# The Two Word Game



## SINC

Here are two words. You can change only one of them, the other must stay the same. You can put them in any order but make sure it makes sense.

For example, Coffee Cup can become, Coffee Bean or Cup Holder.

Let's begin with:

*Coffee Cup *


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot Coffee


----------



## rgray

Deleted


----------



## Rps

Hot House


----------



## screature

Oops Rps got in before me. Deleted.


----------



## screature

Smoke House


----------



## Dr.G.

Dog House


----------



## rgray

Deleted


----------



## The Doug

Dog days


----------



## johnnyspade

Dog bone


----------



## rgray

Deleted


----------



## screature

Ham bone


----------



## rgray

Deleted


----------



## Sonal

knuckle sandwich


----------



## SINC

Knuckle Head


----------



## screature

Head cheese


----------



## ScanMan

delete


----------



## SINC

Cheese Spread


----------



## BigDL

large spread


----------



## screature

living large


----------



## The Doug

large scale


----------



## BigDL

fish scale


----------



## screature

fish sauce


----------



## SINC

apple sauce


----------



## The Doug

candy apple


----------



## BigDL

candy A$$


----------



## SINC

Candy Cane


----------



## Dr.G.

Citizen "Cane" [sic]


----------



## BigDL

ribbon candy


----------



## The Doug

blue ribbon


----------



## screature

Blue Jay


----------



## BigDL

Blue Heron


----------



## SINC

Blue Sky


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue Moon


----------



## screature

Full moon


----------



## SINC

Moon River


----------



## screature

River Phoenix


----------



## sharonmac09

flowing river


----------



## screature

flowing tresses


----------



## BigDL

over flowing


----------



## Dr.G.

over there


----------



## Sonal

over yonder


----------



## SINC

game over


----------



## Dr.G.

game on


----------



## SINC

on top


----------



## Sonal

top dog.


----------



## BigDL

wonder dog


----------



## rgray

Deleted


----------



## mrjimmy

wonder woman


----------



## BigDL

wonder why


----------



## SINC

why not


----------



## EvanPitts

not here


----------



## SINC

fear not


----------



## BigDL

Cape Fear


----------



## Sonal

Cape Cod.


----------



## SINC

Cod Fish


----------



## tilt

Fish Ingrod


----------



## BigDL

fish monger


----------



## KC4

Iron Monger


----------



## SINC

Iron Horse


----------



## mrjimmy

Horse pucky


----------



## SINC

Horse Sense


----------



## rgray

Deleted


----------



## Dr.G.

Common Cause


----------



## rgray

Deleted


----------



## BigDL

cause célèbre


----------



## rgray

Deletd


----------



## SINC

lost cause


----------



## BigDL

lost mitten


----------



## SINC

mitten strings


----------



## BigDL

strings ensemble


----------



## SINC

shoe strings


----------



## screature

golf shoe


----------



## SINC

play golf


----------



## screature

Play Ball!!!!


----------



## SINC

kick ball


----------



## screature

Tether ball


----------



## SINC

costume ball


----------



## The Doug

ball peen


----------



## SINC

peen head


----------



## screature

ball bearing


----------



## BigDL

ball shot-peen


----------



## SINC

police ball


----------



## Kazak

rubber ball


----------



## SINC

raw rubber


----------



## screature

raw meat


----------



## BigDL

meat meet


----------



## screature

mutton meat


----------



## SINC

meat market


----------



## BigDL

market forces


----------



## SINC

armed forces


----------



## BigDL

cosmic forces


----------



## SINC

blunt forces


----------



## EvanPitts

blunt trauma


----------



## BigDL

trauma centre


----------



## SINC

centre ice


----------



## BigDL

ice boat


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

motor boat

Giggidy...


----------



## The Doug

motor mouth


----------



## ged

trench mouth


----------



## BigDL

trench foot


----------



## SINC

trench coat


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

over coat


----------



## SINC

base coat


----------



## BigDL

base jumping


----------



## Dr.G.

base ball


----------



## Rps

ball joint


----------



## Sonal

joint compound


----------



## Dr.G.

knee joint


----------



## The Doug

wounded knee


----------



## BigDL

wounded pride


----------



## Rps

knee cap


----------



## tilt

Wounded soldier


----------



## Rps

me bad, Bigdl got in ahead of me..... how about Gay Pride


----------



## Rps

combat soldier


----------



## BigDL

uninformed soldier


----------



## Dr.G.

Universal soldier


----------



## The Doug

universal remote


----------



## Rps

remote control


----------



## BigDL

remote location


----------



## Rps

remote possibility


----------



## SINC

new remote


----------



## Dr.G.

New Deal


----------



## SINC

big deal


----------



## Dr.G.

raw deal


----------



## BigDL

meal deal


----------



## SINC

full meal


----------



## BigDL

full plate


----------



## SINC

gold plate


----------



## Sonal

gold tooth


----------



## SINC

tooth ache


----------



## BigDL

back ache


----------



## SINC

back yard


----------



## BigDL

yard stick


----------



## Sonal

stick shift.


----------



## The Doug

shift work


----------



## Kazak

piece work


----------



## EvanPitts

work out


----------



## SINC

way out


----------



## The Doug

out loud


----------



## SINC

loud noise


----------



## joltguy

loud mouth


----------



## SINC

foul mouth


----------



## The Doug

cry foul


----------



## SINC

cry baby


----------



## Sonal

baby blue


----------



## Dr.G.

baby blanket


----------



## SINC

wet blanket


----------



## screature

electric blanket


----------



## SINC

electric bulb


----------



## Sonal

garlic bulb


----------



## Dr.G.

garlic clove


----------



## BigDL

clove cigarettes


----------



## The Doug

clove hitch


----------



## SINC

hitch hiker


----------



## screature

trailer hitch


----------



## BigDL

tractor trailer


----------



## Sonal

trailer trash


----------



## screature

trash bin


----------



## BigDL

trash compactor


----------



## screature

white trash o)


----------



## joltguy

snow white


----------



## screature

snow storm


----------



## BigDL

snow thower


----------



## screature

snow shovel


----------



## Dr.G.

snow blower


----------



## Sonal

leaf blower


----------



## Dr.G.

leaf mulch


----------



## BigDL

garden mulch


----------



## joltguy

icon garden


----------



## Sonal

beer garden


----------



## screature

garden centre


----------



## SINC

shopping centre


----------



## Dr.G.

shopping cart


----------



## SINC

cart wheels


----------



## BigDL

hot wheels


----------



## screature

hot sauce


----------



## SINC

red hot


----------



## screature

red rover


----------



## The Doug

Irish rover


----------



## Dr.G.

Irish Wolfhound


----------



## BigDL

Irish mist


----------



## SINC

fine mist


----------



## BigDL

aerosol mist


----------



## SINC

aerosol spray


----------



## tilt

Spray seeds


----------



## Dr.G.

pumpkin seeds


----------



## The Doug

pumpkin pie


----------



## BigDL

pumpkin avatar


----------



## SINC

pumpkin carving


----------



## Dr.G.

wood carving


----------



## Sonal

carving knife


----------



## SINC

soapstone carving


----------



## BigDL

soapstone weapon


----------



## SINC

lethal weapon


----------



## BigDL

lethal injection


----------



## SINC

steam injection


----------



## Sonal

steam engine


----------



## SINC

fire engine


----------



## mgmitchell

fire ant.


----------



## Kazak

ant colony


----------



## SINC

penal colony


----------



## EvanPitts

colony park


----------



## SINC

park place


----------



## screature

Central Park


----------



## SINC

Central Station


----------



## screature

radio station


----------



## The Doug

radio flyer


----------



## screature

ham radio


----------



## Dr.G.

ham & eggs


----------



## EvanPitts

radio station


----------



## Dr.G.

radio waves


----------



## SINC

ocean waves


----------



## screature

Pacific Ocean


----------



## Dr.G.

Atlantic Ocean


----------



## BigDL

Arctic Ocean


----------



## screature

Indian Ocean


----------



## SINC

Ocean Voyage


----------



## Dr.G.

fantastic voyage


----------



## SINC

Light Fantastic


----------



## The Doug

light brigade


----------



## SINC

star light


----------



## Dr.G.

star bright


----------



## joltguy

bright idea


----------



## tilt

Bright spot


----------



## EvanPitts

bright light


----------



## Dr.G.

night light


----------



## SINC

dark night


----------



## Sonal

dark knight.


----------



## SINC

dark chocolate


----------



## The Doug

chocolate milk


----------



## EvanPitts

**** milk


----------



## SINC

Milk Buds


----------



## BigDL

skim milk


----------



## SINC

skim over


----------



## Dr.G.

roll over


----------



## SINC

over work


----------



## BigDL

work place


----------



## SINC

Place Mat


----------



## BigDL

Welcome mat


----------



## SINC

Welcome Sign


----------



## Dr.G.

welcome home


----------



## BigDL

welcome back


----------



## SINC

back track


----------



## The Doug

track suit


----------



## SINC

suit up


----------



## Gerbill

suit yourself


----------



## SINC

formal suit


----------



## SINC

semi formal


----------



## screature

formal introduction


----------



## SINC

introduction course


----------



## The Doug

crash course


----------



## SINC

car crash


----------



## screature

car wash


----------



## SINC

wash cloth


----------



## EvanPitts

white wash


----------



## SINC

snow white


----------



## Dr.G.

snow storm


----------



## The Doug

storm warning


----------



## Dr.G.

storm surge


----------



## EvanPitts

hail storm


----------



## SINC

storm sewer


----------



## The Doug

sewer gas


----------



## SINC

gas station


----------



## The Doug

keeping station


----------



## SINC

station break


----------



## The Doug

break wind


----------



## BigDL

wind breaker


----------



## tilt

Ill wind


----------



## SINC

wind tunnel


----------



## BigDL

tunnel borer


----------



## Dr.G.

leaf borer


----------



## Rps

wind tunnel ..... would Holland Tunnel count?


----------



## Rps

maple leaf


----------



## Dr.G.

maple syrup


----------



## SINC

pancake syrup


----------



## Rps

pancake house


----------



## Dr.G.

pancake batter


----------



## BigDL

cake batter


----------



## SINC

batter up


----------



## The Doug

butter up


----------



## SINC

up periscope


----------



## Gerbill

down periscope


----------



## Kazak

diver down


----------



## The Doug

scuba diver


----------



## SINC

scuba tank


----------



## Dr.G.

tank top


----------



## The Doug

top sirloin


----------



## Dr.G.

sirloin tip


----------



## The Doug

tip off


----------



## SINC

off base


----------



## Kris_Harbury

army base


----------



## EvanPitts

army intelligence


----------



## SINC

artificial intelligence


----------



## Kazak

intelligence quotient


----------



## SINC

counter intelligence


----------



## Kazak

kitchen counter


"Breakfast is on the kitchen counter,
Here's my wife, I think I'll mount her."


----------



## Dr.G.

bean counter


----------



## The Doug

counter-espionage


----------



## SINC

counter balance


----------



## Gerbill

balance beam


----------



## BigDL

New Balance


----------



## SINC

Brand new


----------



## Gerbill

brand name


----------



## SINC

name game


----------



## The Doug

game changer


----------



## SINC

computer game


----------



## tilt

Personal Computer


----------



## Gerbill

personal deodorant


----------



## BigDL

deodorant stick


----------



## The Doug

fish stick


----------



## SINC

stick shift


----------



## Kazak

Doppler shift


----------



## The Doug

red shift


----------



## Dr.G.

red scare


----------



## EvanPitts

red baiting


----------



## Dr.G.

red menace


----------



## SINC

red pepper


----------



## Dr.G.

pepper mill


----------



## The Doug

rumour mill


----------



## SINC

steel mill


----------



## The Doug

steel industry


----------



## SINC

industry standard


----------



## EvanPitts

standard broadcasting


----------



## SINC

new standard


----------



## The Doug

brand new


----------



## SINC

new shoes


----------



## The Doug

smelly shoes


----------



## SINC

smelly boot


----------



## The Doug

boot camp


----------



## EvanPitts

summer camp


----------



## BigDL

summer rain


----------



## SINC

rain barrel


----------



## EvanPitts

pork barrel


----------



## SINC

roast pork


----------



## EvanPitts

roast beef


----------



## Dr.G.

Mongolian beef


----------



## SINC

beef jerky


----------



## EvanPitts

herky jerky


----------



## SINC

Since I can find no reference to "herky" being a valid word in any dictionary, I've skipped ahead to:

beef sandwich


----------



## SINC

jerky ride


----------



## Dr.G.

bus ride


----------



## SINC

tour bus


----------



## The Doug

sightseeing tour


----------



## SINC

tour director


----------



## tilt

director ialdebut 

OK, seriously now, tour guide


----------



## Sonal

guide dog


----------



## Dr.G.

dog sled


----------



## SINC

hound dog


----------



## EvanPitts

booze hound


----------



## SINC

blood hound


----------



## The Doug

blood test


----------



## Dr.G.

blood diamonds


----------



## SINC

blue blood


----------



## Dr.G.

red blood


----------



## The Doug

red menace


----------



## EvanPitts

Red October


----------



## SINC

See Red


----------



## The Doug

Holy See


----------



## Sonal

Holy Mackerel!


----------



## SINC

Mackerel School


----------



## EvanPitts

old school


----------



## BigDL

elementary school


----------



## SINC

school bell


----------



## BigDL

Bell Aliant


----------



## Dr.G.

Ma Bell


----------



## EvanPitts

church bell


----------



## SINC

church key


----------



## BigDL

key card


----------



## EvanPitts

key hole


----------



## SINC

hole punch


----------



## The Doug

sucker punch


----------



## EvanPitts

punch drunk


----------



## screature

fruit punch


----------



## BigDL

spiked punch


----------



## screature

spiked shoes


----------



## The Doug

tight shoes


----------



## screature

tight skirt ))


----------



## BigDL

fender skirt


----------



## SINC

cycle fender


----------



## screature

fender guitar


----------



## SINC

guitar hero


----------



## screature

hero sandwich


----------



## Dr.G.

Reuben sandwich


----------



## screature

Sandwich islands


----------



## The Doug

Thousand Islands


----------



## SINC

One Thousand


----------



## Kazak

one way


----------



## Gerbill

way out


----------



## EvanPitts

wrong way


----------



## Kazak

no way


----------



## Niteshooter

no hippopotamus


----------



## SINC

hell no


----------



## tilt

Hell yeah!


----------



## SINC

oh yeah


----------



## Dr.G.

oh no!!!!!!


----------



## The Doug

uh oh


----------



## Niteshooter

oh oh


----------



## The Doug

oh my


----------



## Gerbill

my goodness!


----------



## SINC

goodness sakes


----------



## Dr.G.

my kingdom


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> my kingdom


Sorry, just beat you. 

Goodness sakes it is.


----------



## BigDL

plain goodness


----------



## SINC

grassy plain


----------



## Kazak

grassy knoll


----------



## BigDL

knoll farms


----------



## SINC

vegetable farms


----------



## The Doug

vegetable soup


----------



## SINC

soup spoon


----------



## The Doug

wooden spoon


----------



## SINC

spoon fed


----------



## EvanPitts

hand fed


----------



## SINC

hand out


----------



## The Doug

get out


----------



## SINC

out front


----------



## joltguy

front row


----------



## SINC

row boat


----------



## EvanPitts

row house


----------



## SINC

house fire


----------



## joltguy

fire fighter


----------



## SINC

fighter plane


----------



## EvanPitts

jet plane


----------



## Rps

jet stream


----------



## SINC

stream video


----------



## screature

video surveillance


----------



## Gerbill

porn video


----------



## EvanPitts

video tape


----------



## Dr.G.

duct tape


----------



## The Doug

bile duct


----------



## SINC

hurl bile


----------



## Kazak

hurl invective


----------



## EvanPitts

hurl chunks


----------



## SINC

chicken chunks


----------



## BigDL

chicken fingers


----------



## SINC

fat fingers


----------



## bryanc

Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen reference... couldn't resist)

safe for work link


----------



## Gerbill

fat chance


----------



## Mckitrick

chance meeting


----------



## SINC

meeting place


----------



## EvanPitts

staff meeting


----------



## BigDL

walking staff


----------



## screature

walking dead


----------



## The Doug

dead reckoning


----------



## SINC

dead sea


----------



## The Doug

sea legs


----------



## EvanPitts

sea spray


----------



## SINC

spray perfume


----------



## screature

bug spray


----------



## BigDL

bow spray


----------



## SINC

spray gun


----------



## Aurora

six gun


----------



## The Doug

six pack


----------



## Kazak

pack rat
(or Rat Pack)


----------



## SINC

rat fink


----------



## tilt

Rat poison


----------



## BigDL

rat trap


----------



## Kazak

unimplemented trap


----------



## SINC

trap door


----------



## EvanPitts

back door


----------



## Dr.G.

front door


----------



## The Doug

barn door


----------



## SINC

horse barn


----------



## screature

barn cat


----------



## SINC

cat call


----------



## EvanPitts

pole cat


----------



## BigDL

pole vault


----------



## ReggeeD

pole position


----------



## SINC

north pole


----------



## EvanPitts

barber pole


----------



## Dr.G.

barber shop


----------



## EvanPitts

automotive shop


----------



## Kazak

chop shop


----------



## SINC

shop tools


----------



## Dr.G.

shop talk


----------



## EvanPitts

talk talk


----------



## SINC

talk radio


----------



## Kazak

ham radio


----------



## SINC

radio wave


----------



## tilt

Radio gaga


----------



## SINC

portable radio


----------



## Dr.G.

radio celebrity


----------



## SINC

celebrity dinner


----------



## Dr.G.

celebrity roast


----------



## The Doug

roast beef


----------



## SINC

beef cake


----------



## The Doug

carrot cake


----------



## SINC

cake walk


----------



## BigDL

chocolate cake


----------



## SINC

hot chocolate


----------



## EvanPitts

chocolate chips


----------



## BigDL

wood chips


----------



## The Doug

bull chips


----------



## SINC

bull horn


----------



## The Doug

french horn


----------



## Kazak

klaxon horn


----------



## SINC

horn dance


----------



## Dr.G.

square dance


----------



## BigDL

round dance


----------



## SINC

dance card


----------



## Dr.G.

baseball card


----------



## imactheknife

card table


----------



## SINC

table leaf


----------



## Rps

table salt


----------



## SINC

salt mine


----------



## Dr.G.

coal mine


----------



## The Doug

coal dust


----------



## Dr.G.

dust mites


----------



## The Doug

ear mites


----------



## SINC

Tin ear


----------



## Dr.G.

tin can


----------



## tilt

Can can


----------



## Rps

ear ring


----------



## Rps

tilt beat me, me bad,

can do


----------



## The Doug

do tell


----------



## SINC

tell all


----------



## SINC

all over


----------



## The Doug

move over


----------



## SINC

smooth move


----------



## Dr.G.

do over


----------



## The Doug

do good


----------



## Dr.G.

good deed


----------



## SINC

done deed


----------



## The Doug

property deed


----------



## EvanPitts

property rights


----------



## SINC

rights demonstration


----------



## BigDL

democratic rights


----------



## Dr.G.

human rights


----------



## BigDL

human being


----------



## The Doug

being unproductive


----------



## EvanPitts

unproductive thinking


----------



## SINC

thinking evil


----------



## Dr.G.

reflective thinking


----------



## The Doug

reflective surface


----------



## Kazak

surface tension


----------



## SINC

tension belt


----------



## Dr.G.

fan belt


----------



## The Doug

obsessed fan


----------



## EvanPitts

fan tan


----------



## Dr.G.

tan lines


----------



## BigDL

trucking lines


----------



## mrjimmy

white lines


----------



## tilt

Snow White


----------



## Dr.G.

snow tires


----------



## SINC

Snow scoop


----------



## Dr.G.

snow blower


----------



## Rps

blower fan


----------



## SINC

fan boy


----------



## Rps

sports fan


----------



## SINC

sports report


----------



## Dr.G.

weather report


----------



## SINC

severe weather


----------



## Gerbill

weather watch


----------



## BigDL

swiss watch


----------



## Kazak

Swiss Miss


----------



## The Doug

Miss Manners


----------



## Dr.G.

table manners


----------



## The Doug

periodic table


----------



## EvanPitts

table cloth


----------



## Dr.G.

table top


----------



## EvanPitts

table tennis


----------



## SINC

tennis ball


----------



## The Doug

ball four


----------



## EvanPitts

four skins


----------



## SINC

skins golf


----------



## The Doug

volkswagen golf


----------



## SINC

golf club


----------



## The Doug

club foot


----------



## EvanPitts

one foot


----------



## Dr.G.

rabbit's foot


----------



## SINC

foot massage


----------



## Dr.G.

massage therapy


----------



## screature

cognitive therapy


----------



## EvanPitts

cognitive ability


----------



## SINC

basic ability


----------



## EvanPitts

basic compiler


----------



## SINC

compiler design


----------



## BigDL

intelligent design


----------



## imactheknife

design build


----------



## screature

body build


----------



## SINC

great body


----------



## BigDL

car body


----------



## Dr.G.

healthy body


----------



## Rps

healthy diet


----------



## Dr.G.

fad diet


----------



## BigDL

regimented diet


----------



## screature

scarsdale diet


----------



## EvanPitts

failed diet


----------



## SINC

diet pill


----------



## screature

the pill


----------



## SINC

pill box


----------



## screature

shadow box


----------



## SINC

box cutter


----------



## EvanPitts

box car


----------



## SINC

car garage


----------



## screature

dining car


----------



## SINC

fine dining


----------



## EvanPitts

garage sale


----------



## screature

^^^ Oooppss!

dining room


----------



## Dr.G.

room service


----------



## SINC

service station


----------



## Gerbill

curb service


----------



## SINC

curb side


----------



## EvanPitts

side rail


----------



## SINC

hand rail


----------



## macdoodle

hand painted


----------



## Dr.G.

hand made


----------



## SINC

made easy


----------



## macdoodle

Easy Street


----------



## Gerbill

Easy Company


----------



## Dr.G.

Sesame Street


----------



## tilt

Open sesame


----------



## The Doug

open source


----------



## Dr.G.

open door


----------



## macdoodle

Open Book


----------



## SINC

book mark


----------



## macdoodle

Mark (ing) Time


----------



## Dr.G.

time travel


----------



## SINC

travel log


----------



## gadgetguy

log in


----------



## SINC

in step


----------



## Gerbill

in deep


----------



## BigDL

deep discount


----------



## SINC

discount store


----------



## Dr.G.

store front


----------



## SINC

front step


----------



## The Doug

two step


----------



## SINC

step back


----------



## Dr.G.

back talk


----------



## SINC

straight talk


----------



## The Doug

home straight


----------



## EvanPitts

straight thinking


----------



## SINC

deep thinking


----------



## The Doug

deep purple


----------



## EvanPitts

deep throat


----------



## Dr.G.

deep discount


----------



## SINC

discount day


----------



## Dr.G.

Labor Day


----------



## SINC

child labour


----------



## The Doug

flower child


----------



## Rps

flower power


----------



## SINC

power lift


----------



## Dr.G.

power switch


----------



## SINC

switch hitter


----------



## BigDL

switch tender


----------



## SINC

tender foot


----------



## Dr.G.

foot long


----------



## BigDL

long bomb


----------



## joltguy

bomb squad


----------



## SINC

riot squad


----------



## EvanPitts

race riot


----------



## SINC

riot police


----------



## Dr.G.

police state


----------



## SINC

state legislature


----------



## macdoodle

state fair


----------



## SINC

fair play


----------



## The Doug

play time


----------



## SINC

time warp


----------



## macdoodle

Warp Speed


----------



## Rps

speed trap


----------



## EvanPitts

trap door


----------



## macdoodle

speed limit


----------



## EvanPitts

legal limit


----------



## SINC

catch limit


----------



## EvanPitts

fine catch


----------



## Dr.G.

fine wine


----------



## EvanPitts

red wine


----------



## Dr.G.

white wine


----------



## SINC

wine flask


----------



## The Doug

vacuum flask


----------



## macdoodle

atmospheric vacuum


----------



## SINC

vacuum jar


----------



## Dr.G.

jelly jar


----------



## tilt

Jelly doughnut


----------



## Dr.G.

jelly roll


----------



## SINC

roll back


----------



## EvanPitts

back forty


----------



## SINC

forty something


----------



## macdoodle

something borrowed


----------



## SINC

borrowed tool


----------



## macdoodle

Too Much!!


----------



## BigDL

Much Music


----------



## macdoodle

Music Man


----------



## The Doug

piltdown man


----------



## Dr.G.

man made


----------



## The Doug

made off


----------



## Dr.G.

off road


----------



## EvanPitts

off beat


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Too Much!!


For the record this submission did not use either of the words "borrowed" or "Tool", as the rules state.


----------



## SINC

beat up


----------



## macdoodle

I think I replied to the wrong email, Sorry I don't know how that happened..... my bad..

Up Town


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I think I replied to the wrong email, Sorry I don't know how that happened..... my bad..
> 
> Up Town


Not to worry. 

It just gave an opportunity to remind folks of the rules.

Town Cop


----------



## Dr.G.

town hall


----------



## macdoodle

Town Crier


----------



## Dr.G.

town meeting


----------



## macdoodle

General meeting


----------



## EvanPitts

general store


----------



## macdoodle

general merchandise


----------



## SINC

attorney general


----------



## Dr.G.

district attorney


----------



## tilt

Defence attorney


----------



## SINC

team defence


----------



## macdoodle

Team player


----------



## mrjimmy

Player's Light


----------



## SINC

Player piano


----------



## macdoodle

Piano Bar


----------



## mrjimmy

bar none


----------



## macdoodle

chocolate bar


----------



## The Doug

chocolate pudding


----------



## SINC

plum pudding


----------



## The Doug

plum job


----------



## EvanPitts

bad job


----------



## The Doug

bad breath


----------



## SINC

breath easier


----------



## macdoodle

pudding pop


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> pudding pop


You must still be on the old server??


----------



## SINC

bad breath


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> pudding pop


 need to read the rules of the game macdoodle.


----------



## screature

breath mints


----------



## SINC

breath deep


----------



## macdoodle

Well this is getting embarrassing... I last posted at chocolate pudding...now it isn't here... that was this AM, 
I guess I was on the old server, it takes awhile for things to filter down to the 'country' don'tcha know? 

now... Deep Water


----------



## SINC

Not to worry macdoodle, we know the server change created some issues. 

water drop


----------



## macdoodle

fresh water


----------



## screature

water tower


----------



## EvanPitts

fresh water


----------



## SINC

april fresh


----------



## screature

April showers


----------



## Rps

shower head


----------



## SINC

rain showers

(Poster above dropped the "s" on showers. Is it really so hard to understand? All you have to do is use one of the two words in the preceding post? No changes allowed by adding or dropping letters.  )


----------



## EvanPitts

golden showers


----------



## Rps

Sorry SINC seniors moment: Golden Years


----------



## EvanPitts

leap years


----------



## SINC

years ago


----------



## macdoodle

Bridal Showers


----------



## SINC

Server problems again?

many years


----------



## The Doug

many moons


----------



## macdoodle

I'm gonna quit before I get further behind.....  
I have no idea what is causing this .... I am at one place and 15 min later it doesn't exist anymore... GRRRR...... !
Shall we continue??
I'm at moon stuff..... so 

Moon Shadows


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I'm gonna quit before I get further behind.....
> I have no idea what is causing this .... I am at one place and 15 min later it doesn't exist anymore... GRRRR...... !
> Shall we continue??
> I'm at moon stuff..... so
> 
> Moon Shadows


:lmao::lmao: The word is "moons" with an s! LOL!

Uh, er, ah, 

many cars


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Sync! 
Guess I better give my old head a shake!! something may fall out, or in place... who knows?

but, I've never been a quitter, believing eventually I'll get it right.... but the older I get the longer it takes!! LOL!

So here goes one more time....

junk cars


----------



## SINC

Attaboy macdoodle!

junk heap

What part of deep SA you hail from?


----------



## macdoodle

just in the fort Mac area, I say deep South because I had a friend who moved from Calgary to H.River, and kept mentioning how now she was in SA .. So I put on my best texas accent and reminded her I lived in the 'real south'.... LOL! it is a standing joke now ... I get intro'd as a friend from the south .... 
Sometimes even get to practice my drawls, and y'all's. it can be amusing at times!!
Where do you hail from... is St Alberts a clue?? 


All that being said.. 

coal heap


----------



## SINC

I lived in Fort Mac for eight years way back when.

coal mine


----------



## macdoodle

Well there you go!!

gold mine


----------



## Gerbill

gold standard


----------



## macdoodle

Standard issue


----------



## SINC

issue rations


----------



## macdoodle

Hope i am still on the right page! 

Social issue


----------



## SINC

Yep, you are.

box social


----------



## macdoodle

Social Injustice


----------



## SINC

social security


----------



## screature

security guard


----------



## macdoodle

security leaks


----------



## SINC

leaks information


----------



## EvanPitts

false information


----------



## SINC

false teeth


----------



## EvanPitts

gold teeth


----------



## BigDL

Fools gold


----------



## The Doug

April Fools


----------



## EvanPitts

april showers


----------



## SINC

showers forecast


----------



## screature

economic forecast


----------



## SINC

economic downfall


----------



## screature

economic stimulus


----------



## SINC

exotic stimulus


----------



## tilt

Exotic Dancer


----------



## macdoodle

Weather forecast


----------



## macdoodle

Damn!!! when I posted it shifted again... is it me?? 
What am I doing wrong/??

Exotic food


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Damn!!! when I posted it shifted again... is it me??
> What am I doing wrong/??
> 
> Exotic food


Not you, it's your Mac. Copy and paste this url and name it ehMac. that way you will always be on the new server:

Canada's Mac, iPod, iPhone and Apple TV Community!

That should solve your issue. 

Oh yeah:

food stamps


----------



## Aurora

food fight


----------



## The Doug

fight club


----------



## macdoodle

healthy food


----------



## EvanPitts

food banks


----------



## macdoodle

Snow banks


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> healthy food


Do check your posts right after making them as this is not uncommon. 

Oops. two posts at the same time:



The Doug said:


> fight club


So, new words are now:

club foot


----------



## macdoodle

Ahaaa! I think I have found it... the Doug posted at 6:56... fight club
I know I posted after food fight, but my post was also at 6:56... so whichever one got in 'seconds' earlier, would be first and then the one posted at the same time would of course be out of context.... Make sense??

so after' club foot' .... 

Foot Massage


----------



## screature

Swedish massage


----------



## The Doug

Swedish Meatballs


----------



## SINC

Swedish flag


----------



## EvanPitts

flag football


----------



## screature

football helmet


----------



## SINC

crash helmet


----------



## screature

car crash


----------



## SINC

funny car


----------



## macdoodle

Funny bone


----------



## SINC

bone dry


----------



## macdoodle

bone tired


----------



## screature

shin bone


----------



## SINC

shin pad


----------



## macdoodle

landing pad


----------



## Aurora

corn pad


----------



## macdoodle

Corn cob


----------



## SINC

cob web


----------



## EvanPitts

spider web


----------



## screature

worldwide web


----------



## BigDL

web net


----------



## SINC

fish net


----------



## The Doug

go fish


----------



## SINC

fish hook


----------



## The Doug

hook up


----------



## SINC

up town


----------



## Gerbill

town crier


----------



## SINC

town square


----------



## tilt

Be square


----------



## SINC

square root


----------



## screature

root canal :-(


----------



## SINC

irrigation canal


----------



## EvanPitts

Panama Canal


----------



## SINC

Panama hat


----------



## EvanPitts

top hat


----------



## SINC

hat hair


----------



## Gerbill

hat trick


----------



## SINC

trick pony


----------



## macdoodle

pony express


----------



## The Doug

express lane


----------



## tilt

Express train


----------



## SINC

train station


----------



## Gerbill

station wagon


----------



## macdoodle

wagon wheels


----------



## SINC

wagon ruts


----------



## The Doug

asphalt ruts


----------



## Dr.G.

asphalt jungle


----------



## SINC

Jungle drums


----------



## Dr.G.

jungle animals


----------



## macdoodle

wild animals


----------



## SINC

wild thing


----------



## macdoodle

wild game


----------



## The Doug

game over


----------



## Dr.G.

game on


----------



## EvanPitts

on top


----------



## tilt

Top heavy


----------



## SINC

heavy load


----------



## macdoodle

heavy heart


----------



## The Doug

celery heart


----------



## Dr.G.

celery stalk


----------



## EvanPitts

bean stalk


----------



## SINC

stalk game


----------



## The Doug

got game


----------



## screature

good game


----------



## SINC

sounds good


----------



## BigDL

sounds fantastic


----------



## EvanPitts

Captain Fantastic


----------



## The Doug

Fantastic Four


----------



## EvanPitts

Four Corners


----------



## Dr.G.

Four Feathers


----------



## SINC

four winds


----------



## BigDL

trade winds


----------



## Dr.G.

trade wars


----------



## SINC

free trade


----------



## Dr.G.

free lunch


----------



## SINC

lunch pail


----------



## Dr.G.

lunch counter


----------



## SINC

counter point


----------



## BigDL

bean counter


----------



## Dr.G.

string bean


----------



## SINC

bean pod


----------



## Dr.G.

pea pod


----------



## SINC

chick pea


----------



## Dr.G.

sweet pea


----------



## EvanPitts

pea soup


----------



## SINC

soup bowl


----------



## Dr.G.

Rose Bowl


----------



## BigDL

Atlantic Bowl


----------



## Dr.G.

Atlantic Current


----------



## SINC

current affairs


----------



## screature

illicit affairs


----------



## BigDL

private affairs


----------



## SINC

family affairs


----------



## The Doug

family jewels


----------



## EvanPitts

crown jewels


----------



## macdoodle

crown royal


----------



## Dr.G.

royal flush


----------



## SINC

flush toilet


----------



## macdoodle

toilet paper


----------



## SINC

paper towel


----------



## Gerbill

towel boy


----------



## BigDL

Pool Boy


----------



## macdoodle

swimming pool


----------



## anal-log

Pool table


----------



## SINC

table leg


----------



## EvanPitts

table tennis


----------



## Dr.G.

table manners


----------



## SINC

card table


----------



## Dr.G.

membership card


----------



## SINC

card holder


----------



## Dr.G.

card shark


----------



## screature

credit card


----------



## EvanPitts

easy credit


----------



## SINC

credit course


----------



## BigDL

Credit Union


----------



## SINC

union rate


----------



## The Doug

third rate


----------



## Dr.G.

third base


----------



## SINC

base plate


----------



## Dr.G.

home plate


----------



## EvanPitts

hot plate


----------



## Dr.G.

dinner plate


----------



## SINC

dinner time


----------



## The Doug

miller time


----------



## EvanPitts

time gentlemen


----------



## macdoodle

time piece


----------



## Dr.G.

time line


----------



## Gerbill

time flies


----------



## SINC

flies away


----------



## ComputerIdiot

carried away


----------



## Dr.G.

far away


----------



## SINC

travel far


----------



## The Doug

space travel


----------



## Dr.G.

inner space


----------



## macdoodle

inner peace


----------



## ComputerIdiot

inner refuge


----------



## macdoodle

inner thoughts


----------



## The Doug

deep thoughts


----------



## SINC

cut deep


----------



## Dr.G.

Deep Throat


----------



## EvanPitts

throat singing


----------



## SINC

singing bird


----------



## The Doug

bird droppings


----------



## SINC

dirty bird


----------



## The Doug

dirty underwear


----------



## SINC

talk dirty


----------



## EvanPitts

dirty dancing


----------



## SINC

dancing fool


----------



## The Doug

gooseberry fool


----------



## SINC

gooseberry pie


----------



## Dr.G.

apple pie


----------



## SINC

golden apple


----------



## Dr.G.

golden oldies


----------



## The Doug

oldies radio


----------



## SINC

radio head


----------



## Dr.G.

radio waves


----------



## SINC

waves goodbye


----------



## Dr.G.

ocean waves


----------



## SINC

calm ocean


----------



## Dr.G.

Ocean Ranger


----------



## macdoodle

calm nerves


----------



## SINC

park ranger

(macdoodle missed Dr. G's post. )


----------



## macdoodle

Sorry, didn't see it when I posted... 

angle park


----------



## EvanPitts

city park


----------



## SINC

sin city


----------



## Dr.G.

sin tax


----------



## screature

tax time


----------



## SINC

time lapse


----------



## EvanPitts

time zone


----------



## SINC

zone alarm


----------



## screature

demilitarized zone


----------



## Dr.G.

alarm clock


----------



## SINC

Oops, two at once. Make it:

gray zone


----------



## screature

zone out


----------



## The Doug

strike out


----------



## EvanPitts

lock out


----------



## SINC

out back


----------



## EvanPitts

running back


----------



## SINC

back side


----------



## macdoodle

left side


----------



## Dr.G.

left bank


----------



## SINC

bank teller


----------



## Dr.G.

bank vault


----------



## The Doug

pole vault


----------



## Dr.G.

pole position (as in car racing)


----------



## The Doug

fetal position


----------



## macdoodle

upright position


----------



## SINC

upright citizen


----------



## macdoodle

upright piano


----------



## ComputerIdiot

piano keys


----------



## SINC

church keys


----------



## Dr.G.

Florida Keys


----------



## EvanPitts

Florida Panhandle


----------



## Dr.G.

Texas Panhandle


----------



## screature

Texas tea


----------



## SINC

tea time


----------



## The Doug

Amok Time


----------



## SINC

time racers


----------



## Dr.G.

time travel


----------



## screature

business travel


----------



## SINC

travel agent


----------



## screature

agent orange


----------



## SINC

orange peel


----------



## EvanPitts

double agent


----------



## SINC

oops:

peel potatoes


----------



## macdoodle

scalloped potatoes


----------



## screature

scalloped oysters


----------



## Dr.G.

boiled oysters


----------



## screature

boiled dinner


----------



## Dr.G.

dinner plates


----------



## SINC

frozen dinner


----------



## screature

flash frozen


----------



## macdoodle

flash bulbs


----------



## screature

tulip bulbs


----------



## Dr.G.

light bulbs


----------



## EvanPitts

light infantry


----------



## Dr.G.

infantry charge


----------



## screature

charge card


----------



## The Doug

card sharp


----------



## macdoodle

sharp wit


----------



## BigDL

half wit


----------



## macdoodle

half pint


----------



## Dr.G.

half time


----------



## macdoodle

time out


----------



## screature

out do


----------



## EvanPitts

night time


----------



## Dr.G.

night owl


----------



## macdoodle

Late night


----------



## SINC

late arrival


----------



## Rps

arrival time


----------



## SINC

early arrival


----------



## The Doug

early demise


----------



## Rps

my demise


----------



## EvanPitts

my my


----------



## SINC

my vehicle


----------



## EvanPitts

motor vehicle


----------



## SINC

electric motor


----------



## EvanPitts

electric avenue


----------



## SINC

avenue west


----------



## Dr.G.

Park Avenue


----------



## SINC

city park


----------



## Dr.G.

Park Place


----------



## SINC

place setting


----------



## Dr.G.

place mat


----------



## SINC

gym mat


----------



## The Doug

jungle gym


----------



## SINC

darkest jungle


----------



## macdoodle

jungle cat


----------



## SINC

asphalt jungle


----------



## macdoodle

jungle gym


----------



## SINC

gym horse


----------



## macdoodle

belgian horse


----------



## SINC

horse manure


----------



## macdoodle

horse feathers


----------



## SINC

horse harness


----------



## BigDL

harness racing


----------



## macdoodle

thoroughbred racing


----------



## SINC

racing engine


----------



## macdoodle

engine oil


----------



## ComputerIdiot

oil rig


----------



## SINC

big rig


----------



## Dr.G.

big top


----------



## SINC

top drawer


----------



## EvanPitts

on top


----------



## SINC

carry on


----------



## Dr.G.

carry over


----------



## screature

over charge


----------



## Dr.G.

Over There (as in the WWI song by George M. Cohan)


----------



## SINC

work over


----------



## screature

over worked


----------



## macdoodle

over done


----------



## screature

done deal


----------



## Dr.G.

deal breaker


----------



## screature

breaker breaker (CB radio talk)


----------



## macdoodle

ice breaker


----------



## SINC

ice cubes


----------



## macdoodle

cheese cubes


----------



## SINC

head cheese


----------



## The Doug

head waiter


----------



## macdoodle

dumb waiter ( as in old big homes)


----------



## Dr.G.

dumb down (as in watering down a school curriculum)


----------



## SINC

down town


----------



## macdoodle

town hall


----------



## Dr.G.

hall pass (are these even used in schools anymore???)


----------



## macdoodle

forward pass


----------



## SINC

push forward


----------



## macdoodle

forward thinking


----------



## SINC

thinking revenge


----------



## macdoodle

sweet revenge


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet Charity (a Broadway show from way back when)


----------



## macdoodle

sweet potatoes


----------



## SINC

charity donation


----------



## tilt

Blood donation


----------



## SINC

bad blood


----------



## The Doug

blood simple


----------



## SINC

simple simon


----------



## tilt

Simon says


----------



## Dr.G.

says you (this is what we would say in New York City when there was a disagreement over who was a better center fielder -- Willie Mays, Mickey Mantle or Duke Snider).


----------



## macdoodle

you wish....


----------



## tilt

OK,

Wish youwerehere or you soandso or you sonofabitch or you who etc.

OK, none of these is an entry, so macdoodle's entry is still the one to connect to. I am just having a little fun.

Cheers


----------



## macdoodle

maybe you will like this one better tilt! 

Wish bone


----------



## SINC

bone dry


----------



## The Doug

dry sump


----------



## SINC

sump pump


----------



## Dr.G.

pump iron


----------



## SINC

iron clothes


----------



## screature

clothes line


----------



## SINC

level line


----------



## screature

water level


----------



## SINC

bubble level


----------



## EvanPitts

economic bubble


----------



## screature

bubble bubble (toil and trouble)


----------



## Dr.G.

bubble gum


----------



## macdoodle

gum tree


----------



## SINC

gum boots


----------



## screature

gum disease


----------



## SINC

disease free


----------



## Dr.G.

free lunch


----------



## macdoodle

Lunch time!


----------



## Dr.G.

time out


----------



## macdoodle

out voted


----------



## Dr.G.

out house


----------



## EvanPitts

knocked out


----------



## screature

knocked up


----------



## macdoodle

listen up


----------



## ComputerIdiot

stand up


----------



## Dr.G.

stand out


----------



## EvanPitts

stand tall


----------



## SINC

tall ship


----------



## EvanPitts

sailing ship


----------



## SINC

ship goods


----------



## tilt

Goods train (as in freight train)


----------



## The Doug

gravy train


----------



## Gerbill

gravy boat


----------



## SINC

beef gravy


----------



## The Doug

bully beef


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> bully beef


Oh, that's what my father called the corned beef they got as rations during WWII while overseas. He wouldn't ever eat it again.

Schoolyard bully


----------



## Dr.G.

schoolyard romance


----------



## SINC

romance novel


----------



## Dr.G.

novel approach


----------



## SINC

approach cautiously


----------



## Rps

novel approach


----------



## Rps

sorry duplicate


----------



## Rps

final approach


----------



## SINC

term final


----------



## ComputerIdiot

term paper


----------



## BigDL

paper cup


----------



## SINC

paper lantern


----------



## ComputerIdiot

magic lantern


----------



## macdoodle

Magic Mountain


----------



## SINC

mountain time


----------



## Dr.G.

time enough


----------



## SINC

enough food


----------



## Dr.G.

enough already


----------



## SINC

already done


----------



## macdoodle

done deal


----------



## Dr.G.

deal breaker


----------



## SINC

breaker waves


----------



## Dr.G.

waves goodbye


----------



## macdoodle

goodbye kiss


----------



## EvanPitts

french kiss


----------



## SINC

kiss off


----------



## macdoodle

day off


----------



## Dr.G.

day old


----------



## macdoodle

old music


----------



## Dr.G.

music box


----------



## SINC

box lunch


----------



## Dr.G.

box set


----------



## macdoodle

kitchen set


----------



## The Doug

butler's kitchen


----------



## SINC

kitchen range


----------



## Rps

range finder


----------



## macdoodle

Gas Range


----------



## SINC

range cattle


----------



## screature

cattle ranch


----------



## macdoodle

beef cattle


----------



## SINC

ground beef (as in cows with no legs!)


----------



## screature

beef up


----------



## macdoodle

lean beef


----------



## screature

lean times


----------



## SINC

times table


----------



## macdoodle

dining table


----------



## screature

periodic table


----------



## The Doug

periodic function


----------



## macdoodle

social function


----------



## SINC

gala social


----------



## Dr.G.

gala affair


----------



## SINC

secret affair


----------



## Dr.G.

secret agent


----------



## SINC

agent orange


----------



## Dr.G.

Clockwork Orange


----------



## macdoodle

Orange juice


----------



## Dr.G.

apple juice


----------



## ComputerIdiot

grape juice


----------



## SINC

juice machine


----------



## macdoodle

machine parts (you know, the ones left over!!)


----------



## SINC

parts unknown


----------



## ComputerIdiot

persons unknown


----------



## Dr.G.

missing persons


----------



## The Doug

missing link


----------



## Dr.G.

missing keys


----------



## SINC

keys cut


----------



## Dr.G.

cut class


----------



## SINC

class clown


----------



## Dr.G.

Class Valedictorian


----------



## screature

out class


----------



## Dr.G.

out house


----------



## EvanPitts

tree house


----------



## SINC

house broke


----------



## Dr.G.

flat broke


----------



## screature

roll flat


----------



## SINC

flat out


----------



## Dr.G.

flat tire


----------



## SINC

tire tread


----------



## macdoodle

tread lightly


----------



## screature

lightly breaded


----------



## SINC

breaded chops


----------



## Dr.G.

pork chops


----------



## macdoodle

pork ribs


----------



## Dr.G.

pork rinds


----------



## SINC

back ribs


----------



## macdoodle

back wages


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> back ribs





macdoodle said:


> back wages


OOooops! Dr. G.'s pork rinds should be the last to stand. Soooo....

*orange rinds*


----------



## Dr.G.

Orange Julius (if you had one before, you are salivating right now)


----------



## SINC

bright orange


----------



## screature

bright light


----------



## macdoodle

bright white


----------



## SINC

white out


----------



## screature

out wit


----------



## SINC

half wit


----------



## EvanPitts

half pint


----------



## SINC

pint bottle


----------



## macdoodle

half dollar


----------



## macdoodle

OOPS! I was too slow!!

bottle depot


----------



## SINC

train depot


----------



## macdoodle

bus depot


----------



## SINC

depot road


----------



## macdoodle

road hog!


----------



## SINC

hog jowl


----------



## macdoodle

hog heaven


----------



## SINC

heaven sent


----------



## Dr.G.

heaven above


----------



## SINC

above all


----------



## Dr.G.

all aboard


----------



## SINC

aboard ship


----------



## The Doug

ship chandler


----------



## SINC

chandler server


----------



## EvanPitts

network server


----------



## SINC

television network


----------



## Dr.G.

television station


----------



## The Doug

nurse station


----------



## SINC

head nurse


----------



## EvanPitts

registered nurse


----------



## SINC

registered bond


----------



## The Doug

carbon bond


----------



## EvanPitts

james bond


----------



## SINC

bond together


----------



## Gerbill

treasury bond


----------



## SINC

treasury bills


----------



## macdoodle

utility bills


----------



## SINC

software utility


----------



## macdoodle

software programs


----------



## SINC

sports programs


----------



## Dr.G.

sports news


----------



## SINC

news items


----------



## macdoodle

news flash


----------



## SINC

flash bulb


----------



## macdoodle

tulip bulb


----------



## SINC

dutch tulip


----------



## Dr.G.

Dutch shoes


----------



## SINC

shoes horses


----------



## Dr.G.

racing horses


----------



## macdoodle

racing cars


----------



## SINC

dog racing


----------



## macdoodle

foot racing


----------



## SINC

big foot


----------



## EvanPitts

big wheel


----------



## Dr.G.

big top


----------



## SINC

top gun


----------



## Dr.G.

pop gun


----------



## macdoodle

pop corn


----------



## Dr.G.

corn meal


----------



## BigDL

cattle corn


----------



## SINC

dairy cattle


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> dairy cattle


deja vu (just an observation)


----------



## screature

cattle herd


----------



## The Doug

cattle call


----------



## SINC

Yep it's uncanny how many times I come to this thread and read through it, and the next two words I see, were the first two in my mind including lonesome cattle call by Eddie Arnold.

Carry on.


----------



## SINC

call collect


----------



## Dr.G.

call forward


----------



## macdoodle

forward march


----------



## Dr.G.

March Hare


----------



## SINC

hare hunt


----------



## Dr.G.

fox hunt


----------



## SINC

sly fox


----------



## The Doug

sly devil


----------



## SINC

devil dog


----------



## macdoodle

dog days


----------



## Dr.G.

hound dog


----------



## SINC

rock hound


----------



## Dr.G.

rock pile


----------



## SINC

pile driver


----------



## Dr.G.

truck driver


----------



## SINC

driver tests


----------



## Dr.G.

spelling tests


----------



## SINC

terrible spelling


----------



## Dr.G.

spelling bees


----------



## Sonal

killer bees.


----------



## Dr.G.

honey bees


----------



## SINC

liquid honey


----------



## macdoodle

liquid gold


----------



## SINC

Gold leaf


----------



## macdoodle

Fig Leaf


----------



## Dr.G.

Fig Newton


----------



## SINC

ripe fig


----------



## Dr.G.

ripe peach


----------



## SINC

peach cobbler


----------



## The Doug

shoe cobbler


----------



## screature

shoe store


----------



## SINC

store bought


----------



## Dr.G.

bought out


----------



## SINC

out source


----------



## EvanPitts

radioactive source


----------



## SINC

source file


----------



## Dr.G.

nail file


----------



## SINC

shingle nail


----------



## Dr.G.

hang nail


----------



## SINC

hang clothes


----------



## EvanPitts

used clothes


----------



## SINC

clothes closet


----------



## Dr.G.

closet communist


----------



## ComputerIdiot

communist manifesto


----------



## Dr.G.

Communist Revolution


----------



## SINC

counter revolution


----------



## EvanPitts

October revolution


----------



## SINC

single revolution


----------



## Dr.G.

American Revolution


----------



## screature

South American


----------



## SINC

American Pie


----------



## EvanPitts

apple pie


----------



## SINC

crab apple


----------



## EvanPitts

crab nebula


----------



## Dr.G.

crab legs


----------



## EvanPitts

short legs


----------



## SINC

electric short


----------



## Dr.G.

Electric Circus (a Canadian live dance music television program aired on MuchMusic and CityTV)


----------



## ComputerIdiot

circus tent


----------



## SINC

Tent flap


----------



## Gerbill

wing flap


----------



## Dr.G.

wing man


----------



## screature

butterfly wing


----------



## Dr.G.

chicken wing


----------



## Gerbill

chicken ****


----------



## Dr.G.

chicken nuggets


----------



## SINC

gerbill said:


> chicken ****


*fail*


----------



## SINC

gold nuggets


----------



## Dr.G.

gold bullion


----------



## SINC

bullion market


----------



## macdoodle

Bull market


----------



## Dr.G.

Bear Market


----------



## macdoodle

vegetable market


----------



## ComputerIdiot

green vegetable


----------



## SINC

lime green


----------



## Dr.G.

putting green


----------



## SINC

green apples


----------



## Dr.G.

sour apples


----------



## SINC

whiskey sour


----------



## Dr.G.

sour milk


----------



## SINC

milk shake


----------



## screature

hand shake


----------



## SINC

shake down


----------



## Dr.G.

down under


----------



## SINC

under foot


----------



## Dr.G.

under water


----------



## SINC

water wings


----------



## macdoodle

water spout


----------



## Dr.G.

water wheel


----------



## screature

wheel well


----------



## SINC

well done


----------



## Dr.G.

spinning wheel


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> spinning wheel


Sorry Dr. G., I beat you to it, see post above.

Continue:

well done


----------



## screature

over done


----------



## Dr.G.

over easy


----------



## screature

easy peasy (a UK expression)


----------



## SINC

dead easy


----------



## Dr.G.

not easy


----------



## Sonal

easy rider.


----------



## Dr.G.

stunt rider


----------



## EvanPitts

knight rider


----------



## macdoodle

stunt double


----------



## Dr.G.

double trouble


----------



## SINC

trouble ahead


----------



## macdoodle

beam ahead


----------



## SINC

high beam


----------



## macdoodle

high chair


----------



## SINC

chair leg


----------



## Dr.G.

leg up


----------



## SINC

up yours  couldn't resist. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> up yours  couldn't resist. :lmao:


I thought that this might be a possible response.

up town


----------



## EvanPitts

down town


----------



## SINC

get down


----------



## Dr.G.

down under


----------



## SINC

under coat


----------



## macdoodle

winter coat


----------



## Dr.G.

winter snow


----------



## SINC

snow boots


----------



## EvanPitts

work boots


----------



## tilt

Pussin boots.

OK OK, the real one is Snow Blower

Edited to say: Guess Pussin boots it is


----------



## SINC

Cowboy boots


----------



## Dr.G.

cowboy hat


----------



## SINC

hat hair


----------



## Gerbill

Medicine Hat


----------



## Dr.G.

medicine man


----------



## The Doug

man overboard


----------



## SINC

macho man


----------



## Dr.G.

man made


----------



## The Doug

made off


----------



## Dr.G.

made up


----------



## SINC

up yo . . . oh wait, I already did that. 

up periscope


----------



## Dr.G.

down periscope ................... dive ....... dive ........... dive ..............


----------



## SINC

officer down


----------



## Dr.G.

Blackhawk down


----------



## SINC

down spout


----------



## Gerbill

spout off


----------



## Carter

Off Topic !!


----------



## SINC

daily topic


----------



## Dr.G.

daily news


----------



## SINC

news hound


----------



## Dr.G.

hound dog


----------



## SINC

dog races


----------



## Dr.G.

car races


----------



## Carter

sportbike races


----------



## SINC

races horses


----------



## EvanPitts

thoroughbred horses


----------



## SINC

horses gait


----------



## EvanPitts

arabian horses


----------



## Dr.G.

field horses


----------



## SINC

saddle horses


----------



## Carter

saddle up


----------



## SINC

saddle blanket


----------



## Dr.G.

comfort blanket


----------



## SINC

little comfort


----------



## macdoodle

southern comfort


----------



## Carter

southern ladies


----------



## macdoodle

southern state


----------



## Carter

US State


----------



## Dr.G.

US Constitution


----------



## macdoodle

poor constitution


----------



## Dr.G.

poor health


----------



## Carter

poor people


----------



## Dr.G.

people power


----------



## SINC

power walk


----------



## KC4

walk away


----------



## SINC

bombs away


----------



## Dr.G.

far away


----------



## SINC

far out


----------



## Carter

far cry


----------



## SINC

cry baby


----------



## Carter

ohhhh baby


----------



## SINC

baby steps


----------



## macdoodle

basement steps


----------



## SINC

sub basement


----------



## macdoodle

basement apartment


----------



## Carter

upper apartment


----------



## SINC

upper hand


----------



## Dr.G.

upper deck


----------



## Carter

back deck


----------



## Dr.G.

back problems


----------



## SINC

back door


----------



## macdoodle

door lock


----------



## Dr.G.

front door


----------



## Carter

back door


----------



## SINC

Carter said:


> back door


Uh, I just used that one two posts earlier. 

front porch


----------



## Dr.G.

porch swing


----------



## SINC

swing seat


----------



## Carter

car seat


----------



## Dr.G.

car pool


----------



## ComputerIdiot

wading pool


----------



## macdoodle

pool table


----------



## ComputerIdiot

table tennis


----------



## SINC

tennis racket


----------



## ComputerIdiot

tennis anyone?


----------



## KC4

Anyone here?


----------



## tilt

Here here!!!


----------



## Carter

I'm Here !!


----------



## Dr.G.

over here


----------



## Carter

over where


----------



## Dr.G.

over there


----------



## SINC

sit there


----------



## Dr.G.

sit down


----------



## SINC

lower down


----------



## tilt

Down periscope


----------



## KC4

Down town


----------



## Dr.G.

town hall


----------



## KC4

hall monitor


----------



## SINC

monitor level


----------



## Dr.G.

level field (as in a level playing field)


----------



## SINC

field corn


----------



## Dr.G.

corn cob


----------



## KC4

cob house


----------



## Dr.G.

house warming


----------



## SINC

warming oven


----------



## Dr.G.

oven roast


----------



## ComputerIdiot

roast turkey


----------



## SINC

turkey neck


----------



## Carter

turkey dinner


----------



## SINC

dinner bell


----------



## Dr.G.

Liberty Bell


----------



## SINC

bell housing


----------



## tilt

Bell curve


----------



## SINC

Curve ball


----------



## Dr.G.

fast ball


----------



## SINC

fast girl


----------



## KC4

girl talk


----------



## macdoodle

talk fast


----------



## Dr.G.

guy talk


----------



## macdoodle

talk show


----------



## SINC

show courage


----------



## macdoodle

show boat


----------



## Dr.G.

river boat


----------



## SINC

boat people


----------



## Carter

boat house


----------



## macdoodle

fishing boat


----------



## Dr.G.

boat tour


----------



## SINC

tour guide


----------



## Dr.G.

tour chalet


----------



## screature

swiss chalet


----------



## Carter

chalet dwelling


----------



## SINC

dwelling upon


----------



## macdoodle

dwelling place


----------



## Dr.G.

Park Place


----------



## SINC

place bet


----------



## screature

bet against


----------



## Carter

against me ?


----------



## SINC

me too


----------



## Dr.G.

me three


----------



## Carter

me four ...... (ok, any rules on how long this can go )


----------



## macdoodle

golf foursome


----------



## SINC

Carter said:


> me four ...... (ok, any rules on how long this can go )





macdoodle said:


> golf foursome


Sorry, but foursome is not "four" the original word used. 

So, start again:

four eyes


----------



## macdoodle

OOPs, sorry 

four ply (as in wool)


----------



## SINC

fab four


----------



## Carter

fantastic four


----------



## macdoodle

four squared


----------



## The Doug

squared off


----------



## macdoodle

turn off


----------



## Carter

Turn on


----------



## The Doug

on time


----------



## EvanPitts

time off


----------



## macdoodle

time wasted


----------



## screature

time warp


----------



## macdoodle

time out!


----------



## Carter

time machine


----------



## macdoodle

machine parts


----------



## ComputerIdiot

machine design


----------



## Dr.G.

intelligent design


----------



## Carter

graphic design


----------



## macdoodle

graphic artist


----------



## Dr.G.

artist colony


----------



## The Doug

nudist colony


----------



## SINC

nudist member


----------



## Dr.G.

charter member


----------



## SINC

charter cruise


----------



## Dr.G.

ocean cruise


----------



## SINC

ocean liner


----------



## Carter

jacket liner


----------



## BigDL

Jet Airliner


----------



## SINC

turbo jet


----------



## ComputerIdiot

jumbo jet


----------



## The Doug

mumbo jumbo


----------



## Dr.G.

jumbo elephant


----------



## SINC

elephant ears


----------



## macdoodle

deaf ears


----------



## SINC

tone deaf


----------



## Dr.G.

mellow tone


----------



## SINC

mellow yellow


----------



## Dr.G.

yellow belly


----------



## SINC

belly dancer


----------



## macdoodle

ballet dancer


----------



## SINC

ballet school


----------



## Dr.G.

public school


----------



## macdoodle

public protest


----------



## SINC

protest rally


----------



## macdoodle

rally round


----------



## SINC

round peg


----------



## Dr.G.

round about


----------



## SINC

about town


----------



## KC4

forget about


----------



## macdoodle

all about


----------



## Dr.G.

about face


----------



## KC4

face off!


----------



## macdoodle

face makeup


----------



## Dr.G.

face paint


----------



## KC4

paint tube


----------



## Dr.G.

rafting tube


----------



## SINC

tube steak


----------



## Dr.G.

rare steak


----------



## SINC

rare piece


----------



## macdoodle

blood rare


----------



## Dr.G.

blood pressure


----------



## macdoodle

pressure bandage


----------



## SINC

bandage wound


----------



## Dr.G.

gunshot wound


----------



## SINC

fire gunshot


----------



## macdoodle

gas fire


----------



## SINC

regular gas


----------



## macdoodle

gas hike


----------



## SINC

hitch hike


----------



## Dr.G.

wagon hitch


----------



## SINC

chuck wagon


----------



## Carter

Runaway Waon


----------



## SINC

runaway train


----------



## Dr.G.

train station


----------



## ComputerIdiot

train schedule


----------



## Dr.G.

on schedule


----------



## SINC

schedule surgery


----------



## Carter

plastic surgery


----------



## macdoodle

heart surgery


----------



## Carter

computer surgery


----------



## macdoodle

computer glitch


----------



## Carter

Windows.............. glitch


----------



## macdoodle

painted windows


----------



## KC4

Painted ladies


----------



## Carter

umm ladies


----------



## macdoodle

Ladies Aide


----------



## ComputerIdiot

ladies auxiliary


----------



## SINC

auxiliary power


----------



## The Doug

auxiliary nurse


----------



## SINC

nurse wounds


----------



## Dr.G.

Nurse Ratched (of "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest" fame)


----------



## SINC

ratched nut


----------



## The Doug

nut job


----------



## SINC

job hunt


----------



## Dr.G.

job interview


----------



## SINC

interview appointment


----------



## EvanPitts

doctors appointment


----------



## SINC

appointment book


----------



## macdoodle

book signing


----------



## Dr.G.

book mark


----------



## KC4

mark time


----------



## SINC

time machine


----------



## macdoodle

time out


----------



## SINC

out side


----------



## screature

off side


----------



## SINC

trade off


----------



## Dr.G.

free trade


----------



## macdoodle

trade barrier


----------



## SINC

barrier reef


----------



## Dr.G.

road barrier


----------



## macdoodle

time barrier


----------



## screature

time warp


----------



## Dr.G.

time enough


----------



## SINC

enough food


----------



## macdoodle

never enough


----------



## Dr.G.

never ending


----------



## SINC

ending credits


----------



## screature

happy ending


----------



## macdoodle

happy days


----------



## SINC

slap happy


----------



## screature

Bitch Slap (movie)


----------



## SINC

slap shot (the movie or the move, whatever)


----------



## screature

whiskey shot


----------



## macdoodle

camera shot


----------



## SINC

shot putt


----------



## macdoodle

rifle shot


----------



## SINC

rifle bore


----------



## macdoodle

rifle through


----------



## screature

through fare


----------



## SINC

bus fare


----------



## macdoodle

bus station


----------



## SINC

station master


----------



## The Doug

master key


----------



## SINC

key hole


----------



## macdoodle

key chain


----------



## SINC

chain gang


----------



## macintosh doctor

gang bang


----------



## Dr.G.

street gang


----------



## SINC

gang mentality


----------



## Dr.G.

gang warfare


----------



## SINC

warefare cost


----------



## Dr.G.

cost analysis


----------



## SINC

analysis result


----------



## Dr.G.

end result


----------



## SINC

dead end


(I hope not)


----------



## macintosh doctor

dead beat


----------



## SINC

beat drums


----------



## macintosh doctor

heart beat


----------



## SINC

bleeding heart


----------



## macdoodle

heavy heart


----------



## SINC

heavy weight


----------



## macdoodle

light weight


----------



## SINC

weight problem


----------



## macdoodle

problem child


----------



## SINC

child care


----------



## ComputerIdiot

child psychology


----------



## SINC

child star


----------



## macdoodle

north star


----------



## SINC

bear north


----------



## macdoodle

north pole


----------



## SINC

pole dancer


----------



## macdoodle

telephone pole


----------



## SINC

rotary telephone


----------



## The Doug

rotary engine


----------



## SINC

engine size


----------



## Dr.G.

engine oil


----------



## SINC

oil change


----------



## macintosh doctor

synthetic oil


----------



## SINC

olive oil


----------



## macintosh doctor

olive tree


----------



## SINC

tree roots


----------



## Dr.G.

tree bark


----------



## SINC

gum tree


----------



## macdoodle

maple tree


----------



## screature

tree doctor


----------



## SINC

maple syrup


----------



## macintosh doctor

cough syrup


----------



## Dr.G.

corn syrup


----------



## macintosh doctor

corn husks


----------



## Dr.G.

corn pone


----------



## SINC

pop corn


----------



## Dr.G.

soda pop


----------



## macdoodle

pop star


----------



## Dr.G.

all star


----------



## SINC

save all


----------



## Dr.G.

save me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

me too


----------



## screature

you too????


----------



## Dr.G.

too easy


----------



## screature

too hard


----------



## SINC

hard luck


----------



## macdoodle

Irish luck


----------



## The Doug

Irish Stew


----------



## SINC

stew meat


----------



## Dr.G.

meat head


----------



## SINC

head cheese


----------



## Dr.G.

cheese heads


----------



## SINC

cheese cloth


----------



## Dr.G.

cloth coat


----------



## SINC

coat hook


----------



## macdoodle

Captain Hook


----------



## SINC

button hook


----------



## macdoodle

button hole


----------



## Dr.G.

sink hole


----------



## SINC

kitchen sink


----------



## Dr.G.

kitchen appliance


----------



## SINC

appliance manual


----------



## Dr.G.

owner's manual


----------



## SINC

manual control


----------



## Dr.G.

automatic control


----------



## SINC

control freak


----------



## Dr.G.

control panel


----------



## SINC

panel delivery

(An early Chevy windowless wagon)


----------



## The Doug

special delivery


----------



## SINC

lunch special


----------



## Carter

Lunch Break


----------



## SINC

break dance


----------



## Niteshooter

break free


----------



## SINC

free trade


----------



## Dr.G.

born free


----------



## Niteshooter

free willy


----------



## Dr.G.

willy nilly


----------



## Carter

Willy Wonka


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Wonka Nerds

(Really ... I swear ... http://www.candy.org/nerdsvariety.jpg )


----------



## SINC

computer nerds


----------



## Carter

ehMac.com Nerds

(It can be considered a word )


----------



## macdoodle

science nerds


----------



## Carter

Earth Science


----------



## macdoodle

Mother Earth


----------



## Carter

Earth Moon


----------



## macdoodle

moon gazing


----------



## Carter

moon gravity


----------



## SINC

blue moon


----------



## Carter

Blue green


----------



## SINC

green grass


----------



## Carter

green money


----------



## Niteshooter

evil money


----------



## Carter

Dr. Evil


----------



## Niteshooter

Dr Demento


----------



## macdoodle

Dr. House


----------



## SINC

house phone


----------



## Dr.G.

house call


----------



## The Doug

conference call


----------



## SINC

emergency conference


----------



## Dr.G.

emergency room


----------



## Carter

Hotel Room


----------



## SINC

dive hotel


----------



## Sonal

swan dive


----------



## screature

swan lake


----------



## SINC

black swan


----------



## Sonal

swan song


----------



## SINC

song bird


----------



## Dr.G.

red bird


----------



## screature

bird feeder


----------



## SINC

feeder belt


----------



## Dr.G.

leather belt


----------



## macdoodle

sun belt


----------



## SINC

sun rays


----------



## EvanPitts

manta rays


----------



## SINC

black manta


----------



## macdoodle

black hole


----------



## EvanPitts

black light


----------



## screature

black belt


----------



## Carter

Car belt


----------



## screature

seat belt


----------



## SINC

baby seat


----------



## Carter

Oh Baby


----------



## macdoodle

baby face


----------



## SINC

face front


----------



## Carter

front back


----------



## SINC

back down


----------



## EvanPitts

back hair


----------



## Carter

back seat


----------



## Niteshooter

toilet seat ^


----------



## Dr.G.

back seat


----------



## SINC

Since "back seat" was used two posts above Dr. G., then by Dr. G., the two words are now:

flush toilet


----------



## macdoodle

toilet bowl


----------



## SINC

super bowl


----------



## Dr.G.

super hero


----------



## tilt

Hero sandwich


----------



## SINC

sandwich spread


----------



## macdoodle

wing spread


----------



## Dr.G.

wing man


----------



## Niteshooter

man dingo


----------



## SINC

muscle man


----------



## macdoodle

back muscle


----------



## tilt

Back problems


----------



## Niteshooter

squirrel problems


----------



## macdoodle

Grey squirrel


----------



## Niteshooter

squirrel roadkill


----------



## Carter

roadkill super


----------



## tilt

Super soaker


----------



## macdoodle

super size


----------



## Dr.G.

over size


----------



## macdoodle

over done


----------



## SINC

done deed


----------



## Carter

done work


----------



## macdoodle

work horse


----------



## Niteshooter

charlie horse


----------



## SINC

horse play


----------



## screature

Play Ball!


----------



## SINC

ball bearing


----------



## screature

bearing right


----------



## Niteshooter

right on


----------



## screature

on vacation


----------



## Dr.G.

summer vacation


----------



## screature

indian summer (here's hoping we get one )


----------



## EvanPitts

summer heat


----------



## screature

summer squash


----------



## SINC

squash boxes


----------



## macdoodle

wooden boxes


----------



## screature

wooden crate


----------



## SINC

crate shipment


----------



## macdoodle

Overseas Shipment


----------



## SINC

Call overseas


----------



## The Doug

cattle call


----------



## Carter

cattle bell


----------



## Dr.G.

Liberty Bell


----------



## SINC

bell pepper


----------



## Dr.G.

chili pepper


----------



## tilt

Chili dog


----------



## Dr.G.

prairie dog


----------



## EvanPitts

puppy dog


----------



## Carter

sad puppy


----------



## SINC

sad sack


----------



## Carter

potatoe sack


----------



## macdoodle

sack race


----------



## SINC

race lane


----------



## ComputerIdiot

memory lane


----------



## SINC

poor memory


----------



## macdoodle

memory game


----------



## SINC

game over


----------



## macdoodle

over done


----------



## Carter

well done


----------



## Gerbill

over done


----------



## SINC

"over done" was used two posts earlier. Current two words:

deep well


----------



## Dr.G.

deep thoughts


----------



## SINC

drill deep


----------



## macdoodle

dentist's drill


----------



## EvanPitts

drill press


----------



## macdoodle

press hard


----------



## tilt

Hard pressed


----------



## EvanPitts

hard drive


----------



## SINC

rock hard


----------



## EvanPitts

hard rock


----------



## SINC

rock on


----------



## macdoodle

rock concert


----------



## screature

rock solid


----------



## SINC

solid oak


----------



## KC4

Tall oak


----------



## Carter

oak tree


----------



## SINC

white oak


----------



## EvanPitts

red oak


----------



## macdoodle

oak table


----------



## screature

poker table


----------



## SINC

table leaf


----------



## Carter

table salt


----------



## macdoodle

round table


----------



## Carter

round square


----------



## EvanPitts

circle square


----------



## macdoodle

level square ?


----------



## SINC

dead level


----------



## Carter

water level


----------



## SINC

spring water


----------



## ComputerIdiot

spring rolls


----------



## SINC

rolls back


----------



## The Doug

back bacon


----------



## KC4

with bacon


----------



## screature

Carter said:


> round square


----------



## screature

without bacon


----------



## SINC

bacon bits


----------



## screature

back bacon

(aka in the US as Canadian bacon)


----------



## Dr.G.

back yard


----------



## Niteshooter

yard sale


----------



## screature

front yard


----------



## macdoodle

yard work


----------



## Dr.G.

no work


----------



## Niteshooter

no knot


----------



## macdoodle

pine knot


----------



## SINC

knot hole


----------



## macdoodle

post hole


----------



## SINC

ehMac post


----------



## Dr.G.

ehMac Land


----------



## macdoodle

land grant


----------



## Dr.G.

student grant


----------



## macdoodle

student loan


----------



## SINC

new student


----------



## tilt

New Deal


----------



## SINC

deal cards


----------



## Dr.G.

card shark


----------



## macdoodle

greeting card


----------



## EvanPitts

playing card


----------



## macdoodle

card party


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, somehow we dropped the "s" from the word "cards"

Back to:

deal cards


----------



## The Doug

lousy deal


----------



## SINC

deal breaker


----------



## The Doug

circuit breaker


----------



## SINC

short circuit


----------



## The Doug

short hairs


----------



## EvanPitts

integrated circuit


----------



## SINC

Whoops, last one doesn't count, so "short hairs" is now:

cut short


----------



## Dr.G.

cut off


----------



## SINC

off side


----------



## Carter

Evil Side


----------



## screature

side deal


----------



## SINC

side saddle


----------



## screature

saddle up


----------



## Dr.G.

saddle horn


----------



## SINC

horn beak


----------



## ComputerIdiot

horn book


----------



## Dr.G.

book worm


----------



## The Doug

apple worm


----------



## screature

Apple computer :clap:


----------



## Carter

apple tech


----------



## SINC

tech wizard


----------



## EvanPitts

smart wizard


----------



## screature

installation wizard (for those who like to have their hands held )


----------



## SINC

installation error


----------



## macdoodle

computer error


----------



## screature

line error


----------



## SINC

foul line


----------



## screature

clothes line


----------



## SINC

iron clothes


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> iron clothes



Those gotta be heavy!!


----------



## screature

iron filings


----------



## macdoodle

iron railing


----------



## SINC

iron hand


----------



## Carter

Iron Man


----------



## SINC

man power


----------



## macdoodle

wind power


----------



## SINC

power outlet


----------



## Dr.G.

clothing outlet


----------



## screature

sewage outlet


----------



## The Doug

raw sewage


----------



## SINC

shoot raw


----------



## Carter

raw image


----------



## EvanPitts

raw meat


----------



## Carter

meat pizza


----------



## The Doug

pizza face


----------



## SINC

face forward


----------



## KC4

Face off


----------



## Niteshooter

face plant


----------



## Carter

face slap


----------



## SINC

slap stick


----------



## macdoodle

walking stick


----------



## SINC

stick pin


----------



## Dr.G.

bowling pin


----------



## SINC

pin back


----------



## macdoodle

sore back


----------



## SINC

back spin


----------



## Dr.G.

counter spin


----------



## Gerbill

counter insurgency


----------



## SINC

display counter


----------



## macdoodle

display case


----------



## SINC

test case


----------



## macdoodle

blood test


----------



## screature

blood simple


----------



## SINC

simple task


----------



## screature

simple minds


----------



## macdoodle

minds well


----------



## screature

doing well


----------



## Dr.G.

deep well


----------



## macdoodle

well done!


----------



## Dr.G.

all done


----------



## SINC

done deal


----------



## Carter

not done


----------



## SINC

fear not


----------



## Dr.G.

why not


----------



## SINC

ask why


----------



## macdoodle

ask anything


----------



## Dr.G.

anything goes


----------



## Carter

anything wrong?


----------



## Dr.G.

nothing wrong


----------



## SINC

wrong way


----------



## Dr.G.

way up ( cue the Friendly Giant's intro song)


----------



## macdoodle

wrong answer


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> wrong answer


Indeed! 

Back to: 

way up

becomes:

no way


----------



## Dr.G.

my way ( cue Frank Sinatra )


----------



## SINC

oh my


----------



## Dr.G.

oh yeah (cue Louis Armstrong )


----------



## Carter

oh henry .... (Oh & 200 Pages  )


----------



## SINC

henry ford


----------



## macdoodle

ford models


----------



## SINC

super models


----------



## Carter

Super Mario


----------



## macdoodle

Super slurpee


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Super Bowl


----------



## macdoodle

soup bowl


----------



## SINC

bowl cut


----------



## Carter

hair cut


----------



## SINC

wash hair


----------



## macdoodle

curl hair


----------



## SINC

hair piece


----------



## EvanPitts

long hair


----------



## Dr.G.

long knives


----------



## SINC

butcher knives


----------



## The Doug

butcher block


----------



## SINC

block party


----------



## EvanPitts

party line


----------



## BigDL

political party


----------



## The Doug

political hack


----------



## Dr.G.

hack saw


----------



## SINC

saw blade


----------



## Dr.G.

saw horse


----------



## SINC

horse sense


----------



## EvanPitts

sixth sense


----------



## macdoodle

band saw


----------



## screature

horse feathers (woody allen)

(slow server at work today... Sorry)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> horse sense


common sense


----------



## SINC

Boston common


----------



## Dr.G.

Boston Legal


----------



## SINC

boston beans


----------



## Dr.G.

baked beans


----------



## macdoodle

baked Alaska mmmm!


----------



## screature

Alaska Airlines


----------



## Dr.G.

United Airlines


----------



## EvanPitts

Delta Airlines


----------



## screature

delta force


----------



## Dr.G.

Mississippi Delta


----------



## EvanPitts

Mississippi River


----------



## SINC

deleted


----------



## screature

Mississippi Mills (a little township in Ontario)


----------



## SINC

mills wood


----------



## screature

wood lot


----------



## SINC

wood grain


----------



## Dr.G.

grain alcohol


----------



## macdoodle

grain elevator


----------



## Carter

building elevator


----------



## screature

Confederation Building (where I am now )


----------



## EvanPitts

confederation park


----------



## SINC

parallel park


----------



## screature

parallel universe


----------



## Carter

My universe !!


----------



## Dr.G.

My England


----------



## macdoodle

my opinion


----------



## Dr.G.

wrong opinion


----------



## macdoodle

wrong number


----------



## Dr.G.

number please


----------



## macdoodle

last number


----------



## Niteshooter

trigonometric number


----------



## SINC

number one


----------



## screature

abstract number


----------



## SINC

abstract painting


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> abstract painting


I thought you didn't like that s**t...  :lmao:


----------



## screature

painting tips


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> I thought you didn't like that s**t...  :lmao:


I don't but it fit here.

painting brush


----------



## screature

chalkboard brush


----------



## SINC

brush stroke


----------



## screature

back stroke


----------



## BigDL

massive stroke


----------



## screature

Massive Attack ( a *great* band)


----------



## SINC

attack mode


----------



## Dr.G.

statistical mode


----------



## screature

statistical analysis


----------



## SINC

analysis result


----------



## screature

test result


----------



## SINC

pressure test


----------



## screature

pressure drop


----------



## Dr.G.

pressure guage


----------



## Carter

tire pressure


----------



## Dr.G.

blown tire


----------



## Carter

race tire


----------



## SINC

tire tread


----------



## Carter

tread lightly


----------



## SINC

tread marks


----------



## ComputerIdiot

tread lightly


----------



## SINC

ComputerIdiot said:


> tread lightly


Ooops, that was used just two posts before.

Let's try:

marks time


----------



## Carter

time machine


----------



## macdoodle

time clock


----------



## Niteshooter

gaussian time


----------



## Dr.G.

time travel


----------



## Carter

digital time


----------



## The Doug

digital recording


----------



## EvanPitts

recording studio


----------



## SINC

studio portrait


----------



## Carter

art studio


----------



## SINC

folk art


----------



## Carter

art picture


----------



## SINC

picture frame


----------



## Carter

car frame


----------



## SINC

pedal car


----------



## macdoodle

bicycle pedal


----------



## SINC

soft pedal


----------



## Carter

soft chews


----------



## SINC

chews food


----------



## screature

dog food


----------



## Carter

mean dog


----------



## SINC

hot dog


----------



## screature

dog days


----------



## macdoodle

summer days


----------



## SINC

indian summer


----------



## Dr.G.

summer heat


----------



## SINC

heat soup


----------



## screature

Mulligatawny Soup


----------



## SINC

soup bone


----------



## screature

ham bone


----------



## EvanPitts

ham sandwich


----------



## macdoodle

Sandwich Islands (former name for hawaii)


----------



## SINC

sandwich spread


----------



## macdoodle

Salmon Sandwich


----------



## Dr.G.

salmon spawn


----------



## macdoodle

salmon run


----------



## SINC

run race


----------



## macdoodle

run off


----------



## screature

blast off


----------



## Dr.G.

pick off (as in a pitcher picking off a runner on first base)


----------



## SINC

off centre


----------



## screature

centre aisle


----------



## SINC

garden centre


----------



## Dr.G.

center ice


----------



## SINC

ice pack


----------



## screature

ice storm


----------



## SINC

storm front


----------



## Dr.G.

storm warning


----------



## SINC

warning siren


----------



## Dr.G.

police siren


----------



## EvanPitts

police state


----------



## SINC

city police


----------



## screature

thought police


----------



## SINC

deep thought


----------



## macdoodle

deep ocean


----------



## screature

deep space


----------



## Carter

Capital City


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> deep space


space out


----------



## Dr.G.

out house


----------



## SINC

house sit


----------



## macdoodle

sit down


----------



## SINC

down turn


----------



## macdoodle

turn around


----------



## SINC

around town


----------



## screature

town drunk


----------



## The Doug

punch drunk


----------



## EvanPitts

planter's punch


----------



## SINC

planter's wart


----------



## macdoodle

seed wart


----------



## BigDL

Wart treatment


----------



## macdoodle

medical treatment


----------



## SINC

annual medical


----------



## BigDL

driver's medical


----------



## macdoodle

driver's seat


----------



## SINC

seat bearing


----------



## macdoodle

ball bearing


----------



## Niteshooter

elliptical bearing


----------



## macdoodle

bearing wall


----------



## SINC

wall street


----------



## macdoodle

cobbled street


----------



## The Doug

cobbled together


----------



## SINC

together again


----------



## Sonal

Foiled again.


----------



## macdoodle

moving again


----------



## SINC

keep moving


----------



## EvanPitts

moving van


----------



## SINC

van camper


----------



## macdoodle

seasoned camper


----------



## Dr.G.

seasoned chicken


----------



## EvanPitts

fried chicken


----------



## macdoodle

roast chicken


----------



## Dr.G.

roast beef


----------



## SINC

beef steak


----------



## macdoodle

buffalo steak ..... mmmm!


----------



## Dr.G.

Buffalo Jump


----------



## SINC

jump rope


----------



## EvanPitts

rope bridge


----------



## SINC

bridge game


----------



## EvanPitts

chess game


----------



## SINC

computer chess


----------



## EvanPitts

mini computer


----------



## SINC

mini car


----------



## The Doug

car wreck


----------



## Dr.G.

train wreck


----------



## The Doug

Wreck Beach


----------



## Dr.G.

Long Beach (either in New York or California)


----------



## screature

beach blanket


----------



## Dr.G.

beach volleyball


----------



## SINC

beach boys


----------



## macdoodle

beach ball


----------



## SINC

ball bearing


----------



## EvanPitts

roller bearing


----------



## Dr.G.

roller blades


----------



## SINC

lawn roller


----------



## Carter

roller ball


----------



## SINC

formal ball


----------



## EvanPitts

formal language


----------



## Carter

English language


----------



## SINC

proper english


----------



## screature

proper gentleman


----------



## Dr.G.

gentleman caller


----------



## Carter

gentleman League


----------



## SINC

league statistics


----------



## macdoodle

police statistics


----------



## SINC

military police


----------



## macdoodle

police report


----------



## SINC

report card


----------



## Carter

pass card


----------



## Dr.G.

press release


----------



## Carter

Movie Release


----------



## Dr.G.

movie review


----------



## macdoodle

movie theatre


----------



## Gerbill

movie director


----------



## Carter

bad movie


----------



## macdoodle

bad review


----------



## Carter

job review


----------



## macdoodle

job interview


----------



## Niteshooter

no job


----------



## macdoodle

tough job


----------



## SINC

job one


----------



## macdoodle

one chance


----------



## Gerbill

chance remark


----------



## Dr.G.

chance encounter


----------



## macdoodle

chance meeting


----------



## Dr.G.

meeting agenda


----------



## macdoodle

business agenda


----------



## Dr.G.

business card


----------



## SINC

card shark


----------



## macdoodle

Christmas card


----------



## SINC

white christmas


----------



## macdoodle

white beard


----------



## Dr.G.

White House


----------



## macdoodle

cedar house


----------



## Niteshooter

cedar shingles


----------



## macdoodle

cedar shakes


----------



## ComputerIdiot

cedar chest


----------



## macdoodle

tool chest


----------



## Gerbill

chest fever


----------



## SINC

fever pitch


----------



## Dr.G.

fever strips (those with little children know what these are)


----------



## SINC

gold fever


----------



## Dr.G.

gold ring


----------



## EvanPitts

wedding ring


----------



## Dr.G.

three ring (as in a circus)


----------



## EvanPitts

three amigos


----------



## Carter

three bears


----------



## Dr.G.

polar bears


----------



## The Doug

polar fleece


----------



## screature

golden fleece


----------



## SINC

golden apple


----------



## jrichardson

Golden Handshake


----------



## EvanPitts

golden showers


----------



## SINC

handshake deal


----------



## EvanPitts

golden deal

That fixes the thread!


----------



## SINC

rotten deal


----------



## Dr.G.

rotten apples


----------



## SINC

road apples


----------



## Dr.G.

road warrior


----------



## macdoodle

road worthy


----------



## SINC

worthy opponent


----------



## Dr.G.

political opponent


----------



## SINC

political statement


----------



## Dr.G.

political scandal


----------



## EvanPitts

political corruption


----------



## Dr.G.

political manipulation


----------



## macdoodle

body manipulation


----------



## Dr.G.

body massage


----------



## macdoodle

massage therapy


----------



## Dr.G.

psychological therapy


----------



## EvanPitts

psychologial examination


----------



## Dr.G.

physical examination


----------



## SINC

examination detail


----------



## Dr.G.

failed examination


----------



## SINC

failed experiment


----------



## Carter

science experiment


----------



## SINC

bad science


----------



## Dr.G.

bad dog


----------



## EvanPitts

my bad


----------



## SINC

my best


----------



## screature

my my...


----------



## Carter

oh my


----------



## SINC

my car


----------



## Dr.G.

car crash


----------



## screature

market crash


----------



## EvanPitts

crash test


----------



## screature

test market


----------



## Dr.G.

free market


----------



## EvanPitts

farmers market


----------



## Dr.G.

market economy


----------



## SINC

produce market


----------



## Dr.G.

fresh produce


----------



## Carter

fresh food


----------



## Dr.G.

fresh fish


----------



## Carter

fish stick


----------



## Dr.G.

pogo stick


----------



## Niteshooter

stuck stick


----------



## Dr.G.

stuck up


----------



## macdoodle

going up


----------



## Carter

going down


----------



## EvanPitts

going around


----------



## Dr.G.

all around


----------



## SINC

give all


----------



## macdoodle

all aboard!


----------



## SINC

climb aboard


----------



## Dr.G.

steep climb


----------



## SINC

climb high


----------



## macdoodle

high temperature


----------



## Dr.G.

frigid temperature


----------



## SINC

temperature probe


----------



## jmac

spy probe


----------



## Carter

temperature gauge


----------



## jmac

pressure guage


----------



## ComputerIdiot

tire gauge


----------



## tilt

Blood pressure

Canadian Tire


----------



## jmac

Snow Tire


----------



## Dr.G.

flat tire


----------



## ComputerIdiot

flat earth


----------



## Gerbill

rare earth


----------



## Carter

round earth


----------



## macdoodle

round wheel


----------



## Carter

wheel tire


----------



## macdoodle

tire tread


----------



## Carter

studded tire


----------



## macdoodle

stair tread


----------



## SINC

tread carefully


----------



## Carter

carefully written


----------



## SINC

written report


----------



## Dr.G.

report card


----------



## eMacMan

card Ed


----------



## SINC

circuit card


----------



## Dr.G.

circuit board


----------



## SINC

board train


----------



## Dr.G.

train tracks


----------



## SINC

tracks fugitive


----------



## Dr.G.

fugitive justice


----------



## macdoodle

justice department


----------



## Dr.G.

department store


----------



## macdoodle

store room


----------



## EvanPitts

dining room


----------



## macdoodle

dining out


----------



## SINC

flip out


----------



## macdoodle

out voted


----------



## SINC

voted positive


----------



## macdoodle

positive feedback


----------



## Dr.G.

negative feedback


----------



## Carter

negative positive


----------



## macdoodle

think positive


----------



## Dr.G.

think differently


----------



## SINC

think tank


----------



## Dr.G.

fish tank


----------



## SINC

spear fish


----------



## Carter

fish bait


----------



## SINC

bait hook


----------



## The Doug

live bait


----------



## macdoodle

live show


----------



## SINC

show boat


----------



## EvanPitts

show case


----------



## Carter

show dog


----------



## SINC

dog tired


----------



## macdoodle

dog leash


----------



## Dr.G.

agility dog


----------



## Carter

Bat Dog


----------



## SINC

cricket bat


----------



## macdoodle

baseball bat


----------



## SINC

hit baseball


----------



## Dr.G.

baseball stats


----------



## Gerbill

baseball glove


----------



## jmac

golf glove


----------



## macdoodle

golf clubs


----------



## Carter

golf course


----------



## macdoodle

main course


----------



## k8o

mizzen course


----------



## Niteshooter

mizzen mast


----------



## SINC

wood mast


----------



## k8o

wood yawl


----------



## eMacMan

yawl come


----------



## k8o

yawl rudder


----------



## Dr.G.

main rudder


----------



## k8o

fenestrated rudder


----------



## SINC

broken rudder


----------



## k8o

biplane rudder


----------



## SINC

biplane wings


----------



## Dr.G.

Buffalo Wings


----------



## tilt

Water buffalo


----------



## Carter

water fight


----------



## SINC

fight poverty


----------



## macdoodle

abject poverty


----------



## k8o

poverty mindset


----------



## macdoodle

prosperous mindset


----------



## SINC

prosperous company


----------



## macdoodle

unexpected company


----------



## k8o

unexpected pregnancy


----------



## Niteshooter

aborted pregnancy


----------



## macdoodle

oops! deleted!


----------



## macdoodle

aborted mission


----------



## k8o

mission critical


----------



## Carter

mars mission


----------



## k8o

mars exploration


----------



## Carter

mars rover


----------



## k8o

rover spacesuit


----------



## SINC

land rover


----------



## k8o

pasture land


----------



## SINC

cow pasture


----------



## Carter

flying cow


----------



## k8o

holstein-friesian cow


----------



## macdoodle

Jersey Cow


----------



## k8o

cow lariat


----------



## Niteshooter

phat cow


----------



## k8o

phat phantasy


----------



## SINC

phat cat


----------



## Carter

cat dog


----------



## k8o

dog bite



("phantasy": phan·ta·sy [ fántəssee ] (plural phan·ta·sies), noun 
Definition: U.K. ( archaic ) Another spelling of fantasy
[Variant] )

phantasy definition - Dictionary - MSN Encarta


----------



## SINC

bite me


----------



## k8o

bite antitoxin


----------



## SINC

snake bite


----------



## Carter

bite me


----------



## SINC

Carter said:


> bite me


* USED: Identical to three posts above yours.

Revert to:

snake bite


----------



## ComputerIdiot

corn snake


----------



## Dr.G.

snake handler


----------



## SINC

garter snake


----------



## Niteshooter

green garter


----------



## SINC

putting green


----------



## Dr.G.

green tea


----------



## SINC

tea granny


----------



## Dr.G.

tea pot


----------



## SINC

pot luck


----------



## Dr.G.

good luck


----------



## SINC

good times


----------



## ComputerIdiot

bad times


----------



## eMacMan

times squared


----------



## Dr.G.

Times Square (in New York City)


----------



## SINC

times table


----------



## Dr.G.

London Times


----------



## EvanPitts

times tables


----------



## SINC

EvanPitts said:


> times tables





SINC said:


> times table


I guess since you added the "s" it's allowed. 

folding tables


----------



## Dr.G.

folding chairs


----------



## macdoodle

arm chair


----------



## SINC

chair session


----------



## macdoodle

workout session


----------



## SINC

long workout


----------



## EvanPitts

long march


----------



## macdoodle

March Furies


----------



## SINC

march uphill


----------



## macdoodle

uphill climb


----------



## SINC

climb down


----------



## macdoodle

goose down


----------



## SINC

goose step


----------



## macdoodle

step lively


----------



## SINC

first step


----------



## Dr.G.

step up


----------



## k8o

up andover


----------



## Dr.G.

Andover, Massachusetts


----------



## SINC

k8o said:


> up andover


Nope. "and over" is two words. Sorry.

Back to step up:

up side


----------



## Dr.G.

down side


----------



## SINC

get down


----------



## Dr.G.

way down


----------



## macdoodle

down under


----------



## Dr.G.

under water


----------



## jmac

water slide


----------



## macdoodle

hot water


----------



## jmac

hot potato


----------



## macdoodle

potato fries


----------



## jmac

home fries


----------



## SINC

fries bacon


----------



## jmac

crispy bacon


----------



## mobitek

SINC said:


> fries bacon



Canadian Bacon


----------



## jmac

Canadian Tire


----------



## SINC

flat tire


----------



## mobitek

Spare Tire


----------



## Dr.G.

spare change


----------



## SINC

change lanes


----------



## k8o

small change


..incidentally, what dictionary are you using? "Andover" is NOT "two words", it is a place.

Encarta® World English Dictionary, North American Edition: An·do·ver [ án dvər, ándəvər ] town in northeastern Massachusetts, north of Boston. It is home to Phillips Academy, one of the oldest preparatory schools in the United States.
Population: 33,042 (2005 estimate).


----------



## Carter

small large


----------



## SINC

small mind


----------



## k8o

change mind


SINC:

RE: 'Andover'  

what dictionary are you using? "Andover" is NOT "two words", it is a place.

Encarta® World English Dictionary, North American Edition: An·do·ver [ án dvər, ándəvər ] town in northeastern Massachusetts, north of Boston. It is home to Phillips Academy, one of the oldest preparatory schools in the United States.
Population: 33,042 (2005 estimate).


----------



## SINC

k8o said:


> change mind
> 
> 
> SINC:
> 
> RE: 'Andover'
> 
> what dictionary are you using? "Andover" is NOT "two words", it is a place.
> 
> Encarta® World English Dictionary, North American Edition: An·do·ver [ án dvər, ándəvər ] town in northeastern Massachusetts, north of Boston. It is home to Phillips Academy, one of the oldest preparatory schools in the United States.
> Population: 33,042 (2005 estimate).





k8o said:


> up andover


While your dictionary is correct, combining a "place" with "up" as in "up andover" doesn't cut it as a reasonable two word combination. Sorry again.


----------



## SINC

small change


----------



## Niteshooter

small winky


----------



## Dr.G.

Winky Dink (one of my favorite TV shows as a child)


----------



## EvanPitts

dink over


----------



## Dr.G.

over there (I think I did this way back when, as a tribute to George M. Cohan)


----------



## Carter

over head


----------



## SINC

head chef


----------



## Carter

chef cook


----------



## Dr.G.

sous chef


----------



## SINC

chef uniform


----------



## Dr.G.

military uniform


----------



## SINC

military intervention


----------



## Dr.G.

divine intervention


----------



## EvanPitts

divine grace


----------



## screature

amazing grace


----------



## Dr.G.

amazing race


----------



## screature

race track


----------



## SINC

track star


----------



## Dr.G.

shooting star


----------



## SINC

star fish


----------



## screature

star gazing


----------



## SINC

north star


----------



## screature

north west


----------



## Carter

south west


----------



## SINC

south wind


----------



## screature

wind storm


----------



## EvanPitts

thunder storm


----------



## Carter

thunder lighning


----------



## screature

ball lightning


----------



## EvanPitts

ball packaging


----------



## macdoodle

red ball


----------



## eMacMan

red eye


----------



## macdoodle

glass eye


----------



## SINC

eye lid


----------



## screature

jar lid


----------



## macdoodle

jam jar


----------



## screature

jam session


----------



## Dr.G.

jam packed


----------



## macdoodle

jam squares


----------



## Dr.G.

brownie squares


----------



## SINC

brownie point


----------



## macdoodle

brownie camera (anyone remember those?)


----------



## EvanPitts

cross point


----------



## Dr.G.

point counterpoint


----------



## BigDL

SLR camera


----------



## SINC

point finger


----------



## macdoodle

trigger finger


----------



## SINC

hair trigger


----------



## macdoodle

hair brush


----------



## SINC

brush stroke


----------



## macdoodle

breast stroke


----------



## SINC

breast plate


----------



## macdoodle

dinner plate


----------



## Dr.G.

dinner bell


----------



## SINC

bell tower


----------



## EvanPitts

tower records


----------



## Dr.G.

Tower Bridge


----------



## SINC

control tower


----------



## EvanPitts

control panel


----------



## Dr.G.

survey panel


----------



## screature

wood panel


----------



## EvanPitts

survey party


----------



## SINC

party hats


----------



## Dr.G.

party pooper


----------



## Carter

diaper pooper


----------



## SINC

disposable diaper


----------



## macdoodle

diaper rash


----------



## Dr.G.

diaper pail


----------



## SINC

water pail


----------



## Dr.G.

lunch pail


----------



## SINC

lunch meat


----------



## macdoodle

meat sauce


----------



## SINC

tomato sauce


----------



## macdoodle

apple sauce


----------



## SINC

crab apple


----------



## Dr.G.

apple pie


----------



## SINC

pie dish


----------



## Dr.G.

dish soap


----------



## SINC

soap suds


----------



## macdoodle

beer suds


----------



## Dr.G.

beer shampoo


----------



## macdoodle

egg shampoo


----------



## Dr.G.

egg cream (if you are from New York City, you know what this is)


----------



## SINC

fried egg


----------



## macdoodle

egg nog


----------



## Dr.G.

poached egg


----------



## Niteshooter

dysfunctional egg


----------



## SINC

good egg


----------



## macdoodle

egg on


----------



## eMacMan

egg essential


----------



## macdoodle

poached egg


----------



## Dr.G.

poached salmon


----------



## SINC

salmon run


----------



## Dr.G.

Run Spot. (which should be followed by another "run", and preceded by "See Spot run.")


----------



## SINC

sun spot


----------



## Dr.G.

See Spot.


----------



## SINC

spot target


----------



## Dr.G.

Out Spot (as in "Out, damn Spot, out I say .............. not on mom's new rug.")


----------



## SINC

black out


----------



## Dr.G.

black dog


----------



## EvanPitts

dog days


----------



## SINC

days ahead


----------



## Dr.G.

curve ahead


----------



## SINC

reverse curve


----------



## screature

curve ball


----------



## SINC

rubber ball


----------



## eMacMan

ball bouncer


----------



## screature

Club bouncer


----------



## Dr.G.

baseball club


----------



## screature

club foot


----------



## SINC

athlete's foot


----------



## Dr.G.

athlete's reputation


----------



## SINC

bad reputation


----------



## Dr.G.

bad weather


----------



## EvanPitts

stormy weather


----------



## SINC

weather front


----------



## screature

front desk


----------



## Dr.G.

store front


----------



## SINC

grocery store


----------



## screature

Liquor Store


----------



## SINC

malt liquor


----------



## screature

malt shop


----------



## SINC

barley malt


----------



## Dr.G.

malt balls


----------



## SINC

meat balls


----------



## Dr.G.

moth balls


----------



## SINC

tiger moth


----------



## EvanPitts

tiger lily


----------



## Dr.G.

Tiger tiger (as in Blake's "Tiger, tiger, burning bright. In the forests of the night,. What immortal hand or eye. Could frame thy fearful symmetry?")


----------



## Carter

siberian tiger


----------



## Niteshooter

sumatran tiger


----------



## SINC

tiger lily


----------



## Sonal

Madonna Lily


----------



## Dr.G.

Lady Madonna


----------



## SINC

lady luck


----------



## Dr.G.

good luck


----------



## SINC

good riddance


----------



## Dr.G.

good bye


----------



## Niteshooter

greater good


----------



## EvanPitts

good tidings


----------



## macdoodle

good news


----------



## Dr.G.

Daily News


----------



## macdoodle

TV news..... (is this 3 words??) if so,go with 

world news


----------



## Dr.G.

World War


----------



## macdoodle

civil war


----------



## SINC

civil words


----------



## macdoodle

truthful words


----------



## SINC

words smith


----------



## macdoodle

encouraging words


----------



## Niteshooter

disparaging words


----------



## macdoodle

loving words


----------



## SINC

good loving


----------



## Dr.G.

Loving Spoonful


----------



## SINC

loving cup


----------



## EvanPitts

tea cup


----------



## Dr.G.

tea pot


----------



## SINC

soup pot


----------



## The Doug

Duck Soup


----------



## Dr.G.

duck feathers


----------



## SINC

daffy duck


----------



## Niteshooter

psychopathic duck


----------



## EvanPitts

mallard duck


----------



## SINC

mock duck


----------



## EvanPitts

dead duck


----------



## SINC

play dead


----------



## screature

dead ringer


----------



## macdoodle

dead right


----------



## SINC

right wing


----------



## macdoodle

eagles wing


----------



## SINC

wing nut


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> right wing


wing nut


----------



## Niteshooter

wing chun


----------



## Niteshooter

eMacMan said:


> wing nut


Oh oh wrong wing, duplicated Sinc....


----------



## macdoodle

wing feather


----------



## Dr.G.

eagle feather


----------



## EvanPitts

bald eagle


----------



## Dr.G.

bald scalp


----------



## BigDL

bald rock


----------



## SINC

take scalp


----------



## BigDL

bald head


----------



## EvanPitts

head gasket


----------



## SINC

cork gasket


----------



## screature

blown gasket


----------



## EvanPitts

blown engine


----------



## SINC

engine cylinder


----------



## Dr.G.

engine block


----------



## SINC

block advertising


----------



## Dr.G.

newspaper advertising


----------



## SINC

online newspaper


----------



## EvanPitts

online advertising


----------



## Dr.G.

online course


----------



## SINC

course rules


----------



## EvanPitts

rule book


----------



## macdoodle

book worm


----------



## EvanPitts

worm bait


----------



## eMacMan

de bait


----------



## Dr.G.

fish bait


----------



## SINC

cod fish


----------



## Dr.G.

cod net (which is why the cod are just about all gone off the Grand Banks)


----------



## macdoodle

hair net


----------



## Dr.G.

hair cut


----------



## macdoodle

pay cut


----------



## Dr.G.

pay raise


----------



## SINC

raise hell


----------



## Dr.G.

raise money


----------



## EvanPitts

dirty money


----------



## macdoodle

dirty dozen


----------



## SINC

baker's dozen


----------



## Dr.G.

baker's chocolate


----------



## SINC

chocolate cake


----------



## Dr.G.

birthday cake


----------



## BigDL

cake walk


----------



## macdoodle

cobbled walk


----------



## SINC

walk tall


----------



## eMacMan

tall tail


----------



## SINC

wag tail


----------



## EvanPitts

bushy tail


----------



## SINC

tail gun


----------



## macdoodle

gun slinger


----------



## Dr.G.

pop gun (do they even make these anymore?)


----------



## SINC

pop tart


----------



## Dr.G.

soda pop


----------



## macdoodle

cream soda


----------



## eMacMan

soda spring


----------



## EvanPitts

valve spring


----------



## macdoodle

bed spring (are they still about??)


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring flowers


----------



## SINC

spring back


----------



## EvanPitts

leaf spring


----------



## macdoodle

spring water (mmm good!)


----------



## EvanPitts

lake water


----------



## SINC

lake shore


----------



## Dr.G.

lake trout


----------



## SINC

trout farm


----------



## Dr.G.

family farm (which is, sadly, becoming a thing of the past)


----------



## SINC

farm fresh


----------



## Dr.G.

fresh air (also, something that is becoming somewhat rare in certain parts of the world)


----------



## SINC

air force


----------



## macdoodle

G force


----------



## SINC

G string


----------



## macdoodle

cotton string


----------



## SINC

pick cotton


----------



## eMacMan

cotton picker


----------



## EvanPitts

cotton gin


----------



## macdoodle

gin fizz


----------



## SINC

gin rummy


----------



## macdoodle

sloe gin


----------



## Dr.G.

gin mill


----------



## EvanPitts

grist mill


----------



## macdoodle

pepper mill


----------



## Dr.G.

pepper corn


----------



## The Doug

corn rows


----------



## Dr.G.

corn pone


----------



## macdoodle

creamed corn


----------



## Dr.G.

corn syrup


----------



## SINC

syrup pitcher


----------



## Dr.G.

water pitcher


----------



## SINC

white water


----------



## macdoodle

water jug


----------



## SINC

jug liquor


----------



## macdoodle

milk jug


----------



## EvanPitts

chocolate milk


----------



## Dr.G.

chocolate bar


----------



## SINC

bar none


----------



## macdoodle

bar stool


----------



## Dr.G.

bar code


----------



## macdoodle

honour code


----------



## Dr.G.

ethical code


----------



## macdoodle

I don't think dog nights fits here, you have to use one of the words in the previous message.... so

bar code


----------



## Niteshooter

bar stool


----------



## macdoodle

stool pigeon


----------



## Dr.G.

pigeon poop


----------



## SINC

poop deck


----------



## macdoodle

upper deck


----------



## Dr.G.

upper hand


----------



## macdoodle

upper bunk


----------



## Dr.G.

bunk beds


----------



## macdoodle

flower beds


----------



## Dr.G.

Flower Power


----------



## macdoodle

power wash


----------



## eMacMan

white wash


----------



## macdoodle

white paint


----------



## SINC

paint can


----------



## Dr.G.

tin can


----------



## EvanPitts

can do


----------



## SINC

do tell


----------



## screature

William Tell


----------



## SINC

tell lies


----------



## Dr.G.

William Shakespeare


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> William Shakespeare


Oops, beat you by seconds, back to:

tell lies


----------



## screature

True Lies (Arnie movie)


----------



## SINC

Yep, one of my fav Jamie Lee Curtis flicks too. 

lies dormant


----------



## screature

dormant oil (used in horticulture)


----------



## Dr.G.

oil patch


----------



## screature

oil slick


----------



## Dr.G.

baby oil


----------



## screature

bouncing baby


----------



## SINC

baby seat


----------



## Dr.G.

baby steps


----------



## SINC

steps ahead


----------



## Dr.G.

up ahead


----------



## SINC

back up


----------



## Dr.G.

back down


----------



## macdoodle

down under


----------



## Dr.G.

down there


----------



## eMacMan

down parka


----------



## Dr.G.

fur parka


----------



## macdoodle

fur coat


----------



## SINC

coat rack


----------



## Dr.G.

coat hook


----------



## SINC

hook shot


----------



## Dr.G.

sky hook


----------



## SINC

blue sky


----------



## screature

blue movie


----------



## The Doug

movie critic


----------



## macdoodle

food critic


----------



## SINC

chinese food


----------



## Dr.G.

Chinese culture


----------



## EvanPitts

coffee culture


----------



## Dr.G.

coffee beans


----------



## The Doug

lima beans


----------



## Dr.G.

yellow beans


----------



## macdoodle

baked beans


----------



## Dr.G.

Boston Beans


----------



## SINC

boston gardens


----------



## macdoodle

english gardens


----------



## SINC

broken english


----------



## macdoodle

broken glass


----------



## Dr.G.

glass man (no relationship)


----------



## macdoodle

quiet man


----------



## SINC

quiet zone


----------



## macdoodle

zone out


----------



## SINC

out class


----------



## macdoodle

class act


----------



## tilt

Class action


----------



## macdoodle

fast action


----------



## Dr.G.

fast pace


----------



## The Doug

set pace


----------



## Dr.G.

set up


----------



## macdoodle

look up


----------



## SINC

out look


----------



## Dr.G.

look out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

second look


----------



## macdoodle

second chance


----------



## SINC

chance meeting


----------



## Dr.G.

office meeting


----------



## SINC

head office


----------



## Dr.G.

dead head


----------



## SINC

play dead


----------



## bundy

play hard


----------



## SINC

hard work


----------



## bundy

work place


----------



## Dr.G.

work space


----------



## SINC

space shuttle


----------



## macdoodle

outer space


----------



## Dr.G.

inner space


----------



## SINC

inner ear


----------



## macdoodle

ear lobe


----------



## EvanPitts

ear horn


----------



## SINC

horn bill


----------



## macdoodle

fog horn


----------



## Dr.G.

fog devils


----------



## SINC

dare devils


----------



## Dr.G.

double dare


----------



## SINC

double bubble


----------



## macdoodle

burst bubble


----------



## SINC

bubble bath


----------



## Dr.G.

soap bubble


----------



## eMacMan

bubble head


----------



## SINC

head back


----------



## macdoodle

back hand


----------



## SINC

hand shake


----------



## macdoodle

hand off


----------



## SINC

off hand


----------



## bundy

off limits


----------



## EvanPitts

city limits


----------



## Dr.G.

city cop


----------



## macdoodle

city skyscrapers


----------



## SINC

sin city


----------



## Sonal

sin tax


----------



## SINC

tax shelter


----------



## Niteshooter

tax fraud


----------



## SINC

fraud artist


----------



## Dr.G.

portrait artist


----------



## The Doug

self portrait


----------



## tilt

Self realisation

_Edited to add: Or Self ish if you prefer_


----------



## SINC

self serve


----------



## bundy

self portrait


----------



## SINC

bundy said:


> self portrait


Sorry, that one was used two posts earlier. 

See previous page.



The Doug said:


> self portrait


Back to:

self serve


----------



## EvanPitts

self exploration


----------



## Dr.G.

polar exploration


----------



## SINC

polar bear


----------



## EvanPitts

black bear


----------



## macdoodle

grizzly bear


----------



## Dr.G.

Grizzly Adams


----------



## SINC

grizzly appearance


----------



## Dr.G.

requested appearance


----------



## SINC

requested meal


----------



## Dr.G.

meal deal


----------



## SINC

deal pending


----------



## Dr.G.

patent pending


----------



## macdoodle

patent deal


----------



## Dr.G.

deal breaker


----------



## macdoodle

ice breaker


----------



## Dr.G.

ice age


----------



## SINC

age spot


----------



## macdoodle

young age


----------



## EvanPitts

iron age


----------



## SINC

iron maiden


----------



## The Doug

maiden name


----------



## Dr.G.

maiden voyage


----------



## SINC

ice maiden


----------



## Niteshooter

maiden japan


----------



## tilt

Maiden over (Cricket enthusiasts will know what this means)


----------



## SINC

over yonder


----------



## Dr.G.

over there


----------



## SINC

roll over


----------



## macdoodle

over bite


----------



## eMacMan

turn over


----------



## SINC

turn corner


----------



## eMacMan

over turn


----------



## bundy

over under


----------



## SINC

under scrutiny


----------



## Dr.G.

under ground


----------



## Niteshooter

under new


----------



## Dr.G.

new management


----------



## SINC

brand new


----------



## Dr.G.

brand name


----------



## SINC

name game


----------



## tilt

Game time


----------



## EvanPitts

baseball game


----------



## SINC

game score


----------



## macdoodle

high score


----------



## SINC

score big


----------



## macdoodle

total score


----------



## Dr.G.

box score


----------



## macdoodle

lunch box


----------



## tilt

Lunch break


----------



## macdoodle

boxed lunch


----------



## bundy

lunch time


----------



## macdoodle

time out


----------



## bundy

out side


----------



## SINC

side swipe


----------



## Dr.G.

side window


----------



## SINC

Window sill


----------



## Dr.G.

window washer


----------



## SINC

dish washer


----------



## macdoodle

satellite dish


----------



## SINC

satellite signal


----------



## eMacMan

signal corpse


----------



## SINC

digital signal


----------



## Dr.G.

Signal Corps (as in the US Signal Corps of WWII ....... which has nothing to do with the signal corpse)


----------



## EvanPitts

signal hill

(Dr. G missed this one!)


----------



## ComputerIdiot

analog signal


----------



## EvanPitts

analog computer


----------



## Dr.G.

EvanPitts said:


> signal hill
> 
> (Dr. G missed this one!)


Good one, Sinc. Not sure how many people know of Signal Hill and Marconi here in St.John's.

computer monitor


----------



## SINC

monitor health


----------



## Dr.G.

health care


----------



## SINC

take care


----------



## Dr.G.

take over


----------



## SINC

over cook


----------



## macdoodle

over done


----------



## screature

turn over


----------



## macdoodle

turn right


----------



## Dr.G.

right way


----------



## SINC

way off


----------



## Dr.G.

blast off


----------



## SINC

off base


----------



## EvanPitts

first base


----------



## screature

base ten


----------



## SINC

ten code


----------



## macdoodle

ten cents


----------



## SINC

take ten


----------



## screature

hang ten


----------



## macdoodle

hang on


----------



## Dr.G.

Right On!!!! (as in "Right On, Brothers and Sisters!!!!!!!)


----------



## ComputerIdiot

right now


----------



## Dr.G.

right wing


----------



## EvanPitts

air wing


----------



## SINC

grab air


----------



## Dr.G.

grab bag


----------



## macdoodle

air bag


----------



## SINC

bag groceries


----------



## EvanPitts

leaf bag


----------



## SINC

maple leaf


----------



## EvanPitts

maple keys


----------



## screature

south keys


----------



## SINC

due south


----------



## screature

over due


----------



## Dr.G.

past due


----------



## macdoodle

recent past


----------



## Dr.G.

recent history


----------



## SINC

history channel


----------



## screature

English Channel


----------



## macdoodle

english muffins .... mmmm!


----------



## EvanPitts

bran muffins


----------



## Dr.G.

English football


----------



## SINC

basic english


----------



## macdoodle

looks like Dr G and Evan posted at the same time....  so

english muffins


----------



## EvanPitts

meadow muffins


----------



## macdoodle

meadow lark


----------



## Dr.G.

Flushing Meadow (where the 1939 and 1964 NY World's Fair was located)


----------



## EvanPitts

toilet flushing


----------



## Dr.G.

toilet bowl


----------



## EvanPitts

super bowl


----------



## Dr.G.

super ball (which should NOT be bounced in the house)


----------



## macdoodle

ball hockey


----------



## SINC

hockey stick


----------



## macdoodle

hockey gear


----------



## SINC

gear ratio


----------



## Dr.G.

gear shift


----------



## SINC

shift lever


----------



## Dr.G.

Lever Brothers


----------



## EvanPitts

Wright Brothers


----------



## macdoodle

Everly Brothers


----------



## SINC

brothers forever


----------



## EvanPitts

Statler Brothers


----------



## Dr.G.

Parker Brothers (of Monopoly fame)


----------



## SINC

brothers tale


----------



## Dr.G.

Brothers Grimm


----------



## SINC

brothers meeting


----------



## macdoodle

Smothers Brothers


----------



## SINC

brothers bikes


----------



## Dr.G.

mountain bikes


----------



## macdoodle

mountain peaks


----------



## Dr.G.

mountain ranges


----------



## SINC

ranges afar


----------



## macdoodle

open ranges


----------



## ComputerIdiot

salary ranges


----------



## macdoodle

oven ranges


----------



## Dr.G.

oven mitts


----------



## SINC

mitts material


----------



## Dr.G.

material witness


----------



## EvanPitts

raw material


----------



## SINC

eat raw


----------



## Dr.G.

eat out


----------



## SINC

shout out


----------



## ComputerIdiot

butt out


----------



## SINC

ComputerIdiot said:


> butt out


Uh, is that a new way of saying "to moon"? 

limit out


----------



## Dr.G.

legal limit


----------



## SINC

limit intake


----------



## Dr.G.

intake valve


----------



## EvanPitts

reed valve


----------



## Dr.G.

heart valve


----------



## SINC

valve stem


----------



## Dr.G.

stem cells


----------



## SINC

cells galore


----------



## Dr.G.

treats galore


----------



## SINC

treats given


----------



## Dr.G.

treats taken


----------



## macdoodle

halloween treats


----------



## Dr.G.

Halloween costume


----------



## SINC

costume rental


----------



## macdoodle

car rental


----------



## Dr.G.

car wreck


----------



## macdoodle

car parts


----------



## SINC

parts department


----------



## macdoodle

used parts


----------



## SINC

well used


----------



## screature

oil well


----------



## macdoodle

oil spill


----------



## screature

spill kit (used in industrial and hospital settings)


----------



## EvanPitts

kit car


----------



## macdoodle

medical kit


----------



## SINC

medical procedure


----------



## macdoodle

surgical procedure


----------



## EvanPitts

surgical mask


----------



## SINC

mask maker


----------



## EvanPitts

halloween mask


----------



## SINC

celebrate halloween


----------



## EvanPitts

halloween party


----------



## macdoodle

party favours


----------



## Dr.G.

political party


----------



## macdoodle

birthday party


----------



## Dr.G.

birthday celebration


----------



## macdoodle

wedding celebration


----------



## SINC

shotgun wedding


----------



## macdoodle

wedding rings


----------



## ComputerIdiot

wedding cake


----------



## macdoodle

chocolate cake


----------



## SINC

hot chocolate


----------



## Dr.G.

dark chocolate


----------



## Gerbill

dark knight


----------



## SINC

knight rider


----------



## Dr.G.

midnight rider


----------



## ComputerIdiot

midnight sun


----------



## eMacMan

sun shades


----------



## macdoodle

sun glasses


----------



## SINC

glasses prescription


----------



## ComputerIdiot

prescription pad


----------



## SINC

note pad


----------



## eMacMan

pad expense


----------



## Dr.G.

expense account


----------



## EvanPitts

savings account


----------



## Dr.G.

no account (a phrase I heard a great deal in Georgia)


----------



## SINC

account for


----------



## Dr.G.

account ledger


----------



## SINC

account book


----------



## EvanPitts

green book


----------



## SINC

forest green


----------



## screature

green goblin


----------



## SINC

goblin costume


----------



## screature

costume party


----------



## SINC

party member


----------



## screature

party planner


----------



## Dr.G.

daily planner


----------



## EvanPitts

city planner


----------



## screature

city street


----------



## SINC

street savvy


----------



## screature

easy street


----------



## SINC

dead easy


----------



## Dr.G.

easy over


----------



## SINC

over tax


----------



## Dr.G.

tax time


----------



## SINC

time travel


----------



## screature

travel agent


----------



## macdoodle

travel abroad


----------



## screature

air travel


----------



## macdoodle

air bag


----------



## SINC

bag lady


----------



## macdoodle

brown bag


----------



## Dr.G.

Brown Derby


----------



## macdoodle

Kentucky Derby


----------



## Dr.G.

Kentucky bluegrass


----------



## screature

bluegrass music


----------



## SINC

music city (Nashville if you don't know)


----------



## macdoodle

Music score


----------



## SINC

score board


----------



## macdoodle

dart board


----------



## SINC

tranquilizer dart


----------



## Dr.G.

tranquilizer pill


----------



## SINC

pill box


----------



## Dr.G.

box score


----------



## chef-ryan

box car


----------



## macdoodle

jewelry box


----------



## Dr.G.

box ball (it's a New York City game that might be played elsewhere)


----------



## Niteshooter

firemen's ball


----------



## Dr.G.

firemen's carry


----------



## SINC

carry on


----------



## Dr.G.

on side


----------



## SINC

side entrance


----------



## Dr.G.

stage entrance


----------



## SINC

stage coach


----------



## macdoodle

wooden stage


----------



## Dr.G.

wooden bench


----------



## SINC

bench press


----------



## macdoodle

garlic press


----------



## SINC

garlic city (AKA Edmonton)


----------



## ComputerIdiot

garlic pills


----------



## SINC

powdered garlic


----------



## macdoodle

granulated garlic


----------



## chef-ryan

Roasted Garlic


----------



## Rps

Garlic Bread


----------



## chef-ryan

Rye Bread


----------



## SINC

bread crumbs


----------



## Dr.G.

pita bread


----------



## The Doug

stuffed pita


----------



## EvanPitts

stuffed olives


----------



## Dr.G.

stuffed turkey


----------



## macdoodle

turkey dressing


----------



## SINC

dressing room


----------



## ComputerIdiot

dining room


----------



## chef-ryan

champagne room


----------



## Rps

champagne breakfast


----------



## macdoodle

champagne cocktail


----------



## SINC

fruit cocktail


----------



## macdoodle

fruit cup


----------



## SINC

cup cake


----------



## macdoodle

tea cup


----------



## ComputerIdiot

tea pot


----------



## Dr.G.

tea bag


----------



## SINC

bag game


----------



## EvanPitts

punching bag


----------



## Dr.G.

bean bag


----------



## EvanPitts

kidney bean


----------



## SINC

bean counter


----------



## screature

marble counter


----------



## SINC

counter weight


----------



## macdoodle

counter productive


----------



## ComputerIdiot

counter intelligence


----------



## eMacMan

military intelligence


----------



## macdoodle

military maneuvers


----------



## screature

evasive manoeuvres


----------



## SINC

evasive move


----------



## Dr.G.

move back


----------



## macdoodle

back up


----------



## EvanPitts

orchestral manouvers


----------



## SINC

EvanPitts said:


> orchestral manouvers


Last post was "back up" so above is out of sync.

So now:

set back


----------



## Dr.G.

back down


----------



## EvanPitts

out back


----------



## Dr.G.

out cold


----------



## screature

cold case


----------



## Dr.G.

case closed


----------



## screature

closed doors


----------



## Dr.G.

doors open


----------



## SINC

open book


----------



## Dr.G.

book fair


----------



## SINC

fair weather


----------



## Dr.G.

weather trend


----------



## SINC

trend setter


----------



## eMacMan

Irish setter


----------



## macdoodle

irish whiskey


----------



## SINC

irish luck


----------



## Dr.G.

good luck


----------



## SINC

feel good


----------



## Dr.G.

good morning


----------



## SINC

morning coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

morning glory (my favorite type of muffin next to oatmeal raisin)


----------



## SINC

glory be


----------



## Dr.G.

be kind


----------



## EvanPitts

be happy


----------



## Dr.G.

happy days (are here again)


----------



## SINC

days ahead


----------



## ComputerIdiot

looking ahead


----------



## SINC

miles ahead


----------



## tilt

Iceberg ahead!!!


----------



## SINC

rainbow iceberg


----------



## macdoodle

rainbow bridge (the bridge our pets use when they 'cross over' )


----------



## SINC

toll bridge


----------



## Dr.G.

toll booth


----------



## SINC

booth curtains


----------



## Dr.G.

velvet curtains


----------



## SINC

velvet painting


----------



## EvanPitts

velvet revolution


----------



## SINC

national velvet


----------



## Dr.G.

National League (in baseball)


----------



## SINC

league play


----------



## Dr.G.

play ball


----------



## macdoodle

play games


----------



## SINC

games board


----------



## macdoodle

dart board


----------



## Dr.G.

board certification (for doctors in the US)


----------



## SINC

board stiff


----------



## Dr.G.

bored stiff


----------



## SINC

bored well


----------



## tilt

Well endowed


----------



## macdoodle

well done


----------



## SINC

done deed


----------



## macdoodle

property deed


----------



## SINC

private property


----------



## Dr.G.

private club


----------



## macdoodle

private thoughts


----------



## Dr.G.

deep thoughts


----------



## macdoodle

clear thoughts


----------



## Dr.G.

clear skies


----------



## tilt

Clear soup


----------



## macdoodle

Tomato Soup


----------



## Dr.G.

tomato paste


----------



## SINC

paste jar


----------



## Dr.G.

pickle jar


----------



## SINC

dill pickle


----------



## Dr.G.

dill weed


----------



## EvanPitts

dill seed


----------



## SINC

seed drill


----------



## Dr.G.

drill bit


----------



## SINC

bit player


----------



## eMacMan

drill sergeant


----------



## Dr.G.

Sergeant York ( Sergeant York - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )

( YouTube - Clip from Sergeant York (1941) )


----------



## SINC

Whoops, we somehow skipped my last post:



SINC said:


> bit player


Carry on:

bit player


----------



## EvanPitts

MP3 player


----------



## macdoodle

player piano


----------



## EvanPitts

piano player


----------



## Dr.G.

piano man


----------



## SINC

man alive


----------



## macdoodle

five Alive (fruit drink)


----------



## SINC

take five


----------



## macdoodle

five senses


----------



## SINC

gimme five


----------



## Dr.G.

Gimme Shelter


----------



## SINC

shelter animals


----------



## macdoodle

rain shelter


----------



## SINC

pour rain


----------



## macdoodle

Rain Shower


----------



## SINC

shower head


----------



## macdoodle

Baby Shower


----------



## SINC

baby steps


----------



## Gerbill

basement steps


----------



## SINC

sub basement


----------



## ComputerIdiot

basement door


----------



## SINC

door stop


----------



## eMacMan

stop purr


----------



## tilt

Stop staring


----------



## Dr.G.

stop sign


----------



## SINC

sign language


----------



## Dr.G.

foreign language


----------



## SINC

language lesson


----------



## KC4

language barrier


----------



## SINC

water barrier


----------



## Dr.G.

water wheel


----------



## EvanPitts

catharine wheel


----------



## SINC

wheel cover


----------



## Dr.G.

cover up


----------



## SINC

up above


----------



## The Doug

above average


----------



## SINC

average joe


----------



## screature

GI Joe


----------



## SINC

sloppy joe


----------



## screature

Joe Friday (from Dragnet)


----------



## SINC

fish friday


----------



## screature

Go Fish


----------



## SINC

fish fillet


----------



## EvanPitts

fish net


----------



## SINC

net minder


----------



## Dr.G.

gill net


----------



## SINC

net total


----------



## KC4

Net worth


----------



## SINC

worth while


----------



## Dr.G.

short while


----------



## EvanPitts

short line


----------



## SINC

line shelf


----------



## Dr.G.

ocean shelf


----------



## KC4

top shelf


----------



## Dr.G.

top cat


----------



## SINC

table top


----------



## KC4

top gun


----------



## macdoodle

tip top


----------



## EvanPitts

hot tip


----------



## macdoodle

hot meals


----------



## screature

hot tamale


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot Wheels


----------



## macdoodle

big wheels


----------



## Dr.G.

big top


----------



## EvanPitts

big bertha


----------



## macdoodle

big house


----------



## screature

something big


----------



## SINC

find something


----------



## EvanPitts

something borrowed


----------



## macdoodle

something blue


----------



## SINC

blue knight


----------



## EvanPitts

blue skies


----------



## SINC

powder blue


----------



## macdoodle

bath powder


----------



## Dr.G.

gun powder


----------



## SINC

machine gun


----------



## bundy

GI Jane


----------



## SINC

bundy said:


> GI Jane


You might want to refresh your browser, you're way behind. 

Carry on:

Machine gun


----------



## Dr.G.

pop gun


----------



## EvanPitts

bren gun


----------



## Dr.G.

stun gun


----------



## SINC

gun rack


----------



## EvanPitts

coat rack


----------



## tilt

Top coat


----------



## macdoodle

Top Hat


----------



## Dr.G.

top dog


----------



## macdoodle

hot dog


----------



## Dr.G.

cute dog


----------



## ComputerIdiot

dog days (of summer)


----------



## macdoodle

ComputerIdiot said:


> dog days (of summer)


Hmmm.. what summer

anyhow, autumn days


----------



## Dr.G.

lazy days


----------



## macdoodle

short days


----------



## Dr.G.

short legs (as in "My doxies have short legs.")


----------



## Chas3

short pegs


----------



## macdoodle

peg leg


----------



## Dr.G.

round peg


----------



## macdoodle

round table


----------



## Dr.G.

table manners


----------



## macdoodle

social manners


----------



## Dr.G.

social studies (my favorite subject in school)


----------



## macdoodle

graduate studies


----------



## SINC

the graduate (yeah, yeah, I know it's a movie)


----------



## Dr.G.

the end


----------



## SINC

end run


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> end run


Sorry Sinc the end means it's time to run the credits. other wise it's

no end


----------



## Dr.G.

no way


----------



## SINC

way out


----------



## macdoodle

out done


----------



## SINC

done deal


----------



## Dr.G.

deal breaker


----------



## SINC

new deal


----------



## Dr.G.

fair deal


----------



## SINC

county fair


----------



## Dr.G.

fair trade


----------



## SINC

trade fair


----------



## Dr.G.

free trade


----------



## SINC

trade places


----------



## Dr.G.

trade deal


----------



## SINC

trade deadline


----------



## Dr.G.

news deadline


----------



## EvanPitts

assignment deadline


----------



## Dr.G.

assignment Moscow


----------



## ComputerIdiot

assignment module


----------



## SINC

module container


----------



## EvanPitts

lunar module


----------



## SINC

lunar light


----------



## EvanPitts

light switch


----------



## Dr.G.

solar light


----------



## EvanPitts

solar cells


----------



## SINC

storm cells


----------



## Dr.G.

storm chaser


----------



## SINC

beer chaser


----------



## EvanPitts

skirt chaser


----------



## Dr.G.

tornado chaser


----------



## SINC

skirt around


----------



## EvanPitts

around town


----------



## SINC

town pump


----------



## EvanPitts

diffusion pump


----------



## Dr.G.

tornado alley (see posts 3366 and 3367)


----------



## SINC

Ah, I see!

alley cat


----------



## Dr.G.

cat paws


----------



## SINC

hep cat


----------



## Dr.G.

top cat


----------



## eMacMan

cat sup


----------



## SINC

black cat


----------



## Dr.G.

black ball


----------



## SINC

basic black


----------



## ComputerIdiot

basic programming


----------



## SINC

programming error


----------



## Chas3

Bad Programming


----------



## SINC

my bad


----------



## Dr.G.

my way


----------



## SINC

way bill


----------



## ComputerIdiot

way over


----------



## SINC

over charge


----------



## ComputerIdiot

over due


----------



## SINC

due diligence


----------



## Dr.G.

due date


----------



## EvanPitts

carbon date


----------



## Dr.G.

fixed date (as in Nov. 11th, Remembrance Day)


----------



## SINC

date cookie


----------



## EvanPitts

cookie monster


----------



## SINC

monster mash


----------



## EvanPitts

monster trucks


----------



## KC4

MAC Trucks


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
Actually, it is Mack Trucks...

transport trucks


----------



## Dr.G.

Transport Minister


----------



## SINC

rail transport


----------



## Dr.G.

interprovincial transport


----------



## SINC

interprovincial tax


----------



## Dr.G.

income tax


----------



## SINC

tax time


----------



## Dr.G.

time table


----------



## SINC

table tennis


----------



## Dr.G.

lawn tennis


----------



## EvanPitts

lawn bowling


----------



## SINC

bowling pin


----------



## macdoodle

bowling green


----------



## SINC

green acres (Eddie Albert RIP)


----------



## EvanPitts

green thinking


----------



## SINC

deep thinking


----------



## macdoodle

thinking big


----------



## SINC

big dog


----------



## Dr.G.

cute dog


----------



## macdoodle

happy dog


----------



## SINC

slap happy


----------



## Dr.G.

happy days (are here again) ........


----------



## macdoodle

Lazy days (of summer)


----------



## Chas3

Lazy Dog


----------



## macdoodle

dog tired


----------



## Dr.G.

dog bone


----------



## EvanPitts

dinosaur bone


----------



## Dr.G.

dinosaur fossil


----------



## SINC

fossil record


----------



## macdoodle

dinosaur dig


----------



## macdoodle

Whoops! just missed the time....

record keeping


----------



## EvanPitts

score keeping


----------



## Dr.G.

score card


----------



## macdoodle

birthday card


----------



## Dr.G.

birthday boy


----------



## macdoodle

happy birthday!


----------



## Dr.G.

birthday party


----------



## macdoodle

halloween party


----------



## Dr.G.

halloween costume


----------



## SINC

rental costume


----------



## macdoodle

bunny costume


----------



## SINC

bunny hop


----------



## Dr.G.

bunny rabbit


----------



## SINC

rabbit joint


----------



## macdoodle

ham joint


----------



## Dr.G.

ham bone


----------



## eMacMan

bone head


----------



## Dr.G.

head waiter


----------



## SINC

dumb waiter


----------



## Dr.G.

clumsy waiter


----------



## SINC

clumsy approach


----------



## Dr.G.

approach landing


----------



## SINC

landing hard


----------



## Dr.G.

Gibsons Landing


----------



## SINC

soft landing


----------



## Dr.G.

soft spot


----------



## SINC

spot remover


----------



## ComputerIdiot

stain remover


----------



## SINC

coffee stain


----------



## Dr.G.

coffee cup


----------



## ComputerIdiot

coffee grounds


----------



## Dr.G.

Polo Grounds (where the old New York Giants baseball team played during the days when I was little)


----------



## SINC

polo shirt


----------



## screature

water polo


----------



## macdoodle

water sports


----------



## SINC

sports watch


----------



## screature

*Watch Out!!!*


----------



## KC4

out cast


----------



## Dr.G.

lock out


----------



## SINC

combination lock


----------



## macdoodle

door lock


----------



## SINC

slide door


----------



## macdoodle

playground slide


----------



## KC4

slide rule


----------



## Dr.G.

mob rule


----------



## macdoodle

general rule


----------



## SINC

attorney general


----------



## screature

General Electric


----------



## SINC

electric knife


----------



## macdoodle

sharp knife


----------



## eMacMan

knife thower


----------



## Dr.G.

flame thrower


----------



## macdoodle

flame retardant


----------



## SINC

calgary flame


----------



## Dr.G.

Atlanta Flame


----------



## SINC

flame out


----------



## macdoodle

gone out


----------



## screature

all gone


----------



## SINC

gone crazy


----------



## Dr.G.

Crazy Legs (aka Elroy Hirsch)


----------



## SINC

journey legs


----------



## Dr.G.

long journey


----------



## SINC

long way


----------



## Dr.G.

wrong way


----------



## macdoodle

right way


----------



## The Doug

Right Whale


----------



## macdoodle

Orca Whale


----------



## SINC

whale watch


----------



## tilt

watch me


----------



## SINC

me jane


----------



## macdoodle

jane doe


----------



## SINC

doe whitetail


----------



## screature

whitetail buck


----------



## SINC

buck knife


----------



## screature

buck fifty


----------



## macdoodle

bread knife


----------



## screature

^^^ OOpppss, beat you by a few seconds macdoodle.


----------



## macdoodle

ah well, that is how it goes.... 

fifty dollars


----------



## SINC

count dollars


----------



## macdoodle

count dracula


----------



## SINC

head count


----------



## macdoodle

head off


----------



## Dr.G.

off limits


----------



## SINC

catch limits


----------



## Dr.G.

catch me (if you can .......................)


----------



## screature

me Tarzan


----------



## Dr.G.

help me


----------



## macdoodle

help desk


----------



## Dr.G.

office desk


----------



## screature

doctor's office


----------



## Dr.G.

doctor's bill


----------



## SINC

bill collector


----------



## Dr.G.

overdue bill


----------



## SINC

way bill


----------



## Dr.G.

way down (as in "way down yonder")


----------



## SINC

double down


----------



## screature

down under (as in Aussie)


----------



## Dr.G.

weigh down


----------



## SINC

down stream


----------



## Dr.G.

stream trout


----------



## SINC

trout flies


----------



## macdoodle

house flies


----------



## SINC

big house - (slang for prison)


----------



## macdoodle

house bound


----------



## tilt

House trained


----------



## SINC

trained seal


----------



## Dr.G.

Presidential Seal


----------



## macdoodle

wax seal


----------



## Dr.G.

wax paper


----------



## macdoodle

term paper


----------



## SINC

paper moon


----------



## Dr.G.

moon rocks


----------



## SINC

harvest moon


----------



## Dr.G.

moon beams


----------



## SINC

support beams


----------



## Dr.G.

child support


----------



## SINC

support network


----------



## Dr.G.

local network


----------



## SINC

union local


----------



## Dr.G.

union solidarity


----------



## SINC

union army


----------



## Dr.G.

Confederate Army


----------



## SINC

army brat


----------



## Dr.G.

brat pack


----------



## SINC

pack heat


----------



## Dr.G.

solar heat


----------



## SINC

heat shrink


----------



## Dr.G.

heat shield


----------



## SINC

tribal shield


----------



## Dr.G.

tribal warfare


----------



## SINC

nuclear warfare


----------



## Dr.G.

nuclear disarmament


----------



## SINC

disarmament treaty


----------



## eMacMan

treaty violations


----------



## SINC

peace treaty


----------



## Dr.G.

treaty rights


----------



## macdoodle

human rights


----------



## ComputerIdiot

human beings


----------



## Dr.G.

human cloning


----------



## SINC

cloning man


----------



## Dr.G.

cloning sheep


----------



## SINC

sheep pasture


----------



## Dr.G.

sheep manure


----------



## SINC

manure spreader


----------



## Dr.G.

seed spreader


----------



## macdoodle

seed packets


----------



## SINC

seed grain


----------



## macdoodle

grain bin


----------



## Dr.G.

grain alcohol


----------



## macdoodle

drinks alcohol


----------



## SINC

alcohol base


----------



## tilt

base station

Edited to ask: Is there any way to check if an entry here is a duplicate of one made earlier?


----------



## SINC

station platform


----------



## macdoodle

Radio Station


----------



## SINC

ham radio


----------



## macdoodle

radio programs


----------



## SINC

radio signal


----------



## Dr.G.

Marconi Signal (as in Marconi Signal Generator)


----------



## SINC

signal flags


----------



## Dr.G.

Six Flags (they are ALL over the US)


----------



## SINC

deep six


----------



## Dr.G.

Big Six (as in the Big Six Canadian Banks)


----------



## macdoodle

big idea


----------



## SINC

idea man


----------



## Dr.G.

Minute Man (one of the Minute Men at Lexington and Concord, MA)


----------



## SINC

minute timer


----------



## Dr.G.

egg timer


----------



## SINC

good egg


----------



## Dr.G.

good puppy


----------



## SINC

lap puppy (for MacDoc)


----------



## macdoodle

trained puppy


----------



## SINC

well trained


----------



## ComputerIdiot

trained lion


----------



## macdoodle

trained seal


----------



## Dr.G.

presidential seal


----------



## macdoodle

masonic seal


----------



## Dr.G.

Masonic temple


----------



## SINC

temple bell


----------



## ComputerIdiot

bell ringer


----------



## Dr.G.

dead ringer


----------



## SINC

dead easy


----------



## Dr.G.

easy exam


----------



## SINC

easy walk


----------



## macdoodle

long walk


----------



## SINC

so long


----------



## macdoodle

so-so


----------



## Dr.G.

so far


----------



## SINC

far beyond


----------



## Dr.G.

far cry


----------



## SINC

cry wolf


----------



## EvanPitts

[deleted - beaten to the posting twice]


----------



## Dr.G.

over easy


----------



## EvanPitts

over take


----------



## SINC

pack horse


----------



## Dr.G.

horse sense


----------



## macdoodle

common sense


----------



## Dr.G.

Common Cause


----------



## SINC

town common


----------



## macdoodle

town hall


----------



## Dr.G.

Monty Hall


----------



## macdoodle

city hall


----------



## SINC

emerald city


----------



## Dr.G.

open city


----------



## SINC

open book


----------



## Dr.G.

open court


----------



## SINC

court session


----------



## Dr.G.

tennis court


----------



## SINC

tennis racket


----------



## ComputerIdiot

tennis ball


----------



## SINC

tennis elbow


----------



## EvanPitts

table tennis


----------



## SINC

Whoops, beat you by a fraction Evan.


----------



## EvanPitts

Fixed! There's a lot of lag here, stuff is taking minutes to post, sometimes I am three or four messages behind by the time it posts. I think it is the new server at this end - faster and slower at the same time.


----------



## SINC

poker table


----------



## EvanPitts

table rock


----------



## macdoodle

rock music


----------



## SINC

music video


----------



## EvanPitts

video recorder


----------



## SINC

nature video


----------



## macdoodle

nature show


----------



## SINC

show finish


----------



## macdoodle

show boat


----------



## SINC

boat dock


----------



## Dr.G.

river boat (as in the Mississippi River Boat that Mark Twain would captain)


----------



## SINC

river current


----------



## macdoodle

river valley


----------



## Dr.G.

Red River


----------



## SINC

crimson red


----------



## tilt

Crimson Tide


----------



## Dr.G.

Harvard Crimson


----------



## Sonal

Harvard square.


----------



## SINC

square one


----------



## Dr.G.

One nation (under God, indivisble, with liberty and justice for all.)


----------



## SINC

nation divided


----------



## Dr.G.

stand divided


----------



## SINC

television stand


----------



## Dr.G.

television broadcast


----------



## SINC

broadcast fertilizer


----------



## ComputerIdiot

emergency broadcast


----------



## macdoodle

emergency vehicle


----------



## SINC

emergency siren


----------



## KC4

siren song


----------



## macdoodle

siren rock (in Copenhagen i believe)


----------



## SINC

rock hard


----------



## eMacMan

rock miner


----------



## macdoodle

coal miner


----------



## Dr.G.

coal bucket


----------



## EvanPitts

water bucket


----------



## Dr.G.

water wheel


----------



## EvanPitts

steering wheel


----------



## Dr.G.

spinning wheel


----------



## SINC

wheel house


----------



## EvanPitts

tree house


----------



## SINC

house broken


----------



## EvanPitts

big house


----------



## macdoodle

big plans


----------



## SINC

plans party


----------



## EvanPitts

political party


----------



## macdoodle

party on


----------



## EvanPitts

on track


----------



## screature

train track


----------



## macdoodle

on board


----------



## SINC

board feet


----------



## screature

^^^OOooppps I just beat you out again macdoodle.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> board feet


Macdoodle was late. The last post valid post is:

train track


----------



## SINC

track record

Thanks screature.


----------



## screature

record player


----------



## SINC

player piano


----------



## screature

piano bench


----------



## SINC

bench player


----------



## Dr.G.

beach volleyball


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> beach volleyball


Just how did you get "beach volleyball" out of bench player??


----------



## SINC

sandy beach


----------



## screature

sandy duncan (actress from the 70s)


----------



## SINC

sandy streets (winter in Edmonton )


----------



## Dr.G.

snowy streets (winter in St.John's)


----------



## SINC

pavement streets


----------



## Chas3

Pavement Maintenance


----------



## Dr.G.

pavement potholes


----------



## SINC

maintain pavement


----------



## macdoodle

asphalt pavement


----------



## screature

asphalt shingles


----------



## macdoodle

body shingles


----------



## Dr.G.

Body Works


----------



## macdoodle

Literary Works


----------



## EvanPitts

iron works


----------



## SINC

cast iron


----------



## Dr.G.

cast off


----------



## EvanPitts

grey iron


----------



## SINC

plaster cast (Evan was late.)


----------



## Dr.G.

plaster wall


----------



## SINC

wall clock


----------



## Dr.G.

clock tower


----------



## screature

grandfather clock


----------



## SINC

clock tower


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> clock tower


I already did clock tower. 

How about hydro tower?


----------



## SINC

Whoops, didn't see that:

grandfather clause


----------



## macdoodle

conditional clause


----------



## Dr.G.

conditional release


----------



## SINC

release valve


----------



## macdoodle

time release


----------



## SINC

snack time


----------



## Dr.G.

school snack


----------



## SINC

school bell


----------



## Dr.G.

Liberty Bell


----------



## SINC

bell housing


----------



## Dr.G.

housing projects


----------



## EvanPitts

electronics projects


----------



## ComputerIdiot

delayed projects


----------



## Dr.G.

delayed flights


----------



## macdoodle

overseas flights


----------



## SINC

flights logs


----------



## macdoodle

fire logs


----------



## SINC

forest fire


----------



## macdoodle

fire pit


----------



## SINC

pit barbeque


----------



## macdoodle

barbeque grill


----------



## Dr.G.

charcoal grill


----------



## macdoodle

charcoal pencil


----------



## eMacMan

charcoal filter


----------



## SINC

filter cone


----------



## eMacMan

cone zone


----------



## SINC

speed zone


----------



## EvanPitts

twilight zone


----------



## SINC

twilight time


----------



## macdoodle

father time


----------



## SINC

step father


----------



## macdoodle

step ladder


----------



## Dr.G.

step forward


----------



## macdoodle

forward march


----------



## screature

March Break


----------



## macdoodle

spring break (forward thinking!)


----------



## SINC

hair spring


----------



## macdoodle

hair trigger


----------



## SINC

trigger fish


----------



## KC4

trigger finger


----------



## Dr.G.

finger food


----------



## screature

Chinese food


----------



## Dr.G.

Chinese dragon


----------



## SINC

dragon lady


----------



## screature

Lady MacBeth


----------



## Dr.G.

foxy lady


----------



## macdoodle

(dragon lady LOL! the secretary at our school here is affectionately called that)

lady bug


----------



## Dr.G.

Lady Bird


----------



## screature

Bird Lady (Kids in the Hall character)


----------



## SINC

bird man


----------



## macdoodle

bird feathers


----------



## Dr.G.

Horse Feathers


----------



## macdoodle

quarter horse


----------



## SINC

quarter portion


----------



## screature

portion control


----------



## Carter

birth control


----------



## macdoodle

control freak


----------



## screature

Freak Brothers (a counter culture comic)


----------



## SINC

freak show


----------



## screature

Gong Show


----------



## EvanPitts

late show


----------



## macdoodle

Circus Show


----------



## SINC

circus clown


----------



## macdoodle

clown nose


----------



## Dr.G.

nose drops


----------



## macdoodle

gum drops


----------



## EvanPitts

gum rubber


----------



## Dr.G.

rubber boots


----------



## macdoodle

leather boots


----------



## SINC

boots butt


----------



## Dr.G.

snow boots


----------



## screature

cowboy boots


----------



## Dr.G.

Coyboy Bob (a silent screen hero from way back when)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coyboy Bob (a silent screen hero from way back when)


Coyboy? :lmao:

bob cat


----------



## macdoodle

wild cat


----------



## screature

hog wild


----------



## macdoodle

wild kingdom


----------



## SINC

kingdom come


----------



## macdoodle

come here


----------



## EvanPitts

right here


----------



## macdoodle

right way


----------



## SINC

way home


----------



## screature

home care


----------



## SINC

care giver


----------



## macdoodle

care provider


----------



## SINC

car care


----------



## Dr.G.

car dealer


----------



## macdoodle

casino dealer


----------



## EvanPitts

drug dealer


----------



## Dr.G.

drug prescription


----------



## SINC

just84 said:


> Hot Coffee


Hi just84 and welcome to ehMac!

Glad to see you participate in our silly little game, but you do need to go back to post number one to read the rules. Ah, what the heck, I'll repeat them here for you. 

The game is simple. *Use two words that include one of the two words in the preceeding post.*

Want to give it another shot now?


----------



## SINC

street drug


----------



## Dr.G.

street crime


----------



## SINC

crime spree


----------



## macdoodle

shopping spree


----------



## Dr.G.

shopping mall


----------



## macdoodle

mall crawlers


----------



## Dr.G.

night crawlers


----------



## EvanPitts

night terrors


----------



## Dr.G.

holy terrors


----------



## macdoodle

holy wars...


----------



## SINC

wars fought

(Has anyone noticed how much more difficult it is to come up with two word combinations when people unnecessarily make words plural? ie: "holy war" leaves tons of options like war zone, war wagon, war paint, war monger, etc., but the minute you use the plural "holy wars" the game becomes so much more difficult and limits the choices to, well, wars fought, wars won, etc.?) Or is it just me that finds the plural form wreaks havoc on my creativity?


----------



## macdoodle

yes it does, but sometimes that is what challenges the mind, to bring it back to singular once again, no?

Star Wars


----------



## SINC

stars points


----------



## ComputerIdiot

all points


----------



## SINC

catch all


----------



## Dr.G.

Catch 22 (are numbers allowed?) 
If not, catch me


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Catch 22 (are numbers allowed?)
> If not, catch me


Words are allowed, so Twenty Two is OK, but no room for "catch". 

watch me


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch Out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

out west


----------



## Dr.G.

Go West


----------



## SINC

adam west


----------



## EvanPitts

kanye west


----------



## SINC

west wind


----------



## Dr.G.

West Wing


----------



## EvanPitts

golden wing


----------



## Dr.G.

Golden Compass


----------



## SINC

compass direction


----------



## Dr.G.

missing direction


----------



## SINC

something missing


----------



## Dr.G.

missing person


----------



## ComputerIdiot

missing link


----------



## Dr.G.

sausage link


----------



## macdoodle

chain link


----------



## Dr.G.

chain gang


----------



## macdoodle

motorcycle gang


----------



## SINC

gang up


----------



## macdoodle

button up!


----------



## Dr.G.

button down


----------



## SINC

emergency button


----------



## macdoodle

coat button


----------



## SINC

trench coat


----------



## Dr.G.

rain coat


----------



## macdoodle

wool coat


----------



## screature

steel wool


----------



## macdoodle

wool scarf


----------



## Dr.G.

sheep wool


----------



## screature

wool socks


----------



## SINC

wool cardigan


----------



## KC4

cardigan sweaters


----------



## eMacMan

hockey sweaters


----------



## SINC

street hockey


----------



## macdoodle

street sign


----------



## KC4

warning sign


----------



## SINC

sign language


----------



## macdoodle

railway sign


----------



## SINC

miniature railway


----------



## macdoodle

railway tie


----------



## SINC

tie clasp


----------



## macdoodle

string tie (the kind cowboys use)


----------



## EvanPitts

string theory


----------



## SINC

shoe string


----------



## macdoodle

shoe leather


----------



## Dr.G.

cow leather


----------



## screature

dairy cow


----------



## Dr.G.

cow hide


----------



## screature

hide away


----------



## macdoodle

gone away


----------



## SINC

sent away


----------



## Dr.G.

sent home


----------



## macdoodle

coming home


----------



## Dr.G.

home plate


----------



## SINC

plate meal


----------



## Dr.G.

piece meal


----------



## SINC

puzzle piece


----------



## Dr.G.

puzzle mania


----------



## macdoodle

crossword puzzle


----------



## Dr.G.

crossword maze


----------



## eMacMan

maize maze


----------



## EvanPitts

corn maze


----------



## Dr.G.

corn bread


----------



## EvanPitts

potato bread


----------



## Dr.G.

potato head


----------



## macdoodle

lettuce head


----------



## ComputerIdiot

human head


----------



## macdoodle

human foibles


----------



## Sonal

human nature


----------



## macdoodle

mother nature


----------



## SINC

nature calls


----------



## macdoodle

bird calls


----------



## ComputerIdiot

bird cage


----------



## macdoodle

bird man


----------



## SINC

man power


----------



## macdoodle

hydro power


----------



## Rps

power play


----------



## SINC

super power


----------



## Dr.G.

Super Bowl


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious

No? 

Okay ... sugar bowl


----------



## SINC

bowl over


----------



## eMacMan

boil over


----------



## macdoodle

over done


----------



## SINC

done well


----------



## Dr.G.

deep well


----------



## EvanPitts

artesian well


----------



## SINC

well off


----------



## macdoodle

well done


----------



## SINC

over done


----------



## macdoodle

over eat


----------



## SINC

eat space


----------



## EvanPitts

read over


----------



## Dr.G.

over easy


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> over easy


Actually Evan's post above was too late.

The proper two words are now:

eat space

Carry on.


----------



## Dr.G.

space race


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> eat space


Sorry SINC but what the heck is "eat space"?


----------



## screature

arms race


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Sorry SINC but what the heck is "eat space"?


Well, for a computer guy, I am surprised. Ever hear of a virus, worm or program that will "eat space" on your hard drive? Or paperwork that will eat space on your desk?


----------



## macdoodle

foot race


----------



## KC4

race horse


----------



## SINC

human race


----------



## macdoodle

human ideals


----------



## SINC

sub human


----------



## Dr.G.

sub basement


----------



## macdoodle

painted basement


----------



## Dr.G.

bargain basement


----------



## SINC

super bargain


----------



## macdoodle

super store


----------



## Dr.G.

super powers


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Well, for a computer guy, I am surprised. Ever hear of a virus, worm or program that will "eat space" on your hard drive? Or paperwork that will eat space on your desk?


Ooohh OK, wasn't thinking computer related. Yes that makes sense, a little sslllooowww this morning.


----------



## macdoodle

hidden powers


----------



## screature

Austin Powers


----------



## macdoodle

mini austin


----------



## screature

Austin Mini


----------



## macdoodle

Figured it was wrong.... 

mini model


----------



## Dr.G.

Mini Me


----------



## SINC

me too


----------



## screature

Me Tarzan


----------



## SINC

bite me


----------



## Dr.G.

dog bite


----------



## SINC

bad dog


----------



## macdoodle

dog collar


----------



## Dr.G.

show dog


----------



## screature

lost dog


----------



## Dr.G.

lost time


----------



## SINC

lost memory


----------



## Dr.G.

Lost Horizon


----------



## The Doug

event horizon


----------



## screature

artificial horizon


----------



## macdoodle

artificial leg


----------



## SINC

leg up


----------



## Dr.G.

tune up


----------



## screature

show tune


----------



## Dr.G.

show time


----------



## macdoodle

time out


----------



## screature

out dated


----------



## SINC

dated copy


----------



## shooting_rubber

photo copy


----------



## SINC

enlarged photo


----------



## macdoodle

photo lab


----------



## The Doug

lab results


----------



## chef-ryan

lottery results


----------



## shooting_rubber

test results


----------



## Dr.G.

test scores


----------



## SINC

Severe test

sent from my iPod Touch


----------



## shooting_rubber

severe burns


----------



## SINC

burns birch


----------



## Dr.G.

birch tree


----------



## SINC

shoe tree


----------



## macdoodle

maple tree


----------



## SINC

maple sugar


----------



## Dr.G.

sugar daddy


----------



## SINC

daddy warbucks


----------



## Dr.G.

daddy dearest


----------



## SINC

dearest friend


----------



## Dr.G.

faux friend


----------



## macdoodle

best friend


----------



## Dr.G.

best man


----------



## ComputerIdiot

best buddies


----------



## SINC

buddies again


----------



## Dr.G.

Never Again


----------



## macdoodle

never mind


----------



## Dr.G.

lost mind


----------



## The Doug

get lost


----------



## shooting_rubber

lost computer


----------



## macdoodle

computer expert


----------



## shooting_rubber

personal computer


----------



## SINC

computer geek


----------



## KC4

Geek power!


----------



## The Doug

power supply


----------



## Dr.G.

power play


----------



## SINC

super power


----------



## screature

nuclear power


----------



## SINC

power line


----------



## macdoodle

power play


----------



## screature

play dough


----------



## macdoodle

pastry dough


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> power play


Already used three posts earlier.


----------



## SINC

dough head


----------



## macdoodle

Sorry, Sinc, .... must have been the hiccups.... 
toe head (old fashioned phrase for a very blond, usually male child, ( at least that is how I always heard it used)


----------



## screature

head waters


----------



## SINC

waters plant


----------



## screature

shade plant


----------



## SINC

orange shade


----------



## screature

shade tree


----------



## macdoodle

tree branch


----------



## eMacMan

broken branch


----------



## screature

branch outlet


----------



## eMacMan

stream outlet

Always thought it was spelled tow head


----------



## macdoodle

wall outlet


----------



## SINC

electrical outlet


----------



## shooting_rubber

electrical cord


----------



## SINC

rip cord


----------



## shooting_rubber

bungee cord


----------



## macdoodle

bungee jump


----------



## SINC

jump suit


----------



## macdoodle

wet suit


----------



## SINC

law suit


----------



## macdoodle

law abiding


----------



## Dr.G.

pseudo law


----------



## macdoodle

common law


----------



## shooting_rubber

common folk


----------



## macdoodle

Folk Music


----------



## shooting_rubber

music concert


----------



## Dr.G.

classical music


----------



## macdoodle

band music


----------



## SINC

rubber band


----------



## eMacMan

speckled band


----------



## SINC

speckled hen


----------



## Dr.G.

hen eggs


----------



## macdoodle

scrambled eggs


----------



## Dr.G.

strangled eggs (this is what my son called scrambled eggs when he was two)


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> strangled eggs (this is what my son called scrambled eggs when he was two)


 :lmao: they go well with pithketti ... (my son had a lisp)


poached eggs


----------



## SINC

eggs benedict


----------



## Dr.G.

Benedict Arnold (a US traitor)


----------



## SINC

arnold ziffel


----------



## shooting_rubber

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## SINC

eddy arnold


----------



## Dr.G.

Eddy Group (a Manufacturer/Distributor in Bathurst, NB)


----------



## SINC

river eddy


----------



## Dr.G.

Mississippi River


----------



## macdoodle

Mississippi Mud


----------



## SINC

mud pack


----------



## The Doug

pack rat


----------



## SINC

rat fink


----------



## macdoodle

rat poison


----------



## SINC

poison ivy


----------



## macdoodle

poison oak


----------



## shooting_rubber

oak tree


----------



## macdoodle

oak desk


----------



## SINC

Desk job

sent from my iPod Touch


----------



## shooting_rubber

Horrible job


----------



## SINC

Job one


----------



## macdoodle

one chance


----------



## SINC

chance meeting


----------



## shooting_rubber

business meeting


----------



## SINC

funny business


----------



## macdoodle

group meeting


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> group meeting


Whoops, too late:

funny business


----------



## shooting_rubber

Funny People (movie with Adam Sandler)


----------



## SINC

people mover


----------



## macdoodle

LOL! funny bone


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> LOL! funny bone


Whoops, too late:

people mover


----------



## macdoodle

these moments in time are brutal...XX)

people person


----------



## SINC

uppity person


----------



## shooting_rubber

accepting person


----------



## SINC

not accepting


----------



## shooting_rubber

not smart


----------



## macdoodle

smart mouth


----------



## SINC

motor mouth


----------



## shooting_rubber

motor city


----------



## SINC

city manager


----------



## macdoodle

department manager


----------



## SINC

mortgage department


----------



## ComputerIdiot

department store


----------



## SINC

store provisions


----------



## eMacMan

store nuts


----------



## SINC

shell nuts


----------



## eMacMan

nuts oh


----------



## SINC

oh darn


----------



## Dr.G.

oh yes


----------



## SINC

yes dear


----------



## eMacMan

deer dear


----------



## SINC

no deer


----------



## Dr.G.

Dear Hunter ( a great movie )


----------



## SINC

hunter green


----------



## Dr.G.

Green Mountains


----------



## SINC

golf green


----------



## Dr.G.

golf pro


----------



## tilt

Golf links


----------



## ComputerIdiot

cuff links


----------



## Dr.G.

sausage links


----------



## SINC

hot sausage


----------



## Dr.G.

hot date


----------



## SINC

date squares


----------



## Dr.G.

Hollywood Squares


----------



## SINC

hollywood sign


----------



## macdoodle

hollywood boulevard


----------



## SINC

hollywood movie


----------



## macdoodle

movie theatre


----------



## SINC

theatre ticket


----------



## shooting_rubber

game ticket


----------



## macdoodle

bus ticket


----------



## SINC

team bus


----------



## macdoodle

team spirit


----------



## SINC

farm team


----------



## macdoodle

horse team


----------



## SINC

dark horse


----------



## The Doug

dark matter


----------



## SINC

reading matter


----------



## Dr.G.

reading levels


----------



## SINC

bubble levels


----------



## The Doug

soap bubble


----------



## macdoodle

ivory soap


----------



## SINC

Ivory coast


----------



## macdoodle

ivory keys


----------



## screature

piano keys


----------



## macdoodle

piano music


----------



## SINC

music channel


----------



## Dr.G.

Music Man


----------



## macdoodle

Symphony Music


----------



## screature

Much Music


----------



## macdoodle

music score


----------



## SINC

score goal


----------



## macdoodle

career goal


----------



## SINC

long career


----------



## KC4

career path


----------



## macdoodle

wooded path


----------



## SINC

path finder


----------



## macdoodle

Is my clock wrong Sinc, or did you forget to move back??

metal finder


----------



## SINC

If you refer to the clock in a Mac, you do not have to turn it back. It does this automatically for you. Mine is correct. If yours is wrong click once on the clock figures in the upper right of the screen, then open prefs and reset it.

metal alloy


----------



## Dr.G.

heavy metal


----------



## macdoodle

Just went to the international clock for Edmonton, it says it is now 11:16, which my clock on mac says, but it posted 12:01

that is why I asked... 

Copper metal


----------



## SINC

Go to User CP on left side of bar at top. Scroll down to "Edit Options" and click it. Scroll down to "Date and Time Options", then set the time zone for ehMac to GMT -7 Mountain and auto detect DST and voila, your problem is solved!


----------



## SINC

copper penny


----------



## Dr.G.

copper plate


----------



## SINC

Nickel plate


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nickel plate


nickel cigar

http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?_r=1&res=9803E4DD1539EF3ABC4D52DFB0668389639EDE
XX)


----------



## macdoodle

I will leave it as it is, I am assuming it, (the forum) is re- setting all to a different time zone, sorry, I didn't notice it before and thought I was having a senior moment ....  Thanks for the help...

penny arcade


----------



## Dr.G.

penny ante


----------



## macdoodle

I was too slow DrG so we are back to your nickel cigar ...

nickel metal


----------



## SINC

arcade alley



macdoodle said:


> I will leave it as it is, I am assuming it, (the forum) is re- setting all to a different time zone, sorry, I didn't notice it before and thought I was having a senior moment ....  Thanks for the help...
> 
> penny arcade


Nope, YOU have to set the time in the User CP. the forum will never correct it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gasoline Alley (an old comic strip)


----------



## SINC

alley cat


----------



## Dr.G.

Cat Ballou


----------



## SINC

siamese cat


----------



## Dr.G.

cat walk


----------



## SINC

walk tall


----------



## macdoodle

long walk


----------



## SINC

so long


----------



## Dr.G.

so far


----------



## SINC

far off


----------



## Dr.G.

far away


----------



## SINC

too far


----------



## macdoodle

far out


----------



## Dr.G.

You're out!!!!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

cop out


----------



## SINC

out side


----------



## shooting_rubber

side ways


----------



## macdoodle

side ribs


----------



## Dr.G.

short ribs


----------



## tilt

Short eats


----------



## Dr.G.

short essay


----------



## SINC

essay contest


----------



## Dr.G.

beauty contest


----------



## shooting_rubber

inner beauty


----------



## KC4

inner ear


----------



## eMacMan

ear eye


----------



## SINC

eye lash


----------



## shooting_rubber

eye ball


----------



## SINC

evil eye


----------



## shooting_rubber

evil person


----------



## SINC

resident evil


----------



## Dr.G.

resident scholar


----------



## SINC

building resident


----------



## The Doug

building engineer


----------



## Dr.G.

civil engineer


----------



## SINC

engineer change


----------



## macdoodle

train engineer


----------



## SINC

gravy train


----------



## Dr.G.

train station


----------



## SINC

station master


----------



## screature

chess master


----------



## SINC

master chef


----------



## The Doug

sous chef


----------



## SINC

sous river


----------



## macdoodle

river bend


----------



## screature

bend over


----------



## macdoodle

over done


----------



## SINC

work over


----------



## macdoodle

hard work


----------



## SINC

hard boiled


----------



## Dr.G.

boiled eggs


----------



## SINC

crack eggs


----------



## Dr.G.

crack pipe


----------



## macdoodle

Meerisham Pipe


----------



## Dr.G.

iron pipe


----------



## KC4

iron sides
(I used to ride a horse I nicknamed this)


----------



## Dr.G.

iron horse


----------



## SINC

horse buns


----------



## KC4

horse hair


----------



## SINC

hat hair


----------



## The Doug

top hat


----------



## Dr.G.

top cat


----------



## RC51Pilot

cat nip


----------



## Dr.G.

cat hair


----------



## shooting_rubber

dog hair


----------



## Dr.G.

dog show


----------



## tilt

Show me

_Edited to add:_ BTW Macdoodle, it's "Meerschaum pipe"


----------



## Dr.G.

What me? (as in "What, me worry?")


----------



## SINC

me three


----------



## Dr.G.

three dimensional


----------



## SINC

three score


----------



## Dr.G.

four score (and seven years ago .....)


----------



## macdoodle

sorry for the spelling error, I thought it looked wrong when I copied it..... 
however, I learned something 

Golf Score


----------



## SINC

mini golf


----------



## macdoodle

golf club


----------



## SINC

club fit


----------



## macdoodle

perfect fit


----------



## Dr.G.

perfect game


----------



## macdoodle

game board


----------



## screature

board game


----------



## SINC

board meeting


----------



## Dr.G.

directors meeting


----------



## eMacMan

miss directors


----------



## Dr.G.

Miss America


----------



## screature

Miss Saigon


----------



## Dr.G.

Miss Universe


----------



## SINC

miss guided


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> miss guided


Not sure if that's a real word, Sinc. Still, "miss guided" = guided reading


----------



## SINC

OK,

miss target


----------



## Dr.G.

target reading


----------



## SINC

sales target


----------



## Dr.G.

sales projection


----------



## RC51Pilot

projection room


----------



## Dr.G.

panic room


----------



## SINC

room size


----------



## Dr.G.

super size


----------



## screature

size up


----------



## Dr.G.

up along ( a Newfoundland term meaning someone from the Canadian mainland )


----------



## SINC

come along


----------



## Dr.G.

come here


----------



## macdoodle

over here


----------



## Chas3

over there


----------



## macdoodle

stay there


----------



## KC4

stay here


----------



## Chas3

near hear


----------



## macdoodle

hear me?


----------



## Dr.G.

hear ye (hear ye)


----------



## SINC

can't hear


----------



## Dr.G.

can't attend


----------



## SINC

attend late


----------



## Dr.G.

late fee


----------



## SINC

entry fee


----------



## macdoodle

late entry


----------



## tilt

No entry


----------



## SINC

hell no


----------



## shooting_rubber

no way


----------



## SINC

way out


----------



## shooting_rubber

one way


----------



## SINC

chosen one


----------



## macdoodle

one moment


----------



## Dr.G.

frozen moment


----------



## SINC

flash frozen


----------



## macdoodle

frozen yoghourt


----------



## SINC

didja mean "yogurt"? 

frozen solid


----------



## Dr.G.

frozen pond


----------



## SINC

pond scum


----------



## Dr.G.

soap scum


----------



## SINC

hand soap


----------



## Dr.G.

helping hand


----------



## SINC

hand shake


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> didja mean "yogurt"?
> 
> frozen solid


Yep! I did, have no idea where that came from 

(probably a frozen mouf) :lmao:


Head shake!


----------



## eMacMan

bacon shake

(Yoghurt is spelled all sorts of ways AFAIK all are correct)


----------



## Dr.G.

bacon strips


----------



## SINC

strips naked


----------



## Dr.G.

Naked City


----------



## SINC

city bylaw


----------



## eMacMan

bylaw nazitptptptp


----------



## macdoodle

city bylaw


----------



## shooting_rubber

city lights


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> city bylaw


Used two posts earlier:



SINC said:


> city bylaw


street lights


----------



## Sonal

Christmas lights.


----------



## SINC

navigation lights


----------



## Dr.G.

navigation instruments


----------



## macdoodle

medical instruments


----------



## SINC

annual medical


----------



## Dr.G.

annual vacation


----------



## SINC

vacation schedule


----------



## Dr.G.

vacation destination


----------



## SINC

business destination


----------



## shooting_rubber

travel destination


----------



## The Doug

time travel


----------



## SINC

travel insurance


----------



## screature

travel abroad


----------



## Dr.G.

travel claim


----------



## SINC

train travel


----------



## screature

steam train


----------



## Dr.G.

steam locomotive


----------



## SINC

steam bath


----------



## Dr.G.

bath house


----------



## SINC

house boat


----------



## Dr.G.

house arrest


----------



## screature

fun house


----------



## macdoodle

antique house


----------



## Dr.G.

antique auction


----------



## macdoodle

Horse Auction


----------



## screature

auction block


----------



## Dr.G.

chopping block


----------



## SINC

football block


----------



## screature

block head


----------



## Dr.G.

head space


----------



## screature

head butt


----------



## Dr.G.

head waiter


----------



## SINC

head down


----------



## screature

down under


----------



## macdoodle

under rated


----------



## Dr.G.

under achiever


----------



## macdoodle

over achiever


----------



## SINC

over fill


----------



## Dr.G.

over kill


----------



## SINC

kill shot


----------



## macdoodle

rifle shot


----------



## SINC

air rifle


----------



## Dr.G.

Air Mac (Apple's new airline)


----------



## macdoodle

Air Balloon


----------



## Dr.G.

Balloon Boy


----------



## shooting_rubber

smart boy


----------



## macdoodle

smart card


----------



## Dr.G.

card game


----------



## screature

credit card


----------



## Dr.G.

credit search


----------



## screature

search light


----------



## shooting_rubber

search engine


----------



## SINC

engine oil


----------



## Dr.G.

oil rig


----------



## SINC

jury rig


----------



## eMacMan

rig election 
(thanks to the shrub that came to mind way tooooo easily)


----------



## SINC

election results


----------



## Dr.G.

election day


----------



## SINC

day timer


----------



## Dr.G.

day tripper


----------



## SINC

Jack Tripper (Three's Company TV Show)


----------



## Dr.G.

Jack Frost


----------



## SINC

frost shield


----------



## Dr.G.

bronze shield


----------



## eMacMan

aged bronze


----------



## SINC

well aged


----------



## macdoodle

artesian well


----------



## SINC

well endowed


----------



## macdoodle

Get Well


----------



## Dr.G.

get bent


----------



## SINC

bent nail


----------



## macdoodle

nail gun


----------



## SINC

gun shy


----------



## macdoodle

head shy


----------



## SINC

bone head


----------



## macdoodle

dinosaur bone


----------



## Dr.G.

broken bone


----------



## macdoodle

broken thread


----------



## Dr.G.

broken promise


----------



## SINC

promise made


----------



## Dr.G.

promise kept


----------



## SINC

kept woman


----------



## screature

Wonder Woman


----------



## macdoodle

Wonder Bread tptptptp


----------



## KC4

Bread Loaf


----------



## macdoodle

bread sticks


----------



## SINC

corn bread


----------



## Dr.G.

corn pone


----------



## macdoodle

corn chowder


----------



## SINC

clam chowder


----------



## Dr.G.

clam bake


----------



## screature

bake off


----------



## SINC

bake sale


----------



## macdoodle

Christmas Sale


----------



## SINC

sale terms


----------



## screature

legal terms


----------



## eMacMan

ill legal


----------



## The Doug

ill wind


----------



## Dr.G.

wind power


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> ill legal


That's kinda pushin' it I would say...


----------



## screature

power play


----------



## SINC

man power


----------



## screature

power grid


----------



## SINC

grid lock


----------



## Dr.G.

lock down


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> ill legal


What is the difference between unlawful and illegal ??? (a sick bird)



door lock


----------



## Dr.G.

door handle


----------



## macdoodle

car handle


----------



## shooting_rubber

car door


----------



## Dr.G.

door stop


----------



## KC4

stop it


----------



## Dr.G.

it came (from beneath the sea)


----------



## KC4

it went


----------



## Dr.G.

it did?


----------



## The Doug

did good


----------



## KC4

good thing!


----------



## macdoodle

good job!


----------



## Dr.G.

The Thing


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The Thing


Sorry Dr. G., but that one is out of sync. Last post before you was:



macdoodle said:


> good job!




So, now we move to:

not good


----------



## macdoodle

not seen


----------



## SINC

fear not


----------



## Dr.G.

not whole ( rather than knot hole  )


----------



## SINC

whole wheat


----------



## Dr.G.

wheat stalk


----------



## SINC

stalk prey


----------



## Dr.G.

corn stalk


----------



## SINC

corn cob


----------



## Dr.G.

corn meal


----------



## SINC

meal menu


----------



## Dr.G.

menu item


----------



## screature

sale item


----------



## SINC

item sold


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> item sold


Really!?


----------



## screature

house sold


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Really!?


Nope, not yet!

safe house


----------



## Dr.G.

house arrest


----------



## screature

citizen's arrest


----------



## Dr.G.

citizen's coalition


----------



## eMacMan

idiot's coalition (Praise the Shrub)


----------



## SINC

coalition government


----------



## eMacMan

government fail


----------



## SINC

fail test


----------



## Dr.G.

Fail Safe


----------



## screature

safe room


----------



## Dr.G.

safe haven


----------



## SINC

called safe (baseball you know )


----------



## Dr.G.

called out


----------



## SINC

Knocked out


----------



## screature

knocked up


----------



## Dr.G.

up front


----------



## SINC

weather front


----------



## Dr.G.

weather network


----------



## SINC

network anchor


----------



## Dr.G.

cast anchor


----------



## KC4

boat anchor


----------



## Dr.G.

boat launch


----------



## screature

rocket launch


----------



## macdoodle

rocket science


----------



## Dr.G.

social science


----------



## screature

social scene


----------



## Dr.G.

deleted scene


----------



## macdoodle

fall scene


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall Classic (the World Series)


----------



## SINC

fall down


----------



## eMacMan

down stairs


----------



## SINC

back stairs


----------



## Gilles

stair t(h)read


----------



## Dr.G.

tire tread


----------



## screature

radial tire


----------



## SINC

balance tire


----------



## eMacMan

re tire


----------



## Dr.G.

balance beam (not sure if re tire is to be considered one word or two)


----------



## SINC

Nope, "re" is out. Not a word.

support beam


----------



## Dr.G.

support frame


----------



## SINC

frame building


----------



## Dr.G.

building materials


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Nope, "re" is out. Not a word.
> 
> support beam


Spell check disagrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Spell check disagrees.



In academic papers, "re" is utilized to mean "In reference to; in the case of; concerning".


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Spell check disagrees.


Sorry Sir, it appears you were correct. Re is in fact a word as shown below in Dictionary.com.

I learned something again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. What would "re tire" mean?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True. What would "re tire" mean?


re post (ie: post above)

Well, it would mean to me: "regarding the tire balanced for example as in the post before it"


----------



## SINC

Back to the game:

building trust


----------



## Dr.G.

trust busters


----------



## SINC

income trust


----------



## Dr.G.

income tax


----------



## SINC

tax expert


----------



## Dr.G.

tax avoidance


----------



## The Doug

avoidance maneuver


----------



## screature

war manoeuvrer


----------



## tilt

War games


----------



## screature

Peloponnesian War


----------



## SINC

war crimes


----------



## eMacMan

bush war


----------



## screature

bush pilot


----------



## Sonal

rose bush.


----------



## SINC

tokyo rose


----------



## Dr.G.

rose bud


----------



## SINC

bud opens


----------



## Tent

door opens


----------



## shooting_rubber

door closes


----------



## tilt

Door crasher


----------



## KC4

party crasher


----------



## sharonmac09

crasher squirrel


----------



## SINC

squirrel away


----------



## eMacMan

squirrel lee


----------



## SINC

lee side


----------



## Dr.G.

side swipe


----------



## SINC

swipe strip


----------



## Dr.G.

strip search


----------



## SINC

search light


----------



## Dr.G.

light source


----------



## SINC

source file


----------



## Dr.G.

on file


----------



## KC4

on target


----------



## SINC

target centre


----------



## Dr.G.

center stage


----------



## SINC

stage coach


----------



## Dr.G.

stage left


----------



## SINC

left handed


----------



## Dr.G.

even handed


----------



## SINC

even near


----------



## Dr.G.

near me


----------



## SINC

me Tonto


----------



## Dr.G.

me Tarzan


----------



## screature

spank me  :lmao:


----------



## SINC

spank child


----------



## KC4

little child


----------



## eMacMan

rebel child


----------



## SINC

rebel rouser


----------



## screature

rebel yell


----------



## SINC

yell echos


----------



## screature

echoes canyon


----------



## The Doug

box canyon


----------



## screature

shoe box


----------



## Dr.G.

tight shoe


----------



## KC4

tight fit


----------



## screature

sleep tight


----------



## KC4

paradoxical sleep


----------



## screature

sleep apnoea


----------



## Dr.G.

sleep loss


----------



## macdoodle

hair loss


----------



## eMacMan

hair less


----------



## Sonal

hair shirt


----------



## KC4

hair raising


----------



## macdoodle

raising cain


----------



## Sonal

raising kids


----------



## Dr.G.

kids television


----------



## The Doug

television studio


----------



## Dr.G.

television show


----------



## macdoodle

television broadcast


----------



## KC4

broadcast journalism


----------



## ComputerIdiot

citizen journalism


----------



## SINC

refrigerator journalism


----------



## Dr.G.

Refrigerator Perry (of Chicago Bears fame)


----------



## SINC

electric refrigerator


----------



## KC4

Refrigerator raid


----------



## SINC

panty raid


----------



## The Doug

panty line


----------



## SINC

line shot


----------



## Dr.G.

slap shot


----------



## KC4

slap chop


----------



## SINC

chop nuts


----------



## Dr.G.

salted nuts


----------



## screature

Brazil nuts


----------



## SINC

lug nuts


----------



## Dr.G.

pistacio nuts (my favorite)


----------



## SINC

go nuts


----------



## screature

pistachio gelato


----------



## SINC

Beatcha by a minute 



SINC said:


> go nuts


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Beatcha by a minute


Ahh nuts!


----------



## SINC

Ahh yes


----------



## Dr.G.

yes sir


----------



## SINC

yes man


----------



## Dr.G.

The Man


----------



## macdoodle

man made


----------



## Dr.G.

Union Made 

YouTube - 1976 ILGWU "Look for the Union Label" PSA commercial

YouTube - Look for the Union Label 1981 classic ad


----------



## macdoodle

Union Label


----------



## Dr.G.

Union Maid 

YouTube - Arlo Guthrie & Sarah Lee Guthrie UNION MAID


----------



## macdoodle

Molly Maid


----------



## Dr.G.

Molly McGuire


----------



## macdoodle

Black Molly (tropical fish)


----------



## eMacMan

Molly Malone


----------



## screature

Bugsy Malone


----------



## The Doug

Bugsy Siegel


----------



## SINC

Bugsy movie


----------



## Dr.G.

homemade movie


----------



## screature

movie icon


----------



## Dr.G.

religious icon


----------



## SINC

program icon


----------



## Dr.G.

program change


----------



## SINC

pocket change


----------



## The Doug

hip pocket


----------



## Dr.G.

hip hop


----------



## The Doug

sock hop


----------



## SINC

hop scotch


----------



## Dr.G.

Scotch tape


----------



## SINC

tape measure


----------



## eMacMan

drastic measure


----------



## macdoodle

drastic step


----------



## SINC

step stone


----------



## Dr.G.

stone cold


----------



## eMacMan

stone wall


----------



## Dr.G.

Wall Street


----------



## SINC

street people


----------



## macdoodle

Cobbled Street


----------



## Dr.G.

Sesame Street


----------



## SINC

easy street


----------



## Dr.G.

easy money


----------



## SINC

money matters


----------



## macdoodle

business matters


----------



## SINC

funny business


----------



## macdoodle

joint business


----------



## Dr.G.

business venture


----------



## SINC

risky venture


----------



## Dr.G.

joint venture


----------



## macdoodle

Hip Joint (for the young it's a great place, for the rest of us it's possibly a replacement) :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

rolled joint


----------



## macdoodle

rolled oats


----------



## Dr.G.

horse oats


----------



## SINC

standing oats


----------



## macdoodle

standing water


----------



## SINC

well water


----------



## macdoodle

fresh water


----------



## SINC

April fresh


----------



## Dr.G.

April showers


----------



## SINC

showers drains


----------



## screature

drains south


----------



## Dr.G.

South Bronx


----------



## The Doug

Bronx cheer


----------



## SINC

cheer leaders


----------



## Dr.G.

world leaders


----------



## SINC

water world


----------



## Dr.G.

water slide


----------



## ComputerIdiot

playground slide


----------



## SINC

slide rule


----------



## The Doug

rule out


----------



## SINC

rule kingdom


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild Kingdom (great show when I was a kid)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wild Kingdom (great show when I was a kid)


Yep, Marlin Perkins was a hoot!

wild thing


----------



## The Doug

Miss Thing


----------



## SINC

some thing


----------



## macdoodle

some good


----------



## Dr.G.

good dog


----------



## macdoodle

dog biscuit


----------



## Dr.G.

dog treats


----------



## macdoodle

Christmas Treats


----------



## Dr.G.

Christmas puppy


----------



## SINC

puppy love


----------



## Dr.G.

Love Story


----------



## SINC

Story book


----------



## screature

pocket book


----------



## macdoodle

address book


----------



## SINC

book report


----------



## The Doug

report card


----------



## Dr.G.

card shark


----------



## macdoodle

birthday card


----------



## Dr.G.

birthday boy


----------



## macdoodle

little boy


----------



## Dr.G.

little puppy


----------



## SINC

damn little


----------



## Dr.G.

Damn Yankees ( a real Broadway play and a movie)

YouTube - Damn Yankees! - Trailer (1958)


----------



## SINC

damn funny


----------



## Dr.G.

funny bone


----------



## SINC

collar bone


----------



## Dr.G.

leg bone


----------



## eMacMan

bone head


----------



## Dr.G.

head waiter


----------



## SINC

dumb waiter


----------



## macdoodle

dumb bell


----------



## shooting_rubber

bell rings


----------



## macdoodle

wedding rings


----------



## Dr.G.

wedding vows


----------



## macdoodle

solemn vows


----------



## SINC

vows revenge


----------



## Dr.G.

instant revenge


----------



## SINC

instant coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

coffee maker


----------



## macdoodle

cabinet maker


----------



## Dr.G.

cabinet member


----------



## SINC

shadow cabinet


----------



## macdoodle

china cabinet


----------



## SINC

good china


----------



## macdoodle

bone china


----------



## eMacMan

bone less


----------



## SINC

less space


----------



## eMacMan

deep space


----------



## SINC

digs deep


----------



## macdoodle

Deep Oceans


----------



## Dr.G.

Deep Throat


----------



## macdoodle

throat warbling (Africa)


----------



## SINC

warbling birds


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow Birds


----------



## SINC

heavy snow


----------



## Dr.G.

snow shovel


----------



## SINC

shovel grain


----------



## screature

sand grain


----------



## macdoodle

sand castle


----------



## Dr.G.

Windsor Castle


----------



## SINC

castle moat


----------



## Dr.G.

Castle Gardens (in New York City)


----------



## macdoodle

Schoenbrun Castle (Austria, Stunning I might add)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Schoenbrun Castle (Austria, Stunning I might add)


I have been there as well, macdoodle.

castle bridge


----------



## SINC

bridge game


----------



## Dr.G.

children's game


----------



## screature

football game


----------



## SINC

touch football


----------



## sharonmac09

Australian football


----------



## Dr.G.

Australian Outback


----------



## SINC

outback trail


----------



## The Doug

trail mix


----------



## KC4

sound mix


----------



## eMacMan

mix in


----------



## The Doug

in house


----------



## Dr.G.

house sitter


----------



## SINC

animal house


----------



## Dr.G.

animal shelter


----------



## The Doug

Gimme Shelter


----------



## Dr.G.

bus shelter


----------



## SINC

bus stop


----------



## macdoodle

stop sign


----------



## Dr.G.

stop war


----------



## macdoodle

water stop


----------



## SINC

spring water


----------



## eMacMan

water board

(thanx to the Cheney Bush thugs for that one)


----------



## Dr.G.

surf board


----------



## screature

notice board


----------



## macdoodle

executive board


----------



## SINC

club executive


----------



## screature

country club


----------



## Dr.G.

golf club


----------



## screature

Culture Club (Boy George's band) XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Culture Club (Boy George's band) XX)


Culture Fair (as in culture free and culture fair standardized tests)


----------



## macdoodle

country fair (as in preserves, and apple pie,) :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Fair Trade


----------



## screature

fair game


----------



## Dr.G.

children's game


----------



## screature

game day


----------



## macdoodle

day pass


----------



## screature

bus pass


----------



## macdoodle

bus driver


----------



## screature

screw driver


----------



## macdoodle

pile driver


----------



## screature

wood pile


----------



## SINC

stack wood


----------



## screature

smoke stack


----------



## Dr.G.

smoke rings


----------



## SINC

rings bell


----------



## tilt

Bell housing


----------



## screature

bell tower


----------



## Dr.G.

Ma Bell


----------



## screature

screw Bell (my own personal "tell it to any one who will listen" anti-Bell campaign beejacon)


----------



## SINC

brass bell


----------



## ComputerIdiot

brass ring


----------



## SINC

polish brass


----------



## tilt

Boot polish


----------



## The Doug

boot rom


----------



## SINC

boot butt


----------



## Dr.G.

kick butt


----------



## SINC

kick ass


----------



## RC51Pilot

ass clown


----------



## SINC

clown shoes


----------



## macdoodle

saddle shoes


----------



## Dr.G.

English saddle


----------



## macdoodle

Western Saddle


----------



## SINC

saddle sore


----------



## The Doug

sore loser


----------



## SINC

born loser


----------



## Dr.G.

Born Free


----------



## SINC

first born


----------



## Dr.G.

newly born


----------



## macdoodle

newly wed


----------



## Dr.G.

newly minted (as in new coins)


----------



## SINC

minted tea


----------



## Dr.G.

tea bags


----------



## SINC

bags potatoes


----------



## macdoodle

shopping bags


----------



## Dr.G.

shopping spree


----------



## screature

Christmas shopping


----------



## Dr.G.

Christmas gift


----------



## macdoodle

Christmas Lights


----------



## Dr.G.

Hanukkah Lights


----------



## SINC

lights match


----------



## Dr.G.

tennis match


----------



## SINC

tennis elbow


----------



## macdoodle

Elbow River


----------



## Dr.G.

Mississippi River


----------



## SINC

river bend


----------



## Dr.G.

river bank


----------



## macdoodle

river boat


----------



## SINC

boat anchor


----------



## Dr.G.

anchor person (on TV news)


----------



## SINC

person paged


----------



## macdoodle

telephone person


----------



## eMacMan

telephone hell (tried to talk to Telus lately?)


----------



## SINC

hell driver


----------



## macdoodle

hell hole (where you are when trying to talk to Telus)


----------



## Dr.G.

Jackson Hole (Mountain Resort)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Jackson's Hole


If you are referring to the Wyoming town, it is Jackson Hole. 

drilled hole


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If you are referring to the Wyoming town, it is Jackson Hole.
> 
> drilled hole


That's what I wrote. Quickly made the corrections.

drilled tunnels


----------



## SINC

mountain tunnels


----------



## Dr.G.

mountain pass


----------



## screature

mountain view


----------



## SINC

view master


----------



## Dr.G.

master mechanic


----------



## screature

zen master


----------



## SINC

master craftsman


----------



## screature

master blaster (our old friend before the "C" was added)


----------



## Dr.G.

master degree


----------



## SINC

difficulty degree


----------



## screature

difficulty level


----------



## The Doug

level head


----------



## Dr.G.

head board


----------



## SINC

board decision


----------



## Dr.G.

split decision


----------



## SINC

split hairs


----------



## KC4

hair's width


----------



## SINC

Whoops, you must use the same word. No apostrophes unless the original word has one.


----------



## SINC

split wood


----------



## screature

split decision


----------



## Dr.G.

camel ride


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> camel ride


whoops, you caught my post before I realized it wasn't the most up-to-date...

In Play:

split decision


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> split decision


Whoops, that one was just used by Dr. G.



Dr.G. said:


> split decision


Then:



Dr.G. said:


> camel ride


Not sure where you got these two words?? EDIT: Ah, I get it now.

Sorry guys, let's start again at: 

split wood


----------



## screature

split decision


----------



## screature

screature said:


> split decision


Whoops on me... 

split atoms


----------



## SINC

atoms hockey


----------



## Dr.G.

hockey night


----------



## SINC

My, we are having our problems today. :lmao:


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> split peas


:lmao: :lmao:

This getting too funny...

role dough


----------



## SINC

night vision


----------



## screature

Ok has the ehMac server been drinking...


----------



## Dr.G.

vision quest


----------



## SINC

The server keeps stalling on me, thus the issues.


----------



## screature

night vision


----------



## SINC

Poor vision


----------



## Dr.G.

poor man


----------



## screature

cave man


----------



## SINC

man down


----------



## screature

down pillow


----------



## SINC

pillow talk


----------



## screature

polite talk


----------



## macdoodle

talk loud


----------



## screature

small talk


----------



## macdoodle

small stature


----------



## Dr.G.

small minds


----------



## tilt

Inquiring minds


----------



## Dr.G.

closed minds


----------



## SINC

minds children


----------



## Dr.G.

children games


----------



## SINC

playing games


----------



## tilt

Children playing


----------



## SINC

playing crib


----------



## macdoodle

baby crib


----------



## SINC

hey baby


----------



## macdoodle

baby chair


----------



## tilt

Hey hey!

And that's my last post for this week. I go to bed now to wake up at 4 a.m. for my flight and will post next weekend when I get back.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

chair cushion


----------



## Dr.G.

cushion support


----------



## SINC

support hose


----------



## Dr.G.

garden hose


----------



## SINC

rose garden


----------



## screature

rose hips


----------



## KC4

rose bowl


----------



## SINC

bowl over


----------



## screature

salad bowl


----------



## SINC

fruit salad


----------



## macdoodle

fruit punch


----------



## screature

sucker punch


----------



## macdoodle

round sucker


----------



## Dr.G.

round hole


----------



## SINC

fox hole


----------



## ComputerIdiot

fox tail


----------



## Dr.G.

ox tail


----------



## SINC

tail gunner


----------



## Dr.G.

tail back (as in US Football)


----------



## SINC

back stab


----------



## screature

back track


----------



## eMacMan

half track


----------



## screature

half cocked


----------



## macdoodle

half pint


----------



## Dr.G.

half mast


----------



## macdoodle

half dollar


----------



## screature

dollar store


----------



## Dr.G.

department store


----------



## macdoodle

justice department


----------



## Dr.G.

justice denied (as in "justice delayed is justice denied")


----------



## macdoodle

denied entry


----------



## screature

application denied (as in loan or mortgage application)


----------



## The G3 Man

screature said:


> application denied (as in loan or mortgage application)


Application Failed To load (windows)


----------



## Dr.G.

failed test


----------



## macdoodle

eye test


----------



## Dr.G.

eye exam


----------



## macdoodle

history exam


----------



## The Doug

history lesson


----------



## Dr.G.

Life lesson


----------



## screature

long life


----------



## macdoodle

long night


----------



## SINC

night train


----------



## The G3 Man

Night rain


----------



## macdoodle

Rain Forest


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain Gauge


----------



## KC4

Rain Man


----------



## Dr.G.

The Man


----------



## SINC

man overboard


----------



## Dr.G.

Moon Man


----------



## SINC

harvest moon


----------



## KC4

Moon beam


----------



## The Doug

waning moon


----------



## SINC

Moon river:


----------



## Dr.G.

moon landing


----------



## SINC

landing zone


----------



## Dr.G.

The Zone


----------



## SINC

zone alarm


----------



## Dr.G.

alarm bells


----------



## SINC

bells ringing


----------



## eMacMan

ringing ears


----------



## SINC

elf ears


----------



## eMacMan

yoda ears


----------



## RC51Pilot

master Yoda


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Yoda speak


----------



## macdoodle

speak out


----------



## SINC

out source


----------



## macdoodle

main source


----------



## SINC

sewer main


----------



## macdoodle

main drain


----------



## SINC

drain spout


----------



## ComputerIdiot

spout off


----------



## eMacMan

water spout


----------



## ComputerIdiot

water wheel


----------



## SINC

wheel house


----------



## Dr.G.

house warming


----------



## The Doug

warming tray


----------



## SINC

boot tray


----------



## Dr.G.

boot camp


----------



## KC4

camp stove


----------



## Dr.G.

stove element


----------



## SINC

wood stove


----------



## ComputerIdiot

wood fire


----------



## macdoodle

fire pit


----------



## SINC

pit barbeque


----------



## macdoodle

chicken barbeque


----------



## screature

spicy chicken


----------



## macdoodle

chicken legs


----------



## The Doug

last legs


----------



## macdoodle

last call


----------



## SINC

call girl


----------



## macdoodle

quick call


----------



## screature

quick set


----------



## Dr.G.

set point


----------



## screature

match point


----------



## SINC

point out


----------



## macdoodle

moot point


----------



## Dr.G.

moot court


----------



## shooting_rubber

basketball court


----------



## Dr.G.

basketball pump


----------



## screature

pump iron


----------



## macdoodle

iron tablets


----------



## SINC

molten iron


----------



## macdoodle

molten gold


----------



## SINC

gold ring


----------



## The Doug

bathtub ring


----------



## KC4

ring finger


----------



## Dr.G.

boxing ring


----------



## macdoodle

finger ring


----------



## Dr.G.

finger foods


----------



## macdoodle

healthy foods


----------



## Dr.G.

healthy body


----------



## The Doug

body language


----------



## ComputerIdiot

second language


----------



## SINC

second chance


----------



## ComputerIdiot

second string


----------



## macdoodle

cotton string


----------



## SINC

pick cotton


----------



## Dr.G.

Pink Floyd


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> pick cotton





Dr.G. said:


> Pink Floyd


Not quite sure how you got "pink" out of "pick" Dr. G.

Wanna try again?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not quite sure how you got "pink" out of "pick" Dr. G.
> 
> Wanna try again?


Oops............. 

How about Quick Pick???


----------



## SINC

quick study


----------



## The Doug

clinical study


----------



## SINC

study period


----------



## Dr.G.

misplaced period


----------



## SINC

third period


----------



## Dr.G.

third base


----------



## SINC

base plate


----------



## eMacMan

plate let


----------



## KC4

plate tectonics


----------



## SINC

plate dinner


----------



## KC4

steel plate


----------



## SINC

stainless steel


----------



## screature

molten steel


----------



## SINC

molten lead


----------



## Dr.G.

lead shield


----------



## screature

lead lined


----------



## Dr.G.

lead dog (as in the first dog of a dog sled team)


----------



## SINC

dog days


----------



## screature

lost dog


----------



## SINC

get lost


----------



## Dr.G.

Get Smart


----------



## SINC

smart phone


----------



## macdoodle

phone call


----------



## SINC

call centre


----------



## macdoodle

gravity centre


----------



## SINC

zero gravity


----------



## macdoodle

zero degrees


----------



## The Doug

arc degrees


----------



## SINC

rainbow arc


----------



## Dr.G.

Rainbow Room (in Radio City)


----------



## screature

Rainbow Foods (health food outlet)


----------



## SINC

organic foods


----------



## Dr.G.

organic vegetables


----------



## SINC

vegetables peeled


----------



## macdoodle

peeled grape


----------



## Dr.G.

grape jam


----------



## SINC

jam session


----------



## screature

studio session


----------



## SINC

photo studio


----------



## screature

design studio


----------



## SINC

fashion design


----------



## Dr.G.

fashion studio


----------



## KC4

fashion disaster


----------



## SINC

disaster relief


----------



## Dr.G.

relief lines


----------



## SINC

lines pocket


----------



## screature

pocket watch


----------



## SINC

watch stem


----------



## screature

Black Watch


----------



## SINC

black bird


----------



## screature

bird flu


----------



## Dr.G.

bird bath


----------



## SINC

bath towel


----------



## Dr.G.

bath house


----------



## SINC

house sit


----------



## Dr.G.

sit down


----------



## SINC

down stroke


----------



## Dr.G.

golf stroke


----------



## SINC

scramble golf


----------



## Dr.G.

golf course


----------



## SINC

course salt


----------



## Dr.G.

salt flats 

(Coarse Salt, I believe, might be the correct spelling. Maybe not.

Recipe Database )


----------



## macdoodle

sea salt


----------



## Dr.G.

Mediterranean Sea


----------



## SINC

sea biscuit


----------



## Dr.G.

sea urchin


----------



## The Doug

street urchin


----------



## SINC

bourbon street


----------



## Dr.G.

Wall Street


----------



## SINC

brick wall


----------



## Dr.G.

Wailing Wall


----------



## SINC

wall paper


----------



## tilt

Paper chase


----------



## SINC

chase scene


----------



## Dr.G.

movie scene


----------



## screature

blockbuster movie


----------



## SINC

movie theatre


----------



## Dr.G.

movie role


----------



## SINC

role play


----------



## Dr.G.

play school


----------



## SINC

school gym


----------



## Dr.G.

school yard


----------



## SINC

yard sale


----------



## screature

yard work


----------



## Dr.G.

work permit


----------



## SINC

entry permit


----------



## Dr.G.

legal permit


----------



## SINC

legal aid


----------



## Dr.G.

Street Legal


----------



## SINC

sesame street


----------



## Dr.G.

street sense


----------



## shooting_rubber

street car


----------



## Dr.G.

car model


----------



## SINC

model airplane


----------



## tilt

Airplane mode (as in cell-phones)


----------



## Dr.G.

airplane pilot


----------



## SINC

pilot project


----------



## Dr.G.

pilot episode


----------



## SINC

episode ending


----------



## Dr.G.

unseen ending


----------



## The Doug

unseen horror


----------



## SINC

horror flick


----------



## eMacMan

brick flick


----------



## Sonal

brick house.


----------



## SINC

house broken


----------



## macdoodle

broken bowl


----------



## SINC

bowl strike


----------



## Dr.G.

on strike


----------



## macdoodle

strike out


----------



## SINC

out source


----------



## macdoodle

water source


----------



## SINC

tap water


----------



## macdoodle

water bucket


----------



## SINC

bucket list


----------



## screature

shopping list


----------



## Dr.G.

shopping spree


----------



## SINC

shopping centre


----------



## Dr.G.

Eaton Centre


----------



## screature

centre ice (for all the hockey fans )


----------



## Dr.G.

ice queen


----------



## screature

queen bee


----------



## SINC

bee hive


----------



## screature

allergy hive


----------



## macdoodle

allergy medicine


----------



## Dr.G.

cold medicine


----------



## macdoodle

bad cold


----------



## screature

bad news


----------



## macdoodle

no news (is good news)


----------



## screature

no entry


----------



## Dr.G.

blocked entry


----------



## SINC

entry fee


----------



## Dr.G.

entry permit


----------



## macdoodle

driving permit


----------



## SINC

lane driving


----------



## Dr.G.

bowling lane


----------



## macdoodle

bowling ball


----------



## Dr.G.

black ball


----------



## SINC

black level


----------



## Dr.G.

level headed


----------



## SINC

headed down


----------



## Dr.G.

get down!!!!!


----------



## SINC

down south


----------



## Dr.G.

deep south


----------



## SINC

skin deep


----------



## screature

down low


----------



## SINC

low drawer


----------



## Dr.G.

top drawer


----------



## SINC

big top


----------



## Dr.G.

big man


----------



## SINC

man overboard


----------



## Dr.G.

honest man


----------



## SINC

honest opinion


----------



## The Doug

unwanted opinion


----------



## Dr.G.

valid opinion


----------



## SINC

valid password


----------



## Dr.G.

secret password


----------



## SINC

password protected


----------



## Dr.G.

over protected


----------



## tilt

Over easy


----------



## Dr.G.

easy street


----------



## SINC

easy enough


----------



## shooting_rubber

rich enough


----------



## SINC

rich ore


----------



## Dr.G.

rich man


----------



## SINC

rich story


----------



## Dr.G.

true story


----------



## SINC

true blue


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue Devils


----------



## SINC

dust devils


----------



## Dr.G.

dust bunnies


----------



## screature

playboy bunnies


----------



## Dr.G.

Playboy Mansion


----------



## SINC

playboy philosophy


----------



## Dr.G.

existentialist philosophy


----------



## SINC

philosophy major


----------



## screature

Major Major (Major Major Major Major) Catch 22 character


----------



## SINC

major domo


----------



## KC4

Domo Arigato


----------



## Dr.G.

domo domo (Mr. Roboto)


----------



## screature

Domo Nation


----------



## KC4

Domo Dance


----------



## Dr.G.

Dance Fever


----------



## SINC

fever pitch


----------



## screature

Yellow Fever


----------



## SINC

high fever


----------



## Dr.G.

high standards


----------



## SINC

standards kept


----------



## screature

kept simple


----------



## SINC

simple instructions


----------



## Dr.G.

Simple Gifts


----------



## screature

Blood Simple (great movie)


----------



## Dr.G.

blood test


----------



## SINC

test case


----------



## The Doug

case study


----------



## KC4

Case Logic


----------



## SINC

logic board


----------



## Dr.G.

school board


----------



## SINC

boarding school


----------



## Sonal

now boarding


----------



## screature

now now


----------



## Dr.G.

not now


----------



## SINC

fear not


----------



## Dr.G.

Cape Fear


----------



## screature

fear not


----------



## Dr.G.

not enough


----------



## SINC

I used "fear not" two posts earlier. 

enough already!


----------



## Dr.G.

done already?


----------



## SINC

job done


----------



## Dr.G.

well done


----------



## SINC

feeling well


----------



## screature

nauseas feeling


----------



## KC4

feeling groovy


----------



## SINC

groovy man


----------



## Dr.G.

groovy love


----------



## macdoodle

love song


----------



## Dr.G.

Love Story


----------



## macdoodle

Love Train (song)


----------



## Dr.G.

Midnight Train (to Georgia)


----------



## screature

train hard


----------



## Dr.G.

hard work


----------



## macdoodle

work ethic


----------



## Dr.G.

work load


----------



## eMacMan

over load


----------



## Dr.G.

Over There (WWI song)


----------



## SINC

jump over


----------



## Dr.G.

Jump Street


----------



## The Doug

Street Legal


----------



## SINC

legal document


----------



## Dr.G.

forged document


----------



## SINC

forged horseshoe


----------



## Dr.G.

Horseshoe Falls (in ON)


----------



## SINC

falls down


----------



## The Doug

goose down


----------



## Dr.G.

goose liver


----------



## macdoodle

liver pate


----------



## SINC

liver spots 

(I've got some older than you!)


----------



## screature

sun spots


----------



## SINC

hot sun


----------



## screature

hot spot


----------



## SINC

spot on


----------



## Dr.G.

hot city


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> hot city


Whoops!


----------



## Dr.G.

Right on!!!!


----------



## SINC

bear right


----------



## KC4

Bear necessities (from Jungle Book)


----------



## Dr.G.

bear claws


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Bear necessities (from Jungle Book)


Look for the bare necessities
The simple bare necessities
Forget about your worries and your strife
I mean the bare necessities
Old Mother Nature's recipes
That brings the bare necessities of life




Now you have me humming the song ..................... bear or bare. :clap:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Now you have me humming the song ..................... bear or bare. :clap:


:lmao:If you choose "bare" better make sure it's not outside on your back patio. 

and to continue....


Bear Skin


----------



## Dr.G.

skin wash


----------



## SINC

wash bay


----------



## screature

brain wash


----------



## KC4

brain drain


----------



## Dr.G.

brain surgeon


----------



## SINC

Pea brain


----------



## screature

brain stem


----------



## The Doug

stem cell


----------



## Dr.G.

cell division


----------



## screature

Division Bell (final studio album of Pink Floyd)


----------



## Dr.G.

Liberty Bell


----------



## SINC

liberty valance


----------



## The Doug

valance panel


----------



## screature

window valance


----------



## KC4

window pane


----------



## SINC

frosted window


----------



## Dr.G.

Frosted Flakes


----------



## SINC

snow flakes


----------



## Dr.G.

snow fort


----------



## SINC

fort knox


----------



## Dr.G.

Fort Sumter


----------



## SINC

Build fort


----------



## eMacMan

fort rest


----------



## Dr.G.

Fort Niagara (the oldest continuously occupied military site in North America)


----------



## The Doug

Niagara Peninsula


----------



## SINC

niagara falls


----------



## Dr.G.

Churchill Falls (in Labrador, NL)


----------



## The Doug

Churchill Downs


----------



## Dr.G.

Winston Churchill


----------



## SINC

winston cigarette


----------



## screature

cigarette pack


----------



## SINC

pack animal


----------



## Dr.G.

dog pack


----------



## macdoodle

dog food


----------



## Dr.G.

dog toy


----------



## SINC

boy toy


----------



## screature

Boy George XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

George Washington


----------



## SINC

curious george


----------



## KC4

morbidly curious


----------



## macdoodle

curious cats


----------



## screature

cats meow


----------



## Dr.G.

Meow Mix ( a cat food )


----------



## macdoodle

cookie mix


----------



## Dr.G.

cookie dough


----------



## macdoodle

oatmeal cookie


----------



## screature

oatmeal stout (yumm)


----------



## Dr.G.

oatmeal cereal


----------



## macdoodle

dry cereal


----------



## Dr.G.

dry clothes


----------



## screature

clothes iron


----------



## Dr.G.

Iron Cross


----------



## screature

cross swords


----------



## Dr.G.

dueling swords


----------



## SINC

dueling banjos


----------



## macdoodle

dueling pistol


----------



## Dr.G.

pistol target


----------



## screature

target practice


----------



## SINC

target victim


----------



## Dr.G.

victim impact


----------



## macdoodle

emotional impact


----------



## SINC

bullet impact


----------



## Dr.G.

bullet train


----------



## macdoodle

bullet mark


----------



## SINC

mark time


----------



## macdoodle

time travel


----------



## SINC

travel agent


----------



## Dr.G.

agent orange


----------



## screature

secret agent


----------



## SINC

secret stash


----------



## Dr.G.

secred ingredient


----------



## macdoodle

spicy ingredient


----------



## screature

Spicy food


----------



## macdoodle

food group


----------



## Dr.G.

focus group


----------



## The Doug

focus pull


----------



## SINC

pull taffy


----------



## Dr.G.

push pull


----------



## screature

push back


----------



## Dr.G.

take back


----------



## screature

back track


----------



## SINC

track animals


----------



## Dr.G.

domesticated animals


----------



## SINC

herd animals


----------



## Dr.G.

herd mentality


----------



## screature

herd sheep


----------



## ComputerIdiot

sheep dog


----------



## macdoodle

wooly sheep


----------



## screature

shear sheep


----------



## SINC

wooly underwear


----------



## screature

^^^ beat you by a hair SINC, in play:

shear sheep


----------



## SINC

sheep dip


----------



## macdoodle

skinny dip


----------



## SINC

dip chips


----------



## eMacMan

buffalo chips


----------



## screature

buffalo wings


----------



## SINC

spread wings


----------



## screature

cheese spread


----------



## The Doug

cottage cheese


----------



## SINC

lakeside cottage


----------



## Dr.G.

lakeside dock


----------



## SINC

dock pay


----------



## Dr.G.

pay day


----------



## SINC

day use


----------



## Dr.G.

day tripper


----------



## SINC

school day


----------



## Dr.G.

school lunch


----------



## SINC

lunch bucket


----------



## Dr.G.

Bucket List


----------



## SINC

list contents


----------



## Dr.G.

table contents


----------



## Aurora

Table Manners


----------



## Dr.G.

Miss Manners


----------



## SINC

bad manners


----------



## Dr.G.

bad dog


----------



## SINC

gone bad


----------



## Dr.G.

bad hand (in poker)


----------



## SINC

hand signal


----------



## macdoodle

signal light


----------



## SINC

light source


----------



## Dr.G.

light beam


----------



## SINC

support beam


----------



## macdoodle

laser beam


----------



## Dr.G.

spring beam (which is what my son called a string bean when he was two)


----------



## SINC

watch spring


----------



## Dr.G.

night watch


----------



## SINC

dark night


----------



## Dr.G.

night terror


----------



## SINC

holy terror


----------



## Dr.G.

holy trinity


----------



## macdoodle

holy smoke (my son called the incense we burned during meditation)


----------



## SINC

holy cow


----------



## macdoodle

cow pox


----------



## SINC

brown cow


----------



## macdoodle

Jersey Cow (mmmm... cream!)


----------



## Dr.G.

New Jersey


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Jersey shore


----------



## SINC

shore bird


----------



## eMacMan

shore up


----------



## SINC

belly up


----------



## tilt

Belly flop


----------



## macdoodle

flip flop


----------



## SINC

back flip


----------



## macdoodle

coin flip


----------



## SINC

dollar coin


----------



## macdoodle

dollar store


----------



## SINC

store bought


----------



## macdoodle

store special


----------



## SINC

special treatment


----------



## The Doug

script treatment


----------



## SINC

movie script


----------



## Dr.G.

movie premier


----------



## SINC

premier member


----------



## Dr.G.

Premier Williams (of NL)


----------



## macdoodle

Williams Lake


----------



## Dr.G.

Lake Ontario


----------



## eMacMan

Mistaya Lake


----------



## macdoodle

lake Erie


----------



## Dr.G.

Lake Huron


----------



## macdoodle

Huron Tribe


----------



## SINC

tribe gathering


----------



## Dr.G.

Gathering Storm (about Winston Churchill)


----------



## SINC

storm cell


----------



## eMacMan

cell Erie


----------



## Dr.G.

dry cell


----------



## SINC

bone dry


----------



## Dr.G.

broken bone


----------



## SINC

broken dream


----------



## Dr.G.

broken promise


----------



## SINC

promise made


----------



## Dr.G.

promise kept


----------



## macdoodle

kept up


----------



## Dr.G.

stand up


----------



## SINC

fruit stand


----------



## macdoodle

fruit salad


----------



## Dr.G.

ripe fruit


----------



## macdoodle

ripe banana


----------



## Dr.G.

banana peel


----------



## macdoodle

banana bread (yum)!


----------



## Dr.G.

rye bread


----------



## macdoodle

pumpernickel bread....


----------



## SINC

Bread sticks


----------



## macdoodle

bread rolls


----------



## SINC

rolls dough


----------



## macdoodle

Crescent rolls


----------



## Dr.G.

jelly rolls


----------



## tilt

Rolls eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes objective


----------



## eMacMan

Rolls Royce


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Rolls Royce


Missed it by "that much". Agent 86.


----------



## Dr.G.

eyes right


----------



## SINC

right direction


----------



## Dr.G.

right way


----------



## SINC

way home


----------



## macdoodle

stay home


----------



## SINC

home body


----------



## The Doug

body blow


----------



## SINC

blow valve


----------



## eMacMan

by valve


----------



## SINC

stand by


----------



## macdoodle

coat stand


----------



## SINC

pea coat


----------



## macdoodle

paint coat


----------



## SINC

latex paint


----------



## tilt

Wet paint


----------



## SINC

get wet


----------



## The Doug

Get Smart


----------



## SINC

smart phone


----------



## The Doug

smart outfit


----------



## SINC

outfit expedition


----------



## The Doug

arctic expedition


----------



## SINC

arctic ice


----------



## macdoodle

ice cube


----------



## SINC

cube sum


----------



## macdoodle

lump sum


----------



## KC4

lump taking (re : Rider's Loss of Grey Cup )


----------



## SINC

taking gift (re: Riders gift to the Als today.)


----------



## macdoodle

joyful gift (Als thanking the Riders)


----------



## SINC

not joyful


----------



## eMacMan

not knot (who's there)


----------



## SINC

square knot


----------



## eMacMan

knotty knot


----------



## macdoodle

slip knot


----------



## SINC

slip up


----------



## macdoodle

nylon slip


----------



## screature

slip sliding


----------



## macdoodle

sliding down


----------



## screature

down under


----------



## eMacMan

down parka (ya know it's coming)


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> down parka (ya know it's coming)


(Crossed fingers has worked wonders for me so far!!):lmao:

down east


----------



## SINC

down town


----------



## screature

ghost town


----------



## The Doug

Space Ghost


----------



## SINC

ghost hunter


----------



## tilt

Who're you gonna call? Ghost Busters!


----------



## SINC

ghost train


----------



## macdoodle

ghost ship (Mahone Bay NS. the Teazer)


----------



## SINC

ship mate


----------



## macdoodle

life mate


----------



## SINC

life insurance


----------



## xcanuc

Life boy


----------



## macdoodle

life line


----------



## SINC

line drive


----------



## macdoodle

linear line


----------



## SINC

rail line


----------



## The Doug

third rail


----------



## SINC

one third


----------



## screature

third base :heybaby:


----------



## SINC

base jumper


----------



## screature

base ten


----------



## SINC

ten fold


----------



## eMacMan

fractured fold


----------



## screature

Ben Fold (singer song writer)


----------



## eMacMan

Ben There (Donna That)


----------



## macdoodle

LOL!!! 

Big Ben


----------



## screature

big guns


----------



## SINC

guns down


----------



## macdoodle

water guns


----------



## screature

water slide


----------



## macdoodle

water fountain


----------



## SINC

still water


----------



## xcanuc

still life


----------



## eMacMan

life less


----------



## macdoodle

life line


----------



## SINC

life saver


----------



## macdoodle

life moment


----------



## SINC

sullen moment


----------



## screature

decisive moment


----------



## SINC

being decisive


----------



## macdoodle

being human


----------



## screature

human being


----------



## SINC

not human


----------



## screature

not fair


----------



## macdoodle

fair grounds


----------



## screature

coffee grounds


----------



## macdoodle

hazelnut coffee


----------



## screature

coffee cake


----------



## SINC

cake slice


----------



## eMacMan

golf slice (with apologies to the Tiger)


----------



## screature

golf cart


----------



## xcanuc

go cart


----------



## SINC

trolley cart


----------



## screature

trolley car


----------



## SINC

car door


----------



## screature

door knob


----------



## SINC

knob hill


----------



## screature

boot hill


----------



## SINC

boot straps


----------



## furious_p

boot spurs


----------



## Neodad

bone spurs


----------



## SINC

dog bone


----------



## furious_p

dog house


----------



## xcanuc

House music


----------



## SINC

music stand


----------



## screature

Neodad said:


> bone spurs


:lmao: I had those in my ankles when I was a kid... I hadn't thought about that in years and years.... :lmao:


----------



## screature

rap music


----------



## The Doug

bad rap


----------



## tilt

Bad doggie!


----------



## The Doug

doggie bag


----------



## SINC

bag lunch


----------



## xcanuc

double bag


----------



## eMacMan

holding bag


----------



## furious_p

holding account


----------



## SINC

account balance


----------



## eMacMan

balance beam


----------



## SINC

support beam


----------



## furious_p

technical support


----------



## SINC

technical difficulty


----------



## screature

difficulty level


----------



## SINC

level plane


----------



## screature

split level


----------



## SINC

split hairs


----------



## macdoodle

split nail


----------



## eMacMan

split wood


----------



## SINC

wood shavings


----------



## screature

metal shavings


----------



## SINC

heavy metal


----------



## furious_p

metal alloy


----------



## screature

metal forge


----------



## SINC

forge temperature


----------



## furious_p

high temperature


----------



## macdoodle

temperature guage


----------



## SINC

guage results


----------



## macdoodle

score results


----------



## SINC

high score


----------



## macdoodle

high five


----------



## SINC

five minutes


----------



## macdoodle

five alive


----------



## screature

Jackson Five


----------



## SINC

famous five


----------



## screature

five score... (and seven years ago...)


----------



## macdoodle

Golf Score


----------



## screature

score card


----------



## macdoodle

Christmas Card


----------



## SINC

card party


----------



## macdoodle

Card Games


----------



## SINC

games board


----------



## tilt

Board games


----------



## macdoodle

on board


----------



## SINC

right on


----------



## macdoodle

right hand


----------



## SINC

hand off


----------



## macdoodle

off shoot


----------



## furious_p

photo shoot


----------



## screature

Ah Shoot...


----------



## macdoodle

Fashion Shoot


----------



## xcanuc

fashion victim


----------



## macdoodle

fashion model


----------



## SINC

model airplane


----------



## furious_p

airplane pilot


----------



## SINC

pilot project


----------



## macdoodle

pilot light


----------



## SINC

light years


----------



## macdoodle

years ago


----------



## SINC

long ago


----------



## furious_p

long way


----------



## SINC

way back


----------



## screature

back track


----------



## furious_p

track star


----------



## screature

star light


----------



## SINC

light sabre


----------



## xcanuc

saber tooth


----------



## SINC

tooth ache


----------



## furious_p

tooth fairy


----------



## KC4

fairy princess


----------



## SINC

princess cruise


----------



## furious_p

cruise missile


----------



## SINC

missile silo


----------



## screature

grain silo


----------



## SINC

wood grain


----------



## screature

sand grain


----------



## SINC

quick sand


----------



## macdoodle

sand castle


----------



## SINC

castle moat


----------



## macdoodle

castle wall


----------



## furious_p

lego castle


----------



## SINC

lego set


----------



## furious_p

lego brick


----------



## SINC

brick wall


----------



## furious_p

yellow brick


----------



## eMacMan

yellow sulfur (he's comin for ya Rummy Dummy and Scummy)beejacon


----------



## SINC

sulfur smell


----------



## macdoodle

aromatic smell


----------



## screature

aromatic compounds


----------



## macdoodle

medicinal compounds


----------



## screature

medicinal ingredients


----------



## SINC

recipe ingredients


----------



## screature

easy recipe


----------



## SINC

easy pace


----------



## macdoodle

pace car


----------



## SINC

set pace


----------



## screature

pace yourself


----------



## SINC

feed yourself


----------



## KC4

control yourself


----------



## screature

self control


----------



## SINC

control panel


----------



## screature

panel discussion


----------



## SINC

panel delivery (old 1949 chevy model)


----------



## macdoodle

delivery man


----------



## KC4

Special delivery


----------



## xcanuc

Special ED


----------



## SINC

lunch special


----------



## macdoodle

special services


----------



## SINC

repair services


----------



## xcanuc

creative services


----------



## SINC

services engine


----------



## xcanuc

Blown engine


----------



## macdoodle

engine repair


----------



## SINC

diesel engine


----------



## xcanuc

Vin Diesel


----------



## tilt

Diesel oil


----------



## eMacMan

snake oil (with a tip of the bottle to the warming alarmists)


----------



## xcanuc

Snake bite


----------



## SINC

bite me


----------



## macdoodle

animal bite


----------



## SINC

bite mark


----------



## KC4

frost bite


----------



## macdoodle

jack frost!!


----------



## SINC

hydraulic jack


----------



## xcanuc

hydraulic cylinder


----------



## macdoodle

paper cylinder


----------



## screature

toilet paper


----------



## SINC

outdoor toilet


----------



## macdoodle

outdoor sports


----------



## SINC

sports fans


----------



## KC4

sports pub


----------



## SINC

pub food


----------



## eMacMan

pub lush


----------



## SINC

english pub


----------



## macdoodle

english muffins


----------



## SINC

proper english


----------



## macdoodle

english slang


----------



## SINC

slang words


----------



## screature

swear words


----------



## macdoodle

loving words


----------



## SINC

no loving


----------



## screature

Oh no!


----------



## macdoodle

Oh yes!


----------



## screature

Oh my!


----------



## SINC

my goodness


----------



## xcanuc

my sharona


----------



## SINC

my regards


----------



## macdoodle

best regards


----------



## SINC

best man


----------



## macdoodle

best dress!


----------



## screature

wedding dress


----------



## SINC

shotgun wedding


----------



## screature

shotgun shells


----------



## SINC

shells out


----------



## xcanuc

your out


----------



## screature

out cold


----------



## eMacMan

Ice cold (hey we are going for -40 tonight)


----------



## SINC

cold shoulder


----------



## The Doug

pork shoulder


----------



## SINC

roast pork


----------



## screature

celebrity roast


----------



## SINC

roast toast


----------



## macdoodle

roast beef


----------



## SINC

beef gravy


----------



## screature

gravy train


----------



## SINC

train coach


----------



## screature

stage coach


----------



## SINC

stage left


----------



## macdoodle

left out


----------



## SINC

left field


----------



## screature

field research


----------



## macdoodle

research grant


----------



## screature

General Grant


----------



## macdoodle

General Motors


----------



## screature

General Electric


----------



## xcanuc

Electric chair


----------



## Macfury

chair elect


----------



## eMacMan

charred chair


----------



## SINC

elect officer


----------



## macdoodle

police officer


----------



## xcanuc

Police station


----------



## SINC

station troops


----------



## macdoodle

Army Troops


----------



## screature

Salvation Army


----------



## SINC

invading army


----------



## screature

invading species


----------



## SINC

flower species


----------



## xcanuc

Flower power


----------



## eMacMan

no power


----------



## SINC

power trip


----------



## ComputerIdiot

power up


----------



## SINC

up side


----------



## ComputerIdiot

right side


----------



## SINC

up right


----------



## macdoodle

right on


----------



## SINC

on time


----------



## macdoodle

time piece


----------



## SINC

piece meal


----------



## screature

show piece


----------



## macdoodle

show stopper


----------



## screature

traffic stopper


----------



## macdoodle

sink stopper


----------



## screature

sink faucets


----------



## macdoodle

sink hole


----------



## screature

mouse hole


----------



## SINC

mighty mouse


----------



## screature

Magic Mouse (waaaay better )


----------



## SINC

mouse droppings (way worse )


----------



## screature

mouse trap (way worse for the mouse )


----------



## eMacMan

wooden mouse (best yet)


----------



## screature

wooden performance


----------



## macdoodle

star perfomance


----------



## SINC

black star


----------



## eMacMan

Death Star (IBM or Star Wars take your pick)


----------



## SINC

certain death


----------



## xcanuc

Death tunnel


----------



## macdoodle

long tunnel


----------



## SINC

too long


----------



## Cris Rock

How long?


----------



## macdoodle

How Much?


----------



## screature

much appreciated


----------



## macdoodle

much more


----------



## screature

more please


----------



## SINC

please quit


----------



## screature

please me


----------



## The Doug

Mobile Me


----------



## macdoodle

Mobile Clinic


----------



## SINC

sports clinic


----------



## macdoodle

sports wrapup


----------



## ComputerIdiot

sports injury


----------



## macdoodle

sports broadcast


----------



## xcanuc

broadcast journalism


----------



## SINC

broadcast seed


----------



## macdoodle

flower seed


----------



## SINC

seed mill


----------



## screature

saw mill


----------



## SINC

band saw


----------



## screature

rock band


----------



## macdoodle

rock solid


----------



## screature

solid rock


----------



## macdoodle

rock band


----------



## SINC

macdoodle used the same as screature just two posts earlier:



macdoodle said:


> rock band





screature said:


> rock band



Back to solid rock people.


----------



## SINC

solid ice


----------



## screature

pack ice


----------



## macdoodle

sorry for the error... 

ice pick


----------



## eMacMan

ice pack


----------



## screature

pack animal


----------



## SINC

animal crackers


----------



## screature

nut crackers


----------



## SINC

hex nut


----------



## screature

Brazil nut


----------



## eMacMan

nut bar (too many inspirations to allow proper credit to be given)


----------



## screature

You nut!


----------



## SINC

you see


----------



## screature

Why you....!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

why not?


----------



## tilt

Absolutely not!


----------



## SINC

absolutely right


----------



## eMacMan

right handed


----------



## SINC

handed down


----------



## macdoodle

left handed


----------



## screature

left wing


----------



## macdoodle

wing tip


----------



## screature

tip over


----------



## SINC

over come


----------



## screature

come over


----------



## SINC

come down


----------



## screature

Come on!


----------



## shooting_rubber

On Deck (store close to where I live)


----------



## screature

cedar deck


----------



## SINC

deck halls


----------



## macdoodle

ships deck


----------



## SINC

card deck


----------



## xcanuc

card shark


----------



## SINC

shark fin


----------



## macdoodle

mickey fin


----------



## SINC

rye mickey


----------



## tilt

macdoodle said:


> mickey fin


That should be Mickey Finn by the way!

My contribution to the game: Canadian Rye


----------



## xcanuc

Overtaxed Canadian


----------



## SINC

Canadian citizen


----------



## screature

Montreal Canadian... GO HABS GO!!!


----------



## SINC

Canadian custom


----------



## macdoodle

custom made


----------



## SINC

made man


----------



## eMacMan

man maid


----------



## screature

French maid


----------



## macdoodle

French Bread .... (mmmmm, )


----------



## tilt

Bread crumbs


----------



## SINC

fresh bread


----------



## screature

rye bread


----------



## SINC

bread pudding


----------



## macdoodle

Raisin bread


----------



## SINC

dried raisin


----------



## eMacMan

raisin dead (thread gone zombie)


----------



## SINC

dead duck


----------



## macdoodle

duck soup


----------



## SINC

soup ladle


----------



## macdoodle

soup stock


----------



## screature

stock market


----------



## macdoodle

fruit market


----------



## screature

market survey


----------



## SINC

survey stake


----------



## ComputerIdiot

wooden stake


----------



## Fac1

Stake holder


----------



## tilt

Stake claim


----------



## eMacMan

claim jumper


----------



## SINC

jolly jumper


----------



## macdoodle

jumper dress


----------



## SINC

dress down


----------



## screature

down hill


----------



## SINC

hill climb


----------



## screature

Knob Hill


----------



## SINC

pull knob


----------



## macdoodle

Taffy pull


----------



## screature

saltwater taffy


----------



## macdoodle

Saltwater Cowboys (band from Nfld who live in AB) Good too!


----------



## SINC

drugstore cowboys


----------



## screature

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## SINC

rodeo cowboys


----------



## macdoodle

rodeo news

(what is a drugstore cowboy? never heard that one before)


----------



## SINC

drugstore cowboy 
–noun Slang.
1.	a young man who loafs around drugstores or on street corners.
2.	a person who dresses like a cowboy but has never worked as one.

evening news


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks, it is a new one for me, as for def. 2 I have heard cocoa -cola cowboy... suppose it is the same....

morning news


----------



## SINC

good morning


----------



## macdoodle

what's good


----------



## SINC

no good


----------



## macdoodle

no surprise


----------



## eMacMan

good nest


----------



## SINC

surprise me


----------



## The Doug

Surprise Arizona


----------



## SINC

mesa arizona


----------



## eMacMan

Mesa Verde


----------



## SINC

table mesa


----------



## macdoodle

drafting table


----------



## SINC

folding table


----------



## tilt

Folding clothes


----------



## SINC

clothes rack


----------



## Fac1

Rack builder


----------



## SINC

rack balls ( as in billiards)


----------



## eMacMan

frozen balls (as in brass monkey)


----------



## Fac1

frozen pizza


----------



## macdoodle

frozen out


----------



## SINC

out back


----------



## The Doug

back pain


----------



## SINC

pain killer


----------



## screature

killer bees


----------



## macdoodle

honey bees


----------



## SINC

bees wax


----------



## macdoodle

bees knees (old expression)


----------



## SINC

bends knees


----------



## macdoodle

river bends


----------



## screature

Mississippi River


----------



## macdoodle

Mississippi mud


----------



## screature

mud pie


----------



## macdoodle

Apple Pie


----------



## SINC

pie chart


----------



## screature

chart course


----------



## SINC

course record


----------



## macdoodle

record charts


----------



## screature

world record


----------



## SINC

new world


----------



## macdoodle

new day


----------



## SINC

day timer


----------



## tilt

Egg timer


----------



## macdoodle

Egg Bread


----------



## SINC

brown egg


----------



## eMacMan

brown nose (pick your favourite)


----------



## SINC

nose dive


----------



## macdoodle

scuba dive


----------



## SINC

scuba gear


----------



## macdoodle

fishing gear


----------



## screature

gear head (aka a mechanic)


----------



## macdoodle

bald head


----------



## SINC

rub bald


----------



## macdoodle

medicinal rub (Buckleys, or Vicks)


----------



## SINC

medicinal herb


----------



## macdoodle

herb tea


----------



## SINC

tea bag


----------



## screature

bag lady


----------



## SINC

lady bug


----------



## screature

Lady Gaga (pop singer)


----------



## SINC

old lady


----------



## screature

getting old


----------



## SINC

getting full


----------



## screature

full disclosure


----------



## SINC

disclosure clause


----------



## screature

contract clause


----------



## SINC

binding contract


----------



## screature

contract negotiation


----------



## SINC

negotiation process


----------



## screature

slow process


----------



## macdoodle

slow poke


----------



## SINC

poke around


----------



## macdoodle

around town


----------



## screature

town crier


----------



## SINC

bean town


----------



## screature

pinto bean


----------



## SINC

pinto pony


----------



## screature

pony ride


----------



## macdoodle

pony express


----------



## SINC

express post


----------



## macdoodle

hitch post


----------



## SINC

post letter


----------



## macdoodle

sealed letter


----------



## SINC

letter carrier


----------



## eMacMan

letter rip


----------



## KC4

Rip Curl


----------



## SINC

curl rocks


----------



## macdoodle

cove rocks


----------



## tilt

eMacMan said:


> letter rip


Heheh, no fair playing with words!

Fisherman's cove - my contribution to the game

By the way, since we are all adults here, will there be any objection to having some fun with this game if it involves PG-or-Above content?

Cheers


----------



## macdoodle

Fisherman,s Mackintosh ( rubber yellow coat for out on the sea in storms)


----------



## SINC

fisherman's rod


----------



## macdoodle

hot rod


----------



## SINC

red hot


----------



## screature

hot sauce


----------



## SINC

sauce pan


----------



## KC4

Barbecue sauce


----------



## macdoodle

Barbeque pit


----------



## SINC

pit bull


----------



## eMacMan

bottomless pit


----------



## SINC

pit cherries


----------



## eMacMan

pit man


----------



## SINC

man power


----------



## screature

hydro power


----------



## SINC

hydro plane


----------



## screature

wood plane


----------



## KC4

Plane ticket


----------



## screature

parking ticket


----------



## macdoodle

subway ticket


----------



## screature

subway token


----------



## macdoodle

subway sandwich


----------



## screature

sandwich islands


----------



## SINC

hero sandwich


----------



## tilt

Hero worship


----------



## SINC

worship service


----------



## macdoodle

service medal


----------



## SINC

medal ceremony


----------



## screature

wedding ceremony


----------



## SINC

shotgun wedding


----------



## macdoodle

church wedding


----------



## screature

catholic church


----------



## macdoodle

church service


----------



## SINC

service counter


----------



## macdoodle

counter productive


----------



## SINC

bean counter


----------



## screature

marble counter


----------



## SINC

glass marble


----------



## macdoodle

marble arch


----------



## SINC

arch enemy


----------



## macdoodle

foot arch


----------



## SINC

lead foot


----------



## eMacMan

Lead Belly (Hudie Ledbetter)


----------



## SINC

belly rub


----------



## macdoodle

belly dance


----------



## SINC

dance card


----------



## macdoodle

greeting card


----------



## SINC

membership card


----------



## ComputerIdiot

card shark


----------



## macdoodle

loan shark


----------



## KC4

shark bait


----------



## macdoodle

shark bite


----------



## SINC

bite size


----------



## macdoodle

bite mark


----------



## screature

hash mark (on the field in football)


----------



## macdoodle

mark time


----------



## screature

time machine


----------



## tilt

Time flies


----------



## macdoodle

time out


----------



## SINC

break out


----------



## screature

out break


----------



## macdoodle

holiday break


----------



## eMacMan

holiday daze


----------



## SINC

lazy daze


----------



## ComputerIdiot

lazy Susan


----------



## SINC

lazy sunday


----------



## screature

lazy hazy... (days of summer)


----------



## SINC

hazy sky


----------



## jmac

sky light


----------



## SINC

light weight


----------



## macdoodle

over weight


----------



## SINC

bend over


----------



## SINC

over ripe


----------



## screature

ripe banana


----------



## macdoodle

banana bread


----------



## tilt

Banana Boat (song)


----------



## SINC

boat anchor


----------



## screature

tug boat


----------



## SINC

harbour tug


----------



## Aurora

Harbour Lights


----------



## SINC

emergency lights


----------



## Aurora

emergency rations


----------



## eMacMan

Kay rations


----------



## SINC

rations amount


----------



## macdoodle

dollar amount


----------



## SINC

silver dollar


----------



## screature

sterling silver


----------



## SINC

silver price


----------



## eMacMan

over price


----------



## SINC

price point


----------



## eMacMan

point setter


----------



## screature

Irish Setter


----------



## SINC

irish parade


----------



## screature

Irish Whiskey


----------



## tilt

Scotch Whiskey


----------



## SINC

scotch broth


----------



## tilt

Scotch tape


----------



## SINC

tape dispenser


----------



## macdoodle

soap dispenser


----------



## SINC

lye soap


----------



## tilt

Soap Bubbles (and please, no one say Blow Bubbles (Bubbles is a clown))


----------



## SINC

bubbles blown


----------



## KC4

blown fuse


----------



## SINC

fuse tester


----------



## macdoodle

taste tester


----------



## SINC

sour taste


----------



## macdoodle

sour grapes


----------



## SINC

whiskey sour


----------



## screature

sour stomach


----------



## macdoodle

stomach pump


----------



## screature

tire pump


----------



## SINC

pump iron


----------



## macdoodle

iron fist


----------



## screature

fist fight


----------



## SINC

fight on


----------



## macdoodle

on time


----------



## SINC

time out


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> bubbles blown


Heheh.

Time out (Oops, too late!) New contribution:

Out late


----------



## macdoodle

late start


----------



## SINC

start over


----------



## macdoodle

Quick Start


----------



## SINC

quick thinker


----------



## Aurora

quick time


----------



## macdoodle

nail quick


----------



## eMacMan

nail gun (The registry be ...)


----------



## SINC

gun shy


----------



## ComputerIdiot

gun rack


----------



## screature

shoe rack


----------



## ComputerIdiot

shoe store


----------



## screature

store locater


----------



## macdoodle

place locater


----------



## tilt

Place marker


----------



## macdoodle

permanent marker


----------



## SINC

marker buoy


----------



## macdoodle

net buoy


----------



## SINC

fish net


----------



## ComputerIdiot

hair net


----------



## SINC

gray hair


----------



## Aurora

gray area


----------



## SINC

construction area


----------



## KC4

common area


----------



## SINC

town common


----------



## macdoodle

town hall


----------



## SINC

hall way


----------



## tilt

Common people


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Common people


Whoops, you missed a couple there tilt.


----------



## macdoodle

hall monitor


----------



## SINC

monitor lizard


----------



## macdoodle

Apple Monitor


----------



## SINC

green apple


----------



## screature

Apple Canada


----------



## SINC

canada map


----------



## KC4

Canada Dry


----------



## SINC

dry cleaning


----------



## ComputerIdiot

house cleaning


----------



## macdoodle

vacuum cleaning


----------



## SINC

cleaning fluid


----------



## KC4

fluid motion


----------



## SINC

motion detector


----------



## eMacMan

motion less


----------



## macdoodle

motion sickness


----------



## tilt

Motion capture


----------



## SINC

capture crooks


----------



## macdoodle

cane crooks


----------



## SINC

candy cane


----------



## tilt

Candy cane


----------



## macdoodle

running close Sinc and Tilt..... 

Candy floss


----------



## ComputerIdiot

candy coating


----------



## macdoodle

candy bar


----------



## tilt

macdoodle said:


> running close Sinc and Tilt.....
> 
> Candy floss


Fools seldom differ MacDoodle  It's just that the old curmudgeon is still faster on the draw than I am - must be something to do with the ******* Western gun-totin' persona I guess 

My contri to the game - Bar Fly


----------



## KC4

Fly low


----------



## macdoodle

low key


----------



## SINC

key ingredient


----------



## macdoodle

baking ingredient


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> baking ingredient


baking soda


----------



## macdoodle

club soda


----------



## screature

Fight Club


----------



## macdoodle

Golf Club


----------



## screature

Club Med


----------



## macdoodle

Curling Club


----------



## screature

curling stone


----------



## macdoodle

curling iron


----------



## screature

Iron Man


----------



## tilt

Iron fist


----------



## screature

fist fight


----------



## SINC

fight night


----------



## eMacMan

black night


----------



## SINC

black heart


----------



## screature

brave heart


----------



## SINC

indian brave


----------



## screature

Indian Motorcycle


----------



## SINC

wooden indian


----------



## screature

wooden personality


----------



## SINC

wooden nickel


----------



## screature

Sudbury Nickel


----------



## shooting_rubber

screature said:


> Sudbury Nickel


Sudbury Wolves


----------



## screature

timber wolves


----------



## SINC

tall timber


----------



## screature

timber rattlesnake


----------



## ComputerIdiot

diamondback rattlesnake


----------



## SINC

rattlesnake country


----------



## KC4

Rattlesnake Stew


----------



## screature

Irish Stew


----------



## SINC

stew meat


----------



## macdoodle

fresh meat


----------



## SINC

mint fresh


----------



## macdoodle

mint leaves


----------



## screature

tea leaves


----------



## SINC

tea ball


----------



## screature

ball game


----------



## SINC

game ball


----------



## screature

Play Ball!


----------



## SINC

dirty play


----------



## screature

Dirty Harry


----------



## SINC

dirty hands


----------



## screature

hands down


----------



## SINC

down stroke


----------



## screature

goose down


----------



## macdoodle

goose grease


----------



## SINC

grease nipple


----------



## tilt

Grease Monkey

(I actually wanted to post something risque with the other word but better senses prevailed ;()


----------



## SINC

monkey business


----------



## macdoodle

monkey shines


----------



## SINC

shines shoes


----------



## ComputerIdiot

running shoes


----------



## macdoodle

running amok


----------



## SINC

running wild


----------



## eMacMan

wild ernest


----------



## tilt

Wild salmon


----------



## SINC

salmon steak


----------



## macdoodle

rib steak


----------



## SINC

spare rib


----------



## macdoodle

spare tire


----------



## SINC

tire rack


----------



## eMacMan

stacked rack


----------



## SINC

rack balls


----------



## eMacMan

balls eye


----------



## SINC

eye liner


----------



## screature

ocean liner


----------



## SINC

box liner


----------



## screature

box cutter


----------



## SINC

gift box


----------



## macdoodle

gift wrap


----------



## screature

wrap presents


----------



## SINC

presents case


----------



## screature

case closed


----------



## SINC

closed session


----------



## macdoodle

closed door


----------



## SINC

door knob


----------



## screature

back door


----------



## macdoodle

door jamb


----------



## SINC

jamb thumb


----------



## screature

thumb drive


----------



## macdoodle

thumb screw


----------



## SINC

screw off


----------



## macdoodle

off set


----------



## SINC

set up


----------



## eMacMan

set teller


----------



## SINC

tea set


----------



## screature

tea leaves


----------



## macdoodle

tea pot


----------



## SINC

pot shot


----------



## screature

shot put


----------



## SINC

put down


----------



## macdoodle

down under


----------



## SINC

under fire


----------



## macdoodle

under cover


----------



## SINC

cover up


----------



## eMacMan

cup cover


----------



## macdoodle

measuring cup


----------



## screature

measuring up


----------



## macdoodle

going up (elevator)


----------



## SINC

on going


----------



## macdoodle

going out


----------



## screature

out going


----------



## SINC

black out


----------



## eMacMan

black water


----------



## Sonal

black dog


----------



## SINC

dog tired


----------



## eMacMan

dog ears


----------



## SINC

corn ears


----------



## screature

corn cob


----------



## SINC

cob swan


----------



## eMacMan

swan son


----------



## SINC

swan dive


----------



## eMacMan

dumpster dive


----------



## screature

cliff dive


----------



## SINC

sharp cliff


----------



## macdoodle

high cliff


----------



## SINC

feel high


----------



## screature

high life


----------



## macdoodle

life support


----------



## screature

support group


----------



## eMacMan

group ease


----------



## screature

focus group


----------



## macdoodle

focus lens


----------



## screature

prime lens


----------



## macdoodle

prime cut


----------



## screature

cut hair


----------



## macdoodle

hair dye


----------



## SINC

dye fabric


----------



## macdoodle

fabric store


----------



## SINC

store front


----------



## screature

front lines


----------



## tilt

Lines up


----------



## SINC

up periscope


----------



## eMacMan

up purr


----------



## SINC

engine purr


----------



## screature

aeroplane engine


----------



## SINC

aeroplane wing


----------



## screature

wing away


----------



## forumid123

Thanks For Sharing


----------



## screature

^^^


----------



## SINC

wing ding


----------



## screature

wing nut


----------



## macdoodle

cashew nut


----------



## screature

nut bar


----------



## macdoodle

chocolate bar


----------



## eMacMan

bar gain


----------



## SINC

gain foothold


----------



## macdoodle

rock foothold


----------



## eMacMan

full gain


----------



## SINC

belly full


----------



## eMacMan

Belly River


----------



## SINC

sow belly


----------



## KC4

belly ache


----------



## SINC

head ache


----------



## macdoodle

back ache


----------



## eMacMan

ache hilly


----------



## SINC

hilly streets


----------



## eMacMan

bill hilly


----------



## SINC

bill fold


----------



## macdoodle

fold in (as in baking)


----------



## SINC

in camera


----------



## eMacMan

camera obscura 

(Not in my spell check but I have had the pleasure of seeing one it seems ages ago)


----------



## SINC

candid camera


----------



## tilt

Candid confessions (readers of an old magazine would remember this )


----------



## SINC

true confessions


----------



## SLaw

True lie


----------



## SINC

lie down


----------



## SLaw

down town


----------



## SINC

town crier


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> town crier


Town hall


----------



## SINC

hall carpet


----------



## tilt

Carpet baggers


----------



## SINC

grocery baggers


----------



## SLaw

grocery store


----------



## screature

store coupons


----------



## macdoodle

store sales


----------



## screature

sales report


----------



## macdoodle

sales office


----------



## screature

office manager


----------



## SINC

head office


----------



## eMacMan

office her


----------



## SINC

her badge


----------



## macdoodle

Her request


----------



## Vanish

request backup


----------



## SINC

backup drive


----------



## Vanish

drive safe


----------



## SINC

safe cracker


----------



## Vanish

salted cracker


----------



## SINC

cracker jacks


----------



## Vanish

fire cracker


----------



## tilt

Safe cracker


----------



## Vanish

safe house


----------



## KC4

HAH! 
Goldfish cracker! (couldn't resist)


----------



## SINC

Whoa boys and girls, better back up.

You missed this post #6281:



SINC said:


> cracker jacks


----------



## KC4

Goldfish cracker

(to put it in right order)


----------



## Vanish

(goldfish and cracker is hard)


----------



## SINC

play jacks


----------



## Vanish

foul play


----------



## SINC

cry foul


----------



## Vanish

cry wolf


----------



## KC4

Wolf bane


----------



## SINC

wolf down


----------



## eMacMan

white wolf


----------



## screature

timber wolf


----------



## SINC

tall timber


----------



## screature

tall tale


----------



## macdoodle

Story Tale


----------



## SINC

story book


----------



## macdoodle

cook book


----------



## screature

book shelf


----------



## macdoodle

kitchen shelf


----------



## SINC

soup kitchen


----------



## screature

tomato soup


----------



## macdoodle

soup bowl


----------



## SINC

organic tomato


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> soup bowl


Time clash!! ...

Tomato Paste


----------



## screature

Copy Paste


----------



## macdoodle

Copy Cat


----------



## screature

Cheshire Cat


----------



## eMacMan

Cat pillar


----------



## SINC

bob cat


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Cat pillar


That's a stretch...


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> That's a stretch...


And that's _three_ words!


----------



## macdoodle

Cat food


----------



## SINC

food binge


----------



## eMacMan

food fighter


----------



## SINC

fighter plane


----------



## eMacMan

hydro plane


----------



## SINC

hydro power


----------



## macdoodle

power house


----------



## SINC

house bound


----------



## macdoodle

bound feet


----------



## SINC

feet measured


----------



## macdoodle

measured distance


----------



## SINC

miles measured


----------



## macdoodle

many miles


----------



## SINC

too many


----------



## macdoodle

many thoughts


----------



## SINC

evil thoughts


----------



## macdoodle

clean thoughts


----------



## SINC

dry clean


----------



## macdoodle

dry mouth


----------



## SINC

spin dry


----------



## macdoodle

spin off


----------



## screature

p**s off


----------



## macdoodle

face off


----------



## screature

off colour


----------



## macdoodle

Colour Code


----------



## SINC

code red


----------



## screature

red tide


----------



## eMacMan

tide waters


----------



## screature

high tide


----------



## macdoodle

outgoing tide


----------



## The Doug

outgoing incumbent


----------



## macdoodle

outgoing personality


----------



## screature

famous personality


----------



## macdoodle

Famous Amos


----------



## screature

Almost Famous


----------



## macdoodle

almost done


----------



## screature

over done


----------



## macdoodle

over there


----------



## screature

there there... (don't cry)


----------



## SINC

go there


----------



## screature

go cart


----------



## SINC

cart away


----------



## macdoodle

pony cart


----------



## eMacMan

pony upstart


----------



## macdoodle

pony express


----------



## eMacMan

express yon


----------



## SINC

express freight


----------



## eMacMan

freight ore


----------



## SINC

ore weight


----------



## macdoodle

paper weight


----------



## SINC

copy paper


----------



## macdoodle

print copy


----------



## SINC

single print


----------



## screature

print size


----------



## SINC

size matters


----------



## screature

military matters


----------



## SINC

volunteer military


----------



## macdoodle

military march


----------



## SINC

march hare


----------



## eMacMan

hare brained (so many examples)


----------



## macdoodle

left brained


----------



## SINC

stage left


----------



## eMacMan

stage coach


----------



## screature

football coach


----------



## SINC

touch football


----------



## screature

iPod Touch


----------



## SINC

touch screen


----------



## macdoodle

touch tone


----------



## SINC

tone deaf


----------



## macdoodle

red tone ( as in hair colour)


----------



## SINC

blood red


----------



## eMacMan

blood suckers (so many MPs to choose from)


----------



## SINC

penny suckers (Yep they used to be only a penny.)


----------



## macdoodle

penny loafers (remember those?)


----------



## SINC

penny lane


----------



## macdoodle

penny wish


----------



## tilt

Penny wise (and Pound foolish)


----------



## SINC

wise owl


----------



## tilt

Wise guys


----------



## SINC

street wise


----------



## macdoodle

street lamps


----------



## eMacMan

lamps ray


----------



## macdoodle

sting ray


----------



## SINC

bee sting


----------



## Aurora

spelling bee


----------



## macdoodle

bee hive


----------



## screature

bee keeper


----------



## SINC

busy bee


----------



## screature

busy body


----------



## macdoodle

body check


----------



## SINC

check stop


----------



## macdoodle

stop over


----------



## SINC

over shoot


----------



## tilt

Crap shoot


----------



## SINC

aww crap


----------



## eMacMan

awe full (since aw failed the spell check test)


----------



## SINC

'Tis corrected, I didn't notice I missed the second "w".

aww crap

Interjection
aww (with as many extra 'w's as needed for emphasis)
An exclamation of pity.
Aww, that's so sad, he hasn't yet learned to ride a bike


----------



## eMacMan

aww full (of ...)


----------



## SINC

full house


----------



## macdoodle

house bound


----------



## SINC

bound bundle


----------



## ComputerIdiot

bundle buggy


----------



## SINC

dune buggy


----------



## macdoodle

baby buggy


----------



## SINC

buggy software


----------



## macdoodle

Apple software


----------



## eMacMan

lingerie software


----------



## SINC

black lingerie


----------



## screature

lingerie model


----------



## eshm.assist

swimsuit model


----------



## screature

model citizen


----------



## tilt

Citizen Kane (someone had to say it)


----------



## SINC

ordinary citizen


----------



## macdoodle

nothing ordinary


----------



## SINC

weigh nothing


----------



## BigDL

Nothing noted


----------



## SINC

noted speaker


----------



## macdoodle

radio speaker


----------



## BigDL

Mr. Speaker


----------



## screature

Mr. Lube


----------



## SINC

lube job


----------



## BigDL

snow job


----------



## SINC

wet snow


----------



## macdoodle

wet dog


----------



## SINC

dog collar


----------



## BigDL

dog gone


----------



## SINC

gone wild


----------



## BigDL

wildwood flower


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> gone wild




Hmmm, don't see "wildwood" above.

Back to:

gone wild


----------



## jrichardson

Wild Flower


----------



## eMacMan

wildwood flower


----------



## macdoodle

flower boarder


----------



## eMacMan

skate boarder


----------



## eshm.assist

ice skate


----------



## macdoodle

Roller Skate


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> wildwood flower


One cannot make up words and play by the rules of the game.  

Back to:

wild flower


----------



## SINC

flower pot


----------



## macdoodle

flower power


----------



## SINC

power station


----------



## eshm.assist

radio station


----------



## SINC

radio signal


----------



## BigDL

Signal Hill


----------



## ComputerIdiot

signal tower


----------



## BigDL

tower over


----------



## eshm.assist

game over !


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

MazterCBlazter said:


> next level.


Not sure where that came from MCB, but the previous post was "game over", so . . .

over looked


----------



## BigDL

looked over


----------



## SINC

BigDL said:


> looked over


The rules say you must change one word. Reversing doesn't work. 

looked sideways


----------



## BigDL

sideways look


----------



## SINC

slide sideways


----------



## BigDL

slid sideways


----------



## eMacMan

slither sideways (for all you snake in the grass types)


----------



## SINC

slither along


----------



## BigDL

come along


----------



## macdoodle

come by


----------



## BigDL

came by


----------



## SINC

by gosh


----------



## BigDL

gosh golly


----------



## SINC

by golly


----------



## macdoodle

by jiminy


----------



## eshm.assist

by myself


----------



## eMacMan

by plane


----------



## SINC

plane wood


----------



## screature

wood siding


----------



## SINC

rail siding


----------



## macdoodle

stucco siding


----------



## SINC

siding with


----------



## BigDL

with child


----------



## macdoodle

child like


----------



## SINC

child star


----------



## macdoodle

North star


----------



## SINC

north face


----------



## ComputerIdiot

North Pole


----------



## SINC

may pole


----------



## eMacMan

pole dancer


----------



## SINC

square dancer


----------



## BigDL

Dasher Dancer


----------



## macdoodle

Tap dancer


----------



## eMacMan

Northern Dancer


----------



## BigDL

Northern Tundra


----------



## SINC

tundra buggy


----------



## BigDL

buggy lemon


----------



## SINC

lemon aid


----------



## eMacMan

lemon fried


----------



## SINC

fried rice


----------



## BigDL

rice rocket


----------



## macdoodle

Rocket Richard (remember him anyone??)


----------



## SINC

rocket fuel


----------



## BigDL

Diesel Fuel


----------



## SINC

fuel gauge


----------



## macdoodle

sewing gauge


----------



## ComputerIdiot

sewing machine


----------



## macdoodle

embroidery sewing


----------



## eshm.assist

chinese embroidery


----------



## SINC

chinese food


----------



## The Doug

food fight


----------



## macdoodle

Italian food


----------



## SINC

food critic


----------



## macdoodle

buffet food


----------



## screature

dog food


----------



## SINC

good dog


----------



## eMacMan

dog ears


----------



## SINC

ears open


----------



## The Doug

open bar


----------



## eMacMan

open bottle


----------



## SINC

bottle wine


----------



## screature

wine skin


----------



## BigDL

wine must


----------



## eshm.assist

red wine


----------



## eMacMan

wine erie


----------



## BigDL

wine list


----------



## macdoodle

wine cork


----------



## SINC

cork board


----------



## BigDL

County Cork


----------



## macdoodle

County Clerk


----------



## BigDL

retail clerk


----------



## SINC

buy retail


----------



## macdoodle

retail sales


----------



## SINC

sales event


----------



## screature

special event


----------



## SINC

television special


----------



## macdoodle

Television commercials


----------



## SINC

colour television


----------



## eshm.assist

television channel


----------



## SINC

channel energy


----------



## macdoodle

English channel


----------



## eshm.assist

english muffin


----------



## SINC

muffin mix


----------



## macdoodle

Cranberry muffin


----------



## SINC

muffin recipe


----------



## macdoodle

Muffin Man (kids song)


----------



## screature

garbage man


----------



## SINC

garbage dump


----------



## BigDL

dump truck


----------



## screature

toxic dump


----------



## SINC

dump truck


----------



## macdoodle

oil truck


----------



## SINC

oil change


----------



## screature

change clothes


----------



## macdoodle

new clothes


----------



## eshm.assist

tattered clothes


----------



## eMacMan

tattered flag


----------



## SINC

flag down


----------



## BigDL

officer down


----------



## SINC

sorry officer


----------



## BigDL

officer policeman


----------



## tilt

Plainclothes policeman


----------



## SINC

rookie policeman


----------



## macdoodle

rookie player


----------



## eMacMan

player cool


----------



## SINC

record player


----------



## macdoodle

public record


----------



## SINC

public land


----------



## macdoodle

land grant


----------



## SINC

grant favour


----------



## screature

General Grant


----------



## SINC

auditor general


----------



## macdoodle

business auditor


----------



## ComputerIdiot

business editor


----------



## SINC

funny business


----------



## macdoodle

'funny money'


----------



## SINC

money market


----------



## eshm.assist

flea market


----------



## macdoodle

auction market


----------



## tilt

Auction house


----------



## macdoodle

Horse Auction


----------



## BigDL

antique horse


----------



## SINC

horse sense


----------



## macdoodle

horse tail


----------



## SINC

tail gunner


----------



## macdoodle

pony tail


----------



## BigDL

pony car


----------



## eMacMan

car tune


----------



## ComputerIdiot

car wash


----------



## eMacMan

dry wash


----------



## macdoodle

hair wash


----------



## SINC

wash out


----------



## macdoodle

Wash up


----------



## SINC

up shot


----------



## macdoodle

not shot


----------



## SINC

shot putt


----------



## ComputerIdiot

mini putt


----------



## SINC

mini mac


----------



## BigDL

mini sips


----------



## eMacMan

micro mini


----------



## SINC

mini me


----------



## macdoodle

mini golf


----------



## eMacMan

golf flog


----------



## SINC

flog wares


----------



## BigDL

house wares


----------



## macdoodle

house warming


----------



## SINC

warming trend


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> warming trend


you wish!! :lmao:

warming fire


----------



## SINC

fire crackers


----------



## macdoodle

salted crackers


----------



## SINC

salted fish


----------



## BigDL

salted away


----------



## screature

from away (an East coast saying)


----------



## BigDL

from to


----------



## screature

from here


----------



## BigDL

here hear


----------



## SINC

here goes


----------



## BigDL

goes what


----------



## screature

Say What?!?!


----------



## SINC

what part


----------



## eMacMan

know what


----------



## BigDL

what watt


----------



## screature

What, what!?


----------



## macdoodle

what now


----------



## BigDL

how now


----------



## SINC

how so


----------



## BigDL

so sew


----------



## SINC

Sew easy


----------



## screature

Easy Rider


----------



## macdoodle

Go easy


----------



## eMacMan

go fast


----------



## SINC

fast company


----------



## SINC

^^ 
SPAM - Reported.


----------



## eMacMan

SPAM fast (might as well couple two unrelated entries)


----------



## tilt

Yuck, Spam!


----------



## eMacMan

spam mare


----------



## SINC

brood mare


----------



## eMacMan

night mare


----------



## SINC

dark knight


----------



## BigDL

night knight


----------



## SINC

good night


----------



## macdoodle

good grief


----------



## SINC

grief stricken


----------



## macdoodle

no grief


----------



## eMacMan

no nose


----------



## macdoodle

nose reconstruction


----------



## eMacMan

nose knows


----------



## macdoodle

who knows


----------



## BigDL

knew knows


----------



## eshm.assist

knows me


----------



## SINC

me tarzan


----------



## eshm.assist

me too


----------



## BigDL

too three


----------



## eMacMan

too to (Sonja Henning)


----------



## eshm.assist

to me

hahahah


----------



## SINC

came to


----------



## screature

over came


----------



## SINC

roll over


----------



## screature

steam roll


----------



## macdoodle

steam room


----------



## SINC

blow steam


----------



## macdoodle

blow up


----------



## eMacMan

blow hard (oh so many choice examples in this day and agebeejacon)


----------



## macdoodle

hard tack


----------



## Labi

hard target


----------



## macdoodle

target practice


----------



## SINC

practice run


----------



## BigDL

May run


----------



## SINC

may pole


----------



## macdoodle

May Day


----------



## SINC

day timer


----------



## BigDL

two timer


----------



## SINC

times two


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> times two


Guess we have to go back to two timer 

Too much


----------



## SINC

Whoops!

much more


----------



## BigDL

much least


----------



## tilt

Least likely


----------



## macdoodle

likely to


----------



## SINC

more likely


----------



## Sonal

more cowbell


----------



## SINC

cowbell clang


----------



## macdoodle

cowbell flowers


----------



## SINC

flowers grown


----------



## Sitting Bull

grown up


----------



## SINC

Home grown


----------



## macdoodle

grown locally


----------



## SINC

locally found


----------



## eMacMan

locally loco


----------



## macdoodle

known locally


----------



## SINC

well known


----------



## macdoodle

well read


----------



## SINC

read books


----------



## macdoodle

bound books


----------



## screature

keeping books


----------



## SINC

safe keeping


----------



## eMacMan

safe tee


----------



## screature

fireproof safe


----------



## macdoodle

safe home


----------



## SINC

home body


----------



## screature

body builder


----------



## SINC

body shop


----------



## screature

hard body


----------



## SINC

blow hard


----------



## screature

hard shell


----------



## SINC

shell shock


----------



## Aurora

shell game


----------



## ehMax

game boy


----------



## tilt

Boy band


----------



## The Doug

marine band


----------



## SINC

band aid


----------



## macdoodle

legal aid


----------



## SINC

made legal


----------



## Sonal

legal eagle


----------



## macdoodle

bald eagle


----------



## SINC

snow bald


----------



## Sitting Bull

Bald headed


----------



## macdoodle

headed out


----------



## screature

out cast


----------



## The Doug

body cast


----------



## SINC

cast away


----------



## eshm.assist

surgical cast


----------



## SINC

cast member


----------



## eshm.assist

premium member


----------



## leashbrown

premium grade


----------



## tilt

Grade school


----------



## eshm.assist

law school


----------



## macdoodle

music school


----------



## SINC

music lessons


----------



## macdoodle

school lessons


----------



## Aurora

school board


----------



## macdoodle

oak board


----------



## SINC

board decision


----------



## eMacMan

bored board


----------



## SINC

bored stiff


----------



## macdoodle

stiff drink


----------



## SINC

double drink


----------



## macdoodle

lemon drink


----------



## tilt

Drink water


----------



## SINC

water cooler


----------



## eshm.assist

ice cooler


----------



## macdoodle

ice rink


----------



## SINC

rink rat


----------



## macdoodle

curling rink


----------



## SINC

rink key


----------



## eMacMan

car key


----------



## SINC

car pet


----------



## macdoodle

car mat


----------



## KC4

mat cutter


----------



## macdoodle

ice cutter


----------



## eMacMan

chest cutter


----------



## SINC

hope chest


----------



## screature

faint hope


----------



## BigDL

dead faint


----------



## screature

dead last


----------



## macdoodle

last chance


----------



## eMacMan

At last (Charles?)


----------



## macdoodle

last hurrah


----------



## SINC

last time


----------



## eMacMan

time her


----------



## macdoodle

time out


----------



## screature

out skirts


----------



## SINC

brown out


----------



## macdoodle

skirts around


----------



## BigDL

Brown Shirts


----------



## macdoodle

brown eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes front


----------



## eMacMan

glass eyes


----------



## BigDL

glass full


----------



## eMacMan

awe full


----------



## eshm.assist

full house


----------



## SINC

house bound


----------



## macdoodle

bound feet


----------



## eMacMan

pigs feet


----------



## macdoodle

pigs ears


----------



## SINC

ears pierced


----------



## BigDL

pierced rock


----------



## screature

rock hard


----------



## SINC

hard times


----------



## BigDL

Hard Candy


----------



## SINC

candy man


----------



## BigDL

caddy man


----------



## SINC

golf caddy


----------



## eMacMan

Caddy Lac


----------



## SINC

tea caddy


----------



## BigDL

tea cozy


----------



## SINC

cozy room


----------



## BigDL

leg room


----------



## SINC

shake leg


----------



## macdoodle

leg up


----------



## SINC

up charge


----------



## eshm.assist

jump up


----------



## Aurora

Jump Suit


----------



## SINC

Hey Aurora, welcome to the thread!

zoot suit


----------



## macdoodle

cloth suit


----------



## SINC

emery cloth


----------



## macdoodle

emery board


----------



## eshm.assist

black board


----------



## SINC

black beard


----------



## screature

black ink


----------



## SINC

ink stained


----------



## macdoodle

paint stained


----------



## SINC

stained glass


----------



## screature

glass table


----------



## macdoodle

table top


----------



## SINC

top hat


----------



## eMacMan

hat field


----------



## tilt

Hat trick


----------



## macdoodle

magic trick


----------



## Aurora

Thanks Sinc

magic mushrooms


----------



## macdoodle

Enoki Muhrooms


----------



## SINC

plain mushrooms


----------



## eshm.assist

shiitake mushrooms


----------



## SINC

mushrooms washed


----------



## macdoodle

portobello mushrooms


----------



## SINC

poison mushrooms


----------



## screature

poison ivy


----------



## eMacMan

ivy drip


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> ivy drip


you sure do enjoy "pushin' the envelope".


----------



## screature

Ivy League


----------



## SINC

league sports


----------



## screature

motor sports


----------



## Sonal

motor home.


----------



## macdoodle

motor cars


----------



## SINC

stock cars


----------



## Sonal

chicken stock


----------



## SINC

carve chicken


----------



## macdoodle

chicken wings


----------



## SINC

Wings spread


----------



## screature

spread eagle


----------



## macdoodle

sandwich spread


----------



## SINC

eagle eye


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Crested Eagle


----------



## tilt

Bald eagle


----------



## eMacMan

eagle feather


----------



## SINC

feather weight


----------



## Aurora

welter weight


----------



## eMacMan

weight less


----------



## SINC

less mess


----------



## macdoodle

Guess the 'eagle eye' was closed and not paying attention above .... 

mess tent


----------



## SINC

tent city


----------



## screature

pup tent


----------



## macdoodle

new pup


----------



## ComputerIdiot

seal pup


----------



## macdoodle

fox pup


----------



## eMacMan

out fox


----------



## SINC

flame out


----------



## macdoodle

out run


----------



## ComputerIdiot

run over


----------



## SINC

home run


----------



## eshm.assist

home sick


----------



## SINC

sick puppy


----------



## tilt

Puppy love


----------



## macdoodle

true love


----------



## SINC

love handles


----------



## eMacMan

handles her


----------



## SINC

her what


----------



## eMacMan

what imagination


----------



## tilt

Now what?


----------



## SINC

right now


----------



## Sonal

How now?


----------



## SINC

how come


----------



## screature

Come now


----------



## eMacMan

know now


----------



## SINC

don't know


----------



## screature

know how


----------



## SINC

how many


----------



## eshm.assist

how so?


----------



## ComputerIdiot

how few?


----------



## SINC

few times


----------



## eMacMan

few timerbeejacon


----------



## ComputerIdiot

egg timer


----------



## SINC

fried egg


----------



## macdoodle

egg bread


----------



## eMacMan

egg sacked <insert bad pun emoticon here>


----------



## macdoodle

egg toast (aka french toast)


----------



## SINC

toast marshmallow


----------



## macdoodle

toast nuts


----------



## eMacMan

nuts barred


----------



## SINC

barred member


----------



## eMacMan

bars barred


----------



## SINC

behind bars


----------



## Aurora

bare behind


----------



## SINC

thread bare


----------



## eMacMan

Bare berries


----------



## SINC

blue berries


----------



## ComputerIdiot

goose berries


----------



## SINC

tame goose


----------



## macdoodle

roast goose


----------



## SINC

pot roast


----------



## macdoodle

cooking pot


----------



## SINC

Home cooking


----------



## screature

home business


----------



## SINC

business deal


----------



## macdoodle

delayed deal


----------



## SINC

delayed flight


----------



## eMacMan

flight end (OK that one is scary)


----------



## SINC

end run


----------



## macdoodle

run away


----------



## SINC

lay away


----------



## eMacMan

anchors away


----------



## SINC

boat anchors


----------



## screature

speed boat


----------



## macdoodle

row boat


----------



## eMacMan

row dee


----------



## SINC

front row


----------



## screature

row house


----------



## SINC

house sit


----------



## screature

boat house


----------



## SINC

show boat


----------



## eMacMan

boat hook


----------



## SINC

Hook shot


----------



## Aurora

shot put


----------



## SINC

put down


----------



## BigDL

down side


----------



## SINC

side bacon


----------



## eMacMan

bacon hater


----------



## SINC

peameal bacon


----------



## eMacMan

bacon eggs


----------



## SINC

fried eggs


----------



## screature

green eggs


----------



## SINC

green valley


----------



## macdoodle

Valley fruit


----------



## SINC

fruit cake


----------



## screature

cake walk


----------



## SINC

walk tall


----------



## macdoodle

walk along


----------



## SINC

speed walk


----------



## macdoodle

walk about


----------



## SINC

about town


----------



## macdoodle

Town Hall


----------



## screature

town crier


----------



## macdoodle

town event


----------



## SINC

event program


----------



## eMacMan

event shall


----------



## SINC

shall not


----------



## ComputerIdiot

not likely


----------



## SINC

likely right


----------



## screature

Yeah, right...


----------



## SINC

hell yeah


----------



## eMacMan

hell freezes (every winter in Edmontonbeejacon)


----------



## SINC

hell bent


----------



## eMacMan

bent lee


----------



## macdoodle

bent limbs


----------



## eshm.assist

bent knee


----------



## SINC

knee jerk


----------



## ComputerIdiot

knee pads


----------



## eMacMan

knee vill


----------



## Aurora

bended knee


----------



## daniels

bended fork


----------



## macdoodle

road fork


----------



## SINC

dirt road


----------



## eMacMan

road bareback


----------



## SINC

road hog


----------



## macdoodle

hog tied


----------



## SINC

tied down


----------



## eMacMan

dye tied


----------



## macdoodle

Red dye


----------



## SINC

see red


----------



## tilt

See you


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> See you


you stink - no offence tilt! :lmao:


----------



## screature

you bastard... no offence SINC :lmao:


----------



## SINC

says you


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> you stink - no offence tilt! :lmao:


You smell, I stink (as GBS is rumoured to have said in response to a woman who told him "Mr. Shaw, you smell" )

So, my entry to the game is still "You smell".

Cheers


----------



## SINC

bad smell


----------



## Aurora

my bad


----------



## SINC

oh my


----------



## eMacMan

my nerd


----------



## SINC

nerd glasses


----------



## eMacMan

Groucho glasses


----------



## SINC

glasses legs


----------



## Kazak

segmented legs


----------



## SINC

spider legs


----------



## macdoodle

long legs


----------



## Kazak

long play


----------



## screature

play ball


----------



## SINC

ball game


----------



## screature

game day


----------



## SINC

day bed


----------



## screature

bed down


----------



## SINC

down filled


----------



## screature

filled out


----------



## eMacMan

out sider


----------



## macdoodle

out done


----------



## SINC

worn out


----------



## macdoodle

most worn


----------



## SINC

the most


----------



## eMacMan

Fore most (AB)


----------



## SINC

golf fore


----------



## ComputerIdiot

golf club


----------



## SINC

club med


----------



## tilt

Club soda


----------



## Kazak

cream soda


----------



## SINC

soda fountain


----------



## Kazak

Pete Fountain


----------



## KC4

Pete Moss


----------



## SINC

moss port


----------



## KC4

(I thought you were gonna bust me for the last one SINC) 
Port Authority


----------



## SINC

Nope, eMacMan has the corner on that market. 

port glass


----------



## eMacMan

glass full


----------



## Kazak

Full Nelson


----------



## SINC

chock full


----------



## eMacMan

chock board <insert groaning emoticon here>


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> chock board <insert groaning emoticon here>


board stiff . . . ditto


----------



## screature

stiff drink


----------



## KC4

stiff collar


----------



## SINC

collar point


----------



## screature

point blank


----------



## SINC

blank stare


----------



## screature

blank cheque


----------



## SINC

cheque paper


----------



## Kazak

rubber cheque


----------



## SINC

eat rubber (some goalies are familiar with this term)


----------



## eMacMan

rubber neck


----------



## SINC

neck tie


----------



## eMacMan

tie parr (parr don the unintentional plug)


----------



## Kazak

tie rod


----------



## SINC

push rod


----------



## screature

fishing rod


----------



## SINC

gone fishing


----------



## eMacMan

Polly gone


----------



## screature

all gone


----------



## KC4

Gone wrong


----------



## screature

wrong way


----------



## SINC

way off


----------



## screature

off track


----------



## SINC

track record


----------



## screature

record breaking


----------



## sk

breaking glass


----------



## SINC

glass ceiling


----------



## Aurora

glass jaw


----------



## KC4

jaw line


----------



## Aurora

line backer


----------



## SINC

boundary line


----------



## eMacMan

line doubt


----------



## sk

doubt fire


----------



## Kazak

fire sale


----------



## eMacMan

sale lean


----------



## Kazak

Jamie Salé


----------



## SINC

fire sale


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> sale lean


Time for a rules review:



SINC said:


> Here are two words. You can change only one of them, the other must stay the same. You can put them in any order but make sure it makes sense.
> 
> For example, Coffee Cup can become, Coffee Bean or Cup Holder.
> 
> Let's begin with:
> 
> *Coffee Cup *


----------



## eMacMan

sale lien



SINC said:


> Time for a rules review:


sale lien=saline makes perfect sense when the brain is working. Didn't mean to be too saltybeejacon


----------



## screature

garage sale


----------



## SINC

garage door


----------



## screature

door man


----------



## SINC

man made


----------



## sk

home made


----------



## eMacMan

home run


----------



## KC4

home grown


----------



## SINC

leave home


----------



## Kazak

leave town


----------



## eMacMan

town down (We are heading into tornado season beejacon)


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> town down (We are heading into tornado season beejacon)


And it's . . .

down south


----------



## Sonal

south park


----------



## SINC

park place


----------



## Kazak

place kicker


----------



## sk

deal kicker


----------



## Kazak

raw deal


----------



## SINC

rubbed raw


----------



## screature

raw hide


----------



## eMacMan

raw there (Think British accent)


----------



## Aurora

raw image


----------



## screature

raw meat


----------



## eMacMan

meat her (blame the metre police for that one)


----------



## screature

frozen meat


----------



## Kazak

frozen grin


----------



## SINC

sly grin


----------



## Aurora

sheepish grin


----------



## Kazak

wide grin


----------



## SINC

open wide


----------



## KC4

open sesame


----------



## Kazak

Sesame Street


----------



## The Doug

Fascination Street


----------



## KC4

Coronation Street


----------



## Stojko

Main Street


----------



## Kazak

Picabo Street


----------



## KC4

Quality Street


----------



## Kazak

Quality Records


----------



## Stojko

Sonic Records


----------



## BigDL

Sonic Youth


----------



## screature

youth movement


----------



## Aurora

labour movement


----------



## Stojko

labor law


----------



## screature

cheap labour (mind the Canadian vs. US spelling  )


----------



## sk

cheap imitation


----------



## screature

cheap skate


----------



## BigDL

offset skate


----------



## eMacMan

figure skate


----------



## Stojko

figure eight


----------



## sk

grade eight


----------



## SINC

grade eggs


----------



## BigDL

Grade "A"


----------



## SINC

sub grade


----------



## eMacMan

sub mariner


----------



## Stojko

sub way

(does that count?  )


----------



## The Doug

Ancient Mariner


----------



## Stojko

ancient empire


----------



## KC4

Empire waist


----------



## Stojko

empire state


----------



## eMacMan

collapsed state (Thanks to W & BO)


----------



## SINC

collapsed building


----------



## The Doug

building permit


----------



## SINC

permit entry


----------



## screature

entry point


----------



## SINC

point out


----------



## screature

You're out!!


----------



## SINC

out loud


----------



## screature

pass out


----------



## The Doug

pass gas


----------



## KC4

^^^
gas mask!!


----------



## Aurora

gas meter


----------



## screature

natural gas


----------



## SINC

look natural


----------



## Stojko

natural food


----------



## screature

fast food


----------



## Stojko

(lol, i love how natural food went to fast food)

food fight


----------



## SINC

fight night


----------



## eMacMan

food fighters (great name for a rock band)


----------



## Stojko

chinese food


----------



## tilt

Chinese checkers


----------



## SINC

chinese kite


----------



## Aurora

box kite


----------



## eMacMan

kite cheques (a la Goldman Sachs, W, BO and Harpo)


----------



## SINC

bad cheques


----------



## Aurora

my bad (God but I hate that expression)


----------



## Kazak

my mistake


----------



## cdncableguy

my wife


----------



## SINC

wife beater


----------



## sk

beater bike


----------



## Kazak

bike race


----------



## SINC

race track


----------



## KC4

track rat


----------



## sk

rat fink


----------



## Kazak

fink different 

(couldn't resist)


----------



## SINC

different strokes


----------



## eMacMan

different chill (Limited slip no less)


----------



## Kazak

wind chill


----------



## Stojko

strong wind


----------



## eMacMan

pass wind


----------



## Stojko

wind mobile


----------



## SINC

mobile home


----------



## screature

home ice


----------



## SINC

ice crystals


----------



## Kazak

Ice Castles (blech)


----------



## SINC

castles ruins


----------



## KC4

ancient ruins


----------



## Stojko

ancient empire


----------



## sk

colonial empire


----------



## Stojko

Colonial Building


----------



## Kazak

empire building


----------



## sk

building block


----------



## Kazak

Block Watch


----------



## SINC

watch commander


----------



## sk

watch tower


----------



## KC4

water tower


----------



## SINC

still water


----------



## cdncableguy

distillation still


----------



## SINC

wonder still


----------



## KC4

wonder wall


----------



## SINC

wall flower


----------



## eMacMan

wall eye


----------



## SINC

eye ball


----------



## Kazak

ball bearing


----------



## The Doug

bearing down


----------



## screature

down under


----------



## SINC

under water


----------



## screature

water falls


----------



## SINC

falls apart


----------



## Kazak

torn apart


----------



## KC4

apart tied (with tip of the hat to eMacMan)


----------



## SINC

tied tight


----------



## screature

tight end


----------



## Aurora

the end


----------



## KC4

end game


----------



## screature

end time


----------



## SINC

end run


----------



## eMacMan

run down


----------



## SINC

rub down


----------



## Aurora

duck down


----------



## SINC

dead duck


----------



## KC4

Dead Sea (a.k.a the one note that Florence Foster Jenkins could really sing)


----------



## sk

magnificent sea


----------



## SINC

magnificent obsession


----------



## Aurora

magnificent seven


----------



## SINC

seven sisters


----------



## Aurora

sob Sisters


----------



## screature

twin sisters


----------



## KC4

Soul Sisters


----------



## eMacMan

soul doubt


----------



## SINC

eternal soul


----------



## eMacMan

eternal flame (visions of a burning Bush, relax Cheney it's only until they run out of Sulphur)


----------



## SINC

fan flame


----------



## screature

fan dance


----------



## SINC

dance band


----------



## Kazak

rubber band


----------



## The Doug

burning rubber


----------



## Kazak

bra burning


----------



## KC4

Bra Zen (a.k.a. the practice of Bubbism)


----------



## eMacMan

bra seer


----------



## Kazak

bra strap


----------



## KC4

Bra Maw (The gaping mouth of a bull udderly gawking)


----------



## SINC

training bra


----------



## eMacMan

training failure


----------



## Aurora

training film


----------



## Kazak

8mm film


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> 8mm film


Hmm, since when did *8mm* become a word? 

film festival


----------



## Kazak

Fringe Festival


----------



## SINC

fringe movement


----------



## KC4

fringe element


----------



## Kazak

Fifth Element


----------



## SINC

fifth grade


----------



## KC4

Fifth Amendment (re: SINC's charge of illegal word use against Kazak and eMacMan)


----------



## SINC

fifth race


----------



## KC4

fifth gear


----------



## Aurora

gear head


----------



## eMacMan

stripped gear


----------



## screature

gear down


----------



## SINC

down side


----------



## eMacMan

side winder


----------



## macdoodle

Cable winder


----------



## SINC

cable car


----------



## screature

car park


----------



## SINC

parallel park


----------



## screature

Park Place


----------



## eMacMan

Place terror (plasterer)


----------



## SINC

place setting


----------



## screature

setting sun


----------



## SINC

sun flower


----------



## eMacMan

sun dried


----------



## SINC

dried fruit


----------



## macdoodle

Fruit slices


----------



## Kazak

cheese slices (Schnort!)


----------



## SINC

cheese wheel


----------



## Kazak

runny cheese


----------



## SINC

cream cheese


----------



## Kazak

skin cream


----------



## KC4

Cheese skin (BooYahhh!)


----------



## Kazak

onion skin


----------



## SINC

skin shin


----------



## KC4

shin bone


----------



## SINC

bone fish


----------



## Aurora

rotten fish.
Wow! Member since '01 and at 200 posts already. Dr. G look out.


----------



## Kazak

"something rotten"


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> bone fish





Aurora said:


> rotten fish.
> Wow! Member since '01 and at 200 posts already. Dr. G look out.





Kazak said:


> "something rotten"


Hmmpffff!

Something Fishy!


----------



## The Doug

fishy circumstances


----------



## SINC

fishy smell


----------



## Aurora

smell test


----------



## Kazak

"Test" thread (Woot!)


----------



## SINC

thread needle


----------



## KC4

Needle nose


----------



## The Doug

nose piercing


----------



## SINC

piercing noise


----------



## Kazak

white noise


----------



## SINC

snow white


----------



## KC4

snow job


----------



## SINC

job one


----------



## screature

The one


----------



## KC4

The only


----------



## screature

only one


----------



## eMacMan

one inch (over the line)


----------



## screature

inch worm


----------



## Kazak

bait worm


----------



## SINC

cut bait


----------



## The Doug

cut cheese


----------



## SINC

cheese please


----------



## screature

yes please


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> cheese please





screature said:


> yes please


Woot!

more please


----------



## eMacMan

more on (too many out there to pick just one)


----------



## Aurora

right on


----------



## screature

on track


----------



## SINC

track tour


----------



## eMacMan

_Tour in _(Notice it's in Italianics)


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> track tour


Woot! Can't beat us, join us! 


eMacMan said:


> _Tour in _(Notice it's in Italianics)


Hee heeee!

On Tour


----------



## SINC

Pile on


----------



## KC4

Audio Pile ( that mess of CDs that never get organized)


----------



## SINC

pile it


----------



## eMacMan

pile at (rough landing there)


----------



## KC4

Pile Up!


----------



## eMacMan

up sit


----------



## KC4

sit out


----------



## SINC

out side


----------



## Kazak

side out


----------



## SINC

strike out


----------



## The Doug

wildcat strike


----------



## eMacMan

strike gold


----------



## KC4

Gold Medal! (Woot!)


----------



## Kazak

silver medal (woot?)


----------



## KC4

Any Medal (Woot!)


----------



## Aurora

service medal


----------



## SINC

poor service


----------



## screature

cash poor


----------



## SINC

cash discount


----------



## tilt

Employee discount


----------



## SINC

new employee


----------



## Kazak

disgruntled employee (never met a gruntled one)


----------



## Stojko

employee meeting


----------



## SINC

meeting agenda


----------



## KC4

hidden agenda


----------



## SINC

hidden corner


----------



## KC4

Corner Gas


----------



## SINC

gas guzzler


----------



## Aurora

gas pains


----------



## SINC

growing pains


----------



## Kazak

growing frustration


----------



## eMacMan

growing phenomenally (Gas and Power bills post privatization)


----------



## KC4

phenomenally talented


----------



## SINC

talented musician


----------



## Aurora

talented Idol (American or Canadian--Your choice)


----------



## KC4

idol worship


----------



## SINC

worship service


----------



## eMacMan

in service


----------



## SINC

dig in


----------



## eMacMan

in decent


----------



## KC4

decent sea


----------



## Kazak

sea slug


----------



## SINC

slug fest


----------



## tilt

Fest eringwound (festering wound, but since everyone else is playing around with splitting words, hey, why not me too!)


----------



## SINC

gab fest


----------



## KC4

Fest evil


----------



## eMacMan

gab bee


----------



## SINC

bee gone


----------



## Kazak

do bee (think Romper Room)

(seriously)


----------



## SINC

eye do


----------



## eMacMan

eye aye


----------



## SINC

pink eye


----------



## eMacMan

eye dell


----------



## SINC

eye lash


----------



## eMacMan

eye doll


----------



## SINC

doll house


----------



## Kazak

Roald doll


----------



## KC4

doll close


----------



## SINC

close by


----------



## eMacMan

by plain


----------



## SINC

plain down


----------



## eMacMan

cider down


----------



## SINC

apple cider


----------



## eMacMan

cider zee


----------



## SINC

ease zee


----------



## screature

pull ease


----------



## SINC

ease stir


----------



## KC4

ease mint


----------



## SINC

pepper mint


----------



## eMacMan

Sergeant Pepper (Thank God we got through the Olympics without him reappearing)


----------



## SINC

ground pepper


----------



## screature

pepper spray (and thank god thank none of it was needed at the Olympics)


----------



## SINC

spray wash


----------



## screature

white wash


----------



## SINC

paint white


----------



## screature

White House


----------



## SINC

house paint


----------



## KC4

house arrest (aka Roman Holiday)


----------



## screature

cardiac arrest (sorry SINC it was there for the taking  )


----------



## SINC

cardiac recovery


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> cardiac recovery


Full recovery! :clap:


----------



## KC4

Good recovery!


----------



## SINC

feel good


----------



## eMacMan

good enough (for government work)


----------



## KC4

tough enough


----------



## eMacMan

tough end


----------



## SINC

in tough


----------



## KC4

tough love


----------



## eMacMan

Love Early


----------



## SINC

early riser


----------



## screature

early bird


----------



## eMacMan

early err


----------



## SINC

mise early


----------



## tilt

Eag early


----------



## The Doug

early wax


----------



## SINC

turtle wax


----------



## Kazak

turtle derby


----------



## SINC

derby hat


----------



## Kazak

old hat


----------



## KC4

hat trick


----------



## Kazak

turn trick


----------



## KC4

turn table


----------



## eMacMan

Table Mesa


----------



## SINC

dining table


----------



## Kazak

fine dining


----------



## SINC

fine alley


----------



## KC4

fine whine


----------



## SINC

engine whine


----------



## Aurora

forum whine


----------



## eMacMan

whine airy (for all you winos)


----------



## SINC

phyne whine


----------



## screature

use whine (what some men get called)


----------



## SINC

says use


----------



## Kazak

ab use


----------



## The Doug

calgary ab





_i think this thread is somewhat off the rails eh!_


----------



## KC4

Calgary Stampede

(Define "off" and is that bad? Discuss)


----------



## Kazak

Calgary Cowboys (WHA woot!)

(rails are overrated)


----------



## screature

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## KC4

Dallas Texas


----------



## SINC

texas tea


----------



## KC4

^^^
ice tea (unsweetened)


----------



## SINC

tea bag (nuttin' personal)


----------



## KC4

paper bag !


----------



## SINC

bag gar


----------



## KC4

alligator gar


----------



## The Doug

gar field


----------



## SINC

wheat field


----------



## Stojko

whole wheat


----------



## Kazak

whole enchilada


----------



## tilt

Whole Intheground


----------



## KC4

Whole Sail


----------



## SINC

sail price


----------



## The Doug

price isright


----------



## SINC

OK, let's back up to the rules again.

TWO WORDS, not combining words to make words that do not exist:



tilt said:


> Whole Intheground





The Doug said:


> price isright


Neither "intheground" nor "isright" are words.

Carrying on:

price tag


----------



## Kazak

tag you'reit (tee hee)

Tag Heuer


----------



## The Doug

skin tag


----------



## SINC

skin knee


----------



## Kazak

Wounded Knee


----------



## eMacMan

Wounded pride


----------



## KC4

Lion pride


----------



## eMacMan

lion bed


----------



## Kazak

Burning Bed


----------



## eMacMan

burning witches (Given all that's happening I do expect a resurgence in this grotesque hobby)


----------



## SINC

it witches


----------



## KC4

witches what


----------



## SINC

what lightbulb


----------



## eMacMan

sand witches


----------



## Kazak

George Sand


----------



## tilt

White sand


----------



## KC4

white noise


----------



## Aurora

white whale


----------



## eMacMan

White Wash (Tip of the hat to the real pros in DC)beejacon


----------



## SINC

wash her


----------



## eMacMan

her arcane


----------



## SINC

her brush


----------



## Kazak

Fuller Brush


----------



## daniels

tooth Brush


----------



## KC4

Tooth ferry


----------



## Kazak

Bryan Ferry


----------



## eMacMan

Bonner's Ferry


----------



## SINC

ferry dust


----------



## eMacMan

coal dust *(KABOOM)*


----------



## KC4

coal gas


----------



## SINC

gas coupon


----------



## eMacMan

gas blowout


----------



## SINC

premium gas


----------



## Kazak

Classical Gas


----------



## SINC

gas pain


----------



## KC4

Window pain (a common complaint of PC users)


----------



## SINC

pain glass


----------



## eMacMan

glass cow (for those of you that are Scotched)


----------



## SINC

cow were


----------



## Kazak

Black Cow


----------



## eMacMan

Cow tow (said the PM to the taxpayer)


----------



## Stojko

tow truck


----------



## KC4

Tow tally


----------



## Kazak

Tally Ho


----------



## SINC

tally score


----------



## tilt

Score tonight


----------



## SINC

tonight show


----------



## Aurora

show time


----------



## SINC

time machine


----------



## eMacMan

time doubt


----------



## SINC

daylight time


----------



## eMacMan

rag time (syncopate that)


----------



## KC4

time meter


----------



## The Doug

meter reader


----------



## Aurora

slow reader


----------



## SINC

slow boat


----------



## The Doug

boat people


----------



## SINC

people power


----------



## Stojko

wind power


----------



## The Doug

solar wind


----------



## Aurora

wind resistance


----------



## Kazak

Wind Up (best song on _Aqualung_)


----------



## eMacMan

Wind owes (name of substandard computer OS)


----------



## tilt

Up yours


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Wind owes (name of substandard computer OS)


owes money


----------



## eMacMan

Cheery owes (Commercialtptptptp)


----------



## SINC

owes debt


----------



## The Doug

debt free


----------



## SINC

free willy


----------



## The Doug

willy nilly


----------



## SINC

wild willy


----------



## eMacMan

wild earnest


----------



## SINC

earnest lee


----------



## eMacMan

lee eves


----------



## SINC

eves end


----------



## eMacMan

end less


----------



## Aurora

end game


----------



## eMacMan

Big Game (Grizzlies think of hunters as this)


----------



## SINC

game me


----------



## eMacMan

me gear


----------



## Kazak

Mobile Me


----------



## SINC

me too


----------



## Kazak

Too Pieces (song by Yaz)


----------



## SINC

candy pieces


----------



## Aurora

candy lips


----------



## SINC

lips sync


----------



## eMacMan

two lips (puns intended)beejacon


----------



## SINC

two borg


----------



## KC4

borg nine (just being ernest)


----------



## SINC

nine tee


----------



## KC4

tee totaler


----------



## SINC

goat tee


----------



## eMacMan

go goat


----------



## cdncableguy

go nads


----------



## SINC

get go


----------



## eMacMan

get up


----------



## SINC

four get


----------



## eMacMan

four score


----------



## SINC

score ring


----------



## KC4

Flounder ring


----------



## SINC

ring gear


----------



## eMacMan

ring ore


----------



## SINC

ore bit


----------



## The Doug

bit rate


----------



## KC4

bit ten


----------



## SINC

deleted


----------



## KC4

KC4 said:


> bit ten





SINC said:


> rate performance


twice shy?


----------



## SINC

ten deer


----------



## Aurora

perfect ten


----------



## SINC

perfect storm


----------



## Kazak

Christine Perfect (before she married John McVie)


----------



## SINC

perfect circle


----------



## eMacMan

perfect ion (got a charge out of that one)


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> perfect ion (got a charge out of that one)


:lmao::clap: good one 

Perfect score


----------



## SINC

near perfect


----------



## Kazak

near beer


----------



## KC4

Root Beer


----------



## SINC

beer bottle


----------



## eMacMan

bottle neck


----------



## SINC

neck tie


----------



## Aurora

railway tie


----------



## eMacMan

andiron tie


----------



## SINC

tie down


----------



## Aurora

duck down


----------



## SINC

mallard duck


----------



## Kazak

(too slow)


----------



## SINC

Uh, time to refresh the browser?


----------



## eMacMan

mallard key


----------



## SINC

key west


----------



## Kazak

Adam West


----------



## KC4

Adam Ant


----------



## SINC

ant farm


----------



## Kazak

Animal Farm


----------



## SINC

farm aid


----------



## KC4

Band Aid


----------



## Kazak

The Band


----------



## eMacMan

band aged (Rolling Uglies?)


----------



## SINC

man aged


----------



## KC4

aged cheese (woot!)


----------



## SINC

cheese cake (wooter!)


----------



## eMacMan

cake maker


----------



## KC4

cake walk


----------



## Kazak

Widow's Walk


----------



## SINC

walk tall


----------



## eMacMan

tall eye


----------



## KC4

eye phone


----------



## Aurora

princess phone


----------



## SINC

phone call


----------



## Aurora

call girl (Sorry. Couldn't resist)


----------



## SINC

girl talk


----------



## eMacMan

girls talk (a lot)


----------



## The Doug

trash talk


----------



## Kazak

white trash


----------



## SINC

stash trash


----------



## KC4

Must stash


----------



## SINC

must hard


----------



## The Doug

hard head


----------



## SINC

head ding


----------



## The Doug

ding dong


----------



## pbelanger

small dong


----------



## Kazak

King Dong


----------



## KC4

Joe King


----------



## SINC

hike king


----------



## Kazak

King Crimson


----------



## SINC

crimson sunset


----------



## Kazak

Sunset Strip


----------



## Aurora

strip club


----------



## SINC

club foot


----------



## KC4

left foot


----------



## Kazak

Left Bank


----------



## eMacMan

Crow foot (Calgarians will get the references)


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> Crow foot (Calgarians will get the references)


I do, but someone with BC plates just cut in front of you. HONK!

Left Behind


----------



## Kazak

Old Crow


----------



## KC4

Crow Cuss


----------



## Kazak

Jim Crow


----------



## KC4

Crow Bar (very seedy place)


----------



## Kazak

Bar Sinister


----------



## SINC

bar turd 

(Just for eMacMan. )


----------



## eMacMan

turd around (back to Edmonchuk)


----------



## KC4

Leo Turd


----------



## eMacMan

Leo tart


----------



## SINC

tart taste


----------



## The Doug

taste tester


----------



## SINC

tester field


----------



## Aurora

field mouse


----------



## SINC

Mouse turd


----------



## KC4

Turd ducking


----------



## SINC

ducking shots


----------



## eMacMan

ducking responsibility


----------



## SINC

responsibility demonstrated


----------



## The Doug

demonstrated skills


----------



## SINC

skills awe


----------



## adam.sn

Awe Some


----------



## SINC

hand some


----------



## KC4

some buddy


----------



## SINC

buddy holly


----------



## daniels

holly berry


----------



## eMacMan

berry good


----------



## SINC

good fellow


----------



## daniels

good coffee


----------



## The Doug

coffee mill


----------



## SINC

mill ions


----------



## KC4

stanch ions


----------



## daniels

addict ions


----------



## Aurora

positive ions


----------



## eMacMan

Aurora said:


> positive ions


positive lee


----------



## KC4

lee ward


----------



## eMacMan

ward den


----------



## SINC

den ire


----------



## eMacMan

Ire land


----------



## SINC

land dead


----------



## KC4

land man


----------



## SINC

man aged


----------



## eMacMan

man err


----------



## SINC

err ring


----------



## Aurora

ring tone


----------



## eMacMan

Ring oh <insert star emoticon here>


----------



## SINC

bing oh ( I cherry picked that one!)


----------



## Aurora

Oh Susanna


----------



## SINC

oh boy


----------



## adam.sn

Boy Genius


----------



## SINC

genius bar


----------



## daniels

chocolate bar


----------



## SINC

Bar room


----------



## tilt

Room bah


----------



## daniels

powder room


----------



## SINC

gun powder


----------



## KC4

powder keg


----------



## daniels

baking powder


----------



## tilt

Baking soda


----------



## eMacMan

soda popped


----------



## daniels

fizzy soda


----------



## SINC

soda cracker


----------



## eMacMan

soda zit


----------



## Aurora

cream soda


----------



## SINC

soda fountain


----------



## tilt

Fountain Head


----------



## pbelanger

head waiter


----------



## KC4

Dumb Waiter


----------



## daniels

tip waiter


----------



## eMacMan

waiter out (dem starms deys a comin byes)


----------



## pbelanger

out house


----------



## Kazak

halfway house


----------



## The Doug

meet halfway


----------



## Aurora

track meet


----------



## KC4

Meet Market


----------



## SINC

Market tear


----------



## KC4

Musket tear


----------



## SINC

musket ball


----------



## pbelanger

ball breaker


----------



## Kazak

Breaker Morant


----------



## eMacMan

breaker heart


----------



## SINC

heart ten


----------



## cdncableguy

ten four


----------



## KC4

Casing Four


----------



## SINC

shell casing


----------



## eMacMan

shell turd (the crap is backbeejacon)


----------



## KC4

splint turd


----------



## SINC

skin splint


----------



## pbelanger

skin head


----------



## Aurora

skin game


----------



## eMacMan

skin flint


----------



## SINC

flint lock


----------



## KC4

lock down (what happens when you get a haircut)


----------



## pbelanger

down syndrome


----------



## Kazak

Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## The Doug

Stockholm University



bork bork bork


----------



## eMacMan

Free university (which is not the same as University free)


----------



## SINC

Born free


----------



## Aurora

free lunch


----------



## KC4

lunch bunch


----------



## SINC

banana bunch


----------



## Kazak

Banana Boat


----------



## SINC

boat hell


----------



## tilt

Hell low


----------



## Kazak

Low Rider


----------



## daniels

Flo Rider


----------



## KC4

Bull rider


----------



## Aurora

bull horn


----------



## daniels

car horn


----------



## Kazak

car car (Let's go riding in the . . .)


----------



## eMacMan

car tune (409)


----------



## SINC

snick car


----------



## KC4

snick her


----------



## eMacMan

her dell


----------



## SINC

fault her


----------



## KC4

no fault!


----------



## SINC

don't no


----------



## Mac_100x

no wait!


----------



## SINC

wait her


----------



## KC4

great her


----------



## SINC

in great


----------



## macdoodle

in too!


----------



## SINC

too wards


----------



## eMacMan

Two too (Sonja Henning rules!)


----------



## SINC

too much


----------



## eMacMan

much stirred


----------



## SINC

Stirred rice


----------



## Mac_100x

stirred pudding


----------



## SINC

pudding together


----------



## pbelanger

together forever


----------



## Mr.Tickles

together changing


----------



## daniels

time changing


----------



## tilt

Time err


----------



## pbelanger

err cautiously


----------



## Mac_100x

very cautiously


----------



## KC4

cautiously optimistic


----------



## eMacMan

optimistic alley


----------



## daniels

dark alley


----------



## SINC

sunken dark


----------



## eMacMan

dark side (Remember Windoze?)


----------



## Aurora

dark moon


----------



## eMacMan

moon dog


----------



## SINC

dog gone


----------



## macdoodle

dog days (of summer)


----------



## SINC

days land


----------



## Mac_100x

huge land


----------



## SINC

reef huge


----------



## Mac_100x

coral reef


----------



## SINC

reef fuse


----------



## eMacMan

reef ridge


----------



## SINC

reef four


----------



## Aurora

four flusher


----------



## SINC

four finger


----------



## KC4

fish finger


----------



## SINC

finger ring


----------



## eMacMan

fickle finger


----------



## SINC

finger red


----------



## tilt

Red sun


----------



## SINC

sun dry


----------



## daniels

sun screen


----------



## SINC

Screen test


----------



## The Doug

test thread


----------



## SINC

Thread bare


----------



## pbelanger

bare bones


----------



## SINC

tram bones


----------



## eMacMan

tram bowline


----------



## SINC

bowline nots


----------



## KC4

hare nots


----------



## eMacMan

nots see


----------



## SINC

see saw


----------



## eMacMan

saw buck


----------



## SINC

buck shot


----------



## pbelanger

buck naked


----------



## SINC

Buck skin


----------



## eMacMan

buck doff


----------



## SINC

Doff hat


----------



## pbelanger

black hat


----------



## KC4

Black magic


----------



## screature

magic bullet


----------



## SINC

magic carpet


----------



## tilt

Carpet baggers


----------



## daniels

Flying carpet


----------



## SINC

flying high


----------



## screature

high time


----------



## KC4

High Test (Woot!)


----------



## SINC

test tickle beejacon


----------



## screature

litmus test


----------



## SINC

litmus tardy


----------



## Aurora

litmus paper


----------



## screature

Paper Chase (a movie)


----------



## SINC

purr chase


----------



## KC4

purr loin (a happy but dyslexic large cat)


----------



## SINC

chip purr


----------



## tilt

Chip monk


----------



## daniels

potato chips


----------



## SINC

sweet potato


----------



## eMacMan

sweet end (AG being eaten by polar bearsbeejacon)


----------



## SINC

open end


----------



## The Doug

British Open


----------



## eMacMan

End over (curling, Maryland)


----------



## SINC

open book


----------



## screature

book ends


----------



## Aurora

book him (Danno)


----------



## eMacMan

him knoll (in a church pew near you.)


----------



## SINC

knoll ledge


----------



## KC4

Yearn Knoll


----------



## SINC

so yearn


----------



## eMacMan

so jars (aka jar heads)


----------



## tilt

So low (as in piano or guitar)


----------



## The Doug

low tide


----------



## SINC

tide dings


----------



## eMacMan

side dings


----------



## SINC

dings wing


----------



## eMacMan

wing nuts (search Global warming thread for your favourite flavour)


----------



## SINC

nuts potting (in the AGW thread?)


----------



## eMacMan

potting around


----------



## SINC

around about


----------



## tilt

About turn


----------



## eMacMan

turn out


----------



## SINC

in turn


----------



## ComputerIdiot

turn about


----------



## KC4

turn tail


----------



## SINC

rhea turn


----------



## cdncableguy

turn left


----------



## eMacMan

left behind (the children thanks to the No Child Left Behind bill)


----------



## SINC

behind glass


----------



## screature

glass table


----------



## eMacMan

glass nosed


----------



## SINC

nosed out


----------



## screature

out done


----------



## SINC

free done


----------



## screature

free range


----------



## SINC

range rider


----------



## Aurora

easy rider


----------



## SINC

easy touch


----------



## tilt

Touch me


----------



## SINC

beejacon not me


----------



## eMacMan

me eager


----------



## KC4

little eager


----------



## SINC

darn little


----------



## eMacMan

Little John


----------



## daniels

Stuart little


----------



## SINC

darn little


----------



## KC4

darn socks


----------



## screature

Red Socks


----------



## SINC

red dish


----------



## eMacMan

Red Planet (The Russians are coming!)


----------



## SINC

beet red


----------



## KC4

Beet nick


----------



## screature

Nick Cave (and The Bad Seeds)


----------



## SINC

nick cull


----------



## screature

cull vert


----------



## SINC

cull herd


----------



## Kazak

miss herd


----------



## Aurora

miss take


----------



## KC4

Miss Steak (the winner of the most MOOving story about bovines gone wrong)


----------



## Aurora

steak knife


----------



## tilt

Steak calm


----------



## Kazak

calm me (in the morning)


----------



## SINC

me good . . .( just sayin')


----------



## Aurora

mobile me


----------



## SINC

baby's mobile


----------



## eMacMan

mobile IT


----------



## KC4

IT whiteys


----------



## SINC

it sucks


----------



## eMacMan

buck it (list)


----------



## KC4

buck naked


----------



## eMacMan

naked truth (thankfully will never happen with Harpo)


----------



## screature

inconvenient truth


----------



## SINC

truth serum


----------



## KC4

Blood serum


----------



## screature

Blood Simple (movie)


----------



## SINC

simple solution


----------



## screature

cleaning solution


----------



## SINC

spring cleaning


----------



## tilt

Spring chicken


----------



## Kazak

headless chicken


----------



## The Doug

headless guitar


----------



## Aurora

headless horseman


----------



## SINC

horseman ship


----------



## Kazak

ship happens


----------



## SINC

happens stance


----------



## eMacMan

gunfighters stance


----------



## cdncableguy

wide stance


----------



## KC4

Empirical Stance


----------



## SINC

dish stance


----------



## The Doug

dish out


----------



## screature

POW out ()


----------



## SINC

push out


----------



## screature

final push


----------



## eMacMan

final eyeteeth D)


----------



## SINC

final piece


----------



## screature

game piece


----------



## SINC

name game


----------



## screature

family name


----------



## SINC

extended family


----------



## screature

Adams Family


----------



## SINC

family portrait


----------



## Kazak

landscape portrait (I think that's possible)


----------



## KC4

portrait photography


----------



## eMacMan

portrait ore


----------



## SINC

ore gone


----------



## Kazak

fur ore


----------



## screature

ore able eek


----------



## SINC

contain able


----------



## Kazak

Canaan able (sibling rivalry)


----------



## SINC

able bodied


----------



## Aurora

full bodied


----------



## SINC

wonder full


----------



## Aurora

wonder bread


----------



## SINC

bread pudding


----------



## Kazak

thorough bread


----------



## eMacMan

break bread


----------



## KC4

coffee break


----------



## Kazak

Coffee Crisp


----------



## SINC

crisp morning


----------



## Kazak

morning person


----------



## KC4

Morning glory


----------



## screature

glory be


----------



## SINC

old glory


----------



## eMacMan

glory us


----------



## SINC

adventure us


----------



## tilt

Beauty us


----------



## SINC

black beauty


----------



## Aurora

black magic


----------



## radante

Aurora said:


> black magic


magic bag


----------



## radante

radante said:


> magic bag


brown bag


----------



## radante

radante said:


> brown bag


brown nose

big nose


----------



## Kazak

nobody nose (the trouble I've seen)


----------



## SINC

nose wheel


----------



## The Doug

wheel hoe


----------



## Kazak

wheel he (pop a)


----------



## KC4

wheel house


----------



## eMacMan

round house


----------



## Kazak

house proud (town mouse)


----------



## SINC

house broken


----------



## eMacMan

out house (gayly decorated no doubt.beejacon)


----------



## Aurora

coming out


----------



## SINC

home coming


----------



## Aurora

home less


----------



## SINC

bottom less


----------



## screature

less ons


----------



## SINC

ground less


----------



## Kazak

Les Nessman? No? Okay:

ground Chuck (sorry, Mr. Norris)


----------



## SINC

chuck roast (have at him!)


----------



## Kazak

wienie roast (sorry, guys)


----------



## SINC

little wienie (even sorrier)


----------



## eMacMan

Little Ton


----------



## KC4

Won Ton


----------



## eMacMan

Tie Ton


----------



## tilt

Ton teal (done deal)


----------



## SINC

gent teal


----------



## eMacMan

Co gent


----------



## SINC

gent till


----------



## Kazak

gent tree


----------



## SINC

tree limb


----------



## KC4

limb eau (water dance)


----------



## SINC

limb beau (bar dance)


----------



## Kazak

limb oh (the discovery that eternity is not working out the way you'd hoped)


----------



## SINC

oh joy


----------



## Kazak

gel oh


----------



## KC4

Oh Captain


----------



## winwintoo

Captain America


----------



## Kazak

Captain Underpants


----------



## SINC

army captain


----------



## Aurora

army guy


----------



## Kazak

army gettin'


----------



## SINC

gettin' going


----------



## winwintoo

going strong


----------



## SINC

strong gear


----------



## cdncableguy

gear box


----------



## winwintoo

box top


----------



## screature

top dog


----------



## SINC

dog fight


----------



## screature

Fight Club


----------



## SINC

club fit


----------



## KC4

Wee Fit


----------



## eMacMan

wee nerd


----------



## KC4

Engine nerd ((P Nerd G)


----------



## eMacMan

Engine hear (straight pipesbeejacon)


----------



## SINC

hear ring


----------



## screature

O ring


----------



## SINC

ring tone


----------



## Aurora

tone deaf


----------



## SINC

deaf mute


----------



## screature

mute button


----------



## SINC

button hole


----------



## Aurora

black hole


----------



## SINC

hole down


----------



## screature

down town


----------



## SINC

town pump


----------



## screature

stomach pump


----------



## SINC

pump gas


----------



## Macuser4ever

gas mask


----------



## SINC

mask scent


----------



## daniels

flower scent


----------



## SINC

scent mail


----------



## screature

snail mail


----------



## SINC

snail trail


----------



## screature

trail behind


----------



## tilt

Pert behind


----------



## SINC

behind cover


----------



## winwintoo

cover art


----------



## SINC

art tickle


----------



## KC4

art effect


----------



## The Doug

lake effect


----------



## SINC

effect active


----------



## winwintoo

active ingredients


----------



## SINC

retro active


----------



## Kazak

retro say (think French)


----------



## SINC

say what


----------



## Kazak

kilo what


----------



## KC4

Kilo Moana


----------



## Kazak

Moana Lisa (that's what they called her in high school)


----------



## winwintoo

lisa car


----------



## Kazak

car Bonn


----------



## eMacMan

Bonn Amy


----------



## SINC

bonn fire


----------



## The Doug

fire ring


----------



## SINC

cross fire


----------



## screature

friendly fire


----------



## SINC

user friendly


----------



## eMacMan

user unfriendly (Windozers)


----------



## screature

computer user


----------



## Aurora

pot user


----------



## winwintoo

user manual


----------



## SINC

crock pot


----------



## tilt

User error

Too slow on the draw Sinc


----------



## Kazak

error Flynn


----------



## eMacMan

Flynn Flame


----------



## SINC

flame bout


----------



## eMacMan

flame doubt


----------



## KC4

Flame text


----------



## SINC

text tile


----------



## screature

infant tile


----------



## SINC

lay tile


----------



## winwintoo

lay about


----------



## SINC

about face


----------



## screature

face off


----------



## SINC

off side


----------



## eMacMan

off ten


----------



## KC4

Ten antsy


----------



## SINC

ten spot


----------



## screature

forgot ten


----------



## SINC

bright ten


----------



## KC4

ten or


----------



## SINC

or else


----------



## Kazak

else snore (2BR02B)


----------



## SINC

snore kelp


----------



## KC4

kelp Trout


----------



## SINC

trout fly


----------



## screature

brook trout


----------



## SINC

sunny brook (TPB anyone?)


----------



## Kazak

Brook Benton


----------



## SINC

cook brook


----------



## Aurora

cook out


----------



## winwintoo

out house


----------



## SINC

round house


----------



## Aurora

round heels


----------



## screature

high heels


----------



## SINC

heels spur


----------



## Kazak

Hot spur (thanks, WS)


----------



## SINC

hot pot


----------



## eMacMan

pot head


----------



## SINC

head line


----------



## screature

dotted line


----------



## eMacMan

dotted eye


----------



## SINC

eye lid


----------



## eMacMan

lid rally


----------



## SINC

rally troops


----------



## screature

car rally


----------



## SINC

nash car


----------



## Aurora

car toon


----------



## eMacMan

tune knees (toon failed the spell check)


----------



## SINC

bees knees


----------



## Kazak

bees ides (you know, the other song)


----------



## SINC

march ides


----------



## daniels

march break


----------



## eMacMan

Cedar break


----------



## SINC

break wind


----------



## eMacMan

wind breaker ( for all the old farts)


----------



## SINC

wayward wind (a little GG just for you old farts)


----------



## Sonal

Wayward son. (Carry on.)


----------



## winwintoo

son shine


----------



## KC4

son glasses


----------



## SINC

crystal glasses


----------



## winwintoo

Crystal Lodge (Whistler, BC)


----------



## Kazak

lodge fries


----------



## Aurora

Veronica Lodge (Archie's girlfriend)


----------



## SINC

dish lodge


----------



## Aurora

dish courage (You're not the only one with bad puns Sinc)


----------



## eMacMan

dish doubt


----------



## Kazak

tucker doubt


----------



## tilt

Tyre doubt


----------



## eMacMan

read doubt


----------



## Kazak

read double


----------



## SINC

double down


----------



## eMacMan

eastbound down


----------



## Aurora

Epsom down


----------



## SINC

down pour


----------



## Kazak

pour poise


----------



## KC4

poise ably


----------



## SINC

suit ably


----------



## Aurora

law suit


----------



## SINC

in law


----------



## winwintoo

law your


----------



## eMacMan

your knoll ( for our Swedish fans)


----------



## Kazak

knoll limit


----------



## tilt

Knoll edge


----------



## SINC

edge gee


----------



## winwintoo

gee purse


----------



## eMacMan

gee string


----------



## daniels

cheese string


----------



## Davis

string cheese?


----------



## SINC

string gears


----------



## Aurora

string beans


----------



## winwintoo

beans talk


----------



## KC4

has beans


----------



## Kazak

tic talk


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> tic talk


Speaking of that - you're too slow there Kaz...(snort)


----------



## eMacMan

has hard (No not that, think Dukes of)


----------



## daniels

has money


----------



## SINC

money tree


----------



## Aurora

family tree


----------



## SINC

tree sure


----------



## tilt

Tree four (shut the door)


----------



## SINC

four give


----------



## Kazak

four get


----------



## screature

Get Out!!!


----------



## Kazak

freak out


----------



## Aurora

Your out


----------



## SINC

worn out


----------



## winwintoo

out fit


----------



## SINC

fit full


----------



## Kazak

full crumb


----------



## SINC

crumb bull


----------



## screature

Bull S**t! (sorry it was there...  PG 13)


----------



## SINC

s**t storm


----------



## Aurora

storm trooper


----------



## SINC

mounted trooper


----------



## tilt

Para trooper (para as in short for paragraph)


----------



## winwintoo

para fin


----------



## eMacMan

Fin niche


----------



## Aurora

tail fin


----------



## SINC

tail lings


----------



## eMacMan

fail ling (lings failed spell check)


----------



## KC4

Ling Cod


----------



## eMacMan

Ling con (For you Detroit Iron fans)


----------



## SINC

con tent


----------



## screature

circus tent


----------



## SINC

clown circus


----------



## eMacMan

circus stance


----------



## Aurora

picadilly circus


----------



## SINC

circus show


----------



## winwintoo

show were


----------



## KC4

show boat


----------



## SINC

boat tie


----------



## eMacMan

Tie one


----------



## Aurora

tie tan


----------



## SINC

tight tan


----------



## screature

tan hide


----------



## SINC

hide den


----------



## KC4

den tall


----------



## winwintoo

horses tall


----------



## Kazak

tall lee


----------



## screature

Walking Tall 
(classic 1970's movie with Joe Don Baker as sheriff Buford Pusser... "walk gently and carry a big stick".  )


----------



## SINC

wing walking


----------



## tilt

Wing tip


----------



## SINC

tip see


----------



## KC4

see monkey


----------



## Kazak

monkey do (watch where you step)


----------



## KC4

Monkey wrench


----------



## Kazak

wrench dressing (the kids' favourite)


----------



## SINC

crescent wrench


----------



## eMacMan

wrench ing (Surprised that passed the spell check test)


----------



## screature

socket wrench


----------



## SINC

wrench hands


----------



## screature

hands down


----------



## KC4

hands sum


----------



## SINC

sum thing


----------



## screature

no thing


----------



## eMacMan

no tory


----------



## screature

red tory


----------



## SINC

tory tales


----------



## eMacMan

regalia tory


----------



## SINC

tory blue


----------



## Aurora

blue moon


----------



## tilt

Blue up


----------



## SINC

mountain blue


----------



## KC4

Blue healer


----------



## SINC

faith healer


----------



## Kazak

two healer


----------



## SINC

lean two


----------



## Aurora

two timer (can be seen live at the Masters)


----------



## SINC

mary timer


----------



## eMacMan

mary NAIT


----------



## SINC

sum mary


----------



## Kazak

Mary wanna


----------



## SINC

wanna dance


----------



## eMacMan

defeat dance


----------



## SINC

rub defeat


----------



## screature

rub her


----------



## SINC

her peas


----------



## winwintoo

peas corp


----------



## KC4

peas enqueue


----------



## screature

sweet peas


----------



## winwintoo

sweet disposition


----------



## SINC

sweet treat


----------



## eMacMan

sweet end


----------



## screature

never end


----------



## SINC

end dead


----------



## screature

dead ahead


----------



## SINC

head ding


----------



## screature

head room


----------



## SINC

mush room


----------



## screature

room innate


----------



## winwintoo

innate intelligence


----------



## screature

artificial intelligence


----------



## winwintoo

artificial flowers


----------



## SINC

go flowers


----------



## Kazak

air go (cogito ____ sum)


----------



## Aurora

go train (Sorry. Toronto centric)


----------



## tilt

Train wreck


----------



## SINC

wreck creation


----------



## winwintoo

creation science (google suggested it, don't look at me )


----------



## screature

pro creation (Personally I am very good at it.   just kiddin')


----------



## SINC

pro test


----------



## Kazak

test ease


----------



## eMacMan

Tea ease


----------



## screature

commit tea


----------



## eMacMan

commit mints


----------



## screature

mints meat


----------



## Kazak

mints words


----------



## screature

words worth


----------



## KC4

word smith


----------



## SINC

black smith


----------



## screature

smith corona (brand of type writer)


----------



## SINC

corona beer


----------



## screature

beer stein


----------



## SINC

stein way


----------



## KC4

hen way


----------



## screature

way ward


----------



## SINC

ward den


----------



## winwintoo

den ease (Denny’s Grand Slam Breakfast)


----------



## Kazak

gar den (fish farm)


----------



## SINC

vine gar


----------



## winwintoo

gar age


----------



## SINC

garb age


----------



## screature

love age (a plant)


----------



## SINC

lost love


----------



## Aurora

illicit love (spicy thread eh!)


----------



## SINC

love lea


----------



## Aurora

love handles


----------



## KC4

handles messiah


----------



## Kazak

Messiah Nick


----------



## SINC

razor nick


----------



## Kazak

nick knack


----------



## KC4

guten knack


----------



## winwintoo

knack worst


----------



## eMacMan

Knack ores


----------



## SINC

ores skin


----------



## Kazak

screened ores


----------



## SINC

slip ores


----------



## tilt

Slip page


----------



## SINC

ram page


----------



## eMacMan

ram bull


----------



## KC4

ram blur


----------



## Kazak

am blur


----------



## SINC

blur red


----------



## eMacMan

hum blur


----------



## SINC

hum ball


----------



## screature

ball room


----------



## KC4

room innate


----------



## screature

elbow room


----------



## Kazak

elbow nyah (for Dilbert fans)


----------



## screature

broken elbow


----------



## SINC

broken arrow (old jimmy stewart movie)


----------



## KC4

Woot! Woot! Woot!

Bowen Arrow


----------



## SINC

arrow plane


----------



## screature

plane jane


----------



## Kazak

Jane us (the two-faced god)


----------



## SINC

lot us


----------



## KC4

festive us


----------



## SINC

bone us


----------



## Kazak

Ooh, I like Jeopardy.



SINC said:


> bone us


What is the Conservative government's long-term plan for all Canadians?

tea bone


----------



## Aurora

tea service


----------



## winwintoo

civil service


----------



## Kazak

civil eyes


----------



## daniels

social eyes


----------



## SINC

auntie social


----------



## Gilles

Social Tea


----------



## KC4

Tea Parody


----------



## Gilles

Parody (of the) Truth


----------



## KC4

Truth Ache


----------



## Gilles

Ache for...


----------



## Kazak

fours ache


----------



## KC4

fours ale


----------



## Kazak

ale meant


----------



## SINC

pale ale


----------



## winwintoo

Pale Rider


----------



## SINC

out rider


----------



## KC4

insurance rider


----------



## SINC

term insurance


----------



## screature

term innate


----------



## SINC

long term


----------



## Aurora

foot long


----------



## SINC

tender foot


----------



## screature

athlete's foot


----------



## Kazak

a foot


----------



## SINC

big foot


----------



## winwintoo

big bang


----------



## SINC

she bang


----------



## Kazak

She Bop


----------



## KC4

Hail Bop


----------



## SINC

mick hail


----------



## winwintoo

mick key


----------



## Aurora

new key


----------



## KC4

new clear (or if you are a fan of Dubya, "cuellar")


----------



## SINC

ever clear


----------



## Kazak

fore ever (how long it will be until Tiger is forgiven)


----------



## Aurora

ever lasting (your answer Kazak)


----------



## tilt

Ever more


----------



## Kazak

more bid


----------



## SINC

bid ding


----------



## Kazak

I bid


----------



## winwintoo

i pad


----------



## Kazak

pad dull


----------



## Aurora

can dull


----------



## SINC

dull lest


----------



## tilt

Kin dull


----------



## SINC

make kin


----------



## tilt

I kin


----------



## KC4

Manna kin


----------



## tilt

Manna jerry


----------



## Aurora

jerry can


----------



## Kazak

emery can


----------



## tilt

Can can


----------



## Kazak

Spoke can (Washington)


----------



## KC4

Holy Spoke (word of God?)


----------



## Kazak

holy stick (healing, or marking)


----------



## winwintoo

stick curs


----------



## KC4

stick people (those who leave jam on the table)


----------



## Kazak

Fanta stick


----------



## SINC

cause stick


----------



## Kazak

bee cause


----------



## SINC

bee leave


----------



## screature

bee have


----------



## KC4

Bee half (what you do not want to find at the bottom of the honey jar)


----------



## screature

half wit


----------



## winwintoo

half price


----------



## Kazak

Sir Price


----------



## screature

price rollback (ala Walmart)


----------



## KC4

Price Fighter


----------



## winwintoo

fighter pilot


----------



## daniels

fighter jets


----------



## tilt

Jets key


----------



## SINC

key stone


----------



## daniels

stone ridge


----------



## tilt

Ridge dad (poor dad)


----------



## Kazak

do dad


----------



## SINC

do nut


----------



## Kazak

nut thing


----------



## SINC

sump thing


----------



## screature

sump pump


----------



## KC4

pump adore


----------



## SINC

tory adore


----------



## KC4

Mat adore


----------



## Kazak

mat Alec


----------



## screature

has mat


----------



## SINC

mat terse


----------



## screature

mat tresses


----------



## Kazak

mat Ted


----------



## SINC

exhibit ted


----------



## tilt

Bolt ted


----------



## SINC

thunder bolt


----------



## screature

thunder clap


----------



## SINC

clap pear


----------



## Kazak

oh pear


----------



## SINC

pear suede


----------



## KC4

pear ants


----------



## SINC

absorb ants


----------



## Kazak

absorb antsy


----------



## KC4

antsy pants


----------



## SINC

loud pants


----------



## Kazak

pants if (he said thoughtfully)


----------



## winwintoo

fancy pants


----------



## SINC

in fancy


----------



## screature

fancy full


----------



## SINC

full bore


----------



## screature

full some


----------



## SINC

hand some


----------



## Kazak

amperes hand


----------



## SINC

hand basket


----------



## screature

hand made


----------



## KC4

milk made (Cheese! Woot!)


----------



## screature

milk paint


----------



## SINC

paint thinner


----------



## screature

latex paint


----------



## Aurora

Mac paint


----------



## tilt

Mac love (not war)


----------



## SINC

strange love


----------



## Aurora

strange brew


----------



## Kazak

brew haha


----------



## SINC

he brew


----------



## Kazak

brew tall (What Daisy says.)


----------



## KC4

tall tales (mostly go over my head)


----------



## SINC

horses tall


----------



## screature

fours tall


----------



## SINC

tall trees


----------



## screature

trees on


----------



## SINC

pant trees


----------



## KC4

pant theism (slacker worshippers)


----------



## SINC

flip pant


----------



## KC4

flip flop (when the pancake hits the floor)


----------



## SINC

flop photo


----------



## screature

photo op


----------



## SINC

op pose


----------



## tilt

Pose err


----------



## SINC

pose see


----------



## winwintoo

holy see


----------



## Aurora

holy smoke (That's when they elect a new Pope)


----------



## SINC

smoke eater


----------



## screature

he eater


----------



## SINC

bans he


----------



## KC4

Mercedes bans


----------



## SINC

fire bans


----------



## screature

camp fire


----------



## SINC

camp ground


----------



## Kazak

A.D. camp


----------



## SINC

camp site


----------



## Kazak

hind site (don't ask)


----------



## SINC

bee hind


----------



## winwintoo

hind quarter


----------



## SINC

quarter horse


----------



## winwintoo

horse Caesars (say it fast, emphasis on last syllable)


----------



## screature

horse see (nice little...)


----------



## SINC

whoop see


----------



## screature

dupe see


----------



## SINC

see saw


----------



## winwintoo

saw miller


----------



## Aurora

millar moth


----------



## Kazak

Moth raw


----------



## winwintoo

moth ba.................... (must not type that word, I know where it will go )


----------



## SINC

balls peed


----------



## KC4

peed attrition


----------



## SINC

gods peed


----------



## Aurora

peed off


----------



## SINC

off set


----------



## Aurora

off loaded


----------



## SINC

loaded question


----------



## daniels

loaded cash


----------



## SINC

cash crop


----------



## tilt

Cash who


----------



## SINC

who me


----------



## winwintoo

me Tarzan


----------



## KC4

tarzan soil


----------



## Kazak

soil lent (green)


----------



## SINC

top soil


----------



## Aurora

top gun


----------



## SINC

Gun slinger


----------



## Aurora

gun shy


----------



## winwintoo

shy stir


----------



## tilt

Shy lock


----------



## Aurora

lock toes (intolerant)


----------



## winwintoo

lock smith


----------



## SINC

word smith


----------



## KC4

word nerd


----------



## SINC

pass word


----------



## winwintoo

pass sieve


----------



## SINC

under pass


----------



## Aurora

weekend pass


----------



## SINC

pass over


----------



## Aurora

pass call (what....? It's a computer language)


----------



## SINC

role call


----------



## Aurora

role playing


----------



## SINC

pet role


----------



## ComputerIdiot

pet peeve


----------



## SINC

car pet


----------



## Kazak

trump pet


----------



## screature

no trump


----------



## Kazak

Alba no (Jessica sans tan)


----------



## SINC

no brainer


----------



## KC4

Yule Brainer (a.k.a. Henry the VIII?)


----------



## Kazak

past Yule (the ghost of zits of long ago)


----------



## Sonal

Yule tide.


----------



## Kazak

tied eyed


----------



## SINC

pie eyed


----------



## KC4

eyed beta (not)


----------



## macdoodle

beta block


----------



## SINC

block party


----------



## macdoodle

wooden block


----------



## SINC

sun block


----------



## tilt

Sun burnt


----------



## Sonal

burnt toast.


----------



## SINC

french toast


----------



## Kazak

diff french (what's the _____?)


----------



## SINC

diff rent


----------



## Kazak

rent all


----------



## SINC

cur rent


----------



## KC4

cur dish


----------



## SINC

sock cur


----------



## Kazak

sock crates (the unexamined laundry is not worth doing)


----------



## SINC

milk crates


----------



## KC4

milk dud (dry cow)


----------



## Kazak

dud lee (everyone's favourite Mountie)


----------



## SINC

conclude dud


----------



## tilt

railroad dud


----------



## SINC

extend dud


----------



## screature

extend condolences


----------



## KC4

extend shun


----------



## screature

shun shine (shaid with a lishp )


----------



## Aurora

moon shine


----------



## SINC

moon beam


----------



## macdoodle

iron beam


----------



## KC4

iron knee


----------



## screature

knee jerk


----------



## macdoodle

knee cap


----------



## SINC

cap pistol


----------



## screature

cap ability


----------



## Kazak

celery cap (veggie limit)


----------



## screature

cap let


----------



## macdoodle

let go


----------



## Kazak

lay go (blockhead)


----------



## screature

go down 
(godown: [in eastern Asia, esp. India] a warehouse... as opposed to the Western... sexual reference... )


----------



## SINC

down stream


----------



## screature

stream lined


----------



## macdoodle

lined jacket


----------



## SINC

yellow jacket


----------



## daniels

light beam


----------



## screature

beam sea

(noun Nautical
a sea that is running at approximately right angles to a vessel’s heading.)


----------



## SINC

daniels post is scrambled and has not used a single word from the previous post???

Back up to:

yellow jacket

(You MUST use one of the two words in the last post before you post.)


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> daniels post is scrambled and has not used a single word from the previous post???
> 
> Back up to:
> 
> yellow jacket
> 
> (You MUST use one of the two words in the last post before you post.)


Good catch SINC... I didn't notice...

yellow fin


----------



## SINC

fin noshed


----------



## KC4

Nosh elated 
(the feeling you have just prior to getting to the bottom of a marvelous mixed greens and toasted walnut salad and discovering half of a large insect)


----------



## winwintoo

nosh ville


----------



## Kazak

wee ville (a tiny bug town)


----------



## Sonal

wee wee.


----------



## SINC

wee bits


----------



## winwintoo

bits stream


----------



## SINC

stream video


----------



## KC4

video surveillance


----------



## SINC

surveillance footage


----------



## tilt

Vintage footage


----------



## tilt

screature said:


> shun shine (shaid with a lishp )


More like "Shaid like Sean Connery eh , what Shay. Shcreature?)


----------



## SINC

vintage wine


----------



## winwintoo

vintage cars


----------



## SINC

vic cars


----------



## macdoodle

old cars


----------



## SINC

with old


----------



## KC4

with standing


----------



## SINC

standing order


----------



## macdoodle

order up!


----------



## SINC

menu order


----------



## macdoodle

restaurant menu


----------



## SINC

menu line


----------



## Aurora

menu factor


----------



## SINC

factor form


----------



## Aurora

form fitting


----------



## winwintoo

fitting tribute


----------



## Kazak

tribute airy


----------



## SINC

fluff airy


----------



## Kazak

discipline airy


----------



## screature

lighten airy


----------



## SINC

Lighten darks


----------



## Kazak

darks cot (a fellow ehMacer)


----------



## tilt

Cot ton


----------



## KC4

won ton


----------



## winwintoo

fourteen ton (and whadya get, another year older and deeper in debt)


----------



## SINC

sixteen ton 

Tennessee Ernie would be disappointed at only 14.


----------



## winwintoo

sixteen candles


----------



## SINC

candles labra


----------



## KC4

candles tick


----------



## Kazak

Roman tick


----------



## SINC

tick less


----------



## winwintoo

less on


----------



## screature

on or


----------



## SINC

ten or


----------



## screature

mine or


----------



## macdoodle

call or


----------



## winwintoo

or chard


----------



## Kazak

chard remains


----------



## SINC

rich chard


----------



## macdoodle

rich er?


----------



## SINC

for rich


----------



## Kazak

for age


----------



## screature

care age


----------



## macdoodle

add age


----------



## SINC

pour age


----------



## KC4

what age


----------



## screature

age less


----------



## SINC

penny less


----------



## screature

less sons


----------



## SINC

sons set


----------



## KC4

set tea


----------



## SINC

pro tea


----------



## Kazak

commit tea


----------



## winwintoo

Haley's commit


----------



## SINC

commit funds


----------



## KC4

commit mint (for that lasting fresh breath)


----------



## Aurora

mint julip


----------



## winwintoo

mint condition


----------



## SINC

condition all


----------



## tilt

Perceive all


----------



## SINC

jack all


----------



## KC4

jack squat


----------



## SINC

squat terse


----------



## macdoodle

terce cell


----------



## Kazak

rehearse cell


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> terce cell


Uh oh, foul, didn't use one of the words. Back to:

squat terse


----------



## Sonal

terse cell.


----------



## Kazak

rehearse cell


----------



## KC4

soft cell


----------



## Isight

soft rock


----------



## SINC

bed rock


----------



## Aurora

bed bugs


----------



## SINC

bugs see


----------



## screature

see sons


----------



## KC4

sons sation


----------



## screature

per sons


----------



## Kazak

May sons


----------



## SINC

diss may


----------



## screature

may oh


----------



## KC4

May Day! May Day!


----------



## SINC

day ton


----------



## screature

fry day


----------



## SINC

fish fry


----------



## KC4

fish dish


----------



## SINC

self fish


----------



## screature

dish gusting


----------



## KC4

fish us


----------



## screature

us her


----------



## SINC

glory us


----------



## screature

feet us


----------



## SINC

web feet


----------



## screature

stinky feet


----------



## Kazak

feet Turing


----------



## screature

Happy Feet


----------



## SINC

happy smile


----------



## KC4

Big Smile


----------



## screature

big gun


----------



## eMacMan

gun err


----------



## SINC

err plane


----------



## eMacMan

err or


----------



## SINC

or else


----------



## screature

else mere (you know... the island)


----------



## SINC

mere lea


----------



## screature

bare lea


----------



## SINC

lea gal


----------



## Kazak

gal a


----------



## screature

a tonal


----------



## SINC

a light


----------



## Kazak

a moral


----------



## SINC

moral lea


----------



## Sonal

gay lea. (Butter, that is.)


----------



## SINC

nose gay


----------



## KC4

gay marriage


----------



## Kazak

Gay nor (Gloria)


----------



## SINC

govern nor


----------



## Aurora

nor easter


----------



## screature

nor folk


----------



## SINC

folk fest


----------



## winwintoo

fest evil


----------



## Aurora

October fest


----------



## tilt

Fest err


----------



## SINC

jam fest


----------



## Aurora

jam jar


----------



## SINC

jar ring


----------



## Kazak

Jar Jar (oh, just shoot me now)


----------



## KC4

BANG!! Bang! ............Rat-a- tat-a-ta tat-tat-tat-Tat-Taat Rata-TatTataT-tatTatataa.........................Rat-a-tat-Tat-a-Tat-tat atat Tata..... Tat............................................................................................................................................(twitch) BANG!


Jar Head


----------



## SINC

head cheese


----------



## Kazak

cheese head 

"I don't want to go in the cart."


----------



## KC4

Drum head


----------



## winwintoo

head ache (where's the aspirin? Seriously, where's the aspirin?)


----------



## SINC

must ache


----------



## Kazak

must ash


----------



## SINC

ash hole


----------



## KC4

big ash


----------



## Kazak

ash ram


----------



## SINC

ram bled


----------



## Kazak

Ram bow (First Knot)


----------



## tilt

Bow wow


----------



## Sonal

Bow finger.


----------



## KC4

Bow Peep


----------



## winwintoo

peep pull


----------



## Kazak

pull man


----------



## SINC

taffy pull


----------



## Aurora

taffy apple


----------



## macdoodle

Apple Pie


----------



## Aurora

pie chart


----------



## SINC

chart course


----------



## screature

off course


----------



## Kazak

inter course (verbal, natch)


----------



## Aurora

course credit


----------



## SINC

credit crunch


----------



## screature

credit ably


----------



## winwintoo

credit union


----------



## screature

credit or


----------



## SINC

bad credit


----------



## Kazak

bad dull


----------



## KC4

dull lard


----------



## SINC

lard ass (well it WAS there!


----------



## KC4

(snOrt!)
War Lard!


----------



## Kazak

war bull


----------



## tilt

Bull **** (well, it was there )


----------



## Aurora

Bull Run


----------



## SINC

run race


----------



## Aurora

race riot


----------



## screature

riot us


----------



## SINC

us sable


----------



## Aurora

moment us


----------



## SINC

moment tarry


----------



## Kazak

tarry bull (full circle)


----------



## SINC

bull durham


----------



## Aurora

bull ring


----------



## winwintoo

diamond ring


----------



## SINC

ring gears


----------



## Aurora

grinding gears


----------



## tilt

Ring me (as in British English for "call me")


----------



## KC4

Bare ring


----------



## Kazak

thread bare (no replies)


----------



## SINC

silk thread


----------



## screature

silk screen


----------



## SINC

ice screen


----------



## screature

screen play


----------



## SINC

play dough


----------



## winwintoo

bread dough


----------



## ic3guy

stale bread


----------



## winwintoo

stale mate


----------



## SINC

mare stale


----------



## Kazak

Mr. mare (a leadership oxymoron)


----------



## SINC

brood mare


----------



## tilt

Mare inner


----------



## Kazak

inner gee


----------



## KC4

inner peas


----------



## SINC

peas porter


----------



## Kazak

peas work


----------



## SINC

work king


----------



## KC4

King Dumb


----------



## SINC

dumb bow


----------



## Kazak

limb bow


----------



## Aurora

bow tie


----------



## SINC

aunt tie


----------



## Aurora

aunt hill


----------



## SINC

church hill


----------



## tilt

Knob hill


----------



## SINC

hill side


----------



## daniels

down hill


----------



## SINC

hill billy


----------



## Kazak

billy us


----------



## SINC

bog us


----------



## winwintoo

bog art (as in Humphrey, my fav actor!)


----------



## SINC

he art


----------



## winwintoo

he row


----------



## SINC

row ling


----------



## Kazak

row bought


----------



## SINC

bore row


----------



## screature

bore on


----------



## Aurora

tidal bore


----------



## SINC

bore during


----------



## Kazak

bore eel


----------



## Aurora

gent eel


----------



## KC4

eel locution


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> eel locution


re eel


----------



## SINC

eel shock


----------



## macdoodle

shock wave


----------



## Kazak

shock let (mmmm....)


----------



## Aurora

future shock


----------



## SINC

shock king


----------



## KC4

sticker shock


----------



## SINC

heart sticker


----------



## KC4

Pot sticker


----------



## SINC

crock pot


----------



## Aurora

pot luck


----------



## tilt

Pot head


----------



## SINC

skins head


----------



## Kazak

four skins


----------



## SINC

watt four


----------



## Aurora

four ever


----------



## SINC

their four


----------



## Kazak

their fore


----------



## Sonal

fore arm


----------



## KC4

fore stall


----------



## Sonal

Stall Inn (Joseph, that is.)


----------



## daniels

Holiday inn


----------



## SINC

inn step


----------



## screature

step hen


----------



## SINC

hen house


----------



## Aurora

house guest


----------



## SINC

auto house


----------



## screature

auto graph


----------



## SINC

graph flick


----------



## eMacMan

graph flex (Loved the graph lock back too!)


----------



## SINC

flex able


----------



## Kazak

zircon flex


----------



## Aurora

paint flex


----------



## adam.sn

Broken Twig


----------



## tilt

Twig gee


----------



## SINC

adam.sn said:


> Broken Twig


This uses neither of the two words in the post immediately above it and is invalid.

How hard can a game be folks? You MUST USE ONE WORD from the post immediately preceding your post, ie: paint flex. Broken twig fails to do that.

Back to:

Paint flex


----------



## SINC

war paint


----------



## winwintoo

war mongering


----------



## Sonal

fish mongering


----------



## SINC

fish sticks


----------



## KC4

fish lips


----------



## Kazak

fish on


----------



## winwintoo

fish cheeks


----------



## SINC

standoff fish


----------



## macdoodle

fish ermine


----------



## Aurora

yours ermine


----------



## SINC

up yours


----------



## Kazak

fish yours


----------



## Aurora

sell fish


----------



## SINC

count sell


----------



## macdoodle

sell kin


----------



## SINC

lambs kin


----------



## Kazak

stilts kin (don't get Rumpled)


----------



## macdoodle

Fey kin


----------



## screature

kin dread (the opposite being afraid of your family)


----------



## SINC

dread locks


----------



## screature

locks myth


----------



## KC4

myth steak (unicorn meat)


----------



## Aurora

steak out (catered surveillance)


----------



## SINC

miss steak (late for the BBQ)


----------



## tilt

Miss understanding


----------



## SINC

dish miss


----------



## KC4

dish taste


----------



## SINC

taste test


----------



## Kazak

character test (which the Canadiens passed with flying tricoleurs)


----------



## macdoodle

test tube


----------



## Kazak

tube a


----------



## macdoodle

a trophy


----------



## KC4

a bittorrent (woot!)


----------



## Kazak

a jar


----------



## KC4

jar gone


----------



## Kazak

gone area (much ado about nothing, indeed)


----------



## SINC

long gone


----------



## macdoodle

long lost


----------



## SINC

foot long


----------



## Kazak

foot yours (shoe trading)


----------



## SINC

yours elves


----------



## KC4

elves is (has left the building)


----------



## Kazak

is muss (you know, not a peninsula)


----------



## Aurora

is tamil (not Constantinople)


----------



## Kazak

Tamil (Faye) Baker


----------



## SINC

baker spans


----------



## KC4

master baker


----------



## SINC

chess master


----------



## Kazak

duck chess (of Earl)


----------



## SINC

geo duck

Of Ma and Pa Kettle fame . . .


----------



## KC4

Duck andiron


----------



## SINC

duck feet


----------



## Kazak

duck uncover


----------



## KC4

Barbecue Duck


----------



## Aurora

duck soup (of Marx bros. fame)


----------



## screature

duck king (Look out!!)


----------



## SINC

king dome (It's in Seattle, isn't it?)


----------



## screature

dome stick (you know... around the house)


----------



## SINC

internet stick


----------



## KC4

stick shift


----------



## SINC

shift tea


----------



## Aurora

graveyard shift


----------



## screature

shift less


----------



## SINC

less sons


----------



## screature

...and sons


----------



## SINC

err and


----------



## Aurora

custom err


----------



## Kazak

err go


----------



## SINC

scar go


----------



## Aurora

no scar (you lose)


----------



## KC4

nah scar


----------



## SINC

scar face


----------



## winwintoo

face plant


----------



## KC4

face palm


----------



## SINC

palm aid


----------



## Kazak

nay palm (in the morning)


----------



## SINC

coconut palm


----------



## KC4

palm history


----------



## Aurora

history buff


----------



## SINC

buff car


----------



## daniels

buff alo


----------



## Aurora

alo vera


----------



## SINC

vera cruz


----------



## Aurora

cruz missile


----------



## Kazak

missile any


----------



## SINC

dismissal missile


----------



## KC4

missile toe (a swift kick)


----------



## SINC

toe jam *shudder*


----------



## Kazak

prawn toe


----------



## SINC

toe gather


----------



## screature

gather err (as in hunter/ )


----------



## SINC

gather ring


----------



## screature

ring go (as in Star)


----------



## KC4

go at


----------



## SINC

at all


----------



## macdoodle

all spice


----------



## Aurora

spice girls


----------



## SINC

party girls


----------



## Aurora

party pooper


----------



## SINC

pooper scooper


----------



## tilt

Scooper man


----------



## SINC

mystery man


----------



## Kazak

man double


----------



## winwintoo

double jeopardy


----------



## SINC

double mint


----------



## screature

tilt said:


> Scooper man


:lmao:


----------



## screature

mint age


----------



## KC4

govern mint


----------



## Aurora

pepper mint


----------



## tilt

Entertain mint


----------



## SINC

mint condition


----------



## Aurora

chocolate mint


----------



## Kazak

chocolate ear


----------



## KC4

musket ear (the result of getting rifled upside the head)


----------



## SINC

ear rend


----------



## Aurora

ear hole (ok! Next)


----------



## SINC

hole doubt


----------



## Aurora

doubt fire (Mrs)


----------



## KC4

Fire Engine


----------



## SINC

engine near


----------



## screature

near by


----------



## SINC

by level


----------



## Kazak

Level leer (wireless mic for the unsavoury)


----------



## SINC

pistol leer


----------



## KC4

Leer Jet (quick glance askance)


----------



## SINC

jet black


----------



## Kazak

jet tea


----------



## SINC

tea spoon


----------



## KC4

Spoon Fed (up) - that sick feeling you get when you realize you've eaten too much political spin-doctoring.


----------



## tilt

Spoon bending


----------



## SINC

bending over (done each year about this time for CRA)


----------



## macdoodle

knee bending (the shoe tie kind)


----------



## Kazak

faux knee


----------



## macdoodle

knee deep


----------



## SINC

skin deep


----------



## winwintoo

deep freeze


----------



## SINC

anti freeze


----------



## KC4

anti thesis


----------



## SINC

great anti (a bit of the family tree)


----------



## daniels

great clips


----------



## Kazak

in great


----------



## macdoodle

in fur


----------



## Aurora

fur long


----------



## macdoodle

fur meant


----------



## Aurora

see meant


----------



## SINC

franchise see


----------



## KC4

see serpent


----------



## Aurora

Holy See


----------



## SINC

holy cow


----------



## macdoodle

Holy grail


----------



## SINC

grail road (railroad that hauls grain )


----------



## screature

road hard


----------



## SINC

blow hard


----------



## winwintoo

blow in' (in the wind)


----------



## screature

blow hard


----------



## macdoodle

hard hat


----------



## SINC

hard time


----------



## Kazak

orcs hard (where Sauron gets his fruit)


----------



## SINC

tray hard


----------



## screature

hard ness ( ness as in Loch...)


----------



## tilt

Hard on


----------



## SINC

on ward (after that one what else is there?)


----------



## Kazak

ward den


----------



## SINC

den city


----------



## screature

city slicker (for all you TO dwellers )


----------



## SINC

rain slicker (you cowpokes will know )


----------



## Aurora

rain bow


----------



## SINC

bow knots


----------



## Kazak

bow vine


----------



## Aurora

red vine (vonderful)


----------



## KC4

Grape Vine (I heard it through the...)


----------



## Kazak

grape shot


----------



## SINC

shot tease


----------



## daniels

shot gun


----------



## SINC

show gun


----------



## Kazak

bash show (Haiku rules!)


----------



## KC4

bash full


----------



## SINC

rub bash


----------



## screature

rub her (no not that... the vulcanized kind )


----------



## Kazak

her story (the PC past)


----------



## SINC

two story


----------



## Aurora

story book


----------



## SINC

Book ends


----------



## Aurora

book worm


----------



## tilt

Book key


----------



## Kazak

spy key


----------



## screature

key eel (seeing as today is the one hundredth anniversary of the Canadian Navy and all..)


----------



## SINC

nook key (well. WTH, it was there )


----------



## Kazak

Can nook


----------



## SINC

ash can


----------



## KC4

ash pecked


----------



## Kazak

pecked oral


----------



## Aurora

hen pecked


----------



## Kazak

broke hen


----------



## cdncableguy

hen party


----------



## SINC

ash hen


----------



## screature

ash fault


----------



## Aurora

pot ash


----------



## SINC

ash hole


----------



## screature

hole lea


----------



## SINC

lea ching


----------



## screature

final lea


----------



## winwintoo

final destination


----------



## SINC

contest final


----------



## Sonal

final lies.


----------



## SINC

lies still


----------



## screature

all lies


----------



## SINC

jack all


----------



## Kazak

jack elope


----------



## Sonal

ant elope.


----------



## KC4

Can't elope


----------



## screature

can't on


----------



## Kazak

Immanuel can't (pre-Viagra)


----------



## tilt

Can't ointment (as in military quarters)


----------



## KC4

Can't Teen


----------



## macdoodle

loo teen


----------



## Aurora

backyard loo


----------



## Kazak

loo pin (Dennis Moore, Dennis Moore . . .)


----------



## screature

pin oh (you know, gris, blanc or noir... Yum.  )


----------



## winwintoo

pin money


----------



## Kazak

Money penny


----------



## SINC

easy money


----------



## KC4

money grub (wealthy worm)


----------



## Kazak

lay grub


----------



## SINC

par lay


----------



## KC4

lay outs


----------



## SINC

flame outs


----------



## Aurora

flame wars


----------



## screature

Wars saw


----------



## macdoodle

saw horse


----------



## Sonal

horse throat


----------



## macdoodle

horse see


----------



## KC4

saw horse (past tense of horse see)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> saw horse (past tense of horse see)


:lmao:

horse fly (why you saw horse.... )


----------



## SINC

hoarse horse


----------



## Kazak

horse frost


----------



## SINC

frost tea


----------



## Kazak

thirst tea


----------



## screature

tea pee


----------



## SINC

pee trap


----------



## Kazak

trap ease


----------



## screature

pee Nile (sorry it was there )


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> pee Nile (sorry it was there )


Too bad it was too late. 

ease stir


----------



## Kazak

stir up (Just for you, SINC)


----------



## SINC

host stir


----------



## KC4

stir geon (doin' the gravid-tational wave)


----------



## SINC

mons stir


----------



## threedrunkduck

mons lake


----------



## SINC

Sir mons


----------



## Aurora

sir lion


----------



## screature

sir loin


----------



## SINC

loin lea


----------



## screature

lea ward


----------



## SINC

ward robe


----------



## screature

robe err (French for Robert)


----------



## Kazak

robe ought (punja vu)


----------



## screature

ought toe


----------



## SINC

toe old


----------



## screature

Benny toe ( you know the consumer database software by the makers of FileMaker)


----------



## KC4

toe leo (a tragic foot ailment)


----------



## SINC

leo pards (western sissy tights)


----------



## tilt

Leo nine


----------



## Aurora

nine iron


----------



## daniels

iron man


----------



## macdoodle

iron fist


----------



## KC4

Iron knee


----------



## macdoodle

knee dead


----------



## Kazak

knee ekki-ekki-ekki-pitang-zoom-boing (the hyphens make it one word, though that may be a red herring)


----------



## daniels

fist fight


----------



## KC4

fight night


----------



## daniels

beautiful night


----------



## macdoodle

night hawk


----------



## Kazak

SINC is gonna be angry . . .


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> SINC is gonna be angry . . .


why?


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> why?


Because we are misbehaving in this thread. (SnoRt!) 

OK OK OK

Hawk Knee


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> OK OK OK


electrics hawk

(KC4, with the default font, your line of "OKs" looks like a row of dead stick people.)


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> SINC is gonna be angry . . .


Nope, if people can't follow a simple instruction that says you must use one of the two words from the previous post, I give up.

ie: this


Kazak said:


> knee ekki-ekki-ekki-pitang-zoom-boing (the hyphens make it one word, though that may be a red herring)


Then this:


daniels said:


> fist fight


So now:

hawk king


----------



## Kazak

Hawk taller


----------



## KC4

taller rabble


----------



## SINC

rabble rouser (thinking Duane Eddy)


----------



## Aurora

car rouser


----------



## screature

oak car (the painters here know what it is)


----------



## Aurora

car tune


----------



## macdoodle

car mine (another painters delight)


----------



## screature

mine us


----------



## Aurora

us steel


----------



## SINC

steel leas


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> steel leas


Whoa, does that ever bring back memories.

steel hear (I am)


----------



## daniels

US weather


----------



## SINC

daniels said:


> US weather


US weather uses neither of the two words in the post immediately preceding your post.

The words you can choose from are "steel -or- here".

Please use one of those two words.

What is SO HARD about understanding that basic rule?

Back to:

steel here


----------



## SINC

here assay


----------



## KC4

Daniels - Are you refreshing/reloading your page view prior to posting? If you don't do that, you may be reviewing an old page that has had one or more posts since the last one that you are viewing. That's a common cause of getting out of SINC. 

here voices


----------



## tilt

Here here!!!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Daniels - Are you refreshing/reloading your page view prior to posting? If you don't do that, you may be reviewing an old page that has had one or more posts since the last one that you are viewing. That's a common cause of getting out of SINC.


While that is very true, it is so easy to double check. Just look at the post above yours when it appears in the thread. If it isn't right, a quick edit and no one is the wiser.

Refreshing helps, but a final post check is the only sure way to avoid the problem.


----------



## SINC

here after


----------



## winwintoo

after burner


----------



## SINC

burner down


----------



## Kazak

Saint Burner [insert drool]


----------



## SINC

rip burner


----------



## screature

rip tide


----------



## SINC

tide dings


----------



## KC4

Head dings (ouch!)


----------



## SINC

sleepy head


----------



## Aurora

sleepy hollow


----------



## screature

hollow way


----------



## Kazak

way unswirled (Schwing!)


----------



## SINC

tram way


----------



## Aurora

tram pauline (she's bouncy)


----------



## SINC

sky tram


----------



## Kazak

tram pulled


----------



## SINC

pulled apart


----------



## daniels

apart ment


----------



## SINC

ment tore


----------



## KC4

tore meant


----------



## Sonal

depart meant


----------



## SINC

depart station


----------



## winwintoo

depart your


----------



## SINC

ten your


----------



## Kazak

forgot ten


----------



## SINC

forget tit


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> forgot ten





SINC said:


> forget tit


Yup - SINC's officially given in and joined us rebel rule breakers. Woot!


tit tannic


----------



## tilt

Ten dour


----------



## Aurora

ten shun (no talking in the ranks)


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Yup - SINC's officially given in and joined us rebel rule breakers. Woot!
> 
> 
> tit tannic


Whoops, this is wrong:



tilt said:


> Ten dour


And so is this:



Aurora said:


> ten shun (no talking in the ranks)


Back to tit tannic


----------



## Aurora

tannic acid


----------



## eMacMan

acid hifi


----------



## Aurora

drop acid


----------



## Kazak

drop see


----------



## Ena

see section


----------



## eMacMan

see nick


----------



## Sonal

pick nick


----------



## winwintoo

nick knack


----------



## eMacMan

knack knack (who's there)


----------



## KC4

The Knack (My Sharona)


----------



## Kazak

The The (band)


----------



## SINC

too the


----------



## macdoodle

mana too


----------



## SINC

tutu too


----------



## macdoodle

tutu royal


----------



## SINC

royal flush


----------



## Kazak

royal tea


----------



## macdoodle

absent tea


----------



## eMacMan

tea thing (images of puppies eating couches)


----------



## SINC

froth thing


----------



## Aurora

no thing (Ken doll)


----------



## SINC

oregon no


----------



## macdoodle

no ahh!


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> no ahh!


Hmm, "ahh" doesn't pass the spell check test so lets make it "ah" which does:

ah chew


----------



## Kazak

Chew backer


----------



## SINC

backer up


----------



## tilt

Up yours (sorry, couldn't help it )


----------



## SINC

yours elf


----------



## KC4

elf fanatic (Pachyderm admirer)


----------



## SINC

fanatic kale


----------



## eMacMan

fanatic alley


----------



## KC4

Alley oops! (when you accidentally run over your neighbor's trash can lid)


----------



## SINC

alley oop (remember him?)


----------



## Kazak

chickens oop


----------



## SINC

chickens hit


----------



## macdoodle

hit man


----------



## SINC

man dingo


----------



## screature

Man eh (as opposed to Monet)


----------



## macdoodle

eh Mac (watcha' up to?)


----------



## SINC

mac crony


----------



## tilt

Mac love (not war)


----------



## Aurora

love boat


----------



## SINC

love able


----------



## Aurora

able seaman


----------



## eMacMan

dish able


----------



## SINC

outland dish


----------



## KC4

spicy dish


----------



## macdoodle

salad dish


----------



## eMacMan

dish doubt


----------



## SINC

doubt full


----------



## Kazak

full crumb


----------



## eMacMan

crumb ell


----------



## screature

crumb bull


----------



## SINC

bull fighter


----------



## KC4

Food Fighter


----------



## SINC

see food


----------



## Kazak

see real


----------



## SINC

sir real


----------



## KC4

real eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes cream


----------



## winwintoo

cream puff


----------



## SINC

puff balls


----------



## Sonal

puff in


----------



## Aurora

powder puff


----------



## Sonal

gun powder


----------



## SINC

show gun


----------



## screature

gun nell


----------



## SINC

fun nell


----------



## macdoodle

fun gus


----------



## Kazak

gus her


----------



## macdoodle

her ball


----------



## SINC

teat her


----------



## Aurora

her ball


----------



## SINC

her mitt


----------



## KC4

her man


----------



## eMacMan

mitt ends

Edit:
man dare


----------



## screature

dare Ed


----------



## eMacMan

dare ring


----------



## Kazak

over dare


----------



## tilt

Over chair


----------



## Aurora

over easy


----------



## KC4

over hear


----------



## screature

hear ken (your know... to listen to Barbie's boy friend  )


----------



## Sonal

ken more (appliances)


----------



## SINC

further more


----------



## Aurora

further afield


----------



## Kazak

afield good (da-na-na-na-na-na-na)


----------



## Aurora

good grief (You made me chuckle Kazak)


----------



## SINC

grief counselling


----------



## KC4

(A) Grief Observed


----------



## SINC

grief encounter


----------



## macdoodle

brief encounter


----------



## KC4

encounter fate


----------



## screature

brief history (of time)


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, a tie on the time there.

Back to:

encounter fate


----------



## SINC

fate tell


----------



## Kazak

tell iPhone


----------



## SINC

tell tails


----------



## Sonal

Ent tails. (tall tree appendages?)


----------



## SINC

differ ent


----------



## eMacMan

ent trails (if you don't know don't ask)


----------



## screature

happy trails


----------



## SINC

trails end


----------



## KC4

end owed


----------



## SINC

bell owed


----------



## eMacMan

pill owed


----------



## SINC

fall owed


----------



## winwintoo

owed taxes


----------



## SINC

taxes tate


----------



## screature

tate errs (I like the mashed kind with gravy)


----------



## SINC

blinds tate


----------



## screature

Venetian blinds


----------



## SINC

blinds pam


----------



## screature

Pam Ella


----------



## SINC

pam purse


----------



## Kazak

purse ewe


----------



## SINC

ewe ban (the coffee)


----------



## Kazak

ban Joe


----------



## Aurora

joe vial


----------



## SINC

vial language


----------



## Aurora

language police


----------



## Kazak

pretty police (with ice-cream on top)


----------



## Aurora

Pretty woman


----------



## SINC

sittin' pretty


----------



## KC4

pretty penny


----------



## SINC

hen penny (miss of 007 fame)


----------



## tilt

Hen pecked


----------



## eMacMan

Gregory pecked


----------



## Sonal

Gregory Ann (calendar, that is.)


----------



## eMacMan

Ann Druid


----------



## SINC

druid full


----------



## KC4

Druid Locks (Jamaican us drink green beer!)


----------



## SophisTicationS

Combination Locks


----------



## Kazak

locks myth


----------



## macdoodle

myth take


----------



## SINC

myth stir


----------



## Aurora

stir fry


----------



## SINC

hip stir


----------



## cdncableguy

broken hip


----------



## SINC

mids hip


----------



## eMacMan

hip poe


----------



## KC4

poe him (as in Edgar Allen)


----------



## screature

him nell


----------



## SINC

death nell


----------



## KC4

nell file


----------



## SINC

pro file


----------



## KC4

filé gumbo (Aaay Yeee!)


----------



## Aurora

bastard file (30 cuts per inch)


----------



## SINC

file ling


----------



## macdoodle

ling wist (wist= scottish game of cards)


----------



## screature

battle ling


----------



## SINC

ling cod


----------



## macdoodle

cod cheeks


----------



## Kazak

cod dull


----------



## macdoodle

cod roy


----------



## screature

Roy Al


----------



## SINC

academic al


----------



## eMacMan

Al lied (could be taken 2 ways when referring to the movers)


----------



## macdoodle

Al Toyed (mints)


----------



## Aurora

El Al( The Israeli airline)


----------



## screature

Al arm


----------



## tilt

Arm err


----------



## SINC

err go


----------



## screature

go at (mmmaaahhh...)


----------



## KC4

at traction (you may be a rubber necker if you end up here)


----------



## SINC

babys at


----------



## Aurora

at ease (smoke if you have 'em)


----------



## macdoodle

ease stir


----------



## SINC

app ease


----------



## screature

app all


----------



## KC4

all spice


----------



## macdoodle

all done


----------



## SINC

beef all


----------



## screature

all lot


----------



## macdoodle

lot toe


----------



## Kazak

grout toe (foot meets tile)


----------



## SINC

in grout


----------



## screature

sat in


----------



## eMacMan

Sat urn


----------



## macdoodle

knocked urn


----------



## Kazak

macdoodle said:


> knocked urn


Nice one.

Loose urn (somewhere in Switzerland)


----------



## screature

urn knee (Bert's friend...)


----------



## eMacMan

urn all


----------



## screature

urn nest


----------



## Aurora

nest egg


----------



## SINC

bird nest


----------



## Kazak

egg soylent


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> egg soylent


Little late on that one k, wanna try again?


----------



## tilt

Bird ****


----------



## Kazak

bird on


----------



## SINC

high bird


----------



## eMacMan

high jack (someone had to say it)


----------



## Sonal

jack daniels.


----------



## SINC

bumper jack


----------



## screature

jack son


----------



## eMacMan

jack kit


----------



## screature

kit ten


----------



## SINC

sock kit


----------



## Aurora

has sock


----------



## screature

has mat


----------



## Kazak

mat talk


----------



## SINC

mat terse


----------



## screature

mat tresses


----------



## SINC

door mat


----------



## screature

mat adore


----------



## SINC

tory adore


----------



## Kazak

walkthrough adore


----------



## SINC

adore knob


----------



## eMacMan

Gobbler's knob (For all you groundhog fans)


----------



## SINC

tune knob


----------



## screature

hob knob


----------



## Sonal

hob goblin


----------



## screature

hob bit


----------



## Sonal

bit torrent


----------



## SINC

tim bit


----------



## Kazak

tim id


----------



## SINC

id diem


----------



## Kazak

diem auntie


----------



## SINC

auntie anti (ay over)


----------



## Aurora

anti establishment


----------



## SINC

anti up


----------



## screature

up holster


----------



## eMacMan

up lift (ex and religion in two words eh)


----------



## SINC

chair lift


----------



## screature

lift off


----------



## SINC

off set


----------



## screature

set tee


----------



## SINC

tee time


----------



## macdoodle

tee pea


----------



## SINC

pea knuckle


----------



## screature

pee pea


----------



## SINC

pea soup


----------



## screature

Thank god you didn't post *pee soup*. 

soup can


----------



## Aurora

can do


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Thank god you didn't post *pee soup*.


Very nearly did, then thought better of it. 

tusk can


----------



## screature

can can


----------



## SINC

can opener


----------



## screature

can did


----------



## eMacMan

did oh


----------



## SINC

did lea


----------



## screature

lea ding


----------



## eMacMan

ding el


----------



## SINC

head ding


----------



## screature

ding bat (for all those old enough to remember Archie Bunker)


----------



## SINC

bat terse


----------



## eMacMan

terse airy (for you rockhounds)


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## eMacMan

diction airy (for those seeking meaning)


----------



## SINC

pulp diction


----------



## macdoodle

pulp fiction


----------



## Aurora

real fiction (an oxymoron)


----------



## macdoodle

real tea


----------



## tilt

Real tour


----------



## SINC

sir real


----------



## macdoodle

sir prize (what you get on a blind date! )


----------



## SINC

can sir


----------



## Aurora

sir oasis (of the liver)


----------



## macdoodle

sir man


----------



## SINC

man lea


----------



## eMacMan

man err


----------



## SINC

govern err


----------



## eMacMan

bare err


----------



## SINC

bare wren


----------



## screature

wren ching


----------



## macdoodle

mat ching


----------



## SINC

cat ching


----------



## screature

bell ching ('scuse me...)


----------



## SINC

stay bell


----------



## screature

bell owed


----------



## eMacMan

Bell doubt


----------



## SINC

doubt side


----------



## Aurora

doubt full


----------



## SINC

mouth full


----------



## Aurora

dart mouth


----------



## tilt

Dart Onion (and the other three musketeers)


----------



## SINC

green onion


----------



## screature

green eerie


----------



## eMacMan

Glen Eerie


----------



## SINC

brass eerie


----------



## screature

eerie canal


----------



## SINC

canal led


----------



## screature

led balloon


----------



## SINC

led wait (for the fishermen)


----------



## screature

wait Ed


----------



## SINC

tour ed


----------



## eMacMan

ed gee


----------



## SINC

gee haw (for those old enough to remember what they mean)


----------



## macdoodle

gee purrs


----------



## SINC

leather purrs


----------



## macdoodle

purrs you


----------



## SINC

you turn


----------



## macdoodle

turn table (remember those??)


----------



## SINC

table tennis


----------



## eMacMan

water table


----------



## SINC

water spout


----------



## macdoodle

water main


----------



## Aurora

main man


----------



## macdoodle

man double


----------



## Kazak

double loon (Arrr.)


----------



## KC4

double dutch


----------



## SINC

double trouble (SRV's band)


----------



## screature

in dutch (from my childhood years)


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> in dutch (from my childhood years)


The previous post was "double trouble"


----------



## screature

You edged me out by a hair. 

double time


----------



## macdoodle

double up


----------



## screature

up on


----------



## SINC

cease on


----------



## screature

on or


----------



## Kazak

or rio


----------



## eMacMan

Cease or


----------



## SINC

or nary


----------



## macdoodle

rio pen


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> rio pen


Not sure how you got that, but the last post was:

"or nary"


----------



## KC4

nary award


----------



## SINC

diction nary


----------



## Aurora

can nary


----------



## SINC

two can


----------



## KC4

(^Ok!^)

Can Can


----------



## screature

can did


----------



## macdoodle

tin can


----------



## screature

mar tin


----------



## SINC

clam mar


----------



## KC4

mar une


----------



## SINC

mar gin


----------



## macdoodle

mar kit


----------



## Kazak

kit chin


----------



## KC4

Chin ease


----------



## SINC

real ease


----------



## Kazak

sir real


----------



## screature

sir loin


----------



## Aurora

loin chops


----------



## SINC

chops hop


----------



## screature

hop head


----------



## SINC

head lines


----------



## Aurora

worry lines


----------



## SINC

lines pace


----------



## macdoodle

pace sir


----------



## SINC

pace maker


----------



## screature

pace setter


----------



## SINC

type setter


----------



## macdoodle

irish setter


----------



## SINC

irish mist


----------



## daniels

irish wolfhound


----------



## SINC

teen wolfhound


----------



## macdoodle

wolfhound food


----------



## SINC

food dee


----------



## Sonal

Sandra dee. (Look at me!)


----------



## SINC

dee pending


----------



## tilt

App pending


----------



## SINC

happy app


----------



## Aurora

giddy app


----------



## SINC

giddy ons


----------



## KC4

Giddy Lee (What a RUSH!)


----------



## SINC

lee verse


----------



## Aurora

Avon lee


----------



## daniels

avon catalogue


----------



## SINC

shawn avon (SK town)


----------



## macdoodle

don avon


----------



## SINC

par don


----------



## macdoodle

don ted


----------



## Sonal

wan ted


----------



## Kazak

wan ton


----------



## Sonal

won ton


----------



## eMacMan

two ton


----------



## SINC

two two


----------



## KC4

two much


----------



## SINC

much ado


----------



## Kazak

ado ado (I now pronounce you playwright and wife.) (Or, ABBA fans will remember "ado ado ado ado ado.")


----------



## SINC

ado too


----------



## eMacMan

two too (Sonja Henning where are you?)


----------



## SINC

heal too


----------



## Aurora

too shay


----------



## SINC

snap too


----------



## screature

Snap on (world's most expensive tools)


----------



## Sonal

snap dragons


----------



## SINC

snap button


----------



## screature

Dragons Den


----------



## SINC

Beat you by a second.


----------



## Kazak

button in


----------



## screature

in grave


----------



## SINC

grave stone


----------



## Kazak

Red grave (pick one)


----------



## KC4

Red head


----------



## SINC

knot head


----------



## screature

knot ting


----------



## SINC

have knot


----------



## screature

knot working


----------



## SINC

working out


----------



## screature

out rage


----------



## SINC

road rage


----------



## daniels

road runner


----------



## Kazak

road scholar


----------



## daniels

scholar ship


----------



## SINC

marksman ship


----------



## Kazak

whir ship


----------



## daniels

ship ment


----------



## screature

relation ship


----------



## SINC

Shirttail relation

sent from my iPhone


----------



## KC4

spatial relation


----------



## daniels

spatial view


----------



## SINC

view finder


----------



## screature

view point


----------



## daniels

power point


----------



## screature

point blank


----------



## daniels

blank screen


----------



## SINC

Screen test


----------



## Aurora

test drive


----------



## KC4

test tread (Woot!)


----------



## Kazak

test thread (sigh)


----------



## SINC

silk thread


----------



## tilt

Silk stockings


----------



## SINC

silk hat


----------



## Kazak

hat cha-cha (for Jimmy Durante)


----------



## Aurora

cha-cha ching (expensive)


----------



## Kazak

mat ching


----------



## KC4

Cat ching


----------



## Sonal

pat ching


----------



## Kazak

that ching


----------



## KC4

that thing (you do)


----------



## SINC

fling thing


----------



## Aurora

thing king


----------



## SINC

bus king


----------



## screature

Magic Bus (The Who...)


----------



## macdoodle

bus Ted


----------



## Sonal

Ted Kennedy


----------



## SINC

ted die


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> tour bus


A little late SINC.

but ted


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> A little late SINC.
> 
> but ted


Better look again. Caught it right away, your move.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Better look again. Caught it right away, your move.


So I see but my, but ted is still valid, carry on...

but ted


----------



## SINC

head but


----------



## screature

but tress


----------



## SINC

tress sells


----------



## screature

prison sells


----------



## SINC

imp prison


----------



## macdoodle

imp hound


----------



## SINC

dash hound (for Dr. G.)


----------



## screature

dot dash (morse code)


----------



## macdoodle

dot terse


----------



## SINC

micro dot


----------



## macdoodle

micro wave


----------



## SINC

short wave


----------



## KC4

(do) the wave


----------



## SINC

see the


----------



## KC4

see red


----------



## SINC

red dish


----------



## Kazak

red act


----------



## screature

kind red


----------



## SINC

man kind


----------



## screature

Hurtin' Kind


----------



## SINC

hurtin' unit


----------



## Aurora

imperial unit


----------



## SINC

imperial margarine


----------



## Aurora

imperial wizard


----------



## screature

installation wizard (Microsoft uses them... )


----------



## KC4

Kitchen Wizard


----------



## Kazak

wizard ding


----------



## eMacMan

ding ailing


----------



## macdoodle

ding bat ( Archie Bunker ... )


----------



## SINC

womb bat


----------



## KC4

Wumb Biology (I Wumbo, you Wumbo, he, she, me...Wumbo. Wumboing, Wumborama. Come on Spongebob, it's first grade!!")


----------



## Aurora

micro biology


----------



## Sonal

micro scope.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Wumb Biology (I Wumbo, you Wumbo, he, she, me...Wumbo. Wumboing, Wumborama. Come on Spongebob, it's first grade!!")


That should be "womb" not wumb, strictly speakin'


----------



## SINC

parry scope


----------



## macdoodle

parry mutual


----------



## SINC

Sorry, I realized I misspelled Parry and changed it.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Sorry, I realized I misspelled Parry and changed it.


Me too, still works so it is 

Parry Mutual (your turn)


----------



## Sonal

Parry menopause.


----------



## SINC

menopause all


----------



## screature

all edge


----------



## SINC

edge ging


----------



## eMacMan

gin sing (ging failed the spell test)


----------



## macdoodle

in gin (old west pronunciation)


----------



## Aurora

in secure


----------



## macdoodle

in ate


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> gin sing (ging failed the spell test)


Fowl!

Check your dictionary. Sometimes spell check isn't that smart. 

Now let's back up to:

edge ging


----------



## tilt

Ging gill


----------



## SINC

gill nets


----------



## screature

gill Bert (and Sullivan)


----------



## SINC

sure bert (better than ice cream!)


----------



## Ena

sure lea


----------



## Kazak

ton sure


----------



## SINC

eat ton


----------



## KC4

Foe Ton


----------



## SINC

ton net (recorder to some)


----------



## Sonal

net work


----------



## SINC

pizza work (overused expression)


----------



## KC4

pizza chit


----------



## Sonal

chit Linz


----------



## Kazak

what chit


----------



## SINC

chit happens


----------



## Aurora

happens stance


----------



## macdoodle

stance ah


----------



## Kazak

con stance


----------



## macdoodle

con verse


----------



## macmini2010

con test

.o0O If only I could win a big one


----------



## SINC

test tickle


----------



## macmini2010

Tickle Trunk


----------



## KC4

trunk kite (when your kite tail is severed by a tree)


----------



## SINC

bow kite (requires no tail)


----------



## screature

El Bow


----------



## KC4

El Paso


----------



## SINC

paso over


----------



## Sonal

over pass


----------



## screature

pass ion


----------



## SINC

cess ion


----------



## screature

recess ion (is it over )


----------



## eMacMan

cess pool (aka parliament)


----------



## SINC

Little late with that last one eM.

recess time


----------



## screature

time lea


----------



## Aurora

time less


----------



## SINC

less son


----------



## Aurora

buy son (what an Englishman washes his face in)


----------



## tilt

Buy sexual


----------



## Ena

buy product


----------



## SINC

buy focal


----------



## Sonal

buy local


----------



## macdoodle

local eyes


----------



## daniels

local adds


----------



## KC4

local lites


----------



## Kazak

Israel lites


----------



## daniels

israel weather


----------



## SINC

weather maker


----------



## eMacMan

weather guy


----------



## SINC

guy wire


----------



## screature

wire less


----------



## SINC

ink wire


----------



## screature

wire Ed (like on too much caffenine... or the magazine)


----------



## SINC

ed office


----------



## screature

The Office


----------



## SINC

brie the


----------



## Kazak

brie flea (Waiter, there's a bug in my cheese.)


----------



## KC4

Flee Flea !


----------



## screature

flea there


----------



## eMacMan

fey there


----------



## SINC

there pee


----------



## Aurora

doe pee


----------



## SINC

jude doe


----------



## Ena

doe boy


----------



## eMacMan

doe nut (=doe boy=cop)


----------



## SINC

astro nut


----------



## Kazak

astro loogie (it came from outer space)


----------



## Aurora

astro turf


----------



## SINC

astro biology


----------



## Sonal

astro physics


----------



## macdoodle

astro blight


----------



## KC4

straw blight


----------



## macdoodle

straw hut


----------



## KC4

Ten Hut!


----------



## macdoodle

Ten err


----------



## Kazak

macdoodle said:


> astro blight


Nice one.

ten is (anyone?)


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> Nice one.
> 
> ten is (anyone?)


Thank you,

Ten your


----------



## Kazak

ten US (I think that's right)


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> ten US (I think that's right)


:clap: good catch!! 

mark us (Wellby ... does anyone remember??)


----------



## Kazak

mark Coney (New York radio)


----------



## KC4

mark king


----------



## Aurora

den mark


----------



## SINC

rhea mark


----------



## Aurora

gone rhea (nasty)


----------



## SINC

buy gone


----------



## KC4

gone fission


----------



## screature

fission trip


----------



## SINC

trip ticket


----------



## Kazak

trip pull


----------



## Ena

pull ease


----------



## SINC

awe full


----------



## Kazak

bands awe


----------



## SINC

house bands


----------



## KC4

robber bands


----------



## macdoodle

robber ta


----------



## Aurora

robber hammer (watch your forehead)


----------



## macdoodle

hammer us


----------



## SINC

hammer head


----------



## Kazak

hammer reckon (a person from south of the border)


----------



## SINC

claw hammer


----------



## macdoodle

hammer ring


----------



## SINC

ring gears


----------



## KC4

smoke ring


----------



## screature

ring go


----------



## SINC

fair ring


----------



## screature

fair game


----------



## SINC

off fair


----------



## screature

off end


----------



## SINC

haste end


----------



## KC4

haste seed


----------



## SINC

seed sprout


----------



## screature

seed less


----------



## SINC

god seed


----------



## screature

seed ate


----------



## Aurora

fix ate


----------



## macdoodle

air ate


----------



## SINC

self fix


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> air ate





SINC said:


> self fix


Think I snuck in by seconds Sinc 
so back to 

air ate


----------



## Kazak

air apparent


----------



## screature

air way


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Think I snuck in by seconds Sinc
> so back to
> 
> air ate


So you did, it happens to me every time when my post winds up starting a new page. I forget to go back and see if that happened. Sorry 'bout that.

way ward


----------



## KC4

psychic ward (they know you're coming to get them before you do)


----------



## Ena

ward cleaver


----------



## screature

ward robe


----------



## Kazak

robe oat


----------



## SINC

oat side


----------



## Kazak

oat Mayall (and the Bowlbreakers)


----------



## SINC

ring oat


----------



## Kazak

ring goat (bleat)


----------



## Ena

goat cheese (underwear/slang)


----------



## SINC

cheese see


----------



## KC4

cheese pleas (Woot!)


----------



## eMacMan

pleas your


----------



## macdoodle

pleas aunt


----------



## Kazak

aunt eerier (eerie, eerier, eeriest -- spooky-looking words)


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> aunt eerier (eerie, eerier, eeriest -- spooky-looking words)


:lmao: I agree!


aunt tie


----------



## SINC

tie e (salmon fishing anyone?)


----------



## Aurora

tie game


----------



## SINC

bow tie


----------



## eMacMan

Bow nest (for you Cow Towners)


----------



## Aurora

crows nest


----------



## SINC

urn nest


----------



## Aurora

urn all


----------



## SINC

left urn


----------



## screature

burr urn


----------



## Sonal

lect urn.


----------



## screature

urn money


----------



## Sonal

burn money


----------



## screature

money tree


----------



## KC4

funny money


----------



## SINC

money penny (think 007)


----------



## macdoodle

oh penny (surgery bound)


----------



## daniels

oh Canada


----------



## SINC

den oh (Hawaii Five O, as in "book 'em))


----------



## daniels

oh my


----------



## SINC

chum my


----------



## Kazak

mitt chum (Robert)


----------



## SINC

climb mitt


----------



## macdoodle

ad mitt


----------



## SINC

nor ad


----------



## daniels

my space


----------



## Kazak

nor man (just because)


----------



## SINC

man alive


----------



## screature

man age


----------



## Kazak

cab age


----------



## screature

age ant (like secret or orange...)


----------



## KC4

tire ant


----------



## screature

ant arctic


----------



## SINC

ant them


----------



## screature

ant elope


----------



## SINC

Ant hill


----------



## screature

ant agonize


----------



## Kazak

defy ant


----------



## Aurora

ant teak


----------



## macdoodle

ant tea


----------



## screature

tea Cher


----------



## Ena

Cher equally


----------



## macdoodle

cher noble


----------



## SINC

noble blade (you have to be a farmer to know that one)


----------



## macdoodle

blade runner


----------



## SINC

rum runner


----------



## daniels

rum ors


----------



## eMacMan

ors man


----------



## macdoodle

man ick


----------



## SINC

cars ick


----------



## eMacMan

Cars on (Kit)


----------



## SINC

oz cars


----------



## Aurora

bumper cars


----------



## SINC

bumper crop


----------



## KC4

riding crop


----------



## Kazak

crop per (Steve)


----------



## Sonal

per Sonal


----------



## screature

rap per


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> per Sonal


Woot! Good one!

Per diem


----------



## SINC

crap per


----------



## screature

per son


----------



## SINC

arse son


----------



## screature

son dry (kind of the nature of this thread,  )


----------



## SINC

found dry


----------



## screature

dry den (my all time favourite goalie)


----------



## Ena

den drone


----------



## KC4

den eyer


----------



## screature

war den


----------



## SINC

sew war


----------



## Kazak

sew fist


----------



## SINC

many fist


----------



## macdoodle

many two


----------



## SINC

two timer


----------



## macdoodle

old timer


----------



## Aurora

egg timer


----------



## screature

egg head


----------



## Aurora

egg sample


----------



## macdoodle

egg cyst


----------



## eMacMan

egg saturate


----------



## tilt

Egg zoom


----------



## SINC

egg nog


----------



## Ena

egg ret


----------



## Sonal

ret butler


----------



## SINC

burr ret


----------



## Aurora

burr lives (as in a little bitty tear let me down)


----------



## SINC

am burr


----------



## screature

am ass


----------



## SINC

ass set


----------



## daniels

set up


----------



## SINC

stir up


----------



## screature

up roar


----------



## Kazak

roar bison (famous for singing "Pretty Buffalo")


----------



## SINC

fur roar


----------



## Aurora

go fur


----------



## eMacMan

fur runner


----------



## screature

loaf fur


----------



## SINC

fur there


----------



## KC4

Coney fur


----------



## SINC

coney island


----------



## screature

traffic island


----------



## KC4

island time


----------



## screature

nap time


----------



## eMacMan

nap pie


----------



## SINC

pie bald


----------



## screature

^^^ What's that SINC?


----------



## screature

pie pup (if you've got something to say)


----------



## Kazak

pup hilarity


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> pie bald





screature said:


> ^^^ What's that SINC?


A type of horse... !

Pup elation


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> ^^^ What's that SINC?


'Tis a breed of horse and no, it's not the same as a pinto.

pup tent


----------



## Kazak

tent sore


----------



## SINC

Missed it by that much Kazak.


----------



## eMacMan

tent sun


----------



## SINC

inn tent


----------



## Aurora

inn ovation


----------



## KC4

ovation guitars


----------



## SINC

standing ovation


----------



## macdoodle

ovation chocolate


----------



## SINC

chocolate cake


----------



## macdoodle

cake walk


----------



## KC4

walk detox


----------



## SINC

walk king


----------



## macdoodle

king pin


----------



## tilt

Hope pin


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> A type of horse... !
> 
> Pup elation





SINC said:


> 'Tis a breed of horse and no, it's not the same as a pinto.
> 
> pup tent


Ok, thanks. Learn something new...


----------



## screature

pin to (the bean or the horse... not to be mistaken for a Piebald  )


----------



## SINC

lean to


----------



## screature

to ads


----------



## SINC

gone ads


----------



## macdoodle

gone err


----------



## Aurora

dog gone


----------



## SINC

hound dog


----------



## macdoodle

dog ed


----------



## Aurora

dog paddle


----------



## macdoodle

paddle inn


----------



## screature

inn tuition


----------



## macdoodle

inn order


----------



## screature

inn ate


----------



## Kazak

carbon ate


----------



## macdoodle

inn grate


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> inn grate


sugar, missed by a minute... :lmao:

consume ate


----------



## screature

ate ball (anyone up for a game?)


----------



## SINC

real ate


----------



## Ena

ate reel


----------



## SINC

sir reel


----------



## macdoodle

real eyes


----------



## KC4

eagle eyes


----------



## Kazak

rational eyes


----------



## Ena

eyes pi


----------



## KC4

pi Romania


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> pi Romania


Brava!

pi entry (O Tannebaum)


----------



## SINC

yap pi


----------



## screature

pecan pi


----------



## Aurora

pi rate


----------



## screature

I rate


----------



## macdoodle

I scream


----------



## screature

I on


----------



## SINC

maces on


----------



## Kazak

grim maces


----------



## macdoodle

grim ass (sad donkey ... )


----------



## eMacMan

ass id


----------



## KC4

ass wage


----------



## screature

dumb ass


----------



## KC4

dumb innate (naturally stupid)


----------



## Kazak

dumb Perignon (can't get the bottle open)


----------



## SINC

dumb bow


----------



## macdoodle

dumb err


----------



## Sonal

dumb waiter


----------



## macdoodle

waiter go


----------



## eMacMan

waiter hound


----------



## KC4

Waiter, Chickpeas!


----------



## SINC

bus waiter


----------



## macdoodle

bus Ted


----------



## SINC

sat ted


----------



## eMacMan

Sat urn


----------



## screature

sat in


----------



## SINC

baby sat


----------



## Ena

sat suma


----------



## screature

^^^ What's that?


----------



## SINC

tell sat


----------



## screature

Sat an beejacon


----------



## SINC

spore an


----------



## tilt

Spore attic


----------



## SINC

drug attic


----------



## screature

prescription drug


----------



## SINC

drug race (drag race done)


----------



## eMacMan

drug out (US elections)


----------



## Aurora

out standing


----------



## macdoodle

out cross


----------



## SINC

knock out


----------



## Kazak

ban knock


----------



## screature

cab ban


----------



## SINC

ban died


----------



## screature

queue ban


----------



## SINC

err ban


----------



## eMacMan

burr ban


----------



## Ena

burr berry


----------



## SINC

am burr


----------



## macdoodle

burr dock


----------



## Ena

burr lives


----------



## SINC

lives hit


----------



## macdoodle

hit story


----------



## KC4

hit checker


----------



## macdoodle

hit men


----------



## Kazak

stay men


----------



## macdoodle

men tour


----------



## Kazak

tour malign


----------



## SINC

tour ettes


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> tour ettes


is ettes a word? perhaps you want to change this.... ?


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> is ettes a word? perhaps you want to change this.... ?


The Ettes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## macdoodle

oops, sorry, I didn't know they were a band, so many strange word for bands these days, if someone asked me to go see the 'Ettes' I would have thought of food.... 

tour PID (pelvic inflammatory disease)


----------



## SINC

pro tour


----------



## Kazak

pro teen


----------



## SINC

teen deer


----------



## macdoodle

deer stale


----------



## SINC

john deer


----------



## tilt

John Sun


----------



## SINC

sun dry


----------



## macdoodle

per sun


----------



## Ena

per suede


----------



## macdoodle

Ena said:


> per suede[/QUOTE
> 
> good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> per purr (cat sounds)


----------



## eMacMan

purr diction


----------



## macdoodle

purr mitt


----------



## Kazak

purr tickler


----------



## Aurora

french tickler


----------



## macdoodle

french eyes


----------



## KC4

french freeze


----------



## Kazak

freeze stag


----------



## SINC

stag gar


----------



## eMacMan

gar niche


----------



## SINC

gar rage


----------



## macdoodle

gar mint


----------



## screature

gar den


----------



## SINC

forbid den


----------



## macdoodle

den test


----------



## Aurora

high test


----------



## screature

test ate


----------



## SINC

neat test


----------



## screature

test is


----------



## KC4

Is Lamb


----------



## screature

Is is


----------



## Kazak

psychos is


----------



## macdoodle

is plain ( yourself, - ricky ricardo)


----------



## screature

is sue


----------



## eMacMan

Sue City


----------



## macdoodle

sue per


----------



## SINC

gasp per (chocking ghost)


----------



## Ena

gasp bay


----------



## Kazak

bay lea (Quarters--Jan Smithers, sigh)


----------



## SINC

lea galley


----------



## screature

lea sing


----------



## SINC

sing gull


----------



## eMacMan

sing sing (final stop for all politicians)


----------



## screature

sing led


----------



## SINC

led dead (like gas used to be)


----------



## macdoodle

dead ringer


----------



## SINC

ringer three (horseshoes anyone?)


----------



## macdoodle

ringer washer ... ahh those were the days! glad those ones are over!


----------



## SINC

washer woman


----------



## screature

window washer


----------



## SINC

window tint


----------



## Aurora

import tint


----------



## tilt

Eggs tint (like the dodo)


----------



## SINC

girl eggs


----------



## Aurora

eggs sample


----------



## macdoodle

eggs plain


----------



## Kazak

casuals eggs


----------



## SINC

fashion casuals


----------



## Kazak

fashion Easter


----------



## SINC

easter parade


----------



## Aurora

easter bunny


----------



## SINC

sum bunny


----------



## macdoodle

sum total


----------



## SINC

hand sum


----------



## screature

sum Mary


----------



## SINC

awe sum


----------



## screature

sum mitts


----------



## eMacMan

mitts bitchy


----------



## SINC

wool mitts


----------



## screature

steel wool


----------



## KC4

wool ewe (or won't ewe?)


----------



## SINC

ewe boat


----------



## screature

ewe two


----------



## eMacMan

ewe neck


----------



## Aurora

goose neck


----------



## SINC

neck king


----------



## KC4

neck name


----------



## screature

Just in case anyone didn't notice, this thread is on its 1000th page!! Thanks for the fun SINC. :clap:


----------



## screature

name lee


----------



## SINC

lee chess


----------



## eMacMan

Lee Lake


----------



## macdoodle

ewe bet


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> ewe bet


"ewe" was gone long ago.

It now stands at:

lee lake

So now onward with:

lake side


----------



## Kazak

side long


----------



## SINC

long boat


----------



## Kazak

toy boat (five times fast)


----------



## macdoodle

Well for some reason it didn't show the extra pages, sorry about that, I wondered why it had taken so long to move on... 


so, Side Kick


----------



## macdoodle

Grrr... 
Boat trip


----------



## SINC

airs trip


----------



## screature

screature said:


> Just in case anyone didn't notice, this thread is on its 1000th page!! Thanks for the fun SINC. :clap:


It seems as no one saw my post regarding the milestone in the number of pages this thread has generated as no one else has joined in to thank SINC for the fun The Two Word Game has brought to ehMac, so I am pulling this post forward. 

Now 1001 pages and going strong... Thanks SINC!! :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> long boat





screature said:


> It seems as no one saw my post regarding the milestone in the number of pages this thread has generated as no one else has joined in to thank SINC for the fun The Two Word Game has brought to ehMac, so I am pulling this post forward.
> 
> Now 1001 pages and going strong... Thanks SINC!! :clap:


Yes! many thanks...and onto the next 1000 :clap::clap:

airs stream


----------



## SINC

up stream


----------



## Ena

up standing


----------



## eMacMan

under standing


----------



## macdoodle

under water


----------



## tilt

Water retention

And BTW, in my browser this current post of mine is on page 251, so I do not see where people get the 1000 page number from.

Cheers


----------



## macdoodle

water loo


----------



## Kazak

tilt said:


> Water retention
> 
> And BTW, in my browser this current post of mine is on page 251, so I do not see where people get the 1000 page number from.
> 
> Cheers


tilt, I think most of us use the default 10 posts per page.


----------



## eMacMan

Loo Lu


----------



## Kazak

loo swimmin'


----------



## Aurora

loo grant (MTM Show)


----------



## KC4

Loo Gout!


----------



## Ena

loo loo (the singer)


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> loo swimmin'





KC4 said:


> Loo Gout!


Both are priceless! :clap:

loo pole


----------



## cdncableguy

pole dancer


----------



## Kazak

macdoodle said:


> Both are priceless! :clap:


Why, thank you.

inter pole


----------



## macdoodle

pole light


----------



## Kazak

social light


----------



## KC4

light saber


----------



## macdoodle

white light


----------



## eMacMan

sorta light


----------



## Aurora

light fantastic


----------



## SINC

feather light


----------



## eMacMan

light meter (a yard?)


----------



## macdoodle

meter uptown


----------



## SINC

parry meter


----------



## eMacMan

para meter


----------



## SINC

para trooper


----------



## KC4

para dime (just my 20 cents worth)


----------



## macdoodle

hot dime


----------



## SINC

dime mentions


----------



## Aurora

dime bag


----------



## SINC

dime end


----------



## Aurora

end game


----------



## alef0

game over


----------



## SINC

hung over


----------



## Aurora

over board


----------



## SINC

board ding


----------



## screature

ding ghee 

(Ghee is Indian clarified butter, just sayin' as ghee didn't pass the spell check but it is an actual word.  )


----------



## SINC

ghee whiz


----------



## screature

whiz bang


----------



## Sonal

cheese whiz


----------



## Ena

whiz erred


----------



## SINC

erred out


----------



## screature

out lets


----------



## tilt

Chick lets


----------



## SINC

lets farts beejacon


----------



## screature

lets go


----------



## SINC

go far (the little critters are everywhere out west.)


----------



## Kazak

Far go


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Far go


Ah memories. Had a 51 Fargo pickup.

far there


----------



## macdoodle

far mer


----------



## SINC

mer made


----------



## alef0

made mad


----------



## SINC

no mad


----------



## screature

mad den


----------



## SINC

den city


----------



## Aurora

city mouse


----------



## Kazak

mouse cattle (hic!)


----------



## eMacMan

eh mouse (or even as in Eh mouse and Andy)


----------



## KC4

Chocolate mouse


----------



## SINC

mouse stash


----------



## macdoodle

mouse turd (and ketchup...anyone?)


----------



## eMacMan

mouse tired


----------



## SINC

rhea tired (that'sa Italian)


----------



## macdoodle

rhea lies


----------



## SINC

cool lies


----------



## Sonal

lies sol (disinfectant)


----------



## SINC

sol edify


----------



## macdoodle

sol amen


----------



## KC4

sol searching


----------



## SINC

count sol


----------



## macdoodle

sol purpose


----------



## SINC

sol air


----------



## macdoodle

bad air (in London)


----------



## screature

air or


----------



## macdoodle

or fan


----------



## screature

fan attic


----------



## SINC

fan knees


----------



## eMacMan

fan dora


----------



## SINC

end dora (any Bewitched fans?)


----------



## Aurora

fed dora


----------



## SINC

quaff fed


----------



## tilt

Quaff your (hair)


----------



## SINC

your turn


----------



## Aurora

your in


----------



## SINC

in stinked


----------



## Aurora

in bred


----------



## screature

in grate


----------



## SINC

grate full


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> in stinked


Haa haa - good one!


Grate ape


----------



## SINC

metallic ape


----------



## macdoodle

grey ape


----------



## Kazak

Ape rill


----------



## SINC

can ape


----------



## Kazak

Can adder


----------



## SINC

tall adder


----------



## Kazak

Tall mud


----------



## SINC

mud dulled


----------



## macdoodle

aha mud


----------



## Ena

mud ear


----------



## SINC

mud died


----------



## Aurora

mud pie


----------



## SINC

pie crust


----------



## KC4

pie lattes (mmmm...my kind of exercise)


----------



## Kazak

reason pie


----------



## SINC

skip pie


----------



## Ena

pie son


----------



## macdoodle

Ena said:


> pie son


my favourite meat if I have to eat any... :lmao:

son dry


----------



## alef0

dry lie


----------



## macdoodle

dry err


----------



## eMacMan

lie yar


----------



## Kazak

dry ad


----------



## macdoodle

ad verse


----------



## SINC

per verse


----------



## screature

sue per


----------



## SINC

per sue


----------



## screature

sue oops


----------



## SINC

peas oops


----------



## Kazak

app peas


----------



## KC4

pretty peas


----------



## SINC

peas ant


----------



## screature

ant Jemima


----------



## macdoodle

jemima person


----------



## SINC

person all


----------



## screature

all truism


----------



## macdoodle

all bright


----------



## screature

lite bright (remember those  )


----------



## SINC

social lite


----------



## macdoodle

lite err


----------



## SINC

err ands


----------



## Kazak

ands sea


----------



## KC4

(no ifs) ands sorbets


----------



## SINC

Wash ands


----------



## macdoodle

wash up? ( said the barfly)


----------



## screature

up holster


----------



## SINC

hick up


----------



## screature

up ass

upas |ˈyoōpəs| (also upas tree)
noun
a tropical Asian tree, the milky sap of which has been used as arrow poison and for ritual purposes. • Antiaris toxicaria, family Moraceae.
• (in folklore) a Javanese tree alleged to poison its surroundings and said to be fatal to approach.
ORIGIN late 18th cent.: from Malay (pohun) upas ‘poison (tree).’


----------



## SINC

ass set


----------



## eMacMan

ass sitter


----------



## SINC

more ass


----------



## tilt

More on


----------



## Kazak

more rover


----------



## macdoodle

more bid


----------



## KC4

bid ness


----------



## macdoodle

lock ness


----------



## SINC

loch ness


----------



## screature

Elliot ness


----------



## SINC

bone ness


----------



## projz

ness quick


----------



## SINC

quick draw


----------



## screature

draw all (ya' all come back now ya hear...)


----------



## projz

all day


----------



## SINC

app all


----------



## alef0

all fish


----------



## tilt

All ah


----------



## SINC

marsh all


----------



## Kazak

marsh an


----------



## KC4

an tennis


----------



## Kazak

main tennis


----------



## SINC

doe main


----------



## eMacMan

doe fur


----------



## SINC

fur their


----------



## screature

their fur


----------



## KC4

fur staid


----------



## screature

staid yum


----------



## Kazak

gnaws yum


----------



## SINC

teed yum


----------



## Kazak

Care to try again, oh SINCish one?


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Care to try again, oh SINCish one?


Done.

Beat me by that much!


----------



## KC4

axe yum


----------



## SINC

yum me


----------



## screature

harmony yum


----------



## SINC

harmony remote


----------



## tilt

Ye harmony


----------



## SINC

ye oman


----------



## Kazak

oman pigeon


----------



## eMacMan

Oman Ribber


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> Oman Ribber


Nice one.

Ribber ache (rhymes with blotchy)


----------



## KC4

mist ache


----------



## SINC

ache king


----------



## screature

king pin


----------



## SINC

pin ache


----------



## eMacMan

pin nickel


----------



## screature

pin afore


----------



## SINC

nap pin


----------



## eMacMan

nap pee beejacon


----------



## KC4

Pee Nut (snicker)


----------



## SINC

wee nut


----------



## eMacMan

wee pee


----------



## SINC

pee lit


----------



## screature

lit muss


----------



## SINC

muss take


----------



## screature

take hen


----------



## SINC

hen party


----------



## screature

hap hen


----------



## SINC

miss hap


----------



## screature

hap hazard


----------



## SINC

hazard county (Dukes anyone?)


----------



## tilt

Hazard us


----------



## Kazak

billy us


----------



## screature

us herd


----------



## SINC

herd dead


----------



## macdoodle

herd ding


----------



## SINC

ding dong


----------



## KC4

whir ding


----------



## SINC

whir led


----------



## Ena

led den


----------



## screature

den Nile


----------



## SINC

seen nile


----------



## screature

pastoral seen


----------



## SINC

orb seen


----------



## screature

seen ick


----------



## macdoodle

seen erie


----------



## Kazak

plaster seen


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> plaster seen


Good job!


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> plaster seen


and... seen (director/actor jargon)


----------



## Kazak

seen aisle (but can't remember why I'm there)


----------



## screature

aisle land


----------



## ComputerIdiot

aisle seat


----------



## SINC

hot seat


----------



## Ena

hot tie


----------



## SINC

tie ye (for you salmon fisherman)


----------



## macdoodle

tie burr


----------



## Kazak

tie till


----------



## KC4

stands till


----------



## Ena

erect till


----------



## Sonal

erect shun.


----------



## KC4

erect mighty! (by putting sugar and milk in it)


----------



## SINC

all mighty


----------



## Kazak

extreme mighty


----------



## SINC

apple extreme


----------



## tilt

Apple eyed (for a job)


----------



## KC4

apple ions


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> apple ions


Good one.

populars ions


----------



## SINC

tense ions


----------



## eMacMan

populate ions


----------



## SINC

co populate


----------



## Kazak

Co. ho (sleeping his/her way to the top)


----------



## SINC

ho arse


----------



## macdoodle

ho made


----------



## Kazak

macdoodle said:


> ho made


No thanks.

ho plus


----------



## SINC

ho key


----------



## KC4

donut ho


----------



## Kazak

Donut cross!


----------



## macdoodle

cross lea


----------



## SINC

cross sing


----------



## eMacMan

donut cross (line only cops can cross)


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> donut cross (line only cops can cross)


If you look up three posts or so you will see that Kazak already used that one.


----------



## KC4

Cross cheque


----------



## SINC

cheque curse


----------



## macdoodle

Cheque mate


----------



## Kazak

Cheque Republic


----------



## screature

cheque her


----------



## SINC

cheque point


----------



## screature

point blank


----------



## Sonal

point less.


----------



## screature

less on


----------



## SINC

shift less


----------



## Ena

less miserable


----------



## tilt

Less train (to wash out that dirty mouth )


----------



## SINC

rest train


----------



## screature

rest ling


----------



## eMacMan

rest rant (pronounce it New England style)


----------



## SINC

cur rant


----------



## screature

ink cur


----------



## SINC

ink ling


----------



## Kazak

ink erect


----------



## macdoodle

ink ling


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> ink ling


Hmmm, seems to me I just used that two posts above.


----------



## SINC

erect shun


----------



## screature

erect or


----------



## SINC

or chasm


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Hmmm, seems to me I just used that two posts above.


Sorry, rushing to somewhere else, didn't notice... 

past or


----------



## SINC

or reo


----------



## daniels

reo rafting


----------



## macdoodle

river rafting


----------



## absinthe

meandering river


----------



## SINC

river run


----------



## macdoodle

river ting


----------



## SINC

ting gull


----------



## Ena

gull able


----------



## Kazak

sing gull


----------



## macdoodle

gull friend (scottish)


----------



## SINC

moe gull


----------



## KC4

gull livers (travels)


----------



## SINC

gull app


----------



## cdncableguy

sea gull


----------



## screature

dong gull


----------



## SINC

porch gull


----------



## eMacMan

gull wing (remember the Bricklin?)


----------



## SINC

sow wing


----------



## eMacMan

wing nut

(sow wing, I knew pigs would eventually fly in this thread.)


----------



## SINC

astro nut

(And yeah, I was thinking exactly that as I wrote that one.)


----------



## Kazak

nut tin (for Christmas)


----------



## SINC

den tin


----------



## screature

tin sell


----------



## Kazak

sell Amanda (a female lizard)


----------



## screature

pen sell


----------



## macdoodle

pen sieve


----------



## daniels

pen guin


----------



## KC4

pen jealous


----------



## screature

pen ultimate


----------



## daniels

windows ultimate


----------



## screature

ultimate frisbee


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> pen jealous


Good one.

ultimate hum


----------



## SINC

hum burger (Hmmm, dat's good!)


----------



## screature

hum bull


----------



## macdoodle

hum mull (figures)


----------



## tilt

Hum bug


----------



## macdoodle

hum tee (dumpty)


----------



## SINC

tee time


----------



## macdoodle

tee year


----------



## Kazak

proper tee


----------



## SINC

tee bone


----------



## eMacMan

Bucket tee (really expected Don to come up with that one)


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Bucket tee (really expected Don to come up with that one)


Just did, but they're called a:

tee bucket


----------



## macdoodle

bucket seats


----------



## SINC

seats four


----------



## screature

four tell


----------



## SINC

four tune


----------



## screature

piña four


----------



## SINC

four age


----------



## absinthe

dark age


----------



## KC4

pack age


----------



## macdoodle

ice pack


----------



## screature

corn ice


----------



## KC4

chutzpah ice


----------



## screature

ice tea


----------



## SINC

flight tea


----------



## tilt

Flight less (birds)


----------



## SINC

barb less


----------



## screature

less Paul


----------



## SINC

app paul


----------



## Kazak

paul bearer (he fell down)


----------



## macdoodle

less or


----------



## absinthe

or deal


----------



## macdoodle

or fan


----------



## screature

fan attic


----------



## Kazak

SINC, we've got some serious thread bifurcation going on here. Au secour!


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> SINC, we've got some serious thread bifurcation going on here. Au secour!


Somehow all the posts didn't show up here, I do try and stay in step and my post after yours is many minutes later, but still didn't show up.... 

So to keep on track, (since I fell off) 

your entry was Paul Bearer

so I shall go with 

Ring bearer .... sorry hope this puts us on track again!!


----------



## SINC

It does indeed, thanks Macdoodle, good job!

Abhor ring


----------



## macdoodle

master ring


----------



## SINC

task master


----------



## tilt

Ring master


----------



## macdoodle

ring err


----------



## SINC

err rend


----------



## Kazak

beef rend


----------



## SINC

newt rend


----------



## screature

rend erred


----------



## SINC

rend daring


----------



## Kazak

daring do


----------



## SINC

smelt daring


----------



## macdoodle

do nut


----------



## Ena

nut ate


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> do nut


Here we go again. Last post was:

smelt daring

Do refresh your browser please, that post was a whole hour after the last. 

Pick it up from here:

smelt daring


----------



## Kazak

smelt her


----------



## KC4

paint her


----------



## Kazak

docked her


----------



## macdoodle

her beside


----------



## Kazak

forty-five beside (some of you will remember)


----------



## SINC

beside myself


----------



## eMacMan

beside manner (a rather stinging reply if I do say so myself)


----------



## SINC

polite manner


----------



## macdoodle

rude manner


----------



## screature

Evan rude (they make outboard engines)


----------



## SINC

car evan


----------



## macdoodle

car pull (tunnel)


----------



## KC4

exam pull


----------



## screature

pull ease


----------



## Ena

pull light


----------



## screature

nip pull


----------



## macdoodle

app pull


----------



## eMacMan

pull man


----------



## screature

snap pull


----------



## eMacMan

pull doubt (dandelion season around here)


----------



## screature

multi pull


----------



## macdoodle

multi task


----------



## SINC

nasty task


----------



## eMacMan

task masker


----------



## SINC

loan masker


----------



## macdoodle

masker aid


----------



## SINC

cool aid


----------



## tilt

Lemon aid


----------



## screature

aid den (Quinn for example)


----------



## KC4

goal den


----------



## SINC

den eye


----------



## macdoodle

seeing eye (dog)


----------



## Kazak

eye I (Captain)


----------



## Ena

eye scream


----------



## macdoodle

Ena said:


> eye scream


(you scream, I scream, we all scream for ice cream.... :lmao: haven't heard that in a dogs age, memory lane trip!! ) 

eye see (roads)


----------



## Ena

eye sickle


----------



## macdoodle

pop sickle


----------



## KC4

(I don't want a pickle
Just want to ride on my...)

motor sickle


----------



## Kazak

pro motor


----------



## SINC

pro moat


----------



## screature

moat El


----------



## macdoodle

pest el (and mortar)


----------



## KC4

Snork el


----------



## SINC

el paso


----------



## macdoodle

el bow


----------



## screature

bow el


----------



## macdoodle

bow sir


----------



## SINC

sir vice


----------



## eMacMan

vice president (Add Cheney and it really makes it multi-meaning)


----------



## macdoodle

vice versa


----------



## Kazak

versa tile


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> versa tile


good one!

Infant tile


----------



## Ena

moat tile


----------



## eMacMan

rep tile


----------



## Kazak

Ena said:


> moat tile


Nice.

rep lace


----------



## Ena

Kazak said:


> Nice.
> 
> rep lace




lace rate


----------



## SINC

paw lace


----------



## KC4

under lace


----------



## eMacMan

pin under (you river rats will get the double+ meaning)


----------



## SINC

Snap pin


----------



## screature

pin Cher


----------



## SINC

pit cher


----------



## screature

pit he


----------



## SINC

turns pit


----------



## eMacMan

pit thy


----------



## KC4

Hell thy


----------



## Kazak

well thy


----------



## SINC

thy self


----------



## eMacMan

thy masterbeejacon


----------



## screature

master airy


----------



## SINC

fluff airy


----------



## Kazak

AV airy


----------



## SINC

Park AV (monopoly)


----------



## Kazak

park cheesy


----------



## SINC

hots park


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> AV airy


:clap:

Park Ah!


----------



## eMacMan

hots tough


----------



## SINC

tough fen


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> hots tough


Hee hee!

Mow tough


----------



## SINC

giz mow


----------



## tilt

Mow cowbell!!!!!


----------



## screature

mow bile


----------



## macdoodle

mow town


----------



## eMacMan

mau mow


----------



## macdoodle

mow see


----------



## Aurora

see grams


----------



## macdoodle

see ling


----------



## SINC

see thing


----------



## macdoodle

see biscuit


----------



## SINC

see water


----------



## eMacMan

water crest (can't top that)


----------



## Kazak

crest fallen (you're right)


----------



## Aurora

fallen arches


----------



## KC4

Golden arches (bleaggh)


----------



## macdoodle

arches game


----------



## tilt

Game ming


----------



## macdoodle

ming ling


----------



## SINC

ling go


----------



## Aurora

dangle ling


----------



## SINC

dangle ads (first sentence of a news story)


----------



## tilt

Gnome ads


----------



## macdoodle

gnome more


----------



## SINC

eat more


----------



## Kazak

tilt said:


> Gnome ads


Good one.

eat tea (phone home)


----------



## screature

tea ching


----------



## SINC

bell ching


----------



## macdoodle

bell pull


----------



## Kazak

bell bow (Baggins)


----------



## Aurora

bell bottoms


----------



## macdoodle

ma bell (old moniker for bell telephone)


----------



## Kazak

ma knicker


----------



## KC4

Delime ma


----------



## macdoodle

ma gin


----------



## screature

ma serrated


----------



## daniels

ma ison (house in french)


----------



## KC4

as ma (wheeze)


----------



## eMacMan

as tech (sacrificial postbeejacon)


----------



## macdoodle

as fault


----------



## Kazak

fault detours (Basil?)


----------



## SINC

fault tee (towers)


----------



## tilt

Fault line


----------



## screature

line ear


----------



## macdoodle

line dance


----------



## Kazak

Dance zig


----------



## Ena

zig ret


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> Dance zig


:clap:

zig felled (follies)


----------



## SINC

class zig


----------



## cdncableguy

class act


----------



## macdoodle

class act


----------



## Aurora

first class


----------



## SINC

me first


----------



## KC4

Ack me


----------



## eMacMan

me thane (love that blue flame.)


----------



## macdoodle

me tier


----------



## Kazak

tier Amy-Sue (yum)


----------



## tilt

Tier John


----------



## Kazak

John tee


----------



## eMacMan

tee ear


----------



## Kazak

ear rigate (didn't pass the built-in dictionary, but even casual pasta fans will know the word)


----------



## tilt

Ear wax


----------



## KC4

incense ear


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> incense ear


good one

All I could come up with is 

Ear candle


----------



## Aurora

ear buds


----------



## SINC

rose buds


----------



## eMacMan

rose cup (a delicious and expensive chocolate mint found under your pillow at the Broadmoor Hotel)


----------



## macdoodle

cup ping


----------



## SINC

athletic cup


----------



## eMacMan

Dee cup


----------



## macdoodle

dee brief


----------



## Aurora

shod dee


----------



## eMacMan

Dee scent


----------



## macdoodle

dee purr


----------



## Kazak

purr dee


----------



## macdoodle

pay purr


----------



## Kazak

pay purview


----------



## macdoodle

pay ell


----------



## KC4

ell toupee


----------



## tilt

Ell low


----------



## macdoodle

ell bent


----------



## eMacMan

bow ell


----------



## screature

bow Gus


----------



## macdoodle

ell bow


----------



## screature

bow a


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> bow a


:clap:

Bow tie


----------



## screature

tie bow


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> tie bow


:lmao:

tie mer


----------



## tilt

Tie ten


----------



## macdoodle

ten sore


----------



## Aurora

sore ted


----------



## screature

Ted Dee (capitals are necessary to pass the spell check inspection.  )


----------



## macdoodle

mar dee (tues fr.)


----------



## screature

dee ice


----------



## Mirguy

Vanilla Ice


----------



## screature

ice sickle


----------



## Kazak

ice ore


----------



## screature

ore gone


----------



## macdoodle

gone err


----------



## Kazak

gone dollar


----------



## KC4

beef ore


----------



## macdoodle

ore fan


----------



## SINC

Whoops, we went astray here:



KC4 said:


> beef ore


Back to:



Kazak said:


> gone dollar


----------



## screature

gone so


----------



## Kazak

so briquet


----------



## macdoodle

so sew


----------



## KC4

so watt


----------



## Aurora

watt ever


----------



## Kazak

ever Reddy (I am woman . . .)


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> ever Reddy (I am woman . . .)


do you think Helen would like this description?? 

ever lee (brothers)


----------



## Kazak

macdoodle said:


> do you think Helen would like this description??


There was never a time when I would have cared. [shudder]

lee dawn


----------



## tilt

Dawn know


----------



## Kazak

know mercy


----------



## macdoodle

mer sea


----------



## singingcrow

sea nile


----------



## KC4

sea sunned (life's a beach, then you fry)


----------



## SINC

pan sea (flower or coward, take yer pick)


----------



## Aurora

pan tone


----------



## macdoodle

tone sill


----------



## Aurora

clear sill (no more zits)


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> know mercy





macdoodle said:


> mer sea


Just checking: we're allowed to split words?


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Just checking: we're allowed to split words?


Uh, no, we're not. Sorry, been driving all day.

Back to:




Kazak said:


> know mercy



know way


----------



## macdoodle

Sorry I had to go back to see i hadn't used a word, my apologies,


----------



## SINC

Hi macdoodle, not to worry, stuff happens, carry on with the fun.


----------



## macdoodle

way inn


----------



## SINC

way word


----------



## macdoodle

threw way


----------



## Kazak

Ankara way (well, it's close)


----------



## macdoodle

way bill


----------



## eMacMan

know way


----------



## Aurora

know ledge


----------



## macdoodle

ledge ermine


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> know way


Hmmm, just did that one:




SINC said:


> Uh, no, we're not. Sorry, been driving all day.
> 
> Back to:
> 
> know way


So, now back to:



macdoodle said:


> way bill


bill it


----------



## Kazak

war bill


----------



## SINC

war dress


----------



## KC4

sue war (no reflection on lawyers, no really, it's too dark down there)


----------



## Kazak

sue denim


----------



## SINC

denim bull


----------



## eMacMan

ram bull


----------



## SINC

sim bull


----------



## Kazak

sim sons


----------



## screature

Alistair Sim


----------



## Kazak

screature said:


> Alistair Sim


I don't know anything,
I never did know anything,
But now I know that I don't know . . .

Alistair Team (all the best players)


----------



## SINC

as team


----------



## Aurora

team stair (union man)


----------



## eMacMan

eh team


----------



## SINC

team ming


----------



## macdoodle

team stir


----------



## tilt

Stir way (to heaven)


----------



## Aurora

stir crazy


----------



## macdoodle

stir up (horse gear)


----------



## SINC

stir ring


----------



## KC4

rare ring


----------



## macdoodle

rare rest


----------



## eMacMan

ah rest


----------



## Kazak

rest arrant


----------



## Aurora

rest room


----------



## Kazak

room attic


----------



## macdoodle

room autism


----------



## eMacMan

autism attic (Early 50s Buick transmissionbeejacon)


----------



## screature

attic caw


----------



## Aurora

caw fee (New York version)


----------



## SINC

fee ball


----------



## eMacMan

no fee (Harpo Nemisis)beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

fee mer


----------



## SINC

mer see


----------



## macdoodle

see ell


----------



## SINC

see curse


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> see curse


:clap: good one!

curse sir


----------



## SINC

lock curse


----------



## friend

lock lips


----------



## macdoodle

lips ink (I had' lip sinc' when I saw it was lips...) :lmao:


----------



## SINC

shoes lips


----------



## singingcrow

shoes err


----------



## Aurora

err ace


----------



## SINC

hoar ace


----------



## friend

Ace Inhibitors


----------



## SINC

grim ace


----------



## Aurora

pill grim


----------



## friend

pill age


----------



## KC4

Peep pill (Vision correction prescription?)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Peep pill (Vision correction prescription?)


:clap: liked that...

peep err (to write the prescription above)


----------



## Kazak

peep odd


----------



## SINC

bow peep


----------



## Aurora

bow low (Practice for the Queen's visit)


----------



## macdoodle

bow tie


----------



## Mac_100x

red tie


----------



## friend

tie break


----------



## singingcrow

break fast


----------



## Kazak

fast break


----------



## SINC

break king


----------



## Aurora

king key


----------



## screature

key eel


----------



## eMacMan

flue key


----------



## screature

key nest


----------



## friend

Nest egg


----------



## SINC

urn nest


----------



## friend

Urn problem


----------



## screature

burr urn


----------



## Kazak

burr burr


----------



## screature

burr owed


----------



## SINC

burr roe


----------



## screature

roe ore


----------



## KC4

ice ore


----------



## screature

ore rally


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> ice ore





screature said:


> ore rally


Very nice.

ore bitter


----------



## screature

pole ore


----------



## KC4

been pole


----------



## screature

pole land


----------



## SINC

land dhow


----------



## KC4

Dhow Jones


----------



## SINC

caw jones beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

caw per


----------



## SINC

housekeep per


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> caw per


Good one. :clap:


per chase


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> Good one. :clap:
> 
> 
> per chase


Thanks...



pay per


----------



## SINC

map per


----------



## Ena

per view


----------



## SINC

view wing


----------



## screature

wing ding


----------



## SINC

ding hies


----------



## macdoodle

ding ease


----------



## SINC

real ease


----------



## macdoodle

real eyes


----------



## KC4

lion eyes


----------



## singingcrow

eyes own


----------



## screature

no own


----------



## Kazak

owes own


----------



## screature

own nest


----------



## Kazak

own an


----------



## screature

hap an


----------



## SINC

hap penning


----------



## ComputerIdiot

hap py


----------



## screature

hap instance


----------



## SINC

single instance


----------



## singingcrow

single dome


----------



## SINC

ran dome


----------



## macdoodle

ran core


----------



## Kazak

macdoodle said:


> ran core


Nice.

core knee


----------



## eMacMan

core deal (as always here in ehMac Land)


----------



## SINC

ore deal


----------



## Kazak

procrastinate ore


----------



## antic

unobtainium ore


----------



## SINC

am ore (that's Dean Martin)


----------



## KC4

commode ore


----------



## eMacMan

KC4 said:


> commode ore




mine ore


----------



## Kazak

mine Dior (own business)


----------



## friend

mine shaft


----------



## SINC

deter mine


----------



## singingcrow

deter gent


----------



## SINC

gent tile


----------



## Kazak

infant tile (baby food everywhere)


----------



## screature

infant re


----------



## SINC

re peat


----------



## Kazak

peat sake


----------



## SINC

Sake anyone?


----------



## Kazak

sake tome (remember Laugh-In?)


----------



## SINC

cussed tome


----------



## Kazak

tome morrow


----------



## tilt

Come tome (and sake tome )


----------



## SINC

come post


----------



## tilt

Post porn


----------



## screature

post all ( As in goin'....  )


----------



## SINC

all locate


----------



## KC4

snob all (Fight!)


----------



## screature

all edge (when Bono isn't singing )


----------



## Kazak

all toe


----------



## tilt

Toe tall


----------



## singingcrow

toe knawal


----------



## Aurora

toe main (as in poisoning)


----------



## SINC

doe main


----------



## macdoodle

main stream


----------



## SINC

rome main


----------



## macdoodle

rome ants


----------



## SINC

combat ants


----------



## singingcrow

ants see


----------



## macdoodle

ants sir


----------



## eMacMan

ants tee


----------



## Kazak

DV ants


----------



## KC4

converse ants


----------



## cdncableguy

converse shoes


----------



## Kazak

shoes stir (Wayne &)


----------



## SINC

hole stir


----------



## macdoodle

stir up


----------



## screature

mon stir (my french one )


----------



## SINC

calm mon


----------



## Kazak

calm together


----------



## SINC

calm down


----------



## screature

calm odo (as in dragon)


----------



## SINC

odo meter


----------



## Kazak

meter parents (sooner or later)


----------



## KC4

dante meter


----------



## SINC

meter maid


----------



## Aurora

tailor maid


----------



## SINC

rhea tailor


----------



## screature

Ivor rhea


----------



## Aurora

rhea but


----------



## screature

slipper rhea


----------



## Aurora

lady slipper


----------



## macdoodle

lady bug


----------



## SINC

bug geared


----------



## singingcrow

geared own


----------



## SINC

Hag geared


----------



## Sonal

Hag rid. (Of Harry Potter fame.)


----------



## SINC

mad rid


----------



## screature

rid den


----------



## SINC

den tours


----------



## screature

den oat


----------



## SINC

crab oat


----------



## tilt

Rim oat


----------



## SINC

short rim


----------



## screature

rim mer (on the edge of the French Rivera and a Caesar (yum)  )


----------



## SINC

mer sea


----------



## Aurora

sea state


----------



## SINC

state mint


----------



## macdoodle

mint Ted


----------



## SINC

tore mint


----------



## macdoodle

tore so


----------



## SINC

bikes tore


----------



## KC4

soupers tore


----------



## Kazak

tore pore


----------



## SINC

rapp pore


----------



## screature

pore tent


----------



## singingcrow

pore us


----------



## screature

us her


----------



## SINC

her mitt


----------



## KC4

Oh mitt


----------



## SINC

gel oh


----------



## tilt

Oh God!


----------



## macdoodle

oh pen


----------



## SINC

pen nitrate


----------



## macdoodle

pen sieve


----------



## SINC

sieve viral


----------



## singingcrow

sieve ear


----------



## Aurora

expend sieve


----------



## tilt

Expend ability


----------



## screature

cape ability


----------



## SINC

lands cape


----------



## screature

cape per


----------



## SINC

per suede


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> expend sieve


:clap: good one!


per sue


----------



## SINC

sue wheat


----------



## Kazak

wheat ibex (anybody still eat those?)


----------



## singingcrow

wheat grass


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> sue wheat


:clap: clever! 

wheat buns


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> wheat ibex (anybody still eat those?)


Ack. Gross.

Bitters wheat


----------



## Kazak

are bitters


----------



## SINC

kill are (remember Jerry Lee?)


----------



## Kazak

Cats kill


----------



## SINC

cats can


----------



## KC4

cats crash (fever)


----------



## macdoodle

cat sup (different from Catch up)


----------



## singingcrow

sup ream


----------



## SINC

sup purse


----------



## screature

what's sup (yo yo yo...)


----------



## singingcrow

sup innate


----------



## KC4

chicken sup


----------



## screature

sup pose


----------



## SINC

sup planting


----------



## Kazak

Planting janet (for you British history buffs)


----------



## SINC

planting seed


----------



## screature

suck seed


----------



## SINC

seed dead


----------



## tilt

Seed err


----------



## SINC

err ring (herring in England?)


----------



## macdoodle

err mine


----------



## tilt

Mine err


----------



## SINC

mine newt


----------



## Aurora

newt ron


----------



## SINC

elect ron


----------



## daniels

elect ion


----------



## Ena

ron ton (soup)


----------



## daniels

ton sil


----------



## singingcrow

sil age


----------



## daniels

age nt


----------



## SINC

daniels said:


> age nt


"nt" is not a valid word.

Back to:

sil age

Now:

spill age


----------



## macdoodle

age ant


----------



## SINC

tore ant


----------



## screature

ant acid


----------



## SINC

please ant


----------



## Aurora

ant see


----------



## screature

Pez ant


----------



## macdoodle

cur ant


----------



## SINC

cur bing


----------



## screature

cur ten


----------



## SINC

ten dearly


----------



## macdoodle

ten shun


----------



## SINC

direct shun


----------



## screature

shun shine (shaid whish a lishp)


----------



## SINC

shine knee


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> shun shine (shaid whish a lishp)


:lmao::lmao:


shine knee


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> shine knee


Tanksh, tanksh a lot. 

knee eat


----------



## SINC

I guess macdoodle like my shine knee so much she used it again. :lmao:

knee ding


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I guess macdoodle like my shine knee so much she used it again. :lmao:
> 
> knee ding


It wasn't there when I posted, Sorry, they look as if they came in at the same time, 

knee deep


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> It wasn't there when I posted, Sorry, they look as if they came in at the same time,


No need to be sorry, I've done that myself many times, but the only sure way to avoid that is to check AFTER you post, not before. 

deep pest


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> elect ron





daniels said:


> elect ion





Ena said:


> ron ton (soup)


I thought the SINC-meister would catch this, but apparently not. People are certainly on a roll. Should we carry on?


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> I thought the SINC-meister would catch this, but apparently not. People are certainly on a roll. Should we carry on?


Sorry, I missed that one, but it clearly demonstrates just how important it is to check *AFTER* you post to see if you have doubled up or not used one of the two preceding words.

Then again, it's only a game, so let's keep it fun and move on.


----------



## tilt

Deep err (I seem to be getting stuck on "err")


----------



## screature

deep ends


----------



## macdoodle

ends your


----------



## SINC

ten your


----------



## screature

ten sore (as in bandage)


----------



## SINC

sore bert


----------



## macdoodle

sore bay


----------



## screature

bay be


----------



## SINC

bay cement


----------



## macdoodle

bay city


----------



## SINC

sick bay


----------



## screature

bay lout (like the US banks received)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> bay cement


:lmao: I can hear my italian landlord.... you - a, stay outta de bay-cement, you kit's!
good one!! :clap:

bay bee


----------



## SINC

bay you


----------



## macdoodle

bay king


----------



## screature

bay ate


----------



## tilt

Rib ate


----------



## screature

ate tea


----------



## SINC

Tea said


----------



## screature

might tea


----------



## SINC

Term might


----------



## screature

term innate


----------



## tilt

Second term


----------



## Ena

second meant


----------



## SINC

meant ouch


----------



## Aurora

argue meant


----------



## SINC

meant for


----------



## Kazak

for tune


----------



## SINC

pina for


----------



## macdoodle

form fit


----------



## Aurora

pina cull


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> form fit


Sorry macdoodle, but this one uses neither word from my last post before yours:



SINC said:


> pina for


Skip ahead to:



Aurora said:


> pina cull


So now:

pirates cull ( skull and cross bones)


----------



## Aurora

iron pirates (fool's gold):lmao:


----------



## SINC

flat iron


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> form fit


this was supposed to be ' for fit' Sorry, phone rang didn't check... 


so now

Iron Maiden


----------



## KC4

Maiden China


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Nice pun! 

Maiden voyage


----------



## Kazak

maiden head (nicely ambiguous)


----------



## SINC

tools head


----------



## KC4

toads tools


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> toads tools


:clap::clap:

burnt toads (bad cold)


----------



## SINC

son burnt


----------



## Aurora

son spots


----------



## KC4

fuzz spots


----------



## macdoodle

spots sir


----------



## SINC

ants sir


----------



## macdoodle

sir plus


----------



## screature

plus she


----------



## SINC

ban she


----------



## screature

she bangs 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

bangs top


----------



## screature

top see


----------



## Kazak

Top ham (Sir Hat)


----------



## tilt

Top less


----------



## SINC

love less


----------



## screature

less ons


----------



## SINC

ons ides


----------



## screature

ons ale


----------



## Kazak

imp ale


----------



## SINC

imp ass


----------



## ComputerIdiot

imp act


----------



## Aurora

Imp lore


----------



## macdoodle

act ting


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> act ting


obviously these came in at the same time, and no Sinc it was not visible....

lore all


----------



## KC4

lobe all


----------



## SINC

lobe low


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> lobe low


Good one! 

Yell low


----------



## macdoodle

yell err


----------



## Kazak

yell sin (Boris!)


----------



## tilt

Yell Emenohpee  Sorry, could not resist


----------



## Kazak

roe yell


----------



## macdoodle

roe bought


----------



## Kazak

bought any


----------



## SINC

form any


----------



## macdoodle

form all


----------



## SINC

reef form


----------



## macdoodle

per form


----------



## SINC

form ula


----------



## macdoodle

form fit


----------



## SINC

benny fit


----------



## screature

Benny Hill


----------



## KC4

Eggs Benny


----------



## Ena

eggs act


----------



## screature

act tore


----------



## ComputerIdiot

did act


----------



## SINC

can did


----------



## screature

can door


----------



## SINC

tusk can


----------



## Kazak

can tickle


----------



## ComputerIdiot

can field


----------



## screature

can ooh


----------



## SINC

can dew


----------



## macdoodle

dew nut (british Timmies)


----------



## tilt

Dew bee (dew bee dew)


----------



## macdoodle

tilt said:


> Dew bee (dew bee dew)


:lmao::lmao:

sew bee


----------



## Kazak

Sew your (Tom)


----------



## macdoodle

sew lass


----------



## singingcrow

lass oh!


----------



## macdoodle

lass tick


----------



## SINC

candles tick


----------



## ComputerIdiot

breads tick


----------



## SINC

sweet breads (western delicacy)


----------



## tilt

Sweet ass (as in "you bet your")


----------



## KC4

beluga ass (those whales can shore pick)


----------



## tilt

More ass (more cowbell, perhaps?)


----------



## macdoodle

ass spire


----------



## KC4

purse spire


----------



## Aurora

purse sue


----------



## Kazak

jawed purse (I've lost my pants.)


----------



## SINC

purse suit


----------



## Aurora

law suit


----------



## SINC

coals law


----------



## macdoodle

hot coals


----------



## SINC

rims hot


----------



## screature

hot lea


----------



## macdoodle

lea purr


----------



## screature

purr isle


----------



## SINC

scam purr


----------



## macdoodle

purr pose


----------



## screature

purr key


----------



## SINC

key purr


----------



## screature

purr kale


----------



## SINC

kale ender


----------



## tilt

Kale cutter (city in India)


----------



## SINC

cookie cutter


----------



## macdoodle

rescue cutter (as in search &)


----------



## SINC

cutter sled


----------



## macdoodle

leader sled


----------



## SINC

truss sled


----------



## Kazak

sit truss


----------



## SINC

sit terse


----------



## macdoodle

matt terse


----------



## SINC

for matt


----------



## Aurora

for play


----------



## SINC

cam for


----------



## Kazak

cam era


----------



## SINC

era seers


----------



## Aurora

seers sucker


----------



## Kazak

bra seers


----------



## SINC

bra mass


----------



## tilt

Bra whoa


----------



## Ena

whoa full


----------



## singingcrow

whoa under


----------



## macdoodle

under ware


----------



## SINC

dearth under


----------



## macdoodle

under pinning


----------



## SINC

tops pinning


----------



## Kazak

doors tops


----------



## SINC

tops tory


----------



## eMacMan

tank tops (hello dolly)


----------



## SINC

garlics tank


----------



## tilt

Gas tank


----------



## Kazak

fun gas


----------



## SINC

gas trowel


----------



## tilt

Pass gas


----------



## Kazak

pass stents


----------



## SINC

immoveable stents (God I hope so. I have two)


----------



## macdoodle

immovable object


----------



## SINC

object shun


----------



## macdoodle

prevent shun


----------



## Aurora

attend shun


----------



## SINC

shun ting


----------



## Kazak

ting galling


----------



## SINC

ting lieu


----------



## Kazak

lieu tenant


----------



## Aurora

lieu costello


----------



## SINC

lieu ting


----------



## Sonal

shoe ting


----------



## Ena

shoe fly


----------



## macdoodle

shoe less (joe Jackson)


----------



## SINC

gum shoe


----------



## macdoodle

gum me


----------



## SINC

crow me (think shiny)


----------



## singingcrow

me knee tptptptp


----------



## SINC

crow knee


----------



## screature

knee Eid


----------



## SINC

phone knee


----------



## macdoodle

so knee


----------



## KC4

knee furious


----------



## SINC

knee ding


----------



## Kazak

peon knee


----------



## SINC

champ peon


----------



## eMacMan

peon knees


----------



## SINC

peon you


----------



## Kazak

you essay (I know it's not July 4)


----------



## Aurora

you tube


----------



## SINC

tube roses


----------



## Aurora

tube socks


----------



## SINC

knee socks


----------



## singingcrow

knee on


----------



## SINC

bone knee


----------



## KC4

Burr bone


----------



## macdoodle

burr surrey


----------



## Kazak

Hanover Surrey (A Tale of Two Cities, read every year)


----------



## SINC

horse surrey (without the fringe on top)


----------



## Aurora

surrey gate


----------



## eMacMan

Aurora said:


> surrey gate


Thought it must be a new military scandalbeejacon

Climate Gate (for all you Michael Mann fans)


----------



## macdoodle

gate tour (or ally)


----------



## eMacMan

gate ores (AKA muskie bait)


----------



## SINC

opens ores


----------



## Aurora

opens sesame


----------



## tilt

Opens season


----------



## SINC

season null


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> opens ores



Eww.

an null


----------



## SINC

null iffy


----------



## Aurora

section null


----------



## macdoodle

person null


----------



## tilt

Person iffy


----------



## SINC

person alley


----------



## Kazak

Alley main


----------



## ComputerIdiot

main land


----------



## SINC

dome main


----------



## macdoodle

main stream


----------



## SINC

down stream


----------



## Aurora

stream lined


----------



## SINC

ink lined


----------



## KC4

sure ink


----------



## Aurora

sure lea (and don't call me ........)


----------



## SINC

stagger lea (#☝way back when)


----------



## tilt

Lea way


----------



## singingcrow

southern lea


----------



## tilt

Present lea


----------



## SINC

lea ring


----------



## KC4

cool lea


----------



## macdoodle

lea ring


----------



## Kazak

lea bitchin' (Ja!)


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> lea ring





macdoodle said:


> lea ring




lea ching


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> lea ching


My bad.... tptptptp

lea ping


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> lea bitchin' (Ja!)


hee hee - Gut von!

key ping


----------



## SINC

cam ping


----------



## eMacMan

ping server


----------



## Aurora

process server


----------



## singingcrow

process shun


----------



## macdoodle

process err


----------



## Kazak

dew process


----------



## macdoodle

dew knot


----------



## singingcrow

dew dull


----------



## SINC

dew diligence


----------



## KC4

Honey dew


----------



## Aurora

honey bun


----------



## screature

bun gee


----------



## Ena

bun dell


----------



## Kazak

Dell fie


----------



## screature

fie airy


----------



## SINC

cowed airy


----------



## tilt

Cowed hung


----------



## Kazak

Hung Aryan (don't think about it)


----------



## SINC

cache hung


----------



## macdoodle

cash ewe


----------



## Kazak

cache shoe (Gesundheit!)


----------



## SINC

shoe wing


----------



## Aurora

wing nut


----------



## KC4

Butter nut


----------



## screature

nut Meg


----------



## SINC

meg ohms


----------



## KC4

Conned ohms


----------



## SINC

ohms ted (A UK homesteader)


----------



## screature

hoist ted


----------



## tilt

Ted dee


----------



## SINC

dee pending


----------



## Kazak

app pending


----------



## SINC

maples app


----------



## tilt

App peal


----------



## Aurora

app ended


----------



## SINC

open ended


----------



## macdoodle

open mind


----------



## screature

mind meld


----------



## SINC

mind game


----------



## macdoodle

meld ting


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> meld ting


Beat you by seconds.

Back to mind game


----------



## screature

never mind


----------



## macdoodle

never land (home of Wendy and MJ )


----------



## SINC

pole land


----------



## screature

land ow


----------



## singingcrow

wind ow


----------



## macdoodle

wind walkers (aboriginals)


----------



## Aurora

up wind


----------



## macdoodle

up peal


----------



## Aurora

banana peal


----------



## macdoodle

banana split


----------



## SINC

lickity split


----------



## macdoodle

split peas


----------



## SINC

slur peas


----------



## screature

nap peas


----------



## SINC

fingers nap


----------



## Aurora

sticky fingers


----------



## macdoodle

sticky wicket


----------



## SINC

sticky notes


----------



## macdoodle

haul notes (say it fast! think musicians )


----------



## screature

haul ass


----------



## SINC

ass shen


----------



## screature

ass wage


----------



## SINC

ass zoom


----------



## screature

ass ale


----------



## SINC

core ale


----------



## screature

ale mint


----------



## ComputerIdiot

curt ale


----------



## tilt

curt tens


----------



## SINC

curt ailed


----------



## Ena

curt see


----------



## SINC

see same


----------



## screature

see eek


----------



## macdoodle

see saw


----------



## screature

saw see


----------



## SINC

saw dust


----------



## Aurora

dust bunny


----------



## KC4

Bunny rarebit


----------



## macdoodle

bunny did (think bread buns)


----------



## SINC

can did


----------



## screature

did dull


----------



## SINC

dull lard


----------



## screature

lard ass


----------



## SINC

mall lard


----------



## screature

mall ow


----------



## SINC

bell ow


----------



## Sonal

bell jar.


----------



## Aurora

jar head


----------



## screature

jar gone


----------



## SINC

add jar


----------



## screature

gnome add


----------



## KC4

gnome elastica


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> gnome elastica


Now that is a is strrretcccchhh! 

gnome innate


----------



## eMacMan

Gnome Anne


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Gnome Anne


:clap:

gnome ore


----------



## screature

ore bit


----------



## macdoodle

bit map


----------



## SINC

map pull


----------



## Aurora

pull man


----------



## SINC

amp pull


----------



## screature

Sim pull


----------



## SINC

posse sim


----------



## tilt

Posse sieve


----------



## SINC

pen sieve


----------



## Aurora

pen umbra


----------



## SINC

bull pen


----------



## KC4

sham bull


----------



## SINC

bull mania


----------



## macdoodle

mania tear (has to fall, but it's all, in the game)


----------



## SINC

miss tear


----------



## cdncableguy

tear apart


----------



## SINC

bon apart


----------



## Ena

apart meant


----------



## KC4

Reggie meant


----------



## macdoodle

meant tour


----------



## Kazak

macdoodle said:


> mania tear (has to fall, but it's all, in the game)


Very nice.

tour difference (pour le poisson)


----------



## SINC

mass tour


----------



## Aurora

high mass


----------



## SINC

mass tiff


----------



## screature

tiff any


----------



## SINC

mast tiff


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> Very nice.
> 
> tour difference (pour le poisson)


Why thank you, and so does Mr Edwards... 


adject tiff


----------



## SINC

boards tiff


----------



## screature

snow boards


----------



## SINC

cup boards


----------



## singingcrow

cup hola!


----------



## screature

cup id


----------



## Kazak

id eyot


----------



## SINC

canned id


----------



## screature

id entity


----------



## SINC

pal id


----------



## Kazak

pal potato (squeeze that spud)


----------



## SINC

prince pal


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> pal potato (squeeze that spud)


sMashing!

Pauper prince


----------



## Kazak

pauper English (please to be speaking it)


----------



## tilt

Pauper tea (owned )


----------



## SINC

corn pauper


----------



## Aurora

corn plaster


----------



## SINC

plaster scene


----------



## Aurora

scene aria


----------



## SINC

lob scene (a bad pitch)


----------



## macdoodle

lob stir


----------



## SINC

stir ups


----------



## KC4

clothes ups


----------



## Kazak

clothes reading


----------



## SINC

in clothes


----------



## macdoodle

clothes buy


----------



## Kazak

buy son


----------



## macdoodle

son knee


----------



## Kazak

son day


----------



## SINC

fry day


----------



## Aurora

fry tend


----------



## macdoodle

chews day


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> fry tend





macdoodle said:


> chews day


Back to fry tend

So:

tend deer


----------



## screature

deer lee


----------



## SINC

lee gull


----------



## KC4

dang gull


----------



## SINC

gull able


----------



## macdoodle

gull able


----------



## SINC

macdoodle liked my post so much she used it again. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> macdoodle liked my post so much she used it again. :lmao:


Not again... XX) time for a coffee i think... sorry... a minute late, but you weren't up there when I posted.. how come?? 

so

gull purr ( what you become when eating on the run ):lmao:


----------



## SINC

purr wrist


----------



## macdoodle

purr puss


----------



## singingcrow

puss tool


----------



## Aurora

tool ate (ie Macdoodle's post)


----------



## macdoodle

late test


----------



## screature

test ate


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> tool ate (ie Macdoodle's post)





macdoodle said:


> late test


Hate to do it again but there was no "late" or "test" In the previous post.

So . . .

Back to:

tool ate


----------



## SINC

genre ate


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> genre ate


SINC my post still works despite the mistakes...

test *ate*... ate being the operative word. 

At any ray ate () your's still works after mine... so play on....
(just an FYI)

ray ate


----------



## macdoodle

my bad, I was reading the previous post as' too late...' 

ray vin


----------



## SINC

crave vin


----------



## Kazak

vin decade


----------



## macdoodle

decade ants


----------



## SINC

absorb ants


----------



## tilt

Ants sisters


----------



## SINC

depress ants


----------



## macdoodle

ants sir


----------



## Aurora

sir up


----------



## singingcrow

sir ten


----------



## Ena

ten drill


----------



## KC4

tongues ten


----------



## SINC

stray ten


----------



## eMacMan

ten door


----------



## SINC

door sell (fin)


----------



## macdoodle

sell mate


----------



## screature

sell abrade


----------



## SINC

count cell


----------



## singingcrow

Wake up SINC! 

Count sell


----------



## SINC

singingcrow said:


> Wake up SINC!
> 
> Count sell


Yep, should have been:

count sell

Sorry 'bout dat!


----------



## SINC

count terse


----------



## macdoodle

count ting


----------



## singingcrow

ting ant


----------



## lang

no ting


----------



## SINC

keen no


----------



## lang

peachy keen


----------



## SINC

keen know


----------



## macdoodle

perk keen (coffee)


----------



## SINC

perk asset


----------



## screature

asset tone


----------



## SINC

tone sells


----------



## Kazak

bury tone


----------



## SINC

tone sills


----------



## macdoodle

at tone


----------



## screature

at toll


----------



## Thundaboom

at range


----------



## screature

Thundaboom said:


> at range


Welcome to ehMac Thundaboom... 

range her


----------



## Thundaboom

screature said:


> Welcome to ehMac Thundaboom...
> 
> range her


Oh hey thank you

her face


----------



## macdoodle

sir face


----------



## friend

sir up


----------



## antic

stir up


----------



## friend

stir rings


----------



## Thundaboom

marriage rings


----------



## tilt

Bell rings


----------



## Thundaboom

Cow Bell


----------



## antic

cow pie


----------



## friend

pie bald


----------



## screature

friend said:


> pie bald


Welcome to the Two Word Game friend...

pie lattes


----------



## Kazak

Thundaboom said:


> Cow Bell


More!!

pie righty


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> More!!
> 
> pie righty


Man it is hard to get a "good one" out of you Kazak! 

I thought* pie lattes* was Kazak recognition worthy.    :lmao: :love2: 

Anyone up for an emoticon game? beejacon


----------



## Kazak

In truth, there's at least one good one on every page of ten. Perhaps someone else would have given _pie lattes_ the praise it deserves. Or, perhaps hundreds of pages ago, someone used _pilot ease_. Anyway, someone take a turn before we get maudlin here.

It's still _pie righty_.


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> In truth, there's at least one good one on every page of ten. Perhaps someone else would have given _pie lattes_ the praise it deserves. Or, perhaps hundreds of pages ago, someone used _pilot ease_. Anyway, someone take a turn before we get maudlin here.
> 
> It's still _pie righty_.


In truth, I think there are even more than that. IMHO.

I was just "yankin' your chain" as you tend to be the "Two Word Game" resident "critic", i.e. pointin' out the really good ones, and I most often totally agree with you. Just tryin' to be funny s'all.  (may be a joke that is too "inside"... as in my brain.  )


----------



## Thundaboom

sugar pie


----------



## Aurora

blood sugar


----------



## friend

Thanks Steve. 
Have to be in on the fun and being Irish it's good to practice only using two words
on and off. We love to have a grand long chat otherwise, we do don't we though. 

blood brothers


----------



## singingcrow

blood root


----------



## macdoodle

blood sport (ugh!)


----------



## friend

blood woods


----------



## SINC

woods tick


----------



## Kazak

tick king


----------



## macdoodle

tick talk


----------



## friend

tick seed


----------



## Thundaboom

torrent seed


----------



## friend

bit torrent


----------



## SINC

bit terse


----------



## friend

bit map


----------



## Aurora

rare bit (Welsh)


----------



## Kazak

rare ring (to go)


----------



## macdoodle

class ring


----------



## SINC

class sick


----------



## macdoodle

class see


----------



## friend

class act


----------



## KC4

ovary act


----------



## Thundaboom

good act


----------



## SINC

act terse


----------



## friend

act ants


----------



## singingcrow

act oar


----------



## friend

oar weed


----------



## SINC

grate oar


----------



## Aurora

oar ate


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> ovary act


Brava!

oar kestrel


----------



## SINC

canned oar


----------



## Aurora

canned do (Canadian reactor)


----------



## screature

do fuss


----------



## SINC

fuss see


----------



## friend

see saw


----------



## SINC

saw gears (for you fisherman)


----------



## friend

saw logs


----------



## Kazak

natural logs (for you math geeks)


----------



## macdoodle

pine logs


----------



## screature

sup pine


----------



## SINC

pine for


----------



## screature

for ester


----------



## Kazak

screature said:


> sup pine


Woot! Hooray! Excellent! 

sum ester


----------



## macdoodle

sum eyes


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> Woot! Hooray! Excellent!
> 
> sum ester


:lmao: Thanks Kazak! :love2:


----------



## friend

pine cone


----------



## screature

friend said:


> pine cone


Opps, a little behind their friend...

The last post was sum eyes, so...

buck sum


----------



## macdoodle

buck skin


----------



## friend

(forgot to refresh the page or am I secretly addicted to pine cones)

buck ram


----------



## friend

pine cone


----------



## Kazak

ash ram

(pine cone)


----------



## screature

ram shackled


----------



## SINC

Prague ram


----------



## eMacMan

Ram Beau


----------



## Aurora

beau fort (the sea)


----------



## friend

Beau Bridges
(does names count?)


----------



## Kazak

beau peep

(yes, names count)


----------



## friend

peep show


----------



## screature

show older


----------



## SINC

show wheres


----------



## tilt

Show time


----------



## SINC

time lapse


----------



## macdoodle

time stamp


----------



## friend

time stamp


----------



## Kazak

stamp peed

(pine cone)


----------



## screature

imp peed

(time stamp)


----------



## SINC

warps peed


----------



## screature

peed Mont


----------



## macdoodle

Mont array


----------



## SINC

array gun


----------



## Aurora

gun aria


----------



## SINC

Show gun


----------



## eMacMan

Show tow (Choteau, MT)


----------



## Kazak

tow tall


----------



## KC4

tall guise


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> ovary act


:clap:



KC4 said:


> tall guise


:clap:



port tall


----------



## friend

port rays


----------



## SINC

rhea port


----------



## Aurora

rhea sign


----------



## SINC

sign gull


----------



## screature

sing gull


----------



## eMacMan

gull eyeball


----------



## SINC

gull aires


----------



## friend

sea gull


----------



## KC4

smug gull (the one that nabbed your snack while you weren't watching)


----------



## friend

smug ness

(ness as in: a headland or promontory : Orford Ness)


----------



## tilt

Ness sill


----------



## Kazak

sill Marillion


----------



## macdoodle

skip marillion


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> sill Marillion


Good one! :clap:

skip her


----------



## SINC

skip tick


----------



## macdoodle

as tick


----------



## SINC

tick culls


----------



## Aurora

rick culls (as in Don)


----------



## macdoodle

rick rack (sewing adornment)


----------



## friend

rick shaw 

(extra points to the Irish lad over there  )


----------



## macdoodle

pa shaw !


----------



## SINC

shaw wears


----------



## Kazak

wears Labeouf?


----------



## tilt

Wears worth


----------



## KC4

words worth


----------



## Kazak

words myth


----------



## friend

myth iCal

(my god, I'm such an Apple junkie) :lmao:


----------



## SINC

myth tree


----------



## eMacMan

myth arable


----------



## KC4

friend said:


> myth iCal
> 
> (my god, I'm such an Apple junkie) :lmao:


Good one!

Salt tree


----------



## friend

ba salt

(ba ba black rock... oh wait, sheep) LOL


----------



## tilt

Ass salt


----------



## friend

ass hole.


----------



## SINC

am ass


----------



## friend

am use


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> myth arable





KC4 said:


> Good one!
> 
> Salt tree


Sorry, people, we got derailed.

tear arable (really, really bad)


----------



## friend

tear away

(where did she get those words from?  )


----------



## tilt

Tear roar


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> wears Labeouf?


:clap::lmao:



friend said:


> myth iCal
> 
> (my god, I'm such an Apple junkie) :lmao:


:clap:



tear ring


----------



## SINC

longhorns tear


----------



## Aurora

Tear jerker


----------



## SINC

tear bans


----------



## tilt

Bans stand


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> longhorns tear


:clap:

bans mocking


----------



## SINC

bans mooching


----------



## KC4

suburb bans


----------



## macdoodle

rubber bans


----------



## Kazak

rubber shoulders


----------



## friend

rubber soul


----------



## SINC

count soul


----------



## screature

count cell


----------



## eMacMan

closed cell (foam)


----------



## Sonal

soft cell. (tainted love, anyone?)


----------



## screature

cell oh


----------



## friend

oh calcutta


----------



## SINC

bell oh


----------



## macdoodle

or range


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> or range


Sorry, neither of those words are currently in use.

Back to:

bell oh


----------



## friend

bell boy


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Sorry, neither of those words are currently in use.
> 
> Back to:
> 
> bell oh


supposed to be oh range ... 

Bell pull


----------



## SINC

pull let


----------



## macdoodle

let us


----------



## tilt

To let (as in British for "for rent")


----------



## macdoodle

to son


----------



## SINC

son knee


----------



## friend

wounded knee


----------



## screature

knee dull


----------



## Aurora

kid knee


----------



## screature

Al kid


----------



## Aurora

season al


----------



## singingcrow

al truism


----------



## SINC

brute al


----------



## Kazak

al beat


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> al beat


What's this Kazak? I tried to figure it out and it *beats*  me what it is?


----------



## Kazak

Not one of my better ones; it's supposed to be _albeit_. Sometimes you see some real head-scratchers, I know. Sorry if you were just kidding.


----------



## macdoodle

drum beat.... (this better be the right one...)


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> Not one of my better ones; it's supposed to be _albeit_. Sometimes you see some real head-scratchers, I know. Sorry if you were just kidding.


I thought that was probably what you meant, but knowing you and your superior language skills, I thought your might be referring to something I was ignorant of and couldn't find on the net. No worries, all good.


----------



## SINC

wilde beat


----------



## Ena

beat nick


----------



## Kazak

nick codeine


----------



## macdoodle

nick hers (or gym bloomers)!


----------



## friend

nick name


----------



## SINC

pick nick


----------



## friend

pick wickian


----------



## SINC

nit pick


----------



## Ena

nit ting


----------



## Kazak

you nit


----------



## SINC

nit trow


----------



## Kazak

trow Jan


----------



## SINC

mary jan


----------



## tilt

Mary me


----------



## SINC

some mary


----------



## macdoodle

some mitt


----------



## tilt

Mitt tense


----------



## macdoodle

mitt ten


----------



## SINC

pepper mitt


----------



## macdoodle

pepper corn


----------



## SINC

cull pepper


----------



## macdoodle

cull ender


----------



## SINC

rasp cull


----------



## Kazak

rasp Putin


----------



## SINC

rasp parries


----------



## Kazak

parries, France


----------



## SINC

frag france (French parfum?)


----------



## friend

frag rant


----------



## SINC

comer rant


----------



## eMacMan

Rick Rant (Mercer Rules!)


----------



## SINC

app rick (mercer that is) beejacon


----------



## Aurora

app peal


----------



## Kazak

Emma peal (sigh)


----------



## friend

peal ed


----------



## Kazak

Ed Ames


----------



## SINC

foreign ames


----------



## eMacMan

nay ames


----------



## screature

nay say


----------



## cdncableguy

foreign deer (Rudolf and his 3 best friends)


----------



## screature

cdncableguy said:


> foreign deer (Rudolf and his 3 best friends)


Woops... a little behind their cdncableguy...

nay say

still in play


----------



## friend

nay sayers


----------



## SINC

fun nay


----------



## friend

fun fair


----------



## SINC

off fair


----------



## singingcrow

off ten


----------



## SINC

off ends


----------



## macdoodle

off sirs


----------



## SINC

right off


----------



## Aurora

off all


----------



## KC4

off fenceless


----------



## SINC

fenceless epee


----------



## Kazak

Mrs. epee


----------



## friend

Mrs Robinson


----------



## SINC

mrs boat


----------



## tilt

Boat eye


----------



## Aurora

eye pod


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> Mrs. epee





tilt said:


> Boat eye


:clap::clap: good ones!

Eye Land


----------



## friend

eye dole


----------



## tilt

Spin dole


----------



## Ena

dole drum


----------



## cdncableguy

hum drum
hopefully no one beat me to it this time


----------



## eMacMan

break drum


----------



## SINC

break fast


----------



## Kazak

fast hideous


----------



## Ena

fast binder


----------



## Kazak

Minder binder (Milo)


----------



## SINC

binder twine (for you farm kids)


----------



## macdoodle

cotton twine


----------



## KC4

white twine


----------



## friend

white out


----------



## SINC

dish out


----------



## friend

out cross


----------



## KC4

cross tea


----------



## macdoodle

tea pea (a home, or too much tea drinking!)


----------



## SINC

thirst tea


----------



## macdoodle

tea pot


----------



## KC4

pot shot


----------



## SINC

deep pot


----------



## macdoodle

pot touring


----------



## KC4

Jest touring


----------



## Aurora

touring circus (couldn't afford the third one )


----------



## friend

circus skills


----------



## SINC

skills set


----------



## Kazak

Set ember


----------



## SINC

ream ember


----------



## Kazak

Reminds me of The Miller's Tale!


----------



## singingcrow

ochre ream


----------



## macdoodle

ream ark


----------



## SINC

ark angel


----------



## screature

ark hive


----------



## friend

ark ham


----------



## screature

ham myrrh


----------



## macdoodle

myrrh maid


----------



## SINC

maid man


----------



## KC4

man oeuvre


----------



## tilt

Man effaced


----------



## friend

man Ures


----------



## Aurora

up ures


----------



## Kazak

ures elf


----------



## Aurora

elf ant (Large land animal with trunk)


----------



## eMacMan

ant elope (animal that races cars for its own entertainment)


----------



## tilt

Ant sisters


----------



## screature

protest ant


----------



## friend

ant helion


----------



## SINC

pursue ant


----------



## Aurora

ant maim


----------



## friend

ant elope


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Friend. Already done by eMacMan.
depress ant


----------



## eMacMan

Aurora said:


> Sorry Friend. Already done by eMacMan.
> depress ant


(making it an)
ant loupe


----------



## SINC

fuji loupe (inside graphics industry term)


----------



## KC4

do loupe


----------



## macdoodle

do ling


----------



## friend

fall ling


----------



## Kazak

Fall staff


----------



## friend

staff age


----------



## SINC

diss staff


----------



## friend

diss ever


----------



## macdoodle

diss Grace


----------



## Aurora

diss temper


----------



## SINC

temper rate


----------



## friend

temper ate


----------



## macdoodle

airy ate


----------



## SINC

spoof airy


----------



## Aurora

airy dynamic


----------



## SINC

bush airy


----------



## friend

bush tracker


----------



## tilt

Bush it!


----------



## SINC

it alecs


----------



## Aurora

smart alecs


----------



## SINC

fruit smart


----------



## macdoodle

smart test


----------



## SINC

lye test


----------



## macdoodle

art test


----------



## friend

pregnancy test


----------



## SINC

lite test


----------



## tilt

Lite err


----------



## SINC

head lite


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> it alecs


Good one.

banish head (like Romeo)


----------



## Aurora

brides head (revisited)


----------



## macdoodle

head ding


----------



## tilt

Ding yearling


----------



## Aurora

board ding


----------



## SINC

totally board


----------



## Aurora

spring board


----------



## SINC

board room


----------



## macdoodle

bored board


----------



## Aurora

bored ella (from Texas)


----------



## macdoodle

bored holes


----------



## Aurora

holes sale


----------



## SINC

ash holes


----------



## friend

ass holes

(someone has to do the dirty work)


----------



## macdoodle

ass spire


----------



## SINC

spire rile


----------



## macdoodle

spire roll


----------



## friend

sausage roll


----------



## SINC

roll accord


----------



## friend

pay roll


----------



## screature

rockin' roll


----------



## friend

rocking horse


----------



## screature

horse feathers (think Groucho et. al.)


----------



## friend

founding feathers
(the creators of a chicken nation)

No seriously:
horse radish


----------



## KC4

Stalk horse


----------



## screature

stalk home (this ones for you friend  )


----------



## SINC

stalk kings


----------



## screature

kings mere


----------



## SINC

cash mere


----------



## screature

mere cat


----------



## SINC

mere angst (when you're only slightly concerned how that merengue will turn out)


----------



## screature

angst strum


----------



## KC4

mail strum


----------



## SINC

fee mail


----------



## screature

goof fee (what should be charged to many, many people... )


----------



## SINC

cough fee


----------



## screature

fee lings (god how I hate that song XX) )


----------



## SINC

gauze lings


----------



## screature

cull lings


----------



## SINC

rasp cull


----------



## tilt

Fizzy cull


----------



## SINC

demonic cull


----------



## friend

screature said:


> stalk home (this ones for you friend  )


:lmao:

demonic ally


----------



## macdoodle

more ally


----------



## Aurora

more bid


----------



## SINC

room more


----------



## screature

tea more


----------



## SINC

tea ming


----------



## Aurora

charm ming


----------



## SINC

charm men (please don't squeeze it)


----------



## Aurora

men tally


----------



## screature

tally hoe!


----------



## macdoodle

hoe bow


----------



## SINC

place bow


----------



## friend

bow i.e.


----------



## SINC

bow legged


----------



## friend

bow tie


----------



## SINC

boo tie (shake it)


----------



## eMacMan

Tie roan (Powers)


----------



## SINC

mist tie


----------



## Kazak

mist drawl


----------



## SINC

mist trawl


----------



## friend

mist rust


----------



## SINC

rust tick


----------



## friend

tick tock

Time passing us by.........


----------



## Kazak

tock sick


----------



## SINC

woods tock


----------



## RC51Pilot

Back woods


----------



## tilt

Tiger woods


----------



## SINC

woods tove


----------



## Aurora

tove irish (Russian for comrade)


----------



## SINC

irish stew


----------



## macdoodle

stew poor


----------



## KC4

poor puss


----------



## SINC

rump puss


----------



## macdoodle

rump all


----------



## SINC

hold all


----------



## friend

Irish man


----------



## screature

man akin


----------



## SINC

Uh, we kind of got off track there folks, back to 

Hold all


----------



## screature

all edge


----------



## eMacMan

all true (opposite of the garbage being spewed by our politicos)


----------



## SINC

true grit


----------



## KC4

grit tea (yuk)


----------



## screature

might tea


----------



## SINC

tea mates


----------



## macdoodle

tea ring


----------



## tilt

Wonder ring


----------



## Aurora

wonder bread


----------



## macdoodle

wonder full


----------



## SINC

awe full


----------



## Kazak

awe shucks


----------



## SINC

awe weigh


----------



## macdoodle

awe lover


----------



## SINC

lover boy


----------



## macdoodle

boy oh (irish)


----------



## screature

oh lay


----------



## SINC

over lay


----------



## macdoodle

lay bull


----------



## SINC

tum bull


----------



## macdoodle

bull rider


----------



## eMacMan

Bull ox (Sandra?)


----------



## screature

Ahhh what the hell... just because it is there and sometimes this place is too puritanical...

bull s**t


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> Ahhh what the hell... just because it is there and sometimes this place is too puritanical...
> 
> bull s**t


:lmao::lmao:

bum bull


----------



## screature

bum bums (babies have the cutest ones don't they.... that's what my wife calls them, bum bums  )


----------



## macdoodle

bum purr


----------



## SINC

alb bum


----------



## tilt

Bum per


----------



## SINC

per suede


----------



## friend

per son


----------



## SINC

sup per


----------



## macdoodle

per diem


----------



## tilt

Per Sonal (tribute to an ehMacer)


----------



## Aurora

jump per


----------



## SINC

jump change (falls outta yer pocket when ya do)


----------



## KC4

short change


----------



## SINC

change lings


----------



## friend

change able


----------



## SINC

chariot able


----------



## macdoodle

able bodied


----------



## SINC

bond able


----------



## Aurora

able lone


----------



## macdoodle

lone err


----------



## SINC

ball lone


----------



## Aurora

lone ranger (Who was that masked man?)


----------



## SINC

loan ranger


----------



## Aurora

loan shark


----------



## SINC

cycle loan


----------



## Aurora

cycle opus (You can read this if you use one eye)


----------



## SINC

sickly cycle


----------



## Kazak

pop sickly


----------



## friend

pop lars


----------



## Ena

lars technica (the website)


----------



## SINC

lolly pop


----------



## friend

lolly wood


----------



## SINC

dens wood


----------



## eMacMan

heart wood


----------



## SINC

wood chucks


----------



## eMacMan

Jacob chucks


----------



## friend

jacob ins


----------



## tilt

Love ins


----------



## eMacMan

ins set


----------



## macdoodle

hair set


----------



## SINC

hair ring


----------



## KC4

ploughs hair


----------



## macdoodle

dry hair


----------



## KC4

welch hair


----------



## macdoodle

welch ching


----------



## Kazak

friend said:


> pop lars





Ena said:


> lars technica (the website)





SINC said:


> lolly pop


Sorry, Ena.


----------



## SINC

opps, my bad.

OK then start anew with 

pill lars


----------



## Aurora

car pill (tunnel)


----------



## SINC

car ping


----------



## Kazak

car amyl


----------



## SINC

amyl light


----------



## tilt

Light fandango (skip the)


----------



## SINC

light test


----------



## macdoodle

short test


----------



## Aurora

super test


----------



## SINC

super impose


----------



## tilt

Impose session (now write that a hundred times )


----------



## Kazak

inter session (a funeral)


----------



## SINC

inter land (the British version of hinterland)


----------



## KC4

pay inter


----------



## Kazak

two pay (Shatner)


----------



## friend

inter grate


----------



## SINC

grate test


----------



## eMacMan

sewer grate (hey we knew we'd get there eventuallybeejacon)


----------



## SINC

mound sewer


----------



## friend

sewer age


----------



## SINC

hem sewer


----------



## friend

hem ophilia

(Unusual name, but I just had to do it, since I have hemophilia myself) :lmao:


----------



## Aurora

may hem


----------



## macdoodle

may son


----------



## KC4

may neighs


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> pay inter





Kazak said:


> two pay (Shatner)





friend said:


> inter grate


Another glitch.


----------



## friend

Kazak said:


> Another glitch.


But why in heavens name didn't it come up when I refreshed the page before posting!
Not my fault. I didn't even get a e-mail notification. 

I give up.
Wont play no more.
No fun.


----------



## singingcrow

Don't give up just yet. you probably didn't subscribe to the thread.

So where do we go from here? or rather where do we start from?


----------



## eMacMan

friend said:


> But why in heavens name didn't it come up when I refreshed the page before posting!
> Not my fault. I didn't even get a e-mail notification.
> 
> I give up.
> Wont play no more.
> No fun.


Don't sweat it, it happens to every one including Sinc.


----------



## SINC

friend said:


> But why in heavens name didn't it come up when I refreshed the page before posting!
> Not my fault. I didn't even get a e-mail notification.
> 
> I give up.
> Wont play no more.
> No fun.


Not playing is really no fun. Poop happens, even to me. Maybe we should just go with the last post one sees and not be so picky, eh what?



singingcrow said:


> Don't give up just yet. you probably didn't subscribe to the thread.
> 
> So where do we go from here? or rather where do we start from?


Well, seems to me we can pick up from the last post.



eMacMan said:


> Don't sweat it, it happens to every one including Sinc.


Yep, my bad a couple or three times, so please don't sweat it folks.


----------



## SINC

Last post I saw before all the rumble was:

may neighs

So, my submission is 

fun neighs (read 'em every Sunday) 

Please now, carry on . . .


----------



## cdncableguy

fun times 
as in super happy...


----------



## eMacMan

four fun


----------



## Kazak

four sum


----------



## SINC

four play


----------



## macdoodle

friend said:


> But why in heavens name didn't it come up when I refreshed the page before posting!
> Not my fault. I didn't even get a e-mail notification.
> 
> I give up.
> Wont play no more.
> No fun.


Don't quit friend, I have been admonished so many times ... like I did it on purpose...
it happens to all at some point... (check the page on the bottom right, sometimes it isn't always on the last page...  




four man


----------



## SINC

man overboard


----------



## Aurora

man date


----------



## SINC

liquid date


----------



## Aurora

hot date


----------



## SINC

bucks hot


----------



## Kazak

war bucks


----------



## SINC

mano war


----------



## tilt

Aura war


----------



## SINC

war dresses


----------



## macdoodle

aura bess (for the ballet students)


----------



## SINC

Sorry macdoodle, I guess I was a minute before you. Want to try again?


----------



## macdoodle

ok! 

war paint


----------



## Aurora

war games


----------



## SINC

ants war


----------



## KC4

mute ants


----------



## singingcrow

ants epate (shocking ants!)


----------



## Aurora

rester ants


----------



## eMacMan

mend ants


----------



## singingcrow

mend able


----------



## SINC

mend alan


----------



## Aurora

alan tick (The Pond)


----------



## SINC

alan asset


----------



## Ena

asset menu


----------



## cdncableguy

drink menu


----------



## SINC

menu know (and men you don't)


----------



## Kazak

menu script


----------



## eMacMan

script teaser


----------



## Aurora

con script


----------



## SINC

tusk con (with apologies to tuscon, az)


----------



## eMacMan

dee con (aka mouse food)


----------



## singingcrow

dee pend


----------



## SINC

dee liver (located next to dee bladder)


----------



## Kazak

liver alone (says the hero to the villain)


----------



## SINC

abba alone (as in a sandwich)


----------



## macdoodle

alone shark


----------



## SINC

shark skin


----------



## jrichardson

shark week


----------



## Aurora

week kneed


----------



## SINC

kneed less


----------



## screature

less paul


----------



## SINC

chap paul


----------



## screature

app paul


----------



## SINC

doggy app


----------



## screature

miss app


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> app paul


:lmao::clap:

Miss quote


----------



## SINC

miss sieve


----------



## screature

dis miss


----------



## macdoodle

miss stir


----------



## singingcrow

miss entry


----------



## screature

dis entry


----------



## macdoodle

bush entry (in the garden)


----------



## SINC

bush shell


----------



## screature

shell elves


----------



## SINC

shell lack


----------



## macdoodle

lack toes


----------



## screature

toes stir


----------



## SINC

manifest toes


----------



## Ena

manifest destiny


----------



## tilt

Destiny shun


----------



## macdoodle

shun bruin (Castle in Austria)


----------



## SINC

tent shun


----------



## tilt

In tent


----------



## SINC

tent tickles


----------



## singingcrow

poe tent


----------



## tilt

Poe lease


----------



## SINC

hip poe


----------



## tilt

Hip cat


----------



## SINC

copy cat


----------



## eMacMan

copy err


----------



## macdoodle

tilt said:


> Poe lease


:clap:

err road


----------



## Aurora

road apple (for you city folks that is Horse sh*t)


----------



## macdoodle

apple iPod


----------



## SINC

apple jack


----------



## KC4

Cracker jack


----------



## SINC

safe cracker


----------



## macdoodle

cracker barrel (cheese, or a place to store crackers..)


----------



## KC4

Whys cracker ( my 4 year old nephew)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Whys cracker ( my 4 year old nephew)


:lmao:

Whys kid (anyones 4 year old nephew!)


----------



## SINC

neigh kid


----------



## singingcrow

(just) kid in


----------



## SINC

kid knees


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> neigh kid


Good one! :clap:

Al kid


----------



## SINC

port al


----------



## Kazak

port mantle (well, it's close, you slithy toves)


----------



## SINC

mantle lynn


----------



## macdoodle

pearl lynn (as in knit one...)


----------



## screature

lynn tell


----------



## Aurora

lynn seed


----------



## SINC

con seed


----------



## macdoodle

con jested


----------



## screature

deaf con


----------



## SINC

deaf eyed


----------



## macdoodle

deaf inning


----------



## screature

deaf aisle


----------



## SINC

deaf fie


----------



## screature

fie re


----------



## eMacMan

Al fie


----------



## SINC

re verb


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> re verb


Sorry SINC, a little too late... still in play Al fie... so...

fie bull


----------



## SINC

Yep, happens to me all the time too! 

bull dozer


----------



## screature

bull ease


----------



## tilt

Pole ease (at the risk of repeating myself through another spelling )


----------



## screature

bud ease


----------



## macdoodle

ease stir


----------



## SINC

we ease


----------



## macdoodle

plea ease


----------



## screature

ease el


----------



## macdoodle

el- m- n- o- p.... oops!! 


el avatar (the posh one)


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> el- m- n- o- p.... oops!!
> 
> 
> el avatar (the posh one)


:lmao:

shove el


----------



## SINC

el levitate


----------



## tilt

El emanate (WTF is "el" anyway, is it even a word?)


----------



## macdoodle

El Torro!!


----------



## SINC

torro ism (mostly BS)


----------



## Kazak

tilt said:


> (WTF is "el" anyway, is it even a word?)


"el" or "ell" is the phonetic spelling of the 12th letter of the alphabet. It is also the name for a passageway from the house to the barn on New England farms (if the structure was L-shaped).


----------



## Kazak

torro unto


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> "el" or "ell" is the phonetic spelling of the 12th letter of the alphabet. It is also the name for a passageway from the house to the barn on New England farms (if the structure was L-shaped).


It is also an elevation of a railroad or section of railroad... also a drafting term if I remember correctly... 


unto ward


----------



## tilt

Torro Rosso (Red Bull )


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Torro Rosso (Red Bull )


Sorry tilt, you were too late (see previous page) we are at:

unto ward

So:

cow ward


----------



## macdoodle

cow poke


----------



## SINC

mosque cow


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> mosque cow


:clap:

mosque ito


----------



## KC4

mosque cattle


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> mosque cattle


Brava!

damn mosque


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> mosque cattle


:clap::clap: (perfect with dessert! )


mosque ox


----------



## SINC

ox zen


----------



## KC4

zero ox


----------



## SINC

marcus zero


----------



## macdoodle

marcus absent


----------



## screature

Here's one for the over 40 crowd...

marcus welby


----------



## macdoodle

welby darned (I know that masked man!)


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> welby darned (I know that masked man!)


Hee hee! Good one! 

darned tooting


----------



## eMacMan

Pa tooting


----------



## cdncableguy

pa per


----------



## macdoodle

per all


----------



## SINC

cape per


----------



## Kazak

lands cape


----------



## macdoodle

lands sing


----------



## Kazak

romance sing


----------



## macdoodle

sing king


----------



## screature

seek king


----------



## Kazak

foreign seek


----------



## SINC

seek clue


----------



## Aurora

clue sew (French detective)


----------



## Kazak

sew briquet


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> clue sew (French detective)


Good one!

all sew


----------



## SINC

sew what


----------



## Ena

what age


----------



## Aurora

age appropriate


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> clue sew (French detective)


:clap:

ad age


----------



## Aurora

gone ad (sorry)


----------



## eMacMan

infect ad (adware?)


----------



## tilt

ad mitt


----------



## macdoodle

mitt tens


----------



## eMacMan

Tens leaps


----------



## Kazak

Leaps zig


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Tens leaps


:clap: and school is out?? 

tens sore


----------



## Ena

sore oh


----------



## eMacMan

sore all (still rodeo season out here)


----------



## macdoodle

sore bay (better than ice cream... )


----------



## Kazak

bay bee


----------



## macdoodle

bee pee (bad bee pee, make ocean sick, ugh!)


----------



## Kazak

pee Nile (a polluted river--what did you think I meant?)


----------



## SINC

finger nile


----------



## cdncableguy

middle finger
I know I'm bad lol


----------



## singingcrow

middle dome


----------



## eMacMan

cdncableguy said:


> middle finger
> I know I'm bad lol


(as long as it's aimed at bee pee beejacon)
Middle Earth


----------



## screature

noncom middle


----------



## SINC

noncom eck


----------



## screature

noncom poop (I know it's a stretch...)


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> pee Nile (a polluted river--what did you think I meant?)


an institution?? 



eMacMan said:


> (as long as it's aimed at bee pee beejacon)
> Middle Earth


:clap:


noncom mitted


----------



## KC4

noncom plying


----------



## Kazak

imp plying


----------



## eMacMan

Cher imp


----------



## macdoodle

Cher ring


----------



## Kazak

plough Cher


----------



## screature

cher crop


----------



## eMacMan

Cher man


----------



## macdoodle

man errs


----------



## Kazak

man chester


----------



## tilt

Man age


----------



## macdoodle

man date


----------



## cdncableguy

pitted date


----------



## SINC

date line


----------



## Aurora

line age


----------



## macdoodle

A line (fashion term)


----------



## Kazak

aqua line


----------



## eMacMan

aqua bats


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> aqua bats


:clap::lmao: 


aqua velva (do they even make it anymore??)


----------



## Kazak

vulva teen


----------



## SINC

teen werewolf


----------



## Aurora

werewolf lives (Blitzer's home)


----------



## eMacMan

lives tock


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> lives tock


:clap:

tick tock


----------



## SINC

cause tick


----------



## Thundaboom

larva tick


----------



## screature

tick killed


----------



## SINC

candles tick


----------



## screature

tick it


----------



## SINC

slaps tick


----------



## Thundaboom

kick slaps


----------



## macdoodle

kick box


----------



## SINC

drop kick


----------



## tilt

Kick ass


----------



## SINC

ass sets


----------



## Aurora

more ass (No. I didn't mean it that way. Get your minds out of the gutter)


----------



## SINC

further more


----------



## Aurora

more tally


----------



## Kazak

brew tally


----------



## tilt

Brew haha


----------



## SINC

brew tell


----------



## Kazak

He brew


----------



## Thundaboom

Aurora said:


> more ass (No. I didn't mean it that way. Get your minds out of the gutter)


LMAO

Home Brew


----------



## macdoodle

brew master


----------



## Thundaboom

karate master


----------



## Aurora

karate kid


----------



## SINC

tails kid


----------



## eMacMan

kid aver


----------



## SINC

cad aver


----------



## Aurora

cat tail
auto cad


----------



## screature

nigh cad


----------



## macdoodle

neigh cad


----------



## screature

cad dying


----------



## macdoodle

cad dance (long a)


----------



## eMacMan

cad et


----------



## macdoodle

det err


----------



## SINC

cad debts


----------



## Kazak

debts sun (pre-Nissan)


----------



## eMacMan

sun dray (AB)


----------



## Aurora

dray horse


----------



## eMacMan

lawn dray


----------



## SINC

dray ton (valley)


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> det err


XX) did it again... heat stroke... 

ton age


----------



## SINC

won ton


----------



## Aurora

number won


----------



## macdoodle

number jaw (at the dentist)


----------



## Kazak

Jaw lee (Green Giant)


----------



## Thundaboom

Lee Roy


----------



## screature

lee king


----------



## macdoodle

lee vie (jeans)


----------



## SINC

vie ying (and yan)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> vie ying (and yan)


:clap:

vie purr


----------



## SINC

dye purr


----------



## screature

purr pull


----------



## Kazak

purr tenant


----------



## macdoodle

purr poise


----------



## SINC

poise son


----------



## KC4

poise ably


----------



## tilt

Poise strings (or should it be stwings?)


----------



## macdoodle

strings wing.... (a little rope swing)


----------



## SINC

ropes wing


----------



## screature

wing nut (have met a few of these in my time  )


----------



## macdoodle

wing feather


----------



## SINC

feather bed


----------



## cdncableguy

dog bed


----------



## SINC

hot dog


----------



## Kazak

hot tea (maybe next time around)


----------



## Aurora

tea bone


----------



## eMacMan

bone yard (Drumheller?)


----------



## Kazak

die yard (movie franchise starring Brew Swillus)


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> die yard (movie franchise starring Brew Swillus)


Snort!

Yard herring? (cause I'm shoutin' as loud as I kin)


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> die yard (movie franchise starring Brew Swillus)





KC4 said:


> Snort!
> 
> Yard herring? (cause I'm shoutin' as loud as I kin)


You two are too much!! :lmao::lmao::clap:

herring choker (from NB)


----------



## KC4

herring run (I hear NB is having their 1st annual 10K Mer-a-fin this year)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> herring run (I hear NB is having their 1st annual 10K Mer-a-fin this year)


:lmao::lmao:

herring loss (eh?)


----------



## SINC

loss leaders (Maple Leafs?)


----------



## Kazak

Millie leaders


----------



## macdoodle

Millie meters


----------



## KC4

Sim millie


----------



## macdoodle

sim pull


----------



## tilt

Sim meant


----------



## KC4

meant tall


----------



## Aurora

establish Meant


----------



## SINC

meant whist


----------



## Aurora

whist fully


----------



## Kazak

that whist (Chubby Checker)


----------



## KC4

ling whist (a fish thinks: Is there a Cod?)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> ling whist (a fish thinks: Is there a Cod?)


:lmao::lmao:

curl ling


----------



## Kazak

Curl Mustard (in the Conservatory, with the lead pipe)


----------



## macdoodle

wood curl


----------



## SINC

curl oohs


----------



## eMacMan

(Did you mean)
curl ewes ?


----------



## macdoodle

ewes full


----------



## SINC

mouth full


----------



## screature

full sum


----------



## SINC

full son (prison blues)


----------



## screature

bash full


----------



## Aurora

full bore


----------



## cdncableguy

bore ring (not this thread tho)


----------



## Aurora

tidal bore


----------



## screature

bore at


----------



## KC4

bore on (somebody who is moronically boring)


----------



## SINC

On away (one way in Italian)


----------



## KC4

fly away!


----------



## SINC

shoe fly


----------



## Aurora

gum shoe


----------



## Kazak

Gum bee


----------



## macdoodle

bee purr


----------



## SINC

stew purr


----------



## tilt

Stew word


----------



## Aurora

fore word


----------



## SINC

bee fore


----------



## macdoodle

fore bear


----------



## Kazak

fore tune


----------



## macdoodle

fore age


----------



## SINC

there fore


----------



## Aurora

there happy (Treatment that makes you feel good)


----------



## screature

there mall


----------



## SINC

mall nerds (ducks with computers)


----------



## eMacMan

Can nerds (Canadians with computers)


----------



## SINC

in nerds


----------



## screature

stall in


----------



## SINC

stall lion


----------



## screature

compulsive lion


----------



## SINC

dandy lion


----------



## screature

lion bed


----------



## SINC

bed rock


----------



## macdoodle

rock king


----------



## Kazak

screature said:


> lion bed


I wish.

King Dumb


----------



## screature

dumb bling (dumplings for today's generation - or someone saying it with a cold)


----------



## Aurora

king dumb (You can have mine for a horse)


----------



## eMacMan

king me


----------



## Aurora

par king


----------



## tilt

Par amore


----------



## Aurora

sick amore (Perv)


----------



## Kazak

bay sick


----------



## SINC

cause sick ( a sick cossack)


----------



## eMacMan

caused sick (acrid comment)


----------



## macdoodle

sick inning


----------



## SINC

deaf inning


----------



## macdoodle

deaf eat


----------



## screature

high deaf


----------



## Falias

High five


----------



## Aurora

high noon


----------



## tilt

Noon err (nudge nudge wink wink)


----------



## eMacMan

Err all (Flynn)


----------



## SINC

all spice


----------



## eMacMan

all terminator (Datsun made some of these back in the 70s)


----------



## Aurora

caster all (delicious)


----------



## tilt

All ah


----------



## eMacMan

ah doh (Only relevant phrase at a white trash wedding)


----------



## Aurora

play doh


----------



## macdoodle

play sure (it's my)


----------



## Kazak

indent sure


----------



## screature

sure lea (...and don"t call me...)


----------



## macdoodle

sure thing


----------



## Aurora

lea pup (and come down when I tell you)
No thing


----------



## eMacMan

thing err (the thing Dutch boys shove in the dikes)


----------



## Aurora

err mine


----------



## Kazak

Mine Kampf


----------



## tilt

Mine err


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> Mine Kampf


Good one!


----------



## screature

err attic


----------



## Ena

err got


----------



## screature

got hick (you know the kids who wear all black...)


----------



## Aurora

got milk


----------



## macdoodle

got ye!


----------



## tilt

Ye ha


----------



## screature

ha myrrh


----------



## SINC

myrrh fee (Murphy Brown)


----------



## tilt

Myrrh dirt (in colt bloot)


----------



## Aurora

dirt bag


----------



## SINC

bag gets


----------



## screature

scum bag (not referring to you SINC )


----------



## Aurora

pond scum


----------



## SINC

float scum (in the Gulf)


----------



## Aurora

float tiller (A group of boats with a nautical flair)


----------



## eMacMan

sinking float (AKA Running Toilet)


----------



## Aurora

sinking computers


----------



## tilt

Hell sinking (capital of Finalinding)


----------



## macdoodle

hell bent


----------



## daniels

Bent spoon


----------



## Aurora

spoon fed


----------



## SINC

of fed


----------



## eMacMan

fed rat


----------



## tilt

Fed aerated


----------



## screature

grain fed


----------



## macdoodle

grain bin


----------



## screature

bin laden


----------



## Kazak

bin there (done that)


----------



## SINC

far there


----------



## cdncableguy

far go


----------



## Aurora

go fur


----------



## daniels

go green


----------



## screature

green go (what Mexican's call foreigners)


----------



## Aurora

gang green


----------



## eMacMan

Green Gables (thought an Islander would have beat me to it.)


----------



## tilt

Another gables (emphasis on the first syllable)


----------



## daniels

Another one


----------



## SINC

ends one (where CFL TDs are made)


----------



## daniels

Dead ends


----------



## SINC

ends print (Around the "D" line in the CFL)


----------



## daniels

Print screen


----------



## SINC

ice screen


----------



## daniels

Ice cream


----------



## SINC

highs cream


----------



## Aurora

highs cool


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> green go (what Mexican's call foreigners)


:lmao:

highs see (only in Que.)


----------



## screature

see era


----------



## Aurora

see label(The ability to close completely)


----------



## SINC

gull label


----------



## daniels

Label maker


----------



## SINC

hay maker


----------



## macdoodle

hay penny ( ha'pney.. long a )(used to be a half penny in UK)


----------



## Kazak

penny tent (sorry)


----------



## eMacMan

penny coastal beejacon


----------



## Kazak

coastal harvester (baby) (try it with the accent on "ves")


----------



## macdoodle

harvester crops (and his too)


----------



## tilt

Played crops (said the Scotsman in Vegas)


----------



## eMacMan

played oh! (said philosophicalles)


----------



## tilt

Uh oh!


----------



## Kazak

name oh (Bingo was his)


----------



## daniels

oh canada


----------



## macdoodle

tilt said:


> Played crops (said the Scotsman in Vegas)


:lmao: no scotsman would be caught dead in Vegas... to tight fisted... :lmao:


oh dear


----------



## eMacMan

damn dear (common expression of gardeners in deer country)


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> :lmao: no scotsman would be caught dead in Vegas... to tight fisted... :lmao:


Wrongo - I was in a casino today and won $890 and last I checked I was a Scot. beejacon

damn nation


----------



## tilt

Damn broke


----------



## SINC

broke kin


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Wrongo - I was in a casino today and won $890 and last I checked I was a Scot. beejacon
> 
> damn nation


I was under the impression you were from Sask. and if you just grew up there, you are Canadianized... 

My mother was a Scot, born and raised, and she would only occasionally buy a lotto ticket then moan for a week how she wasted her hard earned money... 

Of course there are some who gamble, it is not a hard and fast rule, just a general observation.... why are you being so literal?


Kin dread


----------



## Aurora

dread naught


----------



## Kazak

naught tickle (Ever been to sea, Billy?)


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> naught tickle (*Ever been to sea, Billy?*)


:lmao:

naught tea


----------



## eMacMan

tea rex


----------



## SINC

car rex


----------



## Kazak

Start rex (you know, the original series, the spin-offs, the movies)


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> Start rex (you know, the original series, the spin-offs, the movies)


:clap:

start tell


----------



## KC4

Tell tail


----------



## macdoodle

tell loll


----------



## eMacMan

toe tell


----------



## tilt

Toe nail


----------



## macdoodle

toe dance (ballet)


----------



## eMacMan

hot dance


----------



## macdoodle

hot sauce


----------



## eMacMan

Sauce elite (e is not silent)


----------



## macdoodle

sauce sea


----------



## SINC

sea arches


----------



## Aurora

sea bring (races)


----------



## KC4

Bring atone!


----------



## SINC

bring go


----------



## screature

go fur


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> go fur


know them well!

fur meant


----------



## KC4

Fur hangy (be careful doing business with these types)


----------



## eMacMan

hangy chief (snot what you'd think)


----------



## macdoodle

chief ton


----------



## Aurora

super chief (train of fame)


----------



## Kazak

super ear (I hear a lake)


----------



## Aurora

Good one Kazak
super tramp


----------



## Kazak

tramp baleen


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> tramp baleen


'nother good one... 

baleen hay ... (soon)


----------



## Aurora

hay jude


----------



## SINC

sash hay


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> chief ton


:clap:



SINC said:


> sash hay


:clap:

hay ale


----------



## macdoodle

pay ale


----------



## screature

Hey... ale!


----------



## macdoodle

say ale


----------



## tilt

Per say


----------



## macdoodle

per tennant


----------



## SINC

sup per


----------



## macdoodle

soup per


----------



## Kazak

soup pine


----------



## Aurora

soup herb


----------



## SINC

herb aside


----------



## Aurora

infant aside (terrible thing)


----------



## SINC

aside ding (where trains park)


----------



## Aurora

Ah Sinc. You were just waiting to get that one out. Good job I didn't use herb.
hoard ding


----------



## SINC

cup hoard


----------



## Kazak

cup hola


----------



## macdoodle

cup bored


----------



## Aurora

bored ella


----------



## tilt

Bored walk


----------



## Kazak

walk cur


----------



## tilt

Cur tail


----------



## macdoodle

tall tail


----------



## eMacMan

tall ships


----------



## Kazak

potato ships


----------



## KC4

Crew ships


----------



## Aurora

crew cuts


----------



## SINC

circa cuts


----------



## eMacMan

circa lure


----------



## SINC

lure rid


----------



## Aurora

circa sacked (trapeze maybe)
fish lure


----------



## SINC

fish shun


----------



## eMacMan

One Fish (Lake in BC)


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> circa sacked (trapeze maybe)


Yep, it was a good one.

two fish


----------



## SINC

oh fish


----------



## macdoodle

fish tale


----------



## screature

tale oar


----------



## Kazak

oar kestrel


----------



## screature

pole oar


----------



## SINC

tramp pole


----------



## Kazak

pole tacks


----------



## screature

amp pole


----------



## SINC

amp pull


----------



## Aurora

taffy pull


----------



## SINC

pull lets


----------



## Aurora

lets not


----------



## eMacMan

not arise


----------



## Aurora

pole arise


----------



## SINC

burglar arise


----------



## Aurora

arise on (as far as you can see)


----------



## SINC

on away (a small town north of Edmonton)


----------



## Kazak

care away


----------



## SINC

boos care


----------



## Aurora

intensive care


----------



## SINC

oz care (they give 'em out every April)


----------



## tilt

Oz moses


----------



## eMacMan

Oz zee


----------



## SINC

shmoo oz


----------



## Aurora

shmoo ching


----------



## tilt

Car ching


----------



## KC4

Cats Ching (we are Siamese, if you please)


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> oz care (they give 'em out every April)


February, methinks.

Cats kill (Mountains - film at 11)


----------



## SINC

kill ex ( an herbicide, but some might prefer the literal)


----------



## eMacMan

ex terminatebeejacon


----------



## SINC

terminate terse


----------



## Kazak

ought terse


----------



## Ena

terse airy


----------



## eMacMan

Con terse


----------



## Aurora

ruby con (cross at your own risk)


----------



## SINC

con crate


----------



## eMacMan

con job (political rhetoric from either face)


----------



## SINC

job berries


----------



## macdoodle

burr berries (coat)


----------



## screature

slum burr


----------



## macdoodle

slum lord


----------



## SINC

burr cites


----------



## screature

raymond burr (aka. Perry Mason)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> burr cites


Whoops! just 60 seconds late... 

Back to slum lord


----------



## tilt

Slum burger (the company)


----------



## screature

burger Meister


----------



## Aurora

meister master (exercise machine)


----------



## screature

master blaster (ehMac resident)


----------



## SINC

thigh master


----------



## macdoodle

thigh will (be done)


----------



## Aurora

thigh bone (connected to the...)


----------



## SINC

wish bone


----------



## screature

tee bone


----------



## Aurora

golf tee


----------



## macdoodle

tee rubble (awful)


----------



## Aurora

barney rubble


----------



## SINC

barney call


----------



## Aurora

call waiting


----------



## macdoodle

last call


----------



## SINC

call leers


----------



## Kazak

call deflower (the vegetable that changes you forever)


----------



## tilt

Call girl


----------



## SINC

reek call


----------



## Aurora

reek over


----------



## screature

reek hola (what you buy for a cough when in Mexico )


----------



## macdoodle

reek cover


----------



## SINC

toxic reek


----------



## eMacMan

reek on (Madoff does it again)


----------



## SINC

reek king


----------



## macdoodle

reek cur


----------



## SINC

cur phew


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> cur phew


good one! 

phew chair


----------



## tilt

Cult chair (according to Montrealers, Torontonians go to Montreal to get this )


----------



## SINC

oh cult


----------



## Aurora

cult your


----------



## screature

cult URL


----------



## Kazak

Duco URL (sing along: Du, du, du, duco URL, du, du . . .)


----------



## SINC

URL lea


----------



## Aurora

Kazak said:


> Duco URL (sing along: Du, du, du, duco URL, du, du . . .)


Kazak What a hoot. Took me a minute 'til the penny dropped :lmao:

lea ping


----------



## SINC

dumb ping


----------



## macdoodle

ping pong


----------



## SINC

grass ping


----------



## Aurora

con grass


----------



## tilt

Con sequins


----------



## SINC

bay con


----------



## Ena

bay bee


----------



## macdoodle

bee cause


----------



## screature

bee four


----------



## SINC

four some


----------



## cdncableguy

three some


----------



## macdoodle

some good (east coast expression)


----------



## Aurora

good vibrations


----------



## SINC

good bias


----------



## macdoodle

bias fault


----------



## SINC

fault tier


----------



## eMacMan

bias ply (do you remember those?)


----------



## macdoodle

three ply (yarn)


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, we went off track right here:



SINC said:


> fault tier





eMacMan said:


> bias ply (do you remember those?)





macdoodle said:


> three ply (yarn)


Back to: 

fault tier


----------



## macdoodle

tier ring


----------



## Aurora

profit tier


----------



## SINC

tier rant


----------



## Aurora

rest rant


----------



## screature

rant cher


----------



## macdoodle

rest ling


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> rest ling


Just a tad late macdoodle...

Still in play...

rant cher


----------



## SINC

tore rant


----------



## Aurora

tore chewer


----------



## SINC

rest tore


----------



## eMacMan

Tore rent


----------



## Aurora

tore bus


----------



## tilt

Bus tier


----------



## Aurora

tier drops


----------



## macdoodle

drops see (old ailment)


----------



## SINC

see curse


----------



## eMacMan

shallow see


----------



## macdoodle

see weed (see plenty back yard)


----------



## daniels

see you


----------



## Kazak

you phony


----------



## daniels

phony war


----------



## SINC

sew war


----------



## Aurora

war togs


----------



## SINC

togs sick


----------



## KC4

Foe togs


----------



## Aurora

foe knee


----------



## eMacMan

foe rest (watch for bear scat)


----------



## SINC

foe me


----------



## Sonal

cree me.


----------



## SINC

deke cree


----------



## Aurora

cree tin


----------



## SINC

tin deer


----------



## eMacMan

rent tin


----------



## SINC

root tin


----------



## Aurora

tin tackle (An octopus has eight)


----------



## SINC

tackle berry (Police Academy)


----------



## tilt

(Be berry) berry quiet


----------



## Kazak

berry good (baseball been berry berry good to me)


----------



## eMacMan

Dew berry (done gone again)


----------



## macdoodle

Drew Berry ....need I say more??


----------



## Kazak

Berry White


----------



## SINC

snow white


----------



## KC4

Snow way!


----------



## SINC

way coho


----------



## eMacMan

Awe Way (Banff Jasper Highway?)


----------



## Aurora

way point


----------



## SINC

point taken


----------



## KC4

panes taken


----------



## SINC

cam panes


----------



## Kazak

cam Lysol (a very clean undergarment)


----------



## SINC

cam ping


----------



## Aurora

cam era


----------



## SINC

era plane


----------



## macdoodle

ex plane


----------



## SINC

aqua plane


----------



## Aurora

plane jane


----------



## SINC

plane lea


----------



## macdoodle

arrow plane


----------



## SINC

bone arrow


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> bone arrow


:clap: good one!! 

arrow seat (up front preferred)


----------



## SINC

con seat


----------



## Aurora

Con tact


----------



## eMacMan

tact aisle


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> tact aisle


liked this one too! :clap:

tact turn


----------



## daniels

turn around


----------



## SINC

around about


----------



## tilt

Roust about


----------



## Aurora

roust chicken (mmmmmm)


----------



## SINC

friar chicken


----------



## Aurora

friar tuck (I'm sure you saw that coming)


----------



## SINC

deep friar


----------



## macdoodle

deep ends


----------



## Aurora

deep art


----------



## Kazak

sim art (Like Homer: SMRT)


----------



## SINC

art twist


----------



## tilt

Art east


----------



## SINC

smurf art


----------



## eMacMan

art tickle


----------



## macdoodle

art sea


----------



## Aurora

sea change


----------



## Kazak

change mail (hard-to-hit armour)


----------



## Aurora

mail chauvanist


----------



## macdoodle

chauvinist tick


----------



## SINC

cause tick


----------



## macdoodle

cause all


----------



## SINC

all mounds


----------



## Aurora

hold all


----------



## SINC

strangle hold


----------



## eMacMan

(Dr.) Strangle of


----------



## SINC

of fishes


----------



## macdoodle

of ton


----------



## SINC

phew ton


----------



## screature

ton sills


----------



## eMacMan

foe ton


----------



## macdoodle

foe tune


----------



## screature

foe pas


----------



## SINC

foe man


----------



## KC4

man again (you can dress them up, but you can't take 'em out)


----------



## SINC

man akin (same thing but you CAN dress him up)


----------



## screature

pan akin


----------



## Aurora

akin heart (Sounds like a western tune)


----------



## SINC

akin ship


----------



## macdoodle

akin to (someone in the hills)


----------



## eMacMan

to Maine


----------



## SINC

Maine stream


----------



## macdoodle

Maine event


----------



## SINC

doe maine


----------



## macdoodle

Toe Maine


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> to Maine





macdoodle said:


> Toe Maine


One of my favourite words.

main gee


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> One of my favourite words.
> 
> main gee


You mean maine gee 

gee whiz


----------



## Kazak

Blew that one, I did.

whiz end


----------



## eMacMan

whiz hard


----------



## Aurora

blow hard


----------



## tilt

Blow job (it was begging to be said )


----------



## Aurora

job application


----------



## SINC

job less


----------



## Kazak

job raker


----------



## SINC

moon raker


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> job raker


Nice one!

Moon shine


----------



## SINC

shine knee


----------



## KC4

shine nervous


----------



## Kazak

shine non (you crazy diamond)


----------



## SINC

non sense


----------



## eMacMan

sense less (almost all legislation)


----------



## SINC

sense sea


----------



## eMacMan

sense sorry


----------



## macdoodle

sense says


----------



## SINC

ass says


----------



## Kazak

girl ass (in the mist)


----------



## macdoodle

ass fault


----------



## SINC

ass sets


----------



## tilt

Ass burgers (syndrome)


----------



## macdoodle

burgers disease (you catch it at MacDonalds)


----------



## tilt

Bit burgers (a six-pack of those)


----------



## SINC

rare bit


----------



## Kazak

alpha bit


----------



## SINC

bit terse


----------



## macdoodle

terse cell (by Toyota)


----------



## SINC

parse cell


----------



## tilt

Cell by (date)


----------



## Kazak

muss cell


----------



## macdoodle

cell fish


----------



## SINC

self fish


----------



## macdoodle

morph fish


----------



## SINC

fish fry


----------



## eMacMan

(fish) Fry day


----------



## macdoodle

day tripper (one way ticket yeh!) LOL!!


----------



## SINC

nudes tripper beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> nudes tripper beejacon


:lmao:

Males tripper... hmmmm


----------



## Kazak

fee males


----------



## eMacMan

ta males


----------



## Aurora

ta blow


----------



## Kazak

Blow felled (Ernst)


----------



## SINC

sign felled (Jerry)


----------



## macdoodle

stop sign


----------



## KC4

sign softly


----------



## SINC

cow sign


----------



## macdoodle

sign edge


----------



## SINC

edge hog (British version)


----------



## Aurora

knoll edge


----------



## SINC

fen knoll


----------



## macdoodle

or fen


----------



## SINC

fen cease


----------



## eMacMan

fen ess


----------



## macdoodle

fen knell


----------



## SINC

cur knell


----------



## Kazak

cur ten


----------



## Aurora

light ten


----------



## macdoodle

ten your


----------



## SINC

your rin


----------



## macdoodle

in fur


----------



## Aurora

fur in (as opposed to domestic)


----------



## macdoodle

in deuce


----------



## SINC

deuce fold


----------



## tilt

Ill deuce


----------



## SINC

deuce timer


----------



## Aurora

egg timer


----------



## SINC

final egg


----------



## KC4

Musk egg


----------



## SINC

musk ow


----------



## macdoodle

ow ting


----------



## SINC

bell ow


----------



## macdoodle

bell eye


----------



## SINC

eye phone


----------



## Kazak

phone NIMH


----------



## KC4

NIHM bus


----------



## macdoodle

bus cur


----------



## eMacMan

cur dell


----------



## Kazak

dell huge


----------



## SINC

scan dell


----------



## Aurora

hand dell


----------



## SINC

dell lea


----------



## Aurora

lea pup


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> lea pup


good one !


sir lea


----------



## screature

sure lea


----------



## macdoodle

lea purr


----------



## SINC

purr lea


----------



## macdoodle

purr say


----------



## SINC

dare say


----------



## eMacMan

Harris say


----------



## Kazak

Say tan


----------



## macdoodle

too can (in South America)


----------



## SINC

too nuptials (a visit to the marriage counsellor)


----------



## Aurora

macdoodle said:


> too can (in South America)


Good one Macdoodle.
too pay


----------



## SINC

pomp pay


----------



## macdoodle

pomp us


----------



## tilt

macdoodle said:


> too can (in South America)


Too late MD, back to "Say tan"


----------



## SINC

deleted


----------



## SINC

deleted


----------



## eMacMan

confuse us


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> Say tan





macdoodle said:


> too can (in South America)


Actually, tilt was right.


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Actually, tilt was right.


Sorry tilt, I see that now that kazak has pointed it out. You right, macdoodle wrong. Must be my "oldtimers" disease! 

Back to say tan,

So:

tan gears


----------



## tilt

NP Sinc ol' man, by the time I logged in again you had already deleted whatever you said about me 

Back to the game:

Tan tackle


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> NP Sinc ol' man, by the time I logged in again you had already deleted whatever you said about me
> 
> Back to the game:
> 
> Tan tackle


For the record, it was nothing adverse, just a hint to refresh your browser. Instead, I had to refresh my eyes and brain. 

packs tan


----------



## Kazak

packs romana (want cheese with that?)


----------



## SINC

packs sacks


----------



## Aurora

packs brittanica


----------



## macdoodle

lunch sacks


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Macdoodle Back to:
packs brittanica


----------



## macdoodle

ahh mere seconds!! LOL! 

packs lunch


----------



## SINC

lunch chin


----------



## Aurora

chin asset (tea anyone?)


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> chin asset (tea anyone?)


clever! 

asset down (on this chair)


----------



## eMacMan

asset Aileen


----------



## SINC

Aileen over


----------



## macdoodle

over done


----------



## Aurora

over rated


----------



## macdoodle

bee rated


----------



## SINC

bee chess


----------



## eMacMan

bumble bee


----------



## SINC

bee gales


----------



## Aurora

gales storm (singer)


----------



## SINC

dust storm


----------



## macdoodle

storm mannequin


----------



## SINC

storm front


----------



## macdoodle

front loader


----------



## Aurora

muzzle loader


----------



## Ena

muzzle toff


----------



## Aurora

muzzle eeny


----------



## Kazak

Ena said:


> muzzle toff





Aurora said:


> muzzle eeny


Nicely done.

rote eeny


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> muzzle eeny





Ena said:


> muzzle toff


:clap::clap:

rote tar (cuff)


----------



## Aurora

********


----------



## macdoodle

tar pollen


----------



## Aurora

pollen ease (people from polynesia)


----------



## macdoodle

pollen chia


----------



## tilt

Pollen Asia (where the Pollen Ease people come from )


----------



## Aurora

chia pet


----------



## eMacMan

Oops had a skip. Back to: Pollen Asia

Fanned asia


----------



## Kazak

fanned angle


----------



## SINC

or fanned


----------



## tilt

Or dinero


----------



## SINC

clam or


----------



## Aurora

clam pits ( hillbilly family that struck oil)


----------



## tilt

Pits top


----------



## Aurora

pits area


----------



## macdoodle

cherry pits


----------



## SINC

pits burg


----------



## macdoodle

burg gurry (sort of ham))


----------



## SINC

burg eon


----------



## Kazak

eon Fleming (created James Bond a long, long, long time ago)


----------



## SINC

chenille eon


----------



## eMacMan

knee eon


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> chenille eon


Good one.

champ eon


----------



## SINC

champ peons


----------



## Aurora

score peons


----------



## screature

peons flowers (.... it is supposed to be good for them.  )


----------



## SINC

baking flowers


----------



## tilt

Baking up (in a car)


----------



## SINC

cats up


----------



## Aurora

musk cats


----------



## SINC

musk egg


----------



## Aurora

musk ox


----------



## SINC

dam musk (past tense of damask)


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> dam musk (past tense of damask)


 :lmao:
Good one Sinc. Who knew.
dam pen


----------



## cdncableguy

pen sill (is mightier than the sword)


----------



## Aurora

fountain pen (It's mightier than the pen sill)


----------



## macdoodle

quill pen... (eagle brand)


----------



## SINC

tran quill


----------



## Aurora

tran sylvania (a lightbulb company on the move)


----------



## tilt

Tran slate (a multilingual writing surface)


----------



## SINC

run slate


----------



## Aurora

girlfriend slate (oh oh)


----------



## SINC

train slate


----------



## macdoodle

cab slate


----------



## SINC

nonunions cab


----------



## Kazak

Abba cab (Is Phil Collins Swedish?)


----------



## SINC

cab booze


----------



## eMacMan

eye cab (a browser with great ideas that never quite kept up)


----------



## Aurora

pop eye


----------



## SINC

pop cycle


----------



## macdoodle

life cycle


----------



## Kazak

tetra cycle (a bike you ride for two weeks)


----------



## SINC

try cycle


----------



## Aurora

spin cycle


----------



## SINC

gas spin (for air)


----------



## Aurora

cloth spin


----------



## SINC

spin dells


----------



## Aurora

spin acher


----------



## SINC

clothe spin


----------



## macdoodle

pin afore


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> pin afore


Sorry macdoodle, but that does not use either word, it is "spin" not "pin". Wanna try again? 

Back to:

clothe spin


----------



## Ena

clothe tilde (the saint)


----------



## tilt

Mat tilde (took me money and run Venezuela)


----------



## Kazak

tilde soil


----------



## SINC

soil age


----------



## tilt

Leak age


----------



## Aurora

stone age


----------



## Kazak

from age (say Cheese!)


----------



## Aurora

bag age


----------



## SINC

bag get


----------



## Aurora

get smart


----------



## SINC

smart set


----------



## Ena

smart ties


----------



## Aurora

sort ties (military flights)


----------



## SINC

ties sing


----------



## macdoodle

you sing


----------



## Aurora

you boat


----------



## SINC

you ma (AZ)


----------



## Kazak

Yoyo Ma


----------



## Aurora

Ma kettle (From The Egg And I)


----------



## eMacMan

Ma son (Perry, Stone....)


----------



## SINC

gam ma


----------



## tilt

Ma belle


----------



## SINC

stick ma


----------



## tilt

Stick lear


----------



## Aurora

lear jet


----------



## macdoodle

lear ring (shiver)


----------



## SINC

lear ned


----------



## Aurora

earl lear


----------



## SINC

earl domes


----------



## eMacMan

Teapot domes


----------



## Aurora

domes tick


----------



## macdoodle

tick ling


----------



## Aurora

cause tick


----------



## SINC

tick talk


----------



## Aurora

talk sick


----------



## SINC

bamboos talk


----------



## macdoodle

bamboos ill


----------



## Aurora

:clap::clap:


macdoodle said:


> bamboos ill


:clap::clap:

ill advised


----------



## SINC

ill lead


----------



## Aurora

lead article


----------



## SINC

sol lead


----------



## Aurora

Dover sol


----------



## Kazak

Rubber Sol


----------



## SINC

sol ace


----------



## Aurora

ace tone


----------



## SINC

loads tone


----------



## Aurora

heads tone


----------



## SINC

tone ette


----------



## tilt

Tone sill


----------



## SINC

tone hick


----------



## Kazak

hick key (memories of the bad old days)


----------



## Aurora

key lime


----------



## tilt

Whisk key


----------



## Ena

key stir (Archie Bunker)


----------



## tilt

Key side


----------



## Aurora

turn key


----------



## Kazak

knock turn (Chopin's at the door)


----------



## eMacMan

snore turn (pronounced snow re)


----------



## tilt

Turn nip


----------



## Aurora

cat nip


----------



## tilt

Cat elliptic


----------



## Kazak

epoch elliptic


----------



## eMacMan

Epoch sea


----------



## Aurora

sea biscuit


----------



## macdoodle

sea merchant


----------



## SINC

sea ming


----------



## tilt

Ming gill


----------



## SINC

blue ming


----------



## eMacMan

flay ming (That's hotbeejacon)


----------



## Kazak

Sioux flay


----------



## SINC

sioux thing


----------



## Aurora

sioux briquet


----------



## SINC

sioux the


----------



## Aurora

per sioux


----------



## SINC

sioux wing


----------



## macdoodle

sioux purr


----------



## Aurora

purr loin


----------



## SINC

tender loin


----------



## macdoodle

tender tootsies (shoes)


----------



## SINC

tender ring


----------



## Aurora

legal tender


----------



## SINC

pair legal


----------



## macdoodle

legal eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes sickles


----------



## macdoodle

eyes burg


----------



## Aurora

private eyes


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> private eyes


 neat!

crossed eyes


----------



## SINC

al eyes


----------



## Aurora

demon eyes


----------



## eMacMan

demon straight


----------



## Aurora

straight flush


----------



## SINC

flush less (It's out back at the cabin)


----------



## macdoodle

less sir


----------



## SINC

sir plus


----------



## Aurora

sir feat


----------



## macdoodle

feat sure


----------



## Aurora

ton sure


----------



## tilt

(Don't call me) Sure lee

That was an excellent sub-thread back there with "Sioux". All very inspired choices!


----------



## SINC

lee purse


----------



## screature

tilt said:


> (Don't call me) Sure lee
> 
> That was an excellent sub-thread back there with "Sioux". All very inspired choices!


I argree... Good ones. :clap: Been away for a while....

final lee


----------



## SINC

final ties


----------



## Aurora

amour ties


----------



## Kazak

sledge amour


----------



## Aurora

sledge hammer


----------



## SINC

spammer hammer (we need one here from time to time)


----------



## Aurora

hammer abbey (ancient lawmaker. Babylonia I think?)


----------



## SINC

hammer ring


----------



## Aurora

ring toss


----------



## SINC

toss lead


----------



## macdoodle

lead foot


----------



## SINC

foot ons


----------



## eMacMan

ons low


----------



## macdoodle

low fir (penny in front)


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> ons low


Ah, been watching "Keeping Up Appearances" have we? 

levels low


----------



## macdoodle

levels know


----------



## Kazak

lettuce know (lettuce know, lettuce know)


----------



## eMacMan

know snow


----------



## Aurora

snow bird


----------



## SINC

high bird


----------



## Aurora

high school


----------



## SINC

normal school


----------



## tilt

Beer school (come and grab one)


----------



## macdoodle

Beer rating


----------



## SINC

slum beer


----------



## Aurora

slum lord


----------



## SINC

mal lord (an imperial drake)


----------



## Aurora

mal content


----------



## SINC

diss mal


----------



## Kazak

pall mal


----------



## Aurora

pall bearer


----------



## SINC

nay pall


----------



## Aurora

nay sayer


----------



## SINC

barn nay (Miller)


----------



## Aurora

barn burner


----------



## SINC

barn nickel


----------



## Aurora

Sinc, I tried to work in barnacle but it wouldn't come to me. So obvious. Very good.
nickel odeon


----------



## SINC

pumper nickel


----------



## Aurora

pumper engine


----------



## SINC

engine near


----------



## cdncableguy

near lee


----------



## SINC

hard lee


----------



## Ena

lee john (as in foreign)


----------



## SINC

bell john


----------



## Kazak

Bell jan


----------



## SINC

bell eeks


----------



## Kazak

sim bell


----------



## SINC

float sim


----------



## eMacMan

Float tiller


----------



## Aurora

pine float (Remember that one when you were a kid)


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> pine float (Remember that one when you were a kid)


Yep, toothpick inna glass of water.

soup pine


----------



## Aurora

soup herb


----------



## SINC

herb aver


----------



## Aurora

aver ice


----------



## SINC

cad aver


----------



## Aurora

aver age


----------



## SINC

beaver age


----------



## Aurora

beaver cleaver


----------



## SINC

beaver lodge (it's in AB near Grande Prairie)


----------



## Kazak

Veronica Lodge (hotter than Betty)


----------



## Ena

Possum Lodge (I'm a man, but I changed, because I had to. Oh well.")


----------



## SINC

possum ability


----------



## tilt

In ability


----------



## Aurora

posse ability


----------



## SINC

shaved posse ( a local band) 

NO, really!


----------



## Aurora

posse sieve


----------



## SINC

sieve viral


----------



## Aurora

sieve alright


----------



## SINC

pen sieve


----------



## Aurora

pen elope (The maiden tied to the railroad tracks by Snidely)


----------



## Kazak

can't elope (no ladder)


----------



## SINC

dee can't (the red, I'm thirsty)


----------



## macdoodle

can't tore


----------



## SINC

tore adore (Olé!)


----------



## macdoodle

tore king


----------



## Kazak

whore king


----------



## Aurora

king key


----------



## macdoodle

key ring


----------



## SINC

rise key


----------



## macdoodle

trick key


----------



## Ena

trick stir


----------



## SINC

egg stir (every April)


----------



## eMacMan

egg sacked


----------



## SINC

pull egg


----------



## macdoodle

pull over


----------



## SINC

amp pull


----------



## eMacMan

amp your


----------



## SINC

ten your


----------



## macdoodle

your up


----------



## SINC

stir up


----------



## macdoodle

up ended


----------



## SINC

gall up


----------



## Aurora

up awl


----------



## SINC

end awl


----------



## Kazak

bee awl


----------



## SINC

bee mer


----------



## Aurora

bee sting


----------



## SINC

bee sty


----------



## Aurora

sty list


----------



## SINC

ball list


----------



## Kazak

Franz list


----------



## SINC

anal list


----------



## macdoodle

list ten


----------



## SINC

ten deer


----------



## Aurora

deer ale


----------



## eMacMan

ale darrin


----------



## SINC

ale baba


----------



## Aurora

ale wife (I think it's a fish)


----------



## macdoodle

Furs ale (the house)


----------



## SINC

off furs


----------



## Kazak

furs things (first)


----------



## SINC

cone furs (pines)


----------



## Aurora

cone head (alien)


----------



## SINC

silly cone


----------



## Aurora

ease silly


----------



## macdoodle

silly putty


----------



## SINC

putty aw (that bend in your putt)


----------



## Aurora

putty pooper


----------



## macdoodle

putty on (and biscuits too)


----------



## Aurora

on air


----------



## tilt

On purr (response to "parlez vous Francais?")


----------



## macdoodle

purr kaw ? (why do you need to know??)


----------



## Kazak

parse kaw (because)


----------



## macdoodle

parse lea


----------



## tilt

Lea vies


----------



## macdoodle

pearl lea


----------



## tilt

Pearl Jam


----------



## Kazak

Jam acre


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> Jam acre


:lmao:

jam ease (2 year old's PJ's)


----------



## SINC

ease siesta (Italian easiest)


----------



## Aurora

standout ease (military command)


----------



## KC4

Aurora said:


> standout ease (military command)


Good one! 

Skow ease


----------



## Kazak

Ma skow (in Mother Russia)


----------



## macdoodle

ma mull


----------



## SINC

mull lets


----------



## eMacMan

cam mull


----------



## Aurora

cam shaft


----------



## macdoodle

arrow shaft


----------



## SINC

damn arrow


----------



## Aurora

dachshund arrow (ducks in a row)


----------



## SINC

straighten arrow


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> straighten arrow


Good one Sinc.

arrow house


----------



## SINC

house sing


----------



## macdoodle

house arrest


----------



## eMacMan

regress sing


----------



## Aurora

Sorry eMacMan
boat house


----------



## Kazak

house boat


----------



## SINC

boat ail


----------



## Aurora

boat ox


----------



## screature

ox engine


----------



## Aurora

engine ear


----------



## SINC

ear alley


----------



## Aurora

more alley


----------



## SINC

eat more (yummy bar)


----------



## macdoodle

more bid


----------



## KC4

bid ness (mind yer own)


----------



## SINC

ness man (think turkey drops)


----------



## KC4

(I'd prefer a lemon drop, thanks) 

Neat ness


----------



## SINC

drink neat


----------



## macdoodle

neat freak


----------



## SINC

Chew neat


----------



## macdoodle

Ah chew... (kleenex time)


----------



## Kazak

fit chew (good - for Bryan Adams fans)


----------



## SINC

fit chess


----------



## macdoodle

hissy fit


----------



## Aurora

fit ness


----------



## SINC

gnu ness


----------



## eMacMan

GNU license


----------



## Kazak

license schuss


----------



## Aurora

pretend schuss


----------



## SINC

schuss kabobs


----------



## macdoodle

hush schuss (baby sleeping)


----------



## SINC

hush money


----------



## Aurora

money lisa (Love your smile)


----------



## eMacMan

alley money (obtained via a mugging)


----------



## Kazak

alley babble (and the 40 muggers)


----------



## eMacMan

double babble (Official language of most governments)


----------



## Kazak

double loon (Arrr.)


----------



## SINC

loon knees


----------



## KC4

loon aussie


----------



## Aurora

panty loon


----------



## eMacMan

loon attic


----------



## SINC

cow loon


----------



## Aurora

cow tow


----------



## SINC

tow where


----------



## macdoodle

tow mane


----------



## cdncableguy

tow jam


----------



## SINC

jam acorn


----------



## macdoodle

traffic jam


----------



## Aurora

jam acher (warm place mon)


----------



## SINC

acher pair


----------



## Kazak

oh pair (make of that what you will)


----------



## SINC

fair oh


----------



## winstonh

Oh Canada


----------



## SINC

oh money


----------



## macdoodle

money hurts (and me elbow too! )


----------



## Kazak

(ouch)

mega hurts


----------



## SINC

mega what


----------



## Aurora

what ever


----------



## SINC

pull ever


----------



## daniels

pull ups


----------



## SINC

ups ette


----------



## Aurora

ette quit


----------



## SINC

quit essential


----------



## Aurora

quit her


----------



## SINC

her piece


----------



## Aurora

her distinct


----------



## SINC

her essay


----------



## Aurora

exit essay


----------



## eMacMan

exit stencil


----------



## SINC

stencil icon


----------



## KC4

stencil town


----------



## SINC

town ails


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> exit stencil


I've seen students try to spell it right and not do as well.

ails well (that ends well)


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> exit stencil


:clap:



say ails (on a boat)


----------



## eMacMan

bay ails (same boatbeejacon)


----------



## Kazak

flam bay


----------



## Aurora

bay rum


----------



## SINC

rum bull


----------



## macdoodle

rum ball (delicious)


----------



## SINC

ball locks


----------



## DynamicOverride

Pad Locks


----------



## SINC

pad docks


----------



## DynamicOverride

Ship Docks


----------



## SINC

wars ship


----------



## DynamicOverride

Space Ship


----------



## SINC

ship mints


----------



## Aurora

pepper mints


----------



## Kazak

mints words (don't)


----------



## Aurora

govern mints


----------



## macdoodle

mints meat


----------



## Kazak

meat justice


----------



## Aurora

justice well


----------



## SINC

well and


----------



## Aurora

well rounded


----------



## SINC

do well


----------



## Kazak

grounds well


----------



## SINC

feels well


----------



## eMacMan

well maid


----------



## Aurora

meter maid


----------



## DynamicOverride

Minute Maid


----------



## macdoodle

maid in


----------



## DynamicOverride

In Tune


----------



## macdoodle

tune ice


----------



## KC4

ice scream (The Polar Bear (bare?) Club)


----------



## SINC

damn ice


----------



## DynamicOverride

Ice Sculpture


----------



## SINC

corn ice


----------



## DynamicOverride

Corn Cob


----------



## Aurora

cob bra (a snake that can hypnotize you)


----------



## DynamicOverride

wonder bra


----------



## macdoodle

wonder under (sewing stabilizer)


----------



## DynamicOverride

under water


----------



## Aurora

under estimate


----------



## DynamicOverride

under wear


----------



## Aurora

stone wear


----------



## SINC

stone hinge


----------



## DynamicOverride

kidney stone


----------



## SINC

stone wear


----------



## macdoodle

(he) stone deaf


----------



## Kazak

deaf inning


----------



## DynamicOverride

Final Inning


----------



## macdoodle

final exam


----------



## DynamicOverride

Final Fight


----------



## macdoodle

final lee


----------



## KC4

seamy final


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> seamy final


:clap: good one!!


seamy jump (with Dick and Jane) are they still around??


----------



## SINC

jump purse


----------



## DynamicOverride

Jump Ship


----------



## Aurora

jump suit


----------



## DynamicOverride

swimming suit


----------



## Kazak

swimming lea


----------



## DynamicOverride

Swimming Pool


----------



## Aurora

pool hall


----------



## SINC

marsh hall


----------



## Kazak

forced marsh


----------



## KC4

marsh mellow (to go with Rice Crankies)


----------



## SINC

marsh hare (muskrat in SW Ontario)


----------



## macdoodle

hare pin (curve or ornament)


----------



## SINC

din hare (is served)


----------



## eMacMan

kill hare (Jimmy Carter killer)


----------



## Aurora

hare krishna


----------



## SINC

hare ass


----------



## Aurora

ass salt


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> ass salt


Does that stop you from slipping?

salt teens


----------



## SINC

teens pot


----------



## macdoodle

bee teens (or adults)


----------



## Kazak

teens see (weensy)


----------



## DynamicOverride

See Saw


----------



## SINC

dyno saw


----------



## Aurora

dyno might


----------



## SINC

might tee


----------



## DynamicOverride

Golf Tee


----------



## SINC

tee bone


----------



## Aurora

bone appetite


----------



## DynamicOverride

funny bone


----------



## SINC

bone dry


----------



## KC4

lawn dry


----------



## DynamicOverride

Lawn Bowling


----------



## SINC

for lawn


----------



## eMacMan

for inn


----------



## SINC

inn cite


----------



## DynamicOverride

Country Inn


----------



## SINC

bask inn


----------



## eMacMan

inn turd (at Gitmo?)


----------



## Kazak

major turd (do-mi)


----------



## Aurora

major cans (people from Majorca)


----------



## SINC

cans ass (next to Nebraska)


----------



## Aurora

Maui cans (the last of the)


----------



## SINC

two cans (birds of south america)


----------



## Aurora

two lips


----------



## SINC

lips ink


----------



## Kazak

pinks lips


----------



## macdoodle

lips stick


----------



## SINC

walks lips


----------



## Aurora

lips ore


----------



## eMacMan

bull lips (radar variety)


----------



## SINC

lips mooch


----------



## KC4

(hand me a) Fill lips


----------



## cdncableguy

fill burt (aka hazelnut)


----------



## Kazak

Dill burt


----------



## SINC

hand dill


----------



## Aurora

hand some


----------



## macdoodle

hand maid


----------



## Aurora

home maid


----------



## macdoodle

home bell


----------



## SINC

sim bell


----------



## Aurora

bell bottoms


----------



## SINC

bell owe


----------



## macdoodle

bell free


----------



## Aurora

free dome


----------



## macdoodle

free range


----------



## eMacMan

hormone range


----------



## Aurora

delete


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> delete


oops! one minute too late aurora sorry!

back to hormone range 



ore range


----------



## Aurora

fewer ore


----------



## Kazak

Gila Fewer (sort of how Danny Gallivan said it)


----------



## macdoodle

ore mine


----------



## Aurora

macdoodle said:


> ore mine


Sorry Macdoodle I know the feeling.
gila monster


----------



## KC4

Gila toe


----------



## Aurora

toe jam


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> Sorry Macdoodle I know the feeling.
> gila monster


whoops where was I ?? :lmao: sorry guys... 

jam errs (night club after closing)


----------



## Aurora

dance errs (also at a night club after closing)


----------



## cdncableguy

pole dance (also at a night club after closing)


----------



## Aurora

pole ice (they show up if the night club gets too rowdy after closing)


----------



## screature

ice thereby (Newfies know what I am saying  )


----------



## Aurora

thereby dragons (old map)


----------



## SINC

dragons pit


----------



## Aurora

pit stop


----------



## SINC

stop pit


----------



## Aurora

pit ants (a small amount)


----------



## SINC

arm pit


----------



## eMacMan

delete


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> ice thereby (Newfies know what I am saying  )


 dat builds da boat.... :lmao::clap: good one buddy! 

pit tea


----------



## SINC

knot tea


----------



## Aurora

tea there


----------



## macdoodle

tea cup


----------



## SINC

hick cup


----------



## Aurora

hick key


----------



## SINC

wish key (pronunciation after having to many)


----------



## Aurora

wish list


----------



## SINC

yellow wish


----------



## Aurora

mellow yellow


----------



## macdoodle

list ting


----------



## Aurora

Sorry macdoodle
mellow tones


----------



## SINC

tones sills


----------



## Aurora

dulcet tones


----------



## SINC

limes tones


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> limes tones


good one Sinc.
Ring tones


----------



## Kazak

tones sure


----------



## Aurora

sure lee


----------



## SINC

ads sure


----------



## Aurora

sure tale (The part you tuck into your pants)


----------



## SINC

tell tale


----------



## Aurora

tale ban (bad guys)


----------



## eMacMan

fairy tale


----------



## SINC

tern ban (for the birds)


----------



## Aurora

pat tern


----------



## SINC

marriages pat


----------



## screature

pat Ella


----------



## SINC

float ella


----------



## eMacMan

Not sure how Sinc got from; 
fairy tale to
tern ban 

but it is his thread


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Not sure how Sinc got from;
> fairy tale to
> tern ban
> 
> but it is his thread


It seems he somehow missed your post... and the rest of missed that he missed your post.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Not sure how Sinc got from;
> fairy tale to
> tern ban
> 
> but it is his thread


Sorry bout that, 'twas the perils of using a cell modem and a weak signal in Jasper that did not refresh. My bad.

Seems a shame to undo all those others that followed my mistake, so what say we just carry on?

I will give myself 20 lashes with a wet noodle for my punishment.


----------



## Aurora

ella stick


----------



## macdoodle

stick key


----------



## Aurora

key stone (Mack Sennett anyone)


----------



## macdoodle

key lime (pie)?


----------



## SINC

key stroll (think bird)


----------



## macdoodle

key fob


----------



## Kazak

fob bilious (you look)


----------



## macdoodle

fob bile


----------



## Kazak

bile oh (sell high)


----------



## Aurora

Moe bile (and his brothers Larry and Curly)


----------



## eMacMan

Moe Joe (Bandy and Stampley)


----------



## macdoodle

Joe King


----------



## Aurora

king cobra


----------



## TheEvilDonut

King Tiger


----------



## macdoodle

King Tut


----------



## SINC

schmo king


----------



## Kazak

Sat schmo


----------



## TheEvilDonut

Sat test


----------



## eMacMan

sat curate


----------



## macdoodle

Sat turn


----------



## KC4

turn style


----------



## SINC

turn nips


----------



## macdoodle

parse nips


----------



## Aurora

parse money


----------



## eMacMan

alley money (Boxers purse)


----------



## Aurora

alley baba (and the 40 thieves)


----------



## screature

chrome alley (the stuff that many bicycles are made of Cr/Mo)


----------



## Aurora

chrome attic


----------



## screature

Attic ah!


----------



## Kazak

Attic us (Finch)


----------



## Aurora

room attic


----------



## SINC

room me


----------



## eMacMan

me andre


----------



## Aurora

me sells


----------



## SINC

bite me (it had to be said) beejacon


----------



## Kazak

terror bite (a scary amount of storage)


----------



## Aurora

terror try (my land)


----------



## SINC

gen try


----------



## macdoodle

gen eros


----------



## eMacMan

eros tick


----------



## SINC

lobs tick


----------



## Aurora

cinema tick


----------



## SINC

accent tick


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> accent trick


Whoops, I think it is tic... 


so, 

tic kill


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Whoops, I think it is tic...
> 
> 
> so,
> 
> tic kill


Actually it was "tick" not tic so I corrected it. don't know why I added the "r".

So yours becomes:

tick kill

which now becomes:

fines kill


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Actually it was "tick" not tic so I corrected it. don't know why I added the "r".
> 
> So yours becomes:
> 
> tick kill
> 
> which now becomes:
> 
> fines kill


:lmao: you added an r and I dropped the k, I think it is time for a coffee (one of my 4 cups a week) to jolt my brain... 

traffic fines


----------



## SINC

Yeah, we're a real pair this morning aren't we? 

con fines


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Yeah, we're a real pair this morning aren't we?
> 
> con fines


:lmao::lmao:

con tour


----------



## SINC

beak con


----------



## eMacMan

con course (directions given by any politician)


----------



## SINC

con game


----------



## Kazak

game marriage (legal in Canada, woot!)


----------



## Aurora

marriage bans


----------



## SINC

turd bans (no pooping in the woods)


----------



## Aurora

turd France (It's a bicycle race. Should be an apostrophe in front of the F but I don't want to screw up the next poster)


----------



## SINC

france that


----------



## Aurora

deaf france


----------



## tilt

Deaf finite


----------



## Aurora

deaf aisle


----------



## SINC

deaf eye


----------



## Aurora

deaf eat


----------



## SINC

backs eat


----------



## Aurora

full backs


----------



## SINC

canvas backs


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> canvas backs


 ducks or boxers?

canvas are


----------



## SINC

ducks!

are souls beejacon


----------



## Aurora

are tickle


----------



## macdoodle

are mature


----------



## Kazak

are Billy (ever been to sea?)


----------



## eMacMan

Billy bong


----------



## Kazak

billy ding (I've been cut!)


----------



## DynamicOverride

Ding Dong. (Door bell sound  )


----------



## SINC

asea ding


----------



## Aurora

boar ding


----------



## SINC

lay boar


----------



## macdoodle

caul lay (France)


----------



## KC4

caul drone ( you know the spell is boring when...)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> caul drone ( you know the spell is boring when...)


 you read my mind when I lay down the map to this word!!! XX) :lmao::lmao:

bee drone


----------



## SINC

tub bee


----------



## eMacMan

bee eats


----------



## SINC

boo bee


----------



## macdoodle

boo who :-(


----------



## SINC

who terse


----------



## macdoodle

hummm... fixation .... :lmao:

who nose ?


----------



## SINC

hard nose


----------



## Aurora

shadow nose (you need to listen to old time radio for this)


----------



## KC4

doe shadow (swing yer' partner round and round....)


----------



## SINC

cree doe


----------



## Aurora

cree dense


----------



## eMacMan

cree tin (Pick your favourite PM)


----------



## Aurora

tin sell


----------



## Kazak

Sell tin (of Swing)


----------



## lang

Pushing Tin


----------



## Aurora

tin man (from Oz)


----------



## SINC

man ores


----------



## Aurora

man handle


----------



## SINC

man liar


----------



## Kazak

Orpheus' liar


----------



## Aurora

low liar


----------



## SINC

shall low


----------



## eMacMan

Hal low (grounded)


----------



## Aurora

low fur


----------



## SINC

cam fur


----------



## Aurora

cam shaft


----------



## eMacMan

Shaft nurd (William)


----------



## Aurora

Is nurd a word? Apparently it is.
Mine shaft


----------



## macdoodle

Yes it's a word just with an e instead of a u but the u makes more sense! 

gold mine


----------



## Aurora

fools gold


----------



## eMacMan

fools par (golf cheat?)


----------



## SINC

jazz par (was there last weekend)


----------



## DynamicOverride

On par


----------



## KC4

par tickle


----------



## SINC

sub par


----------



## eMacMan

Par dawn


----------



## KC4

Fields par


----------



## eMacMan

Fields tone


----------



## macdoodle

acid tone


----------



## Kazak

acid ditty (pick a song from the late 60s)


----------



## SINC

acid dent


----------



## DynamicOverride

acid rain


----------



## Aurora

acid test


----------



## KC4

acid doses


----------



## SINC

over doses


----------



## screature

doses keys (think mexican beer)


----------



## SINC

pin keys (little fingers)


----------



## macdoodle

pin up


----------



## KC4

(Frédéric) Chop pin


----------



## screature

pin afore


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## SINC

bop pin


----------



## screature

she bop (Cindi Lauper)


----------



## eMacMan

bop Iran


----------



## SINC

iran away


----------



## Aurora

car away


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> acid doses


 Verrry nice!

Car tune


----------



## screature

loony tune


----------



## SINC

fort tune


----------



## Aurora

fort old


----------



## SINC

counter fort


----------



## macdoodle

counter balance


----------



## SINC

bank balance


----------



## Aurora

bank holiday


----------



## SINC

bank auk (Thailand)


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> bank auk (Thailand)


Good one.

auk word


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> bank auk (Thailand)


 :clap:



auk kins... (Sir John the British Pirate.... )


----------



## Sonal

auk land


----------



## eMacMan

Land over (Maryland)


----------



## SINC

well land


----------



## Aurora

well dressed


----------



## SINC

thats well


----------



## KC4

oils well (that ends well)


----------



## Aurora

oils lick


----------



## Kazak

lick chorus (a busy night)


----------



## SINC

gar lick (salt blocks for fish )


----------



## eMacMan

gar auntie


----------



## Kazak

gar girl


----------



## SINC

fling gar (the finger used for tossing the bird)


----------



## tilt

Cuff fling


----------



## SINC

hick cuff


----------



## macdoodle

hick cup


----------



## SINC

cup pull


----------



## Aurora

pull man (all aboard)


----------



## SINC

gauze pull


----------



## eMacMan

canny pull


----------



## SINC

un canny


----------



## Aurora

un cull


----------



## SINC

cage un


----------



## Aurora

un attached


----------



## eMacMan

un dies


----------



## Ena

un yawn


----------



## eMacMan

yawn dirt


----------



## macdoodle

yawn kipper (well, in newfaneese)


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> un dies


What zombies wear under their rags.

bee yawn (to infinity and)


----------



## tilt

On yawn


----------



## KC4

(Lost in) yawn curse


----------



## Aurora

KC4 said:


> (Lost in) yawn curse


good one KC4
battle yawn


----------



## Kazak

battle lacks


----------



## Aurora

lacks toes (intolerant)


----------



## SINC

lacks tough


----------



## macdoodle

real lacks


----------



## SINC

roden real


----------



## Kazak

Sir Real


----------



## Aurora

real tea


----------



## eMacMan

tea total


----------



## macdoodle

tea leaves


----------



## Aurora

tea bone


----------



## SINC

tram bone


----------



## macdoodle

bone apart


----------



## Aurora

apart meant


----------



## eMacMan

meant hall


----------



## SINC

hall owes


----------



## Aurora

bell owes


----------



## Kazak

bell ching (urp)


----------



## tilt

Bell fry (bats in the...)


----------



## Kazak

fry ten (boo)


----------



## macdoodle

ten your


----------



## SINC

your keys (small dogs)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> your keys (small dogs)


:clap: good one!

Key purrs .. (top cat)


----------



## KC4

purrs suits (the Cat's pajamas)


----------



## Kazak

la suits (what you can expect from forcing me to watch "The Sound of Music")


----------



## SINC

label la


----------



## macdoodle

bell free


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> bell free


Best you refresh your browser macdoodle. Neither of those words are in play.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Best you refresh your browser macdoodle. Neither of those words are in play.


must be the bats... too long a day ..no sleep last night... well 1 hour... 

so sorry, thinking of your word 'sound' my bad...


*la porte*


----------



## eMacMan

la dell


----------



## SINC

can dell


----------



## eMacMan

can due


----------



## KC4

due duh (due duh!)


----------



## macdoodle

duh hum (and dumber)


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> duh hum (and dumber)


Hee hee

hum moored


----------



## macdoodle

hum ball


----------



## eMacMan

ball lipstick


----------



## Aurora

masked ball


----------



## tilt

Ball locks


----------



## Aurora

ball room


----------



## tilt

Room bah (who needs to vacuum huh!)


----------



## macdoodle

room antics


----------



## KC4

some antics!


----------



## Aurora

some buddy


----------



## SINC

tire some


----------



## cdncableguy

in tire


----------



## Aurora

tire aid


----------



## SINC

pom aid


----------



## Aurora

pom pus


----------



## eMacMan

limb pus


----------



## KC4

limb Eric


----------



## eMacMan

limb ping


----------



## Kazak

gall limb (Preciousssssssss)


----------



## SINC

limb ow


----------



## eMacMan

> limb ow


at my age that's more like
limb owe


----------



## SINC

bore ow


----------



## Aurora

bore sight


----------



## SINC

am bore


----------



## tilt

Bore dumb


----------



## eMacMan

dumb stir


----------



## SINC

dumb bow


----------



## Aurora

dumb bells


----------



## SINC

dum dumb


----------



## eMacMan

free dum (sadly being relegated to the past tense in NA)


----------



## SINC

bell free (no word on the bats)


----------



## Aurora

free king (out)


----------



## Kazak

free zing


----------



## Aurora

cruise zing


----------



## KC4

Fuzz zing


----------



## Kazak

futz zing


----------



## macdoodle

zing along (with Mitch!)


----------



## SINC

come along (every 4 x 4 needs one)


----------



## tilt

(Summa) Come loud


----------



## Aurora

come toes


----------



## SINC

toes pins


----------



## Kazak

pins tripe (try not to visualize it)


----------



## Aurora

tripe lane (curse you red baron)


----------



## SINC

tripe lapse (it's all over, time to head home)


----------



## Aurora

real lapse


----------



## SINC

sir real


----------



## eMacMan

sir tan


----------



## SINC

tan gibble


----------



## Kazak

tan gent


----------



## eMacMan

eh gent


----------



## Kazak

Gent aisle


----------



## SINC

host aisle


----------



## Aurora

dessert aisle


----------



## SINC

aisle lands


----------



## eMacMan

fridge aisle


----------



## SINC

fridge ed


----------



## eMacMan

fridge aerate


----------



## SINC

gen aerate


----------



## eMacMan

aerate ion


----------



## SINC

ion eyes


----------



## eMacMan

ion nays


----------



## macdoodle

nays sayer


----------



## SINC

pen nays


----------



## eMacMan

Pen brook


----------



## tilt

(Sir Arthur) Pen dragon


----------



## SINC

pen knees


----------



## tilt

Bees knees


----------



## macdoodle

be knees (used to call hats)


----------



## Aurora

peon knees


----------



## tilt

Peon snow *heheh*


----------



## Aurora

yellow snow (there you go)


----------



## SINC

snow balls (just keeping with the theme )


----------



## Aurora

brass balls (still on the cold theme)


----------



## SINC

brass monkey (brought mine in last night)


----------



## Aurora

monkey business


----------



## SINC

business says


----------



## eMacMan

ass says (There's gold in them thar energy bills)


----------



## macdoodle

ass spire


----------



## SINC

spire its


----------



## macdoodle

its handball ...(in Turkey)


----------



## SINC

glad handball


----------



## eMacMan

Handball Lectern


----------



## SINC

lectern lite


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> Handball Lectern


Ouch.

Speedo lite


----------



## tilt

eMacMan said:


> Handball Lectern


Hehehe

Speedo file


----------



## SINC

pedo file


----------



## Aurora

tore pedo


----------



## SINC

mast tore


----------



## Aurora

tore adore (olé)


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> tore adore (olé)


Well done!

close adore


----------



## eMacMan

Adore index


----------



## macdoodle

Adore closes (a window opens)


----------



## SINC

closes pot


----------



## Aurora

closes court (under guard)


----------



## eMacMan

Aging court (Supreme or British History or...)


----------



## SINC

incur aging


----------



## Aurora

court essay


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> court essay


Sorry, beat you to the punch on that one. 

Back to:

incur aging


----------



## Aurora

dam aging


----------



## eMacMan

dam politicians (is there any other variety?)


----------



## Aurora

crooked politicians


----------



## SINC

crooked man


----------



## eMacMan

Aurora said:


> crooked politicians


 redundant!

crooked creek


----------



## SINC

creek side


----------



## tilt

Side real (year)


----------



## Kazak

sewer side (plumbing the depths)


----------



## Aurora

side arms


----------



## SINC

arms ling


----------



## eMacMan

trey ling (Eskimos)


----------



## macdoodle

ling cod


----------



## Kazak

cod ling


----------



## Aurora

cod piece


----------



## SINC

wreck cod


----------



## macdoodle

cod darn (kids)


----------



## eMacMan

cod iffy


----------



## Aurora

test iffy


----------



## SINC

test tickle


----------



## screature

Khan test (how Genghis got the job. )


----------



## SINC

Khan verse (Genghis poetry)


----------



## eMacMan

test eyes
edit to
read verse


----------



## SINC

read dink


----------



## screature

Mary read


----------



## Aurora

rose mary


----------



## screature

mary mary (quite contrary...)


----------



## Aurora

bloody mary


----------



## screature

bloody hell


----------



## Aurora

bloody nose


----------



## macdoodle

who nose?


----------



## SINC

nose job (had one this week)


----------



## macdoodle

job burr


----------



## Aurora

burr den


----------



## eMacMan

Den verb


----------



## SINC

prawn verb (a fishy proverb)


----------



## macdoodle

verb all


----------



## SINC

verb hose


----------



## tilt

Hose eerie


----------



## eMacMan

Glen Eerie


----------



## macdoodle

(captain) More Glen


----------



## SINC

fill more


----------



## Aurora

fill bert


----------



## SINC

land fill


----------



## Aurora

wonder land


----------



## eMacMan

wonder bart


----------



## SINC

bart ring


----------



## Aurora

ring toss


----------



## SINC

toss led


----------



## Aurora

cur led


----------



## SINC

led ears


----------



## Aurora

ears hot


----------



## SINC

cracks hot


----------



## Aurora

hot thread (this one)


----------



## eMacMan

hot chick


----------



## Aurora

chick lets


----------



## macdoodle

chick kin


----------



## SINC

kin ship


----------



## eMacMan

town ship (still 6x6)


----------



## SINC

knew town (he invented something or other)


----------



## Aurora

town crier


----------



## SINC

town send (married a princess)


----------



## macdoodle

send sir (bad films)


----------



## eMacMan

sir kill


----------



## macdoodle

sir real


----------



## Sonal

sir prize


----------



## Aurora

sir cuss


----------



## SINC

cuss turd (just don't ask me to try it! )


----------



## Aurora

must turd (In the library, with a hammer)


----------



## SINC

turd tell


----------



## Aurora

Ho tell (rooms by the hour)


----------



## SINC

ho boy (I'm in trouble now)


----------



## macdoodle

boy caught


----------



## Kazak

April caught


----------



## SINC

caught ching


----------



## Aurora

caught arise


----------



## SINC

arise sing


----------



## eMacMan

cruise sing


----------



## SINC

sing gull


----------



## macdoodle

gull ping


----------



## SINC

lea gull


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> caught arise


Nice one.

own lea


----------



## eMacMan

wren own


----------



## SINC

own airy


----------



## macdoodle

airy the (franklin)


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> airy the (franklin)


Good one!

The ankhs!


----------



## Kazak

goose ankhs


----------



## tilt

Among goose (can kill Asnake)


----------



## Aurora

goose neck


----------



## SINC

turtle neck


----------



## tilt

Neck romantic


----------



## SINC

neck tar


----------



## KC4

tar nation!


----------



## eMacMan

ban tar


----------



## macdoodle

ban lawn (sweaters of yesteryear)


----------



## KC4

lawn guest (yard)


----------



## eMacMan

guest ate


----------



## SINC

genre ate


----------



## KC4

petit genre


----------



## SINC

petit ems


----------



## macdoodle

petit dog


----------



## Aurora

petit fours (small cakes)


----------



## SINC

hot dog


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> hot dog


So close.... 


fours entry


----------



## Aurora

plus fours


----------



## SINC

fours kin (well, it was right there)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> fours kin (well, it was right there)


:lmao:

kin dread


----------



## SINC

nap kin


----------



## macdoodle

kin key


----------



## Aurora

kin dell


----------



## SINC

infant dell


----------



## Aurora

infant try


----------



## macdoodle

try pod


----------



## Aurora

try ball


----------



## Kazak

try dent


----------



## SINC

try angle


----------



## eMacMan

fin angle


----------



## Aurora

doll fin


----------



## eMacMan

fin door


----------



## Aurora

fin gar


----------



## SINC

gar ages


----------



## macdoodle

door sell (fin)


----------



## Kazak

Pant ages


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> door sell (fin)


A little late . . . onward to:

four ages


----------



## KC4

Outer ages!


----------



## Aurora

middle ages


----------



## macdoodle

outer space


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> outer space


oops by a minute... !

ages forgot (southern excuse... used by all children everywhere!)


----------



## Aurora

You made up for it with that one macdoodle
dam ages


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> You made up for it with that one macdoodle
> dam ages


 thanks! 


dam purr


----------



## Aurora

You'r welcome
Purr collate


----------



## macdoodle

collate err (I'm busy now)


----------



## Aurora

You're on a roll macdoodle
err attic


----------



## Kazak

problem attic


----------



## Aurora

attic shun


----------



## Sonal

ten shun.


----------



## screature

Juan ten


----------



## Sonal

Juan Valdez.


----------



## Aurora

juan abbey (but not good enough)


----------



## tilt

(Bill) Cause abbey


----------



## SINC

abbey gale


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> attic shun





Aurora said:


> juan abbey (but not good enough)


Who's on a roll now!! :clap:


abbey home (for Christmas)


----------



## Aurora

Thank you
home brew


----------



## SINC

brew inn


----------



## Aurora

He brew


----------



## SINC

clic he


----------



## Aurora

he addressed


----------



## SINC

bans he


----------



## Kazak

bans I


----------



## KC4

I swine


----------



## SINC

swine song


----------



## Aurora

sing song


----------



## SINC

brow sing


----------



## macdoodle

sing gal


----------



## SINC

gin gal


----------



## macdoodle

gal lops


----------



## KC4

psyche lops


----------



## eMacMan

poly lops


----------



## SINC

lops ides


----------



## eMacMan

cycle lops


----------



## tilt

Lops aided


----------



## SINC

cycle lone


----------



## Aurora

lone shark


----------



## eMacMan

a little late Don. back to:

aided not


----------



## Aurora

not arise


----------



## eMacMan

wood not


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> a little late Don. back to:
> 
> aided not


:clap:

wood too!


----------



## KC4

Wood eye


----------



## macdoodle

eye might


----------



## SINC

might tea


----------



## eMacMan

tea eats (someone had tobeejacon)


----------



## SINC

warms eats


----------



## KC4

eats cheese


----------



## SINC

reap eats

(Spam above reported)


----------



## Aurora

reap ply


----------



## SINC

app ply


----------



## eMacMan

Ply mouth (Pilgrims in a rusty auto)


----------



## Aurora

ply mouth


----------



## Aurora

oops
mouth wash


----------



## SINC

wash is


----------



## Aurora

wash board


----------



## SINC

board um


----------



## Kazak

um biblical (In the Beginning was the Cord)


----------



## macdoodle

um portent


----------



## eMacMan

nosey um (Bug from Hell/Texas)


----------



## SINC

key nosey (excellent sense of smell)


----------



## tilt

Key low


----------



## macdoodle

low wing (cattle)


----------



## Aurora

wing nut


----------



## macdoodle

so wing


----------



## Aurora

wing back


----------



## KC4

Burro wing (when you need to haul ass in a hurry)


----------



## Aurora

wing tips (snappy shoes once)


----------



## SINC

finger tips


----------



## Aurora

finger food


----------



## macdoodle

food court


----------



## Aurora

food fight


----------



## SINC

fight songs


----------



## Aurora

songs tress


----------



## KC4

fork songs (It's like playing the spoons, only different)


----------



## eMacMan

song stir


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> fork songs (It's like playing the spoons, only different)


:lmao:



stir up


----------



## SINC

up person (those uppity types)


----------



## KC4

person allies


----------



## Aurora

ration allies


----------



## Kazak

allies omni (close)


----------



## Aurora

omni bus


----------



## macdoodle

omni hurts (and my elbow too!)


----------



## tilt

Mega hurts (when your computer is sooooo slow)


----------



## SINC

me*ga me* (for almost anything)


----------



## macdoodle

mega sleeks ... (hope not!)


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> mega sleeks ... (hope not!)


Very creative! 

Gnu sleeks


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Very creative!
> 
> Gnu sleeks


thanks, et tu! 

gnu gnus :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Thanks macdoodle! 

snot gnus (stop me if you've already heard it)


----------



## SINC

note snot


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> note snot


Hee heee!

Snot happening


----------



## Aurora

snot apparant


----------



## tilt

It snot (apparent)


----------



## Aurora

it self


----------



## SINC

self fish


----------



## tilt

Standoff Fish


----------



## macdoodle

fish ermine


----------



## Kazak

ermine Muenster (hairy cheese)


----------



## SINC

deet ermine


----------



## Aurora

yours ermine


----------



## SINC

yours elves


----------



## KC4

Aurora said:


> yours ermine


Good one!

hours elves


----------



## SINC

trem hours


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> yours ermine


:clap:

trem bling


----------



## SINC

bling gin (alcohol induced staring at jewelry)


----------



## macdoodle

bling kit (british cover)


----------



## SINC

dramas kit


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> dramas kit


good one! 

broke kit


----------



## Aurora

bass kit


----------



## Kazak

kit chin


----------



## SINC

fric kit


----------



## Aurora

fric shun


----------



## KC4

act shun


----------



## Kazak

machina shun


----------



## eMacMan

nay shun


----------



## SINC

compress shun


----------



## Kazak

Shun nana (remember?)


----------



## SINC

tense shun


----------



## KC4

disco tense (What? You don't like the robot dance?)


----------



## cdncableguy

disco verse


----------



## eMacMan

anti-disco


----------



## SINC

key anti (red anyone?)


----------



## Aurora

Good one Sinc
anti maim (great movie)


----------



## SINC

maim med


----------



## Aurora

med evil


----------



## SINC

evil lynn


----------



## Aurora

lynn go


----------



## Kazak

air go


----------



## Aurora

done air (yum)


----------



## SINC

full air


----------



## Aurora

master full


----------



## SINC

full lights


----------



## KC4

saddle lights (for when you really get bucked off)


----------



## Aurora

saddle sore (after you're bucked off)


----------



## tilt

Sore ice (sight for)


----------



## Aurora

sore bet


----------



## SINC

gam bet


----------



## Aurora

bet nor (What are you afraid of?)


----------



## SINC

see nor


----------



## Aurora

gyp see


----------



## macdoodle

nor easter


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> nor easter


Sorry macdoodle, seconds late.

Back to:

gyp see

Now 

gym sum


----------



## Kazak

win sum


----------



## macdoodle

win dough


----------



## Kazak

dough Rémy


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> dough Rémy


:clap:

gin remy


----------



## Kazak

Easter gin (same root word)


----------



## Aurora

Easter West (Which way do we go?)


----------



## SINC

west urns


----------



## Aurora

slow west


----------



## SINC

on slow (Sister's hubby on Brit TV "Keeping Up Appearances")


----------



## macdoodle

slow cooker


----------



## SINC

hang slow


----------



## macdoodle

slow ping


----------



## SINC

scale ping


----------



## macdoodle

ping pong


----------



## SINC

shawl ping


----------



## KC4

shawl ohm


----------



## SINC

bush shawl


----------



## macdoodle

rodeo shall ! (yee haw)


----------



## SINC

Did you mean rodeo shawl macdoodle?

Carrying on:

blue rodeo


----------



## KC4

Rodeo Drive


----------



## SINC

drive elle


----------



## KC4

Drive additives (to preserve or enhance your stock and port folio)


----------



## SINC

fluid drive (old Chrysler transmission)


----------



## KC4

Juan Fluid (Over the Cuckoo's Nest)


----------



## SINC

juan away (the nag that comes fourth in a race)


----------



## tilt

Juan two (buckle my shoe)


----------



## Aurora

two timer (I'd just like to be a one timer)


----------



## Kazak

hold timer


----------



## Aurora

house hold


----------



## SINC

house broke


----------



## eMacMan

stone broke


----------



## Aurora

stone hinge (Little known fact That site had doors)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Did you mean rodeo shawl macdoodle?
> 
> Carrying on:
> 
> blue rodeo


no, I meant rodeo's y'all:lmao: sorry left out the 'h' I could hear it in my head...


----------



## macdoodle

hinge top


----------



## tilt

Top less (hehehe)


----------



## SINC

top reach (about da bible)


----------



## eMacMan

top heavy (thinkin bout Dollies rockets)


----------



## SINC

fulls top


----------



## Aurora

fulls peed (sorry)


----------



## SINC

peed own


----------



## macdoodle

own errs


----------



## KC4

Imp errs


----------



## macdoodle

imp press


----------



## eMacMan

press tedious


----------



## SINC

sigh press


----------



## Kazak

sigh lance


----------



## SINC

survey lance


----------



## macdoodle

lance sing


----------



## Kazak

Lance Boyle (cruel parents)


----------



## tilt

Lance allot


----------



## Aurora

allot meant


----------



## SINC

meant ell


----------



## Sonal

ell lament


----------



## SINC

sever ell


----------



## screature

ell lope


----------



## SINC

canter lope


----------



## macdoodle

gated canter


----------



## SINC

I suspect you meant "gaited canter".

segway gated


----------



## Aurora

proper gated


----------



## eMacMan

segue gated


----------



## Aurora

deli gated


----------



## SINC

new deli (India)


----------



## Kazak

new clear (launch detected)


----------



## eMacMan

Kazak said:


> new clear (launch detected)


 Just when I thought Bush Bashing was a dying art.

crystal clear (who said Nixon was exempt)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> I suspect you meant "gaited canter".
> 
> segway gated


No, I meant gated, since it was the pilgrims who travelled to Canterbury at a pace that became known as a canter... I just thought they were probably 'gated in' once they arrived
for their safety ... in my meandering imagination I thought of them as gated canter (burys)
a medieval joke I imagine... so even though I assure you I do know the difference, they sound the same and I did do it on purpose... 



crystal eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes elation


----------



## eMacMan

elves elation


----------



## Kazak

hours elves


----------



## SINC

elves prestley


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> elves prestley


:clap: good one Sinc!! 


Irish elves


----------



## SINC

irish spring


----------



## macdoodle

spring fling


----------



## SINC

fling oh (like bingo only they toss the numbers at you)


----------



## Kazak

rye fling


----------



## SINC

rye bald


----------



## tilt

A rye (where things go wrong )


----------



## Aurora

rye pear (juicy)


----------



## Kazak

Pear Noel


----------



## Aurora

dye pear


----------



## KC4

dye vert (Go Green!)


----------



## SINC

son dye


----------



## tilt

Choose dye


----------



## KC4

Choose stick


----------



## Aurora

choose wan (Chinese food)


----------



## SINC

wan daring


----------



## Kazak

daring jar


----------



## SINC

jar bled


----------



## Aurora

made jar (sir)


----------



## Sonal

dealing jar (shot outside the movie theatre, he was.)


----------



## SINC

dealing quint


----------



## Aurora

quint essential


----------



## SINC

free quint


----------



## Aurora

acid free


----------



## SINC

acid ditty


----------



## jrichardson

acid trip


----------



## Aurora

acid reflux


----------



## SINC

acid head


----------



## Aurora

head nurse


----------



## eMacMan

head less


----------



## SINC

waters head


----------



## Aurora

waters lied


----------



## SINC

still waters


----------



## tilt

Still crazy (after all these years)


----------



## SINC

moment still


----------



## Kazak

moment us


----------



## SINC

aback us


----------



## tilt

Aback rub


----------



## SINC

cher rub


----------



## Aurora

cher noble


----------



## eMacMan

egg noble


----------



## Ena

egg sacked


----------



## eMacMan

sacked religious (flattened Christian College QB)


----------



## SINC

sacked ward (Edward's the QB)


----------



## KC4

Nap Sacked (Being dog-piled while you are trying to sleep)


----------



## Aurora

nap kin


----------



## eMacMan

eh kin


----------



## Aurora

kin folk


----------



## eMacMan

No folk (Virginia)


----------



## Kazak

wadi folk?


----------



## Aurora

QUOTE=Kazak;1014807]wadi folk?[/QUOTE]

folk dancer


----------



## tilt

Tiny dancer


----------



## macdoodle

please dancer? ( this is our song)


----------



## Kazak

guilty please


----------



## SINC

please sure


----------



## macdoodle

mounted please (where enunciation is sorely lacking... )


----------



## SINC

sir mounted


----------



## Aurora

sir cuss (complete with three rings)


----------



## Kazak

sir conference (the guest speakers just go around and around)


----------



## SINC

sir loin


----------



## eMacMan

purr loin (stolen cat)


----------



## SINC

case purr (friendly ghost)


----------



## Aurora

purr chase (catch the cat)


----------



## SINC

rom purr


----------



## Aurora

rom answer


----------



## SINC

bed rom


----------



## eMacMan

bed rocks


----------



## tilt

Bed bugs (to monitor James Bond's sweet nothings )


----------



## SINC

bugs creams (when it hits the windshield)


----------



## Kazak

creams ickle (it's there, I checked)


----------



## SINC

crisp ickle


----------



## tilt

Top ickle


----------



## SINC

drags top


----------



## KC4

drags stir (when the soup is too thick)


----------



## SINC

stir ling


----------



## eMacMan

stir ring


----------



## Kazak

Ring ling (Bros.)


----------



## tilt

Ring sapphire (when Johnny Cash sings it more than once)


----------



## SINC

carb ring


----------



## Aurora

carb uncle


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> Ring sapphire (when Johnny Cash sings it more than once)


Good one!

Carb orator (Narrative Noodles)


----------



## SINC

carb aerator


----------



## Kazak

sooner aerator


----------



## SINC

mon sooner (like a nor'wester)


----------



## KC4

Mon Sherry (Oui Oui!)


----------



## Aurora

KC4 said:


> Mon Sherry (Oui Oui!)




Spoken like a true anglais
cine mon


----------



## SINC

mash cine


----------



## Aurora

cine max


----------



## SINC

climb max


----------



## Aurora

climb ate


----------



## macdoodle

max fax (big file)


----------



## eMacMan

little bit late MacDoodle
ate teen


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, I see... 

teen knee


----------



## SINC

teen dearly


----------



## Aurora

dearly deer (Think N. Korea)


----------



## eMacMan

Rain deer (think Alberta this past summer)


----------



## Aurora

tear rain


----------



## Aurora

We interrupt this thread to notice that I just joined the 'honourables'.


----------



## SINC

tear roar

Welcome "honourable"- 771 of those honours came in this thread alone.


----------



## Aurora

Yeah. It's a fun thread and I got hooked.
tear jerker


----------



## SINC

jerker roar


----------



## Aurora

few roar


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> dearly deer (Think N. Korea)


Nice one, and congrats.

few tile


----------



## SINC

cur few


----------



## macdoodle

few roar


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> few roar





Aurora said:


> few roar




few less


----------



## macdoodle

sorry .. too much back and forth... 

few tile


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> sorry .. too much back and forth...
> 
> few tile


Hee hee....resistance is....

Voilà tile!


----------



## Aurora

infant tile


----------



## SINC

flute tile


----------



## Aurora

erect tile


----------



## SINC

grower erect (stiff flowers )


----------



## tilt

Erect shun


----------



## SINC

shun day (when you're still drunk from Saturday)


----------



## Kazak

promo shun (thanks, but I like flipping burgers)


----------



## eMacMan

Shun dry (Small AB town on a Saturday Night)


----------



## Aurora

Canada dry


----------



## SINC

dry verse (too many bad ones using cell phones)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Hee hee....resistance is....
> 
> Voilà tile!


:clap: good one!

add verse (words to make you buy things)


----------



## KC4

Verse sigh (treaty)


----------



## SINC

bonn sigh (tiny trees)


----------



## macdoodle

sigh burr (space)


----------



## Kazak

sigh clone
sigh clone
sigh clone
sigh clone
sigh clone
sigh clone
sigh clone...


----------



## SINC

sigh knee


----------



## macdoodle

sigh low


----------



## KC4

sigh borg


----------



## macdoodle

sigh smack


----------



## SINC

smack down


----------



## DynamicOverride

Low Down


----------



## macdoodle

low ping


----------



## SINC

pill low


----------



## macdoodle

pill edge


----------



## SINC

knoll edge


----------



## eMacMan

rosin knoll (ski season is rapidly approaching)


----------



## SINC

car knoll


----------



## eMacMan

car roll (we got some SUV types that specialize in those)


----------



## SINC

roll hearse


----------



## macdoodle

hearse singing (is awful)


----------



## Aurora

hearse ex (is female)


----------



## SINC

Rhea hearse


----------



## Aurora

Gonna rhea (had to)


----------



## screature

you rhea


----------



## Kazak

rhea sun


----------



## SINC

core rhea


----------



## tilt

Rhea set


----------



## Aurora

set sail


----------



## SINC

as sail


----------



## macdoodle

as salt


----------



## Aurora

as certain


----------



## eMacMan

as send


----------



## SINC

send off


----------



## Aurora

off fended


----------



## screature

mallet off (you know the fiery cocktail)


----------



## KC4

mallet diction


----------



## SINC

a diction


----------



## screature

diction airy


----------



## SINC

airy uh


----------



## Aurora

confection airy


----------



## eMacMan

airy ate (latest welfare program from the neo-cons)


----------



## SINC

mend ate


----------



## screature

ate ball


----------



## Aurora

caster ate


----------



## SINC

genre ate


----------



## Aurora

marine ate


----------



## Kazak

marine asserts (remember TNG?)


----------



## SINC

sub marine


----------



## tilt

Whats sub


----------



## SINC

sub lime


----------



## Aurora

sub killer


----------



## SINC

sub scribe


----------



## DynamicOverride

Light Scribe


----------



## SINC

manners light


----------



## KC4

Miss Manners


----------



## eMacMan

Miss Terry


----------



## KC4

terry bull


----------



## SINC

trim bull


----------



## eMacMan

sitting bull (Your government in actionbeejacon)


----------



## SINC

bull horn


----------



## Aurora

Horn pipe


----------



## tilt

Horn dog


----------



## SINC

dogs horn (with clippers )


----------



## tilt

Boon dogs


----------



## SINC

boon knees


----------



## macdoodle

my knees (relative)


----------



## SINC

gum my


----------



## Aurora

gum ball


----------



## SINC

shot gum (when ya spit it out on the ground)


----------



## Kazak

dad gum (something old people say)


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> dad gum (something old people say)


I represent that remark:

doo dad (we say that too)


----------



## Aurora

doo laps


----------



## SINC

doo say


----------



## eMacMan

doom say


----------



## SINC

doom stir


----------



## Aurora

stir fry


----------



## KC4

stir ring


----------



## Aurora

ring toss


----------



## macdoodle

poor ring (the tea)


----------



## Kazak

poor puss (they call him Flipper)


----------



## Aurora

puss ability


----------



## SINC

auk puss (with missing toe)


----------



## screature

puss puss (here... puss puss )


----------



## Aurora

puss eh (catch him and string him up)


----------



## screature

well it is so obvious...

eh mac


----------



## Aurora

eh team (Canadian version)


----------



## Kazak

Team Ming (Flash Gordon)


----------



## KC4

Ming ling


----------



## tilt

Hum ming


----------



## SINC

ming gulls


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Ming ling





SINC said:


> ming gulls


Good ones. :clap:

plum ming


----------



## Aurora

ming vase


----------



## macdoodle

vase deracination (vot won de race... )


----------



## screature

vase all


----------



## macdoodle

vase off (Arnold's hockey term)


----------



## SINC

off end


----------



## eMacMan

end over (end over...)


----------



## Kazak

brig end (Arrr)


----------



## SINC

brig aide


----------



## Kazak

par aide (everyone loves one)


----------



## tilt

aide nine (ten)


----------



## SINC

aide line (the sweet one)


----------



## eMacMan

Thirst aide


----------



## macdoodle

cool aide


----------



## KC4

Cool running


----------



## SINC

moss cool (Moscow in winter)


----------



## macdoodle

moss keg


----------



## SINC

keg leers (scowling bowlers)


----------



## screature

musk keg


----------



## SINC

musk veto


----------



## Aurora

musk go (I'm late)


----------



## SINC

tan go (wanna dance?)


----------



## Aurora

rat tan


----------



## SINC

rat tell (double entendre or what?)


----------



## screature

tell us


----------



## SINC

bog us


----------



## macdoodle

bog art (too muddy for Lauren!)


----------



## tilt

Bog gull (the mind)


----------



## eMacMan

gull wing (Hey there Malcom!)


----------



## macdoodle

wing flow


----------



## SINC

ropes wing


----------



## eMacMan

Westerns wing


----------



## SINC

owe wing


----------



## tilt

Hell owe


----------



## Kazak

seas hell


----------



## SINC

hell owing


----------



## KC4

hell lion (Chealion's nemesis?)


----------



## Kazak

compulsive lion


----------



## eMacMan

lion skate


----------



## tilt

Lion bastard!


----------



## SINC

lion eyes


----------



## tilt

Eyes wine


----------



## Kazak

wine ought


----------



## eMacMan

tilt said:


> Eyes wine


 (That would be a pig with an apple in its mouth?)

wine doe


----------



## Aurora

Larry doe (the streets of...)


----------



## SINC

doe mystic


----------



## Aurora

doe main


----------



## eMacMan

doe ting


----------



## SINC

con doe


----------



## Kazak

con Cuban


----------



## SINC

bay con


----------



## KC4

Bay you (AieeEE Yahhh!)


----------



## tilt

Bay be


----------



## Kazak

do be


----------



## SINC

wanna be


----------



## KC4

wanna annatto (anna tree...)


----------



## SINC

bah wanna (yes sir bwanna)


----------



## eMacMan

two bah


----------



## SINC

moment two


----------



## Kazak

Moment Abernathy (Choir)


----------



## SINC

moment al


----------



## tilt

Moment airy (lapse of reason)


----------



## Aurora

legend airy


----------



## SINC

urban legend


----------



## Aurora

sub urban


----------



## SINC

tight urban


----------



## Aurora

tight wad


----------



## eMacMan

wad dell (Appropriate given that it's Thanksgiving day)


----------



## SINC

dell finium


----------



## eMacMan

Rid dell


----------



## Aurora

dell emma


----------



## eMacMan

emma gnaw


----------



## screature

gnaw shush


----------



## SINC

shush kebob


----------



## Kazak

Bar keBob (host of The Price is Right)


----------



## SINC

bar burst (dey cut yer hair quickly)


----------



## tilt

(Happy) Burst day


----------



## SINC

sum day


----------



## Aurora

doris day


----------



## Greywolf

Red Green


----------



## SINC

green acres


----------



## KC4

acres away!


----------



## SINC

away anchor


----------



## eMacMan

anchor vies


----------



## tilt

Oiled anchor (transporting oil from ships that are grounded in the tarsands )


----------



## SINC

anchor sore (like a canker sore only deeper)


----------



## Aurora

diner sore


----------



## tilt

Diners sty (a porcine soap opera)


----------



## screature

sty isle


----------



## SINC

pig sty


----------



## Aurora

sty pend


----------



## screature

pend ding


----------



## Aurora

boar ding


----------



## tilt

boar dumb


----------



## SINC

dumb ow


----------



## eMacMan

free dumb


----------



## SINC

bore dumb


----------



## Aurora

dumb waiter


----------



## eMacMan

dumb truck


----------



## SINC

truck hearse


----------



## KC4

hearse say


----------



## SINC

race hearse


----------



## Kazak

hissin' hearse


----------



## Aurora

hearse elf


----------



## SINC

elf fish


----------



## eMacMan

sell fish


----------



## SINC

fish she


----------



## Aurora

fish ion


----------



## SINC

shelf fish


----------



## KC4

fish ability


----------



## SINC

standoff fish


----------



## Aurora

fish wife


----------



## eMacMan

wife eye


----------



## SINC

bons eye


----------



## Kazak

bons peel


----------



## tilt

Peel lorry


----------



## eMacMan

lot lorry


----------



## Aurora

lot ion


----------



## SINC

ion eyes


----------



## eMacMan

lion eyes (Harpo, Ignats et al)


----------



## Kazak

eyes oppose (acquiescence)


----------



## SINC

beale eyes


----------



## Aurora

real eyes


----------



## SINC

sir real


----------



## KC4

Sir Charge (what's in YOUR wallet?)


----------



## macdoodle

charge card


----------



## SINC

wreck card


----------



## macdoodle

card shark


----------



## SINC

diss card


----------



## macdoodle

diss place (or dat)


----------



## eMacMan

diss indent


----------



## SINC

diss miss


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> diss indent


 good one


diss spare


----------



## SINC

diss pear


----------



## KC4

diss establishmentarianism


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> diss establishmentarianism


:lmao::lmao: was just figuring out the spelling when you popped in! :clap:


diss enchantment


----------



## SINC

cad diss


----------



## tilt

Cad dense


----------



## screature

cad cam


----------



## Aurora

cad aver


----------



## tilt

End aver


----------



## macdoodle

tilt said:


> End aver


:lmao: 


aver shun


----------



## SINC

shun dig (party where no one's invited)


----------



## Aurora

mar shun
(of the fifth kind)


----------



## SINC

mar reed


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> shun dig (party where no one's invited)


:lmao:



reed door


----------



## Aurora

door mouse


----------



## SINC

can door


----------



## KC4

Door key ( snicker)


----------



## eMacMan

Key toe (Equador)


----------



## SINC

key purse


----------



## macdoodle

purse sing


----------



## SINC

sing ells


----------



## macdoodle

sing king (Elvis)


----------



## SINC

bus sing


----------



## macdoodle

bus curs


----------



## SINC

air bus


----------



## KC4

air apparent


----------



## SINC

full air


----------



## Aurora

done air (yum)


----------



## SINC

con done (read carefully )


----------



## eMacMan

con dumb (we certainly would not want this thread to reproduce)


----------



## Aurora

dumb bell


----------



## SINC

flea dumb


----------



## macdoodle

dumb minion


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> flea dumb


Said with a chinese accent. Right Sinc?:lmao:
martyr dumb


----------



## eMacMan

dumb steer (Redundant in that if he were smart, he would have avoided becoming a steer)


----------



## Aurora

steer age (cheap boat travel)


----------



## tilt

Musk steer (D'Artagnan anyone?)


----------



## SINC

steer try (that's really all they can do is try)


----------



## Aurora

bum steer


----------



## Kazak

all bum


----------



## Aurora

nice bum (sorry, my mind wandered there)


----------



## KC4

Aurora said:


> nice bum (sorry, my mind wandered there)


Ha haaa...


Bum Wrap


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> nice bum


Uh, thanks.

Bum stead


----------



## SINC

all bum


----------



## macdoodle

bum purr


----------



## Aurora

purr collate


----------



## SINC

collate terse


----------



## KC4

Chap terse (shouldn't have gone commando)


----------



## SINC

english chap


----------



## Aurora

chap lane (The path tp heaven)


----------



## Kazak

Earp lane (how the West was flown)


----------



## Aurora

Kazak said:


> Earp lane (how the West was flown)


good one
earp lug


----------



## eMacMan

...


----------



## SINC

ghoul lug


----------



## Aurora

lug age


----------



## KC4

lug ebrious (when you have to carry your intoxicated friend home)


----------



## SINC

lug gauge


----------



## Aurora

lug nut


----------



## SINC

doe nut


----------



## KC4

kid doe (what happens when you pasture the goats with the deer)


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> doe nut


Sure call in the copsbeejacon

Pea nut(and Jimmy Carter)


----------



## Aurora

nut job


----------



## KC4

nut tin (Honey)


----------



## SINC

pew tin (runs Russia)


----------



## tilt

Pew pill


----------



## SINC

pew wee


----------



## Aurora

pew knee


----------



## SINC

pew native


----------



## eMacMan

last pew


----------



## SINC

ball last


----------



## Aurora

ball tick


----------



## eMacMan

tick doff


----------



## Aurora

tick mark


----------



## tilt

Automate tick


----------



## SINC

tick ills


----------



## Aurora

lent ills (for soup)


----------



## macdoodle

sigh lent


----------



## tilt

Soy lent (green)


----------



## SINC

lent tools (never got 'em back either)


----------



## Kazak

lent toe (slowly)


----------



## SINC

moment toe


----------



## Aurora

stubbed toe


----------



## SINC

toe wing


----------



## Aurora

wing tips


----------



## SINC

tips tern


----------



## screature

tern style


----------



## SINC

tern about (is fair play)


----------



## eMacMan

tern doubt


----------



## SINC

tern down


----------



## KC4

tern key (BIRD is the word...)


----------



## Kazak

oak key (dokey)


----------



## SINC

key know (vegas game)


----------



## KC4

key bored


----------



## SINC

door key


----------



## screature

key stir


----------



## SINC

stir up


----------



## jamesB

stir fry


----------



## screature

Fry ants


----------



## jamesB

ants eye


----------



## SINC

cool ants


----------



## screature

ants cellularly


----------



## jamesB

cellularly soup


----------



## screature

soup her!!!!


----------



## eMacMan

her balls


----------



## SINC

balls peed


----------



## Aurora

balls some


----------



## jamesB

great balls


----------



## Aurora

great carrots


----------



## jamesB

Great Gatsby


----------



## SINC

great test


----------



## jamesB

test flight


----------



## SINC

flight tee


----------



## jamesB

flight plan


----------



## SINC

plan table


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> ants cellularly


Good one! 

Plan atari (alignment)


----------



## jamesB

table stakes


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Good one!
> 
> Plan atari (alignment)


Whoops, bit bit of a misfire there.



jamesB said:


> table stakes


So . . .

floor plan

Carry on.


----------



## Aurora

floor ida


----------



## tilt

(if only) ida known


----------



## jamesB

ida hoe


----------



## KC4

Notch hoe (cheese!)


----------



## Aurora

hoe tell (rooms by the hour)


----------



## jamesB

pizza tell


----------



## KC4

pizza cake!


----------



## SINC

pan cake


----------



## Aurora

cake phoney (of noise)


----------



## macdoodle

sim phoney


----------



## Aurora

sim erring


----------



## jamesB

sim pull


----------



## Aurora

hand sim


----------



## jamesB

sim plex


----------



## SINC

boo sim


----------



## macdoodle

sim purr


----------



## Aurora

purr loin


----------



## SINC

class purr (the clingy ghost)


----------



## Sonal

class sick


----------



## jamesB

Geometry class


----------



## SINC

out class


----------



## jamesB

Pass out


----------



## Aurora

pass ages


----------



## jamesB

ages ago


----------



## Aurora

ago near (but the cat came back)


----------



## SINC

near lea


----------



## jamesB

regal lea


----------



## SINC

lea ma (Peru)


----------



## Aurora

yoyo ma


----------



## SINC

ma caw


----------



## Aurora

dog ma


----------



## SINC

hot dog


----------



## jamesB

dog days


----------



## SINC

days ease


----------



## Aurora

Japan ease


----------



## eMacMan

stripped ease


----------



## Aurora

ease silly


----------



## tilt

Pull ease!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eMacMan

pull stir (biased poll taker)


----------



## SINC

am pull


----------



## jamesB

Can am


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> ago near (but the cat came back)


Nice one.

Can can.


----------



## jamesB

can opener


----------



## SINC

touque can


----------



## jamesB

Olympic touque


----------



## SINC

olympic ticket


----------



## Kazak

eh ticket (for a polite concert)


----------



## jamesB

Canada eh!


----------



## SINC

meal eh


----------



## Greywolf

happy meal


----------



## SINC

meal so


----------



## Aurora

pea meal


----------



## macdoodle

pea ring


----------



## SINC

bum pea


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> bum pea


(SnOrt)..gotta hate when that happens...

Bum shush


----------



## jamesB

Bum wipe


----------



## SINC

all bum


----------



## jamesB

all about


----------



## SINC

reefer all (like a free for all, only higher)


----------



## jamesB

reefer sales


----------



## KC4

reefer rei


----------



## jamesB

rei legion


----------



## SINC

pauper rei


----------



## jamesB

pauper razzi


----------



## SINC

pauper moon


----------



## jamesB

moon river


----------



## SINC

com moon


----------



## jamesB

com post


----------



## SINC

post age


----------



## jamesB

age less


----------



## SINC

less ons


----------



## jamesB

ons slot


----------



## Aurora

slot cars


----------



## SINC

cars top


----------



## Aurora

cars eat


----------



## jamesB

eat eerie


----------



## tilt

Cars chief


----------



## eMacMan

Oops from eat eerie

tea eatbeejacon


----------



## jamesB

tea party


----------



## SINC

par tea


----------



## jamesB

par 4


----------



## Greywolf

4 some


----------



## SINC

hand some (no numbers please)


----------



## Aurora

hand grenade


----------



## SINC

hand els


----------



## Aurora

hand demon (Jamaican carpenter)


----------



## eMacMan

els bells (tolling for a politician near you)beejacon


----------



## SINC

demon rules


----------



## Aurora

demon strait


----------



## jamesB

strait laced


----------



## Aurora

strait jacket


----------



## jamesB

strait eight (as in my old Buick)


----------



## SINC

genre eight


----------



## jamesB

artistic genre


----------



## KC4

artistic expressions


----------



## jamesB

contorted expressions


----------



## SINC

contorted face


----------



## jamesB

face cream


----------



## SINC

of face


----------



## KC4

losing face


----------



## jamesB

losing streak


----------



## SINC

face plant


----------



## jamesB

it appears 'losing streak' wins out by a full minute.

yellow streak


----------



## SINC

It did so, sorry, didn't see that.

Streak curse


----------



## jamesB

curse words


----------



## Aurora

sepal curse


----------



## jamesB

Reproductive sepal


----------



## Aurora

prince sepal (of the thing)


----------



## SINC

finger prince


----------



## Aurora

student prince


----------



## macdoodle

prince apple


----------



## jamesB

Prince lee


----------



## SINC

lee dears


----------



## jamesB

General Lee


----------



## Aurora

Sara Lee


----------



## tilt

Lee wise


----------



## jamesB

wise guys (bada-bing bada-bang)


----------



## KC4

Diss guys


----------



## SINC

diss miss


----------



## Aurora

miss fire


----------



## SINC

fire storm


----------



## macdoodle

storm door


----------



## KC4

Storm trooper (Dr. G when he is out shoveling his neighbor's walks in a NL blizzard)


----------



## jamesB

Starship Trooper (bad movie)


----------



## eMacMan

Trooper Pooper (LST, or paratroop plane)


----------



## macdoodle

pooper scooper


----------



## jamesB

Party pooper


----------



## macdoodle

party cake


----------



## jamesB

party politics


----------



## SINC

party line


----------



## KC4

party shun


----------



## jamesB

attend shun


----------



## SINC

attend ants


----------



## jamesB

attend ease


----------



## SINC

ease silly


----------



## jamesB

ease all


----------



## SINC

script ease (a bit of a movie plot)


----------



## jamesB

we ease (difficult breathing)


----------



## Aurora

ease silly


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> ease silly


Ahem:



SINC said:


> ease silly


pull ease


----------



## jamesB

ease off


----------



## KC4

ease mint


----------



## tilt

Mint nothing (to me, I swear! It was purely physical!)


----------



## jamesB

mint julep


----------



## Greywolf

junior mint


----------



## SINC

mint ute (an odourous tribe)


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> Ahem:
> 
> 
> 
> pull ease


Sorry 'bout that Sinc

ute eros


----------



## SINC

mine ute


----------



## Aurora

mine rescue


----------



## jamesB

marine rescue


----------



## SINC

marine ate


----------



## Aurora

ate ball


----------



## SINC

coral ate


----------



## jamesB

ate teen (those were the days)


----------



## Aurora

caster ate (He spoke 'highly' of the operation)


----------



## jamesB

caster oil (those days I'd just as soon forget)


----------



## macdoodle

oil pan


----------



## SINC

pan ache


----------



## jamesB

pan suit (ala Hillary Clinton)


----------



## SINC

tie pan


----------



## KC4

tie die (some office dress codes suck)


----------



## SINC

die ted


----------



## jamesB

far ted


----------



## SINC

ree far


----------



## Aurora

ree productive


----------



## SINC

bear ree


----------



## jamesB

ree flex


----------



## SINC

flex sing


----------



## Aurora

sing along


----------



## macdoodle

along road


----------



## jamesB

road house


----------



## macdoodle

house things?


----------



## SINC

house tile


----------



## Aurora

house title


----------



## SINC

title list (golf anyone?)


----------



## Aurora

list area (bad for Canada Packers)


----------



## SINC

ball list


----------



## eMacMan

list urine


----------



## SINC

urine all


----------



## jamesB

urine eight


----------



## SINC

stray eight


----------



## eMacMan

straight eight (complete with Olive green 48 Buick)


----------



## SINC

straight man


----------



## jamesB

man hole


----------



## SINC

hole some


----------



## eMacMan

some mare (AWOL in AB this yeartptptptp)


----------



## Aurora

mare item (ah! the east coast)


----------



## jamesB

single item


----------



## SINC

item eyes


----------



## screature

eyes cream


----------



## Aurora

eyes Dubai (dat builds de boats)


----------



## SINC

four eyes (heard it too many times as a kid)


----------



## eMacMan

four core (and seven years..)


----------



## jamesB

core less


----------



## eMacMan

core niche (GMO corn)


----------



## screature

core knee


----------



## jamesB

knee jerk


----------



## SINC

knee dee


----------



## Aurora

dee part


----------



## SINC

part nurse


----------



## tilt

Wet nurse


----------



## SINC

dim wet


----------



## jamesB

dim sum (yummy)


----------



## SINC

hand sum


----------



## KC4

sum merrily


----------



## SINC

blah sum


----------



## jamesB

sum thing


----------



## SINC

ran sum (did forest gump)


----------



## Aurora

ran demise


----------



## SINC

vet ran


----------



## Aurora

core vet


----------



## tilt

Pro vet (said the criminal to the prosecutor)


----------



## SINC

do vet


----------



## eMacMan

do nuts (Just for: Officer Bubbles, Sgt. Pepper and Tommy Taser)


----------



## SINC

astro nuts


----------



## eMacMan

pinon nuts (a true delicacy)


----------



## tilt

Eh pinion (Canadian opinion)


----------



## SINC

meal eh


----------



## tilt

Shamo meal


----------



## SINC

peace meal


----------



## jamesB

meal worms


----------



## SINC

meal one


----------



## Greywolf

airforce one


----------



## Aurora

one Deborah (great ladies' underwear)


----------



## SINC

beg one


----------



## Aurora

one valdez


----------



## SINC

cycle one


----------



## eMacMan

one earfull


----------



## SINC

one set


----------



## Aurora

set piece


----------



## jamesB

set tee


----------



## SINC

set tulle


----------



## jamesB

sofra tulle


----------



## Aurora

tulle ban (bad guys)


----------



## SINC

ban dade


----------



## jamesB

contra ban


----------



## SINC

turd ban (applies mostly to dogs)


----------



## jamesB

bass turd


----------



## SINC

bass nano (almost an Alberta town)


----------



## tilt

Bah nano


----------



## SINC

rum bah


----------



## tilt

Rum pomp (pomp)


----------



## SINC

rum pull (of the Bailey)


----------



## Aurora

exam pull


----------



## Kazak

pull monorail (express train to your heart)


----------



## jamesB

pull it (as is a young chicken)


----------



## SINC

bull it


----------



## Aurora

terror bull


----------



## SINC

instant bull


----------



## eMacMan

bull Eatons


----------



## SINC

handy bull (Hannibal's fix-it brother)


----------



## Aurora

handy wipe


----------



## SINC

cards wipe


----------



## tilt

Arse wipe


----------



## SINC

he arse


----------



## eMacMan

horses arse (source of most legislation)


----------



## Aurora

arse nick


----------



## Kazak

nick cull


----------



## Aurora

nick name


----------



## SINC

name sis


----------



## Aurora

sis see


----------



## SINC

see thing


----------



## Aurora

see sis (Canada's spy agency)


----------



## SINC

sis coe ( and Pancho too)


----------



## Aurora

cost coe (toilet paper by the skid)


----------



## SINC

coe hoe (saucy fish)


----------



## tilt

coe tails


----------



## SINC

tails lot


----------



## Aurora

tails pin


----------



## KC4

pin toe (pone knee)


----------



## jamesB

pin nickle


----------



## Kazak

terra pin


----------



## jamesB

terra bull


----------



## Greywolf

bull dog


----------



## SINC

dog gone


----------



## Aurora

dog days


----------



## SINC

days sees


----------



## jamesB

anti sees


----------



## SINC

ave anti (studebaker made it)


----------



## jamesB

anti bodies


----------



## SINC

anti dote


----------



## jamesB

anti social


----------



## SINC

social eyes


----------



## BigDL

social butterfly


----------



## SINC

social status


----------



## jamesB

status symbol


----------



## SINC

symbol lick


----------



## KC4

symbol eyes


----------



## SINC

Eyes sickles


----------



## Kazak

buy sickles


----------



## Aurora

pop sickles


----------



## jamesB

uni sickles


----------



## SINC

uni verse


----------



## Aurora

con verse


----------



## Kazak

Verse eye (Palace)


----------



## Aurora

verse ion


----------



## SINC

tense ion


----------



## tilt

Tense shun


----------



## SINC

whore tense (heard a who)


----------



## Aurora

tense isle


----------



## SINC

text isle


----------



## Aurora

text message


----------



## jamesB

vore text


----------



## Kazak

carny vore (eats circus people)


----------



## KC4

Vore text (whirl o' words)


----------



## eMacMan

oops <vore text> is an instant replay.

carny nation


----------



## SINC

un carny


----------



## Greywolf

Un o


----------



## SINC

cage un


----------



## Aurora

bird cage


----------



## KC4

Wreck cage


----------



## Aurora

wreck liner


----------



## SINC

wreck king


----------



## jamesB

walk king


----------



## KC4

walk recipes


----------



## Aurora

walk man (RIP)


----------



## jamesB

peace man (token in the 60's)


----------



## SINC

peace work


----------



## eMacMan

know peace (but probably not in my lifetime)


----------



## jamesB

know ledge


----------



## Aurora

ledge ability


----------



## SINC

chicken know (slang for a mexican)


----------



## eMacMan

going from: ledge ability

call ledge


----------



## SINC

Drat! Did it again!

cat call


----------



## Kazak

requires cat (in pace)


----------



## eMacMan

cat gory


----------



## Aurora

cat scan


----------



## tilt

Cat moron


----------



## Aurora

cat nip


----------



## SINC

nip pone


----------



## Aurora

parse nip


----------



## jamesB

parse lee


----------



## SINC

lee purse


----------



## jamesB

purse seine


----------



## SINC

seine language


----------



## tilt

Fowl language (cluck cluck anyone?)


----------



## Kazak

Rona fowl (of the hardware police)


----------



## jamesB

fowl ball


----------



## eMacMan

fowl air (AB)


----------



## jamesB

air foil


----------



## Greywolf

hot air


----------



## SINC

bell air (chevy of old)


----------



## Aurora

diving bell


----------



## SINC

bell ow


----------



## macdoodle

bell pull


----------



## KC4

pull looted (having your day messed up by a pickpocket)


----------



## jamesB

sell looted (an old military tradition)


----------



## eMacMan

sell out (political tradition)


----------



## jamesB

out house (political promise source)


----------



## SINC

shut out


----------



## macdoodle

win out (giants)


----------



## eMacMan

win turd (Coming way too soon)


----------



## SINC

must turd


----------



## jamesB

turd all (in a race with a Hare)


----------



## SINC

turd scoop


----------



## jamesB

exclusive scoop (cub reporters dream)


----------



## SINC

scoop ups (scooby doo's offspring)


----------



## jamesB

ups power


----------



## tilt

Power tea (what really poor people drink?)


----------



## jamesB

tea tree (where oil comes from)


----------



## eMacMan

single tree (you youngsters should look it up)


----------



## jamesB

double tree (look it up twice)


----------



## Aurora

coven tree (where you are sent when bad)


----------



## tilt

Tree sun


----------



## Aurora

tree call (now that's sticky)


----------



## SINC

call lick


----------



## Aurora

lick eros


----------



## jamesB

lick rish (black, my favorite)


----------



## Kazak

oils lick


----------



## SINC

reek oils (when a gun is fired)


----------



## eMacMan

key reek (often touted as a river here in Wyoming)


----------



## macdoodle

reek king


----------



## SINC

rock reek


----------



## jamesB

Ylesian Reek (from star wars)


----------



## Aurora

reek construct


----------



## SINC

reek able


----------



## macdoodle

reek cur


----------



## SINC

cur rents


----------



## macdoodle

oh cur


----------



## eMacMan

oh range


----------



## macdoodle

oh mmmm (good grounding sound)


----------



## jamesB

oh oh (my mistake)


----------



## macdoodle

oh pen


----------



## jamesB

pen knees


----------



## SINC

sharp pen


----------



## jamesB

pen sill


----------



## Rps

Sean Pen ( n )


----------



## jamesB

pen sive


----------



## Kazak

Pen Antler (Vegas magicians)


----------



## SINC

reo pen


----------



## eMacMan

pen dilemma ( Italian Pendulum)


----------



## Rps

Dilemma Lama

Such as:

A one "L" Lama, he's a priest
A two "L" Llama, he's a beast
But I would bet my silk pajamas
There isn't any 3 "L" Lamas


----------



## jamesB

alpaca lama


----------



## SINC

lama chine


----------



## jamesB

Dalai Lama


----------



## SINC

dial lama


----------



## Aurora

dial ate


----------



## jamesB

core dial


----------



## tilt

Dial emma


----------



## jamesB

dial abolical


----------



## tilt

Dial hem (for murder)


----------



## eMacMan

hem dolphins


----------



## jamesB

hem shorts


----------



## SINC

a hem


----------



## Kazak

a chew


----------



## SINC

a way


----------



## Kazak

a weigh


----------



## SINC

a ward


----------



## jamesB

a wannabe


----------



## Aurora

a (A) team


----------



## jamesB

team Canada


----------



## SINC

hots team


----------



## jamesB

team stirs


----------



## SINC

ess team


----------



## eMacMan

ess arctic


----------



## jamesB

ant arctic


----------



## Greywolf

fire ant


----------



## Aurora

fire power


----------



## SINC

spit fire


----------



## Aurora

fire dance


----------



## jamesB

rain dance


----------



## Aurora

accord dance


----------



## jamesB

accord ion


----------



## eMacMan

axe ion


----------



## macdoodle

ion ebay


----------



## screature

ion eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes pie


----------



## macdoodle

pie rat


----------



## Kazak

rat ion (and around we go)


----------



## eMacMan

rat her


----------



## jamesB

mein her


----------



## screature

gold mein


----------



## Aurora

mein shaft


----------



## SINC

mein touch


----------



## Aurora

touch eh


----------



## jamesB

touch pad


----------



## Aurora

touch tone


----------



## jamesB

tone deaf


----------



## Kazak

deaf finite


----------



## SINC

deaf fine


----------



## jamesB

deaf ness


----------



## SINC

ness see (think Loch)


----------



## jamesB

abrasive ness


----------



## macdoodle

ness pas?


----------



## KC4

pas say


----------



## SINC

paw pas


----------



## Aurora

paw city (A town with a lack of everything)


----------



## Kazak

City us (Darth)


----------



## SINC

us eh


----------



## KC4

attorn eh (Canadian lawyer)


----------



## Aurora

us urp ('scuse me)


----------



## SINC

eh corn


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> us urp ('scuse me)


Little late, eh?


----------



## Aurora

Yeah. I was trying to edit it and figure out what 'attorn' meant
corn fed


----------



## tilt

Corn err


----------



## Aurora

err go


----------



## tilt

Go fir


----------



## jamesB

go rillia


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> go rillia


con go


----------



## SINC

double post


----------



## tilt

Con sort


----------



## jamesB

re sort


----------



## Kazak

re past


----------



## jamesB

past over


----------



## Greywolf

over done


----------



## SINC

done that (been there)


----------



## jamesB

out done


----------



## screature

done air (Yum...)


----------



## Aurora

done gal (wearin' o the green)


----------



## jamesB

con done


----------



## SINC

rhea con (bird investigation)


----------



## jamesB

diary rhea


----------



## eMacMan

super con (TARP)


----------



## jamesB

eMacMan said:


> super con (TARP)


Too late,
diary rhea (will not be ignored)


----------



## macdoodle

rhea lies


----------



## tilt

Head lies


----------



## jamesB

under lies


----------



## SINC

Lies sol


----------



## jamesB

Var sol


----------



## Kazak

sol lipstick


----------



## SINC

pair sol


----------



## macdoodle

sol em


----------



## SINC

em me (awards)


----------



## macdoodle

em poorer


----------



## SINC

poorer roar


----------



## jamesB

out roar


----------



## eMacMan

roar jock


----------



## SINC

jock strap


----------



## jamesB

strap less


----------



## SINC

law less


----------



## jamesB

less on


----------



## SINC

turn on


----------



## jamesB

turn table


----------



## Aurora

periodic table


----------



## jamesB

table stakes


----------



## Kazak

inflate table


----------



## eMacMan

inflate shun (visible to everyone but Stats Can)


----------



## Greywolf

over inflate


----------



## SINC

cross over


----------



## Aurora

cross country


----------



## SINC

moto cross


----------



## Aurora

quasi moto


----------



## eMacMan

moto roller (Old PPC chip)


----------



## Aurora

eMacMan said:


> moto roller (Old PPC chip)


good one
roller blades


----------



## jamesB

propeller blades


----------



## Aurora

razor blades


----------



## jamesB

razor burn


----------



## SINC

burn ashes


----------



## jamesB

isle ashes (lovely long ones)


----------



## Kazak

infant isle (where babies come from)


----------



## SINC

isle lean (popular girl's name of old)


----------



## jamesB

Mac lean (scottish clan)


----------



## KC4

Mac crony (noodles past their prime)


----------



## tilt

Mark crony (pal of the radio inventor?)


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Mark crony (pal of the radio inventor?)


:lmao: :clap:

crony isms (I got a million)


----------



## jamesB

Algor isms (aka 'carbon credits')


----------



## Sonal

Algor rhythms


----------



## SINC

algor carbon (credits al wants)


----------



## jamesB

algor truths (Inconvenient maybe?)


----------



## Kazak

Algor Hiss


----------



## jamesB

Hiss self


----------



## Kazak

hiss story


----------



## jamesB

sad story


----------



## Greywolf

toy story


----------



## SINC

toy shop


----------



## tilt

Toy let (where Barbie takes a **** )


----------



## Aurora

tolls toy (wrote stuff)


----------



## SINC

at tolls


----------



## jamesB

ex tolls


----------



## SINC

tolls pend


----------



## jamesB

ex pend


----------



## eMacMan

ex IT (me)


----------



## SINC

it ems


----------



## jamesB

babies it


----------



## Kazak

babies troller


----------



## jamesB

babies eat


----------



## macdoodle

babies knack (little lunch)


----------



## SINC

knack curse


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> knack curse


 That was DOA

Curse ores


----------



## jamesB

curse sing


----------



## tilt

Knock curse (va va voom!)


----------



## Kazak

curse sieve (I'm writing a note home about your behaviour, tilt)


----------



## SINC

sieve viral


----------



## eMacMan

viral scam (Swine flu shots)


----------



## jamesB

scam pee (served with garlic butter, yummy)


----------



## SINC

pee score (serving overseas for years)


----------



## jamesB

digi score (question I was asked a lot in my teens)


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, "digi" doesn't pass the spell check nor dictionary check as a valid word:


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> curse sieve (I'm writing a note home about your behaviour, tilt)


Heheh

Pee soup (yuck)


----------



## SINC

soup pee (works just as well)


----------



## macdoodle

soup purr


----------



## SINC

soup ream


----------



## macdoodle

ream ember


----------



## eMacMan

ember asked


----------



## SINC

ember auld


----------



## eMacMan

auld fart (stinky cheese)


----------



## SINC

fart our (to strange places)


----------



## Kazak

gainin' our (this Sunday)


----------



## SINC

ten our


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> Hmmm, "digi" doesn't pass the spell check nor dictionary check as a valid word:


Well I'd have to say that neither do all of your words, but nobody got in a flap over them.
Or maybe you're allowed since it's your thread.


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> Well I'd have to say that neither do all of your words, but nobody got in a flap over them.
> Or maybe you're allowed since it's your thread.


No flap nor anything intended, but ism is a word and any word is pluralized by adding an "s" as in 'more than one ism'.


----------



## Kazak

ten drills


----------



## SINC

drills eyes (1/4 inch or whatever)


----------



## Kazak

drills argent


----------



## SINC

fire drills


----------



## Aurora

fire bomb


----------



## Kazak

bomb aspic (the napalm of food)


----------



## Aurora

beetle bomb (For all of you that remember Spike Jones' race horse)


----------



## SINC

bomb ask


----------



## Aurora

ask you


----------



## macdoodle

you more (as in sense of)


----------



## SINC

eat more (candy bar)


----------



## macdoodle

more bid


----------



## SINC

can more


----------



## Aurora

more man


----------



## SINC

man dabble


----------



## Aurora

Sinc, That last one was
commend dabble


----------



## Kazak

dabble you (after TUV)


----------



## macdoodle

man err


----------



## Aurora

Oh Oh
you turn


----------



## SINC

turn style


----------



## Aurora

turn table


----------



## SINC

horses table


----------



## Alyson.Whinsley

horses stable


----------



## SINC

Above is SPAM. Reported.

Stable lyes


----------



## tilt

Deleted - a millisecond too late


----------



## tilt

Lyes all


----------



## SINC

lyes hope


----------



## Kazak

Intel hope (hunting season?)


----------



## K2ACP

Kazak said:


> Intel hope (hunting season?)


Intel sucks
(PPC FTW! JK)


----------



## SINC

sucks cesspool


----------



## Aurora

sucks ceded


----------



## SINC

ceded oats


----------



## Aurora

ceded land


----------



## macdoodle

con ceded


----------



## Aurora

con troll


----------



## SINC

con trail


----------



## Aurora

trail mix


----------



## Kazak

mix elodian


----------



## Aurora

nick elodian


----------



## macdoodle

jiffy mix (old pancake fixin's)


----------



## SINC

Seconds late macdoodle

nick son (former prez)


----------



## Aurora

nick errs


----------



## Kazak

pick nick


----------



## eMacMan

knit pick


----------



## macdoodle

pick sure


----------



## Greywolf

lock pick


----------



## SINC

sure lock (the detective)


----------



## Aurora

lock ness (Nessie)


----------



## SINC

ness man (Les of WKRP)


----------



## KC4

Wit ness (I saw that wise guy!)


----------



## SINC

ness tea


----------



## jamesB

ugly ness


----------



## SINC

body ness (featured in some films)


----------



## jamesB

body house


----------



## SINC

sum body


----------



## eMacMan

sun pump


----------



## SINC

I assume you meant sum pump

float sum


----------



## eMacMan

^^^ yep
float tiller


----------



## macdoodle

parade float


----------



## tilt

Eh float (what Canadian Vikings do to their dead)


----------



## SINC

coke float (yum)


----------



## jamesB

crack coke tptptptp


----------



## SINC

crack curse (mmm soup)


----------



## tilt

Butt crack (it was there )


----------



## Aurora

butt herbal (turkey)


----------



## tilt

Yeah butt


----------



## Aurora

yeah team


----------



## SINC

team stirs


----------



## Kazak

team burr (tree is falling)


----------



## Greywolf

special team


----------



## Aurora

midnight special


----------



## SINC

special tea


----------



## KC4

Aurora said:


> butt herbal (turkey)


Hah! Good one!

absent tea (Hey! Who took my drink?)


----------



## SINC

par tea


----------



## eMacMan

par son (religiously bent individual)


----------



## SINC

sue par


----------



## Kazak

Sue Dooku (doesn't need a pencil)


----------



## Aurora

sue thing


----------



## macdoodle

sue ting (material)


----------



## Aurora

ting odd (we've all met them)


----------



## tilt

Tar odd (card)


----------



## SINC

tripe odd


----------



## Aurora

tripe lane (Curse you Red Baron)


----------



## SINC

lane dead


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> tripe lane (Curse you Red Baron)


Bien!

Lowest Lane


----------



## SINC

lane duck


----------



## macdoodle

duck tutorial


----------



## eMacMan

wounded duck


----------



## SINC

duck kit


----------



## KC4

boon duck


----------



## tilt

Duck tape


----------



## SINC

aqua duck


----------



## macdoodle

duck key


----------



## Aurora

key lime


----------



## Greywolf

car key


----------



## SINC

done key


----------



## jamesB

out done


----------



## Aurora

out house


----------



## macdoodle

out doors


----------



## SINC

knock out


----------



## Aurora

knock wurst


----------



## SINC

wurst scenario


----------



## Kazak

impress scenario


----------



## SINC

impress sun


----------



## eMacMan

impress aero


----------



## Aurora

aero dynamic


----------



## SINC

aero realist


----------



## tilt

Realist stick


----------



## jamesB

stick ease (post-it notes)


----------



## SINC

ease siesta, (big easy mexico way)


----------



## Aurora

chin ease


----------



## jamesB

chin me (stove pipe)


----------



## SINC

me all


----------



## eMacMan

Tie me


----------



## SINC

boat tie


----------



## Aurora

tie breaker


----------



## tilt

Pigs tie


----------



## SINC

pigs will


----------



## Aurora

pigs kin


----------



## SINC

bass kin


----------



## Greywolf

bass fishing


----------



## SINC

bass ball


----------



## Kazak

bass tarred


----------



## SINC

actors tarred


----------



## tilt

Rhea actors


----------



## SINC

glow rhea


----------



## tilt

Goner rhea (heheheh)


----------



## SINC

rhea stat


----------



## jamesB

rhea franklin (queen of soul)


----------



## SINC

ben franklin (kite guy)


----------



## tilt

Ben dover


----------



## SINC

see dover


----------



## jamesB

dropped dover (for a coffee)


----------



## Aurora

dover sole


----------



## SINC

con sole


----------



## Aurora

con stable


----------



## KC4

suggest stable


----------



## Kazak

suggest stove


----------



## jamesB

suggest ion


----------



## Greywolf

positive ion


----------



## SINC

positive lea


----------



## KC4

Bee positive


----------



## SINC

so bee (grocery store near you)


----------



## Kazak

bee nine (no Sobey's out here)


----------



## jamesB

nine teen (ah! the good times)


----------



## SINC

cane nine


----------



## Aurora

saturn nine


----------



## SINC

leo nine


----------



## Aurora

oh leo (margerine)


----------



## SINC

fell oh


----------



## Aurora

oh henry


----------



## SINC

fair oh


----------



## Aurora

war fair


----------



## SINC

fair all


----------



## Kazak

all toe


----------



## lang

What the heck...

Camel Toe


----------



## jamesB

Toe nails


----------



## SINC

pin toe


----------



## tilt

Toe truck


----------



## Aurora

toe jam


----------



## SINC

jam bore


----------



## jamesB

bore ring yawn


----------



## SINC

bore eel


----------



## Aurora

tidal bore


----------



## SINC

are bore (grapes and all)


----------



## eMacMan

Are Thor


----------



## Kazak

Thor Racine


----------



## SINC

aw thor


----------



## jamesB

aw fully


----------



## Aurora

art fully


----------



## jamesB

will fully


----------



## SINC

pirates will


----------



## Greywolf

will power


----------



## SINC

will sure (blvd in Calif.)


----------



## Greywolf

sure thing


----------



## SINC

baa thing (dipping your sheep)


----------



## jamesB

far thing (part of a penny)


----------



## SINC

far ways (for long ball hitters)


----------



## Kazak

ways Ted (Chappaquiddick)


----------



## eMacMan

ways hiding


----------



## jamesB

hiding seek (ready or not, here I come)


----------



## SINC

ghost seek


----------



## jamesB

ghost lee


----------



## SINC

lee vies


----------



## eMacMan

General Lee (Go Daisy, ie the Katherine Bach version)


----------



## SINC

sturgeon general (senior fish guy)


----------



## tilt

Neuro sturgeon (nervous fish)


----------



## Aurora

neuro biology


----------



## SINC

neuro worse (when old rowers tire)


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> neuro worse (when old rowers tire)


good one Sinc :clap:
liver worse


----------



## jamesB

comm worse (buying & selling)


----------



## SINC

worse hip


----------



## Aurora

hip joint


----------



## jamesB

hip pea (from the 60's)


----------



## Aurora

pea soup


----------



## Kazak

soup pine (to be eaten while lying down)


----------



## jamesB

pine sol


----------



## Kazak

sol ocean (what's 7 + 5?)


----------



## Greywolf

ocean waves


----------



## SINC

mow ocean (I second that)


----------



## Aurora

ocean liner


----------



## SINC

liner ate (cost of an ad in print)


----------



## Aurora

ate ball (as in behind it)


----------



## SINC

dial ate


----------



## jamesB

trunk ate


----------



## SINC

deb ate


----------



## KC4

deb botch


----------



## SINC

botch ala


----------



## jamesB

ala king (yummy)


----------



## SINC

bass king (fisherman or in the sunlight)


----------



## jamesB

contra bass


----------



## SINC

rum bass


----------



## Kazak

rum me


----------



## SINC

snared rum


----------



## jamesB

rum toddy


----------



## SINC

rum cake


----------



## tilt

Rum bow (drunk Sly stallone )


----------



## jamesB

bow narrow (archery anyone?)


----------



## tilt

Straighten narrow


----------



## SINC

narrow mind


----------



## eMacMan

narrow canyon


----------



## Aurora

Steve canyon (This comic goes way back with Terry and the Pirates)


----------



## jamesB

Fraser Canyon


----------



## Kazak

fraser banks (as opposed to photon torpedoes)


----------



## SINC

banks cam


----------



## jamesB

performance cam


----------



## Kazak

cam era


----------



## jamesB

etc era


----------



## SINC

sisters era


----------



## Kazak

era tic


----------



## jamesB

ace tic


----------



## Greywolf

tic tok


----------



## SINC

tok sick


----------



## Aurora

small tok


----------



## SINC

shopper small


----------



## Aurora

small arms


----------



## SINC

arms ling


----------



## jamesB

arms length


----------



## SINC

length thee


----------



## jamesB

pry thee


----------



## Kazak

pry epic


----------



## SINC

dirt epic


----------



## calpurs

dirt poor


----------



## jamesB

dirt tea


----------



## SINC

tea pea


----------



## jamesB

pea vine


----------



## Kazak

vine ought?


----------



## jamesB

ought abby


----------



## SINC

can ought


----------



## jamesB

wooden ought


----------



## tilt

Ought tower


----------



## jamesB

doit tower (oh ya!)


----------



## Aurora

tower ring


----------



## jamesB

litter ring


----------



## Aurora

litter gee


----------



## SINC

gee purse


----------



## Aurora

purse ewer


----------



## eMacMan

skew ewer


----------



## Kazak

ewer it (Tag!)


----------



## jamesB

she it


----------



## Greywolf

she wolf


----------



## SINC

ban she


----------



## KC4

she things


----------



## jamesB

weird things


----------



## SINC

things hot (like a sling shot only different)


----------



## macdoodle

hot pot


----------



## Aurora

pot belly


----------



## SINC

spills pot


----------



## Aurora

pot pourri


----------



## SINC

pot sickle (high on a stick)


----------



## Aurora

sickle cell


----------



## macdoodle

cell phone


----------



## Aurora

sousa phone


----------



## SINC

phone knee


----------



## KC4

phone tan


----------



## Aurora

phone home (E.T.)


----------



## jamesB

home less


----------



## SINC

less terse


----------



## Aurora

cast terse


----------



## eMacMan

cast ration (This is cattle country so someone had to say it)


----------



## Aurora

pod cast


----------



## SINC

cast couch


----------



## Aurora

cast iron


----------



## jamesB

iron maiden (from the ancient mariner)


----------



## tilt

Maiden Canada (buy domestic)


----------



## SINC

canada day


----------



## jamesB

day ton (Ohio)


----------



## SINC

ton sills


----------



## Aurora

window sills


----------



## Kazak

Beverley Sills


----------



## Aurora

beverly hills


----------



## jamesB

door sills


----------



## SINC

won ton


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> won ton[/QUOTEOops! Forgot to refresh Sinc
> door mouse


----------



## macdoodle

door prize


----------



## Aurora

prize open


----------



## SINC

sir prize


----------



## jamesB

prize fight


----------



## Kazak

graph fight


----------



## eMacMan

Graph Spee (German Pocket Battleship)


----------



## jamesB

spee delimit


----------



## SINC

spee curse


----------



## Aurora

chris spee


----------



## SINC

chris craft


----------



## Aurora

chris alice


----------



## SINC

chris ten


----------



## eMacMan

ten shun


----------



## jamesB

direct shun


----------



## SINC

shun dread (100 turned away)


----------



## jamesB

perfect shun


----------



## SINC

perfect skill


----------



## eMacMan

cat skill


----------



## macdoodle

trap skill


----------



## SINC

trap ease


----------



## jamesB

ease meant


----------



## screature

sea meant (sorry for spelling correction, but get no proper spelling/meaning unless it is spelled meant)


----------



## SINC

Is that the sea meant pond in the back yard of the Beverly Hillbillies? 

tip sea


----------



## jamesB

screature said:


> sea meant (sorry for spelling correction, but get no proper spelling/meaning unless it is spelled meant)


just checking to see if you were awake 

tip pull (as in coal mines)


----------



## macdoodle

ap pull


----------



## SINC

am pull


----------



## jamesB

bit pull (mongrel dog)


----------



## tilt

Bit terse


----------



## SINC

gam bit


----------



## jamesB

Tim bit


----------



## SINC

bit chess


----------



## screature

chess nut


----------



## jamesB

wit chess (of eastwick)


----------



## SINC

dim wit


----------



## Kazak

dim pull


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## tilt

Dim Myrrh


----------



## Aurora

dim sum (who wants Chinese?)


----------



## SINC

sum guy


----------



## Aurora

guy faux (Tried to blow up British Parliament way back when)


----------



## macdoodle

guy did


----------



## jamesB

faux fur (phony)


----------



## macdoodle

jamesB said:


> faux fur (phony)


missed by one minute... sorry! 


guy did


----------



## SINC

can did


----------



## Kazak

Slow can


----------



## eMacMan

(Mrs) Slow Come


----------



## SINC

duck slow


----------



## jamesB

duck soup


----------



## tilt

Soup ermine


----------



## tilt

eMacMan said:


> (Mrs) Slow Come


Nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## tilt

Yours ermine

Apologies for responding to my own post, but this was a response I could not resist! Plus, no one seemed to be playing, so I played with myself!

Update: and now I see how weird that sounds, but it is so funny I am deciding to let it stay


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Nudge nudge wink wink


Just in case you don't totally grasp what eMacMan meant with his reference to Mrs. Slocombe, a quick read here will enlighten you. 

Mollie Sugden as Mrs. Slocombe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SINC

ermine skin


----------



## jamesB

skin knee


----------



## Kazak

Jaw knee (fellow ehMacer)


----------



## Greywolf

knee surgery


----------



## macdoodle

knee did


----------



## SINC

did lea


----------



## macdoodle

did ent


----------



## Aurora

differ ent (think)


----------



## jamesB

wooden ent (be lovely)


----------



## SINC

ent rails


----------



## Aurora

ent erred


----------



## macdoodle

ent ice


----------



## SINC

ice sickles


----------



## macdoodle

sickles el


----------



## SINC

no el ('tis nearing the season)


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## SINC

third .


----------



## jamesB

feminine .


----------



## SINC

feminine tee


----------



## jamesB

tee shirts


----------



## Aurora

tee total


----------



## macdoodle

tee pea


----------



## SINC

pea sent


----------



## Aurora

pre sent


----------



## eMacMan

sent hour


----------



## jamesB

hour early


----------



## Kazak

dynast hour


----------



## jamesB

commision hour


----------



## SINC

hon hour


----------



## Aurora

hour glass


----------



## macdoodle

glass man (aka Marc)


----------



## SINC

man akin


----------



## macdoodle

akin manage


----------



## SINC

baa akin (and eggs for brekkie)


----------



## jamesB

can akin


----------



## SINC

two can (bird on cereal box)


----------



## Kazak

Can deed


----------



## eMacMan

Can ada


----------



## jamesB

grenade ada (explosive south-sea isle)


----------



## Kazak

grenade dean


----------



## jamesB

probosci dean


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Just in case you don't totally grasp what eMacMan meant with his reference to Mrs. Slocombe, a quick read here will enlighten you.
> 
> Mollie Sugden as Mrs. Slocombe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Being from India, I grew up with "Are you being served" and other great Britcoms like Fawlty Towers, Mind Your Language etc.  Yes Sinc, I was aware of what eMacMan meant, but the pun was still too good to resist 

Cheers


----------



## tilt

(I) Dean know (Senor, honestly)


----------



## jamesB

know ledge


----------



## SINC

dun know


----------



## Kazak

winters know


----------



## jamesB

know tall (smart a$$)


----------



## SINC

horses tall


----------



## Aurora

horses mouth (I resisted)


----------



## jamesB

mouth wash


----------



## Greywolf

car wash


----------



## SINC

oz car


----------



## jamesB

flat car


----------



## eMacMan

car nation


----------



## Kazak

tar nation


----------



## SINC

mart tar


----------



## macdoodle

wall mart


----------



## SINC

wall let


----------



## jamesB

pig let


----------



## SINC

pig eon


----------



## jamesB

lunch eon


----------



## KC4

smidge eon (a brief billion years - where did the time go?)


----------



## Aurora

porche eon


----------



## Kazak

front porsche (settin' in the swing)


----------



## SINC

four front


----------



## macdoodle

front all


----------



## SINC

end all


----------



## Aurora

be all (had to complete it)


----------



## SINC

be knee (with a propellor on top)


----------



## jamesB

knee jerk (BC Liberal political decision)


----------



## SINC

jerk key (beef)


----------



## Aurora

new key


----------



## tilt

Whisk key


----------



## Aurora

key stone (cops)


----------



## SINC

bridge stone


----------



## Aurora

stone deaf


----------



## jamesB

blood stone


----------



## Aurora

stone wall


----------



## SINC

wall eye (yummy)


----------



## jamesB

pink eye


----------



## Aurora

pink elephant


----------



## tilt

Elephant tine


----------



## macdoodle

tine knee


----------



## Abby

lake tine

so funny, but it cost some of my time...


----------



## jamesB

serpent tine


----------



## KC4

Phyllis tine


----------



## eMacMan

Tine Daily


----------



## macdoodle

fork tine


----------



## SINC

tine nasty (a long line of forks)


----------



## KC4

Qur'an tine


----------



## SINC

tine bubbles


----------



## KC4

bubbles leave


----------



## SINC

shirts leave


----------



## Kazak

shirts storm


----------



## jamesB

Brown shirts (WWII era)


----------



## SINC

storm sell


----------



## KC4

Door sell


----------



## jamesB

Sorry guys, "storm sell" was too late, "Brown shirts" stands.

Brown bagging


----------



## KC4

Brown knees


----------



## jamesB

knock knees ><


----------



## Kazak

ban knock


----------



## jamesB

Van knock (2010 olympics in Vancouver)


----------



## Kazak

knock turn


----------



## Greywolf

turn over


----------



## SINC

sis turn


----------



## jamesB

sis stir


----------



## KC4

Jenny sis


----------



## Kazak

Jenny tics


----------



## SINC

prod jenny


----------



## KC4

Prod Mary (keep on burnin'...la la laaaa)


----------



## SINC

cattle prod


----------



## KC4

Cattle lack


----------



## SINC

cattle call (eddie arnold)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Cattle lack


:lmao: good one!


----------



## Kazak

cattle list


----------



## SINC

ball list


----------



## Kazak

Franz List


----------



## SINC

aerial list


----------



## macdoodle

list ting


----------



## SINC

ting gulls


----------



## jamesB

ting ailing


----------



## SINC

winds ailing


----------



## jamesB

ding aling


----------



## SINC

reed ding


----------



## Kazak

reed double


----------



## SINC

double bubble


----------



## jamesB

bubble lee


----------



## eMacMan

lee verde


----------



## macdoodle

lee east


----------



## SINC

barb east (the guy who's dead drunk at closing time)


----------



## jamesB

east early


----------



## SINC

early bird


----------



## Kazak

bird den


----------



## tilt

Den sell (Washington)


----------



## jamesB

Den city


----------



## Kazak

paw city


----------



## Aurora

grand paw


----------



## SINC

paw stir


----------



## Kazak

ohm paw (paw)


----------



## jamesB

paw sibble


----------



## Kazak

paw done


----------



## SINC

paw rump


----------



## Aurora

paw city


----------



## SINC

viva city


----------



## Aurora

dense city


----------



## jamesB

city center


----------



## SINC

center field


----------



## Aurora

field trip


----------



## SINC

airs trip


----------



## Aurora

trip allay (hockey)


----------



## macdoodle

oops!


----------



## SINC

boost airs


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> boost airs


Oops, missed it Sinc, back to "Trip allay"


----------



## tilt

Origin allay


----------



## jamesB

bowling allay


----------



## eMacMan

diagram allay


----------



## SINC

more allay


----------



## Kazak

more bid


----------



## jamesB

stoop bid (duh!)


----------



## KC4

jamesB said:


> stoop bid (duh!)


Hee hee..

Stoop dover


----------



## jamesB

step dover


----------



## Kazak

Step fanny (girl's name)


----------



## Greywolf

quick step


----------



## SINC

step son


----------



## jamesB

son shine


----------



## SINC

tree son


----------



## KC4

pole tree


----------



## Kazak

Rum pole


----------



## macdoodle

Rum bull


----------



## jamesB

bull ship


----------



## SINC

worse ship


----------



## eMacMan

tall ship


----------



## SINC

chris tall


----------



## Kazak

Chris mass (still far, far away)


----------



## jamesB

mass stiff


----------



## Kazak

stiff fen


----------



## SINC

stiff lip (usually upper)


----------



## eMacMan

fill lip


----------



## macdoodle

lip service


----------



## Aurora

service able


----------



## SINC

service station


----------



## jamesB

station airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## jamesB

yeah who


----------



## SINC

who said


----------



## macdoodle

who towel


----------



## Aurora

who care (lady of the night said with a French accent)


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> who care (lady of the night said with a French accent)


:lmao: can't top that.... :clap:

who man (as in species)


----------



## Aurora

super man


----------



## jamesB

super year (as in your Boss)


----------



## Kazak

infer year


----------



## SINC

good year


----------



## jamesB

good onya


----------



## SINC

good fellows


----------



## jamesB

good will


----------



## SINC

will oh


----------



## tilt

Oh yeah!


----------



## SINC

fur oh (plow them straight)


----------



## eMacMan

fall oh (for the anti-plough crowd)


----------



## SINC

summer fall (keeping nearly to theme )


----------



## Aurora

summer eye (Japanese warrior)


----------



## SINC

eye odin


----------



## Aurora

odin airy


----------



## SINC

poof airy


----------



## jamesB

fool poof (well almost)


----------



## Kazak

fool crumb


----------



## SINC

crumb bull


----------



## Kazak

crumb pet


----------



## SINC

trump pet


----------



## Kazak

know trump


----------



## jamesB

know ledge


----------



## SINC

know thing


----------



## jamesB

thing king


----------



## Kazak

mar king


----------



## Greywolf

king dom


----------



## SINC

dom innate


----------



## Aurora

dom minion


----------



## SINC

cell dom


----------



## jamesB

cell elite


----------



## SINC

axe cell


----------



## jamesB

axe hole


----------



## SINC

bus hole (of wheat)


----------



## eMacMan

bus hell (of barley)


----------



## macdoodle

hell oh


----------



## SINC

snails hell


----------



## macdoodle

hell purr


----------



## SINC

purr pose


----------



## eMacMan

purr loin (Stolen pussy)


----------



## jamesB

her loin (see above)


----------



## macdoodle

pose sing


----------



## SINC

loin chop


----------



## Kazak

barber chop


----------



## jamesB

barber osa


----------



## macdoodle

barber us


----------



## jamesB

armour us


----------



## SINC

Camp us


----------



## Kazak

us her


----------



## SINC

her peas


----------



## macdoodle

peas full


----------



## Kazak

full sum


----------



## tilt

Sum buddy (gonna geta hurrrttt)


----------



## Aurora

bosom buddy


----------



## jamesB

bosum art (related to Cuisinart but easier on the eyes)


----------



## Aurora

art tickle


----------



## jamesB

tickle her (see, now you got me started)


----------



## Aurora

her dell (to be jumped over or, like me, run around)


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## macdoodle

dell luge


----------



## eMacMan

luge nut


----------



## jamesB

eMacMan said:


> .


OK I give up, I've seen these single periods before from eMacMan,
anybody willing to let an ole-guy in to as what they mean?

nut bowl


----------



## SINC

super bowl


----------



## jamesB

super glue


----------



## SINC

glue ton


----------



## jamesB

watching ton (USA)


----------



## Greywolf

girl watching


----------



## SINC

cow girl


----------



## Aurora

cow tow


----------



## SINC

bees tow


----------



## macdoodle

bees tea


----------



## SINC

may bees


----------



## jamesB

may pull


----------



## Kazak

May Jones (say it with a Spanish accent)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

diss may


----------



## jamesB

May flower (think English separatists)


----------



## macdoodle

flower power (think 60's)


----------



## eMacMan

know power (Old VW Vans)


----------



## macdoodle

know knots


----------



## SINC

astro knots


----------



## jamesB

astro turf


----------



## SINC

turf war


----------



## jamesB

war as (think free software, and viruses)


----------



## tilt

As fault


----------



## KC4

fault tea (Towers)


----------



## jamesB

your fault (not mine!)


----------



## Kazak

summer fault (broken neck)


----------



## SINC

dee fault


----------



## jamesB

dee light


----------



## Aurora

light year


----------



## SINC

year long


----------



## jamesB

long gone


----------



## Kazak

gone dollar (British canoe)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Greywolf

silver dollar


----------



## jamesB

dollar daze


----------



## SINC

last dollar


----------



## jamesB

dollar short (and a day late)


----------



## Aurora

short bread


----------



## SINC

bread dead (veal cutlets)


----------



## tilt

In bread


----------



## eMacMan

bread spread (butter)


----------



## Aurora

bread line


----------



## SINC

ginger bread


----------



## eMacMan

Ginger Lee (An erotic dancer ???)


----------



## Kazak

Slush Ginger (John)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## macdoodle

ginger ale (Canada Dry)


----------



## SINC

pale ale


----------



## Aurora

pale face


----------



## SINC

face sing


----------



## Aurora

about face


----------



## KC4

face time


----------



## Kazak

face yeah (boards)


----------



## tilt

Sir face


----------



## SINC

ans sir


----------



## Kazak

sir ten


----------



## SINC

sir ens


----------



## Rps

ens cup [ Sinc you know where this is going....]


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> ens cup [ Sinc you know where this is going....]


Sure do!

cup cake


----------



## Rps

cake walk


----------



## Ena

walk ease (Barbara Woodhouse)


----------



## tilt

All walk (and no play)


----------



## SINC

bored walk


----------



## macdoodle

all mend oops! minute too late... 


bored did


----------



## SINC

can did


----------



## Aurora

can can (Is this permissible?) Little known French dance


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> can can (Is this permissible?) Little known French dance


Why not, it IS two words! 

can do (am able or reactor, your choice)


----------



## tilt

Do me


----------



## SINC

me knee


----------



## Aurora

knee dead


----------



## Kazak

Juan dead


----------



## KC4

applaud dead (He just slayed the audience!)


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> applaud dead (*He just slayed the audience!*)


Nice!!!

Dead last


----------



## Kazak

last dead (I'm thinking "slew")


----------



## Greywolf

last hope


----------



## SINC

hope full


----------



## KC4

hope chest (prepubescent girl's dream)


----------



## Kazak

chest set (see above)


----------



## Aurora

war chest


----------



## eMacMan

war den


----------



## Aurora

war fare


----------



## SINC

fare way (fore!)


----------



## tilt

No way!


----------



## SINC

key no


----------



## Kazak

Poke key (and Gumby)


----------



## macdoodle

Poke cur


----------



## SINC

wheels poke


----------



## Kazak

Helen Wheels (Wings tune)


----------



## jamesB

Helen earth


----------



## SINC

superb earth (if you get to the Grey Cup)


----------



## Kazak

Superb owl (in that other country)


----------



## SINC

superb um (saw one today in Safeway)


----------



## Aurora

superb oy (vey)


----------



## KC4

superb itch (Go ahead, scratch, I dare you)


----------



## Kazak

dumb itch (if you want your date to end early)


----------



## SINC

king dumb


----------



## macdoodle

king kong


----------



## Aurora

donkey kong


----------



## macdoodle

donkey hottie .. (remember him?)


----------



## Aurora

macdoodle said:


> donkey hottie .. (remember him?)


Brilliant Macdoodle
hottie biscuits (with butter)


----------



## KC4

macdoodle said:


> donkey hottie .. (remember him?)


 Si! Muy bueno! 

Hottie Cuisine


----------



## macdoodle

Merci mes amies... 

hottie forbears (it is cold out there!)


----------



## SINC

hottie bags (hot tea bags, get it?)


----------



## Kazak

bags hot


----------



## SINC

guns hot


----------



## Kazak

grapes hot


----------



## SINC

sour grapes


----------



## eMacMan

Cherries grapes


----------



## macdoodle

cherries jubilee (mmmm)


----------



## SINC

cherries picks


----------



## tilt

Jubilee wit?


----------



## SINC

You missed it by that much tilt! 

Back to cherries picks


----------



## Aurora

tooth picks


----------



## SINC

picks tar (three in hockey)


----------



## Kazak

picks are (Jobs' other job)


----------



## screature

are dent


----------



## Aurora

are biter (agree with his decision or be chewed out)


----------



## SINC

biter rent


----------



## Aurora

cur rent


----------



## SINC

abhor rent


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> You missed it by that much tilt! /QUOTE]
> 
> Sucks when that happens, especially when I had a great entry! Well, back to the game:
> 
> Pa rent


----------



## SINC

gram pa


----------



## Aurora

anna gram


----------



## Kazak

poly anna


----------



## tilt

Mono poly


----------



## SINC

poly graph


----------



## Aurora

graph spee (German warship)


----------



## macdoodle

graph ick


----------



## eMacMan

spee dough (doh)


----------



## Kazak

ick bin (ein Berliner)


----------



## Greywolf

bin ocular


----------



## SINC

has bin


----------



## Aurora

bin ocular


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> bin ocular


Hmm, Greywolf just used that one two posts ago. Want to try again?


----------



## KC4

bob bin


----------



## SINC

key bob


----------



## KC4

Neigh Bob (do they still make this coffee?)


----------



## SINC

(Yep, I buy it all the time)

fun neigh


----------



## KC4

Neigh scent (it's beginning to smell like a barn in here!)


----------



## SINC

rhea scent


----------



## eMacMan

con scent (bad legislation)


----------



## SINC

con verse


----------



## macdoodle

con door


----------



## ehMax

door knob


----------



## SINC

hob knob


----------



## eMacMan

Gobblers Knob


----------



## KC4

pretentious knob


----------



## SINC

knob bull


----------



## macdoodle

bull dozer


----------



## SINC

bull lion


----------



## Kazak

eh bull


----------



## SINC

eh line


----------



## tilt

Fee line


----------



## SINC

if fee


----------



## jamesB

fee bull


----------



## SINC

fee mur (don't break one)


----------



## jamesB

mur curry (the messenger)


----------



## Aurora

Madame curry (discovered radium)


----------



## macdoodle

curry nah ( repeat ... Bob Dylan... )


----------



## Kazak

Curry ah (North or South)


----------



## eMacMan

(that) ah so (Trudeau)


----------



## macdoodle

So Ho (trendy district in NY...)


----------



## Kazak

so cellist (lefty)


----------



## macdoodle

so ray


----------



## Kazak

ray deum


----------



## jamesB

whore ray (for hollywood)


----------



## Greywolf

ray ban


----------



## SINC

sting ray


----------



## eMacMan

ray sore


----------



## KC4

doe ray (me fa so la tea doughhhhh)


----------



## SINC

doe norse


----------



## macdoodle

doe boy


----------



## SINC

win doe


----------



## Kazak

win win (too)


----------



## eMacMan

win tear :-eek::-eek:


----------



## macdoodle

tear able ( winter)


----------



## SINC

miss tear


----------



## macdoodle

miss steak


----------



## SINC

grub steak


----------



## macdoodle

steak house (Black Angus)


----------



## SINC

flop house


----------



## Kazak

giggle flop


----------



## jamesB

miss steak (yours, not mine)


----------



## SINC

flop ping (bad golf shot with good club)


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> miss steak (yours, not mine)





macdoodle said:


> miss steak



Ooops.


----------



## tilt

Ping me (a short African radar burst?)


----------



## SINC

grass ping


----------



## macdoodle

low ping


----------



## eMacMan

elope ping


----------



## SINC

anti elope


----------



## KC4

anvil elope 

(gave a letter to the postman, 
he put it in his sack. 
Bright in early next morning, 
he had a broken back.....)


----------



## SINC

envy elope


----------



## eMacMan

ante elope


----------



## Kazak

elope fusion (the ability to speak clearly with physicists)


----------



## SINC

con fusion


----------



## macdoodle

con fur


----------



## Kazak

con descend


----------



## macdoodle

con torte


----------



## SINC

torte us


----------



## eMacMan

us airy


----------



## SINC

core us


----------



## eMacMan

core Taos


----------



## Aurora

apple core


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> Ooops.


Ooops would be an under statement.

Apple Jack


----------



## Greywolf

jack son


----------



## SINC

son knee (out today)


----------



## jamesB

knee jerk


----------



## SINC

knee deep


----------



## Kazak

Deep pack (Chopra)


----------



## calpurs

six pack


----------



## SINC

class six (oldies but goodies)


----------



## Kazak

six fiend (just for you, Tilt)


----------



## jamesB

six teen (I can still dream)


----------



## SINC

base six


----------



## macdoodle

six shooter


----------



## SINC

six pack


----------



## jamesB

pack mule


----------



## SINC

pack cage


----------



## jamesB

cage birds


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> six fiend (just for you, Tilt)


Heheheh

Pack Eastern (country next to India)

Oops, Birds hit


----------



## SINC

hit list


----------



## Kazak

list tureen 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

catty list


----------



## jamesB

catty litter (kitty-litter for mature cats)


----------



## eMacMan

litter alley


----------



## SINC

bling litter


----------



## macdoodle

litter airy


----------



## Abby

airy toys


----------



## SINC

leaf airy


----------



## macdoodle

airy potter....


----------



## Kazak

trains potter


----------



## SINC

trains team


----------



## KC4

quad trains


----------



## eMacMan

dual quad (409)


----------



## Kazak

quad erotic (something about _x_ cubed)


----------



## jamesB

quad droplet


----------



## Greywolf

super quad (TaylorMade golf club)


----------



## SINC

super charge


----------



## macdoodle

charge card


----------



## SINC

plaque card


----------



## macdoodle

card did ... (not for ages!)


----------



## Kazak

did dull (hey)


----------



## macdoodle

dull up (of cream )


----------



## jamesB

up yours :yikes:


----------



## eMacMan

surfs up


----------



## jamesB

hick up


----------



## Aurora

hick town


----------



## SINC

chic hick


----------



## jamesB

chic let (gummy)


----------



## KC4

chic Ken (Barbie's mate)


----------



## Kazak

lie Ken (typical male)


----------



## eMacMan

lie yar (prerequisite to becoming a politician)


----------



## macdoodle

lie bell (if you do become a politician)


----------



## SINC

bell lie (aka beer belly)


----------



## K2ACP

bell boy


----------



## SINC

bell fast


----------



## Kazak

Desi bell (Luuuuuuuuuuucy...)


----------



## SINC

desi lou (production co. for above)


----------



## Kazak

lou pins (Dennis Moore, Dennis Moore . . .)


----------



## SINC

pins ticks (ouch)


----------



## Aurora

pins tripe


----------



## SINC

tripe vent


----------



## macdoodle

tripe ease (give it a chance)


----------



## jamesB

stripped ease (give it a look)


----------



## SINC

ease cell


----------



## Kazak

cell toffee


----------



## SINC

can cell


----------



## eMacMan

Can sir


----------



## SINC

sir cull


----------



## eMacMan

my call


----------



## Aurora

eMacMan said:


> my call


Sorry. Wrong word
Sir vent


----------



## macdoodle

vent out (german friend's adventures)


----------



## KC4

vent titillate


----------



## tilt

tit titillate (or not titillate, that is the question)


----------



## Aurora

tit mouse (I'm a leg man myself)


----------



## macdoodle

mouse trap


----------



## Aurora

trap line


----------



## macdoodle

line man (for the county)


----------



## K2ACP

manly man


----------



## SINC

man dabble


----------



## Aurora

man Friday (Crusoe's bud)


----------



## singingcrow

man shun


----------



## KC4

invent shun


----------



## jamesB

attend shun


----------



## SINC

attend ants


----------



## Kazak

Ants twerp


----------



## SINC

attend ants


----------



## eMacMan

Sorry Sinc you doubled up.

twerp thyme


----------



## SINC

So I did, up late, too tired I guess.

thyme men


----------



## jamesB

men straight


----------



## jamesB

men straight


----------



## SINC

demon straight


----------



## macdoodle

demon stirs (are comin')


----------



## SINC

stirs tick


----------



## Kazak

poll stirs


----------



## SINC

poll auks


----------



## tilt

Ball auks


----------



## Kazak

Audi ball


----------



## eMacMan

auks Hillary


----------



## SINC

audi bull


----------



## jamesB

bull ship


----------



## SINC

bull dog


----------



## eMacMan

dog rill


----------



## tilt

Tend rill


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> dog rill


Nice.

rill life


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

seed rill (down on the farm)


----------



## jamesB

oiled rill


----------



## K2ACP

seed shooter


----------



## Kazak

"Oiled again." (Canola Man catches another villain.)


----------



## SINC

again stir (a la the Untouchables)


----------



## tilt

Stir ring


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> again stir (a la the Untouchables)


:clap: good one!



Stir numb


----------



## SINC

numb nuts (sorry, it was there)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> numb nuts (sorry, it was there)


(sitting in the bleachers at the game are we??):lmao:


numb bum (goes with the above... also there! )


----------



## SINC

bum bull (bee)


----------



## Aurora

stumble bum


----------



## jamesB

stumble jumper


----------



## tilt

(My) King bum (for an arse!)


----------



## Aurora

king key


----------



## jamesB

(hold it guys last valid words "stumble jumper")

puddle jumper


----------



## eMacMan

muddle puddle (PET at his best)


----------



## Kazak

heavy muddle


----------



## jamesB

heavy breathing


----------



## SINC

not heavy (he's my brother)


----------



## macdoodle

astro not


----------



## KC4

astro cove (luck!)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> astro cove (luck!)


excellent!! :clap:

cove vert


----------



## SINC

con vert (we'll see them in the Grey Cup game)


----------



## eMacMan

vert icicle


----------



## KC4

Icicle helmeted (safety first!)


----------



## SINC

icicle drop


----------



## Aurora

drop kick (back to that football game)


----------



## jamesB

eaves drop


----------



## Aurora

fall eaves (start raking)


----------



## SINC

fall ball


----------



## Aurora

fall able


----------



## jamesB

maul able


----------



## SINC

far maul (type of tractor)


----------



## tilt

Far out (man!)


----------



## SINC

burn out


----------



## macdoodle

out age


----------



## eMacMan

rag out (sauced)


----------



## Aurora

rag tag


----------



## macdoodle

wash rag


----------



## jamesB

wash out


----------



## macdoodle

out field


----------



## eMacMan

field her (TSA motto)


----------



## SINC

her peas


----------



## Kazak

peas stole (don't make me shoot, Senor)


----------



## SINC

slur peas (at 7-Eleven)


----------



## tilt

Warren peas


----------



## eMacMan

Warren tease


----------



## Kazak

herbal tease


----------



## KC4

DEVO tease 

(Now whip it
Into shape
Shape it up
Get straight
Go forward
Move ahead
Try to detect it
It's not too late
To whip it
Whip it good)


----------



## tilt

Devo shun


----------



## jamesB

is Devo even a word? I can't find it in any dictionary.


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> is Devo even a word? I can't find it in any dictionary.


We have been accepting proper nouns all along, including people names and band names.

Devo lotion


----------



## SINC

hand lotion


----------



## Kazak

hand iron


----------



## KC4

iron nick


----------



## SINC

nick call


----------



## Aurora

call us


----------



## SINC

tell us


----------



## Aurora

tell apathy


----------



## Kazak

(I hope) apathy exam.


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> (I hope) apathy exam.


:clap: love it!

exam pull


----------



## friend

pull man


----------



## Greywolf

man hole


----------



## friend

man age


----------



## SINC

acre age


----------



## Aurora

age appropriate


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## macdoodle

ad age


----------



## Aurora

stone age


----------



## macdoodle

base stone (needed in the quartet)


----------



## SINC

speaker stone


----------



## eMacMan

soap stone (with a tip of the hat to our native carvers)


----------



## SINC

soap suds


----------



## KC4

soap pirahna (singing mobster fish)


----------



## SINC

lie soap


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> lie soap


(the special soap to wash out that mouth... :lmao


soap opera


----------



## SINC

pea soap (thicker than pea soup)


----------



## macdoodle

hap pea


----------



## eMacMan

hap penny (only thing worth less than a penny)


----------



## macdoodle

hap hazard


----------



## SINC

miss hap


----------



## ehMax

miss congeniality


----------



## ehMax

miss America


----------



## SINC

diss miss


----------



## Aurora

miss stake (of 1995)


----------



## SINC

miss aisle


----------



## Aurora

aisle land (narrow strip of land surrounded by water)


----------



## SINC

pole land


----------



## Aurora

pole dancer


----------



## SINC

rum pole (of the Bailey)


----------



## Aurora

for rum (Maybe this one)


----------



## SINC

decor rum (not here some days)


----------



## Aurora

rum tot (ahoy)


----------



## SINC

tot telltale


----------



## Aurora

tot erring (after the rum)


----------



## SINC

fish erring


----------



## Aurora

fish cakes


----------



## ehMax

johnny cakes


----------



## SINC

cotton johnny


----------



## eMacMan

cotton Ginny


----------



## cdncableguy

cotton plantation


----------



## ehMax

Ginny Weasley


----------



## friend

cotton candy


----------



## cdncableguy

Eh max you missed out try again

friend - not sure where you joined in


----------



## SINC

friend is right.

candy cane


----------



## Macfury

Caine mutiny


----------



## friend

Caine Prize


----------



## SINC

coke caine


----------



## cdncableguy

SINC said:


> friend is right.
> 
> candy cane


Right wow its been a long day

coke can


----------



## friend

can can


----------



## cdncableguy

tin can


----------



## friend

Tin tin


----------



## SINC

tin deer


----------



## KC4

oh deer


----------



## friend

dear born


----------



## SINC

born neo


----------



## cdncableguy

born identity


----------



## SINC

born free


----------



## cdncableguy

free dome


----------



## SINC

king dome


----------



## cdncableguy

chrome dome


----------



## friend

chrome pet


----------



## SINC

pet thing


----------



## cdncableguy

pet tea


----------



## SINC

tea pot


----------



## cdncableguy

pot tea


----------



## friend

pot luck


----------



## Mac_100x

luck game


----------



## cdncableguy

bad luck


----------



## friend

bad dish


----------



## SINC

dish aped (like a UFO)


----------



## Kazak

aped etude


----------



## SINC

etude brutus?


----------



## Kazak

brutus sore


----------



## KC4

Bronte sore (withering sights)


----------



## Kazak

bronte view (fancy meeting you here)


----------



## KC4

inter view (a dead end)


----------



## Aurora

inter national


----------



## SINC

snow inter


----------



## macdoodle

snow block


----------



## SINC

block heater


----------



## macdoodle

block head


----------



## jamesB

good head


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> good head


 redundant?

Good enough (Larry, former Canuck and Flyer)


----------



## jamesB

Kazak said:


> redundant?


I'm confused here, redundant as in which post?


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> I'm confused here, redundant as in which post?


No, I was implying that there was an internal redundancy in your two-word phrase. Another attempt at humour dies the big death. This is what I get for not using smilies. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## eMacMan

know good


----------



## Kazak

crow know (-synclastically infundibulated)


----------



## jamesB

sin crow


----------



## Greywolf

Kazak said:


> redundant?
> 
> Good enough (Larry, former Canuck and Flyer)


Ha, I went to school with that guy, he was tough even when he was a young boy!!


----------



## Greywolf

sin full


----------



## SINC

cause sin


----------



## Lawrence

Lost Cause


----------



## SINC

ball lost (in the rough)


----------



## Lawrence

Star Lost


----------



## SINC

trick star


----------



## eMacMan

star struck (found a meteorite)


----------



## SINC

con struck


----------



## macdoodle

struck tour


----------



## SINC

mass tour


----------



## macdoodle

mass sieve


----------



## SINC

sieve viral


----------



## KC4

Oprah sieve


----------



## SINC

pen sieve


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Oprah sieve


nice!! 

sieve ant


----------



## SINC

ant equated


----------



## jamesB

foreign equated (sinful)


----------



## SINC

foreign tissue


----------



## jamesB

foreign policy


----------



## SINC

policy paper


----------



## jamesB

white paper


----------



## macdoodle

paper view


----------



## jamesB

rear view


----------



## SINC

car rear


----------



## Kazak

car pal


----------



## macdoodle

stay pal


----------



## SINC

stay men


----------



## jamesB

com men


----------



## SINC

tell com


----------



## jamesB

tell ePhone


----------



## KC4

flow tell


----------



## macdoodle

tell us


----------



## Lawrence

Do Tell


----------



## jamesB

Do nuts


----------



## Kazak

nuts sofas (slow down)


----------



## Aurora

nuts hell


----------



## jamesB

wall nuts


----------



## SINC

Wall eye (yum)


----------



## jamesB

eye lids


----------



## tilt

Eye do


----------



## jamesB

do what


----------



## SINC

what word


----------



## jamesB

any word


----------



## SINC

fore word


----------



## Kazak

Casey fore (somewhere around here)


----------



## SINC

fore score


----------



## jamesB

fore skin (the devil made me say it)


----------



## SINC

skin knee


----------



## Aurora

knee dead


----------



## SINC

dead line


----------



## jamesB

dead wrong


----------



## KC4

dead locks (shorn dreads)


----------



## Mac_100x

dead trap


----------



## SINC

trap peas


----------



## Kazak

Von Trap (Noooooooooo!)


----------



## jamesB

steel trap


----------



## Kazak

Steel Edam (cheesy 70s band)


----------



## jamesB

steel magnolias (1989 movie)


----------



## Greywolf

blue steel


----------



## SINC

blue wing (on gun barrels)


----------



## Aurora

blue toe (Popeye's nemesis)


----------



## SINC

missile toe ('tis the season)


----------



## KC4

toe leo (It's like Polio, only it affects just the toes)


----------



## SINC

leo nerd (a guy named leonard who has a pen pack in his shirt pocket)


----------



## eMacMan

leo nine


----------



## Kazak

Borg Nine (Ernest on Star Trek)


----------



## KC4

ice borg (the bane of Federation Starship NCC- 14041912 USS Titanic)


----------



## macdoodle

nine pin (bowling)


----------



## jamesB

nine eleven


----------



## SINC

kay nine


----------



## macdoodle

kay purr


----------



## SINC

risk kay


----------



## jamesB

kay putt


----------



## SINC

putt tee


----------



## jamesB

putt tiers


----------



## Kazak

crocodile tiers


----------



## SINC

wild crocodile (think Haley)


----------



## Aurora

wild rice


----------



## SINC

idle wild


----------



## Aurora

idle lick


----------



## SINC

metal lick


----------



## eMacMan

metal ion


----------



## SINC

mill ion


----------



## eMacMan

staunch ion


----------



## jamesB

exacerbate ion


----------



## SINC

moat ion


----------



## tilt

Rye moat (drinking whiskey from far away )


----------



## jamesB

ion sphere


----------



## Kazak

rye bald


----------



## SINC

rye ming


----------



## Kazak

scree ming


----------



## SINC

plain scree ( a Native tribe)


----------



## tilt

Aero plain


----------



## SINC

aero bar


----------



## macdoodle

bar none


----------



## SINC

none sense


----------



## jamesB

bar fight


----------



## SINC

Ooops, still at none sense.


----------



## Lawrence

Bar None


----------



## SINC

dolawren said:


> Bar None


That too was just used:



macdoodle said:


> bar none


Still at none sense.


----------



## macdoodle

bar burr


----------



## SINC

Nope, sorry, please refresh, still at: 

none sense. :lmao:


----------



## Lawrence

Sense Less


----------



## macdoodle

sense sing


----------



## Aurora

sense hockey (Ottawa cheers for them)


----------



## SINC

bah hockey (or humbug)


----------



## Aurora

pooh bah (Grand)


----------



## SINC

pooh bare (fred flintstone naked?)


----------



## tilt

Sham pooh


----------



## SINC

sham bulls (all that's left after a storm)


----------



## KC4

shim sham


----------



## SINC

kick shim (with a large boot)


----------



## Kazak

shim bowl (represents something)


----------



## SINC

dum bowl (as opposed to wise owl)


----------



## Kazak

dum dee (repeat until someone hits you with a blunt object)


----------



## SINC

dee rich (gotta scratch)


----------



## KC4

bod dee


----------



## SINC

bod ice


----------



## Kazak

ice oppose


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> ice oppose


:clap: brava! 

oppose tit (note)


----------



## SINC

bra tit (along with me)


----------



## jamesB

tit elate


----------



## Kazak

Tit tannic (iced tea?)


----------



## jamesB

Brit tannic


----------



## SINC

brit tale


----------



## jamesB

coat tale


----------



## macdoodle

tale or


----------



## eMacMan

or gan (for whatever reason gan does pass spell check)


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> or gan (for whatever reason gan does pass spell check)


probably because you tried a gan and a gan and a gan . . .


----------



## SINC

man or


----------



## macdoodle

hang man (remember that game??)


----------



## Kazak

hang kerchief


----------



## SINC

hang glider


----------



## jamesB

porch glider


----------



## KC4

porch isled


----------



## eMacMan

porch eh


----------



## SINC

porch shaw (not to be confused with porsche)


----------



## jamesB

rick shaw


----------



## SINC

rick less (aka Don the grouch_


----------



## Kazak

lime rick


----------



## SINC

sub lime


----------



## jamesB

sub terrain


----------



## SINC

sub missive


----------



## jamesB

per missive


----------



## SINC

per suede


----------



## Kazak

toxic suede (Aerosmith: walk this way, toxic suede)


----------



## eMacMan

suede purse (suede)


----------



## SINC

purse suing


----------



## jamesB

silk purse


----------



## Kazak

Baa silk (Fawlty)


----------



## KC4

silk keyer


----------



## macdoodle

silk kin (Lama)


----------



## Aurora

kin dread (Spirit)


----------



## tilt

Hun dread


----------



## Aurora

dread nought


----------



## SINC

nought tee


----------



## Aurora

nought alas


----------



## SINC

alas tick


----------



## macdoodle

(i love) alas see


----------



## Abby

see double


----------



## tilt

Man double


----------



## macdoodle

man err


----------



## SINC

err bull


----------



## jamesB

bull it


----------



## Kazak

bull eaten


----------



## jamesB

good eaten


----------



## Greywolf

no good


----------



## SINC

good lea


----------



## Kazak

good almighty


----------



## SINC

good will


----------



## Aurora

will full


----------



## SINC

mind full


----------



## Aurora

never mind (Gilda Radner)


----------



## SINC

never land


----------



## jamesB

never have


----------



## KC4

never thallus


----------



## SINC

almost never


----------



## jamesB

almost everything


----------



## Aurora

almost lost


----------



## SINC

lost cause


----------



## Kazak

cause zen


----------



## jamesB

froze zen


----------



## SINC

zen bony (ice cleaning high)


----------



## Aurora

bony part (French dude)


----------



## SINC

deep part


----------



## eMacMan

frozen part (usually nose or toes)


----------



## Aurora

part tickle


----------



## SINC

tickle me (elmo)


----------



## tilt

Can tickle (Scarborough Fair anyone?)


----------



## SINC

tusk can (vacation in Italy)


----------



## Aurora

soup can


----------



## SINC

pee soup


----------



## Aurora

soup con


----------



## SINC

con duct


----------



## jamesB

con struck


----------



## SINC

silly con


----------



## jamesB

silly putty


----------



## SINC

putty our (golf ball)


----------



## jamesB

putty knife


----------



## Greywolf

knife edge


----------



## SINC

knoll edge


----------



## Kazak

edge aspirate


----------



## SINC

Depp aspirate (Johnny to some)


----------



## Aurora

Depp art


----------



## SINC

depp ends


----------



## Aurora

ends one (for a touchdown)


----------



## eMacMan

one earful


----------



## KC4

one drossily


----------



## SINC

one during


----------



## tilt

One ton (soup)


----------



## KC4

Juan tonneau (amera)


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Juan tonneau (amera)


You really meant:

Juan ton (neau amera) didn't you?

Juan more


----------



## Kazak

Juan during (I love to go a- ) (that's your earworm for the day)


----------



## macdoodle

during finger (is for diamonds!)


----------



## Lawrence

Gold Finger


----------



## SINC

fools gold


----------



## KC4

gold phish (Shares in a Nigerian mine for sale!)


----------



## SINC

gold finch (or phinch)


----------



## eMacMan

Ring gold (Starr)


----------



## SINC

ring gears


----------



## tilt

Barter ring


----------



## SINC

anchor ring


----------



## tilt

Oh anchor (a British ****er?)


----------



## SINC

anchor sway


----------



## Kazak

anchor management


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> anchor management


Good one. Wish it was I who had thought of it 

Upper management


----------



## SINC

fowls upper


----------



## macdoodle

upper berth


----------



## KC4

berth daze


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> berth daze


:lmao: pretty much sums up the 'entrance' :clap: good one



daze see


----------



## Aurora

see bring (racing)


----------



## jamesB

sargasso see


----------



## KC4

freaky see (If at first you don't fricassee, fry, fry a hen!)


----------



## Greywolf

see more (putter manufacturer)


----------



## SINC

eat more (candy bar)


----------



## Aurora

more bid


----------



## SINC

bid dies


----------



## Aurora

dies sect


----------



## SINC

can dies


----------



## tilt

Dies on (sucks real good )


----------



## jamesB

lies on (co-operation)


----------



## Aurora

lies sense


----------



## SINC

lies hope (cleans if you say it quickly)


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> lies hope (cleans if you say it quickly)


Good one Sinc

Hope fully


----------



## KC4

wrong fully


----------



## SINC

saw wrong (Indian wear)


----------



## Aurora

rick saw (It's the accent)


----------



## SINC

rick cards (red beer)


----------



## eMacMan

Rick Man (Larry the ....)


----------



## SINC

spider man


----------



## macdoodle

man dabble


----------



## SINC

man achoo (Indian spirit that sneezes)


----------



## jamesB

achoo chew (toy train)


----------



## SINC

chew ere


----------



## Kazak

chew baccalaureate (when Wookies graduate)


----------



## SINC

ash chew


----------



## macdoodle

ash fault


----------



## tilt

Fault eaters


----------



## SINC

deaf fault


----------



## jamesB

deaf figure


----------



## SINC

deaf fine


----------



## jamesB

deaf occult


----------



## SINC

deaf fen


----------



## jamesB

deaf equate


----------



## tilt

High Deaf


----------



## eMacMan

Deaf baker


----------



## jamesB

deaf end


----------



## SINC

end ivy (too much endive in the salad)


----------



## Kazak

saline ivy


----------



## jamesB

saline solution


----------



## SINC

neutral solution


----------



## jamesB

acetic solution


----------



## SINC

no solution


----------



## Lawrence

Salute Solution


----------



## jamesB

satisfactory solution


----------



## SINC

un satisfactory


----------



## Kazak

un cull


----------



## jamesB

un savory


----------



## SINC

cage un


----------



## Aurora

un abated


----------



## SINC

anger abated


----------



## Kazak

Anger What (Cambodia)


----------



## jamesB

what sup (my days in the Hood!)


----------



## Aurora

what ermine (delivers h20 to the house)


----------



## Kazak

Ermine Muenster (hairy cheese)


----------



## KC4

yours ermine?


----------



## Aurora

yours sincerely


----------



## Kazak

yours elf


----------



## KC4

elf employed (toy shop)


----------



## SINC

books elf


----------



## Kazak

hymns elf


----------



## Aurora

elf ant (Big grey thing with a trunk)


----------



## SINC

elf help (santa's crew)


----------



## Aurora

help less


----------



## jamesB

Less Miserables (the musical)


----------



## Aurora

Less Paul (great guitar)


----------



## jamesB

Paul Jones (John, the american naval legend)


----------



## Aurora

paul bearer


----------



## jamesB

summons bearer


----------



## Aurora

summons coming (Could be Santa)


----------



## SINC

coming next (to this theatre)


----------



## Aurora

next computer


----------



## SINC

an next (the adjoining land)


----------



## Aurora

cone an (the barbarian)


----------



## SINC

silly cone


----------



## Aurora

silly putty (You saw that coming didn't you Sinc)


----------



## SINC

window putty


----------



## tilt

Microsoft Window (no multi-user)


----------



## Kazak

window whack (In the jungle, the quiet jungle, the lion sleeps tonight)


----------



## SINC

whack amoled


----------



## jamesB

biv whack


----------



## Aurora

chilly whack (BC)


----------



## Kazak

whack cough (another one for you, tilt)


----------



## jamesB

Hic cough (wild Bill)


----------



## Greywolf

hic cup


----------



## SINC

egg cup


----------



## Aurora

egg stink (gone forever)


----------



## KC4

egg centric


----------



## eMacMan

egg aggravate


----------



## Kazak

bad egg (that's me)


----------



## jamesB

egg nostic


----------



## eMacMan

nostic dramas


----------



## SINC

dramas poof


----------



## jamesB

idiot poof yikes: need to put my teeth in)


----------



## eMacMan

idiot boxes (congressional abodes)


----------



## Kazak

without boxes (It came . . . )


----------



## SINC

boxes press


----------



## jamesB

press gang


----------



## Kazak

Wolf gang


----------



## SINC

gang green


----------



## jamesB

gang bang


----------



## SINC

bang gore


----------



## jamesB

gore tex


----------



## eMacMan

Tex assassin


----------



## jamesB

assassin nation


----------



## tilt

Damn nation


----------



## jamesB

first nation


----------



## SINC

tar nation


----------



## tilt

Semi tar (half of a pirate's sword?)


----------



## SINC

semi trailer


----------



## Abby

full trailer


----------



## SINC

hand full


----------



## Abby

free hand


----------



## jamesB

hand job


----------



## Kazak

hand off


----------



## jamesB

off end


----------



## Aurora

hand some


----------



## eMacMan

jumped the tracks there
end over (MD)


----------



## KC4

apres end


----------



## jamesB

dead end


----------



## Greywolf

dead head


----------



## SINC

head liner


----------



## Aurora

head case


----------



## SINC

suit case


----------



## KC4

purr suit (cat's pajamas)


----------



## SINC

suit table


----------



## Aurora

market table


----------



## SINC

super market


----------



## Aurora

common market


----------



## SINC

market place


----------



## Aurora

place mat


----------



## eMacMan

read place (Library)


----------



## Aurora

read instrument


----------



## jamesB

speed read


----------



## Aurora

read just (now it works)


----------



## Kazak

just ice


----------



## Aurora

ice dubai (dat catches de fish)


----------



## SINC

corn ice


----------



## jamesB

ache corn


----------



## SINC

ache eave


----------



## eMacMan

eave inning


----------



## Aurora

eave strop


----------



## DynamicOverride

Razor Strop


----------



## jamesB

strop sign


----------



## DynamicOverride

Yield Sign


----------



## jamesB

neon sign


----------



## SINC

sign age


----------



## DynamicOverride

age spots


----------



## SINC

spots oiled


----------



## Aurora

hot spots


----------



## SINC

slings hot


----------



## Joker Eh

hot potatoe


----------



## Aurora

potatoe dumplings


----------



## SINC

Hmm, when did potato grew an extra letter?

apple dumplings


----------



## jamesB

about 2 posts back...

cornmeal dumplings


----------



## SINC

cornmeal feed


----------



## jamesB

feed lots


----------



## SINC

pie lots


----------



## Kazak

pie row (maniac)


----------



## jamesB

fur row (as in ploughing)


----------



## tilt

Row mantis (love bug)


----------



## SINC

row boat


----------



## Kazak

boat eye


----------



## SINC

boat ail


----------



## Aurora

ail meant


----------



## eldercaddy

boat bought


----------



## SINC

spy bought


----------



## DynamicOverride

Spy Camera


----------



## SINC

chris spy


----------



## DynamicOverride

spy ware


----------



## SINC

spy rail


----------



## macdoodle

rail ling


----------



## SINC

guard rail


----------



## macdoodle

guard did


----------



## Kazak

Hay guard (the Horrible)


----------



## SINC

sash hay


----------



## Greywolf

window sash


----------



## SINC

volcano sash


----------



## Aurora

sash quash


----------



## jamesB

Zucchinis quash


----------



## Aurora

quash court


----------



## macdoodle

hay maker


----------



## KC4

hay ewe!


----------



## eMacMan

ewe donut


----------



## macdoodle

ewe man (we are only)


----------



## SINC

We derailed four posts back:



Aurora said:


> quash court


Then this:



macdoodle said:


> hay maker


So now we're at:

court house


----------



## jamesB

night court


----------



## SINC

night mare


----------



## DynamicOverride

night stalker


----------



## SINC

night time


----------



## DynamicOverride

tee time


----------



## SINC

time stamp


----------



## DynamicOverride

rubber stamp


----------



## eMacMan

(Calgary) Stamp Eater


----------



## DynamicOverride

Soul Eater (anime series)


----------



## macdoodle

Soul food


----------



## Joker Eh

SINC said:


> Hmm, when did potato grew an extra letter?


LOL, very true


----------



## SINC

soul full


----------



## macdoodle

soul ger. (yes, it is in the dictionary)


----------



## eMacMan

Ger main


----------



## Joker Eh

main computer


----------



## DynamicOverride

main frame


----------



## SINC

doe main


----------



## DynamicOverride

main event


----------



## jamesB

event full


----------



## SINC

event eye (ie: 2-2)


----------



## eMacMan

odd event


----------



## SINC

ploughs odd


----------



## Joker Eh

SINC said:


> ploughs odd


----------



## Aurora

I'm assuming plough sod joker eh.
odd jobs


----------



## Joker Eh

Aurora said:


> I'm assuming plough sod joker eh.
> odd jobs


then if its "sod" then you can't use the word "odd"


----------



## jamesB

whoops, someone else made the mistake of reading the original rules...

odd enough


----------



## tilt

Odd nary


----------



## eMacMan

caw nary


----------



## SINC

ma caw


----------



## tilt

Caw nation


----------



## eMacMan

caw knew


----------



## SINC

knew shoes


----------



## Abby

shoes off


----------



## SINC

off end


----------



## macdoodle

off fur


----------



## tilt

Fur long


----------



## SINC

fur low (on military leave)


----------



## Aurora

fur ever


----------



## SINC

fur nice


----------



## Aurora

fur there


----------



## macdoodle

fur boughten


----------



## jamesB

sail boughten (all day long)


----------



## eMacMan

boughten worst


----------



## macdoodle

boughten up (your shirt!)


----------



## eMacMan

stir up


----------



## jamesB

up yours


----------



## Greywolf

yours elf


----------



## SINC

cleans elf


----------



## macdoodle

shell elf


----------



## jamesB

someone elf


----------



## macdoodle

elf lent (thanks to my 2 year old )


----------



## jamesB

sigh lent


----------



## macdoodle

lent ill


----------



## SINC

monument ill


----------



## jamesB

ill advised


----------



## SINC

sever ill


----------



## jamesB

ill eagle (against the law to harbor a sick bird)


----------



## tilt

Windows ill


----------



## jamesB

Windows Vista


----------



## SINC

scenic vista


----------



## tilt

Vista record (sign-in in a prison maybe?)


----------



## jamesB

record keeper


----------



## Kazak

Keeper Sutherland


----------



## eMacMan

Bee Keeper


----------



## DynamicOverride

Spelling Bee


----------



## SINC

keeper son (your best employee)


----------



## eMacMan

(off track so)

Miss Spelling


----------



## SINC

diss miss


----------



## jamesB

miss steak


----------



## SINC

poker steak


----------



## Aurora

vampire steak ( I always keep one under the bed )


----------



## SINC

steak claim (there's gold in them thar hills)


----------



## Aurora

claim chowder (That's a Boston accent)


----------



## jamesB

claim check (baggage handling)


----------



## SINC

claim atoll (mix to make caesars)


----------



## jamesB

knot atoll


----------



## Kazak

knot tea (it's Friday night)


----------



## Greywolf

tea spoon


----------



## macdoodle

tea leaves


----------



## jamesB

tea forto


----------



## SINC

par tea


----------



## Aurora

tea shirt


----------



## KC4

tea cher


----------



## Aurora

cher noble


----------



## SINC

arch cher


----------



## jamesB

arch chee (Bunker)


----------



## macdoodle

chee purr


----------



## Aurora

purr loin


----------



## SINC

loin roast


----------



## Aurora

loin cloth


----------



## SINC

cloth thing


----------



## Aurora

thing king


----------



## SINC

ass king


----------



## Aurora

king key


----------



## SINC

key purse


----------



## macdoodle

key nest


----------



## Aurora

nest egg


----------



## macdoodle

bacon egg (bread) ( or just one egg... )


----------



## SINC

bacon time (after being late)


----------



## Aurora

time card


----------



## tilt

(Kim) Card asian


----------



## jamesB

south asian


----------



## SINC

down south


----------



## tilt

Get down (Arnie's favourite dialogue)


----------



## eMacMan

down parka (the other choice is Arizona)


----------



## SINC

parka car (parallel if necessary)


----------



## jamesB

car bradder (4 barrel)


----------



## Kazak

Car Knack (the Magnificent)


----------



## SINC

knack cured


----------



## Kazak

cured ham (obviously not Jean-Claude van Damme)


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> cured ham (obviously not Jean-Claude van Damme)


:lmao::lmao: good one, nothing could 'cure' him! :lmao:


ham berg


----------



## jamesB

ham stir (cute little rodent)


----------



## Aurora

stir fry


----------



## Kazak

(deep) fry your


----------



## SINC

bell fry (bats and all)


----------



## Greywolf

bar bell


----------



## SINC

bar ring (sea)


----------



## Greywolf

ring worm


----------



## SINC

glow worm


----------



## Greywolf

after glow


----------



## SINC

ring glow (not starr)


----------



## eMacMan

Star ring (drum roll...)


----------



## SINC

star tell


----------



## jamesB

star choice


----------



## SINC

miss star


----------



## Aurora

evening star


----------



## jamesB

miss sauga (short version)


----------



## Aurora

C'mon. We have to use real words
Christ miss


----------



## jamesB

Aurora said:


> C'mon. We have to use real words
> Christ miss


I'm going to assume the word you're complaining about is 'sauga'.
Next time try a little research before flaming.

miss chief


----------



## KC4

hanker chief


----------



## Aurora

Sorry if I offended you jamesB but it didn't show up in my dictionary and I would hardly call it a flame. Thanks for the edification.


----------



## Aurora

chief cook (and bottle washer)


----------



## jamesB

cook out


----------



## Aurora

coming out (of the closet)


----------



## SINC

branch out


----------



## jamesB

branch water (with my scotch)


----------



## SINC

still water


----------



## eMacMan

can still


----------



## SINC

corn still


----------



## jamesB

corn knee


----------



## Kazak

fun knee


----------



## macdoodle

knee deep


----------



## SINC

deep pest


----------



## eMacMan

pest elate


----------



## SINC

pest tall (mortar too)


----------



## macdoodle

more tall


----------



## SINC

men tall


----------



## jamesB

Too tall (Jones, of basketball fame)


----------



## SINC

chris tall


----------



## Kazak

fate tall


----------



## SINC

fate full


----------



## jamesB

fate tilley


----------



## SINC

tilley leaves


----------



## Aurora

tilley hat


----------



## SINC

bulls hat


----------



## jamesB

bulls hit


----------



## SINC

hit chess


----------



## jamesB

chess scold (winter woes)


----------



## SINC

it scold (brrr)


----------



## jamesB

she it


----------



## SINC

her she (Pa.)


----------



## jamesB

He She (LA.)


----------



## SINC

bat he (to get clean)


----------



## jamesB

com bat


----------



## SINC

com fort


----------



## jamesB

tree fort


----------



## Kazak

fort unit


----------



## SINC

fort night


----------



## jamesB

night club


----------



## Aurora

night sweats


----------



## jamesB

mid night


----------



## Aurora

mid terms


----------



## Kazak

mid den (mast)


----------



## SINC

den eye


----------



## eMacMan

eye dolls (as in watchin all the girls go by)


----------



## SINC

dolls heap (in your back yard eM)


----------



## eMacMan

notch heap


----------



## jamesB

scrap heap


----------



## Kazak

hoer scrap (stuff you find in the garden)


----------



## Greywolf

scrap metal


----------



## SINC

politician scrap


----------



## jamesB

unethical politician


----------



## SINC

Is there any other kind?

politician lies


----------



## eMacMan

jamesB said:


> unethical politician


(redundant!)


> politician lies


(and redundant)

lies hope


----------



## jamesB

real lies


----------



## Kazak

anal lies


----------



## macdoodle

caramel lies (onions ... mmmm)


----------



## SINC

lies leaping


----------



## Aurora

leaping lizards (Little Orphan Annie)


----------



## SINC

bull lizards (blowing snow)


----------



## Aurora

instant bull (not Constantinople)


----------



## SINC

instant coffee


----------



## macdoodle

coffee klatch


----------



## jamesB

coffee crisp


----------



## Kazak

Crisp mass (Merry)


----------



## SINC

crisp penis


----------



## KC4

Flop penis (snicker)


----------



## Sonal

slop penis.


----------



## Kazak

hap penis


----------



## macdoodle

hap hazard


----------



## SINC

chic hap


----------



## macdoodle

hap pea


----------



## SINC

pea soup


----------



## jamesB

pea ness (here we go again)


----------



## Aurora

loch ness


----------



## jamesB

pad loch


----------



## SINC

loch curse


----------



## KC4

loch down! (where'd he go?)


----------



## SINC

loch clasp


----------



## tilt

Combination loch


----------



## SINC

loch set


----------



## jamesB

loch pick


----------



## SINC

pick tours


----------



## jamesB

scenic tours


----------



## macdoodle

scenic colas (as in Saint, for your gifts)


----------



## SINC

nick colas (St.)


----------



## Aurora

beat nick


----------



## SINC

drum beat


----------



## Aurora

hum drum


----------



## SINC

hum bull


----------



## Aurora

pit bull


----------



## SINC

barbeques pit


----------



## jamesB

arm pit


----------



## SINC

giraffe arm


----------



## DynamicOverride

ARM Processor


----------



## jamesB

arm eh (like 'grunts')


----------



## SINC

arm or


----------



## tilt

Arm pit


----------



## SINC

That one used about five posts back tilt. 

pit tense


----------



## Aurora

snake pit


----------



## jamesB

sneaky snake


----------



## Abby

snake eyes


----------



## tilt

Eyes cube


----------



## SINC

cube pickle (some work in one every day )


----------



## jamesB

sweet pickle


----------



## Kazak

pickle oh (flute wannabe)


----------



## SINC

diss pickle (Daffy Duck knows the rest)


----------



## macdoodle

diss gust


----------



## SINC

gust ow (with great)


----------



## jamesB

awe gust


----------



## SINC

awe row (British arrow)


----------



## eMacMan

eh row (Canadian version)


----------



## SINC

sore row


----------



## Kazak

sore did


----------



## jamesB

sore sir (magic guy)


----------



## DynamicOverride

cold sore


----------



## Greywolf

stone cold


----------



## DynamicOverride

stone dead


----------



## Greywolf

dead pool


----------



## DynamicOverride

kiddie pool


----------



## SINC

pool shark


----------



## Kazak

land shark (Pizza delivery!)


----------



## macdoodle

shark bite (ouch!)


----------



## SINC

bite me


----------



## Aurora

over bite


----------



## SINC

Over head


----------



## MacMagicianJunior

head wound


----------



## eMacMan

dead head


----------



## Kazak

wound dead (full circle)


----------



## eMacMan

(wound) dead knee


----------



## tilt

Dead lee (Bruce lee's dead brother)


----------



## Aurora

lee ward (islands)


----------



## SINC

lee ding


----------



## Aurora

ding bat (Edith Bunker)


----------



## SINC

comb bat


----------



## jamesB

bat trees (need a bunch for christmas toys)


----------



## SINC

trees on


----------



## macdoodle

on or


----------



## jamesB

or bit


----------



## Kazak

rare bit


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## KC4

Medium Rare (A steak that communicates with spirits, especially red wine)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Medium Rare (A steak that communicates with spirits, especially red wine)


:lmao::lmao:

rare ring (to go!)


----------



## jamesB

rare lee


----------



## Kazak

lee into


----------



## macdoodle

into bait


----------



## Kazak

master bait (the best worms, yeah, that's it)


----------



## Greywolf

head master


----------



## SINC

head long


----------



## Greywolf

long itude


----------



## SINC

foot long


----------



## DynamicOverride

long face


----------



## SINC

face plant


----------



## DynamicOverride

piranha plant


----------



## SINC

house plant


----------



## DynamicOverride

boat house


----------



## SINC

boat ail


----------



## DynamicOverride

sail boat


----------



## SINC

boat eye


----------



## DynamicOverride

pink eye


----------



## SINC

eye dropper


----------



## DynamicOverride

eye spy


----------



## SINC

wisp spy


----------



## macdoodle

spy dee


----------



## SINC

dee pends


----------



## Aurora

dee liver


----------



## SINC

liver worst


----------



## jamesB

Oh liver (twist)


----------



## eMacMan

Gull liver [(s) travels]


----------



## tilt

Sing gull


----------



## eMacMan

Sing Sing (proposed new home for Parliament)


----------



## jamesB

Sing along (karaoke style)


----------



## SINC

tag along


----------



## macdoodle

along so (an italian singer)


----------



## SINC

can so (NS)


----------



## macdoodle

can can


----------



## tilt

Can ada


----------



## jamesB

can sell


----------



## SINC

two can


----------



## jamesB

times two


----------



## Kazak

pass times


----------



## SINC

whim poor (will)


----------



## Aurora

times square (Sorry Sinc)


----------



## macdoodle

square off


----------



## Aurora

off beat


----------



## SINC

mad off


----------



## Aurora

no mad


----------



## SINC

mad den (football)


----------



## jamesB

den city


----------



## SINC

tennis city


----------



## jamesB

city slicker


----------



## SINC

city wide


----------



## Aurora

wide angle (lens)


----------



## DynamicOverride

right angle


----------



## SINC

mill right


----------



## eMacMan

mill stone


----------



## SINC

wind mill


----------



## Aurora

wind lass


----------



## SINC

lass soo


----------



## jamesB

soo ez (canal)


----------



## SINC

soo nurse (from Oklahoma)


----------



## KC4

corone nurse (Call it!)


----------



## jamesB

night nurse


----------



## Kazak

nightie night (Sweetums falls on his bed, creating a huge cloud of dust)


----------



## Greywolf

night fall


----------



## Aurora

night sweats


----------



## SINC

night rider (think hasslehof)


----------



## DynamicOverride

ghost rider


----------



## jamesB

ghost busters


----------



## SINC

ghost stories


----------



## KC4

ghost writer


----------



## Kazak

writer wrong


----------



## jamesB

wrong doings


----------



## Kazak

saw wrong


----------



## SINC

saw year (Tom)


----------



## tilt

Saw rhea


----------



## SINC

hack saw


----------



## jamesB

Hack driver


----------



## SINC

hack curse


----------



## jamesB

curse sing


----------



## SINC

use sing


----------



## Aurora

sing along


----------



## Kazak

Hop along


----------



## Aurora

along gated


----------



## jamesB

along side (my past navy days are showing)


----------



## SINC

side ways


----------



## Aurora

side pocket (pool anyone?)


----------



## SINC

ahem . . .

Pocket pool (anyone?)


----------



## KC4

^^^ 
For that won't you need a:

Pocket table ?


----------



## SINC

table top


----------



## Aurora

table rhone (triangular chocolate bar)


----------



## SINC

rhone duh (help me ronda)


----------



## Aurora

duh me


----------



## SINC

dough me


----------



## jamesB

sour dough


----------



## SINC

mon sour (french guy)


----------



## jamesB

mon day (beginning of the work week)


----------



## SINC

hey mon (down jamaica way)


----------



## Kazak

(in a one horse open) sleigh hey


----------



## SINC

sleigh doff (hands card trick)


----------



## jamesB

Bob sleigh (olympic event)


----------



## Kazak

bob bin


----------



## Greywolf

plum bob


----------



## SINC

neigh bob


----------



## tilt

Neigh sayer


----------



## jamesB

neigh bore


----------



## KC4

Bore D'oh! (OK, you're cut off - no more wine)


----------



## SINC

am bore


----------



## Kazak

bore Cialis (look up, look w-a-y up)


----------



## jamesB

bore ring :yawn:


----------



## Kazak

ring ailing (hear them ring)


----------



## KC4

ring necks (or two turtle doves)


----------



## Kazak

necks year (resolution)


----------



## SINC

necks too


----------



## Kazak

too frontier (all I want for Christmas)


----------



## SINC

too knees (spend 'em at Christmas)


----------



## Kazak

knees up (Mother Brown)


----------



## SINC

round up (whopee)


----------



## jamesB

round aires (UK version of baseball)


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> rounder aires (UK version of baseball)


whoops, the word is round, not rounder.


----------



## SINC

go round (at the rodeo)


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## SINC

:lmao: we sure are having fun, eh? 

Still at:

Go round


----------



## jamesB

(could have sworn I saw an "up side" in there somewhere.) 

go away


----------



## SINC

cast away


----------



## jamesB

over cast


----------



## SINC

type cast


----------



## tilt

Type Oh


----------



## Kazak

Oh Gumball (Ye Faithful)


----------



## SINC

oh fanned (I'd say)


----------



## KC4

fanned testicle


----------



## Aurora

fanned dance


----------



## eMacMan

fanned angle


----------



## SINC

fanned angle

Hmmm, great minds and all

angle iron


----------



## Aurora

iron maiden


----------



## jamesB

iron lady


----------



## SINC

centre iron


----------



## jamesB

centre board


----------



## SINC

board arts


----------



## KC4

sweet arts


----------



## macdoodle

sweet peas


----------



## tilt

Fanned Dangle it is before it got derailed.

Fanned anger


----------



## KC4

I think we're still on track Tilt - SINC corrected his to angle iron....


----------



## SINC

peas on (earth)


----------



## KC4

cod peas (Joy to the fishes in the deep blue sea...)


----------



## macdoodle

cod ell (an egg )


----------



## Kazak

no ell


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB

goto ell


----------



## SINC

goto gather


----------



## Aurora

goto guy


----------



## SINC

guy wire


----------



## Aurora

guy fox (tried to blow up parliament)


----------



## SINC

fox trot


----------



## jamesB

trot line (highly productive fishing method)


----------



## Kazak

Trot ski


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## KC4

Kilgore trot


----------



## jamesB

fox trot


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> fox trot


I used that one a few posts above yours. 

diss trot


----------



## eMacMan

diss trust (Is diss a word?)


----------



## SINC

diss suede


----------



## jamesB

diss appointment


----------



## SINC

diss appear


----------



## Kazak

appear tree (avec partridge)


----------



## SINC

paul tree


----------



## Kazak

Paul list


----------



## SINC

area list


----------



## Aurora

imperial list


----------



## SINC

baaa list


----------



## Aurora

list less


----------



## Lawrence

Shopping list


----------



## Aurora

shopping frenzy (Boxing day)


----------



## SINC

frog shopping


----------



## Aurora

frog march


----------



## SINC

march hare


----------



## Aurora

hare raising


----------



## jamesB

barn raising


----------



## macdoodle

barn un


----------



## tilt

Barn neigh (Rubble)


----------



## SINC

neigh boors


----------



## Aurora

neigh sayer


----------



## SINC

sayer roar (misquoted)


----------



## macdoodle

neigh peer


----------



## SINC

fun neigh


----------



## Aurora

neigh palm


----------



## SINC

Neigh vote


----------



## Lawrence

Neigh Bore


----------



## SINC

bore dome


----------



## macdoodle

bore ring


----------



## SINC

am bore


----------



## jamesB

appears we got off track back at post #16702.
went from 'sayer roar' to 'neigh peer'
so if that makes it 
sayer roar

then I'll do
roar ring


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> appears we got off track back at post #16702.
> went from 'sayer roar' to 'neigh peer'
> so if that makes it
> sayer roar
> 
> then I'll do
> roar ring


Right you are, so . . .

fur roar


----------



## jamesB

fur bearing


----------



## SINC

con fur


----------



## jamesB

con cave


----------



## Kazak

Cave Maria (that's caw-vay)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB

man cave


----------



## Greywolf

cave at


----------



## SINC

cave vern


----------



## Greywolf

vern ier


----------



## SINC

hmmm, I cannot document "ier" as a valid word nor find it in the dictionary.

ta vern


----------



## eMacMan

vern ear


----------



## Aurora

ear lier


----------



## SINC

friend lier


----------



## jamesB

be friend


----------



## Kazak

be cool


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB

cool aid


----------



## macdoodle

nurse aid


----------



## eMacMan

wet nurse (whatever happened to those?)


----------



## SINC

wet wipe


----------



## jamesB

wipe out


----------



## tilt

Arse wipe


----------



## SINC

arse nick


----------



## Kazak

Satin Nick (comes down the nimchey every Maschrist)


----------



## SINC

satin side


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> satin side


:clap: good one!


Satin lining


----------



## jamesB

satin sheets


----------



## SINC

satin silence


----------



## tilt

Satin lee (my dear, anything for you)


----------



## SINC

lee peers (banned to islands in days of yore)


----------



## Kazak

lee piers (2012 is the next one)


----------



## macdoodle

piers ears


----------



## SINC

rap piers (touche)


----------



## KC4

Christmas Rap (Ho Ho Ho, Yo Yo Yo...look at all that snow snow snow!)


----------



## SINC

stir rap


----------



## jamesB

stir ripe


----------



## SINC

ripe ends


----------



## jamesB

toke ends


----------



## SINC

ends pot


----------



## eMacMan

inks pot


----------



## tilt

Crack pot


----------



## SINC

el crack (trophy head)


----------



## jamesB

lent el (soup)


----------



## SINC

excel lent


----------



## jamesB

sigh lent


----------



## macdoodle

sigh burr (space)


----------



## Kazak

sigh co-killer (qu'est-ce que c'est?)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## macdoodle

sigh mon (Legree) bad man...


----------



## SINC

mon stir


----------



## jamesB

stir fry


----------



## SINC

pan fry


----------



## Aurora

pal fry (giddyup)


----------



## jamesB

deep fry


----------



## Kazak

deep friar (Lawrence in Romeo & Juliet)


----------



## jamesB

deep six


----------



## Greywolf

six teen


----------



## macdoodle

teen idol


----------



## SINC

idol eyes


----------



## macdoodle

eyes pie


----------



## jamesB

bedroom eyes


----------



## Aurora

eyes cream


----------



## SINC

womans cream


----------



## Aurora

cream puff


----------



## SINC

puff ins


----------



## jamesB

powder puff


----------



## SINC

powder keg


----------



## macdoodle

beer keg


----------



## SINC

keg leers (bowlers with a roving eye)


----------



## tilt

Cave leers


----------



## jamesB

cavil leers


----------



## SINC

leers near


----------



## jamesB

line near


----------



## SINC

line dance


----------



## eMacMan

(let) salsa dance


----------



## SINC

chicken dance


----------



## jamesB

dance hall


----------



## macdoodle

dance sing


----------



## jamesB

sing along


----------



## Aurora

hop along (you know who I mean)


----------



## SINC

powers hop (many do it at this time of year)


----------



## macdoodle

powers out


----------



## SINC

out take


----------



## Kazak

take out


----------



## SINC

grubs take


----------



## Kazak

beefs take


----------



## tilt

Given take


----------



## Kazak

given receive


----------



## SINC

receive verse


----------



## jamesB

visa verse


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> visa verse


Very clever!

Visa wee


----------



## SINC

visa vee


----------



## KC4

Wii-cam visa (Wii conquered)


----------



## jamesB

Wii-cam ??? just what is it you use for your word source?

visa plastic


----------



## SINC

plastic scene


----------



## Rps

scene eck


----------



## tilt

Scene nary


----------



## SINC

can nary


----------



## jamesB

can able (yummy)


----------



## macdoodle

able story...


----------



## SINC

negatives can


----------



## Kazak

Canaan Able


----------



## jamesB

able bodied


----------



## Abby

heavy bodied


----------



## macdoodle

heavy boned


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> negatives can





Kazak said:


> Canaan Able


We went offline there. Back to:

negatives can


----------



## jamesB

sorry sinc but I think your post was the one that jumped the rails...

can able
able story
negatives can <--- this one does not fit..
canaan able


----------



## jamesB

big boned


----------



## macdoodle

big top


----------



## eMacMan

top less


----------



## jamesB

less sons


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> sorry sinc but I think your post was the one that jumped the rails...
> 
> can able
> able story
> negatives can <--- this one does not fit..
> canaan able


Darned if it wasn't, sorry, carry on.


----------



## SINC

sons ettes


----------



## macdoodle

Ettes Christmas ( Even in Nashville)


----------



## SINC

rock ettes


----------



## jamesB

soc ettes


----------



## SINC

soc cur


----------



## jamesB

cur sing


----------



## SINC

oh cur


----------



## Kazak

cur tens


----------



## KC4

cur sieve (writing that doesn't hold water)


----------



## ryerman

sieve illian


----------



## SINC

pen sieve


----------



## jamesB

fountain pen


----------



## SINC

pen knees (from heaven)


----------



## jamesB

knock knees ><


----------



## SINC

ban knock (native fare)


----------



## eMacMan

knock hers (Some one had to.beejacon)


----------



## Kazak

carol hers (are at the door, don't want to hear them anymore)


----------



## SINC

rub hers beejacon (footwear of course)


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> rub hers beejacon (footwear of course)


Wellies or Swampers?

hers he (Chocolate)


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Wellies or Swampers?
> 
> hers he (Chocolate)


Totes actually. 

he man


----------



## Kazak

man jar (away in a)


----------



## jamesB

man age


----------



## Kazak

age gels (we have heard on high)


----------



## SINC

gels pot


----------



## Kazak

pot ridge (in a pear tree)


----------



## SINC

ridge back (Rhodesian dog breed)


----------



## jamesB

ruby ridge


----------



## tilt

Ridge Dad (Poor Dad)


----------



## KC4

Christmas Ridge (5°00′00″N, 160°00′00″W)


----------



## eMacMan

Christmas cheer (no grinches here)


----------



## Aurora

Christmas tree


----------



## jamesB

pear tree (the ole partridge in thingy)


----------



## KC4

garland tree


----------



## SINC

sue garland (country duo)


----------



## Aurora

purse sue


----------



## jamesB

purse seine (it's a west coast thing)


----------



## Aurora

in seine


----------



## jamesB

in sync


----------



## SINC

love in


----------



## jamesB

tough love


----------



## SINC

tough fen


----------



## Aurora

fen way (Great ball park


----------



## SINC

way fare


----------



## Abby

fare basis


----------



## SINC

fare way (golf anyone?)


----------



## Aurora

well fare


----------



## jamesB

well off


----------



## SINC

off end


----------



## Kazak

off full (the kind of idea the Grinch gets)


----------



## KC4

full fill (Christmas dinner of roast beast?)


----------



## jamesB

sole full


----------



## Kazak

peas full (as in Si-elephant Night)


----------



## jamesB

wish full (as in, grow up)


----------



## Kazak

wish shoe (a Merry Christmas)


----------



## Greywolf

snow shoe


----------



## SINC

Sullivan shoe (remember Ed?)


----------



## Kazak

Shoe stir (remember Wayne & ?)


----------



## SINC

gum shoe (cop)


----------



## eMacMan

wash shoe (Indians)


----------



## Rps

shoe fly


----------



## SINC

fly height (say it quickly)


----------



## macdoodle

fly boy


----------



## SINC

boy cot


----------



## Kazak

drummer boy (pa rum pa pum pum)


----------



## KC4

choir boy 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## tilt

Ack choir


----------



## Aurora

ack knowledge


----------



## SINC

ack cent


----------



## Aurora

ack lame


----------



## Rps

Ack Chew


----------



## jamesB

Noah's Ack (love that Boston accent)


----------



## Aurora

ack knowledge


----------



## Aurora

Sorry. This was a repeat
Back to 
ack chew


----------



## Aurora

chew bert (wrote tunes)


----------



## SINC

chew wee


----------



## jamesB

Aurora said:


> Sorry. This was a repeat
> Back to
> ack chew


and lets all forget about 
Noah's Ack

Ack sept


----------



## Rps

sept tick


----------



## jamesB

tick ling


----------



## Kazak

Ark tick (where Santa lives)


----------



## jamesB

tick fever


----------



## Aurora

an tick


----------



## jamesB

an other


----------



## SINC

an tea


----------



## jamesB

an dover


----------



## jmac

lef dover (turkey  )


----------



## jamesB

move dover (to make room)


----------



## SINC

lover dover


----------



## macdoodle

cygnet dover (flu people shouldn't sig)


----------



## SINC

en dover (end) en BTW is a unit of printing measurement ie: half a pica


----------



## macdoodle

en clothes


----------



## jamesB

en chilata


----------



## macdoodle

en terr


----------



## jamesB

terr able


----------



## Kazak

able sing (the true meaning of Christmas?)


----------



## SINC

crew sing


----------



## Aurora

sing sing


----------



## SINC

sing el


----------



## macdoodle

dub el


----------



## KC4

dub botchery


----------



## jamesB

dub bull


----------



## eMacMan

dub yaw


----------



## SINC

yaw hoo


----------



## eMacMan

yaw dell (C&W yodeling)


----------



## jamesB

yaw ning :yawn:


----------



## Kazak

yaw come (back now, y'hear?)


----------



## SINC

yaw nurse :yawn: :yawn:


----------



## tilt

Wee nurse


----------



## Aurora

wee ville


----------



## tilt

May wee (for those who speak French )


----------



## jamesB

wee wee (or 'tinkle' or whatever)


----------



## SINC

soo wee (hog call)


----------



## Aurora

soo crows (sweet)


----------



## KC4

soo it (birdie Xmas tweet!)


----------



## tilt

(So) soo me


----------



## Aurora

soo table


----------



## macdoodle

oops! no comment right now....


----------



## jamesB

(bull feathers, huh!)

table manners


----------



## macdoodle

jamesB said:


> (bull feathers, huh!)
> 
> table manners


Sorry came in wrong place...

Table talk


----------



## SINC

celery's talk


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> celery's talk


Hee hee! Good one.

celery's payable (in the food service industry)


----------



## tilt

Bills payable


----------



## Aurora

birds bills


----------



## jamesB

consta bills (local police)


----------



## SINC

bills hit


----------



## jamesB

pro fit


----------



## tilt

Pro per


----------



## macdoodle

per king (coffee)


----------



## tilt

Per suede


----------



## macdoodle

leather suede


----------



## SINC

glove leather


----------



## tilt

Glove you (long time)


----------



## macdoodle

leather cry (cause she's a lady) Remember this one??


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> leather cry (cause she's a lady) Remember this one??


Sorry, too late

you tube


----------



## macdoodle

Everything seems slow tonight... sorry..

inner tube


----------



## jamesB

inner sanctum


----------



## Greywolf

inner strength


----------



## SINC

show inner


----------



## Aurora

inner national


----------



## macdoodle

inner self


----------



## Aurora

self serving


----------



## SINC

self fish


----------



## Aurora

fish cakes


----------



## SINC

cakes lice


----------



## Aurora

Good one Sinc
pole lice


----------



## SINC

pole oh


----------



## Aurora

pole dancer


----------



## SINC

am pole


----------



## Aurora

pole tics


----------



## jamesB

cement tics


----------



## SINC

tics pot


----------



## Aurora

pot us (US President)


----------



## jamesB

pot able


----------



## SINC

inks pot


----------



## Aurora

able bodied


----------



## jamesB

pot hole


----------



## SINC

as hole


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> as hole


Heheheh

Hole grain


----------



## jamesB

at hole (South pacific island)


----------



## SINC

key hole


----------



## jamesB

donut hole


----------



## Aurora

donut disturb


----------



## SINC

donut tin


----------



## jamesB

mount tin


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> as hole


I am sure you are saying ...a soul?? 

mount tea


----------



## SINC

tea ming


----------



## macdoodle

tea cup


----------



## SINC

hick cup


----------



## jamesB

wake cup


----------



## SINC

wake ken


----------



## tilt

Uh wake


----------



## macdoodle

wake king


----------



## jamesB

king pin


----------



## macdoodle

pin afore


----------



## SINC

asp pin


----------



## jamesB

asp spire


----------



## macdoodle

asp irate


----------



## SINC

loch asp


----------



## tilt

Asp irate


----------



## tilt

Since no one's responding...

Asp ire


----------



## tilt

Ire ate

Playing with myself I see (no, not the way you think, not this time at least )


----------



## tilt

Over ate (what people do on Christmas)


----------



## tilt

Over ease


----------



## tilt

Ease meant


----------



## tilt

Meant owes (you can see I am bored with nothing else to do on Christmas eve)


----------



## tilt

Owes Moses (the way Moses actually parted the Red sea)


----------



## tilt

Holy Moses


----------



## tilt

Holy See


----------



## tilt

I see


----------



## tilt

I do


----------



## tilt

Doggie do


----------



## tilt

Hot doggie


----------



## tilt

Very hot


----------



## tilt

Very us


----------



## tilt

Us her


----------



## tilt

Her peas


----------



## tilt

Peas honours (Christmas wish?)


----------



## tilt

(We come) in peas (if you read this whole sentence including the parentheses, it is a bit perverted )


----------



## tilt

In ate


----------



## tilt

Fasten ate


----------



## tilt

Ate ball


----------



## tilt

Ball room (someone please rescue me)


----------



## tilt

Room Bah (I should have gone out tonight instead of choosing to stay at home)


----------



## tilt

Bah lea


----------



## tilt

Lea ping


----------



## tilt

Lea King


----------



## tilt

F*** King


----------



## tilt

King maker


----------



## tilt

Shoe maker


----------



## tilt

Shoe fly (Help me, please!!)


----------



## tilt

Button fly


----------



## tilt

Fly paper


----------



## tilt

Paper spray (to keep those pesky reporters away0


----------



## tilt

Body spray


----------



## tilt

No body


----------



## tilt

Every body


----------



## tilt

Every day


----------



## tilt

Deli every


----------



## tilt

Deli bull (opposite of inbdelibull)


----------



## tilt

New deli (capital of India)


----------



## tilt

Deli beret


----------



## tilt

Deli very


----------



## tilt

Very table (someone stop me, I am getting to be really clever here)


----------



## tilt

Very drunk (finally, one statement that is true)


----------



## tilt

Very lea (back to the Lees and Leas are we...)


----------



## tilt

Lea side


----------



## tilt

Lea vice


----------



## tilt

Vice seen (for eyes that have seen to many bad things)


----------



## tilt

Vice roy


----------



## tilt

Roy al


----------



## tilt

Al bum


----------



## KC4

(Hahahah.. Tilt, you must stop playing with yourself!) 

Ski bum


----------



## tilt

OK, for me it's still Christmas Eve and for everyone else it's already Christmas and I am still here playing with myself. I need to sign off and go to bed, so it's left at "Al Bum".

Merry Christmas everyone. To paraphrase Teh Mayor, I love you guysshhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## jamesB

tilt said:


> I am still here playing with myself.


you otta be ashamed of yourself 

bum purse


----------



## Aurora

bum rap
Tilt, You exhausted me


----------



## jamesB

christmas rap


----------



## SINC

Merry Christmas


----------



## jamesB

merry widow


----------



## tilt

Widow need (no education)


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> you otta be ashamed of yourself


I was too busy playing with myself to have any time to be ashamed 



Aurora said:


> Tilt, You exhausted me


Guess how I was feeling 



SINC said:


> Merry Christmas


Very clever Sinc 

And James and Aurora, what were the two of you doing up so late on EhMac? I thought I was the only one without a life!

Cheers


----------



## jamesB

tilt said:


> And James and Aurora, what were the two of you doing up so late on EhMac? I thought I was the only one without a life!
> 
> Cheers


It was not that late here on the west coast, just a bit past 10 PM.

widow maker (my old Harley):love2:


----------



## SINC

maker chief (ma kerchief)  hehehe


----------



## Aurora

Couldn't sleep so I thought I would check in Tilt
match maker


----------



## jamesB

boxing match


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> Widow need (no education)


very good! 

Boxing Day!


----------



## jamesB

day tripper


----------



## macdoodle

day send ... (finally )


----------



## tilt

(But never never on a) Send day


----------



## macdoodle

send sir


----------



## SINC

town send (married Princess Margaret)


----------



## tilt

Town under (an Australian city)


----------



## macdoodle

too slow! deleated


----------



## jamesB

under wear


----------



## macdoodle

oven wear


----------



## jamesB

oven glove


----------



## SINC

hot oven


----------



## kelman

hot sauce


----------



## tilt

Shh hot


----------



## jamesB

shh it


----------



## eMacMan

IT guy


----------



## macdoodle

guy fox (day Br.)


----------



## SINC

tan guy (movie)


----------



## macdoodle

Tan tremor (Tantramar Marshes in Amherst NS)


----------



## SINC

few tan (don't sleep on one)


----------



## macdoodle

few tile (to sleep on one of the above)


----------



## SINC

few ere


----------



## jamesB

few ums (smelly stuff)


----------



## SINC

alb ums


----------



## jamesB

alb baloney (yummy shellfish)


----------



## SINC

baloney sandwich


----------



## jamesB

sausage sandwich


----------



## SINC

sausage link


----------



## jamesB

up link


----------



## SINC

gal up


----------



## jamesB

up purse (pills)


----------



## SINC

up sell


----------



## jamesB

terrorist sell


----------



## SINC

dam sell


----------



## KC4

wee sell (some salespeople)


----------



## Aurora

sell dome


----------



## jamesB

sell sir (hic-up! :yikes


----------



## SINC

ant sir


----------



## Aurora

sir vent


----------



## jamesB

sir plus


----------



## SINC

stay plus


----------



## jamesB

jack stay


----------



## SINC

stay men


----------



## macdoodle

jack frost


----------



## SINC

whoops, beat you by a second. 

stay men


----------



## jamesB

A men


----------



## eMacMan

A tall


----------



## jamesB

a far


----------



## macdoodle

a bridge


----------



## SINC

bell a (lugosi)


----------



## jamesB

a chew (gazuntight)


----------



## SINC

chew wee


----------



## jamesB

chew wing


----------



## SINC

ropes wing


----------



## Aurora

wing tips


----------



## Kazak

laughed wing (any of several Maple Leafs)


----------



## jamesB

wing less (any chicken that gets close to KFC)


----------



## eMacMan

wing turn


----------



## Kazak

wing nut (anyone who believes this will be the year for the Leafs. Note: applies every year)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB

screw wing


----------



## SINC

playgrounds wing


----------



## Aurora

wing cull


----------



## SINC

pirates cull


----------



## jamesB

un cull (and auntie)


----------



## Aurora

cull apse


----------



## SINC

real apse


----------



## Aurora

apse sent (not here)


----------



## SINC

pre sent


----------



## jamesB

sent ted


----------



## Aurora

sent tense


----------



## SINC

sent claus


----------



## jamesB

abs sent


----------



## SINC

sent ed


----------



## Aurora

sent rally


----------



## macdoodle

scent seer


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Macdoodle. SP. I'll plug it in for you.
sent seer


----------



## SINC

sight seer


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> Sorry Macdoodle. SP. I'll plug it in for you.
> sent seer


Oops! Thanks!! 


Seer ring


----------



## Aurora

You're welcome.
ring toss


----------



## SINC

toss sold


----------



## macdoodle

it sold (or older)


----------



## Kazak

sold during (iron)


----------



## SINC

sold ayes (on the beach)


----------



## macdoodle

mayan ayes


----------



## SINC

mayan keys (even yanks have Mams)


----------



## Kazak

keys terse


----------



## Aurora

keys tone ( cops )


----------



## jamesB

keys stir


----------



## Aurora

ham stir


----------



## jamesB

ham steak


----------



## SINC

ham paired


----------



## Lawrence

ham my

My favourite hamster


----------



## SINC

my stick


----------



## Lawrence

My Stir

My stir stick


----------



## SINC

store my


----------



## tilt

Rhea store


----------



## SINC

store rheas


----------



## Aurora

rheas ale


----------



## SINC

ale leas (marbles anyone?)


----------



## macdoodle

ale ling


----------



## jamesB

bull ling


----------



## Kazak

stay bull


----------



## Abby

bull rod


----------



## Rps

rod knee


----------



## SINC

her rod (ancient king)


----------



## jamesB

her she (bad chocolate)


----------



## SINC

was her


----------



## Kazak

dry her


----------



## jamesB

her ball (remedies)


----------



## SINC

her dead


----------



## Kazak

dead den


----------



## SINC

den tours


----------



## Aurora

den aisle


----------



## SINC

gar den


----------



## jamesB

gar badge


----------



## tilt

Badge her


----------



## jamesB

her mitt


----------



## SINC

sue mitt


----------



## Aurora

sue table


----------



## KC4

sue city


----------



## jamesB

sue she (fish bait)


----------



## Kazak

she purred (uh huh)


----------



## macdoodle

she la (Aussie Girl)


----------



## eMacMan

She tacky


----------



## SINC

she room (see above)


----------



## Aurora

room ours


----------



## Rps

business ours


----------



## Aurora

ours elves


----------



## macdoodle

Irish elves


----------



## jamesB

thems elves


----------



## Aurora

an thems


----------



## jamesB

an ville


----------



## macdoodle

an tea


----------



## jamesB

an gree


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> She tacky


Nice.

marry an


----------



## macdoodle

an sir


----------



## Kazak

sir coitus


----------



## jamesB

coitus interruptus


----------



## macdoodle

removed


----------



## jamesB

Correspondence Interruptus


----------



## SINC

mail correspondence


----------



## jamesB

express mail


----------



## macdoodle

pony express


----------



## jamesB

pony up


----------



## Rps

pith pony [ if electronic it would be e-pith pony ]


----------



## SINC

sim pony


----------



## jamesB

sim pull


----------



## SINC

pull ease


----------



## Rps

ease awl


----------



## SINC

jack awl


----------



## Aurora

awl turd


----------



## KC4

Hoot awl! (woot!)


----------



## macdoodle

more awl


----------



## Aurora

more tall


----------



## SINC

a more (that's amore!)


----------



## Aurora

more sell


----------



## SINC

count sell


----------



## macdoodle

sell erie


----------



## SINC

erie descent


----------



## jamesB

batt erie (12V)


----------



## KC4

whisk erie


----------



## SINC

whisk broom


----------



## macdoodle

whisk key


----------



## SINC

turk key (too much lately)


----------



## macdoodle

key whole


----------



## SINC

whole lea


----------



## jamesB

lea ping


----------



## SINC

hard lea


----------



## Greywolf

aza lea (flower)


----------



## SINC

stagger lea


----------



## macdoodle

pearl lea


----------



## Aurora

pearl loudly ( annoying cat )


----------



## KC4

pearl essence


----------



## SINC

pink pearl


----------



## macdoodle

pearl one (knit one)


----------



## SINC

oz one


----------



## macdoodle

oz moses...


----------



## SINC

moses scrolls


----------



## jamesB

holy moses


----------



## SINC

holy smokes


----------



## macdoodle

smokes stack


----------



## SINC

hay stack


----------



## macdoodle

hay maker


----------



## SINC

sash hay


----------



## jamesB

sash squash


----------



## SINC

fire sash


----------



## Kazak

ample fire


----------



## macdoodle

ex ample


----------



## jamesB

ample fly


----------



## Aurora

fly paper


----------



## eMacMan

Spanish Fly heybaby


----------



## Aurora

awe fly (good)


----------



## jamesB

bar fly


----------



## SINC

bar bell


----------



## jamesB

bar bee (skinny blonde doll)


----------



## Kazak

bar sinister


----------



## SINC

bar curs (woof)


----------



## tilt

Bar knuckle


----------



## jamesB

bar maid


----------



## Aurora

maid merry


----------



## SINC

home maid


----------



## jamesB

home invasion


----------



## SINC

home body


----------



## jamesB

home wrecker


----------



## Kazak

wrecker ring (dream)


----------



## Aurora

three ring (circus)


----------



## SINC

three sum


----------



## macdoodle

sum pump


----------



## tilt

Sum shoes


----------



## jamesB

sum thing


----------



## Greywolf

dim sum


----------



## SINC

so dim


----------



## Aurora

dim wit


----------



## SINC

wit less


----------



## Aurora

wit send (I'm at my)


----------



## KC4

knit wit


----------



## jamesB

close knit


----------



## tilt

Glen close


----------



## Aurora

close mouthed


----------



## SINC

mouthed it


----------



## eMacMan

it urinal


----------



## SINC

band it


----------



## macdoodle

band aid


----------



## tilt

Seven aid (lay them straighd)


----------



## jamesB

seven up


----------



## macdoodle

seven eleven


----------



## jamesB

oceans eleven


----------



## SINC

deep oceans


----------



## macdoodle

oceans anise (hockey pains)


----------



## jamesB

galv anise


----------



## tilt

Hands anise


----------



## Aurora

hands down


----------



## jamesB

eider down


----------



## macdoodle

eider fur


----------



## Kazak

eider ore


----------



## jamesB

iron ore


----------



## Aurora

iron sides


----------



## jamesB

beef sides


----------



## macdoodle

beef ore


----------



## jamesB

beef jerky


----------



## SINC

jerky ours beejacon


----------



## jamesB

who ours :yikes:


----------



## Aurora

who towels (wise birds)


----------



## SINC

who terse (restaurant chain)


----------



## tilt

Win terse


----------



## Aurora

win shed


----------



## SINC

fini shed


----------



## tilt

Fini toe


----------



## macdoodle

missile toe


----------



## KC4

missile toad


----------



## tilt

Dome missile


----------



## Kazak

Missile doff!


----------



## eMacMan

MX Missle


----------



## Kazak

missile while (you work)


----------



## macdoodle

missile lea (and Mr Goofy)


----------



## jamesB

similar lea


----------



## macdoodle

lea ring


----------



## jamesB

bicker ring


----------



## Kazak

are bicker (settles fights)


----------



## jamesB

Bicker sons (old TV comedy series)


----------



## Kazak

(It's Joe) Albert sons (supermarket, but the bakery department is mine)


----------



## SINC

sons pot


----------



## macdoodle

sons shade


----------



## DynamicOverride

Night Shade


----------



## SINC

shade ohs


----------



## macdoodle

ohs moses


----------



## SINC

pill ohs


----------



## eMacMan

Ohs bra


----------



## SINC

bra aid


----------



## macdoodle

lemon aid


----------



## SINC

rhea lemon


----------



## Aurora

lemon extract


----------



## SINC

extract ores


----------



## Aurora

extract ion


----------



## macdoodle

extract shun


----------



## jamesB

attend shun


----------



## SINC

attend on


----------



## jamesB

attend dee


----------



## SINC

attend ants


----------



## jamesB

ants see


----------



## SINC

see dead


----------



## Aurora

dead sea


----------



## Kazak

2010 dead (almost)


----------



## SINC

knee dead


----------



## Aurora

kid knee


----------



## jamesB

knee pal (south asia)


----------



## SINC

paw knee (indian tribe)


----------



## macdoodle

cats paw


----------



## SINC

bears cats (poop ya know )


----------



## macdoodle

bears saying


----------



## Aurora

bears kin


----------



## jamesB

kin key :yikes:


----------



## KC4

Munch kin


----------



## Aurora

nap kin


----------



## macdoodle

kin dread


----------



## Aurora

dread locks


----------



## SINC

locks nap


----------



## Aurora

nap alm


----------



## SINC

cat nap


----------



## Aurora

cat scan


----------



## SINC

bean scan


----------



## jamesB

bean oh (anti fart drops)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> bean oh (anti fart drops)


Carib bean (A place and a bean)


----------



## jamesB

baby carib


----------



## Lawrence

achtung baby (U2 Baby)


----------



## jamesB

baby dolls


----------



## SINC

dolls lacks


----------



## Kazak

eye dolls


----------



## SINC

bons eye


----------



## Lawrence

Eye Sickle


----------



## Aurora

sickle cell


----------



## Lawrence

Cell Phone


----------



## SINC

cell iphone


----------



## Aurora

cell low (a big fiddle)


----------



## SINC

fell low


----------



## Aurora

low firs


----------



## jamesB

low life


----------



## SINC

life firs (they're in jail)


----------



## Lawrence

High Life


----------



## Aurora

high hopes


----------



## Lawrence

High Ho (Silver)


----------



## Aurora

high stakes


----------



## SINC

ho pee (hopalong)


----------



## Lawrence

Low Pee (Gotta squat low for this)


----------



## SINC

pee knees (garden flowers)


----------



## Lawrence

Bees Knees


----------



## SINC

bees tings


----------



## Lawrence

Bees Tea


----------



## SINC

tea ming


----------



## Lawrence

Stem Ming


----------



## SINC

post stem (used to be a caffeine free drink)


----------



## Lawrence

Post Impressionism


----------



## SINC

com post


----------



## Kazak

com mute


----------



## Lawrence

Deaf Com


----------



## SINC

com bind


----------



## macdoodle

tone deaf


----------



## Lawrence

deaf baker


----------



## SINC

dolawren said:


> Deaf Com


sorry, didn't use a word from the previous post.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> tone deaf


Same thing, back to: 

com bind


----------



## SINC

dolawren said:


> deaf baker


nope, everyone is too quick to compound the error. 

Still at:

com bind


----------



## Lawrence

Bind Ding


----------



## SINC

ding dong


----------



## Lawrence

Dong Gal


----------



## SINC

gal lop


----------



## Lawrence

Gal Van


----------



## macdoodle

sea gal (Stephan)


----------



## SINC

sea urn


----------



## macdoodle

sea ring (meat)


----------



## Lawrence

Hear Ring


----------



## macdoodle

hear auld (langsyne tonight)


----------



## SINC

plows hear


----------



## Lawrence

Snow Plows 

(Happy New Years, Gotta Go)


----------



## macdoodle

snow hills


----------



## SINC

carnivals hills (don't fall for their scam games)


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> ho pee (hopalong)


Sorry Sinc as you are quick to mention "you did not use a word from the previous post" #17385, so this puts us all back to ...
high stakes

so my entry would be 
high roller


----------



## MacMagicianJunior

steam roller


----------



## jamesB

steam iron


----------



## MacMagicianJunior

iron oxide


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> Sorry Sinc as you are quick to mention "you did not use a word from the previous post" #17385, so this puts us all back to ...
> high stakes
> 
> so my entry would be
> high roller


Hey, I can miss 'em too.  So we back up four pages.

iron knee


----------



## macdoodle

knee deep


----------



## MacMagicianJunior

deep dish


----------



## SINC

chile dish


----------



## jamesB

dish soap


----------



## screature

Happy New Year jamesB!!!

Soap opera


----------



## Greywolf

opera tor


----------



## SINC

horse opera (love them westerns)


----------



## Aurora

opera shun


----------



## macdoodle

opera singer


----------



## SINC

opera noise (they all sound like noise to me)


----------



## KC4

opera ends (when the fat lady sines)


----------



## eMacMan

Can opera (The cat can explain that one)


----------



## SINC

can due


----------



## macdoodle

can vast


----------



## SINC

two can


----------



## jamesB

can opener


----------



## Kazak

opener up


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## tilt

Up yours


----------



## SINC

close up


----------



## jamesB

hic up


----------



## macdoodle

hick ree (stick)


----------



## SINC

soar ree


----------



## macdoodle

soar bay (sherbet lime... mmmmmm)


----------



## SINC

bomb bay


----------



## macdoodle

bay cur


----------



## jamesB

macdoodle said:


> hick ree (stick)


hic and hick are 2 totally different words.

bay watch


----------



## macdoodle

jamesB said:


> hic and hick are 2 totally different words.
> 
> bay watch


Sorry, it is supposed to be hic... sometimes the correct spelling comes out when thinking of a word.. ..same sound tho...

I am sure you realized this, and since it didn't go any further... is it really an issue??
I apologize for my error... I shall be more careful ...



Watch maker


----------



## SINC

maker chief (make her head of the band)


----------



## macdoodle

chief ton


----------



## SINC

won ton


----------



## jamesB

won dring


----------



## SINC

tie won


----------



## jamesB

won ted


----------



## tilt

Won too (buckle my shoe)


----------



## SINC

too box (where I keep my twos)


----------



## jamesB

too tu


----------



## eMacMan

too gnaw (AKA puppy syndrome)


----------



## jamesB

sag gnaw (indian tribe, or to be politically correct, 'first nations band')


----------



## tilt

Gnaw atoll


----------



## jamesB

Pacific atoll


----------



## SINC

atoll road


----------



## jamesB

road rage


----------



## tilt

Road island


----------



## macdoodle

island rover


----------



## jamesB

land rover


----------



## MacMagicianJunior

land shark


----------



## Greywolf

shark bite


----------



## SINC

bite ten


----------



## macdoodle

ten fold


----------



## tilt

Nine ten (a big fat hen)

Seems I am on a nursery rhyme binge here!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

cay nine


----------



## Aurora

cay pawn


----------



## SINC

cay man


----------



## Aurora

man date


----------



## SINC

sir man


----------



## Aurora

sir cuss


----------



## SINC

cuss terse (last stand at little bighorn)


----------



## Kazak

ABBA cuss


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

cuss turd


----------



## macdoodle

cuss son


----------



## jamesB

see son (winter)


----------



## macdoodle

son dry


----------



## jamesB

taw dry


----------



## SINC

dry bed


----------



## Aurora

dry humour


----------



## SINC

dry fuss (richard)


----------



## eMacMan

Sun dry (AB)


----------



## SINC

raise sun


----------



## Aurora

sun raise


----------



## jamesB

Albert sun (Grocery chain)


----------



## KC4

albert dens (of proof remain with the plain tiff)


----------



## SINC

dens city


----------



## jamesB

guard dens (Butchart's)


----------



## SINC

en guard (touche too)


----------



## tilt

En gauge


----------



## jamesB

En Gadget


----------



## SINC

damp en


----------



## jamesB

tramps damp


----------



## tilt

Exit tramps


----------



## SINC

tramps tamp


----------



## Kazak

tamp oral


----------



## jamesB

tamp oline


----------



## macdoodle

tamp err


----------



## SINC

err rhea (sq ft)


----------



## macdoodle

err regardless


----------



## SINC

debone err


----------



## eMacMan

Trait err (Rummy, Dummy and Scummy)


----------



## jamesB

Georgia's trait


----------



## SINC

trait ores


----------



## Aurora

pour trait


----------



## SINC

down pour


----------



## Aurora

eider down


----------



## SINC

outer eider (on a chuckwagon)


----------



## Kazak

outer spice


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

spice elles


----------



## jamesB

spice girls


----------



## SINC

hoss spice (bonanza fare)


----------



## jamesB

hoss spittle


----------



## Aurora

hoss tell


----------



## SINC

hoe tell


----------



## jamesB

hoe house


----------



## SINC

gums hoe


----------



## jamesB

hoe down


----------



## SINC

tracks hoe


----------



## macdoodle

hoe low (greeting)


----------



## jamesB

street hoe


----------



## SINC

hoe ax


----------



## jamesB

Ax kisser (Oregon bumper sticker)


----------



## KC4

late ax (type of gloves Canada Revenue Agency likes to use on those whose return is delayed or suspect)


----------



## jamesB

couple late


----------



## jamesB

revellenab said:


> Yes.Here are two words. You can change only one of them, the other must stay the same, You can put them in any order but make sure it makes sense.


 I also questioned the Original author of this thread about the rules, and was pretty much told they did not apply any longer.
Seems the game changed somewhere about a thousand pages back.


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> I also questioned the Original author of this thread about the rules, and was pretty much told they did not apply any longer.
> Seems the game changed somewhere about a thousand pages back.


The original game probably didn't have much shelf life. Once puns and portmanteaus found their way in, the potential for creativity (and naughtiness, tilt) went through the roof. Now if only there were a way to block phrases that have been used six, seven, eight or more times . . .


----------



## Kazak

couple a


----------



## SINC

thermo couple


----------



## macdoodle

thermo blanket


----------



## jamesB

Can anyone please tell me what just happened.
Last night I responded to a post #17534 shown below...
Today that post is no where to be found, along with authors other 9 posts I found when I searched for other posts by this author.
Please note that today post #17534 shows up as mine (along with the quote, thankfully)
Did I get sucked in - or what?
BTW I was lucky and found this screen shot in browser cache.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, this is very strange jamesB I too recall that post and wondered why the questioning at this late date.... 
Perhaps this person just withdrew... everything ???


----------



## jamesB

blanket policy


----------



## jamesB

Just did a Google search for the user name "revellenab",
Judging from all the Google hits to that name, I think the puzzle has been solved, FORUM SPAM.
This guy comes and goes at will, brings his post history (9 messages) and then manages to remove it all when he leaves. :yikes:


----------



## KC4

blanket tinnery (woot!)


----------



## jamesB

horse blanket


----------



## Kazak

horse d'oeuvres (don't ask)


----------



## Aurora

horse opera


----------



## SINC

horse sense


----------



## Aurora

sense hockey (not great this season)


----------



## SINC

non sense


----------



## Aurora

non sequitur


----------



## Kazak

Flying Non (Sally Field)


----------



## Aurora

ferro flying (Erika Jong)


----------



## SINC

Flying Wallendas


----------



## Aurora

Wallendas here (Chinese guide showing the terminus of the Great Wall of China)


----------



## SINC

here bye


----------



## Aurora

bye sexual


----------



## SINC

stand bye


----------



## Aurora

lemonade stand


----------



## SINC

stand off


----------



## Aurora

off shore


----------



## SINC

send off


----------



## jamesB

send away


----------



## SINC

call away


----------



## jamesB

call girls


----------



## SINC

call asses


----------



## jamesB

asses emble (stuttering)


----------



## tilt

Aurora said:


> ferro flying (Erika Jong)


Clever 


Rheas emble


----------



## SINC

gore rheas


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> Wallendas here (Chinese guide showing the terminus of the Great Wall of China)


very good!!:lmao:

Gore may


----------



## Kazak

alley gore


----------



## eMacMan

Saint Gore (The De-cannonized)


----------



## jamesB

Saint so


----------



## Kazak

so wing


----------



## jamesB

wing king  (at the girls)


----------



## Aurora

low wing (moo)


----------



## Kazak

wing low (weet chariot)


----------



## SINC

low ball


----------



## jamesB

shall low (not very deep)


----------



## macdoodle

low fur (for pennies)


----------



## SINC

fur niched


----------



## macdoodle

fur tile


----------



## SINC

host tile


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## Aurora

host ages


----------



## Kazak

from ages (cheesy, I know)


----------



## jamesB

ages ago


----------



## macdoodle

ago fir (hole)


----------



## Kazak

ago knee


----------



## macdoodle

ago story (say it fast!)


----------



## KC4

ago raw (sweaters make me sneeze..)


----------



## jamesB

who raw :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

raw lea (Sir Walter)


----------



## jamesB

lea pard (OS X's cousin)


----------



## Aurora

pard on


----------



## K2ACP

on ion


----------



## Aurora

project ion


----------



## jamesB

project tile


----------



## Kazak

crocker tile


----------



## jamesB

tact tile


----------



## Kazak

tact tickle


----------



## jamesB

tact Yuelly


----------



## SINC

con tact


----------



## jamesB

tact fully


----------



## Aurora

wonder fully


----------



## SINC

fully ear


----------



## macdoodle

awe fully


----------



## SINC

awe struck


----------



## Aurora

mac awe


----------



## SINC

awe eek


----------



## macdoodle

awe some


----------



## jamesB

some shush


----------



## Aurora

win some


----------



## KC4

some burros (Hey Sénor, wanna wear my hat?)


----------



## Aurora

KC4 said:


> some burros (Hey Sénor, wanna wear my hat?)


Good one KC4
lose some


----------



## jamesB

hand some


----------



## macdoodle

some phony (Bach perhaps?)


----------



## SINC

some won


----------



## jamesB

won awfull


----------



## SINC

won way


----------



## Aurora

won ton


----------



## SINC

ton age


----------



## Aurora

ton sills


----------



## Kazak

Sills bury (steak)


----------



## SINC

bury more


----------



## jamesB

bury me (on the lone prairieeee...)


----------



## SINC

ray me (dough, ray)


----------



## jamesB

me Tarzan (you Jane)


----------



## Kazak

Git Tarzan


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB

Git mow (#1 on my list of places not to visit)


----------



## Kazak

Mow glee (kind of like Tarzan)


----------



## SINC

Glee son (Jackie)


----------



## tilt

Sing glee


----------



## SINC

glee ming


----------



## jamesB

ming dynasty


----------



## SINC

tea ming


----------



## macdoodle

ming gal


----------



## jamesB

gal lop (poll)


----------



## macdoodle

lop eared (rabbit)


----------



## Abby

quick eared


----------



## jamesB

app eared


----------



## SINC

log eared (transmission geared down)


----------



## macdoodle

see eared .. (plus the finger)


----------



## SINC

class see


----------



## jamesB

class ick


----------



## Kazak

drinking class


----------



## KC4

class iffy


----------



## macdoodle

class reunion


----------



## jamesB

Daymon Reunion (old radio-TV show)


----------



## macdoodle

daymon strait (southern request)


----------



## jamesB

Gibraltar strait


----------



## SINC

strait jacket


----------



## macdoodle

strait laced


----------



## jamesB

laced coffee


----------



## SINC

laced oily


----------



## macdoodle

coffee klatch


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> coffee klatch


Whoops, we posted at the same time.


----------



## jamesB

misp laced


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> Coffee house


Actually, since macdoodle was late, we're at:

laced oily


----------



## jamesB

intentionally oily


----------



## SINC

oily spill


----------



## Aurora

spill gate


----------



## macdoodle

trotting gate


----------



## SINC

gate way


----------



## jamesB

curds way


----------



## Aurora

way cool


----------



## macdoodle

way station


----------



## jamesB

way ward


----------



## macdoodle

way ell


----------



## jamesB

ell evator


----------



## SINC

past ell


----------



## tilt

Past itch


----------



## SINC

snob itch beejacon


----------



## jamesB

Ell Toro


----------



## SINC

We seem to be stuck at:

snob itch.


----------



## jamesB

just realized that the page-refresh is what is getting me into trouble.

fet itch


----------



## SINC

itch chia (Italian itch)


----------



## jamesB

chia pet


----------



## Kazak

limp pet


----------



## SINC

trump pet


----------



## Kazak

know trump


----------



## SINC

know thing


----------



## jamesB

thing king


----------



## macdoodle

truck king


----------



## jamesB

king pin


----------



## SINC

pin sent (Gordon)


----------



## Aurora

heaven sent


----------



## macdoodle

sent sure


----------



## KC4

sent mental (journey...or gurney?)


----------



## macdoodle

mental ally


----------



## jamesB

social ally


----------



## Kazak

social weal


----------



## jamesB

public weal


----------



## Kazak

public hare


----------



## Aurora

hare brained


----------



## SINC

pubic hare


----------



## jamesB

pubic hairstyles


----------



## SINC

horrid hairstyles


----------



## jamesB

horrid atari


----------



## SINC

horrid bull


----------



## jamesB

horrid able


----------



## KC4

jamesB said:


> horrid atari


Good one!


ankh horrid


----------



## jamesB

ankh cull


----------



## SINC

cull led


----------



## jamesB

un cull


----------



## Aurora

cull ture


----------



## SINC

fix ture


----------



## jamesB

few ture


----------



## SINC

darn few


----------



## jamesB

cur few


----------



## macdoodle

cur tale


----------



## jamesB

coat tale


----------



## macdoodle

tale ore


----------



## SINC

ore gone


----------



## Kazak

gone fission


----------



## jamesB

gone area


----------



## macdoodle

gone err


----------



## jamesB

err Oogenesis


----------



## SINC

soon err


----------



## Aurora

soon amie


----------



## tilt

Moan amie


----------



## Aurora

amie cable


----------



## SINC

cable car


----------



## Aurora

car pet


----------



## jamesB

pratict cable


----------



## Kazak

mop pet


----------



## jamesB

mop stir


----------



## SINC

mop pet


----------



## Aurora

pet name


----------



## SINC

pet ula


----------



## jamesB

strum pet


----------



## SINC

mal strum


----------



## jamesB

mal lingering


----------



## macdoodle

mal practice


----------



## jamesB

mal content


----------



## SINC

rude content


----------



## Aurora

evian rude (an outboard that runs on spring water)


----------



## jamesB

ext rude


----------



## Aurora

rude Champs (Parisien street)


----------



## KC4

buckskin champs


----------



## SINC

champs hooter


----------



## jamesB

Beau Champs (fancy Paris Hotel)


----------



## SINC

champs cater


----------



## Kazak

Indy cater


----------



## jamesB

ala cater


----------



## SINC

ala baster


----------



## jamesB

ala bye


----------



## tilt

Ala cart


----------



## SINC

go cart


----------



## Kazak

Cart teasin'


----------



## Aurora

cart horse


----------



## tilt

Skank horse


----------



## SINC

horse gait


----------



## tilt

Gait arrayed


----------



## SINC

gait torres


----------



## Kazak

tilt said:


> Gait arrayed


Nice.

Water gait


----------



## Aurora

water logged


----------



## KC4

water ewe (wading for?)


----------



## SINC

ewe wing (Dallas)


----------



## Kazak

shh wing


----------



## SINC

shh out


----------



## jamesB

shh mere


----------



## SINC

cash mere


----------



## jamesB

cash ear


----------



## SINC

cash ewes


----------



## tilt

Mare cash (Morocco)


----------



## Kazak

Knight mare


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurora

knight sweats


----------



## SINC

cold sweats


----------



## jamesB

sweats hops (child labor)


----------



## tilt

Sweats teens

Hmm... I notice that more often than not, my posts are responses to James B's. Looks like our timing jells!


----------



## jamesB

sweats ute


----------



## SINC

awful ute


----------



## Kazak

fall awful (yum)


----------



## SINC

bee fall


----------



## jamesB

frizz bee


----------



## SINC

bee tread


----------



## jamesB

winter tread


----------



## Aurora

tread lightly


----------



## SINC

lie tread


----------



## Aurora

lie soap


----------



## SINC

bee lie


----------



## Kazak

Lie me


----------



## jamesB

me altime


----------



## SINC

slay me


----------



## Kazak

slay ride


----------



## SINC

slay bells


----------



## singingcrow

slay err


----------



## SINC

egg slay


----------



## Aurora

egg sample


----------



## jamesB

egg act


----------



## Aurora

inter act


----------



## SINC

act tresses


----------



## Kazak

four tresses


----------



## SINC

cam four


----------



## jamesB

four wheeler


----------



## SINC

four rest


----------



## jamesB

rest less


----------



## SINC

poo rest


----------



## tilt

Poo see


----------



## SINC

sham poo


----------



## jamesB

sham rock


----------



## SINC

bed rock (fred and barney anyone?)


----------



## jamesB

road bed


----------



## SINC

num bed


----------



## macdoodle

bed win (camel folks)


----------



## SINC

win does *shudder*


----------



## Aurora

win some


----------



## KC4

burro win (when your ass is buried)


----------



## SINC

sum burro (Ole!)


----------



## macdoodle

sum thing (math question)


----------



## jamesB

sum murr


----------



## macdoodle

murr chant


----------



## Kazak

tilt said:


> Poo see


(You are soooo bad.)

chant ooze


----------



## Aurora

ooze ease (nice weapons)


----------



## jamesB

chant tilly (lace)


----------



## Aurora

tilly hat


----------



## jamesB

full hat (apartment)


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> ooze ease (nice weapons)





jamesB said:


> chant tilly (lace)


ease up


----------



## jamesB

stripped ease


----------



## SINC

pull ease


----------



## jamesB

pull man (cars and steam locomotives, those were good times)


----------



## Aurora

pull taffy


----------



## SINC

stay pull


----------



## jamesB

jack stay


----------



## SINC

stay men


----------



## singingcrow

men shun


----------



## jamesB

attend shun


----------



## SINC

nay shun


----------



## tilt

Nay well


----------



## SINC

fun nay


----------



## jamesB

nay veil (vs army)


----------



## SINC

nay sayer


----------



## singingcrow

nay quill (depending on your accent - try Austrailian)


----------



## tilt

Nay messes


----------



## SINC

fur nay (BC)


----------



## jamesB

nay lassie


----------



## Kazak

lassie inches (see tilt)


----------



## jamesB

several inches


----------



## tilt

Several leaven


----------



## SINC

seven leaven


----------



## jamesB

seven up


----------



## tilt

Seven inches (cue Kazak )


----------



## jamesB

imaginary inches (for those who can only dream )


----------



## SINC

ogre inches


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> ogre inches


I get it; they're green because they're Irish. "You're a mean one, Mr. O'Grinch."


----------



## Kazak

ogre rate (Tony the O'Tiger, too)


----------



## KC4

Dial ogre (Hello, Shrek?)


----------



## SINC

dial log


----------



## tilt

Log rhythm (before scientific calculators. Remember using them?)


----------



## jamesB

bio rhythm


----------



## Kazak

bio sexual (will sleep with anything living)


----------



## jamesB

bio logical


----------



## Kazak

gecko logical


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## SINC

logical answer


----------



## Aurora

answer phone


----------



## SINC

silo phone


----------



## Aurora

phone sex


----------



## SINC

phone call


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## Aurora

call tech (good school)


----------



## KC4

tech tonic


----------



## SINC

high tech


----------



## Aurora

high land


----------



## SINC

gar land


----------



## KC4

gar bonsai (a very small beanstalk)


----------



## Kazak

Buckaroo Bonsai


----------



## SINC

bonsai tree


----------



## jamesB

spar tree


----------



## SINC

forest tree


----------



## Aurora

tree house


----------



## jamesB

bird house


----------



## Aurora

bird dog


----------



## Kazak

Dog bert


----------



## SINC

fill bert


----------



## Aurora

fill harmonic


----------



## SINC

harmonic aw


----------



## jamesB

Phil harmonic


----------



## SINC

awl phil


----------



## Aurora

land phil


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> bio sexual (will sleep with anything living)


Verrry clever 

Phil up


----------



## SINC

phil lips


----------



## Aurora

lips ink


----------



## jamesB

ink ling


----------



## SINC

counters ink


----------



## Aurora

lap counters


----------



## tilt

Lap dance


----------



## tilt

Aurora said:


> lips ink


Nice!


----------



## Aurora

burr lap


----------



## SINC

backs lap


----------



## Aurora

green backs


----------



## jamesB




----------



## SINC

ever green


----------



## Aurora

what ever


----------



## SINC

say what


----------



## screature

what now


----------



## Aurora

what son (elementary my dear...)


----------



## SINC

maze son


----------



## Aurora

dam son


----------



## jamesB

native son


----------



## Aurora

native tongue


----------



## SINC

alter native


----------



## macdoodle

native weighs


----------



## SINC

weighs kales


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> weighs kales


good one Sinc:clap:
all weighs


----------



## SINC

side weights


----------



## Aurora

side arms


----------



## jamesB

arms length


----------



## tilt

Length hen


----------



## jamesB

length weighs


----------



## tilt

Awl weighs


----------



## KC4

awl wade (for you)


----------



## tilt

Purse wade


----------



## KC4

purse slips


----------



## jamesB

slips awed


----------



## macdoodle

slips stream


----------



## tilt

Egg stream


----------



## jamesB

smoke stream


----------



## Aurora

stream lined


----------



## tilt

Fee lined (cats in a row)


----------



## SINC

mac fee (cost of ownership)


----------



## macdoodle

fee bull


----------



## SINC

cough fee


----------



## Kazak

cough fin


----------



## SINC

fin nosh


----------



## macdoodle

doorsill fin


----------



## jamesB

fin ite


----------



## Aurora

fin all


----------



## SINC

gall fin (fore!)


----------



## Aurora

fin nest


----------



## SINC

fin alley


----------



## tilt

Fin niche


----------



## SINC

bar fin (add yer own apostrophe)


----------



## Kazak

Fin knish


----------



## Abby

shark fin


----------



## jamesB

pool shark


----------



## Aurora

gene pool


----------



## SINC

gene ticks


----------



## jamesB

wood ticks


----------



## SINC

ticks pit


----------



## KC4

turns pit


----------



## SINC

pit ants


----------



## tilt

Peas ants

Hmm... EhMac does not approve of the shorter pronunciation of the first word, so had to change it to "Peas".


----------



## SINC

app peas


----------



## Kazak

app elegy


----------



## SINC

app less


----------



## tilt

What's app!


----------



## SINC

stir app


----------



## jamesB

stir fry


----------



## SINC

fry pan


----------



## Kazak

pan theist


----------



## SINC

tar pan


----------



## Aurora

ave tar


----------



## tilt

Films tar


----------



## SINC

films pool


----------



## Aurora

films trips (remember those?)


----------



## SINC

trips tart


----------



## Aurora

tart an (och aye)


----------



## tilt

An aesthetic


----------



## KC4

an shovey (pushy little fish)


----------



## SINC

cater an


----------



## jamesB

an ville


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> an shovey (pushy little fish)


Anyone we know?

ville an


----------



## Aurora

an ally (method for taking temperature)


----------



## SINC

ally oop


----------



## jamesB

abdomen ally


----------



## Aurora

region ally


----------



## SINC

person ally


----------



## Aurora

person able


----------



## SINC

able tea


----------



## Aurora

tea bone


----------



## SINC

bone petite


----------



## jamesB

bone apart


----------



## SINC

apart tickle


----------



## Aurora

apart meant


----------



## jamesB

ease meant


----------



## SINC

meant ides


----------



## Aurora

meant or


----------



## Kazak

spear meant


----------



## SINC

juice spear


----------



## jamesB

snoose juice


----------



## SINC

orange juice


----------



## jamesB

agent orange


----------



## SINC

he's agent


----------



## jamesB

he's ashy


----------



## SINC

ashy guy


----------



## tilt

Fun guy (does mushrooms )


----------



## SINC

wise guy


----------



## jamesB

street wise


----------



## SINC

wise key


----------



## jamesB

key west


----------



## SINC

west tern


----------



## Aurora

tern signal


----------



## tilt

Tern nip


----------



## SINC

parse nip


----------



## Aurora

cat nip


----------



## SINC

mere cat


----------



## Aurora

cash mere


----------



## SINC

cash ewe


----------



## tilt

Screw ewe


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Screw ewe


ewe too


----------



## jamesB

too much :clap:


----------



## Kazak

too chez


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB

Chez LaFemme


----------



## Kazak

Chez Stadium


----------



## jamesB

chez what (I need another drink)


----------



## Kazak

100 what


----------



## jamesB

what ever


----------



## SINC

kilo what


----------



## Aurora

kilo meter


----------



## SINC

meter maid


----------



## KC4

maid easy


----------



## SINC

over easy


----------



## jamesB

over blown


----------



## SINC

pass over


----------



## jamesB

over slept


----------



## Kazak

slept anvil (on the ice)


----------



## SINC

anvil lope


----------



## jamesB

canty lope


----------



## SINC

auntie lope


----------



## Kazak

lope ass (filter)


----------



## jamesB

ass et


----------



## SINC

bare ass (skinny dipping)


----------



## jamesB

bare balls (boys skinny dipping)


----------



## KC4

bare bones (skelly dipping)


----------



## SINC

bare dome


----------



## jamesB

teddy bare


----------



## SINC

keepers teddy (as she goes)


----------



## tilt

Chinook teddy


----------



## SINC

runs teddy


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> keepers teddy (as she goes)


clever
runs amok


----------



## tilt

Amok curry (of justice)


----------



## SINC

mock curry


----------



## tilt

Mock essence


----------



## SINC

paintings mock


----------



## Aurora

mock turtle (soup)


----------



## SINC

turtle space


----------



## Aurora

personal space


----------



## Kazak

Auntie Personal (weapons)


----------



## jamesB

auntie personnel (couldn't resist)


----------



## Kazak

Auntie Cline (Patsy's dad's sister)


----------



## SINC

auntie quate


----------



## macdoodle

auntie biscuits (for lunch)


----------



## SINC

sweet biscuits


----------



## jamesB

sweet breads


----------



## KC4

sweet tee


----------



## Kazak

toot sweet (oxymoron?)


----------



## KC4

sweet cheeks?


----------



## jamesB

sweet adeline


----------



## SINC

adeline meant (on news pages)


----------



## jamesB

govern meant


----------



## SINC

govern or


----------



## jamesB

or bit


----------



## Kazak

64 bit


----------



## SINC

bit ten


----------



## tilt

Bob bit


----------



## Aurora

hob bit


----------



## Sonal

Hob knob


----------



## SINC

knob hill


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> knob hill


Hill Billy


----------



## SINC

church hill


----------



## Aurora

church wedding


----------



## SINC

church key


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> church key


Key fob


----------



## tilt

Fob between


----------



## SINC

watch fob


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> watch fob


Watch out


----------



## Kazak

watch me (PET)


----------



## SINC

me ow


----------



## jamesB

ow la (large bird)


----------



## SINC

la more


----------



## jamesB

La Verde


----------



## Aurora

spoken verde (with an accent)


----------



## tilt

Verde science


----------



## jamesB

Salsa Verde


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> La Verde


I wish this was what I had to follow - I would have chosen "La whore (capital of Pakistan")


----------



## tilt

Aurora said:


> spoken verde (with an accent)


My verde (in the same accent )


----------



## tilt

My opium (shortsighted in just one eye)

Am I a Latin scholar or am I a Latin scholar!


----------



## jamesB

(Sorry to interrupt your roll tilt)

opium pipe


----------



## SINC

pipe down


----------



## jamesB

down spout


----------



## Kazak

Brussels spout (some tea for that Flem)


----------



## SINC

tee spout


----------



## jamesB

tee time


----------



## SINC

tee ming


----------



## jamesB

ming ling


----------



## SINC

ming gulls


----------



## jamesB

squirm ming


----------



## Aurora

ming vase


----------



## SINC

far ming


----------



## tilt

Far thing


----------



## Aurora

far flung


----------



## SINC

flung eye (oriental mushroom)


----------



## tilt

Flung dung (the monkey did, at the zoo)


----------



## jamesB

dung heap


----------



## SINC

dung arias


----------



## jamesB

classical arias


----------



## SINC

arias pill


----------



## tilt

Pill lorry


----------



## SINC

oils pill


----------



## Kazak

oils well (that ends well)


----------



## tilt

Essential oils


----------



## jamesB

essential lee


----------



## Aurora

lee pup (touch the ceiling)


----------



## SINC

pup ate


----------



## tilt

Disturb ate (being upset by self pleasure)


----------



## SINC

ate teen


----------



## Aurora

teen age


----------



## SINC

port age


----------



## jamesB

age ian (sea)


----------



## Kazak

ian handout (repeat if necessary)


----------



## SINC

civil ian


----------



## Kazak

Civil Shepherd


----------



## jamesB

civil lies


----------



## SINC

lies leaping


----------



## jamesB

supple lies


----------



## Kazak

Last Supple


----------



## jamesB

supple ment


----------



## Aurora

ment ore


----------



## SINC

beef ore


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> age ian (sea)


Nice



Kazak said:


> Civil Shepherd


Nice

Beef eater


----------



## SINC

corned beef


----------



## jamesB

corned hole


----------



## SINC

ash hole (where one dumped the ashes from the coal stove)


----------



## jamesB

gopher hole


----------



## tilt

Gopher it


----------



## jamesB

it department


----------



## SINC

band it


----------



## jamesB

marching band


----------



## SINC

watch band


----------



## tilt

Fabrics watch


----------



## SINC

watch strap


----------



## jamesB

forenoon watch


----------



## Kazak

forenoon cation


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

forenoon lunch (I had egg salad)


----------



## Kazak

lunch pad


----------



## Ena

eye pad


----------



## SINC

eye lean


----------



## jamesB

eye spy (with my little eye)


----------



## SINC

counter spy


----------



## Kazak

counter SINC


----------



## SINC

SINC king


----------



## Kazak

king dumb (someday Charles)


----------



## tilt

King key


----------



## SINC

coo key


----------



## Aurora

turn key


----------



## tilt

As turn


----------



## Kazak

turn nip


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

slow turn (wine anyone?)


----------



## jamesB

slow dancing


----------



## SINC

on slow (character on Brit comedy Keeping Up Appearances)


----------



## jamesB

on lee (Roy Orbison "Only The Lonely")


----------



## Aurora

slow gin


----------



## SINC

lee valley (tool store)


----------



## Aurora

oops. Too slow
parking valley


----------



## jamesB

Big Valley (old TV western series with Barbara Stanwick)


----------



## Kazak

Happy Valley (where everybody is valley happy)


----------



## Abby

central valley


----------



## jamesB

movie central


----------



## macdoodle

central eyes


----------



## Kazak

central frugal (force)


----------



## SINC

central lee


----------



## jamesB

central lies


----------



## SINC

carmel lies


----------



## KC4

alcohol lies


----------



## SINC

lies hope


----------



## Aurora

eternal hope


----------



## SINC

hope full


----------



## Aurora

hope chest


----------



## jamesB

chest afield


----------



## Aurora

war chest


----------



## SINC

war fare


----------



## jamesB

transit fare


----------



## Kazak

carafe fare (when you love your wheels)


----------



## SINC

giraffe carafe


----------



## jamesB

thermal carafe


----------



## macdoodle

thermal underwear


----------



## SINC

thermal spring


----------



## Aurora

spring clear


----------



## Kazak

new clear


----------



## Aurora

new bile


----------



## Kazak

mow bile


----------



## Aurora

bile logical


----------



## jamesB

by bile (new testament)


----------



## Aurora

by cuspid


----------



## SINC

by sexual


----------



## Kazak

flutter by


----------



## macdoodle

by gones


----------



## SINC

gones oil


----------



## jamesB

oregano oil


----------



## macdoodle

olive oil


----------



## jamesB

olive grove


----------



## tilt

Dead olive


----------



## Kazak

olive me (why not take?)


----------



## SINC

tang olive (dance contest)


----------



## Aurora

duo tang


----------



## SINC

must tang


----------



## Aurora

must have


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> must have


Must Hard (Tastes good too)


----------



## SINC

hard luck


----------



## jamesB

kill luck (my attempt at chicken calling)


----------



## SINC

pot luck


----------



## tilt

Pot head


----------



## SINC

head stone


----------



## Aurora

stone mason


----------



## SINC

mason airy


----------



## Aurora

mission airy


----------



## jamesB

contra airy


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> contra airy


Contra Affair


----------



## SINC

affair way (fore!)


----------



## jamesB

affair deal (used car salesman's standard line)


----------



## Aurora

miss deal


----------



## tilt

Miss understanding


----------



## SINC

diss miss


----------



## jamesB

diss appear


----------



## SINC

appear ants


----------



## jamesB

pear ants


----------



## KC4

ants ciliary


----------



## SINC

tire ants


----------



## jamesB

at tire (formal only)


----------



## SINC

form at


----------



## jamesB

application form


----------



## Kazak

form edible


----------



## SINC

plate form


----------



## jamesB

form Malahide


----------



## SINC

form nation


----------



## tilt

In form


----------



## SINC

sit in


----------



## KC4

sit you (ate it!)


----------



## SINC

depose sit


----------



## jamesB

sit com


----------



## SINC

com mince


----------



## Kazak

breath mince


----------



## Sonal

mince meet


----------



## SINC

meet market


----------



## jamesB

beet meet


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> beet meet


Expect to hear from tilt's lawyers.

beet ills


----------



## jamesB

jamesB said:


> beet meet


(the devil made me do it )

Beverly ills


----------



## SINC

windows ills


----------



## Aurora

windows ash


----------



## SINC

ash souls


----------



## Kazak

souls 'tis (winter and summer)


----------



## SINC

souls train (when you can barely listen to it)


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> Expect to hear from tilt's lawyers.






jamesB said:


> (the devil made me do it )


Nah, that was just my lawyer who made you do it 

Paris souls


----------



## Aurora

paris ewes (for your feet)


----------



## SINC

ewes full


----------



## Aurora

ewes ability


----------



## SINC

cape ability


----------



## Aurora

cape ox (life jackets)


----------



## jamesB

ox fords (my shoes)


----------



## tilt

Boat ox


----------



## jamesB

Boat people


----------



## Aurora

boat swain


----------



## Kazak

swain key


----------



## SINC

swain dive


----------



## Kazak

dive snottier (Cheech and Chong)


----------



## SINC

nose dive


----------



## jamesB

nose candy


----------



## SINC

shadow nose (only the)


----------



## Aurora

shadow boxing


----------



## SINC

boxing day


----------



## KC4

kick boxing


----------



## SINC

drop kick


----------



## jamesB

kick start


----------



## SINC

start line


----------



## Aurora

line dancing


----------



## SINC

line near


----------



## Aurora

near sighted


----------



## jamesB

vern near


----------



## Aurora

near miss


----------



## Kazak

near beer


----------



## Aurora

beer barrel


----------



## SINC

tim beer


----------



## Aurora

beer bash


----------



## SINC

bash aw (AB town)


----------



## jamesB

cala bash


----------



## SINC

bash full


----------



## tilt

Full stop


----------



## Aurora

full moon


----------



## SINC

cine moon


----------



## Aurora

plaster cine


----------



## SINC

mah cine


----------



## Aurora

cine mah


----------



## tilt

Cine cure


----------



## SINC

seek cure


----------



## tilt

Very seek (senor)


----------



## Kazak

very able


----------



## KC4

sill very


----------



## SINC

ton sill


----------



## jamesB

washing ton


----------



## SINC

wan ton


----------



## jamesB

wan abee


----------



## SINC

tie wan


----------



## jamesB

pan tie


----------



## SINC

tie bow (martial arts)


----------



## jamesB

rain bow


----------



## SINC

bow narrow


----------



## Kazak

Narrow bee (capital of Kenya)


----------



## SINC

bee con


----------



## jamesB

bee cause


----------



## SINC

cause sins


----------



## tilt

Of cause!


----------



## SINC

cause tick


----------



## macdoodle

tick tock


----------



## Aurora

tock sick


----------



## macdoodle

tock king


----------



## SINC

primes tock


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## Aurora

soup primes (Motown)


----------



## SINC

duck soup (a la groucho)


----------



## Aurora

duck tape (a la Red Green)


----------



## SINC

tape purse (south american rodents)


----------



## Aurora

tape worm


----------



## Kazak

worm whole


----------



## SINC

bees worm


----------



## Aurora

bees wax


----------



## Kazak

forty wax


----------



## SINC

back forty


----------



## Aurora

forty thieves


----------



## KC4

forty movies


----------



## Aurora

two forty (or is it tea for two)


----------



## SINC

forty pounder


----------



## Aurora

quarter pounder (not as much fun)


----------



## SINC

quarter horse


----------



## Aurora

horse opera


----------



## SINC

opera shun


----------



## Aurora

attend shun


----------



## SINC

attend ants


----------



## Aurora

fire ants


----------



## tilt

Fire water (hooch anyone?)


----------



## tilt

We keep coming back to the same cycle of words very often. Come on folks, try and be more imaginative instead of taking the easy way out. Maybe we should have a rule that combinations once used may not be repeated.

Cheers


----------



## Aurora

water bearer


----------



## SINC

bearer roar


----------



## tilt

Bearer bonds


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> We keep coming back to the same cycle of words very often. Come on folks, try and be more imaginative instead of taking the easy way out. Maybe we should have a rule that combinations once used may not be repeated.
> 
> Cheers


Great idea tilt. You are free to go back through over 18,000 posts to check it out. Let us know how many repeats you find, OK?


----------



## SINC

bonds ales


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> Great idea tilt. You are free to go back through over 18,000 posts to check it out. Let us know how many repeats you find, OK?


actually you'd have to check all 18,000 posts each time before you posted any reply.

bonds eye


----------



## Aurora

savings bonds


----------



## KC4

bonds have (more fun!)


----------



## macdoodle

have artsy ( cheese sculpture)


----------



## Aurora

artsy fartsy


----------



## jamesB

artsy stems


----------



## macdoodle

artsy ling (Sistine Chapel)


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## SINC

ling gauge


----------



## Aurora

kind ling


----------



## Rps

Ding Ling


----------



## SINC

meld ding


----------



## Aurora

ding bat (Archie)


----------



## SINC

calm bat


----------



## Aurora

calm pose


----------



## jamesB

Calm amity (Jane)


----------



## SINC

well calm


----------



## Aurora

calm post


----------



## SINC

calm press


----------



## jamesB

calm mitt


----------



## macdoodle

mitt tens


----------



## Aurora

perm mitt


----------



## jamesB

perm mutation


----------



## Aurora

perm mission


----------



## jamesB

mission impossible


----------



## SINC

mission airy


----------



## jamesB

mission aries


----------



## SINC

can aires


----------



## Kazak

Buenos Aires


----------



## jamesB

Buenos nachos


----------



## SINC

nachos oops


----------



## jamesB

ali oops


----------



## SINC

scoop oops


----------



## jamesB

chicken scoop


----------



## SINC

chicken salad


----------



## tilt

Funky chicken


----------



## jamesB

chef salad


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Great idea tilt. You are free to go back through over 18,000 posts to check it out. Let us know how many repeats you find, OK?


Oh come on Sinc, you know how many times we have gone through the "shun" cycle without going back and searching 18000 posts every time. Attend shun, opera shun etc. You yourself repeat these sequences.

Cheers


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> chef salad


Oops, a little late James  Back to: Funky chicken.


----------



## SINC

chicken dance


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Oh come on Sinc, you know how many times we have gone through the "shun" cycle without going back and searching 18000 posts every time. Attend shun, opera shun etc. You yourself repeat these sequences.
> 
> Cheers


I think for the most part people try to avoid repetition, but with so many posts it is inevitable.

The "shun" thing has indeed been done before, but who is to say a new player in future with no idea it has been used before uses it again? Besides, this is supposed to be entertaining, not a strictly controlled venue with many rules. It's a ;light heartened escape from the everyday of the board.


----------



## jamesB

dance sing


----------



## Kazak

Sing Sing


----------



## Kazak

tilt said:


> We keep coming back to the same cycle of words very often. Come on folks, try and be more imaginative instead of taking the easy way out. Maybe we should have a rule that combinations once used may not be repeated.


I feel your pain, tilt. However, SINC and jamesB make valid points that the list is too big and it would have to be checked each time. When I see that one of the repetitive loops is starting again (one can almost predict which word will come next), I either see if I can break the cycle, or I just go away until it has run its course.


----------



## jamesB

Kazak said:


> I either see if I can break the cycle, or I just go away until it has run its course.


+1, especially the try to break the cycle bit.

Pray sing


----------



## Kazak

seize pray


----------



## jamesB

Oz spray (large fish hawk)


----------



## SINC

oz arks


----------



## jamesB

Noah's Arks (first one sank)


----------



## Kazak

Noah's job


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB

hand job


----------



## SINC

job burrs


----------



## jamesB

Rob burrs


----------



## SINC

hearth rob


----------



## jamesB

hearth at (did you)


----------



## SINC

at tack


----------



## jamesB

tack ill (like in football)


----------



## SINC

pokers tack


----------



## Aurora

slow pokers


----------



## SINC

pokers lam


----------



## Aurora

lam basted


----------



## SINC

bed lam


----------



## jamesB

lam prey


----------



## Kazak

Lam skin


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB

lam innate


----------



## Aurora

lam chop


----------



## SINC

chop an (composer)


----------



## jamesB

an us (rectum)


----------



## SINC

bone us


----------



## screature

us age


----------



## jamesB

age an (sea)


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Ibut who is to say a new player in future with no idea it has been used before uses it again?


Oh, OK, I should have been clearer. Other players posting what has been posted before is fine, like you say, they wouldn't know. I was talking about our repeating ourselves. Anyway, the issue is cleared now, so I shall stop talking 



Kazak said:


> When I see that one of the repetitive loops is starting again (one can almost predict which word will come next), I either see if I can break the cycle, or I just go away until it has run its course.





jamesB said:


> +1, especially the try to break the cycle bit.


This is precisely what I was hoping for when I made my original comment. Thank you all.



jamesB said:


> hand job


Heheh, a tilt-worthy post. The gutter's not big enough for the two of us James 



SINC said:


> chop an (composer)


Clever.



jamesB said:


> an us (rectum)


Another tilt-worthy post


----------



## tilt

An archer (a good actress)


----------



## SINC

for an (alien)


----------



## K2ACP

an archy


----------



## Lawrence

K2ACP said:


> an archy


I An ("Ian", A name too)


----------



## SINC

an jello (resident of LA)


----------



## jamesB

jello pee (my first car)


----------



## SINC

pee meal (bacon)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> pee meal (bacon)


Sky Pee (Something God does to talk to humans)


----------



## jamesB

pee purrs


----------



## SINC

slaw pee


----------



## jamesB

slaw pier


----------



## SINC

pier sing


----------



## tilt

Neigh pier


----------



## macdoodle

pier pressure


----------



## jamesB

pier pleasure


----------



## Aurora

pier legates (complete with St. Peter)


----------



## tilt

Whim pier


----------



## jamesB

Pier Trudeau (peace bro)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> Pier Trudeau (peace bro)


Jagger Trudeau (Now there was a cute couple)


----------



## jamesB

Trudeau pirouette


----------



## SINC

pirouette quiet


----------



## jamesB

pesan quiet


----------



## chuckster

Warren Peace


----------



## tilt

chuckster said:


> Warren Peace


Not quite, Chuckster. Neither of the words you used was in the previous poster's entry.

Pesan war


----------



## SINC

war wagon


----------



## jamesB

tail wagon


----------



## tilt

Tell tail


----------



## jamesB

(move over tilt, I'm starting to get comfortable in your gutter)
pizza tail


----------



## Aurora

pizza mind


----------



## SINC

mind bender


----------



## tilt

Never mind


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> (move over tilt, I'm starting to get comfortable in your gutter)l


tilt moves off to find another gutter - doesn't mind sharing gutter with female, but not with James. tilt doesn't swing that way


----------



## macdoodle

never ever


----------



## Kazak

candle ever


----------



## tilt

How ever


----------



## jamesB

cantle ever


----------



## SINC

cantle lope


----------



## Aurora

cantle eve (in jail)


----------



## SINC

real eve


----------



## jamesB

real lax


----------



## SINC

sir real


----------



## jamesB

can sir


----------



## SINC

can ape


----------



## tilt

Ape real


----------



## SINC

ape parent


----------



## jamesB

ape end


----------



## Kazak

Ape Lincoln


----------



## SINC

ape pecks


----------



## jamesB

systems pecks


----------



## SINC

flys pecks


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> Ape Lincoln


Hehehehe, they have similar facial hair 

Flys water


----------



## jamesB

Flys away


----------



## Kazak

cankers away


----------



## SINC

cankers ore


----------



## jamesB

ore nate


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> ore nate


Bang Ore (Somewhere in Maine)


----------



## jamesB

she bang


----------



## tilt

She it!


----------



## jamesB

Ban she


----------



## SINC

err ban


----------



## jamesB

ban air


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> ban air


Air Plain


----------



## jamesB

air ways


----------



## tilt

Ways kale


----------



## Lawrence

Ways ted


----------



## SINC

tram ways


----------



## jamesB

tram pulled


----------



## SINC

tram pled


----------



## jamesB

tram polean


----------



## tilt

"Polean" is not in the dictionary, so we'll pretend you said "poleyn" which does exist.


----------



## tilt

Tram driver (just to make it easier for someone to follow )


----------



## SINC

cable tram


----------



## tilt

Cable car


----------



## SINC

car aft


----------



## jamesB

tilt said:


> "Polean" is not in the dictionary, so we'll pretend you said "poleyn" which does exist.


C'mon tilt, many of the so called words used here are not in the dictionary, that does not mean they are not correct.
For instance names, won't find many of them in your dictionary, so forget about pretending you are the word police and lets stick to having fun,
BTW I meant Polean and it stays Polean.


----------



## jamesB

car pool


----------



## tilt

Car tune


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> C'mon tilt, many of the so called words used here are not in the dictionary, that does not mean they are not correct.
> For instance names, won't find many of them in your dictionary, so forget about pretending you are the word police and lets stick to having fun,
> BTW I meant Polean and it stays Polean.


James, I could respond to this in more than one way, and every one of them would be long and rambling. So, just to keep it short, let me just say that my intention was not to put you down, but to try and get back on track without offending you - and I still failed.

Cheers


----------



## Aurora

tune out


----------



## KC4

tune ah


----------



## tilt

For tune


----------



## Aurora

for play


----------



## tilt

*deleted because Aurora corrected before I posted*


----------



## KC4

play on!


----------



## tilt

*pipped*


----------



## tilt

On word


----------



## Kazak

Century on


----------



## jamesB

century ease


----------



## Aurora

ease meant


----------



## tilt

Meant owes


----------



## macdoodle

owes pray (bird)


----------



## Kazak

spaghetti owes


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB

owes arks


----------



## SINC

gell owes (cherry anyone?)


----------



## jamesB

gel owes (anything but cherry)


----------



## SINC

owes zone


----------



## jamesB

owes allot


----------



## SINC

shad owes


----------



## jamesB

yell owes (pastels or solid shades?)


----------



## Aurora

bell owes


----------



## SINC

no bell


----------



## Aurora

bell curve


----------



## SINC

bell tower


----------



## Aurora

bell jar


----------



## jamesB

jar head


----------



## SINC

may jar


----------



## jamesB

may pull (syrup-yummy)


----------



## SINC

may pole


----------



## tilt

May or


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## Aurora

may be


----------



## Kazak

arse May (Pig Latin planet)


----------



## Aurora

arse nick


----------



## Kazak

(Round and round she goes)

nick codeine


----------



## Aurora

nick name


----------



## jamesB

name sake


----------



## Aurora

keep sake


----------



## SINC

sake spirits (Japanese drink)


----------



## Aurora

strong spirits (ghosts with muscles)


----------



## SINC

strong drink


----------



## jamesB

strong arm


----------



## SINC

arm abba (a flotilla of Swedish musicians)


----------



## Aurora

arm pit


----------



## SINC

cock pit (careful tilt) beejacon


----------



## tilt

Pull pit


----------



## SINC

pull lets


----------



## jamesB

trip lets


----------



## SINC

chick lets


----------



## jamesB

chick magnet


----------



## Aurora

chick flick


----------



## jamesB

porn flick


----------



## Francis Mariani

Porn Name


----------



## jamesB

name lee


----------



## SINC

lee ping


----------



## jamesB

backslap ping


----------



## SINC

slow ping


----------



## jamesB

eavesdrop ping


----------



## SINC

ping ides


----------



## KC4

farce ides


----------



## Abby

cheuikehk farce


----------



## SINC

farce sickle


----------



## jamesB

Air Farce (great canadian)


----------



## SINC

debone air


----------



## jamesB

debone aye


----------



## SINC

debone roast


----------



## jamesB

roast sting


----------



## Kazak

sting key


----------



## jamesB

Beast sting


----------



## SINC

wilde beast


----------



## jamesB

Oscar wilde


----------



## SINC

wilde pick (on National Geo TV)


----------



## jamesB

nose pick (Royally)


----------



## SINC

pick lead


----------



## jamesB

lead weight


----------



## SINC

lead sled


----------



## jamesB

rocket sled


----------



## Aurora

rocket scientist


----------



## SINC

pocket rocket


----------



## jamesB

pocket pool


----------



## Aurora

gene pool


----------



## SINC

gene real


----------



## Aurora

halo gene (lights)


----------



## SINC

halo halo (recipe here)


----------



## jamesB

black halo


----------



## SINC

black beard


----------



## jamesB

black widow


----------



## Kazak

widow whir


----------



## Aurora

whir laboured (chopper. I know. It's a stretch)


----------



## jamesB

whir Litzer


----------



## KC4

whir wolf ( what do you call a canine in a blender?)


----------



## jamesB

KC4 said:


> ( what do you call a canine in a blender?)


= pate!

air wolf (old TV series)


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> whir laboured (chopper. I know. It's a stretch)


I like it.

wolf fibre


----------



## jamesB

Wolf blaster (news at 11)


----------



## Kazak

Stepping wolf


----------



## jamesB

two stepping


----------



## SINC

mana two (Florida mammal)


----------



## jamesB

mana tees (more of the same)


----------



## SINC

strip tees


----------



## Aurora

landing strip


----------



## jamesB

strip purrs


----------



## SINC

children strip


----------



## jamesB

Vegas strip


----------



## SINC

strip wax


----------



## Aurora

wax eloquent


----------



## jamesB

ambiguously eloquent


----------



## KC4

eloquent gun (I shot an eloquent in my pajamas!)


----------



## SINC

eloquent ball


----------



## Aurora

wrecking ball


----------



## jamesB

ball ling (crybaby)


----------



## Aurora

meat ball


----------



## jamesB

soccer meat


----------



## Aurora

soccer tease (ancient Greek)


----------



## jamesB

cock tease (upsetting the boy chickens)


----------



## SINC

pee cock


----------



## Aurora

pee soup (ugh)


----------



## jamesB

pea soup (yummy)


----------



## KC4

soup pine (hold the cones)


----------



## jamesB

pine sol


----------



## SINC

sol lid


----------



## jamesB

lid dell (very small)


----------



## Aurora

squaw lid


----------



## SINC

pa squaw (street in Regina)


----------



## jamesB

pa turn (as in, design)


----------



## SINC

slow turn


----------



## Aurora

slow cooker


----------



## SINC

cooker roar


----------



## jamesB

cannon roar


----------



## SINC

fur roar


----------



## jamesB

fur long


----------



## SINC

fur niche


----------



## jamesB

fur boding


----------



## Aurora

fur ore


----------



## jamesB

ore train


----------



## SINC

ore gone


----------



## jamesB

gone adds (big ones)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> gone adds (big ones)


Dude Adds


----------



## SINC

adds pace


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> adds pace


Mill Adds


----------



## SINC

grist mill


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> grist mill


Mill Elf


----------



## SINC

mill ion


----------



## Kazak

trill ion


----------



## SINC

nose trill


----------



## KC4

trill loogie (eeew)


----------



## Aurora

trill ogee


----------



## jamesB

cant trill (US civil war Raider)


----------



## SINC

cant reach


----------



## Aurora

cant alone (Italian food)


----------



## SINC

apply cant


----------



## Aurora

cant elope (no ladder)


----------



## SINC

supply cant


----------



## jamesB

supply meant


----------



## Kazak

plea supply (using our online form)


----------



## jamesB

plea ding


----------



## SINC

plea sure


----------



## jamesB

sure all


----------



## SINC

lobe all


----------



## jamesB

ear lobe


----------



## Kazak

lobe autumny (I know, but springy, summery, and wintery are all words, so why not?)


----------



## SINC

lobe low


----------



## jamesB

low west


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> low west


West Turn


----------



## SINC

gnu west


----------



## jamesB

west world


----------



## KC4

west fooey (how Elmer Fudd sweeps)


----------



## Kazak

Adam West


----------



## SINC

old west


----------



## KC4

Foe west (where Elmer hunts Bugs Bunny - or is that the other way around?)


----------



## Kazak

west early


----------



## jamesB

early ear


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> early ear


Ear Knee


----------



## SINC

paw knee (indian tribe)


----------



## Aurora

paw kettle (Percy Kilbride)


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> paw kettle (Percy Kilbride)


Kettle Drum


----------



## jamesB

Drum heller


----------



## SINC

hum drum


----------



## K2ACP

drum sticks


----------



## SINC

spice drum (captain morgan)


----------



## jamesB

spice trade


----------



## Kazak

spice worm


----------



## Aurora

spice girls


----------



## SINC

girls tough (make up and such)


----------



## jamesB

tough luck


----------



## KC4

tough love


----------



## jamesB

Free love


----------



## Kazak

free con (get your)


----------



## jamesB

con scripted


----------



## SINC

twos con (AZ city)


----------



## Aurora

con stable


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> con stable


Way Stable


----------



## KC4

truss stable


----------



## Lawrence

KC4 said:


> truss stable


But Truss


----------



## jamesB

truss tea


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> truss tea


Fast Tea


----------



## SINC

brake fast


----------



## jamesB

coffee brake


----------



## SINC

coffee syrup (kid stuff)


----------



## Aurora

coffee crisp


----------



## SINC

crisp pier


----------



## jamesB

Pier Berton


----------



## Kazak

Berton Comings (see Rum P*rn thread)


----------



## Aurora

Comings side (it;s raining out)


----------



## jamesB

comings out (of the closet)


----------



## SINC

comings diesel


----------



## Kazak

diesel do (Mafioso choosing his weapons)


----------



## jamesB

Vin diesel (really bad actor)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> Vin diesel (really bad actor)


Diesel That (D'yousellthat?)


----------



## SINC

pi that


----------



## jamesB

that ching (building a roof with dry vegetation)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> that ching (building a roof with dry vegetation)


Coach Ching


----------



## jamesB

coat ching


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> coat ching


Reign Coat


----------



## SINC

monsoon reign


----------



## Kazak

Vancouver monsoon (It's not funny; it's the weather. So loud I can't hear the keyclicks as I type.)


----------



## jamesB

Vancouver Canucks (not funny either!)


----------



## SINC

canucks ticks


----------



## jamesB

candies ticks


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> candies ticks


Ticks Tar


----------



## jamesB

tracks tar


----------



## SINC

deer tracks


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> deer tracks


Deer John (Not a Dear John letter)


----------



## SINC

john deere


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> john deere


John Knee (Here's Johnny)


----------



## SINC

car knee (midway guy)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> car knee (midway guy)


Car Pet (It's like a rug with four legs)


----------



## SINC

pet roll


----------



## jamesB

tare roll (bane of the forums)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> tare roll (bane of the forums)


Roll Model


----------



## jamesB

runway model


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> runway model


Model Railroad


----------



## KC4

Railroad dead


----------



## SINC

dead head


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> dead head


Head Rick (An Owl in a Harry Potter Movie)


----------



## jamesB

gives head


----------



## Aurora

head cheese


----------



## SINC

woods head (where Pa gave ya a whoopin')


----------



## Aurora

woods hole (ocean science)


----------



## SINC

woods having


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> woods having


good one
two woods (fore)


----------



## SINC

two sum (fore again)


----------



## Aurora

two pay


----------



## jamesB

two fur (the price of 1)


----------



## SINC

two knee (double a Loonie)


----------



## Aurora

knee dent (but I will anyway)


----------



## jamesB

knee jerk (BC Liberal governmental policy)


----------



## SINC

the jerk (steve martin movie)


----------



## Aurora

jerk in (small jacket)


----------



## SINC

curt in


----------



## Aurora

curt ale


----------



## SINC

ale ion


----------



## Aurora

ale mode (bad French)


----------



## K2ACP

Depeche mode (rock band)


----------



## jamesB

com mode (portable biffy)


----------



## SINC

ala mode


----------



## jamesB

ala carte


----------



## SINC

carte sting


----------



## jamesB

carte el


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> carte el


Bloody El


----------



## SINC

el toro


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> el toro


El Ton (Elton John)


----------



## jamesB

El Dorado


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> El Dorado


Dorado Good (Dora Do Good)


----------



## jamesB

Good enough (remember Larry)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> Good enough (remember Larry)


Good Bar (Not really looking for)


----------



## SINC

bar nickel


----------



## jamesB

nickel Odeon


----------



## Kazak

pumper nickel


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> pumper nickel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Saint Nickel


----------



## SINC

saint hood


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> saint hood


Hood Winked


----------



## SINC

hood dead


----------



## Aurora

neighbour hood


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> neighbour hood


Mount Hood


----------



## Aurora

hood winked


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> hood winked


Done that already, Try again


----------



## Aurora

dolawren said:


> Done that already, Try again


Sorry 'bout that 
mount anus


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> mount anus


Hay Anus (LOL)


----------



## Aurora

hay stack


----------



## SINC

sash hay


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> sash hay


Sash Wednesday


----------



## SINC

spread sash


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## Aurora

sash squach


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> sash squach


Sash Cartoon


----------



## jamesB

sash hayed


----------



## Aurora

hayed aye


----------



## SINC

red aye


----------



## Aurora

red carpet


----------



## SINC

red river


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> red river


Red Raw (Redraw)


----------



## SINC

raw hide (old TV show)


----------



## Aurora

who raw (jolly good show)


----------



## jamesB

raw boned


----------



## SINC

boned rye


----------



## Lawrence

> boned rye


Rye Ting (Ting (soft drink) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Aurora

rye bald


----------



## SINC

bald eagle


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> bald eagle


Bald Window (Baldwin investing on the DOW)


----------



## jamesB

bald faced


----------



## SINC

bald win (piano)


----------



## jamesB

pie bald


----------



## SINC

nap pie (UK diaper)


----------



## Aurora

pie charts


----------



## jamesB

cow pie


----------



## Aurora

pie tea (religious)


----------



## jamesB

tea ears


----------



## Aurora

ears hot (within)


----------



## jamesB

hot teas


----------



## Aurora

hot topic


----------



## jamesB

topic ally


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> topic ally


Mac Ally (It's a brand name, Right up your alley)

Edited, Sorry


----------



## jamesB

dolawren said:


> Mac Alley (It's a brand name, Right up your alley)


I believe the rules of the game state you have to use 1 of the words from the previous post, so that would make it...
Mac ally (no 'e')


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> I believe the rules of the game state you have to use 1 of the words from the previous post, so that would make it...
> Mac ally (no 'e')


Sorry for the slip, Typed it a bit too fast, Corrected to:

Mac Ally


----------



## SINC

mac gnaw (michigan)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> mac gnaw (michigan)


Mac Mini


----------



## SINC

mini pearl (grand ole oprey player)


----------



## jamesB

Pearl Bailey (diva)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> Pearl Bailey (diva)


Hill Bailey


----------



## Aurora

Beetle Bailey


----------



## SINC

beetle mania


----------



## Aurora

beetle juice


----------



## Kazak

beetle firm (egg whites)


----------



## jamesB

terra firm


----------



## Kazak

terra Kotter (Welcome Back)


----------



## Aurora

Kotter eyes (Stop the bleeding)


----------



## SINC

kotter key


----------



## jamesB

kotter pin (you'd have to be a BC Ferry passenger to appreciate this)


----------



## SINC

pin afore (movie ship)


----------



## Aurora

afore mentioned


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> afore mentioned


Afore Afternoon


----------



## jamesB

afore named


----------



## SINC

named baby


----------



## Aurora

baby bonnet


----------



## jamesB

automotive bonnet


----------



## SINC

bonnet ties


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> bonnet ties


Ties Son


----------



## SINC

ban ties


----------



## tilt

Pan ties  ...annnnnnnnd I am back


----------



## jamesB

pan during


----------



## SINC

pan icky


----------



## jamesB

pry icky


----------



## SINC

oz pry


----------



## jamesB

oz one


----------



## tilt

Oz trailer


----------



## jamesB

oz wego


----------



## K2ACP

dr oz (famous dietician)


----------



## KC4

rips oz


----------



## Kazak

watered rips


----------



## jamesB

tide rips


----------



## SINC

rips peed


----------



## jamesB

tops peed


----------



## SINC

peed own (wind)


----------



## jamesB

peed mount


----------



## Kazak

Mount batten


----------



## SINC

diss mount


----------



## jamesB

mount up


----------



## SINC

up per


----------



## jamesB

per sonal


----------



## SINC

cask per (friendly wine ghost)


----------



## tilt

Per sieve


----------



## Kazak

per spire


----------



## SINC

spire all


----------



## jamesB

rein spire


----------



## SINC

rein inn


----------



## jamesB

inn ovative


----------



## SINC

inn sensitive


----------



## Aurora

inn numerate


----------



## jamesB

inn flammable


----------



## SINC

cab inn


----------



## Kazak

Abba cab (Phil, Mike, Tony, and the Swedes)


----------



## SINC

heals cab


----------



## jamesB

we heals (go round and round)


----------



## SINC

heals lowly


----------



## jamesB

self heals


----------



## Aurora

self concious


----------



## jamesB

self loathing


----------



## SINC

self taught


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> self taught


Santa Self (Santa's Elf)


----------



## SINC

won self


----------



## jamesB

self fish


----------



## Aurora

fish monger


----------



## KC4

micro fish


----------



## Aurora

micro chip


----------



## jamesB

chip pea


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> chip pea


Pea Sly


----------



## SINC

thus sly


----------



## Aurora

sly lea


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> sly lea


Lea Side (Leaside, A place in Toronto)


----------



## Aurora

side ribs


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> side ribs


Side Track (I love this game, Makes for a nice sidetrack)


----------



## Aurora

track record


----------



## SINC

fast track


----------



## jamesB

record label


----------



## SINC

We posted together so now:



SINC said:


> fast track


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> fast track


Track King


----------



## jamesB

king kong


----------



## SINC

kong oh (line)


----------



## Aurora

oh Susanna


----------



## SINC

oh men


----------



## jamesB

men applause


----------



## SINC

ah men


----------



## jamesB

eh men


----------



## SINC

solo men


----------



## jamesB

cycle men


----------



## SINC

pop cycle


----------



## jamesB

lolly pop


----------



## SINC

pop corn


----------



## jamesB

corn knee


----------



## SINC

corn dog


----------



## jamesB

creamed corn


----------



## SINC

corn nerd


----------



## jamesB

pepper corn


----------



## SINC

corn starch


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> corn starch


Starch Ching


----------



## jamesB

cat ching


----------



## SINC

bob cat


----------



## Kazak

bob sure (uncle)


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> bob sure (uncle)


Sure Lee (Don't call me Sure Lee)


----------



## SINC

press sure


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> press sure


Press Herd


----------



## jamesB

herd smee (ouch)


----------



## SINC

smee earing


----------



## jamesB

tea earing


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> tea earing


Steer Earing


----------



## jamesB

bum steer


----------



## SINC

bum bling


----------



## Aurora

stumble bum


----------



## SINC

bum pier


----------



## jamesB

bum purrs


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> bum purrs


purrs snatch


----------



## jamesB

dolawren said:


> purrs snatch


(Oh my, think of the possiblities, but I best go with...)
snatch ching


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> snatch ching


catch ching


----------



## macdoodle

watch ching


----------



## SINC

fabrics watch


----------



## Aurora

black watch


----------



## SINC

plum black (lack of plumb)


----------



## Aurora

black death


----------



## SINC

death throws


----------



## Aurora

death certificate (makes it official)


----------



## jamesB

painful death


----------



## SINC

painful lea


----------



## Aurora

death bed (This thread has taken a morbid turn)


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> death bed (This thread has taken a morbid turn)


bed dead (on a brighter note beejacon)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> painful lea





Aurora said:


> death bed (This thread has taken a morbid turn)


I may be wrong here, but I think we are back at 
painful lea.... 

If so,


lea king


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> I may be wrong here, but I think we are back at
> painful lea....
> 
> If so,
> 
> 
> lea king


Yikes, correct you are macdoodle, therefore:

leek king


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> bed dead (on a brighter note beejacon)


Thanks for the uplift Sinc. Continuing on that note
bed hop


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Thanks for the uplift Sinc. Continuing on that note
> bed hop


That's great, but as macdoodle pointed out, in our haste, we missed a step and we remain at:

leek king


----------



## Aurora

Ouch
king crabs (Damn. We're back to bed hopping)


----------



## SINC

crabs two (no recipe but it sounds good)


----------



## Aurora

two much


----------



## SINC

yuban two


----------



## jamesB

yuban ditt (me good guy)


----------



## macdoodle

yuban contraband (coffee smuggling?)


----------



## SINC

buy yuban (stay out of the swamp)


----------



## jamesB

buy able


----------



## SINC

stand buy


----------



## jamesB

buy gones


----------



## Kazak

buy nary


----------



## jamesB

ordain nary


----------



## SINC

grain nary


----------



## jamesB

abolition nary


----------



## Kazak

Lou nary


----------



## KC4

Cooling nary (the skill of popsicle making)


----------



## SINC

semi nary


----------



## jamesB

veteran nary


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> veteran nary


Veteran Rant


----------



## SINC

cur rant


----------



## Kazak

rant Sid


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> rant Sid


Sid Ducting


----------



## jamesB

ducting tape


----------



## SINC

tape astray


----------



## Kazak

cigarette astray


----------



## SINC

astray leah


----------



## Aurora

astray dog


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> astray dog


Dog Gal


----------



## Aurora

gal stone


----------



## SINC

gal lope


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> gal lope


Slow Lope


----------



## Aurora

anti lope


----------



## jamesB

devil lope


----------



## SINC

lope pez


----------



## jamesB

envy lope


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> envy lope


Candie Lope


----------



## SINC

lope along


----------



## Aurora

along gate


----------



## jamesB

water gate


----------



## SINC

water spout


----------



## singingcrow

spout nick


----------



## Aurora

shaving nick


----------



## KC4

Shaving grace


----------



## SINC

grace kelly


----------



## Kazak

singingcrow said:


> spout nick


Nice one.

kelly flower


----------



## jamesB

flower power


----------



## SINC

flower eerie


----------



## jamesB

eerie est


----------



## SINC

ave eerie


----------



## jamesB

ave new


----------



## SINC

new heard


----------



## jamesB

heard ling (down the hill)


----------



## Aurora

buffalo heard (can't rollerskate in)


----------



## SINC

buffalo wallow


----------



## jamesB

Sue wallow (it all girl)


----------



## SINC

counter sue


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> counter sue


Disc Counter


----------



## SINC

disc lame


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> disc lame


Lame Meant


----------



## jamesB

meant tell


----------



## SINC

parley meant


----------



## jamesB

meant torr


----------



## Aurora

torr rent


----------



## SINC

prosecute torr


----------



## jamesB

prosecute her


----------



## SINC

her essay


----------



## jamesB

her ass (to threaten)


----------



## SINC

moth her


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> moth her


Lair Her


----------



## SINC

bowl lair


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> bowl lair


Super Bowl (Had to say it)


----------



## Aurora

bowl weevil


----------



## jamesB

weevil wabbit (Elmer Fudd again)


----------



## SINC

weevil lage


----------



## Aurora

privy lage


----------



## jamesB

knoll lage


----------



## KC4

knoll atoll


----------



## SINC

knot atoll


----------



## jamesB

top knot


----------



## Aurora

top dog


----------



## SINC

roof top


----------



## Aurora

roof rack


----------



## SINC

nice rack (you know, racking the snooker balls when well done) beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

nice try (Sinc....


----------



## Aurora

try angle


----------



## jamesB

hells angle


----------



## Aurora

angle iron


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> angle iron


Iron End


----------



## jamesB

Iron Eagle


----------



## SINC

dumb eagle


----------



## macdoodle

dumb bell


----------



## jamesB

dumb dumber


----------



## SINC

dumb ow


----------



## Kazak

dumb me (yep)


----------



## Aurora

free dumb


----------



## SINC

free lance


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> free lance


Lance lot


----------



## jamesB

sand lance


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> sand lance


Sand Dollar


----------



## Kazak

ampere sand


----------



## SINC

burger sand (fries)


----------



## jamesB

sand witches


----------



## SINC

sand storm


----------



## jamesB

perfect storm


----------



## SINC

storm front


----------



## macdoodle

storm ming


----------



## Aurora

storm chaser


----------



## macdoodle

thunder storm


----------



## Kazak

thunder us


----------



## Aurora

storm door


----------



## KC4

male storm


----------



## SINC

Whoops, we kind of fell off the rails there at 10:44 when Aurora missed Kazak's post:



Kazak said:


> thunder us


So now:

thunder road


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> Whoops, we kind of fell off the rails there at 10:44 when Aurora missed Kazak's post:
> 
> 
> 
> So now:
> 
> thunder road


Thunder Ring (Lord Thundering Jesus )


----------



## jamesB

nipple ring


----------



## SINC

pare ring


----------



## jamesB

pare chute


----------



## Kazak

bamboo chute


----------



## SINC

bamboo zill


----------



## KC4

bra zill (I think I've seen one (two?) of these)


----------



## jamesB

bra sears


----------



## SINC

sears euchre


----------



## jamesB

sears sucker (pinstripe suit)


----------



## Aurora

sucker punch


----------



## jamesB

key punch


----------



## SINC

punch ess


----------



## jamesB

whole punch


----------



## Aurora

whole grain


----------



## SINC

burro whole


----------



## Aurora

scar burro (in Toronto)


----------



## SINC

new scar (reporters drive 'em)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> new scar (reporters drive 'em)


Scar let


----------



## SINC

scar go (snails)


----------



## jamesB

nah scar (racing)


----------



## macdoodle

nah ter


----------



## Aurora

ter mite


----------



## macdoodle

might tea


----------



## jamesB

tea ease


----------



## SINC

tea ming


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> ter mite





macdoodle said:


> might tea


Something isn't right here


----------



## jamesB

ming ling


----------



## SINC

dolawren said:


> Something isn't right here


Well, macdoodle changed mite, to might, but it really didn't hurt anything.


----------



## SINC

start ling


----------



## jamesB

jump start


----------



## Kazak

jump change


----------



## KC4

jump penis (snicker)


----------



## jamesB

penis puppetry (stage show)


----------



## Aurora

penis envy


----------



## jamesB

envy lopes


----------



## Aurora

lopes sided


----------



## Kazak

undies sided


----------



## SINC

vanillas undies


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> vanillas undies


Down undies (Somewhere down under)


----------



## SINC

goose down


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> goose down


Mon Goose


----------



## SINC

hay mon (Jamaica)


----------



## jamesB

come mon


----------



## SINC

come lea


----------



## jamesB

lea verse


----------



## SINC

verse atoll


----------



## macdoodle

verse sigh


----------



## Lawrence

macdoodle said:


> verse sigh


Sigh Lent


----------



## SINC

bon sigh


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> bon sigh


Auto bon


----------



## Aurora

bon fire


----------



## SINC

bon ami


----------



## Aurora

burr bon


----------



## SINC

am burr


----------



## Aurora

am peer


----------



## SINC

peer sing


----------



## Aurora

sing king


----------



## SINC

rae king


----------



## Aurora

bar king


----------



## jamesB

tow bar


----------



## Aurora

bar fly


----------



## SINC

fly height


----------



## macdoodle

fly err


----------



## jamesB

fly mow


----------



## macdoodle

mow town (right now it's shovel town)


----------



## jamesB

town ship


----------



## SINC

worse ship


----------



## macdoodle

worse inning


----------



## SINC

knock worse


----------



## jamesB

knock knees


----------



## Kazak

wets knees (a-choo)


----------



## SINC

exercises wets


----------



## Aurora

Kazak said:


> wets knees (a-choo)


good one
aloe wets


----------



## SINC

wets print (forgot umbrella)


----------



## jamesB

wets suet


----------



## SINC

per suet


----------



## macdoodle

suet goes


----------



## SINC

goes cargo (cheering on a snail race)


----------



## jamesB

embark goes


----------



## SINC

goes tories


----------



## jamesB

signet tories


----------



## SINC

signet ching


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> signet ching


Signet Chore


----------



## SINC

chore play (married guy's housework for sex exchange)


----------



## Kazak

chore till


----------



## Aurora

man till


----------



## SINC

roto till


----------



## jamesB

stands till


----------



## SINC

grand stands


----------



## jamesB

under stands


----------



## KC4

under where?


----------



## Lawrence

KC4 said:


> under where?


Hard where


----------



## Kazak

Hard dee (Frank and Joe)


----------



## Aurora

hard boiled


----------



## SINC

glass hard


----------



## Aurora

glass ceiling


----------



## Kazak

ceiling whacks


----------



## SINC

whacks eloquent


----------



## Aurora

army whacks


----------



## jamesB

whacks off (wax removal of course!)


----------



## Aurora

off colour


----------



## jamesB

colour eyes


----------



## SINC

hank eyes


----------



## Aurora

eyes aye (old boy)


----------



## SINC

aye votes


----------



## Aurora

nay votes (what the hell. It was there)


----------



## SINC

bar nay (fife if necessary)


----------



## macdoodle

bar code


----------



## SINC

code deck (video coding)


----------



## jamesB

poop deck


----------



## Kazak

deck lame


----------



## jamesB

disc lame


----------



## SINC

lame prey


----------



## jamesB

lame ment


----------



## Kazak

lame change (no signal)


----------



## Aurora

lame duck


----------



## KC4

gooey duck (being shellfish)


----------



## jamesB

duck weed


----------



## SINC

lead duck (shot out of the sky)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> lead duck (shot out of the sky)


Duck tape


----------



## SINC

tape astray


----------



## eMacMan

duct tape (the real thing)


----------



## jamesB

aqua duct


----------



## SINC

dee duct


----------



## jamesB

dee emphasize


----------



## SINC

can dee


----------



## jamesB

two can


----------



## SINC

tat two


----------



## jamesB

thermos tat


----------



## macdoodle

tat hers


----------



## SINC

hers tory (opposite of history)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> hers tory (opposite of history)


Loaf hers


----------



## jamesB

extinguish hers


----------



## eMacMan

hers she (It doesn't get any better than chocolate covered girls)


----------



## jamesB

cowpunch hers


----------



## macdoodle

hers table (for her horses)


----------



## KC4

scooch hers


----------



## Lawrence

KC4 said:


> scooch hers


Hers she (Makes nice candy bars)


----------



## macdoodle

poach hers


----------



## Lawrence

macdoodle said:


> poach hers


Race hers


----------



## SINC

race track


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> race track


Track King


----------



## SINC

coat track


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> coat track


Trench coat


----------



## SINC

coat ails


----------



## eMacMan

manes ails


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> manes ails


:clap: good one


pale ails


----------



## SINC

slop ails


----------



## Aurora

slop oaks


----------



## jamesB

slop pier


----------



## SINC

snap pier


----------



## Aurora

ginger snap


----------



## SINC

baby snap


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> slop oaks


 :clap:



snap peas


----------



## Aurora

Thanks Macdoodle
snap dragon


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> Thanks Macdoodle
> snap dragon


Dragon nads


----------



## SINC

dragon lady


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> dragon lady


Dragon away


----------



## macdoodle

away fir (is good with cheese)


----------



## Aurora

macdoodle said:


> away fir (is good with cheese)


Back at ya macdoodle
fir nature


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> Back at ya macdoodle
> fir nature


thanks


fir meant


----------



## SINC

cone fir


----------



## jamesB

fir ball


----------



## SINC

trem ball


----------



## macdoodle

ball hockey


----------



## SINC

ball eh


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> ball eh


:clap:


eh too! (Brutus)


----------



## Kazak

too bisects (lumber)


----------



## SINC

too mores


----------



## jamesB

some mores (yummy bars)


----------



## eMacMan

some heirs (hot time)


----------



## jamesB

grey heirs (those I have left)


----------



## SINC

heirs pray


----------



## jamesB

Belgian heirs


----------



## SINC

heirs tiles


----------



## Aurora

turns tiles


----------



## SINC

turns harp


----------



## macdoodle

harp strings


----------



## SINC

dress harp


----------



## jamesB

dress age (equine)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> dress age (equine)


Red dress


----------



## SINC

boa red


----------



## Aurora

dress maker


----------



## jamesB

add dress


----------



## SINC

Whoops, we all posted at once, back to:



SINC said:


> boa red


----------



## jamesB

chauffeur red


----------



## SINC

fee red


----------



## KC4

etui fee (Ayeee yahhhh!)


----------



## SINC

fee verse


----------



## Aurora

verse utility


----------



## jamesB

per verse


----------



## SINC

verse atoll


----------



## jamesB

contra verse


----------



## KC4

contra reception (blocks proliferation of radio/TV signals)


----------



## SINC

contra band


----------



## macdoodle

Jazz Band


----------



## SINC

band eyed


----------



## jamesB

band aide


----------



## SINC

lemon aide


----------



## jamesB

aide decamp


----------



## eMacMan

gator aide


----------



## SINC

ali gator (well, it was there)


----------



## KC4

litter gater (messy beast!)


----------



## SINC

kitty litter


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> kitty litter


Litter ring


----------



## SINC

ring gear


----------



## macdoodle

finger ring


----------



## SINC

ring size


----------



## jamesB

Ring ling (brothers circus)


----------



## SINC

sore ring


----------



## Aurora

ring toss


----------



## jamesB

toss up


----------



## SINC

toss sell


----------



## Aurora

sell out


----------



## SINC

dug out


----------



## Aurora

out back (mate)


----------



## SINC

back off


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> back off


Track back


----------



## SINC

back side ( Y )


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> back side ( Y )


Kick back


----------



## SINC

side kick


----------



## macdoodle

side car


----------



## jamesB

car pet (bagger)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> car pet (bagger)


Car pal (Tunnel)


----------



## SINC

pal edible


----------



## macdoodle

pal tree


----------



## SINC

pay pal


----------



## macdoodle

pay per (news or view)


----------



## cdncableguy

per roo


----------



## SINC

roo ting


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> roo ting


Roo Bee (Red slippers)


----------



## macdoodle

per rouse ...


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> per rouse ...


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Looks like we all arrived at 7.13... the doorway must have been crowded!!

So Roo Bee.... 


Bee keeper


----------



## Kazak

bee flat


----------



## jamesB

bee feeder


----------



## Aurora

bee knees


----------



## jamesB

sun knees (bless you)


----------



## Kazak

Knees, France


----------



## KC4

knee zills (like measles, but they only affect your knees)


----------



## Abby

Soft knee


----------



## SINC

soft tee


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> soft tee


Tee knee (Small knees)


----------



## SINC

kid knee


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> kid knee


Cock knee (A type of english)


----------



## SINC

phone knee


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> phone knee


Knee ling


----------



## SINC

ling oh


----------



## macdoodle

oh pray (grand old)


----------



## SINC

pray ours


----------



## macdoodle

us pray (bird)


----------



## SINC

bog us


----------



## jamesB

bog trotter


----------



## SINC

bog gulls


----------



## Kazak

bog art


----------



## SINC

fluff art


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> fluff art


Art awry


----------



## jamesB

ramp art


----------



## SINC

art tickle


----------



## Kazak

art less


----------



## eMacMan

art icicle


----------



## SINC

polyp art


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> polyp art


He art


----------



## SINC

bans he


----------



## jamesB

cube bans


----------



## macdoodle

cube sickle ( square popsicle from fruit juice)


----------



## Lawrence

macdoodle said:


> cube sickle ( square popsicle from fruit juice)


Try sickle


----------



## eMacMan

Motor sickle (I don't want a pickle...)


----------



## macdoodle

motor eyes


----------



## Lawrence

macdoodle said:


> motor eyes


Eyes cream


----------



## SINC

monk eyes


----------



## Kazak

Monk ton


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> Monk ton


:lmao: long way from home Kazak !

Monk robes


----------



## jamesB

Mike robes


----------



## Aurora

mike fright


----------



## macdoodle

fright ten


----------



## Kazak

ten use


----------



## jamesB

ten penny


----------



## SINC

for ten


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> for ten


Ten additive (Top ten additives)


----------



## SINC

bat ten


----------



## jamesB

ten dearly


----------



## SINC

high ten


----------



## Kazak

High Karate!


----------



## Aurora

high school


----------



## SINC

bali high


----------



## Aurora

high lander


----------



## macdoodle

high jinks


----------



## jamesB

caffeine high


----------



## SINC

high ball


----------



## Kazak

dub ball


----------



## SINC

dub bonnet


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> dub bonnet


Dub loon


----------



## SINC

loon knees


----------



## Kazak

loon are


----------



## SINC

are gent


----------



## Aurora

rated are


----------



## SINC

wharf are


----------



## Aurora

wharf rat


----------



## KC4

Lieutenant Wharf (for all you Trekkies out there)


----------



## SINC

wharf speed


----------



## jamesB

speed kills


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> speed kills


Cats kills


----------



## SINC

shot kills


----------



## jamesB

nose kills (none whatsoever)


----------



## SINC

nose trills


----------



## jamesB

nose candy


----------



## SINC

candy cane


----------



## jamesB

Cane mutiny


----------



## SINC

bisque cane (old chevy)


----------



## Kazak

bisque kit


----------



## SINC

shorts kit


----------



## Kazak

kit chi


----------



## Aurora

bris kit (Hows that for keeping it all Jewish?)


----------



## SINC

base kit


----------



## KC4

jamesB said:


> nose kills (none whatsoever)


Good one!

blank kit


----------



## Aurora

blank look


----------



## SINC

blank ette


----------



## Aurora

blank shell


----------



## SINC

shell lack


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> shell lack


Lack Key


----------



## KC4

Key master (Are you the gate keeper?)


----------



## Aurora

key punch


----------



## Kazak

punch stirs (that would be us)


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> punch stirs (that would be us)


Stirs tick


----------



## SINC

tick less


----------



## Kazak

boom tick


----------



## jamesB

boom docks


----------



## SINC

she boom


----------



## Kazak

she bop


----------



## jamesB

she it


----------



## macdoodle

mark it


----------



## jamesB

post mark


----------



## Kazak

post app (there's an op for that)


----------



## SINC

like post (grrrrr)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> like post (grrrrr)


Post humously


----------



## macdoodle

post master


----------



## SINC

fence post


----------



## jamesB

fence sing (touché)


----------



## SINC

fence sit


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> fence sit


Sit com


----------



## jamesB

depose sit


----------



## SINC

train sit


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> train sit


Coal train


----------



## jamesB

night train


----------



## Aurora

night sweats


----------



## SINC

sweats auks


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> sweats auks


Haw auks


----------



## jamesB

haw ling


----------



## SINC

ricks haw


----------



## Aurora

hat ricks


----------



## SINC

bulls hat


----------



## jamesB

bulls hit (I know, you saw that coming)


----------



## SINC

hit chess


----------



## eMacMan

jamesB said:


> bulls hit (I know, you saw that coming)


 (I was so very good about not going there)

Hit lurid


----------



## Aurora

hit parade


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## eMacMan

parade eyes (fuzzy or idyllic)


----------



## SINC

angle eyes (cross eyed folks)


----------



## Aurora

angle bracket


----------



## Kazak

loud bracket


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> loud bracket


Mac loud


----------



## macdoodle

Mac computers


----------



## KC4

nin computers (windoze machines)


----------



## Lawrence

KC4 said:


> nin computers (windoze machines)


Nin jam


----------



## Kazak

Jam Iroquois


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> Jam Iroquois


Jam bore


----------



## Aurora

tidal bore


----------



## SINC

bore alice


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> bore alice


Alice son


----------



## SINC

alice infestation


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> alice infestation


Male alice


----------



## SINC

male form


----------



## macdoodle

form mat


----------



## Lawrence

macdoodle said:


> form mat


Form able


----------



## macdoodle

do able


----------



## jamesB

cane able


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> cane able


Tie able


----------



## jamesB

Tie dying


----------



## SINC

my tie


----------



## Kazak

Kevin Tie (Emergency!)


----------



## SINC

tie thing (your church loves 10% of you)


----------



## jamesB

pant tie


----------



## Aurora

part tme


----------



## eMacMan

part nerds


----------



## jamesB

Sorry guys, I don't see the connection between "pant tie and part time" so let's go back to "pant tie".

flip pant


----------



## SINC

flip wilson (What you see is what you get)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> flip wilson (What you see is what you get)


Flip pan


----------



## SINC

pan died


----------



## jamesB

can died


----------



## SINC

died wool


----------



## jamesB

blood died


----------



## eMacMan

tie died


----------



## SINC

died tarry


----------



## jamesB

butt tarry


----------



## macdoodle

tarry cloth (bath towels)


----------



## SINC

element tarry


----------



## eMacMan

> died tarry:lmao:


bat tarry


----------



## Kazak

tarry cloth


----------



## jamesB

Kazak said:


> tarry cloth


already in the cue two posts back...

noncom bat


----------



## SINC

bat boy


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> already in the cue two posts back...


My bad. Usually I'm awake in the morning.

boy cot


----------



## screature

cot on


----------



## Aurora

cot arise


----------



## jamesB

cot ages


----------



## SINC

mask cot


----------



## jamesB

auntie mask


----------



## SINC

auntie venom


----------



## jamesB

venom us


----------



## Kazak

venom anon (unexplained)


----------



## SINC

anon amos (and andy)


----------



## Aurora

amos leaf (too late to stay)


----------



## jamesB

loose leaf


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> loose leaf


Loose send


----------



## SINC

let loose


----------



## eMacMan

let sure


----------



## SINC

emu let (big omelet)


----------



## Aurora

emu sing


----------



## SINC

emu stash (electronic lip fuzz)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> emu stash (electronic lip fuzz)


Mush stash


----------



## jamesB

mush rooms


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> mush rooms


Veer rooms


----------



## jamesB

veer neer


----------



## eMacMan

veer tickle


----------



## Lawrence

eMacMan said:


> veer tickle


Dive veer


----------



## SINC

near leaden (but still too rare)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> near leaden (but still too rare)


oops! 

olympic dive


----------



## SINC

whoops is right 

Dive eyein'


----------



## macdoodle

dive erst


----------



## Lawrence

macdoodle said:


> dive erst


Dive vest


----------



## macdoodle

vest mints


----------



## Lawrence

macdoodle said:


> vest mints


Mints meat


----------



## SINC

meat loaf


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> meat loaf


Meat teen


----------



## SINC

teen dearly


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> teen dearly


John dearly


----------



## jamesB

dear john


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> dear john


Dear hunter


----------



## SINC

command dear


----------



## Kazak

command play


----------



## jamesB

Atlantic Command


----------



## SINC

command performance


----------



## Kazak

performance Sartre


----------



## SINC

live performance


----------



## Kazak

live Ullmann


----------



## eMacMan

all live (Oyl)


----------



## jamesB

live onstage


----------



## SINC

out live


----------



## KC4

Nokia out (POW!)


----------



## SINC

burn out


----------



## jamesB

heart burn


----------



## SINC

burn niche


----------



## Aurora

burn unit


----------



## SINC

unit tea


----------



## Aurora

tea leaves


----------



## jamesB

maple leaves


----------



## Aurora

leaves Dodge (classic advice)


----------



## SINC

greens leaves


----------



## jamesB

salad greens


----------



## SINC

greens tough


----------



## Aurora

greens keeper


----------



## macdoodle

putting greens


----------



## SINC

putting right


----------



## Aurora

right wing


----------



## jamesB

wing spread


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> wing spread


Row wing


----------



## Aurora

row housing


----------



## SINC

tumour row


----------



## macdoodle

row boat


----------



## jamesB

ask row


----------



## SINC

ask ants


----------



## macdoodle

ants err


----------



## SINC

comer ants


----------



## macdoodle

comer adds


----------



## SINC

adds pace


----------



## jamesB

crawls pace


----------



## SINC

pace car


----------



## macdoodle

pace sing


----------



## SINC

pace maker


----------



## jamesB

backs pace


----------



## SINC

backs pin


----------



## jamesB

clothes pin


----------



## Aurora

pin knuckle (just deal)


----------



## jamesB

knuckle sandwich (anyone remember these)


----------



## Aurora

jamesB said:


> knuckle sandwich (anyone remember these)


Unfortunately, I've eaten a couple in my life

knuckle down


----------



## SINC

bar knuckle (clean that boat)


----------



## jamesB

Aurora said:


> Unfortunately, I've eaten a couple in my life
> 
> knuckle down


It's all part of life's experiences...

knuckle odeon


----------



## macdoodle

bar fly


----------



## SINC

odeon lye (no limericks)


----------



## Kazak

lye bull


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> bar fly


oops too slow...XX)

lye err


----------



## SINC

bar lye (sandwich)


----------



## Kazak

lye sensuous (for Valentine's Day)


----------



## macdoodle

lye en


----------



## Aurora

lye soap


----------



## Kazak

soap reams (and Diana Ross)


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> soap reams (and Diana Ross)


Iced reams


----------



## SINC

iced tea


----------



## macdoodle

tea caddy


----------



## Aurora

tea service


----------



## SINC

tea bone


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> tea bone


Nest tea


----------



## SINC

hon nest


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> hon nest


Low hon


----------



## SINC

mel low


----------



## eMacMan

low riders


----------



## SINC

riders pills (rodeo man!)


----------



## macdoodle

pills nerd (totally drunk on beer of type)


----------



## Kazak

Nerd Vanna (I'd like to binary a vowel.)


----------



## jamesB

Vanna White (Wheel of Fortune)


----------



## SINC

snow white


----------



## macdoodle

white out


----------



## jamesB

spaced out


----------



## SINC

wash out


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> wash out


Back wash


----------



## jamesB

back stabber


----------



## Kazak

Back hardy


----------



## SINC

hardy ears (the 1930s)


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## jamesB

hardy boys


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> hardy boys


Tom boys


----------



## jamesB

Fan Tom (of the opera)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> Fan Tom (of the opera)


Fan Knee


----------



## Kazak

fan toxic


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> fan toxic


Fan sea


----------



## eMacMan

fan dancer


----------



## jamesB

knee jerk


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> knee jerk


Knee dee


----------



## Kazak

dancer sighs


----------



## eMacMan

Northern Dancer (AKA northern lights)


----------



## SINC

dancer culls (as opposed to square dancing)


----------



## jamesB

erotic dancer


----------



## SINC

dancer pole


----------



## Lawrence

dolawren said:


> Knee dee





Kazak said:


> dancer sighs


That doesn't work, Does it?


----------



## jamesB

dolawren said:


> That doesn't work, Does it?


actually it does, just backtack a few posts farther and you'll see where it derailed.


----------



## jamesB

pole vaulting


----------



## Aurora

positive pole


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> positive pole


north pole


----------



## jamesB

north urn


----------



## Aurora

urn all


----------



## jamesB

urn aiding


----------



## KC4

REIT urn (on investment)


----------



## SINC

slot urn


----------



## Kazak

slat urn


----------



## SINC

slat herring


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> slat herring


herring toss


----------



## SINC

toss led


----------



## jamesB

LED flashlight


----------



## eMacMan

Led light


----------



## SINC

light beer


----------



## Aurora

beer barrel


----------



## SINC

barrel roll


----------



## Aurora

dinner roll


----------



## SINC

tend roll


----------



## Kazak

roll aids


----------



## jamesB

count roll


----------



## Kazak

count nouns


----------



## jamesB

count down


----------



## Kazak

down nuts (sugar-free)


----------



## SINC

nuts hells


----------



## Aurora

hells angels


----------



## SINC

angels mile


----------



## macdoodle

mile are (a type paper)


----------



## SINC

mile gram


----------



## eMacMan

mile age


----------



## macdoodle

mile high (restaurant)


----------



## SINC

high road


----------



## eMacMan

high ten (High fivex2)


----------



## SINC

writ ten


----------



## macdoodle

ten your


----------



## Lawrence

macdoodle said:


> ten your


bat ten


----------



## macdoodle

ten pin (bowling)


----------



## jamesB

pin iccle


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> pin iccle


keep pin


----------



## eMacMan

pin toe (Hey this cowboy country)


----------



## SINC

toe jam


----------



## jamesB

jam session


----------



## SINC

jam bore


----------



## jamesB

bore ring :yawn:


----------



## SINC

bore alice


----------



## jamesB

alice comb


----------



## singingcrow

bore row


----------



## macdoodle

row ter


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> alice comb


Neither alice or comb used in these pasts:



singingcrow said:


> bore row





macdoodle said:


> row ter




Back to jamesB's post:

comb bind


----------



## macdoodle

bind ding


----------



## SINC

ding owes (Aussie dogs)


----------



## macdoodle

spend ding


----------



## Lawrence

macdoodle said:


> spend ding


ding bat


----------



## jamesB

bat turd (modern day syndrome)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> bat turd (modern day syndrome)


bat starred


----------



## SINC

bat turd


----------



## SINC

Well folks, we have passed a milestone today here on the Two Word Game in that we have surpassed the second longest running thread on ehMac in number of posts. Second place was previously held by the "How's the Weather?" thread started by my old pal, the late Gerry MacNutt way back on November 2, 2003 (in typical Gerry fashion at 4:45 a.m.)

His original post is below and I salute him in that his thread lasted well over eight years before it was surpassed. Anyway, thanks to all, its been a lot of fun.

This thread was born August 18, 2009.

Now, can we catch The Shang? We shall see.




MacNutt said:


> I don't think that this will ever turn into a monster thread like Dr. G's "Shangri-la Clubhouse"...but I think that it could be an interesting way for all of us to compare notes on what is happening weather-wise in our particular neck of the woods, on any given day.
> 
> And, since Canada is such a lage (HUGE) and diverse place, then some of these weather reports could end up being shockingly different. On the very same day.
> 
> Feel free to post photos.
> 
> Today, here on Salt Spring Island, it was unseasonably cool and there were dark clouds that threatened rain. They delivered on this threat toward suppertime, but it didn't amout to much.
> 
> I heard reports of snow at the higher levels. Scary.
> 
> So...what's it like where YOU live? Right NOW?
> 
> [ November 02, 2003, 08:24 PM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Well folks, we have passed a milestone today here on the Two Word Game in that we have surpassed the second longest running thread on ehMac in number of posts. Second place was previously held by the "How's the Weather?" thread started by my old pal, the late Gerry MacNutt way back on November 2, 2003 (in typical Gerry fashion at 4:45 a.m.)
> 
> His original post is below and I salute him in that his thread lasted well over eight years before it was surpassed. Anyway, thanks to all, its been a lot of fun.
> 
> This thread was born August 18, 2009.
> 
> Now, can we catch The Shang? We shall see.


:clap::clap::clap: this is most interesting... thanks for sharing! 


bat till


----------



## SINC

till lars (sorry Lars)


----------



## macdoodle

cash till


----------



## SINC

roto till


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> bat turd


Sinc, check out post #19636

roto vator


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> Sinc, check out post #19636
> 
> roto vator


Darth vator


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> Sinc, check out post #19636
> 
> roto vator


Yep, my bad.


----------



## Kazak

Darth Mall (for all your Dark Side shopping needs)


----------



## eMacMan

Mall Isis


----------



## jamesB

Isis fertilis


----------



## Kazak

Isis tower ("Lady," I says . . .)


----------



## jamesB

tower ring


----------



## Kazak

splinter ring


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> splinter ring


encounter ring


----------



## SINC

ring ear


----------



## singingcrow

ring tail


----------



## SINC

pig tail


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> pig tail


cock tail


----------



## jamesB

cock ring


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> cock ring


bab cock


----------



## SINC

bab bull


----------



## jamesB

bull durham


----------



## Kazak

posse bull


----------



## jamesB

Terry bull


----------



## SINC

bull frog


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> bull frog


bull lee


----------



## SINC

lee purse


----------



## jamesB

lee king


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> lee king


king lee


----------



## SINC

shmoo king


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> shmoo king


Hi king


----------



## SINC

belly hi


----------



## macdoodle

hi bread (on top shelf)


----------



## SINC

bread dead (veal cutlets)


----------



## macdoodle

raisin bread


----------



## KC4

raisin hell (mincemeat)


----------



## SINC

raisin celery (but only 2% as per COL allowance)


----------



## jamesB

ants celery


----------



## eMacMan

celery bait (Arkansas Jubilee)


----------



## Kazak

celery cetera (celery, cetera ha ha ha ha ha)


----------



## SINC

celery stalk


----------



## macdoodle

stalk cur


----------



## jamesB

corn stalk


----------



## SINC

eh corn


----------



## jamesB

corn knee


----------



## SINC

corn ish


----------



## jamesB

gibber ish


----------



## SINC

ish mail


----------



## jamesB

fee mail


----------



## Kazak

fee bill


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> fee bill


duck bill


----------



## Kazak

duck tile


----------



## jamesB

duck under


----------



## SINC

geo duck (and crowbar from Ma and Pa Kettle)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> geo duck (and crowbar from Ma and Pa Kettle)


cyber duck (My fav upload program)


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> geo duck (and crowbar from Ma and Pa Kettle)


Now here's a real geoduck









canvas duck


----------



## Aurora

tear duck


----------



## jamesB

tear rise


----------



## SINC

bulls tear (progression in a way)


----------



## singingcrow

bulls hit (what "progression" leads to a lot of the time)


----------



## Lawrence

singingcrow said:


> bulls hit (what "progression" leads to a lot of the time)


Blew hit


----------



## jamesB

Blew bonnets


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> Blew bonnets


blacken blew


----------



## SINC

blew wing (on gun barrels)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> blew wing (on gun barrels)


wing nut


----------



## Kazak

nut tin


----------



## Aurora

blew per


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> blew per


Whoops, blooper is right, back to: 

nut tin


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> Whoops, blooper is right, back to:
> 
> nut tin


damn dialup
tin soldier


----------



## SINC

tin gulls


----------



## eMacMan

tin cur


----------



## Kazak

Spam tin


----------



## SINC

tin sell (on your christmas tree)


----------



## jamesB

sell saw (for my burrito)


----------



## SINC

saw yours (tom and bros.)


----------



## jamesB

yours elf


----------



## macdoodle

elf inn (tiny B&B)


----------



## SINC

inn secure (a safe hotel)


----------



## Kazak

oh secure (Help!)


----------



## macdoodle

Doctors secure (but sometimes they never do)


----------



## singingcrow

secure ity


----------



## jamesB

in secure


----------



## singingcrow

in tense


----------



## jamesB

tense isle


----------



## Dr T

in tense city
oops that wuz 3 wurdz


----------



## Dr T

isle barn
Sorry that's all I got
We keep rabbits in ours, not cows or pigs like some locals.


----------



## SINC

barn yard


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> barn yard


barn knee


----------



## SINC

arts barn


----------



## eMacMan

barn icicle


----------



## jamesB

barn burner


----------



## SINC

burner roar


----------



## jamesB

up roar


----------



## SINC

catch up


----------



## jamesB

catch it (meow!)


----------



## Aurora

catch all


----------



## SINC

all owed


----------



## eMacMan

all turd (How kum you can say turd and not 5h..)


----------



## macdoodle

money owed


----------



## SINC

Whoops! A split second too late.

bass turd (you know, fish poop) beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

bass drum


----------



## jamesB

drum heller


----------



## macdoodle

drum beat


----------



## SINC

drum roll


----------



## macdoodle

egg roll


----------



## SINC

egg shell


----------



## jamesB

shell game


----------



## Kazak

game LAN


----------



## jamesB

Lan Olin


----------



## Kazak

LAN dove (the free)


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> LAN dove (the free)


rag lan


----------



## jamesB

Mill Lan (Italy)


----------



## SINC

lan yards


----------



## Aurora

train yards


----------



## SINC

lye train (not pouring)


----------



## Aurora

train knees


----------



## SINC

knees lapper


----------



## jamesB

sun knees (bless you)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> sun knees (bless you)


sun dries


----------



## SINC

poise sun


----------



## Aurora

sun beam


----------



## SINC

beam eine


----------



## jamesB

code eine


----------



## SINC

epi code (long poem)


----------



## jamesB

epi logues


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> epi logues


epi pen


----------



## SINC

pen sill


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> pen sill


play pen


----------



## SINC

play dough


----------



## macdoodle

dough mino


----------



## jamesB

palo mino (Roy Rogers and Trigger)


----------



## SINC

palo mine


----------



## jamesB

channel mine (WWII)


----------



## macdoodle

coal mine


----------



## jamesB

coal tipple


----------



## macdoodle

coal bucket


----------



## SINC

raze coal


----------



## macdoodle

coal spooks (read much?)


----------



## SINC

coal hod


----------



## jamesB

hod addy


----------



## Aurora

addy line (prefaced by "sweet" sung in a drunken stupor)


----------



## SINC

bee line


----------



## jamesB

bee sneeze (the real McCoy)


----------



## SINC

bee chess


----------



## jamesB

chess apeak (Bay)


----------



## SINC

purr chess


----------



## jamesB

purr severe


----------



## SINC

severe all


----------



## jamesB

all together


----------



## SINC

farm all


----------



## jamesB

all edges


----------



## SINC

all owed


----------



## jamesB

best owed (give to)


----------



## SINC

owed owe (owe dough)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> owed owe (owe dough)


Bell owed


----------



## Kazak

Pindaric owed


----------



## jamesB

cart owed (and it cost big bucks to get it back)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> cart owed (and it cost big bucks to get it back)



debt owed (Deb Towed)


----------



## SINC

fall owed


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> fall owed


fall tea


----------



## jamesB

fall opian (tubes?)


----------



## Aurora

fall guy


----------



## SINC

ben guy (CTV host)


----------



## jamesB

ben dover (but don't pick up the soap)


----------



## SINC

has ben (washed up CTV host)


----------



## Kazak

has hard


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> has hard


Burn Hard (Sandra)


----------



## jamesB

Burn abby (British Columbia)


----------



## SINC

burn nurse


----------



## ixxi

Wet nurse


----------



## SINC

brows wet


----------



## jamesB

browse sir (IE, Safari etc,)


----------



## SINC

sir eel


----------



## jamesB

we eel


----------



## eMacMan

we sell


----------



## SINC

we there (brrrr)


----------



## Kazak

there min


----------



## jamesB

there aflu (cold medication)


----------



## Aurora

there after


----------



## jamesB

cigarette after (was it good for you too?)


----------



## SINC

after midnight


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> after midnight


after noon


----------



## SINC

noon nurse beejacon


----------



## jamesB

wet nurse


----------



## SINC

wet suit


----------



## jamesB

wet T-shirt


----------



## SINC

wet back


----------



## jamesB

back gammon


----------



## SINC

out back (mate)


----------



## jamesB

back forty


----------



## SINC

forty uma (3:10 to Yuma et all)


----------



## jamesB

forty for (Winchester)


----------



## Kazak

forty vacation


----------



## SINC

book vacation


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> book vacation


Tie book


----------



## jamesB

Tie Quando


----------



## SINC

bow tie


----------



## jamesB

bow narrow (cowboys n' ******)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> bow narrow (cowboys n' ******)


Bow derrick


----------



## SINC

bow wow (ruff, grrrr)


----------



## jamesB

bow ning (chicken breasts)


----------



## Aurora

bow legged


----------



## jamesB

three legged


----------



## tilt

Three timer (one worse than two timer)


----------



## Kazak

four timer (here we go)


----------



## tilt

We could go in till Quadrigaziliontetrateen timer, but,

Egg timer


----------



## Kazak

egg sealant


----------



## jamesB

egg nausea (prime minister wanna bee)


----------



## SINC

final egg (of a race)


----------



## eMacMan

egg aggregate


----------



## jamesB

egg sample


----------



## eMacMan

egg saturate


----------



## SINC

good egg


----------



## Kazak

good lee


----------



## SINC

lee curse


----------



## macdoodle

curse sore


----------



## jamesB

see curse (first Australian popular band)


----------



## SINC

see dead


----------



## eMacMan

brain dead (did not mean to go political)


----------



## Aurora

living dead


----------



## SINC

attempt dead (suicide)


----------



## Aurora

valient attempt


----------



## SINC

first attempt


----------



## Aurora

first responder


----------



## macdoodle

second responder (think Salmon)


----------



## Kazak

second dairy


----------



## macdoodle

dairy laugh (out loud?)


----------



## jamesB

wooden dairy (would he?)


----------



## Aurora

wooden hurt


----------



## jamesB

this'll hurt


----------



## macdoodle

hurt ting


----------



## Aurora

hurt full


----------



## jamesB

awl full


----------



## Aurora

full monte


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> full monte


mouth full


----------



## SINC

trench mouth


----------



## KC4

mouth peace


----------



## SINC

puzzle peace


----------



## jamesB

monkey puzzle


----------



## macdoodle

monkey works


----------



## SINC

monkey wrench


----------



## Aurora

heart wrench


----------



## macdoodle

heart sees (place in NL)


----------



## Kazak

sees sure


----------



## jamesB

sees shore (down by the...)


----------



## SINC

pan sees


----------



## jamesB

auntie sees (lubricant)


----------



## Kazak

seven sees


----------



## SINC

sees son


----------



## jamesB

son shine


----------



## SINC

maze son (jar)


----------



## jamesB

son are (underwater detection)


----------



## SINC

bowl are (kegler too)


----------



## jamesB

are ya (opera)


----------



## SINC

ya won


----------



## eMacMan

Ton ya (the knee breaker Hardingbeejacon)


----------



## SINC

see ya


----------



## jamesB

Won Ton


----------



## eMacMan

Oops Sinc drew quicker

Ya butt


----------



## Kazak

butt dress


----------



## SINC

butt owned


----------



## jamesB

butt head (and beavis)


----------



## Kazak

head cheese


----------



## jamesB

good head


----------



## SINC

waters head


----------



## Kazak

Muddy Waters


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> Muddy Waters


sweet waters


----------



## SINC

toot sweet


----------



## jamesB

sweet breads


----------



## Kazak

on sweet


----------



## SINC

rite on


----------



## jamesB

castor rite


----------



## Kazak

Rite Offspring


----------



## Aurora

do rite (Dudley)


----------



## SINC

mill rite


----------



## Aurora

mill stone


----------



## SINC

saw mill


----------



## Aurora

old saw


----------



## SINC

saw bones


----------



## macdoodle

saw horse


----------



## KC4

ankh horse


----------



## Kazak

goose ankh


----------



## eMacMan

shawls ankh


----------



## jamesB

ankh lets


----------



## Kazak

ham lets


----------



## SINC

bucking ham (cigarettes of old)


----------



## Aurora

ham strung


----------



## SINC

ham bush


----------



## jamesB

Dubya Bush


----------



## SINC

bush mills


----------



## jamesB

Mills Brothers (dating myself here)


----------



## SINC

mills app (Ronnie of C & W fame)


----------



## Kazak

four mills (dress up)


----------



## SINC

four tune


----------



## Aurora

four ever


----------



## SINC

ever rest (dead or climb, your choice)


----------



## Aurora

ever green


----------



## jamesB

ever lasting


----------



## Aurora

ever glades


----------



## SINC

blades ever


----------



## jamesB

ever loving


----------



## SINC

loving cup


----------



## KC4

loving ewe


----------



## jamesB

pea ewe (what's that smell?)


----------



## Kazak

ewe wish


----------



## SINC

ash ewe


----------



## jamesB

ash hole


----------



## KC4

I'll ash


----------



## Kazak

infant I'll


----------



## KC4

tact I'll


----------



## Kazak

sneaker tact


----------



## Aurora

tact isle


----------



## Kazak

thumb tact


----------



## macdoodle

thumb screw


----------



## jamesB

thumb puppet


----------



## SINC

thumb bow (to remind you)


----------



## jamesB

whole thumb


----------



## SINC

whole cow!


----------



## eMacMan

black whole


----------



## jamesB

whole sum


----------



## SINC

pose sum


----------



## jamesB

juxta pose


----------



## SINC

per pose


----------



## jamesB

decom pose


----------



## SINC

pose seas


----------



## jamesB

seas hoar


----------



## KC4

hoar shack (Welcome Back, Kotter!)


----------



## jamesB

(we'll assume you misspelt hoar)
hoar able


----------



## Aurora

able seaman


----------



## jamesB

seaman Co (Edmonton oilers of old)


----------



## SINC

co ed


----------



## jamesB

adopt ed


----------



## SINC

adopt shun


----------



## eMacMan

attend shun


----------



## jamesB

attend ease


----------



## Kazak

Turk ease


----------



## Aurora

chin ease


----------



## jamesB

peeking ease (bow wow)


----------



## KC4

Peeking duck


----------



## Kazak

duck tile


----------



## jamesB

infant tile


----------



## Kazak

infant aside


----------



## SINC

sue aside


----------



## jamesB

take aside (get off the fence)


----------



## KC4

aside defy


----------



## SINC

defy ning


----------



## KC4

defy ants (get an anteater)


----------



## SINC

defend ants


----------



## jamesB

propel ants


----------



## SINC

propel ares


----------



## Aurora

propel errs


----------



## SINC

develop errs


----------



## macdoodle

develop mint


----------



## Aurora

mint patty


----------



## macdoodle

patty cake


----------



## Aurora

cake walk


----------



## SINC

cake slice


----------



## jamesB

pizza slice


----------



## SINC

head slice


----------



## jamesB

excellent head


----------



## Aurora

head stone


----------



## KC4

stone cold (sober)


----------



## jamesB

cold shoulder


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> cold shoulder


Stone cold (You really have to think better for yourself and others, This isn't making the game easy)


----------



## eMacMan

stone cold>cold shoulder

cold era


----------



## Aurora

era sable


----------



## SINC

kays era (sera, whatever will be . . .)


----------



## jamesB

era sable


----------



## Aurora

jamesB said:


> era sable


Done two posts up but you stayed with the word.:clap::heybaby:
sable island


----------



## SINC

island ears (sable islanders even)


----------



## macdoodle

island safely (when I fly)


----------



## jamesB

drive safely


----------



## KC4

drive bye


----------



## jamesB

bye bull (sunday reading material)


----------



## SINC

stand bye


----------



## jamesB

rocker bye (my baby)


----------



## SINC

tron rocker (fred flintsone)


----------



## Aurora

rocker panel


----------



## SINC

rocker arm


----------



## Aurora

air arm (fleet)


----------



## SINC

debone air


----------



## jamesB

air pollution


----------



## SINC

welch air


----------



## KC4

course air


----------



## SINC

rhea course


----------



## Aurora

course joke


----------



## SINC

joke kingly


----------



## jamesB

joke curse (plural)


----------



## SINC

joke stir


----------



## jamesB

stir ling


----------



## tilt

Stir red (not shaken)


----------



## Kazak

red rum


----------



## jamesB

rum eggnog


----------



## SINC

eggnog gin


----------



## jamesB

gin sing


----------



## SINC

sing ular


----------



## jamesB

pop ular


----------



## eMacMan

not sure ular is a <reg ular> word so instead will go

pop top


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> not sure ular is a <reg ular> word


Ular - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SINC

top ical


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> red rum


Stephen King fan eh!

Top notch


----------



## jamesB

notch oohs


----------



## SINC

notch allot


----------



## tilt

Notch Ural


----------



## Kazak

Ural wet


----------



## Aurora

ural invited


----------



## tilt

Ural wrong!


----------



## Aurora

tilt said:


> Ural wrong!


Ha Ha!!
wrong answer


----------



## jamesB

answer ural (the questions and win a prize)


----------



## tilt

Madam answer (singular form of Ladies and Gentlemen)


----------



## Kazak

madam car (won't start)


----------



## SINC

car tunes (saturday morning or new spark plugs)


----------



## jamesB

Looney Tunes


----------



## SINC

eye tunes


----------



## Aurora

wall eye


----------



## jamesB

Great Wall (of china)


----------



## Aurora

fire great


----------



## jamesB

great balls (of-fire)


----------



## SINC

great cheese


----------



## eMacMan

great or (usually MIA after a snow storm)


----------



## tilt

Terminate or


----------



## SINC

or rater


----------



## macdoodle

or man (sculling)


----------



## eMacMan

or all


----------



## SINC

all most


----------



## macdoodle

crew all


----------



## jamesB

crew neck (as in T-shirt)


----------



## SINC

wrest crew


----------



## jamesB

wrest ring (White House)


----------



## tilt

Ring afire


----------



## SINC

forest afire


----------



## Kazak

ample afire


----------



## jamesB

tare ample


----------



## SINC

tare gone


----------



## tilt

Gone oreo


----------



## jamesB

Gone Korea (memories of my navy days and penicillin shots)


----------



## macdoodle

sigh gone


----------



## SINC

sigh lent


----------



## macdoodle

lent all


----------



## SINC

repel lent


----------



## tilt

Lent ill


----------



## Aurora

ill advised


----------



## jamesB

be advised


----------



## SINC

fries be


----------



## KC4

fries king (spud search)


----------



## eMacMan

fries sing (Here comes da glaciers)


----------



## Kazak

Pan fries (would you like some goat with that?)


----------



## jamesB

pan handling


----------



## Kazak

pan theistic


----------



## jamesB

pan during


----------



## SINC

dead pan


----------



## KC4

pan tones


----------



## SINC

granites tones


----------



## jamesB

soaps tones


----------



## SINC

tv soaps


----------



## jamesB

Eye tv


----------



## SINC

whether eye


----------



## Aurora

triple eye (bad place to be right now)


----------



## SINC

triple ettes


----------



## Aurora

triple play


----------



## jamesB

triple header


----------



## SINC

triple ever


----------



## Aurora

ever glade


----------



## macdoodle

ever shun


----------



## Aurora

attend shun


----------



## SINC

go attend ( you may have to think about that one, although it would be fine in the test thread)


----------



## jamesB

attend ease


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> go attend ( you may have to think about that one, although it would be fine in the test thread)


Sounds like my Lankashire grandmother telling me where my place is in line... (go at end) 

shun bruin (castle in Austria)


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Sounds like my Lankashire grandmother telling me where my place is in line... (go at end)
> 
> shun bruin (castle in Austria)


Actually it was goat tend, somewhat like a shepherd. 

home bruin (beer)


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> Sounds like my Lankashire grandmother telling me where my place is in line... (go at end)
> shun bruin (castle in Austria)


big OOPS! didn't get in on time, James is first by seconds... (attend ease) soooo... 



ease sing


----------



## tilt

Ten sing (Norgay, the sherpa who helped Edmund Hillary climb Everest)


----------



## SINC

ten dearly


----------



## jamesB

ten downing (st.)


----------



## SINC

ten ores


----------



## tilt

Skank ores!


----------



## SINC

golf ores


----------



## jamesB

gold ores


----------



## SINC

dan gold


----------



## macdoodle

dan pen


----------



## Aurora

pen ultimate


----------



## SINC

pen sill


----------



## macdoodle

sill icon


----------



## Aurora

emote icon


----------



## macdoodle

emote shun


----------



## SINC

"shun" gets way overused, but so does "terse", soooo:

shun terse


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> "shun" gets way overused, but so does "terse", soooo:
> 
> shun terse


:lmao:


ban terse


----------



## SINC

you ban (coffee anyone?)


----------



## KC4

ban quits


----------



## SINC

quits peaking


----------



## eMacMan

Pikes Peaking


----------



## Kazak

peaking duck


----------



## KC4

peaking interest


----------



## jamesB

peaking climax


----------



## Kazak

mountaineer's climax (you know, for cutting a handhold in the ice)


----------



## SINC

musical climax


----------



## Aurora

musical chairs


----------



## SINC

deck chairs


----------



## KC4

hither deck!


----------



## SINC

slow hither


----------



## macdoodle

come hither


----------



## SINC

inter come


----------



## jamesB

come together (back to climax)


----------



## macdoodle

inter resting


----------



## SINC

Oops back to:

come again


----------



## macdoodle

come forth


----------



## SINC

forth rite


----------



## macdoodle

rite on!


----------



## SINC

cart rite (Ben of Bonanza)


----------



## jamesB

cart ridge (44 magnum)


----------



## macdoodle

horse cart


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> come together (back to climax)


Heheh, trying to take away my "dirty" crown James?

Cart year


----------



## SINC

year anus (used to be a planet)


----------



## jamesB

tet anus


----------



## SINC

quart tet


----------



## eMacMan

tet iris


----------



## jamesB

iris shman


----------



## SINC

bus shman (aboriginal type mate!)


----------



## tilt

Bus turd


----------



## SINC

bus hards


----------



## Aurora

hards logging


----------



## Kazak

logging gone


----------



## jamesB

gone fishing


----------



## macdoodle

fishing reel


----------



## Kazak

reel estate


----------



## SINC

bore reel (forest)


----------



## JAMG

blooper reel


----------



## SINC

blooper son (sad guy)


----------



## macdoodle

son dry


----------



## SINC

lawn dry


----------



## jamesB

dry rot


----------



## SINC

care rot


----------



## macdoodle

care full


----------



## jamesB

full monty


----------



## macdoodle

monty ***** (pearl of the Mediterranean)


----------



## jamesB

monty ray


----------



## SINC

beet ray


----------



## jamesB

beet street


----------



## SINC

news beet


----------



## Aurora

news ute


----------



## SINC

ute tensile


----------



## JAMG

tensile strength


----------



## SINC

tensile owes (in a row, count 'em)


----------



## Aurora

fell owes


----------



## jamesB

off fell (the way I feel, the morning after)


----------



## SINC

tip off


----------



## Aurora

off colour


----------



## SINC

rip off


----------



## Aurora

rip tide


----------



## Kazak

pep tide


----------



## macdoodle

pep toe (bismal )


----------



## SINC

toe jam (yeah, I know, I know)


----------



## tilt

Toe main


----------



## SINC

main line


----------



## Aurora

line astern


----------



## SINC

pro line


----------



## jamesB

pro astute


----------



## macdoodle

pro create


----------



## SINC

pro deuce


----------



## jamesB

pro ductive


----------



## eMacMan

in ductive


----------



## jamesB

con ductive


----------



## SINC

con seal


----------



## jamesB

seal ants


----------



## Kazak

seal ions


----------



## SINC

act ions


----------



## jamesB

act cord


----------



## SINC

wreck cord (45 rpm anyone?)


----------



## jamesB

firewood cord


----------



## SINC

misery cord (then tape it again)


----------



## jamesB

whip cord


----------



## macdoodle

cord don (bleu or protection)


----------



## SINC

don juan


----------



## jamesB

Don Quixote


----------



## SINC

don ate


----------



## jamesB

over ate (burp! -)


----------



## SINC

dial ate


----------



## eMacMan

Grey ate!


----------



## SINC

grey hound


----------



## macdoodle

hound dead


----------



## jamesB

baskerville hound


----------



## SINC

hound some (good looking dog or a nagging SO)


----------



## tilt

(We all live in a Yellow) Some marine


----------



## egremont

marine engine


----------



## jamesB

marine mammal


----------



## egremont

marine sanctuary


----------



## jamesB

Sub marine


----------



## Aurora

sub rosa


----------



## egremont

sub mariner


----------



## egremont

ancient mariner


----------



## Aurora

ancient history


----------



## macdoodle

history buff


----------



## SINC

buff aloe


----------



## macdoodle

aloe vera


----------



## SINC

forecast aloe (weather guys do it every night)


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> forecast aloe (weather guys do it every night)


:lmao::lmao:


aloe aloe ?? (who's on the phone)


----------



## SINC

aloe blow (in the boxing ring - ouch!)


----------



## macdoodle

blow wing


----------



## tilt

*Mussssst resissssst*

Blow job


----------



## Kazak

Job sliver (replaced)


----------



## SINC

hi-yo sliver (skinny white horse)


----------



## Abby

sliver fill


----------



## SINC

land fill


----------



## Kazak

fill Turing


----------



## jamesB

fill erupp (unleaded please)


----------



## Kazak

fill Bert


----------



## jamesB

fill lim (at eleven)


----------



## Kazak

fill lee (buster)


----------



## jamesB

fill lay (of sole)


----------



## Kazak

rounder lay


----------



## SINC

lay about


----------



## egremont

turn about


----------



## egremont

over turn


----------



## jamesB

over tour (opera)


----------



## SINC

vent tour


----------



## macdoodle

air vent


----------



## SINC

coin vent


----------



## macdoodle

vent later


----------



## SINC

later dude


----------



## KC4

dude ling


----------



## SINC

ling gears


----------



## jamesB

found ling


----------



## SINC

pro found


----------



## jamesB

found dead (upon)


----------



## SINC

dead line


----------



## tilt

Line cheat (my way through life)


----------



## egremont

trap line


----------



## eMacMan

Trap her (John)


----------



## macdoodle

her ball (healthy)


----------



## egremont

Dr.Furter's Ball


----------



## SINC

Only two words allowed. 

ball lance


----------



## jamesB

Lance allot (Sir)


----------



## SINC

par lance


----------



## macdoodle

lance sirs (Bengal)


----------



## SINC

lance lot


----------



## jamesB

sand lance


----------



## Kazak

orange sand (lemons)


----------



## SINC

sand unes


----------



## Aurora

sand piper


----------



## SINC

pied piper


----------



## jamesB

pop pied


----------



## Kazak

pop rinse (in the snow)


----------



## SINC

floor rinse (common female name)


----------



## jamesB

floor walkers


----------



## SINC

floor boards


----------



## eMacMan

Running boards (Give me $100,000,000 and I am your man)


----------



## SINC

boards pace (Go directly to jail)


----------



## jamesB

pace maker


----------



## SINC

pace iffy (make peace)


----------



## eMacMan

Space iffy


----------



## SINC

snail space


----------



## Aurora

space walk


----------



## SINC

walk en (christopher)


----------



## Aurora

chinese walk (great for stir fry)


----------



## SINC

walk cur (may need one soon)


----------



## Aurora

cur sorry (glance)


----------



## SINC

sorry as (ryas)


----------



## Aurora

as certain


----------



## tilt

Certain tea


----------



## Aurora

tea pea


----------



## SINC

Pea rogue


----------



## Aurora

rogue gallery


----------



## Kazak

Gallery Bertinelli


----------



## Aurora

Bertinelli Brown (lovely couple)


----------



## SINC

brown knees


----------



## KC4

knees uneasy


----------



## SINC

sudan knees


----------



## jamesB

knock knees


----------



## SINC

ban knock (native staple)


----------



## Aurora

knock worst


----------



## jamesB

worst case (scenario)


----------



## KC4

wurst case (hot dog bun)


----------



## jamesB

brief case


----------



## SINC

case load


----------



## jamesB

load star


----------



## SINC

load own


----------



## KC4

mother load


----------



## SINC

mother roar (darn moths always making mistakes)


----------



## jamesB

up roar


----------



## SINC

fur roar


----------



## Aurora

fur there


----------



## SINC

con fur


----------



## jamesB

con vay


----------



## SINC

con certs


----------



## Aurora

con stable


----------



## SINC

stable eyes


----------



## jamesB

bedroom eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes ore


----------



## Kazak

ore play (get your rocks off)


----------



## Aurora

double play


----------



## Kazak

poor double


----------



## Aurora

poor house


----------



## SINC

mushrooms poor


----------



## jamesB

magic mushrooms (peace man)


----------



## SINC

magic trick


----------



## jamesB

trick ill


----------



## macdoodle

trick stir


----------



## jamesB

stir crazy


----------



## Aurora

stir stick


----------



## macdoodle

stir up (horse thing)


----------



## jamesB

stir fried


----------



## macdoodle

stir ring


----------



## SINC

fairy ring


----------



## jamesB

ring worm


----------



## eMacMan

daw rimg


----------



## macdoodle

bell ring


----------



## KC4

eh bell


----------



## SINC

four eh (into the wilderness)


----------



## tilt

be four


----------



## Aurora

be dazzled (ooh shiny)


----------



## jamesB

be sneeze (perfect fit)


----------



## SINC

sneeze bra (like snazzy, man)


----------



## Aurora

candela bra


----------



## jamesB

pushup bra


----------



## Aurora

bra mable (mean animal)


----------



## SINC

algae bra


----------



## Kazak

bra own (my least favourite colour)


----------



## KC4

bra ale


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> bra ale


 (Let your fingers do the walking.)

blue ale (large mammal)


----------



## jamesB

ale ling


----------



## KC4

cocked ale


----------



## jamesB

cold cocked


----------



## Kazak

cocked doodle (doo)


----------



## macdoodle

cocked joint ( as in plumbing..)


----------



## Kazak

Joint Chiefs


----------



## SINC

joint pain


----------



## jamesB

smoked joint


----------



## SINC

joint ables


----------



## jamesB

joint tenants


----------



## KC4

upper tenants


----------



## jamesB

upper plate


----------



## SINC

steaks upper


----------



## macdoodle

upper berth


----------



## jamesB

upper Canada


----------



## SINC

upper suit (a notch)


----------



## macdoodle

upper crust


----------



## jamesB

crust station (seafood delectable)


----------



## SINC

station break


----------



## jamesB

break dancing


----------



## Kazak

Dancing Corridor (Eastern Europe)


----------



## jamesB

dancing stallions (Lipizzaner)


----------



## SINC

stallions pit


----------



## jamesB

pit bull


----------



## SINC

thumb bull (man's thimble)


----------



## Abby

thumb rule


----------



## eMacMan

bashed thumb (Handy man's special)


----------



## macdoodle

thumb per (a wabbit)


----------



## jamesB

thumb screw


----------



## SINC

screw driver


----------



## macdoodle

driver education


----------



## jamesB

lousy driver


----------



## singingcrow

lousy east (with a Quebecois accent)


----------



## jamesB

singingcrow said:


> lousy east (with a Quebecois accent)


(uh, if you say so)

east early


----------



## SINC

east earn


----------



## macdoodle

early bird


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> early bird


oops! seconds late... 


coffee earn


----------



## SINC

black coffee


----------



## eMacMan

black end


----------



## SINC

end ivy (tastes like endive)


----------



## jamesB

ivy league


----------



## Aurora

ivy drip


----------



## SINC

drip water


----------



## Aurora

water gate


----------



## SINC

gate keeper


----------



## Aurora

bee keeper


----------



## jamesB

bee knee (little round cap)


----------



## tilt

Jaw knee (an EhMacer)


----------



## SINC

locker bee


----------



## jamesB

mason bee (good for the garden)


----------



## Aurora

bee sting


----------



## SINC

base sting


----------



## jamesB

The Sting (Paul Newman and Robert Redford)


----------



## Kazak

hoe sting


----------



## Macfury

Don Hoe


----------



## jamesB

Don gull (USB)


----------



## eMacMan

gull wing (Corsair)


----------



## jamesB

wing night (25 cents each)


----------



## eMacMan

wing nut (Stockpile Day...)


----------



## jamesB

nut case


----------



## eMacMan

> wing nut (Stockpile Day...)
> nut case (redundant)


transfer case


----------



## Kazak

Case per


----------



## jamesB

per sue


----------



## Kazak

per collator


----------



## jamesB

whop per (BugerKing)


----------



## SINC

doo whop (Detroit of old)


----------



## jamesB

dog doo (watch your step)


----------



## KC4

(what's) up dog


----------



## jamesB

up pity


----------



## SINC

close up


----------



## jamesB

close encounter


----------



## SINC

close set


----------



## jamesB

close together


----------



## SINC

four close


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> bee knee (little round cap)





tilt said:


> Jaw knee (an EhMacer)





SINC said:


> locker bee


Er... you missed one there Sinc  But, since so many entries have passed by, let's continue with what is, rather than what should have been.

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Four corners


----------



## SINC

Agreed tilt, I guess we've all done it by now. 

four arm


----------



## jamesB

arm strong


----------



## KC4

LIVE* STRONG*


----------



## jamesB

strong box


----------



## SINC

box stir (nice cars)


----------



## Aurora

box kite


----------



## SINC

sky box


----------



## jamesB

sky rocket


----------



## SINC

sky jack


----------



## eMacMan

Sky King (Anyone else remember him?)


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Sky King (Anyone else remember him?)


Saturday afternoon matinees have never been the same! 

bass king


----------



## Kazak

Bass kin (Robbins)


----------



## Macfury

Rankin Bass (producers of Rudolph Xmas special).


----------



## jamesB

Bass Pro


----------



## Macfury

Pro Rata


----------



## jamesB

Rata tack


----------



## SINC

smokes tack


----------



## jamesB

thumb tack


----------



## KC4

thumb bellini (very small cocktail)


----------



## jamesB

thumb ing (a ride)


----------



## SINC

ing grid


----------



## jamesB

grid dell (cakes)


----------



## Aurora

electrical grid


----------



## jamesB

electrical hazard


----------



## SINC

hazard county (dukes of hazzard)


----------



## Macfury

County Cork (land of inebriates)


----------



## SINC

whine cork


----------



## Macfury

Pasta whine (most common phrase heard in Italy)


----------



## SINC

whine ought


----------



## jamesB

Australian whine


----------



## SINC

whine during


----------



## egremont

end during


----------



## Aurora

end game


----------



## SINC

deep end


----------



## egremont

deep drift


----------



## SINC

snow drift


----------



## jamesB

snow job


----------



## SINC

job site


----------



## tilt

Site unseen


----------



## jamesB

site less


----------



## Macfury

less nessman


----------



## KC4

moror less


----------



## SINC

less onus


----------



## tilt

Glut onus


----------



## jamesB

glut tinny


----------



## macdoodle

ant tinny (Mark I believe)


----------



## SINC

tire ant


----------



## tilt

At tite


----------



## jamesB

tilt said:


> At tite


Sorry tilt, it's still "tire ant"
ant tilly


----------



## SINC

tilly hat


----------



## Aurora

hat trick


----------



## SINC

trick shot


----------



## KC4

trick eldon


----------



## eMacMan

Pa trick (Saint)


----------



## SINC

pa tern


----------



## Aurora

pa late


----------



## Kazak

late tent


----------



## jamesB

ovule late


----------



## SINC

late test


----------



## Kazak

fell late


----------



## SINC

awe fell


----------



## jamesB

awe sum


----------



## Kazak

sum marry


----------



## macdoodle

dim sum


----------



## Kazak

dim sell (in this dress)


----------



## SINC

dim pull


----------



## jamesB

pull let


----------



## SINC

shall let


----------



## jamesB

mar shall


----------



## macdoodle

shall ohm


----------



## SINC

shall low


----------



## Aurora

low bridge


----------



## SINC

low riders


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> Sorry tilt, it's still "tire ant"
> ant tilly


Hell, that was a typo. It is supposed to be At Tire, not At Tite! Fat fingers.

Low ball


----------



## macdoodle

screw ball


----------



## SINC

ship screw


----------



## Aurora

wore ship


----------



## SINC

wore time


----------



## macdoodle

wore thee


----------



## Aurora

wore lock


----------



## SINC

ans wore


----------



## jamesB

wore house


----------



## SINC

house sit


----------



## Aurora

house hunter


----------



## SINC

hunter green


----------



## Aurora

green eggs (and ham)


----------



## SINC

green grass


----------



## Kazak

grass lands


----------



## SINC

lands ale


----------



## Kazak

lands hark


----------



## SINC

pasture lands


----------



## jamesB

Louis pasture


----------



## SINC

community pasture


----------



## Aurora

community chest (no remarks)


----------



## jamesB

chest nuts


----------



## SINC

pee nuts


----------



## Kazak

nuts sofas (slow down)


----------



## jamesB

nuts hell


----------



## SINC

hell owe


----------



## jamesB

owe alot


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> chest nuts


Is that the new term for nipples? 

Owe God!


----------



## SINC

mel owe


----------



## Aurora

care mel


----------



## jamesB

mel born


----------



## Aurora

born again


----------



## SINC

stub born


----------



## jamesB

stub bee


----------



## tilt

Bee leave


----------



## SINC

leave verse


----------



## jamesB

last verse


----------



## Kazak

bee verse


----------



## SINC

bee sting


----------



## jamesB

sting gee (cheapskate)


----------



## SINC

gee parse


----------



## tilt

Parse hole


----------



## jamesB

parse nip tptptptp


----------



## Aurora

parse lea


----------



## SINC

lea den


----------



## macdoodle

par den


----------



## SINC

den city


----------



## jamesB

city slicker


----------



## SINC

viva city


----------



## Aurora

paw city


----------



## SINC

paw says


----------



## tilt

Paw neigh


----------



## Ena

neigh bore


----------



## SINC

tim bore


----------



## Aurora

neigh sayer


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> tim bore





Aurora said:


> neigh sayer


Beat you by a minute. 

Still:

tim bore


----------



## Aurora

tim bits


----------



## Kazak

alpha bits


----------



## Nick

alpha male


----------



## Kazak

alpha one (and one for all)


----------



## KC4

alf alpha


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> alpha one (and one for all)


Nice!

Alf red


----------



## SINC

sick alf (rancher's worry)


----------



## macdoodle

alf fee


----------



## SINC

fee more (don't break one)


----------



## jamesB

sum more (gooey treat)


----------



## Kazak

more bid (too many s'mores)


----------



## macdoodle

out bid


----------



## KC4

bid ness (got me some to do)


----------



## Kazak

Little Bid (Give a)


----------



## Abby

win bid


----------



## Kazak

Brawn win


----------



## SINC

win nurse


----------



## jamesB

ward nurse


----------



## AlexSno

hot nurse


----------



## jamesB

wet nurse


----------



## Macfury

nurse ratchet


----------



## SINC

core nurse


----------



## Sonal

nurse sing.


----------



## tilt

Sing let


----------



## KC4

pray sing (at a church near you)


----------



## jamesB

sing along


----------



## macdoodle

sing sing (a prison)


----------



## SINC

clean sing


----------



## Macfury

Hop sing


----------



## macdoodle

hop scotch


----------



## SINC

scotch broth


----------



## macdoodle

scotch mints


----------



## SINC

spear mints


----------



## jamesB

spear point


----------



## tilt

App point


----------



## SINC

app ease


----------



## tilt

Stripped ease


----------



## SINC

legal ease (lawyer language)


----------



## Kazak

sevens ease


----------



## KC4

dix ease (french illness)


----------



## Aurora

ease ment


----------



## macdoodle

men touring


----------



## jamesB

macdoodle said:


> men touring


We'll assume you meant ment...

ment tail


----------



## SINC

tail bone


----------



## KC4

tattle tail


----------



## SINC

rhea tail


----------



## eMacMan

Core rhea


----------



## tilt

Core all


----------



## SINC

ties core


----------



## jamesB

rail ties


----------



## SINC

rail way


----------



## winstonh

way back


----------



## SINC

back flip


----------



## jamesB

flip ant


----------



## SINC

flip coin


----------



## jamesB

coin side


----------



## tilt

Out side


----------



## SINC

flame out


----------



## macdoodle

jamesB said:


> We'll assume you meant ment...
> 
> ment tail


yes, thanks! 

out done


----------



## winstonh

done with


----------



## SINC

done air


----------



## macdoodle

done king (donuts)


----------



## SINC

done brook


----------



## KC4

brook enheartened


----------



## SINC

brook ken


----------



## tilt

Ken not


----------



## Aurora

ken sew


----------



## eMacMan

Cree ken (old bones)


----------



## macdoodle

cree pea


----------



## Aurora

cree dense


----------



## macdoodle

ballet dense


----------



## Kazak

ballet parking


----------



## SINC

no parking


----------



## Aurora

parking meter


----------



## SINC

meter maid


----------



## Kazak

maid man


----------



## SINC

mer maid


----------



## eMacMan

Mer curry (it's hot!)


----------



## SINC

curry favour


----------



## tilt

Mock curry


----------



## eMacMan

curry age


----------



## SINC

four age


----------



## Kazak

petty four


----------



## cap10subtext

petty coat


----------



## macdoodle

coat d'azur


----------



## jamesB

coat tails


----------



## KC4

sugar coat


----------



## eMacMan

sugar shack


----------



## jamesB

shack up


----------



## AlexSno

up while


----------



## SINC

while lea (coyote)


----------



## egremont

lea side


----------



## egremont

side car


----------



## tilt

Side real (year)


----------



## SINC

spinning real


----------



## KC4

real lies


----------



## SINC

lies leaping


----------



## macdoodle

white lies


----------



## Aurora

white out


----------



## jamesB

out house


----------



## Aurora

frat house


----------



## SINC

house boy


----------



## eMacMan

boy ant


----------



## tilt

Boy ink


----------



## macdoodle

boy oil


----------



## SINC

marker boy


----------



## macdoodle

black marker


----------



## SINC

black out


----------



## tilt

Black guard


----------



## SINC

guard dead


----------



## macdoodle

shin guard


----------



## SINC

shin bone


----------



## macdoodle

shin splints


----------



## SINC

nosh shin (on goodies at a party)


----------



## macdoodle

can nosh (say fast! )


----------



## tilt

Can ada


----------



## macdoodle

son ada


----------



## Macfury

'ada boy!


----------



## KC4

ada geo (ehMacian)


----------



## Macfury

geo sinc (ehMacian)


----------



## KC4

Doctor Geo (ehMacian)


----------



## Kazak

Doctor re (TV show)


----------



## Aurora

witch doctor


----------



## SINC

sand witch (gritty lunch)


----------



## Aurora

sand storm


----------



## SINC

sand alls


----------



## jamesB

catch alls


----------



## Aurora

nice catch


----------



## SINC

make nice


----------



## jamesB

make shift


----------



## SINC

shift gears


----------



## Kazak

shift de-ice


----------



## SINC

stick shift


----------



## KC4

(scared) shift less


----------



## jamesB

night shift


----------



## Kazak

crypto night


----------



## jamesB

night sweats


----------



## KC4

Sweats ox


----------



## SINC

boat ox


----------



## KC4

parade ox


----------



## SINC

parade dice


----------



## jamesB

parade marshall


----------



## SINC

marshall plan


----------



## jamesB

marshall point


----------



## SINC

point blank


----------



## KC4

Sauvignon Blank (what happens when you have too much wine)


----------



## jamesB

Blank cheque


----------



## tilt

Cheque mate


----------



## SINC

mate turdy (this way please)


----------



## jamesB

mate tron


----------



## tilt

Tron slate


----------



## SINC

tron dull


----------



## jamesB

posse tron


----------



## SINC

shaved posse (a band that plays in our local pub)


----------



## tilt

Posse bull (I resisted the temptation to post the obvious dirty one )


----------



## SINC

bull whip


----------



## Kazak

whip Orwell


----------



## SINC

whip lash


----------



## jamesB

Lash Larue


----------



## Aurora

back lash


----------



## jamesB

back handed


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> whip Orwell


Very clever!

Handed back


----------



## Aurora

back room


----------



## SINC

quarter back


----------



## KC4

quarter horse


----------



## jamesB

horse voice


----------



## KC4

Charlie horse ('s ass - You should've Sheen that one coming)


----------



## SINC

horse sense


----------



## jamesB

non sense


----------



## SINC

non starter


----------



## jamesB

starter buttons (now that takes me back :heybaby


----------



## SINC

hot buttons


----------



## jamesB

brass buttons


----------



## tilt

Brass trap


----------



## jamesB

toilet trap


----------



## SINC

Trap door


----------



## jamesB

door knockers


----------



## SINC

big knockers (brass ones on your front door of course) beejacon


----------



## Aurora

big sur


----------



## SINC

sur prize


----------



## jamesB

sur prize


----------



## Kazak

sur prize 

I mean sur cease.


----------



## SINC

cease son


----------



## tilt

Cease err


----------



## Aurora

err Canada (The National Airline)


----------



## SINC

Canada arm (NASA)


----------



## Kazak

arm hatcher


----------



## macdoodle

arm band


----------



## SINC

arm ore


----------



## macdoodle

dis arm (or dat one)


----------



## jamesB

arm oral (car care product)


----------



## eMacMan

...


----------



## macdoodle

oral care


----------



## jamesB

care fully


----------



## Kazak

fully market


----------



## SINC

fully ear


----------



## winstonh

ear wax


----------



## jamesB

wax museum


----------



## KC4

now museum (now you don't)


----------



## SINC

yellows now (don't eat it)


----------



## jamesB

now here (to be found)


----------



## SINC

here after


----------



## jamesB

after life


----------



## tilt

(You absolutely) after duet!


----------



## winstonh

Duet Dryer


----------



## SINC

duet tuit


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## Kazak

hair duet (don't get your)


----------



## eMacMan

hair less (bald guy with no children)


----------



## SINC

mow hair


----------



## Macfury

hair apparent


----------



## Kazak

once apparent (always a parent)


----------



## SINC

only once


----------



## jamesB

once over


----------



## winstonh

Over Done


----------



## Kazak

under done


----------



## KC4

Dada Done! (nonsensically complete)


----------



## tilt

Lady dada


----------



## KC4

Dada analysis


----------



## winstonh

dada poetry


----------



## KC4

poetry chopped (down)


----------



## SINC

epic poetry


----------



## KC4

epic enter


----------



## SINC

enter stage (left of course)


----------



## jamesB

(Wells Fargo) stage line


----------



## SINC

line mint


----------



## tilt

Line ess


----------



## jamesB

Carol ess


----------



## tilt

Ess cargo


----------



## SINC

cargo hold


----------



## macdoodle

cargo fast (get big ticket!)


----------



## jamesB

fast women


----------



## Aurora

break fast


----------



## eMacMan

Fast Freight


----------



## Aurora

freight car


----------



## SINC

freight train


----------



## KC4

Stage freight


----------



## SINC

freight night


----------



## jamesB

freight forwarding


----------



## tilt

'Freight not


----------



## SINC

square not


----------



## jamesB

square dance


----------



## SINC

dance contest


----------



## jamesB

swimsuit contest


----------



## SINC

contest winner


----------



## Macfury

Winner lose


----------



## jamesB

lose sir


----------



## macdoodle

lose sing


----------



## SINC

sing phoney


----------



## Macfury

sing low (sweet chariot)


----------



## SINC

low ball


----------



## jamesB

eight ball


----------



## Aurora

eight lunch


----------



## Macfury

lunch pad


----------



## SINC

pad dock


----------



## Kazak

dock tor


----------



## SINC

foot dock


----------



## jamesB

foot sees


----------



## Aurora

under foot


----------



## SINC

foot tea (some call it soccer)


----------



## Kazak

foot your (shoes you haven't bought yet)


----------



## macdoodle

club foot


----------



## jamesB

club med (BC prison, here on Van.Island)


----------



## macdoodle

med evil


----------



## jamesB

evil eye


----------



## tilt

Eye pod


----------



## Aurora

pea pod


----------



## SINC

pea poor (the nicer term)


----------



## jamesB

pi$$ poor (the* other* term)


----------



## Kazak

pi$$ ant


----------



## SINC

ant see


----------



## tilt

Ant anna


----------



## SINC

anna polis


----------



## Kazak

polis brutality


----------



## macdoodle

Raggedy Anna


----------



## jamesB

indiana polis (500)


----------



## SINC

polis state


----------



## jamesB

mental state


----------



## eMacMan

supply mental


----------



## Kazak

mental list


----------



## jamesB

material list


----------



## AlexSno

list item


----------



## SINC

item eyes


----------



## KC4

item orally (forgot your name)


----------



## SINC

orally fowl


----------



## jamesB

orally verbose


----------



## eMacMan

Peace orally (Irish protest)


----------



## SINC

too peace (suit)


----------



## jamesB

peace nicks


----------



## SINC

nicks game (basketball)


----------



## winstonh

game theory


----------



## jamesB

nuclear theory


----------



## SINC

new theory


----------



## winstonh

theory exam


----------



## SINC

exam time


----------



## winstonh

time bomb


----------



## eMacMan

..


----------



## jamesB

email bomb


----------



## eMacMan

Bomb artier


----------



## Kazak

bomb aspic


----------



## SINC

bomb baste


----------



## Kazak

first baste (oh, to be young again)


----------



## eMacMan

baste yon


----------



## jamesB

lam baste


----------



## SINC

bed lam


----------



## jamesB

lam chop


----------



## winstonh

lam disease


----------



## eMacMan

Limey disease


----------



## KC4

limey arriver


----------



## SINC

snails limey


----------



## Kazak

roofing snails (we'll be done by Christmas, Ma'am)


----------



## winstonh

limey bloke


----------



## KC4

bloke back (mountain)


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> roofing snails (we'll be done by Christmas, Ma'am)


Whoops, went off the rails here:



winstonh said:


> limey bloke


and here:



KC4 said:


> bloke back (mountain)


So back to here:

roofing snails (we'll be done by Christmas, Ma'am)


----------



## SINC

roofing ears (do 'Roos even have fingers?)


----------



## KC4

roofing cough


----------



## SINC

cough inns


----------



## Kazak

far cough


----------



## eMacMan

far tough


----------



## KC4

Far ted


----------



## winstonh

ted williams


----------



## jamesB

adulterate ted


----------



## SINC

hose ted


----------



## winstonh

fire hose


----------



## Kazak

fire truck (where are you, Mr. Spooner?)


----------



## winstonh

truck scales


----------



## SINC

fish scales


----------



## eMacMan

Faulty scales (whichever one I happen to stand on)


----------



## SINC

faulty towers (Brit TV series)


----------



## winstonh

faulty logic


----------



## SINC

logic board


----------



## eMacMan

board foot (just before it goes to sleep)


----------



## winstonh

board game


----------



## tilt

Game marriage (legal in Canada?))


----------



## SINC

game me (bad meat)


----------



## winstonh

me gusta


----------



## SINC

gusta wind (hang onto your hat)


----------



## winstonh

wind chill


----------



## SINC

wind up (end of event)


----------



## Aurora

ill wind


----------



## SINC

ill ness


----------



## Aurora

loch ness (Careful swimming)


----------



## macdoodle

ness paw?


----------



## Kazak

gram paw


----------



## KC4

crypto gram


----------



## Kazak

gram mercy


----------



## KC4

gram marion


----------



## Kazak

marion kind (not the)


----------



## jamesB

made marion


----------



## Kazak

marion ate


----------



## SINC

marion aide


----------



## winstonh

marion bridge


----------



## SINC

bridge support


----------



## jamesB

support system


----------



## winstonh

support beam


----------



## SINC

system update


----------



## jamesB

eye beam


----------



## KC4

eye bean (looking for something to eat)


----------



## SINC

bean there


----------



## jamesB

jelly bean


----------



## SINC

grape jelly


----------



## winstonh

grape seed


----------



## jamesB

grape nuts


----------



## SINC

nuts eyes


----------



## jamesB

brass nuts


----------



## eMacMan

brass monkey (with frozen nuts)


----------



## jamesB

monkey business


----------



## SINC

brass trap (you may have to think about that one for a moment) beejacon


----------



## egremont

brass tacks


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> brass trap (you may have to think about that one for a moment) beejacon


Thought about it. No idea how you got from: monkey business, to brass trap

business cards


----------



## Kazak

cards hop


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Thought about it. No idea how you got from: monkey business, to brass trap
> 
> business cards


Easy when James B's post happens while I am typing and then I forgot to check


----------



## SINC

hop along


----------



## Kazak

along time


----------



## SINC

time bites


----------



## winstonh

spider bites


----------



## Kazak

spider undressing (call me Tom)


----------



## jamesB

spider web


----------



## SINC

web sight


----------



## Aurora

web foot


----------



## SINC

big foot


----------



## Aurora

foot stool


----------



## jamesB

stool sample


----------



## Aurora

stool pigeon


----------



## tilt

Pigeon English


----------



## macdoodle

English Muffins!


----------



## SINC

english tea


----------



## macdoodle

tea pot


----------



## jamesB

tea party


----------



## Abby

party hat


----------



## eMacMan

hat cherry


----------



## jamesB

cherry boy


----------



## KC4

Bing Cherry


----------



## jamesB

cherry picker


----------



## SINC

cherry bomb


----------



## Aurora

cherry coke


----------



## SINC

arte coke


----------



## jamesB

coke line


----------



## eMacMan

coke ovens (Bernard Style natch)


----------



## jamesB

pizza ovens


----------



## winwintoo

Pizza joint


----------



## Kazak

joint together


----------



## jamesB

all together


----------



## SINC

all points (bulletin)


----------



## jamesB

brownie points


----------



## KC4

brownie socks


----------



## winwintoo

Tube socks


----------



## SINC

you tube


----------



## Aurora

you turn


----------



## jamesB

Ess turn


----------



## SINC

turn pike


----------



## jamesB

pike fillets


----------



## SINC

finals pike (finished railroad)


----------



## jamesB

season finals


----------



## SINC

finals pot (in line)


----------



## jamesB

melting pot


----------



## SINC

pot able (water)


----------



## jamesB

comfort able


----------



## macdoodle

able bodied


----------



## Kazak

bodied lee (Hey!)


----------



## Macfury

Potential lee


----------



## macdoodle

lee king


----------



## Kazak

span king


----------



## Macfury

freak king (out)


----------



## jamesB

king key (sex)


----------



## Kazak

Key blur (elves)


----------



## KC4

war blur (Po-Tee-Weet!)


----------



## tilt

Cob blur


----------



## SINC

cob bull


----------



## jamesB

bull ship


----------



## SINC

worse ship


----------



## Macfury

liver worse


----------



## jamesB

liver flukes


----------



## KC4

Liver die (trying)


----------



## SINC

die nasty


----------



## jamesB

die electric


----------



## SINC

hand die


----------



## Kazak

die chromatic


----------



## SINC

die verse


----------



## Kazak

verse tile


----------



## eMacMan

con verse (nation)


----------



## SINC

verse size


----------



## jamesB

per verse


----------



## SINC

whim per


----------



## tilt

Whim away (a whim away the liooooooon sleeps tonight)


----------



## eMacMan

tilt said:


> Whim away (a whim away the liooooooon sleeps tonight)





> It is spring,
> and the windows have not been cleaned for a year.
> The garage is still full of junk,
> and the lion drinks a beer.


fade away


----------



## SINC

Car away (seeds)


----------



## jamesB

auto car


----------



## Aurora

auto man


----------



## jamesB

(RTF) man uHaul


----------



## SINC

man power


----------



## jamesB

power wagon


----------



## SINC

wagon nears


----------



## jamesB

pie nears


----------



## SINC

cue pie (CUPE)


----------



## Kazak

INS cue (Eugene)


----------



## SINC

rest cue


----------



## Macfury

Cue Burt (Video game)


----------



## SINC

sure burt


----------



## Macfury

Big Sure (California park)


----------



## jamesB

sure mize


----------



## SINC

lea sure


----------



## Macfury

Mister Lee


----------



## tilt

Mister Completely (author of "Hole in the bed")


----------



## SINC

Thread error at post 21025.

Back to:

lea sure


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> Thread error at post 21025.
> 
> Back to:
> 
> lea sure


 sure enough (more likely a typo...)


----------



## Kazak

sure cur (me, sometimes)


----------



## Dr T

cur tail (double entendre?)


----------



## SINC

tail spin


----------



## Dr T

head spin


----------



## SINC

waters head


----------



## Dr T

SINC said:


> waters head


I think that SINC is cheating with this one.

cows head


----------



## SINC

Dr T said:


> I think that SINC is cheating with this one.


How do you see that as cheating might I ask? Do I have to explain it for you? It's a play on words:

watershed


----------



## SINC

sacred cows


----------



## tilt

Holy cows!!!


----------



## SINC

holy wood


----------



## Macfury

wood gandhi (investment house)


----------



## jamesB

wood pecker (woodie?)


----------



## Macfury

pecker wood (idiot)


----------



## SINC

pecker roar (by a hunt and peck typist)


----------



## Aurora

few roar


----------



## SINC

few tile


----------



## Aurora

erect tile


----------



## Macfury

President Erect (Bill Clinton)


----------



## SINC

erect building


----------



## jamesB

erect tore (toys for little boys)


----------



## Aurora

tore meant


----------



## SINC

rest tore


----------



## Aurora

rest room


----------



## SINC

corncob room


----------



## jamesB

enough room


----------



## macdoodle

enough said


----------



## Kazak

Port Said


----------



## SINC

port side


----------



## tilt

Port bellow ('shrooms)


----------



## SINC

pass port


----------



## jamesB

pass home (go directly to jail)


----------



## Aurora

home body


----------



## tilt

Home age


----------



## Aurora

wreck age


----------



## SINC

ramp age


----------



## jamesB

stow age


----------



## egremont

cart age


----------



## SINC

cart tune


----------



## tilt

Cart right


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, Bonanza!

right on


----------



## Aurora

right guard


----------



## SINC

guard post


----------



## Aurora

post mortem


----------



## Dr T

Aurora said:


> post mortem


True Mortem (the band)


----------



## SINC

cons true


----------



## jamesB

cons struck


----------



## eMacMan

mud struck (Hey it's election timebeejacon)


----------



## Kazak

Harry Mud (actually Mudd)


----------



## egremont

mud pie


----------



## SINC

pie bald


----------



## jamesB

kew pie (dolls)


----------



## SINC

rest kew


----------



## eMacMan

...


----------



## jamesB

arm rest


----------



## SINC

arm full


----------



## KC4

arm money (um)


----------



## jamesB

money laundering


----------



## Aurora

auntie money


----------



## KC4

money tory (policy)


----------



## SINC

funny money


----------



## jamesB

funny farm


----------



## SINC

farm yard


----------



## Dr T

SINC said:


> farm yard


my farm


----------



## Macfury

my goodness


----------



## KC4

my asthma (Cough! Election's coming on)


----------



## SINC

foe my (like shaving cream)


----------



## jamesB

foe man


----------



## SINC

hew man


----------



## jamesB

man dingo


----------



## SINC

man akin


----------



## Kazak

yes akin (optimism)


----------



## jamesB

akin key


----------



## eMacMan

Akin head 

(now called home depot, got it's name from the headaches customers got when craning their necks upwards to find merchandise)


----------



## SINC

yes akin (do it)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> yes akin (do it)


Yes Man


----------



## jamesB

Kazak said:


> yes akin (optimism)





SINC said:


> yes akin (do it)


Now that's pure plagiarism :lmao:

man Owar


----------



## SINC

back side


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> back side


Paper Back


----------



## SINC

tissue paper


----------



## Dr T

SINC said:


> back side


I think you broke the rules there. At least one of the words is supposed to be from the previous posting. I have gone back a page or so and see nothing to base 'back side' on.


----------



## tilt

SO, back to "man owar"

Man overboard


----------



## Dr T

tilt said:


> SO, back to "man owar"
> 
> Man overboard


went overboard


----------



## SINC

went south


----------



## SINC

Dr T said:


> I think you broke the rules there. At least one of the words is supposed to be from the previous posting. I have gone back a page or so and see nothing to base 'back side' on.


 I didn't break the rules, I made a mistake and posted at roughly the same time as the previous poster and then didn't check back. Nothing was intentional, so no rules were broken. If you continue to play, I guarantee it will happen to you just like it has to almost everyone else here.

Most people recognize that it happens and just carry on without accusations.


----------



## Macfury

south paw


----------



## SINC

paw knee (indian tribe)


----------



## jamesB

knee capping


----------



## Dr T

SINC said:


> I didn't break the rules, I made a mistake and posted at roughly the same time as the previous poster and then didn't check back. Nothing was intentional, so no rules were broken. If you continue to play, I guarantee it will happen to you just like it has to almost everyone else here.
> 
> Most people recognize that it happens and just carry on without accusations.


It was not an accusation so much as a question, though not explicutly expressed as either.. I saw the disconnect and went back to the previous page. How far back does one hafta check to make sure you followed the rules?

I know this is a light item.

And by the way, I am not obsessed with the rules. I drop in from time to time to compare the items because I find it very interesting. In fact, I am working out a way to adapt this little game for a course I will be teaching. It will be on paper or on static sheets on a wall, at least, so the "breaking of the rules" will not happen, rather, there will be branching.


----------



## SINC

capping bottles


----------



## tilt

Blue bottles


----------



## jamesB

Blue balls


----------



## SINC

moody blue


----------



## jamesB

Port moody


----------



## SINC

port ages


----------



## eMacMan

outer ages


----------



## jamesB

middle ages


----------



## SINC

middle ground


----------



## jamesB

ground water


----------



## SINC

ground beef (cow with no legs)


----------



## jamesB

beef cake


----------



## SINC

cup cake


----------



## Aurora

sea cup


----------



## jamesB

hick cup :yikes:


----------



## Aurora

hick town


----------



## SINC

chic hick


----------



## Aurora

chic let


----------



## jamesB

bull let (classic Steve McQueen)


----------



## SINC

instant bull


----------



## jamesB

instant gratification


----------



## SINC

(it happened) inane instant


----------



## jamesB

instant lea


----------



## SINC

lea sure


----------



## jamesB

sure nuff


----------



## Aurora

nuff said


----------



## SINC

nurse said


----------



## Aurora

wet nurse


----------



## SINC

sow wet (perspire)


----------



## friend

wet land


----------



## tilt

Silly wet (shadow)


----------



## macdoodle

wet her (more wet)


----------



## SINC

wet suit


----------



## macdoodle

wet ink


----------



## SINC

outdoor ink


----------



## jamesB

ink studio


----------



## SINC

studio cut


----------



## friend

cut work


----------



## Kazak

work drool (job action)


----------



## friend

work ability


----------



## Kazak

work humming (be there soon)


----------



## SINC

work doubt (the problem)


----------



## tilt

Doubt ale


----------



## KC4

doubt thou (the stars are fire)


----------



## jamesB

thou sands (of $$$)


----------



## Aurora

sands tone


----------



## jamesB

Sands mortuary


----------



## Aurora

desert sands


----------



## jamesB

coral sands


----------



## SINC

cattle coral


----------



## KC4

coral ate (burp)


----------



## jamesB

ate nine (ten, and so-on)


----------



## KC4

nine dank (eh!)


----------



## jamesB

nine holes


----------



## Aurora

bullet holes


----------



## jamesB

bullet casings


----------



## Abby

casing blowing


----------



## KC4

casings song (now please, I'll listen))


----------



## jamesB

swan song


----------



## SINC

swan knee (river)


----------



## jamesB

knee trembler


----------



## egremont

trembler aspens


----------



## jamesB

(take) two aspens (and call me in the morning)


----------



## KC4

aspens huns (dwindle, buy more RRSPs)


----------



## eMacMan

quaking aspens


----------



## egremont

quaking land 

(of the rising sun)


----------



## SINC

land ho


----------



## jamesB

land fall


----------



## SINC

awe fall


----------



## egremont

awe shucks


----------



## jamesB

Shock (and) Awe (shades of G Dubya)


----------



## Kazak

Shock Cousteau


----------



## jamesB

Shock therapy


----------



## KC4

sticker shock (discovering spilled syrup with one's bare toes)


----------



## jamesB

sticker anywhere


----------



## SINC

sticker on


----------



## tilt

Sticker hard!


----------



## Aurora

pig sticker


----------



## jamesB

sticker inner


----------



## Kazak

inner Shaw


----------



## jamesB

inner sanctum


----------



## tilt

Mar inner


----------



## eMacMan

(Dino) Mar teeny


----------



## macdoodle

teeny tiny


----------



## SINC

mute tiny


----------



## macdoodle

come mute


----------



## SINC

come buy


----------



## Kazak

buy polar


----------



## SINC

buy son


----------



## macdoodle

polar eyes


----------



## Kazak

Pass. (I posted, then saw md's post, then changed my post to follow md's, then saw that md had missed my post.) Blargh.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, we're still at "buy son" folks.


----------



## Kazak

tree son


----------



## jamesB

family tree


----------



## KC4

toilet tree (what dogs prefer)


----------



## Kazak

toilet us (green plastic food)


----------



## jamesB

toilet trained


----------



## friend

toilet claw


----------



## SINC

claw hammer


----------



## jamesB

claw sit (walk in)


----------



## KC4

claw says


----------



## jamesB

says who


----------



## SINC

ass says


----------



## jamesB

ass amble


----------



## macdoodle

ass pen


----------



## SINC

pen sill


----------



## Kazak

Sill vestry


----------



## macdoodle

sill lea


----------



## SINC

claw sill (really big)


----------



## macdoodle

claw bird (in chess)


----------



## SINC

high bird


----------



## macdoodle

high bred (car or snob)


----------



## SINC

bred dead (veal cutlets)


----------



## tilt

In bred


----------



## tilt

Hey Kazak & KC, I just noticed your sigs. Kazak, what's yours supposed to mean? And I guess I should be flattered 

Cheers


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> Hey Kazak & KC, I just noticed your sigs. Kazak, what's yours supposed to mean? And I guess I should be flattered
> 
> Cheers


Hee hee - Check out the thread about your Joke poll
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/93991-tilts-joke-2.html

ginger bred


----------



## jamesB

ginger lee


----------



## Kazak

tilt said:


> Hey Kazak & KC, I just noticed your sigs. Kazak, what's yours supposed to mean? And I guess I should be flattered
> 
> Cheers


ground ginger

tiltnation is for all those who are tilt. Tiltnation says proudly, "We are tilt!"


----------



## Aurora

ground zero


----------



## tilt

Zero ox


----------



## Kazak

ox again


----------



## SINC

boat ox


----------



## Kazak

boat tentacle (Octopus' Garden)


----------



## SINC

boat thai


----------



## Kazak

thai Poe (z;ld;asdf;ase)


----------



## jamesB

Kazak said:


> (z;ld;asdf;ase)


(anyone care to decipher this for me?)
Thai noodles


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> (anyone care to decipher this for me?)
> Thai noodles


Gladly:

(z;ld;asdf;ase) = typo

thai phone


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> Gladly:
> 
> (z;ld;asdf;ase) = typo


I knew that, I was just checking to see if you all were awake.

phone sex


----------



## SINC

sex tent


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> sex tent


I thought you were a motorhome kind of guy.

tent rentals


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> I thought you were a motorhome kind of guy.
> 
> tent rentals


If you can't own one, you can: 

rentals oh


----------



## macdoodle

rentals loops


----------



## SINC

sails loops


----------



## Kazak

Eiffel loops (down the stairs)


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> Eiffel loops (down the stairs)


clever! :clap:


Eiffel over


----------



## SINC

bend over


----------



## jamesB

over turned


----------



## Kazak

macdoodle said:


> clever! :clap:


Thank you.

casual over


----------



## SINC

hand over


----------



## egremont

over wrought


----------



## macdoodle

hand lotion


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> hand lotion


OOPS!!! 

wrought iron


----------



## Kazak

wrought ten


----------



## KC4

foxed wrought (Dance!)


----------



## jamesB

dist wrought


----------



## Kazak

dry wrought


----------



## SINC

sun dry


----------



## tilt

Dry fuss (Richard)


----------



## egremont

fuss budget


----------



## SINC

do fuss


----------



## egremont

do nothing


----------



## egremont

nothing doing


----------



## SINC

doing red beejacon


----------



## tilt

Red indent


----------



## SINC

bar red


----------



## jamesB

red bull


----------



## SINC

bull ash


----------



## jamesB

ash whole


----------



## SINC

whole sum


----------



## jamesB

sum time


----------



## SINC

float sum


----------



## Kazak

jet sum


----------



## SINC

jet ski


----------



## macdoodle

ski ming


----------



## jamesB

ming ling


----------



## macdoodle

ming gull


----------



## Kazak

gull Piltdown


----------



## jamesB

gull able


----------



## tilt

Caning able


----------



## jamesB

suffer able


----------



## KC4

suffer so (good)


----------



## Kazak

so gnarl (used to find cool things)


----------



## SINC

gnarl lea


----------



## jamesB

gnarl ear


----------



## Kazak

ear occasion (the sound of sprinklers)


----------



## tilt

Occasion ally


----------



## jamesB

Bowling ally


----------



## tilt

An ally


----------



## jamesB

tilt said:


> An ally




fundamental ally


----------



## Kazak

ally want (is you)


----------



## Aurora

ally baba (and the 40 thieves)


----------



## jamesB

baba blacksheep


----------



## KC4

baba Ganesh


----------



## SINC

ali baba


----------



## egremont

baba speech

(baby talk)


----------



## jamesB

political speech (more baby talk)


----------



## egremont

baiting speech

(usual political speech)


----------



## SINC

speech therapy


----------



## egremont

massage therapy


----------



## egremont

music therapy


----------



## SINC

rock music


----------



## jamesB

solid rock


----------



## macdoodle

meteor rock


----------



## SINC

bed rock (fred and barney)


----------



## eMacMan

bed hopper (Clinton, Gary Hart, Tiger............................................)


----------



## SINC

combine hopper


----------



## jamesB

grass hopper


----------



## SINC

sow grass


----------



## tilt

Smoke grass


----------



## egremont

water grass


----------



## jamesB

rough water


----------



## tilt

Flies water


----------



## SINC

pop flies (baseball anyone?)


----------



## Kazak

Pop tarts (entertainment your dad paid for)


----------



## jamesB

pop overs


----------



## eMacMan

soda pop


----------



## SINC

pop cycles


----------



## eMacMan

Mega cycles


----------



## SINC

mega mine (her name's Margaret)


----------



## jamesB

mine sweeper


----------



## macdoodle

sweeper chimney (then do mine)


----------



## Abby

chimney cap


----------



## macdoodle

cap sure


----------



## jamesB

cap pistol


----------



## KC4

pistol over (we aim to please, you aim too, please)


----------



## singingcrow

over tone


----------



## Dr T

singingcrow said:


> over tone


tone down


----------



## egremont

down trodden


----------



## SINC

down knee (fabric softener)


----------



## jamesB

wounded knee


----------



## SINC

felon knee


----------



## jamesB

corn knee


----------



## macdoodle

knee deep


----------



## SINC

deep end


----------



## macdoodle

deep pose


----------



## eMacMan

Deep Throat (where are you when we really need you?)


----------



## macdoodle

deep ends


----------



## SINC

ends hot


----------



## jamesB

slaps hot (he scores!)


----------



## KC4

slaps tick!


----------



## SINC

cause tick


----------



## jamesB

cause way


----------



## SINC

way fare


----------



## jamesB

well fare


----------



## macdoodle

fare moans (ticket price hike)


----------



## jamesB

orgasmic moans


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> fare moans (ticket price hike)


Very good! :clap:

bee moans


----------



## cdncableguy

bee have


----------



## jamesB

bee tills (old british rock band)


----------



## tilt

Bee sneeze


----------



## jamesB

Bee knee (with a propeller on top)


----------



## Kazak

pew knee


----------



## jamesB

pew ter


----------



## Kazak

pew rile


----------



## SINC

church pew


----------



## Kazak

pew tread


----------



## Aurora

tread mill


----------



## jamesB

mill right


----------



## Aurora

mill ion


----------



## SINC

grist mill


----------



## jamesB

( we wish you a merry) grist mess


----------



## Kazak

Welcome, RyanJoseph. According to the rules of the game, one of your two words must be the same as the preceding post. So, one possible response would be 

mess age


----------



## SINC

high mess (your royal high mess Charles)


----------



## jamesB

sky high


----------



## SINC

rise sky


----------



## Aurora

high rise


----------



## SINC

syrup rise


----------



## jamesB

App rise


----------



## SINC

gal app


----------



## jamesB

jig gal


----------



## SINC

gal leery


----------



## jamesB

gal bladder


----------



## KC4

bladder up!


----------



## SINC

clime bladder


----------



## jamesB

clime ate


----------



## SINC

alien ate


----------



## jamesB

percale ate


----------



## Kazak

percale later


----------



## jamesB

vio later


----------



## Kazak

seal later (alligator)


----------



## SINC

con seal


----------



## eMacMan

seal hunt


----------



## SINC

hunt reads (Attila's footprints)


----------



## jamesB

hunt peck (me typing)


----------



## tilt

Peck err


----------



## KC4

pickled peck (Peter Piper Picked)


----------



## Aurora

pickled herring


----------



## Kazak

herring problem (say what?)


----------



## SINC

Times herrings


----------



## jamesB

red herrings


----------



## SINC

Infra red


----------



## Aurora

red light


----------



## jamesB

light house


----------



## SINC

woo light (laundry soap for delicates)


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> herring problem (say what?)





SINC said:


> Times herrings


Got a slight bit derailed there Sinc. Back to:

Herring Problem (say what?)


----------



## tilt

(Ernest) Herring way


----------



## jamesB

tilt said:


> (Ernest) Herring way


 red herring


----------



## Kazak

well red


----------



## KC4

red reams


----------



## jamesB

trouts reams


----------



## Kazak

reams sickle (don't ask)


----------



## SINC

pop sickle


----------



## jamesB

pop chart


----------



## SINC

pop top


----------



## jamesB

top less


----------



## SINC

use less


----------



## jamesB

clue less


----------



## KC4

sleep less (in Seattle)


----------



## tilt

*oops, too late*


----------



## Aurora

less on


----------



## Kazak

less hick (c'est freak)


----------



## Ena

hick key


----------



## jamesB

hick cup


----------



## SINC

Cup board


----------



## eMacMan

board jello (J is silent)


----------



## SINC

board walk


----------



## jamesB

cake walk


----------



## eMacMan

plank walk (Arrrrrr!!)


----------



## jamesB

plank salmon (west coast native cooking))


----------



## SINC

Salmon stake


----------



## Kazak

stake cool


----------



## SINC

Cool lurch (reaching for a cold one)


----------



## jamesB

cool aide


----------



## SINC

Lemon aide


----------



## jamesB

first aide


----------



## SINC

aide camp


----------



## Aurora

camp fire


----------



## SINC

fire power


----------



## Kazak

power ups


----------



## KC4

ups hoot


----------



## jamesB

waata hoot


----------



## macdoodle

hoot owl


----------



## eMacMan

scow owl


----------



## Kazak

Scow borough (Fair)


----------



## jamesB

whose scow


----------



## SINC

scow wring


----------



## tilt

Milk scow


----------



## jamesB

scow ling


----------



## SINC

farmer scow


----------



## jamesB

pig farmer


----------



## tilt

(Mega) pig sell


----------



## jamesB

Can sell


----------



## SINC

universe sell


----------



## eMacMan

hex sell


----------



## SINC

charge hex (the first VISA card)


----------



## jamesB

whoops!


----------



## Aurora

charge back


----------



## SINC

corner back


----------



## Kazak

back gammon


----------



## jamesB

back fire


----------



## SINC

cross fire


----------



## jamesB

cross roads


----------



## tilt

Roads scholar


----------



## jamesB

peace scholar


----------



## SINC

peace work


----------



## Aurora

hair peace


----------



## Kazak

hair brained


----------



## egremont

brained dead


----------



## SINC

dread dead


----------



## egremont

dread naught


----------



## tilt

Mill dread


----------



## SINC

wind mill


----------



## jamesB

passing wind


----------



## Kazak

wind doe


----------



## SINC

doe nut


----------



## jamesB

nut case


----------



## SINC

case away (jungle bird)


----------



## jamesB

fly away (birds gone)


----------



## SINC

gad fly


----------



## jamesB

gad about


----------



## SINC

gad get


----------



## Kazak

get are


----------



## SINC

are me (join up today)


----------



## jamesB

warf are (what you joined up for)


----------



## egremont

are waif


----------



## SINC

are gent


----------



## jamesB

eh gent


----------



## SINC

eh mend (the motion)


----------



## tilt

Wreck mend


----------



## jamesB

Rico mend


----------



## tilt

Rico operate


----------



## jamesB

operate or


----------



## Aurora

operate shun


----------



## egremont

operate noir


----------



## SINC

Film noir


----------



## jamesB

edit film


----------



## SINC

Film clip


----------



## egremont

film cuttings


----------



## SINC

flower cuttings


----------



## Kazak

Gila flower (#10)


----------



## jamesB

Gila monster


----------



## Kazak

Drag gila (lizard vampire in women's clothing?!)


----------



## Aurora

drag queen


----------



## SINC

oil drag


----------



## jamesB

drag strip


----------



## Kazak

fly strip (ever seen a?)


----------



## jamesB

fly boy


----------



## SINC

port boy


----------



## jamesB

cabin boy


----------



## eMacMan

boy ant


----------



## Aurora

boy scout


----------



## jamesB

boy cot


----------



## Kazak

cot arise


----------



## jamesB

mast cot


----------



## SINC

cot ten


----------



## jamesB

ten step (program)


----------



## SINC

step mother


----------



## jamesB

two step


----------



## SINC

ta two


----------



## jamesB

two fur (the price of 1)


----------



## tilt

Fur nature


----------



## SINC

what fur


----------



## jamesB

fifty what (light bulb)


----------



## SINC

fifty five (former US speed limit)


----------



## jamesB

fifty caliber (standard buffalo gun)


----------



## SINC

fifty fifty (draws at sporting events)


----------



## jamesB

fifty percent


----------



## SINC

Percent age


----------



## jamesB

age old


----------



## egremont

add age


----------



## jamesB

add dress


----------



## tilt

Add obey


----------



## jamesB

diss obey


----------



## Aurora

obey ants


----------



## tilt

Obey van (kenobi)


----------



## SINC

van knock (olympic committee)


----------



## Abby

knock back


----------



## jamesB

knock up


----------



## Kazak

up salon


----------



## jamesB

up start


----------



## SINC

start old


----------



## jamesB

old enough


----------



## SINC

crumb old


----------



## jamesB

crumb bling


----------



## SINC

bling oh (bingo for jewelry)


----------



## jamesB

dump bling (and beef stew)


----------



## eMacMan

bling her (diamond signal system)


----------



## jamesB

her mitt


----------



## SINC

lath her


----------



## jamesB

lath plaster


----------



## SINC

plaster scene


----------



## tilt

Scene Nile


----------



## SINC

nile lawns


----------



## jamesB

forrest lawns


----------



## SINC

Lawns pace


----------



## jamesB

pace maker


----------



## SINC

peace maker


----------



## Kazak

you maker (you brought 'er)


----------



## jamesB

I'll maker (if you won't)


----------



## Macfury

I'll double


----------



## SINC

Double trouble (SRV band)


----------



## jamesB

trouble shooter


----------



## tilt

Shooter dead


----------



## eMacMan

Dead Heads


----------



## jamesB

heads up (I'm coming through)


----------



## egremont

Heads Bangers


----------



## jamesB

bangers mash (good english fare)


----------



## tilt

Mash ticket (aggressively hard chewing)


----------



## egremont

radar mash


----------



## egremont

mash her


----------



## Aurora

her beside


----------



## SINC

beside deadly


----------



## Kazak

Deadly Do-Right


----------



## jamesB

stead deadly


----------



## SINC

stead fast


----------



## jamesB

break fast (easy-over please)


----------



## SINC

fast period


----------



## jamesB

medieval period


----------



## tilt

Period decal


----------



## SINC

period peace


----------



## jamesB

peace talks


----------



## Kazak

salaries talks


----------



## jamesB

executive salaries


----------



## Aurora

executive washroom


----------



## SINC

washroom towel


----------



## jamesB

tea towel


----------



## SINC

tea leaf


----------



## tilt

Be leaf


----------



## Kazak

leaf myelin (you're bugging me)


----------



## SINC

leaf shout (of the playoffs again)


----------



## Kazak

shout I'm (but not for the Leafs)

(SINC, I wanted to click the "Like" button, but I abstained.)


----------



## SINC

Shout side (slurred the drunk when the cop asked where his car was)


----------



## jamesB

donut shout (it's not polite)


----------



## egremont

donut cross (us)


----------



## SINC

Cross over


----------



## egremont

Cross Buns (hot for Easter)


----------



## jamesB

great buns (hot anytime)


----------



## egremont

sticky buns


----------



## SINC

Honey buns


----------



## egremont

Gross Buns (amount)


----------



## tilt

Gross veneer (square)


----------



## egremont

gross point


----------



## eMacMan

Point setter


----------



## SINC

west point


----------



## tilt

Quay west


----------



## SINC

quay ping (in line with)


----------



## jamesB

Cree ping


----------



## tilt

Cree dense


----------



## SINC

dense city


----------



## jamesB

con dense


----------



## SINC

con serving


----------



## jamesB

con air


----------



## SINC

air rhea


----------



## Aurora

air guitar


----------



## SINC

debone air


----------



## jamesB

air sick


----------



## SINC

sick ens


----------



## tilt

Mew sick


----------



## Kazak

mew tent


----------



## jamesB

ex tent


----------



## Kazak

tent hackles


----------



## jamesB

tent caterpillar


----------



## SINC

tent tickles


----------



## tilt

Can tickles


----------



## SINC

peek can


----------



## jamesB

two can


----------



## Kazak

can descent (in)


----------



## jamesB

eerie descent


----------



## Aurora

descent wages (for an unskilled labourer)


----------



## jamesB

slave wages


----------



## Aurora

wages war


----------



## jamesB

war monger


----------



## tilt

Baton war (think French instead of English)


----------



## SINC

baton rouge


----------



## Aurora

mount baton


----------



## jamesB

mount up


----------



## tilt

Mount ten


----------



## jamesB

(much too) off ten


----------



## SINC

play off (today's gold medal curling game)


----------



## jamesB

off all


----------



## SINC

all right


----------



## Aurora

right guard (What do you do with the left armpit?)


----------



## jamesB

guard eon


----------



## SINC

en guard


----------



## jamesB

en gin (in my truck)


----------



## SINC

gin mill


----------



## egremont

gin joint


----------



## SINC

joint glue


----------



## egremont

joint chiefs


----------



## jamesB

smoked joint


----------



## Aurora

smoked meat (ah Montreal)


----------



## jamesB

meat loaf (rock singer)


----------



## Kazak

loaf at


----------



## jamesB

Wof at (arch-nemesis of Steve McGarrett Hawaii 5-O)


----------



## Kazak

at tack


----------



## SINC

tack room


----------



## jamesB

bar room


----------



## SINC

bar rock (old music)


----------



## Kazak

rock cocoa


----------



## SINC

rock ettes


----------



## Kazak

Newf rock (perhaps a little black dress)


----------



## eMacMan

Kazak said:


> Newf rock (perhaps a little black dress)


Hmmm, somehow I was seeing Mary Walsh belting out....

rock around (the clock)


----------



## jamesB

rock off-ages


----------



## Dr T

jamesB said:


> rock off-ages


punk rock


----------



## Abby

punk jazz


----------



## egremont

punk tummy


----------



## SINC

tummy tuck


----------



## jamesB

upset tummy


----------



## SINC

tummy ache


----------



## KC4

(It's all) Greek tummy (too much BBQ lamb)


----------



## jamesB

Greek style


----------



## Kazak

turn style


----------



## jamesB

turn pike


----------



## macdoodle

northern pike (fish)


----------



## SINC

Welcome back macdoodle.

northern lights


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Welcome back macdoodle.
> 
> northern lights


thank you..

northern hemisphere


----------



## SINC

northern route


----------



## jamesB

paper route


----------



## SINC

news paper


----------



## Kazak

afternoons news (zzz)


----------



## SINC

news tory


----------



## Kazak

know news (is good news)


----------



## tilt

wets know


----------



## SINC

wets auks


----------



## KC4

auks tale (soup! Ptooui! Ptooui!)


----------



## Aurora

auks ford (dictionary)


----------



## jamesB

hair ford (good beef)


----------



## KC4

Harrison Ford :love2:


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> wets auks


Good one.

harrison tales (ghost stories)


----------



## jamesB

pig tales


----------



## SINC

pig lets


----------



## egremont

pig sty


----------



## SINC

sty me


----------



## jamesB

sty list


----------



## Kazak

third sty (parched)


----------



## egremont

must sty (smelly)


----------



## SINC

must aardvark (yellow aardvark)


----------



## jamesB

must ant (stop that)


----------



## SINC

ant elope


----------



## jamesB

dev elope


----------



## SINC

unveil elope


----------



## jamesB

envy elope


----------



## SINC

elope mint


----------



## jamesB

mint julep


----------



## KC4

wood julep (me down?)


----------



## Aurora

wood pecker


----------



## Kazak

wood knot (could not with a goat)


----------



## SINC

why knot


----------



## Aurora

top knot


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> why noy


Huh?
knot hole


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> Huh?
> knot hole


Typo corrected

Hole enchilada


----------



## jamesB

rat hole


----------



## SINC

As hole


----------



## jamesB

(I ate the ) hole thing


----------



## egremont

thing jig


----------



## jamesB

jig gill


----------



## SINC

imperial gill (5 fl. oz.)


----------



## egremont

pink gill


----------



## SINC

pink ohs


----------



## egremont

sandra ohs (belongs)


----------



## jamesB

Conned ohs (as in condos)


----------



## SINC

ohs money


----------



## egremont

money woes


----------



## KC4

money hurts (my collateral ligament has been repossessed and I'm not fibulaing)


----------



## SINC

hurts elf


----------



## jamesB

his elf


----------



## SINC

elf in


----------



## jamesB

in tervert


----------



## SINC

Here in


----------



## egremont

here after


----------



## jamesB

there after


----------



## SINC

after burner


----------



## jamesB

rice burner (Japanese crotch rockets)


----------



## SINC

liquor rice


----------



## Aurora

ave rice


----------



## jamesB

ave knew


----------



## Kazak

knew clear


----------



## jamesB

clear ants (25% off everything)


----------



## SINC

clear ring


----------



## egremont

clear story


----------



## KC4

story vent (Sale! Sale! Sale!)


----------



## SINC

fur vent


----------



## jamesB

vent elated (full of holes)


----------



## SINC

ella vent (perforated elephant)


----------



## eMacMan

Rub ella


----------



## jamesB

Rub out (40's Chicago term)


----------



## SINC

rub barb


----------



## Aurora

rub err


----------



## SINC

chair rub


----------



## jamesB

barber chair


----------



## egremont

chair rye


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> chair rub


Good one.

rye bald


----------



## jamesB

bald ness


----------



## Kazak

bald despot


----------



## SINC

bald dies


----------



## Kazak

tumbling dies


----------



## SINC

dies section


----------



## jamesB

bye section


----------



## SINC

bye law


----------



## jamesB

bye sexual


----------



## egremont

sexual diversion


----------



## jamesB

Thought diversion


----------



## Aurora

construction diversion


----------



## SINC

diversion airy


----------



## jamesB

pullman airy


----------



## Aurora

airy plane


----------



## jamesB

plane jane


----------



## Kazak

Jane ism


----------



## SINC

jane diced


----------



## KC4

jane reaction


----------



## SINC

marry jane


----------



## jamesB

marry widow


----------



## SINC

custom marry


----------



## Kazak

Marry nerd (Rime of the Ancient)


----------



## jamesB

Mortimers nerd (Edgar Bergens dummy)


----------



## egremont

nerd revenge


----------



## SINC

can nerd (cruise liners)


----------



## jamesB

Republic can


----------



## eMacMan

Republic canned (sort of what we've seen soused of the border in the Brave New Millenium)


----------



## jamesB

canned musac


----------



## SINC

canned sardines


----------



## eMacMan

Canned ah!


----------



## SINC

ah chew


----------



## jamesB

chew wing


----------



## Kazak

fit chew


----------



## eMacMan

chew Ziare


----------



## jamesB

ah chew (bless you!)


----------



## Kazak

chew hauler (makes jewelry)


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> ah chew





jamesB said:


> ah chew (bless you!)




chew sing


----------



## jamesB

macdoodle said:


> Ah chew... (kleenex time)





SINC said:


> ah chew





jamesB said:


> ah chew (bless you!)


:yawn:

sing along


----------



## SINC

Hop along (Cassidy)


----------



## jamesB

hop scotch


----------



## SINC

tools hop


----------



## jamesB

tools head


----------



## SINC

waters head


----------



## jamesB

waters pout


----------



## Kazak

roger waters (probably impossible)


----------



## SINC

jolly roger


----------



## jamesB

jolly jumper


----------



## egremont

smoke jumper


----------



## jamesB

smoke free


----------



## Aurora

free lunch


----------



## SINC

free lance


----------



## Aurora

(Sir) lance slot


----------



## jamesB

slot car


----------



## eMacMan

slot herd


----------



## jamesB

thank slot (for everything)


----------



## SINC

slot machine


----------



## Kazak

machine nations


----------



## jamesB

first nations


----------



## SINC

me first


----------



## jamesB

first inline


----------



## SINC

inline skate


----------



## jamesB

skate boarding


----------



## SINC

name skate (Hudson)


----------



## KC4

cheep skate (chicks at a roller derby)


----------



## Kazak

skate away (sha la, sha lay, hey hey)


----------



## SINC

away station (for semi trucks weight)


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> away station (for *semi* trucks weight)


(A) weigh station (for _real_ trucks)


----------



## SINC

weigh togo


----------



## Kazak

weigh cup


----------



## SINC

goah weigh


----------



## jamesB

(Anchors) ah weigh


----------



## SINC

ah so


----------



## Kazak

so briquet


----------



## jamesB

barbie briquet


----------



## SINC

barbie kew


----------



## tilt

Briquet on!


----------



## Kazak

barbie shoots (drugs, man)


----------



## jamesB

turkey shoots


----------



## Kazak

Florid turkey (or Keys, actually)


----------



## SINC

roast turkey


----------



## jamesB

turkey call


----------



## egremont

chestnut roast


----------



## SINC

roast ears (big chickens)


----------



## eMacMan

roast politician (all of them Pretty Please)


----------



## SINC

four roast (can't see the four roast for the trees)


----------



## jamesB

jamesB said:


> turkey call


OOp's derailed at post #21830,
back to turkey call


----------



## jamesB

call heard (we gotcha)


----------



## SINC

cattle heard


----------



## jamesB

cattle drive


----------



## macdoodle

over drive


----------



## SINC

lunar over


----------



## macdoodle

over throw


----------



## eMacMan

Throw Back (the current election crop)


----------



## Aurora

back ribs


----------



## SINC

back light


----------



## jamesB

back bacon


----------



## SINC

side bacon


----------



## macdoodle

side arm


----------



## jamesB

arm strong


----------



## SINC

yard arm


----------



## jamesB

arm way (cleaning products)


----------



## SINC

way cross (city in Ga.)


----------



## Kazak

cross ditch


----------



## SINC

ditch digger


----------



## tilt

Scratch ditch


----------



## egremont

Scratch coat


----------



## tilt

Squash coat


----------



## SINC

coat check


----------



## Kazak

check pleas


----------



## SINC

chick pleas (chinese peas)


----------



## jamesB

chick flick


----------



## tilt

Apparat chick


----------



## SINC

chick lets


----------



## jamesB

chick huns


----------



## Kazak

lets ago (what Mario says) (I'm leaving this, because I like it)

boom chick


----------



## jamesB

sonic boom


----------



## Kazak

Sonic Hedgehog


----------



## tilt

Sub sonic


----------



## SINC

sub ass (music of course)


----------



## KC4

sub peanut (small legal problem)


----------



## Aurora

sub mariner


----------



## jamesB

ancient mariner


----------



## Kazak

Seattle Mariner


----------



## Abby

skillful Mariner


----------



## SINC

skillful craft


----------



## jamesB

witch craft


----------



## Macfury

craft single


----------



## KC4

CRAFT syndrome (Can't Remember a F****** Thing)


----------



## jamesB

craft tea


----------



## egremont

craft worker


----------



## eMacMan

graft craft (Canada's finest practitioners want your vote)


----------



## jamesB

whip graft


----------



## SINC

whip cord


----------



## Kazak

cord data (phylum?)


----------



## SINC

disk cord


----------



## Kazak

disk Crete


----------



## SINC

crete yours


----------



## jamesB

con crete


----------



## SINC

sea crete


----------



## jamesB

sea span


----------



## SINC

span ish


----------



## jamesB

fool ish


----------



## Kazak

April Fool


----------



## jamesB

fool around


----------



## egremont

around tuit


----------



## SINC

ghost around


----------



## jamesB

ghost riders


----------



## SINC

riders purrs


----------



## KC4

purrs lips


----------



## tilt

Boats lips


----------



## jamesB

nice lips


----------



## SINC

lips ink


----------



## Kazak

curmudgeonS ink


----------



## SINC

fool ink (around)


----------



## Kazak

ink complete


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## SINC

round ink (off numbers)


----------



## tilt

(Get a) round twit


----------



## SINC

twit terse


----------



## eMacMan

Terse airy (pre-Quaternary era)


----------



## Kazak

Rap terse (better than the Leafs)


----------



## SINC

bulk rap (BS to many)


----------



## Aurora

bulk head


----------



## SINC

bulk key


----------



## Aurora

key ring


----------



## SINC

key wee (fruit)


----------



## Kazak

wee bulls (wobble but they don't fall down)


----------



## SINC

wee con (Fudd's exploratory mission)


----------



## Kazak

wee fir (Fudd's drug exploration)


----------



## KC4

fir wheel (what Fudd said after aforementioned drug exploration)


----------



## SINC

wheel good (Fudd replied when asked how he felt)


----------



## jamesB

wheel man


----------



## Kazak

wheel axe (what the wasted Fudd told Bugs to do)


----------



## SINC

axe sell


----------



## tilt

Chill axe


----------



## SINC

kill axe (for dandelions)


----------



## tilt

Axe yum


----------



## SINC

yum my


----------



## egremont

yum yum (mikado)


----------



## SINC

yum me


----------



## egremont

me tallic


----------



## egremont

me tea


----------



## egremont

tea tree


----------



## SINC

tree sun


----------



## Kazak

John sun


----------



## SINC

portable john


----------



## KC4

portable manners (use your fork!)


----------



## Kazak

manners sing (not something you see every day)


----------



## SINC

manners says (not many as most are women nurses)


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> manners sing (not something you see every day)


....a beer? 

(gettin') on manners


----------



## SINC

cage on (down nu orlins way)


----------



## Kazak

cage hewed (don't make it bad, take a sad song . . . )


----------



## KC4

hewed bee (surprised to sit on one)


----------



## egremont

bee bop


----------



## jamesB

bee sneeze


----------



## Kazak

Ado bee


----------



## SINC

much ado


----------



## Kazak

much tarred (condiment)


----------



## SINC

much stash


----------



## Aurora

hidden stach


----------



## eMacMan

cache stach


----------



## jamesB

stash tea


----------



## egremont

cache creek


----------



## SINC

Whoops, derailed at:

stash tea

tea terse


----------



## egremont

high tea

(sorry - responding to cache stach - only one coffee)


----------



## SINC

belly high


----------



## tilt

Belly gerund


----------



## Kazak

gerund eulogy


----------



## SINC

eulogy in (prease)


----------



## egremont

eulogy ears

(friends, romans, countrymen lend me..)


----------



## Kazak

thousand ears ( equals one earon)


----------



## Kazak

Ha, and a

hundred ears (equals one centeary)


----------



## egremont

open ears (moms say)


----------



## Lawrence

egremont said:


> open ears (moms say)


car ears


----------



## SINC

car sun (johnny)


----------



## tilt

Sun over (bitch)


----------



## SINC

bend over


----------



## KC4

over Ayung (what will you leave us this time?)


----------



## SINC

over coat


----------



## eMacMan

coat farms


----------



## SINC

farms how


----------



## jamesB

how lea (me in Honolulu)


----------



## SINC

sara lea (cakes)


----------



## jamesB

samara lea


----------



## SINC

lea zion


----------



## jamesB

avon lea


----------



## Aurora

avon guard


----------



## tilt

El avon


----------



## Aurora

avon calling


----------



## jamesB

goose calling


----------



## Kazak

Calling wood


----------



## SINC

wood pile


----------



## KC4

Gomer Pile (Surprise, Surprise, Surprise!)


----------



## SINC

come pile


----------



## jamesB

come pound (loan sharks interest rate, you don't pay, we come and pound)


----------



## SINC

come bind (got the crop off)


----------



## jamesB

bind ertwine


----------



## SINC

spell bind


----------



## tilt

Bind err


----------



## SINC

book bind


----------



## Kazak

book key


----------



## jamesB

key logger


----------



## SINC

done key


----------



## Aurora

key lime


----------



## Abby

lime algae


----------



## Kazak

algae seventy-three (local radio station)


----------



## KC4

algae zeera (arabic sea-life that can tell you the latest news)


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> algae zeera (arabic sea-life that can tell you the latest news)


. . . the latest news, somewhat refracted, that is.

algae bra (you probably don't want to wear one)


----------



## SINC

bra ma (bull)


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> bra ma (bull)


Ma Bell.

Sinc, I am impressed! Never expected people to have known about the Brahma bull!


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Ma Bell.
> 
> Sinc, I am impressed! Never expected people to have known about the Brahma bull!


tilt, I used to ride 'em way back when. Still love rodeo. 

bell fry


----------



## egremont

bell bottoms


----------



## SINC

bell owes


----------



## egremont

bell weather


----------



## SINC

weather map


----------



## KC4

weather ornate


----------



## SINC

ready ornate


----------



## KC4

tubby ornate (tubby. That is the question.)


----------



## SINC

beers tubby (how I miss the little guys)


----------



## Aurora

tubby announced (watch this space)


----------



## SINC

lulu's tubby (comic book fame)


----------



## jamesB

(just another) want tubby


----------



## Kazak

tubby cat


----------



## KC4

tubby as (Funke)


----------



## tilt

As hole


----------



## Kazak

as mar (sucks to your . . .)


----------



## SINC

mar gin


----------



## jamesB

(old cotton) gin knee


----------



## SINC

gin jury (flavour too strong)


----------



## jamesB

Inn jury


----------



## SINC

cage inn


----------



## jamesB

cage fight


----------



## Aurora

cage dancer


----------



## KC4

Samba dancer


----------



## jamesB

lap dancer :love2:


----------



## Kazak

Lap lander


----------



## SINC

vicious lap


----------



## jamesB

bitch lap


----------



## SINC

burr lap


----------



## jamesB

burr row (ee-haw)


----------



## SINC

sore row


----------



## egremont

sore full


----------



## SINC

full back


----------



## jamesB

back stab


----------



## SINC

Browser stab


----------



## jamesB

stab ill (full of ponies)


----------



## SINC

stab wound


----------



## Kazak

groupies wound


----------



## jamesB

wound dead


----------



## SINC

un dead


----------



## jamesB

un willing


----------



## SINC

un do


----------



## Kazak

un dies


----------



## egremont

machine dies


----------



## SINC

dies section


----------



## jamesB

See section


----------



## Aurora

see saw


----------



## jamesB

rip saw


----------



## Aurora

old saw


----------



## tilt

Saw chasm


----------



## Aurora

saw grass


----------



## tilt

Smoke grass (maaaaaaan!!!!!!!)


----------



## SINC

gun smoke (Marshall Dillon)


----------



## KC4

gun neat (chocolate today!)


----------



## SINC

^^

neat one


----------



## jamesB

whiskey neat


----------



## SINC

neat herd


----------



## jamesB

neat end


----------



## tilt

Resin neat


----------



## jamesB

resin ate


----------



## SINC

ate teen


----------



## jamesB

teen town (many memories :love2


----------



## Kazak

teen land (Northern Pikes)


----------



## Macfury

dream land (now)


----------



## jamesB

pipe dream


----------



## rgray

pipe bomb


----------



## Kazak

bomb badder


----------



## SINC

bomb eh (India)


----------



## eMacMan

bomb bandolier


----------



## tilt

Bomb bay


----------



## rgray

bay watch


----------



## SINC

swiss watch


----------



## jamesB

dog watch


----------



## rgray

dog trot


----------



## Kazak

Trot ski


----------



## SINC

rue trot


----------



## rgray

Rue morgue


----------



## SINC

morgue age (pay it off quick)


----------



## Aurora

stone age


----------



## jamesB

add age


----------



## KC4

jagged age


----------



## Kazak

crying jagged


----------



## SINC

crying wolf


----------



## rgray

Wolf pack


----------



## SINC

pack cage


----------



## tilt

(Hewlett) Pack curd


----------



## SINC

curd els


----------



## rgray

cheese curd


----------



## jamesB

cheese ease (snacks)


----------



## SINC

ease stir


----------



## jamesB

ease meant


----------



## rgray

meant well


----------



## SINC

see meant


----------



## jamesB

see word (opposite of lee ward)


----------



## Kazak

word off (to see the wizard)


----------



## jamesB

off ice


----------



## SINC

corn ice


----------



## jamesB

pepper corn


----------



## SINC

corn niche (hen)


----------



## rgray

corn dog


----------



## SINC

dog daze


----------



## Kazak

Twos daze


----------



## tilt

Twos mashed (to drive)


----------



## SINC

mashed spuds


----------



## egremont

spuds eyes


----------



## rgray

doe eyes


----------



## Aurora

doe missile (Where I live)


----------



## jamesB

True doe (past PM)


----------



## Aurora

true north


----------



## jamesB

magnetic north


----------



## Kazak

Crow magnetic (primitive bird)


----------



## Aurora

crow feet


----------



## SINC

feet tours


----------



## jamesB

flat feet


----------



## SINC

flat tire


----------



## tilt

Tire odd


----------



## SINC

tire raid


----------



## KC4

tire down


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> tire down


Oh my.

tire up


----------



## eMacMan

reed tire


----------



## jamesB

tubeless tire


----------



## SINC

tire yurt


----------



## Kazak

(now) yurt hocking


----------



## jamesB

yurt telling (me)


----------



## KC4

telling thyme (about what Rosemary Dilled to Basil)


----------



## jamesB

fortune telling


----------



## rgray

Fortune cookie


----------



## SINC

cookie cutter


----------



## rgray

meat cutter


----------



## tilt

Help meat


----------



## SINC

meat meerkat


----------



## Aurora

meat loaf


----------



## KC4

loaf at


----------



## SINC

at tension


----------



## jamesB

tension deficit


----------



## KC4

fix deficit (it's dripping)


----------



## SINC

fix tour


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## jamesB

tour wrists


----------



## SINC

wrists lap


----------



## Kazak

Wrists crackers


----------



## jamesB

crackers jack


----------



## egremont

jack knife


----------



## Kazak

knife day (for a white wedding)


----------



## jamesB

dooms day (federal election)


----------



## KC4

dooms you


----------



## jamesB

you enemy (we'll sail away together)


----------



## SINC

dam you


----------



## jamesB

you tube


----------



## KC4

tube oldly (go where...)


----------



## Kazak

tube Bueller


----------



## KC4

Bueller? Bueller? (Bueller?)


----------



## SINC

forest bueller


----------



## jamesB

Rain forest


----------



## SINC

rain bose


----------



## Kazak

more rain (terminal, lateral, etc.)


----------



## rgray

torrential rain


----------



## tilt

Lore rain


----------



## Macfury

peter lore (a tale losing steam as it is told)


----------



## Kazak

iron lore (rumours may not be as they seam)


----------



## jamesB

iron horse


----------



## rgray

horse drawn


----------



## jamesB

drawn toomey


----------



## Kazak

elect drawn


----------



## rgray

elect shun


----------



## SINC

Shun shine (what can I say, I have a lisp)


----------



## Aurora

moon shine


----------



## SINC

Moon shot


----------



## Aurora

candid shot


----------



## KC4

slap shot


----------



## jamesB

double shot


----------



## Kazak

double ewe (lamb, lamb, thank you ma'am)


----------



## jamesB

double header


----------



## Kazak

header row (straight)


----------



## SINC

boar row


----------



## jamesB

boar ding (house)


----------



## Aurora

ding bat (That would be Edith)


----------



## KC4

Shred ding! (Ack! There goes another string!)


----------



## jamesB

ding dongs


----------



## Macfury

dong wan


----------



## SINC

wan during


----------



## jamesB

pan during


----------



## tilt

Pan aroma (the wide-ranging smell of cooking)


----------



## SINC

sauce pan


----------



## jamesB

pan handling


----------



## SINC

pan ache


----------



## jamesB

tooth ache


----------



## Kazak

ghoul ache


----------



## KC4

ghoul gull (smart bird)


----------



## jamesB

(Steven) Sea gull


----------



## Kazak

sea difficile


----------



## jamesB

erect difficile


----------



## Kazak

erect mica (when he drove into it)


----------



## KC4

mica shoes (are salty)


----------



## jamesB

gum shoes


----------



## Kazak

dad gum


----------



## KC4

(filé) gum bow


----------



## SINC

bow thai


----------



## egremont

thai noodles


----------



## SINC

thai knee


----------



## egremont

thai knot


----------



## Aurora

thai tell


----------



## SINC

hoe tell


----------



## KC4

dew tell


----------



## jamesB

dew knot


----------



## SINC

can dew


----------



## eMacMan

dew not (enter)


----------



## jamesB

dew wee (defeated by Truman 1948)


----------



## SINC

wee near (dogs)


----------



## jamesB

near dowell (shiftless)


----------



## Aurora

near miss


----------



## jamesB

near death


----------



## SINC

death trap


----------



## jamesB

death watch


----------



## rgray

Death wish


----------



## SINC

wish bone


----------



## Kazak

bone appetite


----------



## SINC

tram bone (play it on the streetcar)


----------



## rgray

tram line


----------



## SINC

line dance


----------



## Kazak

line pride (Simba & Co.)


----------



## jamesB

center line


----------



## SINC

line ear


----------



## jamesB

ear bud


----------



## SINC

bud dies


----------



## Kazak

dies section


----------



## KC4

Sea section


----------



## jamesB

Sea Hunt (starring Lloyd Bridges)


----------



## eMacMan

Hunt short


----------



## KC4

short aching (a long time)


----------



## Kazak

become aching (what I hope William will and Charles won't)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB

jockey short


----------



## KC4

(who shot) Jockey wing?


----------



## SINC

ropes wing


----------



## egremont

royal ropes


----------



## SINC

safety ropes


----------



## jamesB

royal couple


----------



## egremont

royal kiss


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> safety ropes


Got sidetracked back two posts, so . . .

safety kit


----------



## egremont

princess kit


----------



## jamesB

princess auto


----------



## SINC

auto mechanic


----------



## KC4

auto bee


----------



## egremont

queen bee


----------



## SINC

bee four


----------



## egremont

four square


----------



## rgray

square knot


----------



## jamesB

knot without (a condom)


----------



## SINC

thin knot


----------



## tilt

Thin king


----------



## SINC

king quay


----------



## jamesB

king key


----------



## tilt

(Don) Key hotel


----------



## jamesB

hotel baltimore


----------



## SINC

ice hotel


----------



## rgray

hotel california


----------



## Aurora

ice sculpture


----------



## SINC

Still at hotel california.

So:

california dreaming


----------



## jamesB

pipe dreaming


----------



## Aurora

pipe fitter


----------



## jamesB

crack pipe


----------



## Kazak

Crack cow (Poland)


----------



## SINC

moss cow


----------



## rgray

Cow pattie


----------



## SINC

pattie page


----------



## rgray

Peppermint pattie


----------



## SINC

hamburger pattie


----------



## rgray

Hamburger helper


----------



## egremont

helper scalper


----------



## SINC

ticket scalper


----------



## jamesB

oneway ticket


----------



## Aurora

ticket punch


----------



## eMacMan

punch brothers (Punch with care. Punch in the presence..)


----------



## jamesB

punch bowl


----------



## SINC

super bowl


----------



## jamesB

super fragilistic (Julie Andrews)


----------



## Kazak

super flues


----------



## jamesB

flues ball


----------



## Kazak

flues season


----------



## eMacMan

flues he


----------



## KC4

flues hot


----------



## Kazak

Hot Timmins (the City) (Nick Gilder)


----------



## jamesB

hot tamales


----------



## eMacMan

hot dam (Japanese reservoir)


----------



## Kazak

dam hankies (ketchup on everything)


----------



## jamesB

dam nation


----------



## tilt

Dam age


----------



## SINC

rotter dam


----------



## jamesB

dam sell (in distress)


----------



## SINC

par sell


----------



## Aurora

par golf (I wish)


----------



## tilt

Golf finger (sung by Shirley Bassey)


----------



## Kazak

go finger


----------



## jamesB

single finger (salute)


----------



## rgray

single shot


----------



## jamesB

single malt


----------



## SINC

malt liquor


----------



## rgray

liquor store


----------



## jamesB

store age


----------



## tilt

App store


----------



## eMacMan

App (a) lotion


----------



## KC4

Motion Lotion (Rub A535...of course)


----------



## jamesB

loco motion


----------



## rgray

loco weed


----------



## Kazak

Loco Ono


----------



## SINC

loco motive


----------



## jamesB

pro motive


----------



## SINC

pro tact


----------



## jamesB

pro active


----------



## tilt

Active ate


----------



## KC4

counter active (busy diner)


----------



## jamesB

counter strike


----------



## SINC

strike three


----------



## jamesB

strike out


----------



## SINC

out source


----------



## eMacMan

source error


----------



## SINC

source surrey


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> source surrey


Good one.

Hanover Surrey


----------



## SINC

surrey fringe


----------



## tilt

Cur surrey


----------



## eMacMan

Cur Tessy


----------



## SINC

cur sieve


----------



## tilt

Sieve you


----------



## Aurora

response sieve


----------



## SINC

first response


----------



## jamesB

first love


----------



## Aurora

love child


----------



## SINC

julia child


----------



## Aurora

child less


----------



## SINC

less sir


----------



## jamesB

sir prize


----------



## Aurora

prize open


----------



## SINC

prize on


----------



## Aurora

on guard (says D'Artagnon but he says it in French of course))


----------



## tilt

Black guard


----------



## SINC

black monday (tomorrow perhaps?)


----------



## tilt

Black mail


----------



## rgray

mail fraud


----------



## SINC

mail men


----------



## tilt

Fee mail


----------



## jamesB

Eee mail


----------



## SINC

chain mail


----------



## jamesB

chain letter


----------



## Kazak

Letter man






​


----------



## KC4

Letter cry (says Hootie)


----------



## jamesB

letter rip


----------



## Macfury

rip tailor


----------



## rgray

rip off


----------



## SINC

strong rip


----------



## rgray

Rip torn


----------



## KC4

torn nation!


----------



## SINC

nation all


----------



## Aurora

nation wide


----------



## SINC

wide mouth (jar)


----------



## Aurora

wide angle (lens)


----------



## SINC

angle leers (glaring fishermen)


----------



## jamesB

try angle


----------



## tilt

(Second) Try Mister


----------



## Kazak

Mean Mister (Mustard)


----------



## KC4

Mister reuse (Where'd you put all of that recycling?)


----------



## SINC

mister ed


----------



## jamesB

ed deface


----------



## SINC

ed wards


----------



## tilt

Ed minister


----------



## SINC

parish minister


----------



## jamesB

add minister


----------



## SINC

add just


----------



## tilt

Just is


----------



## SINC

just in


----------



## jamesB

in tuition


----------



## tilt

In bread


----------



## Kazak

tilt said:


> In bread


Eww.

cross bread


----------



## SINC

bread pudding


----------



## Aurora

thorough bread


----------



## rgray

Bread knife


----------



## SINC

inn bread


----------



## jamesB

bread sticks


----------



## tilt

Fish sticks


----------



## SINC

fish net


----------



## jamesB

inter net


----------



## rgray

net loss


----------



## SINC

loss says


----------



## jamesB

loss utes


----------



## rgray

Sport utes. (SUVs)


----------



## tilt

Motor sport


----------



## Aurora

motor mouth


----------



## jamesB

bucket mouth


----------



## Aurora

bucket list


----------



## SINC

short list


----------



## Aurora

short arm (inspection for all you military types)


----------



## SINC

noah arm (it's Italian  )


----------



## KC4

Noah Jenday


----------



## SINC

noah like (said indian chief to Custer)


----------



## eMacMan

noah shark


----------



## Kazak

shark pay (a vicious little dog)


----------



## jamesB

loan shark


----------



## SINC

loan arranger


----------



## jamesB

forest arranger (Italy of course)


----------



## SINC

pause forest (when working too hard)


----------



## Kazak

forest all (be pro-active)


----------



## jamesB

all together


----------



## SINC

nature all


----------



## jamesB

mother nature


----------



## Kazak

Smothers mother (there must have been one)


----------



## rgray

Together again

EDIT.  sorry, gotta try to keep up...


----------



## SINC

Slight derail there, so:

mother syndrome


----------



## jamesB

mother earth


----------



## rgray

Earth mother


----------



## SINC

big earth (let that belt out another notch)


----------



## jamesB

big got


----------



## Kazak

Got ham (City)


----------



## rgray

ham steak


----------



## SINC

bucking ham


----------



## jamesB

ham stir


----------



## tilt

Ham mock


----------



## SINC

mock kingbird


----------



## egremont

mock orange


----------



## egremont

orange crush 

sorry, could not resist


----------



## jamesB

western kingbird
"zzzzz"


----------



## SINC

agent orange


----------



## jamesB

opposition orange


----------



## egremont

orange Spring


----------



## Kazak

orange gluten (primate)


----------



## rgray

clockwork orange


----------



## SINC

orange tan (primate too)


----------



## Aurora

orange blossom


----------



## jamesB

orange aide


----------



## Aurora

aide decamp


----------



## SINC

pear aide


----------



## KC4

aide Clare (she says in a Southern accent)


----------



## SINC

clare voyance


----------



## Aurora

kodiak clare (bear's house)


----------



## SINC

kodiak shot (bear's picture)


----------



## Kazak

kodiak arrest


----------



## KC4

kodiak sign ( Reputed to be one of the "most powerful" signs, Kodiaks lead fate filled lives and have intense and dramatic personal relationships, especially with those born under the Hiker sign. ...)


----------



## tilt

As sign (got to get out of these Kodiak moments )


----------



## jamesB

road sign


----------



## rgray

Sign post


----------



## SINC

Sign off


----------



## rgray

off base


----------



## jamesB

base hit


----------



## SINC

awes hit beejacon


----------



## rgray

hit man


----------



## SINC

man dabble


----------



## Kazak

man tarry


----------



## jamesB

man tickles


----------



## SINC

tickles pot


----------



## tilt

smoke pot


----------



## Abby

smoke spot


----------



## rgray

Spot remover


----------



## SINC

ink spot


----------



## rgray

Ink blot


----------



## SINC

lam blot (chops anyone?)


----------



## egremont

lam bracket 

(especially the little ones)


----------



## egremont

oops - sorry about that last post


----------



## SINC

bed lam


----------



## tilt

*Oops, Sinc already posted what I posted. Sorry*


----------



## SINC

lam baste


----------



## Aurora

lam post


----------



## rgray

post coital


----------



## Aurora

post mortem


----------



## SINC

mortem mer (snerd)


----------



## Kazak

mortem airier


----------



## jamesB

anti mortem


----------



## eMacMan

anti terrier (animal control officer)


----------



## Kazak

London terrier


----------



## KC4

London calling (yes, I was there too)


----------



## SINC

calling ewe


----------



## jamesB

pea ewe


----------



## SINC

chris pea


----------



## jamesB

pea cock


----------



## SINC

cock achoo


----------



## tilt

Pet cock


----------



## Kazak

shuttle cock (it gets around)


----------



## jamesB

space shuttle


----------



## rgray

space out


----------



## jamesB

out house


----------



## rgray

house proud


----------



## KC4

house mouse


----------



## Kazak

mouse allium


----------



## tilt

Allium innate


----------



## SINC

bear allium


----------



## jamesB

bear skin


----------



## tilt

Four skin


----------



## rgray

Bare skin


----------



## SINC

thread bare


----------



## rgray

Thread count


----------



## SINC

thread spool


----------



## Aurora

kiddie spool


----------



## jamesB

kiddie litter


----------



## Aurora

litter box


----------



## Kazak

(Johann) Box Preludes


----------



## jamesB

box kite


----------



## SINC

kite tens


----------



## Kazak

tens isle


----------



## jamesB

(Big) isle and


----------



## Kazak

and droid


----------



## SINC

eel and


----------



## jamesB

And ease (mountains)


----------



## tilt

Come and (respect)


----------



## jamesB

come together


----------



## Aurora

come poutin (our favourite pastime)


----------



## SINC

come fort


----------



## Aurora

fort tune


----------



## SINC

looney tune


----------



## Aurora

tune up


----------



## KC4

tune half (men)


----------



## Aurora

car tune


----------



## SINC

car tway


----------



## jamesB

tway yugo


----------



## eMacMan

Yugo slobber


----------



## SINC

their yugo


----------



## Kazak

their your


----------



## rgray

their place


----------



## Kazak

Place station


----------



## SINC

station master


----------



## tilt

Master bait


----------



## chasMac

Master bates (how Norman was addressed in his younger days)


----------



## SINC

bates hook


----------



## Kazak

ewes hook (me all night long)


----------



## KC4

hook cups


----------



## SINC

grounds hook


----------



## Kazak

hook caw


----------



## tilt

Caw navel


----------



## rgray

Navel lint


----------



## jamesB

lint dorf (chocolates)


----------



## SINC

dorf golf (with Tim Conway)





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## jamesB

Wall dorf


----------



## Aurora

wall board


----------



## Kazak

Wall done (Thoreau)


----------



## jamesB

done deal


----------



## Kazak

deal lay


----------



## Aurora

lay about


----------



## SINC

lay boar


----------



## Aurora

lay ton (Jack)


----------



## Kazak

Washing ton


----------



## jamesB

won ton


----------



## Kazak

Ton toe (sidekick)


----------



## jamesB

toe jam


----------



## Kazak

jam appraisal (yep, that's strawberry alright)


----------



## Aurora

appraisal laud (Asserted the Southern Baptist)


----------



## SINC

app laud (great iPhone app review)


----------



## jamesB

laud numb (painkiller)


----------



## Aurora

numb skull


----------



## SINC

rasp skull


----------



## Aurora

skull cap


----------



## KC4

skull let (when your brain is fried)


----------



## tilt

Pig let


----------



## jamesB

let down


----------



## Kazak

om let (if you want inner peace, you gotta break some eggs?)


----------



## Aurora

Let us (veg)


----------



## Ena

toy let


----------



## Kazak

toy czars


----------



## jamesB

toy boys


----------



## SINC

toy yoda


----------



## jamesB

yoda ling (in the swiss Alps)


----------



## SINC

ling goes (different languages)


----------



## KC4

goes lowly


----------



## SINC

(toll the) bells lowly


----------



## jamesB

eight bells (_and all is well_)


----------



## Kazak

eight two (Brutus?)


----------



## jamesB

figure eight


----------



## rgray

eight pieces (pieces of eight)


----------



## jamesB

eight the (whole thing)


----------



## SINC

alien eight


----------



## rgray

alien probe


----------



## Aurora

probe ate


----------



## SINC

over ate (stuffed)


----------



## rgray

over bore


----------



## jamesB

over stated


----------



## tilt

Bend over


----------



## SINC

medicine bend (old western movie)


----------



## eMacMan

Medicine Bow (YO)


----------



## rgray

Bow tox


----------



## SINC

tox sick


----------



## jamesB

sick lids (tropical fish)


----------



## tilt

Sick oh


----------



## rgray

Sick joke


----------



## jamesB

joke stir


----------



## tilt

Stir ring


----------



## jamesB

ring ling (Bros. circus)


----------



## eMacMan

(My) Dinger Ling


----------



## rgray

Ling cod


----------



## tilt

eMacMan said:


> (My) Dinger Ling


I remember that song 

Cod piece


----------



## rgray

Cod tongue


----------



## Aurora

tongue sten


----------



## jamesB

tongue depresser


----------



## Aurora

tongue tied


----------



## SINC

tied down


----------



## jamesB

down under


----------



## tilt

Turn down


----------



## Macfury

tacit turn


----------



## SINC

turn nips


----------



## Aurora

parse nips


----------



## jamesB

parse lee


----------



## Aurora

lee ring


----------



## SINC

ring ling (circus anyone?)


----------



## Aurora

ring toss


----------



## jamesB

knows ring


----------



## Kazak

broken knows


----------



## jamesB

knows candy


----------



## SINC

min knows


----------



## rgray

knows candy


----------



## jamesB

jamesB said:


> knows candy





rgray said:


> knows candy


nose candy


----------



## SINC

who nose?


----------



## Aurora

Shadow nose


----------



## tilt

Nose Sir!


----------



## Kazak

clothes sir


----------



## jamesB

(it's mothers day so) please sir


----------



## eMacMan

sir ten (or) ten sir (whichever you prefer)


----------



## jamesB

sir mount


----------



## SINC

ants sir


----------



## KC4

account ants (they occasionally bite)


----------



## jamesB

soldier ants (they will bite)


----------



## SINC

mute ants


----------



## Aurora

ans were (to the question)


----------



## jamesB

were the


----------



## Aurora

were wolf


----------



## SINC

were rhea (about it)


----------



## Aurora

rhea ply


----------



## eMacMan

Core rhea


----------



## jamesB

core knee


----------



## Kazak

(Knights) Hussein "knee"


----------



## eMacMan

Tea knee


----------



## SINC

night tea


----------



## eMacMan

Arctic night (never endum)


----------



## SINC

arctic ulate


----------



## jamesB

Ajac ulate


----------



## SINC

ulate four (school)


----------



## tilt

Four play (is that what they call the prelude to an orgy?)


----------



## jamesB

Four score (after the orgy)


----------



## eMacMan

Four tea (Boy was that a long time ago)


----------



## SINC

tea bone


----------



## jamesB

four get (me-not)


----------



## SINC

big get


----------



## tilt

Get toe


----------



## SINC

toe nail


----------



## Aurora

toe hold


----------



## SINC

thresh hold


----------



## jamesB

house hold


----------



## SINC

house mouse


----------



## jamesB

mouse trap


----------



## SINC

trap ease


----------



## tilt

Malt ease


----------



## jamesB

(single) malt please


----------



## Kazak

Esquire malt (perhaps somewhere near jamesB)


----------



## rgray

Malt liquor


----------



## SINC

liquor ish


----------



## rgray

liquor ice


----------



## SINC

ice cycles


----------



## jamesB

try cycles


----------



## SINC

miss try


----------



## KC4

hum miss (the bean she knows, the tahini she hums)


----------



## SINC

mark hum


----------



## jamesB

hum bull


----------



## Kazak

hum datum


----------



## SINC

hum bar


----------



## Kazak

bar nun


----------



## SINC

nun chucks


----------



## tilt

Nun taken


----------



## SINC

miss taken


----------



## jamesB

miss carriage


----------



## eMacMan

carriage Eos


----------



## KC4

Rode Eos (YaaaaHOOOO!)


----------



## Kazak

(Michael) rode about (ashore)


----------



## Aurora

round about


----------



## jamesB

(I'll get) round tuit


----------



## SINC

round roast


----------



## jamesB

celebrity roast


----------



## SINC

roast pork


----------



## jamesB

pulled pork


----------



## tilt

Pulled away


----------



## SINC

Gauze pulled (too many hymns)


----------



## Kazak

(rebel) without gauze


----------



## KC4

gauze sip


----------



## eMacMan

Gauze Ilya


----------



## KC4

Gauze untight! (Snork)


----------



## Macfury

Gauze Celebre


----------



## Kazak

célèbre ate (a terrible way to live, except by choice, of course)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

ate teen


----------



## rgray

teen angst


----------



## SINC

teen see


----------



## Aurora

teen age


----------



## jamesB

Ton age


----------



## SINC

age less


----------



## KC4

Crib age (21......weeks)


----------



## jamesB

age ant


----------



## Kazak

age em (something board members fear, once a year)


----------



## SINC

Em me (an award)


----------



## tilt

Me sills


----------



## jamesB

door sills


----------



## SINC

can door


----------



## Kazak

are door


----------



## jamesB

door mat


----------



## SINC

mat your


----------



## jamesB

mat tress


----------



## tilt

Miss tress


----------



## Kazak

tress bean (my awful French)


----------



## jamesB

four tress


----------



## SINC

four age


----------



## Kazak

rum age


----------



## SINC

rum bull


----------



## tilt

Pa rum (pum pum)


----------



## Aurora

four rum


----------



## eMacMan

four score (and seven...)


----------



## jamesB

under score


----------



## SINC

reactor score


----------



## jamesB

score one (for the good guys)


----------



## chasMac

score pion


----------



## SINC

pion you


----------



## chasMac

pion disguise (such are my impractical schemes)


----------



## Aurora

disguise delimit (No stopping me)


----------



## jamesB

speedo delimit (pardon my italian)


----------



## tilt

Delimit err


----------



## jamesB

err ore


----------



## SINC

ore gone


----------



## jamesB

ore house


----------



## KC4

house tricks?


----------



## SINC

tricks hot


----------



## jamesB

slaps hot


----------



## SINC

hot mama


----------



## KC4

Mama Mia (here I go again)


----------



## SINC

mama cass


----------



## KC4

Abba Cass (Östergötland Dreamin')


----------



## SINC

cass sells


----------



## eMacMan

Cass doff


----------



## tilt

P*ss doff


----------



## SINC

P*ss tell


----------



## Abby

tell years


----------



## eMacMan

saw years


----------



## SINC

band saw


----------



## jamesB

saw murre (time and the living is easy)


----------



## KC4

murre age (looking younger from a distance)


----------



## SINC

Spam reported

Oh wait!

host age


----------



## jamesB

age eon (sea)


----------



## KC4

what age


----------



## Aurora

cart age


----------



## SINC

cart tunes


----------



## jamesB

eye tunes


----------



## tilt

Sock eye


----------



## jamesB

wind sock


----------



## SINC

sock tome (remember Laugh In?)


----------



## eMacMan

sock her (Yankee equivalent to Henglish football0)


----------



## SINC

Her she (chocolate anyone?)


----------



## tilt

She male


----------



## jamesB

male delivery


----------



## Aurora

delivery room


----------



## jamesB

mush room


----------



## SINC

room decor


----------



## Aurora

room attic (aches and pains)


----------



## SINC

attic door


----------



## jamesB

door sill (fin)


----------



## KC4

sill able


----------



## jamesB

posse able


----------



## SINC

posse bull


----------



## Aurora

terror bull (like this entry)


----------



## rgray

Terror ist


----------



## jamesB

Terror eyes


----------



## egremont

terror train


----------



## KC4

(You could have a) steam train


----------



## jamesB

train robbery


----------



## SINC

reese train


----------



## egremont

reese piece


----------



## Aurora

piece work


----------



## SINC

Piece cymbal


----------



## jamesB

cymbal lies


----------



## SINC

Cur lies


----------



## jamesB

political lies


----------



## eMacMan

lies all (Applied orally could be a cure for "political lies")


----------



## SINC

armor all


----------



## jamesB

armor plated


----------



## KC4

contempt plated (what may happen if you p*ss off the chef)


----------



## jamesB

contempt bull


----------



## tilt

(Uh uh, no,...) contempt me (no sir)


----------



## jamesB

me so (soup)


----------



## Abby

so affected


----------



## SINC

so knee (TVs and all)


----------



## rgray

Knee jerk


----------



## jamesB

corn knee


----------



## SINC

ache corn


----------



## jamesB

corn dog


----------



## SINC

dog ma


----------



## jamesB

dog days


----------



## Aurora

dog gone


----------



## eMacMan

gone Zoe


----------



## SINC

bow Zoe


----------



## jamesB

bow ner


----------



## SINC

ner vice


----------



## jamesB

Vice Roy (smokes from the past)


----------



## SINC

chord roy


----------



## KC4

Roy alpine (the wedding, of course)


----------



## SINC

roy lists


----------



## Aurora

france lists (Austrian tunesmith)


----------



## jamesB

black lists


----------



## Aurora

black operation


----------



## jamesB

brain operation


----------



## Aurora

brain trust


----------



## tilt

Trust ease


----------



## Aurora

ease meant


----------



## jamesB

sea meant (concrete)


----------



## SINC

Meant ore


----------



## eMacMan

Tore meant


----------



## jamesB

tore rants


----------



## SINC

books tore


----------



## jamesB

tora tore (shades of pearl harbor)


----------



## Aurora

tora strip


----------



## eMacMan

Reese tora (da Constitutiona eh)


----------



## SINC

tora page (outta the book)


----------



## jamesB

Apps tora (italian iTunes app-store)


----------



## Aurora

page ant (I love a parade)


----------



## SINC

Back to:

apps tora

apps sense


----------



## jamesB

sense Cybill


----------



## SINC

cybill liberties


----------



## rgray

gimme liberty (or gimme death)


----------



## tilt

Mono gimme


----------



## jamesB

mono gram


----------



## Kazak

Gram paw


----------



## SINC

paw knee (Indian tribe)


----------



## Aurora

knee jerk


----------



## SINC

jerk key


----------



## Aurora

key stir


----------



## SINC

key lime


----------



## Kazak

lime on (old Seven-Up ads)


----------



## SINC

sub lime


----------



## macdoodle

lime light


----------



## KC4

lime stone (margarita?)


----------



## Aurora

stone henge


----------



## Kazak

Stone bolt


----------



## jamesB

bolt ted (like my first fiancee)


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> lime stone (margarita?)


:clap::clap::lmao:



fabric bolt


----------



## jamesB

fabric cation


----------



## macdoodle

fabric houses (you need bricks!)


----------



## KC4

alfa fabric (horse cookies!)


----------



## SINC

fabric bolt


----------



## jamesB

(I take it we're repeating this word group)

fabric cation


----------



## SINC

Not necessarily

Indy cation


----------



## jamesB

Indy Annapolis


----------



## tilt

Indy pendant


----------



## jamesB

dea pendant


----------



## macdoodle

silver pendant


----------



## Kazak

festered silver (in a wooden leg)


----------



## SINC

silver bullet (hi yo silver)


----------



## jamesB

magic bullet


----------



## SINC

bullet proof


----------



## jamesB

proof reader


----------



## Kazak

(take) cab reader (have a break)


----------



## jamesB

cab stand


----------



## KC4

cab bearnaise


----------



## jamesB

cab forward (designed for tunnel routes without choking the engineers)


----------



## SINC

cab ages


----------



## Kazak

Pant ages


----------



## jamesB

band ages


----------



## Aurora

jazz band


----------



## SINC

huzz band


----------



## Kazak

band oilier


----------



## jamesB

Rock band


----------



## SINC

belly band (rodeo anyone?)


----------



## Aurora

jelly belly


----------



## SINC

belly flop


----------



## Aurora

belly up


----------



## SINC

giddy up


----------



## jamesB

up urass


----------



## Kazak

up tickle (illusion)


----------



## jamesB

pops tickle


----------



## SINC

pops top


----------



## Aurora

pops tar


----------



## Kazak

Fish tar (a stinky movie that had no legs)


----------



## Aurora

******** (Please don't throw me in the briar patch)


----------



## macdoodle

tar pollen


----------



## Aurora

pollen asia (Islands in the Pacific)


----------



## KC4

pollen ate ( you won't crocus)


----------



## macdoodle

pollen ta


----------



## SINC

ta bulls

Welcome back macdoodle, nice to see you here again.


----------



## jamesB

bulls hit


----------



## SINC

hit list


----------



## Kazak

List tureen


----------



## SINC

social list


----------



## KC4

social it (be)


----------



## jamesB

social light


----------



## tilt

Auntie social


----------



## jamesB

social media


----------



## SINC

plastic media


----------



## Kazak

(in) media stress (can't start at the beginning, must start NOW)


----------



## SINC

stress full


----------



## jamesB

full ovit


----------



## Abby

full line


----------



## KC4

antique line


----------



## SINC

deke line


----------



## jamesB

line dance


----------



## SINC

diss dance


----------



## Aurora

diss graceful


----------



## jamesB

diss appoint


----------



## Macfury

appoint meant


----------



## jamesB

meant ore


----------



## Kazak

spear meant


----------



## Ena

meant ally


----------



## Kazak

Meant toes


----------



## Macfury

Toes Russians (Boney M)


----------



## jamesB

hammer toes


----------



## SINC

toes tub


----------



## jamesB

pigeon toes


----------



## SINC

toes pace


----------



## jamesB

pace salsa


----------



## SINC

pace maker


----------



## jamesB

pace car


----------



## SINC

car bines


----------



## Ottawaman

binary


----------



## jamesB

car tell


----------



## Aurora

four tell


----------



## SINC

tell tale


----------



## Aurora

tale end


----------



## jamesB

pizza tale (tilt made me do it)


----------



## SINC

tale ban


----------



## jamesB

ban she


----------



## Aurora

water ban (Ottawa problem)


----------



## SINC

ban joes


----------



## jamesB

ban zai


----------



## SINC

zai ban (stop smoking pills)


----------



## KC4

ban quitter (I can't eat another bite)


----------



## jamesB

ban dade (for your owie)


----------



## tilt

Ban she


----------



## jamesB

she lacking


----------



## SINC

she bang


----------



## jamesB

gang bang


----------



## SINC

bang ore


----------



## jamesB

ore oh


----------



## tilt

Crack ore


----------



## Kazak

crack curse


----------



## jamesB

curse sore


----------



## Aurora

curse or


----------



## jamesB

castrate or


----------



## Aurora

or kid


----------



## SINC

cars kid


----------



## tilt

Neck kid


----------



## Aurora

neck brace


----------



## Kazak

om brace (Olé!)


----------



## KC4

om nervous (a forbidden refridgeraider)


----------



## SINC

Four om


----------



## jamesB

four tune


----------



## SINC

tune ment (piano tuning contest)


----------



## jamesB

excite ment


----------



## SINC

pepper ment


----------



## jamesB

coarse pepper


----------



## SINC

pepper mill


----------



## jamesB

pepper spray


----------



## SINC

spray hearse (farmers use them to spray fields)


----------



## Aurora

lettuce spray (Praise the Lord)


----------



## jamesB

lettuce turnip (and pea)


----------



## KC4

turnip daylight


----------



## SINC

daylight dims


----------



## jamesB

dims hit


----------



## Kazak

dims sum


----------



## SINC

float sum


----------



## Kazak

jet sum


----------



## jamesB

jet ski


----------



## Kazak

suffer jet


----------



## jamesB

suffer kate


----------



## SINC

suffer age


----------



## Aurora

pot age


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> suffer kate


Like.

Pot stamp


----------



## jamesB

stamp peed


----------



## Kazak

Stamp eaters


----------



## KC4

(3) musk eaters


----------



## Kazak

musk Quito


----------



## KC4

Quito happiness


----------



## Macfury

Quito sarducci (Father)


----------



## Kazak

Macfury said:


> ----


That's it. Maybe it is the end of the world after all.


----------



## Kazak

Quito owns


----------



## KC4

Honk Quito (some bars in Texas)


----------



## jamesB

Honk keys


----------



## SINC

keys tone


----------



## Aurora

tone ails


----------



## SINC

graves tone


----------



## KC4

graves egrets


----------



## jamesB

end graves


----------



## egremont

graves robbery


----------



## Kazak

(bring me) ash robbery


----------



## jamesB

kick ash


----------



## SINC

drop kick


----------



## KC4

dude drop


----------



## SINC

attic dude


----------



## tilt

Autumn attic


----------



## jamesB

autumn nation


----------



## SINC

condom nation


----------



## tilt

Condom minimum


----------



## jamesB

minimum wage


----------



## SINC

sue wage


----------



## jamesB

livable wage


----------



## Kazak

wage go? (I can't see you anywhere.)


----------



## jamesB

go fur (pesky lil' varmints)


----------



## SINC

fur niche


----------



## tilt

Niche she


----------



## jamesB

(the whole) she bang


----------



## Kazak

she sells (you know the rest)


----------



## jamesB

she riff (chased me out of Dodge)


----------



## KC4

riff France


----------



## Kazak

France seen


----------



## jamesB

Air France


----------



## SINC

France stick


----------



## Aurora

stick shift


----------



## SINC

cause stick


----------



## tilt

Cause metric


----------



## SINC

ice metric


----------



## jamesB

ice sculpture


----------



## SINC

darn ice


----------



## K2ACP

vanilla ice


----------



## Kazak

corn ice


----------



## jamesB

eh corn


----------



## Kazak

corn knish 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## tilt

Knish market


----------



## jamesB

farmers market


----------



## KC4

market down (move that stock)


----------



## macdoodle

market sold


----------



## jamesB

house sold (appliances)


----------



## KC4

house my (driving? Call 1-800-BITE-MEE)


----------



## gastonbuffet

In bite


----------



## gastonbuffet

Ares bepeee


----------



## KC4

OK Gastonbuffet ...hee hee...welcome to the Two Word Game, but you really must use at least one word from the previous post. Dems da rools.

P.S. Plus anything in brackets (if anything) is just for additional info or comic effect....

So we are still at:

house my


----------



## jamesB

where house


----------



## macdoodle

where ever


----------



## jamesB

what ever


----------



## macdoodle

what sup ?


----------



## Kazak

sup pose


----------



## tilt

Pose err


----------



## Aurora

pose iodine (King of the sea)


----------



## jamesB

pose see


----------



## Kazak

pose session


----------



## jamesB

suck session


----------



## Kazak

suck cubist


----------



## SINC

cubist row (oddly shaped bistro)


----------



## Aurora

row housing


----------



## SINC

bore row


----------



## jamesB

row boat


----------



## KC4

Air Row (for those up the creek without a paddle)


----------



## SINC

row tundra (fat ground)


----------



## jamesB

boar row


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> suck session


That almost sounds dirty 

Beast row


----------



## jamesB

beast tease


----------



## Kazak

Beast oven (Ludwig van)


----------



## jamesB

coke oven


----------



## SINC

oven mitt


----------



## Kazak

Measures mitt


----------



## SINC

come mitt


----------



## jamesB

mitt ends


----------



## SINC

ends ale


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> Measures mitt


Clever!

Ale infant (a small drunk pachyderm?)


----------



## jamesB

holes ale (good price)


----------



## tilt

Holes sum


----------



## eMacMan

sum pump


----------



## jamesB

sum nation


----------



## Kazak

sum fin (in the way she swims . . .)


----------



## tilt

Dim sum


----------



## Kazak

dim view


----------



## jamesB

dim stick


----------



## KC4

stick chem (up! Give me all your formulas or the little bunsen burner gets it)


----------



## Aurora

stick figure


----------



## Kazak

Figure row (repeat in an operatic voice)


----------



## Aurora

hourglass figure


----------



## tilt

Go figure!


----------



## eMacMan

go fur


----------



## jamesB

one fur (all and all for 1)


----------



## Kazak

one drawerful


----------



## Aurora

one trick (pony)


----------



## Kazak

trick doubt


----------



## jamesB

doubt full


----------



## Kazak

freak doubt


----------



## SINC

control freak


----------



## jamesB

speed freak


----------



## eMacMan

speed oh


----------



## jamesB

speed ohmmeter


----------



## Kazak

god speed


----------



## jamesB

speed kills


----------



## Kazak

ran kills


----------



## SINC

four ran


----------



## Aurora

four ever


----------



## jamesB

four tune


----------



## Kazak

spit tune


----------



## eMacMan

Tune asia


----------



## Kazak

tune height


----------



## jamesB

in tune


----------



## Dr T

jamesB said:


> in tune


in tuition


----------



## KC4

in conceivable! (said to the man in black...)


----------



## SINC

in jest


----------



## eMacMan

in tension


----------



## SINC

tension bandage


----------



## KC4

Ex tension (inadvertently encountering your ex while you both are on a date, but not with each other)


----------



## SINC

late ex


----------



## jamesB

ex sponge


----------



## KC4

Sponge Bob (begging in England)


----------



## Kazak

Bob bee (will arrest Sponge Bob - see above)


----------



## KC4

Bee hind (what you don't want to get, even a little bit)


----------



## Kazak

hind most


----------



## eMacMan

most post (Dr. G.)


----------



## Kazak

lamb post


----------



## SINC

com post


----------



## jamesB

post tit (notes)


----------



## Aurora

tit mouse


----------



## Kazak

Mouse Tongue (the Chairman)


----------



## SINC

ach tongue (not fondly remembered)


----------



## Kazak

sixteen tongue (and what do you get . . .)


----------



## SINC

sixteen candles


----------



## jamesB

sweet sixteen


----------



## SINC

farmer sweet (crop)


----------



## Kazak

farmer Yugoslavia


----------



## eMacMan

re farmer (Presto Manning)


----------



## SINC

farmer chant (he's shop's on the outskirts)


----------



## Kazak

chant cellar


----------



## eMacMan

chant tilly


----------



## SINC

tilly hat


----------



## eMacMan

hat Chet (Lizzie Borden special)


----------



## SINC

cat chet


----------



## eMacMan

cat shun


----------



## Kazak

cat atrophy


----------



## KC4

cat ship


----------



## Kazak

ship offals


----------



## eMacMan

oh ship


----------



## jamesB

ship ahoy


----------



## Abby

aluminum ahoy


----------



## SINC

ahoy matey


----------



## jamesB

matey culture (canadian history)


----------



## cdncableguy

culture clash


----------



## SINC

baa clash


----------



## KC4

baa cake


----------



## SINC

two baa


----------



## Kazak

baa clever


----------



## SINC

baa bull


----------



## jamesB

bull pen


----------



## SINC

pen knees


----------



## jamesB

sin knees (bless you)


----------



## eMacMan

sin goal (He scores!)


----------



## SINC

cause sin


----------



## jamesB

cause way


----------



## SINC

half way


----------



## Kazak

half fur (moo)


----------



## SINC

fur long


----------



## Kazak

long wait (Canucks and Bruins)


----------



## SINC

heavy wait (Marciano et all)


----------



## KC4

dead wait (zombie who has been eating too many brains...)


----------



## SINC

dead stick


----------



## eMacMan

Living dead (does that make this a zombie thread.beejacon)


----------



## jamesB

living forever (the impossible dream)


----------



## Macfury

forever amber


----------



## jamesB

amber alert


----------



## Kazak

Alert Bay


----------



## SINC

alert gees (spring issue for me)


----------



## jamesB

gees louise


----------



## Kazak

Saint Louise


----------



## SINC

louise zee (mrs. jefferson of TV fame)


----------



## Aurora

zee bra


----------



## jamesB

bra sears (hammocks for 2)


----------



## Aurora

bra man (Hindu caste I believe0


----------



## Kazak

bra andy


----------



## KC4

bra ale


----------



## eMacMan

andy droid


----------



## Kazak

ale lien


----------



## SINC

rock andy


----------



## Aurora

rock slide


----------



## jamesB

eMacMan said:


> andy droid





SINC said:


> rock andy





Aurora said:


> rock slide


 the above are all off track, the last good one was "ale lien"

stay ale (old bread)


----------



## SINC

stay men


----------



## jamesB

back stay


----------



## SINC

back stop


----------



## eMacMan

out back


----------



## SINC

flame out


----------



## jamesB

Olympic flame


----------



## SINC

flame thrower


----------



## jamesB

over thrower


----------



## Macfury

thrower ugh


----------



## SINC

ugh glee


----------



## jamesB

glee full


----------



## SINC

glee club


----------



## jamesB

club med


----------



## SINC

call med


----------



## jamesB

call center


----------



## Kazak

center away (and she never came back)


----------



## eMacMan

center alley (Should be "centre"; this is a Canadian site)


----------



## Kazak

liftoff centre (eMacMan is correct)


----------



## jamesB

center row


----------



## Kazak

centre wrist


----------



## SINC

wrist watch


----------



## KC4

knight watch (enjoy!)




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

silent knight


----------



## Kazak

silent CEO


----------



## SINC

silent partner


----------



## Macfury

partner hair


----------



## SINC

debone hair


----------



## jamesB

pubic hair (or lack of)


----------



## SINC

hair brain (idea)


----------



## Kazak

Purple Brain


----------



## SINC

brain storm


----------



## eMacMan

brain farts (Parliament is in session)


----------



## KC4

faculty farts (and sciences)


----------



## SINC

farts mellow


----------



## Abby

mellow fruit


----------



## tilt

Fruit flies (like a banana)


----------



## SINC

bell flies (Chinese belfry)


----------



## Aurora

clara bell (Disney cow)


----------



## SINC

bell only


----------



## eMacMan

low only


----------



## SINC

bill low


----------



## jamesB

low blow


----------



## SINC

blow fish


----------



## jamesB

fish taco


----------



## SINC

wool fish


----------



## jamesB

wool ease (long underwear)


----------



## Kazak

pant ease (for tilt)


----------



## SINC

rhea pant (the minister cried)


----------



## eMacMan

Pant Dory


----------



## SINC

hunky dory


----------



## jamesB

hunky tonk


----------



## SINC

tonk in (gulf)


----------



## Aurora

in bread


----------



## SINC

sweet bread


----------



## KC4

sweet dreams (are made of these)


----------



## SINC

dreams cape


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> pant ease (for tilt)


Love it 

Wet dreams (are made of these )


----------



## Kazak

aloo wet (everybody sing)


----------



## SINC

wet ta


----------



## jamesB

wet T-shirt (oh ya)


----------



## Kazak

substitute T-shirt


----------



## jamesB

substitute hitter


----------



## tilt

Bulls hitter


----------



## jamesB

designated hitter


----------



## KC4

designated driver (takes the slice out of your golf game and will reduce the chance of ending up in the rough)


----------



## SINC

screw driver (cheers)


----------



## jamesB

screw wing (around a lot)


----------



## SINC

wing nuts


----------



## jamesB

brass nuts


----------



## SINC

brass sears


----------



## Kazak

sears sucker


----------



## SINC

sears oars (snip, snip)


----------



## Kazak

dictate oars


----------



## jamesB

who oars


----------



## SINC

cankers oars


----------



## jamesB

beds oars


----------



## KC4

stream beds (waterbed after a cat attack)


----------



## Kazak

hex stream


----------



## jamesB

weak stream (a man thing)


----------



## Kazak

weak cling


----------



## jamesB

sigh cling (two wheeling through the park)


----------



## SINC

cling ons (space show types)


----------



## Kazak

Mr. Cling (bald guy with mother issues)


----------



## jamesB

cling ing


----------



## Kazak

dark cling (Matthew Arnold)


----------



## jamesB

dark room


----------



## Macfury

Jean d'ark


----------



## eMacMan

hard Jean


----------



## jamesB

hard knocks


----------



## tilt

Hard on


----------



## jamesB

tilt said:


> Hard on


ouch! I purposely avoided that one...

on us (is on you)


----------



## SINC

gel us


----------



## Kazak

Rye gel (frequent Star Trek destination)


----------



## jamesB

Rye whiskey


----------



## Kazak

whiskey ears (playoff beard)


----------



## SINC

ears hot


----------



## Aurora

hot pants


----------



## SINC

pants zoot


----------



## Aurora

zoot suit


----------



## SINC

purse suit


----------



## Aurora

suit able


----------



## SINC

watch able


----------



## jamesB

pocket watch


----------



## SINC

pocket pool (for tilt beejacon)


----------



## jamesB

wading pool


----------



## SINC

woods pool


----------



## KC4

woods hood (could)


----------



## jamesB

neighbour hood


----------



## Kazak

hood at?


----------



## jamesB

at trophy (medical issue)


----------



## Kazak

Ceylon trophy (price of veggies)


----------



## KC4

ceylon flippers


----------



## Kazak

Ceylon silver (girl)


----------



## SINC

ceylon shoes (20% off)


----------



## jamesB

Ceylon Dion


----------



## Kazak

Dion quince


----------



## Macfury

Kazak said:


> Dion quince


 I love my Collander girls!

quince paste


----------



## jamesB

quince jelly (yummy)


----------



## SINC

jelly stone (park and Yogi bear)


----------



## Kazak

Petro jelly


----------



## jamesB

Royal jelly


----------



## KC4

jelly roger (Arrgh..Hand me that toast!)


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> jelly roger (Arrgh..Hand me that toast!)


Or "Hook me that toast"?

you roger (you brought 'er)


----------



## jamesB

you tube


----------



## SINC

tube boars


----------



## jamesB

rub boars (think safe!)


----------



## SINC

cher rub


----------



## Aurora

moo cher


----------



## jamesB

cher rhea


----------



## SINC

rhea lies


----------



## jamesB

full lies (tis the season, get out the bug spray)


----------



## Kazak

lies anxious (see tilt)


----------



## SINC

bee lies


----------



## jamesB

bee keeper


----------



## Aurora

crypt keeper


----------



## SINC

keeper son


----------



## Aurora

son dial


----------



## SINC

purse son


----------



## Aurora

purse strings


----------



## jamesB

apron strings


----------



## SINC

spaghetti strings


----------



## jamesB

(no) strings attached


----------



## SINC

strings ette (for your guitar)


----------



## jamesB

croak ette (for your lawn)


----------



## SINC

basin ette


----------



## jamesB

bag ette


----------



## SINC

bag gauge


----------



## jamesB

gauge town


----------



## SINC

town ails


----------



## jamesB

coat ails


----------



## Kazak

enter ails


----------



## SINC

ships ails


----------



## jamesB

stair ails


----------



## Aurora

stair case


----------



## Kazak

case era (sera)


----------



## Aurora

case worker


----------



## tilt

Case idea


----------



## Kazak

idea lipstick


----------



## SINC

idea ally


----------



## jamesB

idea lies


----------



## Kazak

Lies sander (mythology)


----------



## jamesB

true lies (Schwarzenegger trying to do comedy)


----------



## Aurora

idol lies


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> idol lies


My Idol...Brand name for something


----------



## Aurora

idol hands (get into trouble)


----------



## jamesB

hands off


----------



## Kazak

Hands Christian (Andersen)


----------



## Aurora

Christian martyr


----------



## Kazak

martyr dumb


----------



## SINC

dumb ow


----------



## jamesB

dumb ass (mentally challenged donkey)


----------



## tilt

Ass zoom


----------



## SINC

zoom bees


----------



## jamesB

free bees


----------



## SINC

free lance


----------



## jamesB

free base


----------



## SINC

base cell (healthy margarine)


----------



## jamesB

cell block (unhealthy place to be)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> cell block (unhealthy place to be)


Cell tick (No, I'm not a fan)


----------



## eMacMan

Deer Tick, (Opening for a letter to your MP)


----------



## Lawrence

eMacMan said:


> Deer Tick, (Opening for a letter to your MP)


Weir Deer


----------



## KC4

weir here!


----------



## Lawrence

KC4 said:


> weir here!


Weir Ding (I have learned the Weir Ding ways of Dune)


----------



## SINC

ding ohs


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> ding ohs


Whore Ding {I'm guilty of a little bit of this, But only a small bit)


----------



## SINC

whore you?


----------



## jamesB

whore frost (your turn tilt!)


----------



## Kazak

Frost Teethe (Snowman)


----------



## SINC

hoar frost


----------



## Kazak

frost free (the refrigerator)


----------



## Aurora

frost bite


----------



## SINC

sound bite


----------



## jamesB

mosquito bite


----------



## SINC

raw bite


----------



## eMacMan

RAW bite (part of a big file or a breakfast for macho men)


----------



## tilt

Wood raw (wilson)


----------



## Aurora

wood chuck


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> RAW bite (part of a big file or a breakfast for macho men)


What, you didn't like my lower case version?



SINC said:


> raw bite




chuck culls


----------



## jamesB

up chuck


----------



## chrisburke

Chuck Norris


----------



## Kazak

norris stir (wind)


----------



## jamesB

Norris trophy


----------



## Kazak

trophy sphere


----------



## jamesB

bathy sphere


----------



## SINC

sphere iCal


----------



## Kazak

acumen iCal


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> acumen iCal


Acumen Tally


----------



## SINC

tally hoe


----------



## Kazak

experiment tally


----------



## Aurora

tally ban (bad guys)


----------



## a0rez

ban cars


----------



## SINC

you ban (coffee)


----------



## jamesB

ban she


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> tally ban (bad guys)





a0rez said:


> ban cars


More bad guys.

shortwave ban


----------



## SINC

ban died


----------



## KC4

ban corrupt


----------



## Kazak

corrupt table


----------



## SINC

table leaf


----------



## KC4

table latcher


----------



## SINC

vest table


----------



## Kazak

rein vest


----------



## KC4

rein maker (saddlery shop)


----------



## jamesB

shoe maker


----------



## Kazak

you maker (you brought 'er) (baa ha ha)


----------



## SINC

maker ores


----------



## jamesB

herpes ores


----------



## SINC

abduct ores


----------



## Kazak

abduct cation


----------



## jamesB

vay cation


----------



## Kazak

Cation Deneuve


----------



## KC4

Deneuve system (is veywee veywee comprecaded)


----------



## jamesB

system seven


----------



## SINC

system attic


----------



## jamesB

eco system


----------



## SINC

tex eco (gas stations)


----------



## Kazak

eco maniac


----------



## eMacMan

maniac call (Parliament is now in session!)


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> eco maniac


like

maniac tours (are wait tours)


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> maniac tours (are wait tours)


like

maniac tresses (can't)


----------



## SINC

tresses els


----------



## Kazak

works tresses


----------



## KC4

songs tresses


----------



## jamesB

but tresses


----------



## KC4

Halle but


----------



## Aurora

but cheeks


----------



## jamesB

kick but


----------



## Aurora

kick stand


----------



## jamesB

stand off (mexican style)


----------



## eMacMan

stand chin (bar above the boards used by NHL goons to disable opposing players)


----------



## Kazak

chin chiller


----------



## jamesB

double chin


----------



## Kazak

double lieu


----------



## jamesB

double dipping


----------



## SINC

double trouble (SRV's band)


----------



## KC4

trouble clef


----------



## Kazak

Clef Clavin


----------



## eMacMan

Clavin Kiln (hot designerbeejacon)


----------



## jamesB

lime kiln (hot lime rock) :lmao:


----------



## Aurora

lime rickey (yum)


----------



## jamesB

lime tequila (yummier)


----------



## SINC

sub lime


----------



## jamesB

sub standard


----------



## eMacMan

sub terrain (AKA ocean)


----------



## jamesB

sub marine


----------



## Kazak

Marine a (I've just met a girl named . . .)


----------



## jamesB

aqua marine


----------



## SINC

aqua velvet


----------



## KC4

Velvet ah (cheese!)


----------



## SINC

national velvet


----------



## Kazak

Velvet are (you vaiting for?)


----------



## jamesB

are sole


----------



## Aurora

are tickle


----------



## Kazak

are chi (pelago)


----------



## Aurora

are union (like your high school grad class)


----------



## SINC

are uh (opera like)


----------



## Kazak

are bitrate


----------



## SINC

doubled are


----------



## KC4

doubled dogs (moo?)


----------



## eMacMan

cow dogs


----------



## Aurora

dogs hit (sorry)


----------



## jamesB

hit man


----------



## Aurora

man hole


----------



## Kazak

Repo Man


----------



## jamesB

repo session


----------



## Kazak

Repo Marx (the brother they took away)


----------



## jamesB

scuff marx


----------



## SINC

marx cyst


----------



## jamesB

Bakers cyst (ouch!)


----------



## SINC

bakers poon


----------



## jamesB

poon tang :love2:


----------



## SINC

tang oh


----------



## Kazak

tang gulled


----------



## jamesB

musk tang (as in wild ponies)


----------



## Aurora

tang gent


----------



## jamesB

gent tree


----------



## Aurora

tree table (can be cured)


----------



## jamesB

tea tree (used as a cure)


----------



## Kazak

tree tea (used to screw people)


----------



## macintosh doctor

tea cup


----------



## Dr.G.

coffee cup


----------



## Kazak

cup hola


----------



## eMacMan

crap hola (nutritionally challenged, pre-digested snack, served by MPs to visiting constituents)


----------



## Lawrence

eMacMan said:


> crap hola (nutritionally challenged, pre-digested snack, served by MPs to visiting constituents)


C.R.A.P. Party (The people in Ottawa)


----------



## Kazak

party faithful (oxymoron)


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> party faithful (oxymoron)


Faithful Moon (Last night I think)


----------



## Kazak

Reverend Moon


----------



## jamesB

Beach party


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> Beach party


Party Québécois (Now Defunct or is it?)


----------



## Aurora

back on track
moon beam


----------



## Kazak

beam yup (Scotty)


----------



## Aurora

allez yup (acrobat's saying)


----------



## jamesB

yup pee


----------



## Aurora

sweet pee


----------



## jamesB

sweet cheeks


----------



## tilt

Toot sweet


----------



## jamesB

lil toot


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> lil toot


Toot See


----------



## jamesB

see span


----------



## eMacMan

pun see (scheme)


----------



## jamesB

pun ted


----------



## eMacMan

pun ditch


----------



## Aurora

pun jab


----------



## jamesB

homes pun (clothing from the past)


----------



## eMacMan

oh pun (the door)


----------



## Kazak

pun knish


----------



## eMacMan

pun crock


----------



## jamesB

crock eery


----------



## eMacMan

Glenn Eery (Glen Eyrie Castle)


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> pun crock


Like.

Brook glenn (NY)


----------



## SINC

brook ores (ie: stock)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> brook ores (ie: stock)


Back Brook (It's the brook behind the mountain)


----------



## Kazak

Brook ends (Time it was and what a time it was . . . )


----------



## SINC

ends pot (in line)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> ends pot (in line)


Stew pot


----------



## Kazak

stew pour


----------



## jamesB

moulds pour (nasty stuff)


----------



## eMacMan

pour puss (financially challenged feline or ...)


----------



## Kazak

puss tool (blech)


----------



## SINC

tool sample beejacon


----------



## Aurora

tool ate


----------



## jamesB

Proust ate


----------



## Aurora

carbon ate


----------



## Kazak

carbon net (on English vehicles)


----------



## eMacMan

no net


----------



## SINC

drag net (dum da dum dum)


----------



## Aurora

drag queen


----------



## jamesB

queen bee


----------



## SINC

bee leave


----------



## KC4

Maple leave


----------



## Kazak

Maple Laughs


----------



## jamesB

(he) maple through (after all)


----------



## eMacMan

Maple Ridge


----------



## Kazak

Pepper Ridge


----------



## jamesB

pepper flakes


----------



## eMacMan

Sergeant Pepper (spray)


----------



## SINC

pepper son (full of energy type)


----------



## jamesB

pepper steak (barbecue time)


----------



## Kazak

steak alm (don't panic)


----------



## KC4

alm melt (with you)


----------



## SINC

cheese melt


----------



## jamesB

cheese dog


----------



## Aurora

macon cheese


----------



## eMacMan

Cree macon (second c is soft and slurred)


----------



## jamesB

macon Ronnie


----------



## Aurora

mac online


----------



## jamesB

Aurora said:


> mac online


we'll assume you meant to type "macon line"

line backer


----------



## macintosh doctor

jamesB;1105951
line backer[/QUOTE said:


> backer up


----------



## Kazak

Chew backer (Wookie alert!)


----------



## Rps

How about backer lariat ..... to some degree.


----------



## jamesB

about town


----------



## Kazak

jamesB has apparently decided that Rps' two words were "about backer," as opposed to "backer lariat," but I don't see a problem with this, so . . .

gad about


----------



## KC4

Gad suits!


----------



## jamesB

Kazak said:


> jamesB has apparently decided that Rps' two words were "about backer," as opposed to "backer lariat," but I don't see a problem with this, so . . .
> 
> gad about


and here I thought it was "multiple choice"

CIA suits


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> and here I thought it was "multiple choice"
> 
> CIA suits


hear suits (Robin Williams _et al._)


----------



## jamesB

hear say


----------



## KC4

Say Anything (...I have this theory of convergence, that good things always happen with bad things. I know you have to deal with them at the same time, but I just don't know why they have to happen at the same time. I just wish I could work out some schedule. Am I just babbling? Do you know what I mean? )


----------



## jamesB

Anything butt


----------



## SINC

butt terse


----------



## jamesB

butt out


----------



## SINC

flush out


----------



## Kazak

shout out (ugh)


----------



## jamesB

strike out


----------



## eMacMan

stow out


----------



## KC4

stub stow ((Ouch!))


----------



## SINC

stub bee (beer bottles)


----------



## jamesB

bee seen (and be safe)


----------



## Kazak

hub seen


----------



## jamesB

over seen


----------



## Kazak

over rot


----------



## jamesB

Over bearing


----------



## Kazak

bearing straight


----------



## SINC

compass bearing


----------



## Aurora

child bearing


----------



## jamesB

wheel bearing


----------



## Kazak

common wheel


----------



## jamesB

common property


----------



## KC4

common gedit


----------



## Kazak

common baby (let's do the twist)


----------



## jamesB

baby blueyes


----------



## SINC

cool baby


----------



## Aurora

cool aid


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> cool aid


Rare aid


----------



## macintosh doctor

Lawrence said:


> Rare aid


first aid


----------



## Aurora

first responder


----------



## SINC

first place


----------



## Kazak

place sum (funky music, white boy)


----------



## jamesB

place matt


----------



## KC4

place cool


----------



## macdoodle

place sing


----------



## Kazak

tragedy place


----------



## jamesB

place sir (gold mining)


----------



## Abby

parking place


----------



## Kazak

sub parking (what Charles will be)


----------



## Abby

sub offices


----------



## SINC

offices wheat


----------



## jamesB

wheat germ


----------



## SINC

germ any


----------



## Kazak

Germ manic


----------



## Aurora

manic depressive


----------



## Kazak

depressive details (hooray for the ink-stained wretches and their stories)


----------



## jamesB

gruesome details


----------



## KC4

Gruesome tulips (but the squirrels ate them)


----------



## Kazak

keester tulips (then she slapped me)


----------



## KC4

Keester room (instead of a slap)


----------



## SINC

pool room


----------



## Kazak

pool harder


----------



## jamesB

pocket pool


----------



## macdoodle

pool light (beats being rude!)


----------



## SINC

threads pool


----------



## macdoodle

pool are (ice cap??)


----------



## Kazak

kidney pool


----------



## jamesB

kidney pie


----------



## macdoodle

kidney did ( to fill the team)


----------



## Kazak

carny did (to drive to circus)


----------



## jamesB

did lee


----------



## KC4

Katy did


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> Katy did


She did??????????


----------



## SINC

can did


----------



## jamesB

tilt said:


> She did??????????


Sure did :heybaby:


----------



## SINC

please sure


----------



## jamesB

more please


----------



## Kazak

more ribboned


----------



## jamesB

forever more


----------



## Kazak

Instantaneousness forever!


----------



## KC4

forever reseason


----------



## jamesB

whatever reason


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> forever reseason


reseason all


----------



## Kazak

all tow


----------



## Aurora

tow path


----------



## jamesB

foot path


----------



## KC4

path illogical


----------



## Kazak

psych illogical


----------



## macdoodle

psych kick


----------



## KC4

kick boxer


----------



## macdoodle

kick king (horse pass?)


----------



## KC4

czech king (2 minute penalty for bouncing)


----------



## macdoodle

chech curs ( red and black)


----------



## Kazak

Czech pleas


----------



## jamesB

chech point


----------



## SINC

ride point


----------



## jamesB

musical ride


----------



## macdoodle

hay ride (yippee!)


----------



## jamesB

hay there


----------



## Kazak

Hay, Jude (don't be a wuss / take a Claritin / and get outside)


----------



## SINC

hay Zeus (spanish Jesus)


----------



## Kazak

orange Zeus (too much time in the tanning bed)


----------



## jamesB

clockwork orange


----------



## SINC

clockwork over (OT hours)


----------



## Kazak

over pants (outside joke)


----------



## Aurora

over react


----------



## jamesB

react tin (allergies anyone?)


----------



## SINC

tin cup (Costner movie)


----------



## jamesB

Stanley cup


----------



## Aurora

sea cup (nice)


----------



## SINC

cup cake


----------



## jamesB

hick cup


----------



## SINC

chic hick


----------



## jamesB

hick town


----------



## macdoodle

down town


----------



## jamesB

town square


----------



## Kazak

square route (four right turns)


----------



## SINC

route beer


----------



## jamesB

beer garden (the kind I'd like to grow)


----------



## SINC

bar beer (hair cut and free beer)


----------



## KC4

beer racing (what you will be doing if you DUI - Draw Under the Influence)


----------



## SINC

near beer


----------



## Kazak

rain near (here than anywhere else)


----------



## macdoodle

reign near (a prince or a mountain)


----------



## jamesB

near dowell


----------



## Rps

near lea


----------



## macdoodle

lea purr


----------



## Aurora

purr suede


----------



## jamesB

blue suede (just like Elvis's)


----------



## Kazak

hip suede (the girls in their summer dresses)


----------



## KC4

hip stir (dancing cook)


----------



## jamesB

stir ring


----------



## SINC

mob stir


----------



## jamesB

mob mentality


----------



## SINC

mob bee (dick)


----------



## macdoodle

childish mentality


----------



## macdoodle

macdoodle said:


> childish mentality


Oops!!

Bee cause


----------



## Aurora

cause tick


----------



## SINC

glues tick


----------



## Aurora

I glues


----------



## SINC

bronze I (Chinese bonzi)


----------



## Kazak

I rate


----------



## macdoodle

pay rate


----------



## Kazak

rate racer


----------



## macdoodle

err racer


----------



## jamesB

err goes


----------



## macdoodle

man goes


----------



## Kazak

Goes busters


----------



## SINC

goes tories


----------



## jamesB

goes striders (in the sky---Remember Frankie Laine)


----------



## tilt

Man goes


----------



## Kazak

Grin goes (Yanquis go home)


----------



## jamesB

man Owar (race horse)


----------



## SINC

slow grin (whatcha do after consuming too much sloe gin)


----------



## jamesB

grin inch (Village)


----------



## SINC

wall grin (U.S. drug stores)


----------



## Kazak

wall doff


----------



## jamesB

wailing wall


----------



## Kazak

wailing fleet


----------



## SINC

fleet street


----------



## jamesB

street walker


----------



## Aurora

dog walker


----------



## Kazak

punk walker (that's why they wear collars)


----------



## SINC

doc walker (manitoba band)


----------



## Kazak

doc human (tree) (a film about the mammal/plant interface)


----------



## SINC

doc tares


----------



## tilt

Downs tares


----------



## Kazak

tares a (hole in my bucket)


----------



## jamesB

sellers tares


----------



## Kazak

voyeurs tares


----------



## SINC

mass tares


----------



## jamesB

mass age


----------



## SINC

cleave age


----------



## jamesB

age less


----------



## Kazak

parsleys age (rosemary and thyme)


----------



## Aurora

dress age


----------



## jamesB

cross dress


----------



## Aurora

cross country


----------



## Kazak

cross strainers


----------



## jamesB

cross burning


----------



## Kazak

Roams burning


----------



## KC4

Burning down (pillow fire)


----------



## SINC

Mississippi's burning


----------



## jamesB

burning rubber


----------



## macdoodle

rubber band


----------



## jamesB

marching band


----------



## macdoodle

band wagon


----------



## Kazak

band A-bomb


----------



## jamesB

military band


----------



## Kazak

military solution (oxymoron)


----------



## tilt

Kazak said:


> parsleys age (rosemary and thyme)





Kazak said:


> Roams burning


Clever!

Ab solution


----------



## jamesB

rez solution


----------



## SINC

war rez


----------



## jamesB

war monger


----------



## Kazak

tilt said:


> Clever!


Thanks.

monger ell


----------



## Aurora

bar ell (as you've got me over a)


----------



## macdoodle

bar bell


----------



## Kazak

bar cynic (a poisonous drink and drinker)


----------



## jamesB

bar salami (in Spain I think)


----------



## Kazak

Open Salami! (used to get into the magical deli counter)


----------



## SINC

salami slice


----------



## jamesB

slice indice


----------



## Kazak

white slice ("I didn't take the last piece")


----------



## SINC

snow white


----------



## jamesB

white wash


----------



## SINC

sigh wash (sweater)


----------



## jamesB

sigh ted


----------



## Kazak

Polly sigh


----------



## Aurora

sigh fie (futuristic)


----------



## Kazak

sigh clone


----------



## Aurora

sigh attic


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> sigh attic


You've got some nerve.

Attic cuss (Finch)


----------



## SINC

cuss turd


----------



## macdoodle

cuss sing


----------



## KC4

ABBA cuss (Swedish profanity)


----------



## tilt

ABBA origins (Swedish first-nations?)


----------



## Kazak

ABBA (dabba) doo (what Frïda Flïnstöne yells)


----------



## jamesB

doo little


----------



## macdoodle

ski doo


----------



## KC4

ski knee


----------



## jamesB

knee pads


----------



## Kazak

knee pants


----------



## KC4

pants roti (italian-Indian fusion cuisine)


----------



## jamesB

roti form


----------



## SINC

sir pants


----------



## jamesB

form early


----------



## Aurora

form letter


----------



## jamesB

letter perfect


----------



## SINC

perfect lea


----------



## tilt

French Letter (what we used to call condoms in India when I was young, no idea why!)


----------



## jamesB

perfect shun


----------



## Kazak

Christine Perfect (later McVie)


----------



## macdoodle

(makes) perfect sense


----------



## Kazak

sense y'all (an amorous Texan)


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> sense y'all (an amorous Texan)


clever!:lmao:

y'all come (to the stampede)


----------



## SINC

well come


----------



## macintosh doctor

SINC said:


> well come


come over


----------



## tilt

Hoard over (tiny eats?)


----------



## Kazak

hoard around (sketchy past)


----------



## tilt

(I shall do it when I get) around tuit


----------



## SINC

(do it) tuit hurts


----------



## jamesB

sixty hurts (AC cycles)


----------



## Kazak

sixty nein (rejected in German)


----------



## SINC

nein comfort (lesser known account of no one in particular)


----------



## Aurora

comfort able


----------



## jamesB

un able


----------



## Aurora

able bodied


----------



## Kazak

Bodied lee (Hey . . .)


----------



## SINC

lee ping


----------



## Aurora

lee verse


----------



## Kazak

intro verse


----------



## macdoodle

intro bull


----------



## jamesB

bull ship


----------



## Aurora

wore ship


----------



## Kazak

wore den


----------



## KC4

Den city


----------



## jamesB

den ounce


----------



## Kazak

dash ounce (for Dr. G.)


----------



## jamesB

dash board


----------



## KC4

Board tutors (waiting in airport boarding area)


----------



## jamesB

board stiff


----------



## KC4

Board dead (zombies on the plane!)


----------



## jamesB

dead center


----------



## tilt

(I) center home!


----------



## jamesB

tilt said:


> (I) center home!


(when you should have) center flowers


----------



## Kazak

unbleached flowers


----------



## Aurora

wedding flowers


----------



## jamesB

wedding planner


----------



## Kazak

urbane planner


----------



## jamesB

kurt urbane


----------



## SINC

kurt see


----------



## jamesB

cute see


----------



## Aurora

see bring (race)


----------



## jamesB

so bring (up the morning after)


----------



## tilt

Yes so (Japanese Oil corp)


----------



## Kazak

package yes


----------



## jamesB

yes turdy (or the day before that)


----------



## tilt

Turdy tree (comes after turdy two)


----------



## Kazak

sell tree


----------



## SINC

tree son


----------



## Kazak

pall tree


----------



## jamesB

Sol tree (tha's how I like em)


----------



## SINC

par sol (many not delivered due to postal strike)


----------



## tilt

Par shell


----------



## Kazak

mar shell


----------



## SINC

poly mar


----------



## Aurora

mono poly


----------



## jamesB

poly graph


----------



## Kazak

Graph Spay


----------



## SINC

spay dead


----------



## Kazak

unsupportable dead


----------



## jamesB

living dead (zombie attack)


----------



## Aurora

dead wrong


----------



## jamesB

dead zone


----------



## Aurora

dead sea


----------



## jamesB

sea saw (playground equipment)


----------



## Kazak

saw prolific


----------



## SINC

band saw


----------



## jamesB

band dade


----------



## Kazak

house band


----------



## tilt

Hoar house


----------



## jamesB

Hoar ass (after a night of howling at the moon)


----------



## SINC

hair ass


----------



## Kazak

ass derricks (*)


----------



## SINC

bad ass


----------



## tilt

Sin bad (the sailor)


----------



## SINC

base sin (wash up)


----------



## jamesB

base cement


----------



## SINC

cement all (cattle breed)


----------



## Kazak

all buttress


----------



## SINC

buttress says


----------



## jamesB

ass says (laboratory procedure)


----------



## Aurora

more ass (not a sexual reference)


----------



## jamesB

ass king (for trouble)


----------



## Kazak

king fissure


----------



## jamesB

fissure person (politically correct)


----------



## tilt

Person hole (even more politically correct?)


----------



## jamesB

ash hole (cleanout port in wood stove)


----------



## tilt

Must ash (for Movember)


----------



## Kazak

must hard (a condiment)


----------



## SINC

woods hard (sliver)


----------



## jamesB

woods head (a place I'd like to forget)


----------



## Aurora

three woods (Long shot to the green)


----------



## Kazak

Tiger Woods (long shot to ever win again)


----------



## daniels

tiger eye


----------



## Kazak

tiger ess


----------



## jamesB

ess aye


----------



## SINC

aye vast


----------



## jamesB

aye way (as in 'go')


----------



## Kazak

way fairer


----------



## tilt

Fairer faucet


----------



## Kazak

tilt said:


> Fairer faucet


Like.

faucet open (A Boston burglar confronts a locked door.)


----------



## jamesB

rhea open


----------



## Aurora

open season


----------



## jamesB

rutting season


----------



## macdoodle

season skoal (missed by the Canuks! no cup )


----------



## Aurora

skoal daze (Reading, writing and 'rithmatic)


----------



## jamesB

skoal marm


----------



## macdoodle

skoal did


----------



## Kazak

circumvent did


----------



## macdoodle

did jet (one finger)


----------



## SINC

jet tyson


----------



## kempclint

*just a reply*

hot dog







never say you cant................anonymous



visit my links zombie games and skill games


----------



## SINC

kempclint said:


> hot dog


Welcome to ehMac and the game! 

The rules are that you must use one word of the two words in the post immediately before yours.

Want to try again please?


----------



## Aurora

id jet


----------



## macdoodle

Aurora said:


> id jet


:clap:


jet lag


----------



## Kazak

lag remorse


----------



## macdoodle

lag guard


----------



## SINC

goo lag


----------



## tilt

Lag wish (lie around with a blocked nose)


----------



## jamesB

lag screw


----------



## Kazak

screw tinny


----------



## SINC

Rez screw (me) by Aretha


----------



## jamesB

ship screw (a lot of sailors)


----------



## tilt

Ship hall (Amsterdam airport)


----------



## Aurora

hall ass (get moving)


----------



## SINC

mars hall (Dillon)


----------



## jamesB

hall away (trash removal)


----------



## Aurora

hall monitor


----------



## jamesB

hall mark


----------



## tilt

Hall abut


----------



## SINC

kind abut (slang)


----------



## jamesB

abut meant


----------



## SINC

meant oar


----------



## jamesB

sea meant (as in sidewalks)


----------



## Kazak

meant A-list


----------



## jamesB

meant ality


----------



## Kazak

double meant


----------



## tilt

Expend double


----------



## SINC

double vision


----------



## Kazak

vision nary


----------



## tilt

Vision well


----------



## Kazak

well todo


----------



## SINC

cashew well (not dressed up)


----------



## Aurora

well mannered


----------



## macdoodle

Well Done (not my steak!)


----------



## SINC

done again (Matt, former Eskimo QB and now TSN CFL commentator)


----------



## jamesB

there again


----------



## tilt

There yugo


----------



## Kazak

there min


----------



## Aurora

yugo first (I'm scared)


----------



## macdoodle

first tee (spoken by a baby, or first of 18! )


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> there min


Went off the rails here.



Aurora said:


> yugo first (I'm scared)


min nuts


----------



## jamesB

brass nuts


----------



## macdoodle

brass bell


----------



## SINC

bell ringer


----------



## macdoodle

dead ringer


----------



## SINC

knee dead (a drink)


----------



## macdoodle

need ear ( for that drink)


----------



## SINC

command ear


----------



## jamesB

ear rings


----------



## SINC

rings doorbell


----------



## Aurora

rings true


----------



## SINC

cons true


----------



## tilt

Cons crypt


----------



## SINC

crypt tick


----------



## jamesB

tick lish


----------



## Kazak

Flan tick (starring Hallison Fold)


----------



## jamesB

flan el (as in PJ's)


----------



## SINC

el toro


----------



## jamesB

toro nada (vintage GM luxury car)


----------



## SINC

nada thing


----------



## tilt

Thing magic


----------



## SINC

the thing (Arness movie)


----------



## tilt

Thing king (of you)


----------



## jamesB

king pins


----------



## SINC

Pop pins (Mary)


----------



## jamesB

pop ups (hated ads)


----------



## Kazak

pop hilarity


----------



## Aurora

Kazak said:


> pop hilarity


good one:clap:
pop quiz


----------



## Kazak

quiz sickle


----------



## jamesB

quiz een (good eating)


----------



## Kazak

cheese quiz (I would fail)


----------



## SINC

cut cheese


----------



## jamesB

makin cheese


----------



## SINC

cheese sees


----------



## Aurora

sees your


----------



## jamesB

auntie sees


----------



## SINC

auntie venom


----------



## Kazak

venom mouse


----------



## jamesB

house mouse


----------



## SINC

mouse cater


----------



## Kazak

alley cater


----------



## SINC

alley oop


----------



## macdoodle

alley side (best for shelter)


----------



## jamesB

jeno side (selective cleansing)


----------



## tilt

Tote alley


----------



## jamesB

sorry tilt...
jeno vive


----------



## Aurora

sir vive


----------



## jamesB

sir reel


----------



## eMacMan

sir cuss


----------



## Aurora

cuss turd (a delicious dessert)


----------



## SINC

disk cuss


----------



## jamesB

cuss words


----------



## macdoodle

disk jockey


----------



## jamesB

macdoodle said:


> disk jockey


off track.

cuss per (the friendly ghost)


----------



## Kazak

per pull


----------



## jamesB

pull lets (young hens)


----------



## SINC

chick lets


----------



## jamesB

chick flicks


----------



## SINC

flicks tart


----------



## tilt

tart are


----------



## SINC

are binger (Brit harbinger) beejacon


----------



## jamesB

are morrie (military building)


----------



## SINC

morrie amsterdam (Stiller's pa)


----------



## macdoodle

morrie son (to do something)


----------



## tilt

Morrie eel


----------



## Kazak

Eel Pie


----------



## SINC

chris pie


----------



## jamesB

chris mass


----------



## SINC

mass sieve


----------



## jamesB

sieve verily


----------



## Rps

sieve ville


----------



## SINC

pen sieve


----------



## jamesB

pen stock


----------



## SINC

dam pen


----------



## Kazak

pen tangle


----------



## SINC

wreck tangle


----------



## tilt

Wreck tile (dysfunction)


----------



## SINC

news tiles (fashion report)


----------



## Kazak

infant tile


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, dropped the 's' on tiles there.

Oh well . . .

infant inside (sign on rear car window)


----------



## Aurora

inside trading


----------



## Kazak

tilt said:


> Wreck tile (dysfunction)





SINC said:


> news tiles (fashion report)





SINC said:


> Hmmm, dropped the 's' on tiles there.


frayed knot

Onwards:

Trading Places


----------



## Aurora

trading stamps


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> frayed knot


LOL!

stamps peed


----------



## tilt

Peed Ophelia


----------



## Kazak

Ophelia Earth (move under my feet)


----------



## SINC

club earth (upper on a train)


----------



## jamesB

earth hour


----------



## Aurora

hour gang


----------



## SINC

gang stir


----------



## Kazak

gang sol (here)


----------



## SINC

sol rite


----------



## Aurora

rite schuss


----------



## SINC

eyes rite


----------



## tilt

Thin eyes


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> rite schuss


Like.

lesser thin


----------



## SINC

thin clad


----------



## Kazak

(Man) from Clad


----------



## jamesB

iron clad


----------



## SINC

grid iron


----------



## tilt

In grid


----------



## SINC

grid el


----------



## Kazak

El Bow (Spanish archer)


----------



## Aurora

bow sun


----------



## tilt

Bow peep


----------



## SINC

bow nurse (multiple mistakes)


----------



## Abby

network nurse


----------



## SINC

inter network


----------



## Kazak

network king


----------



## SINC

asp king


----------



## Kazak

asp pyre


----------



## SINC

asp pourin'


----------



## jamesB

pourin rain


----------



## SINC

bah rain


----------



## Kazak

tear rain


----------



## Aurora

rain forest


----------



## SINC

abed forest


----------



## Kazak

Hey, Abed!


----------



## Trose

hey jude


----------



## Kazak

Jude deism


----------



## SINC

jude jib (almost a candy)


----------



## Aurora

penchant jude (a puppet show in the UK


----------



## Abby

Derewige Jude


----------



## SINC

derewige board


----------



## Kazak

board doobie (wild, but congested)


----------



## jamesB

scoobie doobie


----------



## SINC

doobie seated


----------



## Aurora

doobie joint


----------



## jamesB

scarph joint


----------



## Aurora

scarph dinner (Really hungry)


----------



## SINC

nit scarph


----------



## Kazak

cable nit


----------



## SINC

cabby nit


----------



## tilt

In nit?


----------



## Kazak

in eight


----------



## SINC

four in


----------



## Kazak

four eight (train)


----------



## SINC

cam four (smelly stuff)


----------



## Aurora

four square


----------



## SINC

four sake


----------



## Aurora

four tune


----------



## SINC

four ages


----------



## jamesB

moor ages (for boats)


----------



## SINC

moor ate (mooing frequency for cows)


----------



## Aurora

Too funny Sinc:lmao::lmao::lmao:
over ate


----------



## jamesB

halfpast ate (my bedtime)


----------



## Kazak

ate tizzy (nuff)


----------



## SINC

climb ate


----------



## Aurora

aspire ate


----------



## SINC

dispair ate


----------



## Kazak

despair room (where you can stay)


----------



## SINC

deepen despair


----------



## Kazak

deepen dabble (family joke)


----------



## tilt

Deepen smiter (dan dee sword)


----------



## SINC

angle smiter


----------



## jamesB

(itsy) bitsy Smiter


----------



## Aurora

smiter nailing (so gimme the hammer)


----------



## SINC

goes nailing (on the beach)


----------



## Kazak

goes Tory


----------



## jamesB

Cement tory (spooky hollow)


----------



## Aurora

lava tory


----------



## SINC

bollock lava


----------



## jamesB

lava lamp


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> bollock lava


Like.

lamp plight


----------



## jamesB

lamp raze (eels)


----------



## SINC

raze sores


----------



## Aurora

ex raze


----------



## jamesB

ex wife


----------



## SINC

wife eel (bad about it)


----------



## jamesB

copaf eel :heybaby:


----------



## SINC

nude eel


----------



## tilt

Wren nude


----------



## Aurora

wren war (guy who painted)


----------



## Kazak

chilled wren


----------



## Aurora

wren essence


----------



## SINC

wren terse


----------



## jamesB

wren ching (my back)


----------



## tilt

Scour ching


----------



## Aurora

mar ching


----------



## jamesB

score ching (failed cake baking)


----------



## Aurora

score pion


----------



## Kazak

force score (and seven years ago . . .)


----------



## SINC

force scene


----------



## Kazak

Scene Tofu (Woman - starring Al Pacino)


----------



## jamesB

scene nick


----------



## SINC

nick son (former president)


----------



## jamesB

may son (canning jars)


----------



## SINC

may hem


----------



## jamesB

hem prope


----------



## Aurora

hem line


----------



## Kazak

hem din


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

(I'm going) wit hem


----------



## Kazak

wit toll


----------



## SINC

cast toll


----------



## jamesB

cast away


----------



## SINC

low cast (grasshopper)


----------



## tilt

Tab low


----------



## SINC

so low


----------



## tilt

Jiggle low


----------



## jamesB

jiggle TV (Bay Watch, coined the phrase)


----------



## SINC

jiggle watts


----------



## jamesB

watts up?


----------



## Kazak

up parent


----------



## SINC

cats up


----------



## Kazak

hep cats


----------



## SINC

hep attic


----------



## jamesB

hep otitis


----------



## SINC

mist hep (nearly tripped)


----------



## tilt

MIst err


----------



## jamesB

Scotch mist


----------



## SINC

pasta mist


----------



## jamesB

pasta rhea


----------



## Kazak

pasta salt (please)


----------



## Aurora

salt mines


----------



## SINC

asp salt


----------



## Kazak

salt toffee (earth)


----------



## jamesB

epsom salt


----------



## SINC

salt teens


----------



## Kazak

pro teens


----------



## SINC

aft pro


----------



## Aurora

pro fusion


----------



## jamesB

pro glide


----------



## SINC

power glide (old chevy transmission)


----------



## jamesB

power user


----------



## SINC

gas power


----------



## jamesB

passing gas :yikes:


----------



## Kazak

income passing


----------



## SINC

four income (grunted Tonto, immigrate here. Ugh)


----------



## jamesB

income prehensible


----------



## Kazak

income poop


----------



## SINC

poop cycle


----------



## jamesB

uni cycle


----------



## SINC

buy cycle


----------



## jamesB

cycle lone (terror of the midwest)


----------



## SINC

lone arranger (masked guy at bank)


----------



## jamesB

payday lone


----------



## SINC

abba lone


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> lone arranger (masked guy at bank)


Like.

provost lone


----------



## SINC

lone tree


----------



## Kazak

dissent tree


----------



## SINC

gallon tree


----------



## jamesB

wipple tree


----------



## SINC

tree tea


----------



## tilt

Pea tree (dish)


----------



## SINC

gas pea (in Quebec)


----------



## Kazak

gas tripod


----------



## SINC

tripod carbs (racing of old)


----------



## Aurora

tripod casting (Because it's fun)


----------



## SINC

casting gated


----------



## Kazak

invested gated


----------



## SINC

alley gated (a single gulp)


----------



## jamesB

Hogans alley


----------



## SINC

condition alley


----------



## Kazak

condition nerd (makes your hair greasy)


----------



## SINC

corn nerd


----------



## jamesB

corn knee


----------



## SINC

après corn


----------



## jamesB

capri corn


----------



## tilt

Core nerd


----------



## Kazak

Bard Core (Shakespeare nerd)


----------



## SINC

bard entry


----------



## Kazak

pi entry (evergreen)


----------



## jamesB

re entry (shuttles homecoming)


----------



## Aurora

re possess


----------



## SINC

pete re (dish)


----------



## KC4

calm pete


----------



## Kazak

calm bat


----------



## SINC

brick bat


----------



## KC4

(Goodbye yellow) brick corrode


----------



## SINC

coo brick (of one flew fame)


----------



## jamesB

gold brick


----------



## SINC

fools gold


----------



## jamesB

April fools


----------



## SINC

fools cape


----------



## jamesB

(I likes to) fools around


----------



## Aurora

around house (for trains)


----------



## tilt

House life?


----------



## SINC

life tit (that heavy weight)


----------



## Aurora

tit elate


----------



## SINC

tit tease (that was for tilt) beejacon


----------



## Kazak

coq tease (ditto)


----------



## SINC

coq culled


----------



## KC4

Coq Avon (Ding Dong, dinner's ready!)


----------



## tilt

Avon flew (over-a da cuckoo's-a nest-a)


----------



## SINC

fireplace flew


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> fireplace flew


Film at eleven.

flew Ted


----------



## tilt

Ted an (click ted an click ted an ted an ted an - theme from Pink Panther)


----------



## SINC

more an


----------



## KC4

More Timor


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> More Timor


Snert, no doubt. 

more ayes (eels)


----------



## Kazak

(the) ayes habit


----------



## SINC

habit duals


----------



## jamesB

sum habit (and some don't)


----------



## SINC

sum arise


----------



## Kazak

cheque sum


----------



## Aurora

rubber cheque


----------



## Kosh

rubber room


----------



## Kazak

you rubber (you brought 'er)


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## SINC

rubber neck


----------



## Aurora

neck tar


----------



## SINC

turkey neck


----------



## jamesB

neck king (pleasant pass time)


----------



## Kazak

smoke king


----------



## jamesB

blow smoke (you know where)


----------



## Kazak

Blow felt (Ernst)


----------



## SINC

hart felt


----------



## Kazak

Modern Hart


----------



## jamesB

Modern aires (big band era vocal group)


----------



## SINC

buenos aires


----------



## jamesB

buenos nachos


----------



## SINC

cheese nachos


----------



## Aurora

cheese cloth


----------



## SINC

loin cloth


----------



## Rps

manna cloth ( someone who is a preacher )


----------



## Aurora

manna war


----------



## Rps

War Auntie ( not so much a garre auntie )


----------



## Kazak

war dun


----------



## SINC

dun horse


----------



## KC4

Dun good


----------



## SINC

good un


----------



## Kazak

good grief


----------



## SINC

grief fête


----------



## Aurora

fête locks


----------



## jamesB

panama locks


----------



## SINC

pad locks


----------



## jamesB

break pad


----------



## SINC

hand break


----------



## Aurora

break fast


----------



## jamesB

fast women


----------



## SINC

held fast


----------



## jamesB

fast forward


----------



## SINC

forward look


----------



## jamesB

look behind


----------



## SINC

look curse


----------



## jamesB

over look


----------



## SINC

bend over


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> bend over


(Ithink I know you.)

river bend


----------



## SINC

river beret


----------



## KC4

Eau river ( tearful goodbye)


----------



## Kazak

you river (you brought 'er) (the joke that will not die)


----------



## KC4

River pants ( Irish jig in hip waders)


----------



## Aurora

river dance ( Same thing on dry land. )


----------



## SINC

step dance


----------



## jamesB

step mother


----------



## Aurora

goose step


----------



## SINC

mon goose


----------



## Aurora

goose berry


----------



## SINC

berry hatchet


----------



## Aurora

straw berry


----------



## SINC

lass straw


----------



## jamesB

lass sue


----------



## SINC

purse sue


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> berry hatchet


Like.

pros purse


----------



## SINC

pros ports


----------



## jamesB

spoils ports


----------



## SINC

spoils men


----------



## tilt

Men tell


----------



## SINC

in tell


----------



## Aurora

in sure


----------



## SINC

sure lea


----------



## Kazak

sure fin (USA)


----------



## jamesB

fin land


----------



## SINC

la fin (at every joke)


----------



## Aurora

doll fin


----------



## SINC

end all


----------



## Kazak

Was that "en doll," SINC?


----------



## Kazak

doll lop


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Was that "en doll," SINC?


Well. it was supposed to be. Damn multitasking using my noodle is failing.

lop lobo (rabbit 'n wolf band playin La Lamba)


----------



## Kazak

lop tap (don't drink and use your MBP or MBA)


----------



## SINC

tap pets


----------



## jamesB

tap dance


----------



## SINC

draft tap


----------



## jamesB

draft horse


----------



## SINC

horse power


----------



## tilt

Horse sing (around)


----------



## SINC

amuse sing


----------



## jamesB

sing gulls (club)


----------



## Kazak

Sing City (Vox Vegas)


----------



## SINC

jello city (speed at which things jiggle)


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> jello city (speed at which things jiggle)


Like.

ferro city (speed at which things rust)


----------



## tilt

Ferro moans (makes iron attract iron)


----------



## Kazak

Fig ferro (The Marriage of)


----------



## SINC

fig urine (Jethro called it cyfurrin on the Beverley Hillbillies)


----------



## jamesB

urine specimen


----------



## SINC

urine trouble (now)


----------



## jamesB

trouble shooter


----------



## SINC

shooter mites (get outta here - hate them things)


----------



## Kazak

you shooter (you brought 'er) (he strikes again!)


----------



## SINC

dan you (forgot the "B")


----------



## Aurora

you tube


----------



## Kazak

tube Isaacs (piece of wood)


----------



## SINC

test tube


----------



## Aurora

vacuum tube


----------



## jamesB

inner tube


----------



## SINC

inner space


----------



## KC4

space doubt


----------



## Aurora

good inner (burp)


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> space doubt





Aurora said:


> good inner (burp)


runner space


----------



## Kazak

Splayed Runner (starring Harrison Flawed)


----------



## SINC

gun runner


----------



## Aurora

show gun


----------



## SINC

show urs


----------



## tilt

Urs ermine?


----------



## Kazak

Deet ermine (keeps mosquitos off fur)


----------



## Aurora

deet err


----------



## SINC

don err (hungry?)


----------



## Kazak

master don


----------



## SINC

thigh master


----------



## Aurora

school master


----------



## jamesB

master bait


----------



## SINC

cello bait


----------



## Kazak

raspberry cello


----------



## SINC

cello feign


----------



## jamesB

filet cello


----------



## Kazak

filet oafish


----------



## SINC

filet owe


----------



## KC4

filet tin (kippers anyone?)


----------



## SINC

tin lizzie


----------



## Kazak

Lizzie Boarding (the school where you don't axe any questions)


----------



## SINC

water boarding


----------



## jamesB

soda water


----------



## SINC

club soda


----------



## Kazak

Soda bartender (says to the man, "What's in the bag?")


----------



## SINC

soda jerk


----------



## Kazak

Kissing jerk (Henry)


----------



## SINC

jerk key (beef)


----------



## KC4

Jerk King (Henry VIII)


----------



## tilt

Jerk in


----------



## Kazak

main jerk (away in a . . . )


----------



## KC4

cod jerk (mean old fish)


----------



## Kazak

omnipotent cod


----------



## KC4

Thank cod!


----------



## Kazak

Cod bless.


----------



## KC4

bless shoe


----------



## SINC

bla bless


----------



## Kazak

bless Turing


----------



## SINC

post turing


----------



## Kazak

post hummus (garlic breath)


----------



## SINC

reap post


----------



## Kazak

reap past


----------



## SINC

reap eels


----------



## jamesB

reap earring


----------



## Kazak

Cardiff earring (speak up)


----------



## SINC

earring bone (type of suit material in the UK)


----------



## jamesB

discus earring (as worn by some ubangi)


----------



## Kazak

please discus (the use of puns in this thread)


----------



## Aurora

discuss throw (Olympic event)


----------



## jamesB

death throw


----------



## Kazak

(Henry) David Throw


----------



## SINC

throw back


----------



## KC4

throw tickle (cough!)


----------



## SINC

test tickle (for tilt) beejacon


----------



## Kazak

fast test


----------



## SINC

fast woman


----------



## KC4

fast hideous (We had better clean up before Mom gets home or it's gonna get ugly around herel)


----------



## Aurora

fast ten


----------



## SINC

ten dons


----------



## Aurora

ten drill


----------



## SINC

drill sergeant


----------



## jamesB

man drill


----------



## SINC

drill bit


----------



## Kazak

bit earnest


----------



## SINC

bit tearily


----------



## jamesB

bit ten


----------



## Aurora

gam bit


----------



## SINC

gam bull


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> gam bull


Not touching the obvious Sinc. 

bull market


----------



## Kazak

market down


----------



## SINC

slap down


----------



## KC4

let slap (the dogs of war)


----------



## KC4

.


----------



## Kazak

slap appy


----------



## SINC

race slap


----------



## jamesB

race riots


----------



## SINC

ember race


----------



## Kazak

ember ass


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> ember ass


That's one way to make your cheeks turn red.

Nova ember


----------



## jamesB

forever ember


----------



## tilt

Forever endaevour


----------



## SINC

forever greens (one more than three)


----------



## Kazak

greens leaves


----------



## SINC

greens lime


----------



## Kazak

sob lime


----------



## SINC

sob ring


----------



## KC4

sob resides


----------



## Kazak

frat resides


----------



## jamesB

sob with (Camel, WW1 aircraft)


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> frat resides





jamesB said:


> sob with (Camel, WW1 aircraft)


frat eternity (long time in college)


----------



## Kazak

saturated frat (Friday night)


----------



## SINC

el frat (tiny rat)


----------



## jamesB

stinky frat (spelling?)


----------



## SINC

stinky odour


----------



## jamesB

odour us


----------



## SINC

bone us


----------



## tilt

Quite us


----------



## Kazak

quite predictable


----------



## SINC

quite enough


----------



## Kazak

quite string


----------



## SINC

string racquet


----------



## Kazak

loud racquet


----------



## SINC

mac loud


----------



## Kazak

loud formation


----------



## Aurora

loud mouth


----------



## Kale58

Smart Mouth


----------



## SINC

sail smart


----------



## Aurora

garage sail


----------



## Kazak

garage banned


----------



## jamesB

marching banned


----------



## SINC

banned dade


----------



## Aurora

dade county


----------



## SINC

brain dade


----------



## jamesB

brain fart


----------



## KC4

brain mannerism


----------



## jamesB

brain drain


----------



## Kazak

drain bow (swirls of colour)


----------



## KC4

drain unspayed (falls mainly in the lane)


----------



## Kazak

bid unspayed (followed by one no-trump)


----------



## SINC

more bid


----------



## Aurora

more tally (wounded)


----------



## SINC

tally ho


----------



## jamesB

ho hum :yawn:


----------



## SINC

hum bug


----------



## KC4

bug Smee ("This ain't no place for a respectable pirate!")


----------



## Kazak

Smee gall (Precious!)


----------



## KC4

goo Gall


----------



## Kazak

Goo knees


----------



## KC4

Goo Debate (sticky argument)


----------



## Abby

budget debate


----------



## SINC

debate hooks


----------



## Aurora

cut debate (or fish)


----------



## SINC

honey cut (think M*A*S*H)


----------



## jamesB

honey dew


----------



## SINC

can dew


----------



## jamesB

dew line


----------



## Kazak

dew do (watch your step)


----------



## SINC

do drop


----------



## Kazak

(stop) drop enrol


----------



## jamesB

rock enrol


----------



## SINC

enrol leas


----------



## Kazak

friend leas


----------



## SINC

pull leas


----------



## Kazak

Sam pull


----------



## SINC

boo sam


----------



## Kazak

boo berry


----------



## SINC

boo galloo


----------



## Kazak

boo T-Fal


----------



## SINC

boo bees


----------



## Aurora

bees wax


----------



## Kazak

forty wax


----------



## SINC

wax poetic


----------



## Kazak

poetic fallacy


----------



## SINC

poetic tock


----------



## jamesB

tock alot


----------



## Kazak

tic tock


----------



## SINC

cause tic


----------



## jamesB

tic cull


----------



## SINC

rasp cull


----------



## Kazak

rasp bury


----------



## SINC

tackle bury (think Police Academy)


----------



## Kazak

bury metric (pressure)


----------



## SINC

canter bury


----------



## Kazak

you canter (Ha!)


----------



## SINC

buy you


----------



## jamesB

you turn


----------



## SINC

turn nips


----------



## jamesB

grass nips


----------



## SINC

sow grass


----------



## Kazak

sow shall


----------



## SINC

shall owe


----------



## jamesB

shall ought (good for cooking)


----------



## Kazak

big ought


----------



## SINC

big wig


----------



## jamesB

wig gill


----------



## SINC

ear wig


----------



## jamesB

ear might


----------



## Kazak

tear might


----------



## SINC

tear able


----------



## Kazak

win tear


----------



## SINC

vue win (before the funeral)


----------



## KC4

vue good (men)


----------



## SINC

good news


----------



## Kazak

gallows news


----------



## SINC

gallows wine (Ernest and Julio)


----------



## Kazak

wine naught


----------



## KC4

iota naught


----------



## Kazak

why iota . . .


----------



## Aurora

iota post (so here I am)


----------



## SINC

post whole


----------



## Aurora

post mortem


----------



## SINC

mortem mer (snert)


----------



## Aurora

gorsh Mr. Bergen.
mer maid


----------



## SINC

poly mer


----------



## Kazak

virginal maid


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> virginal maid


oops!


----------



## Kazak

poly math (just no place for virginal maids in the modern world, I suppose)


----------



## KC4

math exodus


----------



## SINC

after math (came science in our school)


----------



## jamesB

math semantics


----------



## KC4

math hysteria (when Emperor Calculus tried to divide, and conquered the Roman Numeral)


----------



## jamesB

math sabbatical


----------



## SINC

math mess (whenever I try algebra)


----------



## DempsyMac

mess up (what I hope I am not doing with my first entry into what looks like a fun thread!)


----------



## SINC

up side (the fun of the thread)


----------



## DempsyMac

Going UP (what my post count will do now that I am part of this thread)


----------



## SINC

on going (your stated goal in this thread)


----------



## DempsyMac

Turned on


----------



## jamesB

who's on (first base)


----------



## Kazak

Who's seer


----------



## Aurora

seer sucker


----------



## SINC

conner seer


----------



## Kazak

finance seer (oxymoron)


----------



## SINC

seer mons (at the church of the future)


----------



## Kazak

mons truss (US debt)


----------



## SINC

truss says


----------



## Kazak

Watt truss (anyone live there?)


----------



## SINC

watt sup


----------



## jamesB

cats sup (for my french fries)


----------



## Kazak

cats cradle


----------



## jamesB

cats meow (the real thing)


----------



## Kazak

bite meow (that hurt)


----------



## SINC

mega bite


----------



## Aurora

mega blocks


----------



## KC4

Oh mega!


----------



## jamesB

mega meal (MacDonald's)


----------



## Aurora

pea meal


----------



## Kazak

pea yourself


----------



## SINC

snap pea (dresser)


----------



## Kazak

snap dragoon


----------



## jamesB

(looks) snap peer (then the next guy)


----------



## Kazak

hap peer


----------



## SINC

peer sonal (with apologies to our Sonal)


----------



## jamesB

peer pressure


----------



## SINC

pressure eyed


----------



## KC4

pressure luck


----------



## jamesB

luck key


----------



## Aurora

key stone (cops)


----------



## SINC

pre stone (antifreeze)


----------



## jamesB

stone walled


----------



## SINC

signal stone


----------



## Aurora

turn signal


----------



## SINC

as turn (front of ship)


----------



## Kazak

arctic turn


----------



## SINC

turn off


----------



## Kazak

off putting (gone golfing)


----------



## SINC

geld off


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> as turn (front of ship)


Actually it's behind the ship..

geld ding (ouch!)


----------



## Kazak

spring geld


----------



## jamesB

spring cling


----------



## SINC

cling gone (star trek)


----------



## Kazak

are gone (pirate element)


----------



## Kale58

Far Gone


----------



## SINC

go far (little western rodent)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> go far (little western rodent)


Far Toot (Self explanatory)


----------



## Kazak

toot sweet (oxymoron)


----------



## Rps

Toot Common ( Egyptian Pharaoh )


----------



## jamesB

(toot toot) toot see (goodbye)


----------



## SINC

toot oars (helping with schooling)


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> toot oars (helping with schooling)


Oars Son (Wells)


----------



## SINC

son knee (it was here today)


----------



## KC4

son offal (gun.....a gut shooter!)


----------



## SINC

car son (guy by the name of kit)


----------



## Kazak

car diagram


----------



## SINC

muscle car


----------



## jamesB

love muscle


----------



## SINC

love letter


----------



## jamesB

letter man (late night TV)


----------



## Aurora

letter rip


----------



## SINC

rip tide


----------



## Aurora

rip aryan (river bank)


----------



## SINC

rip pulls


----------



## Aurora

pulls ate


----------



## SINC

pulls back


----------



## Aurora

back scratcher


----------



## KC4

Margaret Scratcher (very powerful 'itch)


----------



## SINC

scratcher self


----------



## Aurora

self serving


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> rip aryan (river bank)


Like.

serving squatters (where the help live)


----------



## SINC

squatters tool beejacon


----------



## Kazak

tool ate


----------



## SINC

gradual ate (what poor spellers do)


----------



## jamesB

Procrea ate


----------



## Kazak

insole ate


----------



## KC4

cam insole (lacy socks)


----------



## Kazak

cam fur


----------



## jamesB

fur meant


----------



## SINC

cone fur


----------



## jamesB

cone nickle


----------



## SINC

nickle odeon


----------



## Kazak

pumper nickle (it's a setup, people)


----------



## SINC

Nah

pumper truck


----------



## Kazak

truck kin


----------



## Aurora

truck stop


----------



## Kazak

stop woe (ya, wait a minute, Mr. Postman)


----------



## jamesB

stop pitt


----------



## SINC

pitt share


----------



## Aurora

share if (We'll git those varmints)


----------



## jamesB

share cropper


----------



## SINC

time share


----------



## DempsyMac

Share Book (what Google+ was almost called)


----------



## SINC

book eyes


----------



## DempsyMac

Goodly Eyes


----------



## jamesB

bedroom eyes


----------



## DempsyMac

Eyes UP


----------



## jamesB

eyes front


----------



## Kazak

(full) front all


----------



## jamesB

all eggrow


----------



## Kazak

folder all


----------



## jamesB

after all (is said and done)


----------



## Kazak

after chalk


----------



## jamesB

after words


----------



## Aurora

here after


----------



## Kazak

ad here


----------



## Aurora

ad nauseum


----------



## Kazak

gym nauseam


----------



## SINC

cage gym (down NO way)


----------



## DempsyMac

bird cage


----------



## jamesB

cage fight


----------



## DempsyMac

fight club


----------



## Aurora

club soda


----------



## DempsyMac

soda water


----------



## Aurora

soda me (nasty stuff)


----------



## SINC

soda like (that)


----------



## jamesB

(I think she's cute, and) soda you


----------



## Aurora

you niche (one of a kind)


----------



## jamesB

corn niche


----------



## Kazak

ewe niche (safe with the harem)


----------



## jamesB

pea ewe (was that you?)


----------



## SINC

ewe logy


----------



## Kazak

Scubaed ewe


----------



## SINC

do ewe (care?)


----------



## Kazak

heir do


----------



## jamesB

heir assay


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## Aurora

Mac heir


----------



## SINC

heir brain


----------



## egremont

heir loss


----------



## Kazak

Loss Angeles


----------



## Aurora

loss horizons


----------



## SINC

end loss


----------



## jamesB

cum end


----------



## Kazak

divot end


----------



## jamesB

end ear


----------



## SINC

deep ends


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> deep ends


We'll just forget the extra S.

deep bendable


----------



## DempsyMac

deep well


----------



## Kazak

Well mart


----------



## jamesB

well cum


----------



## Kazak

dow well


----------



## jamesB

dow knee (fabric softener)


----------



## dona83

Dow Jones


----------



## SINC

win dow


----------



## jamesB

win doze (MS-tptptptp)


----------



## Kazak

doze guys (over dere)


----------



## SINC

guys pots (like pubs)


----------



## Aurora

guys errs (Like Old Faithful)


----------



## jamesB

bear errs (coffin carriers)


----------



## Kazak

Coal bear


----------



## SINC

rub bear


----------



## jamesB

bear rug


----------



## SINC

rug rats


----------



## Kosh

rug burn


----------



## jamesB

razor burn


----------



## Aurora

burn ached (no clothes on)


----------



## SINC

aw burn (old car)


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> burn ached (no clothes on)


Like.

burn dumber (trendy colour)


----------



## jamesB

Way burn (Saskatchewan)


----------



## SINC

cause way


----------



## jamesB

bee cause


----------



## Aurora

cause tick (burns like hell)


----------



## SINC

woods tick


----------



## jamesB

tick cling


----------



## Aurora

cling on


----------



## SINC

psych cling


----------



## jamesB

chuck cling


----------



## SINC

up chuck


----------



## Kazak

joked up


----------



## SINC

crew up


----------



## Kazak

loose crew


----------



## SINC

loose quell (drat, have to go again in the UK)


----------



## Kosh

quell rioting (ok, I used SINC's referrence to the UK)


----------



## SINC

musk quell


----------



## jamesB

musk ox


----------



## Kazak

great ox (extinct)


----------



## SINC

paired ox


----------



## Kazak

paired due (forgot)


----------



## SINC

car due (good scotch)


----------



## Aurora

due fuss (me)


----------



## SINC

fuss sea


----------



## Aurora

sea lion


----------



## SINC

sea meant


----------



## jamesB

meant tore


----------



## SINC

tore adore


----------



## jamesB

adore ring


----------



## SINC

adore stop


----------



## Aurora

Stop press


----------



## SINC

roof stop


----------



## jamesB

roof furs


----------



## SINC

coney furs


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> tore adore


Like.

ball coney


----------



## Aurora

Coney island


----------



## jamesB

cough coney (terrible racket)


----------



## Kazak

Collision cough (weapon)


----------



## SINC

cough fins


----------



## Aurora

doll fins


----------



## Kazak

doll Matisse (Greek food)


----------



## jamesB

baby doll (skimpy PJ's from the 50's)


----------



## SINC

can doll


----------



## jamesB

can cell


----------



## Kazak

cell free (spect)


----------



## SINC

free quentin


----------



## jamesB

Sand quentin


----------



## Aurora

sand which


----------



## Kazak

which Hazel


----------



## SINC

which ever


----------



## Kazak

(never) sane ever


----------



## SINC

sane oh (Paris) fractured French


----------



## jamesB

sane grey (western author)


----------



## Kazak

Hun grey


----------



## jamesB

Hun terse (several guys with big guns chasing Bambi)


----------



## SINC

attends hun (military command)


----------



## Aurora

mars hun ( Guy from the first word)


----------



## SINC

tomb mars (usually bad news for most)


----------



## Aurora

mars bars


----------



## Kazak

Bars tow (on Route 66)


----------



## SINC

foo bars (we all make 'em)


----------



## Kazak

bars hope (don't drop it)


----------



## jamesB

sand bars


----------



## Kazak

Sand Iago (capital of Chile)


----------



## jamesB

Sand Pebbles (starring Steve McQueen)


----------



## SINC

ampere sand


----------



## jamesB

sand dune


----------



## SINC

dune gone (Matt of TSN CFL Football)


----------



## Aurora

gone area


----------



## SINC

sub area


----------



## Aurora

sub tell (like this post)


----------



## Kazak

tell Leopard (move old OS instantly)


----------



## jamesB

tell tale


----------



## Kazak

few tale (trying to get away from Grandpa's stories)


----------



## SINC

tale gunner


----------



## jamesB

gunner rhea


----------



## ssent1

American Rhea [species of flightless bird]


----------



## SINC

rhea stat


----------



## Aurora

stat holiday


----------



## SINC

stat yore


----------



## Kazak

feet yore


----------



## SINC

fizz yore


----------



## Kazak

fizz doff (iron, the other of steel . . .)


----------



## Aurora

aura fizz


----------



## SINC

panned aura


----------



## Kazak

panned emic


----------



## SINC

ann emic


----------



## Kazak

Ann ode


----------



## SINC

err ode


----------



## jamesB

err oar


----------



## SINC

push oar


----------



## jamesB

who oar


----------



## SINC

donna who (Phil, former talk show guy)


----------



## Aurora

who terse (restaurant with nice servers)


----------



## jamesB

sez who


----------



## Aurora

who ray


----------



## SINC

four ray


----------



## jamesB

four buy (4)


----------



## SINC

horn buy (island)


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> horn buy (island)


like

Lulla buy (Store for Hungarian babies)


----------



## SINC

buy lions (on news stories)


----------



## Kazak

by Lions (and move them out of BC, please)


----------



## jamesB

by nary


----------



## Kazak

straighten nary


----------



## SINC

station nary


----------



## jamesB

ordain nary


----------



## eMacMan

caw nary


----------



## jamesB

can nary


----------



## SINC

merry can (to the south)


----------



## KC4

merry ground


----------



## jamesB

make merry


----------



## SINC

make tell (Pa Kettle too)


----------



## Kazak

make glove (not war)


----------



## SINC

glove finger


----------



## KC4

Lonesome Glove (An old Western starring O.J. Simpson)


----------



## Kazak

One Glove (a Marley song about O.J.)


----------



## SINC

glove lea (What Johnny Cochrane exclaimed at the acquittal)


----------



## jamesB

glove less (O.J.'s marriage)


----------



## SINC

bra less


----------



## Kazak

um bra


----------



## jamesB

bra sear


----------



## Aurora

over sear


----------



## SINC

sear sucker


----------



## Aurora

sucker punch


----------



## SINC

punch out


----------



## Aurora

punch bowl


----------



## jamesB

lawn bowl


----------



## Aurora

super bowl


----------



## Kazak

super seed


----------



## KC4

(Ack!) seed dental


----------



## Kazak

Townshend dental (Who's Meditating?)


----------



## Macfury

Dental Giant


----------



## Kazak

Giant Heartbeat (good song by a good band)


----------



## SINC

green giant


----------



## jamesB

gentle giant


----------



## Aurora

giant killer


----------



## KC4

Pane Killer (slingshot)


----------



## jamesB

killer app


----------



## Kazak

app ligation


----------



## jamesB

App point


----------



## SINC

comic app (Andy Capp to be precise)


----------



## Kazak

Comic Swans (a bird to be avoided)


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> Comic Swans (a bird to be avoided)


Like!

Swans serif (a plain bird)


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> Swans serif (a plain bird)


Plain, but easy to eat.

Omar Serif


----------



## Aurora

serif phonier (Is there a phone here? Sorry but this one really stumped me.


----------



## SINC

phonier tail


----------



## Kazak

Phonier Express (yeah sure, the mail's coming)


----------



## Aurora

express ion


----------



## SINC

abduct ion


----------



## Kazak

Bud Abduct (and Lou Costello)


----------



## jamesB

BC bud (it's wild man!)


----------



## Kazak

(go away) I'm BC


----------



## SINC

BC gnu


----------



## eMacMan

eh BC


----------



## KC4

(Wow! Three good ones in a row! Bravo!)

BC bawdy


----------



## jamesB

BC bee


----------



## SINC

bee mers


----------



## eMacMan

mers Sadies


----------



## SINC

mers seaside


----------



## Aurora

Sadies Arabia


----------



## Kazak

assisted seaside


----------



## KC4

Cruise Sadies ( a little killing here, a little pillaging there...)


----------



## jamesB

Aurora said:


> Sadies Arabia


Fail, off track



KC4 said:


> Cruise Sadies ( a little killing here, a little pillaging there...)


Fail, off track


jet assisted


----------



## KC4

(Hahah...the game's gotten off track, and if I must say so myself, it's Kazak's fault) 

Edit: Nope: I was wrong... carry on..


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> mers Sadies





SINC said:


> mers seaside





Aurora said:


> Sadies Arabia





Kazak said:


> assisted seaside


I think I'm in the right here.


----------



## Kazak

id jet


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> id jet


Hmmpf!

suffer jet


----------



## SINC

jet tyson (Ian of course)


----------



## Kazak

jet information


----------



## jamesB

confidential information


----------



## SINC

information age


----------



## jamesB

stone age


----------



## SINC

four age


----------



## jamesB

ten four


----------



## SINC

ten ours


----------



## Kazak

forgot ten


----------



## eMacMan

ten your


----------



## Kazak

list ten


----------



## Aurora

Back two pages. It was my fault. Sorry.
Schindlers list


----------



## jamesB

starboard list


----------



## eMacMan

cattle list


----------



## Kazak

musk cattle


----------



## SINC

cattle lows


----------



## Aurora

bell lows


----------



## SINC

clara bell (Howdy)


----------



## jamesB

clara avoidance


----------



## Kazak

(Stompin' at) this avoidance.


----------



## Abby

risk avoidance


----------



## SINC

comb risk


----------



## jamesB

Hi risk


----------



## SINC

chic hi


----------



## jamesB

chic lets


----------



## SINC

allow lets (Montreal of course)


----------



## eMacMan

lets eros


----------



## SINC

lets lip


----------



## jamesB

lip service


----------



## eMacMan

lip Schlitz


----------



## SINC

two lip


----------



## Aurora

two can


----------



## SINC

can opie (Ronny Howard played opie)


----------



## Kazak

Opie onion (everyone has one)


----------



## SINC

onion skin


----------



## jamesB

skin head


----------



## SINC

(just) as skin


----------



## Kazak

(Los) Angel as


----------



## Aurora

angel cake


----------



## SINC

cake phoney


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> cake phoney


like
beef cake


----------



## SINC

beef ore


----------



## Aurora

ore gone


----------



## jamesB

ore gone (grinder)


----------



## SINC

gone ads


----------



## jamesB

gone down


----------



## SINC

gone area


----------



## KC4

mal area


----------



## Aurora

mal nutrition


----------



## SINC

car mal


----------



## Kazak

car bow


----------



## jamesB

bow ere


----------



## Aurora

musket ere


----------



## jamesB

ere reptile (disfunction, anything greater then 4 hours))


----------



## eMacMan

ere tick (rack em up)


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> ere reptile (disfunction, anything greater then 4 hours))





eMacMan said:


> ere tick (rack em up)


Like x 2.

Rev ere (the British are coming)


----------



## jamesB

Amp ere


----------



## SINC

ere rhea


----------



## jamesB

dia rhea


----------



## Aurora

In dia


----------



## SINC

dia mounds


----------



## Aurora

Dia tribe


----------



## SINC

tribe butte


----------



## Aurora

Butte cheeks


----------



## SINC

butte tame


----------



## Kazak

Casper tame (a ghost substitute)


----------



## SINC

over tame (dull OT period)


----------



## jamesB

casper ella (an eerie beverage)


----------



## Kazak

over baring (this is not a nude beach)


----------



## Aurora

baring sea


----------



## SINC

henna sea (nice cognac)


----------



## jamesB

henna house (mafia chicken coop)


----------



## Kazak

once henna (while)


----------



## SINC

once cent (the dog follows)


----------



## Kazak

Greta cent (a shy girl)


----------



## jamesB

cent impede (really slow caterpillar)


----------



## SINC

auk cent


----------



## eMacMan

Auk Tune!


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> Auk Tune!


Hah! Like.

Auk word!


----------



## jamesB

(and now for the obvious)
Auk Land


----------



## SINC

(combination) dial auk


----------



## Kazak

supports auk


----------



## SINC

auk it (to me)


----------



## jamesB

auk shop (in need of some fast cash)


----------



## eMacMan

auk deliver


----------



## SINC

deliver reese


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> auk deliver


I was working on this, but couldn't find a word. Good job.

pass deliver (and onions)


----------



## SINC

come pass


----------



## eMacMan

Khyber Pass


----------



## SINC

khyber space


----------



## Kazak

Mac Khyber (TV show)


----------



## SINC

sue mac (ridge wines, yum)


----------



## jamesB

wassup mac


----------



## SINC

wassup penning


----------



## Kazak

Penning tons


----------



## SINC

tons ills


----------



## jamesB

windows ills


----------



## eMacMan

Cows ills (Hair, lice and all)


----------



## Kazak

Cows saki


----------



## Abby

milk cows


----------



## SINC

cows platters


----------



## jamesB

Two cows (software repository)


----------



## SINC

tat two


----------



## jamesB

tat tail


----------



## SINC

tail oar


----------



## jamesB

profess oar


----------



## SINC

oar biter


----------



## Kazak

you biter (just kidding)

docked oar


----------



## Aurora

oar dane (make a viking minister)


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> oar dane (make a viking minister)


Like.

Twos dane (comes after mundane)


----------



## SINC

dane niche


----------



## Aurora

dane tea


----------



## SINC

dane geld


----------



## KC4

Grate Dane (Cheese hound)


----------



## jamesB

grate fully


----------



## Kazak

fully bitten


----------



## SINC

bitten dearly ( a mere nip)


----------



## Aurora

dearly beloved


----------



## jamesB

dearly John


----------



## KC4

John Dearly (a-tractor shun)


----------



## SINC

outside john (down on the farm)


----------



## Aurora

arrested john (time for school)


----------



## SINC

john Athens


----------



## jamesB

National Athens (Oh-Canada)


----------



## Aurora

national velvet


----------



## Kazak

Velvet ta (smooth cheese)


----------



## Aurora

ta blow


----------



## SINC

blow hard


----------



## jamesB

(Oh where's tilt when you need him)
hard where


----------



## SINC

in hard


----------



## jamesB

in tuition


----------



## SINC

sit in


----------



## Kazak

hop sit


----------



## SINC

malts hop


----------



## jamesB

hip hop


----------



## KC4

hip stir


----------



## Kazak

hip noses


----------



## KC4

Prague noses


----------



## jamesB

trick noses


----------



## Kazak

Blew noses


----------



## SINC

noses cent


----------



## jamesB

cent troll (station)


----------



## Aurora

troll ebay (where they keep streetcars)


----------



## jamesB

evenings troll (in the park)


----------



## SINC

score evenings (ties)


----------



## eMacMan

score keeper


----------



## SINC

keeper sun (integral to the project)


----------



## Kazak

(you keeper . . . nah)

jetty sun


----------



## jamesB

sun raze


----------



## Kazak

raze auburn


----------



## jamesB

auburn easy (that's why I use sunscreen)


----------



## SINC

over easy


----------



## jamesB

tenfour over


----------



## Aurora

over bearing


----------



## Kazak

rub bearing (like a washer or gasket)


----------



## SINC

che rub


----------



## Kazak

rub bell (without a cause)


----------



## Kazak

25K posts coming up. Whom shall it be?


----------



## jamesB

rub burrs


----------



## Aurora

rub ella


----------



## jamesB

traced ella


----------



## SINC

wolf ella (that teen-age werewolf guy)


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> 25K posts coming up. Whom shall it be?



Good grief who wudda thunk it when I started this tiny little game that fateful day?


----------



## jamesB

wolf at (Villain from the original Hawaii 5-oh TV series)


----------



## Kazak

wolf factory (next poster gets the glory)


----------



## SINC

steppin' wolf


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, The Shang took eight years to make 75,000 posts and we've made 25,000 in two short years. At this rate we'll catch up in, lemmesee, four more years.


----------



## Kazak

Your math assumes that The Shang will not get any more posts, which seems unlikely. Assuming The Shang continues to get 9,375 posts/year, and TTWG gets 12,500 posts/year (not assumptions I would make, anyway), this thread won't catch The Shang until 2026, when they will each have 225,000 posts.

Not what were the words again?


----------



## Kazak

wolf hollow (you, wherever you go)


----------



## KC4

Wolf woozle


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Your math assumes that The Shang will not get any more posts, which seems unlikely. Assuming The Shang continues to get 9,375 posts/year, and TTWG gets 12,500 posts/year (not assumptions I would make, anyway), this thread won't catch The Shang until 2026, when they will each have 225,000 posts.
> 
> Not what were the words again?


I knew that.


----------



## SINC

wolf lease (or is it the sheep who have it?)


----------



## jamesB

pull lease (donut divers)


----------



## eMacMan

pull its (fried for me please)


----------



## DempsyMac

Pull up


----------



## jamesB

up putty


----------



## SINC

putty mouth (swearing with your lips closed)


----------



## Kazak

tea putty


----------



## DempsyMac

Silly Putty


----------



## eMacMan

Windows Putty. (The latest OS from M$ "Putz along with Macro$loth")


----------



## SINC

windows ashes


----------



## Aurora

ashes urn


----------



## SINC

comb urn (combing your hair too fast)


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> comb urn (combing your hair too fast)


:lmao::lmao:
urn all


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> comb urn (combing your hair too fast)


:clap::clap::clap: easy to do when it gets too thin

wreath urn


----------



## Aurora

wreath ink (plan B)


----------



## SINC

ski ink (vat de do in Scandinavia)


----------



## Kazak

(that's) ink edible


----------



## KC4

form edible


----------



## SINC

form mandible


----------



## jamesB

come mandible


----------



## eMacMan

come athos


----------



## jamesB

come ansi (what I found)


----------



## Kazak

come pear


----------



## SINC

diss pear


----------



## KC4

Pear dice


----------



## jamesB

rhea pear


----------



## Kazak

Pear Ameche (um, Don's father)


----------



## jamesB

pear light


----------



## Kazak

nice pear


----------



## jamesB

nice rack


----------



## Kazak

Rack quell


----------



## Aurora

hat rack


----------



## jamesB

hat trick


----------



## Kazak

Pat trick


----------



## KC4

Star trick


----------



## eMacMan

star tup


----------



## KC4

tup ants


----------



## jamesB

account ants


----------



## Kazak

depend ants (this could go on for awhile)


----------



## SINC

ants pieces


----------



## jamesB

gold pieces


----------



## Kazak

gold den


----------



## jamesB

den city


----------



## Kazak

paw city


----------



## Aurora

shuts paw


----------



## Kazak

gram paw


----------



## jamesB

beauties paw


----------



## Aurora

bathing beauties


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> beauties paw


Like.

Bathing, China.


----------



## Aurora

china cabinet


----------



## jamesB

cabinet maker


----------



## KC4

Cabinet ticket (no knife or fork required)


----------



## jamesB

(Vancouver) 
transit ticket (no money required)


----------



## SINC

rapid transit


----------



## Kazak

rapid ditty


---
- Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

rapid raisin (nickname for Swift Current, SK.)


----------



## Aurora

raisin hell (It's Saturday night)


----------



## Kazak

hell lion


----------



## SINC

peanuts hell


----------



## Aurora

hell hole


----------



## jamesB

hell spells


----------



## SINC

hell bent


----------



## Aurora

absorb bent


----------



## SINC

lam bent


----------



## Kazak

lam baste


----------



## jamesB

carbon baste


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> carbon baste


Carbon Chance


----------



## SINC

carbon net (the hood in Britain)


----------



## jamesB

clarion net


----------



## SINC

core net


----------



## jamesB

enter net


----------



## SINC

epic enter


----------



## jamesB

enter itis


----------



## SINC

tonsil itis


----------



## jamesB

burst itis


----------



## Aurora

cloud burst


----------



## Kazak

Cloud Achings


----------



## jamesB

tooth achings


----------



## Kazak

tooth things (Thing 1 and Thing 2)


----------



## KC4

sum things (math teachers)


----------



## SINC

sum won


----------



## Kazak

won timer


----------



## SINC

won valdez


----------



## Kazak

Valdez Sucker (Stevie Wonder song)


----------



## jamesB

sear sucker (cheap suit)


----------



## Kazak

nothing sear (what and where you whisper)


----------



## Aurora

soothe sear


----------



## SINC

sear cher


----------



## Aurora

sight sear


----------



## SINC

sear meet


----------



## jamesB

raw meet


----------



## SINC

her raw


----------



## jamesB

her mitt


----------



## eMacMan

her ling


----------



## Kazak

her ballast


----------



## jamesB

her ball


----------



## Kazak

Her cool (Poirot)


----------



## SINC

mass her (for mashed spuds)


----------



## jamesB

mass age (therapeutic of course)


----------



## Aurora

dress age (horse talk)


----------



## SINC

four age (horse food)


----------



## Aurora

four tune (what horses cost)


----------



## SINC

four lock (horse's foot)


----------



## Aurora

fete lock (That's on a horse too but I don't know where)


----------



## jamesB

Aurora said:


> fete lock (That's on a horse too but I don't know where)


The part Sinc mentioned.

shy lock


----------



## SINC

shy stir


----------



## Kazak

goon shy


----------



## jamesB

goon squad


----------



## Kazak

squad drone


----------



## jamesB

geek squad (Best-Buys X-spurts)


----------



## SINC

geek beanie


----------



## johnp

beanie babies


----------



## jamesB

cry babies


----------



## Kazak

babies troller


----------



## SINC

troller roar (mistake posted)


----------



## jamesB

comp troller (bean counter)


----------



## Aurora

kids troller


----------



## jamesB

kids tory


----------



## SINC

tory adore


----------



## Aurora

come adore


----------



## SINC

slow come (helps if you know "Are you being served?")


----------



## jamesB

Win slow (Arizona)


----------



## Aurora

slow gin


----------



## jamesB

gin sing


----------



## eMacMan

gin jar


----------



## Kazak

May jar


----------



## jamesB

jar head (US marine)


----------



## Kazak

Dora jar


----------



## SINC

jar gone


----------



## jamesB

jar diner (small container)


----------



## SINC

guard diner (road in Toronto)


----------



## jamesB

sunset guard (Navy ceremonial parade)


----------



## SINC

(bowling) pin sunset


----------



## Kazak

chum pin (the water's fine)


----------



## SINC

backs pin


----------



## jamesB

Pin set (canadian celebrity)


----------



## SINC

set tee


----------



## jamesB

tee pea


----------



## Macfury

pea hen


----------



## SINC

sweet pea


----------



## Kazak

sweet tenor


----------



## johnp

tenor voice


----------



## SINC

inn voice


----------



## johnp

voice mail


----------



## Macfury

mail strum


----------



## jamesB

strum pet (lady of the evening)


----------



## SINC

strum strings


----------



## johnp

pull strings


----------



## SINC

am pull


----------



## johnp

pull apart


----------



## SINC

apart nurse (meeting)


----------



## Aurora

apart hide


----------



## Kazak

apart ridge (you know where)


----------



## Aurora

Kazak said:


> apart ridge (you know where)


like
apart meant


----------



## SINC

bone apart (insert hand in vest)


----------



## jamesB

bone avista (newfoundland)


----------



## SINC

avista pc


----------



## Aurora

pc version (not Mac)


----------



## jamesB

con version


----------



## Kazak

per version


----------



## SINC

case per (the friendly lawyer)


----------



## KC4

Case Sea


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Case Sea


Wonder where that one came from? 

sea ming


----------



## johnp

spam ming


----------



## SINC

ming vase


----------



## jamesB

steam ming


----------



## SINC

dart steam (at the pub)


----------



## jamesB

handy dart


----------



## SINC

beers handy (with ginger ale)


----------



## jamesB

dee beers (diamonds)


----------



## SINC

dee med (that I take every morning)


----------



## Kazak

far med


----------



## jamesB

far ted


----------



## SINC

insole far


----------



## Kazak

insole vent


----------



## johnp

soiled insole


----------



## Aurora

soiled diaper


----------



## SINC

con soiled


----------



## johnp

con artist


----------



## Aurora

con man


----------



## SINC

man incan


----------



## Aurora

super man


----------



## SINC

cave man


----------



## Kazak

man cave


----------



## jamesB

Kazak said:


> man cave


I believe the rules were you had to change 1 of the words, not just the order.

Man dingo


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> I believe the rules were you had to change 1 of the words, not just the order.


I think you will find multiple examples of word flips in the past 25K posts.

I man


----------



## johnp

I Ching


----------



## Kazak

Ching strap


----------



## SINC

hands trap (got it in school back then)


----------



## eMacMan

Assuming that was "hand strap"
Hand sewn


----------



## johnp

all hands


----------



## SINC

added an 's' to hand.

Next


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Assuming that was "hand strap"
> Hand sewn


Yep, my bad, missed the space bar. 

sewn ice


----------



## jamesB

ice cycle


----------



## SINC

corn ice


----------



## eMacMan

jamesB said:


> ice cycle


 (Apple's new Super Cycle)

Cry ice (Our lard...)


----------



## jamesB

ice sickle


----------



## Aurora

sickle cell


----------



## SINC

count cell


----------



## Aurora

count dracula


----------



## SINC

vice count


----------



## Kazak

bawdy count


----------



## Aurora

auntie bawdy


----------



## SINC

bawdy lea


----------



## jamesB

lea pole


----------



## johnp

uncut lea


----------



## SINC

uncut herd (tidy)


----------



## johnp

herd together


----------



## jamesB

ship herd


----------



## SINC

beatnik ship (real hip, man)


----------



## eMacMan

receiver ship (Flagship of the Visa Line)


----------



## Kazak

why'd receiver


----------



## SINC

receiver egrets (from your RRSP)


----------



## jamesB

endangered egrets


----------



## SINC

egrets oops


----------



## Kazak

nor egrets


----------



## jamesB

nor dick


----------



## SINC

nor wood (hockey sticks of old)


----------



## Kazak

Nor Mandy (home of the Normans)


----------



## tilt

Nor mull


----------



## SINC

ma nor

Welcome back tilt!


----------



## johnp

nor mal


----------



## Aurora

mal adjusted


----------



## jamesB

attitude adjusted


----------



## johnp

haughty attitude


----------



## jamesB

haughty tot


----------



## Aurora

rum tot


----------



## SINC

fore rum


----------



## Kazak

snared rum


----------



## jamesB

rum ore


----------



## Kazak

rum papadum


----------



## SINC

papadum dum


----------



## Aurora

dum post (Just kidding Sinc)


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> ma nor
> 
> Welcome back tilt!


Thanks Sinc 

Dum beau


----------



## SINC

beau narrow


----------



## eMacMan

beau tie


----------



## jamesB

tie wrap


----------



## KC4

wrap lyrics (get 'em on tape)


----------



## jamesB

un wrap


----------



## SINC

cage un


----------



## Kazak

cage chew (Gesundheit)


----------



## johnp

chew out


----------



## Kazak

node out


----------



## SINC

node dulls


----------



## Kazak

dulls ville


----------



## tilt

Ville nerve (Canadian Formula 1 driver)


----------



## SINC

nerve us


----------



## johnp

nerve transmission


----------



## SINC

nerve end


----------



## Kazak

stripe end (zebra pay)


----------



## johnp

end zone


----------



## eMacMan

twilight zone (that mythical place where politicians pay for their mistreatment of the taxpayers, hence the theme: doo doo doo...)


----------



## SINC

zone alight


----------



## Kazak

there's alight (over at the Frankenstein place)


----------



## jamesB

alight meant (linux desktop manager)


----------



## johnp

fate meant


----------



## jamesB

align meant


----------



## Kazak

draw align


----------



## Aurora

draw bridge


----------



## johnp

bridge table


----------



## Aurora

bridge loan


----------



## Lawrence

Heir Loan (You give it, But you get it back)


----------



## Kazak

Allah loan


----------



## SINC

loan arranger (who was that masked man?)


----------



## Aurora

loan some


----------



## Kazak

hole some


----------



## jamesB

axe hole


----------



## eMacMan

Axe Man (Not to be confused with a lumber jack)


----------



## Kazak

don't axe (don't tell)


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> don't axe (don't tell)


or... "don't axe (don't fell)"

axe eloquent


----------



## eMacMan

axe dent


----------



## jamesB

dent tears


----------



## SINC

tears trips


----------



## johnp

trips over


----------



## Aurora

over achiever


----------



## jamesB

over ture


----------



## eMacMan

tore ture (really Waterboarding is just an anti-nasal spray)


----------



## SINC

tore nips


----------



## Kazak

tore us (doughnut)


----------



## SINC

tore meant


----------



## jamesB

fulfill meant


----------



## SINC

meant ores


----------



## Kazak

parch meant


----------



## SINC

parch easy


----------



## johnp

easy over


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> parch easy


like
over tour (watch the conductor)


----------



## Kazak

Tour Difference (guys on bikes)


----------



## Aurora

tour wrist


----------



## jamesB

con tour


----------



## johnp

con cavity


----------



## Kazak

Lhasa cavity (discovered by Isaac Newtooth)


----------



## Aurora

Lhasa people (crowded)


----------



## johnp

oops, beaten to the post!!


----------



## SINC

Lhasa pup


----------



## jamesB

Lhasa apso


----------



## SINC

apso loot (bloody mary anyone?)


----------



## johnp

loot booty


----------



## Aurora

booty call


----------



## SINC

call hearse (to the talk show)


----------



## jamesB

hearse she (bad chocolate)


----------



## Aurora

not hearse (It's mine)


----------



## SINC

hearse shay (rumour)


----------



## Kazak

stick hearse


----------



## Aurora

stick shift


----------



## SINC

cause stick


----------



## Kazak

cause whey


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## Reignman

no whey


----------



## jamesB

run whey


----------



## Kazak

Welcome, Reignman.

run thyme


----------



## johnp

thyme up


----------



## SINC

pass thyme


----------



## tilt

Pass injure


----------



## SINC

come pass


----------



## jamesB

come pleat


----------



## eMacMan

Pleat dies


----------



## jamesB

Sani dies (clean it up or you're dead)


----------



## eMacMan

sani terrarium


----------



## SINC

sue sani


----------



## Aurora

sani tarry


----------



## Kazak

tarry ball


----------



## jamesB

milli tarry


----------



## Kazak

compliment tarry


----------



## jamesB

tarry er (jack russell in emergency)


----------



## SINC

descent tarry


----------



## Kazak

descent dent


----------



## johnp

mountain descent


----------



## SINC

con descent


----------



## johnp

descent aborted


----------



## Kazak

eye aborTed (and I don't think he likes me, either)


----------



## tilt

Eye dull


----------



## KC4

dull simmer (dinner's not looking too bright tonight)


----------



## johnp

simmer down


----------



## SINC

touch down


----------



## johnp

down hearted


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> dull simmer (dinner's not looking too bright tonight)


but it sounds delicious

chef hearted (not me)


----------



## SINC

chef eeled (city in UK)


----------



## jamesB

Chef Boyardee (canned pasta from the 60s)


----------



## Kazak

Boyardee shot (Raviolios still bubbling)


----------



## SINC

griddle shot (burgers anyone?)


----------



## Kazak

(a) griddle dabble (do ya)


----------



## Aurora

Kazak said:


> (a) griddle dabble (do ya)


Good one Kazak. Took me a minute. :clap:

dabble mint (gum)


----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> dull simmer (dinner's not looking too bright tonight)





Kazak said:


> (a) griddle dabble (do ya)


Clever!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

dye mint (by DeBeers)


----------



## tilt

Good dye (mite)


----------



## SINC

dye ma (dozen)


----------



## eMacMan

dye Nanaimo


----------



## SINC

holly dye


----------



## jamesB

tie dye (Tee-shirts of the 60s)


----------



## SINC

boo tie


----------



## Kazak

boo T-Fal


----------



## SINC

carry boo


----------



## Kazak

hairy carry


----------



## SINC

that's carry


----------



## tilt

Gym carry


----------



## Kazak

Gym bow


----------



## Macfury

bow jangles


----------



## johnp

bow wow


----------



## Macfury

wow begotten


----------



## SINC

begotten pennies (to make a dime)


----------



## eMacMan

(Lake) Wow Begone


----------



## jamesB

pinch pennies


----------



## SINC

(Popeye) loves pinch


----------



## Aurora

pinch hitter


----------



## jamesB

pinch me (I'm dreaming)


----------



## johnp

lobsters pinch


----------



## Kazak

rock lobsters


----------



## KC4

rock card


----------



## Kazak

card river (vroom vroom)


----------



## jamesB

card asinine


----------



## SINC

card ream (want a new car)


----------



## Kazak

ream oat


----------



## Macfury

oat standing


----------



## KC4

blunder standing


----------



## eMacMan

blunder bust (bad implant job)


----------



## Aurora

row bust


----------



## jamesB

row naw (Hardware chain)


----------



## SINC

helen naw (city in Montana)


----------



## eMacMan

naw tea


----------



## SINC

tea cher


----------



## johnp

draft tea


----------



## jamesB

draft beer


----------



## SINC

draft horse


----------



## jamesB

horse laugh


----------



## SINC

laugh lynn (NV.)


----------



## Kazak

lynn den


----------



## SINC

den tours


----------



## johnp

den tourist


----------



## jamesB

den knees (breakfast joint)


----------



## Kazak

Pecan knees


----------



## tilt

Ice knees (when I have a cold)


----------



## SINC

knees prayin'


----------



## johnp

bees knees


----------



## jamesB

bees pray (to keep them away)


----------



## Kazak

pray lean


----------



## SINC

lean machine (Gene, Gene)


----------



## johnp

lean cuisine


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> lean machine (Gene, Gene)


I thought he was a dancing machine.

cuisine art


----------



## SINC

pilaf art

Actually he was a lean, mean dancin' machine.


----------



## eMacMan

deaf art (pronounced deef...)


----------



## SINC

puff art (silent but deadly)


----------



## jamesB

bog art (Maltese Falcon)


----------



## SINC

Art Carney


----------



## Kazak

silicon carney (fake lima bean-based food)


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> Actually he was a lean, mean dancin' machine.


Right you are.


----------



## SINC

carney evil


----------



## Aurora

evil knievil


----------



## SINC

red evil


----------



## Aurora

red dwarf


----------



## SINC

con red (black)


----------



## jamesB

silly con


----------



## Kazak

vas silly (Russian name)


----------



## SINC

can vas


----------



## KC4

toque can


----------



## Kazak

Peregrin Toque. (it's hobbit-forming)


----------



## jamesB

tefor toque


----------



## SINC

toque hair


----------



## johnp

hair musical


----------



## SINC

musical interlude


----------



## Aurora

musical chairs


----------



## jamesB

electric chairs


----------



## Kazak

electric city


----------



## SINC

city slicker


----------



## jamesB

rain slicker


----------



## Kazak

boot slicker


----------



## johnp

gum boot


----------



## jamesB

gum balls


----------



## Kazak

blew balls


----------



## tilt

Blew film


----------



## johnp

film noir


----------



## jamesB

sticky film


----------



## KC4

sticky here (in the ignition)


----------



## SINC

here asea


----------



## johnp

fant asea


----------



## KC4

fant ales (goldfish)


----------



## Kazak

imp ales


----------



## KC4

forked ales (found in recipe books)


----------



## Aurora

tops ales


----------



## Kazak

tops oil


----------



## eMacMan

nose tops


----------



## SINC

tops pot


----------



## KC4

shorts tops (Don't wanna see 'em)


----------



## johnp

tops ails


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## tilt

Curt ails


----------



## Kazak

Curt sea


----------



## SINC

sea page


----------



## Aurora

sea kelp


----------



## SINC

kelp desk (answering questions about your komputer)


----------



## Kazak

kelp age (asked by French students)


----------



## SINC

add age


----------



## tilt

Add chew


----------



## johnp

chew over


----------



## Kazak

chew tickle (soldier's orders)


----------



## johnp

narrow tickle (channel)


----------



## Kazak

narrow tic (skinny person with issues)


----------



## johnp

tic kit


----------



## SINC

survival kit


----------



## johnp

kit chin


----------



## SINC

chin ease


----------



## Aurora

chin strap


----------



## SINC

strap door (never wanted to open it while in school)


----------



## Aurora

door meant


----------



## KC4

humid door (close, but no cigar)


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> humid door (close, but no cigar)


Like.

humid being (post-shower)


----------



## Aurora

door key (How I look with a propeller hat)


----------



## eMacMan

Missed one back to: humid being

humid ditty


----------



## Aurora

sorry 'bout that
witty ditty (clever poem. Usually starts with, "There once was a man from..."


----------



## SINC

(do) wah ditty


----------



## Aurora

wah bash (cannon ball)


----------



## SINC

cale bash


----------



## KC4

bash kit (what one who shouldn't be shopping at the LCB uses to carry their purchases)


----------



## Aurora

mess kit


----------



## jamesB

mess deck


----------



## SINC

poop deck


----------



## johnp

poop cycle


----------



## jamesB

try cycle


----------



## DempsyMac

Try Hard


----------



## jamesB

dye hard


----------



## Kazak

blow hard


----------



## KC4

Lookout blow! (whale watching from the high deck)


----------



## SINC

sue lookout


----------



## Kazak

sue per


----------



## johnp

per diem


----------



## SINC

poe diem


----------



## tilt

Poe mellow


----------



## johnp

mellow yellow


----------



## Kazak

yellow life (miserable so-and-so)


----------



## SINC

yellow ché (when you get hurt)


----------



## Kazak

yellow wish


----------



## SINC

wish bone


----------



## Kazak

blue wish


----------



## Aurora

blue moon


----------



## SINC

sacré blue


----------



## eMacMan

sacré dart


----------



## SINC

jade dart


----------



## jamesB

Handy Dart


----------



## SINC

beers handy


----------



## Aurora

handy man


----------



## SINC

man akin


----------



## Kazak

akin dulled (fire)


----------



## johnp

dulled vision


----------



## SINC

telly vision


----------



## Kazak

gone vision


----------



## johnp

vision chips


----------



## Aurora

(The old) vision hole


----------



## johnp

(the old vision hole for) trout vision


----------



## SINC

diss trout (an upset fish)


----------



## Kazak

trout badder (singing fish)


----------



## johnp

badder up


----------



## SINC

fess up


----------



## johnp

(I'm still vision, eh) up stream


----------



## jmac

stream live


----------



## jamesB

main stream


----------



## eMacMan

main stream (media)= 

lame stream


----------



## Kazak

Lois Lame (give her 30 years)


----------



## eMacMan

Lame brain <insert any politicians name here>


----------



## jamesB

lame duck


----------



## SINC

sub lame


----------



## KC4

Lame innate


----------



## Aurora

lame duck


----------



## Kazak

gold lamé


----------



## Aurora

gold digger


----------



## SINC

yukon gold


----------



## johnp

fools gold


----------



## SINC

fools cap


----------



## jamesB

night cap


----------



## SINC

cap stan


----------



## Kazak

cap petal


----------



## KC4

cap pullets (and the monty geese!)


----------



## SINC

pullets nails (from da garden)


----------



## johnp

--


----------



## tilt

Pullets surprise


----------



## jamesB

pullets sure (journalism award)


----------



## SINC

sure lea (don'tcall me shirley)


----------



## johnp

apparent lea


----------



## Kazak

hare apparent (a giant pink rabbit)


----------



## johnp

obviously apparent (well, with child, eh!)


----------



## SINC

apparent act (use your imagination)


----------



## Kazak

act tongue (baby)


----------



## SINC

tongue lashing (got a few in my day)


----------



## johnp

wrist lashing (barely avoided a couple!!)


----------



## Kazak

Euchre wrist


----------



## SINC

secure wrist


----------



## johnp

wrist watch


----------



## SINC

watch anal (are you watching?)


----------



## jamesB

death watch


----------



## SINC

eed death (Archie Bunkers's wife)


----------



## Kazak

death pickable (Sylvester)


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> death pickable (Sylvester)


:clap:

pickable fruit


----------



## jamesB

fruit cake


----------



## Kazak

(have your) cake Anita (too)


----------



## SINC

san anita


----------



## tilt

Anita go (Where's the washroom??????????)


----------



## SINC

go well


----------



## Kazak

Go alum (Preciousssss)


----------



## jamesB

go fur


----------



## SINC

fur niche


----------



## Kazak

gar niche


----------



## SINC

ha gar (comic strip)


----------



## johnp

gar bell


----------



## Kazak

Bell Adonis


----------



## johnp

barest Adonis


----------



## SINC

barest room


----------



## jamesB

barest booboos (latin for topless dancing)


----------



## SINC

so barest


----------



## Kazak

em barest


----------



## KC4

dumb barest (hopefully not on your neck)


----------



## SINC

dumb bell


----------



## johnp

star dumb


----------



## SINC

star treck


----------



## Aurora

star burst


----------



## SINC

burst ten (Ellen)


----------



## Aurora

hang ten


----------



## SINC

ten scion


----------



## Kazak

ten U.S.


----------



## KC4

tort U.S. (being litigiously bent)


----------



## jamesB

con tort


----------



## Kazak

con sort


----------



## SINC

con seal


----------



## Aurora

con tacked


----------



## jamesB

con script


----------



## friend

con cern (European Organization for Nuclear Research)


----------



## SINC

wreck con


----------



## Aurora

wreck all


----------



## johnp

all inclusive


----------



## SINC

lob all


----------



## KC4

lob stirs


----------



## SINC

lob stick


----------



## Kazak

rhythm stick (hit me, hit me)


----------



## friend

Hahahaha; Ian Dury, liked him. 

stick able


----------



## jamesB

love able


----------



## Kazak

able charged (must have been my red shirt)


----------



## KC4

turbot charged (fast fish)


----------



## friend

.


----------



## johnp

fan tails (guppy fan!!)


----------



## friend

.


----------



## johnp

----------


----------



## friend

Solved!
Ye getting far too serious here.
Bye.


----------



## jamesB

fan boys


----------



## Kazak

It works as "tails pinning." Sometimes, we just correct a small error from a previous post. SINC, we need a ruling: do we continue from tails pinning or fan boys?


----------



## johnp

------


----------



## jamesB

Kazak said:


> It works as "tails pinning." Sometimes, we just correct a small error from a previous post. SINC, we need a ruling: do we continue from tails pinning or fan boys?


If we correct the posters error in post #25602 then maybe we should also correct their error in post #25600.
Better still, maybe we should refer the poster to Sincs first post #1.


----------



## SINC

All of us have overlooked obvious errors without comment on many occasions, particularly when two posts are at the same time. Instead of wasting electrons discussing it, I would simply carry on from fan boys. I may be the thread founder, but I'm a pp referee.

port boys


----------



## Aurora

car boys


----------



## Kazak

surgeries car


----------



## SINC

car navel


----------



## tilt

Oz car


----------



## SINC

operations car


----------



## Aurora

car tune


----------



## SINC

four tune


----------



## johnp

ten four


----------



## jamesB

four buy


----------



## SINC

buy bull


----------



## johnp

terror bull


----------



## SINC

tum bull


----------



## Aurora

turn coat


----------



## SINC

slow turn


----------



## KC4

knock turn


----------



## jamesB

you turn


----------



## Kazak

Arctic turn


----------



## SINC

turn about


----------



## jamesB

about face


----------



## SINC

sir face


----------



## johnp

loose face (looking for a lift!)


----------



## jamesB

screw loose


----------



## KC4

loose slips (slink hips)


----------



## Aurora

slips hod


----------



## jamesB

pillow slps


----------



## Kazak

pillow reed


----------



## SINC

pillow talk (movie of old)


----------



## Aurora

tick talk


----------



## Kazak

talk sick


----------



## SINC

veggies talk


----------



## jamesB

double talk


----------



## SINC

stunt double


----------



## jamesB

stunt ted


----------



## KC4

ted diem (the daily grind)


----------



## johnp

short ted


----------



## SINC

uni ted


----------



## tilt

Uni tweet (when you're hungry)


----------



## Aurora

uni lateral


----------



## KC4

uni tired (article of clothing that should be retired)


----------



## tilt

Sicken tired


----------



## Kazak

(tastes) like sicken


----------



## SINC

tired rags


----------



## jamesB

like en


----------



## Aurora

like able


----------



## SINC

like hell


----------



## jamesB

hell eon


----------



## Kazak

Eon Phlegmy (gave us James Bond)


----------



## SINC

surge eon


----------



## johnp

sturge eon


----------



## SINC

what's eon? (drugs)


----------



## eMacMan

knee eon


----------



## SINC

pone knee


----------



## jamesB

knee jerk


----------



## eMacMan

knee eel


----------



## SINC

perp eel


----------



## KC4

Perp Lex (look out Superman!)


----------



## SINC

ex perp


----------



## eMacMan

perp titrates


----------



## jamesB

perp lexus


----------



## SINC

wyatt perp


----------



## jamesB

wyatt hotels


----------



## SINC

hotels pause


----------



## tilt

Pause able


----------



## jamesB

memo pause (reminder to take a break)


----------



## johnp

memo random


----------



## tilt

Memo rubble


----------



## Kazak

adore rubble


----------



## johnp

perish rubble


----------



## Kazak

rubble little (where it hurts)


----------



## jamesB

little biddy


----------



## SINC

old biddy

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## johnp

old factory


----------



## Aurora

old school


----------



## jamesB

school marm


----------



## Aurora

school spirit


----------



## jamesB

spirit lodge


----------



## SINC

spirit y'all


----------



## KC4

(Smells like) Teen Spirit


----------



## SINC

spirit bear


----------



## KC4

bear necessities


----------



## eMacMan

bear tall


----------



## SINC

horses tall


----------



## Kazak

Tall butt (Jean-Guy, for one)


----------



## SINC

butt auks ( ).( )


----------



## Kazak

auks ward (clumsy fencer)


----------



## jamesB

psycho ward


----------



## Kazak

Burt Ward (na-na-na-na, na-na-na-na, Batman!)


----------



## SINC

sore bert


----------



## jamesB

cold sore


----------



## SINC

sense sore


----------



## eMacMan

ray sore (burn)


----------



## jamesB

ray ban


----------



## SINC

ban dade


----------



## Aurora

ban corrupt


----------



## eMacMan

corrupt politician (redundant to say the least)


----------



## SINC

corrupt file


----------



## Aurora

pedal file (Perv. on a bicycle)


----------



## Kazak

horse pedal (the vet's)


----------



## SINC

horse buns


----------



## jamesB

nice buns


----------



## Kazak

nice ties (let's dispense with)


----------



## Aurora

aver ties (to get the word out)


----------



## jamesB

neck ties


----------



## Kazak

neck kid (buck)


----------



## jamesB

kid gloves


----------



## johnp

kid knee


----------



## Aurora

knee pads


----------



## jamesB

maxi pads (the new yet to be released larger iPad)


----------



## johnp

mini pads (the ever-popular iPods)


----------



## jamesB

mini driver


----------



## johnp

mini stir (small rumble!)


----------



## eMacMan

resist stir (blanket taser justification)


----------



## jamesB

stir crazy


----------



## SINC

mons stir


----------



## jamesB

mons ewer (french anyone)


----------



## Aurora

mons venus


----------



## tilt

Pharaoh mons


----------



## SINC

come mons


----------



## johnp

dime mons


----------



## jamesB

dime store (westerns)


----------



## SINC

store bytes


----------



## Aurora

bytes eyes (fits the mouth)


----------



## jamesB

mosquito bytes


----------



## tilt

Man bytes (dog)


----------



## jamesB

man dingo


----------



## tilt

Dingo home (last night)


----------



## SINC

dingo out (either)


----------



## KC4

dingo ball


----------



## jamesB

ball dead (skinhead)


----------



## Kazak

ball loon


----------



## johnp

loon calls


----------



## jamesB

loon knee (funny money)


----------



## SINC

dub loon


----------



## Kazak

rubber dub (dub)


----------



## SINC

rubber maid


----------



## jamesB

USA rubber (or else nada)


----------



## tilt

*pipped*


----------



## Kazak

USA crazy (Jar-Jar)


----------



## SINC

crazy eyes


----------



## Kazak

Eyes ermine (Steve)


----------



## Aurora

caramel eyes


----------



## jamesB

idol eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes pie


----------



## Aurora

pie bald


----------



## SINC

rye bald


----------



## KC4

rye humor (funnier by the ounce, until it isn't)


----------



## Kazak

rye thing (in pain)


----------



## eMacMan

rye Perrin


----------



## Kazak

hung rye


----------



## johnp

rye pin


----------



## eMacMan

(pie bald) pin toe


----------



## Kazak

toe stand (jam)


----------



## jamesB

grand stand


----------



## SINC

stand ruse (the old course, St. Andrews)


----------



## jamesB

per ruse


----------



## KC4

buck ruse


----------



## SINC

saw buck


----------



## Kazak

(Tom) Saw your


----------



## SINC

cole saw


----------



## eMacMan

Dull Saw (Oklahoma)


----------



## jamesB

chain saw


----------



## Kazak

(Me Tarzan) you Chain


----------



## jamesB

chain letter


----------



## johnp

------


----------



## Kazak

(You letter . . . no.)

letter racy


----------



## jamesB

letter perfect


----------



## Kazak

letter rip


----------



## tilt

French letter


----------



## SINC

letter suffer


----------



## johnp

awaiting letter


----------



## jamesB

poison letter


----------



## Kazak

poison berry


----------



## johnp

berry nice (eh!!)


----------



## Kazak

Berry Manitou (at the 'Osis, Winnipegosis / the coldest spot south of the pole, yes)


----------



## tilt

Highly berry


----------



## SINC

tern berry (golf)


----------



## jamesB

berry delicious


----------



## SINC

blue berry


----------



## jamesB

blue balls (now that takes me back, away back...)


----------



## SINC

blue wing (on a gun)


----------



## jamesB

delta wing (on an aircraft)


----------



## SINC

wing ears


----------



## jamesB

shifting ears (manually)


----------



## eMacMan

she ears (AKA sheeps bane)


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

(lend) mere ears


----------



## SINC

mere ground (catch the brass ring)


----------



## eMacMan

cash mere


----------



## jamesB

cash you (awe nuts)


----------



## SINC

johnny cash


----------



## jamesB

here's Johnny


----------



## SINC

johnny walker


----------



## Aurora

johnny cake


----------



## jamesB

cake walk


----------



## Kazak

caulk walk


----------



## jamesB

moon walk


----------



## SINC

moon lit


----------



## johnp

moon phases


----------



## SINC

harvest moon


----------



## Aurora

moon shine


----------



## SINC

ma shine


----------



## Kazak

shine ess


----------



## jamesB

darken ess


----------



## SINC

fin ess


----------



## KC4

fin tizzy


----------



## SINC

gaul fin


----------



## KC4

doll fin


----------



## jamesB

fin ally


----------



## SINC

fin ale


----------



## jamesB

dark ale


----------



## SINC

woo dark


----------



## jamesB

dark side


----------



## johnp

side show


----------



## jamesB

show boat


----------



## Aurora

show girls


----------



## jamesB

girls galore


----------



## SINC

galore rhea


----------



## Aurora

galore guy ( am I gay or not?)


----------



## johnp

Guy Fawkes


----------



## jamesB

Red Fawkes


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## SINC

guy wire


----------



## Kazak

wadi Fawkes (going on here?)


----------



## jamesB

wadi doing


----------



## KC4

wadi yanomamo?


----------



## jamesB

yanomamo shabono


----------



## Kazak

shabono lawyer (works for free?)


----------



## Aurora

divorce lawyer


----------



## SINC

All that when post 25,832 was wrong?

divorce say


----------



## jamesB

say what 

(25,830 is questionable but 25,831 looks wrong making 25,832 correct)
did I get the math right?


----------



## Kazak

Your math is impeccable, jamesB. 25830 was late, so I pulled it (two posts actually came up between mine and the one I thought I was following).

say leant


----------



## SINC

Ah, the old look at the former page trick. 

say crap (to be nice)


----------



## eMacMan

say shells


----------



## jamesB

here say


----------



## Abby

split here


----------



## SINC

here after


----------



## Kazak

maniacal after


----------



## jamesB

after math


----------



## SINC

math odd


----------



## eMacMan

odd ferrous


----------



## SINC

meth odd


----------



## Aurora

meth lab


----------



## johnp

meth annul


----------



## Aurora

annul retentive


----------



## SINC

annul mint


----------



## johnp

annul event


----------



## jamesB

event tulle


----------



## Kazak

event fool


----------



## jamesB

nobodies fool


----------



## eMacMan

Fossil fool (AKA MP or congress man)


----------



## SINC

fool lash


----------



## johnp

fool proof


----------



## jamesB

idiot proof


----------



## KC4

proof yourself


----------



## Kazak

yourself fish


----------



## SINC

standoff fish


----------



## jamesB

fish bone


----------



## SINC

tram bone (played on trollies)


----------



## johnp

bone fish


----------



## Aurora

bone glue


----------



## SINC

bone dry


----------



## Kazak

bone appetite


----------



## SINC

tee bone (steak)


----------



## jamesB

bone adventure


----------



## SINC

bone part


----------



## KC4

Tray Bone


----------



## Aurora

tray sir (bullet)


----------



## Kazak

Tray Cool (Green Day)


----------



## jamesB

(Calvin) Cool ridge


----------



## Kazak

(Myra) Bracken ridge


----------



## jamesB

bracken fern


----------



## Aurora

bracken forth (busy, busy, busy)


----------



## SINC

forth July


----------



## Aurora

forth coming


----------



## SINC

venture forth


----------



## Kazak

Venture Highway


----------



## jamesB

venture capital


----------



## SINC

capital licks (not recommended in typography)


----------



## jamesB

capital lies


----------



## SINC

dial lies (old phones)


----------



## jamesB

True Lies (Hilarious movie)


----------



## SINC

bee lies


----------



## johnp

uphill lies


----------



## jamesB

uphill struggle


----------



## KC4

struggle wi*thin* (the dieter's lament)


----------



## johnp

within oneself


----------



## SINC

like oneself


----------



## Aurora

like able


----------



## SINC

child like


----------



## Aurora

child bearing


----------



## jamesB

bearing down


----------



## SINC

cards down


----------



## jamesB

flash cards


----------



## tilt

Whiff flash (caused by bending forward too quickly to smell something)


----------



## KC4

whiff ouch (you, I would be wost!)


----------



## Kazak

where whiff (all)


----------



## jamesB

whiff eltry


----------



## SINC

dan whiff (what Elmer Fudd doesn't have)


----------



## Aurora

dan surfeit (what you need in the chorus line)


----------



## tilt

Dan sir


----------



## SINC

said dan (with 4 doors)


----------



## KC4

Dan glee (happy about things that hang)


----------



## SINC

ugh glee


----------



## Kazak

span glee


----------



## jamesB

span dex


----------



## SINC

span kings


----------



## jamesB

undertake kings


----------



## tilt

Undertake err


----------



## jamesB

err attic


----------



## SINC

attic door


----------



## johnp

attic char


----------



## jamesB

char acter


----------



## johnp

char person


----------



## SINC

pre char


----------



## jamesB

pre cursor


----------



## johnp

frozen cursor


----------



## jamesB

frozen toes


----------



## johnp

comma toes


----------



## Aurora

comma here (I'ma gonna giva you Treat)


----------



## Kazak

Comma Chameleon

(Like the new avatar, johnp. Have you met KC4?)


----------



## SINC

comma mist


----------



## jamesB

comma nover


----------



## SINC

nover cane


----------



## Kazak

Cane enAble


----------



## KC4

ark cane 

(Dear Noah,
We could have sworn you said we were leaving at 5 p.m., not a.m.
The Unicorns)

P.S. Yes johnp - Love the new veil-tail G-fish avatar! Woot!


----------



## Kazak

Ark kansas


----------



## SINC

blackened ark


----------



## KC4

Blackened Snapper


----------



## Kazak

(You snapper . . . )

siesta snapper


----------



## SINC

red snapper


----------



## Aurora

red neck


----------



## jamesB

neck tie (a party worth being late to)


----------



## Kazak

tie pay (blood)


----------



## SINC

dogs pay (at yer vet)


----------



## johnp

dogs leds


----------



## tilt

Leds zeppelin


----------



## jamesB

bobs leds


----------



## SINC

siska bobs


----------



## Aurora

sorry 'bout that 99


----------



## jamesB

siska toon


----------



## SINC

mount toon


----------



## Aurora

toon ice


----------



## SINC

corn ice


----------



## jamesB

corn knee


----------



## SINC

knee dell

That is very odd. when I used the word "dell" it automatically made it a hot link to Dell Computer's web site. Does this happen to anyone else? I've flagged this post to the mods to see if there is some bug that causes this.

EDIT: I see the mods have undone that hot link. That was sure unusual.


----------



## jamesB

knee pads


----------



## KC4

knee deep....knee deep....knee deep...knee deep knee deep knee deep.... (I toad you so)


----------



## Kazak

crow knee


----------



## jamesB

eat crow


----------



## SINC

crow dead


----------



## Kazak

Crow magnum


----------



## KC4

Crow bar 

(A crow walks into a bar and orders a beer. 
"Would you like it in a glass?" asks the bartender. 
"Only if it's a beaker" says the crow.)


----------



## Aurora

bar sinister


----------



## SINC

bar barrack


----------



## Kazak

(grin) and barrack


----------



## johnp

tars and


----------



## SINC

whites and


----------



## Kazak

amperes and


----------



## Aurora

and gate


----------



## Kazak

gate toe (birthday, for instance)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

ton toe (kemo sabe too)


----------



## jamesB

washing ton


----------



## johnp

won ton


----------



## Kazak

wan tonne


----------



## SINC

tonne ettes (school band instrument)


----------



## jamesB

crump ettes (english delicacy)


----------



## tilt

Etts over


----------



## SINC

over easy


----------



## Aurora

easy pickings


----------



## SINC

speak easy


----------



## Aurora

easy street


----------



## SINC

dog street ( a reward)


----------



## jamesB

dog watch (a navy thing)


----------



## Aurora

dog days


----------



## SINC

days leaper


----------



## jamesB

leaper con


----------



## SINC

fall con


----------



## johnp

fall colours


----------



## Aurora

pit fall


----------



## SINC

staw pit


----------



## johnp

baled straw


----------



## spudmac

straw poll


----------



## jamesB

straw boss


----------



## KC4

Boss Kegs (make the Lido Shuffle hard to do)


----------



## SINC

The word in post 25,989 was staw folks, not straw, no 'r' in it.


----------



## SINC

boss nova


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> The word in post 25,989 was staw folks, not straw, no 'r' in it.


(It was johnp's fault :lmao

boss kegs


----------



## Aurora

beer kegs


----------



## jamesB

beer steins


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> (It was johnp's fault :lmao


there yugo 

Drat, you changed it on me!

So:

Phyllis steins


----------



## Aurora

Phyllis Inn (give us all the dirt)


----------



## jamesB

sift phyllis


----------



## Kazak

metro phyllis


----------



## johnp

metro planning (don't you wish!!)

(yup, you got me - aged eyes, eh!!


----------



## jamesB

metro nome


----------



## SINC

nome alaska


----------



## tilt

Garden nome


----------



## jamesB

Nome nugget (newspaper)


----------



## SINC

gold nugget


----------



## johnp

overpriced gold


----------



## SINC

growin' gold


----------



## jamesB

winning gold


----------



## johnp

gold fishes (I resisted, but had to say it!!)


----------



## SINC

fishes hit (ask W. C. Fields about it)


----------



## jamesB

outfield hit


----------



## SINC

hit parade


----------



## jamesB

pride parade


----------



## SINC

pimm pride (furry cadillac)


----------



## johnp

show pride


----------



## SINC

ask show


----------



## Kazak

show Nerf


----------



## johnp

slide show


----------



## SINC

show worse


----------



## Kazak

worse stead


----------



## SINC

row worse


----------



## jamesB

row wing


----------



## Aurora

wing nut


----------



## jamesB

nut bar


----------



## SINC

bar nickel


----------



## KC4

nickel odium (not givin' a plugged ...)


----------



## Kazak

odium river (dat o'dium river)


----------



## jamesB

river rafting


----------



## SINC

chic rafting


----------



## tilt

Arab chic


----------



## SINC

chic peas


----------



## KC4

Peas, friend. (popular ehMacian's sign-off)


----------



## Kazak

be friend


----------



## KC4

friend ship


----------



## Aurora

ship wreck


----------



## jamesB

wreck beach


----------



## KC4

Sasha beach


----------



## jamesB

beach head


----------



## Aurora

head games


----------



## Kazak

games tore


----------



## jamesB

war games


----------



## Aurora

war monger


----------



## Kazak

monger ell 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

barb ell


----------



## Kazak

ell amino (pqr...)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## johnp

moray ell


----------



## SINC

dumb ell


----------



## Kazak

rap ell


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

rap crap (most of it anyway)


----------



## johnp

rap tours (big, beautiful birds)


----------



## jamesB

rap pour


----------



## Kazak

pour table


----------



## jamesB

pool table


----------



## Aurora

secretary pool


----------



## johnp

secretary bird


----------



## jamesB

Bird colonel


----------



## Kazak

bird done


----------



## johnp

done deal


----------



## jamesB

dirty deal


----------



## SINC

eye deal


----------



## johnp

bulls eye


----------



## jamesB

bulls hit


----------



## SINC

bulls perm


----------



## Kazak

perm isle (allowance)


----------



## SINC

isle lands


----------



## jamesB

emerald isle


----------



## SINC

tens isle


----------



## eMacMan

sty isle


----------



## Aurora

pig sty


----------



## SINC

sty less


----------



## jamesB

mind less


----------



## Kazak

brain less


----------



## jamesB

brain drain


----------



## Kazak

ascii drain (letters from the sky!)


----------



## KC4

ascii hill (lots of downhill characters here)


----------



## jamesB

knob hill


----------



## SINC

hill billy


----------



## jamesB

billy goat


----------



## SINC

goat it


----------



## Kazak

man goat (fruit Pan?)


----------



## jamesB

man grove


----------



## SINC

grove veil


----------



## jamesB

sir veil


----------



## eMacMan

veil ants


----------



## SINC

comer ants


----------



## eMacMan

ants see


----------



## johnp

hidder ants


----------



## jamesB

malfease ants


----------



## johnp

pat ants


----------



## jamesB

pat rick


----------



## johnp

rick nelson (hope you are resting in peace Ricky!!)


----------



## Aurora

half nelson


----------



## johnp

half beaks (the fish ones!!)


----------



## jamesB

half baked


----------



## Kazak

half knots


----------



## jamesB

will knots


----------



## Kazak

knots sophist (slow down)


----------



## jamesB

granny knots


----------



## eMacMan

surfin' knots


----------



## jamesB

littles knots


----------



## Kazak

Huge knots


----------



## tilt

Huge Grant (an obese English actor)


----------



## Kazak

Grant arena (vehicle)


----------



## SINC

flag grant


----------



## jamesB

red flag


----------



## Aurora

flag rant


----------



## jamesB

vibe rant


----------



## Kazak

restore rant


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB

ignore rant


----------



## SINC

rant sid


----------



## jamesB

place Sid


----------



## SINC

place mint


----------



## jamesB

Spear mint


----------



## Aurora

govern mint


----------



## johnp

mint condition


----------



## Aurora

establish mint


----------



## johnp

treat mint


----------



## Kazak

treat hopper


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

mains treat


----------



## Aurora

treat ease


----------



## johnp

pup ease (thoughts of Dr.G's little ones!!)


----------



## jamesB

ease meant


----------



## johnp

fish ease (some of my favourite critters!!)


----------



## jamesB

fish bones


----------



## SINC

bones pike


----------



## jamesB

marlins pike


----------



## johnp

pike chowder


----------



## Kazak

chowder room (where girl clams go to freshen up)


----------



## jamesB

padded room


----------



## SINC

room bah


----------



## Kazak

room attic


----------



## Aurora

bat room (da-da-da-da, da,da,da,da)


----------



## SINC

bat alien


----------



## jamesB

com bat


----------



## SINC

bat chess


----------



## johnp

bat ray


----------



## jamesB

some ray


----------



## SINC

beet ray


----------



## Kazak

beet rail


----------



## SINC

beet wean


----------



## jamesB

wean airs (and beans)


----------



## johnp

mac airs


----------



## jamesB

Big Mac


----------



## johnp

mac corral


----------



## Aurora

okay corral


----------



## johnp

okay dokey


----------



## KC4

Tooth dokey


----------



## SINC

corral reef


----------



## KC4

bathing reef (What? No more hot water?)


----------



## SINC

reef verse


----------



## Kazak

reef furs


----------



## SINC

furs kins beejacon


----------



## Kazak

kins aesthetic


----------



## SINC

bucks kins


----------



## Kazak

bucks fad (an unskilled lover)


----------



## jamesB

saw bucks


----------



## KC4

bucks stroke (chicken swimming on its back)


----------



## Kazak

My stroke (a dead conductor)


----------



## jamesB

too stroke (noisy smokey motor bike)


----------



## SINC

tat too


----------



## KC4

tat tell (I know where your ink is)


----------



## jamesB

Hoe tell


----------



## SINC

gums hoe


----------



## Kazak

Hoe key


----------



## SINC

key parse


----------



## KC4

parse nips


----------



## jamesB

turn nips


----------



## SINC

nips kin


----------



## johnp

bears kin


----------



## SINC

bears cat


----------



## jamesB

cat telly (pasta)


----------



## SINC

cat scan


----------



## KC4

Tusk Scan (very large al dente x-ray)


----------



## jamesB

Scan tea (swim suits)


----------



## SINC

tea son


----------



## johnp

sanford's son (hi, lamont!!)


----------



## jamesB

Tie son (ear biter)


----------



## SINC

tie knee


----------



## Kazak

tie quando (quando quando)


----------



## SINC

hostile tie


----------



## Aurora

tie breaker


----------



## SINC

breaker morant (movie)


----------



## Aurora

deal breaker


----------



## SINC

eyed deal


----------



## Aurora

miss deal


----------



## eMacMan

Miss Terry


----------



## Kazak

miss diagnose


----------



## SINC

miss styles (no bunkers)


----------



## Aurora

miss steak


----------



## SINC

claim steak


----------



## jamesB

claim check


----------



## SINC

claim race


----------



## jamesB

race cyst


----------



## SINC

cyst tern


----------



## Aurora

west tern


----------



## SINC

low west


----------



## KC4

Gnu west


----------



## SINC

sin gnu


----------



## jamesB

sin bad


----------



## SINC

bad lands


----------



## Aurora

bad karma


----------



## KC4

Karma Chameleon


----------



## SINC

karma at (keep the carpet clean)


----------



## jamesB

at chew (gazuntite)


----------



## Kazak

at tack


----------



## SINC

tach shack (down by the barns)


----------



## eMacMan

(Clear the tracks it's)
Eddie Shack


----------



## jamesB

fast eddie


----------



## SINC

eddie albert (Green Acres)


----------



## jamesB

steady eddie


----------



## johnp

going steady


----------



## jamesB

going downhill


----------



## Kazak

going pains


----------



## SINC

pains taking


----------



## johnp

berth pains (cramped spaces!!)


----------



## jamesB

upper berth


----------



## johnp

fixer upper (someone I need!!)


----------



## SINC

lasts upper


----------



## jamesB

out lasts


----------



## SINC

lasts pace (in the parking lot)


----------



## johnp

snails pace


----------



## SINC

pace iffy


----------



## jamesB

pace maker


----------



## Aurora

your maker (meet)


----------



## SINC

your eek


----------



## jamesB

bees eek


----------



## Kazak

bay bees


----------



## SINC

balm bay


----------



## johnp

bay buoy


----------



## Aurora

buoy stress


----------



## jamesB

seem stress


----------



## eMacMan

bed stress


----------



## SINC

murphy bed


----------



## jamesB

murphy slaw


----------



## SINC

coal slaw


----------



## Kazak

slaw abiding


----------



## SINC

slaw belly (asian fruit)


----------



## johnp

halibut belly (dim sum, yum!!)


----------



## SINC

under belly


----------



## Aurora

under arm


----------



## SINC

arm band


----------



## johnp

band ages


----------



## jamesB

all ages


----------



## Kazak

append ages


----------



## jamesB

append dicks


----------



## SINC

dicks tory (And Jane too)


----------



## Aurora

..


----------



## jamesB

common tory


----------



## SINC

fact tory


----------



## johnp

fact tours


----------



## jamesB

fact tule


----------



## Kazak

catarrh fact


----------



## SINC

catarrh rack


----------



## Kazak

rack ****


----------



## SINC

billiard rack


----------



## Kazak

(if I had a) billiard dollars


----------



## jamesB

silver dollars


----------



## SINC

quick silver


----------



## Aurora

quick books


----------



## KC4

Quick Anthedon  (Like a spagetti western , only Greek)


----------



## SINC

quick lea


----------



## jamesB

lea key (my boat's sinking)


----------



## SINC

tour key


----------



## jamesB

advent tour


----------



## SINC

tour knee


----------



## jamesB

knee capping (bill collector)


----------



## eMacMan

Can knee (exceptionally bright Scotsman)


----------



## Aurora

too can


----------



## johnp

can eyeball


----------



## jamesB

glass eyeball


----------



## SINC

shot glass


----------



## johnp

dentures glass


----------



## Aurora

glass houses


----------



## jamesB

green houses


----------



## SINC

houses it


----------



## Kazak

(little) pink houses


----------



## jamesB

pink Oh (McCarthyism)


----------



## johnp

Oh Henry (when I need a sweet fix!)


----------



## SINC

oh crap


----------



## Aurora

oh susanna


----------



## SINC

binge oh


----------



## Kazak

Binge cherries (overeat)


----------



## Aurora

binge laden (I didn't think he even drank)


----------



## SINC

gar binge


----------



## Kazak

vine gar


----------



## SINC

grape vine


----------



## Kazak

grape poupon


----------



## KC4

poupon aspic (mustard done wrong)


----------



## SINC

poupon ewe


----------



## Kazak

Ewe crane


----------



## SINC

crane berries


----------



## jamesB

bunny berries (tasteless and woody, yuk!)


----------



## KC4

Bunny Inclined (notorious gangsters)


----------



## SINC

some bunny (up there loves me)


----------



## jamesB

bunny love (similar to puppy love, only more fun)


----------



## SINC

sewing love


----------



## jamesB

love sick


----------



## johnp

young love (the song, as sung by Sonny James)


----------



## SINC

first love (in the song)


----------



## jamesB

first strike


----------



## KC4

(Big) Wheel strike


----------



## SINC

wheel house


----------



## eMacMan

wheel sore (post game reality)


----------



## jamesB

ferris wheel


----------



## SINC

sir wheel (said Elmer Fudd)


----------



## jamesB

fifth wheel


----------



## SINC

wheel ease


----------



## johnp

fishing wheel


----------



## KC4

Fishing lines ("Hey Goldie, swim around this sand bar often?")


----------



## jamesB

poetic lines


----------



## johnp

tight lines ("heh big red, not too often, scared of you big guys!!")


----------



## Aurora

land lines


----------



## SINC

lines core


----------



## Aurora

marine core


----------



## SINC

games core


----------



## Kazak

soffit core (yes, yes, right there, by the fascia boards, oh yes)


----------



## SINC

fours core


----------



## jamesB

core value


----------



## SINC

core late


----------



## johnp

savings core


----------



## KC4

Forrest core (and seven years ago...)


----------



## SINC

time forrest (bedtime)


----------



## jamesB

Forrest Gump


----------



## Aurora

forrest all (US warship)


----------



## jamesB

forrest warden


----------



## SINC

game warden


----------



## jamesB

game leg


----------



## SINC

boot leg


----------



## eMacMan

leg alas (for you Middle Earth fans)


----------



## jamesB

leg go (for the kid in us all)


----------



## Kazak

leg end


----------



## johnp

restless leg


----------



## SINC

restless sleep


----------



## jamesB

sleep apnea


----------



## johnp

counting sleep (1 baa, 2 baa, and etc., to get to sleep)


----------



## SINC

diss counting


----------



## Aurora

diss array


----------



## Kazak

Array bean (Nights)


----------



## jamesB

bean there (done that!)


----------



## SINC

bean ball


----------



## johnp

has bean


----------



## SINC

bean bag


----------



## jamesB

dirt bag


----------



## SINC

dirt teed


----------



## jamesB

teed off


----------



## SINC

off hand


----------



## Kazak

off vicious


----------



## jamesB

stand off


----------



## Kazak

off fall


----------



## SINC

land fall


----------



## johnp

fall colours


----------



## Aurora

fall guy


----------



## jamesB

guy wire


----------



## SINC

wire less


----------



## jamesB

clue less


----------



## SINC

clue token (i.e.: lead pipe)


----------



## jamesB

token eyes


----------



## eMacMan

liquid eyes


----------



## jamesB

custom eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes right


----------



## johnp

right chess


----------



## SINC

fourth right


----------



## jedistemo

fourth place


----------



## SINC

place sid


----------



## Aurora

place mat


----------



## Kazak

Mat tilde


----------



## johnp

four mat


----------



## jamesB

four most


----------



## SINC

dew four


----------



## johnp

dew ***


----------



## SINC

mill dew


----------



## Kazak

dew tee


----------



## johnp

froggy dew


----------



## SINC

dew T-Fal


----------



## jamesB

can dew (reactor)


----------



## SINC

can ape


----------



## jamesB

can knot


----------



## SINC

can gnu


----------



## jamesB

can goods


----------



## SINC

pea can


----------



## johnp

can can (great music and dance)


----------



## KC4

Pele can (mythical Hawaiian bird who can cook the fish in her large bill before she eats them)


----------



## jamesB

merry can (happy folks, south of the 49th)


----------



## SINC

sum merry


----------



## jamesB

sum where


----------



## KC4

Where wolf?


----------



## SINC

under where


----------



## Aurora

cook where


----------



## Kazak

cook cough


----------



## jamesB

cough drop


----------



## SINC

cough fins


----------



## Kazak

ender fins


----------



## johnp

paired fins


----------



## Aurora

paired apple


----------



## KC4

Paired dime


----------



## Kazak

Dime tap


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurora

KC4 said:


> Paired dime


:clap:
good one
dime trick


----------



## SINC

trick pony


----------



## jamesB

pony up


----------



## SINC

up side


----------



## johnp

check up


----------



## Kazak

Check Republic


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB

Republic khan


----------



## johnp

tin khan (often worth more than the contents!!)


----------



## SINC

khan panes


----------



## jamesB

growing panes


----------



## SINC

panes mashed


----------



## jamesB

sam mashed


----------



## SINC

float sam


----------



## jamesB

jet sam


----------



## SINC

jet stream


----------



## jamesB

stream liner


----------



## SINC

eye liner


----------



## Kazak

High liner (Arrr, Billy . . .)


----------



## Macfury

High Queue (Japanese poem)


----------



## eMacMan

High tens


----------



## SINC

tens ion


----------



## johnp

chief tens


----------



## SINC

mar tens (purple ones)


----------



## Kazak

mar tenet


----------



## johnp

mar belly


----------



## jamesB

belly dance


----------



## Aurora

belly up


----------



## jamesB

belly bumping (two fat guys fighting)


----------



## Aurora

belly button


----------



## johnp

belly warmers (hot-rums, soups, et al)


----------



## jamesB

belly laugh


----------



## jedistemo

jelly belly


----------



## jamesB

jelly fish


----------



## SINC

jelly been


----------



## Kazak

jelly us


----------



## jamesB

Fest us (Marshall Dillons sidekick)


----------



## SINC

October fest


----------



## Aurora

fest erred (oh oh)


----------



## SINC

fest hive


----------



## jamesB

fest herring


----------



## eMacMan

herring loss (blame the Spaniards!)


----------



## SINC

loss says


----------



## jamesB

Loss Vegas


----------



## Kazak

vegas nerve


----------



## SINC

nerve anna


----------



## jamesB

lotto nerve


----------



## johnp

lotto turkey (for some today!)


----------



## eMacMan

lurking turkey


----------



## SINC

lurking disaster


----------



## johnp

cougars lurking (trails posted!!)


----------



## SINC

cougars hit


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> cougars hit


good one ^

contract hit


----------



## SINC

contract oar


----------



## johnp

oar fun


----------



## SINC

oar ankle


----------



## jamesB

ankle bracelet


----------



## Aurora

ankle socks


----------



## Kazak

try ankle


----------



## SINC

miss try


----------



## cdncableguy

try cycle


----------



## SINC

try mister


----------



## jamesB

pole try


----------



## eMacMan

pole cats (phew!)


----------



## jamesB

cats meow


----------



## Kazak

Row meow (and Juliet)


----------



## SINC

hedge row


----------



## Aurora

hedge hogs


----------



## SINC

hogs pam


----------



## Aurora

pam purred


----------



## SINC

pam purse


----------



## Aurora

purse ewe


----------



## jamesB

pea ewe


----------



## Aurora

pea knuckle


----------



## johnp

sweet pea (pretty and nicely-fragrant flowers!!)


----------



## jamesB

pea soup


----------



## Kazak

pea queuers (tuvwxyz)


----------



## jamesB

pea shooter


----------



## Aurora

dough pea (one of the 7 dwarfs)


----------



## SINC

need dough


----------



## johnp

dough naught


----------



## jamesB

naught telus (Captn' Nemo)


----------



## SINC

telus lies


----------



## jamesB

true lies (a hilarious movie)


----------



## SINC

lies sense


----------



## KC4

Tutankhamen sense (ancient Egyptian know-how)


----------



## Aurora

sense less


----------



## SINC

less sorta (think baseball)


----------



## jamesB

Sleep less (in Seattle)


----------



## Kazak

Lover sleep


----------



## SINC

rabbit sleep


----------



## jamesB

sleep walking


----------



## SINC

as sleep


----------



## jamesB

sleep apnea


----------



## SINC

sleep ping


----------



## jamesB

ping pong


----------



## SINC

cam ping


----------



## jamesB

cam four


----------



## johnp

webs cam


----------



## SINC

cam ells


----------



## johnp

cam brian


----------



## SINC

web cam


----------



## jamesB

web feet


----------



## Kazak

impossible feet


----------



## johnp

feet flops


----------



## SINC

flops hack


----------



## Aurora

hack kneed


----------



## SINC

hack curse


----------



## jamesB

hack key (New York taxi driver)


----------



## SINC

key know (vegas game)


----------



## jamesB

know ledge


----------



## Kazak

ledge Kitimat (not a bastard)


----------



## jamesB

Kazak said:


> ledge Kitimat (not a bastard)


Shouldn't talk with a mouthful.

all ledge


----------



## Kazak

matrimony all


----------



## SINC

all most


----------



## Kazak

four most (choose your spelling)


----------



## SINC

most ache


----------



## jamesB

pan ache


----------



## SINC

ache key


----------



## jamesB

Key Largo


----------



## SINC

key nest


----------



## jamesB

dork key


----------



## SINC

dork nob


----------



## KC4

dork ness (falls)


----------



## SINC

dork knight


----------



## KC4

knight watch


----------



## SINC

knight stand


----------



## jamesB

stand off


----------



## SINC

geld off


----------



## jamesB

geld ding


----------



## SINC

ding ohs


----------



## Aurora

ohs hit


----------



## Kazak

hit tech


----------



## johnp

tech tonic


----------



## SINC

plate tonic


----------



## Kazak

tonic quarter


----------



## SINC

quarter section


----------



## jamesB

section nine


----------



## Aurora

saturn nine


----------



## Kazak

Saturn day


----------



## jamesB

dooms day


----------



## Aurora

day dream


----------



## SINC

holler day


----------



## jamesB

pay day


----------



## Kazak

two pay


----------



## SINC

two sum


----------



## Kazak

lean two


----------



## KC4

Sarule lean ( a blue Sardinian)


----------



## SINC

lean budget


----------



## jamesB

budget rentals


----------



## SINC

rentals pot


----------



## eMacMan

Auric rentals


----------



## SINC

auric call


----------



## jamesB

super auric


----------



## johnp

super duper


----------



## jamesB

Super califragilistic (expialidocious)


----------



## johnp

attending super


----------



## jamesB

attending physician


----------



## SINC

physician degree


----------



## Kazak

nuclear physician


----------



## SINC

nuclear fishin'


----------



## jamesB

gone fishin'


----------



## SINC

jar gone


----------



## jamesB

jar head


----------



## SINC

jar red


----------



## KC4

red rum


----------



## SINC

rum bulled


----------



## KC4

Scram bulled


----------



## jamesB

tum bulled


----------



## johnp

hum bulled


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> tum bulled


Salminged?

tacit turn


----------



## SINC

turn ackey


----------



## jamesB

hum ping


----------



## SINC

^ Whoops

Tacky turn


----------



## jamesB

^Whoops, I don't think so, this thread got derailed right after post #26568

sleep ping


----------



## SINC

So it did 

ping pong


----------



## eMacMan

shawl ping


----------



## SINC

boo shawl


----------



## jamesB

boo who


----------



## SINC

donna who (old TV talk show)


----------



## jamesB

doctor who


----------



## eMacMan

who doughnut


----------



## SINC

who sears (Indiana)


----------



## jamesB

who are (house of ill repute)


----------



## SINC

are me


----------



## johnp

knot me


----------



## jamesB

granny knot


----------



## Kazak

granny phone


----------



## SINC

tea granny


----------



## Kazak

gravy tea (a Newtonian snack)


----------



## KC4

gravy ditty (heavy song about being in the sauce)


----------



## johnp

what ditty (do?)


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> what ditty (do?)


Good one!

Absurd ditty


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## Kazak

(Are You) Being Absurd?


----------



## KC4

Being There


----------



## jamesB

there four


----------



## Kazak

there spray


----------



## jamesB

over spray


----------



## SINC

over take


----------



## Kazak

par take


----------



## jamesB

take five


----------



## SINC

five pin


----------



## jamesB

rolling pin


----------



## SINC

pin ache


----------



## jamesB

must ache


----------



## KC4

names ache


----------



## SINC

sir names


----------



## jamesB

sir repetitious


----------



## Kazak

sir feet


----------



## johnp

fish sir


----------



## SINC

sell fish


----------



## jamesB

fish monger


----------



## SINC

monger all


----------



## Kazak

sell amender


----------



## johnp

all toes


----------



## eMacMan

Back on track 

sell suss


----------



## johnp

eMacMan said:


> Back on track
> 
> sell suss


Nope .... #26613 was 'off track'

(not that I really care, eh!! )


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Nope .... #26613 was 'off track'
> 
> (not that I really care, eh!! )


Indeed.

get toes


----------



## johnp

notch toes


----------



## SINC

notch orally


----------



## jamesB

orally excited


----------



## Kazak

(Yep. Major goof on my part. Apologies, all.)

Radar Orally (M*A*S*H*)


----------



## SINC

patty orally (an Irish guy)


----------



## jamesB

cow patty (watch where you step)


----------



## SINC

cow hide


----------



## jamesB

Raw Hide


----------



## SINC

raw cuss


----------



## jamesB

cuss words


----------



## SINC

cuss turd


----------



## Kazak

foe cuss


----------



## eMacMan

mew cuss


----------



## KC4

mew chachos


----------



## jamesB

mew wing


----------



## Kazak

ssh wing


----------



## Aurora

wing nut


----------



## SINC

ropes wing


----------



## KC4

missent ropes


----------



## SINC

tight ropes


----------



## jamesB

go ropes (frowned upon in the workplace)


----------



## Kazak

fella ropes


----------



## jamesB

fella show


----------



## SINC

show worse


----------



## eMacMan

Worse haw


----------



## KC4

Rick's haw


----------



## Aurora

haw tea


----------



## SINC

haw key


----------



## Aurora

key lime


----------



## jamesB

quick lime


----------



## SINC

lime rick


----------



## jamesB

rick shaw


----------



## SINC

pat rick


----------



## eMacMan

fair rick (ironed that one out)


----------



## KC4

dare rick


----------



## Aurora

frigid dare


----------



## jamesB

dare knot


----------



## johnp

(it's) over dare


----------



## SINC

bend over


----------



## eMacMan

And over (MA)


----------



## johnp

slopped over


----------



## Aurora

over speed


----------



## SINC

dog speed (on my lawn)


----------



## Aurora

speed kills


----------



## SINC

cats kills


----------



## Aurora

cats hit (nothin' worse)


----------



## SINC

hit chess (tie up yer horse)


----------



## Aurora

not chess (on your gun)


----------



## jamesB

will not (on your six)


----------



## SINC

noses not (ugh)


----------



## Kazak

hip noses


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> hip noses


Ha! 


Prague noses (Czech out this aroma!)


----------



## Kazak

cattle Prague


----------



## KC4

cattle ack!


----------



## Kazak

cattle tonic (that's why they look that way)


----------



## SINC

blue tonic (sad relationship)


----------



## jamesB

tonic water


----------



## SINC

tech tonic


----------



## KC4

hyper tonic ( woot woot woot woot woot woot wo|ot woot )


----------



## SINC

hyper son (works at Hy's)


----------



## Kazak

Hyper ion


----------



## jamesB

hyper ventilate


----------



## Kazak

ventilate ion


----------



## jamesB

ion exchange


----------



## Kazak

spanned exchange (you can count it from the outside)


----------



## jamesB

foreign exchange


----------



## SINC

foreign one


----------



## johnp

foreign air


----------



## SINC

done air


----------



## Aurora

air supply


----------



## KC4

welch air (the kind offered, then pulled away at the last minute)


----------



## SINC

debone air


----------



## jamesB

Legion air


----------



## Aurora

Foreign Legion


----------



## KC4

foreign body


----------



## SINC

body snatcher


----------



## Aurora

body art


----------



## KC4

art tickle


----------



## SINC

cousin art


----------



## jamesB

art see (folksy)


----------



## SINC

giraffe art


----------



## Kazak

art official


----------



## SINC

golf art


----------



## Aurora

art deco


----------



## jamesB

graffiti art


----------



## Kazak

Art buckle


----------



## SINC

deep art


----------



## Kazak

deep six


----------



## Macfury

six fiend


----------



## Kazak

fiend dish


----------



## jamesB

dish honesty


----------



## SINC

rad dish


----------



## jamesB

rad tickle


----------



## KC4

rad icarus


----------



## SINC

rad ical


----------



## johnp

miss rad


----------



## SINC

con rad (Black among others)


----------



## KC4

con cusses (what happens when a 6ft 1in person goes through a 6 foot doorway)


----------



## Aurora

con stable


----------



## SINC

stable lies


----------



## KC4

time stable


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> con cusses (what happens when a 6ft 1in person goes through a 6 foot doorway)


How'd you know?

stable diet


----------



## jamesB

turn stable


----------



## SINC

saw turn (wine)


----------



## Kazak

saw umber


----------



## SINC

nah saw (Bahamas)


----------



## jamesB

saw filer


----------



## Aurora

saw tooth


----------



## jamesB

saber tooth


----------



## SINC

tooth pick


----------



## eMacMan

pick Tourettes


----------



## jamesB

pick key


----------



## Aurora

turn key


----------



## johnp

skeleton key


----------



## jamesB

Red Skeleton


----------



## eMacMan

red undulant


----------



## jamesB

Red October


----------



## johnp

October festing


----------



## jamesB

in festing


----------



## SINC

for in


----------



## jamesB

for mulla


----------



## Aurora

for tune


----------



## jamesB

off tune


----------



## SINC

bug off


----------



## jamesB

bug repellant


----------



## SINC

bug grough


----------



## Aurora

grough up


----------



## SINC

back up


----------



## jamesB

smarten up


----------



## Kazak

doc smarten


----------



## SINC

doc turds


----------



## johnp

Baby Doc


----------



## jamesB

cuss turds


----------



## Kazak

Hudson's Baby


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> doc turds





johnp said:


> Baby Doc





jamesB said:


> cuss turds





Kazak said:


> Hudson's Baby


Whoops, not sure how we got here, maybe via:

baby steps


----------



## jamesB

European steps


----------



## Aurora

steps tool


----------



## jamesB

dogs tool


----------



## Kazak

tool ate


----------



## SINC

tool leas (on the roof of yer car for skis)


----------



## jamesB

dull tool


----------



## SINC

infant dull


----------



## Kazak

dull lard


----------



## SINC

can dull


----------



## jamesB

Can Do (reactor)


----------



## SINC

do fuss


----------



## KC4

fuss turd (Gray Poopon anyone?)


----------



## jamesB

fuss budget


----------



## Kazak

can't budget


----------



## KC4

budget fairy (the one who comes at night and takes coins from you)


----------



## Kazak

Fairy land!


----------



## SINC

fairy boat


----------



## johnp

fairy crossings


----------



## SINC

whiff fairy


----------



## Macfury

band whiff


----------



## johnp

cheese whiff


----------



## SINC

cheese whiz


----------



## KC4

Ghee whiz


----------



## SINC

ben ghee (movie about a dog)


----------



## Aurora

ben gay


----------



## jamesB

ben dare (done dat)


----------



## SINC

frigid dare


----------



## jamesB

frigid ditty


----------



## SINC

come ditty


----------



## Kazak

inter come


----------



## SINC

come unionist


----------



## Kazak

unionist ta


----------



## SINC

vis ta


----------



## Aurora

ta boo


----------



## jamesB

ta da


----------



## johnp

man ta


----------



## SINC

he man


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> he man


He Haven (Almost Heaven)


----------



## SINC

banish he


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> banish he


He Banish (He Banish thee from...)


----------



## SINC

clic he


----------



## johnp

he said (she did too!!)


----------



## SINC

clot he


----------



## SINC

clot ored


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> clot ored
> 
> 
> 
> Clot Thing (Something I have on)
Click to expand...


----------



## jamesB

thing king (about you)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> thing king (about you)


Some Thing


----------



## SINC

fro thing


----------



## Aurora

thing king


----------



## SINC

thing oat (ribs are showing)


----------



## jamesB

Aurora said:


> thing king


must be an echo in here:

she oat (wiener pig)


----------



## Aurora

jamesB said:


> must be an echo in here:
> 
> she oat (wiener pig)


Sorry 'bout that James
she devil


----------



## SINC

devil led


----------



## Aurora

led zeppelin


----------



## Kazak

(Boss! Boss!) Zeppelin! Zeppelin! (the late, great Hervé Villechaize)


----------



## slipstream

Zeppelin news - (oh the humanity)


----------



## SINC

news hoes


----------



## johnp

faux news


----------



## SINC

awe faux


----------



## jamesB

wah faux?


----------



## SINC

say wah?


----------



## jamesB

wah sup?


----------



## eMacMan

cats sup


----------



## SINC

sup pose


----------



## Kazak

imp pose


----------



## eMacMan

pose see (head em off at the pass)


----------



## Kazak

striker pose


----------



## eMacMan

striker plate


----------



## SINC

home plate


----------



## Aurora

home invasion


----------



## jamesB

home alone


----------



## Aurora

home body


----------



## SINC

body bag


----------



## johnp

body noises


----------



## jamesB

any body


----------



## SINC

me any


----------



## johnp

(it's a) me world


----------



## jamesB

lost world


----------



## SINC

lost ground


----------



## johnp

home ground (just purchased a meat grinder!!)


----------



## SINC

home base


----------



## Aurora

base instincts


----------



## SINC

base meant


----------



## Aurora

base camp


----------



## SINC

camp pain


----------



## Aurora

camp follower


----------



## jamesB

Follower around (like a little puppy)


----------



## Aurora

emitter follower (transistor hookup)


----------



## KC4

When emitter (he knew...)


----------



## SINC

so when (on a sewing machine)


----------



## eMacMan

when house


----------



## SINC

when does


----------



## Aurora

does off


----------



## jamesB

off all (chicken innards)


----------



## SINC

kick off


----------



## Kazak

kick axe


----------



## jamesB

axe hole


----------



## SINC

shallow hole


----------



## Kazak

shallow om


----------



## SINC

at om


----------



## jamesB

at vertise


----------



## Kazak

At wood


----------



## johnp

wood picker


----------



## SINC

picker roar (ouch, my toe)


----------



## jamesB

picker ninny


----------



## SINC

banjo picker


----------



## johnp

nit picker


----------



## SINC

bon nit


----------



## Kazak

darn nit


----------



## SINC

nit elite (dark in here)


----------



## johnp

loose nit


----------



## SINC

loose ends


----------



## jamesB

book ends


----------



## johnp

lie ends


----------



## SINC

lie bell


----------



## Aurora

bell eave


----------



## jamesB

eave drop


----------



## Kazak

drop leaf


----------



## SINC

pin drop


----------



## Kazak

drop acid


----------



## jamesB

acid rain


----------



## Kazak

plugged rain


----------



## jamesB

rain man


----------



## SINC

bah rain


----------



## jamesB

bah humbug


----------



## SINC

run bah


----------



## jamesB

charity run


----------



## SINC

My bad, that was supposed to be rum bah

Oh well, c'est la vie

over run


----------



## Aurora

over eat (burp) 'scuse me


----------



## SINC

backs eat


----------



## jamesB

wet backs


----------



## Kazak

nose wet


----------



## jamesB

nose candy


----------



## SINC

who nose


----------



## Kazak

who caw


----------



## Aurora

caw men


----------



## SINC

caw sing


----------



## Kazak

(A) merry caw


----------



## johnp

caw dads


----------



## SINC

caw ward


----------



## Aurora

ward robe


----------



## SINC

mike robe


----------



## Aurora

mike fright


----------



## SINC

mike lobe


----------



## Aurora

lobe ridge (duck your head)


----------



## SINC

lobe stir


----------



## Sonal

lobe helium


----------



## johnp

lobe botany


----------



## SINC

spinning lobe


----------



## Aurora

ear lobe


----------



## johnp

lobe stick ('landmark')


----------



## SINC

stick curse


----------



## jamesB

dip stick


----------



## johnp

round stick


----------



## SINC

hockey stick


----------



## johnp

stick fishers (wow!!)


----------



## SINC

ballast stick


----------



## Aurora

lip stick


----------



## jamesB

night stick


----------



## Aurora

night sweats


----------



## Kazak

sweats hop


----------



## johnp

sock hop


----------



## Aurora

sock eye


----------



## SINC

eye life


----------



## jamesB

evil eye


----------



## Aurora

eye sore


----------



## jamesB

sore bee


----------



## SINC

sor bet


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> sor bet


we'll all assume you meant sore with an "e".

sore gum


----------



## johnp

bedpost gum (does it lose it's flavour overnight?)


----------



## SINC

gum bow


----------



## jamesB

Ox Bow


----------



## Kazak

boat ox


----------



## SINC

ox fords


----------



## johnp

butt ox


----------



## SINC

butt erupt (play ball)


----------



## jamesB

nice butt


----------



## SINC

fur nice


----------



## johnp

fur elise


----------



## SINC

dun fur


----------



## jamesB

dun kirk


----------



## SINC

par dun


----------



## jamesB

par vow (virus)


----------



## SINC

vow ells


----------



## johnp

news ells


----------



## Aurora

news letter


----------



## SINC

letter carrier


----------



## Aurora

carrier wave


----------



## SINC

(my) crow wave


----------



## Aurora

crow magnon


----------



## jamesB

eat crow


----------



## KC4

crow Larry


----------



## johnp

bare crow (I'm molting, eh!!)


----------



## KC4

crow kets (what people who are only slightly wrong eat)


----------



## SINC

raw kets


----------



## Kazak

raw raw (siss boom bah)


----------



## jamesB

raw burr (mugger)


----------



## SINC

rub burr


----------



## Aurora

rub ella


----------



## Kazak

chair rub


----------



## Aurora

advent chair


----------



## jamesB

advent sure


----------



## Kazak

ton sure


----------



## eMacMan

ton draw (frozen draft)


----------



## Kazak

draw pout


----------



## jamesB

downs pout


----------



## Abby

silver pout


----------



## jamesB

Hiho Silver


----------



## Kazak

Silver ado


----------



## SINC

torn ado


----------



## johnp

torn tees


----------



## KC4

twin tees


----------



## Kazak

thirst tees


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## eMacMan

..


----------



## Aurora

four tees


----------



## jamesB

tree tees


----------



## Aurora

tees hop


----------



## Kazak

fife tees


----------



## jamesB

pan tees


----------



## Aurora

pan american


----------



## jamesB

pan tree


----------



## Kazak

pan tease


----------



## KC4

herbal tease


----------



## jamesB

herbal magic


----------



## SINC

herbal loons


----------



## Aurora

dub loons (Aaarrrr)


----------



## SINC

loons not


----------



## Aurora

bah loons


----------



## SINC

bah bull


----------



## johnp

bah humbug


----------



## SINC

humbug ears


----------



## jamesB

pierced ears


----------



## SINC

ears hot


----------



## Aurora

hot shot


----------



## jamesB

hot spot


----------



## johnp

flus hot


----------



## KC4

mugs hot (Ouch! That's a very unflattering number you're wearing.)


----------



## SINC

hot line


----------



## johnp

hot toadies (on a cool & damp afternoon!!)


----------



## SINC

robe hot


----------



## KC4

robe bust


----------



## SINC

bust tear


----------



## jamesB

big bust


----------



## SINC

bust op


----------



## KC4

Bust stir (Star on Mythbusters)


----------



## johnp

bust ling


----------



## SINC

row bust


----------



## johnp

sturgeon row (great caviar!!)


----------



## SINC

wind row


----------



## Aurora

wind up


----------



## johnp

wind doze


----------



## SINC

doze ens


----------



## Aurora

ens your (protien drink)


----------



## SINC

ten your


----------



## Kazak

list ten


----------



## Aurora

starboard list


----------



## Kazak

list tureen


----------



## jamesB

hit list


----------



## SINC

hit parade


----------



## jamesB

pride parade


----------



## KC4

Pride open


----------



## SINC

open sesame


----------



## Kazak

Sesame Strict (mit Mistress Piggy)


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> Sesame Strict (mit Mistress Piggy)


Hahaa!

Strict Nein!


----------



## Kazak

Nein tees


----------



## KC4

Smut tees (dirty little candies)


----------



## tilt

Tees trainer


----------



## Kazak

you trainer (you brought 'er)


----------



## jamesB

flight trainer


----------



## Kazak

flight night


----------



## SINC

night stand


----------



## Kazak

Stand aside!


----------



## jamesB

Stand easy


----------



## SINC

over easy


----------



## jamesB

over alls


----------



## SINC

over head


----------



## johnp

over chure


----------



## KC4

Chur chess (White Bishop to Black Pawn)


----------



## SINC

lunge chess


----------



## KC4

lunge lady (workout coach)


----------



## SINC

lady bug


----------



## eMacMan

mall lady


----------



## Kazak

mall content


----------



## jamesB

content ted


----------



## Kazak

content city (until the forces of de-Occupation arrive)


----------



## jamesB

dent city


----------



## SINC

dent tell


----------



## jamesB

in tell


----------



## SINC

hoss tell


----------



## johnp

hoss around


----------



## SINC

around town


----------



## jamesB

town sylitus


----------



## johnp

town knee


----------



## jamesB

knee jerk (civic politics)


----------



## Kazak

jerk chicken


----------



## jamesB

chicken ship


----------



## johnp

barbie chicken


----------



## SINC

barbie cue


----------



## Kazak

barbie chew (its)


----------



## SINC

chew choo


----------



## jamesB

chew bacca


----------



## Kazak

Chew wish


----------



## jamesB

wish bone


----------



## SINC

barrels wish


----------



## jamesB

jew wish


----------



## SINC

wish list


----------



## Aurora

wish inkwell


----------



## Kazak

George Inkwell


----------



## Aurora

Gorgeous George (Old wrestler)


----------



## Kazak

buy George!


----------



## SINC

boy george


----------



## jamesB

wonder boy


----------



## KC4

wonder lust


----------



## SINC

pure lust


----------



## johnp

shakes pure


----------



## SINC

pure wrists


----------



## Aurora

pure ecstacy


----------



## SINC

gasp pure (the friendly ghost)


----------



## Aurora

gasp eh (peninsula)


----------



## SINC

four eh


----------



## jamesB

forty four (caliber)


----------



## KC4

two forty (and tea for two)


----------



## jamesB

takes two (to tango)


----------



## Aurora

miss takes (of 2003. I knew her well)


----------



## Kazak

miss guided


----------



## SINC

pre miss


----------



## jamesB

pre nuptial


----------



## SINC

oz pre (fish eagle)


----------



## jamesB

oz own (atmospheric)


----------



## johnp

---


----------



## SINC

oz one


----------



## johnp

here oz (often get medals)


----------



## jamesB

here after (is often when they get medals)


----------



## KC4

after socks (happens after having them blown off)


----------



## johnp

fish socks


----------



## jamesB

fish monger


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> after socks (happens after having them blown off)


Do you smoke after socks?
I don't know; I've never looked.

Hugh monger.


----------



## jamesB

monger all (my dog)


----------



## SINC

all ways


----------



## jamesB

ways kale (truckers beware)


----------



## Kazak

kale marry (squid)


----------



## Aurora

music kale


----------



## SINC

rasp kale


----------



## Kazak

rasp scallion


----------



## SINC

sinking rasp


----------



## Aurora

computer sinking


----------



## SINC

computer bored


----------



## Aurora

bored game


----------



## KC4

game arrays


----------



## jamesB

game leg


----------



## SINC

boot leg


----------



## jamesB

boot black


----------



## SINC

black beard


----------



## jamesB

black magic


----------



## SINC

magic carpet


----------



## jamesB

carpet sweeper


----------



## SINC

shag carpet


----------



## jamesB

carpet bagger


----------



## SINC

grocery bagger


----------



## Aurora

grocery list


----------



## jamesB

starboard list


----------



## SINC

special list


----------



## Kazak

anal list


----------



## Aurora

special agent


----------



## jamesB

anal ogee


----------



## SINC

anal lies


----------



## jamesB

real lies


----------



## johnp

fur real


----------



## eMacMan

fur tile


----------



## Aurora

gen tile


----------



## SINC

gen try


----------



## johnp

try angling


----------



## Aurora

try dent


----------



## SINC

mist try


----------



## johnp

try mister


----------



## KC4

mister peas


----------



## SINC

peas ant


----------



## johnp

firm ant


----------



## SINC

firm ware


----------



## jamesB

Della ware


----------



## SINC

flat ware


----------



## jamesB

flat head


----------



## Aurora

head waters


----------



## jamesB

head land


----------



## Kazak

land, hoe


----------



## SINC

hoe down


----------



## jamesB

hoe house


----------



## SINC

house sit


----------



## KC4

(from one dog to another..) Sit Happens.


----------



## SINC

tran sit


----------



## KC4

tran Sylvania (where florescent light bulbs masquerading as incandescent really suck)


----------



## jamesB

Sylvania Stallone (the stallion after transgendering)


----------



## SINC

stallone minute


----------



## jamesB

minute man


----------



## SINC

man doling


----------



## Kazak

Doling $4
(or if you don't like that one)
norm doling


----------



## jamesB

man handling


----------



## SINC

$4 beers (at The Local on Saturdays)


----------



## Kazak

beers tine


----------



## johnp

polar beers (cold ones!!)


----------



## SINC

paw polar (trees)


----------



## johnp

days paw (love a good massage!!)


----------



## Kazak

Twos days


----------



## SINC

days tripper


----------



## johnp

drags tripper


----------



## SINC

drags trip


----------



## Kazak

trip odd


----------



## Aurora

trip lane


----------



## SINC

lane yard


----------



## Aurora

yard sale


----------



## SINC

sale boat


----------



## Aurora

boat eye


----------



## Kazak

toy boat


----------



## SINC

toy lore (alterations welcome)


----------



## jamesB

lore ranch (marine electronics)


----------



## eMacMan

bay lore (as in rolling in the clover)


----------



## Aurora

bay leaf


----------



## jamesB

fig leaf


----------



## Kazak

Fig arrow (Marriage of)


----------



## jamesB

Arrow Smith


----------



## SINC

straight arrow


----------



## jamesB

Broken arrow


----------



## SINC

arrow head


----------



## Aurora

head games


----------



## SINC

waters head


----------



## Aurora

muddy waters


----------



## johnp

flies waters


----------



## jamesB

blow flies


----------



## SINC

blow bye


----------



## Aurora

bye centennial


----------



## SINC

bye plain


----------



## Aurora

plain tiff


----------



## Kazak

Tiff any


----------



## jamesB

bott any


----------



## SINC

row bott


----------



## jamesB

skid row


----------



## SINC

goat skid


----------



## johnp

skid agate (Bill Reid country)


----------



## SINC

mom skid


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

working mom


----------



## jamesB

working model


----------



## SINC

model plain


----------



## jamesB

runaway model (couldn't leave fast enough)


----------



## johnp

winter runaway ("snowbird")


----------



## SINC

winter snow


----------



## jamesB

snow blind


----------



## Kazak

snow business


----------



## jamesB

monkey business


----------



## SINC

brass monkey


----------



## Aurora

brass band


----------



## Kazak

brass trap


----------



## jamesB

top brass


----------



## SINC

pits top


----------



## eMacMan

Tar pits (Bismarck's sister ship)


----------



## jamesB

Tar Sands


----------



## SINC

tar mack


----------



## johnp

rocks tar


----------



## Aurora

tar tan


----------



## Kazak

decaf tan (is in decloset)


----------



## SINC

tan gerbil


----------



## jamesB

Sull tan


----------



## SINC

para sull


----------



## jamesB

para melons


----------



## eMacMan

para fins (dorsal folks)


----------



## SINC

doll fins


----------



## johnp

soup fins


----------



## jamesB

soup line


----------



## SINC

catch soup


----------



## jamesB

pea soup


----------



## SINC

sweet pea


----------



## Aurora

bitter sweet


----------



## jamesB

bitter root


----------



## johnp

turning bitter


----------



## KC4

Bitter shown


----------



## SINC

shown knee (indians)


----------



## Aurora

knee pads


----------



## SINC

heli pads


----------



## Aurora

note pads


----------



## Kazak

note airy


----------



## Aurora

airy plain (Ah seed it up in the sky)


----------



## SINC

contempt plain


----------



## jamesB

ex plain (yourself)


----------



## SINC

plain site


----------



## jamesB

eye site


----------



## SINC

eye stein


----------



## jamesB

licking stein


----------



## SINC

stein weigh


----------



## Kazak

Fen weigh


----------



## jamesB

weigh scales (truckers nightmare)


----------



## SINC

path weigh


----------



## johnp

drive weigh


----------



## SINC

weigh side


----------



## johnp

side weighs


----------



## jamesB

side saddle


----------



## SINC

saddle emma


----------



## Aurora

dill emma


----------



## jamesB

stan emma


----------



## KC4

emma chore


----------



## SINC

an chore


----------



## Aurora

chore tell (laugh)


----------



## jamesB

off chore (deep blue sea)


----------



## Aurora

chore us


----------



## SINC

chore key (Indians)


----------



## jamesB

Key Largo (excellent movie)


----------



## johnp

Cayo Largo (a lovely island tourist location in Cuba - endless beaches!!)


----------



## Aurora

technical cayo


----------



## eMacMan

Aurora said:


> technical cayo


AKA

Tea cayo


----------



## johnp

cruel tea


----------



## Aurora

tea bone


----------



## Kazak

bone bones


----------



## Aurora

bone mot


----------



## johnp

bone park (graveyard?)


----------



## Kazak

park android


----------



## SINC

flints park


----------



## Kazak

Flints tones


----------



## johnp

galls tones


----------



## squidjiggin

two tones


----------



## johnp

bear tones


----------



## jamesB

bear traps


----------



## SINC

bear back


----------



## eMacMan

eyes bear


----------



## jamesB

bear hug


----------



## SINC

bug bear


----------



## Aurora

bear skin (cold huh!)


----------



## KC4

skin Inis


----------



## Aurora

skin tight


----------



## jamesB

water tight


----------



## Kazak

water ewe (doin'?)


----------



## SINC

ewe topia


----------



## squidjiggin

ewe wee


----------



## SINC

wee nurse


----------



## Aurora

wet nurse


----------



## Kazak

oh nurse


----------



## SINC

oh bay


----------



## jamesB

bay bee


----------



## squidjiggin

may bee


----------



## jamesB

may pull (leafs)


----------



## SINC

taffy pull


----------



## jamesB

dog pull


----------



## Kazak

dog girl


----------



## jamesB

hot dog


----------



## Aurora

hot tamales


----------



## johnp

tamales mexicanos (soon!!)


----------



## Aurora

mexicanos prey (A fish eating bird that lives in Chihuahua)


----------



## jamesB

paints prey


----------



## johnp

cats prey (territorial thing!!)


----------



## SINC

musk cats


----------



## johnp

cats can


----------



## jamesB

trash can


----------



## SINC

can due


----------



## KC4

due placate


----------



## jamesB

com placate


----------



## Kazak

imp placate


----------



## SINC

imp act


----------



## KC4

imp load


----------



## SINC

load star


----------



## Kazak

expo load


----------



## SINC

mother load


----------



## jamesB

mother board


----------



## SINC

board game


----------



## Kazak

game LAN


----------



## Aurora

wild game


----------



## johnp

game slang


----------



## KC4

slang wage


----------



## Kazak

sue wage


----------



## Aurora

wage parity


----------



## SINC

to wage (fees)


----------



## jamesB

san wage (ham n' cheese to go )


----------



## johnp

san midge (corned beef on rye please, and no no-see-ems!!)


----------



## SINC

party san


----------



## jamesB

mama san (boss lady in a party house)


----------



## SINC

san brown


----------



## Aurora

brown bess


----------



## Kazak

brown out


----------



## Aurora

take out (fast food)


----------



## SINC

bale out


----------



## KC4

Bale lean (What do you call a large female with no arms, legs or teeth?)


----------



## SINC

hanna bale


----------



## Kazak

bale carrier


----------



## jamesB

Tinker bale (of Peter Pan)


----------



## Kazak

The Tinker (Rodin statue)


----------



## SINC

brie the


----------



## johnp

brie fit


----------



## SINC

counter fit


----------



## jamesB

counter spy


----------



## Aurora

counter argument


----------



## SINC

whizz spy


----------



## jamesB

cheese whizz


----------



## Aurora

Aurora said:


> counter arguement


Sorry guys. Sinc went off the rails after this.


----------



## SINC

yep, I sure did.

counter top


----------



## Aurora

I've done it too after a page jump.
top hat


----------



## SINC

hat cherry


----------



## jamesB

mon cherry


----------



## SINC

cherry bomb


----------



## Aurora

bomb aztek


----------



## SINC

bomb aardvark


----------



## eMacMan

bomb ardour


----------



## jamesB

email bomb


----------



## SINC

bomb aye


----------



## johnp

weather bomb


----------



## SINC

weather all


----------



## Aurora

weather beacon


----------



## SINC

beacon light


----------



## Aurora

light reading


----------



## jamesB

light wait


----------



## johnp

walks light


----------



## SINC

light lea


----------



## Kazak

(don't) light tome


----------



## johnp

massive tome (heavy words)


----------



## KC4

Perm massive (Ms. Big Hair)


----------



## johnp

whales perm (massive!!)


----------



## SINC

perm its


----------



## johnp

trans its


----------



## SINC

trans port


----------



## jamesB

trans portable


----------



## Aurora

trans sylvania


----------



## jamesB

trans gender


----------



## SINC

double post


----------



## SINC

trans fur


----------



## jamesB

sull fur


----------



## SINC

fur niche


----------



## Kazak

pun niche


----------



## jamesB

core niche


----------



## SINC

hard core


----------



## johnp

sports core


----------



## SINC

threes core


----------



## jamesB

core knee (like my jokes)


----------



## SINC

knee dells


----------



## jamesB

act knee


----------



## Aurora

trans act


----------



## jamesB

trans fur


----------



## SINC

fur got


----------



## eMacMan

fur ion


----------



## SINC

ion eyes


----------



## Kazak

ion nick


----------



## SINC

con nick (Harry Jr)


----------



## Kazak

icon nick


----------



## SINC

nick quell


----------



## jamesB

sput nick


----------



## SINC

let sput (things heard on the green)


----------



## jamesB

pig let (wieners on the hoof)


----------



## SINC

barn pig


----------



## johnp

pig pens


----------



## SINC

pens ills


----------



## johnp

windows ills


----------



## jamesB

imaginary ills


----------



## SINC

pickled ills


----------



## jamesB

psalm ills (custom cutting)


----------



## SINC

pep ills


----------



## johnp

ills pells


----------



## jamesB

miss pells


----------



## SINC

miss take


----------



## johnp

claims take


----------



## Lawrence

johnp said:


> claims take


Par take

(I'll take par any day on a golf course)


----------



## SINC

grubs take


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> grubs take


Shoe Grubs
(Shrubs that grow in old shoes with grubs in them)


----------



## SINC

cash shoe


----------



## Triceratops

Cash mere


----------



## KC4

mere cat


----------



## jamesB

tom cat


----------



## Aurora

cat gut


----------



## eMacMan

cat Arctic


----------



## Aurora

cat hay (ancient China)


----------



## Kazak

cat tamarind


----------



## Aurora

cat nip


----------



## KC4

cat arachnid (long legged feline with poor eyesight)


----------



## jamesB

Cat Stevens (musician)


----------



## Kazak

even stevens


----------



## kelman

even keel


----------



## SINC

minis keel


----------



## johnp

minis reveal


----------



## Aurora

minis tries


----------



## jamesB

count tries


----------



## SINC

disk count


----------



## jamesB

count down


----------



## Aurora

down south


----------



## jamesB

south west


----------



## Aurora

south pacific


----------



## SINC

pacific coast


----------



## Aurora

coast eureka


----------



## SINC

eureka garlic (use some mouthwash)


----------



## Aurora

garlic butter


----------



## kelman

garlic press


----------



## Aurora

press release


----------



## SINC

press toe


----------



## Aurora

toe jam


----------



## johnp

toe gout


----------



## SINC

gout chow (south american cowboy)


----------



## Kazak

rag gout


----------



## johnp

rag muffin


----------



## Aurora

daily rag


----------



## jamesB

rag time (musical genre)


----------



## Aurora

time honoured


----------



## SINC

air time


----------



## Aurora

time warner


----------



## SINC

time zone


----------



## Aurora

oh zone


----------



## johnp

flies zone


----------



## Kazak

flies what're


----------



## jamesB

blow flies


----------



## SINC

flies pecks


----------



## johnp

pros pecks


----------



## SINC

pros oft


----------



## jamesB

oft ten


----------



## SINC

mutt ten


----------



## eMacMan

mutt her (mumbling female parent)


----------



## Triceratops

but her


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> mutt her (mumbling female parent)


her ball (medicine hopefully cured the mumbling)


----------



## SINC

Triceratops said:


> but her


Hi Triceratops, welcome to the group! :clap:


----------



## jamesB

medicine ball


----------



## Kazak

medicine all


----------



## jamesB

Medicine Hat


----------



## eMacMan

hat Chet (Lizzie Borden's)


----------



## Kazak

hat cha-cha (Jimmy Durante)


----------



## jamesB

spa hat


----------



## Kazak

(Out) damned spa (a modern Lady Macbeth)


----------



## SINC

spa seal


----------



## Aurora

spa stick


----------



## SINC

stick handle


----------



## johnp

mist stick


----------



## jamesB

mist street


----------



## SINC

lay mist (excuse)


----------



## Kazak

Lay Miss (an alleged musical)


----------



## jamesB

lay zee


----------



## KC4

co zee (whomever you're snuggling with)


----------



## SINC

cost co


----------



## jamesB

ah cost (to solicit)


----------



## johnp

say ah (while I jam this stick down your throat!!)


----------



## Kazak

say two (that's all)


----------



## SINC

two knees


----------



## jamesB

knock knees


----------



## Aurora

knock worst


----------



## johnp

naught worst (but close!!)


----------



## SINC

liver worst


----------



## Aurora

liver die (your choice)


----------



## johnp

longs liver (ouch!!)


----------



## SINC

fir longs


----------



## Aurora

longs hot


----------



## jamesB

hots hot


----------



## SINC

hot ells


----------



## KC4

ells bells


----------



## jamesB

dumb bells


----------



## SINC

bells peel


----------



## Aurora

banana peel


----------



## SINC

peel eh (soccer player)


----------



## eMacMan

she peel (pick whatever meaning you like!)


----------



## SINC

she bah


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## eMacMan

bah hick (on track)


----------



## SINC

chic hick


----------



## jamesB

chic hen


----------



## SINC

misshape hen


----------



## jamesB

hen pecked


----------



## SINC

hen egg


----------



## jamesB

three egg (omelet)


----------



## SINC

nord egg


----------



## Aurora

egg sample (lead by)


----------



## jamesB

New egg


----------



## Aurora

new wave


----------



## johnp

new port (prefer well-aged)


----------



## Aurora

new bile


----------



## Kazak

bile labial (You know how to whistle, don't you?)


----------



## jamesB

bye bile (old testament)


----------



## SINC

nub bile


----------



## jamesB

nub bins


----------



## Triceratops

dust bins


----------



## KC4

dust tea


----------



## Kazak

lust tea


----------



## jamesB

bust tea


----------



## Kazak

rust tea


----------



## SINC

tea caddy


When the chips are down, the buffalo is empty.


----------



## KC4

caddy rumpus


----------



## Kazak

(Wah, no trusty, crusty, musty, fusty . . .)

caddy schuss (someone to hold the doctor's skis)


----------



## SINC

caddy lack


----------



## jamesB

shell lack


----------



## SINC

bush shell


----------



## jamesB

clam shell


----------



## SINC

clam bearing


----------



## jamesB

over bearing


----------



## SINC

over ate


----------



## jamesB

candid ate


----------



## SINC

figure ate


----------



## jamesB

hourglass figure


----------



## SINC

figure out


----------



## jamesB

go figure


----------



## SINC

tan go


----------



## jamesB

go fur


----------



## SINC

trans fur


----------



## eMacMan

Connie fur


----------



## Kazak

Connie ferrous


----------



## johnp

ferrous wheel


----------



## jamesB

squeaky wheel (gets the grease)


----------



## johnp

wheel mouse (some squeaky, some not)


----------



## SINC

wheel man


----------



## jamesB

man dingo


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> man dingo


Man Ray


----------



## SINC

ray mound


----------



## Kazak

mound ten


----------



## jamesB

hang ten


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> hang ten


Ten Tickle


----------



## Aurora

ten ability


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> ten ability


Mach Ten

(mach ten = 3 402.9 m / s)


----------



## Aurora

Lawrence said:


> Mach Ten
> 
> (mach ten = 3 402.9 m / s)


Wow!

Mach turtle (soup)


----------



## jamesB

turn turtle


----------



## Kazak

turtle whacks


----------



## SINC

whacks paper


----------



## johnp

candle whacks


----------



## SINC

financials candle


----------



## jamesB

sex candle


----------



## SINC

candle lite


----------



## jamesB

pear lite


----------



## Aurora

lite infantry


----------



## SINC

bake lite


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> bake lite


Bake Don


----------



## Aurora

easy bake (oven)


----------



## Kazak

bake airy


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> bake airy


Fare Airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> airy yeah


Yeah Sum


----------



## SINC

sum moe


----------



## Aurora

win sum


----------



## jamesB

sum merrily


----------



## Kazak

Merrily Rush (Angel of the Morning)


----------



## johnp

rush showers


----------



## jamesB

gang showers


----------



## SINC

chain gang


----------



## Aurora

chain letter


----------



## SINC

bike chain


----------



## Aurora

chain smoker (once you get it lit)


----------



## jamesB

non smoker


----------



## Aurora

non sense


----------



## jamesB

abbs sense


----------



## Kazak

sense Yule


----------



## SINC

yule do (until a better one comes along)


----------



## Aurora

yule log


----------



## SINC

travel log


----------



## KC4

travel mugging (like a drive by shooting, only on foot)


----------



## jamesB

travel lodge


----------



## SINC

lodge pole


----------



## jamesB

pole axe


----------



## SINC

climb axe


----------



## Aurora

axe ident


----------



## jamesB

axe hole


----------



## Kazak

axe yum


----------



## SINC

assail yum


----------



## Aurora

assail boat


----------



## jamesB

love boat


----------



## Aurora

boat eye


----------



## SINC

eye peace


----------



## jamesB

fragile peace


----------



## eMacMan

shattered peace


----------



## jamesB

shattered dreams


----------



## SINC

dreams cape


----------



## jamesB

Cape Fear


----------



## SINC

hemis fear


----------



## jamesB

Dodge Hemis


----------



## SINC

dodge ball


----------



## jamesB

foul ball


----------



## SINC

foul supper


----------



## Kazak

supper chew


----------



## jamesB

chew bacca (Chewie from Star Wars)


----------



## Aurora

chew sides


----------



## KC4

chew laces


----------



## jamesB

pal laces (royal housing)


----------



## Kazak

rep laces


----------



## SINC

letter rep


----------



## Aurora

letter bomb


----------



## jamesB

dirty bomb


----------



## Aurora

dirty linen


----------



## KC4

flat linen (doesn't last for long)


----------



## Lawrence

KC4 said:


> flat linen (doesn't last for long)


Texas Linen (Dancing with linen)


----------



## Aurora

flat lands


----------



## jamesB

Texas Mickey


----------



## eMacMan

Mickey Souse (companion to Donald Drunk)


----------



## Lawrence

eMacMan said:


> Mickey Souse (companion to Donald Drunk)


Slim Mickey (Don't slip me one)


----------



## SINC

slim jim (pepperoni)


----------



## jamesB

jim annie (crickets)


----------



## SINC

cage jim


----------



## Kazak

Nick Cage


----------



## SINC

nick cull


----------



## johnp

difficult cull


----------



## SINC

cull pert


----------



## jamesB

ex pert


----------



## Aurora

cull pepper


----------



## eMacMan

pert artery


----------



## jamesB

pert tee


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> pert tee


Tee Sir (A real teaser)


----------



## SINC

sir real


----------



## Aurora

sir loin


----------



## jamesB

purr loin


----------



## eMacMan

Purr Lee (gated community)


----------



## jamesB

purr fact


----------



## SINC

in fact


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> in fact


Fact Toyed (Factoid)


----------



## johnp

fact teared


----------



## SINC

teared up


----------



## jamesB

up rooted


----------



## SINC

turn up


----------



## KC4

tach turn


----------



## SINC

must tach


----------



## Aurora

tach hammer


----------



## KC4

Hammer Time! (do do do do - You can't touch dis!)


----------



## johnp

Mike Hammer


----------



## Aurora

Hammer abbey


----------



## Kazak

deer abbey


----------



## Aurora

deer tracks


----------



## SINC

train tracks


----------



## johnp

muscles train


----------



## SINC

cons train


----------



## Kazak

Piece Train


----------



## johnp

coal train ((awesome tenor sax!!)


----------



## Lawrence

johnp said:


> coal train ((awesome tenor sax!!)


Char Coal (My kind of BBQ)


----------



## SINC

arctic char


----------



## Kazak

char Ming


----------



## SINC

ming gull


----------



## johnp

swim ming


----------



## SINC

swim lengths


----------



## johnp

fry swim (up)


----------



## jamesB

stir fry


----------



## SINC

pan fry


----------



## Aurora

pan cake


----------



## SINC

tie pan


----------



## jamesB

bow tie


----------



## SINC

bow string



When the chips are down, the buffalo is empty.


----------



## Kazak

string gent


----------



## jamesB

gent tree


----------



## SINC

deter gent


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> deter gent


Gent Teal


----------



## SINC

teal eaves


----------



## jamesB

eaves drop


----------



## KC4

reaper eves (thought I was a goner, but...)


----------



## SINC

eaves pouts


----------



## Kazak

summarily eaves


----------



## jamesB

summarily executed


----------



## eMacMan

summarily challenged (Common ailment of Parliamentarians, currently a minor plague in Harpoville)


----------



## SINC

challenged decision


----------



## johnp

chronologically challenged


----------



## SINC

challenged one


----------



## jamesB

one off


----------



## SINC

off end


----------



## jamesB

end run


----------



## SINC

cold run


----------



## johnp

spawning run (witnessed some fantastic salmon runs this past weekend)


----------



## Lawrence

johnp said:


> spawning run (witnessed some fantastic salmon runs this past weekend)


run down


----------



## SINC

down town


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> spawning run (witnessed some fantastic salmon runs this past weekend)


Sam on the run, Sam on the run...
And the canner man and sailor band were searching every one....

rent town


----------



## johnp

KC4 said:


> Sam on the run, Sam on the run...
> And the canner man and sailor band were searching every one.... rent town


.. it was bald eagles doing the searching/catching where we were!! 

tore rent


----------



## KC4

rap tore! (big bird with many gold chains who likes to wing lyrics)


----------



## SINC

cur rap


----------



## Aurora

cur sing


----------



## johnp

four sing


----------



## KC4

sing gar (tuney fish)


----------



## Aurora

shoe gar (How sweet is that)


----------



## jamesB

shoe in (politicians dream)


----------



## SINC

big shoe (ed sullivan)


----------



## Kazak

Big gar


----------



## Lawrence

> Big gar


Big foot (Someone with big feet)


----------



## SINC

foot tee (soccer)


----------



## jamesB

foot see (getting friendly under the table)


----------



## Kazak

foot tour (where your toes are going)


----------



## jamesB

foot long (hot-dogs)


----------



## Aurora

tour guide


----------



## jamesB

long shot


----------



## SINC

shot putt


----------



## johnp

shot glasses (need new ones!)


----------



## SINC

mug shot


----------



## jamesB

blood shot


----------



## SINC

blood bath


----------



## jamesB

blood diamond


----------



## Kazak

diamond Tina (cocktail)


----------



## SINC

tina fay


----------



## jamesB

par fay (yummy)


----------



## SINC

sue par


----------



## Kazak

sue inside


----------



## jamesB

inside out


----------



## Aurora

out moded


----------



## johnp

pro moded


----------



## Aurora

pro tract


----------



## SINC

tract tore


----------



## Aurora

tore adore (olé)


----------



## johnp

core adore


----------



## jamesB

adore able


----------



## Aurora

able one (seafood)


----------



## Kazak

Abel one (sandwich)


----------



## SINC

belt one


----------



## jamesB

belt ted


----------



## Aurora

raising Abel (He's dead too you know)


----------



## SINC

LOL! Three posts at once, but I got in first. LOL!


----------



## jamesB

black belt


----------



## SINC

green belt


----------



## jamesB

Vee belt


----------



## SINC

hum vee


----------



## jamesB

hum bull


----------



## Aurora

hum drum


----------



## Kazak

drum bet (played by a congested musician)


----------



## jamesB

Alpha bet


----------



## SINC

bet terse


----------



## johnp

sour bet


----------



## SINC

bon sour


----------



## jamesB

bon adventure


----------



## SINC

bon fire


----------



## jamesB

bon ami


----------



## eMacMan

ami cable


----------



## KC4

ami ghost (Casper)


----------



## SINC

ami goes


----------



## KC4

Suet goes.


----------



## SINC

per suet


----------



## jamesB

per sir (ocean going Maître d)


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> Suet goes.


Like.

per pend


----------



## eMacMan

per puss


----------



## SINC

puss touring (cat posing)


----------



## johnp

prep puss


----------



## jamesB

prep pea


----------



## johnp

split pea (ah yes, it's getting to be soup time weather!!)


----------



## Lawrence

johnp said:


> split pea (ah yes, it's getting to be soup time weather!!)


pea son (It's the pea season)


----------



## jamesB

rhea son


----------



## SINC

son day


----------



## johnp

thirsts day


----------



## SINC

day time


----------



## Kazak

day glow


----------



## jamesB

glow worm


----------



## SINC

glow worm

Hmmm, great minds think alike, so . . .

glow wing


----------



## jamesB

wing span


----------



## SINC

wing man


----------



## Kazak

wing git


----------



## Aurora

wing nut


----------



## SINC

pee nut


----------



## Aurora

pee knuckle


----------



## SINC

knuckle sandwich


----------



## Aurora

knuckle odeon


----------



## jamesB

knuckle under


----------



## Aurora

under world beejacon


----------



## KC4

Under where?


----------



## eMacMan

where wolf


----------



## jamesB

wolf ram


----------



## SINC

ram bow


----------



## KC4

tae bow


----------



## johnp

bow vine


----------



## SINC

vine gar


----------



## jamesB

pee vine


----------



## Aurora

pee pot


----------



## SINC

dez pot


----------



## jamesB

pot plant


----------



## Aurora

pot pourri


----------



## Kazak

Pall Pot


----------



## jamesB

Pall Mall (ciggy-butts)


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> Pall Mall (ciggy-butts)


Darth Mall (A mall to buy everything regarding Darth stuff)


----------



## Kazak

Darth Nader (don't buy a car from this guy)


----------



## SINC

nader lemon


----------



## jamesB

Sarin nader (deadly singer)


----------



## SINC

sarin rap


----------



## jamesB

rap music (really?)


----------



## Kazak

jamesB said:


> Sarin nader (deadly singer)


Like.

Music Cal (the Beach Boys, etc.)


----------



## Aurora

music score


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> music score


Music Lee (Inclined)


----------



## SINC

tender lee


----------



## johnp

tender raising


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## SINC

tender car (steam railway)


----------



## jamesB

tender loins (just my type)


----------



## johnp

pray tender


----------



## jamesB

lam pray (just a little fishy)


----------



## SINC

bed lam


----------



## jamesB

Bed win (desert dweller)


----------



## SINC

bald win (piano)


----------



## johnp

bald shatner


----------



## jamesB

pie bald


----------



## SINC

drew pie


----------



## Kazak

queue pie (dolls)


----------



## SINC

grew pie


----------



## Kazak

(hang on) slew pie


----------



## SINC

alkali slew


----------



## Kazak

alkali tore (used to measure acidity, basically)


----------



## jamesB

tore meant


----------



## SINC

rez tore


----------



## Aurora

rez ident


----------



## SINC

ident tickle


----------



## Kazak

tickle mealymouthed (obnoxious toy)


----------



## SINC

test tickle


----------



## Aurora

final test


----------



## jamesB

Final exit (DIY EOL)


----------



## Kazak

final flooring


----------



## jamesB

heated flooring


----------



## SINC

heated seats


----------



## johnp

heated debate


----------



## SINC

debate pail (fishin' anyone)


----------



## jamesB

pail face


----------



## SINC

face off


----------



## jamesB

about face


----------



## SINC

walk about


----------



## johnp

turn about (cars and politicians, eh!)


----------



## SINC

roust about


----------



## jamesB

turn off


----------



## SINC

off set


----------



## Aurora

roust chicken


----------



## johnp

marinated roust (nothing like a good pot roast!!)


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> To get us back on track:
> 
> set told


Nope ..... wrong track!! Look back ..


----------



## SINC

Ah yes,

marinated stake


----------



## Kazak

sub marinated (dive dive dive!)


----------



## SINC

sub verse


----------



## Kazak

sub stance


----------



## jamesB

stance still (stop fidgeting)


----------



## SINC

hose still


----------



## Aurora

still ton (cheese)


----------



## jamesB

washing ton


----------



## SINC

ton sills


----------



## eMacMan

tie ton


----------



## SINC

tie bow


----------



## Aurora

tie wrap


----------



## Kazak

Tie tannic (iced tea)


----------



## jamesB

Tie tease


----------



## johnp

bound tie


----------



## SINC

homeward bound


----------



## eMacMan

inn bound


----------



## johnp

bound array


----------



## SINC

prince array


----------



## Kazak

Array bean


----------



## jamesB

bean nose (anti-gas pills)


----------



## johnp

nose counts (who's present?)


----------



## SINC

nose cone


----------



## jamesB

pine cone


----------



## SINC

pine cal


----------



## Aurora

all pine (yodely-o-de -o)


----------



## jamesB

all mighty


----------



## Aurora

mighty mouse


----------



## Abby

mouse event


----------



## jamesB

event tule


----------



## Kazak

event duality


----------



## jamesB

event full


----------



## SINC

full obit


----------



## johnp

off full


----------



## SINC

full house


----------



## jamesB

oar house


----------



## KC4

house oeuvre


----------



## SINC

horses oeuvre


----------



## KC4

oeuvre easy


----------



## SINC

easy crumb


----------



## Kazak

omni crumb


----------



## SINC

omni peasant


----------



## johnp

peasant ray


----------



## SINC

ray charles


----------



## Aurora

charles ton


----------



## SINC

still ton (cheese)


----------



## Aurora

hill ton (hotel)


----------



## SINC

hill top


----------



## Aurora

top gun


----------



## SINC

gun area (bad disease)


----------



## johnp

show gun


----------



## jamesB

six gun (" This is my rifle. This is my gun. This is for fighting, and this is for fun." )


----------



## Aurora

six flags


----------



## jamesB

flags hips


----------



## johnp

fishes hips


----------



## jamesB

guns hips


----------



## SINC

hips hot


----------



## jamesB

slips hot


----------



## Aurora

hot potato


----------



## jamesB

sweet potato


----------



## SINC

sweet tooth


----------



## Aurora

tooth enamel


----------



## SINC

tooth in (not thick)


----------



## jamesB

saber tooth


----------



## SINC

saber saw


----------



## Kazak

Life saber (the sword with the hole!)


----------



## SINC

after life


----------



## jamesB

after math (we always had PE)


----------



## SINC

ever after


----------



## jamesB

what ever


----------



## SINC

kilo what


----------



## jamesB

what knots


----------



## SINC

slip knots


----------



## johnp

pink slip (and it's not a negligee!!)


----------



## Aurora

pink eye


----------



## johnp

tickled pink


----------



## Aurora

pink elephants (Oh Oh)


----------



## Kazak

Elephants Gerald (singer)


----------



## SINC

elephants pore


----------



## Aurora

Kazak said:


> Elephants Gerald (singer)


Very good

Pore me


----------



## SINC

me anders


----------



## Aurora

lapel anders


----------



## SINC

anders on (cooper)


----------



## Aurora

belts anders


----------



## SINC

chastity belts


----------



## jamesB

several belts (of scotch)


----------



## Kazak

several ties (diplomacy breakdown)


----------



## jamesB

pan ties


----------



## Aurora

par ties


----------



## SINC

ties poon


----------



## Aurora

soups poon


----------



## jamesB

poon tang


----------



## SINC

hare poon


----------



## jamesB

hare pin


----------



## SINC

lions hare


----------



## jamesB

lions lair


----------



## Kazak

lair rinks (throat)


----------



## Aurora

hockey rinks


----------



## eMacMan

air hockey


----------



## SINC

air bus


----------



## Aurora

canny bus


----------



## SINC

bus tiers


----------



## Kazak

crocodile tiers (you can stack'em)


----------



## johnp

tiers hops


----------



## SINC

car hops


----------



## johnp

hops cots


----------



## Aurora

army cots


----------



## eMacMan

Highlands cots


----------



## johnp

Lowlands cots


----------



## SINC

après cots


----------



## jamesB

camp cots


----------



## SINC

camp ground


----------



## Aurora

ground zero


----------



## jamesB

zero hour


----------



## SINC

news hour


----------



## Aurora

hour Father (who art in .....)


----------



## SINC

father time


----------



## jamesB

party time


----------



## SINC

time machine


----------



## jamesB

washing machine


----------



## SINC

washing socks


----------



## Kazak

washing tonne


----------



## SINC

tonne deaf


----------



## jamesB

deaf vacate


----------



## SINC

deaf leopard


----------



## johnp

deaf end


----------



## SINC

end oars


----------



## jamesB

row oars (like a lion)


----------



## johnp

man oars


----------



## eMacMan

Oars Wellington


----------



## jamesB

Who oars


----------



## johnp

snore oars


----------



## SINC

plains oars


----------



## Aurora

come plains


----------



## SINC

come back


----------



## Aurora

back scratcher


----------



## jamesB

come ing (or just out of breath)


----------



## johnp

seal ing


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> back scratcher





jamesB said:


> come ing (or just out of breath)





johnp said:


> seal ing


draw back


----------



## Aurora

draw string


----------



## SINC

draw bridge


----------



## Kazak

Bridge jet


----------



## Aurora

swing bridge


----------



## johnp

suspended bridge


----------



## SINC

bridge support


----------



## Aurora

support hose


----------



## SINC

hose can (you see)


----------



## jamesB

can sell


----------



## SINC

sell mates


----------



## jamesB

soul mates


----------



## SINC

soul dhar


----------



## jamesB

soul filet


----------



## SINC

filet up


----------



## johnp

filet magnum


----------



## SINC

filet stake


----------



## Aurora

grub stake


----------



## jamesB

garden grub


----------



## macintosh doctor

cheap grub


----------



## SINC

cheap seats


----------



## johnp

cheap skates


----------



## jamesB

figure skates


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> figure skates


Just Figure (It doesn't figure really)


----------



## jamesB

just us (don't hold your breath)


----------



## SINC

add just


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> add just


Just in 
(Like news Just in)


----------



## SINC

in tact


----------



## Aurora

tact isle


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> tact isle


Virgin Isle

(I'll make it back there someday)


----------



## jamesB

Virgin sacrifice (into the volcano)


----------



## Kazak

virgin null


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> virgin null


Null iffy (It's kinda iffy and such)


----------



## johnp

...


----------



## Aurora

Virgin Mary


----------



## SINC

iffy situation


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> iffy situation


Sniff iffy 
(I think I might be catching a cold)


----------



## johnp

sniff snuff

(heh Lawrencxe, why all the quotes?)


----------



## Kazak

I think he does it to show the phrase he's building on. It's easier to track down mishaps that way.

that snuff (time to stop)


----------



## johnp

snuff said


----------



## Lawrence

johnp said:


> snuff said


Puffin Snuff 
(Not exactly H.R. Puff'n Stuff, But it's close)


----------



## SINC

snuff film


----------



## macintosh doctor

Snuff box


----------



## SINC

box set


----------



## jamesB

set tee


----------



## SINC

tee bag


----------



## jamesB

feed bag


----------



## SINC

satellite feed


----------



## Aurora

feed aura (hat)


----------



## jamesB

aura borealis


----------



## SINC

end aura (mother-in-law on Bewitched)


----------



## Kazak

rem aura


----------



## Aurora

rem ark


----------



## Kazak

ark aid


----------



## SINC

farm aid


----------



## johnp

cool aid


----------



## jamesB

Band aid


----------



## Kazak

aid always (aid always, la la la dum dum dee dee)


----------



## SINC

aid laid (down under)


----------



## johnp

laid low


----------



## SINC

laid law


----------



## Aurora

colds law


----------



## johnp

mistreating colds (it's the season for such!!)


----------



## jamesB

glowing colds (in the barbecue)


----------



## Aurora

glowing worms (The Mills Brothers sang about them)


----------



## SINC

worms poor


----------



## Aurora

ear worms


----------



## SINC

ring ear


----------



## jamesB

ear wigs


----------



## SINC

big wigs


----------



## Aurora

big bang


----------



## SINC

bang ore (MA.)


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## Aurora

ore gone


----------



## jamesB

ore what?


----------



## SINC

beef ore


----------



## Kazak

beef all


----------



## jamesB

all mighty


----------



## SINC

mighty mouse


----------



## johnp

mouse trappings


----------



## SINC

city mouse


----------



## jamesB

city slicker


----------



## SINC

rain slicker


----------



## johnp

salt slicker (like a cow)


----------



## SINC

salt shaker


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> salt shaker


Salt teen
(A salty teen, Or a salty cracker)


----------



## johnp

iodized salt


----------



## eMacMan

Bass salt


----------



## SINC

sea bass (mmm'm)


----------



## Kazak

bass psalmic (vinegar)


----------



## SINC

bass cyst


----------



## Kazak

cyst stir


----------



## jamesB

cyst stem


----------



## SINC

cyst earn


----------



## Aurora

Greek earn (What's a greek urn? About 50 drachmas a day. ta dum. Don't forget to tip your waitress. I'm here 'til Thursday)


----------



## SINC

earn nest


----------



## Aurora

nest egg


----------



## jamesB

egg plant


----------



## SINC

boiled egg


----------



## kelman

hard boiled


----------



## johnp

boiled dinner (jigg's)


----------



## SINC

boiled over


----------



## jamesB

over seas


----------



## SINC

pan seas


----------



## jamesB

pan curious


----------



## SINC

bed pan


----------



## johnp

pan cakes


----------



## SINC

pan handle


----------



## Kazak

brain pan


----------



## Aurora

pan american


----------



## johnp

pan ptomaine


----------



## SINC

pan tree


----------



## Aurora

tree house


----------



## SINC

count tree


----------



## Aurora

count Dracula


----------



## jamesB

count mein


----------



## johnp

chow mein


----------



## Aurora

mein kampf


----------



## jamesB

Scout kamph


----------



## SINC

good scout


----------



## Aurora

boy scout


----------



## SINC

bat boy


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## johnp

boy george


----------



## jamesB

tom boy


----------



## SINC

cuss tom


----------



## jamesB

tom cat


----------



## Kazak

tom tom


----------



## jamesB

Tom me (British soldier)


----------



## SINC

me knee


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> me knee


Wounded Knee (I was there in spirit)


----------



## SINC

knee pants


----------



## jamesB

knee high


----------



## Aurora

high born


----------



## SINC

air born


----------



## jamesB

born again (Hallelujah brother)


----------



## SINC

son born


----------



## jamesB

stub born


----------



## SINC

tree stub


----------



## jamesB

tree house


----------



## SINC

tree doctor


----------



## johnp

tree farmers


----------



## Kazak

farmers daughter


----------



## SINC

tree tops


----------



## jamesB

fish farmers


----------



## johnp

fish enhancement


----------



## SINC

cat fish


----------



## johnp

dog fish (too!!)


----------



## SINC

sell fish


----------



## Aurora

fish fry


----------



## johnp

flying fish


----------



## SINC

flying doctor (down under series)


----------



## jamesB

doctor Who


----------



## johnp

The Who


----------



## Aurora

who man


----------



## jamesB

man owar


----------



## Aurora

man overboard


----------



## SINC

man power


----------



## Aurora

power rangers


----------



## SINC

power surge


----------



## Kazak

Surge Savoir (#18 in your programs)


----------



## SINC

surge ahead


----------



## Aurora

surge suit


----------



## SINC

suit case


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

case era (sera)


----------



## jamesB

stair case


----------



## Kazak

stair contest


----------



## SINC

stair down


----------



## Aurora

down filled


----------



## johnp

filed down


----------



## SINC

eider down


----------



## jamesB

hosed down


----------



## macintosh doctor

dumbed down


----------



## SINC

dumbed stick (not-so-smart turkey)


----------



## johnp

stick around


----------



## KC4

caw stick (crowosive)


----------



## Kazak

caw lender (says that tomorrow's the day to lose the 'stash)


----------



## SINC

mac caw


----------



## KC4

Mac endemic (ehMac)


----------



## SINC

mac donald


----------



## jamesB

mac truck


----------



## johnp

fort mac


----------



## jamesB

com fort


----------



## SINC

fort aye


----------



## jamesB

fort tune


----------



## johnp

fort apache (the bronx)


----------



## SINC

apache junction


----------



## jamesB

cold junction


----------



## johnp

cold score (no reherssal)


----------



## Kazak

score paean


----------



## SINC

reactor score


----------



## jamesB

no score


----------



## Aurora

music score


----------



## SINC

music all


----------



## Aurora

much music


----------



## SINC

much achoo


----------



## Aurora

back achoo


----------



## SINC

back words


----------



## Aurora

words myth


----------



## SINC

four words


----------



## Abby

four rooms


----------



## Kazak

four cleft


----------



## KC4

Heath cleft


----------



## Kazak

heath hen (pagan chicken)


----------



## KC4

Hen Whey


----------



## SINC

whey ward


----------



## Aurora

cause whey


----------



## SINC

cause inns


----------



## johnp

eye inns


----------



## SINC

bulls eye


----------



## jamesB

bulls hit


----------



## SINC

hit man


----------



## jamesB

man handle


----------



## SINC

boogie man


----------



## jamesB

man date


----------



## SINC

quay man


----------



## johnp

skeleton quay


----------



## jamesB

Red Skeleton


----------



## SINC

boa red


----------



## johnp

Red Green (wrapped in duct tape!!)


----------



## SINC

green sleeves


----------



## Kazak

Autumn sleeves


----------



## SINC

raglan sleeves


----------



## jamesB

red October


----------



## johnp

October fest


----------



## SINC

film fest


----------



## Abby

link fest


----------



## SINC

sausage link


----------



## cdncableguy

Sausage fest
Not something I wanna be a part of


----------



## SINC

sausage pizza


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> raglan sleeves


I thing we went off the rails after this one:yikes:
record sleeves


----------



## KC4

record river


----------



## Kazak

screwed river


----------



## KC4

Ebenezer Screwed


----------



## Kazak

cutoff Ebenezer (thwarted)


----------



## KC4

Ha Cutoff (character in the opera "The Barber of Soviet Union")


----------



## Aurora

cutoff date


----------



## KC4

Date Palm (using the word "Date" as a noun, not a verb)


----------



## Aurora

palm sunday


----------



## Kazak

palm mystery


----------



## SINC

nah palm


----------



## Aurora

palm granite


----------



## SINC

granite counter


----------



## Aurora

counter attack


----------



## SINC

counter force


----------



## KC4

force ale


----------



## jamesB

force kin


----------



## SINC

munch kin


----------



## Aurora

kin dell


----------



## SINC

infant dell (atheist baby)


----------



## Aurora

dell eat


----------



## SINC

deaf eat


----------



## Aurora

deaf isle


----------



## SINC

isle way


----------



## jamesB

emerald isle


----------



## SINC

isle let


----------



## Kazak

ham let


----------



## SINC

bucking ham (cigarettes of old although we called them galloping pigs)


----------



## jacob.maclean

ham sandwich


----------



## SINC

ham auk


----------



## Kazak

am auk


----------



## SINC

auk word


----------



## SINC

Hey jacob.maclean, welcome to the thread and ehMac!


----------



## Aurora

bird auk


----------



## SINC

whirly bird


----------



## tilt

Income bird


----------



## Aurora

bird dog


----------



## Kazak

Raymond Bird (as Ironwing)


----------



## SINC

raymond owe


----------



## jamesB

owe know (not again!)


----------



## SINC

know pain (no gain)


----------



## Aurora

know ted


----------



## jacob.maclean

Ted Bundy

and SINC, thanks for the welcome wishes and the intro to the game! This is a great time passer


----------



## tilt

Nigh ted


----------



## KC4

Golden nigh


----------



## jamesB

Golden Gate


----------



## SINC

water gate


----------



## jamesB

passing water


----------



## Aurora

passing time (like this game)


----------



## SINC

past time


----------



## Aurora

shady past


----------



## SINC

past over


----------



## jamesB

over shadowed


----------



## Aurora

over alls


----------



## Kazak

pastel over (that's-a me)


----------



## Aurora

over achiever


----------



## SINC

reek over (that chair)


----------



## Kazak

reek combine


----------



## jamesB

combine nation


----------



## Aurora

farm combine


----------



## SINC

farm air


----------



## Aurora

debone air


----------



## SINC

air rhea


----------



## KC4

Rhea range (A fast cooking poultry oven test marketed by Amana, but it never flew)


----------



## SINC

range jeers


----------



## Kazak

strange jeers (redundant?)


----------



## KC4

orange jeer (what happens when you pass a Mock Orange shrub)


----------



## SINC

jeer echo


----------



## KC4

echo echo (echo echo)


----------



## SINC

echo librium


----------



## Kazak

echo lie (cook that meat)


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> echo lie (cook that meat)


Echo Beach (Far away in time)


----------



## SINC

beach chi (town in SK)


----------



## Aurora

beach bum


----------



## SINC

bum stead


----------



## KC4

ohm stead


----------



## Aurora

ohm slaw


----------



## KC4

Newton slaw


----------



## jamesB

coal slaw


----------



## Kazak

Coal Porter


----------



## SINC

fizz coal (year end)


----------



## jamesB

fizz ill


----------



## SINC

fizz sicks


----------



## Aurora

sicks pack


----------



## SINC

pack sack


----------



## Aurora

pack man


----------



## SINC

pack mule


----------



## KC4

pack course


----------



## Kazak

enter course


----------



## jamesB

enter itis


----------



## SINC

itis written


----------



## Kazak

Marylou written


----------



## SINC

written word


----------



## Aurora

word processor


----------



## eMacMan

Samurais word


----------



## Kazak

Samurais Gamgee


----------



## SINC

samurais duel


----------



## Aurora

dual purpose


----------



## SINC

duel leas (big pickups)


----------



## jamesB

duel control


----------



## SINC

duel exhaust


----------



## KC4

sore duel (My name is Inigo Montoya.....)


----------



## Kazak

duel lee (noted)


----------



## SINC

lee purse


----------



## Aurora

purse strings


----------



## SINC

strings pool


----------



## Aurora

pool shark


----------



## cdncableguy

shark fin (soup)


----------



## SINC

angel shark


----------



## Aurora

arch angel


----------



## SINC

(los) angel less


----------



## Aurora

harm less


----------



## Kazak

harm mature


----------



## SINC

harm full


----------



## jamesB

full meal (deal)


----------



## Aurora

pea meal


----------



## SINC

whim pea (pay you Tuesday)


----------



## Kazak

whim pull


----------



## jamesB

rum pull (stiltskin of Grimms fairy tales)


----------



## SINC

rum pole (of the Bailey)


----------



## jamesB

south pole


----------



## SINC

pole lack (what Archie called Meathead)


----------



## Aurora

lack toes (intolerant)


----------



## KC4

Aurora said:


> lack toes (intolerant)


Hah! 

Missile toes


----------



## Kazak

missile while (you work)


----------



## jamesB

cruise missle


----------



## eMacMan

Amex missile


----------



## Kazak

missile toff


----------



## jamesB

guided missle


----------



## SINC

missle anus


----------



## jamesB

sigh anus (congestion)


----------



## SINC

sigh gone


----------



## jamesB

sigh ted


----------



## SINC

sigh bare (space)


----------



## eMacMan

sigh Borge


----------



## SINC

Victor Borge


----------



## jamesB

Victor ola


----------



## SINC

ola la


----------



## KC4

Ola Amigo!


----------



## SINC

cray ola


----------



## KC4

Gimmick Cray
(the old shell game again)


----------



## jamesB

cray ola


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> cray ola


Two posts up. 



SINC said:


> cray ola


cray fish


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> Two posts up.
> 
> 
> 
> cray fish


(where do you think I got the idea from )

fish monger


----------



## SINC

monger riel


----------



## KC4

Film riel


----------



## SINC

riel close


----------



## jamesB

riel thing


----------



## SINC

thing oats (really should be in the test thread)


----------



## Kazak

Holland Oats


----------



## SINC

holland *****


----------



## Kazak

holland days


----------



## KC4

Holland half (notes)


----------



## SINC

half mitts (lost one)


----------



## KC4

half yourself (a very Merry Christmas)


----------



## SINC

gad half (ees gone)


----------



## Aurora

gad about


----------



## SINC

gad fly


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> half yourself (a very Merry Christmas)


Thank you on bequarter of the rest of us.

Gad Smart


----------



## SINC

antique smart


----------



## Aurora

smart phone


----------



## Kazak

phone knittin'


----------



## SINC

phone knee


----------



## jamesB

knee knocker


----------



## SINC

knocker up beejacon


----------



## jrichardson

door knocker


----------



## Aurora

cuspid door


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> cuspid door


Like.

bye cuspid


----------



## Aurora

bye town (Ottawa)


----------



## SINC

town ship


----------



## Aurora

ship shape


----------



## SINC

worse ship


----------



## Kazak

worse Ted


----------



## SINC

voll ted


----------



## jamesB

(pole) 
vault ted


----------



## Aurora

bank vault


----------



## jacob.maclean

word bank


----------



## Kazak

bank cur


----------



## jacob.maclean

cur bee (>'.')>


----------



## jamesB

cur sing


----------



## Kazak

Cur, Captain (James T.)


----------



## jamesB

mangy cur


----------



## SINC

cur rents


----------



## Aurora

cur tail


----------



## SINC

tail gunner


----------



## jamesB

tail end


----------



## SINC

off end


----------



## jamesB

one off


----------



## SINC

oz one


----------



## Kazak

one fortunate


----------



## jacob.maclean

one love


----------



## Kazak

driving love


----------



## jacob.maclean

love park


----------



## Kazak

park android (carpooling for robots)


----------



## SINC

plugs park


----------



## jacob.maclean

Linkin Park


----------



## SINC

park aide


----------



## jacob.maclean

aide nabette


----------



## SINC

aide camp


----------



## jacob.maclean

camp nou (for all the Barcelona FC fans out there )


----------



## SINC

camp agnes


----------



## jacob.maclean

band camp


----------



## SINC

contra band


----------



## jamesB

contra nostra


----------



## KC4

contra exception


----------



## jamesB

exception all


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> contra exception


If it doesn't work, you can call the baby Nicky.

exception ally


----------



## jamesB

Hogans ally


----------



## SINC

mortar ally


----------



## Kazak

(scream) blue mortar


----------



## jamesB

blue moon


----------



## KC4

Blue bayou (you're going too slow)


----------



## SINC

sacre blue


----------



## jamesB

blue streak


----------



## Aurora

winning streak


----------



## jamesB

winning ticket


----------



## Aurora

ticket master


----------



## SINC

parking ticket


----------



## Kazak

gotta ticket (because I blue bayou)


----------



## SINC

gotta ride (with that ticket)


----------



## Aurora

ride rink


----------



## Kazak

guzzled rink


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## SINC

rink rat


----------



## Aurora

rink led


----------



## Kazak

rink ornate (come back as a hockey player)


----------



## SINC

bore rink


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> bore rink


Rink gal (Another wrinkle)


----------



## SINC

gal lopes


----------



## jamesB

gal lop


----------



## SINC

lop sided


----------



## jamesB

double sided


----------



## SINC

double bubble


----------



## Aurora

double eagle


----------



## Lawrence

Aurora said:


> double eagle


Tree Eagle (Yummy at Christmas)


----------



## Aurora

tree frog


----------



## jamesB

tree hugger


----------



## SINC

pan tree


----------



## eMacMan

tree son (the act of shredding the constitution!)


----------



## SINC

son daze


----------



## eMacMan

son net


----------



## Aurora

net minder


----------



## SINC

minder roars (brain farts)


----------



## Kazak

(Milo) Minder binder


----------



## Aurora

school binder


----------



## jamesB

com binder (harvesting)


----------



## SINC

com post


----------



## Kazak

post hock


----------



## SINC

ham hock


----------



## jamesB

Hock shop


----------



## SINC

cultures hock


----------



## jamesB

pork hock


----------



## Kazak

pork Celine (a fragile pig with a prominent snout)


----------



## SINC

pork chop


----------



## jamesB

chop shop


----------



## Aurora

chop suey


----------



## SINC

bliss chop (a Catholic cut)


----------



## jamesB

chop stick


----------



## SINC

cause stick


----------



## Kazak

cause weigh


----------



## SINC

weigh word


----------



## jamesB

know weigh (hosea)


----------



## SINC

keen know


----------



## Kazak

peachy keen (super fab and groovy)


----------



## SINC

so keen (wet)


----------



## Kazak

spy keen (volleyball)


----------



## jacob.maclean

eye spy (with my little i)


----------



## SINC

eye pod


----------



## jamesB

uni pod


----------



## Aurora

uni sex


----------



## SINC

sex y'all


----------



## jacob.maclean

uni tea


----------



## jacob.maclean

whoops... a bit late on that last one.
lets try this:

suss sex


----------



## Kazak

(Suss) sex Drive


----------



## jacob.maclean

drive thru


----------



## Aurora

Welcome Jacob.
Sunday drive


----------



## jacob.maclean

Thanks Aurora!

sunday brunch


----------



## Aurora

sunday sermon


----------



## jacob.maclean

caramel sunday


----------



## Kazak

Caramel Ohio (must we say goodbye-o?)


----------



## jamesB

Caramel creams


----------



## jacob.maclean

creams sickle


----------



## jamesB

sickle sell


----------



## Aurora

buy sickle


----------



## SINC

stand buy


----------



## jamesB

tree stand


----------



## Kazak

stand office


----------



## SINC

office sirs


----------



## Kazak

sirs up! (gentlemen, hit the beach)


----------



## Aurora

an sirs


----------



## SINC

four an


----------



## Aurora

four tune


----------



## SINC

cam four


----------



## jamesB

cam pain


----------



## SINC

web cam


----------



## jacob.maclean

sham pain


----------



## jacob.maclean

SINC beat me to it... 

inter web


----------



## jamesB

inter resting


----------



## jacob.maclean

resting up


----------



## jamesB

ah resting (officer)


----------



## jacob.maclean

ah kwerd


----------



## SINC

bac kwerd


----------



## KC4

kwerd dish


----------



## SINC

ball dish (comb over)


----------



## jamesB

spit ball


----------



## SINC

snake spit


----------



## Kazak

tube snake (boogie)


----------



## SINC

inner tube


----------



## Kazak

inner shah


----------



## Aurora

inner sanctum (Old radio show)


----------



## SINC

growth inner (dieting)


----------



## jamesB

growth ring


----------



## SINC

tea ring


----------



## Kazak

engagement ring (for Crankypants)


----------



## SINC

ring ears (for your engine)


----------



## KC4

hair ring


----------



## Abby

hair brush


----------



## SINC

part hair


----------



## KC4

part wheys (Little Miss Muffet and the Spider)


----------



## Cris Rock

Wheys Up


----------



## SINC

tram wheys


----------



## Aurora

free wheys


----------



## jamesB

free loader


----------



## Kazak

mother loader


----------



## Aurora

mother earth


----------



## jamesB

google earth


----------



## SINC

planet earth


----------



## eMacMan

planet terrarium


----------



## SINC

planet auk


----------



## jamesB

planet airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## Aurora

yeah siri (Bob)


----------



## SINC

yeah who


----------



## Kazak

(hey) yeah bought!


----------



## SINC

bought chawla (bird disease)


----------



## jamesB

bought hum (opposite of top)


----------



## Aurora

hum dinger


----------



## SINC

ho hum


----------



## Aurora

ho ho (ho) (Merry Christmas)


----------



## SINC

pink ho


----------



## jamesB

crack ho


----------



## SINC

ho tell


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> ho tell


Ho Transit
(In the news lately, Caught doing it on a Toronto Transit Platform)


----------



## SINC

transit bus


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> transit bus


Omni bus


----------



## jacob.maclean

bus ted


----------



## Kazak

bus cur


----------



## jamesB

bus turd (large European bird)


----------



## Kazak

(Steve) Bus chamois


----------



## SINC

chamois skin


----------



## Kazak

bus skin (couldn't resist)


----------



## jamesB

skin flint


----------



## SINC

flint lock


----------



## Kazak

Lock herbie


----------



## SINC

herbie four (plant eater)


----------



## Aurora

herbie hind (nice to look at)


----------



## SINC

hind site


----------



## Aurora

hind erred


----------



## SINC

hind oars


----------



## Aurora

debt oars


----------



## jamesB

who oars


----------



## Aurora

who terse


----------



## Kazak

Who ville


----------



## SINC

woo who


----------



## jamesB

who soever


----------



## Kazak

can who


----------



## SINC

can nary


----------



## Kazak

buy nary


----------



## Aurora

buy lateral


----------



## Abby

lateral erosion


----------



## SINC

lateral pass


----------



## jamesB

transit pass


----------



## Aurora

pass gas


----------



## KC4

Baloo Gas (It's the bear necessities)


----------



## SINC

hula baloo


----------



## Aurora

hula skirt


----------



## Kazak

skirt chaser


----------



## jamesB

whiskey chaser


----------



## SINC

whiskey runner


----------



## Aurora

whiskey sour


----------



## SINC

sour puss


----------



## jamesB

sour grapes


----------



## Kazak

sour sop


----------



## jamesB

sop with (ww1 biplane)


----------



## SINC

sop pose


----------



## Kazak

what sop (Doc?)


----------



## SINC

what amass (the Latin was groovy)


----------



## jamesB

what ever


----------



## SINC

ever green (it's that time of year)


----------



## jamesB

ever lasting


----------



## Kazak

a laSting (in the manner of Gordon Sumner)


----------



## jamesB

longer lasting


----------



## SINC

gone longer


----------



## jamesB

gone adds


----------



## SINC

class adds


----------



## jamesB

class less


----------



## SINC

class sea


----------



## jamesB

sea biscuit


----------



## Kazak

rubber biscuit


----------



## jamesB

rubber duck


----------



## Kazak

duck uncover


----------



## SINC

geo duck (and crowbar too)


----------



## jamesB

duck blind


----------



## SINC

blind rage


----------



## jamesB

under rage (jail bait)


----------



## SINC

broke rage


----------



## Kazak

broke collie


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## SINC

collie flour


----------



## jamesB

melon collie


----------



## Kazak

Blind Melon


----------



## SINC

snow blind


----------



## KC4

Snow Mobile (Frosty's service provider)


----------



## Aurora

Snow business (like show business)


----------



## Kazak

snow sure (one who snowshoes)


----------



## KC4

Snow bored


----------



## SINC

snow storm


----------



## KC4

Snow Bank (where it's routine to have your assets frozen)


----------



## Aurora

bank auk


----------



## jamesB

memory bank


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## jamesB

sperm bank


----------



## SINC

burr bank


----------



## jamesB

(not without a) rub burr


----------



## SINC

burr niche


----------



## Aurora

burr dock


----------



## SINC

Dock tore


----------



## eMacMan

tore adore


----------



## jamesB

tore nato


----------



## SINC

tore rents


----------



## Kazak

(Palm trees grow and) rents Arlo


----------



## jamesB

pair rents (everyone has em!)


----------



## Kazak

pair tree (seeing double?)


----------



## SINC

pair liquor


----------



## Aurora

liquor ice


----------



## jamesB

black ice


----------



## Kazak

black kenning


----------



## SINC

black smith


----------



## Aurora

boot black


----------



## jamesB

boot camp


----------



## SINC

boot straps


----------



## Aurora

jock straps


----------



## SINC

straps ting


----------



## Aurora

ting odd


----------



## jamesB

odd couple


----------



## SINC

prairies odd


----------



## Kazak

turnings odd


----------



## SINC

odd ditty


----------



## Aurora

witty ditty


----------



## jamesB

ditty doit ?


----------



## SINC

diddy bop


----------



## jamesB

bee bop


----------



## Kazak

she bop


----------



## Aurora

she bah (queen of)


----------



## SINC

bah humbug


----------



## Kazak

humbug Gary


----------



## jamesB

Cal gary


----------



## SINC

cine cal


----------



## Kazak

cine file (we know what you're watching)


----------



## SINC

cine ma


----------



## KC4

cine plexus (those movies that either get on your nerves or punch you in the gut)


----------



## jamesB

solar plexus


----------



## jamesB

KC4 said:


> And there won't be snow in Africa this Christmas time ....


Then how do we explain this recent photo of the Rwenzori Mountains in Uganda?


----------



## Aurora

solar flare


----------



## jamesB

road flare


----------



## SINC

well flare


----------



## Kazak

stare well


----------



## SINC

freda stare


----------



## Aurora

stare tread


----------



## SINC

moss tread


----------



## Aurora

moss add (Israeli CIA)


----------



## jamesB

add ick


----------



## Aurora

add lib


----------



## SINC

Lib rawl


----------



## Aurora

lib asian (drink)


----------



## jamesB

lib url


----------



## SINC

kale lib


----------



## Aurora

low kale


----------



## SINC

sell low


----------



## Aurora

bell low


----------



## jamesB

shall low


----------



## SINC

mar shall


----------



## jamesB

shall owe


----------



## SINC

owe nurse


----------



## jamesB

wet nurse


----------



## SINC

wet land


----------



## Aurora

land grant


----------



## SINC

grant permission


----------



## Aurora

permission denied


----------



## jamesB

access denied


----------



## SINC

easy access


----------



## Aurora

easy rider


----------



## jamesB

over easy


----------



## Aurora

over load


----------



## eMacMan

over weighty (terrible name for a grocery store)


----------



## SINC

bend over


----------



## Aurora

bend err (robot)


----------



## jamesB

river bend


----------



## SINC

crime river


----------



## Kazak

Crimea river


----------



## jamesB

river rafting


----------



## SINC

penciled rafting


----------



## Kazak

penciled thin (moustache)


----------



## SINC

thin king


----------



## jamesB

king key


----------



## SINC

key stone


----------



## jamesB

blood stone


----------



## SINC

stone hinge


----------



## jamesB

blarney stone


----------



## Kazak

Blarney Rubble


----------



## SINC

rubble strips


----------



## Kazak

strips urchin


----------



## SINC

strips paint


----------



## jamesB

strips urch


----------



## Kazak

comic strips


----------



## jamesB

standup comic


----------



## SINC

standup rite


----------



## jamesB

night rite


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> strips urchin


Hahahaaa!

rite shush


----------



## Kazak

rite ton


----------



## jamesB

foo ton


----------



## Aurora

ton ick


----------



## SINC

cowl ick


----------



## Aurora

monk's cowl


----------



## jamesB

monk's hood


----------



## SINC

man hood


----------



## jamesB

man grove


----------



## Kazak

grove up


----------



## jamesB

grove ling


----------



## SINC

ling oh


----------



## jamesB

oh meter


----------



## Aurora

meter reader


----------



## KC4

Juana meter?


----------



## SINC

juana dance?


----------



## jamesB

Tia Juana


----------



## tilt

Coffee tia (me)?


----------



## Aurora

tia rah


----------



## eMacMan

rah there


----------



## Aurora

there pea


----------



## Kazak

there amen


----------



## jamesB

there yugo


----------



## Aurora

yugo first (I'm scared)


----------



## SINC

first place


----------



## Aurora

place kicker


----------



## SINC

place mat


----------



## Aurora

door mat


----------



## SINC

deplore mat


----------



## Kazak

deplore rabble


----------



## Aurora

rabble rouser


----------



## KC4

Memo rabble


----------



## tilt

Miss rabble


----------



## Kazak

rabble yell

(I suppose that when one is a deity, one does not need a signature. Is that correct, oh tilted one?)


----------



## SINC

rabble rouser


----------



## jamesB

A rouser (one who arouses)


----------



## SINC

perfect a (races anyone?)


----------



## KC4

ploop perfect


----------



## SINC

ploop pull


----------



## Aurora

taffy pull


----------



## SINC

taffy taw


----------



## jamesB

Naff taw


----------



## Kazak

taw knee


----------



## SINC

bum knee


----------



## jamesB

corn knee


----------



## tilt

Eh corn


----------



## KC4

corn cob (pipe and a button nose!)


----------



## jamesB

popped corn


----------



## SINC

popped alls (his bike)


----------



## eMacMan

nob alls


----------



## SINC

bob alls (the catch)


----------



## jamesB

blueb alls


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## Kazak

alls sorts


----------



## jamesB

over alls


----------



## Aurora

pull over


----------



## SINC

taffy pull


----------



## Aurora

car pull


----------



## SINC

nash car


----------



## KC4

nash shrilly (I'd like another eggnog)


----------



## SINC

fur nash


----------



## Aurora

fur tile


----------



## KC4

murky tile (The Grey Market)


----------



## Aurora

murky water


----------



## Kazak

water Bedouin (New Year's Eve?)


----------



## SINC

flys water


----------



## Kazak

flys anointment


----------



## SINC

bar flys


----------



## jamesB

flys unzipped (trolling)


----------



## KC4

flys wadding


----------



## Kazak

Wadding ton (US capital when Clinton was there)


----------



## SINC

ton stung


----------



## jamesB

ton sills


----------



## Aurora

still ton (cheese)


----------



## KC4

still lettuce


----------



## jamesB

lettuce turnip (and you know the rest)


----------



## SINC

lettuce prey


----------



## Kazak

prey lean


----------



## Aurora

lean to


----------



## Kazak

lean beef (mildly upset)


----------



## jamesB

bully beef


----------



## Kazak

bully fable (plausible)


----------



## SINC

bully earns (for the cow)


----------



## Aurora

Greek earns


----------



## SINC

earns pace


----------



## jamesB

earns airmiles


----------



## Kazak

(I) conceive airmiles (and miles) (The Who)


----------



## jamesB

collect airmiles


----------



## Kazak

collect response


----------



## Aurora

collect taxes


----------



## KC4

Collect Caw (from an old crow)


----------



## Kazak

caw king


----------



## SINC

ma caw


----------



## jamesB

pew ma (large cat)


----------



## SINC

dog ma


----------



## jamesB

dog days


----------



## KC4

Yule dog (Christmutt)


----------



## jamesB

dog pull


----------



## SINC

sun dog


----------



## jamesB

sun spots


----------



## Kazak

sun declination (starts decreasing? today)


----------



## jamesB

daylight declination (bottomed out yesterday)


----------



## Kazak

mid daylight


----------



## SINC

hue mid


----------



## jamesB

hue more (LOL)


----------



## SINC

are more


----------



## jamesB

more phing


----------



## Kazak

more ribboned


----------



## KC4

Ribboned Williams


----------



## Kazak

WilliamS afire


----------



## jamesB

(great) balls afire


----------



## SINC

afire man


----------



## Aurora

afire hazard


----------



## Kazak

hazard us


----------



## jamesB

(Dukes of) hazard county


----------



## Kazak

County Cullen


----------



## Aurora

Cullen airy


----------



## SINC

lumen airy


----------



## Kazak

Christmases lumen (and I'm not ready)


----------



## SINC

mary christmases


----------



## jamesB

(lets all) make mary


----------



## SINC

sum mary


----------



## jamesB

hole sum


----------



## SINC

as hole


----------



## KC4

hole foods (Cheerios and Donuts!)


----------



## jamesB

black hole


----------



## SINC

black bury


----------



## jamesB

black beauty


----------



## Kazak

black kangas (rebel marsupials)


----------



## SINC

black foot


----------



## Kazak

light foot


----------



## Aurora

light hearted


----------



## KC4

feign hearted


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## Kazak

pro feign


----------



## KC4

White Feign (Jack London wannabe)


----------



## jamesB

white heat


----------



## SINC

curlings heat


----------



## jamesB

backs heat (love nest)


----------



## SINC

corner backs


----------



## jamesB

corner gas


----------



## eMacMan

gas astronomic


----------



## Kazak

astronomic theory (says that the jerks will come out ahead)


----------



## jamesB

relativity theory


----------



## Aurora

relativity shopping (gifts for the family)


----------



## SINC

shopping pong (new game)


----------



## jamesB

onestop shopping


----------



## Kazak

shopping maul


----------



## jamesB

Gun maul


----------



## Aurora

gun whale


----------



## jamesB

whale shark


----------



## Kazak

shark pay (voracious dog)


----------



## Aurora

shark skin (suit)


----------



## SINC

angel shark (they sing)


----------



## Aurora

angel hair


----------



## SINC

fresh hair


----------



## jamesB

hair today (gone tomorrow)


----------



## Kazak

hair guitar


----------



## SINC

hair plain


----------



## Aurora

air plain


----------



## jamesB

grassy plain


----------



## SINC

plain truth


----------



## jamesB

truth less


----------



## Kazak

truth hertz


----------



## jamesB

truth fullness


----------



## Kazak

Truth Buzzi


----------



## Aurora

truth fairy


----------



## Kazak

fairy yon (my wayward son)


----------



## jamesB

carry yon


----------



## Aurora

carry okay (sing along if you wish )


----------



## SINC

reels carry (show)


----------



## Aurora

Scottish reels


----------



## SINC

(she's a) reels port


----------



## jamesB

fly reels


----------



## SINC

the fly


----------



## jamesB

fly spray


----------



## KC4

lettuce spray


----------



## jamesB

over spray


----------



## SINC

oz spray


----------



## jamesB

oz one


----------



## SINC

able one


----------



## Aurora

one click


----------



## jamesB

one off


----------



## Aurora

off beat


----------



## jamesB

dead beat


----------



## Aurora

beat iffy (the Pope does this kind of thing)


----------



## jamesB

heart beat


----------



## Aurora

heart strings


----------



## SINC

strings et (for my guitar)


----------



## jamesB

(who controls the) purse strings


----------



## SINC

purse ere


----------



## jamesB

purse sue


----------



## SINC

sue wing


----------



## jamesB

delta wing


----------



## SINC

plough wing


----------



## jamesB

snow plough


----------



## SINC

time snow


----------



## Kazak

yes snow (question)


----------



## Aurora

snow angel


----------



## SINC

angel ach


----------



## Kazak

try angel


----------



## jamesB

arc angel


----------



## Kazak

arc cane


----------



## jamesB

cane mutiny


----------



## SINC

cane nary


----------



## jamesB

station nary


----------



## SINC

central station


----------



## Kazak

Illinois Central (Long Train Runnin')


----------



## SINC

central dispatch


----------



## jamesB

central location


----------



## SINC

central core


----------



## jamesB

core element


----------



## Kazak

element tree


----------



## SINC

gen tree


----------



## Kazak

tree cull


----------



## SINC

raze cull


----------



## jamesB

cull lender


----------



## Aurora

money lender


----------



## Kazak

parse money


----------



## SINC

money pit


----------



## jamesB

arm pit


----------



## SINC

four arm


----------



## jamesB

arm ore


----------



## SINC

farm ore


----------



## jamesB

funny farm


----------



## SINC

funny face


----------



## Aurora

face book


----------



## Kazak

book Kim (Dano)


----------



## SINC

kim burly


----------



## jamesB

ana kim


----------



## SINC

ban ana


----------



## jamesB

ana ledgy


----------



## SINC

ana gram


----------



## Kazak

gram mar


----------



## Ena

mar gin


----------



## Kazak

gin jar


----------



## SINC

halo gin


----------



## Aurora

gin rummy


----------



## jamesB

gin knee


----------



## SINC

knee dull


----------



## KC4

dude dull


----------



## SINC

eye dull


----------



## jamesB

dead eye


----------



## Kazak

dead den


----------



## SINC

den tall


----------



## jamesB

too tall


----------



## Kazak

tow tall


----------



## SINC

bees tow


----------



## Aurora

bees knees


----------



## SINC

new bees


----------



## Aurora

bees wax


----------



## SINC

bees mitten


----------



## Aurora

are bees (good roast beef)


----------



## SINC

medic are


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> bees mitten


Like. 

Medic, you (Jane)


----------



## KC4

pear medic


----------



## jamesB

pear shape


----------



## SINC

diss pear


----------



## KC4

inky pear


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> inky pear


Ha.

pear haddocks


----------



## SINC

shore haddocks


----------



## jamesB

shore enough


----------



## Kazak

poly shore


----------



## SINC

shore enough


----------



## jamesB

jamesB said:


> shore enough


enough already


----------



## KC4

tough enough


----------



## jamesB

tough love


----------



## SINC

love verily


----------



## jamesB

first love


----------



## eMacMan

...


----------



## Kazak

first gear (for me, a Mac Classic in '91)


----------



## SINC

me first


----------



## Kazak

first quencher


----------



## jamesB

first base


----------



## SINC

base mint


----------



## jamesB

mint condition


----------



## SINC

mint julep


----------



## eMacMan

Sperry mint


----------



## jamesB

Sperry light


----------



## Aurora

light fantastic


----------



## SINC

trip light


----------



## jamesB

fog light


----------



## eMacMan

(Senator) Fog bound


----------



## SINC

bound dead (by)


----------



## jamesB

dead heading


----------



## Aurora

dead reckoning


----------



## SINC

contest dead


----------



## jamesB

dead man (walking)


----------



## KC4

Dead Beats (New Zombie band)


----------



## eMacMan

brain dead <Insert your favourite politicians name here>


----------



## KC4

Dead Beets (ZombieBand copy cats, but instead they play in a vegetative state)


----------



## Aurora

dead battery


----------



## Kazak

battery fish


----------



## jamesB

fish eye


----------



## Aurora

fish cakes


----------



## SINC

fish airman


----------



## jamesB

fish monger


----------



## SINC

monger ail


----------



## Kazak

pharaoh monger (something rotten in the state of Egypt?)


----------



## jamesB

flesh monger


----------



## SINC

flesh pot


----------



## jamesB

pot stickers


----------



## SINC

stickers hock


----------



## jamesB

pork hock


----------



## SINC

deepen hock


----------



## Kazak

deepen dabble


----------



## KC4

grey dabble


----------



## jamesB

grey poupon (on your shoe)


----------



## Aurora

poupon blanket (hard to get off)


----------



## SINC

poupon head (darn birds)


----------



## Kazak

Poupon nick (it's a plague, I tell you)


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## Kazak

poupon cutter (pay less for mustard)


----------



## Aurora

navy cutter


----------



## jamesB

paper cutter


----------



## Kazak

paper view


----------



## Aurora

Kazak said:


> paper view


like
view master


----------



## jamesB

Master Sergeant


----------



## SINC

sergeant pepper


----------



## Aurora

drill sergeant


----------



## SINC

see drill


----------



## eMacMan

See bring


----------



## KC4

See Saw


----------



## SINC

coping saw


----------



## jamesB

barely coping


----------



## SINC

barely their


----------



## Kazak

their they're (everything's okay)


----------



## KC4

they're there (they've arrived!)


----------



## Aurora

there pea


----------



## jamesB

pea vine


----------



## SINC

pea break


----------



## jamesB

group pea


----------



## SINC

pea shouters


----------



## Kazak

pea any


----------



## jamesB

sweet pea


----------



## Kazak

sweet tenor (not me)


----------



## KC4

Musical sweet (candy whistle)


----------



## SINC

sweet breads


----------



## KC4

Thoreau breads (food for thought)


----------



## Kazak

Thoreau fair (Whitman great)


----------



## SINC

coney fair


----------



## KC4

bell coney


----------



## SINC

clara bell


----------



## eMacMan

Deck clara (shun of independence)


----------



## SINC

poop deck


----------



## Kazak

Deck clan (McManus)


----------



## Aurora

clan destine


----------



## SINC

clan gears


----------



## jamesB

stripped gears


----------



## SINC

shift gears


----------



## jamesB

Do gears (and cat tails)


----------



## SINC

khan do


----------



## jamesB

khan opi


----------



## Aurora

opi lent (luxurious)


----------



## SINC

lent elles


----------



## jamesB

propel lent


----------



## KC4

sigh lent


----------



## jamesB

excel lent


----------



## slipstream

Lent free


----------



## SINC

free dome


----------



## cap10subtext

Chrome Dome.


----------



## jamesB

Astro dome


----------



## SINC

dome stick


----------



## KC4

Dome Oregano


----------



## SINC

ran dome


----------



## eMacMan

Cure ran (with apologies to the Bible Thumper Brigade)


----------



## KC4

Vet ran (when the bear's anesthesia wore off prematurely)


----------



## Kazak

Core vet


----------



## Aurora

core done (blue)


----------



## eMacMan

done air (Family reunion dinner)


----------



## Kazak

may done


----------



## KC4

done ask (done tell)


----------



## SINC

dam ask


----------



## jamesB

ask hole


----------



## SINC

hole leeward


----------



## jamesB

gopher hole


----------



## SINC

gopher more (beer, we're out)


----------



## Aurora

more bid


----------



## eMacMan

more door (Bad hobbit)


----------



## jamesB

oh door (bad smell)


----------



## SINC

can door


----------



## jamesB

Can dice


----------



## Kazak

crush dice


----------



## SINC

loaded dice


----------



## Aurora

shoal dice (clinic)


----------



## Kazak

comer shoal


----------



## Aurora

comer aide (communist greeting)


----------



## jamesB

sue aide (leather)


----------



## SINC

sue near


----------



## Aurora

near miss


----------



## SINC

miss silo


----------



## jamesB

miss scary


----------



## SINC

scary movie


----------



## Aurora

cult movie


----------



## SINC

awk cult


----------



## jamesB

awk ward


----------



## SINC

four ward


----------



## jamesB

plus four


----------



## SINC

four toon


----------



## jamesB

four bye (4)


----------



## eMacMan

bye Te


----------



## cap10subtext

Bye gones


----------



## SINC

gones oath


----------



## jamesB

gones adds


----------



## Aurora

gones hopping


----------



## SINC

hopping mad


----------



## Aurora

mad dog


----------



## SINC

know mad


----------



## Kazak

know deposit


----------



## KC4

cyan know (knows noses)


----------



## Aurora

cyan arrow (bows)


----------



## Kazak

cyan knees (if you please)


----------



## jamesB

knock knees


----------



## Kazak

knock onward


----------



## jamesB

knock worst


----------



## SINC

ban knock


----------



## Aurora

tally ban


----------



## SINC

you ban (coffee)


----------



## jamesB

ban she


----------



## Aurora

she the (put your knife away)


----------



## SINC

brie the


----------



## Aurora

brie cheese


----------



## SINC

cheese sea


----------



## jamesB

sea boots


----------



## Kazak

sea below


----------



## Aurora

below decks


----------



## Kazak

decks dross


----------



## Aurora

card decks


----------



## Kazak

card again


----------



## jamesB

mull again


----------



## Kazak

broke again


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> decks dross


Sweet!

Broke herring


----------



## Kazak

herring do (feats of . . . you know, like Errol Fin)


----------



## KC4

herring aid


----------



## jamesB

cool aid


----------



## SINC

moss cool


----------



## cap10subtext

Moss tequila


----------



## KC4

(3) moss caterers


----------



## jamesB

late caterers


----------



## SINC

coal late


----------



## Kazak

coal ess


----------



## SINC

dungeon ess


----------



## Kazak

dungeon doughnuts


----------



## jamesB

ess curve


----------



## SINC

dungeon sell


----------



## jamesB

sell out


----------



## SINC

coin sell


----------



## jamesB

coin side


----------



## KC4

stuck coin


----------



## Kazak

stuck cup


----------



## SINC

cup coin


----------



## jamesB

dee cup


----------



## Aurora

dee baiter


----------



## Kazak

baiter let (than never)


----------



## jamesB

cut baiter (fish?)


----------



## Kazak

cut short (Bobbitt)


----------



## SINC

cut tickle


----------



## Aurora

upper cut


----------



## SINC

falls upper


----------



## jamesB

upper plate


----------



## Aurora

plate lets


----------



## Kazak

plate time


----------



## Aurora

home plate


----------



## jamesB

home cooked


----------



## Kazak

Captain Cooked


----------



## jamesB

cooked goose


----------



## SINC

goose ohm


----------



## Aurora

Goose down


----------



## johnp

loaded down


----------



## Aurora

down town


----------



## SINC

town crier


----------



## Aurora

town house


----------



## jamesB

bath house


----------



## Aurora

bath water (Keep the baby)


----------



## SINC

water roar?


----------



## Aurora

water baby (That's why we kept him)


----------



## jamesB

water spout


----------



## SINC

child spout (bottom lip down)


----------



## Aurora

foster Child


----------



## johnp

child wren


----------



## Aurora

wren shed


----------



## SINC

wren chess


----------



## jamesB

chess peak


----------



## Aurora

peak awk


----------



## SINC

gosh awk


----------



## Kazak

awk common (please?)


----------



## jamesB

common law


----------



## SINC

law years


----------



## Aurora

common law


----------



## Kazak

common everybody (let's twist)


----------



## jamesB

everybody else


----------



## KC4

snork else


----------



## Kazak

(You supply the night, baby) else apply (the love.)


----------



## jamesB

where else


----------



## SINC

where wolf


----------



## johnp

dinner where


----------



## cap10subtext

Dinner there


----------



## eMacMan

there moans


----------



## jamesB

there four


----------



## KC4

there, under (the ...)


----------



## SINC

under ware


----------



## Kazak

ware haus


----------



## KC4

ware horse (a new movie that I just came out - when the moon is full, beware the mare!)


----------



## Kazak

horse sing (around)


----------



## SINC

sing gull


----------



## KC4

tea sing (what the Kettle likes to do to the pot)


----------



## SINC

saul tea


----------



## jamesB

tea pea


----------



## Aurora

tea dance


----------



## SINC

dance lot (Lancelot's jive bro)


----------



## Kazak

ousel lot (Lancelot's feline brother)


----------



## Aurora

lot airy


----------



## KC4

solid airy (oxey _moo_ron)


----------



## jamesB

solid dare


----------



## johnp

frozen solid


----------



## Aurora

frozen back (Variation on to and fro)


----------



## Kazak

frozen cons


----------



## Aurora

frozen mukluk


----------



## Kazak

Frozen bergs (Julius and Ethel)


----------



## KC4

Angry Bergs


----------



## jamesB

ice bergs


----------



## SINC

bod ice


----------



## jamesB

icky bod


----------



## KC4

fin icky


----------



## eMacMan

sty icky


----------



## SINC

sty lust


----------



## jamesB

sty mead


----------



## Kazak

mead arson (you Jane)


----------



## jamesB

mead evil (knights of yore)


----------



## SINC

stamp mead


----------



## jamesB

admission stamp


----------



## SINC

stamp collector


----------



## jamesB

junk collector


----------



## SINC

collector rents


----------



## Aurora

bug collector


----------



## johnp

beetle bug (fond memories of my two VW's!!)


----------



## Kazak

(dinner won't) beetle later


----------



## Aurora

beetle juice


----------



## SINC

maybe later


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> maybe later


Sorry Sinc. That was too much later.
juice bar


----------



## SINC

bar none


----------



## jamesB

oxygen bar


----------



## eMacMan

Bar bury


----------



## SINC

bar fly


----------



## Kazak

bar nun


----------



## SINC

bar numb (& bailey circus)


----------



## KC4

numb skills (the art of trying to button your coat with frozen fingers)


----------



## SINC

numb bum (winter bike races)


----------



## jamesB

bum rap


----------



## KC4

rap sure


----------



## Aurora

sure footed


----------



## eMacMan

tube sure (or not to)


----------



## jamesB

inner tube


----------



## SINC

tube less


----------



## Kazak

tube before


----------



## SINC

before ward


----------



## jamesB

way ward


----------



## Aurora

ward boss


----------



## cap10subtext

boss hog


----------



## KC4

boss anova


----------



## Kazak

Cash anova


----------



## SINC

hard cash


----------



## jamesB

cash ear


----------



## Kazak

front ear


----------



## jamesB

front tell (lobe)


----------



## SINC

four tell


----------



## johnp

four tune


----------



## jamesB

eye tune


----------



## Aurora

tune out


----------



## KC4

tune offish


----------



## SINC

smells offish


----------



## Aurora

bucket offish


----------



## jamesB

bucket list


----------



## Aurora

list irene (she might sway but her breath is sweet)


----------



## johnp

goodnight irene (irene goodnight ... or as the song goes)


----------



## Aurora

irene age (changed my mind)


----------



## SINC

irene knee


----------



## Aurora

knee beulah (found in space_


----------



## SINC

bow knee


----------



## johnp

phone knee


----------



## SINC

anglo phone


----------



## jamesB

android phone


----------



## SINC

phone bills


----------



## KC4

Marrow phones (for stem cell calls)


----------



## eMacMan

Ta marrow


----------



## jamesB

marrow transplant


----------



## Kazak

marrow wanna (everybody must get boned)


----------



## Aurora

wanna drag


----------



## SINC

Wanna bee


----------



## Kazak

Wanna maker (Sam)


----------



## jamesB

widow maker (Kawasaki)


----------



## Abby

Princess Maker


----------



## SINC

maker stop


----------



## johnp

maker upper


----------



## KC4

upper cut


----------



## SINC

final cut


----------



## johnp

copy cut


----------



## SINC

copy cat


----------



## Aurora

final copy


----------



## SINC

final game


----------



## jamesB

final exit


----------



## SINC

exit stage (left)


----------



## Aurora

rocket stage


----------



## SINC

horse stage


----------



## johnp

stage coach


----------



## Kazak

Coach cheese


----------



## SINC

coach potato


----------



## Aurora

potato pancakes


----------



## jamesB

sweet potato


----------



## Kazak

won potato


----------



## johnp

won ton


----------



## KC4

won nervous (has to go first)


----------



## SINC

won valdez


----------



## Aurora

tie won


----------



## SINC

nez tie


----------



## Aurora

pince nez


----------



## SINC

pince hers


----------



## Aurora

hers cent (lovely)


----------



## eMacMan

hers she


----------



## Kazak

funeral hers


----------



## jamesB

hers tuff


----------



## Kazak

off hers


----------



## SINC

buzz off


----------



## eMacMan

off ices


----------



## Kazak

ices pecked (it was Miss Scarlett, in the Observatory, with the candlestick)


----------



## jamesB

ices ickle


----------



## SINC

ices cake


----------



## ehMax

cake boss


----------



## johnp

boss audio


----------



## SINC

audio owes


----------



## eMacMan

audio files (AIFF)


----------



## jamesB

Rockford Files


----------



## SINC

files bin


----------



## KC4

xeno files


----------



## jamesB

reject files


----------



## SINC

reject idea


----------



## KC4

reject shun


----------



## SINC

shun member


----------



## jamesB

attend shun


----------



## SINC

attend ants


----------



## Kazak

attend day (heard this a lot in French class)


----------



## Aurora

day trip


----------



## jamesB

trip lets


----------



## johnp

lets lip


----------



## Aurora

lets lied


----------



## ehMax

let's slide


----------



## SINC

lied own


----------



## jamesB

faced own


----------



## SINC

own nurse


----------



## jamesB

upped own


----------



## Aurora

own eros


----------



## SINC

somber eros


----------



## Aurora

midi somber (that would be around the 15th)


----------



## SINC

com midi


----------



## Kazak

midi evil


----------



## SINC

evil aye


----------



## Kazak

Aye Colombo! (what the Falk?)


----------



## SINC

aye candy


----------



## Aurora

candy apple


----------



## SINC

apple ette


----------



## Aurora

sufferage ette


----------



## Kazak

suffrage succotash


----------



## jamesB

women's suffrage


----------



## Kazak

women's prerogative


----------



## SINC

women's privilege


----------



## johnp

women's perspective


----------



## jamesB

skewed perspective


----------



## eMacMan

skewed down (tight)


----------



## SINC

goose down


----------



## eMacMan

(Little) Loose Goose (Well known Beach Boys ditty)


----------



## jamesB

loose lips (sinks ships)


----------



## SINC

Lips ink


----------



## jamesB

pillows lips


----------



## SINC

feather pillows


----------



## Aurora

feather bedding


----------



## SINC

feather quilt


----------



## jamesB

feather wait


----------



## SINC

cue wait


----------



## Aurora

cue tickle


----------



## johnp

tickle pink


----------



## Kazak

pink ocean (where you keep your pins)


----------



## jamesB

pink king (shears)


----------



## Aurora

king pin


----------



## jamesB

king key


----------



## johnp

key hole (memories of a favourite cichlid)


----------



## Aurora

flung key


----------



## SINC

far flung


----------



## Aurora

far reaching


----------



## jamesB

over reaching


----------



## SINC

pass over


----------



## Aurora

day pass


----------



## KC4

syrup pass


----------



## SINC

pass angers


----------



## Kazak

pass teach


----------



## SINC

teach chores


----------



## jamesB

foreign chores


----------



## SINC

chores list


----------



## Kazak

Prawns List (seafood composer)


----------



## jamesB

Starboard list


----------



## KC4

intellectual list (he leans towards brilliance)


----------



## eMacMan

intellectual challenge (eg. 2+2 for most politicians)


----------



## jamesB

ironman challenge


----------



## SINC

ironman akin (heavy to move around the store)


----------



## jamesB

akin asia


----------



## SINC

asia attic


----------



## jamesB

gymn asia


----------



## SINC

hydro gymn


----------



## eMacMan

gymn Aztecs


----------



## SINC

sim aztecs


----------



## jamesB

sim onizing


----------



## eMacMan

sim meringue


----------



## SINC

lemon meringue


----------



## jamesB

lemon aide


----------



## SINC

aide camp


----------



## Joker Eh

.


----------



## Kazak

camp shaft


----------



## jamesB

shaft ted


----------



## SINC

crank shaft


----------



## johnp

crank started


----------



## SINC

crank handle


----------



## jamesB

can handle


----------



## Kazak

can dew


----------



## SINC

dew tee


----------



## Aurora

honey dew


----------



## Kazak

doggie dew


----------



## KC4

dew tea


----------



## Kazak

dew ***


----------



## SINC

*** may


----------



## eMacMan

*** purse (What supposedly for the truth in Ottawa and DC nowadays)


----------



## jamesB

purse strings


----------



## SINC

strings pool


----------



## jamesB

pool room


----------



## SINC

room bah


----------



## jamesB

padded room


----------



## SINC

cloak room


----------



## johnp

bored room


----------



## SINC

Bored own


----------



## jamesB

own nurse


----------



## Kazak

wet nurse


----------



## KC4

Marry nurse


----------



## jamesB

make Marry


----------



## Aurora

make upsets


----------



## Kazak

KC4 said:


> Marry nurse


Why, thank you. I believe I will.

make shift


----------



## Aurora

shift worker


----------



## jamesB

graveyard shift


----------



## johnp

stick shift


----------



## KC4

shift happens


----------



## johnp

happens frequently (with some fish, eh!!)


----------



## Kazak

happens dance


----------



## Aurora

dance band


----------



## SINC

dum band (dumber)


----------



## Aurora

band ditto


----------



## jamesB

steel band


----------



## eMacMan

Speckled band


----------



## SINC

band rugs


----------



## KC4

shish rugs ( I don't know!)


----------



## Kazak

Blow shish (occifer, I draven't been hinking.)


----------



## jamesB

shish kabob


----------



## SINC

kabob bing


----------



## jamesB

bada bing


----------



## SINC

bada pull


----------



## jamesB

pull bit (retarded pit-bull)


----------



## SINC

pew pull


----------



## jamesB

pew ture


----------



## Aurora

pick ture


----------



## johnp

toe pick


----------



## jamesB

pick culls


----------



## johnp

testy culls


----------



## KC4

testy fire


----------



## jamesB

fire fight


----------



## Kazak

(liar liar) pension fire


----------



## SINC

fire dome (old Desoto)


----------



## eMacMan

dome stick


----------



## Aurora

chrome dome


----------



## tilt

Coda chrome


----------



## SINC

cata chrome


----------



## Kazak

tilt said:


> Coda chrome


Like.

chrome attic


----------



## johnp

attic finds


----------



## SINC

finds hit


----------



## tilt

HIt lair


----------



## Kazak

eek lair


----------



## Aurora

lair amie (western town)


----------



## SINC

sink lair


----------



## jamesB

sink hole


----------



## eMacMan

deep hole (When digging an out house hole dig her deep and dig her wide: Chic Young)


----------



## jamesB

deep space


----------



## Aurora

deep sleep


----------



## SINC

deep ends


----------



## jamesB

either ends


----------



## SINC

trip ends


----------



## jamesB

step ends


----------



## johnp

form ends


----------



## jamesB

form eula


----------



## SINC

form mers


----------



## Kazak

stereo form


----------



## SINC

form allies


----------



## johnp

marble allies


----------



## jamesB

back allies


----------



## Kazak

back gammon


----------



## SINC

tail back


----------



## Aurora

back scratcher


----------



## SINC

back space


----------



## Kazak

space doubt


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> space doubt


Good one!

Space wok (Star fry)


----------



## SINC

snail space


----------



## Kazak

space tic (astronaut flailing)


----------



## jamesB

tic cling lmao


----------



## SINC

cling ons


----------



## Aurora

spar cling


----------



## SINC

case spar (friendly ghost)


----------



## tilt

Justin case


----------



## SINC

case meant


----------



## jamesB

meant tore


----------



## SINC

tore adore


----------



## Aurora

adore mouse


----------



## jamesB

matt adore


----------



## SINC

place matt


----------



## SophisTicationS

special place


----------



## SINC

dinner special


----------



## Kazak

dinner thyme


----------



## jamesB

over thyme


----------



## Aurora

thyme eel (oriental food)


----------



## Kazak

eel pie


----------



## johnp

smoked eel (NS style = yum!!)


----------



## jamesB

smoked joint


----------



## Aurora

joint effort


----------



## johnp

painful joint (arthritis? or music too loud?)


----------



## jamesB

juke joint


----------



## Kazak

juke umber


----------



## SINC

juke box


----------



## Kazak

box cite


----------



## jamesB

box la (lacrosse)


----------



## KC4

kick box (more recyclable than the bucket)


----------



## Kazak

kick Oman


----------



## SINC

kick off


----------



## Kazak

Hassle off


----------



## SINC

off ended


----------



## Aurora

up ended


----------



## SINC

pony up


----------



## Aurora

pony tail


----------



## SINC

sim pony


----------



## Aurora

sim family


----------



## SINC

sim balls


----------



## Aurora

puff balls


----------



## Kazak

puff action (C'est magnifique.)


----------



## SINC

puff ins


----------



## Kazak

puff orated


----------



## cap10subtext

Puff (a)lump


----------



## jamesB

lump ectomy


----------



## SINC

sod lump


----------



## tilt

Sod dummy


----------



## Kazak

(aren't you) prow dummy?


----------



## SINC

dummy up


----------



## cap10subtext

Dummy down


----------



## jamesB

?


----------



## SINC

down nurse


----------



## jamesB

down spout


----------



## SINC

kid spout


----------



## KC4

bean spout


----------



## SINC

has bean


----------



## eMacMan

bean eater (That's at least two entendrés)


----------



## SINC

bean oh


----------



## jamesB

oh my!


----------



## SINC

my story


----------



## eMacMan

my tur


----------



## SINC

men tur


----------



## Kazak

men opus


----------



## SINC

reggie men


----------



## jamesB

reggie band


----------



## SINC

rubber band


----------



## johnp

rubber boots (called then "gum boots" as a kid!!)


----------



## KC4

poisson boots


----------



## Kazak

(KC4 is a Very) Important Poisson.


----------



## jamesB

Important moment


----------



## KC4

Kazak said:


> (KC4 is a Very) Important Poisson.


Thank you Kazak, I try to be Poisson able. 

Moment toes


----------



## johnp

toes crapes


----------



## SINC

crapes say (got an 'F')


----------



## Kazak

ex say (busy tonight?)


----------



## SINC

here say


----------



## Kazak

carob say


----------



## SINC

carob orate


----------



## eMacMan

Carob being


----------



## Aurora

human being


----------



## Kazak

(It's not the heat, it's the) human ditty


----------



## KC4

ditty duet?


----------



## jamesB

ditty wanna (do it?)


----------



## Kazak

ditty deeds (done dirt cheap)


----------



## jamesB

miss deeds


----------



## Abby

near miss


----------



## SINC

near sighted


----------



## Aurora

ex sighted


----------



## SINC

sighted land


----------



## jamesB

head land


----------



## KC4

waist land


----------



## jamesB

zero waist


----------



## tilt

Waist ted


----------



## jamesB

far ted


----------



## Joker Eh

far fetched


----------



## jamesB

far flung


----------



## eMacMan

far star


----------



## SINC

star man (movie)


----------



## Joker Eh

man power


----------



## jamesB

black power


----------



## Joker Eh

black powder


----------



## SINC

black end


----------



## Aurora

black gold


----------



## johnp

gold fishes (gee, who would have thought!!)


----------



## Aurora

fishes circle


----------



## Joker Eh

crop circle


----------



## Kazak

Aurora said:


> fishes circle


Like.

crop top


----------



## tilt

Fools top


----------



## Kazak

top heavy


----------



## jamesB

top drawer


----------



## johnp

4-ways top


----------



## jamesB

forays top


----------



## Kazak

forays sis (beats a full house)


----------



## SINC

anally sis


----------



## KC4

Cry sis


----------



## jamesB

(Mr and) Miss sis


----------



## KC4

Miss Peak


----------



## SINC

peak tour


----------



## Aurora

Pikes peak


----------



## jamesB

peak king


----------



## Kazak

mar king (this weekend)


----------



## eMacMan

surf king (Dick Dale)


----------



## SINC

mar ages


----------



## tilt

To surf (and protect)

*Too late, Sinc*


----------



## jamesB

To baa (large brass horn)


----------



## Kazak

baa karma (leave the sheep alone)


----------



## tilt

Baa humbug!


----------



## SINC

two baa


----------



## KC4

baa gammon ( and feeling sheepig about it?)


----------



## jamesB

back gammon


----------



## KC4

gammon eggs


----------



## eMacMan

eggs shack (AKA Hen house)


----------



## KC4

Eddy Shack


----------



## SINC

eddy matches


----------



## eMacMan

Helicopter Eddy (free beer for all)


----------



## johnp

eddy currents


----------



## jamesB

under currents


----------



## eMacMan

jamesB said:


> under currents


 (I am sure Tony thanks you for the plug)

under control (not federal spending)


----------



## Kazak

control tissues (got any?)


----------



## jamesB

remote control


----------



## SINC

control strip (system 7 anyone?)


----------



## jamesB

strip poker


----------



## johnp

strip search


----------



## SINC

search are (arctic char on your grill)


----------



## jamesB

who are


----------



## SINC

are so


----------



## Kazak

are squared


----------



## jamesB

pie are (squared)


----------



## johnp

foreigns pie


----------



## SINC

hip pie


----------



## jamesB

hip stir


----------



## SINC

stir ups


----------



## jamesB

stir fry


----------



## Aurora

mob stir


----------



## jamesB

mob isle (on the move)


----------



## Aurora

tens isle


----------



## jamesB

tens city (99% protesters)


----------



## SINC

city wide


----------



## Kazak

wide ewe (do that?)


----------



## SINC

donna ewe (old talk show)


----------



## jamesB

pea ewe (wasn't me)


----------



## tilt

Pea Nile


----------



## SINC

whiz pea


----------



## jamesB

pea nuts


----------



## KC4

nuts sofas!


----------



## johnp

dah nuts!!


----------



## jamesB

metric nuts


----------



## Aurora

assay metric


----------



## jamesB

ortho metric


----------



## SINC

ortho ticks


----------



## johnp

pickups ticks (a children's game some of us oldsters remember)


----------



## jamesB

wood ticks (and well I remember these also)


----------



## SINC

wood pile


----------



## jamesB

wood chuck


----------



## SINC

chuck wagon


----------



## johnp

wagon wheels


----------



## eMacMan

Helen wheels


----------



## jamesB

custom wheels


----------



## Kazak

custom out (a verbal undressing)


----------



## SINC

rub out


----------



## Aurora

rub ella


----------



## jamesB

rub burrs (not without one you don't!)


----------



## tilt

Clime burrs (of Mount Everest)


----------



## jamesB

clime met (changes, global warming etc.)


----------



## SINC

met afar


----------



## Aurora

afar cry


----------



## eMacMan

afar rest


----------



## jamesB

cry mia


----------



## SINC

rest torrent


----------



## jamesB

rest stop


----------



## SINC

child stop


----------



## jamesB

child wren


----------



## Aurora

wren ovate


----------



## SINC

wren chess


----------



## Kazak

chess tea


----------



## SINC

due chess


----------



## Aurora

due cause


----------



## johnp

foggy due


----------



## jamesB

due wet (musical)


----------



## Aurora

due tell


----------



## KC4

Due worm (where's my snack?)


----------



## johnp

worm culture (to feed my brothers & sisters)


----------



## Kazak

culture death (of cold)


----------



## KC4

Death speakable!


----------



## SINC

death valley


----------



## chrisburke

Silicon Valley


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KC4

Silicon stable! ( I hasshent bin drinkink!)


----------



## SINC

stable liza


----------



## Kazak

breathy liza


----------



## SINC

fertile liza


----------



## jamesB

?


----------



## eMacMan

(Little) Liza Jane


----------



## SINC

mary jane


----------



## jamesB

mary wanna


----------



## SINC

custom mary


----------



## Kazak

mary me


----------



## jamesB

(fresh) me at


----------



## chrisburke

Whaddaya at (any newfs in here)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KC4

At tack!


----------



## jamesB

tack key


----------



## Kazak

honk key


----------



## SINC

don key


----------



## jamesB

don gull


----------



## Aurora

gull able


----------



## SINC

see gull


----------



## eMacMan

gull eyes


----------



## jamesB

eyes front


----------



## SINC

hank eyes


----------



## jamesB

starry eyes


----------



## SINC

his starry


----------



## jamesB

his panic (ola)


----------



## SINC

his tuff


----------



## Kazak

boo his


----------



## SINC

bam boo


----------



## Kazak

boo camp (where ghosts get in shape)


----------



## johnp

boo who (! or ?)


----------



## jamesB

who dunnit


----------



## Kazak

who blah


----------



## SINC

who oops


----------



## johnp

hula oops


----------



## SINC

drake hula


----------



## jamesB

man drake


----------



## Aurora

drake onion


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> drake hula





Aurora said:


> drake onion


Like & Like.

Bulb Onion (and his blue ox, Babe)


----------



## SINC

bulb boss


----------



## tilt

Yugo boss


----------



## jamesB

boss hog


----------



## Kazak

em boss


----------



## jamesB

em paneled


----------



## KC4

Phil em (at 11)


----------



## Kazak

phil lander


----------



## jamesB

lunar lander


----------



## SINC

ball luner


----------



## Kazak

lunar tick


----------



## jamesB

lunar ions


----------



## SINC

emote ions


----------



## jamesB

tear emote (feel the earth move)


----------



## SINC

beefs tear


----------



## eMacMan

muskox tear


----------



## SINC

tear wrangle


----------



## eMacMan

steer wrangle


----------



## SINC

hip steer


----------



## eMacMan

Comrades hip


----------



## SINC

hip peas


----------



## jamesB

chic peas


----------



## eMacMan

Whirled peas (not a chance)


----------



## SINC

pup peas


----------



## johnp

peas lips (those dreaded pink ones!!)


----------



## SINC

two lips


----------



## johnp

lips ink


----------



## SINC

ink ling


----------



## KC4

ling gruel


----------



## johnp

ling cod (and fond memories of 'the' best fish & chips!!)


----------



## KC4

cod peace


----------



## SINC

cod ices


----------



## jamesB

ices capades


----------



## Kazak

sew ices (to the guy . . . )


----------



## Aurora

sew shall (strawberry)


----------



## SINC

can sew (NS town)


----------



## johnp

slow can (city, street, or poor flusher)


----------



## SINC

can dye


----------



## eMacMan

dye tarry


----------



## SINC

hon dye (car)


----------



## johnp

tie dye (some era clothes that have been tossed!!)


----------



## SINC

dye know


----------



## Aurora

know tarry (public)


----------



## SINC

millie tarry


----------



## KC4

tarry bull


----------



## eMacMan

Tarry all


----------



## Kazak

On tarry (oh)


----------



## jamesB

on words (and upwards)


----------



## SINC

coop on


----------



## Kazak

Puss Coop (BC, I know that's not how you pronounce it)


----------



## jamesB

puss sea


----------



## Kazak

sea men (he started it)


----------



## SINC

pan sea


----------



## jamesB

pan fries


----------



## SINC

bridges pan


----------



## jamesB

pan nick


----------



## KC4

Nick theologist (fish doc, specializing in miraculously healing cuts)


----------



## SINC

nick culls


----------



## Aurora

nick name


----------



## SINC

name sis


----------



## jamesB

sis sea


----------



## johnp

pat sea


----------



## jamesB

pat turn


----------



## Kazak

pat eternity


----------



## SINC

butter pat


----------



## KC4

butter hurry!


----------



## Aurora

hurry cane


----------



## jamesB

candy cane


----------



## Aurora

cane mutiny


----------



## SINC

cane mutiny


----------



## Aurora

raising cane


----------



## jamesB

raising (in the) sun


----------



## SINC

flag raising


----------



## Aurora

barn raising


----------



## SINC

barn nickel


----------



## Aurora

nickel odeon


----------



## SINC

brass nickel


----------



## Kazak

Brass sew


----------



## jamesB

Brass sear


----------



## SINC

sear out


----------



## eMacMan

pig sear (Sarah P?)


----------



## Kazak

sow sear


----------



## SINC

brood sow


----------



## jamesB

sow belly


----------



## johnp

sow trotters (with a little vinegar please!!)


----------



## SINC

sow worse


----------



## jamesB

who worse


----------



## SINC

who terse


----------



## johnp

who whoo (guess who?)


----------



## SINC

who towel


----------



## Kazak

towel tales


----------



## SINC

tales pin


----------



## johnp

tops pin


----------



## SINC

sera tops


----------



## Kazak

Tops Eatery (an anti-gravity restaurant)


----------



## SINC

eatery ahs (dining rooms)


----------



## eMacMan

Oshawa ahs


----------



## jamesB

cheat ahs (fast cats)


----------



## SINC

score cheat


----------



## jamesB

under score


----------



## Kazak

score paean


----------



## jamesB

score bored


----------



## SINC

bored stiff


----------



## jamesB

over bored


----------



## Aurora

0ver acted


----------



## johnp

passed over


----------



## SINC

over herd


----------



## jamesB

Shep herd


----------



## Aurora

herd instinct


----------



## johnp

Basic Instinct (heh Sharon, do that again, eh!!)


----------



## Aurora

basic programming


----------



## jamesB

basic necessities


----------



## Kazak

Count Basic


----------



## jamesB

count down


----------



## johnp

goose down


----------



## jamesB

spruce goose (shades of Howard Hughes)


----------



## SINC

mon goose


----------



## Kazak

Mon day


----------



## SINC

day time


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> day time


Sleepy time (Great tea, Makes you sleep)


----------



## SINC

time stamp


----------



## jamesB

stamp mill


----------



## Aurora

stamp collection


----------



## Kazak

Terence Stamp


----------



## eMacMan

stamp eat


----------



## SINC

stadiums eat


----------



## jamesB

eat erie


----------



## SINC

brass erie


----------



## jamesB

brass balls


----------



## SINC

balls pace


----------



## jamesB

outers pace


----------



## SINC

airs pace


----------



## jamesB

airs hips


----------



## SINC

hips purr


----------



## Aurora

purrr chase


----------



## SINC

case purr


----------



## Kimchiboy

closet case


----------



## Aurora

case closed


----------



## SINC

soot case


----------



## johnp

zoot soot


----------



## jamesB

jump soot


----------



## SINC

ski jump


----------



## jamesB

pole ski


----------



## SINC

flag pole


----------



## johnp

pole dancer


----------



## eMacMan

Pole and


----------



## Aurora

barber pole


----------



## jamesB

barber Rosa


----------



## SINC

rosa well (UFOs and all)


----------



## jamesB

Ponder Rosa (Ben Cartwright's spread)


----------



## SINC

rosa lynn


----------



## eMacMan

Lynn con (Continental)


----------



## SINC

con tack


----------



## jamesB

Con Air


----------



## Aurora

con stable


----------



## eMacMan

Con grass (Dopey legislators)


----------



## jamesB

eye con


----------



## SINC

boat eye


----------



## jamesB

boat ox


----------



## eMacMan

but ox


----------



## Aurora

ox tail (ssoup)


----------



## eMacMan

squaw ox


----------



## jamesB

Blue Ox (Paul Bunyan's buddy)


----------



## SINC

deet ox


----------



## johnp

musk ox


----------



## SINC

red ox


----------



## johnp

ox bow (lake)


----------



## SINC

bow erie


----------



## jamesB

bow river


----------



## SINC

bow wow


----------



## johnp

pow wow


----------



## SINC

cap pow


----------



## Kimchiboy

bottle cap


----------



## jamesB

bottle drive


----------



## SINC

bottle beer


----------



## jamesB

beer garden


----------



## SINC

club beer


----------



## johnp

pony beer (for small tastes)


----------



## SINC

sim pony


----------



## eMacMan

sim bells


----------



## jamesB

sim city


----------



## SINC

mega city


----------



## Aurora

mega blocks


----------



## SINC

blocks tones


----------



## johnp

cobbles tones


----------



## SINC

mono tones


----------



## jamesB

mono syllable


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> mono tones


"Who wrote the book of love?"
mono play


----------



## SINC

mino lithic


----------



## Aurora

mono rail


----------



## jamesB

light rail


----------



## SINC

try light


----------



## Aurora

light beer


----------



## jamesB

beer binge


----------



## johnp

draught beer (not people!!)


----------



## SINC

draught horse


----------



## Aurora

draught dodger


----------



## jamesB

horse voice


----------



## SINC

LA Dodger


----------



## Aurora

la scala


----------



## jamesB

(can you) scala fish?


----------



## SINC

fish ermine


----------



## eMacMan

fish call (restraint)


----------



## SINC

call girl


----------



## jamesB

hog call


----------



## SINC

hog wash


----------



## jamesB

car wash


----------



## SINC

car pets


----------



## jamesB

pets hit


----------



## SINC

hit ching


----------



## jamesB

it ching


----------



## SINC

babies it


----------



## jamesB

catch it


----------



## eMacMan

It alien


----------



## SINC

alien ate


----------



## eMacMan

Ate airy


----------



## SINC

domain ate


----------



## jamesB

domain tricks


----------



## SINC

tricks hot


----------



## jamesB

slaps hot


----------



## Aurora

bucks hot


----------



## jamesB

hot tee


----------



## SINC

tee pees


----------



## johnp

pees top


----------



## SINC

top side


----------



## Aurora

big top


----------



## johnp

bald top


----------



## jamesB

bald spot


----------



## Aurora

spot dance


----------



## SINC

dance step


----------



## Aurora

step ladder


----------



## jamesB

twelve step


----------



## Aurora

twelve disciples


----------



## jamesB

eleven twelve (thirteen etc. etc.)


----------



## SINC

seven eleven


----------



## eMacMan

filmset eleven


----------



## jamesB

eMacMan said:


> filmset eleven


 +1

Oceans Eleven


----------



## Aurora

oceans pray


----------



## SINC

pray oar


----------



## jamesB

oar knot


----------



## SINC

fur oar


----------



## Aurora

oar ate


----------



## SINC

gate oar


----------



## Aurora

gate post


----------



## jamesB

post war


----------



## SINC

war fair


----------



## jamesB

fair trade


----------



## SINC

off fair


----------



## Aurora

vanity fair


----------



## SINC

fair view


----------



## jamesB

fair ways


----------



## SINC

ways ides


----------



## jamesB

any ways


----------



## SINC

harm any


----------



## eMacMan

any side


----------



## SINC

curb side


----------



## johnp

side burns


----------



## jamesB

side car


----------



## SINC

oz car


----------



## johnp

oz arks


----------



## SINC

skim arks


----------



## jamesB

rem arks


----------



## SINC

rem oars


----------



## jamesB

oars men


----------



## Aurora

men folk


----------



## SINC

men tally


----------



## Aurora

tally ban


----------



## SINC

ban dade


----------



## Aurora

dade county


----------



## SINC

county ears (as we age)


----------



## Aurora

ears hot (within)


----------



## SINC

hot licks


----------



## jamesB

licks tick


----------



## SINC

dear tick


----------



## jamesB

tick fever


----------



## KC4

disco fever


----------



## SINC

Johnny Fever (WKRP)


----------



## jamesB

cabin fever


----------



## SINC

log cabin


----------



## eMacMan

(Mt.) Log an


----------



## Aurora

anna log


----------



## eMacMan

Santa Anna (Remember the Alamo)


----------



## SINC

anna list


----------



## Aurora

starboard list


----------



## johnp

list arias


----------



## KC4

list tureen


----------



## johnp

list sting


----------



## SINC

bay sting


----------



## johnp

burr sting


----------



## Aurora

sting ray


----------



## jamesB

ray gun


----------



## friend

gun shy


----------



## Aurora

shy lock


----------



## SINC

shy stir


----------



## jamesB

stir crazy


----------



## Aurora

stir up


----------



## SINC

sir up


----------



## Aurora

sir prize


----------



## eMacMan

sir jun (it really is a word)


----------



## Aurora

sir pent


----------



## KC4

pent atomic (scale)


----------



## jamesB

pent house


----------



## eMacMan

pent agonies


----------



## jamesB

rhea pent


----------



## SINC

core rhea


----------



## Aurora

rhea just


----------



## eMacMan

pentagonal rhea


----------



## Aurora

rhea stat


----------



## jamesB

die rhea


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> pentagonal rhea





jamesB said:


> die rhea


Those two seem to be closely related.

die all


----------



## KC4

Marsh all


----------



## SINC

jack all


----------



## KC4

Apple jack (Eeek! My Mac's been nabbed!)


----------



## SINC

bad apple


----------



## Aurora

bad seed


----------



## SINC

bird seed


----------



## jamesB

apple seed


----------



## johnp

seed feeder


----------



## SINC

feeder roar (on the printer)


----------



## Aurora

roar sash (ink blot test)


----------



## SINC

sash aye


----------



## jamesB

aye mac


----------



## SINC

evil aye


----------



## jamesB

Wii evil


----------



## SINC

sore wii


----------



## Aurora

sore bet


----------



## jamesB

eye sore


----------



## Aurora

sore did


----------



## SINC

can sore


----------



## Aurora

oil can


----------



## SINC

reek oil


----------



## jamesB

oil lee


----------



## SINC

lee ping


----------



## johnp

grew ping


----------



## SINC

grew per


----------



## johnp

grew ling


----------



## SINC

cur ling


----------



## jamesB

cur sing


----------



## Aurora

con cur


----------



## javaqueen

con artist


----------



## jamesB

javaqueen said:


> con artist


Welcome javaqueen.

artist hick


----------



## SINC

chic hick


----------



## jamesB

country hick


----------



## johnp

hick ups


----------



## SINC

ups delivery


----------



## jamesB

delivery van


----------



## SINC

van doos


----------



## javaqueen

delivery room

thanks JamesB


----------



## jamesB

van quashed


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> delivery room
> 
> thanks JamesB


Hi javaqueen, as you can see, your submission missed my post immediately above yours and subsequently does not use one of the two words. Not to worry, this happens to all of us at one time or another. A good tip is to be sure the page is refreshed before you post to assure you have the latest update.

And most of all, welcome to the game, it's nice to have another wordy type among us.


----------



## SINC

carry van


----------



## javaqueen

carry on


thanks Sinc







missed that one


----------



## johnp

carry over


----------



## jamesB

hairy carry


----------



## SINC

carry all


----------



## eMacMan

myrrh carry


----------



## johnp

jimmy carry


----------



## jamesB

jimmy knee (crickets)


----------



## SINC

paw knee (tribe)


----------



## jamesB

knee jerk (political decision)


----------



## javaqueen

jerk chicken


----------



## KC4

fright chicken


----------



## javaqueen

fright night


----------



## Aurora

night sweats


----------



## SINC

sweats ute


----------



## KC4

sweats hertz


----------



## eMacMan

sweats hoggs


----------



## jamesB

Boss hoggs


----------



## eMacMan

Boss tun


----------



## jamesB

trail boss


----------



## johnp

trail airs


----------



## javaqueen

trail blazers


----------



## SINC

con trail


----------



## javaqueen

con tract


----------



## SINC

tract tears


----------



## Aurora

land tract


----------



## jamesB

land office


----------



## SINC

gar land


----------



## jamesB

gar badge


----------



## eMacMan

gar tend


----------



## SINC

bar tend


----------



## jamesB

bar bell


----------



## SINC

cow bell (more cow bell)


----------



## Aurora

cow tow


----------



## SINC

cow lick


----------



## Aurora

salt lick


----------



## johnp

oils lick


----------



## jamesB

oils pill


----------



## SINC

pill owes


----------



## jamesB

will owes


----------



## SINC

will fully


----------



## Aurora

fully dressed (potato chips)


----------



## SINC

dressed out


----------



## eMacMan

drowning out


----------



## jamesB

coming out


----------



## javaqueen

out shine


----------



## SINC

out line


----------



## johnp

way out


----------



## SINC

my way


----------



## jamesB

high way


----------



## SINC

bali high


----------



## jamesB

high ball


----------



## javaqueen

base ball


----------



## SINC

sim ball


----------



## javaqueen

sim card


----------



## jamesB

sim pull (Simon)


----------



## SINC

boo sim


----------



## javaqueen

dim sim


----------



## SINC

dim pole


----------



## javaqueen

pole vault


----------



## SINC

flag pole


----------



## eMacMan

pole tergites


----------



## SINC

may pole


----------



## jamesB

barber pole


----------



## javaqueen

barber shop


----------



## eMacMan

Barber Anne (With her head tucked underneath ...)


----------



## SINC

anne next


----------



## eMacMan

anne showy


----------



## jamesB

Orphan Anne


----------



## SINC

bellows orphan (your choice)


----------



## jamesB

orphan age


----------



## johnp

uses age


----------



## SINC

uses dope


----------



## jamesB

an uses


----------



## SINC

fore an


----------



## jamesB

fore skin


----------



## johnp

to skin (or not to skin, that's the question - having chicken tonight!!)


----------



## eMacMan

thick skin


----------



## javaqueen

thick steak


----------



## jamesB

grilled steak


----------



## SINC

grub steak


----------



## Aurora

Vampire steak


----------



## KC4

Vampire State (Building)


----------



## SINC

state choose


----------



## jamesB

state of (mind)


----------



## SINC

of fur


----------



## jamesB

coney fur


----------



## SINC

fur niche


----------



## Aurora

fur coat


----------



## jamesB

prime coat


----------



## Aurora

prime time


----------



## jamesB

time out


----------



## SINC

chow time


----------



## Aurora

time line


----------



## SINC

line ear


----------



## jamesB

ear ache


----------



## SINC

ache knee


----------



## javaqueen

knee bend


----------



## SINC

bend aide


----------



## eMacMan

aide decamp


----------



## jamesB

lemon aide


----------



## SINC

kink aide (SK town)


----------



## jamesB

kink key (fill in the rest)


----------



## SINC

key strokes


----------



## Aurora

new key


----------



## SINC

new start


----------



## johnp

new tour


----------



## SINC

can new


----------



## Aurora

Two can


----------



## SINC

tu two


----------



## javaqueen

one two


----------



## SINC

oz one


----------



## Aurora

one shot


----------



## SINC

shot glass


----------



## johnp

bum shot (darn, missed!!)


----------



## jamesB

buck shot


----------



## SINC

buck fever


----------



## javaqueen

fever few


----------



## jamesB

beaver fever


----------



## Aurora

beaver dam


----------



## tilt

Dam right!


----------



## SINC

hot dam


----------



## jamesB

dam sell (in distress)


----------



## SINC

sell dome


----------



## jamesB

con dome


----------



## SINC

dome silo (Italian house)


----------



## jamesB

missile silo


----------



## SINC

cruise missle


----------



## jamesB

pocket cruise


----------



## SINC

pool pocket


----------



## tilt

Exam pool


----------



## jamesB

talent pool


----------



## SINC

pool side


----------



## jamesB

side car


----------



## SINC

car pender


----------



## eMacMan

Biggs car (was goin to use pender but it failed the dictionary test)


----------



## jamesB

eMacMan said:


> (was goin to use pender but it failed the dictionary test)


(Pender Island BC.)
car bon


----------



## Aurora

bon appetite


----------



## johnp

sore bon


----------



## Aurora

sore tea (fighter pilot)


----------



## tilt

Sore bay


----------



## jamesB

bay shore


----------



## tilt

(Don't call me) Shore Lea


----------



## johnp

fur shore


----------



## SINC

show fur


----------



## jamesB

show me (yours)


----------



## Aurora

show boat


----------



## SINC

slow boat


----------



## javaqueen

boat deck


----------



## Aurora

boat eye


----------



## javaqueen

eye strain


----------



## jamesB

eye ball


----------



## Aurora

eye pad


----------



## jamesB

maxi pad


----------



## SINC

pad dells


----------



## jamesB

pad drone


----------



## eMacMan

pad Edsel


----------



## SINC

pad dead


----------



## javaqueen

pad lock


----------



## SINC

lock heed


----------



## jamesB

lock herby


----------



## SINC

bull lock


----------



## tilt

Lock nest (Nessie when she was a baby)


----------



## eMacMan

Lock out (a negotiation device taxpayers should apply to our politicians)


----------



## SINC

flame out


----------



## jamesB

pilot flame


----------



## eMacMan

flame doubt (Happens every year for Calgary hockey fans)


----------



## SINC

blow doubt (the candle)


----------



## tilt

Blow job (hey, it was out there)


----------



## SINC

job site


----------



## jamesB

pretty site


----------



## johnp

hind site (can also be quite pretty!!)


----------



## SINC

bee hind


----------



## Aurora

Bee leaf


----------



## jamesB

fig leaf


----------



## SINC

fig yours


----------



## jamesB

up yours


----------



## SINC

yours elf


----------



## tilt

Mice elf


----------



## jamesB

hearse elf


----------



## eMacMan

Hearse Pennsylvania


----------



## jamesB

Hearse she (bars)


----------



## SINC

rev hearse


----------



## javaqueen

rev henge


----------



## SINC

rev ewe


----------



## jamesB

pea ewe


----------



## SINC

slaw pea


----------



## jamesB

pea shooter


----------



## Aurora

pea nuckle


----------



## tilt

Pea doff


----------



## javaqueen

ooops


----------



## jamesB

stan doff


----------



## javaqueen

stan din


----------



## SINC

din some


----------



## javaqueen

some time


----------



## SINC

time max


----------



## jamesB

time warp


----------



## SINC

warp lanes


----------



## jamesB

warp speed


----------



## johnp

speed bumps


----------



## SINC

bumps hot


----------



## jamesB

hot shot


----------



## Aurora

shot put


----------



## SINC

put tea


----------



## johnp

royal tea


----------



## SINC

casino royal


----------



## jamesB

royal pain (in the ...)


----------



## SINC

cam pain


----------



## KC4

cam oatmeal


----------



## SINC

oatmeal cookie


----------



## jamesB

cookie monster


----------



## SINC

monster mash (do the mash)


----------



## jamesB

miss mash


----------



## SINC

miss sheen


----------



## eMacMan

(MX) Miss aisle


----------



## SINC

tens aisle


----------



## javaqueen

grocery aisle


----------



## SINC

does aisle


----------



## jamesB

Emerald aisle


----------



## johnp

folks aisle


----------



## SINC

regular folks


----------



## jamesB

folks wagon


----------



## SINC

folks aung


----------



## javaqueen

older folks


----------



## kelman

younger folks


----------



## SINC

younger sister


----------



## kelman

sister mary


----------



## jamesB

mary christmas


----------



## SINC

mary ann (cutie on Gilligan's Island)


----------



## Aurora

ann ticks


----------



## KC4

ann enemy


----------



## SINC

calm ann (collected)


----------



## kelman

keep calm


----------



## SINC

bar keep


----------



## kelman

bar maid


----------



## johnp

balance bar


----------



## jamesB

bar nickels


----------



## kelman

bar ometer


----------



## SINC

foo bar


----------



## johnp

bar nuts


----------



## jamesB

pee nuts


----------



## SINC

slaw pee


----------



## jamesB

coal slaw


----------



## SINC

coal wart


----------



## kelman

wart hog


----------



## SINC

hog breath


----------



## johnp

hog meaney


----------



## kelman

eenie meaney


----------



## jamesB

meaney full


----------



## Aurora

full tummy


----------



## SINC

hand full


----------



## kelman

hand some


----------



## Aurora

second hand


----------



## kelman

second city


----------



## jamesB

second story


----------



## SINC

split second


----------



## kelman

split sville


----------



## javaqueen

split lane


----------



## johnp

lickity split


----------



## SINC

banana split


----------



## jamesB

banana republic


----------



## SINC

second banana


----------



## jamesB

second coming


----------



## SINC

coming out


----------



## Aurora

home coming


----------



## SINC

home front


----------



## Aurora

store front


----------



## jamesB

cold front


----------



## Aurora

cold beer


----------



## jamesB

beer garden


----------



## johnp

beer batter


----------



## SINC

batter up


----------



## jamesB

batter knot


----------



## johnp

batter down (the hatches)


----------



## kelman

down play


----------



## Aurora

down beat


----------



## SINC

beat it


----------



## Aurora

beat root


----------



## SINC

root beer


----------



## kelman

cold beer


----------



## SINC

beer ring


----------



## johnp

ring bare


----------



## SINC

bare bells


----------



## kelman

thread bare


----------



## SINC

my thread


----------



## kelman

my space


----------



## jamesB

my way


----------



## kelman

my tie


----------



## SINC

tie knee


----------



## Aurora

knee jerk


----------



## kelman

knee dull


----------



## SINC

dull lard


----------



## kelman

lard @$$


----------



## SINC

mal lard


----------



## kelman

mal content


----------



## jamesB

mal lorry


----------



## SINC

nor mal


----------



## kelman

nor man


----------



## SINC

man overboard


----------



## kelman

man lee


----------



## SINC

lee way


----------



## kelman

lee king


----------



## Aurora

king key


----------



## johnp

skeleton key


----------



## SINC

tac key


----------



## javaqueen

key board


----------



## SINC

board stiff


----------



## jamesB

sea board


----------



## javaqueen

sea view


----------



## SINC

view master


----------



## jamesB

rear view


----------



## kelman

rear end


----------



## SINC

car rear


----------



## kelman

vic car


----------



## johnp

car tunes


----------



## kelman

spit tunes


----------



## SINC

spit tin (image)


----------



## jamesB

spit ball


----------



## johnp

dip spit


----------



## SINC

ball room


----------



## kelman

va room


----------



## SINC

Hmm, 'va' fails the spell check test as a valid word.

room bah


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Hmm, 'va' fails the spell check test as a valid word.
> 
> room bah


VA as in Virginia does make the dictionary..

bah tar


----------



## SINC

Ah, 'twas the caps that did it.

tar niche


----------



## kelman

(what in) tar nation


----------



## SINC

novas tar


----------



## kelman

chevy novas


----------



## SINC

heavy chevy


----------



## jamesB

chevy chase


----------



## kelman

stock chase


----------



## Aurora

soup stock


----------



## kelman

tomato soup


----------



## SINC

cat soup


----------



## Aurora

soup herb


----------



## kelman

soup esales


----------



## jamesB

pea soup


----------



## kelman

pea nut


----------



## SINC

ha pea


----------



## jamesB

pea shooter


----------



## SINC

pea son (earth)


----------



## kelman

son knee


----------



## eMacMan

son net


----------



## SINC

hoar net


----------



## jamesB

hoar house


----------



## kelman

hoar frost


----------



## javaqueen

frost bite


----------



## johnp

morning frost


----------



## jamesB

morning dump


----------



## SINC

dump station (if you own a RV you need one)


----------



## jamesB

bus station


----------



## Aurora

station airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## jamesB

Fur airy (very nice cars)


----------



## SINC

coney fur


----------



## jamesB

coney island


----------



## SINC

treasure island


----------



## johnp

buried treasure


----------



## jamesB

buried alive


----------



## kelman

stayin' alive


----------



## jamesB

stayin' power


----------



## kelman

power rangers


----------



## Aurora

power trip


----------



## kelman

trip pull


----------



## johnp

pull pork


----------



## SINC

pork barrel


----------



## kelman

pickle barrel


----------



## SINC

barrel roll


----------



## kelman

pat roll


----------



## johnp

lovers pat


----------



## Aurora

butter pat


----------



## kelman

peanut butter


----------



## SINC

peanut brittle


----------



## Aurora

brittle bones


----------



## SINC

dem bones


----------



## johnp

bones purs


----------



## jamesB

purs wade


----------



## Aurora

slip purs


----------



## johnp

cast purs (friendly ghosts)


----------



## jamesB

cast offs


----------



## SINC

pre cast


----------



## kelman

pre vent


----------



## Aurora

dryer vent


----------



## SINC

con vent


----------



## jamesB

con artist


----------



## SINC

bee con


----------



## kelman

bee lay


----------



## SINC

over lay


----------



## kelman

over rated


----------



## jamesB

ex rated


----------



## SINC

fire rated


----------



## kelman

be rated


----------



## SINC

wanna be


----------



## jamesB

bah wanna (from the old Tarzan flicks)


----------



## kelman

bah bra


----------



## johnp

bah humbug


----------



## SINC

bah ching


----------



## javaqueen

cha ching


----------



## johnp

tea cha


----------



## SINC

nez tea


----------



## kelman

tea shirt


----------



## jamesB

tea zing


----------



## SINC

zing gears


----------



## jamesB

analyse zing


----------



## SINC

analyse this


----------



## jamesB

this sills (prickly things)


----------



## eMacMan

Christ sills


----------



## jamesB

Christ mass


----------



## SINC

mass transit


----------



## jamesB

transit police


----------



## johnp

public transit


----------



## SINC

public house


----------



## kelman

out house


----------



## SINC

toss out


----------



## johnp

butt out


----------



## kelman

butt cheeks


----------



## jamesB

sweet cheeks


----------



## johnp

(cod or) halibut cheeks (yum!)


----------



## SINC

pickeral cheeks (yummerer!)


----------



## jamesB

nose pickeral


----------



## johnp

nose profiles (with fond memories of Jimmy Durante!!)


----------



## SINC

nose bleed


----------



## jamesB

Brown nose


----------



## SINC

who nose


----------



## kelman

who ville


----------



## SINC

donna who (old talk show host)


----------



## kelman

bella donna


----------



## jamesB

donna conna (wallboard)


----------



## kelman

oh donna


----------



## jamesB

oh my!


----------



## javaqueen

my sharona


----------



## SINC

javaqueen said:


> my sharona


my goodness (it's the Knack)


----------



## jamesB

soda my


----------



## javaqueen

soda pop


----------



## kelman

soda jerk


----------



## javaqueen

jerk chicken


----------



## SINC

chicken chit


----------



## jamesB

chit lens (and grits)


----------



## SINC

lens cleaner


----------



## jamesB

telephoto lens


----------



## SINC

lens cap


----------



## johnp

cap abilities


----------



## SINC

ice cap


----------



## johnp

ice borgs (it's cold up there!!)


----------



## SINC

ice cycles


----------



## kelman

tri cycles


----------



## SINC

miss tri


----------



## kelman

his tri


----------



## jamesB

tri sept


----------



## kelman

bi sept


----------



## johnp

bi thoughts


----------



## tilt

Bi bye


----------



## SINC

bye product


----------



## eMacMan

product shun


----------



## SINC

shun ted


----------



## kelman

bowl ted


----------



## johnp

bait ted


----------



## kelman

russ ted


----------



## SINC

congo russ


----------



## johnp

russ ling


----------



## SINC

gauze ling


----------



## jamesB

hustle ling


----------



## kelman

hustle er


----------



## SINC

er rand


----------



## kelman

rand dull


----------



## SINC

cray dull


----------



## javaqueen

cray fish


----------



## kelman

cray ter


----------



## SINC

ter might


----------



## kelman

butt ter


----------



## javaqueen

butt floss


----------



## kelman

butt on


----------



## SINC

on nimbus


----------



## kelman

on blitzen


----------



## SINC

blitzen dead (in 1945)


----------



## kelman

grateful dead


----------



## SINC

dead zone


----------



## kelman

dead lee


----------



## SINC

handy lee


----------



## kelman

strange lee


----------



## SINC

lee ward


----------



## eMacMan

lee dirt


----------



## SINC

dirt bag


----------



## jamesB

chit bag


----------



## kelman

bag ette


----------



## eMacMan

ette able


----------



## tilt

Chuckle ette


----------



## SINC

chuckle mons


----------



## kelman

Geo mons (appliances)


----------



## SINC

geo graphic


----------



## kelman

photo graphic


----------



## SINC

graphic video


----------



## kelman

graphic arts


----------



## SINC

arts centre


----------



## kelman

brag arts


----------



## jamesB

performing arts


----------



## SINC

tossed arts


----------



## eMacMan

far arts


----------



## SINC

go far


----------



## kelman

far there


----------



## SINC

far mabel


----------



## jamesB

so far


----------



## SINC

fat so


----------



## jamesB

Whoa fat (villain on Hawaii 5 oh)


----------



## SINC

fat all


----------



## eMacMan

All ammo


----------



## jamesB

All leave (pain meds)


----------



## eMacMan

all turd (That really was not intended as an anti-religious comment)


----------



## johnp

mouse turd


----------



## SINC

base turd


----------



## jamesB

base bored


----------



## johnp

bored room


----------



## SINC

bored stiff


----------



## kelman

scared stiff


----------



## SINC

stiff ens


----------



## kelman

soft ens


----------



## SINC

soft soap


----------



## javaqueen

soap bubbles


----------



## johnp

bubbles trip


----------



## jamesB

air bubbles


----------



## kelman

air rend


----------



## SINC

debone air


----------



## kelman

air port


----------



## javaqueen

air bender


----------



## jamesB

fender bender


----------



## SINC

fender skirts


----------



## kelman

freddy fender


----------



## javaqueen

fast freddy


----------



## jamesB

fast food


----------



## SINC

fast company


----------



## eMacMan

Hal fast


----------



## kelman

marsh hal


----------



## SINC

hal mark


----------



## kelman

mark ham


----------



## SINC

ham bone


----------



## jamesB

bone up


----------



## kelman

man up


----------



## jamesB

man age


----------



## kelman

pack age


----------



## eMacMan

add age


----------



## jamesB

old age


----------



## SINC

patron age


----------



## jamesB

patron ate


----------



## eMacMan

ate airy


----------



## kelman

confection airy


----------



## johnp

fur airy


----------



## SINC

whiff airy


----------



## johnp

can airy


----------



## SINC

can sew


----------



## jamesB

can cell


----------



## SINC

cell phone


----------



## kelman

eye phone


----------



## SINC

red eye


----------



## jamesB

eye aye (sir)


----------



## johnp

........


----------



## javaqueen

eye ball


----------



## kelman

eye drops


----------



## javaqueen

sudden drops


----------



## SINC

olive sudden


----------



## kelman

sudden lee


----------



## johnp

frequent lee


----------



## SINC

in frequent


----------



## jamesB

in debt


----------



## SINC

debt free


----------



## kelman

born free


----------



## SINC

born neo


----------



## jamesB

neo fight


----------



## kelman

neo angle


----------



## jamesB

(just got my) neo truck


----------



## kelman

truck trader


----------



## SINC

dump truck


----------



## johnp

dump stir


----------



## kelman

nap stir


----------



## SINC

nap time


----------



## kelman

in time


----------



## johnp

time sync


----------



## kelman

sync rude


----------



## SINC

in sync


----------



## kelman

in sensed


----------



## SINC

walk in


----------



## kelman

cat walk


----------



## SINC

bears cat


----------



## kelman

fore bears


----------



## SINC

gall fore


----------



## jamesB

fore tune


----------



## SINC

fore sum


----------



## javaqueen

dim sum


----------



## kelman

whole sum


----------



## javaqueen

sum thing


----------



## jamesB

hand sum


----------



## kelman

sum one


----------



## javaqueen

one more


----------



## kelman

one during


----------



## eMacMan

wren during


----------



## SINC

wren chess


----------



## javaqueen

chess club


----------



## eMacMan

Chess hire


----------



## jamesB

reet hire


----------



## SINC

hire bar


----------



## kelman

hire archy


----------



## eMacMan

arch bunker


----------



## johnp

archy bunker


----------



## kelman

bunker hill


----------



## johnp

bunker down


----------



## SINC

bomb bunker


----------



## kelman

bomb sway


----------



## SINC

sway pole


----------



## jamesB

pole lack


----------



## SINC

lack lustre


----------



## jamesB

low lustre


----------



## kelman

bee low


----------



## SINC

bee leave


----------



## kelman

leave end (bread)


----------



## SINC

deaf end


----------



## kelman

black end


----------



## SINC

black beauty


----------



## johnp

black berries (on ice cream, yum!!)


----------



## kelman

straw berries


----------



## johnp

straw dogs (but prefer hot dogs!!)


----------



## jamesB

sled dogs


----------



## kelman

sled ding


----------



## jamesB

ding ling


----------



## johnp

ling cod (for 'the' best fish and chips)


----------



## javaqueen

fee ling


----------



## kelman

fee bull


----------



## SINC

cough fee


----------



## jamesB

fee bull


----------



## SINC

kelman said:


> fee bull





jamesB said:


> fee bull


bull durham


----------



## kelman

gully bull


----------



## Aurora

gully gee


----------



## SINC

bun gee


----------



## jamesB

bun kerr


----------



## johnp

con kerr


----------



## SINC

con tract


----------



## jamesB

tract able


----------



## SINC

able bodied


----------



## jamesB

full bodied


----------



## SINC

awe full


----------



## jamesB

full fill


----------



## SINC

land fill


----------



## jamesB

land hoe


----------



## SINC

hoe down


----------



## johnp

gardens hoe


----------



## jamesB

beer gardens


----------



## SINC

beer sickle


----------



## johnp

motor sickle


----------



## jamesB

sickle sell


----------



## kelman

jail sell


----------



## SINC

Assume you meant jail 'sell'

sell stocks


----------



## kelman

sell phone


----------



## johnp

phone scams


----------



## kelman

tele phone


----------



## SINC

tele port


----------



## johnp

vintage port


----------



## jamesB

liberty port


----------



## Aurora

port age


----------



## SINC

port ability


----------



## jamesB

age less


----------



## Aurora

port said


----------



## SINC

ma said


----------



## jamesB

who said


----------



## SINC

who terse


----------



## kelman

who dunit


----------



## SINC

dunit before


----------



## kelman

dunit again


----------



## SINC

over again


----------



## kelman

bend over


----------



## SINC

river bend


----------



## kelman

river dance


----------



## Aurora

crimea river


----------



## jamesB

Bow river


----------



## kelman

el bow


----------



## jamesB

el camino


----------



## SINC

cotton el


----------



## kelman

cotton bowl


----------



## javaqueen

rose bowl


----------



## SINC

rose bud


----------



## johnp

(gypsy) rose lee


----------



## SINC

prim rose


----------



## jamesB

cottage rose


----------



## SINC

cottage cheese


----------



## jamesB

cheese steak


----------



## SINC

survey steak


----------



## Aurora

survey says


----------



## SINC

hoar says (giddy up)


----------



## Aurora

hoar frost


----------



## SINC

ab hoar


----------



## Aurora

hoar able


----------



## SINC

hoar dead


----------



## johnp

dead bolted


----------



## javaqueen

dead headed


----------



## SINC

headed west


----------



## Aurora

wild west


----------



## johnp

wet west (coast)


----------



## jamesB

wet dream


----------



## Aurora

dream girl (reason for previous post)


----------



## SINC

dream scape


----------



## johnp

fire scape


----------



## Aurora

withering fire


----------



## SINC

wild fire


----------



## Aurora

wild berries


----------



## jamesB

wild women


----------



## kelman

go wild


----------



## SINC

ember go


----------



## Aurora

ember ace


----------



## jamesB

rem ember


----------



## kelman

rem oat


----------



## SINC

threw oat


----------



## jamesB

threw up


----------



## kelman

up stage


----------



## SINC

stage left


----------



## kelman

stage coach


----------



## SINC

coach seating


----------



## kelman

floor seating


----------



## jamesB

upper floor


----------



## SINC

upper berth


----------



## johnp

upper cuts


----------



## SINC

cuts takes


----------



## jamesB

miss takes


----------



## SINC

takes tock


----------



## kelman

takes over


----------



## javaqueen

over board


----------



## kelman

more over


----------



## Aurora

over react


----------



## kelman

react or


----------



## SINC

or fan


----------



## kelman

or bit


----------



## Aurora

bit human


----------



## SINC

human touch


----------



## kelman

soft touch


----------



## jamesB

soft sell


----------



## eMacMan

sell dumb (seen)


----------



## kelman

hand sell (and Gretal)


----------



## javaqueen

hand some


----------



## kelman

whole some


----------



## javaqueen

whole wheat


----------



## SINC

wheat tees


----------



## johnp

dyed tees


----------



## SINC

tees pouts


----------



## jamesB

golf tees


----------



## SINC

tees poons


----------



## jamesB

tables poons


----------



## SINC

end tables


----------



## jamesB

end game


----------



## SINC

game set


----------



## jamesB

game leg


----------



## SINC

goo leg


----------



## eMacMan

leg oats


----------



## jamesB

peg leg


----------



## javaqueen

peg board


----------



## SINC

whinny peg


----------



## jamesB

peg asus


----------



## SINC

cribbage peg


----------



## johnp

jaked peg ("I'm Jake the Peg" - Rolf Harris)


----------



## kelman

tent peg


----------



## SINC

tent tackle


----------



## kelman

test tackle


----------



## johnp

stick tackle (field hockey)


----------



## kelman

stick lure


----------



## jamesB

fail lure


----------



## javaqueen

fail safe


----------



## kelman

safe tea


----------



## javaqueen

green tea


----------



## johnp

tea slips


----------



## kelman

bound tea


----------



## jamesB

tea towel


----------



## SINC

tea total


----------



## eMacMan

tea Czar


----------



## jamesB

Beau tea


----------



## SINC

ram beau


----------



## Aurora

beau sun


----------



## SINC

sun knee


----------



## Aurora

sun dried


----------



## jamesB

dried den (ex NHL goalie)


----------



## SINC

den city


----------



## Aurora

city slicker


----------



## SINC

rain slicker


----------



## Aurora

rain man


----------



## jamesB

man handle


----------



## SINC

man dabble


----------



## kelman

port dabble


----------



## SINC

decant port


----------



## jamesB

port tack


----------



## eMacMan

tack tickle


----------



## SINC

hays tack


----------



## eMacMan

tack tile


----------



## SINC

hoss tile


----------



## kelman

hoss spittle


----------



## jamesB

hoss spice


----------



## Aurora

spice girls


----------



## SINC

spice sea


----------



## jamesB

Salton Sea


----------



## javaqueen

Sea Dog


----------



## kelman

sea port


----------



## johnp

sea cucumbers


----------



## SINC

pan sea


----------



## jamesB

pan fried


----------



## johnp

fried tomatoes (preferably green ones - and enjoying with the movie!!)


----------



## SINC

fried eh


----------



## jamesB

eh men


----------



## johnp

men tears


----------



## jamesB

oh men


----------



## SINC

otto men


----------



## kelman

men tore


----------



## javaqueen

can tore


----------



## SINC

tore adore


----------



## kelman

mat adore


----------



## jamesB

cusp adore


----------



## javaqueen

adore ring


----------



## SINC

centre ring


----------



## eMacMan

centre fire


----------



## kelman

fire place


----------



## javaqueen

first place


----------



## Aurora

first lady


----------



## SINC

lady bug


----------



## javaqueen

lady fingers


----------



## jamesB

two fingers (of scotch)


----------



## javaqueen

two thirds


----------



## jamesB

two some


----------



## SINC

some bits


----------



## Aurora

Tim bits


----------



## kelman

drill bits


----------



## javaqueen

electric drill


----------



## SINC

man drill


----------



## jamesB

man grove


----------



## SINC

grove gees


----------



## jamesB

coconut grove


----------



## kelman

man grove


----------



## SINC

grove all


----------



## jamesB

all mighty


----------



## SINC

all manic


----------



## kelman

all eve


----------



## SINC

real eve


----------



## kelman

bell eve


----------



## SINC

tinker bell


----------



## johnp

bell buoy


----------



## kelman

bat buoy


----------



## johnp

buoy antsy


----------



## jamesB

channel buoy


----------



## SINC

cow buoy


----------



## johnp

car buoy


----------



## SINC

car mell


----------



## jamesB

fouls mell


----------



## eMacMan

mell owing


----------



## SINC

owing large


----------



## jamesB

bill owing


----------



## SINC

horn bill


----------



## javaqueen

bulls horn


----------



## SINC

hairs horn


----------



## jamesB

cape horn


----------



## eMacMan

fords horn


----------



## jamesB

horn knee


----------



## SINC

knee deep


----------



## kelman

knee dell


----------



## javaqueen

farmers dell


----------



## SINC

grain farmers


----------



## jamesB

grain alcohol


----------



## SINC

grain aeries


----------



## Aurora

aeries total (Greek philosopher)


----------



## jamesB

total recall


----------



## javaqueen

memory recall


----------



## jamesB

memory chips


----------



## javaqueen

fish(and) chips


----------



## SINC

fish hooks


----------



## jamesB

fish bait


----------



## SINC

pro bait


----------



## johnp

bait fisheries


----------



## jamesB

Federal Fisheries


----------



## johnp

fisheries biology


----------



## SINC

biology major


----------



## jamesB

major domo


----------



## SINC

domo gas


----------



## johnp

gas reliefs


----------



## jamesB

gas prices


----------



## kelman

sir prices


----------



## Aurora

sir pent


----------



## kelman

sir real


----------



## jamesB

real deal


----------



## kelman

real leaf


----------



## johnp

fur real


----------



## kelman

con fur


----------



## SINC

fur bash


----------



## jamesB

fur long


----------



## SINC

fur get


----------



## javaqueen

bag get


----------



## kelman

in get


----------



## eMacMan

in jest


----------



## kelman

in fur


----------



## jamesB

fur ever


----------



## kelman

ever rest (mount)


----------



## SINC

rest torrent


----------



## kelman

inter rest


----------



## SINC

four rest


----------



## javaqueen

four seasons


----------



## jamesB

four five (six and seven)


----------



## SINC

four site


----------



## Aurora

in sight


----------



## jamesB

job site


----------



## Aurora

odd job


----------



## SINC

odd look


----------



## jamesB

look after


----------



## SINC

after eight (mints, love those darn things)


----------



## eMacMan

straight eight (Remember those)


----------



## SINC

I do, in Buicks mostly.

eight ender


----------



## Aurora

ender prize


----------



## SINC

prize fight


----------



## jamesB

sir prize


----------



## kelman

sir fir


----------



## johnp

fir incense


----------



## kelman

incense sear


----------



## SINC

over sear


----------



## jamesB

over bored


----------



## eMacMan

star bored


----------



## SINC

card bored


----------



## Aurora

card shark


----------



## kelman

pool shark


----------



## Aurora

pool boy


----------



## SINC

threads pool


----------



## jamesB

labor pool


----------



## kelman

labor pains


----------



## jamesB

cam pains


----------



## kelman

cam era


----------



## SINC

ads cam


----------



## javaqueen

tri ads (musical term )


----------



## kelman

tri all


----------



## jamesB

tri cycle


----------



## SINC

tri pods


----------



## kelman

count tri


----------



## SINC

count money


----------



## Aceline

inter rest


----------



## jamesB

Aceline said:


> inter rest


(Best go and read the very first post in this thread, there you'll find the basic rules of the game, now let's play!)

count less


----------



## kelman

vie count


----------



## SINC

grew vie


----------



## kelman

grew some


----------



## javaqueen

some where


----------



## SINC

win some


----------



## javaqueen

hole some


----------



## SINC

ash hole (where you dump embers)


----------



## javaqueen

pole ash


----------



## SINC

pole ice


----------



## johnp

pole jump


----------



## Aurora

may pole


----------



## SINC

may day


----------



## jamesB

may bee


----------



## SINC

bee mer


----------



## eMacMan

mer writ


----------



## jamesB

writ ten


----------



## johnp

ten condiments


----------



## SINC

ten deer


----------



## jamesB

ten derloin


----------



## johnp

ten sing


----------



## jamesB

sing along


----------



## SINC

along time


----------



## kelman

tag along


----------



## SINC

elks tag


----------



## kelman

mens tag


----------



## Aurora

tag team


----------



## jamesB

team stirs


----------



## johnp

wok stirs


----------



## jamesB

ass stirs (flower border)


----------



## kelman

ass toot


----------



## Aurora

more ass (I mean muddy or boggy ground)


----------



## SINC

more over


----------



## johnp

over bored


----------



## SINC

over act


----------



## jamesB

over react


----------



## kelman

react shun


----------



## jamesB

shun ted


----------



## kelman

fuse shun


----------



## SINC

ref fuse


----------



## johnp

short fuse


----------



## SINC

short circuit


----------



## jamesB

short stop


----------



## SINC

stop sign


----------



## kelman

dee sign


----------



## SINC

dee pens


----------



## kelman

dee fur


----------



## SINC

son dee


----------



## kelman

fry dee


----------



## SINC

stir fry


----------



## kelman

stir ring


----------



## jamesB

ring tones


----------



## kelman

berry tones


----------



## jamesB

pastel tones


----------



## SINC

mellow tones


----------



## kelman

marsh mellow


----------



## SINC

marsh hair


----------



## johnp

marsh mist


----------



## jamesB

mist stir


----------



## SINC

war mist


----------



## jamesB

mist story


----------



## SINC

hi story


----------



## eMacMan

hi Jack (Here come the thread Nazis)


----------



## SINC

jack offal (trades)


----------



## jamesB

offal lotta


----------



## SINC

lotta jam


----------



## jamesB

jam tart


----------



## SINC

slows tart


----------



## johnp

slows peaking


----------



## SINC

slows down


----------



## kelman

down wind


----------



## johnp

wind up


----------



## jamesB

up pity


----------



## johnp

pony up


----------



## eMacMan

stir up


----------



## jamesB

up start


----------



## SINC

shut up


----------



## kelman

up per


----------



## SINC

prose per


----------



## kelman

dip per


----------



## SINC

dip thong


----------



## Aurora

thong bird (Itth tho muthical)


----------



## jamesB

bird dropping


----------



## kelman

name dropping


----------



## SINC

know name (brand)


----------



## jamesB

name sake


----------



## SINC

Japanese sake


----------



## johnp

sake set


----------



## SINC

on set


----------



## jamesB

on core


----------



## SINC

musicals core


----------



## eMacMan

earths core


----------



## johnp

core parrot


----------



## SINC

core sing


----------



## kelman

ray sing


----------



## johnp

sting ray


----------



## jamesB

Be sting


----------



## johnp

sting here (but ouch, not there please!)!


----------



## SINC

here say


----------



## eMacMan

here row


----------



## jamesB

row bought


----------



## Aurora

row boat


----------



## SINC

lob row


----------



## kelman

lob stir


----------



## SINC

lob all


----------



## kelman

sever all


----------



## johnp

lob botany


----------



## jamesB

sever ritty


----------



## SINC

lob bee


----------



## Aurora

lob low


----------



## jamesB

kelman said:


> sever all





johnp said:


> lob botany





jamesB said:


> sever ritty


sorry guys, this thread got derailed by post 31171

now to get back on track...

never sever


----------



## SINC

never again


----------



## tilt

Again Anakin


----------



## jamesB

there again


----------



## SINC

hi there


----------



## jamesB

hi way


----------



## SINC

way burn


----------



## jamesB

after burn


----------



## SINC

aw burn (old car)


----------



## johnp

aw shucks


----------



## javaqueen

aw some


----------



## eMacMan

win some (but not many if you are the Calgary Flames)


----------



## kelman

lose some


----------



## jamesB

lone some


----------



## Aurora

lone ranger


----------



## jamesB

park ranger


----------



## Aurora

park place (monopoly)


----------



## tilt

Place bow


----------



## jamesB

Ox bow


----------



## SINC

deet ox


----------



## jamesB

ox blood


----------



## SINC

blood sport


----------



## eMacMan

taw ox


----------



## jamesB

sport fishing


----------



## johnp

fishing commercially


----------



## SINC

cod fishing


----------



## jamesB

fishing hole


----------



## SINC

hole sum


----------



## johnp

hell hole


----------



## jamesB

hole enchilada


----------



## johnp

enchilada mole (sauce = yum!!)


----------



## SINC

holy mole


----------



## johnp

holy crapola (batman)


----------



## SINC

holy day


----------



## johnp

holly day


----------



## SINC

day dream


----------



## jamesB

day timer


----------



## SINC

timer ate


----------



## Aurora

old timer


----------



## jamesB

egg timer


----------



## Aurora

egg head


----------



## jamesB

egg salad


----------



## javaqueen

salad fork


----------



## kelman

salad dressing


----------



## SINC

lettuce salad


----------



## johnp

sea lettuce


----------



## kelman

lettuce leave


----------



## SINC

lettuce prey


----------



## javaqueen

prey tell


----------



## SINC

tell aport


----------



## jamesB

Hoe tell


----------



## kelman

pray tell


----------



## jamesB

Nor tell


----------



## kelman

nor mull


----------



## jamesB

demean nor


----------



## SINC

nor way


----------



## kelman

way bill


----------



## SINC

gear bill


----------



## kelman

gear head


----------



## jamesB

change gear


----------



## SINC

gear shift


----------



## Aurora

shift work


----------



## SINC

work day


----------



## jamesB

Son day


----------



## SINC

parse son


----------



## johnp

parse snips


----------



## SINC

snips hoots


----------



## johnp

snips hots


----------



## SINC

hots too


----------



## kelman

too dulls


----------



## SINC

too more


----------



## johnp

knead more


----------



## SINC

know knead


----------



## jamesB

know way


----------



## SINC

way word


----------



## johnp

auk word


----------



## SINC

word smith


----------



## jamesB

Tin Smith


----------



## kelman

tin cup


----------



## SINC

cup cake


----------



## jamesB

cake walk


----------



## johnp

sleep walk


----------



## SINC

lover sleep


----------



## jamesB

deep sleep


----------



## johnp

Deep Cove (BC)


----------



## kelman

Deep Purple


----------



## SINC

deep subject


----------



## jamesB

deep pockets


----------



## SINC

pockets hot


----------



## kelman

slaps hot


----------



## SINC

hot stuff


----------



## jamesB

hot el


----------



## SINC

cheese hot (what the mexican said about his girlfriend)


----------



## jamesB

grilled cheese


----------



## johnp

head cheese


----------



## SINC

head master


----------



## johnp

Master Baiters (fishing tour operator in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico)


----------



## SINC

thigh master


----------



## jamesB

master mechanic


----------



## johnp

mechanic ally


----------



## SINC

bowling ally


----------



## jamesB

ally bye


----------



## kelman

bye you


----------



## SINC

locker bye


----------



## kelman

good bye


----------



## SINC

oz good (hall)


----------



## kelman

no good


----------



## jamesB

good enough


----------



## kelman

fast enough


----------



## jamesB

fast women


----------



## eMacMan

Fast cars


----------



## jamesB

Budd cars


----------



## SINC

cars tares (town in AB)


----------



## johnp

smart cars


----------



## Aurora

get smart


----------



## SINC

smart phone


----------



## jamesB

smart ash


----------



## johnp

ash backwards


----------



## SINC

silks ash


----------



## jamesB

ash hole (where I dispose of my ashes)


----------



## SINC

hole pie


----------



## johnp

sweetie pie


----------



## kelman

pie squared


----------



## SINC

grew pie


----------



## johnp

pie bald


----------



## jamesB

bald pattern


----------



## SINC

rye bald


----------



## kelman

rye lees


----------



## SINC

rye man (auditorium)


----------



## Aurora

rye bread


----------



## SINC

inn bread


----------



## Aurora

bread pudding


----------



## SINC

thorough bread


----------



## jamesB

thorough fair


----------



## SINC

fair mount (hotels)


----------



## Aurora

fair trade (coffee)


----------



## SINC

fall fair


----------



## kelman

fair well


----------



## SINC

well fair


----------



## kelman

well come


----------



## SINC

out come


----------



## kelman

kingdom come


----------



## MBD

come undone


----------



## SINC

come bayou


----------



## MBD

come stay


----------



## SINC

stay men


----------



## kelman

woe men


----------



## BigDL

woe is


----------



## SINC

woe begone


----------



## kelman

woe full


----------



## SINC

full harassment


----------



## jamesB

full monty


----------



## SINC

hand full


----------



## eMacMan

hand eyecup


----------



## jamesB

burden hand (is worth 2 in the bush)


----------



## BigDL

hand pump


----------



## SINC

gas pump


----------



## BigDL

gas well


----------



## kelman

gas main


----------



## johnp

corner gas


----------



## BigDL

gas explosion


----------



## jamesB

passing gas


----------



## SINC

tear gas


----------



## eMacMan

gas passer (Rob Anders assistant)


----------



## BigDL

gas prices


----------



## jamesB

gas flare


----------



## eMacMan

flare ring


----------



## SINC

road flare


----------



## jamesB

road kill


----------



## SINC

cats kill


----------



## BigDL

kill bill


----------



## jamesB

kill joy


----------



## BigDL

Joy Division


----------



## johnp

long division


----------



## jamesB

long shot


----------



## Aurora

shot glass


----------



## SINC

glass menagerie


----------



## johnp

magnifying glass


----------



## jamesB

weather glass


----------



## BigDL

looking glass


----------



## eMacMan

hour glass (Hats off to Marilyn)


----------



## johnp

glass eye


----------



## jamesB

glass castle


----------



## Aurora

sand castle


----------



## BigDL

sand dune


----------



## Aurora

dune buggy


----------



## SINC

dune gone (former CFL quarterback)


----------



## kelman

gone fishing


----------



## jamesB

dog gone


----------



## BigDL

good dog


----------



## kelman

dog it


----------



## jamesB

hot dog


----------



## SINC

dog tired


----------



## jamesB

Re tired


----------



## eMacMan

Re addable


----------



## kelman

re move


----------



## SINC

move meant


----------



## johnp

treat meant


----------



## SINC

meant tore


----------



## eMacMan

Res tore


----------



## jamesB

tore door (ole!)


----------



## SINC

can door


----------



## eMacMan

Can awe (dah)


----------



## jamesB

awe sum


----------



## Aurora

awe natural (Nekkid)


----------



## jamesB

natural Lee


----------



## Aurora

Lee enfield


----------



## jamesB

Lee whey


----------



## SINC

bar lee


----------



## BigDL

crow bar


----------



## jamesB

bar fly


----------



## SINC

fly pant


----------



## BigDL

fly apart


----------



## SINC

rough fly


----------



## jamesB

spanish fly


----------



## SINC

fly paper


----------



## l84toff

Paper work


----------



## jamesB

term paper


----------



## johnp

paper weight


----------



## kelman

light weight


----------



## l84toff

light sabre


----------



## kelman

sabre tooth


----------



## BigDL

snaggle tooth


----------



## kelman

tooth fairy


----------



## johnp

fairy tails


----------



## Aurora

tails pin


----------



## l84toff

safety pin


----------



## jamesB

pin tails


----------



## BigDL

pin heads


----------



## Aurora

pin to


----------



## johnp

pin ups


----------



## SINC

ups ides


----------



## jamesB

ups couriers


----------



## BigDL

speedy couriers


----------



## johnp

someday couriers


----------



## jamesB

someday somewhere


----------



## SINC

someday soon


----------



## BigDL

looney soon


----------



## javaqueen

looney bird


----------



## SINC

bird brain


----------



## BigDL

psychotic brain


----------



## jamesB

brain fart


----------



## SINC

fart tune (NL fortune)


----------



## Aurora

car tune


----------



## kelman

car port


----------



## BigDL

USB port


----------



## jamesB

port age


----------



## BigDL

port starboard


----------



## SINC

pass port


----------



## Aurora

pass gas (sorry)


----------



## SINC

over pass


----------



## BigDL

lateral pass


----------



## tilt

Faux pass


----------



## jamesB

pass eh


----------



## Aurora

pass ages


----------



## kelman

pass angers


----------



## javaqueen

pass time


----------



## BigDL

forward pass


----------



## kelman

forward comment


----------



## javaqueen

jump forward


----------



## kelman

long jump


----------



## SINC

long hand


----------



## johnp

short hand


----------



## BigDL

handy hand


----------



## SINC

hand sum


----------



## johnp

free hand


----------



## jamesB

sugar free


----------



## Aurora

sugar daddy


----------



## BigDL

sugar shack


----------



## eMacMan

shack outback


----------



## BigDL

eddy shack


----------



## jamesB

back eddy


----------



## eMacMan

back wash


----------



## BigDL

wash board


----------



## SINC

sigh wash (sweaters)


----------



## johnp

deep sigh


----------



## BigDL

treetops sigh


----------



## johnp

treetops canopy


----------



## jamesB

burden (the) treetops


----------



## SINC

burden bush


----------



## BigDL

shrub bush


----------



## javaqueen

bush party


----------



## johnp

pruned bush


----------



## Aurora

bush pilot


----------



## BigDL

bush wacker


----------



## johnp

(by the banks of a) babbling bush


----------



## jamesB

bush man (Australian)


----------



## Aurora

burning bush


----------



## johnp

bush league


----------



## jamesB

league gale


----------



## BigDL

howling gale


----------



## jamesB

martin gale


----------



## SINC

gale storm (singer of old)


----------



## BigDL

stormy gale


----------



## SINC

gale la


----------



## kelman

la cross


----------



## eMacMan

Ronda Cross (May she rest in peace)


----------



## jamesB

double cross


----------



## BigDL

criss cross


----------



## jamesB

iron cross


----------



## SINC

grid iron


----------



## BigDL

ferrous iron


----------



## johnp

ferrous wheel


----------



## kelman

ferrous beuller


----------



## Aurora

ferrous oxide


----------



## jamesB

purr oxide


----------



## SINC

prose purr


----------



## kelman

purr chase


----------



## BigDL

.


----------



## SINC

steeple chase


----------



## kelman

con chase


----------



## SINC

bee con


----------



## jamesB

con artist


----------



## SINC

artist tick


----------



## jamesB

tick cull


----------



## johnp

nervous tick


----------



## SINC

cause tick


----------



## jamesB

cause way


----------



## BigDL

high way


----------



## johnp

bridges way


----------



## jamesB

way ward


----------



## SINC

west ward


----------



## johnp

Mae West (Go West Young Man - 1936)


----------



## kelman

ward cleaver (beaver's dad)


----------



## jamesB

West minister


----------



## johnp

New West (BC - enjoyed dim sum there this morning!!)


----------



## SINC

new beforehand


----------



## johnp

beforehand considerations


----------



## Aurora

careful considerations


----------



## jamesB

lacks considerations


----------



## SINC

lacks pace


----------



## eMacMan

Deeps pace


----------



## SINC

pace fie


----------



## kelman

fie burr


----------



## Aurora

burr dock


----------



## jamesB

dock yard


----------



## SINC

dock curse


----------



## BigDL

iPhone dock (could only get the answering service)


----------



## Aurora

dock holiday (OK Corral)


----------



## jamesB

had dock (fish-n-chips)


----------



## tilt

Gala had (a knighthood after-party?)


----------



## jamesB

gee had


----------



## tilt

Gee let


----------



## SINC

spoon gee


----------



## l84toff

Gee whiz


----------



## SINC

cheese whiz


----------



## Aurora

cheese cake


----------



## SINC

cake pan


----------



## Aurora

cake walk


----------



## kelman

side walk


----------



## Aurora

side step


----------



## kelman

side ways


----------



## SINC

side arm


----------



## kelman

dis arm


----------



## eMacMan

say dis


----------



## kelman

dis may


----------



## jamesB

dis content


----------



## SINC

dis sentry


----------



## kelman

dis knee


----------



## Macfury

knee wall


----------



## kelman

knee dull


----------



## BigDL

ball dull


----------



## jamesB

wad dull


----------



## BigDL

Ma Dull


----------



## jamesB

Cine ma


----------



## BigDL

ma th


----------



## eMacMan

ma ad


----------



## Macfury

Both words need to stand on their own,


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> Both words need to stand on their own,




ma ad


----------



## SINC

gram ma


----------



## tilt

Gram myrrh


----------



## SINC

myrrh fee (bed)


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


>


Not you!


Fee simple


----------



## l84toff

Simple Simon


----------



## eMacMan

Simple ex


----------



## johnp

(A) Simple Plan (Billy Bob movie)


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> ma ad


He was referring to this where 'th' is not a word that qualifies:



BigDL said:


> ma th


----------



## eMacMan

(At the risk of putting this train back on the rails)

Simple ton


----------



## SINC

ton sills


----------



## jamesB

washing ton


----------



## kelman

hill ton (hotel)


----------



## johnp

ton age


----------



## jamesB

age old


----------



## tilt

Damn age


----------



## BigDL

pour age


----------



## jamesB

pour tray


----------



## BigDL

pour trait


----------



## SINC

down pour


----------



## johnp

duck down


----------



## jamesB

down under


----------



## kelman

under where


----------



## SINC

where four


----------



## jamesB

four sake


----------



## johnp

drinking sake (warm for me please!)


----------



## kelman

goodness sake


----------



## BigDL

Japanese sake


----------



## johnp

sake cure (for salmon and/or hangover!!)


----------



## SINC

cure rater


----------



## BigDL

cure all


----------



## SINC

sever all


----------



## kelman

sever ants


----------



## eMacMan

pinch ants


----------



## SINC

pinch hearse


----------



## kelman

hearse aye


----------



## SINC

sash aye


----------



## BigDL

sash cord


----------



## SINC

cord less

Every time BigDL posts that disjointed, huge sig that is frankly offensive rambling and he is deliberately, I suspect, harassing me with it, I will respond in kind until some mod steps in and shoots down that ridiculous sig. My apologies, but frankly, I've had enough of him and his childish antics.


----------



## kelman

less lee


----------



## BigDL

care less


----------



## Aurora

care giver


----------



## BigDL

gas giver


----------



## jamesB

(boy isn't this fun)

*care full*


----------



## kelman

woe full


----------



## jamesB

woe begone


----------



## kelman

begone knave


----------



## tilt

Well begone (is half done)


----------



## eMacMan

sees well


----------



## jamesB

anti sees


----------



## BigDL

sees Ed


----------



## SINC

sees your (with a stalk of celery)


----------



## kelman

law your


----------



## SINC

coals law


----------



## jamesB

law suits


----------



## SINC

suits me


----------



## eMacMan

cad suits (aka bankster or politician)


----------



## jamesB

cad lack


----------



## kelman

lack lustre


----------



## jamesB

lustre less


----------



## kelman

less lee


----------



## SINC

knead less


----------



## BigDL

knead groin


----------



## johnp

basic knead


----------



## BigDL

knead more


----------



## jamesB

never more


----------



## kelman

never land


----------



## jamesB

fairy land


----------



## BigDL

land sakes


----------



## jamesB

keep sakes


----------



## kelman

bar keep


----------



## SINC

iso bar


----------



## kelman

iso late


----------



## SINC

choco late


----------



## Aurora

late bloomer


----------



## johnp

designer bloomer


----------



## SINC

designer roar


----------



## jamesB

up roar


----------



## johnp

chuck up


----------



## jamesB

up town


----------



## BigDL

tool up


----------



## SINC

milks tool


----------



## kelman

bars tool


----------



## BigDL

butts tool


----------



## SINC

toads tool


----------



## BigDL

tool shed


----------



## kelman

water shed


----------



## SINC

shed owes


----------



## kelman

bell owes


----------



## SINC

tinker bell


----------



## kelman

tops tinker


----------



## SINC

tinker chief


----------



## kelman

hanker chief


----------



## SINC

golfs hanker


----------



## BigDL

Volkswagen Golfs


----------



## SINC

golfs core


----------



## jamesB

dual core


----------



## kelman

dual exhaust


----------



## SINC

skid dual


----------



## BigDL

dual duel


----------



## SINC

mod duel


----------



## BigDL

mod ale


----------



## eMacMan

red ale


----------



## SINC

red ash


----------



## BigDL

sore ash


----------



## javaqueen

pot ash


----------



## jamesB

pot luck


----------



## SINC

dee pot


----------



## kelman

dee clair


----------



## SINC

han dee


----------



## kelman

were dee


----------



## SINC

were wolf


----------



## BigDL

woodland wolf


----------



## SINC

steppin' wolf


----------



## javaqueen

steppin' out


----------



## SINC

out land


----------



## BigDL

out blandish


----------



## javaqueen

out cast


----------



## jamesB

cast away


----------



## SINC

four cast


----------



## jamesB

fly cast


----------



## SINC

fly mingles


----------



## BigDL

flee fly


----------



## SINC

off flee


----------



## jamesB

off all


----------



## BigDL

all mound


----------



## SINC

rex all


----------



## jamesB

pie rex


----------



## SINC

snap pie


----------



## johnp

eyes pie


----------



## SINC

fore eyes


----------



## javaqueen

fore thought


----------



## SINC

fore ray


----------



## BigDL

Ray gun


----------



## jamesB

gun whales


----------



## johnp

whales pout


----------



## jamesB

waters pout


----------



## johnp

pout teen


----------



## BigDL

pout tent


----------



## SINC

tent tackle


----------



## jamesB

con tent


----------



## kelman

con stent


----------



## SINC

stent sill


----------



## jamesB

ton sill


----------



## kelman

Scully ton


----------



## SINC

ton age


----------



## jamesB

want ton


----------



## kelman

want ads


----------



## jamesB

gone ads


----------



## BigDL

ads park


----------



## SINC

powers park


----------



## jamesB

Powers Booth


----------



## Abby

Phone Booth


----------



## eMacMan

Wilkes Booth


----------



## jamesB

toll booth


----------



## SINC

at toll


----------



## kelman

at tempt


----------



## BigDL

con tempt


----------



## kelman

con cure


----------



## javaqueen

cure all


----------



## SINC

sec cure


----------



## BigDL

in sec


----------



## SINC

triple sec


----------



## eMacMan

sec ant


----------



## jamesB

war ant


----------



## eMacMan

Ant ill


----------



## SINC

coven ant


----------



## jamesB

coven tree


----------



## BigDL

which coven


----------



## jamesB

which hazel


----------



## SINC

sand which


----------



## johnp

sand dollar


----------



## SINC

ampere sand


----------



## jamesB

sand castle


----------



## BigDL

mortar sand


----------



## johnp

sand ills


----------



## SINC

windows ills


----------



## jamesB

Microsoft Windows tptptptp


----------



## BigDL

Windows shudders


----------



## jamesB

windows hades


----------



## johnp

windows wiped


----------



## jamesB

wiped out


----------



## BigDL

wiped whipped


----------



## SINC

items wiped


----------



## eMacMan

cards wiped


----------



## SINC

plaque cards


----------



## Aurora

cards hark


----------



## kelman

pools hark


----------



## BigDL

whites hark


----------



## SINC

whites pace


----------



## kelman

pace car


----------



## BigDL

car go


----------



## SINC

go wing


----------



## kelman

go fur


----------



## SINC

fur pelt


----------



## javaqueen

Fur Elise (Beethoven)


----------



## SINC

connie fur


----------



## Aurora

fur long


----------



## SINC

long jump


----------



## johnp

jump rope


----------



## jamesB

hangman's rope


----------



## SINC

rope ladder


----------



## javaqueen

rope swing


----------



## jamesB

rope adobe (shades of Cassius Clay)


----------



## SINC

lasso rope


----------



## BigDL

hawser rope


----------



## johnp

rope soap


----------



## SINC

soap flakes


----------



## BigDL

dandruff flakes


----------



## jamesB

snow flakes


----------



## kelman

snow tires


----------



## jamesB

tires um


----------



## kelman

board um


----------



## johnp

gaming board


----------



## kelman

skate board


----------



## BigDL

board ingathered


----------



## kelman

board wok


----------



## SINC

wok about


----------



## kelman

round about


----------



## jamesB

about town


----------



## SINC

town council


----------



## kelman

town ship


----------



## SINC

ship shape


----------



## javaqueen

shape up


----------



## SINC

shape lea


----------



## jamesB

lea ching


----------



## SINC

tender lea


----------



## jamesB

tender loin


----------



## SINC

per loin


----------



## jamesB

loin cloth


----------



## l84toff

Wash cloth


----------



## jamesB

white wash


----------



## SINC

white noise


----------



## johnp

noise blocker


----------



## SINC

noise sea


----------



## Aurora

sea bring


----------



## johnp

horse sea


----------



## jamesB

horse play


----------



## kelman

play doe


----------



## jamesB

doe boy


----------



## SINC

win doe


----------



## kelman

doe nut


----------



## SINC

astro nut


----------



## kelman

cocoa nut


----------



## SINC

rah cocao


----------



## johnp

rah bit


----------



## BigDL

ear rah


----------



## SINC

err rah


----------



## johnp

rah bear


----------



## SINC

rub bear


----------



## kelman

bear rings


----------



## Aurora

bear butt


----------



## BigDL

butt ox


----------



## SINC

ya butt (think costello)


----------



## kelman

butt in


----------



## SINC

in jest


----------



## BigDL

jest her


----------



## SINC

jest kidding


----------



## BigDL

jest hymn


----------



## jamesB

hymn book


----------



## Aurora

book mobile


----------



## jamesB

make book


----------



## l84toff

Mac book

The next one has to be obvious, here of all places...


----------



## SINC

book let


----------



## jamesB

let us (and tomato sandwich)


----------



## l84toff

Sub let

No one got "Eh Mac"? *sigh*


----------



## SINC

sub merge


----------



## johnp

sub mariner


----------



## kelman

sub due


----------



## javaqueen

over due


----------



## kelman

fond due


----------



## javaqueen

due date


----------



## kelman

due north


----------



## javaqueen

true north


----------



## kelman

true dee


----------



## SINC

dee sides


----------



## javaqueen

in sides


----------



## jamesB

take sides


----------



## eMacMan

sides tory


----------



## Aurora

his tory


----------



## BigDL

no tory


----------



## jamesB

Vic tory


----------



## eMacMan

row tory


----------



## BigDL

Maury Tory


----------



## jamesB

traject tory


----------



## SINC

tory adore


----------



## kelman

mat adore


----------



## jamesB

mat tress


----------



## kelman

butt tress


----------



## javaqueen

fort tress


----------



## johnp

seem stress


----------



## kelman

miss tress


----------



## javaqueen

miss take


----------



## SINC

surveys take


----------



## javaqueen

take off


----------



## SINC

off end


----------



## BigDL

end trails


----------



## johnp

trails takes


----------



## eMacMan

chem trails (seen enough of them to become a reluctant believer)


----------



## BigDL

chem echos


----------



## jamesB

chem ical


----------



## SINC

book chem (dano)


----------



## kelman

book worm


----------



## javaqueen

ring worm


----------



## Aurora

ring tone


----------



## jamesB

skin tone


----------



## SINC

parent skin


----------



## johnp

skin knee


----------



## BigDL

knee eel


----------



## SINC

for eel


----------



## javaqueen

for taste


----------



## kelman

for bare


----------



## BigDL

bee for


----------



## kelman

bee leave


----------



## jamesB

for skin


----------



## Aurora

for tune


----------



## SINC

leave home


----------



## jamesB

overnight leave (a military term)


----------



## kelman

on leave


----------



## jamesB

on airy


----------



## eMacMan

Tipper airy


----------



## kelman

airy plane


----------



## eMacMan

planet airy


----------



## SINC

airy Potter (in England)


----------



## BigDL

potter ed (putter in England)


----------



## eMacMan

learn ed (them)(Calgary school board version of taught)


----------



## SINC

ed sell (lemon Ford)


----------



## johnp

court ed


----------



## SINC

tennis court


----------



## johnp

court ship


----------



## BigDL

ship load


----------



## kelman

friend ship


----------



## BigDL

ship shape (see the point?)


----------



## javaqueen

mis shape


----------



## kelman

mis shun


----------



## SINC

shun day


----------



## kelman

stay shun


----------



## jamesB

attend shun


----------



## javaqueen

attend dance


----------



## kelman

line dance


----------



## johnp

sun dance (we have enough rain!!)


----------



## kelman

correspond dance


----------



## BigDL

correspond her


----------



## SINC

Fete her


----------



## BigDL

Fart her


----------



## johnp

her she (bar)


----------



## jamesB

she bang


----------



## javaqueen

she wolf


----------



## BigDL

she aft


----------



## kelman

she la


----------



## tilt

La may (gown)


----------



## kelman

la cross


----------



## johnp

cross hatched


----------



## jamesB

cross over


----------



## kelman

over all


----------



## SINC

over ate


----------



## Aurora

over ease


----------



## SINC

ease meant


----------



## Aurora

meant or


----------



## SINC

quick or


----------



## Aurora

quick sand


----------



## BigDL

tar sand


----------



## SINC

evenings tar


----------



## BigDL

Jolly Tar (name given to the leader of a Navy Press Gang back in the 19th century)


----------



## SINC

tar megan (western partridge)


----------



## kelman

ghee tar (12 string)


----------



## javaqueen

tar tar (sauce)


----------



## kelman

hmm, which word do I use?

tar get


----------



## jamesB

get owe


----------



## BigDL

get tea


----------



## eMacMan

iced tea


----------



## kelman

iced coffee


----------



## jamesB

coffee grinder


----------



## SINC

meet grinder


----------



## kelman

swap meet


----------



## BigDL

meat meet


----------



## javaqueen

seared meat


----------



## jamesB

track meat


----------



## SINC

track scent


----------



## jamesB

purr scent


----------



## eMacMan

purr suede


----------



## jamesB

purr former


----------



## SINC

stew purr


----------



## eMacMan

purr Sonal


----------



## johnp

purr pose


----------



## jamesB

pro pose


----------



## SINC

pro motion


----------



## javaqueen

pro duct


----------



## BigDL

duct ape


----------



## jamesB

grey ape


----------



## javaqueen

grey goose


----------



## johnp

goose honk


----------



## SINC

honk curse


----------



## johnp

curse ore


----------



## javaqueen

ore range


----------



## kelman

ore dane


----------



## jamesB

ore gone


----------



## johnp

feets ore


----------



## BigDL

do ore


----------



## kelman

do bee


----------



## Aurora

bee line


----------



## BigDL

line haul


----------



## Aurora

haul terse


----------



## SINC

rent haul


----------



## kelman

for rent


----------



## jamesB

for rest


----------



## kelman

for tune


----------



## SINC

cam for


----------



## eMacMan

go for (beer)


----------



## SINC

far go


----------



## BigDL

To go


----------



## jamesB

Go ogle


----------



## eMacMan

taw ogle


----------



## SINC

taw drier


----------



## eMacMan

taw knee


----------



## BigDL

knee dead


----------



## jamesB

walking dead


----------



## johnp

sleep walking


----------



## jamesB

deep sleep


----------



## SINC

lover sleep


----------



## jamesB

lover slain


----------



## johnp

dream lover (where are you?)


----------



## SINC

lover boy


----------



## kelman

bell boy


----------



## jamesB

bell buoy


----------



## Aurora

bell bottoms


----------



## johnp

bottoms way


----------



## jamesB

bottoms up


----------



## kelman

square up


----------



## BigDL

rafting square


----------



## eMacMan

square doff


----------



## SINC

doff hat


----------



## javaqueen

top hat


----------



## Abby

hat off


----------



## javaqueen

off set


----------



## kelman

set tell


----------



## SINC

hoss tell


----------



## javaqueen

man tell


----------



## kelman

moe tell


----------



## SINC

satch moe


----------



## Aurora

Moe lasses


----------



## jamesB

cut lasses


----------



## SINC

cut leary


----------



## javaqueen

cold cut


----------



## SINC

honey cut (M*A*S*H)


----------



## kelman

honey due


----------



## jamesB

due line


----------



## SINC

clothes line


----------



## jamesB

line dance


----------



## kelman

chalk line


----------



## SINC

chalk board


----------



## kelman

none chalk (two sticks joined by rope)


----------



## johnp

cue chalk


----------



## BigDL

cue ball


----------



## SINC

rez cue


----------



## kelman

miss cue


----------



## jamesB

miss carriage


----------



## kelman

miss shun


----------



## jamesB

shun ted


----------



## SINC

temp ted


----------



## jamesB

temp pull


----------



## SINC

am pull


----------



## Aurora

Pull over


----------



## BigDL

over Ted


----------



## SINC

over cast


----------



## jamesB

cast away


----------



## johnp

signed cast


----------



## jamesB

dee signed


----------



## SINC

han dee


----------



## Aurora

dee per


----------



## SINC

per key


----------



## Aurora

key lime


----------



## BigDL

Lime rick


----------



## johnp

sub lime


----------



## jamesB

sub mariner


----------



## tilt

Mariner ah (sauce)


----------



## jamesB

ah shoe (bless you!)


----------



## johnp

ah four


----------



## SINC

shoe fly


----------



## jamesB

fly bye


----------



## johnp

SINC went "out of sinc" with post #32021.


----------



## BigDL

four Dora


----------



## johnp

fee dora


----------



## SINC

fee more


----------



## BigDL

cough fee


----------



## kelman

rue fee


----------



## javaqueen

fee mail


----------



## SINC

mail box


----------



## jamesB

box cutter


----------



## SINC

cutter sled


----------



## kelman

sled wraps


----------



## jamesB

Dog sled


----------



## kelman

dog eared


----------



## javaqueen

dog tired


----------



## SINC

hot dog


----------



## javaqueen

hot head


----------



## johnp

bucks hot


----------



## SINC

hot toddy


----------



## jamesB

hot el


----------



## SINC

host el


----------



## jamesB

host isle


----------



## SINC

tens isle


----------



## jamesB

tens hun


----------



## SINC

hun dread


----------



## jamesB

dread knot


----------



## SINC

knot now


----------



## johnp

afraid knot


----------



## kelman

knot ted


----------



## eMacMan

bread knot (pretzel)


----------



## kelman

in bread


----------



## johnp

bread ore (lakes)


----------



## jamesB

ore carrier


----------



## tilt

Ore well


----------



## SINC

ore son


----------



## jamesB

(to be) ore knot (to be)


----------



## johnp

slipping knot


----------



## jamesB

granny knot


----------



## Aurora

granny flat


----------



## SINC

flat iron


----------



## BigDL

iron cross


----------



## Aurora

cross country


----------



## javaqueen

country ham


----------



## kelman

country club


----------



## javaqueen

golf club


----------



## kelman

club burr


----------



## jamesB

burr owe


----------



## Aurora

burr lap


----------



## kelman

Tim burr


----------



## Aurora

Tim bits


----------



## kelman

bacon bits


----------



## jamesB

drill bits


----------



## kelman

man drill


----------



## SINC

man date


----------



## javaqueen

man eater


----------



## SINC

hue man


----------



## kelman

man Chester


----------



## BigDL

win chester


----------



## Aurora

chester field


----------



## jamesB

end field


----------



## SINC

end dive


----------



## jamesB

sky dive


----------



## kelman

sky line


----------



## javaqueen

line dance


----------



## SINC

line near


----------



## jamesB

near enough


----------



## SINC

near sited


----------



## kelman

grain near


----------



## SINC

grain malt


----------



## jamesB

grain alcohol


----------



## johnp

my grain


----------



## jamesB

pig my


----------



## SINC

pig let


----------



## johnp

pig tootsies (yum, soon to be on our menu!!)


----------



## javaqueen

pig feet


----------



## kelman

feet first


----------



## jamesB

me first


----------



## johnp

first rated


----------



## SINC

pro rated


----------



## BigDL

pro rata


----------



## SINC

err rata


----------



## Aurora

Err ant


----------



## javaqueen

err or


----------



## kelman

err rah


----------



## jamesB

her rah


----------



## javaqueen

her ray


----------



## kelman

ray don


----------



## javaqueen

don air


----------



## kelman

don won


----------



## Aurora

won ton (soup)


----------



## kelman

washing ton


----------



## SINC

ton age


----------



## Aurora

...


----------



## kelman

wins ton


----------



## SINC

pis ton


----------



## kelman

bullet ton


----------



## Aurora

ton ick


----------



## kelman

dare ick


----------



## Aurora

dare devil


----------



## javaqueen

dare lick


----------



## kelman

over dare


----------



## jamesB

over land


----------



## kelman

land sakes


----------



## javaqueen

land rover


----------



## kelman

mover rover


----------



## javaqueen

more rover


----------



## jamesB

forever more


----------



## tilt

More cowbell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelman

more bid


----------



## SINC

can more


----------



## kelman

two can


----------



## SINC

too two


----------



## kelman

too dulls


----------



## SINC

too knee


----------



## jamesB

too ting


----------



## SINC

ting gulls


----------



## jamesB

ting ling


----------



## SINC

cur ling


----------



## eMacMan

cur dell


----------



## jamesB

cod dell


----------



## Aurora

dell ivory


----------



## jamesB

ivory coast


----------



## SINC

ivory keys


----------



## kelman

Florida keys


----------



## javaqueen

piano keys


----------



## kelman

keys tone


----------



## SINC

tone sills


----------



## tilt

Tomes tone


----------



## SINC

tone net


----------



## javaqueen

tone deaf


----------



## johnp

massages tone


----------



## kelman

galls tone


----------



## johnp

sea galls


----------



## kelman

tip sea


----------



## javaqueen

sea saw


----------



## SINC

saw bones


----------



## BigDL

bones awe


----------



## tilt

awe mighty


----------



## kelman

awe full


----------



## SINC

bands awe


----------



## jamesB

contra bands


----------



## SINC

contra vein


----------



## javaqueen

vein nitty


----------



## jamesB

nitty gritty


----------



## SINC

gritty scene


----------



## johnp

scene airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## eMacMan

Veteran airy


----------



## SINC

discipline airy


----------



## kelman

airy force


----------



## SINC

force field


----------



## jamesB

field mouse


----------



## BigDL

field rations


----------



## kelman

genre rations


----------



## jamesB

caster rations


----------



## SINC

strato caster


----------



## Aurora

strato sphere


----------



## jamesB

strato cumulus


----------



## SINC

strato streak (old Pontiac)


----------



## Aurora

winning streak


----------



## SINC

streak hearse


----------



## jamesB

yellow streak


----------



## SINC

mellow yellow


----------



## jamesB

mellow west


----------



## kelman

mellow were


----------



## johnp

marsh mellow


----------



## kelman

car mellow


----------



## johnp

street car


----------



## kelman

car mall


----------



## jamesB

four mall


----------



## johnp

Vivaldi's) Four Seasons


----------



## kelman

four tune


----------



## jamesB

Looney Tune


----------



## kelman

car tune


----------



## SINC

nez car


----------



## kelman

battles car


----------



## jamesB

battles tar


----------



## SINC

ava tar


----------



## kelman

ava new


----------



## javaqueen

new ton


----------



## Aurora

ton age


----------



## jamesB

age less


----------



## javaqueen

sense less


----------



## kelman

sense able


----------



## tilt

Ava lotion


----------



## jamesB

non sense


----------



## BigDL

non salted


----------



## SINC

ala non


----------



## Aurora

non existant


----------



## javaqueen

non members


----------



## SINC

non fat


----------



## johnp

non edible


----------



## Aurora

inker edible


----------



## SINC

baseballs inker


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## SINC

pro baseballs


----------



## jamesB

baseballs hero


----------



## SINC

hero sandwich


----------



## eMacMan

bellows hero (brrrrr)


----------



## jamesB

ranch hero


----------



## SINC

limb ranch


----------



## johnp

limb urger


----------



## jamesB

prosthetic limb


----------



## javaqueen

tree limb


----------



## kelman

pan tree


----------



## javaqueen

pan cake


----------



## johnp

pizza cake


----------



## SINC

cup cake


----------



## jamesB

cup link


----------



## javaqueen

chain link


----------



## SINC

chain nail


----------



## javaqueen

chain mail


----------



## johnp

snail mail


----------



## BigDL

mail lot


----------



## kelman

lot tory


----------



## SINC

files tory


----------



## kelman

his tory


----------



## johnp

boo tory


----------



## kelman

boo lean (algebra)


----------



## SINC

boo mores


----------



## jamesB

(baby) boo murres


----------



## SINC

^

Great minds think alike!


----------



## SINC

boo bees


----------



## kelman

new bees


----------



## BigDL

bees knees


----------



## Aurora

Bees wax


----------



## SINC

wax paper


----------



## kelman

bikini wax


----------



## johnp

string bikini


----------



## Aurora

String theory


----------



## SINC

string section


----------



## johnp

chord string


----------



## BigDL

lost chord


----------



## javaqueen

lost boys


----------



## jamesB

boys toys


----------



## tilt

Toys errors


----------



## SINC

grammar errors


----------



## jamesB

grammar grampa


----------



## BigDL

grammar Ian


----------



## javaqueen

grammar nazi


----------



## jamesB

incorrect grammar


----------



## SINC

incorrect answer


----------



## javaqueen

answer me


----------



## SINC

me yonder


----------



## jamesB

yonder goeth


----------



## SINC

thee goeth


----------



## javaqueen

come thee


----------



## jamesB

come lea


----------



## johnp

come adore


----------



## jamesB

come ashore


----------



## SINC

come bind


----------



## javaqueen

bind or


----------



## jamesB

spell bind


----------



## BigDL

spell binding


----------



## SINC

goss spell


----------



## jamesB

goss sip


----------



## tilt

Sip lock


----------



## BigDL

lock down


----------



## SINC

lock set


----------



## johnp

lock jaw


----------



## SINC

jaw breaker


----------



## jamesB

ball breaker


----------



## johnp

brew breaker (robert redford movie)


----------



## jamesB

you brew


----------



## Aurora

He brew


----------



## SINC

brew stir


----------



## BigDL

brew house


----------



## SINC

House call


----------



## tilt

Whore house


----------



## javaqueen

our house


----------



## Aurora

Tree house


----------



## kelman

on tree


----------



## jamesB

on core


----------



## kelman

core dual


----------



## SINC

dual wheels


----------



## jamesB

training wheels


----------



## kelman

hot wheels


----------



## jamesB

hot stuff


----------



## SINC

robe hot


----------



## jamesB

diss robe


----------



## kelman

diss wade


----------



## jamesB

diss scent


----------



## kelman

fluoresce scent


----------



## SINC

deep scent (what James Cameron just did)


----------



## johnp

scent bans


----------



## SINC

bans awes


----------



## jamesB

awes um


----------



## SINC

um bridge


----------



## jamesB

ice bridge


----------



## SINC

bridge slam


----------



## jamesB

ivy bridge (microarchitecture )


----------



## SINC

bridge strut


----------



## jamesB

strut terse


----------



## SINC

shut terse


----------



## johnp

terse verse


----------



## jamesB

uni verse


----------



## SINC

verse tile


----------



## johnp

fur tile


----------



## jamesB

fur long


----------



## SINC

fur coat


----------



## johnp

go fur


----------



## SINC

go nurse


----------



## tilt

Wee nurse


----------



## johnp

tilt said:


> Wee nurse


Loved it!!

wee peat


----------



## SINC

soar wee


----------



## jamesB

wee ping


----------



## johnp

flop ping


----------



## jamesB

flip flop (podiatrist's delight)


----------



## SINC

flop house


----------



## Aurora

house guest


----------



## jamesB

guest room


----------



## BigDL

room Togo


----------



## jamesB

ball room (boxers)


----------



## Aurora

ball point


----------



## SINC

paint ball


----------



## javaqueen

body paint


----------



## SINC

body shop


----------



## javaqueen

body armour


----------



## jamesB

body house


----------



## kelman

house guest


----------



## jamesB

guest speaker


----------



## kelman

guest room


----------



## SINC

room bah


----------



## javaqueen

zoom bah


----------



## SINC

bah niche


----------



## johnp

too bah


----------



## SINC

too thee


----------



## jamesB

too sum


----------



## SINC

sum won


----------



## jamesB

won ton


----------



## kelman

won Ted


----------



## jamesB

far ted


----------



## kelman

too ted


----------



## johnp

rooty too


----------



## BigDL

Who too


----------



## SINC

too gather


----------



## tilt

Alter gather


----------



## SINC

alter native


----------



## jamesB

native sun


----------



## SINC

raise sun


----------



## kelman

sun day


----------



## jamesB

day shift


----------



## Aurora

shift worker


----------



## kelman

gear shift


----------



## javaqueen

gear down


----------



## SINC

down south


----------



## javaqueen

south bend


----------



## SINC

bend own


----------



## jamesB

cull own


----------



## Aurora

cull ender


----------



## jamesB

Ender bee


----------



## SINC

eight ender


----------



## jamesB

eight ball


----------



## SINC

fir eight


----------



## jamesB

figure eight


----------



## SINC

go figure


----------



## javaqueen

go added


----------



## johnp

added touches


----------



## SINC

touches port (fencing)


----------



## tilt

Hair port (tub drain-hole?)


----------



## javaqueen

port table


----------



## johnp

elements table


----------



## kelman

end table


----------



## SINC

table leaf


----------



## Aurora

Leaf lettuce


----------



## johnp

lettuce leave


----------



## BigDL

leave Ned


----------



## SINC

ned els


----------



## javaqueen

port els


----------



## Aurora

port wine


----------



## jamesB

wine press


----------



## SINC

press sure


----------



## johnp

fish sure


----------



## SINC

blow fish


----------



## jamesB

blow hard


----------



## SINC

hard boiled


----------



## jamesB

hard case


----------



## kelman

Justin case


----------



## SINC

case load


----------



## BigDL

ship load (that was shiP remember)


----------



## jamesB

cruise ship


----------



## kelman

cruise line


----------



## javaqueen

fish line


----------



## johnp

fish tales


----------



## SINC

tales wing


----------



## kelman

wing bat


----------



## johnp

bat ray


----------



## tilt

Ray scar


----------



## SINC

four ray


----------



## BigDL

her ray


----------



## SINC

ray ban


----------



## Aurora

Ray scar


----------



## kelman

scar face


----------



## SINC

about face


----------



## jamesB

save face


----------



## eMacMan

face plant


----------



## kelman

off face


----------



## jamesB

off side


----------



## Aurora

Side arms


----------



## kelman

up side


----------



## SINC

side ways


----------



## Aurora

off side


----------



## kelman

on side


----------



## SINC

carry on


----------



## johnp

on deck


----------



## kelman

on or


----------



## johnp

or funds


----------



## SINC

gaff or


----------



## tilt

Tail or


----------



## javaqueen

cat tail


----------



## Aurora

cat walk


----------



## kelman

tom cat


----------



## SINC

cuss tom


----------



## johnp

cuss term


----------



## jamesB

cus turd (puddings)


----------



## eMacMan

ridicule cuss


----------



## SINC

aback cuss


----------



## johnp

ornery cuss


----------



## kelman

diss cuss


----------



## johnp

cuss down


----------



## Aurora

down town


----------



## tilt

Diss miss


----------



## eMacMan

Missed it by that much

Eider down.


----------



## johnp

diss eider


----------



## jamesB

diss satisfaction


----------



## SINC

diss shoveled


----------



## eMacMan

shoveled again (but not today)


----------



## SINC

over again


----------



## jamesB

over easy


----------



## kelman

easy going


----------



## tilt

Aurora said:


> down town





tilt said:


> Diss miss





eMacMan said:


> Missed it by that much
> 
> Eider down.


I lost track, bringing it back on track from Eider Down.

Eider or


----------



## kelman

Aurora said:


> down town





eMacMan said:


> Eider down.





tilt said:


> I lost track, bringing it back on track from Eider Down.
> 
> Eider or


everything was fine, emacman brought it home

on going


----------



## jamesB

cling on (alien life form)


----------



## SINC

cling to


----------



## kelman

static cling


----------



## SINC

ex static


----------



## kelman

ex act


----------



## SINC

act tears


----------



## jamesB

baby tears


----------



## eMacMan

baby lawn


----------



## jamesB

Forest Lawn


----------



## SINC

^

That's the sub division I live in. 

lawn boy


----------



## eMacMan

lawn dry


----------



## johnp

lawn bowls


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> ^
> 
> That's the sub division I live in.


(I was think more of Funeral Homes and graveyards)

Fish bowls


----------



## kelman

soup bowls


----------



## SINC

catch soup


----------



## kelman

catch phrase


----------



## jamesB

catch up


----------



## johnp

limiting catch


----------



## javaqueen

catch all


----------



## jamesB

all egro


----------



## Aurora

all clear


----------



## SINC

ever clear


----------



## johnp

clear sailing


----------



## kelman

gone sailing


----------



## jamesB

gone forever


----------



## kelman

forever yours


----------



## johnp

yours core


----------



## kelman

core prat


----------



## SINC

core values


----------



## kelman

core late


----------



## jamesB

late ex (condoms)


----------



## javaqueen

ex con


----------



## SINC

con cave


----------



## eMacMan

cave erroneous


----------



## jamesB

cave dweller


----------



## kelman

cave man


----------



## javaqueen

man eater


----------



## johnp

reap eater


----------



## SINC

reap pears


----------



## javaqueen

true pears


----------



## jamesB

true lies


----------



## Aurora

Lies all


----------



## SINC

all in


----------



## jamesB

in newt (northern people)


----------



## johnp

newt ring


----------



## jamesB

ring worm


----------



## Aurora

wedding ring


----------



## SINC

boa ring


----------



## johnp

furry boa


----------



## javaqueen

snow furry


----------



## Aurora

Snow job


----------



## jamesB

blow job (not my fault, the devil made me type it)


----------



## SINC

blow fish


----------



## johnp

porcupine fish


----------



## SINC

cell fish


----------



## jamesB

sickle cell


----------



## SINC

pop sickle


----------



## jamesB

pop polar


----------



## Aurora

Buy polar


----------



## SINC

buy cycle


----------



## tilt

Buy nary


----------



## kelman

buy carbonate


----------



## jamesB

Best Buy tptptptp


----------



## SINC

buy pass


----------



## javaqueen

pass age


----------



## SINC

old age


----------



## javaqueen

old timers


----------



## SINC

old sweats


----------



## jamesB

sweats hops


----------



## eMacMan

Cascade Hops (fond memories of Anchor Steam)


----------



## jamesB

malts hops


----------



## SINC

malts hake


----------



## javaqueen

smoked malts


----------



## kelman

smoked meats


----------



## Aurora

smoked cigarette


----------



## SINC

smoked ens


----------



## jamesB

smoke stack


----------



## javaqueen

hay stack


----------



## SINC

hay you


----------



## johnp

baled hay


----------



## kelman

hay dare (hoe dare, how ya doin?)


----------



## jamesB

dare ring


----------



## johnp

hare ring


----------



## jamesB

brass ring


----------



## SINC

brass balls


----------



## jamesB

Top brass


----------



## johnp

brass spittoon


----------



## SINC

brass polish


----------



## tilt

Brass trap


----------



## SINC

trap door


----------



## johnp

tan door (naan - yum!!)


----------



## SINC

son tan


----------



## jamesB

tan nary


----------



## SINC

caw nary


----------



## johnp

can nary


----------



## SINC

can dell


----------



## johnp

bares can


----------



## jamesB

bares pray


----------



## tilt

Bares kin


----------



## jamesB

bucks kin


----------



## eMacMan

kin dell


----------



## SINC

munch kin


----------



## javaqueen

munch ables


----------



## jamesB

ables amen (sailor)


----------



## SINC

amen corner (the Masters is on!)


----------



## jamesB

corner gas


----------



## Aurora

corner store


----------



## SINC

corner lot


----------



## johnp

camel lot


----------



## SINC

lot tree


----------



## johnp

deer lot (lotta deer there!!)


----------



## SINC

remain deer


----------



## javaqueen

rain deer


----------



## tilt

Deer John


----------



## javaqueen

deer stand


----------



## kelman

common deer


----------



## johnp

Deer Abbey


----------



## javaqueen

Abbey Lane


----------



## jamesB

lovers lane


----------



## johnp

lovers pat


----------



## kelman

undercover lovers


----------



## jamesB

undercover agents


----------



## johnp

agents pies


----------



## Aurora

ticket agents


----------



## jamesB

traffic ticket


----------



## Aurora

Traffic snarl


----------



## SINC

snarl whale


----------



## kelman

whale lure


----------



## johnp

pop lure


----------



## kelman

fail lure


----------



## eMacMan

Lure id


----------



## jamesB

Val lure


----------



## eMacMan

val crow


----------



## jamesB

val lee


----------



## SINC

lee purse


----------



## kelman

bar lee


----------



## SINC

rhea bar


----------



## BigDL

bar fly


----------



## Aurora

bar room (giant explosion)


----------



## BigDL

bar ametric


----------



## Aurora

bar sinister


----------



## SINC

iso bar


----------



## jamesB

bar lea


----------



## kelman

bare lea


----------



## javaqueen

gum bare


----------



## kelman

gum bea


----------



## jamesB

gum shoe (private cop)


----------



## johnp

gum boot (a large chiton)


----------



## javaqueen

boot near


----------



## BigDL

boot elision


----------



## johnp

boot lag


----------



## SINC

lag guard


----------



## johnp

mines lag


----------



## SINC

Awl mines


----------



## tilt

Awl aboard


----------



## SINC

awl ayes


----------



## jamesB

ayes front


----------



## SINC

idol ayes


----------



## kelman

idol hans


----------



## SINC

hans ell


----------



## johnp

grit ell


----------



## javaqueen

reb ell


----------



## kelman

reb bin (chew don't want to wear de rebbin?)


----------



## jamesB

bin dare (and done dat)


----------



## Aurora

bin laden


----------



## javaqueen

laden down (with stuff)


----------



## Aurora

down town


----------



## javaqueen

up town


----------



## SINC

pull up


----------



## kelman

tractor pull


----------



## javaqueen

am pull (do you have enough?)


----------



## kelman

temp pull


----------



## johnp

pull overs


----------



## jamesB

dog pull


----------



## SINC

dog run


----------



## johnp

dog fish (shark)


----------



## javaqueen

cat fish


----------



## jamesB

fish eye (lens)


----------



## javaqueen

eye ball


----------



## johnp

tigers eye (gem stone)


----------



## tilt

Eye do!


----------



## javaqueen

zippity doo (dah)


----------



## johnp

do naught!


----------



## kelman

afraid naught


----------



## johnp

dough naught


----------



## eMacMan

Dough Nut (Dawgs, Mounties hockey team?)


----------



## Aurora

dough boy (WW1 soldier)


----------



## tilt

Dough adhere


----------



## jamesB

adhere ants


----------



## javaqueen

dead ants


----------



## SINC

decade ants


----------



## johnp

preside ants


----------



## SINC

account ants


----------



## kelman

provide ants (rode eyeland)


----------



## SINC

provide shelter


----------



## jamesB

bomb shelter


----------



## kelman

bomb myrrh


----------



## javaqueen

myrrh or


----------



## johnp

myrrh tinctures


----------



## SINC

cash myrrh


----------



## johnp

myrrh alley


----------



## kelman

myrrh chant


----------



## tilt

Chant use


----------



## SINC

use sing


----------



## johnp

fish sing


----------



## javaqueen

low sing


----------



## kelman

rye sing


----------



## Aurora

rye bald


----------



## kelman

rye know


----------



## Aurora

know tarry (public)


----------



## SINC

know aye


----------



## Aurora

aye very


----------



## SINC

say very


----------



## Aurora

say ten (the devil you say)


----------



## kelman

off ten


----------



## jamesB

off side


----------



## kelman

off full


----------



## tilt

Off all


----------



## kelman

carry all


----------



## SINC

all most


----------



## kelman

most lea


----------



## SINC

come lea


----------



## kelman

just lea


----------



## johnp

lea vies


----------



## SINC

che vies


----------



## kelman

moo vies


----------



## SINC

cha moo (whale)


----------



## Aurora

cha lice


----------



## kelman

cha cha


----------



## SINC

cha lunge


----------



## jamesB

pull lunge


----------



## SINC

pull man


----------



## jamesB

man grove


----------



## SINC

grove vee


----------



## johnp

pee vee (Puerto Vallarta)


----------



## jamesB

lev vee


----------



## johnp

finders vee


----------



## SINC

fish finders


----------



## kelman

go fish


----------



## Aurora

Fish ion


----------



## kelman

ion eyes


----------



## Aurora

Eyes ore


----------



## SINC

ore eels


----------



## Aurora

ore office


----------



## SINC

office ore


----------



## Triceratops

deleted


----------



## kelman

ore again


----------



## eMacMan

ore eight


----------



## SINC

done eight


----------



## jamesB

eight bawl


----------



## SINC

cue bawl


----------



## kelman

ate bawl


----------



## johnp

form ate


----------



## eMacMan

form mica


----------



## BigDL

form her


----------



## kelman

form Ulla


----------



## johnp

fist ulla


----------



## SINC

fist shake


----------



## jamesB

shake rattle (and, well you know the rest)


----------



## Aurora

rattle snake


----------



## SINC

snake eyes


----------



## Aurora

snake skin


----------



## SINC

as skin (questions)


----------



## johnp

four skin (more than three kins)


----------



## SINC

four age


----------



## Aurora

four ever


----------



## SINC

ever green


----------



## BigDL

green backs


----------



## SINC

backs tab


----------



## kelman

backs pace


----------



## tilt

Pace tub


----------



## kelman

tickets tub


----------



## SINC

tub surround


----------



## kelman

surround sound


----------



## javaqueen

sound board


----------



## johnp

card board


----------



## SINC

card trick


----------



## javaqueen

trick stir


----------



## SINC

stir ups


----------



## jamesB

UPS Delivery


----------



## javaqueen

ups stage


----------



## SINC

hang ups


----------



## kelman

push ups


----------



## johnp

stick ups


----------



## SINC

ups ides


----------



## johnp

ups tarts


----------



## javaqueen

butter tarts


----------



## johnp

tarts hells


----------



## Aurora

hells bells


----------



## johnp

bells hark


----------



## tilt

(t'was a) varied hark (and stormy night)


----------



## SINC

reefs hark


----------



## jamesB

loans hark


----------



## SINC

car loans


----------



## Aurora

car away


----------



## SINC

car rage


----------



## johnp

pour rage


----------



## kelman

pour ridge


----------



## johnp

sup pour


----------



## Aurora

rap pour


----------



## johnp

(dos cerveza) pour favor


----------



## Aurora

favor able


----------



## BigDL

port able


----------



## johnp

afford able


----------



## SINC

afford car


----------



## Aurora

car pal


----------



## SINC

pa pal


----------



## tilt

Pal see


----------



## SINC

wal see


----------



## Aurora

sea wal


----------



## SINC

curt sea


----------



## javaqueen

pan sea


----------



## kelman

fan sea


----------



## jamesB

fan fair


----------



## SINC

fair owes


----------



## Aurora

bell owes


----------



## eMacMan

Stay bell


----------



## SINC

main stay


----------



## Aurora

main street


----------



## SINC

doe main


----------



## johnp

con doe


----------



## SINC

doe minion


----------



## tilt

Doe nob


----------



## SINC

doe knorr


----------



## jamesB

dill doe


----------



## SINC

doe style


----------



## johnp

play doe


----------



## Aurora

doe eyed


----------



## SINC

eyed ear


----------



## kelman

ear wax


----------



## SINC

ear lea


----------



## kelman

err lea


----------



## SINC

bar lea


----------



## kelman

bar tab


----------



## jamesB

bar bee


----------



## javaqueen

bee balm


----------



## jamesB

bee low


----------



## kelman

reef low


----------



## SINC

hell low


----------



## eMacMan

hell saphire


----------



## kelman

butt saphire (hot sauce last night)


----------



## SINC

soar butt


----------



## kelman

butt ox


----------



## SINC

boat ox


----------



## kelman

you boat


----------



## SINC

buy you


----------



## kelman

you turn


----------



## SINC

turn style


----------



## eMacMan

turn ashen


----------



## SINC

turn quay


----------



## johnp

kink quay


----------



## Aurora

quay stone


----------



## eMacMan

quay luddite


----------



## SINC

quay lime


----------



## Aurora

sub lime


----------



## SINC

mini sub


----------



## Aurora

sub standard


----------



## johnp

standard bred


----------



## Aurora

bred pudding


----------



## SINC

pure bred


----------



## jamesB

pure wrist


----------



## macintosh doctor

wrist injury


----------



## SINC

tempt wrist


----------



## Aurora

too wrist


----------



## SINC

too merak


----------



## johnp

cocao too


----------



## SINC

rah cocoa


----------



## jamesB

who rah


----------



## SINC

ash who


----------



## kelman

who ville


----------



## eMacMan

(Fort) Who pup


----------



## johnp

pup tenter


----------



## Aurora

tenter vittles


----------



## BigDL

skittle vittles


----------



## SINC

vittles two


----------



## kelman

chickens two


----------



## SINC

two bits


----------



## eMacMan

oar bits


----------



## jamesB

oar locks


----------



## SINC

canned oar


----------



## eMacMan

oar ate


----------



## SINC

ate sides (octagon)


----------



## jamesB

ate o'clock


----------



## SINC

ate dirt (rodeo expression)


----------



## Aurora

potent ate


----------



## kelman

ore ate


----------



## Aurora

ore gone


----------



## kelman

bye gone


----------



## SINC

gone zoo


----------



## kelman

wah zoo


----------



## SINC

wah hoo


----------



## kelman

hoo terse


----------



## javaqueen

hoo man


----------



## SINC

hoo says


----------



## javaqueen

hoo mane


----------



## kelman

roe mane


----------



## javaqueen

mane gee


----------



## kelman

doe mane


----------



## SINC

mane event


----------



## kelman

event full


----------



## jamesB

event tool


----------



## SINC

toads tool


----------



## Aurora

Tool ate


----------



## SINC

bars tool


----------



## eMacMan

bars aloné


----------



## SINC

abba aloné


----------



## jamesB

abba tickle


----------



## SINC

test tickle


----------



## Aurora

tickle trunk


----------



## SINC

trunk full


----------



## Aurora

trunk ate


----------



## SINC

cellar ate


----------



## eMacMan

clobber ate


----------



## SINC

sigh clobber


----------



## kelman

sigh hence


----------



## johnp

hence firth


----------



## kelman

cons hence


----------



## SINC

reek cons


----------



## Aurora

reek all


----------



## jamesB

all over


----------



## Abby

over heat


----------



## kelman

over react


----------



## javaqueen

react shun


----------



## SINC

react or


----------



## javaqueen

cant or


----------



## SINC

or bit


----------



## Aurora

Bit rate


----------



## SINC

bee rate


----------



## jamesB

eye rate


----------



## SINC

bons eye


----------



## Macfury

glib bons (stylish monkeys)


----------



## SINC

bons peel


----------



## johnp

bons pawn


----------



## Aurora

pawn knee


----------



## SINC

pawn shop


----------



## Aurora

chop shop


----------



## johnp

chop suey


----------



## SINC

chop suey


----------



## Aurora

lamb chop


----------



## SINC

lamb aced


----------



## Aurora

aced reflux


----------



## johnp

(chop suey x2 .. to eat in, or go!!)

plumb aced


----------



## Aurora

plumb pie


----------



## SINC

pie face


----------



## jamesB

pie squared


----------



## SINC

cue pie


----------



## kelman

cutie pie


----------



## SINC

cutie cull


----------



## kelman

ethic cull


----------



## SINC

cull tour


----------



## kelman

con tour


----------



## eMacMan

con jugal


----------



## kelman

con science


----------



## jamesB

omni science


----------



## SINC

omni mouse


----------



## kelman

mouse sir


----------



## SINC

sir man


----------



## kelman

sir cuss


----------



## SINC

ants sir


----------



## eMacMan

elf ants


----------



## Aurora

Yours elf


----------



## jamesB

books elf


----------



## SINC

books tore


----------



## Aurora

Tore onto


----------



## SINC

tore meant


----------



## johnp

aura tore


----------



## SINC

rez tore


----------



## johnp

tore adore


----------



## SINC

tore rent


----------



## ahMEmon

rent controlled


----------



## SINC

cur rent


----------



## javaqueen

cur tail


----------



## johnp

tail airing


----------



## kelman

end tail


----------



## SINC

tail lore


----------



## kelman

folk lore


----------



## tilt

Lore allay


----------



## kelman

lore alls


----------



## SINC

imp lore


----------



## kelman

imp ply


----------



## SINC

ply mouth


----------



## tilt

Ply bawl


----------



## SINC

bawl ox


----------



## Aurora

Ox tail (soup)


----------



## SINC

deet ox


----------



## javaqueen

ban deet


----------



## Aurora

Deet err


----------



## SINC

err port


----------



## jamesB

axe port


----------



## SINC

misery port


----------



## Aurora

port wine


----------



## SINC

turbine wine


----------



## Aurora

wine steward


----------



## SINC

wine skin


----------



## Aurora

skin flint


----------



## SINC

flint lock


----------



## BigDL

lock tight


----------



## kelman

lock heed


----------



## SINC

heed dead


----------



## johnp

dead heat


----------



## SINC

cheats heat


----------



## jamesB

cheeps heat


----------



## SINC

cheeps hot


----------



## BigDL

hot toddy


----------



## SINC

bucks hot


----------



## johnp

hot lips (remembering Margaret of MASH, eh!!)


----------



## SINC

lips ink


----------



## tilt

Ink complete


----------



## BigDL

ink ling


----------



## johnp

ling cod (yum .. fish and chips, eh!!)


----------



## SINC

cod dulled


----------



## kelman

mud dulled


----------



## SINC

peer mud


----------



## BigDL

peer hush


----------



## kelman

peer sieve


----------



## SINC

sieve viral


----------



## kelman

con sieve


----------



## javaqueen

con tact


----------



## kelman

eye con


----------



## javaqueen

eye pod


----------



## kelman

eye pad


----------



## jamesB

pad dull


----------



## SINC

dull lard


----------



## kelman

grid dull


----------



## Aurora

grid iron


----------



## SINC

iron knee


----------



## Aurora

iron sides


----------



## SINC

big iron


----------



## Aurora

Pig iron


----------



## jamesB

pig lets


----------



## kelman

ohm lets


----------



## SINC

bon ohm


----------



## kelman

shall ohm


----------



## SINC

mar shall


----------



## johnp

legion shall


----------



## SINC

shall owe


----------



## tilt

Sea shall


----------



## johnp

shall shuckers


----------



## SINC

shall lots


----------



## kelman

shall lay


----------



## tilt

On lay


----------



## johnp

glad lay


----------



## SINC

yon glad


----------



## kelman

can yon


----------



## johnp

bears can


----------



## BigDL

dozen bears


----------



## SINC

purr dozen


----------



## jamesB

purr pose


----------



## Aurora

sexy pose


----------



## tilt

Sexy time


----------



## kelman

over time


----------



## jamesB

time less


----------



## javaqueen

mind less


----------



## SINC

mind set


----------



## javaqueen

hand set


----------



## SINC

off hand


----------



## javaqueen

hand some


----------



## kelman

some body


----------



## johnp

body surfing


----------



## SINC

know body


----------



## jamesB

know ledge


----------



## eMacMan

know nose (for all you dog lovers)


----------



## Aurora

Nose gay


----------



## SINC

nose win


----------



## tilt

Nose wet (daddy-o)


----------



## SINC

wet land


----------



## Aurora

land grant


----------



## SINC

never land


----------



## javaqueen

never ever


----------



## SINC

ever rest


----------



## jamesB

back rest


----------



## SINC

draw back


----------



## kelman

over draw


----------



## SINC

draw oars


----------



## kelman

oars say


----------



## SINC

say lore


----------



## kelman

say lean


----------



## johnp

Here say


----------



## SINC

say bull


----------



## kelman

hum bull


----------



## SINC

bull durham


----------



## tilt

Sweet durham(s)


----------



## SINC

harvest sweet


----------



## jamesB

harvest moon


----------



## SINC

moon doggie


----------



## jamesB

doggie bag


----------



## SINC

bag get


----------



## kelman

four get


----------



## Aurora

four bid


----------



## SINC

moor bid


----------



## eMacMan

(Brennan) Honda moor


----------



## SINC

moor ore


----------



## jamesB

ore lox


----------



## SINC

pad lox


----------



## eMacMan

lox additive


----------



## SINC

may lox


----------



## Aurora

canal lox


----------



## SINC

panama canal


----------



## Aurora

panama hat (I'm sure you saw that coming Sinc)


----------



## johnp

Tilley hat (eh!!)


----------



## BigDL

hat soften


----------



## johnp

bathe soften


----------



## Aurora

bathe sphere


----------



## tilt

Master bathe


----------



## jamesB

master bait

(tilt set me up)


----------



## SINC

dee bait


----------



## jamesB

cut bait


----------



## SINC

honey cut (M*A*S*H)


----------



## johnp

copy cut


----------



## SINC

micros copy


----------



## johnp

copy cats


----------



## SINC

arrest cats


----------



## jamesB

tom cats


----------



## SINC

tom boy


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> master bait
> 
> (tilt set me up)


Yeah, blame me 

Boy George


----------



## SINC

car boy


----------



## tilt

Car away


----------



## kelman

cast away


----------



## SINC

cast off


----------



## Aurora

plaster cast


----------



## SINC

cast line


----------



## kelman

chorus line


----------



## Aurora

Anvil chorus


----------



## jamesB

chorus entertainment


----------



## SINC

rhea chorus


----------



## jamesB

rhea stats


----------



## SINC

thermo stats


----------



## tilt

Stats can


----------



## johnp

can can (high-stepping fun!!)


----------



## kelman

(hmm which word do I use?)

maxi can


----------



## jamesB

maxi pad (Apples top of the line iPad)


----------



## kelman

pad dull


----------



## johnp

thai pad


----------



## tilt

Thai bone (is connected to the...)


----------



## johnp

bone air (a sun & warmth island)


----------



## Aurora

bone appetite


----------



## SINC

bone apart


----------



## jamesB

apart eyed


----------



## SINC

jock eyed


----------



## Aurora

Eyed eclair


----------



## SINC

eyed hoe


----------



## jamesB

crack hoe


----------



## SINC

softs hoe


----------



## tilt

Hoe down


----------



## SINC

hoe sirs


----------



## Aurora

Westward hoe


----------



## jamesB

hoe tail


----------



## SINC

hoss tail


----------



## tilt

Tattle tail


----------



## kelman

tattle lure


----------



## javaqueen

lure ring


----------



## kelman

fail lure


----------



## Aurora

Fail safe


----------



## jamesB

safe tea


----------



## Aurora

Tea bag


----------



## kelman

bag get


----------



## Aurora

Kit bag


----------



## eMacMan

kit chin (double?)


----------



## jamesB

chin sea (cheap)


----------



## SINC

er chin


----------



## jamesB

chin nook


----------



## javaqueen

man chin (mansion)


----------



## Aurora

man cave


----------



## jamesB

cave inn


----------



## javaqueen

inn step


----------



## jamesB

step ladder


----------



## kelman

step stool


----------



## johnp

fishing stool


----------



## SINC

stool sample


----------



## tilt

Forex sample


----------



## johnp

(tilt ... good one, made my day!!)

size sample


----------



## SINC

ostrich size


----------



## jamesB

size counts


----------



## tilt

johnp said:


> (tilt ... good one, made my day!!)
> 
> size sample


Glad to have helped 

Size mic


----------



## Aurora

mic robe


----------



## SINC

robe bust


----------



## jamesB

rode ought


----------



## eMacMan

rode oh


----------



## jamesB

core rode


----------



## SINC

musicals core


----------



## javaqueen

bank core


----------



## kelman

bank king


----------



## eMacMan

bank stir


----------



## kelman

gang stir


----------



## SINC

chain gang


----------



## jamesB

chain smoke


----------



## SINC

bit chain


----------



## Aurora

chain letter


----------



## SINC

letter rip


----------



## jamesB

(David) letter man


----------



## Aurora

french letter


----------



## javaqueen

french fries


----------



## Aurora

french toast


----------



## tilt

Torque french


----------



## SINC

torque kay


----------



## kelman

whites torque


----------



## johnp

whites hark


----------



## kelman

bulls hark


----------



## johnp

bar bulls (like on catfish)


----------



## jamesB

bulls hit


----------



## SINC

trim bulls


----------



## kelman

sim bulls


----------



## jamesB

sim city


----------



## SINC

pause sim


----------



## kelman

tiger pause


----------



## johnp

tiger balls (cookies, eh!!)


----------



## SINC

balls sea


----------



## johnp

tip sea


----------



## SINC

tip pea


----------



## jamesB

pea knuckle


----------



## SINC

pea on


----------



## jamesB

on lee


----------



## SINC

loan lee


----------



## kelman

loan sum


----------



## javaqueen

sum one


----------



## kelman

sum watt


----------



## javaqueen

watt age


----------



## kelman

now watt


----------



## jamesB

now here


----------



## javaqueen

here say


----------



## Aurora

say what


----------



## jamesB

some what


----------



## SINC

what age


----------



## javaqueen

volt age


----------



## kelman

volt wagon


----------



## SINC

volt air


----------



## jamesB

chevy volt


----------



## javaqueen

chevy chase


----------



## jamesB

Chase Manhatten


----------



## SINC

chase after


----------



## Aurora

chase lounge


----------



## eMacMan

Chase ties


----------



## Aurora

ties core


----------



## jamesB

bow ties


----------



## eMacMan

Bow regard (AKA Bubba)


----------



## SINC

bow weary


----------



## jamesB

box tox


----------



## johnp

tox screen


----------



## Aurora

screen test


----------



## jamesB

wind screen


----------



## Aurora

wind chimes


----------



## SINC

wind owes


----------



## johnp

owes prey


----------



## Aurora

lettuce prey


----------



## johnp

prey our


----------



## Aurora

our glass


----------



## kelman

noon our


----------



## jamesB

four noon


----------



## SINC

noon nurse


----------



## kelman

my nurse


----------



## SINC

hoe my


----------



## jamesB

back hoe


----------



## javaqueen

back yard


----------



## jamesB

yard sale


----------



## kelman

lan yard


----------



## javaqueen

mel lan


----------



## SINC

cam mel


----------



## kelman

mel lard


----------



## SINC

lard butt


----------



## eMacMan

lard Black


----------



## jamesB

black guard


----------



## SINC

inre guard


----------



## jamesB

guard duty


----------



## eMacMan

caliph duty


----------



## jamesB

duty calls


----------



## javaqueen

phone calls


----------



## SINC

franco phone


----------



## jamesB

phone knee


----------



## SINC

knee dabble


----------



## jamesB

knee dee


----------



## johnp

kid knee


----------



## SINC

controls kid


----------



## jamesB

nones kid


----------



## SINC

nones tart


----------



## johnp

tart again


----------



## jamesB

mull again


----------



## SINC

mull bury


----------



## jamesB

blue bury


----------



## tilt

Blue up


----------



## SINC

blue bells


----------



## jamesB

dumb bells


----------



## SINC

dumb owe


----------



## Aurora

owe Canada


----------



## javaqueen

owe man


----------



## kelman

owe cure


----------



## javaqueen

cure egg (Keureg)


----------



## kelman

cure tail


----------



## jamesB

pizza tail


----------



## SINC

tail gun


----------



## javaqueen

tail gate


----------



## SINC

gate way


----------



## jamesB

way fair


----------



## javaqueen

fair lee


----------



## SINC

fair play


----------



## jamesB

play mate


----------



## Aurora

check mate


----------



## jamesB

check hers


----------



## eMacMan

hers he


----------



## SINC

caches he


----------



## javaqueen

he brew


----------



## Sonal

brew ding


----------



## eMacMan

(Mah) ding ailing


----------



## jamesB

ding bat


----------



## johnp

bat one


----------



## jamesB

bat man


----------



## Aurora

man dingo


----------



## SINC

dingo ling


----------



## johnp

caudal ling


----------



## kelman

ling guest


----------



## jamesB

vague guest


----------



## johnp

guest room


----------



## kelman

room baa


----------



## jamesB

padded room


----------



## SINC

stock room


----------



## johnp

room are (female roo)


----------



## SINC

are ena


----------



## jamesB

ena ma


----------



## SINC

ma me


----------



## jamesB

me culpa


----------



## Aurora

me generation


----------



## javaqueen

generation ex


----------



## jamesB

ex terminate


----------



## eMacMan

ex aggregate


----------



## jamesB

diss aggregate


----------



## SINC

diss tense


----------



## kelman

tense sell


----------



## jamesB

subs tense


----------



## SINC

tense style


----------



## jamesB

turn style


----------



## SINC

style lust


----------



## jamesB

life style


----------



## SINC

good life


----------



## jamesB

eye life


----------



## Aurora

life guard


----------



## jamesB

life boat


----------



## SINC

after life


----------



## jamesB

life line


----------



## SINC

line age


----------



## javaqueen

age less


----------



## jamesB

fault less


----------



## eMacMan

slip fault


----------



## jamesB

side slip


----------



## javaqueen

side show


----------



## jamesB

show stopper


----------



## SINC

show off


----------



## Aurora

Off all


----------



## jamesB

all mighty


----------



## SINC

all in


----------



## johnp

stock in


----------



## SINC

wood stock


----------



## johnp

stock tickers


----------



## SINC

soup stock


----------



## eMacMan

soup her


----------



## SINC

her peas


----------



## johnp

peas hot


----------



## SINC

peas meal


----------



## jamesB

peas hoop


----------



## javaqueen

hoop la


----------



## SINC

la bamba


----------



## jamesB

tickle la


----------



## SINC

la key


----------



## eMacMan

la Daryl


----------



## jamesB

la moor


----------



## SINC

are moor


----------



## Aurora

Are tickle


----------



## SINC

debone are


----------



## jamesB

are ears (behind)


----------



## Aurora

ears hot


----------



## johnp

hot shots


----------



## SINC

big shots


----------



## jamesB

big got


----------



## Aurora

big apple


----------



## tilt

Big gut


----------



## SINC

gut tilt?


----------



## Aurora

cat gut


----------



## jamesB

cat skinner


----------



## javaqueen

cat fish


----------



## kelman

cat stevens


----------



## SINC

cat chess


----------



## kelman

purr chess


----------



## SINC

chess bored


----------



## jamesB

chess nuts


----------



## SINC

shell nuts


----------



## kelman

nuts hell


----------



## jamesB

hell eon


----------



## kelman

seas hell


----------



## SINC

boos hell


----------



## jamesB

bus hell


----------



## kelman

bus stir


----------



## Aurora

stir fry


----------



## SINC

fry bacon


----------



## Aurora

bacon soda


----------



## jamesB

ryan soda


----------



## eMacMan

Soda Springs


----------



## johnp

springs hops


----------



## SINC

hops brew


----------



## kelman

brew rhea


----------



## eMacMan

(obviously the thread is blocked until some one posts this)

Dior rhea


----------



## javaqueen

man dior (mandiore quartz)


----------



## johnp

dior homme (stinks for men!!)


----------



## kelman

christian dior (someone had to)


----------



## jmac

Funny bone


----------



## johnp

revolving dior


----------



## SINC

dior mat


----------



## kelman

french dior


----------



## Aurora

Dior frame


----------



## kelman

dior sell (fin)


----------



## eMacMan

Red Dior (AB)


----------



## SINC

can dior


----------



## kelman

two can


----------



## SINC

two knee


----------



## kelman

loo knee


----------



## SINC

loo king


----------



## kelman

loo pee


----------



## javaqueen

pee king


----------



## SINC

top pee


----------



## johnp

dough pee


----------



## SINC

win dough


----------



## jamesB

win less


----------



## SINC

win king


----------



## jamesB

king pin


----------



## SINC

pin coe


----------



## Aurora

Terra pin


----------



## jamesB

skull pin


----------



## SINC

rasp skull


----------



## Aurora

Skull duggery


----------



## jamesB

skull king


----------



## SINC

skull boat


----------



## Aurora

Boat eye


----------



## jamesB

boat ox


----------



## Aurora

life boat


----------



## SINC

boat eye


----------



## jamesB

Aurora said:


> Boat eye


oops!


SINC said:


> boat eye


boat hook


----------



## johnp

hook earing


----------



## jamesB

pierced earing


----------



## SINC

earing aide


----------



## johnp

car earing


----------



## Aurora

Car pet


----------



## jamesB

car been (short rifle)


----------



## javaqueen

green been


----------



## SINC

carry been


----------



## kelman

hairy carry


----------



## Aurora

Carry okay


----------



## jamesB

carry over


----------



## SINC

reels carry


----------



## jamesB

fishing reels


----------



## SINC

reels tough


----------



## jamesB

tough love


----------



## johnp

love triangles (like octogons too!!)


----------



## SINC

boxing love


----------



## Aurora

Love nest


----------



## SINC

urn nest


----------



## johnp

spit urn


----------



## Aurora

Greek urn


----------



## jamesB

urn nation


----------



## Aurora

might urn (and I'm taking it right now)


----------



## SINC

dyno might


----------



## Aurora

Dyno soar


----------



## SINC

dyno moe


----------



## Aurora

(Remember the) ally moe


----------



## SINC

moe says


----------



## Aurora

moe bile


----------



## kelman

moe lure


----------



## johnp

mile lure


----------



## Aurora

mile stone


----------



## SINC

stone hinge


----------



## jamesB

cobble stone


----------



## johnp

gull stone


----------



## jamesB

Gem stone


----------



## SINC

stone away


----------



## Aurora

stone mason


----------



## jamesB

mason jar


----------



## SINC

Dora jar


----------



## javaqueen

jar ring


----------



## Aurora

Ring tone


----------



## SINC

tone ettes


----------



## jamesB

tone deaf


----------



## SINC

deaf eat


----------



## jamesB

eat eery


----------



## SINC

beech eery


----------



## jamesB

beech babes


----------



## SINC

sandy beech


----------



## johnp

beech bark


----------



## jamesB

birch bark


----------



## BigDL

dog's bark


----------



## kelman

dog's breakfast


----------



## SINC

breakfast tee


----------



## johnp

tee off (green's tee)


----------



## SINC

off side


----------



## Aurora

Side order


----------



## SINC

direct order


----------



## Aurora

direct dial


----------



## BigDL

dial tone


----------



## johnp

tone deaf


----------



## Aurora

deaf leopard


----------



## jamesB

deaf kate


----------



## SINC

deaf late


----------



## Aurora

late bloomer


----------



## jamesB

late ex


----------



## kelman

ex lax


----------



## SINC

cattle lax


----------



## javaqueen

cattle prod


----------



## Aurora

Cattle list


----------



## SINC

sell list


----------



## Aurora

France list (guy who wrote tunes)


----------



## jamesB

starboard list


----------



## SINC

end list


----------



## Aurora

end anger


----------



## jamesB

stray anger


----------



## SINC

ah stray


----------



## johnp

formal ah


----------



## SINC

gram ah


----------



## johnp

gramp ah


----------



## tilt

Ah soul


----------



## jamesB

soul food


----------



## johnp

our soul


----------



## Aurora

Our glass


----------



## SINC

whiskeys our


----------



## jamesB

our selves


----------



## SINC

santa selves


----------



## kelman

saviour selves


----------



## SINC

saviour money


----------



## jamesB

saviour sole


----------



## SINC

sole train


----------



## kelman

train wreck


----------



## jamesB

night train


----------



## SINC

samson night


----------



## tilt

Aurora said:


> France list (guy who wrote tunes)





SINC said:


> samson night


Good ones!

Night hood


----------



## johnp

hood winked


----------



## jamesB

hood lambs


----------



## Aurora

Neighbor hood


----------



## johnp

hood louvers


----------



## SINC

hood winked


----------



## BigDL

bonnet hood (redundancy on a couple of fronts)


----------



## Aurora

Easter bonnet


----------



## SINC

easter egg


----------



## tilt

BigDL said:


> bonnet hood (redundancy on a couple of fronts)


Very nice comment

Egg zit


----------



## jamesB

zit her


----------



## SINC

Gat her


----------



## jamesB

watt her (H2O)


----------



## SINC

watt sup


----------



## BigDL

watt ever


----------



## SINC

real ever (replacement pitcher)


----------



## kelman

real list


----------



## jamesB

real tore


----------



## kelman

real estate


----------



## jamesB

real player


----------



## kelman

player piano


----------



## javaqueen

piano forte


----------



## jamesB

piano graph


----------



## kelman

phono graph


----------



## BigDL

graph paper


----------



## SINC

graph fix


----------



## kelman

graph fight


----------



## johnp

fight ring


----------



## jamesB

street fight


----------



## javaqueen

street beat


----------



## jamesB

beat down


----------



## SINC

up beat


----------



## johnp

Down Beat (jazz mag)


----------



## SINC

beat pickles


----------



## Aurora

Dill pickles


----------



## jamesB

sweet pickles


----------



## Aurora

Sweet nothing's


----------



## jamesB

toots sweet


----------



## tilt

On sweet


----------



## kelman

on clave


----------



## tilt

On anon


----------



## SINC

on set


----------



## jamesB

set lures (pilgrims)


----------



## johnp

pupa lures


----------



## SINC

veil lures


----------



## Aurora

Pre veil


----------



## SINC

ahs pre


----------



## Aurora

Ahs dubai(dat builds de boat)


----------



## SINC

ahs tare


----------



## johnp

tare apart


----------



## SINC

tare plane


----------



## jamesB

rabbit plane


----------



## tilt

Plane jane


----------



## kelman

jane dough


----------



## Aurora

dough nut


----------



## kelman

play dough


----------



## jamesB

dough boy


----------



## SINC

car boy


----------



## johnp

Boy George


----------



## Aurora

boy stress


----------



## jamesB

boy caught


----------



## johnp

call boy


----------



## SINC

boy ant


----------



## johnp

ant eater


----------



## SINC

err ant


----------



## johnp

mountain err (looking forward to breathing some soon!!)


----------



## jamesB

err oar


----------



## SINC

planes oar


----------



## jamesB

hydro planes


----------



## Aurora

hydro meter


----------



## jamesB

meter right


----------



## Aurora

right dress (military command)


----------



## SINC

fourth right


----------



## Aurora

Forth aught


----------



## jamesB

aught knot


----------



## SINC

argo knot


----------



## jamesB

knot whole


----------



## Aurora

whole card


----------



## jamesB

punch card


----------



## SINC

sucker punch


----------



## jamesB

super sucker


----------



## Aurora

Super juice (restaurant meal choice)


----------



## jamesB

Super Suds


----------



## SINC

super size


----------



## jamesB

up size (McDonald's sales pitch)


----------



## jrichardson

up there


----------



## johnp

up where?


----------



## Aurora

Where wolf


----------



## SINC

corning where


----------



## javaqueen

where ever


----------



## Aurora

ever green


----------



## johnp

Wear Ever


----------



## jamesB

Cantel ever


----------



## kelman

cantel lope


----------



## SINC

lope sided


----------



## kelman

skis lope


----------



## SINC

anti lope


----------



## kelman

anti dote


----------



## SINC

dote com


----------



## kelman

com prizes


----------



## jamesB

sir prizes


----------



## kelman

sir fur


----------



## tilt

Go fur


----------



## Aurora

Fur long


----------



## kelman

sew long


----------



## Aurora

long johns


----------



## kelman

long fellow


----------



## jamesB

good fellow (bada-bing)


----------



## SINC

feels good


----------



## johnp

Good Times (dynamite!)


----------



## SINC

times tamp


----------



## johnp

times crimp


----------



## Aurora

Times hare


----------



## jamesB

Oh hare (international airport chicago)


----------



## SINC

hare rings


----------



## johnp

Hare Krishna


----------



## SINC

hare brain


----------



## jamesB

brain fart


----------



## Aurora

brain washed


----------



## jamesB

machine washed


----------



## Aurora

time machine


----------



## SINC

pass time


----------



## kelman

over pass


----------



## SINC

run over


----------



## Aurora

over fly


----------



## kelman

run non


----------



## SINC

fly boy


----------



## Aurora

boy stress (keep the noise down)


----------



## jamesB

stress related


----------



## SINC

mist stress


----------



## Aurora

seam stress


----------



## SINC

pause seam


----------



## jamesB

menu pause


----------



## SINC

pause ably


----------



## Aurora

pause button


----------



## SINC

button fire (too much chili)


----------



## Aurora

fire ants


----------



## SINC

wild fire


----------



## Aurora

hog wild


----------



## SINC

hog breath


----------



## jamesB

hog tied


----------



## kelman

tong tied


----------



## jamesB

safe tied


----------



## SINC

wall safe


----------



## Aurora

Wall eyed


----------



## jamesB

wall nuts


----------



## SINC

wall flower


----------



## Aurora

Wailing wall


----------



## jamesB

Wailing Jennings


----------



## SINC

wailing siren


----------



## jamesB

be wailing


----------



## tilt

Bumble be


----------



## johnp

sea be


----------



## Aurora

Sea change


----------



## SINC

sea son


----------



## jamesB

tree son


----------



## johnp

son knee


----------



## Aurora

son are


----------



## johnp

arse son


----------



## SINC

son net


----------



## Aurora

net work


----------



## jamesB

outta work


----------



## Aurora

work house


----------



## jamesB

out house


----------



## SINC

flame out


----------



## javaqueen

flame bay (flambé)


----------



## SINC

bay cement


----------



## kelman

thunder bay


----------



## jamesB

thunder neath


----------



## Aurora

Rolling thunder


----------



## jamesB

thunder clap


----------



## kelman

thunder ball (007)


----------



## jamesB

ball joint


----------



## Aurora

gin joint


----------



## johnp

stir gin


----------



## Aurora

stir crazy


----------



## johnp

young stir


----------



## SINC

stir fry


----------



## johnp

fry releases (fish/stream enhancements)


----------



## SINC

pan fry


----------



## johnp

bridges pan


----------



## SINC

pan cakes


----------



## tilt

Pan am


----------



## johnp

am way


----------



## jamesB

am pear


----------



## Aurora

Two pair


----------



## jamesB

am bushed


----------



## SINC

pro am


----------



## Aurora

Am track


----------



## SINC

track curse


----------



## Aurora

Bong curse (nuts)


----------



## SINC

curse not


----------



## kelman

nose not


----------



## jamesB

nose nothing


----------



## kelman

hew nose


----------



## jamesB

cash hew


----------



## kelman

runnings hew


----------



## Aurora

runnings cared


----------



## jamesB

never cared


----------



## SINC

almost never


----------



## kelman

never land


----------



## SINC

land hoe


----------



## jamesB

promise land


----------



## Aurora

land rover


----------



## jamesB

moon rover


----------



## kelman

moon walk


----------



## Aurora

board walk


----------



## kelman

board stiff


----------



## SINC

mast stiff


----------



## kelman

stiff breeze


----------



## jamesB

see breeze


----------



## kelman

see side


----------



## johnp

side saddle


----------



## tilt

Saddle enough


----------



## jamesB

enough already


----------



## SINC

fare enough


----------



## johnp

whale fare


----------



## jamesB

whale being


----------



## SINC

alien being


----------



## Aurora

Alien probe


----------



## SINC

probe biscuits


----------



## tilt

Probe bubbly


----------



## jamesB

lunar probe


----------



## SINC

probe ably


----------



## jamesB

anal probe


----------



## Macfury

I read the above two words in .125 seconds with full comprehension.


----------



## SINC

anal eyes


----------



## jamesB

bedroom eyes


----------



## Aurora

capital eyes


----------



## kelman

individual eyes


----------



## jamesB

familiar eyes


----------



## kelman

Simon eyes


----------



## jamesB

Simon says


----------



## SINC

ess says


----------



## johnp

compass ess


----------



## jamesB

compass shun


----------



## kelman

convict shun


----------



## javaqueen

convict ed


----------



## johnp

convict cichlids (some of my southern borthers, eh!)


----------



## jamesB

convict able


----------



## johnp

hoar able


----------



## Aurora

Hoar frost


----------



## johnp

frost bites


----------



## SINC

bites eyes


----------



## Aurora

Sound bites


----------



## kelman

sound out


----------



## Aurora

Sound advice


----------



## SINC

sound off


----------



## Aurora

Stereophonic sound


----------



## jamesB

erie sound


----------



## SINC

sew erie


----------



## jamesB

sew were


----------



## Aurora

sew age


----------



## jamesB

cleave age


----------



## SINC

age less


----------



## jamesB

rough age


----------



## SINC

four age


----------



## jamesB

four tune


----------



## SINC

spit tune


----------



## jamesB

sand spit


----------



## Aurora

sand castle


----------



## jamesB

sand dab


----------



## SINC

dab bull


----------



## jamesB

bull rider


----------



## SINC

instant bull


----------



## jamesB

instant lee


----------



## SINC

lee valley


----------



## johnp

word lee


----------



## jamesB

world lee


----------



## johnp

lee purr


----------



## jamesB

sue purr


----------



## Aurora

Purr loin


----------



## jamesB

loin cloth


----------



## johnp

sir loin


----------



## SINC

ant sir


----------



## tilt

Ant tenor


----------



## jamesB

Ant acid


----------



## SINC

acid ditty


----------



## jamesB

acid ick


----------



## Aurora

Lysergic acid


----------



## jamesB

drop acid


----------



## SINC

pin drop


----------



## Aurora

Pin worms


----------



## SINC

char pin


----------



## jamesB

king pin


----------



## SINC

basque king


----------



## jamesB

brake king


----------



## SINC

brake fast


----------



## johnp

fast break


----------



## SINC

fast food


----------



## johnp

food fest


----------



## tilt

Icon fest (to the crime)


----------



## SINC

icon so


----------



## jamesB

so watt


----------



## Aurora

watt uzi ( African Tribe )


----------



## SINC

watt four


----------



## tilt

Four negate


----------



## kelman

four skein


----------



## jamesB

four play


----------



## SINC

play thing


----------



## jamesB

stage play


----------



## Aurora

Stage left


----------



## SINC

left overs


----------



## Aurora

Overs ear


----------



## jamesB

sows ear


----------



## Aurora

Musket ear


----------



## jamesB

ear phone


----------



## SINC

phone booth


----------



## Aurora

Phone card


----------



## jamesB

whole card


----------



## SINC

card lock


----------



## jamesB

plaque card


----------



## Aurora

Plaque ate


----------



## SINC

genre ate


----------



## Aurora

Ate ball


----------



## jamesB

figure ate


----------



## Aurora

figure skate


----------



## jamesB

skate bored


----------



## tilt

Ouija bored


----------



## Aurora

Bored own ( and the baby was born)


----------



## jamesB

spirit bored


----------



## SINC

bored um


----------



## Aurora

bored walk


----------



## SINC

walk about


----------



## jamesB

cake walk


----------



## Aurora

sponge cake


----------



## jamesB

pizza cake


----------



## kelman

pizza junk


----------



## SINC

junk bond


----------



## kelman

james bond


----------



## SINC

bond dough


----------



## kelman

bond dead


----------



## Aurora

Dead reckoning


----------



## jamesB

dave reckoning


----------



## Aurora

dave elope


----------



## jamesB

aunt elope


----------



## SINC

tore aunt


----------



## Aurora

Tore so


----------



## SINC

foods tore


----------



## jamesB

rea store


----------



## kelman

convenience tore


----------



## Aurora

Tore bus


----------



## SINC

omni bus


----------



## jamesB

column bus


----------



## Aurora

Omni bus


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Omni bus





SINC said:


> omni bus


column aide


----------



## jamesB

lemon aide


----------



## SINC

aide decaf


----------



## jamesB

marital aide


----------



## tilt

Aide Hundred


----------



## SINC

hundred bucks


----------



## Aurora

bucks kin


----------



## jamesB

fours kin


----------



## SINC

munch kin


----------



## Aurora

kin folk


----------



## tilt

Folk connive


----------



## Aurora

folk music


----------



## SINC

music mess


----------



## jamesB

mess kit


----------



## Aurora

mess hall


----------



## SINC

hall mark


----------



## jamesB

skid mark


----------



## SINC

mom skid


----------



## jamesB

non skid


----------



## SINC

allah non


----------



## jamesB

non descript


----------



## kelman

descript shun


----------



## jamesB

shun ted


----------



## Aurora

nay shun


----------



## jamesB

direct shun


----------



## SINC

grower direct


----------



## jamesB

direct current


----------



## SINC

current thyme


----------



## jamesB

tidal current


----------



## kelman

current lea


----------



## SINC

lea pup


----------



## jamesB

pup pee


----------



## SINC

pee knuckle


----------



## jamesB

knuckle sandwich


----------



## SINC

brass knuckle


----------



## Aurora

brass band


----------



## jamesB

brass tacks


----------



## SINC

smokes tacks


----------



## kelman

smokes hops


----------



## jamesB

bell hops


----------



## kelman

dumb bell


----------



## jamesB

dumb waiter


----------



## SINC

dumb owe


----------



## jamesB

dumb struck


----------



## SINC

dump struck


----------



## Aurora

Star struck


----------



## kelman

struck out


----------



## jamesB

way out (man!)


----------



## kelman

know way


----------



## SINC

am way


----------



## Aurora

Way farer


----------



## SINC

way side


----------



## jamesB

side ways


----------



## Aurora

Side dish


----------



## tilt

Side err


----------



## jamesB

err odious


----------



## SINC

err port


----------



## jamesB

port authority


----------



## SINC

rap port


----------



## jamesB

rap purr


----------



## Aurora

Purr pose


----------



## jamesB

pose nude


----------



## Aurora

Nude eel


----------



## jamesB

eel grass


----------



## SINC

grass sea


----------



## Aurora

Sea section


----------



## jamesB

section nine


----------



## Aurora

nine lives


----------



## jamesB

nine eleven


----------



## kelman

oceans eleven


----------



## jamesB

Northern oceans


----------



## SINC

oceans pray


----------



## jamesB

Oz pray


----------



## SINC

pray mat


----------



## tilt

Mat adore


----------



## jamesB

adore nation


----------



## SINC

nation wide


----------



## Aurora

Wide angle


----------



## jamesB

angle ling


----------



## SINC

bad angle


----------



## jamesB

bad during


----------



## Sherder

during tea


----------



## jamesB

^^^
Welcome Sherder

end during


----------



## Aurora

Welcome Sherder
End game


----------



## jamesB

game leg


----------



## tilt

Game marriage


----------



## jamesB

marriage councillor


----------



## Aurora

shotgun marriage


----------



## kelman

shotgun shack


----------



## Aurora

ice shack


----------



## kelman

love shack


----------



## Aurora

love sick


----------



## kelman

see sick


----------



## jamesB

sick lid (aquarium fish)


----------



## SINC

soil lid


----------



## jamesB

squall lid


----------



## SINC

squall ore


----------



## Aurora

fewer ore


----------



## jamesB

who ore


----------



## Aurora

who terse


----------



## jamesB

who nose


----------



## Aurora

nose whet


----------



## jamesB

blows nose


----------



## Aurora

Nose gay


----------



## jamesB

gay lord


----------



## Aurora

land lord


----------



## jamesB

land hoe


----------



## Aurora

Hoe down


----------



## jamesB

down town


----------



## SINC

town cryer


----------



## Aurora

Gas town


----------



## tilt

Gas trick


----------



## Aurora

gas pay (peninsula)


----------



## jamesB

pay off


----------



## Aurora

pay pal


----------



## jamesB

sea pal


----------



## SINC

pal money


----------



## javaqueen

harm money (harmony)


----------



## SINC

money pit


----------



## jamesB

arm pit


----------



## Aurora

Pit bull


----------



## jamesB

bull only


----------



## johnp

fulla bull


----------



## jamesB

fulla buster


----------



## tilt

Berries fulla (day out)


----------



## jamesB

Huckle berries


----------



## Aurora

wild berries


----------



## kelman

wild thing


----------



## SINC

thing bull


----------



## kelman

sim bull


----------



## jamesB

sim pull


----------



## Aurora

Taffy pull


----------



## johnp

pull ups


----------



## kelman

dim pull


----------



## Aurora

dim sum


----------



## johnp

float sum


----------



## jamesB

sum merrily


----------



## johnp

jet sum


----------



## jamesB

jet set


----------



## SINC

off set


----------



## javaqueen

set tea (settee)


----------



## SINC

tea ming


----------



## johnp

ming ling


----------



## jamesB

ming dynasty


----------



## tilt

Did dynasty


----------



## jamesB

did ling


----------



## SINC

can did


----------



## jamesB

two can


----------



## SINC

two more


----------



## kelman

more on


----------



## jamesB

seas on


----------



## SINC

on going


----------



## javaqueen

on two


----------



## jamesB

two fold


----------



## kelman

bi fold


----------



## jamesB

good bi


----------



## kelman

bi polar


----------



## jamesB

polar rice


----------



## kelman

polar caps


----------



## jamesB

caps yule


----------



## tilt

Yule be (sorry)


----------



## kelman

mute yule


----------



## jamesB

trans mute


----------



## kelman

trans mitt


----------



## SINC

trans form


----------



## johnp

trans parent


----------



## tilt

Up parent


----------



## SINC

dust up


----------



## johnp

star dust (memories - and Nat King Cole)


----------



## SINC

star struck


----------



## jamesB

star trek


----------



## SINC

on star


----------



## kelman

on comet


----------



## javaqueen

on cupid


----------



## tilt

No comet!


----------



## SINC

rock on


----------



## javaqueen

bed rock


----------



## jamesB

rock solid


----------



## SINC

solid iffy


----------



## jamesB

solid airy


----------



## Aurora

Airy plain


----------



## jamesB

bye plain


----------



## Aurora

bye sickle


----------



## jamesB

sickle sell


----------



## Aurora

pop sickle


----------



## jamesB

motor sickle


----------



## johnp

try sickle


----------



## Aurora

sickle bill (bird)


----------



## jamesB

bill bored


----------



## johnp

spoon bill (another bird)


----------



## SINC

hum bill


----------



## jamesB

hum murre (lip service)


----------



## Aurora

hum id


----------



## jamesB

hum us (dip)


----------



## kelman

took us


----------



## jamesB

folk us (get a grip!)


----------



## kelman

folk all (point)


----------



## jamesB

catch all


----------



## SINC

all write


----------



## jamesB

write off


----------



## SINC

mill write


----------



## johnp

write away


----------



## jamesB

drive away


----------



## SINC

hard drive


----------



## jamesB

hard where


----------



## kelman

soft where


----------



## jamesB

soft soap


----------



## kelman

soap box


----------



## SINC

box top


----------



## Aurora

box social


----------



## SINC

social eyes


----------



## Aurora

church social


----------



## SINC

church key


----------



## Aurora

key lime


----------



## johnp

free key


----------



## jamesB

key largo


----------



## Aurora

key stroke


----------



## jamesB

hart stroke


----------



## Aurora

hart burn


----------



## SINC

sun burn


----------



## jamesB

slash burn


----------



## SINC

whip slash


----------



## Aurora

cool whip


----------



## kelman

whip pit


----------



## jamesB

pit tea


----------



## SINC

snake pit


----------



## kelman

snake eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes ore


----------



## Aurora

Ore gone


----------



## jamesB

dog gone


----------



## Aurora

Under dog


----------



## jamesB

under where


----------



## SINC

corning where


----------



## jamesB

excessive where


----------



## SINC

where out


----------



## jamesB

far out


----------



## Aurora

time out


----------



## johnp

out age


----------



## jamesB

sew age


----------



## SINC

sew seem


----------



## jamesB

bee seem


----------



## SINC

bee moan


----------



## jamesB

some moan (south seas race)


----------



## johnp

hoar moan


----------



## jamesB

hoar house


----------



## SINC

seas hoar


----------



## jamesB

auntie seas


----------



## Aurora

auntie pasto


----------



## jamesB

auntie social


----------



## kelman

auntie thesis


----------



## jamesB

auntie maim


----------



## SINC

auntie up


----------



## Aurora

auntie dote


----------



## jamesB

annex dote


----------



## SINC

grain annex


----------



## jamesB

multi grain


----------



## SINC

multi talented


----------



## jamesB

multi use


----------



## SINC

ref use


----------



## Aurora

use full


----------



## SINC

full lode


----------



## Aurora

lode stone


----------



## SINC

imp lode


----------



## Aurora

imp act


----------



## jamesB

imp roper


----------



## kelman

imp ella


----------



## SINC

parson imp


----------



## jamesB

parson age


----------



## Aurora

age appropriate


----------



## jamesB

pier age


----------



## SINC

rap pier


----------



## jamesB

pier sing


----------



## Aurora

sing along


----------



## SINC

par sing


----------



## jamesB

par boil


----------



## SINC

boil over


----------



## jamesB

once over


----------



## Aurora

over react


----------



## SINC

over pass


----------



## jamesB

over coat


----------



## SINC

mask coat


----------



## jamesB

prime coat


----------



## johnp

coat monday (coatimundi)


----------



## jamesB

coat tail


----------



## Aurora

tail board


----------



## jamesB

board stiff


----------



## SINC

stiff fin


----------



## Aurora

fin ally


----------



## jamesB

dorsal fin


----------



## johnp

adipose fin


----------



## SINC

fin niche


----------



## jamesB

cough fin


----------



## SINC

brow cough (US news anchor)


----------



## jamesB

brow beet


----------



## SINC

beet nick


----------



## jamesB

pick nick


----------



## kelman

nick knack


----------



## SINC

saw nick


----------



## jamesB

saw bones


----------



## SINC

saw tooth


----------



## Aurora

saw grass


----------



## johnp

grass shopper


----------



## SINC

blue grass


----------



## jamesB

blue moon


----------



## johnp

moon shiner


----------



## SINC

moon doggy


----------



## johnp

haute doggy


----------



## jamesB

doggy bag


----------



## SINC

bag gets


----------



## jamesB

big gets


----------



## SINC

gets mart


----------



## tilt

*** gets


----------



## SINC

bud gets


----------



## Aurora

bud dies


----------



## SINC

dies sect


----------



## jamesB

sect shun


----------



## SINC

inn sect


----------



## Aurora

Inn bread


----------



## jamesB

sweet bread


----------



## SINC

slice bread


----------



## jamesB

slice able


----------



## SINC

get slice (in hair)


----------



## jamesB

get tow


----------



## SINC

big tow


----------



## jamesB

big get


----------



## SINC

big guest


----------



## jamesB

big hearted


----------



## kelman

whole hearted


----------



## SINC

ash whole


----------



## jamesB

pie whole


----------



## SINC

grew pie


----------



## jamesB

grew ling


----------



## SINC

petty grew


----------



## jamesB

grew sum


----------



## Aurora

Sum airy


----------



## SINC

worry sum


----------



## Aurora

worry wart


----------



## SINC

wart hog


----------



## johnp

planters wart


----------



## jamesB

stall wart


----------



## SINC

mall wart


----------



## kelman

mini mall


----------



## SINC

diss mall


----------



## kelman

diss suede


----------



## Aurora

Per suede


----------



## jamesB

per suet


----------



## SINC

sou per


----------



## jamesB

per mitt


----------



## SINC

come mitt


----------



## johnp

soon come (common expression in NL)


----------



## jamesB

bass soon


----------



## Aurora

Soon ami


----------



## SINC

par soon


----------



## jamesB

par snip


----------



## SINC

bite snip


----------



## jamesB

bite me


----------



## SINC

me ow


----------



## jamesB

fall ow


----------



## Aurora

night fall


----------



## jamesB

fall out


----------



## SINC

free fall


----------



## jamesB

rain fall


----------



## SINC

bah rain


----------



## jamesB

rain forest


----------



## SINC

lamb rain


----------



## jamesB

bah rain


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> bah rain



rain man


----------



## jamesB

man overboard


----------



## SINC

wheel man


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> wheel man


Fifth wheel


----------



## SINC

sir wheel


----------



## jamesB

an sir


----------



## Aurora

Sir loin


----------



## jamesB

purr loin


----------



## Aurora

purr chase


----------



## jamesB

purr chance


----------



## Aurora

chance meeting


----------



## SINC

gamma chance


----------



## Aurora

gamma rays


----------



## jamesB

(Gillette) rays or


----------



## SINC

four rays


----------



## kelman

four ages


----------



## SINC

what four


----------



## jamesB

four tunes


----------



## SINC

tunes engine


----------



## Aurora

Engine ears


----------



## SINC

auction ears


----------



## jamesB

online auction


----------



## Aurora

auction house


----------



## jamesB

out house


----------



## SINC

cell out


----------



## Aurora

hard cell


----------



## jamesB

hard where


----------



## Aurora

under where


----------



## SINC

under dog


----------



## jamesB

dog daze


----------



## SINC

daze seas


----------



## johnp

seas capes


----------



## jamesB

aunty seas


----------



## SINC

seas hoar


----------



## jamesB

seas pan (Marine Corporation)


----------



## johnp

pan cakes


----------



## SINC

bridges pan


----------



## kelman

pan sear


----------



## SINC

tie pan


----------



## kelman

tie cuisine


----------



## SINC

connect tie


----------



## kelman

connect shun


----------



## SINC

internet connect


----------



## jamesB

internet cafe


----------



## SINC

cafe royale


----------



## jamesB

royale airfarce


----------



## SINC

royale tee


----------



## Aurora

Par tee


----------



## jamesB

par boil


----------



## SINC

boil corn


----------



## jamesB

corn knee


----------



## SINC

knee deep


----------



## jamesB

knee knocker


----------



## johnp

runners knee


----------



## SINC

four runners


----------



## jamesB

hall runners


----------



## SINC

hall marx


----------



## jamesB

stretch marx


----------



## johnp

marx cyst


----------



## SINC

cyst urn


----------



## jamesB

urn all


----------



## SINC

slob urn


----------



## Aurora

Greek urn


----------



## kelman

urn ate


----------



## jamesB

ate ball


----------



## tilt

Ball ox


----------



## kelman

ox side


----------



## SINC

deet ox


----------



## kelman

deet ales


----------



## SINC

deet ermine


----------



## kelman

deet racked


----------



## jamesB

start racked


----------



## SINC

racked balls (snooker)


----------



## jamesB

blue balls (snookerd)


----------



## SINC

blue berry


----------



## jamesB

feeling blue


----------



## Aurora

Blue moon


----------



## SINC

moon shine


----------



## johnp

moon sign


----------



## jamesB

harvest moon


----------



## SINC

harvest time


----------



## johnp

time pieces


----------



## SINC

summer time


----------



## kelman

time less


----------



## tilt

Time err


----------



## jamesB

time bomb


----------



## SINC

bomb eh


----------



## jamesB

whether bomb


----------



## SINC

photo bomb


----------



## jamesB

photo chute


----------



## Aurora

Photo graph.


----------



## jamesB

stereo graph


----------



## SINC

phono graph


----------



## Aurora

Graph spee(German cruiser)


----------



## jamesB

-


----------



## SINC

spee gal (German magazine der)


----------



## jamesB

spee dilly


----------



## SINC

dilly bar (at DQ)


----------



## jamesB

wet bar


----------



## kelman

wet her


----------



## jamesB

her she (chocolate)


----------



## Aurora

Bar sinister


----------



## SINC

her man


----------



## jamesB

Aurora said:


> Bar sinister


man you'll


----------



## SINC

hue man


----------



## jamesB

hue murre


----------



## johnp

pre murre


----------



## kelman

pre mare


----------



## SINC

knight mare


----------



## johnp

wedding knight


----------



## kelman

fort knight


----------



## jamesB

fort knocks


----------



## SINC

door knocks


----------



## jamesB

back door


----------



## Aurora

Out back


----------



## SINC

back swing


----------



## Aurora

Swing band


----------



## SINC

band stand


----------



## Aurora

Last stand


----------



## jamesB

last call


----------



## Aurora

shoe last


----------



## kelman

shoe horn


----------



## jamesB

bull horn


----------



## kelman

horn knit


----------



## jamesB

horn knee


----------



## SINC

horn button


----------



## jamesB

cape horn


----------



## SINC

esks cape


----------



## kelman

cape able


----------



## jamesB

lands cape


----------



## SINC

cape fear


----------



## kelman

seas cape


----------



## SINC

seas hoars


----------



## johnp

hoars cope


----------



## kelman

micros cope


----------



## jamesB

micros fear


----------



## kelman

stratas fear


----------



## SINC

fear rear (shoes horses)


----------



## tilt

Dare rear


----------



## SINC

bare rear


----------



## kelman

bare skin (rug)


----------



## jamesB

for skin


----------



## johnp

crest skin (the "amazing")


----------



## SINC

bass skin (robbins)


----------



## kelman

skin flint


----------



## SINC

flint lock


----------



## Aurora

Dead lock


----------



## jamesB

dead bolt


----------



## Aurora

Dead wrong


----------



## jamesB

wrong full


----------



## SINC

full back


----------



## jamesB

belly full


----------



## Aurora

Jelly belly


----------



## jamesB

jelly been


----------



## SINC

been their


----------



## Aurora

Has been


----------



## jamesB

String been


----------



## Aurora

string theory


----------



## jamesB

string along


----------



## johnp

gee string


----------



## jamesB

bun gee


----------



## Aurora

bun fight


----------



## johnp

bun ions


----------



## Aurora

purl ions


----------



## SINC

(knit) one purl (two)


----------



## jamesB

purl barley


----------



## SINC

purl bailey


----------



## tilt

Purl loin


----------



## SINC

loin dry (New Yorker doing his wash)


----------



## jamesB

dry den (NHL goalie of old)


----------



## SINC

lawn dry


----------



## jamesB

Forest Lawn


----------



## javaqueen

forest green


----------



## SINC

green hornet


----------



## javaqueen

hornet nest


----------



## SINC

hone nest


----------



## jamesB

love nest


----------



## SINC

fishing love


----------



## jamesB

love boat


----------



## SINC

boat eye


----------



## jamesB

red eye


----------



## SINC

ado red


----------



## jamesB

red October


----------



## SINC

red hot


----------



## johnp

hot doggies


----------



## SINC

ears hot


----------



## Aurora

Hot news


----------



## SINC

news hoes


----------



## Aurora

Hoes Anna


----------



## jamesB

bun anna


----------



## Aurora

bun knees


----------



## SINC

bun dells


----------



## tilt

Sinner bun


----------



## Aurora

bun gallows


----------



## SINC

ter bun


----------



## Aurora

ter minus


----------



## jamesB

ter mites


----------



## SINC

ease ter


----------



## jamesB

ease silly


----------



## SINC

silly putty


----------



## jamesB

know putty


----------



## SINC

know way


----------



## Aurora

Way laid


----------



## jamesB

Hi way


----------



## Aurora

hi five


----------



## jamesB

five fold


----------



## SINC

earn fold (SK town)


----------



## jamesB

earn nest


----------



## SINC

sue nest


----------



## jamesB

purr sue


----------



## SINC

sue pee


----------



## johnp

pee tree (bio-lab dish)


----------



## Aurora

Tree cull


----------



## jamesB

tea tree (medicinal oil)


----------



## eMacMan

Tree Zen


----------



## Aurora

party zen


----------



## johnp

free zen


----------



## Aurora

care free


----------



## SINC

mull care (NDP guy)


----------



## Aurora

Cara mull


----------



## johnp

Cara Foods (yuck!!)


----------



## jamesB

cara whey (seeds)


----------



## SINC

whey good


----------



## jamesB

whey fair


----------



## SINC

fair way


----------



## jamesB

well fair


----------



## shanebrit3003

Bone man


----------



## SINC

or well


----------



## kelman

well come


----------



## SINC

come again


----------



## jamesB

over come


----------



## javaqueen

held over


----------



## jamesB

held ivers


----------



## SINC

hand held


----------



## jamesB

hand sum


----------



## SINC

sum guy


----------



## johnp

guy lan (chinese broccoli)


----------



## SINC

fun guy (shrooms anyone?)


----------



## Aurora

Guy fawkes


----------



## SINC

guy weir


----------



## johnp

fish weir


----------



## jamesB

fish eye


----------



## tilt

Standoff fish


----------



## jamesB

fish eerie


----------



## kelman

temper eerie


----------



## Aurora

eerie placable


----------



## jamesB

wine eerie


----------



## kelman

eke wine


----------



## SINC

wine dose


----------



## Aurora

Wine skin


----------



## SINC

wine press


----------



## jamesB

press gang


----------



## SINC

press your


----------



## jamesB

press room


----------



## johnp

squat press


----------



## SINC

calm press


----------



## Aurora

calm bat


----------



## jamesB

calm chowder


----------



## Aurora

calm shaft


----------



## jamesB

mine shaft


----------



## johnp

err mine


----------



## jamesB

err oar


----------



## Aurora

Form err


----------



## johnp

err force


----------



## Aurora

err go


----------



## jamesB

go fur


----------



## kelman

fur long


----------



## SINC

fur niche


----------



## Aurora

Core niche (hen)


----------



## SINC

core nurse


----------



## kelman

on core


----------



## SINC

pile on


----------



## eMacMan

pile aught


----------



## SINC

can aught


----------



## jamesB

two can (bird)


----------



## SINC

two ward


----------



## jamesB

whey ward


----------



## kelman

whey lei


----------



## jamesB

may lei


----------



## kelman

may fare


----------



## jamesB

fare play


----------



## SINC

wharf fare


----------



## kelman

wharf ace


----------



## Aurora

Wharf rat


----------



## SINC

rat fink


----------



## kelman

lab rat


----------



## eMacMan

rat Chet


----------



## Aurora

Rat pack


----------



## SINC

pack sack


----------



## Aurora

Pack age


----------



## jamesB

pier age


----------



## SINC

ray pier


----------



## jamesB

port ray


----------



## kelman

port rhea


----------



## SINC

rhea stat


----------



## eMacMan

rhea sun


----------



## jamesB

dire rhea :yikes:


----------



## SINC

dire straits


----------



## Aurora

Straits ex ( nothing kinky here)


----------



## jamesB

ex party


----------



## Aurora

Party animal


----------



## jamesB

Party Policy


----------



## SINC

party hearty


----------



## jamesB

pajama party


----------



## SINC

pajama time


----------



## jamesB

pajama bottoms


----------



## kelman

bottoms sup


----------



## SINC

sup hose


----------



## jamesB

fire hose


----------



## SINC

hose can (you see, by the dawn's earl . . .)


----------



## Aurora

Can elope


----------



## jamesB

Aunt elope


----------



## Aurora

Debut aunt


----------



## SINC

aunt tea


----------



## Aurora

Tea ball


----------



## tilt

Pan tea


----------



## SINC

pan fry


----------



## jamesB

pan fried


----------



## SINC

deep fried


----------



## jamesB

deep dodo


----------



## SINC

deep doodoo


----------



## Aurora

Deep art


----------



## kelman

deep ends


----------



## jamesB

weak ends


----------



## JCCanuck

book ends


----------



## SINC

deaf ends


----------



## Aurora

Dead ends


----------



## kelman

intend dead


----------



## Aurora

Dead reckoning


----------



## kelman

mole dead


----------



## SINC

mole asses


----------



## jamesB

marvelous asses (first class donkeys)


----------



## SINC

marvelous pitch


----------



## Aurora

Pitch blend


----------



## SINC

slow pitch


----------



## johnp

sticky pitch


----------



## jamesB

sticky wicket


----------



## SINC

ticket wicket


----------



## jamesB

seasons ticket


----------



## SINC

ticket booth


----------



## jamesB

toll booth


----------



## SINC

toll rate


----------



## jamesB

hart rate


----------



## SINC

hart beet


----------



## johnp

beet ray


----------



## Aurora

Beet red


----------



## SINC

beet oven


----------



## Ariell

oven baked




(PS: What's a beet oven??


----------



## SINC

Ariell said:


> oven baked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PS: What's a beet oven??


baked potato

Beet oven is a play on words for the composer Beethoven. As you play you will notice much of that type of thing in this thread. Some players are very creative and most of us free wheeling as the game evolved over the years from the original rules.

For example, 'coals law' would become coleslaw in meaning. Watch for the subtle and enjoy!


----------



## Aurora

baked alaska


----------



## tilt

Clam baked


----------



## Aurora

clam shell


----------



## SINC

shell shock


----------



## Aurora

shell game


----------



## SINC

cease shell


----------



## tilt

Seven cease


----------



## SINC

cease your


----------



## jamesB

diss cease


----------



## SINC

cease coq (and pancho too)


----------



## Aurora

coq oven


----------



## jamesB

oven where


----------



## SINC

corning where


----------



## Ariell

where wolf

(Is that what you mean Sinc??)


----------



## tilt

Deli where

(And yes Ariell, that's exactly what Sinc meant - good one BTW)


----------



## SINC

deli shush


----------



## tilt

Shush kebab


----------



## jamesB

Shush she


----------



## kelman

sue she


----------



## SINC

sue pose


----------



## jamesB

diss pose


----------



## SINC

pose tour


----------



## kelman

pose seas


----------



## SINC

pan seas


----------



## Aurora

Pan fry


----------



## SINC

bell fry


----------



## Aurora

Bell labs


----------



## SINC

labs mock


----------



## Aurora

Mock turtle (soup)


----------



## SINC

ham mock


----------



## eMacMan

mock raker


----------



## SINC

moon raker


----------



## Aurora

Leaf raker


----------



## jamesB

leaf lets


----------



## SINC

lets lied


----------



## jamesB

bull lied


----------



## SINC

bee lied


----------



## Aurora

Lied own


----------



## SINC

own lea


----------



## jamesB

touched own


----------



## Aurora

ducked own


----------



## johnp

goosed own


----------



## jamesB

rubbed own


----------



## SINC

stake rubbed (ready for the BBQ)


----------



## Aurora

Stake holder


----------



## tilt

Beef stake


----------



## johnp

corned beef (w/cabbage, et al)


----------



## SINC

beef aloe


----------



## jamesB

aloe vera


----------



## SINC

vera cruise


----------



## jamesB

cruise missle


----------



## kelman

missle lead


----------



## eMacMan

Enmax missle


----------



## jamesB

missle range


----------



## SINC

missle tow


----------



## eMacMan

tow nadir


----------



## SINC

tow nail


----------



## jamesB

slows nail


----------



## SINC

nail head


----------



## jamesB

crack head


----------



## SINC

head stone


----------



## JCCanuck

Oliver Stone


----------



## SINC

tuba stone


----------



## jamesB

Rosetta Stone


----------



## johnp

stone fishes


----------



## SINC

stone mason


----------



## Aurora

Mason jar


----------



## SINC

dora jar


----------



## johnp

fee dora


----------



## jamesB

transit fee


----------



## SINC

fee tours


----------



## Aurora

Finder fee


----------



## johnp

birth fee


----------



## tilt

Cough fee


----------



## SINC

dumb cough


----------



## johnp

bore dumb


----------



## Aurora

tidal bore


----------



## johnp

bore aring


----------



## jamesB

bore ring :yawn:


----------



## SINC

bore axe


----------



## Aurora

Axe cent


----------



## jamesB

con cent


----------



## kelman

con tent


----------



## SINC

con duct


----------



## Aurora

duct tape


----------



## jamesB

prod duct


----------



## Aurora

In duct


----------



## SINC

sit in


----------



## Aurora

Sit are


----------



## SINC

(Arnie's) are me


----------



## eMacMan

me turd (AKA Parking Nazi)


----------



## SINC

turd all


----------



## jamesB

cuss turd


----------



## Aurora

Disc cuss


----------



## jamesB

disc card


----------



## SINC

card trick


----------



## eMacMan

Pa trick (Slayer of Serpents, Where is his staff now?)


----------



## Aurora

Card access


----------



## jamesB

hat trick


----------



## SINC

old hat


----------



## johnp

Tilley hat


----------



## SINC

chan tilley (lace)


----------



## jamesB

chan tees


----------



## eMacMan

Chan trues


----------



## johnp

trues coops


----------



## eMacMan

char trues


----------



## Aurora

Char broiled


----------



## SINC

arctic char


----------



## Aurora

Char woman


----------



## SINC

char buoy


----------



## jamesB

char coal


----------



## johnp

char actor


----------



## jamesB

re actor


----------



## SINC

gen re


----------



## jamesB

gen tile


----------



## SINC

sir gen


----------



## jamesB

sir eel


----------



## tilt

Sir ten


----------



## SINC

ten dear


----------



## jamesB

ten for (good buddy)


----------



## Aurora

For tune


----------



## SINC

for score


----------



## jamesB

for shore


----------



## SINC

for most


----------



## Aurora

For ever


----------



## SINC

for ages


----------



## jamesB

broker ages


----------



## SINC

stock broker


----------



## JCCanuck

chicken stock


----------



## SINC

chicken little


----------



## jamesB

little people


----------



## SINC

little women


----------



## jamesB

women folk


----------



## johnp

folk fests


----------



## tilt

Folk err!


----------



## jamesB

Folk song


----------



## johnp

folk art


----------



## SINC

app art


----------



## kelman

app errantly


----------



## SINC

app ease


----------



## johnp

free ease


----------



## jamesB

free bees


----------



## SINC

free man


----------



## jamesB

care free


----------



## SINC

care actor


----------



## jamesB

care giver


----------



## SINC

giver hell


----------



## jamesB

hell ion


----------



## eMacMan

sees hell


----------



## jamesB

auntie sees


----------



## SINC

sees on


----------



## kelman

sees her


----------



## Aurora

Curt sees


----------



## SINC

curt ales


----------



## Aurora

Shoes ales


----------



## SINC

dark ales


----------



## Aurora

Dark side


----------



## SINC

side car


----------



## Aurora

car pal (tunnel)


----------



## jamesB

car tunes (funnies)


----------



## Aurora

Car apace


----------



## jamesB

car buoy


----------



## Aurora

buoy aunt


----------



## jamesB

aunt hill


----------



## SINC

restore aunt


----------



## johnp

aunt eater


----------



## jamesB

reap eater


----------



## SINC

reap hose


----------



## Aurora

Reap ear


----------



## jamesB

reap air


----------



## Aurora

air rifle


----------



## tilt

To air (is human)


----------



## johnp

to fart (is human, as well!!  )


----------



## SINC

to more


----------



## Aurora

More bid


----------



## jamesB

four bid


----------



## Aurora

Four aces


----------



## SINC

aces up


----------



## Aurora

Up town


----------



## jamesB

town pump


----------



## Aurora

town crier


----------



## SINC

town counsel


----------



## jamesB

legal counsel


----------



## Aurora

Legal eagle


----------



## SINC

eagle eye


----------



## jamesB

eye spy


----------



## SINC

eye lid


----------



## jamesB

squall lid


----------



## SINC

saul lid


----------



## kelman

paris saul


----------



## SINC

gay paris


----------



## johnp

fun gay (mushrooms, et al)


----------



## jamesB

gay pride


----------



## tilt

Up pride


----------



## SINC

up set


----------



## johnp

throwing up


----------



## SINC

throwing fit


----------



## tilt

Fore fit


----------



## SINC

good fit


----------



## jamesB

good will


----------



## SINC

will knot


----------



## Aurora

last will (and testament)


----------



## kelman

last lea


----------



## SINC

ab last


----------



## Aurora

lea pup


----------



## tilt

Aurora said:


> lea pup


Too late!

Ab solve


----------



## jamesB

Ab salute


----------



## SINC

rhea ab


----------



## kelman

ab ore


----------



## SINC

sum ore


----------



## Aurora

ore gone


----------



## tilt

Gone Oreo


----------



## SINC

para gone


----------



## Aurora

para graph


----------



## kelman

para dyne


----------



## Aurora

dyne out


----------



## SINC

dyne might


----------



## kelman

para dyne

oops, double post, how about 


dyne in


----------



## SINC

kelman said:


> para dyne





kelman said:


> para dyne


dyne anemic


----------



## kelman

sour dyne


----------



## jamesB

mega dyne


----------



## kelman

mega bite


----------



## SINC

bite me


----------



## kelman

bite torrent


----------



## SINC

over bite


----------



## Aurora

over tour


----------



## jamesB

tour boat


----------



## SINC

show boat


----------



## kelman

show tunes


----------



## SINC

that show (you do it)


----------



## jamesB

show enough


----------



## tilt

(Don't call me) Show lea


----------



## jamesB

(I think you mean) sure lea


----------



## SINC

sure did


----------



## jamesB

can did


----------



## SINC

can door


----------



## jamesB

trap door


----------



## SINC

fly trap


----------



## johnp

bi fly


----------



## SINC

bay bi


----------



## tilt

To bi (or not to bi)


----------



## johnp

bi not (too high to bi)


----------



## jamesB

bi annual


----------



## SINC

bi son


----------



## Aurora

son net


----------



## kelman

clare net


----------



## SINC

owe clare


----------



## jamesB

owe nurse


----------



## Aurora

fall owe


----------



## kelman

burr owe


----------



## SINC

cam burr


----------



## kelman

cam mull


----------



## Aurora

cam shaft


----------



## jamesB

crank shaft


----------



## SINC

crank bar


----------



## kelman

crank case


----------



## SINC

soot case


----------



## jamesB

Justin case


----------



## SINC

case closed


----------



## johnp

cold case


----------



## kelman

case sea


----------



## jamesB

sea bed


----------



## johnp

bed loams


----------



## jamesB

bed posts


----------



## tilt

Bed win


----------



## SINC

bed lam


----------



## jamesB

bed rock


----------



## SINC

more bed


----------



## johnp

bed debt


----------



## eMacMan

bed evil


----------



## jamesB

evil eye


----------



## SINC

ball eye


----------



## kelman

rib eye


----------



## jamesB

prime rib


----------



## johnp

rib ticklers (good jokes)


----------



## SINC

rib bon


----------



## jamesB

bon enemy


----------



## SINC

bon ami


----------



## jamesB

ami go


----------



## Aurora

go fur


----------



## SINC

fur oar


----------



## jamesB

fur ball


----------



## johnp

ball lay


----------



## jamesB

lay about


----------



## Aurora

absolute lay


----------



## johnp

frequent lay


----------



## tilt

Fantastic lay


----------



## Aurora

lay bore


----------



## SINC

par lay


----------



## Aurora

par cell


----------



## johnp

cell ear


----------



## SINC

cell aerie


----------



## johnp

fur aerie


----------



## jamesB

aerie dynamic


----------



## Aurora

dynamic duo


----------



## Kosh

PowerBook Duo


----------



## jamesB

duo tang


----------



## SINC

tang oh


----------



## Aurora

Tang irene


----------



## SINC

irene egg


----------



## Aurora

Rotten egg


----------



## SINC

nord egg


----------



## jamesB

egg shell


----------



## kelman

shell terse


----------



## jamesB

shell lack


----------



## tilt

Lack toes


----------



## jamesB

camel toes


----------



## SINC

camel hump


----------



## jamesB

hump day (that would be to-day) :clap:


----------



## SINC

hump back


----------



## Aurora

back slider


----------



## SINC

quarter back


----------



## jamesB

nickel back


----------



## kelman

nickel odeon


----------



## Aurora

Pumper nickel


----------



## SINC

pumper truck


----------



## jamesB

dumbs truck


----------



## eMacMan

Monster truck


----------



## SINC

monster mash


----------



## jamesB

miss mash


----------



## eMacMan

Miss Terri


----------



## SINC

terri cloth


----------



## johnp

terri air


----------



## SINC

fresh air


----------



## jamesB

air born


----------



## Aurora

air miles


----------



## johnp

miles tones


----------



## tilt

Berry tones


----------



## Aurora

mull berry


----------



## SINC

mull ettes


----------



## Aurora

mull tipple


----------



## SINC

opti mull


----------



## Aurora

minnie mull


----------



## johnp

strip mull


----------



## SINC

oversea strip


----------



## jamesB

strip purse


----------



## SINC

strip down


----------



## johnp

comic strip


----------



## Aurora

Strip mining


----------



## SINC

yellow stripe


----------



## jamesB

pit mining


----------



## Aurora

cherry pit


----------



## SINC

arm pit


----------



## Aurora

pit bull


----------



## jamesB

bull only


----------



## SINC

bull lash


----------



## Aurora

eye lash


----------



## johnp

foo lash


----------



## SINC

foo die


----------



## johnp

die tear


----------



## jamesB

tie die


----------



## tilt

Die an


----------



## johnp

foot an (sofa bed)


----------



## SINC

an sword (the question)


----------



## jamesB

sword fish


----------



## SINC

sell fish


----------



## jamesB

fish market


----------



## kelman

farmers market


----------



## Aurora

farmer's daughter


----------



## jamesB

daughter bored


----------



## SINC

bored dome


----------



## johnp

shaved dome


----------



## jamesB

dome shaped


----------



## Aurora

Dome stick


----------



## jamesB

pogo stick


----------



## tilt

Stick lure


----------



## Aurora

Stick shift


----------



## SINC

caw stick


----------



## Aurora

Caw mix


----------



## jamesB

Mac Caw


----------



## Aurora

Caw ledge


----------



## jamesB

knoll ledge


----------



## Aurora

Grassy knoll


----------



## johnp

grassy lassy (hula dancer)


----------



## jamesB

classy lassy (any female at closing time)


----------



## Aurora

lassy drive (LaCie)


----------



## SINC

drive train


----------



## jamesB

mule train


----------



## johnp

cole train ('the' man with the sax!!)


----------



## jamesB

cole miners (daughter)


----------



## SINC

cole saw


----------



## jamesB

whole saw


----------



## Aurora

saw buck


----------



## jamesB

jig saw


----------



## SINC

saw yours (Tom's)


----------



## tilt

Saw ember


----------



## kelman

mauve ember


----------



## jamesB

rem ember


----------



## kelman

rem ache


----------



## jamesB

head ache


----------



## Aurora

head count


----------



## jamesB

count less


----------



## johnp

rest less


----------



## SINC

four rest


----------



## jamesB

rest stop


----------



## SINC

stop line


----------



## jamesB

first line


----------



## SINC

line drive


----------



## jamesB

drive train


----------



## SINC

train track


----------



## johnp

track lighting


----------



## jamesB

fast track


----------



## Aurora

stead fast


----------



## SINC

mass stead


----------



## Aurora

midnight mass


----------



## SINC

mass sieve


----------



## tilt

A mass


----------



## SINC

mass sigh (african tribe)


----------



## jamesB

mass hysteria


----------



## SINC

mass stir


----------



## jamesB

stir fry


----------



## Aurora

bell fry


----------



## SINC

cow bell


----------



## jamesB

bell view


----------



## Aurora

view master


----------



## SINC

view point


----------



## Aurora

point duty


----------



## jamesB

point taken


----------



## tilt

Miss taken


----------



## jamesB

miss carriage


----------



## Aurora

baby carraige


----------



## SINC

baby bib


----------



## jamesB

bib all


----------



## SINC

sever all


----------



## Aurora

sever ties


----------



## SINC

nigh ties


----------



## Aurora

family ties


----------



## SINC

ties knot


----------



## jamesB

slip knot


----------



## SINC

lower slip


----------



## Aurora

Snob lower


----------



## johnp

door snob


----------



## SINC

door meant


----------



## tilt

Meant tell


----------



## jamesB

do tell


----------



## SINC

tell iPhone


----------



## jamesB

in tell


----------



## SINC

tell apathy


----------



## eMacMan

Apathy Wells


----------



## SINC

wells aid


----------



## eMacMan

crews aid


----------



## jamesB

cool aid


----------



## Aurora

lemon aid


----------



## jamesB

underpay aid


----------



## SINC

band aid


----------



## jamesB

steel band


----------



## SINC

band shell


----------



## jamesB

see shell


----------



## eMacMan

shell lacking


----------



## SINC

work shell


----------



## jamesB

shell tea (sheep dog)


----------



## SINC

tea granny


----------



## jamesB

granny not


----------



## SINC

slip not


----------



## jamesB

slip shod


----------



## johnp

half slip


----------



## Aurora

Half hearted


----------



## tilt

Half you?


----------



## SINC

I half (thanks)


----------



## jamesB

half full


----------



## SINC

full leer (brush salesman)


----------



## tilt

Leer racist


----------



## jamesB

pistol leer


----------



## SINC

bandy leer


----------



## Aurora

bandy legged


----------



## SINC

bow legged


----------



## jamesB

Bow Jangles


----------



## SINC

com bow


----------



## Aurora

com pleat


----------



## jamesB

com temptable


----------



## Aurora

com bat


----------



## jamesB

bat eerie


----------



## Aurora

eerie descent


----------



## jamesB

con descent


----------



## Aurora

Con tract


----------



## tilt

Comic con


----------



## SINC

comic book


----------



## jamesB

comic cal


----------



## SINC

tropic cal


----------



## eMacMan

cal Oreo


----------



## SINC

oreo cookie


----------



## Aurora

cookie duster


----------



## SINC

duster off


----------



## jamesB

feather duster


----------



## SINC

feather bed


----------



## Aurora

bed wetter


----------



## SINC

water wetter


----------



## jamesB

water slide


----------



## SINC

slide whistle


----------



## jamesB

wolf whistle


----------



## SINC

wolf man


----------



## eMacMan

oars man


----------



## SINC

man oars


----------



## tilt

Man till


----------



## eMacMan

soar man


----------



## SINC

can soar


----------



## jamesB

can did


----------



## SINC

did sew


----------



## jamesB

did ill


----------



## Aurora

ill gotten (gains)


----------



## SINC

windows ill


----------



## jamesB

church ill


----------



## Aurora

Church key


----------



## SINC

tour key


----------



## Aurora

key lime


----------



## jamesB

lime rick


----------



## SINC

rick shaw


----------



## kelman

shaw festival


----------



## Aurora

Pagan festival


----------



## SINC

folk festival


----------



## Aurora

Folk lore


----------



## SINC

gal lore


----------



## eMacMan

gal avant


----------



## jamesB

gal lows


----------



## eMacMan

bell lows


----------



## jamesB

dumb bell


----------



## Aurora

bore dumb


----------



## jamesB

dumb pling


----------



## SINC

boar dumb


----------



## jamesB

boar ring :yawn:


----------



## Aurora

Ring tones


----------



## jamesB

rollings tones


----------



## Aurora

Gems tones


----------



## SINC

gems ette


----------



## Aurora

ette quit


----------



## SINC

quit char (bellyachin')


----------



## johnp

pre char


----------



## jamesB

pre vert


----------



## SINC

vert tickle


----------



## tilt

Vert zebra


----------



## jamesB

extra vert


----------



## johnp

vert ego (green with envy!!)


----------



## SINC

ego testicle


----------



## jamesB

mondo testicle


----------



## kelman

stat testicle


----------



## SINC

stat chew


----------



## Aurora

Chew sing


----------



## SINC

chew snuff


----------



## jamesB

snuff box


----------



## SINC

box set


----------



## jamesB

set tee


----------



## Aurora

tee bone


----------



## SINC

bone dry


----------



## johnp

dry sack (sherry)


----------



## SINC

sun dry


----------



## jamesB

sun burnt


----------



## johnp

burnt rash


----------



## tilt

(Audrey) Hep burnt


----------



## SINC

cats hep


----------



## jamesB

hep cat


----------



## Aurora

Jive cat


----------



## jamesB

pole cat


----------



## SINC

am pole


----------



## jamesB

am track


----------



## SINC

pro am


----------



## jamesB

pro fit


----------



## kelman

pro cure


----------



## Aurora

pro state


----------



## kelman

pro position


----------



## Aurora

pro motion


----------



## jamesB

motion sickness


----------



## SINC

morning sickness


----------



## Aurora

morning dove


----------



## tilt

Would dove


----------



## jamesB

dove tail


----------



## Aurora

Dove elopement


----------



## johnp

should dove


----------



## SINC

dove deep


----------



## jamesB

deep lee


----------



## SINC

lee mers


----------



## Aurora

Cree mers


----------



## SINC

cree mary


----------



## tilt

Mary wanna


----------



## SINC

wanna dance


----------



## jamesB

wanna watt


----------



## SINC

dine watt


----------



## jamesB

watt knot


----------



## SINC

knot head


----------



## jamesB

knot whole


----------



## tilt

Knot cool


----------



## SINC

khan knot


----------



## johnp

dough knot


----------



## SINC

dough buoy


----------



## jamesB

alter buoy


----------



## Aurora

alter ego


----------



## SINC

alter ration


----------



## Aurora

ration ale


----------



## SINC

ale cat


----------



## Aurora

cat calls


----------



## jamesB

cat house


----------



## johnp

sings cat


----------



## jamesB

cat all (herd of)


----------



## SINC

all spice


----------



## Aurora

Spice girls


----------



## SINC

girls count


----------



## tilt

Vie count


----------



## SINC

vie berate


----------



## johnp

pre vie


----------



## SINC

oz pre


----------



## jamesB

oz ciliate


----------



## SINC

oz car


----------



## Aurora

Car tillage


----------



## jamesB

car go


----------



## Aurora

Go fur


----------



## SINC

fur pelt


----------



## jamesB

fur bearing


----------



## SINC

fur long


----------



## Aurora

long march


----------



## jamesB

long shore


----------



## SINC

shore lion


----------



## eMacMan

shore lee


----------



## jamesB

lee word


----------



## JCCanuck

Lee Majors


----------



## jamesB

parole lee


----------



## eMacMan

lee derrier


----------



## jamesB

lee manns


----------



## johnp

Stagger Lee (he shot Billy!!)


----------



## jamesB

Lee Valley


----------



## SINC

tender lee


----------



## Aurora

tender loin


----------



## SINC

loin cloth


----------



## johnp

strip loin (if you're into beef)


----------



## SINC

crew strip


----------



## jamesB

strip club


----------



## SINC

club soda


----------



## Aurora

baking soda


----------



## jamesB

soda water


----------



## eMacMan

soda springs


----------



## SINC

soda fountain


----------



## jamesB

soda might


----------



## SINC

dyno might


----------



## Aurora

might urn


----------



## jamesB

yurt urn


----------



## SINC

slob urn


----------



## Aurora

Slob ache


----------



## SINC

ache kin


----------



## jamesB

kin ship


----------



## SINC

bass kin


----------



## eMacMan

bass tarred


----------



## SINC

bass soon


----------



## jamesB

soon enough


----------



## SINC

mon soon


----------



## jamesB

mon emmy


----------



## SINC

mon sewer


----------



## eMacMan

mon eater (lizard or tiger)


----------



## jamesB

Aunt eater


----------



## SINC

dee mon


----------



## jamesB

pen aunt


----------



## JCCanuck

aunt bee


----------



## jamesB

bee deviled


----------



## SINC

deviled eggs


----------



## jamesB

hammond eggs


----------



## SINC

eggs act


----------



## jamesB

trans act


----------



## Aurora

trans former


----------



## SINC

concrete former


----------



## jamesB

former lee


----------



## SINC

lee sure


----------



## jamesB

dispose sure


----------



## SINC

sure bet


----------



## jamesB

bet trough


----------



## SINC

sore bet


----------



## Aurora

Dinah sore


----------



## jamesB

sore bay


----------



## Aurora

bay windows


----------



## jamesB

Microsoft Windows


----------



## SINC

windows eat


----------



## jamesB

eat teary


----------



## tilt

Backs eat


----------



## jamesB

backs hide


----------



## SINC

raw hide


----------



## jamesB

hide away


----------



## Aurora

hide out


----------



## SINC

out back


----------



## Aurora

back pack


----------



## jamesB

pack rat


----------



## SINC

rat tell


----------



## jamesB

tell iphone


----------



## kelman

iphone fore


----------



## jamesB

fore gone


----------



## SINC

pina fore


----------



## johnp

pina colada


----------



## SINC

pina four


----------



## jamesB

four play


----------



## Aurora

four bid


----------



## kelman

four tune


----------



## Aurora

tune out


----------



## SINC

tune nah


----------



## kelman

car tune


----------



## Aurora

nah kid


----------



## jamesB

car pit


----------



## SINC

pit tense


----------



## tilt

Tense isle


----------



## kelman

isle and


----------



## SINC

whites and


----------



## kelman

last and


----------



## SINC

bomb last


----------



## jamesB

last lee


----------



## kelman

lee way


----------



## jamesB

way fair


----------



## SINC

fair grounds


----------



## jamesB

coffee grounds


----------



## Aurora

Grounds well


----------



## tilt

Well come


----------



## SINC

trough well


----------



## Aurora

well bread


----------



## SINC

inn bread


----------



## Aurora

inn tuition


----------



## jamesB

inn ovation


----------



## SINC

drive inn


----------



## jamesB

drive though


----------



## tilt

Though ray (me fa so la tee)


----------



## Aurora

ray bans


----------



## kelman

ray son


----------



## SINC

ray mound


----------



## jamesB

bleu ray


----------



## eMacMan

ray theorem


----------



## jamesB

death ray


----------



## SINC

death valley


----------



## tilt

Mega death


----------



## kelman

mega bite


----------



## jamesB

oh mega


----------



## SINC

oh ma


----------



## jamesB

mom ma


----------



## kelman

mom beau


----------



## jamesB

beau coop


----------



## SINC

coop up


----------



## kelman

coop allah


----------



## tilt

Rhea coop


----------



## jamesB

Rhea stats


----------



## SINC

baseball stats


----------



## jamesB

baseball hats


----------



## Aurora

baseball series


----------



## jamesB

world series


----------



## SINC

gloss series


----------



## kelman

burr series


----------



## SINC

am burr


----------



## jamesB

am track


----------



## SINC

track star


----------



## jamesB

north star


----------



## SINC

far north


----------



## Aurora

north pole


----------



## jamesB

pole cat


----------



## Aurora

pole dancer


----------



## SINC

may pole


----------



## jamesB

die pole


----------



## kelman

die hard


----------



## SINC

hard won


----------



## kelman

won ton


----------



## SINC

wan ton


----------



## jamesB

ton sills


----------



## SINC

cow sills


----------



## jamesB

door sills


----------



## Aurora

Door man


----------



## kelman

con door


----------



## Aurora

con tract


----------



## kelman

con fir


----------



## SINC

fir meant


----------



## Aurora

meant or


----------



## SINC

tourney meant


----------



## jamesB

or cause (whale pod)


----------



## Aurora

meant well


----------



## kelman

meant shun


----------



## SINC

tent shun


----------



## jamesB

tent pole


----------



## tilt

Rum pole


----------



## kelman

rum bull


----------



## SINC

bull durham


----------



## jamesB

bull only


----------



## SINC

only won


----------



## jamesB

won during


----------



## SINC

know won


----------



## jamesB

know ledge


----------



## SINC

ledge able


----------



## Aurora

Window ledge


----------



## SINC

ledge gears


----------



## jamesB

ledge ears


----------



## Aurora

ears hot


----------



## tilt

Hot tell


----------



## Aurora

hot pants


----------



## SINC

pots hot


----------



## jamesB

flower pots


----------



## SINC

dee pots


----------



## jamesB

dee poles


----------



## SINC

can dee


----------



## jamesB

diddle dee


----------



## SINC

dee pend


----------



## jamesB

pend ants


----------



## eMacMan

ants estuary


----------



## SINC

grate ants


----------



## Aurora

fire grate


----------



## SINC

grate hearse (plowing snow)


----------



## Aurora

hearse elf


----------



## jamesB

hearse she (chocolate)


----------



## Aurora

she lack


----------



## jamesB

lack toss


----------



## kelman

coma toss


----------



## jamesB

glock coma


----------



## tilt

Coma long


----------



## kelman

coma toes


----------



## SINC

coma long


----------



## jamesB

tilt said:


> Coma long





SINC said:


> coma long


fur long


----------



## kelman

go fur


----------



## jamesB

ember go


----------



## tilt

Diss ember


----------



## eMacMan

diss centre


----------



## jamesB

off centre


----------



## SINC

bug off


----------



## jamesB

knock off


----------



## SINC

ban knock


----------



## jamesB

suburb ban


----------



## SINC

ban niche


----------



## jamesB

core niche


----------



## SINC

core upped


----------



## jamesB

core relate


----------



## tilt

On core


----------



## kelman

core dual


----------



## jamesB

core dial


----------



## Aurora

dial ate


----------



## jamesB

prost ate


----------



## Aurora

ate ball


----------



## tilt

Ate nine


----------



## SINC

fortune ate


----------



## kelman

ate reindeer


----------



## SINC

burr ate


----------



## Aurora

burr done


----------



## SINC

done key


----------



## jamesB

key lime


----------



## SINC

key per


----------



## kelman

per puss


----------



## SINC

come puss


----------



## Aurora

Come post


----------



## jamesB

post all


----------



## Aurora

Post partum


----------



## jamesB

ante partum


----------



## tilt

Beg partum?


----------



## jamesB

beg ginning


----------



## Aurora

beg guile


----------



## tilt

Hum beg!


----------



## jamesB

hum mure


----------



## tilt

Mure all


----------



## Aurora

all spice


----------



## jamesB

all ways


----------



## Aurora

gate ways


----------



## jamesB

side ways


----------



## Aurora

side step


----------



## kelman

back side


----------



## Aurora

out back


----------



## jamesB

out house


----------



## tilt

Bog house


----------



## jamesB

house frau


----------



## kelman

in house


----------



## jamesB

in nerds


----------



## Aurora

in complete


----------



## SINC

cough in


----------



## tilt

In ovation


----------



## Aurora

in sect


----------



## jamesB

sect shun


----------



## tilt

Sect see


----------



## johnp

die sect (the biologist in me, eh!!)


----------



## SINC

sect ore


----------



## johnp

golf ore


----------



## jamesB

ore lock


----------



## kelman

ore fan


----------



## jamesB

fan see


----------



## kelman

fan tome


----------



## eMacMan

alluvial fan


----------



## kelman

fan fair


----------



## jamesB

fair game


----------



## kelman

game show


----------



## SINC

show ere


----------



## Aurora

Show boat


----------



## jamesB

boat ox


----------



## SINC

ox zen


----------



## jamesB

bray zen


----------



## Aurora

bray vary


----------



## jamesB

oh vary


----------



## SINC

oh spray


----------



## kelman

oh stretch


----------



## Aurora

stretch marks


----------



## SINC

marks pot


----------



## jamesB

pot smoker


----------



## Aurora

pot belly


----------



## SINC

belly up (to the bar)


----------



## jamesB

belly dancer


----------



## kelman

pole dancer


----------



## jamesB

pole axed


----------



## kelman

overt axed


----------



## jamesB

overt year


----------



## kelman

overt aching


----------



## eMacMan

overt acting


----------



## jamesB

rhea acting


----------



## kelman

rhea active


----------



## SINC

active itty


----------



## Aurora

retro active


----------



## eMacMan

radio active


----------



## jamesB

radio city


----------



## SINC

city scape


----------



## jamesB

ex scape


----------



## Aurora

Ex caliber


----------



## tilt

Grates ex


----------



## jamesB

tilt said:


> Grates ex


 ouch! ^^^

in grates


----------



## SINC

laugh in


----------



## kelman

in humane


----------



## jamesB

in appropriate


----------



## kelman

in tuition


----------



## jamesB

tuition airy


----------



## SINC

leaf airy


----------



## jamesB

libra airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## Aurora

yeah low


----------



## SINC

low ball


----------



## Aurora

low furs


----------



## SINC

low boy


----------



## Aurora

boy scouts


----------



## jamesB

channel boy


----------



## kelman

channel serf


----------



## jamesB

multi channel


----------



## kelman

multi pull


----------



## Aurora

pull over


----------



## kelman

temp pull


----------



## jamesB

pull man


----------



## kelman

pull lea


----------



## johnp

fond lea


----------



## kelman

fond ewe


----------



## jamesB

fond ling :heybaby:


----------



## johnp

ling cod


----------



## jamesB

cod cheeks


----------



## SINC

wreck cod


----------



## eMacMan

cod iffy


----------



## johnp

cod piece


----------



## eMacMan

cod ling


----------



## johnp

rest ling


----------



## jamesB

rest less


----------



## Aurora

rest rant


----------



## tilt

Rant control


----------



## jamesB

frag rant


----------



## Aurora

cur rant


----------



## SINC

cur chief


----------



## jamesB

cur tail


----------



## Aurora

tail gate


----------



## kelman

proper gate


----------



## Aurora

proper tea


----------



## jamesB

proper lee


----------



## SINC

stagger lee


----------



## johnp

lee pure


----------



## SINC

pure ray


----------



## jamesB

ray ban


----------



## johnp

fore ray


----------



## jamesB

fore rage


----------



## SINC

out rage


----------



## Aurora

out foxed


----------



## jamesB

out sourced


----------



## SINC

burn out


----------



## jamesB

flash burn


----------



## Aurora

flash flood


----------



## SINC

flood plane


----------



## Aurora

plane tiff


----------



## SINC

tiff fanny


----------



## jamesB

fanny pack


----------



## SINC

pack cage


----------



## jamesB

cage gee


----------



## SINC

gee purse


----------



## johnp

con gee (soup)


----------



## Aurora

gee force


----------



## SINC

al gee


----------



## jamesB

gee whiz


----------



## johnp

gee key


----------



## kelman

monk key


----------



## SINC

ham monk


----------



## johnp

shills ham


----------



## Aurora

ham bone


----------



## kelman

ham myrrh


----------



## Aurora

Myrrh myrrh


----------



## kelman

myrrh fee


----------



## jamesB

New fee


----------



## SINC

cough fee


----------



## jamesB

fee bull


----------



## SINC

a bull


----------



## johnp

buy bull


----------



## SINC

stand buy


----------



## tilt

Allah buy


----------



## SINC

buy pass


----------



## jamesB

pass port


----------



## kelman

port seagull (portugal)


----------



## jamesB

Stephen Seagull


----------



## SINC

seagull perch


----------



## johnp

perch ants


----------



## SINC

ants sea


----------



## kelman

pan sea


----------



## johnp

horse sea


----------



## kelman

tip sea


----------



## SINC

tip jar


----------



## kelman

jar gun


----------



## SINC

show gun


----------



## kelman

show down


----------



## SINC

down side


----------



## jamesB

side slip


----------



## tilt

Side err


----------



## eMacMan

slide side


----------



## jamesB

water slide


----------



## SINC

spring water


----------



## Aurora

main spring


----------



## jamesB

water main


----------



## Aurora

Muddy water


----------



## eMacMan

Big Muddy (Neck Deep and the Big Fool says to push on!)


----------



## Aurora

big foot


----------



## kelman

big easy


----------



## SINC

easy street


----------



## kelman

street smart


----------



## SINC

shopper smart


----------



## kelman

attention shopper (s)


----------



## johnp

grass shopper


----------



## jamesB

grass smoker


----------



## johnp

smoker bbq


----------



## Aurora

Grass widow


----------



## jamesB

grass roots


----------



## johnp

bbq smoke

(posts 35556 & 35557 -- out of sync)


----------



## kelman

gun smoke


----------



## johnp

secondhand smoke


----------



## jamesB

Secondhand Rose (as only Barbra Streisand could sing it)


----------



## kelman

rose bowl


----------



## jamesB

rose hips


----------



## johnp

hips ink


----------



## jamesB

lips ink


----------



## Aurora

Hot lips (Houlihan)


----------



## tilt

Pace lips


----------



## kelman

outers pace


----------



## jamesB

pace maker


----------



## SINC

king maker


----------



## jamesB

king salmon


----------



## johnp

call king


----------



## SINC

ray king (the lawn)


----------



## kelman

mass king (tape)


----------



## SINC

morning mass


----------



## kelman

Christ mass


----------



## jamesB

dumb mass


----------



## kelman

rhea mass (and romulus)


----------



## jamesB

gonna rhea


----------



## tilt

Hero gonna (Japanese script)


----------



## jamesB

Hero sandwich


----------



## SINC

hero medal


----------



## jamesB

heavy medal


----------



## SINC

medal alien


----------



## jamesB

alien eight


----------



## johnp

form eight


----------



## kelman

formule eight


----------



## SINC

fortune eight


----------



## jamesB

stray eight


----------



## kelman

ash stray


----------



## SINC

must ash


----------



## johnp

fool ash


----------



## SINC

awe fool


----------



## jamesB

awe sum


----------



## johnp

sum ears


----------



## tilt

Sum buddy (gonna get hurt real bad!)


----------



## jamesB

sum wear


----------



## Aurora

wear wolf


----------



## jamesB

wolf man


----------



## Aurora

man eater


----------



## jamesB

eater rea


----------



## Aurora

force eater


----------



## jamesB

strike force


----------



## SINC

child strike


----------



## jamesB

strike breaker


----------



## SINC

cold strike


----------



## jamesB

chest cold


----------



## kelman

hope chest


----------



## SINC

chest afield


----------



## jamesB

far afield


----------



## SINC

far mers


----------



## eMacMan

far mares


----------



## Aurora

far out


----------



## jamesB

far sighted


----------



## SINC

far thing


----------



## jamesB

far see (Persian)


----------



## johnp

see through


----------



## jamesB

through out


----------



## Aurora

See through


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> see through





Aurora said:


> see through


pan see


----------



## jamesB

pan fried


----------



## Aurora

Sorry 'bout that
pan tees


----------



## jamesB

pan ash


----------



## Aurora

pot ash


----------



## Kale58

Pot Able


Posted with Tapatalk


----------



## johnp

buoy able


----------



## SINC

fan buoy


----------



## Kale58

fan fare


Posted with Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

fan dingo


----------



## tilt

Dingo there (I swear)

Welcome Kale58, to Ehmac!


----------



## SINC

there buy


----------



## johnp

Welcome Kale58, to Ehmac .. a second to that!!

buy low (sell high)


----------



## kelman

hey low


----------



## jamesB

hey ride


----------



## Kale58

Joy ride


----------



## Aurora

joy stick


----------



## Kale58

Stuck man


----------



## jamesB

man grove


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> joy stick





Kale58 said:


> Stuck man





jamesB said:


> man grove


stick curse


----------



## Aurora

walking stick


----------



## SINC

cause stick


----------



## jamesB

cause way


----------



## kelman

bea cause


----------



## SINC

mae bea


----------



## jamesB

bea verse


----------



## SINC

bea muse


----------



## Aurora

bea movie


----------



## JCCanuck

Bea Arthur


----------



## Aurora

bea knee


----------



## SINC

knee highs


----------



## jamesB

highs cool


----------



## SINC

cool hand (luke)


----------



## jamesB

hand shake


----------



## SINC

shake quay


----------



## johnp

kink quay


----------



## SINC

quay bored


----------



## johnp

skeleton quay


----------



## Aurora

quay point


----------



## jamesB

flash point


----------



## SINC

flash bulb


----------



## Aurora

flash mob


----------



## tilt

Mob bile


----------



## Kale58

Mob rule


----------



## SINC

mob ill


----------



## jamesB

ill will


----------



## kelman

good will


----------



## Aurora

will owe


----------



## jamesB

owe nears


----------



## mkcee

Owe nothing


----------



## kelman

wind owe


----------



## SINC

owe nurse


----------



## Aurora

Owe vary


----------



## SINC

vary able


----------



## jamesB

vary bull


----------



## SINC

stay bull


----------



## jamesB

bull only


----------



## SINC

bull lied


----------



## kelman

bull lard


----------



## jamesB

bull finch


----------



## SINC

java finch


----------



## jamesB

java knees


----------



## johnp

knees ox


----------



## jamesB

knock knees


----------



## Aurora

knock wurst


----------



## eMacMan

knock king


----------



## Aurora

engine knock


----------



## johnp

knock cure


----------



## SINC

knock worst


----------



## jamesB

knock up


----------



## SINC

stir up


----------



## Aurora

stir crazy


----------



## jamesB

as stir


----------



## Aurora

Stir up


----------



## jamesB

up pity


----------



## johnp

throne up


----------



## jamesB

dea throne


----------



## SINC

han dea


----------



## tilt

Han sell


----------



## kelman

sell mate


----------



## Kale58

Check mate


----------



## johnp

mate door (ole!!)


----------



## jamesB

door stop


----------



## SINC

door meant


----------



## jamesB

meant tore


----------



## SINC

rest tore


----------



## jamesB

rest stop


----------



## SINC

rest errant


----------



## jamesB

errant lee


----------



## kelman

apparent lee


----------



## Aurora

heir apparent


----------



## jamesB

heir less


----------



## kelman

heir plain


----------



## jamesB

rabbit plain


----------



## kelman

plain fair


----------



## SINC

float plain


----------



## kelman

float some


----------



## SINC

coke float


----------



## jamesB

float able


----------



## SINC

float lone


----------



## jamesB

lone shark


----------



## SINC

ball lone


----------



## jamesB

stall lone


----------



## SINC

stall door


----------



## FlaminWiz

cake stall


----------



## jamesB

short cake


----------



## johnp

short shorts


----------



## kelman

shorts top


----------



## SINC

top dog


----------



## kelman

bus top


----------



## jamesB

bus curse


----------



## FlaminWiz

resource curse


----------



## johnp

whisk curse


----------



## kelman

whisk key


----------



## jamesB

monk key


----------



## kelman

key note


----------



## jamesB

note worthy


----------



## SINC

bank note


----------



## johnp

bank auk


----------



## jamesB

auk word


----------



## SINC

broads word


----------



## jamesB

hot broads


----------



## SINC

hot chilli


----------



## Kale58

Chilli peppers


----------



## jamesB

chilli weather


----------



## Aurora

chilli reception


----------



## jamesB

reception area


----------



## SINC

area rug


----------



## Aurora

rug rats


----------



## SINC

rink rats


----------



## jamesB

rink culls


----------



## SINC

raz culls


----------



## jamesB

raz berry


----------



## SINC

berry bone


----------



## jamesB

bone dry


----------



## SINC

dry fuss (actor)


----------



## jamesB

fuss budget


----------



## SINC

budget session


----------



## johnp

suck session


----------



## jamesB

suck face


----------



## Aurora

Suck cede


----------



## SINC

cede door


----------



## jamesB

cora door


----------



## SINC

cora nation


----------



## tilt

An cora


----------



## Aurora

nation hood


----------



## SINC

four an


----------



## Aurora

four ever


----------



## kelman

four mica


----------



## jamesB

four skin


----------



## johnp

skin tags


----------



## FlaminWiz

laptop skin


----------



## jamesB

skin cancer


----------



## Aurora

skin flint


----------



## johnp

flint stones


----------



## FlaminWiz

stone age


----------



## SINC

iron stones


----------



## johnp

gall stones


----------



## Aurora

gall bladder


----------



## johnp

sea gall


----------



## Aurora

sea sick


----------



## SINC

sick em


----------



## Aurora

em tee


----------



## SINC

tee peas


----------



## eMacMan

whirled peas


----------



## SINC

peas phil


----------



## jamesB

peas ants


----------



## SINC

hip peas


----------



## kelman

too peas (wigs)


----------



## johnp

sweet peas


----------



## kelman

harvest sweet


----------



## SINC

sweet tooth


----------



## kelman

tooth ferry


----------



## Aurora

ferry godmother


----------



## SINC

ref ferry


----------



## jamesB

ferry quickly


----------



## SINC

ferry tails


----------



## jamesB

cat tails


----------



## Aurora

tails pin


----------



## SINC

hair pin


----------



## jamesB

hair ball


----------



## tilt

Hair today (gone tomorrow


----------



## jamesB

hair brain


----------



## SINC

brain fart


----------



## johnp

fart rip


----------



## jamesB

letter rip


----------



## Aurora

Rip tide


----------



## FlaminWiz

high tide


----------



## Aurora

high society


----------



## jamesB

sky high


----------



## SINC

rise sky


----------



## jamesB

son rise


----------



## johnp

ty son (ian)


----------



## jamesB

ty food


----------



## SINC

ty gears


----------



## johnp

pigs ty


----------



## SINC

pigs hit


----------



## jamesB

hit ching


----------



## SINC

hit parade


----------



## tilt

Hit touchy


----------



## johnp

touchy feely


----------



## jamesB

touchy this


----------



## SINC

take this


----------



## jamesB

sweeps take


----------



## SINC

take five


----------



## jamesB

porterhouse take


----------



## SINC

take see


----------



## johnp

see through


----------



## Aurora

through put


----------



## SINC

through ball


----------



## jamesB

basket ball


----------



## SINC

ball baring beejacon


----------



## jamesB

taser ball


----------



## johnp

ball points


----------



## SINC

trim ball


----------



## jamesB

break points


----------



## johnp

ball breakers


----------



## Aurora

masquerade ball


----------



## SINC

ball loon


----------



## johnp

loon knee (so Canadian, eh!!)


----------



## Aurora

knee jerk


----------



## tilt

Knee on


----------



## SINC

phone knee


----------



## jamesB

knee high


----------



## SINC

bali high


----------



## jamesB

bali stir


----------



## SINC

stir time


----------



## johnp

time warps


----------



## SINC

warps peed


----------



## jamesB

eye peed


----------



## SINC

read eye


----------



## jamesB

eye spy


----------



## SINC

spy deer


----------



## jamesB

rain deer


----------



## SINC

four rain


----------



## jamesB

four tune


----------



## Aurora

four legged


----------



## jamesB

four most


----------



## kelman

all most


----------



## SINC

app all


----------



## johnp

app eel


----------



## jamesB

sir eel


----------



## SINC

off eel


----------



## eMacMan

off all


----------



## SINC

off end


----------



## jamesB

send off


----------



## Kale58

Take off... Eh?


----------



## jamesB

sweeps take


----------



## johnp

Irish sweeps


----------



## jamesB

chimney sweeps


----------



## SINC

chimney brick


----------



## jamesB

brick yard


----------



## Aurora

yard arm


----------



## jamesB

strong arm


----------



## johnp

arm forces


----------



## kelman

forces core (and seven years ago)


----------



## SINC

core issue


----------



## kelman

on core


----------



## johnp

finals core


----------



## SINC

core knee


----------



## johnp

phone knee


----------



## SINC

knee deep


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## johnp

deep arts


----------



## SINC

arts how


----------



## kelman

ramp arts


----------



## jamesB

ramp age


----------



## tilt

Age axe


----------



## kelman

age are


----------



## SINC

are mature


----------



## jamesB

are moral


----------



## SINC

comp are


----------



## jamesB

comp hose


----------



## Aurora

hose anna


----------



## SINC

hose say (can you see)


----------



## jamesB

say aunts


----------



## kelman

hearse say


----------



## jamesB

say bull (expensive fur)


----------



## Abby

bull spread


----------



## kelman

sensei bull


----------



## johnp

bah bulls


----------



## SINC

rum bah


----------



## jamesB

rum me


----------



## Aurora

rum our


----------



## SINC

four rum


----------



## johnp

rum barrel (for making "swish", eh!!)


----------



## jamesB

barrel staves (first skis I had as a kid)


----------



## SINC

barrel role


----------



## jamesB

barrel racing (a quarter horse thing)


----------



## johnp

compost barrel


----------



## jamesB

compost pile


----------



## Kale58

Pile on


----------



## tilt

Pile lot


----------



## jamesB

lot eerie


----------



## fantela

lot of,Territory warfare, a multiple player participating battle, is presently the only feature I have found from EdgeWorld, which differs from Backyard Monster.


----------



## jamesB

of fender


----------



## SINC

fender skirts


----------



## johnp

political skirts


----------



## Aurora

pleated skirts


----------



## SINC

skirts ale


----------



## jamesB

imp ale


----------



## SINC

ale ron


----------



## johnp

ron runner (he's spanish, eh)


----------



## SINC

blade runner


----------



## jamesB

hall runner


----------



## SINC

city hall


----------



## kelman

city limits


----------



## jamesB

inner city


----------



## kelman

(what's) ford inner


----------



## jamesB

inner sanctum


----------



## tilt

Inner out?


----------



## Aurora

out cast


----------



## jamesB

she out


----------



## SINC

she pull


----------



## Aurora

pull toy


----------



## SINC

toy iota


----------



## jamesB

talls toy (Russian writer)


----------



## Aurora

Toy story


----------



## jamesB

story bored


----------



## johnp

bored ohm


----------



## jamesB

ohm eater


----------



## tilt

Sweet ohm (Alabama)


----------



## SINC

ohm stead


----------



## johnp

betta ohm


----------



## SINC

betta bundle (on that nag)


----------



## jamesB

software bundle


----------



## SINC

bundle firewood


----------



## jamesB

free firewood


----------



## SINC

born free


----------



## jamesB

born Ultimatum


----------



## kelman

born supremacy


----------



## johnp

previously born


----------



## jamesB

born again (Hallelujah)


----------



## SINC

bar again


----------



## kelman

rhea bar


----------



## SINC

bar made


----------



## kelman

minute made


----------



## SINC

made den


----------



## kelman

den mark


----------



## jamesB

den city


----------



## Aurora

paw city


----------



## SINC

paw stir


----------



## jamesB

paw sibyl


----------



## kelman

paw kit


----------



## Aurora

grand paw


----------



## jamesB

grand ious


----------



## kelman

grand piano


----------



## Aurora

piano recital


----------



## tilt

Piano Reeves


----------



## SINC

reet reeves


----------



## johnp

reet petite


----------



## jamesB

petite four


----------



## Aurora

petite fleur


----------



## johnp

fleur delay (florist got the address wrong)


----------



## SINC

fleur essence


----------



## jamesB

quint essence


----------



## kelman

ella quint


----------



## johnp

Ella Fitzgerald ('the' Ella)


----------



## jamesB

ella feint


----------



## kelman

ella mint


----------



## Aurora

Pepper mint


----------



## kelman

pepper mill


----------



## jamesB

mill ohmeter


----------



## kelman

cent ohmeter


----------



## jamesB

cent impede


----------



## kelman

impede dance


----------



## SINC

kay dance


----------



## kelman

(good) rid dance


----------



## Aurora

sun dance (kid)


----------



## kelman

hula dance


----------



## jamesB

hula hoop


----------



## Aurora

hoop hearted?


----------



## kelman

hoop theratist


----------



## johnp

hoop lah


----------



## SINC

lah bore


----------



## jamesB

bore ring :yawn:


----------



## Aurora

circus ring


----------



## SINC

ring side


----------



## Aurora

side plate


----------



## tilt

Plate toe


----------



## Aurora

toe few (health food)


----------



## jamesB

toe joe (Japanese prime minister during WW2)


----------



## SINC

mow joe


----------



## Aurora

Mow tore


----------



## kelman

tore adore


----------



## SINC

men tore


----------



## kelman

men shun


----------



## SINC

shun day


----------



## johnp

stay shun


----------



## SINC

mane stay


----------



## Aurora

Mane street


----------



## jamesB

street workers


----------



## SINC

mane gee


----------



## jamesB

steel workers


----------



## Aurora

steel toes


----------



## jamesB

tommy toes


----------



## kelman

moment toes


----------



## SINC

toes tee (warm in here)


----------



## jamesB

get toes


----------



## kelman

four get


----------



## SINC

four rest


----------



## jamesB

rest less


----------



## FlaminWiz

rest more


----------



## Aurora

arm rest


----------



## eMacMan

rest errant


----------



## SINC

errant shot


----------



## Aurora

buck shot


----------



## jamesB

shot put


----------



## SINC

she shot


----------



## Aurora

shot glass


----------



## SINC

glass says


----------



## kelman

miss says


----------



## johnp

Miss Daisy


----------



## tilt

Daisy chain


----------



## SINC

sole chain


----------



## jamesB

chain gang


----------



## kelman

gang stir


----------



## jamesB

ass stir (garden flowers)


----------



## kelman

ass fault


----------



## jamesB

fault less


----------



## SINC

knead less


----------



## jamesB

fruit less


----------



## SINC

passion fruit


----------



## jamesB

fruit cake


----------



## Aurora

cake walk


----------



## jamesB

walk about


----------



## SINC

about town


----------



## Aurora

Town house


----------



## johnp

cat house


----------



## Aurora

house guest


----------



## jamesB

guest room


----------



## Aurora

room attic (fever)


----------



## kelman

spore attic


----------



## jamesB

attic ah (Correctional Facility )


----------



## Aurora

system attic


----------



## jamesB

system ick


----------



## Aurora

system preferences


----------



## SINC

pan system (think flower)


----------



## tilt

Pan nick


----------



## SINC

nick all


----------



## jamesB

nick name


----------



## SINC

sur name


----------



## jamesB

Big sur


----------



## kelman

big at


----------



## jamesB

at toll


----------



## kelman

at tempt


----------



## jamesB

tempt rest


----------



## Abby

rest position


----------



## kelman

rest errant


----------



## johnp

floor rest


----------



## SINC

tile floor


----------



## johnp

fir tile


----------



## jamesB

few tile


----------



## SINC

cur few


----------



## Aurora

cur tail


----------



## jamesB

coat tail


----------



## SINC

cock tail


----------



## jamesB

cock fight


----------



## Aurora

stop cock


----------



## SINC

full stop


----------



## jamesB

full deck


----------



## SINC

swab deck


----------



## Aurora

deck hand


----------



## SINC

hand sum


----------



## Aurora

hand picked


----------



## SINC

picked peas


----------



## johnp

peas top


----------



## Aurora

chick peas


----------



## SINC

slur peas


----------



## jamesB

snow peas


----------



## SINC

peas unearth


----------



## kelman

warren peas


----------



## jamesB

unearth lee


----------



## SINC

lee chess


----------



## kelman

SINC said:


> peas unearth





kelman said:


> warren peas





jamesB said:


> unearth lee





SINC said:


> lee chess


oopses?

peas sir (can I have some more?)


----------



## johnp

sir up


----------



## kelman

sir fur


----------



## SINC

ants sir


----------



## Aurora

sir veil


----------



## SINC

sir eel


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## johnp

free sir


----------



## SINC

free bea


----------



## jamesB

free style


----------



## kelman

free dumb


----------



## johnp

dumb heir


----------



## SINC

heir net


----------



## jamesB

enter net


----------



## johnp

trawl net


----------



## jamesB

trawl ermine


----------



## Aurora

forum trawl


----------



## SINC

trawl leers


----------



## jamesB

Montreal Forum


----------



## tilt

Too late James 

With trawl


----------



## Aurora

sop with (camel)


----------



## jamesB

with hers


----------



## SINC

press hers


----------



## jamesB

hers he (chocolate)


----------



## SINC

bans he


----------



## Aurora

he brew


----------



## SINC

brew pub


----------



## jamesB

pub lick


----------



## kelman

lick rush


----------



## SINC

bull rush


----------



## jamesB

bull only


----------



## SINC

only won


----------



## johnp

won tone (monotone)


----------



## SINC

tone deaf


----------



## johnp

flints tone


----------



## jamesB

skin flints


----------



## SINC

flints park


----------



## tilt

Park incense


----------



## johnp

incense cycle


----------



## SINC

cycle kill


----------



## jamesB

KIll Bill


----------



## SINC

hand bill


----------



## jamesB

bill bored


----------



## SINC

bored ohm


----------



## tilt

Chalk bored


----------



## Aurora

school bored


----------



## kelman

school yard


----------



## jamesB

brick yard


----------



## SINC

brick lynn


----------



## tilt

Mad lynn


----------



## SINC

lynn burger


----------



## jamesB

cheese burger


----------



## johnp

say cheese


----------



## SINC

here say


----------



## jamesB

dare say


----------



## tilt

(Open) Say sammy


----------



## jamesB

Say ward


----------



## SINC

ward off


----------



## jamesB

Auk ward


----------



## SINC

four ward


----------



## Aurora

Great auk


----------



## SINC

ward bond (old western actor)


----------



## jamesB

bond oh (automotive body filler)


----------



## SINC

oh maw


----------



## Aurora

oh penned


----------



## SINC

oh leo


----------



## jamesB

oh my


----------



## SINC

my place


----------



## Aurora

Ball my


----------



## jamesB

Play ball


----------



## kelman

diss play


----------



## jamesB

diss appointed


----------



## kelman

diss may


----------



## SINC

may pole


----------



## kelman

may den


----------



## SINC

den city


----------



## tilt

Noun den


----------



## Aurora

den city


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> den city





Aurora said:


> den city


(I think I heard an echo)

den note


----------



## eMacMan

Den Verdé


----------



## jamesB

den sure


----------



## SINC

close sure


----------



## Aurora

close encounter


----------



## kelman

encounter ring


----------



## SINC

ring gear


----------



## jamesB

ring finger


----------



## SINC

the finger


----------



## jamesB

war finger


----------



## SINC

sue war


----------



## tilt

Sue doe


----------



## SINC

doe nut


----------



## johnp

nut cases (difficult to digest)


----------



## kelman

Justin cases (backups)


----------



## SINC

suit cases


----------



## kelman

leisure suit (larry)


----------



## johnp

kelman said:


> leisure suit (larry)


Ouch ...now that brought some fond memories!!! :clap:

wet suit


----------



## SINC

silo wet


----------



## Aurora

(in God ) wet rust


----------



## SINC

rust bucket


----------



## jamesB

rust tick


----------



## SINC

four rust


----------



## Aurora

four tune


----------



## kelman

car tune


----------



## jamesB

car mell


----------



## SINC

mell owe


----------



## kelman

owe nurse


----------



## tilt

Owe my!


----------



## jamesB

my ill (before we went metric)


----------



## eMacMan

Nike ill (cold med)


----------



## SINC

pickled ill


----------



## Niteshooter

extremely ill


----------



## SINC

ill lead


----------



## jamesB

ill legitimate


----------



## SINC

legitimate entry


----------



## kelman

illegal entry


----------



## jamesB

re entry


----------



## kelman

re veal


----------



## SINC

veal cutlet


----------



## tilt

(I) Veal never!


----------



## kelman

never land


----------



## jamesB

promise land


----------



## kelman

eye land


----------



## johnp

newfound land


----------



## jamesB

land lady


----------



## johnp

Lady Day (Billie Holiday)


----------



## Aurora

day trip


----------



## SINC

twos day


----------



## johnp

day oh (daylight come, and I want go home)


----------



## jamesB

oh nears


----------



## kelman

wind oh


----------



## jamesB

wind lass


----------



## SINC

lass sue


----------



## Aurora

cut lass


----------



## kelman

cut let


----------



## SINC

honey cut (M*A*S*H)


----------



## jamesB

honey due


----------



## Aurora

Due course


----------



## kelman

course age


----------



## SINC

race course


----------



## jamesB

tail race


----------



## kelman

human race


----------



## SINC

(without) at race


----------



## eMacMan

saving race


----------



## SINC

race sea


----------



## jamesB

eye sea (slippery)


----------



## SINC

pink eye


----------



## johnp

sock eye


----------



## jamesB

fish eye


----------



## SINC

blow fish


----------



## jamesB

blow hard


----------



## SINC

hard corpse


----------



## Aurora

hard times


----------



## jamesB

multiple times


----------



## tilt

Times tamp


----------



## kelman

postage tamp


----------



## Aurora

tamp on


----------



## kelman

clap on


----------



## Aurora

on going


----------



## kelman

on guard


----------



## jamesB

right guard


----------



## SINC

eyes right


----------



## kelman

eyes trane


----------



## jamesB

trane station


----------



## kelman

trane wreck


----------



## SINC

sole trane


----------



## kelman

trane tracts


----------



## SINC

fright trane


----------



## jamesB

fright end


----------



## SINC

end run


----------



## jamesB

end during


----------



## SINC

deep end


----------



## jamesB

deep throat


----------



## SINC

jet throat (wasn't he on the Beverly Hillbillies?)


----------



## jamesB

jet sons


----------



## SINC

sons pot


----------



## johnp

pot stickers


----------



## jamesB

pot luck


----------



## johnp

stink pot


----------



## Aurora

Pot ehmac (G Washington crossed it)


----------



## kelman

dyne ehmac


----------



## SINC

dyne ammo


----------



## jamesB

ammo nite


----------



## tilt

Nite rate


----------



## SINC

two nite


----------



## kelman

two fur


----------



## Aurora

Fur long


----------



## SINC

long jump


----------



## Aurora

jump rope


----------



## jamesB

long shot


----------



## SINC

rope burn


----------



## kelman

rope purse


----------



## johnp

lasso rope


----------



## jamesB

tow rope


----------



## SINC

tow bar


----------



## Aurora

tow jam


----------



## SINC

jam jar


----------



## jamesB

jar head


----------



## Aurora

head lice


----------



## jamesB

head case


----------



## johnp

dead head (ahead!!!)


----------



## Aurora

dead reckoning


----------



## SINC

knee dead


----------



## johnp

skin knee


----------



## jamesB

skin head


----------



## SINC

wife skin


----------



## kelman

four skin


----------



## tilt

Wife eye


----------



## jamesB

eye spy


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> wife skin





kelman said:


> four skin





tilt said:


> Wife eye





jamesB said:


> eye spy


camp four


----------



## kelman

four bid


----------



## SINC

more bid


----------



## jamesB

stew bid


----------



## kelman

stew purr


----------



## SINC

beef stew


----------



## johnp

stew ball (was a race horse, ... )


----------



## SINC

meat ball


----------



## eMacMan

ball ox


----------



## SINC

deet ox


----------



## Aurora

deet err


----------



## SINC

comfort err


----------



## jamesB

err ant


----------



## kelman

ant sir


----------



## SINC

cur ant


----------



## jamesB

cur sir


----------



## SINC

cur led


----------



## kelman

cur lea


----------



## johnp

blink cur


----------



## Aurora

cur few


----------



## kelman

sew cur


----------



## SINC

sew grain


----------



## kelman

sew diem


----------



## Aurora

sew briquet


----------



## kelman

sew hoe


----------



## SINC

hoe down


----------



## johnp

down count


----------



## jamesB

down spout


----------



## kelman

down pore


----------



## johnp

eider down


----------



## SINC

show down


----------



## kelman

gong show


----------



## SINC

bong gong


----------



## Aurora

hash bong


----------



## jamesB

bong goes


----------



## SINC

tan goes


----------



## kelman

tan jeers


----------



## SINC

rat tan


----------



## jamesB

rat fink


----------



## SINC

rink rat


----------



## Aurora

mixed rink


----------



## kelman

spiked rink


----------



## SINC

rink culls


----------



## jamesB

roller rink


----------



## SINC

roller over


----------



## johnp

holey roller


----------



## SINC

roller derby


----------



## johnp

roller coaster


----------



## tilt

Coaster recall


----------



## jamesB

recall lection


----------



## kelman

cell lection


----------



## tilt

Cell by


----------



## SINC

by nary


----------



## kelman

by polar


----------



## SINC

polar bare


----------



## johnp

bare all


----------



## Aurora

bare essentials


----------



## kelman

poo bare


----------



## jamesB

dog poo


----------



## SINC

poo che


----------



## kelman

sham poo


----------



## SINC

sham wow


----------



## tilt

Sham pain


----------



## SINC

sham an


----------



## jamesB

an droid


----------



## kelman

an sir


----------



## Aurora

sir cut


----------



## kelman

sir face


----------



## SINC

face off


----------



## jamesB

off ended


----------



## SINC

off set


----------



## kelman

off full


----------



## SINC

full ear (brush man)


----------



## jamesB

inner ear


----------



## SINC

inner tube


----------



## kelman

inner sanctum


----------



## SINC

sanctum ominous


----------



## kelman

sanctum odeum


----------



## jamesB

odeum cineplex


----------



## SINC

nickel odeum


----------



## eMacMan

pi nickel


----------



## SINC

pi nuts


----------



## jamesB

pi squared


----------



## kelman

pi rate


----------



## SINC

going rate


----------



## kelman

on going


----------



## SINC

rave on


----------



## johnp

eye on


----------



## SINC

on word


----------



## Aurora

carry on


----------



## jamesB

on bored


----------



## johnp

lion on


----------



## jamesB

always lion


----------



## SINC

che lion (a mod here)


----------



## kelman

lion eyes


----------



## johnp

simon eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes cycle


----------



## johnp

eyes late


----------



## SINC

late lea


----------



## jamesB

lea tarred


----------



## johnp

apparent lea


----------



## jamesB

not apparent


----------



## SINC

knows not


----------



## Aurora

knows guard


----------



## SINC

guard den


----------



## jamesB

den city


----------



## Aurora

den eye


----------



## jamesB

den ounce


----------



## SINC

ann ounce


----------



## jamesB

ann axed


----------



## SINC

overt axed


----------



## jamesB

overt urn


----------



## SINC

brass urn


----------



## kelman

reel urn


----------



## Aurora

greek urn


----------



## kelman

right urn (Clyde)


----------



## jamesB

urn null


----------



## kelman

null iffy


----------



## jamesB

kern null


----------



## SINC

kern nail


----------



## jamesB

finger nail


----------



## kelman

lady finger


----------



## SINC

lucky lady


----------



## johnp

lady luck


----------



## jamesB

pot luck


----------



## SINC

pot seagull


----------



## kelman

steven seagull


----------



## jamesB

Es steven (Sask.)


----------



## SINC

even steven


----------



## jamesB

even tule


----------



## SINC

even keel


----------



## jamesB

keel over


----------



## Macmike41

over tired


----------



## SINC

Welcome, Macmike41!

rubber tired


----------



## jamesB

rubber down


----------



## SINC

hoser down


----------



## jamesB

eider down


----------



## SINC

son down


----------



## jamesB

dim son


----------



## SINC

dim wit


----------



## kelman

wit send


----------



## jamesB

knit wit


----------



## Aurora

louse knit


----------



## kelman

knit pic


----------



## jamesB

close knit


----------



## tilt

(Inspector) Close Oh


----------



## jamesB

Oh Canada


----------



## SINC

keen oh


----------



## kelman

lot oh


----------



## SINC

oh mar


----------



## Aurora

mar odd


----------



## SINC

mar reed


----------



## jamesB

reed eem


----------



## Aurora

reed act


----------



## jamesB

act oar


----------



## SINC

eagles oar


----------



## jamesB

oar knot


----------



## Aurora

oar ally


----------



## kelman

oar range


----------



## SINC

range rover


----------



## kelman

moe rover


----------



## SINC

key moe


----------



## kelman

moe par


----------



## jamesB

par cell


----------



## kelman

par take


----------



## johnp

Take Five (Dave Brubeck et al at their finest!!)


----------



## kelman

five endive (cheap store)


----------



## jamesB

five finger (sandwich)


----------



## johnp

finger salutes


----------



## Aurora

royal salutes


----------



## tilt

Royal tea


----------



## johnp

tea totalers


----------



## SINC

nez tea


----------



## johnp

tea slips


----------



## kelman

dane tea


----------



## tilt

Dane night


----------



## kelman

or dane


----------



## Aurora

or gate


----------



## SINC

bang or (Maine)


----------



## Aurora

big bang


----------



## kelman

big mac


----------



## SINC

big gar (Sask.)


----------



## kelman

gar land


----------



## Aurora

land fill


----------



## kelman

fill bert


----------



## jamesB

bert ha


----------



## SINC

heli bert


----------



## jamesB

heli port


----------



## SINC

port age


----------



## johnp

vintage port


----------



## SINC

vintage car


----------



## jamesB

car hop


----------



## SINC

hop scotch


----------



## jamesB

books hop


----------



## SINC

pocket books


----------



## johnp

(the) 'Pocket Rocket'


----------



## SINC

rocket ship


----------



## Aurora

ship ahoy


----------



## jamesB

town ship


----------



## johnp

ship shape


----------



## kelman

shape up


----------



## jamesB

pear shape


----------



## tilt

App pear


----------



## johnp

pear pressure


----------



## kelman

under pressure


----------



## SINC

under estimate


----------



## kelman

under dog


----------



## johnp

dog heir


----------



## SINC

heir ball


----------



## johnp

thrown heir


----------



## SINC

thrown pass


----------



## johnp

pass intercepted


----------



## jamesB

pass port


----------



## kelman

pass tents


----------



## SINC

tents hun


----------



## jamesB

pre tents


----------



## kelman

pre pair


----------



## SINC

oh pair


----------



## kelman

pair tree


----------



## jamesB

shoe tree


----------



## kelman

dirty tree (newfie number)


----------



## jamesB

whiffle tree


----------



## SINC

lava tree


----------



## kelman

back lava


----------



## SINC

lava lamp


----------



## kelman

seek lamp


----------



## johnp

lamp ray


----------



## SINC

ray ban


----------



## jamesB

ray see


----------



## johnp

more ray


----------



## jamesB

more bid


----------



## SINC

bid card


----------



## johnp

card amen (the spice)


----------



## Aurora

amen dead


----------



## kelman

amen overboard


----------



## tilt

Topper amen (noodles)


----------



## kelman

bottles topper


----------



## SINC

topper up


----------



## jamesB

crimes topper


----------



## SINC

heinous crimes


----------



## kelman

crimes seen


----------



## jamesB

sight seen


----------



## kelman

sight unseen


----------



## Aurora

camp sight


----------



## jamesB

camp out


----------



## kelman

peace out


----------



## SINC

won peace


----------



## Aurora

peace nick


----------



## jamesB

pick nick


----------



## kelman

nick cull


----------



## Aurora

Snore cull


----------



## jamesB

pick cull


----------



## eMacMan

cull radio


----------



## tilt

Pass cull


----------



## johnp

cull herd (greens)


----------



## jamesB

cow herd


----------



## kelman

cow ward


----------



## jamesB

four ward


----------



## johnp

ward robes


----------



## kelman

mike robes


----------



## jamesB

black robes


----------



## kelman

black jack (shellac)


----------



## tilt

High Jack


----------



## kelman

high ball


----------



## jamesB

ate ball


----------



## kelman

ate trac


----------



## jamesB

trac tore


----------



## Aurora

tore adore


----------



## jamesB

Hume adore


----------



## kelman

hume ore


----------



## SINC

ore gone


----------



## kelman

ore fuss


----------



## jamesB

fuss budget


----------



## tilt

Of fuss


----------



## kelman

fuss bucket


----------



## johnp

bucket list


----------



## kelman

list tureen


----------



## SINC

pee list


----------



## johnp

group pee


----------



## kelman

pee pea


----------



## tilt

Pee tree (dish)


----------



## Aurora

tree son


----------



## jamesB

tea tree (oil)


----------



## johnp

naught tea


----------



## Aurora

dread nought


----------



## jamesB

tea mate


----------



## johnp

might tea


----------



## jamesB

might tier


----------



## tilt

tier duct


----------



## jamesB

heir duct


----------



## kelman

duct I'll


----------



## jamesB

duct under


----------



## kelman

duct tape


----------



## jamesB

tape worm


----------



## kelman

worm hole


----------



## SINC

glow worm


----------



## kelman

allah glow


----------



## jamesB

after glow


----------



## SINC

their after


----------



## jamesB

their four


----------



## johnp

four tresses


----------



## jamesB

weight tresses (at Hooters :love2


----------



## kelman

fore tresses


----------



## jamesB

for tresses (hat-trick)


----------



## Aurora

for flusher


----------



## Abby

motor flusher


----------



## kelman

motor mouth


----------



## SINC

mouth thee


----------



## jamesB

mouth wash


----------



## Aurora

Back wash


----------



## jamesB

back words


----------



## Aurora

Words myth


----------



## kelman

blacks myth


----------



## SINC

myth taken


----------



## jamesB

myth stick


----------



## kelman

miss stick


----------



## SINC

clock stick


----------



## jamesB

clock wise


----------



## SINC

wise sirs (rye)


----------



## jamesB

length wise


----------



## SINC

wise men


----------



## kelman

eh men


----------



## Aurora

men tore


----------



## jamesB

tore adore


----------



## kelman

tore shun


----------



## Aurora

Mar shun


----------



## SINC

mar reed


----------



## Aurora

reed act


----------



## SINC

reed aloud


----------



## jamesB

pure reed


----------



## SINC

class pure (the friendly ghost)


----------



## jamesB

class ick


----------



## SINC

ick abode (Crane)


----------



## jamesB

airs ick


----------



## SINC

airs hip


----------



## jamesB

hip pea


----------



## SINC

pea sent


----------



## jamesB

sent tree


----------



## SINC

press sent


----------



## jamesB

cider press


----------



## SINC

press room


----------



## jamesB

ball room (boxers)


----------



## Aurora

room errs


----------



## jamesB

room inboard


----------



## johnp

inboard outboard


----------



## jamesB

inboard engine


----------



## SINC

engine near


----------



## Aurora

near miss


----------



## SINC

vein near


----------



## johnp

vein us


----------



## Aurora

weather vein


----------



## SINC

urso vein


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> urso vein


Good one

Vein coat


----------



## jamesB

prime coat


----------



## kelman

prime time


----------



## jamesB

party time


----------



## kelman

Justin time


----------



## Aurora

time machine


----------



## jamesB

machine code


----------



## kelman

area code


----------



## SINC

morse code


----------



## Aurora

code blue


----------



## SINC

blue buoy


----------



## jamesB

blue moon


----------



## Aurora

moon river


----------



## SINC

moon beam


----------



## jamesB

beam murre


----------



## kelman

murre curry


----------



## jamesB

curry comb


----------



## johnp

honey comb (won't you be my baby?)


----------



## SINC

comb over


----------



## jamesB

comb ovulate


----------



## johnp

cock's comb


----------



## jamesB

shuttle cock's


----------



## SINC

space shuttle


----------



## jamesB

outer space


----------



## SINC

outer limit


----------



## jamesB

limit ted


----------



## SINC

limit out (fishing)


----------



## jamesB

out house


----------



## SINC

house husband


----------



## johnp

hen house


----------



## SINC

surge hen


----------



## jamesB

hen pecked


----------



## tilt

Pecked oral


----------



## jamesB

oral hygiene


----------



## SINC

oral sax


----------



## johnp

phone sax


----------



## SINC

sax iPhone


----------



## jamesB

iPhone you (later)


----------



## Aurora

You tube


----------



## eMacMan

boob tube


----------



## Aurora

tube add (so sad)


----------



## jamesB

inner tube


----------



## SINC

tube or (not to be)


----------



## jamesB

meant or


----------



## Aurora

sea meant


----------



## SINC

sea faring


----------



## Aurora

Plane faring


----------



## jamesB

hydro plane


----------



## Aurora

hydro damn


----------



## SINC

damn near


----------



## jamesB

nowhere near


----------



## johnp

nowhere atoll


----------



## kelman

nothing atoll


----------



## eMacMan

Bikini atoll


----------



## jamesB

Bikini line


----------



## johnp

teeny bikini (weeny one!!)


----------



## SINC

teeny bopper


----------



## johnp

Big Bopper (chantilly lace, and a pretty face, et al)


----------



## tilt

Big balls!


----------



## johnp

fury balls


----------



## jamesB

Great balls (of fire)


----------



## Aurora

Fire great


----------



## jamesB

fire irons


----------



## SINC

staff fire


----------



## jamesB

staff infection


----------



## SINC

flag staff


----------



## kelman

flag pole


----------



## johnp

pole dancing


----------



## SINC

pole lash


----------



## jamesB

pole axed


----------



## kelman

jiffy pole


----------



## Aurora

may pole


----------



## SINC

may berry


----------



## kelman

may fare


----------



## SINC

may fly


----------



## kelman

home may


----------



## Aurora

may tag


----------



## kelman

ellie may (beverley hillbillies)


----------



## jamesB

some ellie (Africa)


----------



## SINC

tyre some


----------



## jamesB

tyre iron


----------



## SINC

tyre raid


----------



## johnp

balloon tyre


----------



## SINC

tyre tread


----------



## Aurora

tread mill


----------



## johnp

mill right


----------



## SINC

right wail


----------



## kelman

right oh


----------



## johnp

play right


----------



## jamesB

play around


----------



## kelman

play ground


----------



## SINC

ground zero


----------



## Aurora

ground hog


----------



## tilt

Hog wash


----------



## SINC

hog many


----------



## jamesB

hog back


----------



## kelman

back bacon


----------



## jamesB

out back


----------



## johnp

burn out


----------



## SINC

awe burn


----------



## kelman

awe sum


----------



## Aurora

sum pump


----------



## SINC

boo sum


----------



## tilt

Boo bees


----------



## SINC

bees wax


----------



## Aurora

wax museum


----------



## jamesB

wax works


----------



## SINC

works hop


----------



## johnp

hop scotch


----------



## SINC

scotch thistle


----------



## johnp

thistle burrs


----------



## Aurora

thistle do


----------



## SINC

do wing


----------



## johnp

you wing (Dallas family)


----------



## kelman

you log


----------



## SINC

log inn


----------



## johnp

fish inn


----------



## kelman

craw fish


----------



## eMacMan

craw lure


----------



## SINC

lure red


----------



## kelman

red alley


----------



## johnp

alley oop


----------



## Aurora

Onions oop


----------



## kelman

torrent onions (torontonians)


----------



## johnp

onions kins


----------



## SINC

kins hip


----------



## tilt

Pump kins


----------



## SINC

may kins


----------



## eMacMan

kins hip


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> kins hip





eMacMan said:


> kins hip


^ Uh oh.

baud kins


----------



## kelman

baud departs


----------



## jamesB

baud dee


----------



## SINC

baud rate


----------



## kelman

pie rate


----------



## SINC

grew pie


----------



## jamesB

mag pie


----------



## Aurora

pie chart


----------



## jamesB

pie bald


----------



## johnp

foreigns pie


----------



## jamesB

cow pie


----------



## johnp

pie rex


----------



## tilt

Pie us


----------



## SINC

core us


----------



## jamesB

core application


----------



## SINC

lines core


----------



## jamesB

lines man


----------



## Aurora

Man tell


----------



## jamesB

Man dingo


----------



## Aurora

man hole


----------



## kelman

hew man


----------



## SINC

cash hew


----------



## kelman

cash ear


----------



## jamesB

ear lee


----------



## kelman

sows ear


----------



## jamesB

goody ear (tires)


----------



## SINC

corn ear


----------



## Aurora

uni corn


----------



## SINC

corn dog


----------



## jamesB

dog soldier


----------



## SINC

lap dog


----------



## jamesB

lap dancing


----------



## SINC

gal lap


----------



## Rps

gal leon ( a Spanish wooden ship with a little licence in the spelling , or a female town in Mexico )


----------



## SINC

camille leon


----------



## jamesB

nape leon


----------



## SINC

can nape


----------



## johnp

cats can


----------



## SINC

tie cats


----------



## Aurora

tie breaker


----------



## kelman

my tie


----------



## johnp

tie dyed


----------



## tilt

Why dyed


----------



## kelman

why den


----------



## SINC

den mother


----------



## jamesB

den city


----------



## SINC

city council


----------



## jamesB

council bluff


----------



## SINC

bluff aloe


----------



## jamesB

aloe media


----------



## SINC

aloe bridge


----------



## kelman

aloe there


----------



## SINC

aloe blow


----------



## jamesB

blow hard


----------



## SINC

hard nut


----------



## jamesB

nut bar


----------



## Aurora

Bar sinister


----------



## SINC

bar stool


----------



## Aurora

Foot stool


----------



## SINC

stool sample


----------



## Aurora

stool pidgeon


----------



## jamesB

Racing pidgeon


----------



## Aurora

Pigeon toed


----------



## SINC

vet toed


----------



## tilt

Toed stool


----------



## johnp

baggages toed


----------



## SINC

step stool


----------



## johnp

Oops, sorry about that ... mispelled "toed" in my original reply.

artist stool


----------



## kelman

escape artist


----------



## jamesB

escape route


----------



## SINC

ford escape


----------



## jamesB

hair ford (big cow)


----------



## SINC

hair cut


----------



## jamesB

cut above


----------



## SINC

mass cut


----------



## Rps

cut lass


----------



## SINC

looking lass


----------



## kelman

lass sue


----------



## johnp

sue mai (dim sum dumplings)


----------



## kelman

sue veneer


----------



## SINC

the sue


----------



## jamesB

purr sue


----------



## johnp

cast purr


----------



## jamesB

cast away


----------



## SINC

four cast


----------



## tilt

kelman said:


> sue veneer


Good one. I am taking the easy way out.

Four play


----------



## kelman

tilt said:


> Good one. I am taking the easy way out.
> 
> Four play


thanks

four fit


----------



## jamesB

four flusher


----------



## SINC

cam four


----------



## kelman

cam median


----------



## SINC

emails cam


----------



## Aurora

cam shaft


----------



## SINC

cam motion


----------



## jamesB

loco motion


----------



## SINC

plumb loco


----------



## jamesB

plumb able


----------



## SINC

plumb bob


----------



## jamesB

cab bob


----------



## SINC

cab boost


----------



## johnp

pickets cab


----------



## jamesB

cab forward


----------



## SINC

cab over


----------



## tilt

Wounds cab


----------



## Aurora

taxi cab


----------



## johnp

Cab Calloway


----------



## jamesB

cab net


----------



## SINC

fish net


----------



## jamesB

enter net


----------



## SINC

civic enter


----------



## jamesB

civic ally


----------



## SINC

honda civic


----------



## jamesB

civic center


----------



## SINC

center ice


----------



## Aurora

ice capades


----------



## jamesB

polar ice


----------



## SINC

bye polar


----------



## jamesB

polar eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes write


----------



## kelman

eyes pie


----------



## jamesB

bedroom eyes


----------



## SINC

four eyes


----------



## kelman

ten four


----------



## SINC

four tune


----------



## kelman

car tune


----------



## SINC

car rear


----------



## kelman

rear range


----------



## jamesB

rear seat


----------



## johnp

seat rip


----------



## jamesB

letter rip


----------



## kelman

rip tide


----------



## tilt

Pep tide


----------



## jamesB

Yule tide


----------



## johnp

appart tide


----------



## kelman

appart meant


----------



## jamesB

meant or


----------



## johnp

base meant


----------



## jamesB

base bored


----------



## Aurora

base guitar


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## SINC

free base


----------



## Aurora

Base camp


----------



## tilt

Base sick


----------



## jamesB

sick bay


----------



## tilt

Sick end


----------



## SINC

sick cull


----------



## jamesB

cull lender


----------



## SINC

raz cull


----------



## johnp

tick cull


----------



## tilt

Drums tick


----------



## johnp

free drums


----------



## SINC

drums kin


----------



## kelman

drums ette


----------



## johnp

cooking drums (the fish)


----------



## jamesB

cooking oil


----------



## johnp

cooking jazz (with Miles, et al)


----------



## jamesB

cooking meth


----------



## SINC

meth odd


----------



## jamesB

odd couple


----------



## Aurora

peep odd


----------



## jamesB

peep ought


----------



## SINC

peep pull


----------



## jamesB

pew pull


----------



## SINC

cup pull


----------



## jamesB

butter cup


----------



## Aurora

Sea cup


----------



## jamesB

Hick cup


----------



## johnp

cup cakes


----------



## jamesB

layer cakes


----------



## Aurora

cakes ail


----------



## SINC

cup cakes


----------



## Aurora

measuring cup


----------



## SINC

measuring distance


----------



## tilt

Alms distance


----------



## SINC

nape alms


----------



## jamesB

can nape (finger food)


----------



## SINC

nape alley (that's amore!)


----------



## kelman

alley oop


----------



## Aurora

alley cat


----------



## jamesB

cat house


----------



## SINC

cab house


----------



## Aurora

House arrest


----------



## SINC

house sit


----------



## jamesB

sit com


----------



## SINC

com post


----------



## jamesB

post tit (notes)


----------



## johnp

tit mouse


----------



## SINC

tit tease


----------



## Aurora

strip tease


----------



## jamesB

weather strip


----------



## JCCanuck

strip loin


----------



## johnp

loin cloth


----------



## jamesB

purr loin


----------



## SINC

sue purr


----------



## Aurora

purr chase


----------



## jamesB

purr scent


----------



## Aurora

con scent


----------



## johnp

prey scent


----------



## jamesB

lamp prey


----------



## SINC

lava lamp


----------



## Aurora

lava tory


----------



## tilt

Buck lava


----------



## Aurora

buck tooth


----------



## SINC

saw buck


----------



## Aurora

see saw


----------



## kelman

saw tooth


----------



## jamesB

saw bones


----------



## SINC

sea saw


----------



## jamesB

saw bill


----------



## SINC

stay bill


----------



## kelman

way bill


----------



## SINC

fare way


----------



## jamesB

through fare


----------



## Aurora

Fare trade


----------



## jamesB

trade goods


----------



## Aurora

goods american


----------



## jamesB

american pie


----------



## johnp

pie squared


----------



## SINC

squared eel


----------



## johnp

smoked eel (NS style - yum!!)


----------



## SINC

four eel


----------



## tilt

(I bear him no) eel wheel


----------



## kelman

sir eel


----------



## SINC

app eel


----------



## johnp

eel grass


----------



## jamesB

grass hopper


----------



## SINC

grass skirt


----------



## johnp

pro grass


----------



## SINC

pro session


----------



## johnp

session ale


----------



## jamesB

aired ale


----------



## SINC

imp aired


----------



## jamesB

imp lie


----------



## kelman

imp load


----------



## SINC

load dead


----------



## Aurora

dead head


----------



## SINC

.


jamesB said:


> imp lie





Aurora said:


> dead head


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jamesB
> imp lie
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Aurora
> dead head


And your point is...?

dead wrong


----------



## SINC

wrong font


----------



## jamesB

font anal


----------



## SINC

font leroy


----------



## johnp

(bad, bad) Leroy Brown


----------



## jamesB

brown bagging


----------



## kelman

brown nosing


----------



## johnp

nosing around


----------



## kelman

bull nosing


----------



## johnp

scram bull


----------



## jamesB

bull only


----------



## johnp

buy bull


----------



## jamesB

bull durham


----------



## SINC

durham wheat


----------



## jamesB

wheat chaff


----------



## SINC

cur chaff


----------



## johnp

cur raying


----------



## jamesB

cur reed (chicken)


----------



## SINC

newb reed


----------



## jamesB

dec reed


----------



## johnp

ugh reed


----------



## SINC

wet reed


----------



## tilt

Her reed


----------



## jamesB

Her she (chocolate)


----------



## SINC

she pull


----------



## jamesB

pull over


----------



## johnp

dough pull


----------



## SINC

dough head


----------



## jamesB

head land


----------



## SINC

waters head


----------



## tilt

Give head


----------



## jamesB

fore give


----------



## kelman

fore score


----------



## jamesB

fore shore


----------



## SINC

watt fore


----------



## kelman

watt sup


----------



## SINC

sup purse


----------



## eMacMan

sup hose


----------



## kelman

sup owes


----------



## SINC

owes pray


----------



## kelman

owes hey (can you see by the dawns early light)


----------



## SINC

hey maker


----------



## kelman

hey cede


----------



## SINC

cede air


----------



## jamesB

air bud


----------



## kelman

rows bud


----------



## jamesB

rows water


----------



## SINC

fur rows


----------



## jamesB

fur nature


----------



## tilt

Fur get


----------



## SINC

get tow


----------



## jamesB

mid get


----------



## kelman

mid dull


----------



## SINC

hue mid


----------



## tilt

Hue lorry (Dr. House)


----------



## SINC

hue stun


----------



## johnp

Hue Heffner


----------



## SINC

sports hue


----------



## johnp

fist sports


----------



## kelman

sports car


----------



## JCCanuck

car tune


----------



## kelman

car bun


----------



## SINC

bun dells


----------



## Aurora

Can dells


----------



## kelman

two can


----------



## JCCanuck

two que


----------



## kelman

tow que


----------



## jamesB

que wheezy


----------



## SINC

que bick


----------



## jamesB

bick lighter


----------



## SINC

flick lighter


----------



## johnp

chick flick


----------



## SINC

chick lets


----------



## tilt

Lets go


----------



## Aurora

Go fur


----------



## kelman

fur NAS


----------



## jamesB

A nas


----------



## SINC

nas tea


----------



## kelman

nas trill


----------



## jamesB

trill ogee


----------



## SINC

ogee whiz


----------



## tilt

Whiz dumb


----------



## jamesB

dumb bell


----------



## johnp

boar dumb


----------



## tilt

Boar alice


----------



## johnp

boar earing


----------



## SINC

slum boar


----------



## jamesB

boar dead


----------



## johnp

dead head (ahead!!)


----------



## jamesB

dead reckoning


----------



## kelman

deepen dead


----------



## jamesB

dead wait


----------



## Aurora

dead reckoning


----------



## jamesB

jamesB said:


> dead reckoning





Aurora said:


> dead reckoning


Plagiarism, I'm gonna sue! 

dead bolt


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> Plagiarism, I'm gonna sue!
> 
> dead bolt


So, what's your point?

lightning bolt


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> So, what's your point?
> 
> lightning bolt


What part of the word 'sue' don't you understand? 

lightning rod


----------



## tilt

Greased lightning


----------



## kelman

greased palm


----------



## jamesB

palm reading


----------



## SINC

nay palm


----------



## jamesB

nay sayer


----------



## SINC

sooth sayer


----------



## Rps

Four Sooth ( I was almost gonna put Leo Sayer )


----------



## SINC

four toon


----------



## Rps

Four Play


----------



## SINC

oz play (oriental bird)


----------



## jamesB

play mate


----------



## SINC

mate real


----------



## Rps

Real Estate


----------



## SINC

estate tacks


----------



## Aurora

Income tacks


----------



## jamesB

smokes tacks


----------



## Aurora

Tacks haven


----------



## SINC

cleans haven


----------



## johnp

cleans tart


----------



## SINC

tart are


----------



## tilt

Reese tart


----------



## jamesB

tart arian


----------



## SINC

butter tart


----------



## tilt

Butter not!


----------



## Aurora

butter fingers


----------



## SINC

garlic butter


----------



## kelman

garlic press


----------



## jamesB

press room


----------



## SINC

room bah


----------



## kelman

baa room


----------



## jamesB

panic room


----------



## Aurora

mush room


----------



## SINC

squaw mush (BC)


----------



## jamesB

squaw berry


----------



## SINC

pass squaw (street in Regina)


----------



## jamesB

pass age


----------



## SINC

pass tour


----------



## Aurora

Pass port


----------



## SINC

port age


----------



## jamesB

port lee


----------



## SINC

odd lee


----------



## johnp

lee pear


----------



## jamesB

rhea pear


----------



## SINC

pear son


----------



## johnp

knee son


----------



## tilt

Son burn


----------



## kelman

buy son


----------



## jamesB

Son net


----------



## kelman

fish net


----------



## SINC

sell fish


----------



## johnp

folk sell


----------



## Aurora

plain folk


----------



## jamesB

airy plain


----------



## SINC

plain deal


----------



## jamesB

eye deal


----------



## SINC

eye con


----------



## kelman

rib eye


----------



## jamesB

eye bolt


----------



## kelman

pink eye


----------



## SINC

pink panther


----------



## jamesB

pink hose


----------



## SINC

hose say


----------



## Aurora

say chells


----------



## jamesB

here say


----------



## SINC

say burrs


----------



## Aurora

burrs aerie


----------



## eMacMan

burrs eyetest


----------



## johnp

cockle burrs


----------



## SINC

cam burrs


----------



## eMacMan

Cam Ella


----------



## SINC

cam era


----------



## tilt

Shim era


----------



## SINC

era sir


----------



## jamesB

sir plus


----------



## kelman

sir face


----------



## johnp

face off


----------



## jamesB

square off


----------



## johnp

off ring


----------



## jamesB

ring side


----------



## kelman

ring ding


----------



## jamesB

ball ding


----------



## tilt

Ding bat


----------



## SINC

bat man


----------



## jamesB

man grove


----------



## Aurora

Man hole


----------



## jamesB

hole sum


----------



## SINC

ash hole


----------



## Aurora

ash your


----------



## johnp

self ash


----------



## SINC

self serve


----------



## jamesB

self fish


----------



## SINC

fish ermine


----------



## jamesB

count ermine


----------



## johnp

cop ermine


----------



## jamesB

cop aphelia (teenage malady)


----------



## SINC

traffic cop


----------



## johnp

traffic coping


----------



## SINC

traffic report


----------



## jamesB

drug traffic


----------



## SINC

mud drug


----------



## Aurora

tall mud


----------



## SINC

horses tall


----------



## Aurora

tall boy


----------



## tilt

Toe tall


----------



## Aurora

toe few


----------



## eMacMan

foe toe


----------



## johnp

toe lope


----------



## SINC

anti lope


----------



## kelman

skis lope


----------



## SINC

anvil lope


----------



## kelman

inter lope


----------



## jamesB

inter coarse


----------



## tilt

Coarse not!


----------



## jamesB

Coarse language


----------



## SINC

fowl language


----------



## johnp

foul fowl


----------



## Aurora

fowl ball


----------



## SINC

water fowl


----------



## Aurora

water boy


----------



## jamesB

water blister


----------



## SINC

water jar


----------



## jamesB

jar head


----------



## SINC

tools head


----------



## jamesB

waters head


----------



## johnp

head cheese


----------



## Aurora

head shop


----------



## kelman

work shop


----------



## SINC

work weak


----------



## tilt

Weak need


----------



## johnp

knock need


----------



## kelman

need dell


----------



## SINC

dell lea


----------



## jamesB

lea vise (denim trousers)


----------



## SINC

vise grips


----------



## tilt

Vise it (that way)?


----------



## SINC

add vise


----------



## kelman

try add


----------



## SINC

try tea


----------



## jamesB

green tea


----------



## Aurora

green energy


----------



## jamesB

energy crisis


----------



## SINC

energy pill


----------



## jamesB

pill low


----------



## kelman

pill owe


----------



## Aurora

poison pill


----------



## SINC

gauze pill


----------



## Aurora

pill box


----------



## jamesB

box car


----------



## kelman

ex box


----------



## SINC

box sirs


----------



## Aurora

black box


----------



## jamesB

black widow


----------



## SINC

black ball


----------



## johnp

boot black


----------



## jamesB

boot camp


----------



## johnp

gum boot


----------



## SINC

sore gum


----------



## johnp

gum chewers


----------



## SINC

gum bee


----------



## Aurora

bee line


----------



## johnp

Bee Gees


----------



## SINC

bee chess


----------



## jamesB

bee bop


----------



## SINC

bee four


----------



## kelman

cam four


----------



## SINC

cam bell (soup anyone?)


----------



## Aurora

web cam


----------



## jamesB

cam burr


----------



## SINC

burr owes


----------



## jamesB

burr rowing


----------



## kelman

will burr


----------



## jamesB

will knot


----------



## SINC

halve knot


----------



## johnp

knot worse


----------



## kelman

knot tickle


----------



## SINC

test tickle


----------



## johnp

Tickle Harbour (NL)


----------



## jamesB

Tickle ling


----------



## johnp

ling cod


----------



## SINC

cod els


----------



## johnp

lamped cod (to see & pick out the worms, eh!!)


----------



## jamesB

cod cheeks (sweetest part of a Ling, eh!)


----------



## SINC

cheeks eats


----------



## kelman

backs eats


----------



## jamesB

backs tares


----------



## SINC

ups tares


----------



## johnp

dunes tares


----------



## SINC

sand dunes


----------



## jamesB

sand trap


----------



## SINC

ampere sand


----------



## jamesB

milli ampere


----------



## SINC

milli vanilla


----------



## johnp

milli peed


----------



## kelman

fa milli


----------



## SINC

hoe fa (still looking for him)


----------



## kelman

loo fa


----------



## jamesB

Water loo


----------



## kelman

loo knee


----------



## jamesB

knee deep


----------



## kelman

fun knee


----------



## SINC

fun stuff


----------



## kelman

puffin stuff


----------



## SINC

stuff turkey


----------



## kelman

mass turkey


----------



## johnp

turkey necks


----------



## kelman

pick necks


----------



## SINC

truth pick


----------



## johnp

toe pick


----------



## jamesB

toe jam


----------



## SINC

ton toe


----------



## kelman

torrent toe


----------



## SINC

toe mane


----------



## johnp

missile toe


----------



## kelman

toe few


----------



## jamesB

cur few


----------



## SINC

few bar


----------



## kelman

few tile


----------



## SINC

turns tile


----------



## tilt

Inns tile


----------



## SINC

sleep inns


----------



## kelman

Lord sleep (10 of them)


----------



## jamesB

slum lord


----------



## Aurora

manor lord


----------



## jamesB

lord ship


----------



## SINC

ship shape


----------



## kelman

court ship


----------



## jamesB

ship meant


----------



## SINC

meant oar


----------



## jamesB

who oar


----------



## Aurora

oar range


----------



## SINC

range finder


----------



## Aurora

path finder


----------



## Rps

cycle path


----------



## jamesB

pop cycle


----------



## SINC

pop up


----------



## jamesB

cats up


----------



## Aurora

Up end


----------



## jamesB

end run


----------



## SINC

deep end


----------



## jamesB

deep throat


----------



## Aurora

deep rest


----------



## jamesB

rest home


----------



## Aurora

home run


----------



## kelman

home lea


----------



## johnp

stagger lea


----------



## Aurora

stagger doe?


----------



## SINC

doe skin


----------



## tilt

Doe adhere


----------



## jamesB

dill doe


----------



## SINC

doe mane


----------



## jamesB

mane gee


----------



## SINC

gee peers


----------



## jamesB

creep peers


----------



## SINC

creep suzette


----------



## jamesB

creep pier


----------



## johnp

pier ate


----------



## jamesB

figure ate


----------



## johnp

frig ate (sea bird)


----------



## Aurora

ate ball


----------



## johnp

bull ate


----------



## Aurora

terra bull


----------



## kelman

gam bull


----------



## jamesB

bull ship


----------



## SINC

tum bull


----------



## kelman

wreck tum


----------



## jamesB

tum or


----------



## Aurora

Turn up


----------



## SINC

fur or


----------



## jamesB

fur nice


----------



## SINC

fur long


----------



## tilt

Go fur


----------



## Aurora

fur ball


----------



## jamesB

fire ball


----------



## kelman

ball bus


----------



## jamesB

snow ball


----------



## SINC

snow flake


----------



## johnp

snow writing


----------



## SINC

writing paper


----------



## Aurora

paper tiger


----------



## SINC

tiger balm


----------



## eMacMan

Rods tiger


----------



## SINC

push rods


----------



## jamesB

fishing rods


----------



## johnp

fly rods


----------



## SINC

shoe fly


----------



## jamesB

shoe horn


----------



## SINC

hoar shoe


----------



## eMacMan

frosted hoar


----------



## SINC

lab hoar


----------



## jamesB

hoar knee


----------



## SINC

seas hoar


----------



## johnp

horse seas


----------



## SINC

saw horse


----------



## johnp

rocking horse (from childhood days - I'm getting old, eh!!)


----------



## Aurora

horse fly


----------



## kelman

fly tee


----------



## jamesB

Spanish fly


----------



## johnp

fly over


----------



## jamesB

over tern


----------



## tilt

Tern nip


----------



## SINC

parse nip


----------



## jamesB

nip pulls


----------



## SINC

tractor pulls


----------



## kelman

pulls tick


----------



## SINC

pulls teddy


----------



## kelman

stupid teddy


----------



## SINC

teddy bare


----------



## johnp

lounging teddy


----------



## SINC

holds teddy


----------



## jamesB

house holds


----------



## SINC

hen house


----------



## jamesB

hen pecked


----------



## SINC

ash hen


----------



## jamesB

ghoul ash


----------



## SINC

school ghoul


----------



## jamesB

pre school


----------



## SINC

pre mere


----------



## jamesB

cash mere


----------



## johnp

mere ad


----------



## jamesB

ad vantage


----------



## kelman

ad hear


----------



## Aurora

ad ages


----------



## SINC

nor ad


----------



## tilt

Nor mull


----------



## kelman

mull again


----------



## SINC

mull bury


----------



## johnp

wind mull


----------



## SINC

past wind


----------



## jamesB

wind lass


----------



## SINC

cute lass


----------



## jamesB

barbie cute


----------



## SINC

cute tickle


----------



## kelman

test tickle


----------



## SINC

hi test


----------



## jamesB

hi weigh


----------



## SINC

weigh fair


----------



## jamesB

fair game


----------



## SINC

fair grounds


----------



## jamesB

Fall fair


----------



## tilt

Fall low


----------



## jamesB

low ball


----------



## kelman

(on the) down low


----------



## jamesB

(the cattle were) low wing


----------



## kelman

low fur


----------



## jamesB

fur long


----------



## kelman

fur bawl


----------



## Aurora

fur tile


----------



## SINC

news tile


----------



## kelman

text tile


----------



## SINC

khan text


----------



## jamesB

tin khan


----------



## Aurora

khan dew (reactor)


----------



## SINC

two khan


----------



## Aurora

two step


----------



## jamesB

ten step (program)


----------



## SINC

off ten


----------



## jamesB

off end


----------



## SINC

end urine


----------



## jamesB

congratulations urine


----------



## SINC

urine trouble


----------



## tilt

Manned urine


----------



## SINC

urine ate


----------



## jamesB

condense ate


----------



## SINC

swinging ate


----------



## johnp

figure ate


----------



## SINC

go figure


----------



## jamesB

recon figure


----------



## SINC

figure out


----------



## kelman

out source


----------



## SINC

river source


----------



## kelman

source airy


----------



## tilt

Eye source


----------



## SINC

dead eye


----------



## kelman

bulls eye


----------



## SINC

eye lean


----------



## kelman

eye deal


----------



## jamesB

ore deal


----------



## SINC

beef ore


----------



## johnp

fired ore


----------



## kelman

eyes ore


----------



## johnp

coals ore


----------



## kelman

meant ore


----------



## Rps

ore else


----------



## SINC

see meant


----------



## kelman

see lent


----------



## SINC

lent ills


----------



## jamesB

off the rails at post #37498

else where


----------



## johnp

wear else


----------



## Rps

wear house


----------



## johnp

house ware


----------



## Rps

wear you


----------



## jamesB

house mouse


----------



## johnp

full house


----------



## jamesB

full blown


----------



## Aurora

blown cover


----------



## jamesB

cover et


----------



## SINC

wreck cover


----------



## jamesB

wreck age


----------



## Aurora

wreck awl


----------



## SINC

wreck tums


----------



## jamesB

ultimate tums


----------



## SINC

vic tums


----------



## jamesB

vic tories


----------



## Aurora

red tories


----------



## SINC

red eye


----------



## jamesB

eye sore


----------



## Aurora

sore gum


----------



## jamesB

gum ball


----------



## Aurora

gum shoe


----------



## SINC

cash shoe


----------



## jamesB

shoe horn


----------



## kelman

is shoe


----------



## johnp

harsh shoe


----------



## jamesB

hoar shoe


----------



## tilt

La hoar


----------



## jamesB

La Belle


----------



## johnp

Belle Starr


----------



## jamesB

North starr


----------



## SINC

mammories north


----------



## Aurora

North face


----------



## SINC

face plant


----------



## jamesB

about face


----------



## SINC

roust about


----------



## jamesB

roust ed


----------



## SINC

fore roust


----------



## jamesB

fore bears


----------



## johnp

tree bears


----------



## jamesB

tree hugger


----------



## Aurora

tree cull


----------



## jamesB

cull ender


----------



## eMacMan

Cull Everest (County)


----------



## SINC

rasp cull


----------



## jamesB

rasp berry


----------



## SINC

blew berry


----------



## jamesB

true blew


----------



## SINC

true crime


----------



## jamesB

true grit


----------



## SINC

grit tear


----------



## jamesB

tear duct


----------



## SINC

musket tear


----------



## jamesB

musket tree


----------



## SINC

tree space


----------



## johnp

pan tree


----------



## jamesB

pan curious


----------



## johnp

bridges pan


----------



## Aurora

pan flute


----------



## jamesB

wings pan


----------



## SINC

pan fried


----------



## johnp

wokings pan


----------



## kelman

pan cake


----------



## SINC

pan dora


----------



## jamesB

cora dora


----------



## SINC

ban dora


----------



## Aurora

ban all


----------



## johnp

......


----------



## SINC

you ban


----------



## eMacMan

ban she


----------



## jamesB

ban ditz


----------



## johnp

pun ditz


----------



## SINC

pun stir


----------



## johnp

young stir


----------



## SINC

roast stir


----------



## eMacMan

stir gun


----------



## tilt

Be gun


----------



## jamesB

gun sill


----------



## SINC

show gun


----------



## johnp

aura gun


----------



## jamesB

gun runner


----------



## Aurora

stair runner


----------



## SINC

alice stair


----------



## Aurora

piercing stair


----------



## SINC

stair whey


----------



## jamesB

whey scales


----------



## SINC

whey fare


----------



## johnp

fish whey


----------



## SINC

whey ski


----------



## Aurora

whey cool


----------



## SINC

cool cat


----------



## jamesB

cat scan


----------



## SINC

scan dull


----------



## jamesB

can dull (light supper)


----------



## SINC

dull lard


----------



## jamesB

ball lard


----------



## johnp

mal lard


----------



## jamesB

mal content


----------



## SINC

adult content


----------



## johnp

consenting adult


----------



## jamesB

non consenting


----------



## SINC

bar non


----------



## kelman

non sequitur


----------



## SINC

non stop


----------



## kelman

bar non


----------



## SINC

non starter


----------



## jamesB

non deplume


----------



## SINC

deplume écrit


----------



## jamesB

unceremoniously deplume


----------



## SINC

dump unceremoniously


----------



## jamesB

dump ling


----------



## SINC

town dump


----------



## kelman

down town


----------



## SINC

cape town


----------



## kelman

lands cape


----------



## SINC

head lands


----------



## kelman

head sup


----------



## tilt

Sup lament


----------



## jamesB

lament able


----------



## SINC

pear lament


----------



## jamesB

reap pear


----------



## SINC

reap els


----------



## kelman

reap point


----------



## jamesB

point taken


----------



## kelman

miss taken


----------



## johnp

taken aback


----------



## SINC

taken otis


----------



## johnp

Otis Redding (sitting 'on the dock of the bay' memories!!)


----------



## SINC

redding hood (little red of course)


----------



## tilt

Hood donut?


----------



## SINC

hurtz donut?


----------



## johnp

donut ache?


----------



## SINC

ache tongue


----------



## johnp

tongue wagging


----------



## SINC

chin wagging


----------



## johnp

connect chin


----------



## SINC

chin gnaw


----------



## jamesB

sag gnaw


----------



## SINC

gnaw bone


----------



## jamesB

bone dry


----------



## kelman

tea bone


----------



## Enzetsu

Tea bag


----------



## kelman

manna tea


----------



## Enzetsu

Ice Tea


----------



## jamesB

black ice


----------



## SINC

black tyee


----------



## Aurora

black magic


----------



## kelman

conrad black


----------



## tilt

Black guard


----------



## SINC

rear guard


----------



## kelman

caw rear


----------



## jamesB

ma caw


----------



## SINC

caw mic


----------



## kelman

caw per


----------



## Enzetsu

Per cent


----------



## SINC

sou per


----------



## kelman

sou ted


----------



## jamesB

far ted


----------



## Enzetsu

Far away


----------



## kelman

away out


----------



## Enzetsu

Out post


----------



## kelman

post tall


----------



## jamesB

com post


----------



## SINC

sit com


----------



## jamesB

depot sit


----------



## kelman

sit tar


----------



## jamesB

git tar


----------



## SINC

fore git


----------



## jamesB

fore close


----------



## kelman

cam fore


----------



## SINC

pina fore


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> pina fore


fore tress


----------



## kelman

tress sell


----------



## SINC

sell abate


----------



## kelman

sell phone


----------



## SINC

cara sell


----------



## tilt

jamesB said:


> depot sit


Good one!

Damn sell


----------



## SINC

hoover damn


----------



## kelman

damn age


----------



## Enzetsu

Age specific


----------



## kelman

stone age


----------



## Aurora

rolling stone


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## kelman

stone wall


----------



## SINC

wall flower


----------



## johnp

flower power


----------



## SINC

power curve


----------



## johnp

curve vases


----------



## SINC

curve ball


----------



## Aurora

Bell curve


----------



## jamesB

bell tower


----------



## Enzetsu

door bell


----------



## jamesB

bell hop


----------



## Aurora

hop head


----------



## SINC

chops hop


----------



## jamesB

lamb chops


----------



## SINC

lamb baste


----------



## tilt

Lamb retour (Italian scooter)


----------



## kelman

lamb post


----------



## jamesB

lamb Orgini


----------



## kelman

lamb ton


----------



## Aurora

ton sills


----------



## SINC

ton age


----------



## Aurora

sew age


----------



## SINC

sew worse


----------



## kelman

worse chester


----------



## jamesB

chester field


----------



## kelman

left field


----------



## johnp

left town


----------



## kelman

left alone


----------



## Aurora

alone wolf


----------



## Enzetsu

Wolf pack


----------



## Aurora

ice pack


----------



## jamesB

pack age


----------



## SINC

snow pack


----------



## Aurora

snow peas


----------



## jamesB

chick peas


----------



## SINC

peas ants


----------



## jamesB

depress ants


----------



## SINC

fire ants


----------



## jamesB

fire eater


----------



## kelman

on fire


----------



## SINC

cape on


----------



## Enzetsu

cape breton


----------



## SINC

esks cape


----------



## Enzetsu

cape cod 
(with the help of google  )


----------



## SINC

cod dell


----------



## Aurora

dell eat


----------



## SINC

eat more


----------



## jamesB

eat erie


----------



## SINC

erie yeah


----------



## Rps

erie pennsylvania


----------



## screature

Rps said:


> erie pennsylvania


note erie


----------



## SINC

bank note


----------



## johnp

Bank draught (bajan brew)


----------



## jamesB

sperm bank


----------



## SINC

bank auk


----------



## jamesB

auk word


----------



## SINC

samurais word


----------



## jamesB

broads word


----------



## SINC

word smith


----------



## jamesB

smith sodium


----------



## kelman

black smith


----------



## jamesB

black guard


----------



## johnp

black velvet (drink)


----------



## jamesB

black opts


----------



## kelman

grow opts


----------



## screature

grow ling


----------



## jamesB

troll ling


----------



## SINC

ling cod


----------



## jamesB

cod fish


----------



## SINC

cod filet


----------



## jamesB

cod age (on the lake)


----------



## SINC

ad age


----------



## jamesB

sauce age


----------



## Aurora

white sauce


----------



## jamesB

sauce sea


----------



## SINC

sea ring


----------



## jamesB

ring worm


----------



## SINC

glow worm


----------



## Aurora

warm glow


----------



## jamesB

glow wing


----------



## Aurora

wing nut


----------



## johnp

nut case


----------



## jamesB

case worker


----------



## Aurora

worker bee


----------



## jamesB

bee line


----------



## Aurora

line entry


----------



## jamesB

rhea entry


----------



## tilt

Entry pot


----------



## kelman

pot tarry


----------



## johnp

pot roast


----------



## kelman

pot able


----------



## jamesB

ten able


----------



## kelman

off ten


----------



## jamesB

face off


----------



## SINC

about face


----------



## kelman

turn about


----------



## SINC

turn style


----------



## kelman

you turn


----------



## jamesB

turn up


----------



## kelman

up scale


----------



## SINC

scale wait


----------



## jamesB

scale wag


----------



## SINC

celsius scale


----------



## jamesB

fish scale


----------



## SINC

cell fish


----------



## tilt

Can cell


----------



## jamesB

can sir


----------



## SINC

sir prize


----------



## jamesB

Consolation Prize


----------



## tilt

Prize into


----------



## jamesB

booby prize


----------



## SINC

booby hatch


----------



## jamesB

mayfly hatch


----------



## SINC

mayfly away (or not)


----------



## jamesB

bombs away


----------



## SINC

bombs care


----------



## jamesB

care fully


----------



## SINC

fully ear


----------



## tilt

Leap ear


----------



## jamesB

ear phone


----------



## SINC

every ear


----------



## jamesB

pierced ear


----------



## SINC

ear lea


----------



## jamesB

hard lea


----------



## johnp

port lea


----------



## SINC

lea purse


----------



## jamesB

purse sue


----------



## SINC

sue wing


----------



## johnp

wing ding


----------



## jamesB

so wing


----------



## johnp

take wing


----------



## jamesB

wing feather


----------



## tilt

Comes wing (with me)


----------



## jamesB

comes together :love2:


----------



## SINC

bee comes


----------



## johnp

comes way


----------



## SINC

way more


----------



## jamesB

sofa more


----------



## screature

more bid


----------



## screature

jamesB said:


> sofa more


good one.


----------



## johnp

(that's a) more eh


----------



## jamesB

more on


----------



## SINC

more rover


----------



## kelman

eat more


----------



## jamesB

hots eat


----------



## SINC

hots hots


----------



## jamesB

hots tuff


----------



## SINC

slings hots


----------



## jamesB

go slings


----------



## SINC

tan go


----------



## jamesB

go fur


----------



## SINC

fur their


----------



## kelman

in fur


----------



## Aurora

Fur long


----------



## kelman

too fur


----------



## SINC

me too


----------



## johnp

too knee


----------



## kelman

too dulls


----------



## johnp

knew dulls


----------



## jamesB

dulls hummer


----------



## eMacMan

scan dulls


----------



## johnp

dulls kits


----------



## tilt

My kits


----------



## kelman

bob kits


----------



## johnp

kits chin


----------



## jamesB

chin amen


----------



## johnp

sin amen


----------



## SINC

hoy sin


----------



## kelman

sin ester


----------



## SINC

sin gull


----------



## jamesB

gull able


----------



## tilt

Able itty


----------



## kelman

am itty


----------



## SINC

am pear


----------



## jamesB

major am


----------



## kelman

am pull


----------



## SINC

gauze pull


----------



## kelman

false gauze


----------



## SINC

gauze ells


----------



## jamesB

false hood


----------



## johnp

adhesive gauze


----------



## SINC

adhesive tape


----------



## jamesB

duck tape


----------



## johnp

tape hair


----------



## kelman

scotch tape


----------



## SINC

tape astray


----------



## kelman

go astray


----------



## SINC

astray logical


----------



## johnp

for astray


----------



## SINC

for marley


----------



## tilt

For murr


----------



## SINC

poly murr


----------



## jamesB

poly graph


----------



## SINC

graph fickle


----------



## johnp

phono graph


----------



## SINC

telly graph


----------



## Aurora

graph ick


----------



## SINC

ick key


----------



## Aurora

key stir


----------



## johnp

prank stir


----------



## SINC

prank call


----------



## jamesB

cat call


----------



## SINC

cat tales


----------



## jamesB

cat skinner


----------



## eMacMan

cat ell (me oooo)


----------



## SINC

musk cat


----------



## jamesB

musk keg


----------



## johnp

musk skit


----------



## jamesB

skit tails


----------



## SINC

tails pin


----------



## johnp

pin tail (duck)


----------



## SINC

pin keys


----------



## kelman

keys lot


----------



## SINC

lot toe


----------



## Aurora

toe main


----------



## kelman

toe rope


----------



## SINC

missile toe


----------



## jamesB

missile anus


----------



## SINC

missile silo


----------



## jamesB

cruise missile


----------



## johnp

booze cruise


----------



## jamesB

booze bandit


----------



## SINC

booze man (Montana)


----------



## jamesB

man yule


----------



## kelman

man double


----------



## SINC

car man


----------



## johnp

man duelin'


----------



## SINC

man akin


----------



## kelman

man shun


----------



## SINC

shay man


----------



## jamesB

man go


----------



## kelman

indy go


----------



## SINC

go nurse


----------



## jamesB

nurse shark


----------



## eMacMan

flying nurse


----------



## johnp

Nurse Jackie


----------



## jamesB

jackie lantern


----------



## Aurora

green lantern


----------



## jamesB

oil lantern


----------



## tilt

Oil ovu


----------



## SINC

ovu la


----------



## kelman

la bambi


----------



## SINC

la meant


----------



## kelman

see meant


----------



## johnp

...........


----------



## SINC

x


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## SINC

sad lea


----------



## johnp

meant lea


----------



## SINC

tender lea


----------



## Aurora

tender hooks


----------



## johnp

hooks tuck


----------



## jamesB

fryer tuck


----------



## SINC

town fryer


----------



## jamesB

town pump


----------



## SINC

pump iron


----------



## jamesB

iron knee


----------



## Aurora

grid iron


----------



## jamesB

grid lock


----------



## SINC

lock set


----------



## Aurora

matched set


----------



## SINC

set tells


----------



## jamesB

Hoe tells


----------



## SINC

back hoe


----------



## tilt

Back side


----------



## jamesB

witch side


----------



## SINC

sam witch


----------



## kelman

ditch witch


----------



## johnp

witch haunt


----------



## SINC

witch way?


----------



## johnp

way furing


----------



## jamesB

way fair


----------



## SINC

fair grounds


----------



## eMacMan

fair ring


----------



## SINC

boa ring


----------



## jamesB

bail boa


----------



## kelman

bail if


----------



## jamesB

watt if


----------



## eMacMan

watt ell


----------



## jamesB

watt knot


----------



## SINC

knot now


----------



## johnp

knot worse


----------



## SINC

so worse


----------



## kelman

knock worse


----------



## johnp

knock knead


----------



## SINC

knead dead


----------



## kelman

knead dull


----------



## jamesB

dull lard


----------



## SINC

mall lard


----------



## tilt

My lard!


----------



## jamesB

my stickle


----------



## eMacMan

my nor


----------



## SINC

man nor


----------



## jamesB

nor mall


----------



## SINC

nor western


----------



## johnp

pasta western


----------



## SINC

western sandwich (down east that is, out here it is more properly called a Denver  )


----------



## Aurora

sandwich islands


----------



## jamesB

golf islands


----------



## kelman

wessel islands (australia)


----------



## SINC

wanna wessel? (Asked Elmer Fudd)


----------



## johnp

mary wanna?


----------



## Aurora

wanna be


----------



## johnp

wanna marry?


----------



## jamesB

(Robin Hood and his) 
marry men


----------



## Aurora

men tore


----------



## SINC

liquors tore


----------



## jamesB

drugs tore


----------



## SINC

tore tour


----------



## jamesB

tour wrists


----------



## Aurora

tour guide


----------



## jamesB

tour wring


----------



## SINC

wring gore


----------



## Aurora

wring finger


----------



## kelman

lady finger


----------



## SINC

mall lady


----------



## jamesB

mall lard


----------



## SINC

lard almighty


----------



## jamesB

boll lard


----------



## SINC

thumb boll


----------



## tilt

Thumb time (ago I thaw a puddy tat)


----------



## jamesB

prime time


----------



## Aurora

prime rib


----------



## johnp

prime vile


----------



## SINC

prime merrily


----------



## jamesB

Merrily Rush (Angel of the Morning)


----------



## kelman

head rush


----------



## jamesB

head butt


----------



## kelman

tools head


----------



## jamesB

head room


----------



## SINC

head long


----------



## jamesB

long shot


----------



## SINC

pot shot


----------



## tilt

Shot stop


----------



## SINC

station stop


----------



## kelman

way station


----------



## SINC

tram way


----------



## jamesB

tram pull


----------



## SINC

gauze pull


----------



## jamesB

pull ute


----------



## SINC

koi ute


----------



## Aurora

mine ute


----------



## jamesB

mine oral


----------



## Aurora

coal mine


----------



## SINC

gala mine


----------



## tilt

Gala teen


----------



## jamesB

teen town


----------



## SINC

ump teen


----------



## tilt

Ump ire


----------



## kelman

ire eight


----------



## SINC

push ire


----------



## jamesB

push she


----------



## kelman

push sure


----------



## SINC

sure plus


----------



## kelman

sure pa


----------



## SINC

sea sure


----------



## Aurora

sea state


----------



## jamesB

sea word


----------



## Aurora

sea shell


----------



## kelman

mar shell


----------



## johnp

shell acted


----------



## kelman

ovary acted


----------



## SINC

wreck ovary


----------



## kelman

disc ovary


----------



## Aurora

disc lame


----------



## jamesB

disc otic


----------



## Aurora

psych otic


----------



## kelman

bye otic


----------



## jamesB

bye sexual


----------



## SINC

bye bull


----------



## jamesB

bull only


----------



## SINC

only ewe


----------



## kelman

ewe taurus


----------



## SINC

ewe go


----------



## jamesB

go nodes


----------



## SINC

bin go


----------



## jamesB

bin laden


----------



## SINC

has bin


----------



## Rps

bin there


----------



## jamesB

there buy


----------



## Rps

buy election


----------



## jamesB

buy able


----------



## SINC

bus buy (waiter in Newfoundland)


----------



## jamesB

bus tad


----------



## johnp

tad poles


----------



## SINC

thermos tad


----------



## jamesB

thermos tat


----------



## SINC

thermos bottle


----------



## johnp

thermos fear


----------



## jamesB

stratus fear


----------



## Aurora

fear factor


----------



## SINC

fear monger


----------



## jamesB

fish monger


----------



## SINC

shell fish


----------



## jamesB

shell lacking


----------



## johnp

claim shell


----------



## jamesB

shell game


----------



## SINC

war shell


----------



## johnp

shell shaken


----------



## jamesB

Mar shell


----------



## kelman

mar terse


----------



## jamesB

terse lee


----------



## johnp

lee sing


----------



## SINC

lee side


----------



## kelman

far side


----------



## SINC

side wheys


----------



## johnp

wheys kales


----------



## SINC

wheys key


----------



## johnp

free wheys


----------



## SINC

free dome


----------



## tilt

Free key


----------



## SINC

free mount (vegas)


----------



## jamesB

free scale


----------



## SINC

scale peek


----------



## jamesB

whey scale


----------



## Aurora

musical scale


----------



## SINC

scale fish


----------



## jamesB

fish chowder


----------



## SINC

chowder head


----------



## Aurora

head master


----------



## johnp

head cheeses


----------



## SINC

head land


----------



## Aurora

head lice


----------



## kelman

pole lice


----------



## SINC

lice sense


----------



## Aurora

sense less


----------



## johnp

less incents


----------



## SINC

shift less


----------



## jamesB

age less


----------



## johnp

herbals age


----------



## Aurora

dam age


----------



## jamesB

dam nation


----------



## SINC

ma dam


----------



## Aurora

ma bell


----------



## tilt

Bell low


----------



## johnp

low balls


----------



## Aurora

low dead


----------



## jamesB

dead ringer


----------



## SINC

horseshoe ringer


----------



## jamesB

dare ringer (a small gun)


----------



## kelman

eye dare (you)


----------



## Aurora

eye max


----------



## kelman

eye toons


----------



## SINC

eye bawl


----------



## Aurora

eye land


----------



## kelman

eye candy


----------



## jamesB

cotton candy


----------



## kelman

john candy


----------



## SINC

kay john


----------



## jamesB

john boat


----------



## SINC

sloe boat


----------



## jamesB

sloe gin


----------



## SINC

sloe hand


----------



## kelman

hand sum


----------



## SINC

paw sum


----------



## jamesB

rand sum


----------



## SINC

air rand


----------



## jamesB

air raid


----------



## SINC

raid are


----------



## jamesB

raid array


----------



## SINC

raid dish


----------



## eMacMan

off raid


----------



## SINC

raid yo


----------



## jamesB

yo yo


----------



## SINC

yo dell


----------



## jamesB

yo mama


----------



## SINC

mama bare


----------



## jamesB

four bare


----------



## SINC

bare rester


----------



## kelman

rester rant


----------



## jamesB

(lightning) are rester


----------



## kelman

four rester


----------



## SINC

four age


----------



## jamesB

four nictation


----------



## SINC

four most


----------



## tilt

Hut most


----------



## SINC

hut termites


----------



## jamesB

hut spa


----------



## kelman

spa dinah


----------



## SINC

spa niche


----------



## kelman

spa awning


----------



## Aurora

spa row


----------



## jamesB

win row


----------



## SINC

win sum


----------



## jamesB

sum merrily


----------



## SINC

bow sum


----------



## johnp

bow vine


----------



## SINC

vine gar


----------



## tilt

Vine not!


----------



## johnp

not wine


----------



## SINC

wine know


----------



## jamesB

know atoll


----------



## johnp

poor know


----------



## jamesB

dirt poor


----------



## SINC

poor soo


----------



## jamesB

soo city


----------



## johnp

me soo (paste)


----------



## SINC

gay me (bad deer meat)


----------



## kelman

nose gay


----------



## Aurora

nose candy


----------



## jamesB

I candy


----------



## kelman

lazy I


----------



## jamesB

I glasses


----------



## SINC

beer glasses


----------



## jamesB

beer belly


----------



## SINC

sow belly


----------



## jamesB

sow weirdo (bread)


----------



## SINC

sow hat


----------



## jamesB

(fish) hat cherry


----------



## Aurora

debut cherry


----------



## SINC

debut aunt


----------



## jamesB

mute aunt


----------



## SINC

aunt hill


----------



## jamesB

hill billy


----------



## SINC

church hill


----------



## Aurora

church mouse


----------



## SINC

fay mouse


----------



## jamesB

mouse pad


----------



## kelman

mouse trap


----------



## SINC

trap ease


----------



## tilt

Won trap (sound oif music)


----------



## jamesB

won key


----------



## SINC

tie won


----------



## johnp

won tone (mono tone)


----------



## kelman

every won


----------



## SINC

job won


----------



## jamesB

job interview


----------



## SINC

job sight


----------



## Aurora

job hunt


----------



## jamesB

man hunt


----------



## SINC

cars hunt (railway)


----------



## jamesB

bumper cars


----------



## SINC

slot cars


----------



## jamesB

cars ick


----------



## SINC

ick key


----------



## jamesB

key bored


----------



## SINC

rise key


----------



## johnp

quick key


----------



## tilt

Wiz key


----------



## jamesB

wiz kid


----------



## SINC

cheese wiz


----------



## kelman

blew cheese


----------



## jamesB

blew nose (historic schooner)


----------



## SINC

blew berry


----------



## kelman

blew purrs


----------



## johnp

casts purrs


----------



## SINC

purrs suit


----------



## jamesB

cowboys purrs


----------



## kelman

true purrs


----------



## SINC

rodeo cowboys


----------



## jamesB

true lies


----------



## SINC

lies all


----------



## jamesB

beautiful lies


----------



## SINC

lies sense


----------



## jamesB

sense able


----------



## Aurora

common sense


----------



## jamesB

sense less


----------



## Aurora

marvel less


----------



## jamesB

marvel ious


----------



## SINC

marvel comic


----------



## jamesB

standup comic


----------



## kelman

comic call


----------



## SINC

moose call


----------



## jamesB

moose meeting (1st & 3rd Monday 6:30 PM)


----------



## SINC

mangy moose


----------



## jamesB

moose bugers


----------



## johnp

va moose


----------



## SINC

moose head (maritime beer)


----------



## jamesB

chocolate moose


----------



## SINC

hot chocolate


----------



## kelman

hot shot


----------



## jamesB

buck shot


----------



## kelman

ear shot


----------



## james_squared

pig's ear


----------



## jamesB

ear rake


----------



## SINC

manned rake


----------



## kelman

out manned


----------



## jamesB

out house


----------



## SINC

brake out


----------



## jamesB

brake dance


----------



## SINC

brake fest


----------



## Aurora

lunch brake


----------



## SINC

lunch pad


----------



## Aurora

pad dock


----------



## jamesB

dock tore


----------



## kelman

tore sew


----------



## johnp

tore door (Ole!!)


----------



## SINC

can door


----------



## kelman

more door (middle earth)


----------



## SINC

more rover


----------



## jamesB

mars rover


----------



## SINC

rover scout


----------



## jamesB

army scout


----------



## Aurora

boy scout


----------



## Abby

Old boy


----------



## Aurora

boy wonder


----------



## jamesB

wonder woman


----------



## SINC

wonder why


----------



## jamesB

why knot


----------



## kety_smith

why you 
____________________
Vrati Метални Врати Блиндирани Врати Входни Врати Метални Решетки


----------



## SINC

you boat


----------



## kelman

you knighted


----------



## SINC

you floria


----------



## kelman

you nick


----------



## jamesB

pick nick


----------



## SINC

pick ural


----------



## jamesB

pull ural


----------



## Aurora

pick sure


----------



## SINC

ghost pull


----------



## Aurora

pull over


----------



## SINC

over cote


----------



## jamesB

cote tails


----------



## kelman

tails pin


----------



## Aurora

pin stripes


----------



## jamesB

pin ball


----------



## SINC

ha pin


----------



## jamesB

pin nickel


----------



## SINC

nickel back


----------



## jamesB

hog back


----------



## kelman

hog thai


----------



## SINC

thai bow


----------



## jamesB

bow narrow


----------



## tilt

Bow wee


----------



## Aurora

Bow legs


----------



## SINC

Ell bow


----------



## kelman

Ell Cid


----------



## tilt

Loo cid


----------



## jamesB

A cid


----------



## SINC

cid knee (Down Under)


----------



## jamesB

knee knocker


----------



## SINC

spin knocker


----------



## Aurora

tail spin


----------



## SINC

clothe spin


----------



## Aurora

spin doctor


----------



## SINC

doctor know


----------



## jamesB

spin drift


----------



## Aurora

spin dell


----------



## tilt

Bun dell


----------



## johnp

new dell


----------



## kelman

new fee


----------



## SINC

caw fee


----------



## johnp

fee bull


----------



## SINC

fee tour


----------



## jamesB

fee jee


----------



## SINC

bun jee


----------



## johnp

bun knees


----------



## SINC

auto bun


----------



## kelman

auto bonn


----------



## jamesB

bonn ami


----------



## SINC

bonn fire


----------



## kelman

bonn sigh


----------



## SINC

sigh burr


----------



## jamesB

sigh low


----------



## SINC

sigh clone


----------



## kelman

sigh lance


----------



## jamesB

*slow posting delay*

.


----------



## tilt

Sigh fur


----------



## jamesB

sigh ted


----------



## kelman

sigh zing


----------



## tilt

Zing along


----------



## kelman

hey zing


----------



## Aurora

hey day


----------



## SINC

holly day


----------



## kelman

holly would


----------



## SINC

balsa would


----------



## kelman

balsa way


----------



## SINC

way back


----------



## kelman

may back (nice car)


----------



## jamesB

may berry


----------



## SINC

berry um


----------



## kelman

anti um


----------



## SINC

key anti


----------



## kelman

key bored


----------



## SINC

key know


----------



## tilt

Key shhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesB

shhhh!!!!!!! *it*


----------



## kelman

gopher it


----------



## SINC

deb it


----------



## kelman

deb eight


----------



## SINC

fortune eight


----------



## jamesB

fur eight


----------



## kelman

fur bee


----------



## SINC

bee tells


----------



## kelman

bee myrrh


----------



## eMacMan

bee ten


----------



## jamesB

ten oar


----------



## tilt

Am oar


----------



## Aurora

oar gate


----------



## jamesB

oar eight


----------



## Aurora

caster eight


----------



## SINC

caster oil


----------



## johnp

fly caster


----------



## jamesB

broad caster


----------



## SINC

strato caster


----------



## tilt

An caster


----------



## SINC

fore an


----------



## johnp

fore caster


----------



## jamesB

fore bear


----------



## SINC

bear naked


----------



## johnp

naked eye


----------



## kelman

naked truth


----------



## SINC

drains naked


----------



## jamesB

buck naked


----------



## kelman

naked news


----------



## SINC

news source


----------



## kelman

news room


----------



## johnp

news hip


----------



## SINC

hip poe


----------



## johnp

hip peas


----------



## SINC

peas hooter


----------



## Rps

App peas


----------



## jamesB

peas ants


----------



## tilt

Warrant peas


----------



## SINC

sweet peas


----------



## johnp

peas talks


----------



## eMacMan

whirled peas


----------



## tilt

Cumin peas


----------



## SINC

awk cumin


----------



## jamesB

awk weird


----------



## SINC

awk wire


----------



## kelman

awk shun


----------



## tilt

Bar awk


----------



## kelman

bar burr


----------



## Aurora

burr den


----------



## johnp

thistle burr


----------



## kelman

thistle work


----------



## SINC

work station


----------



## kelman

station airy


----------



## SINC

station stop


----------



## johnp

stop log


----------



## SINC

log jam


----------



## jamesB

toe jam


----------



## kelman

prawn toe


----------



## Aurora

toe tall


----------



## SINC

toe net


----------



## jamesB

gill net


----------



## kelman

Anne gill


----------



## SINC

gill vegan (vegetarian on an island)


----------



## jamesB

blue gill


----------



## Aurora

blue cheese


----------



## SINC

say cheese


----------



## Aurora

say shells (islands)


----------



## SINC

here say


----------



## Aurora

here tick


----------



## jamesB

wood tick


----------



## tilt

Wood I?


----------



## SINC

I would


----------



## jamesB

would knot


----------



## Aurora

knot rump


----------



## johnp

knot whole


----------



## Aurora

whole grain


----------



## SINC

boar whole


----------



## johnp

whole hog


----------



## eMacMan

Hog Andes


----------



## jamesB

Hog shed


----------



## Aurora

hog many (Scottish New Year)


----------



## johnp

hog bikers


----------



## SINC

wart hog


----------



## jamesB

stall wart


----------



## kelman

inn stall


----------



## SINC

stall lion


----------



## jamesB

lion nell (my old train set)


----------



## SINC

core nell (army guy)


----------



## jamesB

core knee (most of my jokes)


----------



## SINC

core pirate (closer to the truth about companies)


----------



## kelman

core dual


----------



## tilt

On core


----------



## jamesB

Apple core


----------



## SINC

core net


----------



## eMacMan

net minder (unemployed)


----------



## tilt

Minder head!


----------



## jamesB

head long


----------



## SINC

long shot


----------



## johnp

brake shot


----------



## SINC

brake fast


----------



## jamesB

wind brake


----------



## Aurora

brake wind (c'mon it wasn't going to be ignored)


----------



## johnp

broken wind (a cute video) 
Broken Wind - YouTube


----------



## kelman

wind some


----------



## johnp

some whine


----------



## jamesB

whine cellar


----------



## tilt

Whine oh


----------



## johnp

spilled whine (oh, no!!)


----------



## Aurora

spilled milk


----------



## SINC

milk shake


----------



## Aurora

milk duds


----------



## jamesB

powdered milk


----------



## SINC

milk bottle


----------



## jamesB

milk chocolate


----------



## Aurora

chocolate bunny


----------



## johnp

bunny hare


----------



## tilt

Hare less


----------



## Aurora

Hare Krishna


----------



## SINC

hare cut


----------



## Aurora

cut bait


----------



## SINC

honey cut (M*A*S*H)


----------



## johnp

cut offs


----------



## Aurora

offs hoot


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## SINC

hoot owl


----------



## eMacMan

trow owl


----------



## SINC

trow fee


----------



## Aurora

fee line


----------



## SINC

line near


----------



## kelman

engine near


----------



## johnp

near sighted


----------



## kelman

pion near


----------



## SINC

euro pion


----------



## jamesB

euro peeing


----------



## eMacMan

euro pa (Ya'll been mooned.)


----------



## kelman

pa purr


----------



## SINC

grump pa


----------



## jamesB

pa civic (standard time)


----------



## SINC

honda civic


----------



## jamesB

civic duty


----------



## Aurora

duty calls


----------



## jamesB

house calls


----------



## SINC

dog house


----------



## kelman

hot dog


----------



## Aurora

hot date


----------



## johnp

date squares


----------



## SINC

man date


----------



## kelman

man double


----------



## johnp

predict double


----------



## jamesB

double date


----------



## Aurora

double double (Timmies)


----------



## johnp

pour double


----------



## SINC

full pour


----------



## Aurora

pour age (for Goldilocks)


----------



## johnp

pour flavour


----------



## SINC

down pour


----------



## johnp

hose down


----------



## jamesB

down spout


----------



## SINC

child spout


----------



## jamesB

water spout


----------



## SINC

flies water


----------



## jamesB

(your) flies open


----------



## SINC

flies pecks


----------



## jamesB

flies pots


----------



## SINC

pots two


----------



## tilt

Two good


----------



## Aurora

good night


----------



## kelman

fort night


----------



## Aurora

night terrors


----------



## kelman

night tease


----------



## jamesB

night stocker


----------



## kelman

night thyme


----------



## SINC

thyme sup


----------



## kelman

what sup


----------



## Aurora

sup lament


----------



## SINC

parle lament


----------



## Aurora

parle ants


----------



## jamesB

toxic ants


----------



## SINC

ants nest


----------



## jamesB

ear nest


----------



## SINC

reigned ear


----------



## jamesB

command ear


----------



## tilt

Ear today (gone tomorrow)


----------



## johnp

sow ear


----------



## jamesB

chi ear


----------



## SINC

mirage chi


----------



## jamesB

chi key :heybaby:


----------



## tilt

Chi knees


----------



## SINC

chi neice


----------



## jamesB

chi lee


----------



## SINC

lee chess


----------



## kelman

purr chess


----------



## johnp

purr forms


----------



## kelman

purr due


----------



## SINC

due placate


----------



## kelman

due catty


----------



## SINC

due tea


----------



## kelman

tea pea


----------



## jamesB

pea nuts


----------



## SINC

slaw pea


----------



## jamesB

cold slaw


----------



## SINC

cold cut


----------



## kelman

cut lorry


----------



## SINC

morning lorry


----------



## jamesB

mid morning


----------



## kelman

mid knight


----------



## jamesB

knight rider


----------



## SINC

policy rider


----------



## jamesB

policy ing


----------



## SINC

policy paper


----------



## Aurora

paper weight


----------



## SINC

heavy weight


----------



## johnp

weight ore


----------



## Aurora

middle weight


----------



## SINC

middle age


----------



## jamesB

age eon (sea)


----------



## SINC

fore age


----------



## kelman

foil age


----------



## johnp

boor age


----------



## kelman

lay boor


----------



## Aurora

lay over


----------



## kelman

par lay


----------



## Aurora

par cheesy


----------



## SINC

mo par


----------



## johnp

par tea


----------



## Aurora

tea biscuit


----------



## johnp

Sea Biscuit (the movie)


----------



## tilt

Sea men


----------



## kelman

sea quell


----------



## johnp

tax sea


----------



## SINC

sin tax


----------



## kelman

sails tax


----------



## johnp

holiday sails


----------



## jamesB

holiday in


----------



## kelman

dock holiday


----------



## SINC

dock tores


----------



## kelman

dock humint


----------



## jamesB

dock yard


----------



## SINC

lan yard


----------



## jamesB

lan gush


----------



## kelman

lan lord


----------



## jamesB

slum lord


----------



## Abby

slum area


----------



## SINC

gone area


----------



## kelman

mall area


----------



## SINC

mall aired


----------



## Aurora

aired ale


----------



## SINC

ale oops


----------



## jamesB

hula oops


----------



## SINC

aerial oops


----------



## tilt

Aerial ah


----------



## jamesB

ah chew (bless you)


----------



## johnp

poop ah


----------



## jamesB

poop scoop


----------



## SINC

chicken scoop


----------



## jamesB

chicken feed


----------



## johnp

feed lot


----------



## tilt

Lot us


----------



## johnp

buy us


----------



## tilt

Buy sickle


----------



## jamesB

try sickle


----------



## johnp

pop sickle


----------



## SINC

pop song


----------



## johnp

sing song


----------



## SINC

sing sing


----------



## kelman

sing gull


----------



## SINC

gull able


----------



## kelman

port able


----------



## SINC

port side


----------



## jamesB

port lee


----------



## SINC

trans port


----------



## jamesB

trans potation


----------



## kelman

trans ponder


----------



## eMacMan

ponder osha


----------



## jamesB

ponder ability


----------



## Aurora

ponder us


----------



## jamesB

US eh


----------



## SINC

pore us


----------



## jamesB

pore favor


----------



## SINC

pore rabble


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> pore rabble


Pore Hoes (As opposed to rich hoes)


----------



## jamesB

water hoes


----------



## Lawrence

jamesB said:


> water hoes


Wild Hoes (As opposed to tame ones, Sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## johnp

waters hoes


----------



## Lawrence

johnp said:


> waters hoes


Been said already


----------



## SINC

wild won


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> wild won


Won During (always)


----------



## kelman

won way


----------



## eMacMan

wino way (The Lion's Drunk Tonight)


----------



## Lawrence

eMacMan said:


> wino way (The Lion's Drunk Tonight)


Way Dawn (Weighed on)


----------



## tilt

Dawn quay


----------



## Aurora

dawn patrol


----------



## johnp

Lawrence said:


> Been said already


.. nope. (not that I care!! )


----------



## jamesB

jamesB said:


> water hoes





johnp said:


> waters hoes


Somebody missed the difference between 'water and waters'

waters keying


----------



## Aurora

waters head


----------



## SINC

head nurse


----------



## jamesB

head master


----------



## Aurora

pot head


----------



## jamesB

pot tea


----------



## SINC

tea cher


----------



## Aurora

tea pea


----------



## SINC

pea sent


----------



## jamesB

pre sent


----------



## kelman

ab sent


----------



## SINC

ab says


----------



## jamesB

ab sys


----------



## SINC

sys stem


----------



## kelman

cry sys


----------



## SINC

out cry


----------



## kelman

bail out


----------



## jamesB

bail bond


----------



## SINC

bond movie


----------



## jamesB

bond edge


----------



## kelman

bond oh


----------



## SINC

oh know


----------



## jamesB

oh hair (airport)


----------



## SINC

hair ring


----------



## jamesB

ear ring


----------



## SINC

ear lear


----------



## kelman

front ear


----------



## jamesB

front all


----------



## SINC

front door


----------



## jamesB

ad door


----------



## kelman

ad opt


----------



## Aurora

ad vent


----------



## SINC

nor ad


----------



## Aurora

part nor


----------



## SINC

nor whey


----------



## eMacMan

whey back


----------



## SINC

cause whey


----------



## eMacMan

whey tar


----------



## jamesB

Ava tar


----------



## SINC

hadj ava (with toast this morning)


----------



## jamesB

ava launch


----------



## tilt

Best ava!


----------



## jamesB

Best owed


----------



## SINC

bell owed


----------



## jamesB

wall owed


----------



## kelman

reel owed


----------



## SINC

crops owed


----------



## kelman

out crops


----------



## johnp

out houses


----------



## SINC

flub out


----------



## kelman

out ages


----------



## Aurora

dark ages


----------



## jamesB

sauce ages


----------



## SINC

reno sauce


----------



## jamesB

sauce sir


----------



## Aurora

sir up


----------



## jamesB

up pity


----------



## SINC

up ended


----------



## jamesB

rear ended


----------



## kelman

am ended


----------



## jamesB

am track


----------



## SINC

track tore


----------



## kelman

track shun


----------



## SINC

track expenses


----------



## tilt

Sub track


----------



## jamesB

sub marine


----------



## Aurora

sub lease


----------



## jamesB

lease holder


----------



## SINC

slurp lease


----------



## Aurora

lend lease


----------



## johnp

ice lend


----------



## Aurora

ice capades


----------



## tilt

Ice only


----------



## jamesB

ice cold


----------



## Aurora

cold cuts


----------



## jamesB

upper cuts


----------



## SINC

cuts bait


----------



## johnp

bait head


----------



## SINC

pro bait


----------



## jamesB

pro cure


----------



## SINC

cure rater


----------



## jamesB

modo rater


----------



## SINC

casey modo


----------



## jamesB

quasi modo


----------



## tilt

Ben quasi


----------



## jamesB

Ben dover


----------



## Aurora

Dover cliffs


----------



## tilt

Or Dover


----------



## SINC

or car


----------



## jamesB

iron or


----------



## SINC

iron knee


----------



## jamesB

iron nick


----------



## johnp

nick pick


----------



## SINC

pan nick


----------



## johnp

bridges pan


----------



## SINC

tie pan


----------



## johnp

pan teeze


----------



## SINC

tee square


----------



## johnp

pan tree


----------



## SINC

square route


----------



## jamesB

single tree


----------



## johnp

tree fort


----------



## jamesB

whiffle tree


----------



## kelman

con tree


----------



## jamesB

con air


----------



## SINC

con ducked


----------



## jamesB

ducked ape


----------



## SINC

ape errantly


----------



## jamesB

can ape (finger food)


----------



## tilt

Can ada


----------



## SINC

floor ada


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## jamesB

arm ada


----------



## SINC

yard arm


----------



## jamesB

bill yard (table)


----------



## SINC

prison yard


----------



## eMacMan

ski yard


----------



## Aurora

yard bird


----------



## kelman

yard age


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## jamesB

brick yard


----------



## johnp

yard line


----------



## SINC

line dance


----------



## eMacMan

barn dance


----------



## SINC

barn nickles


----------



## johnp

barn bored


----------



## SINC

bored stiff


----------



## jamesB

lee bored


----------



## SINC

bar lee


----------



## johnp

lee pure


----------



## jamesB

pure less


----------



## kelman

care less


----------



## SINC

oz care


----------



## jamesB

oz stretch


----------



## SINC

stretch muscles


----------



## jamesB

baked muscles


----------



## johnp

muscles trains


----------



## SINC

trains peed


----------



## jamesB

sloes peed


----------



## SINC

peed doff


----------



## Aurora

tops peed


----------



## jamesB

tank tops


----------



## SINC

its tank


----------



## tilt

Tank card


----------



## jamesB

whole card


----------



## SINC

bung whole


----------



## kelman

whole sum


----------



## johnp

sum hairy


----------



## SINC

boo sum


----------



## kelman

sum myrrh


----------



## jamesB

myrrh tell


----------



## johnp

tour tell


----------



## jamesB

advent tour


----------



## SINC

tour wing


----------



## jamesB

right wing


----------



## kelman

arbor right


----------



## jamesB

arbor ascent


----------



## SINC

arbor rant


----------



## kelman

rester rant


----------



## SINC

comer rant


----------



## jamesB

comer shall


----------



## SINC

shall lots


----------



## jamesB

hoar lots


----------



## SINC

hoar able


----------



## jamesB

canine able


----------



## SINC

link able


----------



## jamesB

link age


----------



## johnp

seep age


----------



## SINC

seep out


----------



## jamesB

stake out


----------



## johnp

game stake


----------



## jamesB

game point


----------



## SINC

west point


----------



## johnp

Point Roberts (a piece of Washington in British Columbia)
(Point Roberts, Washington: A little slice of the U.S., only accessible through Canada | News | National Post


----------



## tilt

Point err


----------



## SINC

err plain


----------



## johnp

err ear


----------



## jamesB

err ands


----------



## SINC

wash ands


----------



## kelman

allah wash


----------



## SINC

wash basin


----------



## jamesB

basin et


----------



## SINC

geyser basin


----------



## jamesB

boat basin


----------



## SINC

dream boat


----------



## jamesB

you boat


----------



## SINC

bye you


----------



## jamesB

Lulu bye


----------



## johnp

bye bill


----------



## SINC

yes bye (as they say in NL)


----------



## johnp

Liza's bye (he takes the fish to her)


----------



## SINC

bye nary


----------



## jamesB

oar nary


----------



## johnp

rob oar


----------



## SINC

rob hurt


----------



## jamesB

hurt urls


----------



## johnp

John Hurt (a fine Brisitsh actor)


----------



## jamesB

hurt full


----------



## SINC

al hurt


----------



## jamesB

chock full


----------



## eMacMan

chock adblock


----------



## jamesB

chock allot (yummy)


----------



## SINC

end al


----------



## jamesB

allot meant


----------



## SINC

dead end


----------



## kelman

end dive


----------



## SINC

dive bomb


----------



## kelman

scuba dive


----------



## tilt

Scuba do


----------



## SINC

do ***


----------



## jamesB

doggy do


----------



## SINC

macho do (about nothing)


----------



## jamesB

do little


----------



## Aurora

do be


----------



## jamesB

be bop


----------



## SINC

wanna be


----------



## jamesB

micro be


----------



## SINC

tub be


----------



## jamesB

toes tub


----------



## SINC

tommy toes


----------



## johnp

toes tubs (ouch!!)


----------



## jamesB

wash tubs


----------



## SINC

wash bored


----------



## jamesB

spring bored


----------



## SINC

spring bock


----------



## jamesB

clock spring


----------



## SINC

clock work


----------



## kelman

oh clock


----------



## SINC

audi oh


----------



## johnp

oh, henry!!


----------



## SINC

flaming oh


----------



## jamesB

Hi oh (silver, away)


----------



## SINC

bali hi


----------



## jamesB

bali stir


----------



## kelman

berry stir


----------



## SINC

mob stir


----------



## jamesB

mob seen


----------



## SINC

seen nary


----------



## jamesB

ordain nary


----------



## SINC

ordain priest


----------



## kelman

ordain ants


----------



## SINC

comer ants


----------



## jamesB

combat ants


----------



## SINC

combat theatre


----------



## jamesB

improv theatre


----------



## SINC

theatre balcony


----------



## jamesB

balcony seats


----------



## johnp

seats wing


----------



## SINC

so wing


----------



## johnp

so low


----------



## jamesB

low life


----------



## SINC

life fur


----------



## johnp

fur long


----------



## SINC

long boat


----------



## tilt

Boat eye


----------



## kelman

boat any


----------



## SINC

me any


----------



## Aurora

any thing


----------



## SINC

thing gamma (bob)


----------



## jamesB

gamma goblin


----------



## SINC

gamma wray


----------



## jamesB

comic wray


----------



## SINC

wray mound


----------



## kelman

sting wray


----------



## SINC

coast sting


----------



## Aurora

barbary coast


----------



## SINC

coast break


----------



## tilt

Pent Coast


----------



## jamesB

coast guard


----------



## SINC

guard dog


----------



## jamesB

bawdy guard


----------



## SINC

crossing guard


----------



## johnp

guard father


----------



## SINC

father figure


----------



## kelman

father time


----------



## SINC

time clock


----------



## johnp

clock work


----------



## kelman

work her


----------



## jamesB

her she (chocolate)


----------



## kelman

her peas


----------



## johnp

love her


----------



## SINC

her say


----------



## jamesB

as say


----------



## SINC

say lore


----------



## jamesB

folk lore


----------



## tilt

Lore lay


----------



## jamesB

lay about


----------



## kelman

they're about


----------



## eMacMan

lay zee


----------



## SINC

par lay


----------



## kelman

jamesB said:


> lay about





kelman said:


> they're about





eMacMan said:


> lay zee





SINC said:


> par lay


they're fore


----------



## SINC

fore tune


----------



## jamesB

fore castle


----------



## Aurora

fore tell


----------



## jamesB

tell iphone


----------



## Aurora

jamesB said:


> tell iphone


Good one. :clap:
gram iphone


----------



## jamesB

ant iphone (chanting)


----------



## SINC

iPhone app


----------



## Aurora

app raise


----------



## SINC

raise inn


----------



## johnp

sleeping inn


----------



## SINC

inn sense


----------



## jamesB

inn zest


----------



## tilt

Zest tea


----------



## jamesB

zest full


----------



## johnp

why zest


----------



## jamesB

why knot


----------



## SINC

astro knot


----------



## jamesB

astro dynamic


----------



## johnp

astro turfs


----------



## SINC

astro boy


----------



## jamesB

astro logy


----------



## tilt

Logy cull


----------



## SINC

raz cull


----------



## jamesB

cull ender


----------



## kelman

numbs cull


----------



## SINC

cull lender


----------



## jamesB

money lender


----------



## Aurora

old money


----------



## SINC

arctic old


----------



## jamesB

aunt arctic


----------



## kelman

rester aunt


----------



## SINC

flu aunt


----------



## jamesB

flu id


----------



## SINC

id entity


----------



## Aurora

flu resent (lights)


----------



## jamesB

id eel


----------



## SINC

canned id


----------



## johnp

flip id


----------



## jamesB

cup id (♥)


----------



## Aurora

stoop id


----------



## SINC

stoop purr


----------



## jamesB

purr loin


----------



## SINC

loin chops


----------



## johnp

chops ticks


----------



## Aurora

drums ticks


----------



## johnp

bore drums


----------



## kelman

dull drums


----------



## SINC

han dull


----------



## kelman

han sum


----------



## SINC

blouse sum


----------



## tilt

Sum buddy (gonna get-a hurrrrt)


----------



## jamesB

sum airy


----------



## johnp

barf airy


----------



## jamesB

can airy


----------



## SINC

can dells


----------



## kelman

can can


----------



## SINC

maxi can


----------



## eMacMan

Slow can (BC)


----------



## jamesB

can did


----------



## SINC

katey did


----------



## Aurora

car did


----------



## SINC

car boy


----------



## eMacMan

car tell


----------



## SINC

hoe tell


----------



## jamesB

Gums hoe


----------



## SINC

soar gums


----------



## jamesB

coal soar


----------



## SINC

saw soar


----------



## kelman

can soar


----------



## SINC

soar bet


----------



## kelman

soar bay


----------



## tilt

Bay bee


----------



## johnp

bee bees


----------



## SINC

bees things


----------



## jamesB

bees knees


----------



## SINC

free bees


----------



## jamesB

spelling bees


----------



## SINC

mined spelling


----------



## jamesB

deter mined


----------



## SINC

mined games


----------



## jamesB

party games


----------



## SINC

party ours


----------



## tilt

Ours whole


----------



## jamesB

happy ours


----------



## johnp

ours nick


----------



## SINC

after ours


----------



## jamesB

who ours


----------



## SINC

who towel


----------



## jamesB

dish towel


----------



## SINC

fiend dish


----------



## jamesB

dish honored


----------



## SINC

dish shovelled


----------



## jamesB

dish obeyed


----------



## SINC

obeyed rule


----------



## jamesB

obeyed wan (of Star Wars fame)


----------



## SINC

roe wan (and Martin of Laugh In fame)


----------



## johnp

roe boat


----------



## SINC

roe bust


----------



## johnp

bust urn


----------



## SINC

slot urn


----------



## Aurora

greek urn


----------



## jamesB

urn innate


----------



## Aurora

tacit urn


----------



## jamesB

overt urn


----------



## Aurora

overt your


----------



## tilt

Your in


----------



## jamesB

yawn in


----------



## SINC

yawn door


----------



## Aurora

can yawn


----------



## SINC

can due


----------



## Aurora

two can


----------



## SINC

two more


----------



## jamesB

two fur (the price of one)


----------



## kelman

fur bee


----------



## jamesB

bee neath


----------



## eMacMan

I find it interesting that all these temp readings need adjusting. I used good thermometers to measure color photo chem temps. One dated back to the 1940s. Always had a spare on hand and it always measured so close to its predecessor as to make compensation unnecessary. IOW less than 0.1° C variation. To arbitrarily and routinely adjust data when the original instrument is not available to test is venturing into the realm of the obscene.

Truth is there is simply not enough raw data dating back far enough to establish any useful information on a planet wide basis. At least not going back far enough to get out of the weather mode and into climate mode.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, wrong thread there eMacMan! 

bee liver


----------



## tilt

Bee gone

Only two words permitted emacman, not a whole para


----------



## SINC

watt chemo (callit)


----------



## eMacMan

watt tell (Mayor Ford's specialty)


----------



## SINC

watt cha (doin')


----------



## jamesB

con cha


----------



## Aurora

con stable


----------



## jamesB

trust stable


----------



## Aurora

brains trust


----------



## jamesB

trust tease


----------



## SINC

trust fund


----------



## johnp

wait trust


----------



## SINC

cue wait


----------



## johnp

rest cue


----------



## jamesB

barbie cue


----------



## johnp

cue tip


----------



## jamesB

tip sea


----------



## johnp

sea cucumbers


----------



## SINC

curt sea


----------



## tilt

Sea you


----------



## jamesB

sea meant


----------



## SINC

sea shell


----------



## jamesB

shell lack


----------



## SINC

lack lustre


----------



## kelman

lack toes


----------



## SINC

big toes


----------



## jamesB

manifest toes


----------



## SINC

ptomaine toes


----------



## kelman

toes stir


----------



## Aurora

stir up


----------



## jamesB

camel toes


----------



## SINC

up end


----------



## kelman

port end


----------



## jamesB

end earring


----------



## kelman

end angered


----------



## Aurora

end game


----------



## kelman

bored game


----------



## SINC

bored foot


----------



## kelman

clap bored


----------



## jamesB

clap trap


----------



## SINC

chins trap


----------



## jamesB

chins see


----------



## SINC

see urchin


----------



## jamesB

salton see


----------



## tilt

Con salton


----------



## kelman

con stunt


----------



## johnp

con cave


----------



## kelman

con tour


----------



## jamesB

tour wrist


----------



## johnp

wrist ore


----------



## SINC

wrist shot


----------



## johnp

four wrist


----------



## kelman

wrist torrent


----------



## Aurora

bit torrent


----------



## kelman

torrent shell


----------



## SINC

torrent shall (rainstorm)


----------



## kelman

mar shall


----------



## SINC

shall lots


----------



## kelman

shall loam


----------



## jamesB

shall owe


----------



## kelman

shall ohm


----------



## jamesB

ohm age


----------



## kelman

ohm aha


----------



## SINC

bon ohm


----------



## jamesB

bon homey


----------



## SINC

auto bon


----------



## jamesB

bon journal


----------



## SINC

bon voyage


----------



## jamesB

voyage aires


----------



## tilt

Imp aires


----------



## johnp

aires pray


----------



## Aurora

bugs pray


----------



## SINC

hum bigs


----------



## Aurora

I guess that was a typo Sinc
hum drum


----------



## johnp

drum stick (my favourite part of a chicken or turkey)


----------



## jamesB

mass stick


----------



## Aurora

midnight mass


----------



## SINC

mass sieve


----------



## jamesB

mass use


----------



## johnp

lit mass


----------



## jamesB

lit till


----------



## SINC

hose till


----------



## johnp

fur till


----------



## SINC

cam fur


----------



## jamesB

cam pane


----------



## SINC

pane ash


----------



## Aurora

window pane


----------



## SINC

pro pane


----------



## Aurora

acute pane


----------



## SINC

pane ling


----------



## jamesB

control ling


----------



## SINC

pest control


----------



## tilt

Pest aside


----------



## jamesB

sue aside


----------



## SINC

sue near (or later)


----------



## jamesB

million near


----------



## SINC

near beer


----------



## jamesB

near sighted


----------



## SINC

core near


----------



## jamesB

core nary


----------



## SINC

deck core


----------



## Aurora

apple core


----------



## tilt

Bad apple


----------



## jamesB

bad ask


----------



## johnp

fork ask


----------



## jamesB

fork lift


----------



## SINC

fork ewe


----------



## Aurora

fork over


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> fork ewe


Is it now OK to use 'fork' for the 'f' word? Where are the mods?

(sorry SINC, I couldn't help myself )

over powered


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> Is it now OK to use 'fork' for the 'f' word? Where are the mods?
> 
> (sorry SINC, I couldn't help myself )
> 
> over powered


It was making a statement. 

fork over


----------



## Aurora

over acted


----------



## kelman

over rated


----------



## SINC

pro rated


----------



## kelman

pro cure


----------



## SINC

cure rater


----------



## jamesB

Ore rater


----------



## kelman

ore fun


----------



## SINC

beef ore


----------



## Aurora

beef eater


----------



## jamesB

beef cake


----------



## SINC

fila beef


----------



## Aurora

fila meant


----------



## SINC

fila jug


----------



## tilt

Fila sofa


----------



## jamesB

sofa moor


----------



## SINC

moor cowbell


----------



## jamesB

moor age


----------



## johnp

sauce age


----------



## tilt

(Awwww) Sauce wheat


----------



## Aurora

wheat board


----------



## kelman

sugars wheat


----------



## jamesB

hole wheat


----------



## SINC

eat hole


----------



## jamesB

gas hole


----------



## SINC

sour gas


----------



## jamesB

sour grapes


----------



## SINC

grapes oda


----------



## jamesB

peg oda


----------



## SINC

whinny peg


----------



## jamesB

peg asus


----------



## SINC

peg leg


----------



## tilt

Leg oh


----------



## johnp

Peg Leg (Bates)


----------



## kelman

bum leg


----------



## SINC

oh buoy


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> Peg Leg (Bates)


Just so you know: 


SINC said:


> peg leg


----------



## jamesB

buoy antsy


----------



## kelman

adda buoy


----------



## SINC

carb buoy


----------



## jamesB

carb aerator


----------



## SINC

carb bine


----------



## jamesB

column bine


----------



## tilt

Bine airy


----------



## jamesB

can airy


----------



## eMacMan

Armory can


----------



## jamesB

can abyss


----------



## SINC

can dell


----------



## jamesB

twit dell


----------



## SINC

hand dell


----------



## jamesB

hand shake


----------



## SINC

milk shake


----------



## jamesB

milk duds


----------



## Aurora

milk cow


----------



## jamesB

cow puncher


----------



## SINC

puncher out


----------



## tilt

Tyre puncher


----------



## kelman

tyre ring


----------



## jamesB

ring leader


----------



## SINC

leader away


----------



## jamesB

Anchors away


----------



## SINC

storm away (almost an official residence)


----------



## kelman

bombs away


----------



## SINC

photo bombs


----------



## tilt

Telly photo


----------



## Lawrence

tilt said:


> Telly photo


Telly Vision


----------



## johnp

Fortune telly


----------



## kelman

telly vise


----------



## eMacMan

telly vandalous


----------



## SINC

telly giraffe


----------



## tilt

Telly path


----------



## kelman

telly port


----------



## jamesB

port lee


----------



## SINC

port side


----------



## jamesB

side slip


----------



## SINC

let slip


----------



## jamesB

let us


----------



## SINC

glory us


----------



## johnp

Fest us (Gunsmoke memories)


----------



## Aurora

Feat earring


----------



## SINC

corn fest


----------



## johnp

ache corn


----------



## SINC

corn bred


----------



## kelman

inn bred


----------



## SINC

bred flower


----------



## Aurora

Flower power


----------



## SINC

flower sifter


----------



## Aurora

flower child


----------



## jamesB

love child


----------



## Aurora

child less


----------



## SINC

child wren


----------



## jamesB

wren chess


----------



## SINC

dutch chess


----------



## kelman

purr chess


----------



## eMacMan

purr cheesy


----------



## kelman

purr minute


----------



## SINC

minute man


----------



## Aurora

Man dingo


----------



## kelman

man drill


----------



## jamesB

man whole


----------



## SINC

golf whole


----------



## kelman

whole ear (than thou)


----------



## jamesB

whole sum


----------



## kelman

whole ding


----------



## SINC

not whole


----------



## kelman

square not


----------



## johnp

naught square


----------



## kelman

afraid naught


----------



## SINC

astro naught


----------



## jamesB

Dread naught


----------



## johnp

dread locks


----------



## SINC

locks myth


----------



## jamesB

myth ill (toe)


----------



## SINC

myth trees


----------



## jamesB

myth treat


----------



## SINC

bourbons treat


----------



## kelman

come bourbons


----------



## jamesB

come eddy


----------



## SINC

eddy match


----------



## Aurora

grudge match


----------



## SINC

match maid


----------



## jamesB

upstairs maid


----------



## SINC

maid right


----------



## kelman

bar maid


----------



## SINC

bar nun


----------



## jamesB

nun cents


----------



## kelman

purr cents


----------



## johnp

cents ore


----------



## tilt

Make cents


----------



## jamesB

make merry


----------



## johnp

Merry Christmas (to all)


----------



## jamesB

Christmas mourning


----------



## SINC

tomorrow mourning


----------



## johnp

mourning after


----------



## jamesB

after effects


----------



## SINC

fir after


----------



## kelman

fir tree


----------



## jamesB

tree tea


----------



## kelman

tree sun


----------



## jamesB

monkey tree


----------



## Aurora

tree cull


----------



## jamesB

tick cull


----------



## SINC

cause tick


----------



## kelman

cause weigh


----------



## SINC

goa weigh


----------



## kelman

harms weigh


----------



## SINC

harms elf


----------



## kelman

its elf


----------



## Aurora

hob its


----------



## SINC

hob bull


----------



## jamesB

bull only


----------



## Aurora

adults only


----------



## jamesB

want only


----------



## Aurora

want on (soup)


----------



## SINC

on word


----------



## johnp

carry on


----------



## jamesB

miss carry


----------



## SINC

miss teary


----------



## Aurora

miss appropriate


----------



## SINC

miss taken


----------



## jamesB

over taken


----------



## SINC

over hauls


----------



## jamesB

over tour


----------



## SINC

tour nip


----------



## jamesB

parse nip


----------



## kelman

nip pull


----------



## SINC

nip pee


----------



## kelman

too pee


----------



## SINC

too more


----------



## tilt

More on


----------



## kelman

seas on


----------



## SINC

seas read


----------



## kelman

read dear


----------



## jamesB

dear crossing


----------



## Aurora

double crossing


----------



## SINC

double bubble


----------



## eMacMan

bubble heads (far too many getting parliamentary pensions)


----------



## jamesB

heads up


----------



## SINC

heads pace


----------



## jamesB

(mexican) 
pace sew


----------



## SINC

pace char (lead fish in the school)


----------



## jamesB

char actor


----------



## SINC

char broiled


----------



## eMacMan

char juror


----------



## kelman

purr juror


----------



## SINC

sou purr


----------



## johnp

me sou (soup)


----------



## SINC

sue me


----------



## jamesB

me culpa


----------



## SINC

me bee


----------



## jamesB

bee purr


----------



## kelman

purr puss


----------



## SINC

puss seas


----------



## jamesB

seas ick


----------



## SINC

hoar seas


----------



## eMacMan

hoar frost


----------



## jamesB

frost plug


----------



## SINC

drain plug


----------



## jamesB

plugged drain


----------



## SINC

floor drain


----------



## jamesB

drain oh


----------



## johnp

oh henri!


----------



## SINC

ole oh


----------



## jamesB

shill oh


----------



## SINC

mar shill (Dillon)


----------



## kelman

mar bull


----------



## jamesB

bull durham


----------



## SINC

instant bull


----------



## jamesB

stay bull


----------



## SINC

mane stay


----------



## kelman

stay Ted


----------



## SINC

miss stay


----------



## kelman

miss tea


----------



## SINC

sole tea


----------



## jamesB

tea doff


----------



## SINC

tea bag


----------



## jamesB

bag lady


----------



## SINC

lady bug


----------



## johnp

bug eye


----------



## SINC

eye lid


----------



## kelman

eye one!


----------



## johnp

winked eye


----------



## jamesB

evil eye


----------



## Aurora

eye scream


----------



## jamesB

eye sickle


----------



## SINC

sickle sell


----------



## jamesB

sell berate


----------



## Aurora

sell phone


----------



## SINC

count sell


----------



## Aurora

cadence count


----------



## jamesB

disk count


----------



## tilt

Disk Oh


----------



## SINC

oh know


----------



## jamesB

know ledge


----------



## tilt

Know use


----------



## jamesB

use able


----------



## SINC

ref use


----------



## iMouse

Obt use


----------



## SINC

use sears


----------



## jamesB

exec use


----------



## Aurora

use less


----------



## SINC

ways less


----------



## jamesB

age less


----------



## tilt

Less son


----------



## jamesB

son net


----------



## iMouse

net work


----------



## jamesB

work horse


----------



## Aurora

work ethic


----------



## iMouse

ethic al


----------



## SINC

al most


----------



## Aurora

tropic al


----------



## tilt

Al so


----------



## johnp

so ya


----------



## jamesB

express so


----------



## SINC

so low


----------



## jamesB

wins low


----------



## johnp

(four) strong wins


----------



## jamesB

strong arm


----------



## iMouse

fore arm


----------



## SINC

fore corners


----------



## tilt

Corners tone


----------



## kelman

caps tone


----------



## SINC

tone sills


----------



## Aurora

tone deaf


----------



## jamesB

deaf end


----------



## SINC

deaf fie


----------



## jamesB

deaf file


----------



## eMacMan

deaf ignition


----------



## tilt

Deaf fine


----------



## SINC

fine alley


----------



## johnp

Alley oop


----------



## SINC

oop see


----------



## jamesB

see worthy


----------



## SINC

pan see


----------



## jamesB

pan ash


----------



## johnp

sty pan


----------



## jamesB

pan fried


----------



## SINC

fried green (tomatoes)


----------



## jamesB

stir fried


----------



## johnp

fried aye


----------



## SINC

aye liner


----------



## jamesB

aye ball


----------



## SINC

ball locks


----------



## tilt

Locks myth


----------



## SINC

myth take


----------



## kelman

sirloins take


----------



## jamesB

sweeps take


----------



## tilt

She take (mushrooms)


----------



## jamesB

Ban She


----------



## SINC

she boom


----------



## jamesB

kay boom


----------



## johnp

boom box


----------



## SINC

box set


----------



## tilt

Set tea


----------



## SINC

set told


----------



## jamesB

four told


----------



## Aurora

four tune


----------



## tilt

Kwai told


----------



## SINC

four rest


----------



## Aurora

rest room


----------



## SINC

cold room


----------



## jamesB

cold shoulder


----------



## Aurora

head cold


----------



## SINC

not head


----------



## Aurora

head count


----------



## johnp

count less


----------



## eMacMan

count rye


----------



## SINC

ten count


----------



## jamesB

rye crisp


----------



## johnp

ten done


----------



## SINC

well done


----------



## johnp

wishing well


----------



## SINC

well abbey


----------



## Aurora

dear abbey


----------



## johnp

(another year) old dear


----------



## tilt

Old me (tight)


----------



## SINC

me two


----------



## Aurora

me diem


----------



## johnp

me sew (soup)


----------



## Aurora

sew what


----------



## SINC

sew worse


----------



## johnp

worse hip


----------



## Aurora

hip flask


----------



## johnp

friends hip


----------



## SINC

battles hip


----------



## iMouse

Courts hip


----------



## johnp

sir hip


----------



## SINC

ant sir


----------



## kelman

rester ant


----------



## johnp

ant see


----------



## SINC

four rester


----------



## kelman

four bare


----------



## SINC

grizzly bare


----------



## jamesB

-derailed at post # 39518-
ant agonizing


----------



## SINC

The huge delay in posting times now is to blame in some cases.

ant leers


----------



## eMacMan

leers lustily


----------



## SINC

bow leers (or kegleers if you prefer)


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> The huge delay in posting times now is to blame in some cases


(I've suspected that myself at times)
El bow


----------



## tilt

Tie bow


----------



## jamesB

railway tie


----------



## SINC

tie ye


----------



## tilt

Ye baby!


----------



## eMacMan

Tie Conestoga


----------



## SINC

baby face


----------



## Aurora

about face


----------



## kelman

about town


----------



## jamesB

town square


----------



## Aurora

square meal


----------



## SINC

square dance


----------



## johnp

square route


----------



## SINC

route tobago


----------



## jamesB

tap route


----------



## johnp

sap tap


----------



## jamesB

sap sucker


----------



## kelman

super sucker


----------



## jamesB

super sonic


----------



## SINC

last super


----------



## johnp

last stick


----------



## tilt

Stick twit


----------



## iMouse

stick toit


----------



## SINC

deke toit


----------



## jamesB

deke eh


----------



## SINC

fried eh


----------



## jamesB

eh lite


----------



## SINC

lite saver


----------



## jamesB

dee lite


----------



## SINC

auto lite (spark plugs of old)


----------



## jamesB

Auto eroticism


----------



## johnp

clam auto


----------



## SINC

clam burr


----------



## tilt

Am burr


----------



## SINC

pro am


----------



## johnp

pro pain


----------



## SINC

pain phil


----------



## kelman

pain terse


----------



## jamesB

pro pell


----------



## tilt

kelman said:


> pain terse





jamesB said:


> pro pell


Getting back on thread and yet keeping James's entry 

Pro pain


----------



## johnp

pro fete


----------



## jamesB

pain ting


----------



## SINC

ting gull


----------



## jamesB

post # 39565-39566
there's the ole post delay again.

pro fein


----------



## iMouse

shin feign


----------



## jamesB

we'll assume you misspelt fein 
shin splints


----------



## kelman

pass shin


----------



## SINC

shin dig


----------



## iMouse

jamesB said:


> we'll assume you misspelt fein
> 
> shin splints


Assume nothing, otherwise it would have been Fein. beejacon


----------



## kelman

iMouse said:


> Assume nothing, otherwise it would have been Fein. beejacon


assuming you have nothing to add



SINC said:


> Here are two words. You can change only one of them, the other must stay the same. You can put them in any order but make sure it makes sense.
> 
> For example, Coffee Cup can become, Coffee Bean or Cup Holder.
> 
> Let's begin with:
> 
> *Coffee Cup *


funk shin


----------



## krs

funk band

????

I'm just testing ewhMac's posting time


----------



## SINC

contra band


----------



## jamesB

iMouse said:


> Assume nothing, otherwise it would have been Fein. beejacon


(I've never known a 'Signature Line' to be an autobiography before.)
band aide


----------



## kelman

band it


----------



## jamesB

it see (bitsy spider)


----------



## kelman

aunt see


----------



## jamesB

aunt colony


----------



## SINC

cur aunt


----------



## kelman

con cur


----------



## SINC

cur bing


----------



## kelman

bing oh


----------



## SINC

oh darn


----------



## jamesB

darn knit


----------



## johnp

knit pick


----------



## SINC

(slim) pick ins


----------



## tilt

Ins zest


----------



## SINC

zest tier


----------



## jamesB

zest fully


----------



## johnp

treasure zest


----------



## SINC

sunken treasure


----------



## eMacMan

treasure hunt


----------



## jamesB

lost treasure


----------



## johnp

Treasure Island


----------



## SINC

island retreat


----------



## jamesB

deserted island


----------



## johnp

dessert deserted (too many calories, eh!!)


----------



## jamesB

dessert sands


----------



## SINC

sands tone


----------



## jamesB

acid tone


----------



## SINC

acid ditty


----------



## jamesB

aunty acid


----------



## johnp

acid reflux


----------



## jamesB

stomach acid


----------



## johnp

butterfly stomach


----------



## jamesB

butterfly prawns


----------



## tilt

(Throw butter out the window and) watch butterfly


----------



## Aurora

dog watch


----------



## kelman

dog days


----------



## Aurora

under dog


----------



## johnp

down under


----------



## Aurora

under taker


----------



## jamesB

under where


----------



## SINC

dish where


----------



## tilt

Where out


----------



## jamesB

out back


----------



## SINC

back pack


----------



## eMacMan

back rib (YUM)


----------



## jamesB

rib eye


----------



## SINC

sock eye


----------



## jamesB

evil eye


----------



## tilt

Eye no!


----------



## Aurora

pop eye


----------



## SINC

pop top


----------



## jamesB

pop tart


----------



## SINC

heads tart


----------



## jamesB

bobble heads


----------



## johnp

heads pins


----------



## SINC

hat pins


----------



## jamesB

clothes pins


----------



## tilt

*deleted - too late*


----------



## Aurora

pins tripe


----------



## SINC

hare pins


----------



## Aurora

hat pins


----------



## jamesB

Mali hat


----------



## johnp

for mali


----------



## jamesB

mali line


----------



## SINC

rail line


----------



## jamesB

rail roaded


----------



## SINC

rail yard


----------



## jamesB

yard bird


----------



## SINC

yard stick


----------



## kelman

stick lure


----------



## tilt

Lure lie


----------



## jamesB

tele lie


----------



## greenyoga

White lie.


----------



## jamesB

White lightning


----------



## SINC

lightning rod


----------



## tilt

Axle rod


----------



## SINC

tag axle


----------



## kelman

play tag


----------



## Aurora

winning play


----------



## jamesB

winning peg


----------



## SINC

peg leg


----------



## jamesB

leg go


----------



## Aurora

go fur


----------



## jamesB

fur long


----------



## SINC

connie fur


----------



## jamesB

fur low


----------



## johnp

low fir


----------



## SINC

fir moment


----------



## jamesB

moment toe


----------



## SINC

toe mane


----------



## johnp

(hue) mane tease


----------



## jamesB

strip tease


----------



## SINC

mall tease


----------



## jamesB

strip mall


----------



## SINC

four mall


----------



## Aurora

petit four


----------



## johnp

four matte


----------



## jamesB

four play


----------



## tilt

Play me


----------



## SINC

me owe


----------



## jamesB

owe when


----------



## SINC

bache owe (Chinese veggie)


----------



## Aurora

bache water


----------



## SINC

out bache


----------



## kelman

bow out


----------



## SINC

bow not


----------



## kelman

half not


----------



## SINC

not iCal


----------



## eMacMan

crypt iCal


----------



## SINC

iCal alouette (town up north)


----------



## jamesB

com ical


----------



## kelman

fizz ical


----------



## jamesB

fizz led


----------



## Aurora

cur led


----------



## johnp

led belly


----------



## kelman

belly flop


----------



## jamesB

belly bumping


----------



## Aurora

belly dancer


----------



## SINC

jelly belly


----------



## kelman

jelly bean


----------



## SINC

bean bag


----------



## kelman

bean knee


----------



## johnp

tie knee


----------



## jamesB

bow tie


----------



## johnp

tie dyed


----------



## Aurora

tie rant


----------



## SINC

tie die


----------



## Aurora

die per


----------



## SINC

burr die


----------



## johnp

die tore


----------



## jamesB

die sell


----------



## SINC

count sell


----------



## Aurora

sell dome


----------



## SINC

dome silo


----------



## tilt

Dome matter


----------



## jamesB

dome stick


----------



## SINC

clock stick


----------



## kelman

bomb stick


----------



## SINC

stick shift


----------



## jamesB

shift less


----------



## SINC

mined less


----------



## kelman

deter mined


----------



## SINC

mined over (matter)


----------



## kelman

mined craft


----------



## jamesB

craft dinner


----------



## Aurora

dinner guest


----------



## SINC

guest house


----------



## jamesB

unwanted guest


----------



## SINC

guest spot


----------



## jamesB

wet spot


----------



## SINC

spot on


----------



## Aurora

spot check


----------



## jamesB

bad check


----------



## Aurora

check mate


----------



## johnp

check hairs


----------



## Aurora

check erred


----------



## jamesB

hip check


----------



## johnp

background check


----------



## SINC

blank check


----------



## jamesB

blank stair


----------



## SINC

stair whey


----------



## kelman

milky whey


----------



## jamesB

whey scale


----------



## SINC

fish scale


----------



## kelman

fish she


----------



## johnp

mush she


----------



## SINC

squaw mush


----------



## jamesB

squaw man


----------



## SINC

man dabble


----------



## tilt

Dabble vision


----------



## SINC

(yabba) dabble dew


----------



## jamesB

mill dew


----------



## SINC

thread mill


----------



## jamesB

thread lightly


----------



## SINC

thread bear


----------



## Aurora

bear arms


----------



## jamesB

arms length


----------



## SINC

present arms


----------



## jamesB

fire arms


----------



## SINC

bond fire


----------



## jamesB

bond oh


----------



## Aurora

filial bond


----------



## SINC

bond dead


----------



## jamesB

vega bond


----------



## SINC

lost vega


----------



## jamesB

lost wages


----------



## johnp

wages lips


----------



## jamesB

nice lips


----------



## johnp

lips ink


----------



## kelman

kitchens ink


----------



## tilt

Cute kitchens


----------



## SINC

kitchens pace


----------



## kelman

pace tub


----------



## SINC

tows tub


----------



## jamesB

under tows


----------



## greenyoga

in tow


----------



## kelman

in sensed


----------



## SINC

sit in


----------



## jamesB

sit tea


----------



## Aurora

tea pea


----------



## SINC

pea sent


----------



## Aurora

pea shooter


----------



## SINC

sweet pea


----------



## johnp

pea leaves (sauteed w/garlc sauce - good dim sum dish!!)


----------



## kelman

pea pull


----------



## Aurora

pull over


----------



## SINC

over cast


----------



## johnp

itchy cast


----------



## SINC

broad cast


----------



## jamesB

fly cast


----------



## johnp

zippered fly


----------



## tilt

Open fly


----------



## SINC

fly height


----------



## jamesB

fry height


----------



## SINC

stir fry


----------



## kelman

miss stir


----------



## SINC

miss brooks


----------



## Aurora

miss steak


----------



## SINC

at steak


----------



## jamesB

at tune


----------



## SINC

car tune


----------



## jamesB

car bean


----------



## johnp

box car


----------



## SINC

stock car


----------



## johnp

wood stock


----------



## SINC

stock prey


----------



## kelman

stock home


----------



## SINC

clock stock (not tick)


----------



## johnp

stock picks


----------



## SINC

picks ides


----------



## johnp

banjo picks


----------



## jamesB

dueling banjo


----------



## SINC

banjo vee


----------



## Aurora

vee red


----------



## jamesB

red eye


----------



## Aurora

eye candy


----------



## SINC

eye level


----------



## Aurora

level field


----------



## SINC

field trial


----------



## tilt

Field dead


----------



## johnp

optical field (test)


----------



## jamesB

killing field


----------



## johnp

pic killing


----------



## SINC

pic tours


----------



## Aurora

pic aloe


----------



## SINC

buff aloe


----------



## Aurora

aloe vera


----------



## jamesB

vera city


----------



## SINC

sin city


----------



## jamesB

city slicker


----------



## SINC

city scape


----------



## kelman

superman scape


----------



## tilt

Land scape


----------



## kelman

land hoe


----------



## SINC

hoe down


----------



## kelman

high hoe (silver)


----------



## Aurora

high society


----------



## SINC

high rode


----------



## jamesB

core rode


----------



## tilt

On core


----------



## SINC

apple core


----------



## johnp

core kneal


----------



## jamesB

fours core


----------



## SINC

core nurse


----------



## Aurora

wet nurse


----------



## jamesB

wet nurse
(now that's what I call a posting delay!)


----------



## johnp

soaking wet


----------



## SINC

sou wet (feed the birds)


----------



## jamesB

sou wee (hog calling)


----------



## SINC

sou veneer


----------



## jamesB

sou chef


----------



## SINC

chef yield


----------



## jamesB

Xrays yield


----------



## SINC

crop yield


----------



## tilt

Holy crop!


----------



## SINC

crop circle


----------



## jamesB

pop circle


----------



## SINC

pop pup


----------



## Aurora

pup tent


----------



## jamesB

circus tent


----------



## Aurora

circus clown


----------



## SINC

circus ring


----------



## Aurora

ring toss


----------



## SINC

toss salad


----------



## jamesB

toss up


----------



## johnp

bottoms up


----------



## Aurora

threw up


----------



## jamesB

Wass up


----------



## SINC

wass abbey


----------



## tilt

China wass


----------



## SINC

bone china


----------



## johnp

doggie bone


----------



## SINC

bone fie


----------



## jamesB

fie stay (Ole')


----------



## johnp

stay upright


----------



## SINC

stay men


----------



## johnp

main stay


----------



## SINC

main drag


----------



## Aurora

drag queen


----------



## kelman

drag stir


----------



## jamesB

drag strip


----------



## iMouse

strip search


----------



## SINC

business strip


----------



## Aurora

landing strip


----------



## SINC

soft landing


----------



## Aurora

soft diet


----------



## SINC

id diet


----------



## jamesB

id theft


----------



## SINC

grand theft


----------



## kelman

grand piano


----------



## jamesB

piano bar


----------



## kelman

piano bench


----------



## SINC

bench press


----------



## Aurora

bench warrant


----------



## tilt

Eggs press


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Tilt. half a sec too late.


----------



## SINC

bus bench


----------



## johnp

bus tea


----------



## Aurora

tea ball


----------



## iMouse

glow ball


----------



## SINC

ball locks


----------



## iMouse

bull locks


----------



## SINC

instant bull


----------



## kelman

terry bull


----------



## SINC

terry cloth


----------



## jamesB

terry tunes (iTunes predecessor)


----------



## iMouse

loony tunes


----------



## SINC

loony coin


----------



## jamesB

coin side


----------



## SINC

flip coin


----------



## kelman

flip ant


----------



## jamesB

spinster ant


----------



## SINC

comer ant


----------



## jamesB

new comer


----------



## SINC

new tore


----------



## johnp

tore adore


----------



## Aurora

tore so


----------



## johnp

sue tore


----------



## iMouse

sue table


----------



## jamesB

water table


----------



## iMouse

water torture


----------



## SINC

water ford (crystal)


----------



## Aurora

ford truck


----------



## SINC

truck inn (keep on)


----------



## jamesB

wander inn


----------



## kelman

wander lust


----------



## iMouse

lust inn


----------



## Aurora

inn turn


----------



## johnp

fish inn


----------



## iMouse

inn knee


----------



## jamesB

inn cling


----------



## SINC

psych cling


----------



## johnp

suck cling


----------



## jamesB

cling free


----------



## johnp

duck cling


----------



## SINC

duck soup


----------



## tilt

Soup err


----------



## johnp

(having a bad) err day


----------



## jamesB

err oar


----------



## SINC

oar chard


----------



## iMouse

wand oar


----------



## SINC

so wand (boar)


----------



## jamesB

wand earing


----------



## johnp

end earing


----------



## SINC

revere end


----------



## jamesB

see earing


----------



## Aurora

pentagon earing


----------



## jamesB

earing aide


----------



## Aurora

lemon aide


----------



## SINC

Off the rails at post 39942, That delay is awful.

end ever


----------



## Aurora

You are right Sinc
ever lasting


----------



## tilt

Ever rest


----------



## iMouse

Ever last


----------



## johnp

rest last


----------



## SINC

rest torrent


----------



## kelman

back rest


----------



## iMouse

back sheesh


----------



## SINC

out back


----------



## iMouse

out doors


----------



## SINC

doors tops


----------



## jamesB

bus tops


----------



## kelman

bus sinus


----------



## iMouse

bus tea


----------



## SINC

tea ming


----------



## iMouse

ming gull


----------



## SINC

gull able


----------



## Aurora

able lean


----------



## SINC

lean two


----------



## Aurora

two pay


----------



## SINC

pay mints


----------



## Aurora

argue mints


----------



## jamesB

pepper mints


----------



## johnp

mints pie


----------



## jamesB

pie bald (horse)


----------



## SINC

rye bald


----------



## jamesB

rye neck


----------



## kelman

rye full


----------



## iMouse

rye humour


----------



## SINC

rye chess


----------



## tilt

Rye toe!


----------



## SINC

toe megan


----------



## johnp

toe foo


----------



## iMouse

toe jam


----------



## Aurora

jam session


----------



## SINC

open jam


----------



## tilt

Pearl Jam


----------



## jamesB

Pearl barley


----------



## SINC

barley sandwich


----------



## Aurora

barley awake


----------



## SINC

wide awake


----------



## Aurora

wide turn


----------



## SINC

wide denning


----------



## Aurora

country wide


----------



## iMouse

**** tree :lmao:


----------



## Macmike41

iMouse said:


> **** tree :lmao:


**** off


----------



## kelman

Aurora said:


> country wide





iMouse said:


> **** tree :lmao:


?


Macmike41 said:


> **** off


?
country music


----------



## jamesB

Rap music (oxymoron)


----------



## kelman

rat rap


----------



## SINC

rat fink


----------



## johnp

pie rat


----------



## tilt

Bow rat


----------



## jamesB

Ox Bow


----------



## iMouse

In cident


----------



## SINC

deet ox


----------



## kelman

deet termination


----------



## SINC

deet our


----------



## iMouse

deet mented


----------



## kelman

deet tracted


----------



## jamesB

deet rack


----------



## SINC

snooker rack


----------



## kelman

coat rack


----------



## SINC

tern coat


----------



## kelman

tern style


----------



## SINC

sloe tern


----------



## Aurora

sloe gin


----------



## jamesB

mar gin


----------



## SINC

gin tonic


----------



## Aurora

tonic water


----------



## SINC

water buoy


----------



## johnp

buoy antsy


----------



## kelman

cure antsy


----------



## SINC

cure rater


----------



## kelman

upper rater (one ringy dingy)


----------



## SINC

upper manor


----------



## jamesB

upper cut


----------



## SINC

cut lass


----------



## iMouse

lass sea


----------



## jamesB

lass sue


----------



## iMouse

lass ting


----------



## SINC

lass supper


----------



## Aurora

supper time


----------



## SINC

time machine


----------



## jamesB

over time


----------



## SINC

over eight (burp)


----------



## Aurora

over acted


----------



## SINC

pass over


----------



## jamesB

pass sieve


----------



## iMouse

pass tour


----------



## SINC

tour guide


----------



## Aurora

Guide dog


----------



## SINC

hot dog


----------



## Aurora

hot teebeejacon


----------



## iMouse

hot guide beejacon beejacon


----------



## SINC

hot thyme


----------



## jamesB

half thyme


----------



## johnp

thyme out


----------



## jamesB

out classed


----------



## SINC

wipe out


----------



## kelman

cards wipe


----------



## Aurora

cards hark


----------



## johnp

angels hark


----------



## kelman

hammerheads hark


----------



## SINC

hark ken


----------



## Aurora

ken doll


----------



## jamesB

doll ease


----------



## Aurora

eye doll


----------



## SINC

pink eye


----------



## johnp

eye rolls


----------



## SINC

eye brow


----------



## johnp

high brow


----------



## SINC

brow beet


----------



## jamesB

beet street


----------



## SINC

beet greens (yum)


----------



## jamesB

greens treat


----------



## SINC

treat tease


----------



## jamesB

treat meant


----------



## kelman

meant ohs


----------



## SINC

ohs hit beejacon


----------



## kelman

ohs hoot


----------



## jamesB

hoot hers


----------



## iMouse

her suit


----------



## jamesB

troubles hoot


----------



## SINC

hoot owls


----------



## jamesB

me owls


----------



## SINC

gay me (wild meat)


----------



## jamesB

knows gay


----------



## SINC

knows job


----------



## iMouse

knows trill


----------



## Aurora

knows hit


----------



## johnp

snows hit


----------



## SINC

hit parade


----------



## jamesB

hit man


----------



## SINC

man dabble


----------



## johnp

for dabble


----------



## iMouse

for midable


----------



## jamesB

for tune


----------



## iMouse

tune ah


----------



## SINC

ah sew


----------



## jamesB

ah sole


----------



## SINC

con sole


----------



## kelman

airy sole


----------



## SINC

sole lid


----------



## kelman

sole food


----------



## SINC

sole survivor


----------



## jamesB

sole filet


----------



## SINC

sole low (flight)


----------



## Aurora

Low fur


----------



## SINC

low brow


----------



## iMouse

low ball


----------



## jamesB

low blow


----------



## iMouse

blow hard


----------



## Aurora

hard times


----------



## jamesB

times table


----------



## SINC

mares table


----------



## Aurora

water table


----------



## jamesB

table stakes


----------



## Aurora

rare stakes


----------



## kelman

salmon stakes


----------



## Aurora

salmon ella


----------



## kelman

cinder ella


----------



## SINC

canary ella


----------



## jamesB

gentian ella


----------



## SINC

rub ella


----------



## Aurora

ella meant


----------



## SINC

meant oar


----------



## Aurora

sea meant


----------



## johnp

fish sea


----------



## SINC

doe sea


----------



## jamesB

sea sons


----------



## SINC

sea sir


----------



## Aurora

sir up


----------



## SINC

sir pee


----------



## Aurora

big sir (California)


----------



## SINC

sir eel


----------



## iMouse

sir paw


----------



## kelman

paw purr


----------



## iMouse

purr nature


----------



## SINC

purr chess


----------



## jamesB

chess cold


----------



## iMouse

cold ditz


----------



## SINC

cold shot


----------



## jamesB

ring shot


----------



## SINC

boar ring


----------



## iMouse

boar certified


----------



## jamesB

boar dumb


----------



## SINC

dumb waiter


----------



## jamesB

dumb bell


----------



## johnp

bell buoy


----------



## SINC

buoy antsy


----------



## jamesB

buoy wonder


----------



## iMouse

whipping buoy


----------



## SINC

whipping creme


----------



## jamesB

whipping post


----------



## johnp

post sting


----------



## Aurora

post mortem


----------



## jamesB

post tall


----------



## johnp

post age


----------



## jamesB

carne age


----------



## SINC

mess age


----------



## jamesB

mess mate


----------



## SINC

mate eternal


----------



## jamesB

sole mate


----------



## kelman

sole during


----------



## SINC

sole searching


----------



## jamesB

stuffed sole


----------



## SINC

sole food


----------



## jamesB

see food


----------



## kelman

see men


----------



## iMouse

see sure


----------



## kelman

see nick


----------



## jamesB

see shore


----------



## SINC

hoar see


----------



## jamesB

hoar house


----------



## SINC

house bound


----------



## kelman

bound ding


----------



## SINC

inn bound


----------



## johnp

fish inn


----------



## tilt

Fish she


----------



## SINC

shelf fish


----------



## jamesB

sell fish


----------



## SINC

coin sell


----------



## iMouse

coin incident


----------



## johnp

incident ailes


----------



## SINC

boat ailes


----------



## iMouse

craft ailes


----------



## SINC

chris craft


----------



## jamesB

chris mass


----------



## SINC

mass sieve


----------



## Aurora

high mass


----------



## jamesB

high class


----------



## eMacMan

high Jean


----------



## tilt

Jean yes


----------



## SINC

jean pool


----------



## iMouse

jean knee


----------



## Aurora

shin knee


----------



## kelman

shin dig


----------



## iMouse

shin plaster


----------



## SINC

fish shin


----------



## jamesB

shin splint


----------



## Aurora

Too late (damn delays)


----------



## tilt

Splint her


----------



## jamesB

her mitt


----------



## Aurora

per mitt


----------



## iMouse

mitt chill


----------



## jamesB

com mitt


----------



## SINC

dot com


----------



## johnp

com hearse


----------



## SINC

hearse say


----------



## johnp

sing hearse


----------



## SINC

snooze sing


----------



## kelman

flaw sing


----------



## jamesB

colds flaw


----------



## iMouse

colds cream


----------



## johnp

eyes cream


----------



## iMouse

eyes front


----------



## johnp

sock eyes (a prime salmon species on the west coast)


----------



## SINC

eyes pie


----------



## johnp

pie cease


----------



## iMouse

die cease


----------



## SINC

die sect


----------



## tilt

Eyes whore


----------



## iMouse

refresh eyes ;p


----------



## SINC

Sorry, off the rails at tilt's post #40207. We're still at:

die sect


----------



## kelman

die purr


----------



## SINC

burr die


----------



## kelman

fie burr


----------



## iMouse

burr dock


----------



## SINC

dock curse (kind of pants)


----------



## jamesB

dock side


----------



## SINC

side arm


----------



## iMouse

fore arm


----------



## SINC

watt fore


----------



## iMouse

what whore


----------



## jamesB

fore father


----------



## jamesB

iMouse said:


> what whore


What part of this, taken from the original post that set up this thread, "Here are two words. You can change only one of them, the other must stay the same." is it you do not understand?


----------



## SINC

father figure


----------



## iMouse

jamesB said:


> What part of this, taken from the original post that set up this thread, "Here are two words. You can change only one of them, the other must stay the same." is it you do not understand?


Never read said post.

I was going for "what ho" in response to "watt fore". Spelling of homophones is all in the saying.

*figure skates* (fish) Better?


----------



## kelman

figure ring


----------



## iMouse

ring leader


----------



## SINC

coal leader


----------



## iMouse

leader hosing


----------



## SINC

hosing down


----------



## iMouse

udder down


----------



## SINC

down word


----------



## jamesB

down side


----------



## iMouse

,


----------



## jamesB

side ways


----------



## iMouse

off side


----------



## jamesB

show off


----------



## iMouse

Show stopper


----------



## SINC

goon show


----------



## tilt

Show leave


----------



## SINC

leave stems


----------



## jamesB

stems ells


----------



## SINC

cyst stems


----------



## jamesB

cyst turns


----------



## SINC

turns tile


----------



## kelman

gangnams tile


----------



## iMouse

tile age


----------



## jamesB

cairn age


----------



## iMouse

cairn terror


----------



## SINC

terror rised


----------



## johnp

rised again


----------



## iMouse

borne again


----------



## Aurora

air borne


----------



## iMouse

air craft


----------



## kelman

air fair


----------



## iMouse

fair fowl


----------



## jamesB

fair way


----------



## kelman

buy way


----------



## iMouse

free dome


----------



## SINC

way fair


----------



## kelman

iMouse said:


> free dome


???

err fair


----------



## jamesB

iMouse said:


> free dome


didn't see that one coming!

fall fair


----------



## kelman

free fall


----------



## SINC

free bee


----------



## kelman

free dumb


----------



## SINC

dumb owe


----------



## jamesB

own nurse


----------



## SINC

I'll assume a typo on 'owe' and make it:

nurse surrey


----------



## jamesB

( your assumption was spot on... )

wet nurse


----------



## SINC

sue wet (feed those birds)


----------



## kelman

wet nap


----------



## iMouse

*foot fault*


----------



## SINC

nap sack


----------



## kelman

cat nap


----------



## SINC

bears cat


----------



## Aurora

bears kin


----------



## jamesB

bears hit


----------



## SINC

four bears


----------



## iMouse

*Yet another time foul. I surrender.*


----------



## jamesB

four shore


----------



## SINC

shore leaf


----------



## jamesB

shore enough


----------



## SINC

enough already


----------



## jamesB

enough said


----------



## SINC

ran said


----------



## jamesB

ran sacked


----------



## SINC

eye ran


----------



## kelman

eye rack


----------



## SINC

eye land


----------



## Aurora

pop eye


----------



## SINC

pop tent


----------



## Aurora

pop sickle


----------



## kelman

pop top


----------



## SINC

top iCal


----------



## kelman

bus top


----------



## iMouse

top purr


----------



## jamesB

purr loin


----------



## johnp

........


----------



## iMouse

sir loin


----------



## kelman

sir fur


----------



## iMouse

fur kin


----------



## Aurora

kin dread


----------



## SINC

(just) ash kin


----------



## tilt

Kin dill


----------



## kelman

force kin


----------



## tilt

(On) all force


----------



## kelman

force sure


----------



## jamesB

Delta force


----------



## SINC

force full


----------



## kelman

full crumb


----------



## SINC

crumb all


----------



## iMouse

crumb ill


----------



## SINC

cubed ill


----------



## jamesB

ill eagle


----------



## SINC

dumb eagle


----------



## jamesB

eagle eye


----------



## SINC

eye bawl


----------



## jamesB

high bawl


----------



## SINC

bawl auks


----------



## iMouse

bawl breaker


----------



## jamesB

ice breaker


----------



## SINC

corn ice


----------



## jamesB

corn dog


----------



## johnp

dog fish


----------



## SINC

fish scales


----------



## kelman

fish sherry


----------



## jamesB

fish monger


----------



## SINC

monger all (woof)


----------



## tilt

All weighs


----------



## SINC

weighs kale


----------



## jamesB

side weighs


----------



## SINC

side winder


----------



## Aurora

side slip


----------



## johnp

slip our


----------



## SINC

slip shod


----------



## iMouse

shod eye


----------



## Aurora

eye full


----------



## SINC

eye fell (tower)


----------



## iMouse

fell ow


----------



## SINC

ow che


----------



## iMouse

kim che


----------



## SINC

che purse


----------



## kelman

SINC said:


> che purse


cree purse (where'd you get those.... ?)


----------



## iMouse

pee purse ??


----------



## SINC

yip pee (that worked well!)


----------



## iMouse

pee on :lmao:


----------



## jamesB

on track


----------



## iMouse

con track


----------



## kelman

track shun


----------



## SINC

cue track


----------



## kelman

cue tickle


----------



## iMouse

cue cumber


----------



## kelman

cue tea


----------



## iMouse

cue pee


----------



## kelman

us cue


----------



## iMouse

copy us


----------



## SINC

draught copy


----------



## jamesB

draught tea


----------



## SINC

tea sing


----------



## kelman

boo tea


----------



## SINC

boo birds


----------



## kelman

boo knees


----------



## Aurora

Boo bees


----------



## iMouse

boo stir


----------



## jamesB

stir ups


----------



## SINC

impose stir


----------



## Aurora

Stir crazy


----------



## SINC

crazy arms


----------



## Aurora

arms race


----------



## SINC

saki race


----------



## jamesB

race cyst


----------



## SINC

cyst urn


----------



## Aurora

Greek urn


----------



## SINC

slob urn


----------



## jamesB

overt urn


----------



## SINC

urn wages


----------



## jamesB

sue wages


----------



## SINC

sue pine


----------



## kelman

porky pine


----------



## SINC

pine needle


----------



## jamesB

pine sol


----------



## SINC

para sol


----------



## kelman

para mount


----------



## SINC

mount horse


----------



## iMouse

horse feathers


----------



## SINC

hobby horse


----------



## jamesB

horse pocky


----------



## SINC

close horse


----------



## jamesB

close et


----------



## iMouse

et two


----------



## SINC

two lips


----------



## iMouse

lips tick


----------



## SINC

cause tick


----------



## Aurora

mass tick


----------



## SINC

mass panic


----------



## Aurora

high mass


----------



## SINC

belly high


----------



## jamesB

high bawl


----------



## johnp

pin bawl


----------



## SINC

hare pin


----------



## johnp

pin stripe


----------



## SINC

cow stripe


----------



## jamesB

cow patty


----------



## iMouse

cow sill


----------



## johnp

folk sill


----------



## jamesB

sill lee


----------



## johnp

feel sill


----------



## SINC

tone sill


----------



## jamesB

tone deaf


----------



## johnp

bear tone


----------



## SINC

bear bones


----------



## iMouse

bones nap


----------



## jamesB

soup bones


----------



## iMouse

pee soup


----------



## jamesB

pee brain


----------



## SINC

whoop pee


----------



## iMouse

whoop ens


----------



## SINC

whoop sea


----------



## iMouse

day sea


----------



## johnp

(sea) swell day


----------



## iMouse

speak swell


----------



## SINC

all swell


----------



## tilt

All loan


----------



## johnp

trip all


----------



## SINC

loan arranger


----------



## jamesB

road trip


----------



## SINC

Ah, I see johnp edited his post after I posted mine. C'est la vie.

tuff road


----------



## iMouse

creams tuff


----------



## jamesB

tuff love


----------



## SINC

mass tuff


----------



## jamesB

mass age


----------



## kelman

age less


----------



## SINC

fore age


----------



## iMouse

ate age


----------



## kelman

after ate


----------



## iMouse

hash ate


----------



## SINC

ate o'clock


----------



## jamesB

ate bells


----------



## SINC

cow bells


----------



## johnp

cow pies


----------



## SINC

moss cow


----------



## kelman

moss port


----------



## tilt

Eggs port


----------



## Aurora

eggs act


----------



## SINC

oak eggs


----------



## jamesB

easter eggs


----------



## johnp

nor easter


----------



## Aurora

Easter bunny


----------



## SINC

bunny hug (hoodie in Sask.)


----------



## jamesB

bear hug


----------



## johnp

so bear


----------



## SINC

bear able


----------



## iMouse

pot able


----------



## johnp

port able


----------



## kelman

heir port


----------



## SINC

don heir


----------



## iMouse

Swiss heir


----------



## jamesB

heir do


----------



## SINC

do knot


----------



## jamesB

knot worse


----------



## iMouse

liver worst


----------



## kelman

liver die


----------



## jamesB

knot whole


----------



## SINC

die hard


----------



## tilt

Hard ache


----------



## kelman

hard felt


----------



## iMouse

felt hat


----------



## jamesB

(sorry fellas, this thread was derailed at post #40459, I tried to correct it at post #40461 but the next poster chose to ignore the correction)
whole enchilada


----------



## SINC

Sorry James, that was me. I didn't notice iMouse change worse to worst. Apologies. 

ash whole


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> ash whole


(no need to be so hard on yourself )

ash pit


----------



## SINC

pit tense

(Didn't know if you would pick up on that or not. Good job!)


----------



## iMouse

pit ants


----------



## jamesB

pit tea


----------



## iMouse

safe tea


----------



## SINC

tea bone


----------



## iMouse

bone walker


----------



## jamesB

street walker


----------



## SINC

street smarts


----------



## jamesB

smarts tuff


----------



## kelman

puffins tuff


----------



## jamesB

overs tuff


----------



## Aurora

tuff love


----------



## kelman

love shack


----------



## SINC

eddy shack


----------



## kelman

ever eddy


----------



## SINC

eddy match


----------



## jamesB

back eddy


----------



## kelman

back enforce


----------



## jamesB

Re enforce


----------



## kelman

enforce mint


----------



## jamesB

mint condition


----------



## iMouse

mint age (good-bye Penny. :-()


----------



## SINC

govern mint


----------



## kelman

govern meant


----------



## Lawrence

kelman said:


> govern meant


Meant send


----------



## SINC

send signal


----------



## jamesB

signal hill


----------



## iMouse

Auctions hill


----------



## Aurora

blueberry hill


----------



## SINC

mole hill


----------



## jamesB

Hill Street (TV series)


----------



## SINC

easy street


----------



## jamesB

easy over


----------



## SINC

over site


----------



## jamesB

bomb site


----------



## SINC

eye site


----------



## iMouse

hind site


----------



## SINC

build site


----------



## Aurora

build services


----------



## jamesB

midnight services


----------



## SINC

midnight autobody


----------



## iMouse

midnight cowboy


----------



## kelman

weekend cowboy


----------



## iMouse

weekend update


----------



## SINC

weekend off


----------



## kelman

weekend warrior


----------



## jamesB

weekend getaway


----------



## kelman

getaway car


----------



## SINC

car away (seed)


----------



## jamesB

flat car


----------



## kelman

car tune


----------



## SINC

tune up


----------



## jamesB

four tune


----------



## SINC

four most


----------



## kelman

four bid


----------



## jamesB

more bid


----------



## kelman

tore rid


----------



## jamesB

more on


----------



## johnp

(hi, I'm Mike, from) can more


----------



## SINC

can dew


----------



## johnp

dew dad


----------



## SINC

honey dew


----------



## iMouse

dew tee


----------



## johnp

diddly dew


----------



## iMouse

diddly squat


----------



## johnp

bow diddly


----------



## Aurora

cross bow


----------



## kelman

bow tocks


----------



## iMouse

pennies tocks


----------



## jamesB

guns tocks


----------



## iMouse

guns ill


----------



## jamesB

ill advised


----------



## johnp

folks ill


----------



## jamesB

kin folks


----------



## SINC

kin ship


----------



## jamesB

ship shape


----------



## kelman

ship lap


----------



## jamesB

lap dance


----------



## iMouse

son dance


----------



## kelman

per son


----------



## johnp

flip per


----------



## Aurora

Per chase


----------



## SINC

jazz per (Alberta)


----------



## jamesB

per sauna


----------



## SINC

sauna bitch beejacon


----------



## jamesB

bitch slap


----------



## SINC

win slap


----------



## kelman

win some


----------



## jamesB

win direction


----------



## kelman

westerly direction


----------



## jamesB

westerly flow


----------



## johnp

flow chart


----------



## SINC

flow worse


----------



## jamesB

nock worse


----------



## johnp

knock nock (who's there?)


----------



## jamesB

knock hers


----------



## Aurora

hers elf


----------



## SINC

hers tough


----------



## jamesB

tough luck


----------



## tilt

Luck key


----------



## jamesB

key bored


----------



## iMouse

trot ski


----------



## SINC

key whole


----------



## iMouse

donkey whole


----------



## SINC

knot whole


----------



## iMouse

knot tickle


----------



## SINC

knot wheelie


----------



## iMouse

wheelie truly


----------



## SINC

funnycar wheelie


----------



## iMouse

hot wheelie


----------



## tilt

Hot tell


----------



## jamesB

tell iphone


----------



## kelman

inn tell


----------



## tilt

Inn cyst


----------



## SINC

cyst urn


----------



## kelman

reel urn


----------



## SINC

slot urn


----------



## iMouse

Slat urn


----------



## SINC

urn respect


----------



## iMouse

respect able


----------



## SINC

able bawdy


----------



## iMouse

bawdy house


----------



## kelman

flop house


----------



## iMouse

flop sea


----------



## jamesB

sea boots


----------



## SINC

boots trap


----------



## kelman

trap ease


----------



## SINC

Japan ease


----------



## kelman

Vietnam ease


----------



## SINC

ease inn


----------



## jamesB

ease all


----------



## SINC

farm all


----------



## jamesB

wheeze all


----------



## SINC

all rite


----------



## iMouse

Paris all


----------



## kelman

paris sight


----------



## jamesB

Paris sight


----------



## Aurora

paris ale


----------



## jamesB

pail ale


----------



## iMouse

pail complexion


----------



## jamesB

pail full


----------



## SINC

slop pail


----------



## Aurora

slop oak


----------



## johnp

oak aye


----------



## jamesB

slop pea


----------



## Aurora

oak rah


----------



## johnp

tubs oak


----------



## kelman

tubs topper


----------



## johnp

theatres tubs


----------



## tilt

Pace tubs


----------



## jamesB

tickets tubs


----------



## johnp

tubs lips


----------



## SINC

lips ink


----------



## johnp

Ink Spots


----------



## SINC

ink ling


----------



## iMouse

year ling


----------



## johnp

ling cod


----------



## SINC

cod dull


----------



## iMouse

cod peace


----------



## SINC

peace meal


----------



## iMouse

pee meal


----------



## kelman

oat meal


----------



## SINC

oat sack


----------



## jamesB

bawl sack


----------



## kelman

game bawl


----------



## Aurora

wild game


----------



## SINC

wild beast


----------



## kelman

wild kingdom


----------



## Aurora

middle kingdom


----------



## kelman

middle earth


----------



## iMouse

earth ling


----------



## SINC

ling gear


----------



## jamesB

ring gear


----------



## iMouse

ring err


----------



## jamesB

err onerous


----------



## iMouse

err ant


----------



## jamesB

spinster ant


----------



## SINC

ant leers


----------



## iMouse

ant farm


----------



## jamesB

tank farm


----------



## iMouse

pig farm


----------



## SINC

pig sty


----------



## jamesB

sty less


----------



## SINC

bus sty


----------



## johnp

sty list


----------



## SINC

list tureen


----------



## johnp

ship list


----------



## jamesB

ship ping


----------



## SINC

were ship


----------



## johnp

ship lap


----------



## SINC

lap land


----------



## jamesB

sill lap


----------



## SINC

burr lap


----------



## johnp

lap pool


----------



## SINC

says pool


----------



## jamesB

pool table


----------



## SINC

table tetanus


----------



## tilt

Debate table


----------



## iMouse

hook debate


----------



## SINC

tremors hook


----------



## johnp

barbless hook


----------



## SINC

hook curse


----------



## johnp

fig curse


----------



## SINC

curse soar


----------



## jamesB

curse sadness


----------



## iMouse

...


----------



## SINC

race curse


----------



## johnp

core race


----------



## SINC

on core


----------



## iMouse

AAPL core


----------



## SINC

deck core


----------



## iMouse

deck cottage


----------



## SINC

deck doubt


----------



## tilt

Bum doubt


----------



## jamesB

bum steer


----------



## iMouse

bum burr


----------



## kelman

bum bull


----------



## SINC

tum bull


----------



## jamesB

bull doze


----------



## SINC

doze doff


----------



## jamesB

lee doff


----------



## SINC

doff hat


----------



## Aurora

hat trick


----------



## eMacMan

hat chit (Lizzie Borden's)


----------



## Aurora

meal chit


----------



## johnp

bonne meal


----------



## SINC

meal lei


----------



## jamesB

tele lei


----------



## johnp

lei kins


----------



## SINC

kins hip


----------



## kelman

rows hip


----------



## SINC

hip stare


----------



## johnp

hip ease


----------



## kelman

hip stir


----------



## SINC

mon stir


----------



## jamesB

mon cherry (please excuse my french)


----------



## kelman

mon due


----------



## johnp

fawn due


----------



## jamesB

past due


----------



## Aurora

past ease


----------



## johnp

fish ease


----------



## SINC

blow fish


----------



## jamesB

fish eye


----------



## johnp

eye lands


----------



## jamesB

evil eye


----------



## johnp

eye candy


----------



## tilt

Eye oh (you)


----------



## johnp

bons eye


----------



## Aurora

bons peel


----------



## SINC

peel owes


----------



## iMouse

owes ex


----------



## SINC

owes not


----------



## iMouse

not ease


----------



## jamesB

ease all


----------



## SINC

all leeward


----------



## jamesB

all mighty


----------



## SINC

mighty fine


----------



## iMouse

mighty rant


----------



## SINC

comer rant


----------



## Aurora

beach comer


----------



## SINC

beach dwale


----------



## Aurora

beach nut


----------



## iMouse

nut bar


----------



## SINC

rays bar


----------



## jamesB

wet bar


----------



## iMouse

limber bar


----------



## SINC

bar keep


----------



## iMouse

keep saké


----------



## SINC

keep safe


----------



## jamesB

bar keep


----------



## SINC

rhea bar


----------



## jamesB

sand bar


----------



## johnp

bar bees


----------



## SINC

bees ting


----------



## Aurora

far ting


----------



## SINC

ting gull


----------



## johnp

ting ling


----------



## SINC

ling goh


----------



## johnp

goh lay


----------



## jamesB

lay about


----------



## iMouse

gad about


----------



## SINC

gad get


----------



## tilt

Get iceberg


----------



## SINC

iceberg vodka


----------



## iMouse

vodka gimlet


----------



## jamesB

vodka sucks


----------



## iMouse

lemons suck


----------



## jamesB

iMouse said:


> lemons suck


Please for the umteenth time, re-read the original post and the very simple rules of the game.
One of the words must remain unchanged.

vodka tonic


----------



## SINC

gin tonic


----------



## iMouse

gin mill


----------



## Aurora

mill right


----------



## iMouse

mill err


----------



## Aurora

mill ion


----------



## SINC

ion eyes


----------



## kelman

eyes pie


----------



## SINC

eyes sickles


----------



## kelman

eyes ore


----------



## jamesB

bedroom eyes


----------



## tilt

Maxim eyes


----------



## iMouse

eyes or


----------



## kelman

or eight


----------



## SINC

don eight


----------



## iMouse

don err (party of 8?)


----------



## jamesB

don key


----------



## SINC

key stroke


----------



## johnp

free key


----------



## SINC

free style


----------



## jamesB

free bee


----------



## SINC

bee leave


----------



## eMacMan

bee ten


----------



## jamesB

bee four


----------



## SINC

four bid


----------



## johnp

four poster


----------



## SINC

poster boy


----------



## johnp

channel boy


----------



## SINC

toy boy


----------



## jamesB

sex toy


----------



## iMouse

sex taint (ouch)


----------



## screature

suss sex


----------



## tilt

Suss tenants


----------



## SINC

hey suss (spanish for Jesus)


----------



## jamesB

hey loft


----------



## SINC

belly hey


----------



## Aurora

sow belly


----------



## SINC

sow oats


----------



## jamesB

(silk purse from a) 
sow sear


----------



## SINC

sear sucker


----------



## iMouse

sear champ


----------



## SINC

champ eons


----------



## jamesB

champ agnes


----------



## SINC

champ pain


----------



## jamesB

pain staking


----------



## eMacMan

grub staking


----------



## jamesB

claim staking


----------



## SINC

claim chowder


----------



## iMouse

claim jumper


----------



## SINC

jumper cables


----------



## iMouse

cables lice


----------



## jamesB

pole lice


----------



## kelman

fishing pole


----------



## johnp

pole rice


----------



## jamesB

rice wine


----------



## SINC

aver rice


----------



## kelman

times aver


----------



## SINC

aver ass


----------



## johnp

moment ass


----------



## jamesB

ass kisser


----------



## SINC

kisser lips


----------



## johnp

lips tickings


----------



## iMouse

tickings locks


----------



## SINC

locks ette


----------



## iMouse

Rule ette


----------



## SINC

golden rule


----------



## iMouse

golden traps


----------



## SINC

golden arches


----------



## iMouse

arches triumph


----------



## SINC

drum arches


----------



## iMouse

drum hillier


----------



## SINC

drum beet


----------



## iMouse

beet rice


----------



## screature

iMouse said:


> beet rice


dead beet


----------



## iMouse

dead end


----------



## screature

men end


----------



## iMouse

men straight


----------



## tilt

Eh men


----------



## jamesB

oh men


----------



## tilt

Oh craw


----------



## eMacMan

craw stuck


----------



## jamesB

craw stover


----------



## kelman

craw sing


----------



## jamesB

sing along


----------



## Aurora

sing gull


----------



## jamesB

gull able


----------



## iMouse

dredge able


----------



## jamesB

able semen


----------



## johnp

whore able


----------



## jamesB

whore d'oeuvres


----------



## screature

shh whore


----------



## jamesB

shh early


----------



## screature

pore early


----------



## jamesB

pore favor


----------



## Aurora

pore table


----------



## screature

table dote (like in a French restaurant)


----------



## johnp

tents table


----------



## iMouse

cons table


----------



## jamesB

cons truck


----------



## Aurora

cons piracy


----------



## jamesB

bee cons


----------



## SINC

bwana bee


----------



## Aurora

bee movie


----------



## iMouse

super bee


----------



## tilt

Freeze bee


----------



## SINC

freeze zaire


----------



## Aurora

brain freeze


----------



## screature

freeze er


----------



## iMouse

er onerous


----------



## screature

iMouse said:


> er onerous


er ore


----------



## tilt

Ore gone


----------



## Aurora

gone rhea


----------



## jamesB

rhea stat


----------



## SINC

drum stat


----------



## screature

stat us


----------



## jamesB

us eh (south of the 49th)


----------



## SINC

bomb eh


----------



## iMouse

screature said:


> er ore


eh nail


----------



## jamesB

sin nail


----------



## johnp

sin king


----------



## tilt

Cairo sin

iMouse responded to the wrong post but still managed to stay within the rules. Lucky


----------



## jamesB

sin full


----------



## iMouse

sin gall


----------



## jamesB

sin bad


----------



## SINC

bad apple


----------



## jamesB

apple sauce


----------



## Aurora

sauce age


----------



## SINC

sauce sea


----------



## johnp

top sea


----------



## tilt

Sea ewe


----------



## johnp

buy ewe


----------



## Aurora

ewe boat


----------



## kelman

ewe con


----------



## jamesB

re con


----------



## SINC

con tacks


----------



## jamesB

income tacks


----------



## SINC

tacks addle


----------



## jamesB

westerns addle


----------



## SINC

old westerns


----------



## jamesB

westerns tories


----------



## Aurora

toasted westerns


----------



## iMouse

toasted am


----------



## eMacMan

Toasted circuits


----------



## jamesB

toasted marshmallows


----------



## iMouse

marshmallows tick


----------



## johnp

lips tick


----------



## tilt

Lips ink


----------



## johnp

pinks lips


----------



## SINC

pinks curt


----------



## screature

curt us


----------



## jamesB

curt see


----------



## screature

jamesB said:


> curt see


see gate


----------



## johnp

epoch see


----------



## screature

see meant


----------



## iMouse

see son


----------



## screature

son knee


----------



## johnp

......


----------



## screature

Great minds think alike.


----------



## screature

Opps... johnp deleted his near duplication

son knee 

is still in play.


----------



## iMouse

knee bone (Tom)


----------



## screature

knee did


----------



## iMouse

Katy did


----------



## SINC

did sew


----------



## iMouse

did knot tptptptp


----------



## screature

iMouse said:


> did knot tptptptp


men did


----------



## iMouse

men inn


----------



## jamesB

men striate


----------



## SINC

men tall


----------



## iMouse

lee tall


----------



## SINC

hard lee


----------



## iMouse

lee ward


----------



## screature

parole lee


----------



## iMouse

parole Sol


----------



## Lawrence

iMouse said:


> parole Sol


Sol Screwed


----------



## SINC

con sol


----------



## screature

con duct


----------



## SINC

duct ape


----------



## jamesB

ape ship


----------



## screature

ape ex


----------



## iMouse

for ex


----------



## jamesB

for tune


----------



## SINC

meta for


----------



## jamesB

meta physics


----------



## SINC

meta deadline


----------



## kelman

meta friend


----------



## iMouse

meta lurgy


----------



## jamesB

crystal lurgy


----------



## SINC

lead crystal


----------



## Aurora

crystal ball


----------



## SINC

stay ball


----------



## jamesB

stay bull


----------



## SINC

hum bull


----------



## jamesB

hum ping


----------



## SINC

hoe hum


----------



## jamesB

gums hoe


----------



## Aurora

hoe down


----------



## jamesB

eider down


----------



## SINC

eider way


----------



## screature

way word


----------



## SINC

west word


----------



## Aurora

private word


----------



## SINC

four word


----------



## johnp

scrabble word


----------



## screature

johnp said:


> scrabble word


word smith


----------



## Aurora

last word


----------



## screature

word less


----------



## jamesB

less words


----------



## iMouse

word smith


----------



## SINC

longs word


----------



## iMouse

longs talking


----------



## johnp

fur longs


----------



## jamesB

(derailed by iMouse at post #40963)
words tar


----------



## SINC

tar sands


----------



## iMouse

sands hovel (And with that I'm done here too.)


----------



## SINC

coals hovel


----------



## jamesB

char coals


----------



## Aurora

pit char


----------



## jamesB

Ash pit


----------



## kelman

pit tense


----------



## SINC

snake pit


----------



## jamesB

snake oil


----------



## SINC

reek oil


----------



## jamesB

cooking oil


----------



## screature

reek havoc


----------



## johnp

feet reek


----------



## SINC

Derailed at #40979

oil filter


----------



## jamesB

filter paper


----------



## Aurora

filter tip


----------



## SINC

tip pet (fly fishing anyone?)


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Derailed at #40979
> 
> oil filter


Oops sorry for the late post...


----------



## Aurora

car pet


----------



## johnp

operations car


----------



## jamesB

Corporate operations


----------



## SINC

corporate affairs


----------



## jamesB

illicit affairs


----------



## SINC

foreign affairs


----------



## kelman

foreign aide


----------



## jamesB

aide decamp


----------



## SINC

band aide


----------



## jamesB

band it


----------



## SINC

eight it


----------



## jamesB

eight ease (them were the days)


----------



## Aurora

carbon eight


----------



## SINC

fortune eight


----------



## jamesB

Miss fortune


----------



## Aurora

miss steak


----------



## SINC

steak out


----------



## kelman

out age


----------



## Aurora

out source


----------



## kelman

out come


----------



## SINC

out bored


----------



## Aurora

bored own


----------



## screature

so own


----------



## johnp

hero own


----------



## kelman

unsung hero


----------



## Aurora

hero sandwich


----------



## screature

sandwich islands


----------



## kelman

Wessel Islands


----------



## screature

kelman said:


> Wessel Islands


canary islands


----------



## SINC

canary wharf


----------



## jamesB

wharf finger


----------



## SINC

finger paint


----------



## kelman

finger wag


----------



## Aurora

the finger


----------



## kelman

butter finger


----------



## jamesB

gold finger


----------



## SINC

fools gold


----------



## jamesB

April fools


----------



## SINC

fools cap


----------



## jamesB

handy cap


----------



## screature

cap tan


----------



## SINC

tan jeers


----------



## jamesB

tan dumb


----------



## SINC

dumb owe


----------



## jamesB

dumb waiter


----------



## SINC

waiter cress


----------



## jamesB

cress cent


----------



## SINC

cent roll


----------



## jamesB

bank roll


----------



## screature

roll and


----------



## jamesB

amperes and


----------



## screature

and roid


----------



## kelman

and iron


----------



## JCCanuck

mid iron


----------



## kelman

mid all


----------



## tilt

Peer mid


----------



## jamesB

peer less


----------



## kelman

rhea peer


----------



## SINC

peer reviewed


----------



## jamesB

peer age


----------



## SINC

deserts age


----------



## jamesB

anchor age


----------



## SINC

add age


----------



## jamesB

waist age


----------



## SINC

panty waist


----------



## jamesB

panty liner


----------



## kelman

ocean liner


----------



## SINC

eye liner


----------



## kelman

eye mack


----------



## SINC

eye thames


----------



## kelman

sis thames


----------



## tilt

Synth sis


----------



## jamesB

sis tern


----------



## tilt

In tern


----------



## screature

stat in


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> eye thames





kelman said:


> sis thames


These two took me a few seconds to figure out... nice work.


----------



## jamesB

Rio stat


----------



## SINC

or rio (cookies)


----------



## jamesB

or ida


----------



## SINC

ida hoe


----------



## kelman

floor ida


----------



## jamesB

floor matt


----------



## SINC

matt ears


----------



## johnp

fly ears


----------



## SINC

ears aye


----------



## kelman

aye mack


----------



## tilt

Aye dew


----------



## kelman

dew bee


----------



## jamesB

please dew


----------



## SINC

dew ares (Scotch)


----------



## kelman

over dew


----------



## jamesB

dew lap


----------



## johnp

fawn dew


----------



## SINC

dew little (Dudley)


----------



## johnp

doggy dew


----------



## SINC

doggy chew


----------



## jamesB

Ah chew (bless you)


----------



## johnp

cash chew


----------



## screature

johnp said:


> cash chew


chew ooze


----------



## johnp

choo chew (train)


----------



## screature

chew baka


----------



## tilt

Baka raw


----------



## SINC

raw hyde


----------



## johnp

rah raw


----------



## screature

raw stir


----------



## SINC

raw file


----------



## screature

file oh


----------



## kelman

bed oh


----------



## jamesB

oh meter


----------



## Aurora

Oh varies


----------



## jamesB

straw varies


----------



## SINC

straw bail


----------



## kelman

ball loon


----------



## SINC

kelman said:


> ball loon


Whoops, the word is 'bail', not ball.


----------



## kelman

oops, thanks, bad eyes, makes sense now 


bail bond


----------



## SINC

ward bond (western actor of old)


----------



## jamesB

bond oh (auto body filler)


----------



## SINC

oh buoy


----------



## johnp

buoy antsy


----------



## tilt

Buoy lure


----------



## kelman

par lure


----------



## jamesB

par fore


----------



## SINC

lure rid


----------



## jamesB

fore tune


----------



## tilt

.

Sinc was too late, James replied to his own post, and I got thoroughly confused!!!

Sorry folks, play on!


----------



## tilt

Tune knee


----------



## johnp

knee high (to a grasshopper)


----------



## SINC

hie knee


----------



## kelman

knee dull


----------



## SINC

core knee


----------



## jamesB

knee jerk


----------



## johnp

soda jerk (back then, eh!!)


----------



## jamesB

soda mite


----------



## Aurora

diner mite


----------



## SINC

diner sore


----------



## Aurora

sore tea (A fighter pilot's trip)


----------



## SINC

tea fall (cookware)


----------



## screature

set tea


----------



## SINC

course set


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> course set


door set


----------



## SINC

khan door


----------



## kelman

khan knot


----------



## SINC

knot tickle


----------



## kelman

Tess tickle


----------



## SINC

count tess


----------



## kelman

tess tea


----------



## SINC

feast tea


----------



## kelman

par tea


----------



## jamesB

knot tea


----------



## kelman

tea pea


----------



## SINC

pea sent


----------



## jamesB

pea nuts


----------



## SINC

nuts hell


----------



## jamesB

clams hell


----------



## SINC

hell bent


----------



## jamesB

income bent


----------



## kelman

income pittance


----------



## SINC

income ming


----------



## Aurora

Ming vase


----------



## johnp

blue ming


----------



## SINC

blue horn


----------



## johnp

code blue


----------



## kelman

code decks


----------



## SINC

decks labs


----------



## Aurora

below decks


----------



## screature

decks ease (a drug)

Dexies (Dextroamphetamine)


----------



## johnp

strap ease


----------



## SINC

black strap


----------



## screature

black ball


----------



## SINC

black face


----------



## Aurora

boot black


----------



## johnp

gum boot


----------



## SINC

boot camp


----------



## tilt

Ah boot (Canadian for "about"


----------



## SINC

ah chew


----------



## johnp

soy ah (sauce)


----------



## SINC

ah sew


----------



## jamesB

(grab)
ah old


----------



## Aurora

ah men


----------



## SINC

men tall


----------



## jamesB

four men


----------



## SINC

awl men


----------



## jamesB

awl ways


----------



## SINC

ways ides


----------



## Aurora

seas ides


----------



## jamesB

seas hoar


----------



## screature

jamesB said:


> seas hoar


over seas


----------



## johnp

seas alter


----------



## jamesB

alter ego


----------



## SINC

alter native


----------



## tilt

Native witty


----------



## screature

Native American


----------



## screature

johnp said:


> seas alter


I learned something today, thanks johnp.


----------



## SINC

native species


----------



## jamesB

sub species


----------



## SINC

sub whey


----------



## jamesB

whey scale


----------



## SINC

scale wall


----------



## kelman

wall paper


----------



## Aurora

paper tiger


----------



## SINC

tiger bomb


----------



## jamesB

flying tiger


----------



## SINC

flying free


----------



## Aurora

free press


----------



## kelman

press toe


----------



## Aurora

steel toe (boots)


----------



## SINC

hose steel


----------



## Aurora

garden hose


----------



## screature

hose er (take off eh)


----------



## jamesB

sup hose


----------



## SINC

hose says


----------



## Aurora

fire hose


----------



## SINC

fire brake


----------



## jamesB

brake dance


----------



## SINC

brake fest


----------



## jamesB

fest ives


----------



## johnp

Burl Ives


----------



## SINC

burl lea


----------



## johnp

horror burl


----------



## SINC

horror flick


----------



## jamesB

porn flick


----------



## tilt

First porn


----------



## kelman

Houston first?


----------



## SINC

first thyme


----------



## kelman

sum thyme


----------



## SINC

sum buddy


----------



## kelman

hole sum


----------



## SINC

not hole


----------



## screature

hole lea


----------



## kelman

sure lea


----------



## jamesB

sea sure


----------



## kelman

roe sea


----------



## SINC

roe bust


----------



## johnp

bust our


----------



## SINC

bust tier


----------



## jamesB

Fron tier


----------



## Aurora

tier coffee (your choice)


----------



## jamesB

coffee crisp


----------



## kelman

cuppa coffee


----------



## Aurora

cuppa chino


----------



## jamesB

chino ok (a large pacific salmon)


----------



## SINC

ok donkey


----------



## jamesB

donkey kong


----------



## SINC

kong oh (line)


----------



## eMacMan

Me Kong


----------



## SINC

sue me


----------



## eMacMan

tis sue


----------



## SINC

par tis


----------



## screature

sub par


----------



## jamesB

sub weigh


----------



## screature

weigh eights


----------



## Aurora

know weigh


----------



## screature

weigh tea


----------



## Aurora

weigh bill


----------



## screature

Bill Murray (one of my favs)


----------



## jamesB

bill bored


----------



## SINC

horn bill


----------



## jamesB

bull horn


----------



## SINC

hairs horn


----------



## Aurora

hairs tiling


----------



## jamesB

ingrown hairs


----------



## javaqueen

banks hairs


----------



## Aurora

grand banks


----------



## SINC

grand otter


----------



## Aurora

grand entrance


----------



## SINC

grand piano


----------



## jamesB

grand paw


----------



## Aurora

grand iOS


----------



## SINC

grand your


----------



## screature

your key


----------



## javaqueen

key stone


----------



## Aurora

blarney stone


----------



## javaqueen

stone henge


----------



## tilt

Stone knee


----------



## eMacMan

blood stone


----------



## kelman

blood curdling


----------



## Aurora

curdling milk


----------



## jamesB

curdling bonspiel


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> curdling bonspiel


I've been at several of those!

bonspiel broom


----------



## kelman

whisk broom


----------



## SINC

whisk eye


----------



## johnp

whisk hairs


----------



## screature

horse hairs


----------



## jamesB

horse voice


----------



## screature

voice says


----------



## jamesB

says who


----------



## johnp

guess who


----------



## jamesB

who pea


----------



## SINC

pea body


----------



## johnp

loo pea


----------



## jamesB

pea knuckle


----------



## Aurora

knuckle duster


----------



## jamesB

feather duster


----------



## javaqueen

feather weight


----------



## jamesB

light weight


----------



## SINC

long weight


----------



## javaqueen

long bow


----------



## johnp

bow wow


----------



## kelman

bow peep


----------



## javaqueen

peep hole


----------



## kelman

peep purse


----------



## jamesB

peep pull


----------



## SINC

peep show


----------



## jamesB

show boat


----------



## kelman

boat ox


----------



## SINC

boat eyes


----------



## jamesB

boat Ox


----------



## SINC

ox blood


----------



## kelman

kelman said:


> boat ox





jamesB said:


> boat Ox


great minds?


ox side


----------



## javaqueen

in side


----------



## Aurora

side dish


----------



## johnp

far side


----------



## Aurora

side arms


----------



## jamesB

yard arms


----------



## SINC

arms ling


----------



## jamesB

rifles ling


----------



## johnp

rests ling


----------



## SINC

rests top


----------



## javaqueen

arm rests


----------



## SINC

are rests


----------



## tilt

Tart are


----------



## SINC

los tart


----------



## javaqueen

kicks tart


----------



## johnp

crick kicks


----------



## screature

kicks ass


----------



## SINC

kicks tanned


----------



## screature

jump kicks


----------



## SINC

jump start


----------



## Aurora

up start


----------



## screature

up stairs


----------



## SINC

catch up


----------



## javaqueen

catch all


----------



## jamesB

catch it


----------



## SINC

catch cold


----------



## javaqueen

cold effects


----------



## SINC

cold turkey


----------



## kelman

turkey baster


----------



## SINC

turkey trot


----------



## jamesB

turkey shoot


----------



## SINC

trap shoot


----------



## kelman

photo shoot


----------



## Aurora

photo shop


----------



## javaqueen

photo bucket


----------



## SINC

bucket list


----------



## javaqueen

list urine


----------



## SINC

ball list


----------



## javaqueen

ball ants


----------



## SINC

comer ants


----------



## Aurora

beach comer


----------



## SINC

beach bum


----------



## Aurora

bum steer


----------



## jamesB

steer age


----------



## Aurora

under age


----------



## javaqueen

under wear


----------



## SINC

wear fore


----------



## javaqueen

there fore


----------



## kelman

fore told


----------



## jamesB

fore skin


----------



## kelman

skin flint


----------



## javaqueen

skin knee


----------



## kelman

knee highs


----------



## SINC

highs tick


----------



## johnp

tick tock


----------



## SINC

olds tock


----------



## jamesB

olds mobile


----------



## SINC

olds tar


----------



## jamesB

norths tar


----------



## kelman

pops tar


----------



## Aurora

jack tar


----------



## johnp

fallings tar


----------



## Aurora

tar pollen


----------



## SINC

pollen eight


----------



## Aurora

taller eight


----------



## johnp

fix eight


----------



## SINC

fix tour


----------



## jamesB

fix able


----------



## SINC

able bodied


----------



## jamesB

anti bodied


----------



## javaqueen

anti bacterial


----------



## kelman

anti oxidant


----------



## jamesB

anti mame


----------



## Aurora

anti pasta


----------



## jamesB

pasta rhea


----------



## screature

Dia rhea


----------



## SINC

dia mound


----------



## javaqueen

dia gram


----------



## kelman

gram are


----------



## javaqueen

gram puss


----------



## SINC

puss seas


----------



## kelman

seas cape


----------



## javaqueen

clouds cape


----------



## kelman

rain clouds


----------



## SINC

bah rain


----------



## javaqueen

rum bah


----------



## jamesB

rum bull


----------



## javaqueen

snow ball


----------



## Aurora

ball field


----------



## SINC

sign field


----------



## Aurora

watcher sign (pickup line in a bar)


----------



## SINC

sign us


----------



## jamesB

derailed at post #41381 "rum bull -> snow ball"?
rum me


----------



## Aurora

rum inate


----------



## jamesB

your inate


----------



## johnp

core inate


----------



## SINC

fours core


----------



## johnp

films core


----------



## jamesB

core value


----------



## Aurora

poor value


----------



## SINC

mushrooms poor


----------



## jamesB

mushrooms hoop


----------



## johnp

hulas hoop


----------



## jamesB

hoop la


----------



## screature

la odd


----------



## jamesB

odd essay


----------



## Aurora

odd fellow


----------



## SINC

summer fellow


----------



## kelman

fellow ship


----------



## jamesB

ship meant


----------



## kelman

meant owes


----------



## jamesB

moment owes


----------



## SINC

owes mobile


----------



## javaqueen

auto mobile


----------



## SINC

auto man


----------



## jamesB

auto mat


----------



## javaqueen

photo mat


----------



## jamesB

eye photo


----------



## SINC

red eye


----------



## jamesB

red bull


----------



## javaqueen

bull ride


----------



## SINC

instant bull


----------



## jamesB

bull only


----------



## johnp

taxi bull


----------



## kelman

taxi cab


----------



## screature

cab net


----------



## johnp

cab array


----------



## jamesB

cab stand


----------



## Aurora

lemonade stand


----------



## SINC

under stand


----------



## johnp

stand bye


----------



## Aurora

last stand


----------



## johnp

last aches


----------



## jamesB

back aches


----------



## Aurora

Back stabber


----------



## SINC

throw back


----------



## screature

back bone


----------



## SINC

bone appetite


----------



## screature

funny bone


----------



## SINC

bone part


----------



## screature

bone apart


----------



## SINC

take apart


----------



## screature

apart meant


----------



## jamesB

meant tore


----------



## screature

see meant


----------



## jamesB

tennis see


----------



## SINC

tennis elbow


----------



## Aurora

Elbow macaroni


----------



## SINC

Elbow Saskatchewan


----------



## jamesB

painin elbow


----------



## Aurora

elbow room


----------



## SINC

room bah


----------



## Aurora

bah steel


----------



## screature

stainless steel


----------



## SINC

steel leas


----------



## johnp

steel head


----------



## jamesB

head liner


----------



## SINC

waters head


----------



## johnp

head cheeses


----------



## jamesB

cheeses christ


----------



## SINC

christ offer


----------



## tilt

Get offer!


----------



## jamesB

offer ring


----------



## Aurora

ring leader


----------



## johnp

litre ring


----------



## SINC

leader post


----------



## jamesB

ring neck


----------



## SINC

neck tyee


----------



## jamesB

neck tureen


----------



## SINC

list tureen


----------



## jamesB

special list


----------



## SINC

today's special


----------



## kelman

special event


----------



## SINC

live event


----------



## jamesB

event yule


----------



## Aurora

yule tide


----------



## kelman

yule no


----------



## javaqueen

no mad


----------



## kelman

no bull


----------



## jamesB

no madd


----------



## kelman

vee no


----------



## Aurora

no bell


----------



## johnp

rye no


----------



## kelman

aw rye


----------



## jamesB

rye neck


----------



## SINC

rye whisky


----------



## Aurora

rye bread


----------



## SINC

rye bald


----------



## johnp

bald nest


----------



## SINC

earn nest


----------



## Aurora

greek earn


----------



## jamesB

greek style


----------



## kelman

gangnam style


----------



## jamesB

turn style


----------



## SINC

style guide


----------



## Aurora

girl guide


----------



## SINC

ring girl


----------



## Aurora

ring tone


----------



## kelman

tone deaf


----------



## Aurora

deaf eat


----------



## javaqueen

reap eat


----------



## Aurora

Reap air


----------



## SINC

air real


----------



## screature

sir real


----------



## kelman

sir pent


----------



## jamesB

miss pent


----------



## SINC

pent house


----------



## jamesB

out house


----------



## SINC

flame out


----------



## jamesB

out line


----------



## eMacMan

Sync line


----------



## jamesB

fish line


----------



## tilt

Line cub


----------



## jamesB

bare cub


----------



## johnp

plum bare


----------



## SINC

plum met


----------



## jamesB

com met


----------



## SINC

well com


----------



## kelman

hoe com


----------



## johnp

horses hoes


----------



## jamesB

com mince


----------



## SINC

mince meet


----------



## jamesB

raw meet


----------



## SINC

her raw


----------



## kelman

raw deal


----------



## Aurora

raw stir


----------



## SINC

pass stir


----------



## kelman

pass sing


----------



## Aurora

pass over


----------



## kelman

over ides


----------



## SINC

ides pies


----------



## jamesB

Rah ides


----------



## Aurora

rah kit


----------



## jamesB

kit chin


----------



## kelman

kit ease


----------



## javaqueen

pull ease


----------



## kelman

ease all


----------



## SINC

app ease


----------



## jamesB

app lie


----------



## Aurora

app end


----------



## johnp

end ear


----------



## Aurora

ear ache


----------



## SINC

ache tongue


----------



## jamesB

tongue depressor


----------



## kelman

tongue tied


----------



## johnp

forked tongue


----------



## kelman

forked over


----------



## Aurora

over indulged


----------



## kelman

bent over


----------



## johnp

over booked


----------



## jamesB

over pass


----------



## screature

pass ages


----------



## Aurora

mountain pass


----------



## screature

pass able


----------



## kelman

pass anger


----------



## screature

sir pass


----------



## jamesB

pass over


----------



## screature

over Ture


----------



## johnp

slumped over


----------



## jamesB

easy over


----------



## SINC

easy thyme


----------



## screature

thyme out


----------



## SINC

pass thyme


----------



## screature

thyme ed


----------



## Abby

Thyme oil


----------



## jamesB

olive oil


----------



## kelman

wail oil


----------



## Aurora

oil skins


----------



## jamesB

wail boat


----------



## SINC

cater wail


----------



## Aurora

oil painting (going back to oil skins)


----------



## kelman

brush painting


----------



## SINC

sage brush


----------



## jamesB

sauce sage


----------



## SINC

core sage


----------



## jamesB

deck core


----------



## johnp

stacked deck


----------



## SINC

card deck


----------



## Aurora

deck shoes


----------



## screature

deck king


----------



## Aurora

king crab


----------



## jamesB

crab lice


----------



## kelman

pole lice


----------



## SINC

lice rice


----------



## kelman

licker rice


----------



## SINC

rains licker


----------



## screature

licker wish


----------



## SINC

wish bone


----------



## kelman

wish list


----------



## SINC

grocery list


----------



## jamesB

list less


----------



## kelman

less son


----------



## SINC

son knee


----------



## kelman

son dey


----------



## jamesB

hay dey


----------



## javaqueen

may dey


----------



## SINC

dey mounds


----------



## javaqueen

birth dey


----------



## jamesB

upper birth


----------



## SINC

upper case


----------



## jamesB

justin case


----------



## SINC

case closed


----------



## Aurora

closed captioned


----------



## SINC

four closed


----------



## screature

four score


----------



## SINC

score bored


----------



## screature

bored aloe


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> bored aloe


^ Cute!

buff aloe


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> ^ Cute!
> 
> buff aloe


Thanks. ^^^ Same to you..

aloe vera


----------



## SINC

vera cruise


----------



## jamesB

vera city


----------



## SINC

tennis city


----------



## Aurora

tennis elbow


----------



## SINC

tet tennis


----------



## Aurora

tet anus


----------



## johnp

sex tet


----------



## SINC

tet russ


----------



## screature

Russ tea


----------



## SINC

bus tea


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> bus tea


:lmao:

tea tree


----------



## SINC

tree sun


----------



## screature

sun dree


----------



## Aurora

par sun


----------



## screature

par lament


----------



## SINC

jazz par


----------



## jamesB

par dawn


----------



## SINC

dawn ting


----------



## jamesB

bees ting


----------



## kelman

bees each


----------



## javaqueen

imp each


----------



## kelman

imp load


----------



## SINC

full load


----------



## screature

awe full


----------



## jamesB

awe sum


----------



## SINC

bands awe


----------



## jamesB

marching bands


----------



## SINC

rubber bands


----------



## screature

bands she


----------



## jamesB

contra bands


----------



## SINC

bands hell


----------



## jamesB

hell bent


----------



## SINC

bent lea


----------



## johnp

lea wards


----------



## screature

cow wards


----------



## SINC

bar lea


----------



## jamesB

sand bar


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> bar lea





jamesB said:


> sand bar


Oops those were late... the post in play is:

*cow wards*


----------



## Aurora

cow tow


----------



## screature

tow were


----------



## Aurora

were wolf


----------



## SINC

were thee


----------



## johnp

roe were


----------



## kelman

air roe


----------



## SINC

roe bust


----------



## screature

bust Ed


----------



## Aurora

bust led


----------



## screature

led *en*

(en |en|
noun Printing
a unit of measurement equal to half an em and approximately the average width of typeset characters, used esp. for estimating the total amount of space a text will require.)


----------



## tilt

En gauge


----------



## SINC

wood en


----------



## Aurora

wood grain


----------



## jamesB

grain alchohol


----------



## Aurora

grain elevator


----------



## SINC

grain fed


----------



## Aurora

fed aura


----------



## jamesB

over fed


----------



## Aurora

over lord


----------



## SINC

lord nose


----------



## jamesB

land lord


----------



## SINC

lord ships


----------



## johnp

ships hops


----------



## screature

hops scotch


----------



## Aurora

bell hops


----------



## SINC

cow bell


----------



## Aurora

cow catcher


----------



## screature

cash cow


----------



## Aurora

cash register


----------



## jamesB

cash flow


----------



## screature

cash hew


----------



## SINC

hew wee


----------



## johnp

pee hew


----------



## tilt

Hew go


----------



## screature

Hew Grant


----------



## SINC

hew bert


----------



## screature

bert rand


----------



## SINC

rand ohm


----------



## johnp

cougar rand


----------



## SINC

rand dee


----------



## jamesB

diddle dee


----------



## Aurora

dee scale


----------



## johnp

pot dee


----------



## SINC

pot ash


----------



## BigDL

smoke pot


----------



## SINC

pot able


----------



## Aurora

able seaman


----------



## SINC

tear able


----------



## Aurora

tear jerker


----------



## jamesB

tear gas


----------



## Aurora

gas bubble


----------



## jamesB

bubble gum


----------



## SINC

gum bow


----------



## krs

bow string


----------



## jamesB

Gee string


----------



## Aurora

string beans


----------



## jamesB

has beans


----------



## SINC

baked beans


----------



## kelman

baked alaska


----------



## SINC

baked owe


----------



## jamesB

bell owe


----------



## kelman

owe deer


----------



## jamesB

will owe


----------



## SINC

gel owe


----------



## kelman

owe puss


----------



## SINC

owe man


----------



## kelman

man shun


----------



## Aurora

attend shun


----------



## kelman

ack shun


----------



## SINC

stab ack


----------



## Aurora

potatoes ack


----------



## SINC

potatoes oops


----------



## jamesB

hula oops


----------



## SINC

pup oops


----------



## johnp

spill oops


----------



## Aurora

alley oops


----------



## SINC

gasoline alley


----------



## jamesB

alley cat


----------



## SINC

cat ship


----------



## Aurora

owner ship


----------



## SINC

partner ship


----------



## Aurora

silent partner


----------



## tilt

Ass silent


----------



## SINC

silent mode


----------



## johnp

(in a ) silent way (thoughts of miles, eh)


----------



## jamesB

silent lee


----------



## SINC

hard lee


----------



## jamesB

niacin hard


----------



## Aurora

hard luck


----------



## SINC

glass hard


----------



## kelman

looking glass


----------



## javaqueen

glass sure


----------



## eMacMan

play sure


----------



## SINC

horse play


----------



## kelman

horse around


----------



## SINC

around town


----------



## jamesB

town crier


----------



## kelman

down town


----------



## jamesB

down nought


----------



## SINC

nought tickle


----------



## tilt

Naught tea



jamesB said:


> niacin hard


James, I am afraid I need this explained to me. Your posts are usually very clever, but this one escapes me


----------



## Aurora

granny naught


----------



## jamesB

tilt said:


> James, I am afraid I need this explained to me. Your posts are usually very clever, but this one escapes me :
> 'niacin hard - nice and hard" speak it quickly- then again you can't win them all :lmao:


naught tickle


----------



## SINC

waist naught


----------



## eMacMan

naught chose


----------



## jamesB

fear naught


----------



## Aurora

fear monger


----------



## jamesB

monger all (my last dog)


----------



## johnp

all mended


----------



## jamesB

all mighty


----------



## SINC

mighty fine


----------



## jamesB

fine nelly


----------



## SINC

nelly bell


----------



## jamesB

Taco Bell


----------



## johnp

bell cheers


----------



## SINC

cheers quad


----------



## jamesB

three cheers


----------



## SINC

three sum


----------



## kelman

sum buddy


----------



## SINC

buddy seat


----------



## jamesB

buddy system


----------



## SINC

system attic


----------



## jamesB

autumn attic


----------



## Aurora

autumn ate


----------



## johnp

over ate


----------



## Aurora

pass over


----------



## SINC

over take


----------



## jamesB

take arride


----------



## SINC

take sass (Howdy)


----------



## johnp

keeps take


----------



## kelman

keeps ache


----------



## SINC

ache tongue


----------



## Aurora

tongue sten


----------



## jamesB

sten gun


----------



## SINC

haze sten


----------



## johnp

sten sills


----------



## Aurora

ton sills


----------



## kelman

par sills


----------



## Aurora

window sills


----------



## screature

pissed sills


----------



## jamesB

pissed off


----------



## kelman

teed off


----------



## Aurora

off colour


----------



## jamesB

bye colour


----------



## SINC

bye sickle


----------



## Aurora

sickle sell


----------



## johnp

far sickle


----------



## Aurora

far side


----------



## SINC

side wheys


----------



## screature

wheys ted


----------



## Aurora

walk wheys


----------



## SINC

wheys ides


----------



## kelman

height ides


----------



## SINC

height ten


----------



## jamesB

height hours


----------



## johnp

......


----------



## SINC

Hours elves


----------



## Aurora

happy hours


----------



## SINC

happy days


----------



## jamesB

dooms days


----------



## SINC

sail days


----------



## johnp

days ale


----------



## SINC

dark ale


----------



## eMacMan

ale Darin


----------



## SINC

Paris ale


----------



## kelman

Paris all


----------



## jamesB

all mighty


----------



## Aurora

mighty mouse


----------



## jamesB

mouse over


----------



## SINC

fay mouse


----------



## Aurora

house mouse


----------



## jamesB

mouse drops


----------



## johnp

mouse stash


----------



## screature

mouse trap


----------



## SINC

trap ease


----------



## kelman

test ease


----------



## screature

ease meant


----------



## johnp

pic ease


----------



## kelman

meant shun


----------



## Aurora

base meant


----------



## screature

meant Al


----------



## jamesB

off the rails at post #41819 so it's back to"pic ease"

ease all


----------



## screature

meant all (isn't funny how things work out sometimes)


----------



## SINC

see meant


----------



## Aurora

base meant (again)


----------



## jamesB

base line


----------



## Aurora

line entry


----------



## kelman

hair line


----------



## jamesB

bee line


----------



## SINC

line ear


----------



## kelman

rained ear


----------



## SINC

son ear


----------



## javaqueen

ear nest


----------



## SINC

bird nest


----------



## Aurora

nest egg


----------



## SINC

final egg


----------



## jamesB

egg gnostic


----------



## SINC

egg salad


----------



## javaqueen

egg nog


----------



## jamesB

nog gin


----------



## SINC

gin rummy


----------



## jamesB

cur rummy


----------



## SINC

cur rent


----------



## johnp

hide rent


----------



## screature

mister hide


----------



## SINC

tanned hide


----------



## screature

sun tanned


----------



## johnp

freeze sun


----------



## jamesB

freeze dried


----------



## screature

sun dried


----------



## SINC

sun knee


----------



## Aurora

knee britches


----------



## jamesB

knee jerk


----------



## Aurora

car knee (midway worker)


----------



## jamesB

core knee (bad joke)


----------



## Aurora

knee pads


----------



## jamesB

shoulder pads


----------



## SINC

note pads


----------



## kelman

note airy


----------



## SINC

foot note


----------



## Aurora

big foot


----------



## jamesB

foot loose


----------



## Aurora

loose cannon


----------



## jamesB

loose lips


----------



## Aurora

lips ink


----------



## jamesB

too lips (spring flowers)


----------



## Aurora

eek lips


----------



## johnp

lips ticks


----------



## SINC

hare lips


----------



## Aurora

hare brained


----------



## tilt

Hare Rama (Hare Krishna)


----------



## SINC

rama dama (ding dong)


----------



## Aurora

rama vacation


----------



## eMacMan

rama llama (ding dong)


----------



## SINC

pack llama


----------



## Aurora

pack ice


----------



## SINC

pack man


----------



## kelman

man dabble


----------



## SINC

man date


----------



## kelman

date I'm


----------



## SINC

date lion


----------



## kelman

lion eyes


----------



## jamesB

bedroom eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes hades


----------



## Aurora

eyes aye (jolly good. what!)


----------



## kelman

eyes land


----------



## SINC

gold eyes


----------



## jamesB

eyes age


----------



## Aurora

eyes dubai (dat sails de boat)


----------



## SINC

eyes front


----------



## eMacMan

cur eyes


----------



## jamesB

cur rent


----------



## Aurora

cur tail


----------



## eMacMan

cur tans


----------



## kelman

cur sir


----------



## SINC

can sir


----------



## kelman

sir tan


----------



## tilt

Tan trick


----------



## Aurora

trick pony


----------



## eMacMan

Juan trick (pony)


----------



## Aurora

elect trick


----------



## jamesB

Hat trick


----------



## Aurora

trick stir


----------



## SINC

stir crazy


----------



## Aurora

stir up


----------



## SINC

up scale


----------



## jamesB

way scale


----------



## SINC

scale ladder


----------



## johnp

fish ladder


----------



## SINC

shell fish


----------



## kelman

fish ermine


----------



## javaqueen

cat fish


----------



## jamesB

fish monger


----------



## johnp

tidepool fish


----------



## SINC

shelf fish


----------



## kelman

book shelf


----------



## SINC

book ends


----------



## Aurora

holy book


----------



## jamesB

make book


----------



## javaqueen

make over


----------



## johnp

over waited


----------



## Aurora

over active


----------



## SINC

active ingredient


----------



## kelman

active eight


----------



## jamesB

eight bells


----------



## SINC

eight lunch


----------



## jamesB

lite lunch


----------



## SINC

bud lite


----------



## Aurora

rose bud


----------



## SINC

prime rose


----------



## Aurora

prime rib


----------



## jamesB

prime rate


----------



## SINC

ayer rate


----------



## tilt

Neighs ayer


----------



## SINC

jour neighs


----------



## jamesB

jour null


----------



## johnp

four jour


----------



## tilt

Do jour


----------



## johnp

fixed jour


----------



## SINC

fixed cost


----------



## jamesB

cost plus


----------



## Aurora

plus fours


----------



## kelman

fours core


----------



## SINC

apple core


----------



## kelman

core dual


----------



## SINC

core upped


----------



## jamesB

core knee


----------



## kelman

core prat


----------



## SINC

prat tell


----------



## johnp

pore tell


----------



## SINC

case pore (the friendly ghost)


----------



## Aurora

pore tend


----------



## jamesB

milli pore


----------



## Aurora

milli peed


----------



## SINC

peed doff


----------



## Aurora

doff hats


----------



## SINC

stan doff


----------



## johnp

doff duds


----------



## SINC

duds hot


----------



## Aurora

hot pants


----------



## SINC

pants avers


----------



## johnp

pants hurt


----------



## SINC

al hurt


----------



## Aurora

hurt led


----------



## jamesB

led wait


----------



## Aurora

led soldiers


----------



## SINC

quarrel led


----------



## kelman

led pipe


----------



## SINC

pipe cleaner


----------



## Aurora

pipe band


----------



## jamesB

band aide


----------



## SINC

band practice


----------



## jamesB

steal band


----------



## kelman

baa steal


----------



## SINC

rum baa


----------



## kelman

two baa


----------



## Aurora

two can


----------



## SINC

two sums


----------



## jamesB

sums tuff


----------



## SINC

bow sums


----------



## jamesB

bow narrow


----------



## SINC

bow Thai


----------



## johnp

thai downs


----------



## jamesB

downs pout


----------



## SINC

pout teen


----------



## Aurora

fore teen


----------



## johnp

ten fore


----------



## Aurora

ten tackle


----------



## SINC

tackle box


----------



## Aurora

box springs


----------



## jamesB

Hot springs


----------



## Aurora

hope springs (eternal)


----------



## eMacMan

mineral springs


----------



## SINC

mineral water


----------



## Aurora

water chestnuts


----------



## SINC

wholly water


----------



## Aurora

wholly smokes


----------



## kelman

wholly rollers


----------



## Aurora

high rollers


----------



## kelman

high weigh


----------



## jamesB

(anchors) ah weigh


----------



## kelman

weigh down


----------



## SINC

sub weigh


----------



## screature

weigh tea


----------



## jamesB

tea sing


----------



## Aurora

sing along


----------



## jamesB

along weigh


----------



## johnp

come along


----------



## Aurora

come toes


----------



## johnp

come nest


----------



## SINC

nest ore


----------



## jamesB

ore watt (?)


----------



## kelman

watt sup (?)


----------



## SINC

watt thyme (is it?)


----------



## kelman

thyme sup


----------



## SINC

sup hose


----------



## jamesB

cat sup


----------



## SINC

cat litter


----------



## jamesB

litter box (for the cat litter)


----------



## Aurora

litter alley


----------



## jamesB

litter bug


----------



## kelman

litter it


----------



## screature

it sea


----------



## javaqueen

fan sea


----------



## jamesB

fan tail


----------



## screature

tail oar


----------



## Aurora

cock tail


----------



## jamesB

cock rule (young male chicken)


----------



## Aurora

rule book


----------



## jamesB

book key


----------



## johnp

key fob


----------



## jamesB

pass key


----------



## kelman

pass anger


----------



## johnp

come pass


----------



## screature

come meant


----------



## Aurora

abut meant


----------



## jamesB

meant ore


----------



## Aurora

ore gone


----------



## kelman

bye gone


----------



## SINC

stand bye


----------



## Aurora

lemonade stand


----------



## SINC

stand inn


----------



## Aurora

inn keeper


----------



## kelman

inn fur


----------



## SINC

gall fur


----------



## Aurora

gall bladder


----------



## SINC

gall label


----------



## Aurora

done gall (begorah)


----------



## jamesB

see gall (Steven)


----------



## Aurora

see sick


----------



## jamesB

sick bay


----------



## kelman

bomb bay


----------



## javaqueen

bomb burrs


----------



## kelman

slum burrs


----------



## SINC

city slum


----------



## Aurora

city slickers


----------



## SINC

city lights


----------



## Aurora

fairy lights


----------



## jamesB

fairy boat


----------



## SINC

stone boat


----------



## kelman

boat ox


----------



## Aurora

kelman said:


> boat ox


Good one

boat eye


----------



## kelman

Aurora said:


> Good one
> 
> boat eye


thank you, and yours is good too.


boat eek


----------



## Aurora

shrimp boat


----------



## SINC

boat lowed


----------



## johnp

tow lowed


----------



## jamesB

Mel lowed


----------



## johnp

fall lowed


----------



## kelman

pit fall


----------



## jamesB

fall arrest


----------



## SINC

fall owe


----------



## kelman

owe bay


----------



## jamesB

bay net


----------



## kelman

core net


----------



## jamesB

core knee (my jokes)


----------



## kelman

core pirate


----------



## fjnmusic

Hard core


----------



## SINC

hard cover


----------



## kelman

cover charge


----------



## fjnmusic

Cover version


----------



## jamesB

cover up (RCMP tactical moves)


----------



## SINC

under cover


----------



## jamesB

under stand


----------



## Aurora

vegetable stand


----------



## jamesB

vegetable medley


----------



## Aurora

vegetable soup


----------



## johnp

vegetable fruits


----------



## javaqueen

grape fruits


----------



## Aurora

grape vine


----------



## kelman

dee vine


----------



## jamesB

vine gar


----------



## kelman

gar son


----------



## jamesB

rising son


----------



## javaqueen

son day


----------



## fjnmusic

day tripper


----------



## jamesB

pay day


----------



## fjnmusic

Pay pal


----------



## SINC

prince pal


----------



## Aurora

Foot prince


----------



## jamesB

foot loose


----------



## SINC

foot long


----------



## fjnmusic

long john


----------



## Aurora

john school


----------



## jamesB

reform school


----------



## Aurora

school bus


----------



## jamesB

(you're) bus ted


----------



## SINC

ted dies


----------



## johnp

tie dies


----------



## jamesB

tie food


----------



## SINC

food junkie


----------



## johnp

junk food


----------



## jamesB

food forethought


----------



## SINC

food fight


----------



## Aurora

Comfort food


----------



## SINC

food court


----------



## Aurora

tennis court


----------



## kelman

court marshall


----------



## jamesB

night court


----------



## javaqueen

night mare


----------



## kelman

good night


----------



## jamesB

night tremors


----------



## SINC

night hood


----------



## jamesB

neighbor hood


----------



## SINC

hood ornament


----------



## jamesB

ornament el


----------



## eMacMan

El ate (every thing in sight)


----------



## Aurora

ate ball


----------



## johnp

prime ate


----------



## Aurora

prime rib


----------



## screature

rib bald


----------



## SINC

rib tickler


----------



## johnp

spare rib


----------



## screature

rib bed


----------



## SINC

bed lam


----------



## screature

lam meant


----------



## johnp

lam basted


----------



## screature

lam pray


----------



## johnp

doors lam


----------



## screature

doors top


----------



## SINC

top dog


----------



## jamesB

hot dog


----------



## johnp

dog on


----------



## screature

dog gone


----------



## kelman

bye gone


----------



## jamesB

bye sexual


----------



## SINC

bye valve


----------



## kelman

valve stem


----------



## SINC

stem tide


----------



## kelman

tide eye


----------



## jamesB

eye approve


----------



## SINC

eye pad


----------



## johnp

pad lock


----------



## SINC

lock leer


----------



## screature

shh lock


----------



## SINC

shy lock


----------



## kelman

shy stir


----------



## SINC

gun shy


----------



## screature

shy low


----------



## jamesB

low ball


----------



## SINC

low boy


----------



## screature

boy oil


----------



## Aurora

boy toy


----------



## jamesB

toy let


----------



## javaqueen

let us


----------



## johnp

let her


----------



## SINC

drop let


----------



## kelman

drop zone


----------



## SINC

owe zone


----------



## jamesB

owe nelly


----------



## screature

drain owe


----------



## jamesB

drain pipe


----------



## johnp

pipe purr


----------



## SINC

piece pipe


----------



## johnp

cod piece


----------



## SINC

piece meal


----------



## kelman

corn meal


----------



## SINC

ache corn


----------



## jamesB

ear ache


----------



## kelman

engine ear


----------



## jamesB

ear reversible


----------



## kelman

ear upped


----------



## SINC

ear nest


----------



## jamesB

love nest


----------



## SINC

young love


----------



## jamesB

love child


----------



## Aurora

love lorn


----------



## kelman

four lorn


----------



## SINC

four ever


----------



## screature

ever rest


----------



## SINC

rest stop


----------



## Aurora

too rest


----------



## SINC

taunt too


----------



## Aurora

taunt allies


----------



## SINC

count allies


----------



## jamesB

ten count


----------



## SINC

ten deer


----------



## Aurora

deer leader


----------



## jamesB

fly leader


----------



## SINC

gad fly


----------



## johnp

unzipped fly


----------



## SINC

fly buy


----------



## jamesB

buy nary


----------



## SINC

buy down


----------



## kelman

hoe down


----------



## SINC

sew hoe


----------



## jamesB

sew her


----------



## SINC

can sew


----------



## screature

can ****


----------



## jamesB

rack ****


----------



## johnp

rack it


----------



## SINC

rack balls


----------



## johnp

great balls (of fire)


----------



## jamesB

great escape


----------



## SINC

escape claws


----------



## kelman

santa claws


----------



## jamesB

bare claws


----------



## SINC

bare back


----------



## kelman

back ground


----------



## jamesB

goto ground


----------



## Aurora

ground chuck


----------



## kelman

ground loop


----------



## jamesB

fruit loop


----------



## Aurora

dry loop


----------



## jamesB

dry well


----------



## anal-log

dry heaves


----------



## kelman

sun dry


----------



## SINC

purse sun


----------



## jamesB

purse sir


----------



## SINC

sir prize


----------



## Aurora

sir pent


----------



## jamesB

pent house


----------



## eMacMan

pent chant


----------



## jamesB

overs pent


----------



## johnp

slip overs


----------



## kelman

overs tock


----------



## jamesB

tick tock


----------



## SINC

cause tick


----------



## johnp

tick hits


----------



## jamesB

bulls hits


----------



## Aurora

bulls eye


----------



## jamesB

evil eye


----------



## kelman

eye spy


----------



## jamesB

chris spy


----------



## Aurora

spy apple


----------



## kelman

apple jacks


----------



## johnp

whiskey jacks (gray jay)


----------



## SINC

jacks prat


----------



## jamesB

jacks crew


----------



## johnp

corks crew


----------



## jamesB

bottle corks


----------



## Aurora

baby bottle


----------



## jamesB

bottle rocket


----------



## Aurora

rocket stage


----------



## jamesB

back stage


----------



## Aurora

stage left


----------



## SINC

left face


----------



## kelman

sir face


----------



## SINC

black face


----------



## kelman

face shell


----------



## SINC

boo shell


----------



## jamesB

shell game


----------



## SINC

game me


----------



## Aurora

dot me


----------



## jamesB

dot turing (old fool)


----------



## Aurora

turing car


----------



## johnp

car tune


----------



## SINC

tune naw


----------



## johnp

naw tea


----------



## SINC

tea pot


----------



## jamesB

pot smoker


----------



## fjnmusic

pot scum


----------



## SINC

pot shot


----------



## johnp

beans pot


----------



## jamesB

Gees pot


----------



## Aurora

poker pot


----------



## jamesB

tea pot


----------



## Aurora

tea pea


----------



## jamesB

pea you


----------



## SINC

pea sent


----------



## johnp

grew pea


----------



## SINC

grew sum


----------



## Aurora

awe sum


----------



## jamesB

hand sum


----------



## SINC

stacked hand


----------



## jamesB

black hand


----------



## SINC

black ball


----------



## Aurora

black beauty


----------



## SINC

black bored


----------



## Aurora

bored room


----------



## eMacMan

bored umm


----------



## jamesB

bored ella


----------



## Aurora

ella font


----------



## SINC

umber ella


----------



## jamesB

citron ella


----------



## SINC

citron coupe


----------



## Aurora

coupe on


----------



## kelman

more on


----------



## Aurora

more tally


----------



## kelman

more alley


----------



## SINC

more over


----------



## jamesB

more bid


----------



## Aurora

more men


----------



## kelman

men shun


----------



## jamesB

shun ted


----------



## SINC

waist ted


----------



## Aurora

waist paper


----------



## SINC

waist knot


----------



## jamesB

wont knot


----------



## eMacMan

knot head


----------



## Aurora

head cheese


----------



## kelman

four head


----------



## jamesB

head less


----------



## kelman

head strong


----------



## Aurora

Head lice


----------



## SINC

flied lice


----------



## Aurora

lice ants


----------



## jamesB

pear ants


----------



## SINC

diss pear


----------



## jamesB

diss appear


----------



## Aurora

appear jury


----------



## jamesB

appear ants


----------



## SINC

ants ally


----------



## kelman

meant ally


----------



## Aurora

base meant


----------



## johnp

meant ours


----------



## kelman

sea meant


----------



## SINC

sea salt


----------



## jamesB

epsom salt


----------



## Aurora

epsom downs


----------



## johnp

four downs


----------



## SINC

downs lope


----------



## jamesB

downs pout


----------



## Aurora

downs eyes


----------



## jamesB

eyes pie (with my little eye)


----------



## Aurora

pie bald


----------



## johnp

cow pie (or as the Colonel in MASH often said, a buffalo bagel)


----------



## Aurora

moss cow


----------



## jamesB

moss burg


----------



## SINC

moss port


----------



## kelman

ekes port


----------



## eMacMan

noes port


----------



## kelman

noes gay


----------



## eMacMan

noes pray


----------



## johnp

pray leans


----------



## SINC

property leans


----------



## johnp

leans takes


----------



## SINC

takes even


----------



## jamesB

even tule


----------



## Aurora

even stephen


----------



## kelman

stephen knee


----------



## SINC

knee deep


----------



## jamesB

knee dull


----------



## Aurora

dull lecture


----------



## SINC

dull simmer


----------



## Aurora

her dull


----------



## johnp

eye dull


----------



## SINC

dull finish


----------



## Aurora

daffy dull


----------



## SINC

daffy dill


----------



## cdncableguy

dill pickle


----------



## Aurora

dill weed


----------



## eMacMan

Gur weed


----------



## SINC

weed dead


----------



## Aurora

good weed


----------



## SINC

know good


----------



## Aurora

know ledge


----------



## SINC

key know


----------



## kelman

know buddy


----------



## jamesB

know wear


----------



## johnp

know way


----------



## Aurora

way bill


----------



## jamesB

Bill able


----------



## Aurora

bill board


----------



## eMacMan

Cana bill


----------



## Aurora

cana pay


----------



## SINC

pay back


----------



## jamesB

back stroke


----------



## SINC

stroke play


----------



## eMacMan

play juries


----------



## SINC

hung juries


----------



## eMacMan

Hung Gary


----------



## jamesB

well hung


----------



## Aurora

hung over


----------



## johnp

over boarded


----------



## kelman

over rage


----------



## Aurora

over ripe


----------



## jamesB

pinched ripe (my wedding suit)


----------



## Aurora

pinched butt


----------



## jamesB

butt out


----------



## SINC

butt awks


----------



## Aurora

awks ion


----------



## jamesB

ion eyes


----------



## Aurora

eyes ore


----------



## eMacMan

eyes Dubai


----------



## Aurora

eyes tie


----------



## SINC

tie bow


----------



## Aurora

bow legged


----------



## SINC

bow narrow


----------



## Aurora

narrow passage


----------



## SINC

narrow road


----------



## johnp

road ant


----------



## Aurora

road apples


----------



## kelman

apples eider


----------



## SINC

eider way


----------



## Aurora

eider down


----------



## jamesB

down syndrome


----------



## Aurora

down town


----------



## jamesB

town crier


----------



## Aurora

town house


----------



## johnp

cat house


----------



## Aurora

house guest


----------



## jamesB

guest list


----------



## Aurora

guest wrong


----------



## jamesB

wrong dewar


----------



## Aurora

dewar die


----------



## jamesB

Ti die


----------



## Aurora

die cast


----------



## johnp

cast ores


----------



## SINC

opens ores


----------



## Aurora

opens hop


----------



## jamesB

Hip hop


----------



## Aurora

hip replacement


----------



## SINC

worse hip


----------



## johnp

brat worse


----------



## SINC

worse saw


----------



## Aurora

saw lid


----------



## jamesB

saw horse


----------



## SINC

horse apples


----------



## johnp

horse voice


----------



## jamesB

voice over


----------



## Aurora

over reacted


----------



## jamesB

over cooked


----------



## SINC

cross over


----------



## jamesB

iron cross


----------



## Aurora

cross purposes


----------



## SINC

cross says


----------



## kelman

fore says


----------



## Aurora

fore castle


----------



## SINC

beef fore


----------



## Aurora

beef eater


----------



## jamesB

meter eater


----------



## SINC

odour eater


----------



## Aurora

odour cologne


----------



## SINC

mask odour


----------



## Aurora

clown mask


----------



## SINC

clown suit


----------



## Aurora

suit yourself


----------



## jamesB

law suit


----------



## kelman

coals law


----------



## SINC

coals head


----------



## Aurora

head master


----------



## SINC

fiddle head


----------



## jamesB

fiddle lure (on the roof)


----------



## SINC

fish lure


----------



## Aurora

lure king


----------



## jamesB

king fissure


----------



## Aurora

king cobra


----------



## SINC

sew king


----------



## Aurora

sew bare


----------



## SINC

bare back


----------



## Aurora

bare claws


----------



## jamesB

Santa claws


----------



## Aurora

Santa Anna


----------



## SINC

anna bursary


----------



## kelman

anna varsity


----------



## Aurora

varsity stadium


----------



## SINC

ball stadium


----------



## johnp

ball loon


----------



## Aurora

loon attic


----------



## SINC

loon knee


----------



## Aurora

knee britches


----------



## johnp

Wounded Knee


----------



## Aurora

knee dead


----------



## jamesB

fun knee


----------



## Aurora

knee bone


----------



## johnp

boon knee


----------



## SINC

boon dongle


----------



## jamesB

baa boon


----------



## SINC

rum baa


----------



## jamesB

rum age


----------



## Aurora

age restriction


----------



## SINC

fore age


----------



## jamesB

fore negate


----------



## Aurora

fore score


----------



## SINC

score bored


----------



## kelman

allah bored


----------



## SINC

board allah


----------



## jamesB

board stiff


----------



## kelman

mass stiff


----------



## SINC

scared stiff


----------



## jamesB

scared straight


----------



## SINC

straight arrow


----------



## eMacMan

pierce arrow


----------



## Aurora

arrow tip


----------



## SINC

tip up (ice fishing gear)


----------



## eMacMan

tip pull (think mining)


----------



## Aurora

stock tip


----------



## SINC

stock shelves


----------



## jamesB

gun stock


----------



## Aurora

gun lobby


----------



## SINC

show gun


----------



## jamesB

peep show


----------



## johnp

peep ill


----------



## SINC

peep site


----------



## Aurora

site unseen


----------



## SINC

site lion


----------



## Aurora

lion Brian (Sorry, Couldn't resist)


----------



## SINC

lion eyes


----------



## Aurora

dandy lion


----------



## SINC

just dandy


----------



## Aurora

just Jack (Will & Grace)


----------



## SINC

just barely


----------



## Aurora

barely recognizable


----------



## SINC

barely herd


----------



## Aurora

herd instinct


----------



## SINC

herd music


----------



## kelman

herd voices


----------



## eMacMan

angels voices


----------



## jamesB

inn voices


----------



## SINC

love inn


----------



## jamesB

spoke inn


----------



## SINC

bicycle spoke


----------



## jamesB

bicycle lure


----------



## SINC

lure rid


----------



## Aurora

toe rid


----------



## SINC

rid ants


----------



## Aurora

haw rid


----------



## jamesB

rid ill


----------



## SINC

ill lead


----------



## Aurora

lead bullet


----------



## SINC

lead dog


----------



## kelman

dog day


----------



## Aurora

dog gone


----------



## SINC

sun dog


----------



## jamesB

dog watch


----------



## kelman

wrist watch


----------



## johnp

tore wrist


----------



## SINC

rest tore


----------



## kelman

candies tore


----------



## SINC

hard candies


----------



## jamesB

hard ness


----------



## SINC

glass hard


----------



## jamesB

blow hard


----------



## Aurora

blow dry


----------



## SINC

lough blow


----------



## kelman

bee lough


----------



## johnp

spelling bee


----------



## Aurora

bee keeper


----------



## SINC

bee chess


----------



## jamesB

duct chess


----------



## javaqueen

aqua duct


----------



## jamesB

aqua fire


----------



## johnp

aqua lung (fond memories of Jethro Tull)


----------



## Aurora

black lung


----------



## johnp

lung fish


----------



## Aurora

fish cakes


----------



## SINC

crab cakes (yum)


----------



## eMacMan

crab pots


----------



## SINC

pea pots


----------



## Aurora

pea brain


----------



## SINC

snap pea


----------



## Aurora

ginger snap


----------



## johnp

ginger beef


----------



## Aurora

Did you mean

ginger beer


----------



## SINC

beer gut


----------



## Aurora

fish gut


----------



## kelman

cat fish


----------



## SINC

mere cat


----------



## jamesB

cat skills


----------



## SINC

resto cat


----------



## jamesB

resto ring


----------



## kelman

toe ring


----------



## SINC

moment toe


----------



## jamesB

missile toe


----------



## SINC

toe mane


----------



## eMacMan

mane gee


----------



## SINC

gee purse


----------



## eMacMan

Gee men (T men, revenuers.............)


----------



## SINC

bun gee


----------



## jamesB

bun dill


----------



## SINC

tour bun


----------



## kelman

tour onto


----------



## jamesB

purr onto


----------



## SINC

onto ewe


----------



## kelman

ewe no


----------



## jamesB

pea ewe


----------



## SINC

ewe nikon


----------



## jamesB

ewe nick (ouch!)


----------



## Aurora

nick name


----------



## jamesB

pick nick


----------



## SINC

knit pick


----------



## jamesB

tooth pick


----------



## Aurora

tooth fairy


----------



## SINC

gear tooth


----------



## Aurora

camp gear


----------



## jamesB

camp coffee


----------



## Aurora

camp swampy (For all you Beetle Bailey fans)


----------



## jamesB

boot camp


----------



## Aurora

boot black


----------



## jamesB

black whole


----------



## Aurora

whole wheat


----------



## SINC

wheat beer


----------



## jamesB

beer garden


----------



## SINC

ginger beer


----------



## screature

beer burr (as in Justin)


----------



## johnp

bar burr


----------



## screature

burr burr (as in carpeting)


----------



## SINC

burr owe


----------



## screature

moment owe


----------



## Aurora

Big owe (Montreal)


----------



## jamesB

owe allot (common financial plan)


----------



## kelman

cam allot


----------



## jamesB

allot meant


----------



## screature

meant shun


----------



## johnp

fish shun


----------



## kelman

fish airy


----------



## johnp

arm airy


----------



## jamesB

arm pit


----------



## SINC

pitman arm


----------



## Aurora

(fleet) air arm


----------



## jamesB

side arm


----------



## kelman

side all


----------



## Aurora

all aboard


----------



## jamesB

measure aboard


----------



## SINC

stern measure


----------



## Aurora

stern wheeler


----------



## SINC

stern look


----------



## Aurora

look askance


----------



## SINC

look forward


----------



## Aurora

chic look


----------



## jamesB

chic lets


----------



## SINC

out lets


----------



## Aurora

out spoken


----------



## jamesB

out pouring


----------



## SINC

black out


----------



## Aurora

black death


----------



## jamesB

sudden death


----------



## Aurora

death grip


----------



## screature

grip ping


----------



## Aurora

hand grip


----------



## screature

cool hand (as in Luke)


----------



## Aurora

hand grenade


----------



## screature

grenade ah


----------



## jamesB

stun grenade


----------



## SINC

quest stun


----------



## Aurora

knight's quest


----------



## jamesB

knight's shift


----------



## Aurora

graveyard shift


----------



## SINC

graveyard dog


----------



## Aurora

junkyard dog


----------



## jamesB

dog pile


----------



## SINC

pile on


----------



## kelman

on dasher


----------



## Aurora

on call


----------



## SINC

call lick


----------



## Aurora

call centre


----------



## jamesB

call girl


----------



## SINC

call back


----------



## Aurora

back scratcher


----------



## SINC

set back


----------



## kelman

set tea


----------



## Aurora

tea service


----------



## SINC

nez tea


----------



## Aurora

tea junction


----------



## jamesB

gill tea


----------



## SINC

knighting gill


----------



## jamesB

blue gill


----------



## eMacMan

Blue toe (disenfranchised planet)


----------



## SINC

toe net


----------



## Aurora

toe hold


----------



## SINC

thresh hold


----------



## jamesB

hold onto


----------



## SINC

bee hold


----------



## jamesB

too bee (or not to be)


----------



## SINC

ta too


----------



## jamesB

too knee


----------



## SINC

knee pads


----------



## screature

tea knee


----------



## SINC

knee cap


----------



## Aurora

cap ability


----------



## jamesB

cap tin


----------



## Aurora

salary cap


----------



## SINC

bottle cap


----------



## Aurora

baby bottle


----------



## SINC

bottle fed


----------



## Aurora

fed aura


----------



## SINC

grain fed


----------



## kelman

grain airy


----------



## Aurora

airy plain


----------



## kelman

aero plain


----------



## SINC

plain prop


----------



## kelman

stage prop


----------



## SINC

prop pillar


----------



## jamesB

prop purely


----------



## SINC

purely coincidental


----------



## jamesB

coincidental lee


----------



## SINC

lee mers


----------



## eMacMan

mers curry


----------



## Aurora

boo mers


----------



## SINC

boo tees


----------



## jamesB

oriental tees


----------



## SINC

mana tees


----------



## Aurora

strip tees


----------



## johnp

delicate tees


----------



## Aurora

tees hop


----------



## SINC

soft tees


----------



## jamesB

soft soap


----------



## SINC

soap suds


----------



## Aurora

soap opera


----------



## SINC

horse opera


----------



## Aurora

opera winfrey


----------



## SINC

winfrey prizes


----------



## Aurora

school prizes


----------



## SINC

school bus


----------



## Aurora

school play


----------



## SINC

play ground


----------



## Aurora

coffee ground


----------



## SINC

coffee mug


----------



## Aurora

coffee fix


----------



## jamesB

fix tour


----------



## kelman

fix eight


----------



## SINC

net fix


----------



## jamesB

net tills


----------



## SINC

gill net


----------



## jamesB

safety net


----------



## SINC

safety pin


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## jamesB

pin nickel


----------



## SINC

hare pin


----------



## jamesB

hare cut


----------



## SINC

cut worm


----------



## jamesB

cut less


----------



## SINC

cut bait


----------



## jamesB

sushi bait


----------



## kelman

master bait


----------



## Aurora

jail bait


----------



## jamesB

kelman said:


> master bait


 

jail house


----------



## SINC

full house


----------



## Aurora

house party


----------



## SINC

party on


----------



## Aurora

political party


----------



## SINC

pyjama party


----------



## jamesB

pyjama bottoms (pajama?)


----------



## SINC

bottoms up


----------



## Aurora

bell bottoms


----------



## jamesB

ships bell


----------



## SINC

bell leap


----------



## jamesB

bell tower


----------



## SINC

lookout tower


----------



## jamesB

watch tower


----------



## SINC

wrist watch


----------



## jamesB

pocket watch


----------



## SINC

pick pocket


----------



## jamesB

nit pick


----------



## kelman

nit won (purl too)


----------



## jamesB

kelman said:


> nit won (purl too)


good won


----------



## Aurora

nit wit


----------



## kelman

jamesB said:


> good won


Thanks

won too (button my shoe)


----------



## Aurora

^
too funny


----------



## SINC

too much


----------



## Aurora

too arms


----------



## kelman

too if (buy see)


----------



## Aurora

if then


----------



## kelman

he then


----------



## Aurora

he brew


----------



## kelman

brew stir


----------



## Aurora

stir stick


----------



## SINC

stick shift


----------



## Aurora

shift work


----------



## jamesB

good work


----------



## SINC

know good


----------



## Aurora

know ledge


----------



## jamesB

sell ledge


----------



## SINC

coin sell


----------



## jamesB

coin side


----------



## SINC

coin slot


----------



## jamesB

case slot


----------



## Aurora

case history


----------



## jamesB

history class


----------



## Aurora

history lesson


----------



## SINC

ancient history


----------



## Aurora

ancient runes


----------



## SINC

ancient mariner


----------



## jamesB

sub mariner


----------



## SINC

sub sandwich


----------



## jamesB

knuckle sandwich


----------



## Aurora

knuckle under


----------



## SINC

under dog


----------



## kelman

under where


----------



## SINC

where four


----------



## Aurora

four tunes


----------



## SINC

cam four


----------



## Aurora

four seasons


----------



## SINC

four most


----------



## jamesB

four told


----------



## Aurora

bells told


----------



## jamesB

cow bells


----------



## SINC

cow pie


----------



## jamesB

mag pie


----------



## SINC

hip pie


----------



## jamesB

pie bald


----------



## SINC

rye bald


----------



## jamesB

totally bald


----------



## SINC

bald tire


----------



## Aurora

Tire aid


----------



## jamesB

Re tire


----------



## Aurora

spare tire


----------



## jamesB

tire iron


----------



## SINC

iron lady


----------



## kelman

lady fingers


----------



## SINC

lady bug


----------



## jamesB

hum bug


----------



## SINC

hoe hum


----------



## Aurora

hoe down


----------



## SINC

gums hoe


----------



## Aurora

fruit gums


----------



## SINC

bare fruit


----------



## jamesB

black bare


----------



## SINC

bare scat


----------



## Aurora

scat singer (Ella)


----------



## SINC

tom scat


----------



## Aurora

scat err


----------



## kelman

err plain


----------



## SINC

plain fair


----------



## kelman

fair weigh


----------



## Aurora

fair game


----------



## SINC

game buoy


----------



## jamesB

buoy antsy


----------



## SINC

car buoy


----------



## jamesB

bum buoy


----------



## SINC

bum bull (bee)


----------



## jamesB

bull only


----------



## SINC

instant bull


----------



## jamesB

instant heinous


----------



## SINC

instant coffee tptptptp


----------



## Aurora

coffee klatch


----------



## SINC

coffee been


----------



## jamesB

coffee brake


----------



## kelman

coffee cup


----------



## jamesB

loving cup


----------



## SINC

hick cup


----------



## Aurora

cup size


----------



## kelman

size up


----------



## Aurora

up scale


----------



## SINC

way scale


----------



## Aurora

way lay


----------



## SINC

lay bore


----------



## Aurora

tidal bore


----------



## SINC

so bore


----------



## Aurora

smooth bore


----------



## SINC

smooth sailing


----------



## Aurora

smooth talker


----------



## kelman

smooth operator


----------



## Aurora

crane operator


----------



## jamesB

hooping crane


----------



## SINC

crane neon


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## jamesB

mobil crane


----------



## SINC

you crane


----------



## Aurora

you tube


----------



## SINC

tube stake


----------



## Aurora

boob tube


----------



## jamesB

boob ooze


----------



## SINC

ooze sew


----------



## jamesB

sew were


----------



## SINC

caw sew


----------



## jamesB

Mac caw


----------



## Aurora

caw stick


----------



## kelman

clock stick


----------



## Aurora

stick shift


----------



## jamesB

speed shift


----------



## fjnmusic

Speed bump


----------



## jamesB

speed trap


----------



## SINC

blacks trap


----------



## jamesB

fly trap


----------



## SINC

gad fly


----------



## Aurora

gad about


----------



## kelman

about town


----------



## jamesB

town ship


----------



## SINC

town crier


----------



## Aurora

down town


----------



## SINC

get down


----------



## Aurora

duck down


----------



## SINC

duck tape


----------



## Aurora

tape worm


----------



## jamesB

due worm


----------



## SINC

mon due


----------



## eMacMan

mon soon


----------



## jamesB

mon day


----------



## eMacMan

mon tarry


----------



## jamesB

mon tell (think talk shows)


----------



## SINC

tell fib


----------



## jamesB

tell iPhone


----------



## SINC

host tell


----------



## jamesB

host age


----------



## SINC

prairies age


----------



## kelman

iron age


----------



## Aurora

iron lady


----------



## jamesB

iron knee


----------



## Aurora

waffle iron


----------



## eMacMan

waffle stompers


----------



## jamesB

waffle ling


----------



## SINC

start ling


----------



## Aurora

false start


----------



## eMacMan

start tell


----------



## Aurora

start wreck


----------



## SINC

wreck curse


----------



## jamesB

curse soar


----------



## SINC

soar bet


----------



## Aurora

soar loser


----------



## SINC

can soar


----------



## eMacMan

soar did


----------



## SINC

did dull


----------



## jamesB

did ling


----------



## Aurora

travel ling


----------



## kelman

caw ling


----------



## SINC

caw lick


----------



## Aurora

caw stick


----------



## SINC

stick shift


----------



## Aurora

shift key


----------



## SINC

don key


----------



## jamesB

shift tea


----------



## Aurora

key note


----------



## SINC

note tickle


----------



## Aurora

love note


----------



## SINC

note book


----------



## Aurora

book value


----------



## SINC

book ends


----------



## Aurora

book learning


----------



## jamesB

hire learning


----------



## Aurora

hire purchase


----------



## SINC

chess hire


----------



## jamesB

chess peek


----------



## Aurora

Chess move


----------



## SINC

move vie


----------



## jamesB

cave vie (rodent)


----------



## eMacMan

vie whir


----------



## SINC

zoo whir


----------



## jamesB

sue whir


----------



## SINC

purr sue


----------



## eMacMan

purr jury


----------



## SINC

prop purr


----------



## Aurora

prop wash


----------



## jamesB

mouth wash


----------



## Aurora

loud mouth


----------



## jamesB

fowl mouth


----------



## Aurora

fowl ball


----------



## jamesB

spit ball


----------



## Aurora

knuckle ball


----------



## jamesB

knuckle sandwich


----------



## Aurora

denver sandwich


----------



## jamesB

sandwich pickle


----------



## Aurora

sandwich islands


----------



## jamesB

golf islands


----------



## Aurora

golf course


----------



## jamesB

course ground


----------



## kelman

under ground


----------



## Aurora

ground meat


----------



## jamesB

swap meat


----------



## eMacMan

meat ear


----------



## jamesB

pierced ear


----------



## Aurora

ear whig


----------



## jamesB

ear canal


----------



## Aurora

private ear


----------



## jamesB

private parts


----------



## eMacMan

parts Hal


----------



## jamesB

parts hell


----------



## Aurora

spare parts


----------



## jamesB

spare tire


----------



## Birdwatcher

spare ribs


----------



## jamesB

dir ribs


----------



## Aurora

ribs fest


----------



## Birdwatcher

ribs take


----------



## jamesB

grubs take


----------



## kelman

salmons take


----------



## jamesB

claims take


----------



## Aurora

double take


----------



## jamesB

double down


----------



## Birdwatcher

double bubble


----------



## kelman

soap bubble


----------



## Birdwatcher

soap stone


----------



## jamesB

stone hinge


----------



## Birdwatcher

hinge bet


----------



## Aurora

door hinge


----------



## jamesB

door sill


----------



## Aurora

door stop


----------



## Birdwatcher

stop sine


----------



## Aurora

sine wave


----------



## jamesB

wave farewell


----------



## Birdwatcher

wave verse


----------



## jamesB

add verse


----------



## Birdwatcher

add diction


----------



## jamesB

diction airy


----------



## Birdwatcher

airy yeah


----------



## kelman

planet airy


----------



## Birdwatcher

blew planet


----------



## jamesB

blew smoke


----------



## Aurora

smoke rings


----------



## jamesB

onion rings


----------



## Birdwatcher

onion dip


----------



## Aurora

dip stick


----------



## Birdwatcher

stick curse


----------



## Aurora

stick shift


----------



## Birdwatcher

shift less


----------



## jamesB

sleep less


----------



## Birdwatcher

frog sleep


----------



## jamesB

ass sleep


----------



## Birdwatcher

hare ass


----------



## jamesB

ass emulate


----------



## Birdwatcher

bulb ass


----------



## jamesB

bulb yule


----------



## Birdwatcher

yule dew


----------



## jamesB

mill dew


----------



## Birdwatcher

tread mill


----------



## kelman

grist mill


----------



## screature

mill an


----------



## jamesB

mill eon


----------



## screature

saw mill


----------



## Birdwatcher

saw blade


----------



## Aurora

blade runner


----------



## screature

table runner


----------



## jamesB

switch blade


----------



## screature

Just a little late... 

table runner


----------



## jamesB

screature said:


> Just a little late...


Not a little, more like a whole lot.

table stakes


----------



## Birdwatcher

table tennis


----------



## Aurora

tennis elbow


----------



## eMacMan

Elbow Falls


----------



## jamesB

pit falls


----------



## eMacMan

falls Darryl


----------



## jamesB

dead falls


----------



## Aurora

dead reckoning


----------



## Birdwatcher

dead line


----------



## jamesB

line dancing


----------



## Birdwatcher

line near


----------



## Aurora

near field


----------



## Birdwatcher

field trial


----------



## Aurora

trial lawyer


----------



## jamesB

civil trial


----------



## Birdwatcher

civil rites


----------



## jamesB

pie rites


----------



## Birdwatcher

pie yes


----------



## screature

cow pie


----------



## jamesB

hip pie


----------



## screature

shh hip


----------



## Birdwatcher

worse hip


----------



## kelman

rose hip


----------



## jamesB

hip stir


----------



## Birdwatcher

stir fry


----------



## screature

stir ling


----------



## Birdwatcher

stir rile


----------



## screature

pure rile


----------



## Birdwatcher

rile full


----------



## screature

full mar


----------



## Birdwatcher

mar rhea


----------



## jamesB

rhea stat


----------



## Birdwatcher

stat yew


----------



## screature

yew turn


----------



## Birdwatcher

pea yew


----------



## screature

yew all


----------



## Aurora

thank yew


----------



## jamesB

yew brew


----------



## Birdwatcher

brew weary


----------



## Aurora

he brew


----------



## screature

he then


----------



## jamesB

absent he


----------



## Birdwatcher

he haw


----------



## Aurora

haw tea


----------



## jamesB

haw spittle


----------



## Birdwatcher

chains haw


----------



## jamesB

ricks haw


----------



## Birdwatcher

lime ricks


----------



## jamesB

lime me


----------



## kelman

sub lime


----------



## Birdwatcher

lime ricky


----------



## jamesB

lime light


----------



## Birdwatcher

light bulb


----------



## jamesB

bulb buss


----------



## Aurora

tulip bulb


----------



## Birdwatcher

tulip pedal


----------



## jamesB

pedal file


----------



## Birdwatcher

hose pedal


----------



## screature

panty hose


----------



## Birdwatcher

hose eh


----------



## jamesB

garden hose


----------



## screature

hose er


----------



## eMacMan

er otic


----------



## screature

ner otic


----------



## Birdwatcher

owe ner


----------



## screature

clept owe


----------



## jamesB

owe nurse


----------



## Birdwatcher

pill owe


----------



## screature

may pill


----------



## Aurora

may pole


----------



## eMacMan

pole fail


----------



## Birdwatcher

fail yore


----------



## Aurora

yore majesty


----------



## Birdwatcher

yore choice


----------



## kelman

may yore


----------



## Birdwatcher

yore key


----------



## Aurora

key stir


----------



## SINC

key whole


----------



## Aurora

whole saw


----------



## SINC

whole sail


----------



## screature

sail ling


----------



## jamesB

ling earring


----------



## Aurora

pion earring


----------



## SINC

sham pion


----------



## jamesB

pion near


----------



## SINC

near buy


----------



## Aurora

near miss


----------



## SINC

miss fit


----------



## jamesB

miss carriage


----------



## SINC

carriage ride


----------



## Aurora

carriage trade


----------



## SINC

trade up


----------



## jamesB

trade wind


----------



## SINC

wind owe


----------



## Birdwatcher

wind watch


----------



## jamesB

watch tower


----------



## SINC

watch this


----------



## jamesB

watch cap


----------



## SINC

cap off


----------



## jamesB

cap tin


----------



## SINC

tin cup


----------



## jamesB

tin curing


----------



## SINC

mount tin


----------



## jamesB

mount able


----------



## Aurora

able seaman


----------



## jamesB

seaman donor


----------



## screature

blood donor


----------



## jamesB

blood bath


----------



## Aurora

blood brother


----------



## jamesB

brother hood


----------



## SINC

hood winked


----------



## Aurora

neighbour hood


----------



## jamesB

hood latch


----------



## Aurora

latch key


----------



## jamesB

key lime


----------



## Aurora

lime ricky


----------



## jamesB

purr ricky


----------



## Aurora

purr collate


----------



## SINC

kay purr


----------



## Aurora

purr chase


----------



## SINC

chase ten


----------



## Aurora

ten four (good buddy)


----------



## SINC

four merely


----------



## jamesB

four skin


----------



## kelman

four tune


----------



## SINC

four give


----------



## Aurora

four most


----------



## SINC

top most


----------



## Aurora

top gun


----------



## SINC

show gun


----------



## Aurora

show time


----------



## SINC

show wares


----------



## Aurora

peep show


----------



## SINC

bow peep


----------



## Aurora

bow legged


----------



## SINC

bow worry


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> bow worry


good one Sinc

worry wart


----------



## SINC

wart ime


----------



## Aurora

ime?


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> ime?


IME - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aurora

Ok Sinc. I actually saw that in the dictionary but didn't think we could use that type of thing. (I knew that as a newspaper guy you weren't thinking of the contraction 'I'm')
plate ime


----------



## jamesB

lie ime


----------



## SINC

gel lie


----------



## Aurora

lie soap


----------



## jamesB

soap opera


----------



## SINC

soap stone


----------



## jamesB

stone hinge


----------



## SINC

stone boat


----------



## jamesB

boat ox


----------



## SINC

ox zen


----------



## jamesB

fro zen


----------



## SINC

do zen


----------



## Aurora

do nut


----------



## jamesB

pee nut


----------



## Aurora

pee king


----------



## jamesB

king key


----------



## Aurora

king size


----------



## jamesB

right size


----------



## Aurora

right wing


----------



## jamesB

right on


----------



## SINC

right face


----------



## jamesB

about face


----------



## Aurora

face book


----------



## jamesB

book key


----------



## Aurora

book mark


----------



## SINC

mark thyme


----------



## Aurora

thyme sensitive


----------



## SINC

pass thyme


----------



## jamesB

pass able


----------



## Aurora

pass over


----------



## jamesB

easy over


----------



## Aurora

easy going


----------



## SINC

going postal


----------



## jamesB

see going


----------



## Aurora

see bring (horse race)


----------



## SINC

see legs


----------



## Aurora

see saw


----------



## SINC

saw grass


----------



## screature

saw see


----------



## SINC

see through


----------



## jamesB

through put


----------



## Aurora

through way


----------



## jamesB

park way


----------



## SINC

park aide


----------



## jamesB

lemon aide


----------



## Aurora

lemon pie


----------



## jamesB

mag pie


----------



## Aurora

pie bald


----------



## SINC

wry bald


----------



## fjnmusic

(I think it's ribald, actually)

bald eagle


----------



## SINC

billard bald


----------



## jamesB

eye bald


----------



## SINC

eye wish


----------



## kelman

eye toons


----------



## SINC

eye dear


----------



## Aurora

dear lick


----------



## SINC

lick cur


----------



## Aurora

cur dull


----------



## SINC

dull aired


----------



## jamesB

knee dull


----------



## SINC

infant dull


----------



## jamesB

infant tree


----------



## Aurora

tree house


----------



## jamesB

family tree


----------



## SINC

tree sun


----------



## Aurora

sun spots


----------



## jamesB

leopard spots


----------



## SINC

leopard skin


----------



## Aurora

skin tight


----------



## jamesB

skin diving


----------



## kelman

scuba diving


----------



## jamesB

scuba dew


----------



## SINC

dew lion


----------



## jamesB

lion about


----------



## SINC

stall lion


----------



## jamesB

stall wart


----------



## SINC

wart hog


----------



## jamesB

hog shed


----------



## Aurora

hog tied


----------



## SINC

tied detergent


----------



## jamesB

tied eye


----------



## SINC

eye bawl


----------



## kelman

eye dull


----------



## SINC

dull ute


----------



## kelman

dial ute


----------



## SINC

son dial


----------



## jamesB

dial log


----------



## SINC

log jam


----------



## jamesB

jam tart


----------



## SINC

tart are


----------



## jamesB

ups tart


----------



## Aurora

ups wing


----------



## SINC

hick ups


----------



## Aurora

hick town


----------



## SINC

town car


----------



## Aurora

down town


----------



## jamesB

going down


----------



## Aurora

duck down


----------



## jamesB

down under


----------



## Aurora

Under where


----------



## screature

soft where


----------



## Aurora

Micro soft


----------



## screature

micro brew (my favourite)


----------



## SINC

brew weary


----------



## jamesB

you brew


----------



## Aurora

brew sing


----------



## jamesB

sing along


----------



## SINC

along walk


----------



## jamesB

bored walk


----------



## kelman

bored um


----------



## SINC

bored own


----------



## jamesB

bored silly


----------



## Aurora

silly putty


----------



## SINC

game bored


----------



## jamesB

silly fool


----------



## Aurora

fool hardy


----------



## jamesB

hardy boys


----------



## Aurora

high boys


----------



## jamesB

choir boys


----------



## SINC

boys club


----------



## Aurora

club sandwich


----------



## jamesB

knuckle sandwich


----------



## Aurora

knuckle under


----------



## jamesB

under where


----------



## kelman

where thin


----------



## Aurora

swim where


----------



## jamesB

sinker swim


----------



## SINC

swim meat


----------



## jamesB

meat market


----------



## SINC

swap meat


----------



## Aurora

meat loaf


----------



## jamesB

loaf fur


----------



## Aurora

loaf liar (duck)


----------



## SINC

sliced loaf


----------



## jamesB

sliced apples


----------



## SINC

apples awes


----------



## jamesB

hacks awes


----------



## SINC

awes hit beejacon


----------



## Aurora

hit man


----------



## jamesB

man dingo


----------



## Aurora

super man


----------



## jamesB

super glue


----------



## SINC

glue pot


----------



## Aurora

pot belly


----------



## kelman

belly ache


----------



## SINC

ache tongue


----------



## Aurora

tongue sten


----------



## jamesB

sten sill


----------



## Aurora

window sill


----------



## SINC

window pain


----------



## Aurora

pain killers


----------



## jamesB

weed killers


----------



## SINC

weed dead


----------



## jamesB

dead heading


----------



## SINC

dead lyon


----------



## jamesB

lyon pride


----------



## SINC

pride open


----------



## Aurora

open sesame


----------



## SINC

sesame seeds


----------



## Aurora

super seeds


----------



## jamesB

super sonic


----------



## Aurora

sub sonic


----------



## jamesB

anti sub


----------



## Aurora

sub mariner


----------



## SINC

sub sandwich


----------



## Aurora

sandwich islands


----------



## kelman

wessel islands (australia)


----------



## Aurora

thousand islands (dressing)


----------



## SINC

thousand cuts


----------



## Aurora

hair cuts


----------



## kelman

hair um


----------



## Aurora

hair piece


----------



## SINC

piece meal


----------



## jamesB

last meal


----------



## SINC

last tick


----------



## jamesB

would tick


----------



## SINC

eye would


----------



## jamesB

eye aye (sir)


----------



## SINC

aye soar

Anyone else notice the "Post Quick Reply" function is working at speed again?


----------



## jamesB

can soar


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> Anyone else notice the "Post Quick Reply" function is working at speed again?


Yes I've also noticed it, impressive difference.


----------



## SINC

soar bet


----------



## jamesB

soar loser


----------



## SINC

born loser


----------



## jamesB

born again


----------



## Aurora

born premature


----------



## jamesB

mail born


----------



## SINC

black mail


----------



## jamesB

black widow


----------



## SINC

widow speak


----------



## jamesB

widow maker


----------



## SINC

bread maker


----------



## jamesB

maker brake


----------



## SINC

brake shoes


----------



## jamesB

hoarse shoes


----------



## Aurora

hoarse race


----------



## jamesB

gift hoarse


----------



## SINC

hoarse sense


----------



## Aurora

draught hoarse


----------



## SINC

draught beer


----------



## Aurora

draught board


----------



## SINC

board stiff


----------



## jamesB

scared stiff


----------



## SINC

mast stiff


----------



## jamesB

mast head


----------



## SINC

head liner


----------



## jamesB

Freight Liner


----------



## SINC

eye liner


----------



## Aurora

ocean liner


----------



## SINC

err liner


----------



## Aurora

err and


----------



## SINC

debone err


----------



## Aurora

err attic


----------



## SINC

attic caw (old prison)


----------



## jamesB

Mac caw


----------



## screature

Mac Donald


----------



## jamesB

Power Mac


----------



## SINC

power outage


----------



## jamesB

power spike


----------



## SINC

spike jones


----------



## jamesB

rail spike


----------



## Aurora

power spike


----------



## jamesB

marlin spike


----------



## SINC

Marlin Perkins


----------



## jamesB

marlin fishing


----------



## SINC

fishing lion


----------



## jamesB

lion about


----------



## eMacMan

lion politicians


----------



## jamesB

county lion


----------



## eMacMan

Pavel lion


----------



## jamesB

battle lion


----------



## SINC

lion bed


----------



## jamesB

bed lamb


----------



## SINC

lamb chops


----------



## jamesB

chops ticks


----------



## SINC

pork chops


----------



## jamesB

malt chops


----------



## Aurora

malt vinegar


----------



## jamesB

cider vinegar


----------



## Aurora

hard cider


----------



## jamesB

hard hat


----------



## Aurora

hard times


----------



## jamesB

times table


----------



## Aurora

London times


----------



## SINC

hard times


----------



## jamesB

hard up


----------



## SINC

glass hard


----------



## kelman

glass says


----------



## SINC

ass says


----------



## Aurora

more ass


----------



## SINC

ass sale


----------



## Aurora

sale boat


----------



## jamesB

gravy boat


----------



## Aurora

gravy train


----------



## jamesB

Bee train


----------



## SINC

train wreck


----------



## jamesB

wreck beach (Vancouver)


----------



## Aurora

wreck loose


----------



## SINC

loose ends


----------



## jamesB

weak ends


----------



## SINC

weak daze


----------



## jamesB

weak knead


----------



## SINC

knock knead


----------



## jamesB

knead less


----------



## SINC

less sons


----------



## jamesB

brain less


----------



## kelman

brain dead


----------



## SINC

brain drain


----------



## jamesB

brain fart


----------



## Aurora

fart her


----------



## jamesB

her she (bars)


----------



## SINC

her beside


----------



## Aurora

her ball


----------



## jamesB

hair ball


----------



## SINC

curve ball


----------



## jamesB

french curve


----------



## SINC

french fries


----------



## jamesB

bell fries


----------



## Aurora

bell peppers


----------



## jamesB

peppers pray


----------



## Aurora

hot peppers


----------



## jamesB

hot el


----------



## SINC

goods hot


----------



## jamesB

goods hit


----------



## eMacMan

hit shrike


----------



## jamesB

bulls hit


----------



## Aurora

Hit movie


----------



## SINC

movie plot


----------



## Aurora

garden plot


----------



## SINC

kinder garden


----------



## Aurora

kinder eggs


----------



## SINC

eggs benny


----------



## jamesB

eggs hell


----------



## SINC

raze hell


----------



## jamesB

infra raze


----------



## Aurora

raze kids


----------



## jamesB

kids kins


----------



## Aurora

kins hip


----------



## jamesB

flags hip


----------



## Aurora

flags tone


----------



## SINC

tone deaf


----------



## jamesB

berry tone


----------



## kelman

blew berry


----------



## SINC

blew sky


----------



## kelman

sky weigh


----------



## jamesB

sky writer


----------



## SINC

copy writer


----------



## jamesB

stereos copy


----------



## SINC

copy buoy


----------



## jamesB

buoy antsy


----------



## Birdwatcher

country buoy


----------



## jamesB

buoy wonder


----------



## Aurora

Wonder bread


----------



## jamesB

bread shtick


----------



## Aurora

comedy shtick


----------



## jamesB

black comedy


----------



## SINC

black bored


----------



## kelman

bored oh


----------



## Aurora

school bored


----------



## jamesB

bored dumb


----------



## SINC

dumb bow


----------



## jamesB

bow leg


----------



## SINC

boot leg


----------



## jamesB

gum boot


----------



## Aurora

boot hill


----------



## jamesB

taunts hill


----------



## Aurora

hill ton


----------



## SINC

gnu ton


----------



## Aurora

gnu version


----------



## SINC

version nary


----------



## jamesB

ordain nary


----------



## SINC

can nary


----------



## jamesB

can nibble


----------



## Aurora

two can


----------



## jamesB

can did


----------



## SINC

can more


----------



## jamesB

more on


----------



## SINC

on lea


----------



## Aurora

on line


----------



## jamesB

double line


----------



## SINC

fowl line


----------



## Aurora

line backer


----------



## SINC

tree line


----------



## jamesB

tree hugger


----------



## SINC

pan tree


----------



## jamesB

pan size


----------



## Aurora

size matters


----------



## jamesB

matters knot


----------



## SINC

knot now


----------



## Aurora

granny knot


----------



## SINC

knot whole


----------



## Aurora

whole wheat


----------



## SINC

wheat tees


----------



## jamesB

strip tees


----------



## Aurora

shoe trees


----------



## SINC

whoops, it's tees, not trees. 

tees pout


----------



## jamesB

waters pout


----------



## SINC

still waters


----------



## kelman

waters pill


----------



## SINC

pill box


----------



## jamesB

box din


----------



## SINC

din go


----------



## jamesB

go fur


----------



## SINC

go oats


----------



## Aurora

man go


----------



## SINC

hew man


----------



## Aurora

man cave


----------



## SINC

cave inn


----------



## jamesB

cave earn


----------



## SINC

burial earn


----------



## jamesB

burial sight


----------



## SINC

sight lion


----------



## kelman

in sight


----------



## SINC

aspire in


----------



## jamesB

aspire ate


----------



## SINC

potent ate


----------



## jamesB

ate bawl


----------



## SINC

bawl locks


----------



## jamesB

shy locks


----------



## SINC

locks myth


----------



## jamesB

myth ical


----------



## SINC

myth stake


----------



## jamesB

ribeye stake


----------



## SINC

stake saws


----------



## Aurora

saws ages


----------



## jamesB

chain saws


----------



## Aurora

chain letter


----------



## jamesB

letter man


----------



## SINC

man dabble


----------



## Aurora

man servant


----------



## jamesB

man whole


----------



## SINC

post whole


----------



## Aurora

fence post


----------



## jamesB

fence sing


----------



## Aurora

sing along


----------



## jamesB

tag along


----------



## SINC

elks tag


----------



## Aurora

tag team


----------



## jamesB

team stirs


----------



## Aurora

Stirs tics


----------



## SINC

status tics


----------



## jamesB

would tics


----------



## SINC

would knot


----------



## Aurora

would lot


----------



## jamesB

narrows lot


----------



## SINC

lance lot


----------



## jamesB

lot teary


----------



## SINC

mails lot


----------



## jamesB

snail mails


----------



## SINC

snail shell


----------



## jamesB

snail space


----------



## SINC

space cadet


----------



## jamesB

crawl space


----------



## SINC

disk space


----------



## jamesB

arrow space


----------



## SINC

arrow head


----------



## jamesB

crack head


----------



## SINC

head lions


----------



## jamesB

bread lions


----------



## SINC

lions hare


----------



## jamesB

hare peace


----------



## SINC

peace work


----------



## Aurora

peace corps


----------



## jamesB

corps men


----------



## screature

men tell


----------



## Aurora

men aced


----------



## SINC

aced test


----------



## jamesB

test tube


----------



## SINC

tube stake


----------



## jamesB

miss stake


----------



## SINC

stake tartar


----------



## jamesB

tartar sauce


----------



## Aurora

custard sauce


----------



## SINC

colonel custard


----------



## jamesB

colonel oscopy


----------



## SINC

colonel klink


----------



## Aurora

colonel blimp


----------



## SINC

colonel corn


----------



## jamesB

corn whole


----------



## SINC

quay whole


----------



## jamesB

quay ill


----------



## eMacMan

ill iNoise


----------



## SINC

windows ill


----------



## jamesB

ill eagle


----------



## Aurora

ill repute


----------



## jamesB

diss repute


----------



## Aurora

diss mount


----------



## SINC

diss cuss


----------



## Aurora

cuss turd


----------



## jamesB

reaper cuss


----------



## Aurora

grim reaper


----------



## SINC

pill grim (a la John Wayne)


----------



## jamesB

grim ace


----------



## SINC

ace symmetrical


----------



## Aurora

fighter ace


----------



## SINC

fighter plain


----------



## Aurora

plain tiff


----------



## jamesB

mass tiff


----------



## Aurora

Tiff any


----------



## SINC

any whey


----------



## jamesB

whey stop


----------



## SINC

whey scale


----------



## jamesB

scale drawing


----------



## SINC

scale oar


----------



## jamesB

oar else


----------



## SINC

oar bits


----------



## jamesB

hob bits


----------



## SINC

hob owes


----------



## jamesB

bell owes


----------



## Aurora

bell tent


----------



## SINC

bell tower


----------



## jamesB

bell housing


----------



## SINC

housing stats


----------



## jamesB

rio stats


----------



## Aurora

rio grande


----------



## SINC

rio bravo


----------



## jamesB

bravo dough


----------



## SINC

dough ray (me)


----------



## Aurora

dough boy


----------



## jamesB

boy toy


----------



## SINC

tolls toy


----------



## jamesB

ex tolls


----------



## SINC

road tolls


----------



## jamesB

road warrior


----------



## Aurora

road apples


----------



## jamesB

road weary


----------



## SINC

road horseback


----------



## Aurora

road scholar


----------



## jamesB

scholar ship


----------



## Aurora

ship shape


----------



## SINC

shape lea


----------



## Aurora

bruce lea


----------



## jamesB

high lea (unlikely)


----------



## Aurora

high tea


----------



## jamesB

tea pee


----------



## SINC

pee meal


----------



## jamesB

peace meal


----------



## SINC

peace thyme


----------



## Aurora

peace work


----------



## SINC

work sight


----------



## Aurora

work mate


----------



## SINC

sell mate


----------



## jamesB

sell short


----------



## SINC

short end


----------



## Aurora

short change


----------



## SINC

change up


----------



## jamesB

up tight


----------



## SINC

tight rope


----------



## jamesB

skin tight


----------



## Aurora

skin flint


----------



## SINC

flint lock


----------



## jamesB

war lock


----------



## SINC

mano war


----------



## jamesB

row mano


----------



## Aurora

row bust


----------



## SINC

bust tier


----------



## jamesB

bust ted


----------



## SINC

drug bust


----------



## jamesB

drug store


----------



## SINC

store bot


----------



## jamesB

row bot


----------



## Aurora

salmon row


----------



## SINC

tumour row


----------



## Aurora

row housing


----------



## SINC

row man


----------



## jamesB

man well


----------



## SINC

well head


----------



## jamesB

head land


----------



## SINC

waters head


----------



## Aurora

head lights


----------



## jamesB

northern lights


----------



## SINC

traffic lights


----------



## jamesB

drug traffic


----------



## Aurora

drug store


----------



## SINC

drug guest


----------



## Macmike41

drug runner


----------



## jamesB

haul runner


----------



## eMacMan

haul doff


----------



## jamesB

pee doff


----------



## SINC

fen doff


----------



## kelman

fen sing


----------



## SINC

sing gull


----------



## eMacMan

rye sing


----------



## SINC

rye bald


----------



## kelman

rye full


----------



## SINC

awe full


----------



## jamesB

awe stretch


----------



## Aurora

stretch limo


----------



## SINC

limo scene


----------



## jamesB

scene nick


----------



## SINC

scene nary


----------



## jamesB

ordain nary


----------



## SINC

koran nary


----------



## jamesB

can nary


----------



## SINC

tusk can


----------



## jamesB

republic can


----------



## SINC

can opener


----------



## Aurora

can do


----------



## SINC

do line


----------



## eMacMan

do oodles


----------



## SINC

do point


----------



## Aurora

do dull


----------



## SINC

dull blade


----------



## jamesB

dull linquent


----------



## Aurora

gay blade


----------



## jamesB

dull lard


----------



## Aurora

dull set


----------



## SINC

set ill


----------



## jamesB

set tea


----------



## SINC

tea storms


----------



## jamesB

hale storms


----------



## Aurora

storms enter


----------



## jamesB

carp enter


----------



## SINC

catch carp


----------



## jamesB

carp port


----------



## SINC

port city


----------



## jamesB

city slicker


----------



## Aurora

city transit


----------



## jamesB

transit shun


----------



## SINC

transit station


----------



## jamesB

station airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## jamesB

toff airy


----------



## Aurora

airy plain


----------



## eMacMan

airy rated


----------



## Aurora

ex rated


----------



## eMacMan

Vinny rated


----------



## jamesB

Vinny grate


----------



## Aurora

grate folded


----------



## jamesB

grate full


----------



## SINC

inn grate


----------



## jamesB

inn sense


----------



## SINC

sense sable


----------



## jamesB

sense sorry


----------



## Aurora

burr sorry


----------



## SINC

burr lap


----------



## Aurora

lap dance


----------



## SINC

dance band


----------



## jamesB

band stand


----------



## Aurora

band aid


----------



## jamesB

cool aid


----------



## SINC

lemon aid


----------



## Aurora

lemon pie


----------



## jamesB

pie bawled


----------



## SINC

cow pie


----------



## Aurora

moss cow


----------



## SINC

dairy cow


----------



## Aurora

cow erred


----------



## jamesB

cow peas


----------



## Aurora

cow ling


----------



## jamesB

dingo ling


----------



## Aurora

man dingo


----------



## jamesB

man overboard


----------



## Aurora

super man


----------



## jamesB

super structure


----------



## Aurora

super visor


----------



## jamesB

add visor


----------



## Aurora

add vantage


----------



## jamesB

vantage point


----------



## Aurora

point taken


----------



## jamesB

Miss taken


----------



## Aurora

miss cue


----------



## jamesB

barbie cue


----------



## Aurora

barbie dress


----------



## jamesB

dress code


----------



## Aurora

code blue


----------



## since84

blue moon


----------



## Aurora

moon shine


----------



## screature

full moon


----------



## jamesB

full monty


----------



## Aurora

full figured


----------



## SINC

full boar


----------



## jamesB

boar ring :yawn:


----------



## SINC

ring barer


----------



## jamesB

grizzly barer


----------



## Aurora

grizzly murder


----------



## jamesB

grizzly fax


----------



## eMacMan

Faux fax (via Fox)


----------



## Aurora

fax sheet


----------



## SINC

summer sheet


----------



## jamesB

sheet music


----------



## SINC

music all


----------



## jamesB

all mighty


----------



## Aurora

mighty mouse


----------



## jamesB

field mouse


----------



## SINC

mine field


----------



## jamesB

strip mine


----------



## SINC

deter mine


----------



## jamesB

deter rent


----------



## Aurora

deter gent


----------



## jamesB

gent tree


----------



## Aurora

tree trunk


----------



## SINC

car trunk


----------



## mrjimmy

trunk line


----------



## SINC

phone line


----------



## Aurora

party line


----------



## SINC

party pooper


----------



## mrjimmy

pooper scooper


----------



## eMacMan

Scooper Man


----------



## SINC

man overboard


----------



## Aurora

man shun


----------



## jamesB

attend shun


----------



## SINC

attend ants


----------



## Aurora

soldier ants


----------



## jamesB

ants celery


----------



## Aurora

precede ants


----------



## SINC

precede your


----------



## eMacMan

Your anus (It's a planet not what you were thinking)


----------



## SINC

ten your


----------



## Aurora

ten tickle


----------



## jamesB

tickle me (Elmo)


----------



## Aurora

me first


----------



## SINC

first thyme


----------



## jamesB

thyme less


----------



## Aurora

Mark thyme


----------



## jamesB

water mark


----------



## SINC

water bored


----------



## Aurora

school bored


----------



## jamesB

bored um


----------



## SINC

um bridge


----------



## Aurora

bridge mix


----------



## SINC

mix sir


----------



## jamesB

sir up


----------



## SINC

ant sir


----------



## Aurora

sir vile


----------



## jamesB

vile inn


----------



## SINC

vile iffy


----------



## jamesB

vile file


----------



## Aurora

round file


----------



## SINC

ground round


----------



## jamesB

ground beef


----------



## SINC

beef oar


----------



## jamesB

beef eater


----------



## eMacMan

Cree eater


----------



## jamesB

cree dance


----------



## eMacMan

cree tour


----------



## SINC

cree mate


----------



## eMacMan

cree ashen


----------



## jamesB

ashen fault


----------



## kelman

fault down


----------



## jamesB

eider down


----------



## Aurora

duck down


----------



## eMacMan

snow down (AKA "normal" for about 6 months a year)


----------



## SINC

down beet


----------



## jamesB

beet ills


----------



## SINC

beet wean


----------



## jamesB

wean ease


----------



## SINC

ease mint


----------



## eMacMan

see mint


----------



## SINC

jealous see


----------



## jamesB

see biscuit


----------



## SINC

see worthy


----------



## jamesB

see threw


----------



## SINC

threw whey


----------



## Aurora

threw up


----------



## jamesB

going up


----------



## SINC

going home


----------



## Aurora

out going


----------



## SINC

flame out


----------



## jamesB

out house


----------



## SINC

mad house


----------



## jamesB

house pet


----------



## SINC

pet bowl


----------



## jamesB

lawn bowl


----------



## SINC

front lawn


----------



## Aurora

front porch


----------



## SINC

porch climber (old term for fortified wine)


----------



## Aurora

mountain climber


----------



## SINC

social climber


----------



## Aurora

box social


----------



## jamesB

soap box (derby)


----------



## SINC

soap opera


----------



## Aurora

opera star (That would be the fat lady who sings)


----------



## SINC

shooting star


----------



## eMacMan

Star bucks (Expensive in more ways than one!)


----------



## jamesB

bucks awe


----------



## SINC

saw bucks


----------



## jamesB

war saw


----------



## SINC

nah saw


----------



## BigDL

see saw


----------



## Aurora

see page


----------



## Aurora

see page


----------



## SINC

page turner


----------



## Aurora

This is one screwed up site today. Slower than the second coming too.
court page


----------



## Aurora

...and my post is NOT a duplicate of one I posted five minutes ago.


----------



## SINC

night court


----------



## BigDL

federal court


----------



## SINC

federal case


----------



## groovetube

federal meltdown


----------



## SINC

magic meltdown


----------



## groovetube

magic tricks


----------



## SINC

magic mod


----------



## BigDL

magic trixters


----------



## SINC

magic plots


----------



## groovetube

black magic


----------



## BigDL

magic mushrooms


----------



## SINC

magic conspiracy


----------



## groovetube

all purpose


----------



## BigDL

Chanterelle mushrooms


----------



## groovetube

.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, best read the rules guys.

We are still on



SINC said:


> magic conspiracy



magic harassment


----------



## groovetube

BigDL said:


> Chanterelle mushrooms


growing mushrooms

(edit: sorry it seems posts came too fast.)


----------



## SINC

groovetube said:


> growing mushrooms


Sorry, didn't use either word.


----------



## jamesB

police harassment


----------



## groovetube

verbal harassment


----------



## SINC

unwarranted harassment


----------



## BigDL

SINC said:


> Hmmm, best read the rules guys.
> 
> We are still on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic harassment


Was trying to correct on mushrooms but magic it is

legerdemain magic


----------



## SINC

BigDL said:


> Was trying to correct on mushrooms but magic it is
> 
> legerdemain magic


Sorry, now it's

unwarranted harassment


----------



## BigDL

unwarranted warrantees


----------



## groovetube

unwarranted attack


----------



## SINC

attack issues


----------



## BigDL

Iraq attack


----------



## groovetube

hack attack

(going o give up everytime I hit reply it takes fooooreeeever to reload the page. I keep missing stuff)


----------



## BigDL

attack King


----------



## BigDL

groovetube said:


> hack attack
> 
> (going o give up everytime I hit reply it takes fooooreeeever to reload the page. I keep missing stuff)


I though it just my connection. Me too. That's how it got all off the rails tonight.


----------



## jamesB

sink king


----------



## SINC

kitchen sink


----------



## groovetube

sink hole


----------



## SINC

printer sink


----------



## Aurora

sink whole


----------



## SINC

golf whole


----------



## BigDL

whole enchilada


----------



## Aurora

whole wheat


----------



## BigDL

wet wheat


----------



## Aurora

wet suit


----------



## BigDL

trump suit


----------



## Aurora

zoot suit (Are you old enough?)


----------



## BigDL

smoke zoot


----------



## SINC

smoke screen


----------



## groovetube

smoke up


----------



## Macfury

screwed up


----------



## mrjimmy

up yours


----------



## groovetube

sincerely yours


----------



## SINC

yours elf


----------



## Macfury

elf abuse


----------



## SINC

elf inn


----------



## johnp

absorb inn


----------



## BigDL

Inn accurate


----------



## SINC

cab inn


----------



## groovetube

yellow cab


----------



## SINC

yellow coward


----------



## BigDL

coward behind


----------



## groovetube

Coward bully


----------



## mrjimmy

Wooly Bully


----------



## groovetube

Wooly mammoth


----------



## SINC

mammoth invasion


----------



## groovetube

Mammoth paranoia


----------



## BigDL

induced paranoia


----------



## mrjimmy

Paranoia willdestroyya


----------



## BigDL

paranoia delusions


----------



## groovetube

Paranoia symptoms


----------



## SINC

Too bad "willdestroyya" is not a valid word that passes the spell check test. 

paranoia indeed


----------



## groovetube

Someone doesn't own a kinks record.

Crazy indeed


----------



## BigDL

SINC said:


> Here are two words. You can change only one of them, the other must stay the same. You can put them in any order but make sure it makes sense.
> 
> For example, Coffee Cup can become, Coffee Bean or Cup Holder.
> 
> Let's begin with:
> 
> *Coffee Cup *


Not in the rules that I can see. So what's up with that?


----------



## mrjimmy

BigDL said:


> Not in the rules that I can see. So what's up with that?


You're right, it doesn't violate the rules but I'm happy to be easy going about it .

Crazy Train


----------



## BigDL

crazy tripping


----------



## groovetube

totally tripping


----------



## SINC

tripping again


----------



## groovetube

power tripping


----------



## SINC

power play


----------



## BigDL

childish play


----------



## Macfury

play dough


----------



## SINC

dough heads


----------



## BigDL

What about your rules 

play on


----------



## jamesB

BigDL said:


> What about your rules
> play on


 

heads up


----------



## mrjimmy

up yours


----------



## groovetube

mrjimmy said:


> up yours


shoot up


----------



## jamesB

wuss up


----------



## SINC

up end


----------



## mrjimmy

rear end


----------



## iMouse

car rear


----------



## SINC

car buoy


----------



## BigDL

car heart


----------



## jamesB

car ream


----------



## Dr.G.

car rental


----------



## SINC

rental firm


----------



## jamesB

firm grip


----------



## SINC

firm handshake


----------



## groovetube

firm tofu


----------



## Dr.G.

tofu burger


----------



## SINC

burger king


----------



## BigDL

King Rat


----------



## mrjimmy

Rat fink


----------



## jamesB

rat rap


----------



## SINC

rap tour


----------



## mrjimmy

Tour operator


----------



## BigDL

tour four


----------



## jamesB

four flusher


----------



## Aurora

pine four


----------



## BigDL

four aces


----------



## Aurora

four tune


----------



## jamesB

eye tune


----------



## SINC

cats eye


----------



## BigDL

cats hit


----------



## SINC

hit song


----------



## Aurora

song bird


----------



## BigDL

dirty bird


----------



## mrjimmy

dirty pool


----------



## Aurora

pool shark


----------



## SINC

shark skin


----------



## jamesB

skin flint


----------



## BigDL

flint knapping


----------



## Aurora

kid knapping


----------



## SINC

neigh kid


----------



## jamesB

neigh boar


----------



## SINC

boar row


----------



## jamesB

boar dead


----------



## eMacMan

brain dead


----------



## jamesB

brain fart


----------



## SINC

fart cushion


----------



## eMacMan

fart Asia


----------



## SINC

asia miner


----------



## jamesB

mall asia


----------



## SINC

cuts mall


----------



## Aurora

staff cuts


----------



## SINC

mass staff


----------



## mrjimmy

mass debater


----------



## SINC

mass age


----------



## Aurora

ice age


----------



## SINC

corn ice


----------



## Aurora

leper corn


----------



## mrjimmy

corn hole


----------



## SINC

hole thing


----------



## jamesB

hole doubt


----------



## BigDL

Blow hole


----------



## jamesB

blow hard


----------



## eMacMan

hard end


----------



## jamesB

end wise


----------



## SINC

wise owl


----------



## jamesB

wise crack


----------



## SINC

clock wise


----------



## jamesB

wise acre


----------



## SINC

acre rage


----------



## disberg

*Just adding to the Game*

down stream


----------



## jamesB

disberg said:


> down stream


Please read the rules in the 1st post.

out rage


----------



## SINC

out abounds

At disberg: You must use one of the two words in the post preceding yours, pretty simple.


----------



## Aurora

out standing


----------



## SINC

standing offer


----------



## Aurora

standing water


----------



## jamesB

water glass


----------



## BigDL

Fibber glass


----------



## SINC

big fibber


----------



## BigDL

big ass


----------



## SINC

big bluster


----------



## jamesB

bluster bus


----------



## eMacMan

bus tier


----------



## jamesB

bus turd


----------



## SINC

turd dull


----------



## jamesB

cud dull


----------



## Aurora

dull set


----------



## jamesB

set tea


----------



## Aurora

tea bone


----------



## jamesB

wish bone


----------



## SINC

bone appetite


----------



## Aurora

poor appetite
(Good one Sinc)


----------



## SINC

wisp poor


----------



## Aurora

dirt poor


----------



## SINC

pay dirt


----------



## Aurora

pay back


----------



## jamesB

pay hola


----------



## SINC

pay mints


----------



## Aurora

mints pies


----------



## SINC

pies hell


----------



## jamesB

pup pies


----------



## SINC

pup tent


----------



## jamesB

tent caterpillar


----------



## SINC

poe tent


----------



## BigDL

poe sun


----------



## SINC

bow sun


----------



## Aurora

bow legs


----------



## SINC

frog legs


----------



## Aurora

frog march


----------



## SINC

leap frog


----------



## Aurora

leap year


----------



## SINC

year long


----------



## BigDL

year head


----------



## SINC

head ache


----------



## jamesB

head water


----------



## Lucy

*I've never played this game before... I hope I've got it right.*

_water park_


----------



## groovetube

looks right to me.

theme park


----------



## Aurora

park place


----------



## SINC

place meant


----------



## jamesB

meant ore


----------



## SINC

beef ore


----------



## jamesB

ore gone


----------



## SINC

gone fishing


----------



## jamesB

gone arena


----------



## SINC

pear gone


----------



## jamesB

reap pear


----------



## BigDL

pear adice


----------



## SINC

pear scope


----------



## Aurora

broad scope


----------



## SINC

cinema scope


----------



## Aurora

scope down (dive, dive)


----------



## SINC

eider down


----------



## BigDL

Either eider


----------



## SINC

either won


----------



## BigDL

won ton


----------



## groovetube

sixteen ton


----------



## BigDL

sixteen candles


----------



## SINC

candles tick


----------



## jamesB

tick cull


----------



## SINC

speeds tick


----------



## BigDL

tick tack


----------



## jamesB

smokes tack


----------



## BigDL

Smokes weed


----------



## SINC

wholly smokes


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## groovetube

big stink


----------



## jamesB

big smokes


----------



## groovetube

holy smokes!


----------



## BigDL

(Rob?) smokes crack


----------



## SINC

Off the rails at post 44133

Back to:

wholly smokes


----------



## groovetube

Smokes pot.


----------



## SINC

pot luck


----------



## BigDL

drinks pot


----------



## groovetube

pee pot


----------



## SINC

slur pee


----------



## BigDL

tea pee


----------



## groovetube

pee on


----------



## BigDL

whizz pee


----------



## SINC

whizz bang


----------



## jamesB

gang bang


----------



## Aurora

gang stir


----------



## SINC

chain gang


----------



## Aurora

chain letter


----------



## BigDL

chain together


----------



## SINC

chain link


----------



## BigDL

sausage link


----------



## SINC

sausage casing


----------



## jamesB

smoked sausage


----------



## BigDL

smoked chicks


----------



## SINC

smoked salmon


----------



## jamesB

salmon farm


----------



## BigDL

tree farm


----------



## iMouse

Animal Farm


----------



## jamesB

farm girls


----------



## SINC

funny farm


----------



## jamesB

funny business


----------



## SINC

business card


----------



## jamesB

plaque card


----------



## BigDL

card table


----------



## jamesB

table steaks


----------



## SINC

high steaks


----------



## jamesB

high bawls


----------



## SINC

high there


----------



## BigDL

not high (ru)


----------



## SINC

not valid


----------



## BigDL

is valid


----------



## eMacMan

in valid


----------



## Aurora

valid ate


----------



## iMouse

dog ate


----------



## SINC

hound dog


----------



## groovetube

Old dog


----------



## mrjimmy

Old crank


----------



## jamesB

crank shaft


----------



## iMouse

John Shaft


----------



## BigDL

oar's John


----------



## SINC

john knee


----------



## iMouse

oar house


----------



## SINC

Back to:

john knee


----------



## iMouse

knee jerk


----------



## Aurora

knee dead


----------



## BigDL

dead head


----------



## SINC

waters head


----------



## jamesB

waters pout


----------



## SINC

pout tine


----------



## BigDL

serpent tine


----------



## SINC

tine knee


----------



## Aurora

fork tine


----------



## BigDL

pork fork


----------



## jamesB

pork hawks


----------



## SINC

black hawks


----------



## jamesB

black guard


----------



## SINC

black ball


----------



## BigDL

black coal


----------



## SINC

char coal


----------



## iMouse

char woman


----------



## SINC

ran char


----------



## jamesB

char actor


----------



## SINC

char itty


----------



## groovetube

itty bitty


----------



## SINC

since itty


----------



## Aurora

since ear


----------



## SINC

ear wig


----------



## BigDL

ear rack


----------



## SINC

snooker rack


----------



## jamesB

nice rack :heybaby:


----------



## SINC

rack tier


----------



## eMacMan

key rack


----------



## iMouse

key tones


----------



## mrjimmy

key party


----------



## jamesB

stag party


----------



## iMouse

Party hardy


----------



## Aurora

political party


----------



## BigDL

tardy party


----------



## SINC

party on


----------



## jamesB

on lee


----------



## BigDL

lee a


----------



## SINC

bar lee


----------



## jamesB

bar nun


----------



## iMouse

nun sense


----------



## SINC

nun starter


----------



## iMouse

starter yeast


----------



## SINC

yeast cake


----------



## iMouse

cake walk


----------



## SINC

cake mix


----------



## iMouse

Tom Mix


----------



## SINC

cuss tom


----------



## jamesB

cuss turd


----------



## BigDL

must turd


----------



## iMouse

bass turd


----------



## jamesB

bass fiddle


----------



## SINC

see bass


----------



## jamesB

see more


----------



## BigDL

Les More


----------



## jamesB

forever more


----------



## SINC

more rover


----------



## Aurora

mars rover


----------



## iMouse

Mars Šipan


----------



## SINC

mars bar


----------



## iMouse

bar made


----------



## SINC

made den


----------



## IllusionX

China made


----------



## SINC

bone china


----------



## BigDL

bone head


----------



## SINC

head strong


----------



## Aurora

strong arm


----------



## SINC

arm me


----------



## BigDL

dang me


----------



## Aurora

me generation


----------



## SINC

generation gap


----------



## BigDL

boomer generation


----------



## SINC

generation why


----------



## iMouse

(OK) Lost Generation


----------



## SINC

innocence lost


----------



## BigDL

lost clue


----------



## iMouse

clue less <too easy>


----------



## SINC

less son


----------



## BigDL

son knee


----------



## iMouse

(Tom) Knee Bone


----------



## SINC

bone fie


----------



## BigDL

bone err


----------



## jamesB

bone appetite


----------



## BigDL

Mud Bone


----------



## iMouse

mud err


----------



## BigDL

err os


----------



## SINC

os prey


----------



## jamesB

os slate


----------



## iMouse

period slate :lmao:


----------



## SINC

second period


----------



## iMouse

duel second


----------



## SINC

duel exhaust


----------



## jamesB

duel lists


----------



## SINC

shed duel


----------



## iMouse

water shed


----------



## SINC

ma shed


----------



## jamesB

ma newer (phew!)


----------



## SINC

dog ma


----------



## iMouse

ma tour


----------



## BigDL

deed tour


----------



## SINC

inn deed


----------



## BigDL

inn difference


----------



## jamesB

inn cyst


----------



## iMouse

inn zest


----------



## SINC

inn sense


----------



## iMouse

(Al) Franken sense


----------



## BigDL

non sense


----------



## iMouse

non stop


----------



## BigDL

stop crazies


----------



## SINC

crazies hits


----------



## BigDL

cantankerous crazies


----------



## SINC

union crazies


----------



## BigDL

conservative crazies


----------



## SINC

conservative values


----------



## iMouse

value added


----------



## SINC

iMouse said:


> value added


^

Neither of the two words in the previous post used.

conservative lea


----------



## jamesB

lea word (downwind)


----------



## SINC

cross word


----------



## iMouse

cross thread tptptptp


----------



## BigDL

cross curmudgeon


----------



## iMouse

Holy Cross


----------



## SINC

holy bovine


----------



## iMouse

dolly bovine


----------



## SINC

moving dolly


----------



## Aurora

moving day


----------



## SINC

day time


----------



## Aurora

holy day


----------



## SINC

holy water


----------



## BigDL

holy see


----------



## Aurora

holy socks


----------



## BigDL

hockey socks


----------



## SINC

sweat socks


----------



## Aurora

sweat shop


----------



## SINC

sweat shirt


----------



## iMouse

stuffed shirt


----------



## BigDL

shirt tales


----------



## SINC

ferry tales


----------



## iMouse

mouse tales


----------



## eMacMan

Tall tales (free from your local MP or MLA)


----------



## BigDL

tales ale


----------



## SINC

tap ale


----------



## iMouse

tap pastry


----------



## jamesB

wire tap


----------



## BigDL

hey wire


----------



## groovetube

wire tap


----------



## SINC

groovetube said:


> wire tap


Invalid, already used two posts previous.

hey their


----------



## groovetube

their there


----------



## SINC

their four


----------



## groovetube

four eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes ore


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> Invalid, already used two posts previous.
> 
> hey their


("Invalid" now that's a bit harsh, maybe "unimaginative" would be better.)

eyes hut


----------



## eMacMan

eyes in


----------



## BigDL

in deed


----------



## iMouse

in appropriate


----------



## SINC

in keeper


----------



## eMacMan

in decent


----------



## SINC

decent price


----------



## Aurora

price point


----------



## SINC

point finger


----------



## jamesB

won finger (salute)


----------



## SINC

tie won


----------



## jamesB

tie pay


----------



## SINC

pay forward


----------



## jamesB

straight forward


----------



## SINC

dam straight


----------



## iMouse

dam age


----------



## SINC

rotter dam


----------



## Aurora

dam per


----------



## SINC

wisp per


----------



## Aurora

per son


----------



## SINC

son day


----------



## Aurora

day labourer


----------



## SINC

day trip


----------



## Aurora

trip hammer


----------



## SINC

hammer head


----------



## Aurora

head land


----------



## SINC

head strong


----------



## Aurora

strong box


----------



## iMouse

strong arm (union)


----------



## SINC

arm wrestle


----------



## Aurora

arm pit


----------



## jamesB

pit mine


----------



## SINC

pit ants


----------



## jamesB

ants see


----------



## iMouse

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> combat ants


The current 2 words at 06:28 PM *soaking pit*.


----------



## SINC

pit tea


----------



## iMouse

commit tea


----------



## BigDL

tea pea


----------



## iMouse

Sweet Pea


----------



## BigDL

pea gallon


----------



## iMouse

sexy gallon


----------



## SINC

gallon jug


----------



## iMouse

Jug Head


----------



## SINC

head ache


----------



## BigDL

dunder head


----------



## SINC

head fool


----------



## iMouse

fool hardy


----------



## BigDL

old fool


----------



## SINC

union fool


----------



## BigDL

press fool


----------



## groovetube

drunken fool


----------



## SINC

fool hardy


----------



## Aurora

party hardy


----------



## jamesB

iMouse said:


> The current 2 words at 06:28 PM *soaking pit*.


(actually you're wrong, my 2 words "ant see" beat you out at 6:28 PM, so everything from post #44369 has been off the rails.)

see page


----------



## SINC

Tos set us right again, I go back to my original post:

combat ants


----------



## jamesB

non combat


----------



## SINC

bar non


----------



## groovetube

bar fly


----------



## SINC

bar gain


----------



## Aurora

bar sinister


----------



## SINC

gold bar


----------



## Aurora

black gold


----------



## SINC

black hart


----------



## BigDL

stone hart


----------



## SINC

hart ford


----------



## BigDL

river ford


----------



## groovetube

river side


----------



## jamesB

side swipe


----------



## SINC

dock side


----------



## Aurora

dock tore


----------



## SINC

mass tore


----------



## iMouse

mass stiff


----------



## SINC

lover stiff


----------



## iMouse

lover madly


----------



## BigDL

press madly


----------



## SINC

grape press


----------



## iMouse

dried grape


----------



## SINC

son dried


----------



## iMouse

Son House Son House - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SINC

hoi son


----------



## iMouse

poi son


----------



## jamesB

poi sirs


----------



## iMouse

sauce sirs


----------



## IllusionX

McChicken sauce


----------



## iMouse

McChicken nugget


----------



## SINC

golden nugget


----------



## BigDL

brown nugget


----------



## jamesB

brown bagger


----------



## iMouse

brown out


----------



## jamesB

out ted


----------



## BigDL

ray ted


----------



## groovetube

blue ray


----------



## Aurora

sting ray


----------



## iMouse

Sugar Ray


----------



## SINC

brown sugar


----------



## BigDL

maple sugar


----------



## SINC

maple tree


----------



## BigDL

(The) Larch Tree


----------



## jamesB

whiffle tree


----------



## SINC

forest tree


----------



## BigDL

Forest Gump


----------



## jamesB

Gump shoe


----------



## eMacMan

Gump pursue


----------



## jamesB

gump shun


----------



## BigDL

operate shun


----------



## jamesB

operate tore


----------



## iMouse

tore tour


----------



## Aurora

tore bay


----------



## BigDL

bay bye


----------



## jamesB

bay bee


----------



## iMouse

bay one (New Jersey)


----------



## jamesB

Bay Watch (one of the original "jiggle TV" series)


----------



## BigDL

Black Watch


----------



## jamesB

black whole


----------



## BigDL

rabbit whole


----------



## iMouse

whole enchilada


----------



## jamesB

Ass whole


----------



## BigDL

Whole Wheat


----------



## iMouse

wheat germ


----------



## BigDL

germ man


----------



## eMacMan

germ aim


----------



## iMouse

aim please


----------



## eMacMan

clay aim


----------



## BigDL

clay pot


----------



## jamesB

clay pigeon


----------



## iMouse

pigeon droppings


----------



## SINC

stool pigeon


----------



## jamesB

stool sample


----------



## SINC

milk stool


----------



## jamesB

milk duds


----------



## BigDL

new duds


----------



## jamesB

new wave


----------



## BigDL

new weave


----------



## SINC

brand new


----------



## BigDL

oat brand


----------



## SINC

robe oat


----------



## BigDL

Robe art


----------



## jamesB

art tickle


----------



## iMouse

tickle Elmo


----------



## BigDL

Elmo combo


----------



## frisco kid

Combo Breaker


----------



## jamesB

Jaw breaker


----------



## frisco kid

Back breaker


----------



## SINC

claw back


----------



## frisco kid

cat claw


----------



## SINC

bears cat


----------



## frisco kid

Chicago Bears


----------



## iMouse

Chicago ribs


----------



## SINC

pork ribs


----------



## BigDL

pork chop


----------



## jamesB

chop shop


----------



## SINC

photo shop


----------



## BigDL

Pop Shop (do you remember those)


----------



## SINC

pop gun


----------



## Aurora

pop art


----------



## SINC

art tickle


----------



## Aurora

art deco


----------



## iMouse

Deco rate


----------



## frisco kid

Rate increase


----------



## jamesB

hart rate


----------



## frisco kid

heart attack


----------



## jamesB

frisco kid said:


> heart attack


(check the game rules on page #1, you can only change 1 word, the other must remain as in the previous post.)

interest rate


----------



## iMouse

Hart trophy


----------



## BigDL

far hart


----------



## iMouse

far go


EDIT: ****, I missed "interest rate" in there with the reprimand.


So, * prurient interest*.


----------



## jamesB

(derailed at post #44500, last valid post was 'interest rate')

mortgage rate

(and guys, try reading the thread before posting)


----------



## iMouse

Second mortgage


----------



## iMouse

jamesB said:


> (derailed at post #44500, last valid post was 'interest rate')
> 
> mortgage rate
> 
> (and guys, try reading the thread before posting)


Perhaps if you had typed interest rate FIRST?? tptptptp


----------



## jamesB

iMouse said:


> Perhaps if you had typed interest rate FIRST?? tptptptp


'interest rate' was entered at 12:49 pacific daylite time, approx 2 1/2 hours before you entered 'Hart trophy' what else can I say?


----------



## jamesB

second coming (I have trouble with the first!)


----------



## iMouse

(You must be in great demand.)

Coming Mother!!!!


----------



## jamesB

mother trucker


----------



## iMouse

ice-road trucker


----------



## groovetube

galaxy trucker


----------



## iMouse

Ford Galaxy


----------



## BigDL

Ford Pinto


----------



## iMouse

Gerald Ford


----------



## jamesB

(ice road trucker) = 2words, inserting a hyphen does not make it 1 word) fail!


----------



## iMouse

jamesB said:


> (ice road trucker) = 2words, inserting a hyphen does not make it 1 word) fail!


Irrelevant and immaterial your honour.

Gerald Ford


----------



## jamesB

(ok then we'll try your rules_
off-road ford


----------



## BigDL

ford comet


----------



## Aurora

That's it. I'm gone. Now we are getting smart arse remarks on an innocent thread like this.


----------



## iMouse

jamesB said:


> (ok then we'll try your rules_
> off-road ford


It was immaterial because it didn't affect play.

*Comet cleanser *


----------



## frisco kid

facial cleanser


----------



## jamesB

facial uplift


----------



## frisco kid

colorado uplift


----------



## iMouse

airfoil uplift


----------



## frisco kid

mountain uplift


----------



## SINC

mountain goat


----------



## iMouse

goat herd


----------



## frisco kid

billy goat


----------



## iMouse

Billy Kid


----------



## johnp

kid knees


----------



## BigDL

Cisco Kid (was a friend of mine...)


----------



## johnp

oar kid


----------



## SINC

oar rater


----------



## iMouse

oar castrate


----------



## SINC

oar ankle


----------



## johnp

forecast oar


----------



## iMouse

whether forecast


----------



## SINC

forecast results


----------



## frisco kid

jury results


----------



## SINC

inn jury


----------



## johnp

four jury


----------



## SINC

cam four


----------



## frisco kid

four tops


----------



## BigDL

tops eider


----------



## SINC

tops pot


----------



## iMouse

pot age


----------



## BigDL

pot abel


----------



## SINC

crock pot


----------



## frisco kid

pot head


----------



## SINC

head light


----------



## iMouse

light sabre


----------



## BigDL

light sable


----------



## SINC

sable island


----------



## frisco kid

fantasy island


----------



## BigDL

island time


----------



## SINC

time out


----------



## frisco kid

time keeper


----------



## iMouse

keeper out


----------



## SINC

be keeper


----------



## iMouse

be hive


----------



## BigDL

Borg Hive


----------



## SINC

sigh borg


----------



## iMouse

Victor Borg


----------



## frisco kid

Bjorn Borg


----------



## BigDL

Borg Morgue


----------



## frisco kid

The Morgue


----------



## SINC

morgue age


----------



## frisco kid

Age Discrimination


----------



## SINC

care age


----------



## frisco kid

care package


----------



## iMouse

care less


----------



## frisco kid

talk less


----------



## BigDL

less on


----------



## iMouse

on core


----------



## frisco kid

core meaning


----------



## iMouse

core Morant


----------



## frisco kid

Breaker Morant


----------



## iMouse

Jaw breaker


----------



## frisco kid

jaw dropper


----------



## SINC

moose jaw


----------



## iMouse

moose droppings


----------



## SINC

vamp moose


----------



## frisco kid

moose calf


----------



## SINC

calf feind


----------



## frisco kid

smoke fiend


----------



## BigDL

dope fiend


----------



## SINC

smoke curse


----------



## frisco kid

smoke free


----------



## SINC

free mason


----------



## frisco kid

free food


----------



## iMouse

BigDL said:


> dope fiend


BigDL's "dope fiend" was not addressed.


----------



## frisco kid

BigDL said:


> dope fiend


smoke dope


----------



## iMouse

Dope purr


----------



## frisco kid

that's dope


----------



## SINC

big dope


----------



## frisco kid

big ass


----------



## SINC

ass whole


----------



## frisco kid

ass man


----------



## SINC

more ass


----------



## frisco kid

fat ass


----------



## SINC

fat content


----------



## iMouse

content cow


----------



## SINC

cow buoy


----------



## frisco kid

fat cow


----------



## SINC

milk cow


----------



## frisco kid

whole milk


----------



## SINC

milk duds


----------



## frisco kid

skim milk


----------



## SINC

skim profit


----------



## frisco kid

profit margin


----------



## SINC

margin ail


----------



## frisco kid

price margin


----------



## SINC

vincent price


----------



## iMouse

Vincent twice, Vincent Twice.


----------



## frisco kid

vinny vincent


----------



## iMouse

frisco kid said:


> vinny vincent


Sorry.

Please try again.

*Vincent Twice*


----------



## SINC

frisco kid's post was valid.

Yours was four words and invalid.

cousin vinny


----------



## frisco kid

first cousin


----------



## SINC

ladies first


----------



## frisco kid

ladies night


----------



## SINC

night hock


----------



## frisco kid

night shift


----------



## SINC

shift gears


----------



## frisco kid

metal gears


----------



## SINC

sheet metal


----------



## frisco kid

heavy metal


----------



## SINC

heavy lode


----------



## frisco kid

heavy duty


----------



## BigDL

heavy ditty


----------



## frisco kid

heavy hitter


----------



## SINC

hitter again


----------



## johnp

pinch hitter


----------



## SINC

pinch me


----------



## IllusionX

Mini me


----------



## SINC

mini minor


----------



## frisco kid

minor league


----------



## BigDL

major league


----------



## SINC

major domo


----------



## iMouse

domo Tory


----------



## SINC

tory pines


----------



## johnp

whispering pines (remembering Johnny Horton a little!!)


----------



## SINC

pines all (old household cleaner)


----------



## johnp

all spice


----------



## SINC

spice sea


----------



## frisco kid

spice girls


----------



## SINC

ho spice


----------



## johnp

gung ho


----------



## iMouse

ho humbug


----------



## SINC

tally ho


----------



## johnp

fortune tally


----------



## iMouse

tally rand


----------



## SINC

men tally


----------



## iMouse

men stroll


----------



## frisco kid

you men


----------



## iMouse

yeah men


----------



## johnp

yeah right


----------



## SINC

right handed


----------



## johnp

bare right


----------



## eMacMan

naught right


----------



## johnp

square naught


----------



## eMacMan

naught iCal


----------



## iMouse

reef naught


----------



## johnp

choral reef


----------



## iMouse

Choral consort


----------



## SINC

consort alberta (as in kd lang)


----------



## johnp

Alberta Bound (thanks to Gordon Lightfoot!!)


----------



## SINC

bound airy


----------



## johnp

art airy


----------



## frisco kid

hairy art


----------



## johnp

hairy carry


----------



## SINC

carry awl


----------



## johnp

awl inclusive


----------



## Aurora

awl aboard


----------



## SINC

end awl


----------



## Triceratops

carry on


----------



## SINC

tight end


----------



## johnp

sleep tight (don't let the bed bugs bite!!)


----------



## Aurora

tight wad


----------



## SINC

tight rope


----------



## johnp

sit tight


----------



## SINC

tran sit


----------



## Aurora

sit are


----------



## SINC

are moray


----------



## johnp

moray eels


----------



## Aurora

electric eels


----------



## SINC

electric fence


----------



## Aurora

fence posts


----------



## SINC

posts tar


----------



## Aurora

tar pollen


----------



## johnp

pollen count


----------



## SINC

head count


----------



## johnp

dead head (directly ahead, change course!!!)


----------



## SINC

knead dead


----------



## Aurora

dead reckoning


----------



## SINC

dead write


----------



## Aurora

write face


----------



## SINC

face plant


----------



## Aurora

face off


----------



## johnp

about face


----------



## Aurora

sir face


----------



## SINC

sir reel


----------



## Aurora

sir up


----------



## SINC

up sighed


----------



## Aurora

sighed winder


----------



## eMacMan

sighed arm


----------



## SINC

sighed saddle


----------



## johnp

back sighed


----------



## Aurora

sighed road


----------



## SINC

road apples


----------



## johnp

apples lice


----------



## Aurora

candy apples


----------



## SINC

cotton candy


----------



## johnp

picked cotton


----------



## Aurora

cotton tail


----------



## SINC

tail gun


----------



## Aurora

cur tail


----------



## SINC

ran cur


----------



## Aurora

ran amok


----------



## SINC

core ran


----------



## Aurora

marine core


----------



## SINC

games core


----------



## Aurora

highland games


----------



## SINC

mind games


----------



## Aurora

mind boggling


----------



## SINC

never mind


----------



## Aurora

never fear


----------



## SINC

hemis fear


----------



## Aurora

fear monger


----------



## SINC

monger rill


----------



## Aurora

iron monger


----------



## johnp

iron knee


----------



## Aurora

knee dead


----------



## Znook

knee surgery


----------



## SINC

fun knee


----------



## johnp

core knee


----------



## SINC

on core


----------



## Aurora

core blimey


----------



## SINC

core nice


----------



## johnp

games core


----------



## SINC

summer games


----------



## Znook

summer son


----------



## johnp

son knot


----------



## SINC

bowline knot


----------



## johnp

granny knot (a little looser than the son knot!!)


----------



## SINC

granny clampett


----------



## Aurora

granny smith (apple)


----------



## SINC

black smith


----------



## Aurora

boot black


----------



## SINC

black beard


----------



## Aurora

black board


----------



## SINC

board walk


----------



## eMacMan

walk about


----------



## SINC

cake walk


----------



## johnp

walk way


----------



## eMacMan

walk out


----------



## SINC

side walk


----------



## Aurora

chinese walk (for stir fry)


----------



## johnp

sideways walk (for how crabs do it)


----------



## Aurora

walk on


----------



## johnp

gangway walk


----------



## SINC

cooking walk


----------



## johnp

walk stall


----------



## SINC

box stall


----------



## Aurora

box lunch


----------



## SINC

tea box


----------



## Aurora

box social


----------



## Znook

social circle


----------



## Aurora

social climber


----------



## SINC

auntie social


----------



## Aurora

auntie aircraft


----------



## SINC

aircraft hangar


----------



## frisco kid

aircraft carrier


----------



## SINC

model aircraft


----------



## johnp

posed model


----------



## SINC

diss posed


----------



## johnp

diss stink


----------



## eMacMan

diss turbid


----------



## Aurora

diss agree


----------



## SINC

agree with


----------



## Aurora

with child


----------



## SINC

fourth with


----------



## Aurora

fourth estate


----------



## SINC

estate sail


----------



## Aurora

in estate


----------



## SINC

love in


----------



## Aurora

love child


----------



## SINC

child dish


----------



## Aurora

radar dish


----------



## johnp

radar detector


----------



## Aurora

search radar


----------



## frisco kid

job search


----------



## Aurora

job one


----------



## SINC

one duffel


----------



## Aurora

one off


----------



## johnp

off loaded


----------



## Aurora

off colour


----------



## SINC

off set


----------



## Aurora

chess set


----------



## SINC

dew chess


----------



## Aurora

dew worm


----------



## SINC

honey dew


----------



## Aurora

honey comb


----------



## SINC

comb eyeing


----------



## frisco kid

honey comb


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> honey comb


Already used two posts above. 

money honey


----------



## eMacMan

honey dude (just to PO the homophobes)


----------



## SINC

dude tea


----------



## Aurora

tea chest


----------



## SINC

chest tee


----------



## Aurora

tee shot


----------



## SINC

it shot


----------



## Aurora

shot put


----------



## SINC

out put


----------



## Aurora

put down


----------



## johnp

down filled


----------



## Aurora

down under


----------



## SINC

under where


----------



## Aurora

under achiever


----------



## SINC

under used


----------



## Aurora

used cars


----------



## SINC

race cars


----------



## johnp

horse race


----------



## SINC

race oar


----------



## Aurora

oar bit


----------



## eMacMan

bit Yuman


----------



## SINC

rah bit


----------



## eMacMan

rah there


----------



## SINC

there apathy


----------



## johnp

apathy rains


----------



## SINC

monsoon rains


----------



## johnp

rains pout


----------



## SINC

pout tine


----------



## johnp

beans pout


----------



## SINC

beans oops


----------



## johnp

refried beans (yum!!)


----------



## SINC

green beans (yum with a bit of bacon!)


----------



## Aurora

green thumb


----------



## johnp

living green


----------



## SINC

green acres


----------



## Aurora

green apples


----------



## SINC

crab apples


----------



## johnp

apples lices


----------



## SINC

rode apples


----------



## johnp

apples crisp


----------



## SINC

crisp pie


----------



## johnp

eyes pie


----------



## Aurora

pie eyed


----------



## SINC

pie per


----------



## Aurora

per diem


----------



## SINC

poe diem


----------



## Aurora

poe lice


----------



## SINC

head lice


----------



## Aurora

head lights


----------



## SINC

tools head


----------



## Aurora

head master


----------



## SINC

master bedroom


----------



## Aurora

bedroom eyes


----------



## johnp

eyes train


----------



## Aurora

train spotter


----------



## SINC

sole train


----------



## Aurora

sole surviver


----------



## eMacMan

sole jurying


----------



## johnp

sole trane (Coltrane doing his sax thing)


----------



## Aurora

sole plate


----------



## johnp

tore sole


----------



## SINC

tore adore


----------



## disberg

adore you


----------



## eMacMan

matt adore


----------



## johnp

adore mat


----------



## SINC

open adore


----------



## johnp

core adore


----------



## SINC

core relate


----------



## johnp

golfs core


----------



## SINC

golfs hot


----------



## Aurora

hot pants


----------



## SINC

hot sauce


----------



## Aurora

stake sauce


----------



## SINC

miss stake


----------



## Aurora

miss guided


----------



## SINC

guided tour


----------



## Aurora

tour bus


----------



## SINC

deet tour


----------



## groovetube

Short tour


----------



## SINC

short man


----------



## Aurora

man cave


----------



## SINC

cave inn


----------



## johnp

cave arts


----------



## Aurora

cave at


----------



## eMacMan

cave earn


----------



## Aurora

greek earn


----------



## SINC

con cave


----------



## Aurora

con vex


----------



## SINC

vex sing


----------



## Aurora

sing along


----------



## SINC

gin sing


----------



## Aurora

cotton gin


----------



## johnp

gin rummy


----------



## Aurora

gin sling


----------



## SINC

sling shot


----------



## Aurora

shot put


----------



## SINC

buck shot


----------



## Aurora

shot glass


----------



## SINC

glass house


----------



## johnp

blown glass


----------



## Aurora

glass eye


----------



## SINC

eye pod


----------



## Aurora

pea pod


----------



## SINC

yeah pea


----------



## Aurora

yeah low


----------



## SINC

low bawl


----------



## johnp

bowling bawl


----------



## Aurora

bowling green


----------



## johnp

lawn bowling (it's very green too!!)


----------



## SINC

lawn dry


----------



## groovetube

dry heave


----------



## SINC

blow dry


----------



## groovetube

blow horn


----------



## johnp

sneeze blow


----------



## Aurora

bee sneeze


----------



## johnp

spelling bee


----------



## Aurora

bee hive


----------



## johnp

hive scratching


----------



## Aurora

arc hive


----------



## SINC

arc weld


----------



## Aurora

arc angel


----------



## SINC

angel food


----------



## johnp

food banks


----------



## Aurora

banks treat (in Ottawa)


----------



## johnp

fog banks (some good to great ones in NF!!)


----------



## SINC

fog ghee


----------



## Aurora

ghee key


----------



## SINC

don key


----------



## Aurora

don won


----------



## SINC

won duffel


----------



## Aurora

duffel bag


----------



## SINC

bag dad


----------



## Aurora

bag pipes


----------



## SINC

shopping bag


----------



## johnp

old bag


----------



## Aurora

old school


----------



## SINC

old timer


----------



## johnp

egg timer


----------



## SINC

timer too


----------



## Aurora

too pay


----------



## SINC

pay day


----------



## Aurora

birth day


----------



## SINC

upper birth


----------



## Aurora

upper class


----------



## SINC

class cycle


----------



## Aurora

uni cycle


----------



## johnp

ice cycle


----------



## Aurora

ice capades


----------



## SINC

corn ice


----------



## johnp

ice scream


----------



## eMacMan

keyer ice


----------



## johnp

ice skaters


----------



## SINC

ice cube


----------



## Aurora

ice age


----------



## SINC

four age


----------



## Aurora

four seasons


----------



## johnp

seasons ticket


----------



## SINC

parking ticket


----------



## Aurora

parking space


----------



## SINC

space cadet


----------



## Aurora

living space


----------



## SINC

living large


----------



## Aurora

large intestine


----------



## johnp

large tow


----------



## SINC

tow nail


----------



## Aurora

nail gun


----------



## johnp

lands nail


----------



## Aurora

foreign lands


----------



## SINC

lands lied


----------



## Aurora

lied own (good dog)


----------



## SINC

own lea


----------



## johnp

tied own


----------



## SINC

hog tied


----------



## Aurora

tied eyed


----------



## johnp

tongue tied


----------



## Aurora

tongue sten


----------



## SINC

sten sill


----------



## johnp

folk sill


----------



## SINC

kin folk


----------



## Aurora

folk singers


----------



## SINC

folk art


----------



## Aurora

art deco


----------



## SINC

deco rate


----------



## Aurora

pro rate


----------



## SINC

pro vied


----------



## Aurora

pro create


----------



## SINC

create or


----------



## Aurora

OR gate


----------



## SINC

gate ores


----------



## Aurora

water gate


----------



## SINC

flies water


----------



## Aurora

soda water


----------



## SINC

cream soda


----------



## Aurora

cream puff


----------



## SINC

puff inns


----------



## Aurora

powder puff


----------



## SINC

gun powder


----------



## Aurora

gun lobby


----------



## SINC

show gun


----------



## johnp

gun knell


----------



## SINC

cur knell


----------



## Aurora

cur able


----------



## SINC

able baker


----------



## Aurora

charge able


----------



## SINC

know charge


----------



## Aurora

electrical charge


----------



## SINC

electrical storm


----------



## Aurora

storm troopers


----------



## johnp

brain storm


----------



## SINC

hare brain


----------



## Aurora

brain teaser


----------



## SINC

brain dead


----------



## Aurora

dead accurate


----------



## SINC

dead head


----------



## johnp

dead reckoning


----------



## SINC

knee dead


----------



## Aurora

knee jerk


----------



## johnp

croon knee


----------



## SINC

crone knee


----------



## Aurora

car knee


----------



## SINC

car bonne


----------



## screature

car tell


----------



## SINC

hoss tell


----------



## johnp

race hoss


----------



## SINC

foot race


----------



## Aurora

foot bath


----------



## SINC

bubble bath


----------



## Aurora

housing bubble


----------



## SINC

bubble gum


----------



## Aurora

gum shoe


----------



## SINC

shoe fly


----------



## Aurora

horse shoe


----------



## SINC

saw horse


----------



## Aurora

band saw


----------



## SINC

sea saw


----------



## Aurora

sea urchin


----------



## SINC

sea ping


----------



## johnp

curt sea


----------



## SINC

curt ale


----------



## Aurora

curt see


----------



## SINC

see meant


----------



## johnp

ant see


----------



## SINC

adam ant


----------



## Aurora

mac adam


----------



## SINC

mac apple


----------



## johnp

apple dunking


----------



## Aurora

candy apple


----------



## johnp

candy striper


----------



## Aurora

eye candy


----------



## SINC

pop eye


----------



## Aurora

pop tarts


----------



## SINC

pop sickles


----------



## Aurora

pop quiz


----------



## SINC

quiz test


----------



## Aurora

quiz master


----------



## SINC

head master


----------



## Aurora

head cheese


----------



## SINC

cheese burger


----------



## Aurora

cheese cloth


----------



## SINC

cloth thing


----------



## johnp

loin cloth


----------



## SINC

purr loin


----------



## Aurora

loin chop


----------



## SINC

chop suey


----------



## johnp

chop shop


----------



## SINC

chop would


----------



## johnp

would knot


----------



## SINC

knot allot


----------



## johnp

knot allowed


----------



## Aurora

allowed noise


----------



## SINC

noise maker


----------



## Aurora

noise pollution


----------



## SINC

noise sea


----------



## Aurora

sea state


----------



## SINC

bawl sea


----------



## johnp

boss sea


----------



## SINC

sea bass


----------



## johnp

bass fiddle


----------



## Aurora

bass guitar


----------



## johnp

striped bass (Yum!!)


----------



## Aurora

bass clef


----------



## SINC

bass cyst


----------



## johnp

cyst urn


----------



## Aurora

inn cyst


----------



## SINC

sit inn


----------



## Aurora

sit are (No. I can't play one)


----------



## SINC

are me


----------



## Aurora

are gone


----------



## SINC

gone fishing


----------



## johnp

aura gone


----------



## SINC

sigh gone


----------



## Aurora

sigh fie


----------



## johnp

sigh anora


----------



## SINC

bon sigh


----------



## Aurora

bon appetite


----------



## johnp

bon bons


----------



## Aurora

car bons


----------



## SINC

bons peel


----------



## Aurora

apple peel


----------



## SINC

peel lay (used to play soccer)


----------



## Aurora

lay about


----------



## SINC

about face


----------



## Aurora

face time


----------



## SINC

face plant


----------



## Aurora

plant life


----------



## SINC

life magazine


----------



## Aurora

powder magazine


----------



## SINC

black powder


----------



## Aurora

black operation


----------



## SINC

black male


----------



## Aurora

air male


----------



## SINC

male letter


----------



## Aurora

chain male


----------



## SINC

chain gang


----------



## Aurora

chain letter


----------



## SINC

letter man


----------



## johnp

form letter


----------



## Aurora

letter box


----------



## SINC

box cutter


----------



## Aurora

box spring


----------



## SINC

sand box


----------



## Aurora

sand castle


----------



## SINC

ampere sand


----------



## Aurora

sand which


----------



## SINC

which hunt


----------



## Aurora

which hazel


----------



## SINC

which broom


----------



## Aurora

broom stick


----------



## Macmike41

walking stick


----------



## SINC

stick shift


----------



## Aurora

night shift


----------



## johnp

sleepless night


----------



## SINC

night court


----------



## johnp

court knight


----------



## SINC

court date


----------



## johnp

court able


----------



## SINC

able bodied


----------



## Aurora

full bodied


----------



## SINC

hand full


----------



## johnp

second hand


----------



## SINC

hand sum


----------



## johnp

jip sum


----------



## Aurora

sum total


----------



## johnp

lump sum


----------



## Aurora

sum arising


----------



## Aurora

dim sum


----------



## SINC

dim wit


----------



## Aurora

^ That was me with a double post. Sorry
dim pull


----------



## SINC

pull over


----------



## johnp

taffy pull


----------



## Aurora

taffy apple


----------



## johnp

apple crisp


----------



## Aurora

pine apple


----------



## SINC

sou pine


----------



## Aurora

pine needles


----------



## johnp

ail pine


----------



## SINC

pine cone


----------



## Aurora

pale ail


----------



## SINC

Beat ya by a minute!


----------



## Aurora

aarg!
pine tree


----------



## SINC

pan tree


----------



## Aurora

tree fort


----------



## SINC

beau fort


----------



## Aurora

beau tie


----------



## SINC

tie tell


----------



## johnp

my tie


----------



## Aurora

tie one (in Asia)


----------



## johnp

one ton


----------



## Aurora

eh one


----------



## johnp

for eh


----------



## Aurora

for rent


----------



## johnp

go for


----------



## Aurora

for tune


----------



## SINC

for bid


----------



## Aurora

fore lock


----------



## SINC

lock set


----------



## Aurora

lock stitch


----------



## SINC

boss stitch


----------



## Aurora

boss see


----------



## johnp

look see


----------



## Aurora

look sharp


----------



## SINC

sharp pee


----------



## Aurora

pee rage


----------



## johnp

tea pee


----------



## SINC

hah pee


----------



## Aurora

tea cups


----------



## johnp

crap pee


----------



## bse5150

pee air


----------



## screature

pee nail


----------



## SINC

nail biter


----------



## screature

nail file


----------



## Aurora

file thirteen


----------



## SINC

file lament


----------



## Aurora

file cabinet


----------



## SINC

pedal file


----------



## johnp

pedal pushers


----------



## SINC

hose pedal


----------



## Aurora

hose err


----------



## johnp

leg hose


----------



## Aurora

leg work


----------



## SINC

work around


----------



## Aurora

around tuit


----------



## SINC

run around


----------



## Aurora

run aground


----------



## SINC

bull run


----------



## Aurora

bull fiddle


----------



## johnp

fiddle heads (yum!!)


----------



## Aurora

^ Have to agree there.
talking heads


----------



## SINC

heads pace


----------



## johnp

bull heads (of the fish kind)


----------



## eMacMan

block heads (Over three hundred examples just in the Canadian Parliament)


----------



## bse5150

block aid


----------



## johnp

block party


----------



## SINC

party mode


----------



## Aurora

allah mode


----------



## SINC

allah baba


----------



## Aurora

baba queue


----------



## SINC

queue pee (doll)


----------



## Aurora

pool queue


----------



## johnp

transit queue


----------



## Aurora

transit visa


----------



## SINC

visa bill


----------



## Aurora

bill board


----------



## SINC

board stiff


----------



## Aurora

board room


----------



## SINC

room bah


----------



## Aurora

room mate


----------



## eMacMan

mate rial


----------



## Aurora

paper mate


----------



## SINC

consume mate


----------



## Aurora

mate lot


----------



## SINC

lot tarry


----------



## Aurora

lot us


----------



## SINC

us yule


----------



## johnp

buy us


----------



## bse5150

feet us


----------



## johnp

tore us


----------



## bse5150

pour us


----------



## SINC

pour favour


----------



## Aurora

pour age


----------



## SINC

pour fact


----------



## Aurora

fact sheet


----------



## SINC

sun sheet


----------



## Aurora

sheet music


----------



## johnp

cheat sheet


----------



## Aurora

sheet metal


----------



## SINC

metal plate


----------



## Aurora

heavy metal


----------



## SINC

heavy wait


----------



## Aurora

heavy handed


----------



## SINC

handed down


----------



## Aurora

duck down


----------



## bse5150

down town


----------



## Aurora

town house


----------



## SINC

house buoy


----------



## Aurora

buoy toy


----------



## Aurora

Bump
Is this thread dead now?


----------



## SINC

Nope:

toy let


----------



## Aurora

toy soldiers


----------



## SINC

tolls toy


----------



## johnp

bee tolls


----------



## SINC

bee mers


----------



## screature

bee eat


----------



## SINC

bee leaf


----------



## screature

may bee


----------



## SINC

may fly


----------



## screature

diss may


----------



## eMacMan

diss turbid


----------



## SINC

diss dress


----------



## eMacMan

dress lure


----------



## SINC

dress sage


----------



## eMacMan

sage wean


----------



## johnp

core sage


----------



## SINC

sage grouse


----------



## johnp

grouse mountain


----------



## SINC

mountain peek


----------



## johnp

peek aboot


----------



## SINC

aboot rack


----------



## johnp

walk aboot


----------



## Aurora

walk man


----------



## SINC

widows walk


----------



## Aurora

Chinese walk


----------



## johnp

walk inns


----------



## bse5150

walk out


----------



## SINC

out bound


----------



## Aurora

homeward bound


----------



## SINC

bound errs


----------



## groovetube

bound up


----------



## SINC

up ends


----------



## groovetube

up yours


----------



## SINC

groovetube said:


> up yours


My, that sure was classy on your part in this thread groovetube, no wonder you keep driving people away.

yours truly


----------



## groovetube

sincerely yours


----------



## SINC

yours elf


----------



## johnp

ones elf


----------



## SINC

big ones


----------



## johnp

ones haves


----------



## Aurora

ones top


----------



## SINC

top iCal


----------



## Aurora

top less


----------



## SINC

top sighed


----------



## Aurora

sighed arms


----------



## SINC

arms myth


----------



## Aurora

diss arms


----------



## johnp

.........


----------



## SINC

para diss


----------



## johnp

para dimes


----------



## SINC

dimes tore (remember them?)


----------



## johnp

tore adore


----------



## SINC

tore rent


----------



## SINC

tore meant


----------



## Aurora

men tore


----------



## SINC

veer men


----------



## Aurora

men tally


----------



## SINC

stay men


----------



## Aurora

men swear


----------



## SINC

swear allegiance


----------



## Aurora

swear words


----------



## SINC

swear inn


----------



## Aurora

swear by


----------



## SINC

by pass


----------



## JoshMacUa

Near by


----------



## SINC

near miss


----------



## Aurora

miss universe


----------



## SINC

universe cell


----------



## Aurora

cell tick


----------



## SINC

cell mate


----------



## Aurora

mate real


----------



## screature

Siri real


----------



## SINC

siri money


----------



## Aurora

money hungry


----------



## johnp

hedge money


----------



## SINC

hedge clippers


----------



## Aurora

clippers hip


----------



## SINC

hip hop


----------



## johnp

friends hip


----------



## SINC

best friends


----------



## Aurora

best before


----------



## SINC

before ewe


----------



## Aurora

ewe turn


----------



## SINC

mach ewe


----------



## Aurora

ewe dawg


----------



## SINC

son dawg


----------



## Aurora

son screen


----------



## SINC

may son


----------



## Aurora

may pole


----------



## SINC

pole vault


----------



## Aurora

bank vault


----------



## SINC

spurn bank


----------



## Aurora

bank account


----------



## SINC

bank auk


----------



## johnp

bank wet


----------



## SINC

nose wet


----------



## johnp

dew wet


----------



## SINC

wet ones


----------



## Aurora

silo wet


----------



## SINC

silo fone


----------



## Aurora

fone knee


----------



## johnp

car knee


----------



## SINC

knee dell


----------



## johnp

corn knee


----------



## SINC

ache corn


----------



## Aurora

corn cob


----------



## SINC

cob leer


----------



## Aurora

leer jet


----------



## bse5150

jet eye


----------



## SINC

eye cycle


----------



## Aurora

eye scream


----------



## SINC

eye browse


----------



## eMacMan

frilly browse (pronounced fwirry)


----------



## Aurora

browse err


----------



## SINC

browse sing


----------



## johnp

sing alongs


----------



## SINC

hop alongs (horse Topper)


----------



## johnp

come alongs (have needed and used them 'in the bush' several times!!)


----------



## SINC

come bind


----------



## Aurora

in come


----------



## SINC

in jury


----------



## bse5150

per jury


----------



## Aurora

jury rigged


----------



## johnp

for jury


----------



## bse5150

for closure


----------



## SINC

for sea


----------



## johnp

sea pails


----------



## SINC

pan sea


----------



## johnp

dock sea


----------



## bse5150

sea saw


----------



## SINC

saw your (Tom)


----------



## johnp

saw sir


----------



## Aurora

sir vile


----------



## SINC

vile age


----------



## Aurora

age group


----------



## SINC

group pies


----------



## bse5150

group peas


----------



## SINC

peas ants


----------



## johnp

ants oar


----------



## SINC

clam oar


----------



## Aurora

clam bake


----------



## SINC

bake dapple


----------



## Aurora

bake sale


----------



## SINC

bake curry


----------



## Aurora

curry favour


----------



## johnp

mock curry


----------



## Aurora

mock turtle


----------



## johnp

mock hairy


----------



## Aurora

mock up


----------



## SINC

ham mock


----------



## bse5150

ham stir


----------



## macintosh doctor

Stir fry


----------



## SINC

fry day


----------



## Aurora

fry pan


----------



## SINC

thai pan


----------



## Aurora

pan american


----------



## SINC

pan handle


----------



## Aurora

pan tree


----------



## SINC

tree sun


----------



## johnp

poet tree


----------



## SINC

tree less


----------



## Aurora

tree house


----------



## SINC

house holed


----------



## Aurora

house mouse


----------



## bse5150

mouse trap


----------



## SINC

trap ease


----------



## Aurora

ease meant


----------



## SINC

japan ease


----------



## bse5150

pole ease


----------



## SINC

may pole


----------



## Aurora

pole dancer


----------



## johnp

car pole (digit)


----------



## SINC

car tune


----------



## johnp

skins car


----------



## Aurora

car coat


----------



## SINC

coat tales


----------



## macintosh doctor

Tales fable


----------



## bse5150

tales pin


----------



## SINC

cat tales


----------



## Aurora

fairy tales


----------



## SINC

fairy terminal


----------



## Aurora

terminal illness


----------



## SINC

terminal velocity


----------



## Aurora

train terminal


----------



## johnp

blue train (good stuff from John Coltrane)


----------



## SINC

blue danube


----------



## bse5150

blue balls


----------



## SINC

cordon blue


----------



## johnp

blue boy


----------



## Aurora

blue moon


----------



## bse5150

moon beam


----------



## johnp

beam ears


----------



## SINC

ears hot


----------



## Aurora

hot pants


----------



## SINC

hot cakes


----------



## Aurora

hot shot


----------



## bse5150

shot gun


----------



## SINC

gun shy


----------



## Aurora

gun runner


----------



## SINC

show gun


----------



## Aurora

show girls


----------



## SINC

girls coot


----------



## Aurora

girls night


----------



## SINC

night owl


----------



## Aurora

night sweats


----------



## SINC

night mayor


----------



## johnp

quag mayor

(edit to correct spelling)


----------



## SINC

quag curse


----------



## tilt

Curse siri


----------



## johnp

fish siri


----------



## bse5150

siri us


----------



## SINC

us y'all


----------



## johnp

tore us


----------



## SINC

tour ettes


----------



## tilt

Tore (tour) Ah (depending on whether to follow JohnP or SINC)


----------



## SINC

Yikes, my bad, posted when John did and didn't notice.

ah chew


----------



## tilt

Chew barker


----------



## SINC

chew choo


----------



## tilt

Pica chew


----------



## SINC

pica card


----------



## tilt

Jack card


----------



## bse5150

jack ass


----------



## Aurora

jack squat


----------



## SINC

jack pine


----------



## johnp

whiskey jack


----------



## tilt

Jack off


----------



## Aurora

off colour


----------



## bse5150

colour blind


----------



## johnp

blind ears


----------



## SINC

duck blind


----------



## johnp

peeking duck


----------



## SINC

duck soup


----------



## screature

soup purr


----------



## Aurora

purr tenant


----------



## SINC

soup ream


----------



## Aurora

Sorry 'bout that Sinc. So close.


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> purr tenant


purr pose


----------



## SINC

pose seas


----------



## Aurora

seas awning


----------



## tilt

Whoop seas


----------



## SINC

whoop adze


----------



## bse5150

whoop pea


----------



## SINC

pea knuckle


----------



## Aurora

knuckle duster


----------



## SINC

feather duster


----------



## Aurora

feather bedding


----------



## SINC

feather wait


----------



## bse5150

wait lift


----------



## SINC

coo wait


----------



## johnp

wait earing


----------



## SINC

wait loss


----------



## Aurora

over wait


----------



## SINC

over book


----------



## Aurora

book value


----------



## SINC

book mark


----------



## Aurora

mark time


----------



## SINC

supper time


----------



## Aurora

time wasted


----------



## SINC

wasted days


----------



## Aurora

fry days


----------



## SINC

fish fry


----------



## bse5150

fish eye


----------



## SINC

eye bawl


----------



## johnp

bowling bawl


----------



## SINC

bawl baring


----------



## Aurora

child baring


----------



## bse5150

baring straight


----------



## SINC

straight edge


----------



## Aurora

straight talk


----------



## SINC

beens talk


----------



## Aurora

has beens


----------



## SINC

beens hoot


----------



## tilt

Hoot nanny


----------



## SINC

turkeys hoot


----------



## tilt

(She) lost turkeys


----------



## SINC

lost thyme


----------



## johnp

thyme moose


----------



## SINC

thyme doubt


----------



## bse5150

doubt full


----------



## SINC

full boar


----------



## Aurora

boar dumb


----------



## SINC

boar whole


----------



## bse5150

ass whole


----------



## SINC

whole lea


----------



## Aurora

whole wheat


----------



## SINC

sync whole


----------



## Aurora

kitchen sync


----------



## SINC

soup kitchen


----------



## bse5150

kitchen aid


----------



## SINC

gator aid


----------



## Aurora

ally gator


----------



## SINC

ohm ally


----------



## bse5150

row ohm


----------



## SINC

row bot


----------



## Aurora

corn row


----------



## SINC

tumor row


----------



## eMacMan

(Bonnie & Clyde) Bar row


----------



## SINC

bar keep


----------



## Aurora

bar sinister


----------



## SINC

bar nickels


----------



## Aurora

bar code


----------



## SINC

code ack


----------



## johnp

rats ack


----------



## SINC

rug rats


----------



## johnp

head rug (toupee)


----------



## Aurora

head lice


----------



## SINC

lice sol


----------



## Aurora

poe lice


----------



## SINC

poe seas


----------



## Aurora

curt seas


----------



## SINC

seas awe


----------



## Aurora

seas cape


----------



## bse5150

seas son


----------



## SINC

son dried


----------



## Aurora

son net


----------



## SINC

net work


----------



## Aurora

work ethic


----------



## SINC

work shop


----------



## Aurora

make work


----------



## SINC

make dinner


----------



## Aurora

dinner guests


----------



## SINC

(done) Leica dinner


----------



## Aurora

formal dinner


----------



## bse5150

dinner ware


----------



## SINC

sum ware


----------



## johnp

choy sum (a Chinese veggie)


----------



## bse5150

sum won


----------



## SINC

won thyme


----------



## johnp

tie won (on)


----------



## SINC

won way


----------



## bse5150

way word


----------



## SINC

word smith


----------



## Aurora

last word


----------



## SINC

last rights


----------



## Aurora

cobblers last


----------



## SINC

cobblers hoes


----------



## Aurora

garden hoes


----------



## SINC

loafers hoes


----------



## Aurora

fire hoes


----------



## SINC

spit fire


----------



## Aurora

fire hazard


----------



## SINC

hazard dose


----------



## johnp

dose cerveza (por favor)


----------



## bse5150

over dose


----------



## SINC

over herd


----------



## Aurora

herd mentality


----------



## SINC

sheep herd


----------



## bse5150

sheep skin


----------



## SINC

wife skin


----------



## Aurora

mid wife


----------



## SINC

hue mid


----------



## bse5150

hue men


----------



## SINC

free men


----------



## bse5150

free bird


----------



## SINC

bird brain


----------



## bse5150

bird bath


----------



## SINC

sponge bath


----------



## bse5150

bubble bath


----------



## johnp

bath soaks


----------



## SINC

soaks feet


----------



## Aurora

happy feet


----------



## SINC

deaf feet


----------



## Aurora

feet yours


----------



## bse5150

feet us


----------



## johnp

torte us


----------



## SINC

torte tell


----------



## bse5150

tell tale


----------



## SINC

tale spin


----------



## bse5150

spin stir


----------



## SINC

spin knacker


----------



## Aurora

political spin


----------



## johnp

Spin doctor


----------



## SINC

doctor hoot


----------



## Aurora

doctor who


----------



## SINC

who towel


----------



## Aurora

who terse


----------



## SINC

who man


----------



## bse5150

man hunt


----------



## SINC

hunt down


----------



## bse5150

down town


----------



## SINC

hoe down


----------



## johnp

fashions hoe


----------



## SINC

hoe tell


----------



## Aurora

tell tale


----------



## SINC

ferry tale


----------



## johnp

fur tale


----------



## SINC

fur niche


----------



## screature

meta fur


----------



## johnp

fur ever


----------



## SINC

cam fur


----------



## screature

handy cam


----------



## SINC

offset cam


----------



## Aurora

cam era


----------



## SINC

era plain


----------



## bse5150

era dynamic


----------



## SINC

dynamic duo


----------



## Aurora

duo tang


----------



## SINC

tang ermine


----------



## johnp

core tang


----------



## SINC

core adore


----------



## johnp

piece core


----------



## Aurora

mantle piece


----------



## johnp

cod piece


----------



## bse5150

cod fish


----------



## SINC

sell fish


----------



## Aurora

fish on (nuclear)


----------



## screature

on or


----------



## Aurora

on going


----------



## screature

pea on


----------



## Aurora

pea pull


----------



## screature

pull lease


----------



## Aurora

lend lease


----------



## eMacMan

lend leech


----------



## bse5150

lend or


----------



## Aurora

or gate


----------



## SINC

gate whey


----------



## johnp

whey more


----------



## SINC

more bid


----------



## screature

bid farewell


----------



## bse5150

fond farewell


----------



## SINC

fond ewe


----------



## screature

ewe knit


----------



## SINC

ewe niche


----------



## johnp

tar niche


----------



## Aurora

tar tan


----------



## johnp

tan doer


----------



## bse5150

tar pit


----------



## Aurora

pit viper


----------



## johnp

sun tan


----------



## SINC

pit ants


----------



## eMacMan

elf ants


----------



## SINC

cur ants


----------



## Aurora

cur tail


----------



## SINC

fairy tail


----------



## johnp

tattle tail


----------



## bse5150

cotton tail


----------



## Aurora

cotton club


----------



## SINC

cotton gin


----------



## johnp

gin rummy


----------



## SINC

cay gin


----------



## bse5150

cay men (islands)


----------



## SINC

dek cay


----------



## johnp

cay inn


----------



## screature

oh cay


----------



## johnp

jerk cay


----------



## SINC

risk cay


----------



## screature

cay ale


----------



## Aurora

ale house


----------



## SINC

tap ale


----------



## Aurora

tap dancer


----------



## SINC

draft tap


----------



## Aurora

draft dodger


----------



## screature

draft tea


----------



## Aurora

tea leaves


----------



## screature

count tea


----------



## johnp

tea time


----------



## screature

mount tea


----------



## SINC

sir mount


----------



## screature

fish sir


----------



## SINC

ant sir


----------



## screature

can sir

(please think of those afflicted, their family and friends)


----------



## bse5150

can knot


----------



## SINC

knot now


----------



## Aurora

knot cricket


----------



## SINC

fear knot


----------



## Aurora

fear monger


----------



## SINC

hemis fear


----------



## Aurora

fear moans


----------



## SINC

moans ire


----------



## bse5150

be moans


----------



## SINC

be cons


----------



## johnp

eye cons


----------



## Aurora

eye candy


----------



## bse5150

candy cane


----------



## Aurora

cane mutiny


----------



## screature

sugar cane


----------



## SINC

cane airy


----------



## johnp

hurry cane


----------



## SINC

cane dew


----------



## Aurora

dew laps


----------



## SINC

fawn dew


----------



## Aurora

dew worm


----------



## bse5150

dew process


----------



## Aurora

dew diligence


----------



## SINC

dew tea


----------



## johnp

doggy dew


----------



## SINC

dew point


----------



## bse5150

mountain dew


----------



## johnp

foggy dew (and here's the "light" version - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzyteR2_nOU]Burl Ives - The Foggy, Foggy Dew (English folk song) - YouTube[/ame])


----------



## SINC

foggy night


----------



## johnp

night dew


----------



## Aurora

night sweats


----------



## johnp

sweats hurts


----------



## SINC

hurts sew (bad)


----------



## Aurora

sew burr


----------



## johnp

me sew (makes great soup!!)


----------



## SINC

no me


----------



## Aurora

no body


----------



## SINC

body bag


----------



## Aurora

body house


----------



## SINC

^ Hehehe 

sum body


----------



## Aurora

win sum


----------



## eMacMan

win turn:-(


----------



## SINC

turn stile


----------



## eMacMan

stile leash


----------



## bse5150

hair stile


----------



## Aurora

hair peas


----------



## SINC

peas oops


----------



## Aurora

peas unearth


----------



## SINC

peas ants


----------



## Aurora

peas hooter


----------



## SINC

slur peas


----------



## Aurora

peas nick


----------



## SINC

son nick


----------



## johnp

saint nick


----------



## Aurora

pick nick


----------



## johnp

toe pick


----------



## bse5150

tooth pick


----------



## SINC

sweet tooth


----------



## bse5150

sweet tea


----------



## SINC

my tea


----------



## Aurora

tea pot


----------



## SINC

tea shirt


----------



## Aurora

tea sing


----------



## SINC

sing gull


----------



## bse5150

gull able


----------



## SINC

gull wing


----------



## bse5150

See gull


----------



## SINC

gull liver


----------



## Aurora

gull ability


----------



## eMacMan

intra gull


----------



## SINC

intra vert


----------



## bse5150

intra venus


----------



## SINC

a venus


----------



## bse5150

a sexual


----------



## SINC

fore a


----------



## bse5150

fore skin


----------



## SINC

fore ray


----------



## Aurora

fore ever


----------



## SINC

fore most


----------



## Aurora

fore tune


----------



## bse5150

fore most


----------



## Aurora

SINC said:


> fore most


sorry. It's still fore tune


----------



## SINC

fore teen


----------



## Aurora

fore soothe


----------



## SINC

fore age


----------



## bse5150

age less


----------



## SINC

less sir


----------



## johnp

hear less


----------



## SINC

hear after


----------



## Aurora

after burners


----------



## SINC

propane burners


----------



## johnp

.........


----------



## Aurora

barn burners


----------



## SINC

barn storm


----------



## bse5150

snow storm


----------



## SINC

snow bored


----------



## bse5150

snow flake


----------



## SINC

flake key


----------



## Aurora

new key


----------



## bse5150

new bee


----------



## Aurora

new clear


----------



## SINC

clear sky


----------



## bse5150

trot sky


----------



## Aurora

fox trot


----------



## SINC

desert fox


----------



## johnp

fox glove


----------



## SINC

fox sea


----------



## Aurora

sea horse


----------



## johnp

horse see


----------



## bse5150

sea saw


----------



## johnp

saw see


----------



## Aurora

saw sage


----------



## SINC

sage advice


----------



## johnp

bee sage


----------



## SINC

bee leaf


----------



## Aurora

bee movie


----------



## SINC

movie star


----------



## Aurora

star board


----------



## SINC

board stiff


----------



## bse5150

board dumb


----------



## johnp

diving board


----------



## Aurora

board aloe


----------



## SINC

aloe blow


----------



## johnp

hello aloe


----------



## Aurora

hello dolly


----------



## SINC

fridge dolly


----------



## bse5150

beer fridge


----------



## SINC

near beer


----------



## bse5150

cold beer


----------



## SINC

eyes cold


----------



## SINC

double post, sorry


----------



## bse5150

eyes cream


----------



## SINC

fore eyes


----------



## Aurora

fore given


----------



## SINC

given take


----------



## Aurora

take aim


----------



## johnp

hear take


----------



## SINC

take five


----------



## johnp

deeps take


----------



## bse5150

take off


----------



## SINC

off side


----------



## Aurora

side arms


----------



## SINC

arms ling


----------



## Aurora

found ling


----------



## SINC

year ling


----------



## Aurora

good year


----------



## SINC

good eye


----------



## Aurora

eye witness


----------



## bse5150

eye site


----------



## Aurora

construction site


----------



## SINC

inn site


----------



## johnp

(gone) fish inn


----------



## SINC

fish monger


----------



## bse5150

war monger


----------



## SINC

mano war


----------



## bse5150

war paint


----------



## SINC

paint pony


----------



## Aurora

pony tail


----------



## SINC

fan tail


----------



## Aurora

fan belt


----------



## SINC

bible belt


----------



## Aurora

belt up (Not you Sinc)


----------



## SINC

snow belt (been in it all month)


----------



## bse5150

belt buckle


----------



## SINC

fan belt


----------



## bse5150

fan boy


----------



## SINC

boy antsy


----------



## Aurora

boy caught


----------



## SINC

caught short


----------



## Aurora

short list


----------



## SINC

baa list


----------



## Aurora

list less


----------



## SINC

shift less


----------



## Aurora

graveyard shift


----------



## SINC

graveyard ghoul


----------



## Aurora

graveyard humour


----------



## bse5150

good humour


----------



## Aurora

good golly (miss molly)


----------



## johnp

(it's a) holly golly (Christmas)


----------



## SINC

golly gee


----------



## johnp

my golly


----------



## SINC

pig my


----------



## bse5150

my lord


----------



## Aurora

are my


----------



## eMacMan

came are


----------



## SINC

are chess


----------



## Aurora

chess nuts


----------



## SINC

awe nuts


----------



## Aurora

awe burn


----------



## johnp

awe toe


----------



## Aurora

toe truck


----------



## johnp

pin toe


----------



## Aurora

pin stripe


----------



## SINC

hare pin


----------



## Aurora

hare trigger


----------



## SINC

hare dew


----------



## Aurora

hare dresser


----------



## johnp

hare less


----------



## SINC

hare plain (what they fly in France)


----------



## Aurora

^^
good chuckle Sinc
plain clothes


----------



## SINC

clothes pin


----------



## johnp

fore clothes


----------



## SINC

clothes dryer


----------



## Aurora

dryer sheet

congrats to you johnp on post #5000


----------



## SINC

curling sheet


----------



## Aurora

curling iron


----------



## SINC

iron horse


----------



## Aurora

horse guards


----------



## johnp

guards hoes


----------



## SINC

shin guards


----------



## Aurora

shin plaster


----------



## SINC

shin knee


----------



## johnp

core knee


----------



## SINC

knee bends


----------



## Aurora

knee cap


----------



## SINC

cap gun


----------



## Aurora

cap size


----------



## johnp

ice cap


----------



## Aurora

ice cream


----------



## SINC

black ice


----------



## Aurora

black board


----------



## SINC

board jello


----------



## Aurora

board stiff


----------



## SINC

stiff won


----------



## johnp

won ton


----------



## SINC

tie won


----------



## Aurora

won key


----------



## SINC

don key


----------



## Aurora

don air


----------



## SINC

air male


----------



## Aurora

male chauvinist


----------



## SINC

chain male


----------



## Aurora

chain letter


----------



## SINC

letter man


----------



## Aurora

man cave


----------



## SINC

cave vern


----------



## Aurora

cave bear


----------



## SINC

bear bones


----------



## johnp

fib bear


----------



## SINC

fib elate


----------



## Aurora

fib err


----------



## SINC

err ring (British fish)


----------



## johnp

ring bearers


----------



## Aurora

boxing ring


----------



## johnp

ring adding


----------



## SINC

boa ring


----------



## johnp

sore ring


----------



## SINC

sore surrey


----------



## Aurora

sore bay


----------



## SINC

bay bee


----------



## Aurora

bay leaf


----------



## SINC

bee leaf


----------



## Aurora

bee sting


----------



## johnp

ray sting


----------



## screature

ray sir


----------



## johnp

store ray


----------



## screature

store Eid


----------



## bse5150

store age


----------



## SINC

store bot


----------



## screature

bot told


----------



## SINC

bot tennis


----------



## johnp

row bot


----------



## SINC

boar row


----------



## Aurora

boar war (The big pig fight)


----------



## johnp

war tog


----------



## Aurora

war crimes


----------



## bse5150

war chest


----------



## johnp

chest airfield


----------



## Aurora

chest protector


----------



## SINC

hope chest


----------



## johnp

chest hair


----------



## bse5150

hair less


----------



## SINC

rest less


----------



## Aurora

rest ore


----------



## bse5150

ore range


----------



## SINC

open range


----------



## Aurora

range hood


----------



## bse5150

neighbour hood


----------



## Aurora

hood wink


----------



## SINC

wink keys


----------



## bse5150

keys tone


----------



## SINC

gems tone


----------



## johnp

berry tone


----------



## SINC

tone sills


----------



## johnp

pick sills


----------



## Aurora

ice pick


----------



## SINC

top pick


----------



## johnp

pick up (sticks!!)


----------



## SINC

pick cull


----------



## eMacMan

cull nary


----------



## johnp

trick cull


----------



## SINC

one trick


----------



## Aurora

trick pony


----------



## SINC

sim pony


----------



## Aurora

pony up


----------



## SINC

gal up


----------



## Aurora

gal ant


----------



## bse5150

ant tea


----------



## SINC

par tea


----------



## bse5150

tea pea


----------



## SINC

slur pea


----------



## bse5150

pea nut


----------



## SINC

nut case


----------



## Aurora

Case load


----------



## SINC

load dead


----------



## Aurora

dead beat


----------



## SINC

beat nick


----------



## Aurora

nick name


----------



## SINC

given name


----------



## Aurora

name plate


----------



## bse5150

name sake


----------



## SINC

goodness sake


----------



## Aurora

sake wine


----------



## SINC

wine seller


----------



## Aurora

wine taster


----------



## SINC

wine cork


----------



## bse5150

red wine


----------



## Aurora

wine aught


----------



## bse5150

wine bottle


----------



## Aurora

bottle baby


----------



## SINC

bottle fed


----------



## Aurora

fed up


----------



## bse5150

the fed


----------



## Aurora

spoon fed


----------



## bse5150

silver spoon


----------



## SINC

quick silver


----------



## Aurora

quick lime


----------



## eMacMan

quick end


----------



## bse5150

end game


----------



## Aurora

poached game


----------



## bse5150

poached egg


----------



## Aurora

egg salad


----------



## bse5150

salad bar


----------



## SINC

bar nun


----------



## bse5150

bar lee


----------



## Aurora

cash bar


----------



## SINC

cash shoes


----------



## Aurora

horse shoes


----------



## bse5150

horse puck


----------



## SINC

saw horse


----------



## bse5150

see saw


----------



## Macfury

see biscuit


----------



## SINC

see salt


----------



## Macfury

salt lick


----------



## johnp

oils lick


----------



## SINC

lick core


----------



## Macfury

core blimey


----------



## johnp

fours core


----------



## bse5150

fours sum


----------



## SINC

bow sum


----------



## Macfury

sum place


----------



## SINC

place mat


----------



## Macfury

mat leave


----------



## Aurora

sick leave


----------



## SINC

shore leave


----------



## Aurora

shore line


----------



## SINC

line dance


----------



## Aurora

dance fever


----------



## SINC

fever pitch


----------



## bse5150

pitch fork


----------



## SINC

slow pitch


----------



## Macfury

pitch blend


----------



## SINC

blend hearse


----------



## Macfury

hearse elf


----------



## Aurora

elf owl


----------



## SINC

barn owl


----------



## Aurora

barn burner


----------



## SINC

barn dance


----------



## Aurora

dance contest


----------



## SINC

contest tent


----------



## johnp

era tent


----------



## SINC

era tick


----------



## Aurora

cam era


----------



## bse5150

cam aero


----------



## johnp

mails cam


----------



## SINC

gee mails


----------



## Aurora

gee string


----------



## bse5150

bee gee


----------



## Aurora

bee line


----------



## SINC

chalk line


----------



## bse5150

chalk board


----------



## SINC

ouija board


----------



## bse5150

school board


----------



## johnp

fish school


----------



## Aurora

school days


----------



## screature

days Ed


----------



## Aurora

days off


----------



## screature

off end


----------



## johnp

fur end


----------



## screature

off fur


----------



## Aurora

fur long


----------



## johnp

low fur


----------



## Aurora

fur ball


----------



## SINC

bunga low


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Sinc.
still fur ball


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Sorry Sinc.
> still fur ball


No problem. 

ball loon


----------



## screature

foot ball


----------



## screature

Sorry double post.


----------



## Aurora

foot guards


----------



## SINC

big foot


----------



## Aurora

foot on


----------



## SINC

babble on


----------



## Aurora

on going


----------



## SINC

cling on


----------



## bse5150

static cling


----------



## SINC

sigh cling


----------



## eMacMan

needle sigh


----------



## SINC

bon sigh


----------



## Aurora

sigh lent


----------



## bse5150

lent till


----------



## SINC

till then


----------



## Aurora

till able


----------



## SINC

host till


----------



## johnp

fur till


----------



## SINC

trans fur


----------



## johnp

fur balls


----------



## SINC

fur long


----------



## Aurora

long boats


----------



## bse5150

motor boats


----------



## SINC

motor mouth


----------



## bse5150

mouth piece


----------



## SINC

piece meal


----------



## johnp

meal worms


----------



## bse5150

dew worms


----------



## Aurora

ear worms


----------



## johnp

raft ear


----------



## SINC

jeer raft


----------



## johnp

forge jeer


----------



## SINC

valley forge


----------



## bse5150

forge jury


----------



## SINC

jury duty


----------



## bse5150

off duty


----------



## SINC

blast off


----------



## Aurora

bomb blast


----------



## SINC

bomb eh


----------



## Aurora

bomb site


----------



## bse5150

on site


----------



## Aurora

site asian


----------



## SINC

pear asian


----------



## johnp

whisk pear


----------



## bse5150

whisk key


----------



## johnp

whisk scars


----------



## SINC

whisk broom


----------



## Aurora

broom aster


----------



## SINC

broom hilda


----------



## Aurora

new broom


----------



## bse5150

new man


----------



## SINC

cave man


----------



## Aurora

man hole


----------



## SINC

hole sum


----------



## Aurora

sum total


----------



## bse5150

sum thing


----------



## SINC

the thing


----------



## Aurora

no thing


----------



## SINC

no mad


----------



## bse5150

mad man


----------



## SINC

know mad


----------



## bse5150

know ledge


----------



## SINC

know whey


----------



## Aurora

whey laid


----------



## SINC

adle laid


----------



## Aurora

laid waste


----------



## bse5150

par laid


----------



## Aurora

par fore


----------



## SINC

jazz par


----------



## Aurora

jazz fest


----------



## SINC

jazz mine


----------



## johnp

jazz licks


----------



## SINC

cow licks


----------



## johnp

wholly cow


----------



## bse5150

cow boy


----------



## SINC

tom boy


----------



## johnp

boy caught


----------



## SINC

caught arise


----------



## Aurora

caught age


----------



## SINC

mask caught


----------



## Aurora

army caught


----------



## SINC

caught ton


----------



## bse5150

won ton


----------



## Aurora

won key


----------



## SINC

won moment (please)


----------



## Aurora

moment airy


----------



## SINC

airy ah


----------



## Aurora

can airy


----------



## SINC

can nappy


----------



## johnp

two can


----------



## SINC

can dew


----------



## johnp

dew ling


----------



## bse5150

mountain dew


----------



## SINC

dew tea


----------



## bse5150

dew lee


----------



## screature

lee dear


----------



## bse5150

lee way


----------



## SINC

way out


----------



## Aurora

out takes


----------



## SINC

wipe out


----------



## Aurora

take out


----------



## SINC

surveys take


----------



## Aurora

surveys ayes


----------



## SINC

ayes ore


----------



## Aurora

ore gone


----------



## SINC

long gone


----------



## Aurora

long bow


----------



## SINC

long island


----------



## johnp

island air


----------



## Aurora

air born


----------



## screature

born again


----------



## Aurora

high born


----------



## SINC

stub born


----------



## Aurora

still born


----------



## bse5150

still life


----------



## Aurora

life sentence


----------



## SINC

life furs


----------



## Aurora

life buoy


----------



## SINC

life thyme


----------



## Aurora

thyme cheque


----------



## SINC

stop cheque


----------



## Aurora

stop gap


----------



## SINC

truck stop


----------



## bse5150

stop sign


----------



## SINC

sign language


----------



## aylwin

language barrier


----------



## SINC

barrier reef


----------



## Aurora

reef raise


----------



## SINC

reef fur


----------



## Aurora

reef ill


----------



## SINC

windows ill


----------



## Aurora

ill timed


----------



## screature

pens ill


----------



## Aurora

pig pens


----------



## SINC

pens wipes


----------



## Aurora

wipes out


----------



## screature

out age


----------



## Aurora

out source


----------



## SINC

source pot


----------



## Aurora

pot roast


----------



## SINC

roast turkey


----------



## johnp

celebrity roast


----------



## SINC

wiener roast


----------



## screature

roast Ted


----------



## SINC

won ted


----------



## johnp

tie won (on)


----------



## SINC

mount tie


----------



## johnp

naught tie


----------



## SINC

naught whole


----------



## Aurora

whole cloth


----------



## SINC

drill whole


----------



## Aurora

drill team


----------



## SINC

drill squad


----------



## Aurora

vice squad


----------



## SINC

sur vice


----------



## Aurora

vice grips


----------



## SINC

ground grips


----------



## Aurora

ground zero


----------



## SINC

zero hour


----------



## Aurora

zero calories


----------



## SINC

count calories


----------



## aylwin

count chocula


----------



## SINC

count sheep


----------



## johnp

cell count


----------



## screature

count sell


----------



## SINC

sell fein


----------



## Aurora

sell tick


----------



## SINC

tick lush


----------



## aylwin

lush forest


----------



## SINC

sherwood forest


----------



## Aurora

black forest


----------



## SINC

black knight


----------



## aylwin

white knight


----------



## Aurora

knight hood


----------



## aylwin

hood ornament


----------



## SINC

hood wink


----------



## Aurora

neighbour hood


----------



## SINC

hood latch


----------



## Aurora

latch key


----------



## SINC

key blank


----------



## aylwin

blank stare


----------



## Seethakarthik

Snake and lader.


----------



## SINC

Seethakarthik said:


> Snake and lader.


You can find the rules here. 

So,

stare whey


----------



## Aurora

whey cool


----------



## aylwin

cool whip


----------



## SINC

whip lash


----------



## bse5150

eye lash


----------



## SINC

eye concede


----------



## Aurora

eye contact


----------



## bse5150

eye strain


----------



## Aurora

strain gauge


----------



## aylwin

twelve gauge


----------



## Aurora

green gauge


----------



## SINC

more gauge


----------



## bse5150

more sell


----------



## SINC

more bid


----------



## johnp

bid aye


----------



## SINC

aye eye (sir)


----------



## johnp

four aye


----------



## Aurora

four aces


----------



## SINC

four site


----------



## Aurora

site lines


----------



## SINC

goal lines


----------



## bse5150

bye lines


----------



## Aurora

bye election


----------



## aylwin

election official


----------



## SINC

election ballot


----------



## Aurora

election fraud


----------



## SINC

bank fraud


----------



## Aurora

bank shot


----------



## bse5150

bank robbery


----------



## johnp

piggy bank


----------



## Aurora

bank holiday


----------



## johnp

bank quit


----------



## Aurora

bank roll


----------



## SINC

west bank


----------



## screature

Adam west


----------



## SINC

west urn


----------



## Aurora

Greek urn


----------



## SINC

slot urn


----------



## screature

burr urn


----------



## johnp

sow burr


----------



## SINC

sow row


----------



## Aurora

row bust


----------



## SINC

bust rip


----------



## Aurora

Good one^
rip tide


----------



## eMacMan

sir rip


----------



## SINC

sir charge


----------



## Aurora

sir lea


----------



## SINC

sir prize


----------



## Aurora

prize bull


----------



## SINC

instant bull


----------



## bse5150

bull crap


----------



## Aurora

crap shoot


----------



## SINC

shoot pool


----------



## Aurora

turkey shoot


----------



## SINC

turkey supper


----------



## Aurora

supper man


----------



## SINC

man dingo


----------



## johnp

didgeridoo man


----------



## SINC

man oman


----------



## Aurora

man dabble


----------



## eMacMan

core man (Harvey)


----------



## Aurora

man cave


----------



## screature

rank core


----------



## SINC

Whoops, still with man cave, so:

stay man


----------



## Aurora

stay pull


----------



## SINC

mane stay


----------



## Aurora

spanish mane


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Whoops, still with man cave, so:
> 
> stay man


Sorry my bad. 

Damn, ehMac is so slow to update for me these days...

mane line


----------



## Aurora

line dancing


----------



## aylwin

line drive


----------



## Aurora

party line


----------



## SINC

party hardy


----------



## Aurora

hardy boys


----------



## SINC

boys town


----------



## screature

town hall


----------



## SINC

hall whey


----------



## johnp

free whey


----------



## SINC

sub whey


----------



## johnp

under whey


----------



## SINC

under hand


----------



## Aurora

under estimate


----------



## SINC

under dog


----------



## Aurora

dog eared


----------



## bse5150

dog breath


----------



## Aurora

dog catcher


----------



## SINC

hot dog


----------



## bse5150

hot chocolate


----------



## SINC

chocolate bar


----------



## eMacMan

bar gainer


----------



## SINC

full gainer


----------



## Aurora

full house


----------



## eMacMan

shin full (pardon the shlurr)


----------



## SINC

shin pads


----------



## eMacMan

crew shin


----------



## SINC

crew cut


----------



## bse5150

paper cut


----------



## Aurora

wrapping paper


----------



## SINC

paper plain


----------



## Aurora

plain clothes


----------



## SINC

err plain


----------



## johnp

err apparent


----------



## Aurora

err lea


----------



## SINC

lea prosey


----------



## johnp

bare lea


----------



## Aurora

bare country


----------



## SINC

poo bare


----------



## eMacMan

foo bare (your governments in action)


----------



## SINC

kung foo


----------



## Aurora

foo fighters


----------



## SINC

crime fighters


----------



## Aurora

crime show


----------



## SINC

show boat


----------



## Aurora

boat eye


----------



## SINC

eye browse


----------



## bse5150

red eye


----------



## SINC

tore red


----------



## Aurora

red letter


----------



## SINC

male letter


----------



## bse5150

male man


----------



## SINC

fee male


----------



## bse5150

nominal fee


----------



## SINC

fee mere


----------



## eMacMan

mere cater


----------



## SINC

cater wall


----------



## OTH28

brick wall


----------



## SINC

wall eye


----------



## bse5150

eye ball


----------



## Aurora

eye lash


----------



## SINC

eye lean


----------



## Aurora

lean too


----------



## SINC

too more


----------



## Aurora

more ass


----------



## bse5150

ass hole


----------



## Aurora

hole wheat


----------



## SINC

wheat field


----------



## Aurora

field trip


----------



## bse5150

acid trip


----------



## SINC

acid ditty


----------



## eMacMan

Doowop ditty


----------



## SINC

ditty bops


----------



## Aurora

ditty bag


----------



## bse5150

bag lady


----------



## SINC

lady madonna


----------



## johnp

lady day (Billie Holiday - yea!!)


----------



## SINC

day timer


----------



## Aurora

egg timer


----------



## bse5150

egg benedict


----------



## Aurora

goose egg


----------



## SINC

nord egg


----------



## eMacMan

golden goose


----------



## Aurora

Sorry eMacMan. A minute late. We're going with 
nord egg


----------



## SINC

egg salad


----------



## Aurora

salad days


----------



## SINC

salad dressing


----------



## Aurora

dressing down


----------



## bse5150

down low


----------



## SINC

low buoy


----------



## screature

bell lows


----------



## SINC

cow bell


----------



## screature

bell owed


----------



## SINC

tinker bell


----------



## bse5150

tinker train


----------



## SINC

tinker toy

And for some fun for a change:


----------



## Aurora

boy toy


----------



## screature

oh boy


----------



## Aurora

boy wonder


----------



## SINC

wonder woman


----------



## Aurora

wonder kind


----------



## bse5150

wonder bra


----------



## SINC

zee bra


----------



## Aurora

bra man


----------



## SINC

bra ma (bull)


----------



## Aurora

(waltzing) ma tilde


----------



## SINC

ma kettle


----------



## Aurora

kettle chips


----------



## SINC

chips ette


----------



## Aurora

poker chips


----------



## SINC

poker face


----------



## Aurora

face plant


----------



## SINC

plant flowers


----------



## Aurora

Spring flowers


----------



## SINC

hot spring


----------



## screature

hot shot


----------



## SINC

she shot


----------



## bse5150

shot gun


----------



## Aurora

shot glass


----------



## SINC

glass harp


----------



## Aurora

glass eye


----------



## SINC

eye soar


----------



## Aurora

soar did


----------



## SINC

did sew


----------



## Aurora

can did


----------



## bse5150

did lee


----------



## eMacMan

lee each


----------



## SINC

each udder


----------



## bse5150

be each


----------



## screature

be hive


----------



## SINC

may be


----------



## bse5150

may flower


----------



## SINC

may sun


----------



## Aurora

May pole


----------



## SINC

pole leo


----------



## bse5150

pole position


----------



## Aurora

pole axe


----------



## SINC

axe cells


----------



## bse5150

skin cells


----------



## SINC

can cells


----------



## Aurora

prison cells


----------



## bse5150

skin cells


----------



## Aurora

skin tight


----------



## SINC

tight fit


----------



## Aurora

out fit


----------



## SINC

brake out


----------



## Aurora

brake drums


----------



## SINC

hand brake


----------



## Aurora

hand some


----------



## SINC

some ware


----------



## Aurora

ware house


----------



## bse5150

ware wolf


----------



## Aurora

wolf pack


----------



## SINC

pack man


----------



## johnp

six pack


----------



## Aurora

pack age


----------



## SINC

pack luggage


----------



## johnp

rat pack


----------



## SINC

care rat


----------



## Aurora

care giver


----------



## SINC

giver hell


----------



## Aurora

hell bent


----------



## SINC

bent lea


----------



## Aurora

lea doff


----------



## SINC

hard lea


----------



## bse5150

hard cover


----------



## Aurora

hard knocks


----------



## SINC

hard would


----------



## bse5150

would work


----------



## SINC

would knot


----------



## johnp

knot worse


----------



## SINC

knot tickle


----------



## johnp

dough knot


----------



## SINC

whitetail dough


----------



## bse5150

cookie dough


----------



## SINC

cookie monster


----------



## Aurora

monster cables


----------



## SINC

booster cables


----------



## Aurora

booster seat


----------



## SINC

seat belt


----------



## Aurora

seat sale


----------



## SINC

sale plain


----------



## Aurora

plain tiff


----------



## bse5150

tiff any


----------



## Aurora

germ any


----------



## screature

any ways


----------



## SINC

side ways


----------



## screature

off side


----------



## SINC

trade off


----------



## johnp

free trade


----------



## bse5150

free way


----------



## SINC

borne free


----------



## johnp

sore borne


----------



## SINC

can sore


----------



## Aurora

garbage can


----------



## SINC

tusk can


----------



## Aurora

can opener


----------



## SINC

can nary


----------



## Aurora

can aster


----------



## johnp

can appies


----------



## SINC

can dee


----------



## Aurora

can elope


----------



## johnp

xrays can


----------



## Aurora

can did


----------



## SINC

did dull


----------



## johnp

deport did


----------



## SINC

did lea


----------



## johnp

aboard did


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## johnp

all aboard!!!


----------



## SINC

jack all


----------



## Aurora

lumber jack


----------



## SINC

jack knife


----------



## Aurora

carving knife


----------



## SINC

knife sharpener


----------



## Aurora

pencil sharpener


----------



## SINC

pencil case


----------



## Aurora

case worker


----------



## SINC

case away


----------



## screature

cast away


----------



## SINC

four cast


----------



## eMacMan

cast iron


----------



## SINC

iron knee


----------



## Aurora

knee jerk


----------



## SINC

jerk chicken


----------



## johnp

soda jerk


----------



## Aurora

soda bread


----------



## johnp

Aurora said:


> soda bread


Yum ... Jean made a loaf the other day!! 

soda crackers


----------



## Aurora

fire crackers


----------



## screature

forest fire


----------



## johnp

burned forest


----------



## SINC

burned disk


----------



## Aurora

slipped disk


----------



## johnp

pink slipped


----------



## SINC

pink panther


----------



## Aurora

pink noise


----------



## SINC

noise level


----------



## Aurora

level crossing


----------



## SINC

bubble level


----------



## Aurora

housing bubble


----------



## screature

bubble gum


----------



## Aurora

gum shoe


----------



## SINC

cash shoe


----------



## Aurora

cash flow


----------



## johnp

cash ear
(edit to return original post)


----------



## Aurora

ear wig


----------



## SINC

wig hat


----------



## screature

bah hat


----------



## johnp

pooh bah


----------



## SINC

bah lonely


----------



## Aurora

bah humbug


----------



## SINC

rum bah


----------



## Aurora

rum cake


----------



## SINC

cake walk


----------



## Aurora

yellow cake


----------



## SINC

cake pan


----------



## johnp

(boiled) raisin cake (a favourite in NL, and in my kitchen!!)


----------



## Aurora

cake flour


----------



## johnp

sushi cake


----------



## Aurora

cake hole


----------



## SINC

hole enchilada


----------



## johnp

naught hole


----------



## Aurora

hole punch


----------



## SINC

hole bunch


----------



## johnp

folks hole


----------



## Aurora

old folks


----------



## SINC

old hat


----------



## Aurora

hat trick


----------



## SINC

won trick


----------



## johnp

(one) trick pony


----------



## Aurora

pony up


----------



## SINC

sim pony


----------



## Aurora

pony show (Don't know where the dog went)


----------



## SINC

show off


----------



## Aurora

show piece


----------



## SINC

piece pact


----------



## Aurora

pact theatre


----------



## SINC

war theatre


----------



## Aurora

war bride


----------



## SINC

mano war


----------



## Aurora

war torn


----------



## SINC

torn ado


----------



## Aurora

ado red


----------



## SINC

red herring


----------



## Aurora

herring aid


----------



## johnp

kippered herring


----------



## SINC

herring bone


----------



## johnp

roe herring


----------



## Aurora

roe housing


----------



## SINC

tumour roe


----------



## Aurora

roe deer


----------



## johnp

sore roe


----------



## SINC

roe man


----------



## johnp

zee roe


----------



## SINC

pan zee


----------



## Aurora

pan american


----------



## SINC

sauce pan


----------



## Aurora

sauce age


----------



## SINC

apple sauce


----------



## Aurora

apple butter


----------



## SINC

butter scotch


----------



## johnp

butter tarts


----------



## Aurora

butter cup


----------



## SINC

garlic butter


----------



## Aurora

garlic press


----------



## SINC

grape press


----------



## Aurora

grape shot


----------



## SINC

shot glass


----------



## Aurora

glass eye


----------



## SINC

glass seen


----------



## johnp

blown glass


----------



## SINC

blown away


----------



## Aurora

away game


----------



## SINC

game over


----------



## johnp

wild game


----------



## Aurora

wild beasts


----------



## johnp

run wild


----------



## SINC

wild ones


----------



## Aurora

wild oats


----------



## SINC

rolled oats


----------



## Aurora

rolled gold


----------



## SINC

fools gold


----------



## Aurora

gold tooth


----------



## SINC

tooth ache


----------



## Aurora

heart ache


----------



## SINC

brave heart


----------



## Aurora

heart breaker


----------



## SINC

heart ford


----------



## Aurora

ford nation


----------



## SINC

ford river


----------



## Aurora

river dance


----------



## johnp

river bed


----------



## SINC

bed lam


----------



## johnp

lam basted


----------



## Aurora

lego lam (with mint sauce)


----------



## SINC

lam chop


----------



## Aurora

chop shop


----------



## SINC

shop purse


----------



## Aurora

shop steward


----------



## SINC

butcher shop


----------



## Aurora

butcher paper


----------



## johnp

paper weight


----------



## SINC

weight thymes


----------



## Aurora

thymes square


----------



## johnp

tee square


----------



## Aurora

tee shirt


----------



## johnp

far tee


----------



## SINC

far thing


----------



## johnp

far cycle


----------



## SINC

far fetched


----------



## Aurora

far ads


----------



## johnp

ads cams


----------



## SINC

gone ads


----------



## Aurora

ads orb


----------



## johnp

skip ads


----------



## Aurora

curling skip


----------



## johnp

skip ass


----------



## SINC

skip turn


----------



## Aurora

tight turn


----------



## SINC

turn key


----------



## eMacMan

(Kathleen) Turn her


----------



## screature

in turn


----------



## SINC

sit in


----------



## Aurora

in arrears


----------



## SINC

sleep in


----------



## Aurora

big sleep


----------



## johnp

sleep off


----------



## Aurora

off track


----------



## SINC

track tore


----------



## Aurora

race track


----------



## SINC

tear race


----------



## Aurora

tear jerker


----------



## SINC

musket tear


----------



## Aurora

tear gas


----------



## SINC

sour gas


----------



## Aurora

sour grapes


----------



## SINC

bon sour


----------



## Aurora

sour mash


----------



## johnp

mash sage


----------



## SINC

sage grouse


----------



## johnp

core sage


----------



## SINC

sports core


----------



## Aurora

apple core


----------



## SINC

core door


----------



## Aurora

door prize


----------



## johnp

sigh door


----------



## Aurora

sigh clone


----------



## SINC

sigh lent


----------



## Aurora

lent ill


----------



## johnp

pick ill


----------



## screature

ill Ness


----------



## SINC

ill gotten


----------



## Aurora

ill eagle


----------



## SINC

eagle scout


----------



## Aurora

bald eagle


----------



## SINC

rye bald


----------



## Aurora

rye full


----------



## SINC

rye bred


----------



## johnp

rye know


----------



## SINC

know whey


----------



## Aurora

know ledge


----------



## SINC

ledge errs


----------



## Aurora

window ledge


----------



## SINC

window pain


----------



## Aurora

window washer


----------



## SINC

windshield washer


----------



## Aurora

washer woman


----------



## SINC

cat woman


----------



## johnp

cast cat


----------



## Aurora

plaster cast


----------



## SINC

plaster scene


----------



## Aurora

scene airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## johnp

fish airy


----------



## SINC

blow fish


----------



## johnp

fish ladder


----------



## SINC

fish bait


----------



## johnp

trash fish (and imho, there's no such thing, eh!!!)


----------



## Aurora

fish cakes


----------



## johnp

flying fish


----------



## SINC

flying school


----------



## Aurora

school days


----------



## SINC

prep school


----------



## johnp

prep aid


----------



## eMacMan

Deleted duplicatetptptptp


----------



## eMacMan

prep aeration (H)


----------



## SINC

lawn aeration


----------



## Aurora

lawn darts


----------



## johnp

pie lawn


----------



## SINC

grew pie


----------



## Aurora

grew some


----------



## SINC

some won


----------



## johnp

tire some


----------



## Aurora

some body


----------



## SINC

body shop


----------



## Aurora

body builder


----------



## SINC

body bag


----------



## Aurora

bag lady


----------



## screature

Lady Macbeth


----------



## Aurora

lady bug


----------



## SINC

bug bare


----------



## Aurora

bare facts


----------



## SINC

bare back


----------



## johnp

back pack


----------



## SINC

pack horse


----------



## Aurora

horse brasses


----------



## johnp

horse throat


----------



## SINC

hobby horse


----------



## Aurora

horse opera


----------



## SINC

opera house


----------



## johnp

tragic opera


----------



## SINC

tragic accident


----------



## Aurora

accident prone


----------



## SINC

prone ounce


----------



## eMacMan

all ounce


----------



## SINC

jack all


----------



## johnp

all inclusive


----------



## Aurora

all aboard


----------



## SINC

aboard ship


----------



## Aurora

ship shape


----------



## johnp

shape shifting


----------



## screature

shape purrs


----------



## johnp

why purrs


----------



## Aurora

why lea


----------



## SINC

lea asian


----------



## johnp

port lea


----------



## Aurora

port wine


----------



## SINC

wine nary


----------



## Aurora

buy nary


----------



## SINC

buy stander


----------



## Aurora

buy cultural


----------



## SINC

near buy


----------



## johnp

buy carbs


----------



## SINC

buy son


----------



## eMacMan

buy bells


----------



## johnp

bar bells


----------



## SINC

bar rooster


----------



## johnp

crow bar


----------



## screature

bar cur


----------



## johnp

by cur


----------



## SINC

cur sore


----------



## Aurora

cur are


----------



## SINC

are tick


----------



## Aurora

tick tock


----------



## SINC

takes tock


----------



## screature

pillow tock


----------



## SINC

pillow fight


----------



## Aurora

prize fight


----------



## SINC

door prize


----------



## Aurora

door man


----------



## screature

man cave


----------



## SINC

cave inn


----------



## johnp

inn turns


----------



## Aurora

take turns


----------



## johnp

turns tiles


----------



## Aurora

ceramic tiles


----------



## SINC

ceiling tiles


----------



## screature

drop ceiling


----------



## SINC

pin drop


----------



## johnp

straight pin


----------



## SINC

char pin


----------



## johnp

arctic char


----------



## SINC

char pees


----------



## johnp

tore char


----------



## SINC

tore meant


----------



## screature

meant shun


----------



## SINC

sea meant (Think Beverly Hillbillies pond)


----------



## Aurora

sea horse


----------



## SINC

horse sense


----------



## johnp

Crazy Horse


----------



## SINC

crazy glue


----------



## Aurora

glue ton


----------



## SINC

ton ails


----------



## Aurora

car ton


----------



## SINC

few ton


----------



## Aurora

won ton


----------



## SINC

won duffle


----------



## Aurora

duffle bag


----------



## SINC

bag gauge


----------



## Aurora

green gauge


----------



## SINC

more gauge


----------



## Aurora

more bid


----------



## johnp

bid eh


----------



## SINC

more eh (eel)


----------



## screature

Well just because it is so obvious... 

eh Mac


----------



## eMacMan

Mac Inaw


----------



## SINC

mac beth


----------



## Aurora

mac adam


----------



## SINC

mel mac


----------



## Aurora

mel odious


----------



## SINC

car mel


----------



## Aurora

street car


----------



## SINC

car rat


----------



## Aurora

rat pack


----------



## SINC

pack cages


----------



## Aurora

cigarette pack


----------



## SINC

pack sack


----------



## Aurora

sack cloth


----------



## SINC

sack religious


----------



## johnp

Sad Sack


----------



## Aurora

sack race


----------



## johnp

dry sack (the sherry, not the other 'sack', eh!!)


----------



## SINC

dry clean


----------



## Aurora

dry martini


----------



## SINC

lawn dry


----------



## Aurora

dry mouth


----------



## SINC

dry sell


----------



## johnp

suck dry


----------



## Aurora

dry wall


----------



## SINC

wall rush


----------



## Aurora

stone wall


----------



## SINC

lyme stone


----------



## Aurora

quarry stone


----------



## SINC

stone face


----------



## Aurora

face book


----------



## SINC

book ends


----------



## Aurora

book worm


----------



## johnp

dew worm


----------



## SINC

dew little


----------



## johnp

Little John


----------



## Aurora

Saint John


----------



## SINC

outdoor john


----------



## johnp

john buoy


----------



## SINC

buoy antsy


----------



## johnp

antsy pants


----------



## SINC

hot pants


----------



## Aurora

hot sauce


----------



## SINC

sauce sirs


----------



## johnp

sauce sea


----------



## SINC

apple sauce


----------



## Aurora

apple crumble


----------



## johnp

crab apple


----------



## Aurora

crab cakes


----------



## SINC

hot cakes


----------



## screature

rims hot


----------



## SINC

four rims


----------



## Aurora

four seasons


----------



## SINC

seasons greetings


----------



## Aurora

greetings cards


----------



## SINC

cards tock


----------



## johnp

plack cards


----------



## SINC

flash cards


----------



## Aurora

flash flood


----------



## SINC

flood light


----------



## johnp

spring flood


----------



## Aurora

damn site


----------



## johnp

spring ahead


----------



## Aurora

spring board


----------



## screature

board ding


----------



## johnp

ding dongs


----------



## screature

suspend ding


----------



## Aurora

ding bat


----------



## eMacMan

bat swing


----------



## SINC

com bat


----------



## eMacMan

bat Sheller


----------



## Aurora

baseball bat


----------



## SINC

bat man


----------



## screature

man date


----------



## Aurora

date squares


----------



## SINC

first date


----------



## screature

date ah


----------



## Aurora

date stamp


----------



## SINC

stamp collection


----------



## Aurora

collection agency


----------



## SINC

collection plate


----------



## Aurora

silver plate


----------



## johnp

plate lets


----------



## SINC

lets leaf


----------



## johnp

pie lets


----------



## SINC

grew pie


----------



## Aurora

pie bald


----------



## SINC

bald butte


----------



## Aurora

bald eagle


----------



## SINC

rye bald


----------



## johnp

rye sling


----------



## Aurora

Singapore sling


----------



## SINC

sling shot


----------



## Aurora

shot glass


----------



## SINC

glass says


----------



## Aurora

glass ceiling


----------



## SINC

spy glass


----------



## johnp

glass blower


----------



## Aurora

leaf blower


----------



## SINC

bee leaf


----------



## johnp

dole bee


----------



## SINC

bee cider


----------



## Aurora

in cider


----------



## johnp

out cider


----------



## SINC

flame out


----------



## Aurora

old flame


----------



## SINC

old timer


----------



## Aurora

old master


----------



## SINC

head master


----------



## Aurora

head boy


----------



## johnp

boy toy


----------



## SINC

bat boy


----------



## johnp

boy ant


----------



## SINC

tom boy


----------



## Aurora

tom thumb


----------



## SINC

thumb sup


----------



## Aurora

thumb drive


----------



## johnp

drive sway


----------



## Aurora

sway back


----------



## SINC

back house


----------



## Aurora

house guest


----------



## SINC

house call


----------



## Aurora

open house


----------



## Macmike41

Aurora said:


> open house



open sesame


----------



## SINC

sesame seeds


----------



## Aurora

sesame street


----------



## SINC

baker street


----------



## Aurora

street smart


----------



## SINC

smart tees


----------



## Aurora

get smart


----------



## SINC

four get


----------



## screature

get tea


----------



## SINC

tea leaves


----------



## Aurora

tea square


----------



## SINC

square foot


----------



## Aurora

square meal


----------



## SINC

corn meal


----------



## Aurora

corn plaster


----------



## SINC

ache corn


----------



## Aurora

uni corn


----------



## SINC

corn dog


----------



## Aurora

dog tired


----------



## SINC

dog daze


----------



## Aurora

dog ear


----------



## SINC

ear peace


----------



## Macmike41

ear ache


----------



## SINC

ache chew


----------



## Macfury

chew back (a)


----------



## SINC

back yard


----------



## Aurora

yard stick and"bless you" sinc


----------



## SINC

stick curse


----------



## Aurora

stick handle


----------



## SINC

cause stick


----------



## Aurora

stick pin


----------



## johnp

walking stick


----------



## SINC

walking tall


----------



## Aurora

tall order


----------



## johnp

pigs tall


----------



## SINC

pigs hit beejacon


----------



## Aurora

hit man


----------



## Macfury

man alive


----------



## SINC

man dabble


----------



## Aurora

man aged


----------



## johnp

post aged


----------



## Aurora

last post


----------



## SINC

post whole


----------



## Aurora

whole wheat


----------



## SINC

ash whole beejacon


----------



## johnp

rad ash


----------



## eMacMan

rad icicle


----------



## Aurora

rad are


----------



## SINC

are rhea


----------



## Aurora

rhea just


----------



## SINC

just rite


----------



## Aurora

rite off


----------



## SINC

rite on


----------



## Aurora

last rite


----------



## SINC

last hope


----------



## Aurora

cobbler's last


----------



## SINC

last place


----------



## Aurora

place kicker


----------



## johnp

filleted place


----------



## SINC

place setting


----------



## Aurora

setting sun


----------



## johnp

sun dogs


----------



## Aurora

sun spots


----------



## SINC

ink spots


----------



## Aurora

night spots


----------



## SINC

night stand


----------



## Aurora

night sweats


----------



## SINC

sweats hurt


----------



## Aurora

sweats hop


----------



## johnp

flannel sweats


----------



## Aurora

flannel mouth


----------



## SINC

mouth wash


----------



## Aurora

back wash


----------



## johnp

wash boards


----------



## Aurora

running boards (old cars had 'em)


----------



## SINC

boards tiff


----------



## screature

tiff any (proper name)


----------



## SINC

mass tiff (dog breed)


----------



## Aurora

mass destruction


----------



## Macmike41

total destruction


----------



## SINC

sum total


----------



## Macmike41

equal total


----------



## SINC

know equal


----------



## johnp

equal writes


----------



## SINC

mill writes


----------



## johnp

grist mill


----------



## SINC

wind mill


----------



## Aurora

wind bag


----------



## SINC

wind owes


----------



## Aurora

wind jammer


----------



## SINC

down wind


----------



## Aurora

down filled


----------



## SINC

show down


----------



## Aurora

show time


----------



## SINC

time stamp


----------



## eMacMan

stamp mill (Stamp mill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## SINC

stamp foot


----------



## Aurora

foot guards


----------



## screature

smelly foot


----------



## Aurora

foot candle


----------



## SINC

bigs candle


----------



## Aurora

candle sticks


----------



## screature

kick sticks


----------



## SINC

kick start


----------



## johnp

place kick


----------



## SINC

sum place


----------



## johnp

force sum


----------



## SINC

force fully


----------



## Aurora

force feed


----------



## SINC

feed bag


----------



## johnp

bag lunch


----------



## Aurora

old bag


----------



## SINC

old thyme


----------



## Aurora

thyme honoured


----------



## SINC

bed thyme


----------



## Aurora

flower bed


----------



## SINC

bed bugs


----------



## Aurora

software bugs


----------



## SINC

bugs bunny


----------



## johnp

bugs pray


----------



## Aurora

lamb pray


----------



## Macmike41

lamb baste


----------



## Aurora

home baste


----------



## SINC

home plate


----------



## Aurora

plate let


----------



## johnp

plate toe


----------



## Aurora

toe jam


----------



## SINC

jam session


----------



## johnp

setting jam


----------



## SINC

setting son


----------



## Aurora

son net


----------



## Macmike41

fishing net


----------



## SINC

toe net


----------



## Aurora

hair net


----------



## SINC

march hair


----------



## Aurora

hair ball


----------



## SINC

play ball


----------



## Macmike41

play games


----------



## SINC

games core


----------



## johnp

core adore


----------



## SINC

tore adore


----------



## Aurora

adore exit


----------



## SINC

exit ramp


----------



## Aurora

fire exit


----------



## SINC

fire hydrant


----------



## Macmike41

water hydrant


----------



## SINC

fire water


----------



## johnp

fowl water


----------



## SINC

fowl ball


----------



## Macmike41

golf ball


----------



## johnp

ball buoys


----------



## SINC

tether ball


----------



## Macmike41

basket ball


----------



## Aurora

basket weaver


----------



## SINC

weaver bird


----------



## Aurora

bird house


----------



## Macmike41

thunder bird


----------



## SINC

bird brain


----------



## Aurora

brain dead


----------



## SINC

dead write


----------



## Aurora

write whale


----------



## eMacMan

oils whale


----------



## SINC

oils pout


----------



## Aurora

oils lick


----------



## SINC

lick core


----------



## eMacMan

ice core


----------



## Macmike41

ice cube


----------



## SINC

cube pickles


----------



## Aurora

cube root


----------



## screature

arrow root


----------



## SINC

root cause


----------



## Aurora

cause way


----------



## SINC

way word


----------



## screature

wrong way


----------



## SINC

wrong font


----------



## screature

font Anna


----------



## SINC

anna belle


----------



## screature

belle boy


----------



## SINC

tinker belle


----------



## Aurora

belle tower


----------



## SINC

cell tower


----------



## Aurora

blood cell


----------



## Macmike41

cell phone


----------



## SINC

phone home


----------



## Macmike41

home depot


----------



## SINC

home plate


----------



## Macmike41

home run


----------



## SINC

fore run


----------



## Aurora

run amok


----------



## SINC

amok kissin'


----------



## Aurora

Good one Sinc.
kissin' cousin


----------



## SINC

Thanks

second cousin


----------



## Aurora

second string


----------



## Macmike41

string along


----------



## SINC

along side


----------



## Aurora

side arms


----------



## SINC

arms race


----------



## Macmike41

rat race


----------



## SINC

tear race


----------



## Aurora

human race


----------



## johnp

Race Rocks (BC ecological preserve)


----------



## Aurora

race riots


----------



## SINC

race track


----------



## Aurora

track ball


----------



## SINC

back track


----------



## Aurora

back pack


----------



## SINC

pack mule


----------



## Aurora

cigarette pack


----------



## SINC

pack cage


----------



## Aurora

cage dancing


----------



## SINC

brake dancing


----------



## Macmike41

brake hard


----------



## SINC

blow hard


----------



## johnp

hard boiled


----------



## SINC

boiled egg


----------



## Aurora

Egg head


----------



## eMacMan

Egg saturate


----------



## Aurora

egg sample


----------



## SINC

egg salad


----------



## Aurora

salad days


----------



## SINC

holly days


----------



## Aurora

week days


----------



## SINC

week end


----------



## Aurora

week need


----------



## SINC

knock need


----------



## Macmike41

knock out


----------



## SINC

burn out


----------



## Macmike41

Lock out


----------



## SINC

pad lock


----------



## Aurora

pad dock


----------



## Macmike41

crash pad


----------



## Aurora

crash dummy


----------



## SINC

dummy up


----------



## Aurora

up scale


----------



## Macmike41

down scale


----------



## Aurora

down syndrome


----------



## SINC

get down


----------



## Aurora

down filled


----------



## SINC

fun filled


----------



## Macmike41

fun park


----------



## SINC

park aide


----------



## Aurora

park ranger


----------



## SINC

loan ranger


----------



## Aurora

loan shark


----------



## SINC

shark repellant


----------



## Aurora

shark skin


----------



## SINC

skin knee


----------



## Aurora

car knee


----------



## SINC

car buoy


----------



## Aurora

buoy ant


----------



## SINC

cur ant


----------



## Aurora

cur tail


----------



## SINC

ferry tail


----------



## johnp

folk tail


----------



## SINC

pore folk


----------



## Aurora

folk dance


----------



## SINC

reign dance


----------



## Aurora

reign beau


----------



## SINC

tear reign


----------



## johnp

reign warning


----------



## SINC

reign drops


----------



## johnp

acid reign


----------



## SINC

acid ditty


----------



## Aurora

ditty bag


----------



## SINC

bag dad


----------



## Aurora

bag lady


----------



## SINC

lady bug


----------



## Macmike41

lady bird


----------



## SINC

bird brain


----------



## Aurora

brain dead


----------



## johnp

dead ahead


----------



## Macmike41

think ahead


----------



## SINC

think tank


----------



## Macfury

Tank Girl


----------



## Aurora

tank top


----------



## SINC

top end


----------



## Aurora

end times


----------



## SINC

times roman


----------



## Aurora

roman holiday


----------



## SINC

holiday inn


----------



## Aurora

inn keeper


----------



## SINC

keeper strait


----------



## johnp

strait edge


----------



## Aurora

strait laced


----------



## johnp

high strait


----------



## Aurora

high ball


----------



## SINC

high knee


----------



## johnp

corn knee


----------



## SINC

corn ice


----------



## Aurora

ice shack


----------



## SINC

black ice


----------



## Aurora

black magic


----------



## johnp

sable black


----------



## SINC

black ball


----------



## Aurora

black belt


----------



## SINC

snow belt


----------



## Aurora

snow leopard


----------



## SINC

leopard skin


----------



## Aurora

skin flint


----------



## SINC

flint loch


----------



## Aurora

loch step


----------



## SINC

loch cabbie


----------



## johnp

hair loch


----------



## screature

hair em


----------



## johnp

em squad


----------



## screature

em innate


----------



## SINC

em see


----------



## Aurora

see saw


----------



## johnp

saw soar


----------



## SINC

saw bones


----------



## Aurora

bare bones


----------



## SINC

bare rester


----------



## Aurora

bare foot


----------



## SINC

big foot


----------



## Aurora

foot ball


----------



## SINC

ball list


----------



## Aurora

list price


----------



## SINC

price point


----------



## Aurora

price club


----------



## SINC

golf club


----------



## Aurora

club sandwich


----------



## SINC

sandwich islands


----------



## Aurora

thousand islands


----------



## SINC

thousand fold


----------



## Aurora

fold out


----------



## SINC

out doors


----------



## Aurora

doors ill


----------



## SINC

ill wind


----------



## Aurora

break wind


----------



## SINC

coffee break


----------



## Aurora

coffee klatch


----------



## SINC

coffee beens


----------



## Aurora

coffee cakes


----------



## SINC

cup cakes


----------



## Aurora

sea cup


----------



## screature

sea son


----------



## SINC

son shine


----------



## screature

tree son


----------



## SINC

pan tree


----------



## Aurora

pan American


----------



## SINC

American pie


----------



## Aurora

pie eyed


----------



## SINC

hip pie


----------



## Aurora

Hip shot


----------



## SINC

shot put


----------



## Aurora

shot glass


----------



## SINC

glass houses


----------



## Aurora

glass jaw


----------



## SINC

moose jaw


----------



## Aurora

jaw breaker


----------



## SINC

heart breaker


----------



## Aurora

heart worm


----------



## Macmike41

worm hole


----------



## SINC

hole amount


----------



## Aurora

Hole wheat


----------



## SINC

hole thing


----------



## Aurora

some thing


----------



## SINC

hand some


----------



## Aurora

hand made


----------



## SINC

made den


----------



## Aurora

den aisle


----------



## SINC

aisle leaway


----------



## Aurora

aisle five (cleanup on)


----------



## SINC

(Hawaii) five owe


----------



## Aurora

Nice comeback Sinc
owe Susanna (Don't you cry for me)


----------



## SINC

owe possum


----------



## Aurora

possum stew


----------



## SINC

irish stew


----------



## Aurora

stew dents


----------



## SINC

deepen dents


----------



## Aurora

fender dents


----------



## SINC

fender guitar


----------



## Aurora

fender bender


----------



## SINC

pipe bender


----------



## Aurora

pipe dreams


----------



## SINC

stove pipe


----------



## Aurora

pipe band


----------



## SINC

rubber band


----------



## Aurora

rubber ducky


----------



## SINC

rubber mallet


----------



## Aurora

rubber match


----------



## SINC

match chess


----------



## Aurora

Match box


----------



## SINC

box car


----------



## Aurora

car pet


----------



## SINC

pet roll


----------



## Aurora

roll call


----------



## SINC

bare roll


----------



## Aurora

bare back


----------



## SINC

back pedal


----------



## Aurora

pedal pushers


----------



## SINC

break pedal


----------



## Aurora

coffee break


----------



## SINC

coffee been


----------



## Aurora

coffee table


----------



## SINC

table steaks


----------



## Aurora

water table


----------



## SINC

table tennis


----------



## Aurora

tennis elbow


----------



## SINC

elbow Saskatchewan


----------



## Aurora

elbow pasta


----------



## SINC

pasta thyme


----------



## Aurora

thyme honoured


----------



## SINC

thyme trial


----------



## Aurora

trial membership


----------



## SINC

courtroom trial


----------



## Aurora

trial balloon


----------



## SINC

weather balloon


----------



## Aurora

weather vane


----------



## SINC

vane attempt


----------



## slipstream

Attempt attempt


----------



## SINC

first attempt


----------



## Aurora

first class


----------



## SINC

me first


----------



## Aurora

me too
(C'mon Sinc. We can't both be first)


----------



## SINC

too bad (innit?)


----------



## Aurora

too pay


----------



## SINC

pay mint


----------



## Aurora

mint julip


----------



## SINC

pepper mint


----------



## Aurora

pepper mill


----------



## SINC

wind mill


----------



## Aurora

wind farm


----------



## SINC

farm fresh


----------



## Aurora

fresh air


----------



## SINC

air play


----------



## Aurora

play ball


----------



## thatleetboy

play date


----------



## SINC

date cake


----------



## Aurora

blind date


----------



## SINC

venetian blind


----------



## Aurora

duck blind


----------



## SINC

duck call


----------



## Aurora

call centre


----------



## Macmike41

phone call


----------



## Aurora

phone book


----------



## SINC

book case


----------



## Aurora

case load


----------



## SINC

load range


----------



## Aurora

range finder


----------



## SINC

open range


----------



## Aurora

open house


----------



## SINC

house boat


----------



## Aurora

boat swain


----------



## SINC

roe boat


----------



## Aurora

roe housing


----------



## SINC

roe bust


----------



## Aurora

big bust


----------



## eMacMan

bust tay


----------



## SINC

tay sir


----------



## Aurora

sir pent


----------



## SINC

pent house


----------



## Aurora

House broken


----------



## SINC

broken arrow (old movie)


----------



## Aurora

arrow root

Actually Sinc, Broken Arrow was a standard NATO code for a nuclear incident that the movie kind of screwed up but while I was over in Europe with the RCAF, we had a broken arrow alert. It was a USAF plane with engine trouble that had to land at our base and it had nuclear stuff aboard so the alert was activated. Just background info.


----------



## jmac

Square root


----------



## Aurora

root canal


----------



## SINC

root beer


----------



## Aurora

beer stein


----------



## SINC

palace stein


----------



## Aurora

palace guard


----------



## SINC

guard tower


----------



## Aurora

right guard


----------



## SINC

eyes right


----------



## Aurora

right click


----------



## thatleetboy

click stop


----------



## SINC

full stop


----------



## Aurora

tram stop


----------



## SINC

tram bone


----------



## Aurora

tram pauline


----------



## SINC

tram whey


----------



## Aurora

whey cool


----------



## SINC

cool wheels


----------



## Aurora

wheels man


----------



## SINC

man overboard


----------



## screature

coal man


----------



## Aurora

coal scuttle


----------



## SINC

coal mine


----------



## Aurora

mine field


----------



## SINC

gold mine


----------



## Aurora

gold tooth


----------



## SINC

tooth ache


----------



## Aurora

tooth fairy


----------



## SINC

fairy tail


----------



## Aurora

fairy godmother


----------



## SINC

fairy terminal


----------



## Aurora

terminal illness


----------



## SINC

terminal velocity


----------



## Aurora

railway terminal


----------



## SINC

railway ties


----------



## Aurora

neck ties


----------



## SINC

read neck


----------



## Aurora

neck line


----------



## SINC

line dance


----------



## Aurora

dance step


----------



## SINC

step aside


----------



## Aurora

stage aside


----------



## SINC

stage coach


----------



## Aurora

stage door (johnny)


----------



## SINC

door knob


----------



## Aurora

door prize


----------



## SINC

prize fight


----------



## Aurora

enter prize


----------



## SINC

donut enter


----------



## Aurora

enter active


----------



## SINC

active yeast


----------



## Aurora

active service


----------



## SINC

service station


----------



## Aurora

Service medal


----------



## SINC

medal play


----------



## Aurora

play ball


----------



## SINC

ball locks


----------



## Aurora

canal locks


----------



## SINC

locks myth


----------



## Aurora

locks in


----------



## SINC

in depth


----------



## Aurora

depth charge


----------



## SINC

cover charge


----------



## Aurora

cavalry charge


----------



## SINC

charge card


----------



## Aurora

electrical charge


----------



## SINC

battery charge


----------



## Aurora

dead battery


----------



## SINC

knead dead


----------



## Aurora

knead ypres


----------



## eMacMan

naught ypres


----------



## Aurora

naught guilty


----------



## eMacMan

naught icicle


----------



## Aurora

?


----------



## SINC

fear naught


----------



## Aurora

fear monger


----------



## SINC

fear sum


----------



## Aurora

loathe sum


----------



## SINC

hand sum


----------



## Aurora

hand made


----------



## SINC

made den


----------



## Aurora

milk made


----------



## SINC

chocolate milk


----------



## Aurora

chocolate cake


----------



## SINC

cake don


----------



## Aurora

don key


----------



## SINC

wish key


----------



## Aurora

key lime


----------



## SINC

lime rick


----------



## Aurora

rick shaw


----------



## SINC

dare rick


----------



## Aurora

dare devil


----------



## SINC

dust devil


----------



## Aurora

dust bunny


----------



## SINC

bugs bunny


----------



## Aurora

bunny hop


----------



## SINC

hop sing (remember Bonanza?)


----------



## Aurora

sock hop


----------



## SINC

sock tin


----------



## Aurora

tin type


----------



## SINC

tin smith


----------



## Aurora

tin lizzie


----------



## SINC

poo tin


----------



## Aurora

poo bear


----------



## SINC

bear nekid


----------



## Aurora

bear facts


----------



## SINC

bear faced


----------



## Aurora

faced off


----------



## SINC

off set


----------



## Aurora

set screw


----------



## SINC

key set


----------



## Aurora

key strokes


----------



## SINC

key bored


----------



## Aurora

key player


----------



## SINC

player safe


----------



## Aurora

safe house


----------



## SINC

fail safe


----------



## Aurora

safe cracker


----------



## SINC

animal cracker


----------



## Aurora

cracker barrel


----------



## SINC

barrel race


----------



## Aurora

bearing race


----------



## SINC

bearing see


----------



## Aurora

bearing gifts


----------



## SINC

birthday gifts


----------



## Aurora

birthday boy


----------



## SINC

boy wonder (Robin)


----------



## Aurora

wonder bread


----------



## SINC

bread pudding


----------



## Aurora

Christmas pudding


----------



## SINC

white Christmas


----------



## Aurora

white balance


----------



## SINC

speaker balance


----------



## Aurora

loud speaker


----------



## SINC

out loud


----------



## Aurora

out back


----------



## SINC

back lane


----------



## Aurora

back stabber


----------



## SINC

slot back


----------



## Aurora

slot machines


----------



## SINC

key slot


----------



## Aurora

slot car


----------



## SINC

car boy


----------



## Aurora

boy toy


----------



## SINC

bowls toy


----------



## Aurora

cereal bowls


----------



## SINC

cereal killer


----------



## Aurora

killer instinct


----------



## SINC

weed killer


----------



## Aurora

weed whacker


----------



## SINC

see weed


----------



## Aurora

see saw


----------



## SINC

saw buck


----------



## Aurora

buck naked


----------



## SINC

naked spur (Old Jimmy Stewart movie)


----------



## Aurora

naked eye


----------



## SINC

eye phone


----------



## Aurora

phone card


----------



## SINC

card shark


----------



## Aurora

library card


----------



## SINC

mobile library


----------



## Aurora

library book


----------



## SINC

book ends


----------



## Aurora

book keeper


----------



## SINC

ghoul keeper


----------



## SINC

ghoul lea


----------



## SINC

lea mans


----------



## Macmike41

every mans


----------



## bse5150

mans bridge


----------



## johnp

swinging bridge


----------



## SINC

bridge mode


----------



## Macmike41

Tower bridge


----------



## SINC

Devil's Tower (Wyoming)


----------



## Macmike41

Devil's domain (tax office beejacon )


----------



## SINC

domain change


----------



## Macmike41

change lanes


----------



## johnp

lens change


----------



## bse5150

ex change


----------



## SINC

change up (baseball anyone?)


----------



## Macmike41

change down (pre auto gearbox  )


----------



## SINC

down side


----------



## bse5150

up side


----------



## SINC

side wheys


----------



## bse5150

side burn


----------



## johnp

Far Side


----------



## bse5150

side step


----------



## Macmike41

step up


----------



## SINC

gal up


----------



## Macmike41

looked up


----------



## SINC

turn up


----------



## bse5150

up side


----------



## johnp

side winder


----------



## SINC

off side


----------



## johnp

peed off


----------



## SINC

santa peed


----------



## bse5150

santa claws


----------



## SINC

legal claws


----------



## bse5150

legal ease


----------



## SINC

ease mints


----------



## bse5150

trap ease


----------



## SINC

mouse trap


----------



## bse5150

speed trap


----------



## SINC

warp speed


----------



## bse5150

speed stir


----------



## SINC

stir fry


----------



## bse5150

fry day


----------



## SINC

bell fry


----------



## bse5150

bell bottom


----------



## johnp

bar bell


----------



## bse5150

bar bee


----------



## SINC

bee leave


----------



## bse5150

bee come


----------



## johnp

come along


----------



## SINC

along thyme


----------



## bse5150

thyme out


----------



## SINC

knight thyme


----------



## bse5150

knight mare


----------



## SINC

mare age


----------



## bse5150

age less


----------



## SINC

pour age


----------



## bse5150

age old


----------



## SINC

add age


----------



## bse5150

append age


----------



## SINC

age less


----------



## johnp

hair less


----------



## SINC

debone hair


----------



## SINC

hair apparent


----------



## Aurora

hair pin


----------



## Aurora

No takers I guess Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Asp pin


----------



## Aurora

pin money


----------



## SINC

pin boy 

(dating myself here)


----------



## Aurora

Had that job myself
High boy


----------



## SINC

high whey


----------



## Aurora

High Tea


----------



## SINC

might tea


----------



## Aurora

Dinah Might


----------



## SINC

allure might


----------



## Aurora

might ailer (guy who hems my pants)


----------



## SINC

ailer Ron


----------



## Aurora

elect ron


----------



## SINC

pros elect


----------



## Aurora

pros pecked


----------



## SINC

hen pecked


----------



## Aurora

hen party


----------



## SINC

ass hen


----------



## Aurora

hen house


----------



## SINC

house sing


----------



## Aurora

sing along


----------



## SINC

along march


----------



## Aurora

march break


----------



## SINC

break fluid


----------



## Aurora

break dancing


----------



## SINC

break fast


----------



## Aurora

fast tenor


----------



## SINC

tenor eleven


----------



## Aurora

tenor sax


----------



## SINC

sax son


----------



## Aurora

son net


----------



## SINC

net minder


----------



## Aurora

net gain


----------



## SINC

row gain


----------



## Aurora

row boat


----------



## SINC

boar row


----------



## Aurora

tidal boar


----------



## SINC

boar dome


----------



## bse5150

dome main


----------



## Aurora

main frame


----------



## SINC

thyme frame


----------



## Aurora

thyme bomb


----------



## bse5150

bomb shell


----------



## Aurora

shell game


----------



## SINC

see shell


----------



## bse5150

shell shock


----------



## Aurora

shock treatment


----------



## SINC

culture shock


----------



## Aurora

germ culture


----------



## bse5150

pop culture


----------



## SINC

pop cycle


----------



## Aurora

buy cycle


----------



## SINC

buy son


----------



## bse5150

son day


----------



## SINC

parse son


----------



## Aurora

parse nips


----------



## SINC

turn nips


----------



## bse5150

turn key


----------



## SINC

key bored


----------



## bse5150

lay bored


----------



## SINC

par lay


----------



## Aurora

par aid


----------



## SINC

arc aid


----------



## bse5150

lemon aid


----------



## SINC

reel lemon


----------



## Aurora

reel tore


----------



## SINC

tore meant


----------



## bse5150

meant or


----------



## SINC

or well


----------



## Aurora

well adjusted


----------



## SINC

well head


----------



## Aurora

head bangers


----------



## bse5150

head stone


----------



## SINC

stone age


----------



## Aurora

stone mason


----------



## SINC

mason airy


----------



## bse5150

mason jar


----------



## SINC

may jar


----------



## Aurora

jar gone


----------



## SINC

add jar


----------



## Aurora

add verb


----------



## SINC

add diction


----------



## bse5150

diction airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## Aurora

airy an


----------



## SINC

peek an


----------



## Aurora

peek oat


----------



## SINC

oat meal


----------



## Aurora

oat cakes


----------



## SINC

patty cakes


----------



## Aurora

cow patty


----------



## SINC

cow boy


----------



## bse5150

boy hood


----------



## Aurora

hood wink


----------



## SINC

hood latch


----------



## Aurora

latch key


----------



## bse5150

key hole


----------



## SINC

worm hole


----------



## bse5150

hole wheat


----------



## SINC

wheat tees


----------



## Aurora

wheat germ


----------



## SINC

germ free


----------



## Aurora

free dome


----------



## SINC

free willy


----------



## bse5150

free bee


----------



## SINC

bee hive


----------



## Aurora

bee line


----------



## SINC

line drive


----------



## bse5150

base line


----------



## SINC

first base


----------



## Aurora

first lady


----------



## SINC

lady bug


----------



## Aurora

Lady killer


----------



## bse5150

killer bees


----------



## SINC

bees mart


----------



## SINC

Bump.


----------



## Aurora

mini mart


----------



## SINC

wall mart


----------



## Aurora

mart teeny


----------



## SINC

outs mart


----------



## bse5150

mart tin


----------



## SINC

tin sell


----------



## bse5150

sell fish


----------



## Aurora

fish your


----------



## SINC

voyage your


----------



## bse5150

your right


----------



## Aurora

your in


----------



## SINC

fore in


----------



## bse5150

fore play


----------



## SINC

cam fore


----------



## Aurora

dash cam


----------



## SINC

dash sure


----------



## bse5150

dash hound


----------



## Aurora

dash bored


----------



## bse5150

bored dumb


----------



## Aurora

dumb waiter


----------



## SINC

dumb bell


----------



## Aurora

bell curve


----------



## SINC

bell tower


----------



## bse5150

ivory tower


----------



## SINC

tower heist


----------



## bse5150

gold heist


----------



## SINC

liquid gold


----------



## bse5150

liquid paper


----------



## SINC

paper mache


----------



## bse5150

paper plane


----------



## SINC

err plane


----------



## Aurora

err go


----------



## bse5150

err or


----------



## SINC

tear or


----------



## Aurora

tear duct


----------



## SINC

duct tape


----------



## Aurora

via duct


----------



## bse5150

aqua duct


----------



## SINC

con duct


----------



## Aurora

con cave


----------



## SINC

bat cave


----------



## Aurora

bat boy


----------



## SINC

boy wonder


----------



## Aurora

wonder struck


----------



## SINC

struck gold


----------



## bse5150

gold plated


----------



## SINC

fools gold


----------



## Aurora

fools russian (where angels fear to tread)


----------



## SINC

fools cap


----------



## bse5150

ice cap


----------



## Aurora

cap ability


----------



## SINC

cap gun


----------



## Aurora

show gun


----------



## bse5150

show stopper


----------



## Aurora

show boat


----------



## bse5150

fishing boat


----------



## SINC

boat eye


----------



## Aurora

boat ox


----------



## SINC

ox tale


----------



## bse5150

tell tale


----------



## SINC

breads tale


----------



## bse5150

tall tale


----------



## SINC

tale ho!


----------



## Aurora

ho down


----------



## SINC

ho norse


----------



## bse5150

norse men


----------



## SINC

core norse


----------



## bse5150

core duo


----------



## Aurora

core beliefs


----------



## bse5150

apple core


----------



## SINC

core respondents


----------



## Aurora

.


----------



## Aurora

core sets


----------



## SINC

sets pace


----------



## bse5150

pace car


----------



## SINC

crawls pace


----------



## Aurora

pace maker


----------



## SINC

peace maker


----------



## bse5150

peace meal


----------



## SINC

chess peace


----------



## Aurora

chess nut


----------



## SINC

nut case


----------



## bse5150

pee nut


----------



## SINC

crap pee


----------



## Aurora

crap game


----------



## SINC

crap shoot


----------



## bse5150

crap per


----------



## SINC

per suede


----------



## bse5150

per sun


----------



## Aurora

sun belt


----------



## bse5150

sun knee


----------



## SINC

knee dead


----------



## Aurora

knee pants


----------



## SINC

sweat pants


----------



## bse5150

sweat or


----------



## SINC

or bits


----------



## Aurora

or all


----------



## SINC

all wheys


----------



## Aurora

all edges


----------



## bse5150

all mighty


----------



## SINC

rex all


----------



## Aurora

all knowing


----------



## SINC

all inn


----------



## Aurora

inn keeper


----------



## bse5150

inn finite


----------



## SINC

inn sane


----------



## Aurora

sane tarry


----------



## SINC

sediment tarry


----------



## Aurora

tarry yaki


----------



## SINC

tarry bull


----------



## bse5150

bull crap


----------



## SINC

instant bull


----------



## Aurora

bull dozer


----------



## SINC

cay bull


----------



## bse5150

cay mart


----------



## Aurora

gets mart


----------



## bse5150

tar gets


----------



## Aurora

********


----------



## SINC

tar niche


----------



## bse5150

tar ball


----------



## Aurora

tar paper


----------



## bse5150

toilet paper


----------



## SINC

portable toilet


----------



## Macmike41

portable ipad


----------



## bse5150

portable computer


----------



## Aurora

computer literate


----------



## bse5150

computer program


----------



## SINC

computer log


----------



## Aurora

log cabin


----------



## bse5150

cabin net


----------



## SINC

cabin fever


----------



## Aurora

cabin crew


----------



## SINC

crew sirs


----------



## bse5150

crew cut


----------



## Aurora

upper cut


----------



## SINC

cut tickle


----------



## bse5150

cut less (the car)


----------



## Aurora

cut throat


----------



## SINC

strep throat


----------



## Aurora

deep throat


----------



## bse5150

deep space


----------



## SINC

space cadet


----------



## Aurora

closet space


----------



## SINC

broom closet


----------



## Aurora

broom aster


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> broom aster


Good one!

Broom Hilda


----------



## Aurora

Thanks Sinc.
broom ball


----------



## SINC

tum ball


----------



## Aurora

tum essence (no jpeg avail.)


----------



## SINC

ah tum


----------



## Aurora

good one too sinc.

tune ah


----------



## SINC

four tune


----------



## Aurora

four ever


----------



## SINC

their four


----------



## bse5150

four play


----------



## Aurora

four lock


----------



## SINC

lock cabbie


----------



## Aurora

lock down


----------



## SINC

down spout


----------



## Aurora

down grade


----------



## bse5150

grade school


----------



## SINC

school bus


----------



## bse5150

tour bus


----------



## SINC

bus tier


----------



## Aurora

bus king


----------



## SINC

wall king


----------



## bse5150

wall flower


----------



## Aurora

flower child


----------



## SINC

poster child


----------



## bse5150

foster child


----------



## SINC

foster brooks


----------



## Aurora

Mel Brooks


----------



## SINC

car mel


----------



## Aurora

car tunes


----------



## bse5150

loony tunes


----------



## SINC

loony bin


----------



## Aurora

bin laden


----------



## bse5150

bin go


----------



## Aurora

go fish


----------



## bse5150

fish inn


----------



## SINC

inn stink


----------



## Aurora

stink weed


----------



## SINC

bell stink


----------



## bse5150

bell boy


----------



## SINC

cow bell


----------



## Aurora

Bell curve


----------



## bse5150

bell bottom


----------



## Aurora

bottom feeder


----------



## SINC

rock bottom


----------



## Aurora

rock band


----------



## SINC

band age


----------



## Aurora

band width


----------



## bse5150

band aid


----------



## SINC

lemon aid


----------



## Aurora

aid decamp


----------



## SINC

first aid


----------



## Aurora

first lady


----------



## SINC

lady slipper


----------



## Aurora

lady bird


----------



## SINC

lady bug


----------



## Aurora

bug bear


----------



## SINC

bed bug


----------



## Aurora

bed lamb


----------



## SINC

lamb baste


----------



## Aurora

decimal baste


----------



## SINC

decimal point


----------



## Aurora

point duty


----------



## SINC

duty roster


----------



## Aurora

duty free


----------



## SINC

free trade


----------



## Aurora

trade union


----------



## SINC

union jack


----------



## Aurora

jack squat


----------



## SINC

jack boots


----------



## Aurora

boots traps


----------



## SINC

speed traps


----------



## Aurora

speed bump


----------



## SINC

bump purse


----------



## Aurora

bump kin


----------



## SINC

kin ship


----------



## Aurora

steward ship


----------



## SINC

ship shape


----------



## Aurora

ship mate


----------



## SINC

pry mate


----------



## Aurora

mate lot

(Thought I would go back to the ships again)


----------



## screature

car lot


----------



## Aurora

car pal

Welcome aboard screature


----------



## SINC

pal tree


----------



## Aurora

tree line


----------



## SINC

line up


----------



## Aurora

line dancing


----------



## SINC

brake dancing


----------



## Aurora

brake drums


----------



## SINC

brake fast


----------



## Aurora

brake even


----------



## SINC

even keel


----------



## Aurora

keel argo


----------



## SINC

argo knots


----------



## Aurora

knots mart


----------



## SINC

slip knots


----------



## Aurora

slip shod


----------



## SINC

mason shod


----------



## Aurora

mason jar


----------



## SINC

jar gone


----------



## Aurora

gone adds


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> gone adds


 :lmao:

sigh gone


----------



## Aurora

gone area


----------



## SINC

gone nurse


----------



## Aurora

nurse maid


----------



## SINC

hand maid


----------



## Aurora

hand some


----------



## bse5150

some thing


----------



## SINC

some ware


----------



## bse5150

ware house


----------



## Aurora

sports ware


----------



## SINC

ware four


----------



## Aurora

four poster


----------



## SINC

imp poster


----------



## Aurora

poster girl


----------



## SINC

cow girl


----------



## bse5150

cow bell


----------



## SINC

bell pepper


----------



## bse5150

doctor pepper


----------



## SINC

pepper spray


----------



## Aurora

spray paint


----------



## SINC

let spray


----------



## Aurora

let down


----------



## SINC

out let


----------



## bse5150

out house


----------



## Aurora

house guest


----------



## SINC

house bound


----------



## Aurora

bound aries


----------



## bse5150

homeward bound


----------



## Aurora

bound less


----------



## SINC

fear less


----------



## Aurora

less or


----------



## SINC

ten or


----------



## bse5150

ten net


----------



## Aurora

drag net


----------



## SINC

drag lion


----------



## Aurora

drag queen


----------



## SINC

trailer queen


----------



## Aurora

movie trailer


----------



## bse5150

horror movie


----------



## SINC

movie set


----------



## Aurora

movie star


----------



## SINC

star wars


----------



## Aurora

star tilling


----------



## SINC

pole star


----------



## Aurora

may pole


----------



## SINC

diss may


----------



## Aurora

diss enchanted


----------



## SINC

diss suede


----------



## bse5150

suede jacket


----------



## SINC

purse suede


----------



## Aurora

die purse


----------



## SINC

die sect


----------



## bse5150

die cast


----------



## SINC

four cast


----------



## Aurora

four tress


----------



## bse5150

tempt tress


----------



## SINC

con tempt


----------



## Aurora

con stable


----------



## bse5150

con man


----------



## Aurora

con tract


----------



## bse5150

tract or


----------



## SINC

tract shun


----------



## bse5150

mar shun


----------



## SINC

mar grit


----------



## Aurora

mar gin


----------



## bse5150

dry gin


----------



## SINC

gin sing


----------



## Aurora

ore gin


----------



## bse5150

ore rio


----------



## SINC

beef ore


----------



## Aurora

ore gone


----------



## SINC

add ore


----------



## Aurora

add apt


----------



## SINC

apt lea


----------



## Aurora

fortunate lea


----------



## SINC

lea side


----------



## Aurora

side dish


----------



## bse5150

soap dish


----------



## Aurora

soap opera


----------



## SINC

bar soap


----------



## bse5150

soap box


----------



## SINC

box lunch


----------



## Aurora

lunch room


----------



## bse5150

bath room


----------



## Aurora

steam bath


----------



## SINC

bath robe


----------



## Aurora

bath salts


----------



## SINC

bird bath


----------



## bse5150

bird cage


----------



## SINC

cage gee


----------



## Aurora

shark cage


----------



## bse5150

tiger shark


----------



## SINC

pool shark


----------



## Aurora

hockey pool


----------



## bse5150

hockey puck


----------



## SINC

puck drop


----------



## Aurora

drop kick


----------



## bse5150

kick start


----------



## Aurora

kick back


----------



## SINC

back draft


----------



## Aurora

draft horse


----------



## SINC

horse sense


----------



## bse5150

sixth sense


----------



## Aurora

non sense


----------



## SINC

non starter


----------



## Aurora

starter pistol


----------



## SINC

pistol whip


----------



## bse5150

horse whip


----------



## SINC

whip lash


----------



## Aurora

whip antennae


----------



## SINC

bull whip


----------



## Aurora

bull ring


----------



## SINC

ring tone


----------



## Aurora

wedding ring


----------



## SINC

bore ring


----------



## bse5150

bore dumb


----------



## Aurora

dunb bells


----------



## SINC

bells palsy


----------



## bse5150

hells bells


----------



## SINC

hells gate


----------



## bse5150

gate keeper


----------



## SINC

zoo keeper


----------



## bse5150

bee keeper


----------



## SINC

bee sides


----------



## Aurora

opposing sides


----------



## bse5150

in sides


----------



## Aurora

in crowd


----------



## SINC

crowd control


----------



## Aurora

control freak


----------



## bse5150

control panel


----------



## SINC

electrical panel


----------



## Aurora

electrical storm


----------



## SINC

storm front


----------



## Aurora

hail storm


----------



## SINC

hail mary


----------



## Aurora

hail Caesar


----------



## bse5150

caesar salad


----------



## SINC

salad bar


----------



## Aurora

bar sinister


----------



## bse5150

candy bar


----------



## SINC

draw bar


----------



## Aurora

lucky draw


----------



## SINC

lucky number


----------



## Aurora

number cruncher


----------



## bse5150

even number


----------



## SINC

even steven


----------



## bball2

even flow


----------



## SINC

flow rate


----------



## bse5150

tax rate


----------



## Aurora

thumb tax


----------



## SINC

sin tax


----------



## Aurora

bay sin


----------



## SINC

bomb bay


----------



## bse5150

bay door


----------



## Aurora

door mouse


----------



## SINC

mouse trap


----------



## Aurora

mouse pad


----------



## SINC

pad dock


----------



## bse5150

pad lock


----------



## Aurora

pad ray


----------



## SINC

four ray


----------



## Aurora

four hire


----------



## SINC

hire up


----------



## bse5150

up town


----------



## Aurora

town hall


----------



## bse5150

hall way


----------



## Aurora

way side


----------



## SINC

side ding


----------



## Aurora

gar ding


----------



## SINC

gar land


----------



## Aurora

land lord


----------



## SINC

land hoe


----------



## bse5150

wet land


----------



## SINC

awl wet


----------



## Aurora

awl powerful


----------



## SINC

catch awl


----------



## Aurora

catch phrase


----------



## SINC

phrase sir (river)


----------



## Aurora

sir loin


----------



## SINC

purr loin


----------



## Aurora

purr capita


----------



## SINC

purr chase


----------



## Aurora

chase lounge


----------



## SINC

lounge lizard


----------



## SINC

tents pace


----------



## Aurora

pace car


----------



## bball2

frenzied pace


----------



## SINC

pace afire


----------



## Aurora

pace maker


----------



## SINC

crawls pace


----------



## Aurora

pace setter


----------



## SINC

irish setter


----------



## bball2

irish whiskey


----------



## Aurora

whiskey sour


----------



## SINC

sour puss


----------



## Aurora

sour mash


----------



## SINC

monster mash


----------



## Aurora

monster cables


----------



## screature

monster trucks


----------



## SINC

trucks top


----------



## Aurora

top drawer


----------



## screature

top all


----------



## Aurora

carrot top


----------



## SINC

top drawer


----------



## Aurora

Aurora said:


> top drawer


Sorry Sinc

top sergeant


----------



## SINC

My fault, didn't look back on iPhone. 

top end


----------



## Aurora

end game


----------



## SINC

game show


----------



## Aurora

show gun


----------



## SINC

gun shy


----------



## bball2

plasma gun


----------



## Aurora

gun area (Sorry 'bout that)


----------



## SINC

area code


----------



## Aurora

code blue


----------



## SINC

blue buoy


----------



## screature

buoy ant


----------



## SINC

car buoy


----------



## Aurora

car navel


----------



## fjnmusic

Navel gazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurora

navel battle


----------



## SINC

battle ship


----------



## Aurora

ship shape


----------



## SINC

worse ship


----------



## Aurora

kin ship


----------



## SINC

sharks kin


----------



## Aurora

loan sharks


----------



## SINC

allah loan


----------



## Aurora

loan sum


----------



## SINC

hole sum


----------



## Aurora

hole wheat


----------



## SINC

wheat tees


----------



## Aurora

tees hop


----------



## SINC

par tees


----------



## Aurora

par tickle


----------



## SINC

par snips


----------



## Aurora

par boil


----------



## SINC

boil over


----------



## Aurora

over achiever


----------



## SINC

over wait


----------



## Aurora

wait list


----------



## SINC

wait less


----------



## Aurora

clue less


----------



## SINC

moire less


----------



## Aurora

less on


----------



## SINC

yuk on


----------



## Aurora

on line


----------



## SINC

chalk line


----------



## Aurora

line dancing


----------



## SINC

betting line


----------



## Aurora

betting shop


----------



## SINC

chop shop


----------



## Aurora

shop steward


----------



## SINC

would shop


----------



## bball2

candy shop


----------



## Aurora

eye candy


----------



## SINC

eye phone


----------



## Aurora

eye sing


----------



## SINC

pink eye


----------



## Aurora

eye lashes


----------



## SINC

fifty lashes


----------



## Aurora

Labatts fifty


----------



## SINC

fifty scents


----------



## Aurora

non scents


----------



## bse5150

fresh scents


----------



## SINC

fresh air


----------



## Aurora

air guitar


----------



## SINC

air rate


----------



## Aurora

rate fie


----------



## SINC

cell fie


----------



## Aurora

cell abate


----------



## SINC

cell abrasion


----------



## Aurora

cell tick


----------



## bse5150

cell phone


----------



## Aurora

cell airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## Aurora

yeah low


----------



## SINC

low bawl


----------



## Aurora

low rider


----------



## SINC

bell low


----------



## bball2

tinker bell


----------



## bse5150

bell hop


----------



## Aurora

hop sing (Are you old enough to remember him?)


----------



## bse5150

sing along


----------



## Aurora

cur sing


----------



## screature

Sing Sing


----------



## Aurora

sing coal


----------



## screature

sing goal


----------



## Aurora

goal keeper


----------



## bse5150

goal lee


----------



## Aurora

bur lee


----------



## SINC

tim bur


----------



## bse5150

bur bank


----------



## SINC

bank curse


----------



## Aurora

bank left


----------



## bse5150

left tea


----------



## SINC

my tea


----------



## Aurora

tea light


----------



## SINC

mount tea


----------



## Aurora

tea time


----------



## bse5150

time lee


----------



## SINC

serve time


----------



## Vexel

Serve Man


----------



## bse5150

man hunt


----------



## SINC

Hey Vex! Welcome back!

Man overboard


----------



## Aurora

knee britches


----------



## SINC

knee ling


----------



## Aurora

ling weenie


----------



## SINC

star ling


----------



## Aurora

star telling


----------



## SINC

telling lyes


----------



## Aurora

chore telling


----------



## bse5150

telling tales


----------



## SINC

tales pin


----------



## Aurora

Canterbury tales


----------



## SINC

ferry tales


----------



## screature

fairy tales


----------



## Aurora

fairy godmother


----------



## bse5150

fairy boat


----------



## Aurora

boat swain


----------



## bse5150

boat anchor


----------



## SINC

news anchor


----------



## bse5150

good news


----------



## Aurora

good hunting


----------



## bse5150

good buy


----------



## Aurora

city mouse


----------



## SINC

sin city


----------



## Aurora

sin tax


----------



## SINC

cow sin


----------



## Aurora

moss cow


----------



## SINC

cow town (Calgary)


----------



## Aurora

cow lick


----------



## SINC

lick cur


----------



## Aurora

cur sorry


----------



## SINC

oz cur


----------



## Aurora

oz moses


----------



## SINC

therm moses


----------



## Aurora

therm adore


----------



## SINC

open adore


----------



## Aurora

open sesame


----------



## SINC

British Open


----------



## Aurora

British Isles


----------



## SINC

British ale


----------



## Aurora

ale wife


----------



## SINC

tents ale


----------



## Aurora

inn tents


----------



## SINC

fore inn


----------



## Aurora

fore shadow


----------



## SINC

fore seasons


----------



## Aurora

seasons greetings


----------



## SINC

seasons alt


----------



## Aurora

alt erred


----------



## SINC

summers alt


----------



## Aurora

cob alt


----------



## Joewilliamsca

Cob salad


----------



## Aurora

salad days


----------



## SINC

days seas


----------



## Aurora

seas lug


----------



## SINC

lug gauge


----------



## Aurora

lug nut


----------



## SINC

doe nut


----------



## Aurora

doe eyed


----------



## SINC

eyed dine


----------



## Aurora

dine azores


----------



## SINC

dine out


----------



## Aurora

shout out


----------



## SINC

burn out


----------



## Aurora

out house


----------



## SINC

house warming


----------



## Aurora

warming oven


----------



## SINC

oven door


----------



## Aurora

door mouse


----------



## SINC

door mint


----------



## Aurora

mint sauce


----------



## SINC

sauce sage


----------



## Aurora

sage brush


----------



## SINC

air brush


----------



## Aurora

air guitar


----------



## SINC

air plain


----------



## Aurora

plain tiff


----------



## SINC

tiff fanny


----------



## Aurora

fanny pack


----------



## bse5150

pack age


----------



## Aurora

pack drill


----------



## bse5150

drill ed


----------



## Aurora

fire drill


----------



## SINC

bon fire


----------



## Aurora

Bon appetite


----------



## bse5150

bon jovi


----------



## SINC

rib bon


----------



## Aurora

rib fest


----------



## bse5150

in fest


----------



## SINC

fest terse


----------



## Aurora

bar terse


----------



## SINC

bar lee


----------



## Aurora

bar sinister


----------



## SINC

lump bar


----------



## Aurora

bar codes


----------



## SINC

bar nickels


----------



## Aurora

good one ^^
bar stool (keep it clean)


----------



## SINC

stool pigeon


----------



## Aurora

pigeon toad


----------



## Joewilliamsca

Spotted Toad


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

spotted owl


----------



## Aurora

owl butterfly


----------



## SINC

barn owl


----------



## Aurora

barn yard


----------



## SINC

yard sail


----------



## Aurora

school yard


----------



## SINC

yard birds


----------



## Aurora

yard arm


----------



## SINC

arm mistress


----------



## Aurora

arm mature


----------



## bse5150

arm strong


----------



## Aurora

strong hold


----------



## SINC

choke hold


----------



## Aurora

choke cherries


----------



## SINC

arte choke


----------



## Aurora

arte fact


----------



## SINC

sump arte


----------



## Aurora

arte full


----------



## SINC

full lure 

(brush man)


----------



## Aurora

full disclosure


----------



## SINC

care full


----------



## Aurora

home care


----------



## SINC

home body


----------



## Aurora

body parts


----------



## SINC

sum body


----------



## Aurora

whole sum


----------



## SINC

boo sum


----------



## Aurora

or
boo bee


----------



## SINC

pica boo


----------



## Aurora

pica card (any card)


----------



## SINC

pica dilly


----------



## gastonbuffet

Pic a topic.........and stick with it!


----------



## SINC

topic all

Well, well, very long time no see, gastonbuffet!


----------



## Aurora

all knowing


----------



## SINC

knowing look


----------



## Aurora

look alike


----------



## SINC

kind alike


----------



## Aurora

man kind


----------



## SINC

kind ling


----------



## Aurora

ling cup


----------



## SINC

cup pulls


----------



## Aurora

nay pulls


----------



## SINC

jar nay


----------



## Aurora

jar gone


----------



## SINC

jar red


----------



## Aurora

red act


----------



## SINC

act shun


----------



## Aurora

imp act


----------



## SINC

parson imp


----------



## Aurora

imp position


----------



## SINC

imp roper


----------



## Aurora

calf roper


----------



## Joewilliamsca

Baby calf


----------



## bse5150

baby doll


----------



## SINC

doll face


----------



## bse5150

face lift


----------



## SINC

fork lift


----------



## Aurora

tuning fork


----------



## SINC

fork over


----------



## bse5150

over pass


----------



## SINC

forward pass


----------



## bse5150

fast forward


----------



## SINC

fast won


----------



## Aurora

won ton


----------



## SINC

won self


----------



## bse5150

self fish


----------



## SINC

fish sherman


----------



## bse5150

sherman tank


----------



## SINC

dunk tank


----------



## bse5150

tank top


----------



## SINC

top drawer


----------



## Aurora

sock drawer


----------



## SINC

wind sock


----------



## Aurora

sock hop


----------



## SINC

machines hop


----------



## bse5150

hip hop


----------



## Aurora

hip flask


----------



## bse5150

hip stir


----------



## SINC

stir crazy


----------



## Aurora

stir fry


----------



## SINC

fry day


----------



## bse5150

day light


----------



## Aurora

light duties


----------



## SINC

flash light


----------



## bse5150

flash drive


----------



## SINC

flash bulb


----------



## Aurora

tulip bulb


----------



## SINC

bulb bus


----------



## bse5150

bus tea


----------



## SINC

bus barn


----------



## Aurora

barn dance


----------



## bse5150

folk dance


----------



## SINC

dance card


----------



## bse5150

credit card


----------



## Aurora

credit rating


----------



## SINC

credit line


----------



## bse5150

fee line


----------



## Aurora

fee bull


----------



## bse5150

bull let


----------



## SINC

Let us


----------



## bse5150

feet us


----------



## SINC

cold feet


----------



## Aurora

cold beer


----------



## SINC

beer garden


----------



## bse5150

beer bottle


----------



## SINC

wine bottle


----------



## Aurora

wine bar


----------



## SINC

bar nun


----------



## Aurora

nun airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## Aurora

moment airy


----------



## SINC

station airy


----------



## Aurora

central station


----------



## bse5150

police station


----------



## Aurora

police record


----------



## SINC

record player


----------



## bse5150

john player


----------



## SINC

player piano


----------



## Aurora

piano roll
(to play on your player piano Sinc)


----------



## bse5150

spring roll


----------



## SINC

spring thyme


----------



## Aurora

thyme flies
(when you're having fun)


----------



## SINC

fruit flies


----------



## bse5150

fruit basket


----------



## SINC

basket case


----------



## bse5150

brief case


----------



## SINC

case meant


----------



## Aurora

case worker


----------



## SINC

worker bees


----------



## bse5150

bees wax


----------



## Aurora

wax paper


----------



## SINC

paper cut


----------



## Aurora

short cut


----------



## SINC

short changed


----------



## bse5150

ex changed


----------



## SINC

fed ex


----------



## bse5150

ex ample


----------



## SINC

ex sell


----------



## Aurora

ex wife


----------



## bse5150

mid wife


----------



## Aurora

fish wife


----------



## SINC

fish hook


----------



## bse5150

captain hook


----------



## Aurora

captain kangaroo


----------



## SINC

teem captain


----------



## Aurora

teem ate


----------



## SINC

ate teen


----------



## Aurora

resin ate


----------



## bse5150

resin casting


----------



## SINC

casting call


----------



## Aurora

call era


----------



## bse5150

call log


----------



## SINC

log gearhead


----------



## Aurora

log jam


----------



## SINC

jam tart


----------



## bse5150

pop tart


----------



## Aurora

pop art


----------



## SINC

art tickle


----------



## Aurora

tickle trunk (Mr. Dressup)


----------



## SINC

steamer trunk


----------



## Aurora

trunk call


----------



## bse5150

call sign


----------



## SINC

sign language


----------



## Aurora

foul language


----------



## SINC

water foul


----------



## Aurora

foul ball


----------



## SINC

gum ball


----------



## Aurora

gum boots


----------



## bse5150

jack boots


----------



## Aurora

jack russell


----------



## SINC

jack sun


----------



## Aurora

sun belt


----------



## SINC

bible belt


----------



## bse5150

bible thumper


----------



## SINC

wholly bible


----------



## bse5150

wholly water


----------



## Aurora

water spout


----------



## SINC

drain spout


----------



## Aurora

brain drain


----------



## SINC

brain fart


----------



## Aurora

pea brain


----------



## SINC

snap pea


----------



## bse5150

snap on


----------



## Aurora

snap dragon


----------



## SINC

toddler snap


----------



## Aurora

snap decision


----------



## SINC

decision thyme


----------



## bse5150

thyme machine


----------



## Aurora

machine language


----------



## bse5150

english language


----------



## SINC

english bay


----------



## bse5150

bomb bay


----------



## SINC

wash bay


----------



## Aurora

wash board


----------



## SINC

board stiff


----------



## Aurora

stiff drink


----------



## SINC

drink beer


----------



## bse5150

beer pitcher


----------



## SINC

baseball pitcher


----------



## bse5150

baseball card


----------



## SINC

plaque card


----------



## Aurora

dental plaque


----------



## bse5150

dental floss


----------



## Aurora

dental hygiene


----------



## SINC

Hygiene knee


----------



## bse5150

knee pad


----------



## SINC

hippy pad


----------



## Aurora

foot pad


----------



## bse5150

foot wear


----------



## SINC

wear house


----------



## Aurora

house arrest


----------



## SINC

house warming


----------



## bse5150

crack house


----------



## Aurora

house guest


----------



## SINC

guest parking


----------



## bse5150

free parking


----------



## Aurora

parking meter


----------



## SINC

meter made


----------



## Aurora

home made


----------



## SINC

hand made


----------



## bse5150

hand sum


----------



## SINC

sum place


----------



## Aurora

place kick


----------



## SINC

drop kick


----------



## bse5150

drop box


----------



## SINC

box lunch


----------



## Aurora

box cutters


----------



## SINC

cutters lay


----------



## screature

lay over


----------



## Aurora

over acting


----------



## bse5150

over pass


----------



## SINC

pass port


----------



## Aurora

pass word


----------



## SINC

word smith


----------



## Aurora

cross word


----------



## SINC

cross wind


----------



## Aurora

wind chimes


----------



## bse5150

wind doe


----------



## SINC

doe swash


----------



## Aurora

swash buckler


----------



## SINC

buckler clasp


----------



## Aurora

hair clasp


----------



## SINC

hair loom


----------



## bse5150

long hair


----------



## SINC

fir long


----------



## bse5150

fir low


----------



## Aurora

low brow


----------



## SINC

brow sir


----------



## Aurora

sir loin


----------



## SINC

sir press


----------



## Aurora

pants press


----------



## SINC

garlic press


----------



## bse5150

free press


----------



## Aurora

press gang


----------



## SINC

gang whey


----------



## Aurora

whey farer


----------



## SINC

farer way


----------



## bse5150

one way


----------



## SINC

job one


----------



## Aurora

job hunter


----------



## SINC

job less


----------



## Aurora

job creation


----------



## SINC

creation nest


----------



## bse5150

nest egg


----------



## Aurora

egg head


----------



## bse5150

head cheese


----------



## Aurora

cheese cloth


----------



## SINC

cheese fritter


----------



## bse5150

apple fritter


----------



## SINC

big apple


----------



## bse5150

big top


----------



## SINC

top dog


----------



## Aurora

dog ear


----------



## SINC

ear worm


----------



## Aurora

ear wig


----------



## bse5150

wig gull


----------



## Aurora

gull able


----------



## SINC

able bodied


----------



## Aurora

do able


----------



## SINC

mountain do


----------



## Aurora

mountain biker


----------



## bse5150

biker gang


----------



## SINC

gang green


----------



## fjnmusic

Green lantern


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

ever green


----------



## bse5150

ever ready


----------



## SINC

ready set


----------



## Aurora

set tee


----------



## SINC

tee pea


----------



## bse5150

tee shirt


----------



## Aurora

dress shirt


----------



## bse5150

dirty shirt


----------



## SINC

dirty deed


----------



## Aurora

land deed


----------



## bse5150

land owner


----------



## Aurora

owner us


----------



## SINC

aback us


----------



## Aurora

us ability


----------



## bse5150

inn ability


----------



## SINC

toon inn


----------



## bse5150

inn keeper


----------



## Aurora

inn tact


----------



## bse5150

inn sure


----------



## SINC

four inn


----------



## Aurora

four ever


----------



## bse5150

four skin


----------



## Aurora

skin tight


----------



## SINC

sleep tight


----------



## Aurora

sleep over


----------



## SINC

over bite


----------



## Aurora

bite me


----------



## SINC

chi me


----------



## bse5150

me me


----------



## Aurora

me knee


----------



## SINC

knee highs


----------



## Aurora

highs treat


----------



## bse5150

treat tea


----------



## SINC

tea bag


----------



## Aurora

bag man


----------



## SINC

bag gauge


----------



## Aurora

green gauge


----------



## SINC

green hornet


----------



## Aurora

village green


----------



## SINC

village idiot


----------



## Aurora

idiot cards


----------



## bse5150

business cards


----------



## Aurora

business plan


----------



## SINC

plan ahead


----------



## Aurora

master plan


----------



## SINC

plan bee


----------



## Aurora

bee line


----------



## SINC

line drive


----------



## bse5150

disk drive


----------



## SINC

drive train


----------



## Aurora

train wreck


----------



## SINC

wreck cage


----------



## Aurora

cage dancer


----------



## SINC

cage gee


----------



## bse5150

rusty cage


----------



## SINC

rusty rooster (Friendly Giant anyone?)


----------



## Aurora

rusty nail (I'll drink to that)


----------



## SINC

nail biter


----------



## Aurora

nail polish


----------



## SINC

polish embassy


----------



## bse5150

polish sausage


----------



## SINC

breakfast sausage


----------



## Aurora

sausage rolls


----------



## SINC

rolls royce


----------



## Aurora

toilet rolls


----------



## SINC

toilet paper


----------



## Aurora

paper trail


----------



## SINC

trail mix


----------



## Aurora

cake mix


----------



## SINC

cake walk


----------



## Aurora

walk man


----------



## SINC

burning man


----------



## Aurora

burning bush


----------



## SINC

bush camp


----------



## Aurora

camp fire


----------



## bse5150

forest fire


----------



## SINC

sherwood forest


----------



## bse5150

sherwood village


----------



## Aurora

village people


----------



## SINC

people person


----------



## bse5150

person able


----------



## Aurora

person ally


----------



## SINC

ally cat


----------



## Aurora

cat sup


----------



## bse5150

tom cat


----------



## SINC

cat nip


----------



## bse5150

nip pull


----------



## Aurora

pull over


----------



## SINC

over cast


----------



## bse5150

cast away


----------



## SINC

cast line


----------



## bse5150

line drive


----------



## Aurora

drive way


----------



## SINC

way side


----------



## bse5150

side step


----------



## SINC

curb side


----------



## Aurora

side arms


----------



## SINC

arms ling


----------



## Aurora

arms length


----------



## bse5150

arms race


----------



## SINC

foot race


----------



## bse5150

foot ball


----------



## SINC

ball diamond


----------



## Aurora

diamond back


----------



## SINC

back draft


----------



## Aurora

draft dodger


----------



## bse5150

draft beer


----------



## SINC

beer mug


----------



## bse5150

root beer


----------



## SINC

root caws


----------



## Aurora

root canal


----------



## bse5150

panama canal


----------



## SINC

canal locke


----------



## Aurora

canal barge


----------



## SINC

barge inn


----------



## bse5150

inn keeper


----------



## SINC

keeper going


----------



## bse5150

bee keeper


----------



## SINC

bee sting


----------



## bse5150

sting ray


----------



## Aurora

ray gun (zap)


----------



## bse5150

ray on


----------



## Aurora

on tray


----------



## SINC

tray tour


----------



## Aurora

reckon tour


----------



## bse5150

tour bus


----------



## Aurora

bus boy


----------



## SINC

boy wonder


----------



## Aurora

wonder land


----------



## SINC

land hoe


----------



## Aurora

hoe hum


----------



## SINC

hum drum


----------



## Aurora

drum beat


----------



## SINC

hart beat


----------



## bse5150

hart attack


----------



## SINC

attack mode


----------



## bse5150

come mode


----------



## Aurora

come back


----------



## bse5150

quarter back


----------



## Aurora

back lash


----------



## bse5150

eye lash


----------



## Aurora

eye witness


----------



## SINC

eye yam 

(what I yam) - Popeye


----------



## Aurora

eye candy


----------



## SINC

candy apple


----------



## Aurora

apple care


----------



## SINC

care giver


----------



## Aurora

care actor


----------



## SINC

care rayon


----------



## bse5150

care full


----------



## SINC

care catcher


----------



## Aurora

dream catcher


----------



## bse5150

dog catcher


----------



## Aurora

dog tired


----------



## SINC

hound dog


----------



## Aurora

dog fight


----------



## SINC

fight night


----------



## bse5150

ladies night


----------



## SINC

night hawk


----------



## Aurora

night light


----------



## SINC

night train


----------



## Aurora

night fall


----------



## bse5150

fall guy


----------



## SINC

land fall


----------



## Aurora

fall ability


----------



## SINC

tee fall


----------



## bse5150

tee shirt


----------



## SINC

shirt sleeves


----------



## bse5150

record sleeves


----------



## Aurora

record player


----------



## SINC

record ding


----------



## bse5150

ding dong


----------



## Aurora

dong gull


----------



## bse5150

see gull


----------



## SINC

class see


----------



## bse5150

class mate


----------



## SINC

czech mate


----------



## Aurora

czech valve


----------



## SINC

blanc czech


----------



## Aurora

czech mark


----------



## SINC

mark thyme


----------



## Aurora

top mark


----------



## SINC

flat top


----------



## Aurora

flat line


----------



## SINC

chalk line


----------



## bse5150

line up


----------



## SINC

batter up


----------



## Aurora

cookie batter


----------



## bse5150

cookie dough


----------



## Aurora

cookie cutter


----------



## bse5150

cookie sheet


----------



## Aurora

sheet lightning


----------



## SINC

white lightning


----------



## Aurora

white noise


----------



## SINC

noise level


----------



## Aurora

level headed


----------



## bse5150

bull headed


----------



## Aurora

bull fiddle


----------



## SINC

instant bull


----------



## Aurora

instant coffee


----------



## SINC

coffee crisp


----------



## bse5150

apple crisp


----------



## Aurora

apple polisher


----------



## bse5150

shoe polisher


----------



## SINC

cash shoe


----------



## bse5150

cash ear


----------



## Aurora

cash mere


----------



## SINC

mere lea


----------



## bse5150

mere ore


----------



## SINC

iron ore


----------



## Aurora

ore gone


----------



## SINC

gone ads


----------



## Aurora

gone fission


----------



## SINC

fission rod


----------



## Aurora

rod dent


----------



## SINC

her rod


----------



## bse5150

hot rod


----------



## SINC

read hot


----------



## bse5150

read dee


----------



## SINC

dee lux


----------



## bse5150

dee light


----------



## SINC

light years


----------



## bse5150

light bulb


----------



## SINC

bulb bus


----------



## Aurora

bus cur


----------



## SINC

cur ear


----------



## Aurora

cur dell


----------



## bse5150

cur rent


----------



## Aurora

cur sir


----------



## SINC

sir cull


----------



## bse5150

sir men


----------



## SINC

men shun


----------



## Aurora

men ace


----------



## SINC

ace high


----------



## Aurora

high doubt


----------



## SINC

know doubt


----------



## Aurora

know bell


----------



## SINC

bell owes


----------



## Aurora

bell media


----------



## bse5150

taco bell


----------



## Aurora

taco meter


----------



## SINC

meter made


----------



## Aurora

union made


----------



## bse5150

man made


----------



## Aurora

made marrying (Robin Hood's squeeze)


----------



## SINC

made den


----------



## Aurora

den city


----------



## SINC

city sin


----------



## bse5150

sim city (great game, one of my favs)


----------



## SINC

paw sim


----------



## Aurora

sim ply


----------



## bse5150

sim bull


----------



## Aurora

bull ion


----------



## SINC

bull durham


----------



## Aurora

durham quilt


----------



## SINC

durham wheat


----------



## Aurora

wheat field


----------



## SINC

field trial


----------



## Aurora

trial balloon


----------



## SINC

whether balloon


----------



## bse5150

whether map


----------



## SINC

map legend


----------



## bse5150

legend airy


----------



## SINC

airy all


----------



## bse5150

carry all


----------



## Aurora

all knowing


----------



## SINC

all rite


----------



## Aurora

sacred rite


----------



## SINC

rite whey


----------



## Aurora

whey cool


----------



## SINC

cool doff


----------



## Aurora

pee doff


----------



## SINC

snoop pee


----------



## bse5150

pee air


----------



## SINC

air plain


----------



## bse5150

macbook air


----------



## SINC

debone air


----------



## bse5150

air or


----------



## Aurora

air guitar


----------



## bse5150

steel guitar


----------



## SINC

steel abase


----------



## Aurora

steel magnolias (great movie)


----------



## SINC

mano steel


----------



## Aurora

steel drum


----------



## SINC

hum drum


----------



## Aurora

hum adore


----------



## SINC

hum an


----------



## Aurora

ant hum


----------



## SINC

ant hill


----------



## Aurora

ant agonize


----------



## SINC

mute ant


----------



## bse5150

mute button


----------



## Aurora

button hole


----------



## SINC

hole thing


----------



## bse5150

nineteenth hole


----------



## Aurora

hole grain


----------



## SINC

would grain


----------



## Aurora

would alcohol


----------



## SINC

alcohol rub


----------



## Aurora

rub icon


----------



## SINC

icon nick


----------



## bse5150

beat nick


----------



## SINC

saint nick


----------



## bse5150

nick name


----------



## Aurora

nick nack


----------



## SINC

nack curse


----------



## Aurora

curse err


----------



## SINC

err row


----------



## Aurora

row housing


----------



## bse5150

death row


----------



## SINC

death star


----------



## bse5150

black death


----------



## SINC

black bored


----------



## Aurora

bored room


----------



## SINC

room bah


----------



## bse5150

room mate


----------



## SINC

consume mate


----------



## bse5150

coffee mate


----------



## Aurora

mate lot


----------



## SINC

lot toe


----------



## bse5150

toe nail


----------



## SINC

nail biter


----------



## bse5150

nail gun


----------



## Aurora

nail file


----------



## SINC

pro file


----------



## bse5150

pro life


----------



## Aurora

life sentence


----------



## bse5150

life insurance


----------



## SINC

high life 

(Miller preferably)


----------



## bse5150

high tide


----------



## SINC

high thyme


----------



## Aurora

high heels


----------



## SINC

heels per


----------



## Aurora

per diem


----------



## SINC

per month


----------



## bse5150

mid month


----------



## Aurora

mid term


----------



## SINC

term limit


----------



## Aurora

term paper


----------



## SINC

paper moon


----------



## Aurora

moon struck


----------



## SINC

struck oil


----------



## bse5150

thunder struck


----------



## SINC

thunder rode


----------



## Aurora

thunder pot


----------



## SINC

pot able


----------



## Aurora

able bodied


----------



## SINC

comfort able


----------



## Aurora

able seaman


----------



## SINC

make able


----------



## Aurora

make shift


----------



## bse5150

shift worker


----------



## SINC

shift gears


----------



## Aurora

shift less


----------



## SINC

tilt shift


----------



## bse5150

shift key


----------



## Aurora

key note


----------



## SINC

wish key


----------



## Aurora

wish bone


----------



## SINC

bone dry


----------



## Aurora

bone appetite


----------



## SINC

tee bone


----------



## Aurora

par tee


----------



## bse5150

golf tee


----------



## SINC

tee cher


----------



## bse5150

tee shirt


----------



## SINC

shirt sleeves


----------



## bse5150

shirt less


----------



## SINC

Hawaiian shirt


----------



## Aurora

Hawaiian guitar


----------



## SINC

ayer guitar


----------



## Aurora

ayer conditioner


----------



## screature

hair conditioner


----------



## SINC

march hair


----------



## Aurora

march past


----------



## SINC

past tense


----------



## Aurora

past oral


----------



## SINC

pink oral


----------



## Aurora

pink elephant


----------



## SINC

pink panther


----------



## Aurora

panther tank (German with a lisp)


----------



## bse5150

tank top


----------



## Aurora

top gun


----------



## SINC

top pick


----------



## Aurora

tooth pick


----------



## SINC

pick axe


----------



## Aurora

axe man


----------



## bse5150

man lee


----------



## Aurora

man cave


----------



## SINC

cave inn


----------



## Aurora

cave bear


----------



## SINC

bear facts


----------



## Aurora

facts machine


----------



## SINC

sound machine


----------



## bse5150

sound stage


----------



## SINC

stage coach


----------



## Aurora

stage left


----------



## bse5150

left hand


----------



## SINC

hand off


----------



## Aurora

hand grenade


----------



## SINC

fore hand


----------



## bse5150

fore hundred


----------



## SINC

fore score


----------



## Aurora

score keeper


----------



## SINC

apple score


----------



## Aurora

pine apple


----------



## SINC

skeletons pine


----------



## bse5150

pine tree


----------



## Aurora

pine cone


----------



## SINC

cone head


----------



## Aurora

traffic cone


----------



## bse5150

traffic lite


----------



## SINC

lite sores


----------



## bse5150

cold sores


----------



## SINC

cold cuts


----------



## bse5150

fresh cuts


----------



## SINC

fresh blood


----------



## Aurora

blood brothers


----------



## SINC

marks brothers


----------



## Aurora

top marks


----------



## bse5150

top flight


----------



## SINC

big top


----------



## Aurora

top less


----------



## bse5150

pay less


----------



## SINC

pay pal


----------



## bse5150

pay check


----------



## SINC

check mate


----------



## Aurora

mate real


----------



## SINC

fishing real


----------



## Aurora

real housewives


----------



## bse5150

real estate


----------



## SINC

mount real


----------



## Aurora

real eyes


----------



## bse5150

cross eyes


----------



## SINC

read cross


----------



## Aurora

cross ant


----------



## SINC

ant acid


----------



## Aurora

drop acid


----------



## bse5150

eye drop


----------



## Aurora

eye candy


----------



## bse5150

candy shop


----------



## Aurora

candy cane


----------



## SINC

hurry cane


----------



## Aurora

cane mutiny


----------



## bse5150

sugar cane


----------



## SINC

are cane


----------



## Aurora

cure are


----------



## SINC

tart are


----------



## bse5150

butter tart


----------



## SINC

butter churn


----------



## Aurora

butter fly


----------



## bse5150

fly ball


----------



## SINC

ball diamond


----------



## Aurora

diamond back


----------



## bse5150

back pack


----------



## SINC

ice pack


----------



## bse5150

pack age


----------



## SINC

four age


----------



## bse5150

pour age


----------



## SINC

pour trait


----------



## bse5150

trait or


----------



## SINC

tear or


----------



## bse5150

or bit


----------



## SINC

bit sea


----------



## Aurora

sea horse


----------



## SINC

horse scents


----------



## Aurora

horse throat


----------



## bse5150

deep throat


----------



## Aurora

deep fried


----------



## SINC

fried eggs


----------



## Aurora

eggs ample


----------



## bse5150

rotten eggs


----------



## SINC

dozen eggs


----------



## Aurora

eggs hell


----------



## bse5150

eggs benedict


----------



## SINC

benedict teen


----------



## bse5150

can teen


----------



## Aurora

teen idol


----------



## SINC

idol eyes


----------



## Aurora

idol hands


----------



## bse5150

hands free


----------



## SINC

free lance


----------



## bse5150

free bird


----------



## Aurora

bird strike


----------



## bse5150

lightning strike


----------



## SINC

strike won


----------



## Aurora

won ton


----------



## SINC

thai won


----------



## Aurora

thai game


----------



## SINC

beau thai


----------



## Aurora

beau legged


----------



## SINC

beau geste


----------



## Aurora

beau sun


----------



## SINC

sun daze


----------



## Aurora

holly daze


----------



## SINC

holly hocks


----------



## bse5150

holly would


----------



## Aurora

would stove


----------



## SINC

stove pipe


----------



## bse5150

pipe dream


----------



## SINC

piece pipe


----------



## bse5150

hair piece


----------



## SINC

march hair


----------



## Aurora

hair brained


----------



## SINC

hair loom


----------



## Aurora

hair ball


----------



## SINC

tum ball


----------



## Aurora

ball breaker


----------



## SINC

rum ball


----------



## bse5150

base ball


----------



## SINC

ball locks


----------



## Aurora

ball joint


----------



## bse5150

ball bearing


----------



## Aurora

child bearing


----------



## SINC

wild child


----------



## bse5150

wild card


----------



## SINC

card shark


----------



## Aurora

shark skin


----------



## SINC

skin knee


----------



## Aurora

skin flint


----------



## SINC

flint lock


----------



## bse5150

grid lock


----------



## SINC

grid rode


----------



## Aurora

grid iron


----------



## SINC

iron horse


----------



## Aurora

horse throat


----------



## SINC

charlie horse


----------



## bse5150

horse back


----------



## SINC

back stop


----------



## Aurora

stop lights


----------



## SINC

full stop


----------



## Aurora

full house


----------



## SINC

mind full


----------



## Aurora

mind set


----------



## bse5150

set up


----------



## Aurora

up stage


----------



## SINC

final stage


----------



## bse5150

final lee


----------



## Aurora

lee enfield


----------



## SINC

stagger lee


----------



## bse5150

late lee


----------



## SINC

precise lee


----------



## bse5150

day lee


----------



## SINC

groundhog day


----------



## Aurora

day light


----------



## screature

in light


----------



## SINC

sleep in


----------



## Aurora

in tents


----------



## SINC

tents itty


----------



## bse5150

itty bitty


----------



## Aurora

little bitty


----------



## SINC

chicken little


----------



## Aurora

chicken stew


----------



## SINC

spring chicken


----------



## Aurora

spring training


----------



## bse5150

spring roll


----------



## SINC

rockin' roll


----------



## bse5150

dinner roll


----------



## SINC

drum roll


----------



## Aurora

drum head


----------



## SINC

head space


----------



## Aurora

space mountain


----------



## SINC

mountain range


----------



## bse5150

gun range


----------



## SINC

range rover


----------



## bse5150

wild rover


----------



## SINC

wild won


----------



## Aurora

wild west


----------



## SINC

west point


----------



## Aurora

point taken


----------



## SINC

taken aback


----------



## Aurora

What apartment dwellers don't have

aback yard


----------



## SINC

yard stick


----------



## bse5150

big stick


----------



## SINC

selfie stick


----------



## bse5150

match stick


----------



## Aurora

match point


----------



## SINC

match game


----------



## Aurora

game keeper


----------



## SINC

bee keeper


----------



## bse5150

bee four


----------



## Aurora

spelling bee


----------



## SINC

honey bee


----------



## Aurora

honey suckle


----------



## SINC

honey dew


----------



## bse5150

past dew


----------



## Aurora

past stone (That hurts)


----------



## SINC

flint stone


----------



## Aurora

stone age


----------



## SINC

cur age


----------



## bse5150

old age


----------



## SINC

add age


----------



## Aurora

cart age


----------



## SINC

go cart


----------



## Aurora

cart blanche


----------



## SINC

sulky cart


----------



## bse5150

cart ridge


----------



## SINC

ridge lion


----------



## Aurora

lion hearted


----------



## SINC

mill lion


----------



## Aurora

flour mill


----------



## bse5150

paper mill


----------



## SINC

paper mache


----------



## Aurora

paper view


----------



## bse5150

view finder


----------



## Aurora

panoramic view


----------



## SINC

view point


----------



## Aurora

view master


----------



## SINC

master craft


----------



## bse5150

which craft


----------



## SINC

which won?


----------



## bse5150

who won


----------



## SINC

who towel


----------



## Aurora

who pea


----------



## SINC

hah pea


----------



## Aurora

hah myrrh


----------



## bse5150

myrrh or


----------



## SINC

cash myrrh


----------



## Aurora

cash ears


----------



## SINC

awl ears


----------



## Aurora

awl clear


----------



## bse5150

awl write


----------



## SINC

write away


----------



## bse5150

fly away


----------



## SINC

gad fly


----------



## Aurora

gad get


----------



## SINC

get along


----------



## Aurora

get stuffed


----------



## bse5150

stuffed turkey


----------



## Aurora

turkey trot


----------



## SINC

cold turkey


----------



## Aurora

cold shoulder


----------



## SINC

shoulder roast


----------



## Aurora

roast chestnuts


----------



## SINC

comedy roast


----------



## Aurora

dark comedy


----------



## SINC

comedy club


----------



## bse5150

canadian club


----------



## SINC

club house


----------



## bse5150

smoke house


----------



## SINC

house hunt


----------



## Aurora

house mouse


----------



## SINC

mouse trap


----------



## Aurora

mouse pad


----------



## SINC

lily pad


----------



## bse5150

maxi pad


----------



## SINC

pad lock


----------



## bse5150

i pad


----------



## SINC

i lids


----------



## Aurora

i exam


----------



## SINC

i lean


----------



## bse5150

lean beef


----------



## Aurora

beef wellington


----------



## Rps

Lean too. (Darn too slow on the post)


----------



## SINC

gotta beef


----------



## Aurora

beef eater


----------



## SINC

beef stake


----------



## Aurora

beef cake


----------



## SINC

cake walk


----------



## Aurora

walk man


----------



## bse5150

man lee


----------



## Aurora

man power


----------



## SINC

power grid


----------



## bse5150

grid lock


----------



## SINC

grid rode


----------



## Aurora

mane rode


----------



## SINC

rode point


----------



## bse5150

rode runner


----------



## SINC

rode hog


----------



## bse5150

boss hog (Dukes of Hazard)


----------



## SINC

hog wash


----------



## bse5150

wash board


----------



## Aurora

wash tub


----------



## SINC

sigh wash


----------



## Aurora

sigh kick


----------



## SINC

kick stand


----------



## Aurora

kick start


----------



## bse5150

start up


----------



## Aurora

start led


----------



## SINC

led foot


----------



## Aurora

foot soldier


----------



## SINC

club foot


----------



## Aurora

club sandwich


----------



## SINC

golf club


----------



## Aurora

social club


----------



## bse5150

social lite


----------



## SINC

bud lite


----------



## bse5150

flash lite


----------



## SINC

flash sure


----------



## Aurora

sure thing


----------



## SINC

thing gamma (bob)


----------



## Aurora

gamma globulin


----------



## SINC

gamma fie


----------



## Aurora

ore gamma


----------



## mcmug

iron ore


----------



## SINC

pig iron


----------



## mcmug

Guinea pig


----------



## SINC

pig sty


----------



## bse5150

pig tail


----------



## Aurora

tall tail


----------



## SINC

tail gunner


----------



## bse5150

tail or


----------



## SINC

cat tail


----------



## mcmug

Fox tail


----------



## SINC

fox trot


----------



## bse5150

trot ski (Leon)


----------



## Aurora

ski bunny


----------



## SINC

bunny hop


----------



## bse5150

hop along


----------



## Aurora

along story


----------



## mcmug

Short story


----------



## SINC

short stuff


----------



## bse5150

hot stuff


----------



## SINC

hot dog


----------



## bse5150

hot sauce


----------



## Aurora

hot music


----------



## bse5150

classical music


----------



## mcmug

Rock music


----------



## bse5150

the rock (wrestler)


----------



## Aurora

rock hound


----------



## SINC

bed rock


----------



## bse5150

bed time


----------



## Aurora

flower bed


----------



## SINC

fib bed


----------



## Aurora

bed pan


----------



## bse5150

fry pan


----------



## SINC

stir fry


----------



## bse5150

stir crazy


----------



## SINC

stir ups


----------



## bse5150

stir lean


----------



## SINC

lean two


----------



## Aurora

two faced


----------



## bse5150

two timer


----------



## SINC

two knee


----------



## mcmug

thing two


----------



## SINC

wild thing


----------



## bse5150

wild child


----------



## Aurora

child prodigy


----------



## SINC

child star


----------



## bse5150

star light


----------



## Aurora

light duties


----------



## SINC

flash light


----------



## Aurora

flash cards


----------



## bse5150

credit cards


----------



## SINC

cards hark


----------



## Aurora

hark back


----------



## SINC

back words


----------



## Aurora

back woods


----------



## SINC

throw back


----------



## bse5150

flash back


----------



## SINC

flash flood


----------



## bse5150

flood gates


----------



## SINC

bill gates


----------



## bse5150

cemetery gates


----------



## SINC

elong gates


----------



## Aurora

elong?

main gates


----------



## bse5150

main street


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> elong?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELong


----------



## SINC

main stream


----------



## Aurora

Thanks Sinc. Couldn't find it.

main event


----------



## SINC

horses main


----------



## Aurora

main tenants


----------



## SINC

main stay


----------



## Aurora

stay put


----------



## SINC

put off


----------



## Aurora

put tease


----------



## bse5150

strip tease


----------



## Aurora

strip search


----------



## SINC

drag strip


----------



## bse5150

drag queen


----------



## SINC

drag net


----------



## Aurora

drag race


----------



## SINC

race track


----------



## screature

track star


----------



## bse5150

eight track


----------



## SINC

origin eight


----------



## Aurora

eight ball


----------



## SINC

crystal ball


----------



## bse5150

foot ball


----------



## SINC

club foot


----------



## bse5150

athletes foot


----------



## SINC

foot rack


----------



## Aurora

foot candle


----------



## bse5150

foot locker


----------



## SINC

locker up


----------



## Aurora

up stage


----------



## SINC

stage coach


----------



## Aurora

coach air


----------



## SINC

debone air


----------



## Aurora

air brakes


----------



## bse5150

air jordan


----------



## Aurora

air ambulance


----------



## SINC

air plain


----------



## Aurora

plain tiff


----------



## bse5150

tiff any


----------



## Aurora

any one


----------



## bse5150

no one


----------



## SINC

key no


----------



## Aurora

malar key


----------



## SINC

turn key


----------



## Aurora

key stone (cop)


----------



## bse5150

key bored


----------



## SINC

key whole


----------



## bse5150

whole lee


----------



## SINC

desparate lee


----------



## Aurora

lee enfield (rifle)


----------



## SINC

hard lee


----------



## bse5150

hard ball


----------



## Aurora

ball room


----------



## SINC

ball ox


----------



## Aurora

ox ford


----------



## SINC

battle ford (SK)


----------



## bse5150

battle axe


----------



## Aurora

axe man


----------



## SINC

axe cell


----------



## Aurora

cell abate


----------



## bse5150

abate meant


----------



## SINC

meant ore


----------



## bse5150

beef ore


----------



## SINC

beef fallow


----------



## bse5150

beef stew


----------



## SINC

stew art


----------



## Aurora

art deco


----------



## SINC

ramp art


----------



## Aurora

ramp aged


----------



## SINC

handicap ramp


----------



## Aurora

handicap race


----------



## SINC

race track


----------



## bse5150

ate track


----------



## SINC

off track


----------



## Aurora

track lighting


----------



## SINC

track tore


----------



## bse5150

tore rent


----------



## SINC

rent dew


----------



## Aurora

dew worms


----------



## SINC

dew tee


----------



## Aurora

tee bone


----------



## bse5150

tee bag


----------



## SINC

paper bag


----------



## Aurora

bag lady


----------



## bse5150

bag pipe


----------



## Aurora

pipe organ


----------



## SINC

organ donor


----------



## Aurora

organ grinder


----------



## SINC

bench grinder


----------



## Aurora

bench press


----------



## SINC

press conference


----------



## bse5150

press sure


----------



## SINC

sure brook


----------



## Aurora

sure thing


----------



## SINC

sum thing


----------



## Aurora

hole sum


----------



## SINC

not hole


----------



## Aurora

reef not


----------



## SINC

reef furry


----------



## Aurora

furry doggy


----------



## bse5150

furry friend


----------



## SINC

friend ship


----------



## bse5150

star ship


----------



## Aurora

ship shape


----------



## bse5150

cruise ship


----------



## Aurora

cruise quarters


----------



## SINC

head quarters


----------



## Aurora

head hunter


----------



## bse5150

head line


----------



## Aurora

line item


----------



## bse5150

phone line


----------



## SINC

line drive


----------



## bse5150

drive thru


----------



## screature

thru fair


----------



## bse5150

fair way


----------



## SINC

way ward


----------



## Aurora

hospital ward


----------



## bse5150

ward den


----------



## SINC

den aisle


----------



## bse5150

wolf den


----------



## SINC

steppin' wolf


----------



## Aurora

wolf cubs


----------



## SINC

chicago cubs


----------



## bse5150

chicago bears


----------



## SINC

bears cat


----------



## Aurora

cat nip


----------



## SINC

nip pulls


----------



## bse5150

tractor pulls


----------



## Aurora

tractor beams


----------



## SINC

moon beams


----------



## Aurora

harvest moon


----------



## bse5150

harvest time


----------



## Aurora

time sensitive


----------



## bse5150

sensitive skin


----------



## Aurora

sensitive data


----------



## SINC

data bank


----------



## Aurora

bank holiday


----------



## bse5150

bank statement


----------



## Aurora

bank notes


----------



## bse5150

blue notes


----------



## Aurora

blue cheese


----------



## bse5150

cheese ease


----------



## SINC

ease stir


----------



## bse5150

stir fry


----------



## SINC

bell fry


----------



## Aurora

bell bottoms


----------



## bse5150

bell canada


----------



## SINC

cow bell


----------



## bse5150

cow hide


----------



## SINC

hide out


----------



## bse5150

out come


----------



## SINC

knock out


----------



## bse5150

out word


----------



## SINC

bale out


----------



## Aurora

bale if


----------



## bse5150

mass if


----------



## SINC

critical mass


----------



## bse5150

mass turd


----------



## Aurora

mass production


----------



## bse5150

mass murder


----------



## Aurora

Christ mass


----------



## SINC

mass sieve


----------



## Aurora

sieve ill


----------



## bse5150

ill mannered


----------



## Aurora

ill gotten


----------



## SINC

bot ill


----------



## Aurora

ill literate


----------



## bse5150

ill advised


----------



## SINC

booth ill


----------



## bse5150

phone booth


----------



## SINC

sell phone


----------



## Aurora

sell tick


----------



## SINC

sell abate


----------



## Aurora

abate bucket


----------



## bse5150

abate meant


----------



## Aurora

sea meant


----------



## SINC

fan sea


----------



## Aurora

sea ping


----------



## SINC

pan sea


----------



## bse5150

sea hawks


----------



## Aurora

pork hawks


----------



## bse5150

pork belly


----------



## Aurora

belly up


----------



## bse5150

up side


----------



## Aurora

side arms


----------



## SINC

arms ling


----------



## bse5150

fire arms


----------



## SINC

fire hall


----------



## bse5150

dance hall


----------



## SINC

hall whey


----------



## Aurora

walk whey


----------



## SINC

bored walk


----------



## Aurora

school bored


----------



## SINC

school yard


----------



## Aurora

yard arm


----------



## SINC

arm band


----------



## bse5150

garage band


----------



## SINC

garage sail


----------



## bse5150

four sail


----------



## SINC

sail price


----------



## bse5150

half price


----------



## Aurora

half assed


----------



## bse5150

half full


----------



## SINC

bee half


----------



## bse5150

bee four


----------



## Aurora

bee little


----------



## SINC

walla bee


----------



## bse5150

bee hind


----------



## Aurora

hind quarters


----------



## SINC

Roloff quarters


----------



## Aurora

officers quarters


----------



## bse5150

officers mess


----------



## Aurora

peace officers


----------



## bse5150

peace pipe


----------



## Aurora

pipe dream


----------



## bse5150

dream catcher


----------



## SINC

dog catcher


----------



## bse5150

dog ear


----------



## SINC

hound dog


----------



## Aurora

blood hound


----------



## SINC

blood brother


----------



## Aurora

blood type


----------



## bse5150

type writer


----------



## SINC

writer wrong


----------



## bse5150

wrong weigh


----------



## SINC

fare weigh


----------



## Aurora

fare trade


----------



## SINC

fare grounds


----------



## bse5150

camp grounds


----------



## SINC

boot camp


----------



## bse5150

boot straps


----------



## SINC

boot hill


----------



## bse5150

ant hill


----------



## SINC

blueberry hill


----------



## Aurora

hill billy


----------



## SINC

billy club


----------



## Aurora

billy goat


----------



## SINC

scape goat


----------



## bse5150

goat tea


----------



## Aurora

goat herd


----------



## SINC

herd noise


----------



## bse5150

white noise


----------



## SINC

white tout


----------



## bse5150

snow white


----------



## Aurora

snow plough


----------



## bse5150

snow fall


----------



## Aurora

snow chains


----------



## SINC

chains awes


----------



## Aurora

chains mocha


----------



## SINC

mocha fuzz 

(about nothing)


----------



## Aurora

fuzz ball


----------



## SINC

ball baring


----------



## bse5150

snow ball


----------



## SINC

snow job


----------



## bse5150

last job


----------



## SINC

job won


----------



## bse5150

number won


----------



## SINC

won too


----------



## Aurora

won daring


----------



## bse5150

pawn daring


----------



## SINC

hap pawn


----------



## Aurora

miss hap


----------



## bse5150

hap less


----------



## Aurora

hap tick


----------



## SINC

cause tick


----------



## Aurora

cause way


----------



## bse5150

be cause


----------



## SINC

root cause


----------



## bse5150

root directory


----------



## Aurora

root canal


----------



## bse5150

root user


----------



## SINC

ginger root


----------



## bse5150

root beer


----------



## Aurora

beer belly


----------



## SINC

belly flop


----------



## Aurora

belly button


----------



## SINC

button whole


----------



## bse5150

launch button


----------



## SINC

bachelor button


----------



## bse5150

bachelor pad


----------



## SINC

eye pad


----------



## bse5150

eye ball


----------



## Aurora

eye opener


----------



## bse5150

can opener


----------



## Aurora

can can


----------



## SINC

can dew


----------



## bse5150

mountain dew


----------



## SINC

dew point


----------



## bse5150

decimal point


----------



## SINC

point blank


----------



## bse5150

blank page


----------



## SINC

ram page


----------



## bse5150

ram disk


----------



## SINC

bighorn ram


----------



## bse5150

dodge ram


----------



## SINC

dodge gem


----------



## Aurora

dodge ball


----------



## bse5150

ball bearing


----------



## SINC

bearing sea


----------



## Aurora

child bearing


----------



## SINC

poster child


----------



## bse5150

poster board


----------



## SINC

board errs


----------



## Aurora

board game


----------



## bse5150

big game


----------



## Aurora

game keeper


----------



## SINC

game me


----------



## bse5150

game over


----------



## SINC

over wait


----------



## Aurora

over target


----------



## SINC

over shoot


----------



## Aurora

over anxious


----------



## SINC

over byte


----------



## Aurora

byte me


----------



## SINC

lie me (person from Britain)


----------



## bse5150

lie down


----------



## SINC

down stroke


----------



## bse5150

back stroke


----------



## Aurora

back drop


----------



## bse5150

drop sheet


----------



## SINC

drop dead


----------



## bse5150

dead ringer


----------



## Aurora

dead body


----------



## bse5150

body odour


----------



## SINC

odour us


----------



## Aurora

odour cologne


----------



## SINC

odour less


----------



## bse5150

wreck less


----------



## Aurora

wreck loose


----------



## bse5150

car wreck


----------



## Aurora

car tillage


----------



## bse5150

car tunes


----------



## SINC

tunes piano


----------



## bse5150

eye tunes


----------



## Aurora

eye land


----------



## bse5150

green land


----------



## SINC

land hoe


----------



## Aurora

hoe down


----------



## SINC

horses hoe


----------



## Aurora

show horses


----------



## bse5150

show time


----------



## Aurora

time magazine


----------



## SINC

time machine


----------



## bse5150

machine language


----------



## SINC

language barrier


----------



## bse5150

barrier reef


----------



## SINC

cattle barrier


----------



## bse5150

cattle prod


----------



## SINC

prod deuce


----------



## bse5150

prod duct


----------



## SINC

via duct


----------



## bse5150

duct tape


----------



## SINC

scotch tape


----------



## bse5150

cassette tape


----------



## SINC

tape worm


----------



## bse5150

due worm


----------



## Aurora

ear worm


----------



## bse5150

worm hole


----------



## SINC

hole enchilada


----------



## Aurora

hole wheat


----------



## bse5150

hole sum


----------



## Aurora

sum arise


----------



## SINC

float sum


----------



## Aurora

jet sum


----------



## SINC

sum buddy


----------



## Aurora

buddy system


----------



## bse5150

system seven


----------



## SINC

seven up


----------



## bse5150

up side


----------



## SINC

side wheys


----------



## bse5150

both wheys


----------



## SINC

wheys ides


----------



## bse5150

any wheys


----------



## SINC

any ware


----------



## bse5150

soft ware


----------



## SINC

ware four


----------



## bse5150

four play


----------



## SINC

four tune


----------



## bse5150

four man


----------



## SINC

man power


----------



## Aurora

power ball


----------



## SINC

power full


----------



## Aurora

full blown


----------



## bse5150

blown away


----------



## SINC

stash away


----------



## bse5150

flew away


----------



## Aurora

flew bug


----------



## bse5150

bed bug


----------



## SINC

Haida bed


----------



## bse5150

bed room


----------



## SINC

room bah


----------



## Aurora

bah humbug


----------



## screature

bah thing


----------



## SINC

bah list


----------



## bse5150

shopping list


----------



## Aurora

Christmas shopping


----------



## bse5150

Christmas present


----------



## Aurora

present day


----------



## bse5150

birth day


----------



## SINC

day thyme


----------



## bse5150

night thyme


----------



## SINC

thyme machine


----------



## Aurora

machine language


----------



## bse5150

machine nation


----------



## SINC

nation hood


----------



## bse5150

neighbour hood


----------



## SINC

hood wink


----------



## Aurora

dirty wink


----------



## bse5150

dirty laundry


----------



## SINC

dirty harry


----------



## Aurora

dirty tricks


----------



## SINC

magic tricks


----------



## Aurora

black magic


----------



## SINC

black bored


----------



## Aurora

black pudding


----------



## SINC

bred pudding


----------



## Aurora

bred winner


----------



## bse5150

pure bred


----------



## SINC

bred dead


----------



## bse5150

dead head


----------



## SINC

head lite


----------



## bse5150

bud lite


----------



## SINC

butt lite


----------



## bse5150

coors lite


----------



## SINC

ran coors


----------



## bse5150

ran dumb


----------



## SINC

dumb oh


----------



## bse5150

oh canada


----------



## Aurora

oh henry


----------



## SINC

henry rifle


----------



## bse5150

rifle sight


----------



## Aurora

sight unseen


----------



## bse5150

sight lee


----------



## SINC

web sight


----------



## bse5150

spider web


----------



## SINC

spider scents


----------



## bse5150

five scents


----------



## Aurora

gimme five


----------



## SINC

golfers gimme


----------



## Aurora

golfers card


----------



## SINC

card bored


----------



## bse5150

bored game


----------



## SINC

big game


----------



## bse5150

big foot


----------



## Aurora

foot see


----------



## bse5150

foot locker


----------



## SINC

foot ware


----------



## bse5150

soft ware


----------



## Aurora

ware house


----------



## bse5150

house hold


----------



## Aurora

house mouse


----------



## SINC

house arrest


----------



## Aurora

boat house


----------



## bse5150

club house


----------



## Aurora

club car


----------



## SINC

club seats


----------



## bse5150

bucket seats


----------



## Aurora

bucket list


----------



## SINC

list tureen


----------



## Aurora

list price


----------



## SINC

price point


----------



## Aurora

point setter


----------



## bse5150

moot point


----------



## Aurora

point spread


----------



## SINC

spread butter


----------



## bse5150

butter ball


----------



## SINC

butter scotch


----------



## Aurora

scotch pine


----------



## SINC

soup pine


----------



## bse5150

pine saul


----------



## Aurora

pine needles


----------



## SINC

pine cone


----------



## bse5150

waffle cone


----------



## Aurora

traffic cone


----------



## bse5150

traffic light


----------



## Aurora

traffic ticket


----------



## SINC

traffic jamb


----------



## bse5150

traffic stop


----------



## SINC

stop sine


----------



## Aurora

sine wave


----------



## SINC

wave bye


----------



## Aurora

breaking wave


----------



## SINC

breaking news


----------



## bse5150

news anchor


----------



## SINC

news wetter


----------



## bse5150

bed wetter


----------



## SINC

bed rock


----------



## bse5150

rock bottom


----------



## SINC

bottom feeder


----------



## Aurora

bottom line


----------



## SINC

line near


----------



## Aurora

near miss


----------



## SINC

miss behave


----------



## bse5150

miss piggy


----------



## Aurora

piggy back


----------



## bse5150

back bacon


----------



## SINC

bacon bits


----------



## bse5150

ate bits (8 bit computers)


----------



## Aurora

ate ball


----------



## SINC

ate teen


----------



## Aurora

teen angel


----------



## bse5150

teen wolf


----------



## Aurora

wolf whistle


----------



## bse5150

wolf pack


----------



## SINC

pack suitcase


----------



## bse5150

pack age


----------



## SINC

snow pack


----------



## bse5150

snow ball


----------



## SINC

snow white


----------



## fjnmusic

Walter White


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

white wash


----------



## bse5150

car wash


----------



## Aurora

car tune


----------



## SINC

car rots


----------



## Aurora

street car


----------



## bse5150

baker street


----------



## Aurora

street smarts


----------



## SINC

easy street


----------



## bse5150

easy money


----------



## Aurora

money hungry


----------



## SINC

hungry hippo


----------



## bse5150

hungry lion


----------



## Aurora

lion heart


----------



## bse5150

heart ache


----------



## SINC

tooth ache


----------



## bse5150

tooth less


----------



## Aurora

less on


----------



## SINC

list less


----------



## bse5150

wreck less


----------



## SINC

train wreck


----------



## bse5150

model train


----------



## Aurora

train set


----------



## SINC

course set


----------



## bse5150

television set


----------



## SINC

set sale


----------



## Aurora

sale ability


----------



## bse5150

lie ability


----------



## Aurora

lie soap


----------



## bse5150

soap box


----------



## Aurora

soap opera


----------



## bse5150

soap stone


----------



## Aurora

stone mason


----------



## bse5150

free mason


----------



## Aurora

mason airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## bse5150

oh yeah


----------



## SINC

day oh 

(Jamaica anyone?)


----------



## bse5150

sun day


----------



## SINC

tree sun


----------



## Aurora

sun king


----------



## bse5150

king pin


----------



## Aurora

burgher king


----------



## bse5150

king dumb


----------



## Aurora

dumb belle


----------



## SINC

tinker belle


----------



## Aurora

tinker toy


----------



## bse5150

toy let


----------



## SINC

let us


----------



## bse5150

lot us


----------



## Aurora

us airforce


----------



## SINC

save us


----------



## Aurora

save face


----------



## SINC

face plant


----------



## bse5150

house plant


----------



## Aurora

house arrest


----------



## bse5150

under arrest


----------



## Aurora

under taker


----------



## SINC

down under


----------



## bse5150

upside down


----------



## SINC

know upside


----------



## Aurora

know offence


----------



## SINC

know whey


----------



## bse5150

whey protein


----------



## Aurora

whey back


----------



## bse5150

back pack


----------



## Aurora

six pack


----------



## SINC

six shooter


----------



## bse5150

second shooter (any JFK conspiracy nuts here?)


----------



## Aurora

bar shooter


----------



## bse5150

bar bell


----------



## Aurora

bar fight


----------



## bse5150

fight night


----------



## Aurora

night cap


----------



## SINC

red cap


----------



## Aurora

red baron


----------



## bse5150

red square


----------



## Aurora

square route


----------



## SINC

route canal


----------



## Aurora

route march


----------



## SINC

march hair


----------



## Aurora

hair trigger


----------



## bse5150

trigger happy


----------



## Aurora

happy hour


----------



## SINC

slap happy


----------



## bse5150

happy face


----------



## Aurora

happy dance


----------



## SINC

rain dance


----------



## Aurora

rain forest


----------



## SINC

floored rain


----------



## bse5150

light rain


----------



## SINC

flash light


----------



## Aurora

flash flood


----------



## SINC

flood gates


----------



## bse5150

cemetery gates


----------



## Aurora

bill gates


----------



## bse5150

phone bill


----------



## Aurora

anglo phone


----------



## SINC

phone home


----------



## bse5150

home run


----------



## SINC

run gauntlet


----------



## Aurora

nylons run


----------



## SINC

nylons auks


----------



## Aurora

aux tongue


----------



## SINC

tongue lashing


----------



## Aurora

tongue sten


----------



## bse5150

sten sill


----------



## SINC

sill icon


----------



## Aurora

window sill


----------



## SINC

patient sill


----------



## bse5150

be patient


----------



## Aurora

be hive


----------



## bse5150

be fore


----------



## Aurora

fore lock


----------



## bse5150

fore tune


----------



## Aurora

fore cast


----------



## SINC

cast doubt


----------



## Aurora

cast away


----------



## bse5150

blown away


----------



## SINC

quite away


----------



## bse5150

fly away


----------



## SINC

fly swatter


----------



## bse5150

fly ball


----------



## Aurora

fly leaf


----------



## bse5150

maple leaf


----------



## SINC

maple syrup


----------



## bse5150

maple tree


----------



## SINC

pan tree


----------



## bse5150

pan am


----------



## SINC

am way


----------



## bse5150

bye way


----------



## SINC

stand bye


----------



## Aurora

last stand


----------



## bse5150

last chance


----------



## Aurora

shoemaker's last


----------



## SINC

last place


----------



## bse5150

first place


----------



## SINC

place kick


----------



## Aurora

kick starter


----------



## bse5150

starter pistol


----------



## Aurora

starter kit


----------



## SINC

kit carson


----------



## Aurora

shaving kit


----------



## bse5150

kit cat


----------



## SINC

cat nap


----------



## bse5150

cat litter


----------



## SINC

litter box


----------



## bse5150

big box


----------



## Aurora

box lunch


----------



## bse5150

lunch tray


----------



## SINC

tray lore


----------



## Aurora

lore net
(opera glasses on a handle)


----------



## SINC

fish net


----------



## Aurora

fish cakes


----------



## bse5150

cup cakes


----------



## SINC

tee cup


----------



## Aurora

tee pea


----------



## bse5150

pea shooter


----------



## Aurora

pea nut


----------



## bse5150

nut shell


----------



## Aurora

shell shock


----------



## bse5150

electric shock


----------



## Aurora

shock troops


----------



## SINC

shock wave


----------



## bse5150

tidal wave


----------



## SINC

wave length


----------



## bse5150

arm's length


----------



## SINC

focal length


----------



## Aurora

arm's dealer


----------



## SINC

Beat you by 'that much'.


----------



## Aurora

Yep. You got me speedy.
length wise


----------



## bse5150

wise crack


----------



## SINC

plumbers crack


----------



## bse5150

crack cocaine


----------



## Aurora

crack addict


----------



## bse5150

mac addict


----------



## Aurora

tar mac


----------



## bse5150

tar pit


----------



## Aurora

pit stop


----------



## SINC

pit fall


----------



## bse5150

fall oh


----------



## Aurora

fall colours


----------



## bse5150

true colours


----------



## Aurora

true grit


----------



## SINC

true blue


----------



## javaqueen

blue moon


----------



## SINC

moon river


----------



## bse5150

dog river


----------



## SINC

river bank


----------



## bse5150

bank robbery


----------



## Aurora

bank clerk


----------



## SINC

food bank


----------



## Aurora

food fight


----------



## SINC

fight song


----------



## bse5150

fight night


----------



## SINC

last night


----------



## bse5150

last call


----------



## SINC

call display


----------



## bse5150

elaborate display


----------



## javaqueen

display case


----------



## Aurora

case worker


----------



## SINC

court case


----------



## Aurora

court martial


----------



## javaqueen

martial arts


----------



## SINC

beef arts


----------



## javaqueen

beef stew


----------



## SINC

stew art


----------



## screature

far art


----------



## SINC

go far


----------



## bse5150

far away


----------



## SINC

far reaching


----------



## Aurora

far East


----------



## bse5150

east end


----------



## Aurora

east early (wind)


----------



## screature

be east


----------



## SINC

may be


----------



## bse5150

may flower


----------



## Aurora

flower child


----------



## SINC

child bride


----------



## Aurora

child support


----------



## bse5150

tech support


----------



## SINC

high tech


----------



## bse5150

tech know


----------



## SINC

know whey


----------



## bse5150

know ledge


----------



## SINC

ledge able


----------



## Aurora

able seaman


----------



## SINC

seaman donor


----------



## Aurora

organ donor


----------



## SINC

donor hart


----------



## Aurora

donor card


----------



## SINC

card bored


----------



## bse5150

membership card


----------



## SINC

whole card


----------



## Aurora

whole grain


----------



## SINC

grain auger


----------



## bse5150

wood grain


----------



## SINC

hard wood


----------



## bse5150

hard ball


----------



## SINC

blow hard


----------



## bse5150

blow fish


----------



## SINC

fish hook


----------



## bse5150

fish fry


----------



## Aurora

sell fish


----------



## bse5150

sell phone


----------



## Aurora

phone number


----------



## screature

pay phone


----------



## SINC

danger pay


----------



## screature

pay load


----------



## SINC

mother load


----------



## Aurora

mother superior


----------



## SINC

lake superior


----------



## bse5150

lake huron


----------



## SINC

dry lake


----------



## bse5150

salt lake


----------



## Aurora

salt mines


----------



## SINC

ass salt


----------



## Aurora

ass ale


----------



## SINC

closings ale


----------



## Aurora

ale wife


----------



## SINC

second wife


----------



## screature

second place


----------



## Aurora

place mats


----------



## SINC

sum place


----------



## bse5150

sum mary


----------



## Aurora

awe sum


----------



## SINC

awe full


----------



## Aurora

full frontal


----------



## SINC

full monty


----------



## Aurora

hurt full


----------



## SINC

full speed


----------



## Aurora

speed bumps


----------



## SINC

goose bumps


----------



## bse5150

canada goose


----------



## SINC

cook goose


----------



## Aurora

goose egg


----------



## SINC

egg nog


----------



## Aurora

Easter egg


----------



## SINC

easter bunny


----------



## Aurora

bunny hop


----------



## bse5150

hip hop


----------



## Aurora

hip flask


----------



## SINC

flags hip


----------



## bse5150

six flags


----------



## Aurora

steams hip


----------



## SINC

pick six


----------



## Aurora

pick axe


----------



## bse5150

pick pocket


----------



## Aurora

corner pocket


----------



## bse5150

street corner


----------



## Aurora

street smart


----------



## SINC

smart ass


----------



## bse5150

jack ass


----------



## Aurora

jack squat


----------



## SINC

car jack


----------



## Aurora

car pet


----------



## SINC

pet tie


----------



## Aurora

tie breaker


----------



## bse5150

ice breaker


----------



## Aurora

ice wine


----------



## SINC

wine tasting


----------



## bse5150

wine bottle


----------



## SINC

bottle drive


----------



## bse5150

drive shaft


----------



## SINC

mine shaft


----------



## bse5150

land mine


----------



## SINC

land hoe


----------



## Aurora

land lubber


----------



## bse5150

bore land


----------



## Aurora

bore dumb


----------



## bse5150

dumb terminal


----------



## SINC

terminal illness


----------



## Aurora

airport terminal


----------



## bse5150

airport extreme


----------



## SINC

airport taxi


----------



## Aurora

taxi rank


----------



## SINC

rank smell


----------



## Aurora

military rank


----------



## bse5150

military police


----------



## Aurora

police state


----------



## SINC

state side


----------



## bse5150

up side


----------



## SINC

side ways


----------



## Aurora

side dish


----------



## bse5150

soap dish


----------



## SINC

dish washer


----------



## Aurora

washer woman


----------



## bse5150

fat woman


----------



## SINC

fat boy (famous nickname from WWII)


----------



## bse5150

body fat


----------



## SINC

sum body


----------



## Aurora

body armour


----------



## SINC

armour awl


----------



## Aurora

awl inclusive


----------



## SINC

awl write


----------



## Aurora

write turn


----------



## SINC

turn signal


----------



## bse5150

signal hill


----------



## SINC

hill climb


----------



## bse5150

hill top


----------



## Aurora

top dog


----------



## SINC

hot dog


----------



## Aurora

hot pants


----------



## SINC

know pants


----------



## Aurora

under pants


----------



## SINC

under cover


----------



## Aurora

cover story


----------



## bse5150

cover girl


----------



## SINC

cover up


----------



## Aurora

up tight


----------



## bse5150

tight wad


----------



## SINC

wad dull


----------



## bse5150

cache wad


----------



## SINC

cache card


----------



## bse5150

debit card


----------



## Aurora

identification card


----------



## bse5150

positive identification


----------



## Aurora

positive terminal


----------



## SINC

fairy terminal


----------



## Aurora

fairy lights


----------



## SINC

fog lights


----------



## Aurora

fog horn


----------



## SINC

horn knee


----------



## Aurora

knee dead


----------



## SINC

dead strait


----------



## bse5150

dead bolt


----------



## SINC

lightning bolt


----------



## Aurora

bolt action


----------



## bse5150

action movie


----------



## SINC

movie set


----------



## Aurora

china set


----------



## bse5150

set up


----------



## Aurora

up market


----------



## bse5150

up town


----------



## SINC

up scale


----------



## Aurora

throw up


----------



## bse5150

throw away


----------



## SINC

stow away


----------



## Aurora

from away (Neuf expression)


----------



## SINC

from pet


----------



## Aurora

crumb pet


----------



## SINC

full crumb


----------



## bse5150

full stop


----------



## SINC

kid stop


----------



## bse5150

stop sign


----------



## Aurora

sign language


----------



## SINC

neon sign


----------



## bse5150

neon lights


----------



## Aurora

bright lights


----------



## SINC

running lights


----------



## Aurora

running boards (remember them?)


----------



## SINC

boards pace


----------



## Aurora

pace maker


----------



## bse5150

peace maker


----------



## Aurora

peace nick


----------



## SINC

nick name


----------



## Aurora

name dropper


----------



## bse5150

eye dropper


----------



## Aurora

private eye


----------



## bse5150

private property


----------



## Aurora

property taxes


----------



## bse5150

income taxes


----------



## SINC

base income


----------



## Aurora

first base


----------



## bse5150

first choice


----------



## SINC

yore choice


----------



## Aurora

yore momma


----------



## bse5150

momma kin (Aerosmith tune)


----------



## Aurora

kin folk


----------



## SINC

munch kin


----------



## Aurora

kin dread


----------



## SINC

dread lox


----------



## Aurora

dread nought


----------



## SINC

astro naught


----------



## Aurora

astro physics


----------



## bse5150

physics exam


----------



## Aurora

final exam


----------



## SINC

news final 

(at eleven)


----------



## Aurora

final episode


----------



## SINC

episode won


----------



## Aurora

won ton


----------



## SINC

tutu won 

(soccer score)


----------



## Aurora

won key


----------



## SINC

key chain


----------



## bse5150

chain smoker


----------



## SINC

meet smoker


----------



## bse5150

meet loaf


----------



## Aurora

loaf at


----------



## bse5150

at home


----------



## Aurora

home front


----------



## SINC

front age


----------



## Aurora

front page


----------



## SINC

ram page


----------



## Aurora

ram jet


----------



## bse5150

jet ski


----------



## SINC

ski pea


----------



## Aurora

pea knuckle


----------



## SINC

pea shooter


----------



## Aurora

crap shooter


----------



## SINC

crap per


----------



## Aurora

per collate


----------



## SINC

cash per

(The friendly ghost with a lisp.)


----------



## bse5150

johnny cash


----------



## Aurora

spare cash


----------



## SINC

cash cow


----------



## Aurora

cow catcher


----------



## SINC

moss cow


----------



## bse5150

gold cow


----------



## Aurora

marry gold


----------



## SINC

sum marry


----------



## Aurora

tire sum


----------



## bse5150

snow tire


----------



## Aurora

snow bird


----------



## SINC

bird brain


----------



## bse5150

brain teaser


----------



## SINC

brain trust


----------



## Aurora

trust fund


----------



## bse5150

fund raising


----------



## SINC

fund razor


----------



## Aurora

razor back (hog)


----------



## SINC

back splash


----------



## bse5150

splash pad


----------



## Aurora

lily pad


----------



## SINC

pad ding


----------



## Aurora

pad dock


----------



## SINC

dock tore


----------



## Aurora

dock worker


----------



## SINC

pa dock


----------



## Aurora

loading dock


----------



## bse5150

system loading


----------



## Aurora

system attic


----------



## bse5150

system failure


----------



## SINC

system wide


----------



## bse5150

wide angle


----------



## SINC

angle iron


----------



## bse5150

iron maiden


----------



## Aurora

maiden name


----------



## bse5150

name sake


----------



## Aurora

name tag


----------



## bse5150

laser tag


----------



## Aurora

tag team


----------



## bse5150

team player


----------



## Aurora

team spirit


----------



## SINC

spirit bare


----------



## bse5150

bare naked


----------



## SINC

naked gun


----------



## Aurora

gun fight


----------



## SINC

show gun


----------



## bse5150

show boat


----------



## Aurora

show cause


----------



## bse5150

bee cause


----------



## screature

new bee


----------



## Aurora

bee hives


----------



## screature

bee Arthur


----------



## Aurora

spelling bee


----------



## screature

bee Neath


----------



## bse5150

bee hind


----------



## screature

hind sight


----------



## SINC

rifle sight


----------



## Aurora

first sight


----------



## SINC

ladies first


----------



## bse5150

ladies room


----------



## SINC

room bah


----------



## bse5150

room service


----------



## SINC

service station


----------



## bse5150

fire station


----------



## SINC

bonn fire


----------



## Aurora

fire hazard


----------



## bse5150

water hazard


----------



## SINC

water well


----------



## bse5150

well being


----------



## SINC

well head


----------



## bse5150

head way


----------



## SINC

bulk head


----------



## bse5150

bulk barn


----------



## SINC

barn owl


----------



## Aurora

barn dance


----------



## bse5150

square dance


----------



## SINC

fore square


----------



## bse5150

fore head


----------



## SINC

head stone


----------



## Aurora

head liner


----------



## SINC

freight liner


----------



## Aurora

freight train


----------



## bse5150

night train


----------



## Aurora

night terrors


----------



## SINC

night hood


----------



## Aurora

hood wink


----------



## SINC

tiddly wink


----------



## Aurora

sly wink


----------



## bse5150

wink hub


----------



## SINC

hub cap


----------



## bse5150

salary cap


----------



## Aurora

cap ability


----------



## bse5150

afford ability


----------



## SINC

afford thyme


----------



## bse5150

thyme machine


----------



## screature

Justin thyme


----------



## SINC

rag thyme


----------



## screature

oil rag


----------



## SINC

oil rig


----------



## bse5150

big rig


----------



## SINC

big gar 

(Sask.)


----------



## Aurora

big apple


----------



## SINC

apple sauce


----------



## Aurora

apple pie


----------



## SINC

hip pie


----------



## bse5150

hip stir


----------



## screature

rose hip


----------



## SINC

rose petal


----------



## bse5150

rose bud


----------



## Aurora

bud wiser


----------



## SINC

bud get


----------



## Aurora

bud gee


----------



## SINC

gee whiz


----------



## Aurora

cheese whiz


----------



## bse5150

cheese slices


----------



## SINC

golf slices


----------



## bse5150

golf club


----------



## SINC

club seats


----------



## bse5150

bus seats


----------



## Aurora

bus boy


----------



## SINC

car boy


----------



## Aurora

boy wonder


----------



## bse5150

wonder woman


----------



## SINC

know wonder


----------



## bse5150

know ledge


----------



## SINC

key know


----------



## Aurora

key stir


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> key stir


 :clap:

stir frey


----------



## screature

hip stir


----------



## SINC

stir ups


----------



## Aurora

ups delivery


----------



## SINC

hick ups


----------



## Aurora

hick town


----------



## SINC

town ship


----------



## bse5150

tight ship


----------



## SINC

tight wad


----------



## bse5150

cash wad


----------



## Aurora

cash cow


----------



## SINC

holy cow


----------



## Aurora

cow rite


----------



## SINC

copy rite


----------



## bse5150

copy left


----------



## Aurora

copy cat


----------



## SINC

cat scan


----------



## Aurora

cat shawl


----------



## bse5150

cat stevens


----------



## Aurora

cat burglar


----------



## SINC

ham burglar


----------



## Aurora

got ham (home of Batman)


----------



## SINC

ham bone

(makes good soup)


----------



## bse5150

jaw bone


----------



## Aurora

bone appetite


----------



## SINC

bone fried


----------



## Aurora

bone voyage


----------



## SINC

bone meal


----------



## bse5150

happy meal (kid's meal at McDonalds)


----------



## SINC

peace meal


----------



## Aurora

peace core


----------



## bse5150

core duo


----------



## Aurora

core sets


----------



## bse5150

television sets


----------



## SINC

sets traight


----------



## Aurora

tennis sets


----------



## SINC

table tennis


----------



## Aurora

cons table


----------



## SINC

cons train


----------



## Aurora

cons trucked


----------



## SINC

trucked freight


----------



## Aurora

freight train


----------



## bse5150

gravy train


----------



## SINC

train trestle


----------



## Aurora

train wreck


----------



## SINC

wreck creation


----------



## bse5150

divine creation


----------



## Aurora

divine rights (of kings)


----------



## bse5150

human rights


----------



## Aurora

Human remains


----------



## SINC

remains till


----------



## bse5150

till lee (hat)


----------



## Aurora

tender lee


----------



## SINC

lee whey


----------



## bse5150

whey side


----------



## Aurora

side arms


----------



## SINC

arms ling


----------



## bse5150

star ling (bird)


----------



## Aurora

ling weenie


----------



## Aurora

wow bse5150, glad you stuck with ling.


----------



## SINC

weenie won


----------



## Aurora

won ton


----------



## bse5150

metric ton


----------



## SINC

geo metric


----------



## bse5150

metric system


----------



## Macfury

System error


----------



## bse5150

system software


----------



## Aurora

buggy software


----------



## SINC

buggy whip


----------



## Aurora

whip antenna


----------



## bse5150

dish antenna


----------



## Aurora

dish washer


----------



## SINC

washer fluid


----------



## Aurora

washer woman


----------



## bse5150

fat woman


----------



## Aurora

fat cat


----------



## bse5150

cat nap


----------



## Aurora

nap kin


----------



## bse5150

kin folk


----------



## Aurora

folk music


----------



## bse5150

rock music


----------



## SINC

rock solid


----------



## bse5150

solid gold


----------



## SINC

gold digger


----------



## bse5150

grave digger


----------



## Aurora

accent grave


----------



## SINC

grave stone


----------



## Aurora

grave robber


----------



## SINC

grave matter


----------



## Aurora

matter horn


----------



## SINC

shoo horn


----------



## bse5150

horn net


----------



## SINC

net scape


----------



## screature

inter net


----------



## SINC

inter corps


----------



## bse5150

net work


----------



## screature

fish net


----------



## SINC

Whoops, beat you both by a sec or two. 

Back to 

inter corps


----------



## bse5150

marine corps


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Whoops, beat you both by a sec or two.
> 
> Back to
> 
> inter corps


Not sure whet you are seeing... I don't see any problem here.

Ok I see it know, slow server...

sub marine


----------



## Aurora

sub hunter (like my avatar)


----------



## SINC

tab hunter 

Remember him?


----------



## bse5150

tab let


----------



## SINC

toy let


----------



## bse5150

toy box


----------



## Aurora

box camera


----------



## bse5150

box lunch


----------



## SINC

tool box


----------



## Aurora

tool ate


----------



## SINC

ate tea


----------



## Aurora

tea bone


----------



## bse5150

back bone


----------



## Aurora

back stretch


----------



## SINC

out back


----------



## Aurora

back stabber


----------



## SINC

fast back


----------



## Aurora

full back


----------



## SINC

chock full


----------



## Aurora

chock late


----------



## SINC

late bloomer


----------



## Aurora

late show


----------



## bse5150

show case


----------



## Aurora

case history


----------



## SINC

court case


----------



## Aurora

night court


----------



## SINC

court ship


----------



## screature

kangaroo court


----------



## SINC

esk court


----------



## screature

in court


----------



## Aurora

tennis court


----------



## SINC

court yard


----------



## Aurora

yard arm


----------



## screature

arm me


----------



## Aurora

arm band


----------



## screature

band aid


----------



## Aurora

aid worker


----------



## bse5150

construction worker


----------



## SINC

dock worker


----------



## bse5150

dock tour


----------



## SINC

tour bus


----------



## bse5150

school bus


----------



## SINC

bus buoy


----------



## screature

magic bus


----------



## SINC

magic trick


----------



## Aurora

trick pony


----------



## SINC

pony express


----------



## Aurora

pony up


----------



## screature

start up


----------



## Aurora

start led


----------



## bse5150

led display


----------



## SINC

say led


----------



## Aurora

say cheese


----------



## bse5150

cheese strings


----------



## SINC

purse strings


----------



## bse5150

designer purse


----------



## SINC

change purse


----------



## bse5150

loose change


----------



## SINC

foot loose


----------



## bse5150

foot ball


----------



## SINC

big foot


----------



## bse5150

mister big


----------



## SINC

big top


----------



## screature

top dog


----------



## SINC

dog tired


----------



## Aurora

dog eared


----------



## SINC

son dog


----------



## Aurora

dog fight


----------



## bse5150

fight night


----------



## SINC

night watch


----------



## bse5150

watch tower


----------



## Aurora

death watch


----------



## bse5150

black death


----------



## Aurora

black arts


----------



## SINC

black whole


----------



## Aurora

whole sale


----------



## bse5150

clearance sale


----------



## Aurora

sale ores


----------



## SINC

ores lag


----------



## Aurora

lag errs


----------



## bse5150

jet lag


----------



## Aurora

jet set


----------



## SINC

set point


----------



## bse5150

point spread


----------



## SINC

sandwich spread


----------



## bse5150

cheese sandwich


----------



## SINC

cut cheese


----------



## bse5150

director's cut


----------



## Aurora

cut glass


----------



## SINC

spy glass


----------



## Aurora

glass eye


----------



## SINC

eye wonder


----------



## Aurora

wonder woman


----------



## bse5150

wonder full


----------



## Aurora

full bore


----------



## SINC

bore row


----------



## Aurora

row housing


----------



## SINC

burr row


----------



## Aurora

burr dock


----------



## screature

floating dock


----------



## Aurora

dock yard


----------



## SINC

dock tore


----------



## Aurora

tore adore


----------



## SINC

apps tore


----------



## Aurora

Good one SINC

apps tract


----------



## SINC

abs tract


----------



## bse5150

tract or


----------



## Aurora

tract house


----------



## SINC

house bound


----------



## bse5150

homeward bound


----------



## SINC

bound tee


----------



## Aurora

tee chest


----------



## SINC

hope chest


----------



## bse5150

hope less


----------



## SINC

hope sew


----------



## bse5150

sew cool


----------



## SINC

cool aide


----------



## screature

band aide


----------



## SINC

rock band


----------



## bse5150

rock hammer


----------



## SINC

hammer head


----------



## bse5150

dead head (Grateful Dead fans)


----------



## Aurora

head line


----------



## bse5150

by line


----------



## Aurora

line drive


----------



## SINC

drive home


----------



## Aurora

drive shaft


----------



## SINC

mine shaft


----------



## bse5150

mine craft


----------



## SINC

space craft


----------



## Aurora

outer space


----------



## SINC

outer limit


----------



## bse5150

time limit


----------



## Aurora

time exposure


----------



## bse5150

light exposure


----------



## SINC

trouble light


----------



## bse5150

trouble sum


----------



## Aurora

bother sum


----------



## bse5150

sum body


----------



## Aurora

body language


----------



## bse5150

English language


----------



## Aurora

English horn


----------



## SINC

horn knee


----------



## bse5150

knee cap


----------



## SINC

cap tan


----------



## Aurora

tan jeer


----------



## SINC

tan hides


----------



## bse5150

raw hides


----------



## Aurora

raw meat


----------



## SINC

track meat


----------



## Aurora

race track


----------



## SINC

baring race


----------



## Aurora

ball baring


----------



## SINC

baring see


----------



## bse5150

see saw


----------



## SINC

saw bones


----------



## screature

band saw


----------



## bse5150

rock band


----------



## screature

igneous rock


----------



## bse5150

rock hudson


----------



## SINC

hudson river


----------



## Aurora

river dance


----------



## SINC

moon river


----------



## Aurora

harvest moon


----------



## bse5150

harvest time


----------



## SINC

time travel


----------



## Aurora

travel log


----------



## SINC

log jam


----------



## bse5150

strawberry jam


----------



## Aurora

strawberry blonde


----------



## SINC

strawberry fields


----------



## screature

corn fields


----------



## Aurora

corn silk


----------



## screature

silk road


----------



## Aurora

road apple


----------



## screature

Abbey road


----------



## SINC

road warrior


----------



## bse5150

weekend warrior


----------



## SINC

long weekend


----------



## bse5150

long island


----------



## Aurora

long boat


----------



## bse5150

sinking boat


----------



## Aurora

boat people


----------



## screature

paddle boat


----------



## bse5150

paddle board


----------



## screature

board walk


----------



## Aurora

board room


----------



## bse5150

rest room


----------



## screature

living room


----------



## Aurora

living dead


----------



## bse5150

dead beat


----------



## screature

beat nick


----------



## Aurora

beat root


----------



## bse5150

root user


----------



## SINC

root beer


----------



## Aurora

root canal


----------



## bse5150

root directory


----------



## screature

direct root


----------



## SINC

celery root


----------



## Aurora

root cellar


----------



## SINC

whine cellar


----------



## screature

comb whine


----------



## SINC

comb over


----------



## screature

over rated


----------



## SINC

fire rated


----------



## Aurora

fire hazard


----------



## SINC

fire storm


----------



## bse5150

snow storm


----------



## Aurora

snow job


----------



## bse5150

job bank


----------



## Aurora

bank holiday


----------



## bse5150

stat holiday


----------



## Aurora

Billie Holiday


----------



## SINC

billie club


----------



## bse5150

club foot


----------



## SINC

club car


----------



## bse5150

car parts


----------



## SINC

car away


----------



## Aurora

car tell


----------



## bse5150

tell tale


----------



## Aurora

tall tale


----------



## SINC

breads tale


----------



## Aurora

tale ban (nasty people)


----------



## SINC

ban knock


----------



## Aurora

knock wurst


----------



## bse5150

brat wurst


----------



## Aurora

wurst case


----------



## SINC

wurst case


----------



## bse5150

best case


----------



## SINC

inn case


----------



## bse5150

brief case


----------



## SINC

case lode


----------



## Aurora

mother lode


----------



## SINC

heavy lode


----------



## Aurora

heavy sleeper


----------



## SINC

sleeper car


----------



## bse5150

rail car


----------



## Aurora

rail birds


----------



## SINC

rail whey


----------



## Aurora

whey scales


----------



## bse5150

whey behind


----------



## Aurora

nice behind


----------



## SINC

core nice


----------



## screature

nice body


----------



## SINC

body shop


----------



## Aurora

body surfing


----------



## SINC

body search


----------



## bse5150

search engine


----------



## Aurora

search light


----------



## bse5150

google search


----------



## SINC

search party


----------



## Aurora

party animal


----------



## SINC

animal crackers


----------



## Aurora

safe crackers


----------



## bse5150

safe tea


----------



## SINC

tea off


----------



## Aurora

tea strainer


----------



## SINC

tea rex


----------



## Aurora

tea caddy


----------



## bse5150

caddy shack


----------



## Aurora

ice shack


----------



## bse5150

ice pick


----------



## SINC

pick sides


----------



## bse5150

bee sides


----------



## SINC

wanna bee


----------



## Aurora

bee little


----------



## SINC

little known


----------



## Aurora

little women


----------



## SINC

chicken little


----------



## bse5150

single women


----------



## SINC

Beat you by a few seconds.

Back to:

chicken little


----------



## Aurora

fried chicken


----------



## SINC

deep fried


----------



## bse5150

deep space


----------



## SINC

space cadet


----------



## Aurora

space bar


----------



## bse5150

bar bell


----------



## Aurora

open bar


----------



## bse5150

open house


----------



## Aurora

house flies


----------



## SINC

horse flies


----------



## Aurora

horse opera


----------



## SINC

rays horse


----------



## Aurora

rays hopes


----------



## SINC

dash hopes


----------



## Aurora

dash board


----------



## SINC

dash sure

(one of Santa's crew)


----------



## Aurora

sure bet
Could be a gambling thing or a frozen dessert. Take your pick.


----------



## bse5150

bet tour


----------



## Aurora

tour guide


----------



## bse5150

guide dog


----------



## Aurora

dog tired


----------



## SINC

dog ma


----------



## Aurora

Ma Bell


----------



## bse5150

bell tower


----------



## SINC

slay bell


----------



## Aurora

bell owed


----------



## bse5150

owed money


----------



## Aurora

money talks


----------



## SINC

talks hop


----------



## Aurora

car hop


----------



## SINC

hop along (cassidy)


----------



## Aurora

along side


----------



## SINC

along way


----------



## bse5150

way side


----------



## SINC

way scales


----------



## Aurora

fish scales


----------



## SINC

blow fish


----------



## Aurora

fatal blow


----------



## SINC

femme fatal


----------



## bse5150

fatal attraction


----------



## Aurora

star attraction


----------



## bse5150

north star


----------



## SINC

points north


----------



## bse5150

north pole


----------



## Aurora

pole dancer


----------



## bse5150

belly dancer


----------



## Aurora

belly laugh


----------



## SINC

laugh in

Loved that darn show!


----------



## Aurora

So did I.
in action


----------



## SINC

in active


----------



## Aurora

active ate


----------



## bse5150

ate ball


----------



## Aurora

charity ball


----------



## bse5150

ball diamond


----------



## Aurora

diamond bit


----------



## bse5150

bit plane


----------



## SINC

plane paper


----------



## Aurora

paper tiger


----------



## bse5150

tiger woods


----------



## Aurora

tiger lily


----------



## bse5150

lily bulbs


----------



## Aurora

lily pads


----------



## bse5150

maxi pads


----------



## SINC

goalie pads


----------



## bse5150

note pads


----------



## SINC

note able


----------



## Aurora

able seaman


----------



## SINC

walk able


----------



## bse5150

cat walk


----------



## SINC

stray cat


----------



## Aurora

cat gut


----------



## bse5150

cat scan


----------



## Aurora

cat house


----------



## SINC

fat cat


----------



## Aurora

fat free


----------



## SINC

free range


----------



## bse5150

free dumb


----------



## Aurora

dumb belles


----------



## SINC

clara belles


----------



## Aurora

church belles


----------



## SINC

church key


----------



## Aurora

church mouse


----------



## bse5150

mouse trap


----------



## Aurora

trap ease


----------



## bse5150

at ease


----------



## SINC

ease meant


----------



## Aurora

meant ore


----------



## bse5150

iron ore


----------



## Aurora

iron rations


----------



## SINC

iron knee


----------



## Aurora

steam iron


----------



## SINC

steam whistle


----------



## bse5150

steam engine


----------



## Aurora

steam heat


----------



## bse5150

desert heat


----------



## SINC

beds heat


----------



## bse5150

bunk beds


----------



## Aurora

twin beds


----------



## SINC

twin peeks


----------



## Aurora

twin engined


----------



## SINC

twin cull


----------



## Aurora

cull tour


----------



## SINC

factory tour


----------



## Aurora

tour guide


----------



## bse5150

guide line


----------



## SINC

clothes line


----------



## bse5150

fine line


----------



## Aurora

line backer


----------



## bse5150

line drive


----------



## Aurora

drive way


----------



## bse5150

fair way


----------



## SINC

fair comment


----------



## bse5150

fair use


----------



## SINC

county fair


----------



## bse5150

hazard county (Dukes of Hazard)


----------



## SINC

rode hazard


----------



## bse5150

water hazard


----------



## Aurora

rode island


----------



## SINC

water buoy


----------



## Aurora

buoy ant


----------



## bse5150

ant colony


----------



## Aurora

ant jemima (syrup)


----------



## SINC

comer ant


----------



## Aurora

new comer


----------



## SINC

new tron


----------



## bse5150

new ton (Sir Isaac)


----------



## SINC

ton sills


----------



## bse5150

window sills


----------



## SINC

window pain


----------



## bse5150

pain killer


----------



## SINC

constant pain


----------



## bse5150

pain less


----------



## Aurora

pain reliever


----------



## SINC

cam pain


----------



## bse5150

cam raw (camera)


----------



## SINC

raw meet


----------



## bse5150

swap meet


----------



## SINC

swap ends


----------



## bse5150

book ends


----------



## SINC

book mark


----------



## Aurora

mark time


----------



## SINC

bench mark


----------



## Aurora

bench press


----------



## SINC

press sure


----------



## Aurora

sure thing


----------



## SINC

sum thing


----------



## bse5150

zero sum


----------



## SINC

ground zero


----------



## Aurora

ground beef


----------



## bse5150

beef stew


----------



## Aurora

stew pot


----------



## bse5150

crack pot


----------



## Aurora

crack addict


----------



## bse5150

mac addict


----------



## Aurora

sports addict


----------



## bse5150

sports fan


----------



## Aurora

electric fan


----------



## bse5150

fan attic


----------



## Aurora

fan dance


----------



## SINC

fan flames


----------



## Aurora

fan jet


----------



## bse5150

jet engine


----------



## SINC

engine near


----------



## Aurora

near miss


----------



## SINC

kris miss


----------



## bse5150

miss isle


----------



## SINC

isle land


----------



## bse5150

ice land


----------



## Aurora

dry ice


----------



## bse5150

dry clean


----------



## Aurora

dry humour


----------



## SINC

lawn dry


----------



## Aurora

lawn ornament


----------



## bse5150

christmas ornament


----------



## SINC

hood ornament


----------



## Aurora

hood wink


----------



## SINC

wink leer (town in Manitoba)


----------



## bse5150

leer jet


----------



## SINC

leer at


----------



## bse5150

at work


----------



## SINC

work horse


----------



## Aurora

horse manure


----------



## bse5150

manure hut (adobe)


----------



## Aurora

I had an old hat but I just bought this one.
It's
manure hat.


----------



## bse5150

manure spreader


----------



## Aurora

gossip spreader


----------



## SINC

gossip per


----------



## Aurora

per cent


----------



## bse5150

cent tour (centaur)


----------



## SINC

cent trist


----------



## Aurora

skunk cent


----------



## SINC

crib skunk


----------



## Aurora

crib board


----------



## bse5150

school board


----------



## Aurora

board stiff


----------



## bse5150

stiff collar


----------



## SINC

mass stiff


----------



## Aurora

mass production


----------



## SINC

mass sieve


----------



## bse5150

mass appeal


----------



## SINC

sex appeal


----------



## Aurora

sex offender


----------



## SINC

sex pot


----------



## Aurora

pot luck


----------



## SINC

paul luck

(Type of fish)


----------



## Aurora

paul tree


----------



## SINC

tree sun


----------



## bse5150

sun burn


----------



## SINC

burn niche


----------



## bse5150

niche market


----------



## SINC

meet market


----------



## bse5150

meet eeyore


----------



## SINC

swap meet


----------



## bse5150

swap space


----------



## SINC

swap shop


----------



## Aurora

shop steward


----------



## bse5150

pop shop


----------



## Aurora

pop corn


----------



## SINC

corn chowder


----------



## bse5150

clam chowder


----------



## SINC

clam up


----------



## Aurora

up start


----------



## SINC

head start


----------



## bse5150

head room


----------



## SINC

bath room


----------



## bse5150

bath tub


----------



## SINC

tub surround


----------



## bse5150

surround sound


----------



## Aurora

sound barrier


----------



## SINC

barrier reef


----------



## Aurora

language barrier


----------



## bse5150

body language


----------



## SINC

body fat


----------



## Aurora

body builder


----------



## SINC

home builder


----------



## Aurora

home alone


----------



## bse5150

home word (bound)


----------



## Aurora

cross word


----------



## bse5150

cross country


----------



## SINC

cross hares


----------



## Aurora

March hares


----------



## bse5150

march madness


----------



## SINC

march brake


----------



## Aurora

route march


----------



## SINC

paper route


----------



## bse5150

paper cut


----------



## Aurora

cut classes


----------



## bse5150

directors cut


----------



## SINC

prime cut


----------



## bse5150

prime rib


----------



## Aurora

prime meridian


----------



## SINC

sue prime


----------



## Aurora

prime minister


----------



## SINC

yes minister

(British TV show)


----------



## Aurora

yes man


----------



## bse5150

the man


----------



## Aurora

man servant


----------



## SINC

super man


----------



## Aurora

super mario


----------



## SINC

super seed


----------



## bse5150

seed less


----------



## SINC

dose seed


----------



## bse5150

low dose


----------



## Aurora

low life


----------



## bse5150

high life (Miller)


----------



## Aurora

high chair


----------



## bse5150

electric chair


----------



## SINC

pre chair


----------



## bse5150

pre mere


----------



## SINC

mere sea


----------



## Aurora

sea legs


----------



## SINC

bow legs


----------



## bse5150

bow window


----------



## Aurora

bow wow


----------



## SINC

wow sirs


----------



## Aurora

guy sirs


----------



## bse5150

guy wire


----------



## Aurora

tight wire


----------



## SINC

barb wire


----------



## Aurora

barb err


----------



## SINC

rue barb


----------



## bse5150

rue plant


----------



## SINC

rue win


----------



## Aurora

rue furs


----------



## bse5150

rue teen


----------



## Aurora

teen ager


----------



## SINC

poo teen


----------



## bse5150

poo bear


----------



## SINC

bear naked


----------



## bse5150

bone dry


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, no idea where 'bone dry' came from??

Still at 

bear naked


----------



## Aurora

bear facts


----------



## SINC

facts heat


----------



## bse5150

heat lamp


----------



## Aurora

lamp lighter (of long, long ago)


----------



## bse5150

lighter fluid


----------



## Aurora

fluid motion


----------



## bse5150

motion sickness


----------



## Aurora

motion pictures


----------



## bse5150

motion less


----------



## SINC

self less


----------



## Aurora

self abuse


----------



## SINC

self serve


----------



## bse5150

soft serve (ice cream)


----------



## Aurora

soft rock


----------



## SINC

soft boiled


----------



## Aurora

boiled cabbage


----------



## bse5150

cabbage rolls


----------



## SINC

rolls royce


----------



## bse5150

dinner rolls


----------



## SINC

dinner thyme


----------



## bse5150

thyme machine


----------



## SINC

supper thyme


----------



## bse5150

last supper


----------



## Aurora

last call


----------



## SINC

role call


----------



## Aurora

role playing


----------



## SINC

role accord

(old camera brand)


----------



## bse5150

honda accord


----------



## Aurora

accord ion


----------



## SINC

ion eyes


----------



## Aurora

centaur ion


----------



## SINC

lunch ion


----------



## Aurora

miss ion


----------



## bse5150

mill ion


----------



## Aurora

car ion


----------



## SINC

car away


----------



## Aurora

street car


----------



## SINC

easy street


----------



## Aurora

street smart


----------



## SINC

smart ass


----------



## Aurora

get smart


----------



## SINC

fore get


----------



## Aurora

fore tune


----------



## SINC

fore sea


----------



## Aurora

sea change


----------



## bse5150

ex change


----------



## Aurora

change purse


----------



## SINC

purse sue


----------



## bse5150

sue per


----------



## SINC

prose per


----------



## bse5150

per son


----------



## Aurora

son burn


----------



## bse5150

son day


----------



## Aurora

day timer


----------



## SINC

lap timer


----------



## bse5150

lap dog


----------



## Aurora

dog paddle


----------



## SINC

paddle wheel


----------



## bse5150

big wheel


----------



## SINC

big rig


----------



## bse5150

mister big


----------



## SINC

big shot


----------



## bse5150

shot glass


----------



## Aurora

glass house


----------



## bse5150

out house


----------



## Aurora

house arrest


----------



## bse5150

under arrest


----------



## Aurora

under wear


----------



## bse5150

soft wear


----------



## Aurora

soft soap


----------



## bse5150

soap opera


----------



## Aurora

horse opera


----------



## bse5150

horse power


----------



## SINC

power lift


----------



## Aurora

power plant


----------



## SINC

plant seed


----------



## bse5150

seed less


----------



## SINC

con seed


----------



## Aurora

con tested


----------



## SINC

con fir


----------



## Aurora

fir tile


----------



## bse5150

percent tile


----------



## Aurora

ceramic tile


----------



## bse5150

tile cutter


----------



## Aurora

bolt cutter


----------



## bse5150

dead bolt


----------



## Aurora

dead reckoning


----------



## bse5150

my reckoning


----------



## SINC

wham my


----------



## Aurora

my crow


----------



## SINC

crow bar


----------



## bse5150

candy bar


----------



## SINC

bar nun


----------



## bse5150

nun chucks


----------



## SINC

would chucks


----------



## Aurora

chucks take


----------



## bse5150

take pictures


----------



## SINC

double take


----------



## bse5150

double trouble


----------



## SINC

trouble light


----------



## Aurora

light duties


----------



## SINC

bud light


----------



## Aurora

rose bud


----------



## bse5150

bud get


----------



## SINC

get going


----------



## bse5150

get oh


----------



## Aurora

tar get


----------



## bse5150

tar pit


----------



## SINC

movies tar


----------



## Aurora

home movies


----------



## SINC

home maid


----------



## bse5150

union maid


----------



## SINC

maid headway


----------



## bse5150

sun maid


----------



## SINC

sun flour


----------



## bse5150

flour garden


----------



## Aurora

flour children


----------



## SINC

ground flour


----------



## bse5150

ground beef


----------



## Aurora

ground zero


----------



## bse5150

zero interest


----------



## SINC

zero percent


----------



## bse5150

ten percent


----------



## Aurora

ten tackle


----------



## bse5150

tackle box


----------



## Aurora

box lunch


----------



## SINC

alarm box


----------



## Aurora

alarm clock


----------



## SINC

clock tower


----------



## SINC

Anyone have any objections to add a little more challenge to the thread? What I suggest is that when possible, we submit responses with a picture instead of words just for fun. For example, I could have made the response above with this picture below. Anyone see any problems with allowing pics when possible to see if players can figure it out? Just a thought.


----------



## Aurora

Could be tough but OK with me


----------



## Aurora

tower bridge (Couldn't load the picture)


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Could be tough but OK with me





Aurora said:


> tower bridge (Couldn't load the picture)


It can be easy as well.


----------



## Aurora

dental bridge


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Aurora

draw attention


----------



## bse5150

attention span


----------



## Aurora

attention getter


----------



## bse5150

crave attention


----------



## Aurora

attention span


----------



## SINC

span decks


----------



## bse5150

cassette decks


----------



## Aurora

decks hoe


----------



## SINC

teak decks


----------



## Aurora

miss teak


----------



## SINC

teak addy 

Addy | Define Addy at Dictionary.com


----------



## Aurora

teak veneer


----------



## bse5150

wood veneer


----------



## Aurora

wood carving


----------



## bse5150

carving knife


----------



## Aurora

knife edge


----------



## SINC

jack knife


----------



## bse5150

high jack


----------



## SINC

black jack


----------



## bse5150

black bored


----------



## Aurora

black tie


----------



## SINC

bow tie


----------



## Aurora

bow legged


----------



## bse5150

bow window


----------



## SINC

window dressing


----------



## bse5150

dressing room


----------



## SINC

ball room


----------



## Aurora

ball bearings


----------



## bse5150

ball diamond


----------



## SINC

diamond ring


----------



## bse5150

ring tone


----------



## SINC

gems tone


----------



## bse5150

precious gems


----------



## Aurora

precious metals


----------



## SINC

base metals


----------



## bse5150

base line


----------



## SINC

clothes line


----------



## Aurora

clothes hanger


----------



## SINC

aircraft hanger


----------



## bse5150

cliff hanger


----------



## SINC

cliff ford


----------



## bse5150

ford truck


----------



## SINC

truck stop


----------



## bse5150

stop sign


----------



## SINC

sign language


----------



## Aurora

sign wave


----------



## Macfury

wave pool


----------



## Aurora

pool shark


----------



## bse5150

shark attack


----------



## SINC

card shark


----------



## Aurora

card board


----------



## SINC

board meeting


----------



## bse5150

annual meeting


----------



## SINC

meeting room


----------



## bse5150

bed room


----------



## SINC

bed rock


----------



## bse5150

rock hudson


----------



## Aurora

hudson river


----------



## SINC

river boat


----------



## Aurora

boat eye


----------



## SINC

pink eye


----------



## Aurora

pink elephant


----------



## bse5150

pink panther


----------



## SINC

panther pee


----------



## bse5150

pee air (Trudeau)


----------



## SINC

pee nuts


----------



## Aurora

pee wee


----------



## SINC

wee nurse


----------



## Aurora

nurse maid


----------



## SINC

home maid


----------



## Aurora

home maker


----------



## SINC

home work


----------



## bse5150

work load


----------



## Aurora

load data


----------



## bse5150

data stream


----------



## Aurora

stream lined


----------



## bse5150

side lined


----------



## Aurora

out lined


----------



## SINC

strike out


----------



## Aurora

labour strike


----------



## bse5150

out come


----------



## Aurora

Sorry bse. I beat you by that much (as was said on Get Smart.
We are still at "labour strike"


----------



## SINC

strike three


----------



## bse5150

three stooges


----------



## SINC

three amigos


----------



## bse5150

three sum


----------



## SINC

sum buddy


----------



## bse5150

buddy guy


----------



## Aurora

guy wires


----------



## bse5150

exposed wires


----------



## Aurora

exposed crimes


----------



## bse5150

crimes toppers


----------



## Aurora

crimes heat


----------



## bse5150

heat lamp


----------



## SINC

lamp shade


----------



## Aurora

shade tree


----------



## SINC

tree house


----------



## Aurora

haunted house


----------



## bse5150

house hold


----------



## Aurora

house wine


----------



## SINC

wine rack


----------



## Aurora

nice rack


----------



## bse5150

server rack


----------



## Aurora

bar server


----------



## bse5150

bar none


----------



## SINC

none sense


----------



## bse5150

sense able


----------



## SINC

comfort able


----------



## Aurora

comfort zone


----------



## SINC

dead zone


----------



## bse5150

twilight zone


----------



## Aurora

zone out


----------



## SINC

end zone 

(touchdown!)


----------



## bse5150

the end


----------



## SINC

end run


----------



## bse5150

run away


----------



## Aurora

stocking run


----------



## bse5150

stocking stuffer


----------



## SINC

silk stocking


----------



## bse5150

silk worm


----------



## SINC

glow worm


----------



## Aurora

worm hole


----------



## SINC

hole enchilada


----------



## bse5150

hole sum


----------



## SINC

sink hole


----------



## Aurora

hole wheat


----------



## bse5150

wheat ease (cereal)


----------



## Aurora

ease meant


----------



## SINC

pull ease


----------



## Aurora

political pull


----------



## bse5150

pew pull


----------



## SINC

pew native


----------



## bse5150

pew knee


----------



## SINC

knee dead


----------



## bse5150

dead bolt


----------



## SINC

lag bolt


----------



## bse5150

server lag


----------



## Aurora

lag err


----------



## bse5150

err or


----------



## Aurora

or gate


----------



## SINC

gate whey


----------



## Aurora

door whey


----------



## bse5150

door bell


----------



## Aurora

door meant


----------



## bse5150

meant tour


----------



## Aurora

tour guide


----------



## bse5150

guide dog


----------



## Aurora

dog eared


----------



## bse5150

dog gone


----------



## Aurora

dog catcher


----------



## bse5150

dream catcher


----------



## Aurora

dream team


----------



## bse5150

team Canada


----------



## Aurora

Canada dry


----------



## SINC

dry well


----------



## Aurora

well said


----------



## bse5150

well done


----------



## Aurora

done deal


----------



## bse5150

know deal


----------



## Aurora

know body


----------



## bse5150

know ledge


----------



## SINC

know ware


----------



## bse5150

ware house


----------



## Aurora

house party


----------



## SINC

party animal


----------



## bse5150

party favors


----------



## SINC

party pooper


----------



## bse5150

pooper scooper


----------



## Aurora

news scooper


----------



## bse5150

news paper


----------



## Aurora

paper tiger


----------



## bse5150

tiger tail


----------



## SINC

tiger lily


----------



## Aurora

lily white


----------



## bse5150

white paint


----------



## Aurora

white noise


----------



## bse5150

loud noise


----------



## Aurora

noise pollution


----------



## bse5150

air pollution


----------



## SINC

debone air


----------



## Aurora

air brakes


----------



## bse5150

disk brakes


----------



## Aurora

disk jockey


----------



## bse5150

jockey club


----------



## Aurora

club soda


----------



## bse5150

soda pop


----------



## SINC

pop sickle


----------



## bse5150

pop culture


----------



## SINC

culture shock


----------



## bse5150

electric shock


----------



## SINC

electric eel


----------



## Aurora

electric fence


----------



## bse5150

fence gate


----------



## SINC

gate tore


----------



## bse5150

tore oh


----------



## SINC

mass tore


----------



## Aurora

mass destruction


----------



## bse5150

mass if


----------



## Aurora

mass production


----------



## SINC

mass tiff


----------



## bse5150

tiff any


----------



## Aurora

any time


----------



## SINC

any way


----------



## bse5150

way side


----------



## SINC

side winder


----------



## Aurora

side step


----------



## SINC

too step


----------



## Aurora

too can


----------



## SINC

can nada


----------



## bse5150

can do (reactor)


----------



## SINC

do point


----------



## bse5150

breaking point


----------



## SINC

point blank


----------



## bse5150

blank page


----------



## SINC

ram page


----------



## bse5150

ram trucks


----------



## SINC

trucks top


----------



## Aurora

top gun


----------



## SINC

gun smoke


----------



## Aurora

smoke alarm


----------



## SINC

big smoke


----------



## Aurora

smoke house


----------



## bse5150

house call


----------



## SINC

call home


----------



## Aurora

home arrest


----------



## bse5150

arrest ed


----------



## SINC

cardiac arrest


----------



## bse5150

cardiac cycle


----------



## SINC

cycle path


----------



## bse5150

path way


----------



## Aurora

way fir


----------



## SINC

fir meant


----------



## bse5150

fir coat


----------



## Aurora

coat room


----------



## SINC

turn coat


----------



## Aurora

good turn


----------



## bse5150

good day


----------



## SINC

know good


----------



## bse5150

know body


----------



## Aurora

body bag


----------



## bse5150

bag lady


----------



## Aurora

lady luck


----------



## bse5150

lady bug


----------



## SINC

bug off


----------



## Aurora

off white


----------



## SINC

face off


----------



## bse5150

off ten


----------



## SINC

ten nessie


----------



## bse5150

ten net


----------



## SINC

fish net


----------



## bse5150

net work


----------



## Aurora

net profit


----------



## SINC

profit margin


----------



## bse5150

margin al


----------



## SINC

fin al


----------



## bse5150

al arm


----------



## Aurora

arm pit


----------



## SINC

pit stop


----------



## Aurora

plum pit


----------



## SINC

plum nice


----------



## bse5150

nice guys


----------



## SINC

guys tough


----------



## Aurora

tough luck


----------



## SINC

pot luck


----------



## Aurora

pot holder


----------



## bse5150

holder tractor


----------



## Aurora

tractor beam


----------



## bse5150

lite beam


----------



## Aurora

lite beer


----------



## bse5150

flash lite


----------



## Aurora

flash flood


----------



## SINC

flood plane


----------



## Aurora

plane jane


----------



## SINC

jane fondue


----------



## bse5150

fondue set


----------



## SINC

ready set


----------



## bse5150

jet set


----------



## Aurora

luggage set


----------



## SINC

claw set


----------



## Aurora

claw drains (actor from awhile ago. Claude Rains in Julius Caesar)


----------



## SINC

^

good one!

drains pout


----------



## Aurora

Thanks
pout inn


----------



## SINC

drop inn


----------



## Aurora

drop kick


----------



## SINC

kick start


----------



## bse5150

start menu


----------



## Aurora

start wreck


----------



## SINC

wreck tum


----------



## Aurora

wreck all


----------



## bse5150

car wreck


----------



## SINC

oz car


----------



## bse5150

oz zee


----------



## Aurora

oz own


----------



## bse5150

own channel


----------



## SINC

channel locks


----------



## bse5150

door locks


----------



## SINC

door meant


----------



## Aurora

door mat


----------



## bse5150

mat adore


----------



## SINC

gym mat


----------



## Aurora

gym shoes


----------



## SINC

shoes tore


----------



## bse5150

tore rent


----------



## Aurora

rent control


----------



## bse5150

remote control


----------



## Aurora

control tower


----------



## SINC

bell tower


----------



## bse5150

liberty bell


----------



## SINC

liberty valance


----------



## Aurora

shore liberty (US Navy)


----------



## SINC

dinah shore


----------



## bse5150

shore lunch


----------



## SINC

lunch pail


----------



## bse5150

pail ale


----------



## Aurora

pail face


----------



## bse5150

face off


----------



## Aurora

face value


----------



## bse5150

fair value


----------



## Aurora

spring fair


----------



## bse5150

spring water


----------



## SINC

water works


----------



## Aurora

water barrel


----------



## SINC

barrel role


----------



## Aurora

toilet role


----------



## bse5150

role playing


----------



## Aurora

playing cards


----------



## SINC

cards hark


----------



## Aurora

cards wipe


----------



## SINC

credit cards


----------



## Aurora

credit union


----------



## bse5150

soviet union


----------



## SINC

union contract


----------



## bse5150

contract or


----------



## Aurora

contract shuns


----------



## bse5150

mar shuns


----------



## Aurora

direct shuns


----------



## SINC

direct tory


----------



## bse5150

miss tory


----------



## SINC

tory blew


----------



## Aurora

blew ray


----------



## bse5150

sting ray


----------



## SINC

ray gun


----------



## Aurora

gun shy


----------



## bse5150

shy people


----------



## Aurora

shy stir


----------



## bse5150

stir sticks


----------



## Aurora

stir crazy


----------



## bse5150

crazy eights


----------



## Aurora

crazy quilt


----------



## bse5150

quilt patterns


----------



## SINC

sewing patterns


----------



## Aurora

sewing machine


----------



## SINC

thyme machine


----------



## bse5150

thyme travel


----------



## SINC

plain travel


----------



## bse5150

plain jane


----------



## SINC

jane dough


----------



## Aurora

dough boys


----------



## bse5150

dough nut


----------



## Aurora

nut cracker


----------



## bse5150

safe cracker


----------



## SINC

animal cracker


----------



## Aurora

animal rights


----------



## SINC

rights pot


----------



## Aurora

pot plant


----------



## SINC

gees pot


----------



## Aurora

pot holder


----------



## SINC

holder down


----------



## Aurora

down filled


----------



## bse5150

cream filled


----------



## SINC

eyes cream


----------



## Aurora

demon eyes


----------



## bse5150

demon alcohol


----------



## Aurora

grain alcohol


----------



## bse5150

grain fed


----------



## Aurora

wood grain


----------



## SINC

sure wood


----------



## bse5150

in sure


----------



## SINC

sure thing


----------



## bse5150

some thing


----------



## Aurora

hand some


----------



## SINC

off hand


----------



## Aurora

hand maid


----------



## SINC

home maid


----------



## Aurora

home body


----------



## bse5150

body double


----------



## SINC

double down


----------



## bse5150

touch down


----------



## Aurora

down town


----------



## SINC

town crier


----------



## bse5150

town house


----------



## Aurora

random house


----------



## SINC

house sit


----------



## Aurora

house guest


----------



## bse5150

guest user


----------



## SINC

user name


----------



## bse5150

name plate


----------



## Aurora

name drop


----------



## bse5150

back drop


----------



## SINC

back bacon


----------



## bse5150

kevin bacon


----------



## Aurora

bacon bits


----------



## bse5150

eight bits


----------



## Aurora

eight ball


----------



## bse5150

base ball


----------



## Aurora

base metal


----------



## bse5150

heavy metal


----------



## Aurora

heavy duty


----------



## SINC

duty roster


----------



## Aurora

duty free


----------



## bse5150

free dumb


----------



## Aurora

dumb belle


----------



## bse5150

liberty belle


----------



## Aurora

belle telephone


----------



## SINC

telephone number


----------



## bse5150

wrong number


----------



## Aurora

number system


----------



## bse5150

system seven


----------



## Aurora

sewer system


----------



## SINC

storm sewer


----------



## bse5150

thunder storm


----------



## Aurora

thunder bird


----------



## bse5150

blue bird


----------



## SINC

bird brain


----------



## Aurora

brain dead


----------



## SINC

brain drain


----------



## bse5150

drain snake


----------



## SINC

snake eyes


----------



## bse5150

lying eyes


----------



## Aurora

eyes ores


----------



## bse5150

shifty eyes


----------



## SINC

irish eyes


----------



## bse5150

irish whiskey


----------



## SINC

whiskey sour


----------



## bse5150

sour mash


----------



## SINC

mash potatoes


----------



## Aurora

roast potatoes


----------



## bse5150

roast beef


----------



## SINC

beef stake


----------



## Aurora

stake tartare


----------



## bse5150

stake out


----------



## SINC

survey stake


----------



## bse5150

stake holder


----------



## SINC

robber stake


----------



## Aurora

robber baron


----------



## bse5150

red baron


----------



## Aurora

baron wasteland


----------



## bse5150

toxic wasteland


----------



## Aurora

toxic shock


----------



## bse5150

electric shock


----------



## Aurora

electric razor


----------



## bse5150

razor blade


----------



## Aurora

blade runner


----------



## bse5150

runner up


----------



## Aurora

carpet runner


----------



## SINC

carpet pile


----------



## bse5150

junk pile


----------



## SINC

junk yard


----------



## bse5150

yard sale


----------



## SINC

yard arm


----------



## Aurora

arm pit


----------



## SINC

cherry pit


----------



## bse5150

cherry coke


----------



## Aurora

coke fire


----------



## bse5150

fire fighter


----------



## Aurora

fighter squadron


----------



## SINC

freedom fighter


----------



## Aurora

fighter jet


----------



## SINC

jet ski


----------



## Aurora

ski jump


----------



## bse5150

ski bum


----------



## Aurora

bum steer


----------



## bse5150

skid steer


----------



## SINC

mama skid


----------



## Aurora

skid marks


----------



## bse5150

skid row


----------



## SINC

bore row


----------



## bse5150

front row


----------



## SINC

row bot


----------



## bse5150

bot tum


----------



## SINC

tum bull


----------



## Aurora

bull market


----------



## bse5150

flea market


----------



## SINC

Bell flea 

(Oriental pronounciation)


----------



## bse5150

ma bell


----------



## Aurora

bell jar


----------



## bse5150

open jar


----------



## SINC

jar gone


----------



## Aurora

jar ring


----------



## SINC

ring tone


----------



## bse5150

tone deaf


----------



## SINC

deaf fine


----------



## Aurora

fine china


----------



## bse5150

red china


----------



## SINC

red herring


----------



## bse5150

red alert


----------



## SINC

red dish


----------



## Aurora

red light


----------



## bse5150

light house


----------



## SINC

flop house


----------



## Aurora

house party


----------



## SINC

party animal


----------



## Aurora

party favour


----------



## SINC

party line


----------



## bse5150

phone line


----------



## SINC

clothes line


----------



## bse5150

dirty clothes


----------



## Aurora

clothes hamper


----------



## SINC

hamper progress


----------



## Aurora

progress report


----------



## bse5150

report card


----------



## Aurora

card table


----------



## bse5150

table spoon


----------



## SINC

spoon bill


----------



## Aurora

bill affair


----------



## bse5150

cable bill


----------



## Aurora

cable car


----------



## SINC

car away


----------



## Aurora

car pool


----------



## bse5150

pool shark


----------



## Aurora

lottery pool


----------



## bse5150

lottery winner


----------



## Aurora

winner circle


----------



## SINC

winner lose


----------



## Aurora

lose face


----------



## bse5150

face off


----------



## Aurora

face values


----------



## SINC

about face


----------



## bse5150

about time


----------



## Aurora

time share


----------



## bse5150

share ware


----------



## Aurora

share cropper


----------



## bse5150

photo cropper


----------



## Aurora

photo finish


----------



## SINC

mirror finish


----------



## bse5150

mirror image


----------



## Aurora

negative image


----------



## SINC

negative affect


----------



## Aurora

negative attitude


----------



## bse5150

negative feedback


----------



## SINC

send feedback


----------



## bse5150

send money


----------



## Aurora

money pit


----------



## SINC

arm pit


----------



## Aurora

arm wrestle


----------



## SINC

yard arm


----------



## bse5150

front yard


----------



## SINC

storm front


----------



## bse5150

storm trooper


----------



## SINC

hale storm


----------



## bse5150

hale lee


----------



## Aurora

lee pup


----------



## bse5150

general lee


----------



## Aurora

general hospital


----------



## bse5150

general electric


----------



## Aurora

general election


----------



## SINC

inn general


----------



## Aurora

inn keeper


----------



## SINC

inn cyst


----------



## bse5150

inn cert


----------



## Aurora

inn bread


----------



## bse5150

white bread


----------



## Aurora

white lightning


----------



## SINC

white out


----------



## bse5150

out come


----------



## SINC

well come


----------



## bse5150

well being


----------



## Aurora

well intentioned


----------



## SINC

well head


----------



## bse5150

head light


----------



## SINC

head stone


----------



## Aurora

stone mason


----------



## bse5150

mason jar


----------



## SINC

job jar


----------



## Aurora

jar gone


----------



## SINC

gone bad


----------



## bse5150

bad influence


----------



## Aurora

bad mouth


----------



## bse5150

big mouth


----------



## Aurora

mouth organ


----------



## bse5150

church organ


----------



## SINC

church key


----------



## Aurora

church mouse


----------



## SINC

church pew


----------



## Aurora

pew tare


----------



## bse5150

tare get


----------



## SINC

tare gone


----------



## Aurora

gone fishing


----------



## SINC

fishing pole


----------



## bse5150

pole dancer


----------



## SINC

pole lock


Think what Archie Bunker called Meathead on All In The Family.


----------



## bse5150

lock key


----------



## SINC

pad lock


----------



## bse5150

eye pad


----------



## Aurora

eye lash


----------



## bse5150

lash out


----------



## SINC

lash out


----------



## Aurora

out cast


----------



## SINC

four cast


----------



## bse5150

four tune


----------



## Aurora

four bidding


----------



## bse5150

bidding war


----------



## SINC

war games


----------



## Aurora

war den


----------



## SINC

den city


----------



## Aurora

city slicker


----------



## SINC

reign slicker


----------



## Aurora

reign delay


----------



## bse5150

short delay


----------



## Aurora

short fuse


----------



## SINC

fuse box


----------



## bse5150

tool box


----------



## Aurora

tool shed


----------



## SINC

shed hare


----------



## Rps

Hare brain


----------



## SINC

times hare


----------



## bse5150

hare pin


----------



## Aurora

grenade pin


----------



## bse5150

pin stripe


----------



## Aurora

pin point


----------



## bse5150

point blank


----------



## SINC

blank canvas


----------



## Aurora

blank look


----------



## SINC

out look


----------



## bse5150

out house


----------



## SINC

burn out


----------



## bse5150

burn in


----------



## Aurora

burn rubber


----------



## SINC

rubber duck


----------



## Aurora

rubber hose


----------



## SINC

garden hose


----------



## bse5150

rose garden


----------



## SINC

rose bud


----------



## bse5150

bud light


----------



## SINC

light bulb


----------



## bse5150

flash light


----------



## SINC

light switch


----------



## Aurora

light infantry


----------



## bse5150

light house


----------



## Aurora

house wine


----------



## bse5150

red wine


----------



## Aurora

red china


----------



## SINC

china set


----------



## Aurora

movie set


----------



## bse5150

core set


----------



## Aurora

core values


----------



## SINC

apple core


----------



## bse5150

apple store


----------



## SINC

apple fritter


----------



## Aurora

pine apple


----------



## SINC

skeletons pine


----------



## bse5150

pine tree


----------



## SINC

tree son


----------



## bse5150

son day


----------



## SINC

day thyme


----------



## bse5150

miller thyme


----------



## Aurora

thyme honoured


----------



## bse5150

thyme table


----------



## SINC

coffee table


----------



## bse5150

coffee cup


----------



## SINC

cup cake


----------



## Aurora

sea cup


----------



## SINC

pan sea


----------



## Aurora

pan fried


----------



## bse5150

fried chicken


----------



## Aurora

chicken coop


----------



## SINC

deuce coop


----------



## bse5150

coop deville


----------



## Aurora

cones coop (everyone loves ice cream)


----------



## SINC

silly cones


----------



## Aurora

cones table


----------



## bse5150

table salt


----------



## Aurora

times table


----------



## bse5150

table lamp


----------



## Aurora

lamp lighter (of long, long ago)


----------



## bse5150

lighter fluid


----------



## Aurora

fluid motion


----------



## bse5150

motion less


----------



## Aurora

motion sickness


----------



## bse5150

pro motion


----------



## Aurora

pro active


----------



## SINC

active ate


----------



## Aurora

active service


----------



## bse5150

service station


----------



## Aurora

church service


----------



## bse5150

church bell


----------



## SINC

bell housing


----------



## bse5150

bell tower


----------



## Aurora

leaning tower


----------



## bse5150

leaning toward


----------



## Aurora

toward home


----------



## SINC

home plate


----------



## bse5150

home land


----------



## Aurora

land sakes


----------



## SINC

green land


----------



## Aurora

ever green


----------



## SINC

ever last


----------



## Aurora

last chance


----------



## SINC

chance caesar


----------



## bse5150

caesar salad


----------



## Aurora

caesar ian


----------



## bse5150

deb ian (a popular linux distro)


----------



## SINC

fab ian 

50s singer and more recent male model.


----------



## bse5150

fab rick


----------



## SINC

rick shaw


----------



## bse5150

shaw cable


----------



## SINC

shaw shank


----------



## Aurora

shaw knee


----------



## SINC

fun knee


----------



## bse5150

pew knee


----------



## Aurora

knee cap


----------



## SINC

fools cap


----------



## Aurora

fools gold


----------



## bse5150

gold den


----------



## Aurora

den mother


----------



## SINC

guard den


----------



## bse5150

den teen


----------



## Aurora

den eye


----------



## bse5150

eye ball


----------



## Aurora

ball game


----------



## bse5150

bored game


----------



## Aurora

game warden


----------



## SINC

big game


----------



## bse5150

big time


----------



## SINC

time out


----------



## bse5150

out come


----------



## Aurora

out port


----------



## SINC

port city


----------



## bse5150

port able


----------



## SINC

trans port


----------



## Aurora

trans gender


----------



## bse5150

trans mission


----------



## Aurora

mission impossible


----------



## SINC

mission accomplished


----------



## bse5150

mission airy


----------



## SINC

airy yeah


----------



## bse5150

oh yeah


----------



## Aurora

oh ring


----------



## SINC

pickle oh


----------



## bse5150

dill pickle


----------



## SINC

pickle jar


----------



## Aurora

jar gone


----------



## bse5150

gone away


----------



## SINC

from away


----------



## bse5150

far away


----------



## SINC

far fetched


----------



## Aurora

far thing (old UK coin)


----------



## bse5150

sum thing


----------



## Aurora

sum total


----------



## SINC

float sum


----------



## Aurora

float plain


----------



## bse5150

plain jane


----------



## SINC

plain truth


----------



## bse5150

desert plain


----------



## Aurora

desert storm


----------



## bse5150

storm trooper


----------



## SINC

storm front


----------



## Aurora

front page


----------



## SINC

home front


----------



## bse5150

home town


----------



## SINC

town pump


----------



## Aurora

town crier


----------



## bse5150

town hall


----------



## SINC

hall whey


----------



## bse5150

whey down


----------



## Aurora

duck down


----------



## bse5150

duck tape


----------



## SINC

tape pastry


----------



## bse5150

pastry dough


----------



## Aurora

pastry chef


----------



## bse5150

chef salad


----------



## SINC

mist chef


----------



## bse5150

mist tress


----------



## Aurora

mist opportunity


----------



## SINC

mist tree


----------



## Aurora

tree cull


----------



## SINC

rasp cull


----------



## bse5150

rasp berry


----------



## Aurora

chuck berry


----------



## bse5150

chuck wagon


----------



## Aurora

wagon lit


----------



## SINC

bull lit


----------



## bse5150

bull lee


----------



## Aurora

bull ring


----------



## bse5150

spy ring


----------



## SINC

chris spy


----------



## Aurora

spy apple


----------



## SINC

apple saws


----------



## bse5150

saws all


----------



## SINC

all most


----------



## Aurora

most favoured


----------



## SINC

upper most


----------



## bse5150

upper class


----------



## SINC

class sick


----------



## bse5150

bay sick


----------



## Aurora

sick leave


----------



## SINC

bee leave


----------



## Aurora

spelling bee


----------



## SINC

bee four


----------



## bse5150

four mat


----------



## Aurora

four tune


----------



## SINC

four told


----------



## Aurora

four flusher


----------



## SINC

toilet flusher


----------



## Aurora

toilet trained


----------



## SINC

trained monkey


----------



## Aurora

combat trained


----------



## SINC

combat troops


----------



## bse5150

combat ant


----------



## SINC

ant sea


----------



## bse5150

sea thing


----------



## SINC

sea sons


----------



## bse5150

per sons


----------



## Aurora

per tenant


----------



## bse5150

per jury


----------



## Aurora

jury rigged


----------



## bse5150

rigged system


----------



## lyn

system crash


----------



## Aurora

Welcome aboard lyn
subway system


----------



## SINC

solar system


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Welcome aboard lyn


Indeed, welcome.


----------



## bse5150

solar panel


----------



## Aurora

solar wind


----------



## bse5150

wind storm


----------



## SINC

wind tunnel


----------



## bse5150

rail tunnel


----------



## SINC

hand rail


----------



## bse5150

hand sum


----------



## SINC

boo sum


----------



## Aurora

sum total


----------



## SINC

total fake


----------



## bse5150

fake art


----------



## SINC

art tickle


----------



## bse5150

art dealer


----------



## SINC

app art


----------



## Aurora

ramp art


----------



## bse5150

app store


----------



## SINC

store rage


----------



## bse5150

pass store


----------



## SINC

security pass


----------



## bse5150

security camera


----------



## Aurora

security guard


----------



## SINC

on guard


----------



## bse5150

on duty


----------



## Aurora

duty roster


----------



## SINC

heavy duty


----------



## Aurora

heavy burden
By the way, for what it's worth, #52270 was late and wrong. No biggie.


----------



## bse5150

heavy metal


----------



## Aurora

metal fatigue


----------



## SINC

metal allergy


----------



## Aurora

Ok Sinc. We can run with that:lmao::lmao::lmao:
metal detector


----------



## bse5150

smoke detector


----------



## Aurora

smoke screen


----------



## SINC

screen test


----------



## bse5150

green screen


----------



## SINC

green space


----------



## Aurora

empty space


----------



## SINC

space suit


----------



## bse5150

suit or


----------



## SINC

suit table


----------



## bse5150

coffee table


----------



## SINC

coffee been


----------



## bse5150

has been


----------



## fjnmusic

Has bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

has sell


----------



## bse5150

sell out


----------



## Aurora

out cast


----------



## SINC

cast line


----------



## Aurora

broadway cast


----------



## bse5150

on broadway


----------



## Aurora

on parade


----------



## SINC

carry on


----------



## Aurora

carry over


----------



## SINC

over wait


----------



## Aurora

over kill


----------



## bse5150

kill joy


----------



## SINC

kill switch


----------



## bse5150

switch hitter


----------



## SINC

switch lanes


----------



## bse5150

bowling lanes


----------



## Aurora

country lanes


----------



## SINC

foreign country


----------



## Aurora

foreign exchange


----------



## bse5150

exchange student


----------



## SINC

student driver


----------



## bse5150

drunk driver


----------



## SINC

punch drunk


----------



## fjnmusic

Hawaiian punch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurora

lucky punch


----------



## bse5150

lucky seven


----------



## SINC

seven sees


----------



## bse5150

high sees


----------



## SINC

high boy


----------



## Aurora

boy wonder


----------



## SINC

cow boy


----------



## bse5150

cow bell


----------



## SINC

bell fry


----------



## bse5150

stir fry


----------



## Aurora

stir crazy


----------



## bse5150

stir stick


----------



## SINC

hockey stick


----------



## Aurora

hockey mom


----------



## SINC

mom van


----------



## fjnmusic

Van Halen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

moving van


----------



## Aurora

moving story


----------



## SINC

story line


----------



## Aurora

line dancing


----------



## SINC

border line


----------



## bse5150

red line


----------



## SINC

code red


----------



## bse5150

red alert


----------



## Aurora

red nose (hic)


----------



## bse5150

nose hair


----------



## Aurora

hair shirt


----------



## bse5150

shirt pocket


----------



## Aurora

pocket battleship


----------



## bse5150

pizza pocket


----------



## Aurora

pocket lint


----------



## bse5150

pocket watch


----------



## Aurora

night watch


----------



## SINC

night hood


----------



## bse5150

night light


----------



## Aurora

night sweats


----------



## bse5150

night time


----------



## Aurora

night shift


----------



## bse5150

shift key


----------



## Aurora

key chain


----------



## bse5150

chain link


----------



## SINC

chain gang


----------



## bse5150

gang bang


----------



## SINC

big bang


----------



## bse5150

big wheel


----------



## SINC

ferris wheel


----------



## Aurora

wheel barrow


----------



## bse5150

scroll wheel


----------



## SINC

spinning wheel


----------



## fjnmusic

Spinning top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

top drawer


----------



## bse5150

desk drawer


----------



## SINC

cartoon drawer


----------



## bse5150

cartoon network


----------



## Aurora

network television


----------



## SINC

television set


----------



## bse5150

set up


----------



## SINC

up beet


----------



## Aurora

down beet


----------



## SINC

beet tell


----------



## Aurora

tell off


----------



## SINC

face off


----------



## Aurora

face paint


----------



## bse5150

spray paint


----------



## Aurora

skunk spray


----------



## SINC

skunk opponent (crib)


----------



## bse5150

skunk works


----------



## SINC

works hop


----------



## Aurora

eye hop


----------



## SINC

wall eye


----------



## bse5150

eye ball


----------



## Aurora

eye patch


----------



## bse5150

patch adams


----------



## SINC

adams apple


----------



## Aurora

apple jack


----------



## SINC

jack squat


----------



## bse5150

squat rack


----------



## Geometry_USA

rack development


----------



## bse5150

rack space


----------



## SINC

rack ette


----------



## bse5150

towel ette


----------



## SINC

bath towel


----------



## Aurora

bath tub


----------



## macintosh doctor

Aurora said:


> bath tub


tub surround


----------



## SINC

tub bah


----------



## Aurora

bah rain


----------



## bse5150

rain drop


----------



## Aurora

rain bow


----------



## bse5150

bow tie


----------



## Aurora

tie food


----------



## bse5150

fast food


----------



## Aurora

fast lane


----------



## Geometry_USA

fast sex


----------



## bse5150

sex pistols


----------



## Aurora

pistols hot


----------



## SINC

hot dam


----------



## bse5150

dam sell


----------



## SINC

sell fish


----------



## Aurora

fish cakes


----------



## bse5150

cup cakes


----------



## Geometry_USA

Chocolate cakes


----------



## bse5150

chocolate milk


----------



## Aurora

chocolate bunny


----------



## SINC

bunny hop


----------



## Aurora

hop scotch


----------



## SINC

scotch broth


----------



## bse5150

chicken broth


----------



## Geometry_USA

Fried chicken


----------



## bse5150

fried rich (nietzsche)


----------



## Geometry_USA

rich daddy


----------



## bse5150

rich little


----------



## Aurora

little bighorn


----------



## SINC

chicken little


----------



## Max_Kelowna

Little pony


----------



## SINC

pony glass


----------



## Aurora

glass ceiling


----------



## SINC

shot glass


----------



## bse5150

shot gun


----------



## SINC

gun shy


----------



## bse5150

gun control


----------



## Aurora

control tower


----------



## bse5150

bell tower


----------



## Aurora

tower bridge


----------



## bse5150

network bridge


----------



## SINC

tv network


----------



## bse5150

tv set


----------



## SINC

set tea


----------



## bse5150

ice tea


----------



## Geometry_USA

Ice baby


----------



## SINC

ice cube


----------



## bse5150

cube van


----------



## Aurora

van ****


----------



## bse5150

van go


----------



## Aurora

go daddy


----------



## bse5150

go nads


----------



## Aurora

go cart


----------



## SINC

go nuts


----------



## Aurora

go furs


----------



## bse5150

cough furs


----------



## Aurora

cough inns


----------



## bse5150

cough fee


----------



## SINC

fee bull


----------



## Aurora

bull sigh


----------



## bse5150

sigh lent


----------



## SINC

bon sigh


----------



## bse5150

bon net


----------



## SINC

safety net


----------



## bse5150

safety pin


----------



## SINC

pin up


----------



## bse5150

close up


----------



## SINC

close enough


----------



## bse5150

close call


----------



## SINC

call home


----------



## Aurora

home body


----------



## SINC

body bag


----------



## Aurora

loot bag


----------



## SINC

shopping bag


----------



## bse5150

shopping spree


----------



## Aurora

spree decor


----------



## bse5150

decor ate


----------



## Aurora

room ate


----------



## SINC

ate ball


----------



## bse5150

. posted too late.


----------



## Aurora

wrecking ball


----------



## SINC

ball diamond


----------



## bse5150

diamond ring


----------



## Aurora

ring tones


----------



## SINC

bore ring


----------



## Aurora

bore war


----------



## bse5150

war lock


----------



## SINC

combination lock


----------



## bse5150

lock smith


----------



## SINC

black smith


----------



## bse5150

black sabbath


----------



## Aurora

black Friday


----------



## bse5150

black hole


----------



## SINC

ares hole


----------



## Aurora

hole cost


----------



## SINC

not hole


----------



## Aurora

hole wheat


----------



## bse5150

wheat ease


----------



## Aurora

canton ease


----------



## SINC

ease meant


----------



## Aurora

sea meant


----------



## bse5150

sea men


----------



## Aurora

running sea


----------



## SINC

sea cure


----------



## Aurora

curt sea


----------



## SINC

curt ail


----------



## Aurora

bakes ail


----------



## SINC

ail money


----------



## Aurora

money pit


----------



## SINC

pit stop


----------



## Aurora

stop press (Am I losing younger people?)


----------



## SINC

Nope, not me.

press proof


----------



## Aurora

pants press


----------



## SINC

hot pants


----------



## Aurora

hot jazz


----------



## Max_Kelowna

hot chick


----------



## SINC

slaps hot


----------



## Aurora

slaps tic


----------



## bse5150

tic tack


----------



## Aurora

rust tic


----------



## SINC

fore rust


----------



## Aurora

fore tune


----------



## bse5150

tune ah


----------



## SINC

ah chew


----------



## Aurora

chew cud


----------



## SINC

cud dull


----------



## Aurora

lay dull


----------



## SINC

lay away


----------



## Aurora

cast away


----------



## SINC

cast off


----------



## Aurora

cast iron


----------



## bse5150

iron man


----------



## Aurora

steam iron


----------



## bse5150

steam clean


----------



## SINC

sport steam


----------



## Aurora

steam engine


----------



## bse5150

engine ear


----------



## SINC

ear wax


----------



## bse5150

wax museum


----------



## SINC

museum display


----------



## Aurora

static display


----------



## SINC

static electricity


----------



## bse5150

electricity bill


----------



## SINC

bill fold


----------



## Aurora

bill board


----------



## SINC

board walk


----------



## bse5150

walk way


----------



## SINC

way side


----------



## bse5150

be side


----------



## SINC

side step


----------



## Aurora

twelve step


----------



## SINC

too step


----------



## bse5150

too far


----------



## SINC

far end


----------



## bse5150

end zone


----------



## SINC

dead end


----------



## bse5150

dead ringer


----------



## SINC

drop dead


----------



## bse5150

eye drop


----------



## SINC

eye lean


----------



## bse5150

lean beef


----------



## SINC

beef fallow


----------



## Aurora

beef eater


----------



## SINC

ground beef


----------



## Aurora

high ground


----------



## SINC

high whey


----------



## Aurora

high test


----------



## bse5150

test tickles


----------



## Aurora

test match (cricket)


----------



## bse5150

test pattern


----------



## SINC

screen test


----------



## Aurora

screen door


----------



## bse5150

garage door


----------



## Aurora

garage sale


----------



## bse5150

fire sale


----------



## Aurora

fire flies


----------



## bse5150

fruit flies


----------



## SINC

fuit loops


----------



## bse5150

fruit cup


----------



## Aurora

fruit cake


----------



## SINC

cake walk


----------



## Aurora

chinese walk


----------



## bse5150

chinese food


----------



## SINC

food critic


----------



## bse5150

critic all


----------



## Aurora

all inclusive


----------



## SINC

seal all


----------



## bse5150

seal hunt


----------



## Aurora

seal skin


----------



## bse5150

skin less


----------



## SINC

skin knee


----------



## Aurora

skin diving


----------



## bse5150

diving bored


----------



## SINC

bored own


----------



## Aurora

school bored


----------



## SINC

hi school


----------



## hexdiy

School less
Damascus.
Sorry to interfere, But a whole lot of Syrian youngsters have been deprived from education for years now because of the civil war, while we sit secure and amuse ourselves.

E.g.:

‘Nothing is impossible’: Syrian refugee who fled bombs and became a star student | A World At School

I have no money, but couldn't we use our combined intelligence here instead to give those youngsters a chance?

Just a thought...

Sorry for interrupting the game...

If you have an idea on it, start a new thread.


----------



## SINC

bound less


----------



## Aurora

earth bound


----------



## bse5150

planet earth


----------



## Aurora

daily planet


----------



## SINC

daily double


----------



## bse5150

double bubble


----------



## Aurora

bubble wrap


----------



## SINC

wrap music


----------



## Aurora

music box


----------



## bse5150

soap box


----------



## Aurora

soap opera


----------



## SINC

bar soap


----------



## Aurora

soft soap


----------



## SINC

soap suds


----------



## Aurora

beer suds


----------



## bse5150

beer bottle


----------



## Aurora

craft beer


----------



## SINC

beer gardens


----------



## bse5150

rose gardens


----------



## SINC

rose bud


----------



## Aurora

bud get


----------



## SINC

get going


----------



## Aurora

going price


----------



## bse5150

price war


----------



## Aurora

price point


----------



## bse5150

laser point


----------



## SINC

west point


----------



## bse5150

west turn


----------



## Aurora

turn coat


----------



## SINC

coat hanger


----------



## Aurora

final coat


----------



## SINC

final exam


----------



## Aurora

exam pull


----------



## bse5150

pull over


----------



## SINC

gauze pull


----------



## bse5150

gauze pad


----------



## Aurora

foot pad


----------



## SINC

hippy pad


----------



## Aurora

brake pad


----------



## SINC

coffee brake


----------



## Aurora

brake fluid


----------



## bse5150

brake time


----------



## Aurora

time share


----------



## SINC

dinner time


----------



## bse5150

dinner rolls


----------



## Aurora

dinner party


----------



## SINC

party pooper


----------



## Aurora

political party


----------



## SINC

party favours


----------



## Aurora

party animal


----------



## SINC

animal crackers


----------



## bse5150

fire crackers


----------



## Aurora

fire sale


----------



## SINC

sale boat


----------



## Aurora

boat eye


----------



## SINC

eye land


----------



## bse5150

land lord


----------



## SINC

land locked


----------



## bse5150

locked door


----------



## SINC

stage door


----------



## bse5150

stage curtains


----------



## SINC

shower curtains


----------



## bse5150

rain shower


----------



## Aurora

baby shower


----------



## SINC

shower head


----------



## Aurora

head games


----------



## bse5150

board games


----------



## SINC

board stiff


----------



## bse5150

stiff competition


----------



## SINC

lover stiff


----------



## Aurora

stiff neck


----------



## SINC

neck thai


----------



## Aurora

Good one SINC. How about
thai one


----------



## SINC

thai phone


----------



## Aurora

phone knee


----------



## SINC

knee dee


----------



## Aurora

tray knee


----------



## SINC

tray tore


----------



## bse5150

tore rent


----------



## SINC

cur rent


----------



## Aurora

cur few


----------



## SINC

few tour


----------



## Aurora

recon tour


----------



## SINC

tour necky


----------



## bse5150

tour meant


----------



## Aurora

pave meant


----------



## SINC

base meant


----------



## bse5150

base line


----------



## Aurora

congo line


----------



## SINC

boarder line


----------



## Aurora

surf boarder


----------



## SINC

boarder garde


----------



## Aurora

boarder collie


----------



## SINC

melon collie


----------



## Aurora

collie flower


----------



## SINC

sift flower


----------



## Aurora

flower child


----------



## bse5150

child birth


----------



## Aurora

birth right


----------



## SINC

forth right


----------



## Aurora

right wheel


----------



## SINC

wagon wheel


----------



## Aurora

station wagon


----------



## SINC

train station


----------



## Aurora

station airy


----------



## SINC

airy yea


----------



## bse5150

yea low


----------



## Aurora

low furs


----------



## bse5150

faux furs


----------



## SINC

faux cuss


----------



## Aurora

cuss turd (yum)


----------



## SINC

diss cuss


----------



## bse5150

diss tract


----------



## Aurora

diss appear


----------



## bse5150

appear ants


----------



## Aurora

perform ants


----------



## bse5150

army ants


----------



## SINC

ants sea


----------



## bse5150

sea gull


----------



## SINC

ease sea


----------



## Aurora

sea meant


----------



## SINC

sea sons


----------



## Aurora

sea shanty


----------



## bse5150

sea shell


----------



## SINC

shell game


----------



## Aurora

game show


----------



## bse5150

show boat


----------



## SINC

gong show


----------



## bse5150

show down


----------



## SINC

down tern


----------



## bse5150

lan tern


----------



## SINC

tern buckle


----------



## bse5150

belt buckle


----------



## Aurora

belt road.


----------



## bse5150

road trip


----------



## Aurora

road rage


----------



## SINC

cur rage


----------



## bse5150

cur rent


----------



## Aurora

rent control


----------



## SINC

control freak


----------



## bse5150

circus freak


----------



## SINC

circus ring


----------



## bse5150

wedding ring


----------



## sharonmac09

Wedding hangover


----------



## SINC

hangover cure


----------



## sharonmac09

Curmudgeonly cure


----------



## Aurora

cure all


----------



## SINC

cure rater


----------



## Aurora

lick cure


----------



## bse5150

lick quid


----------



## sharonmac09

Twenty quid


----------



## SINC

twenty questions


----------



## Aurora

awkward questions


----------



## bse5150

awkward answers


----------



## sharonmac09

Answers unleashed


----------



## SINC

answers door


----------



## Aurora

door jam


----------



## SINC

jam jar


----------



## Aurora

jam session


----------



## sharonmac09

Jam studio


----------



## bse5150

studio one


----------



## SINC

one off


----------



## Aurora

eh one


----------



## SINC

bid eh


----------



## sharonmac09

toque eh

or is it 

tuque eh


----------



## Aurora

pot toque


----------



## SINC

hots pot


----------



## sharonmac09

pot clip


----------



## bse5150

pot able


----------



## SINC

pot belly


----------



## Aurora

belly up


----------



## bse5150

pork belly


----------



## SINC

pork rind


----------



## Aurora

pork chops


----------



## SINC

chops ticks


----------



## bse5150

karate chops


----------



## Aurora

mutton chops


----------



## SINC

chops suey


----------



## bse5150

chops hop


----------



## SINC

hop scotch


----------



## bse5150

scotch guard


----------



## SINC

honour guard


----------



## bse5150

honour student


----------



## SINC

lone student


----------



## bse5150

lone ranger


----------



## Aurora

park ranger


----------



## SINC

park aid


----------



## bse5150

arc aid


----------



## SINC

band aid


----------



## bse5150

band age


----------



## SINC

garb age


----------



## Aurora

garb led


----------



## SINC

led ashtray


----------



## bse5150

led display


----------



## SINC

led poisoning


----------



## bse5150

food poisoning


----------



## SINC

dog food


----------



## bse5150

dog ma


----------



## Aurora

dog paddle


----------



## bse5150

paddle boat


----------



## Aurora

boat lock


----------



## SINC

pad lock


----------



## bse5150

eye pad


----------



## SINC

wall eye


----------



## Aurora

wall street


----------



## SINC

stone wall


----------



## bse5150

wall let


----------



## SINC

wall mart


----------



## bse5150

mart in


----------



## SINC

gets mart


----------



## bse5150

four gets


----------



## SINC

cam four


----------



## Aurora

cam era


----------



## bse5150

cam shaft


----------



## SINC

crank shaft


----------



## Aurora

mine shaft


----------



## bse5150

mine craft


----------



## SINC

chris craft


----------



## Aurora

chris cross


----------



## SINC

cross stitch


----------



## Aurora

cross hairs


----------



## bse5150

dog hairs


----------



## Aurora

dog watch


----------



## SINC

wrist watch


----------



## Aurora

apple watch


----------



## bse5150

apple sauce


----------



## Aurora

sauce ages


----------



## SINC

hot sauce


----------



## Aurora

hot jazz


----------



## SINC

bigs hot


----------



## bse5150

hot rod


----------



## SINC

push rod


----------



## bse5150

push button


----------



## SINC

bachelor button


----------



## Aurora

bachelor party


----------



## SINC

party on


----------



## bse5150

on word


----------



## Aurora

on time


----------



## SINC

time travel


----------



## Aurora

time lapse


----------



## SINC

sum time


----------



## bse5150

sum mur


----------



## SINC

mur see


----------



## sharonmac09

see through


----------



## SINC

through tantrum


----------



## bse5150

through put


----------



## sharonmac09

fantrum tantrum


----------



## SINC

shot put


----------



## bse5150

sling shot


----------



## Aurora

shot glass


----------



## SINC

glass says


----------



## bse5150

simon says


----------



## SINC

simon eyes


----------



## Aurora

eyes dubai (dat catches da fish)


----------



## SINC

eyes ore


----------



## bse5150

ore gone


----------



## SINC

gone crazy


----------



## Aurora

crazy glue


----------



## SINC

glue pot


----------



## Aurora

pot belly


----------



## bse5150

belly dancer


----------



## SINC

jelly belly


----------



## bse5150

jelly donut


----------



## SINC

donut whole


----------



## bse5150

whole some


----------



## SINC

some total


----------



## bse5150

total lee


----------



## SINC

coo lee


----------



## bse5150

lee vi


----------



## Aurora

lee way


----------



## SINC

way scales


----------



## Aurora

way bill


----------



## SINC

way off


----------



## bse5150

off load


----------



## Aurora

off set


----------



## SINC

core set


----------



## bse5150

set top


----------



## SINC

top drawer


----------



## bse5150

top dog


----------



## SINC

dog tired


----------



## Aurora

sleeping dog


----------



## bse5150

sleeping beauty


----------



## Aurora

beauty parlour


----------



## bse5150

beauty full


----------



## SINC

full deck


----------



## Aurora

full house


----------



## SINC

flop house


----------



## bse5150

flop pee


----------



## SINC

flip flop


----------



## Aurora

flip chart


----------



## bse5150

flow chart


----------



## Aurora

over flow


----------



## SINC

over shoot


----------



## bse5150

hang over


----------



## SINC

hang man


----------



## bse5150

super man


----------



## Aurora

super salad (your choice)


----------



## SINC

seizure salad


----------



## Aurora

salad days


----------



## bse5150

happy days


----------



## SINC

days end


----------



## bse5150

end game


----------



## SINC

dead end


----------



## Aurora

dead wrong


----------



## SINC

wrong turn


----------



## bse5150

turn around


----------



## SINC

around town


----------



## bse5150

town car (Lincoln)


----------



## SINC

car tune


----------



## Aurora

car boy


----------



## Aurora

car pet


----------



## bse5150

pet tee


----------



## SINC

par tee


----------



## Aurora

par boil


----------



## SINC

boil lure


----------



## bse5150

boil lean


----------



## Aurora

lean too


----------



## SINC

too night


----------



## Aurora

night terrors


----------



## SINC

night rider


----------



## bse5150

ghost rider


----------



## Aurora

ghost writer


----------



## bse5150

image writer


----------



## SINC

fiction writer


----------



## bse5150

science fiction


----------



## SINC

science class


----------



## bse5150

class sic


----------



## SINC

class action


----------



## bse5150

bolt action


----------



## SINC

lightning bolt


----------



## Aurora

lightning rod


----------



## SINC

divining rod


----------



## Aurora

piston rod


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rod Serling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bse5150

fishing rod


----------



## SINC

hot rod


----------



## bse5150

rod knee


----------



## Aurora

knee trembler


----------



## SINC

knee deep


----------



## Aurora

deep thoughts


----------



## SINC

deep pend


----------



## bse5150

pend ant


----------



## Aurora

ant hill


----------



## bse5150

ant elope


----------



## SINC

ant equate


----------



## Aurora

equate ore


----------



## SINC

ore range


----------



## bse5150

ore bit


----------



## SINC

bit coin


----------



## Aurora

coin operated


----------



## SINC

coin slot


----------



## bse5150

slot car


----------



## SINC

sale slot


----------



## Aurora

sale boat


----------



## SINC

pub sale


----------



## bse5150

pub style


----------



## Aurora

hare style


----------



## SINC

hare peace


----------



## bse5150

cod peace


----------



## SINC

peace meal


----------



## bse5150

meal worm


----------



## Aurora

worm gear


----------



## SINC

worm whole


----------



## Aurora

black whole


----------



## SINC

glory whole


----------



## bse5150

glory days


----------



## SINC

days cool


----------



## Aurora

cool running


----------



## bse5150

running water


----------



## SINC

water tap


----------



## bse5150

tap dance


----------



## SINC

dance card


----------



## Aurora

chicken dance


----------



## SINC

chicken soup


----------



## bse5150

soup nazi (from Seinfeld)


----------



## SINC

pee soup


----------



## Aurora

pee rage


----------



## bse5150

road rage


----------



## Aurora

road apple


----------



## bse5150

apple computer


----------



## SINC

apple saws


----------



## Aurora

saws ages


----------



## SINC

saws hank


----------



## Aurora

sea saws


----------



## SINC

mur sea


----------



## Aurora

sea legs


----------



## bse5150

sea shore


----------



## Aurora

shore birds


----------



## bse5150

shore line


----------



## SINC

line drive


----------



## Aurora

drive train


----------



## SINC

train depot


----------



## bse5150

bus depot


----------



## SINC

bus stop


----------



## bse5150

stop sign


----------



## SINC

sign language


----------



## Aurora

foul language


----------



## SINC

water foul


----------



## bse5150

foul ball


----------



## Aurora

ball park


----------



## SINC

park caw


----------



## Aurora

park avenue


----------



## SINC

park bench


----------



## bse5150

bench mark


----------



## Aurora

mark time


----------



## bse5150

mark twain


----------



## Aurora

twain twacks


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> twain twacks


 Good one!

sole twain


----------



## Aurora

thanks

came sole


----------



## SINC

are sole


----------



## bse5150

lost sole


----------



## Aurora

sole food


----------



## SINC

con sole


----------



## bse5150

con man


----------



## SINC

man dabble


----------



## Aurora

man handle


----------



## SINC

handle bars


----------



## Aurora

bars tool


----------



## SINC

chocolate bars


----------



## Aurora

chocolate shake


----------



## bse5150

hand shake


----------



## Aurora

shake spear


----------



## SINC

spear mint


----------



## Aurora

mint julep


----------



## SINC

mint age


----------



## bse5150

mint condition


----------



## Aurora

mint sauce


----------



## bse5150

secret sauce


----------



## SINC

secret formula


----------



## bse5150

formula one


----------



## SINC

one too


----------



## Aurora

too lips


----------



## SINC

lips ink


----------



## Aurora

ink jet


----------



## bse5150

jet ski


----------



## SINC

ski jump


----------



## Aurora

ski vies


----------



## SINC

vies ass


----------



## bse5150

jack ass


----------



## SINC

whiskey jack


----------



## Aurora

high jack


----------



## bse5150

high light


----------



## SINC

flash light


----------



## bse5150

flash drive


----------



## SINC

drive buy


----------



## bse5150

best buy


----------



## SINC

buy sickle


----------



## bse5150

buy plane


----------



## SINC

plane truth


----------



## Aurora

wood plane


----------



## SINC

sure wood


----------



## bse5150

wood stock


----------



## SINC

fire wood


----------



## Aurora

wood alcohol


----------



## SINC

wood sew


----------



## Aurora

wood chips


----------



## SINC

potato chips


----------



## Aurora

poker chips


----------



## bse5150

poker face


----------



## SINC

pail face


----------



## bse5150

pail color


----------



## Aurora

color guard


----------



## SINC

crayon colour

Had to correct mispelling to colour, not color.


----------



## Aurora

colour code


----------



## SINC

code read


----------



## bse5150

read line


----------



## SINC

read dee


----------



## bse5150

dee lite


----------



## SINC

dee scent


----------



## bse5150

heaven scent


----------



## Aurora

scent away


----------



## SINC

act scent


----------



## bse5150

act truss


----------



## SINC

act won


----------



## Aurora

won ton


----------



## SINC

thai won


----------



## Aurora

gift thai


----------



## bse5150

gift horse


----------



## SINC

horse scents


----------



## bse5150

horse shoe


----------



## SINC

shoe fly


----------



## Aurora

dress shoe


----------



## SINC

dress sage


----------



## bse5150

mess sage


----------



## SINC

sage advice


----------



## bse5150

advice column


----------



## SINC

roamin' column


----------



## Aurora

news column


----------



## SINC

news hoes


----------



## bse5150

news hour


----------



## Aurora

hour selves


----------



## bse5150

them selves


----------



## SINC

santa selves


----------



## bse5150

santa claws


----------



## SINC

claws car


----------



## bse5150

car tell


----------



## SINC

car pet


----------



## bse5150

pet peeve


----------



## SINC

house pet


----------



## bse5150

house plant


----------



## Aurora

house wine


----------



## SINC

porter house 

(steak) Yum!


----------



## bse5150

house hold


----------



## SINC

big house


----------



## Aurora

house broken


----------



## SINC

broken arrow

Old Jimmy Stewart movie


----------



## Aurora

arrow root


----------



## bse5150

root cause


----------



## SINC

bitter root


----------



## bse5150

bitter sweet


----------



## SINC

sweet hart


----------



## Aurora

sweet bread


----------



## bse5150

pure bread


----------



## SINC

inn bread


----------



## Aurora

inn turn


----------



## bse5150

turn signal


----------



## SINC

slow turn


----------



## bse5150

turn nip


----------



## Aurora

turn coat


----------



## bse5150

coat rack


----------



## SINC

snooker rack


----------



## bse5150

snooker ball


----------



## SINC

foot ball


----------



## Aurora

foot stool


----------



## bse5150

stool pigeon


----------



## Aurora

pigeon hole


----------



## SINC

hole sum


----------



## Aurora

hole punch


----------



## bse5150

fruit punch


----------



## SINC

punch drunk


----------



## Aurora

drunk tank


----------



## SINC

farts tank


----------



## bse5150

gas tank


----------



## SINC

gas gauge


----------



## Aurora

twelve gauge


----------



## SINC

more gauge


----------



## bse5150

more on


----------



## Aurora

more bid


----------



## SINC

bid day


----------



## Aurora

day timer


----------



## SINC

egg timer


----------



## Aurora

egg head


----------



## SINC

head whey


----------



## bse5150

drive whey


----------



## SINC

whey scales


----------



## bse5150

whey ward


----------



## SINC

ward den


----------



## Aurora

den city


----------



## SINC

woo den


----------



## Aurora

wolf den


----------



## SINC

whir wolf


----------



## bse5150

wolf pack


----------



## SINC

pack rat


----------



## bse5150

rat chet


----------



## Aurora

rat race


----------



## SINC

race coarse


----------



## Aurora

coarse file


----------



## SINC

file folder


----------



## Aurora

clothes folder


----------



## SINC

clothes horse 

(remember them?)


----------



## Aurora

horse sense


----------



## bse5150

sense able


----------



## Aurora

able bodied


----------



## SINC

port able


----------



## Aurora

port wine


----------



## SINC

wine nary


----------



## Aurora

wine tasting


----------



## bse5150

fine wine


----------



## Aurora

fine tuning


----------



## SINC

speeding fine


----------



## bse5150

fine art


----------



## SINC

art tickle


----------



## bse5150

part tickle


----------



## Aurora

part ridge


----------



## SINC

pore ridge


----------



## bse5150

cart ridge


----------



## SINC

cart ire


----------



## Aurora

cart horse


----------



## bse5150

horse shoe


----------



## SINC

work horse


----------



## Aurora

work ethic


----------



## SINC

home work


----------



## Aurora

home invasion


----------



## bse5150

home directory


----------



## Aurora

retirement home


----------



## SINC

home body


----------



## bse5150

body shop


----------



## SINC

chop shop


----------



## bse5150

pork chop


----------



## SINC

chop suey


----------



## bse5150

chop per


----------



## SINC

jazz per


----------



## bse5150

per mitt


----------



## SINC

per colate


----------



## bse5150

chalk colate


----------



## Aurora

chalk talk


----------



## SINC

talk show


----------



## Aurora

show boat


----------



## SINC

here show


----------



## Aurora

Clever Sinc
air show


----------



## bse5150

air port


----------



## SINC

port side


----------



## bse5150

up side


----------



## SINC

side step


----------



## Aurora

side winder


----------



## bse5150

side swipe


----------



## SINC

as swipe


----------



## Aurora

as fault


----------



## SINC

fault free


----------



## bse5150

free dumb


----------



## SINC

dumb waiter


----------



## Aurora

dumb bell


----------



## bse5150

bell telephone


----------



## SINC

tinker bell


----------



## bse5150

tinker toy


----------



## SINC

toy trane


----------



## bse5150

(Rosco P.) coal trane


----------



## Aurora

trane spotting


----------



## SINC

cons trane


----------



## bse5150

cons tent


----------



## SINC

eye cons


----------



## bse5150

eye site


----------



## SINC

inn site


----------



## bse5150

drive inn


----------



## Aurora

site seer


----------



## SINC

whoops . . .

fore inn


----------



## Aurora

sorry 'bout that

fore sight


----------



## SINC

fore score


----------



## bse5150

score board


----------



## Aurora

board stiff


----------



## SINC

lover stiff


----------



## Aurora

stiff neck


----------



## SINC

neck brace


----------



## bse5150

brace let


----------



## SINC

ohm let


----------



## bse5150

out let


----------



## SINC

flame out


----------



## bse5150

flame broiled


----------



## Aurora

old flame


----------



## SINC

old timer


----------



## Aurora

egg timer


----------



## SINC

nest egg


----------



## Aurora

love nest


----------



## bse5150

love songs


----------



## SINC

sing songs


----------



## bse5150

sing along


----------



## SINC

along thyme


----------



## Aurora

party thyme


----------



## SINC

thyme stamp


----------



## bse5150

postage stamp


----------



## Aurora

postage meter


----------



## SINC

meter made


----------



## Aurora

milk made


----------



## bse5150

union made


----------



## Aurora

union station


----------



## SINC

labour union


----------



## Aurora

labour intensive


----------



## bse5150

intensive care


----------



## SINC

care package


----------



## bse5150

care age (carriage)


----------



## Aurora

care less


----------



## SINC

shift less


----------



## Aurora

gear shift


----------



## SINC

rain gear


----------



## Aurora

rain cheque


----------



## bse5150

cheque out


----------



## SINC

cheque stop


----------



## bse5150

stop sign


----------



## SINC

sign inn


----------



## bse5150

sign out


----------



## SINC

out doors


----------



## bse5150

closed doors


----------



## Aurora

doors top


----------



## SINC

top end


----------



## Aurora

top gun


----------



## SINC

gun shy


----------



## bse5150

gun blue


----------



## SINC

blue moon


----------



## Aurora

blue ray


----------



## bse5150

sun ray


----------



## Aurora

manta ray


----------



## SINC

four ray


----------



## Aurora

four stair


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> four stair


Good one! :clap:

boo stair


----------



## bse5150

stair case


----------



## SINC

case lot


----------



## bse5150

lot toe


----------



## Aurora

toe hold


----------



## SINC

toe net


----------



## Aurora

net profit


----------



## SINC

profit sharing


----------



## bse5150

profit able


----------



## Aurora

profit ability


----------



## SINC

know profit


----------



## bse5150

know ledge


----------



## SINC

know whey


----------



## bse5150

one whey


----------



## SINC

high whey


----------



## Aurora

high noon


----------



## SINC

noon whistle


----------



## bse5150

after noon


----------



## SINC

morning after


----------



## Aurora

morning dove


----------



## SINC

dove tale


----------



## bse5150

fairy tale


----------



## SINC

wag tale


----------



## Aurora

tale ban


----------



## SINC

tale gunner


----------



## bse5150

tale gate


----------



## SINC

toll gate


----------



## bse5150

toll house


----------



## Aurora

toll booth


----------



## SINC

display booth


----------



## bse5150

phone booth


----------



## SINC

satellite phone


----------



## Aurora

phone tic


----------



## SINC

tic culls


----------



## bse5150

fran tic


----------



## SINC

fran clay


----------



## bse5150

clay ton


----------



## Aurora

ton to (The Lone Ranger's buddy)


----------



## bse5150

to tall


----------



## SINC

horses tall


----------



## bse5150

gift horses


----------



## Aurora

horses hoe


----------



## bse5150

hoe hum


----------



## SINC

hum bug


----------



## bse5150

system bug


----------



## SINC

bug spray


----------



## Aurora

spray paint


----------



## SINC

congregation spray


----------



## Aurora

sinner spray


----------



## SINC

spray wash


----------



## bse5150

car wash


----------



## Aurora

wash board


----------



## bse5150

school board


----------



## SINC

play school


----------



## bse5150

play boy


----------



## Aurora

boy toy


----------



## bse5150

toy store


----------



## Aurora

store front


----------



## SINC

storm front


----------



## bse5150

storm trooper


----------



## SINC

storm warning


----------



## Aurora

thunder storm


----------



## SINC

thunder road


----------



## bse5150

thunder bolt


----------



## SINC

bolt action


----------



## bse5150

action figure


----------



## Aurora

figure e'en


----------



## bse5150

figure eight


----------



## Aurora

figure skater


----------



## SINC

go figure


----------



## bse5150

go at


----------



## SINC

form at


----------



## Aurora

at tension


----------



## bse5150

at tend


----------



## Aurora

tend early


----------



## SINC

pour tend


----------



## Aurora

tend sheep


----------



## SINC

count sheep


----------



## Aurora

count dracula


----------



## SINC

head count


----------



## bse5150

head dress


----------



## Aurora

dress age


----------



## SINC

pore age


----------



## bse5150

post age


----------



## SINC

fence post


----------



## bse5150

post al


----------



## Aurora

post letters


----------



## SINC

letters lot


----------



## bse5150

parking lot


----------



## SINC

shall lot


----------



## bse5150

shall owe


----------



## SINC

owe buoy


----------



## Aurora

owe varies


----------



## SINC

yell owe


----------



## bse5150

bore owe


----------



## SINC

bore whole


----------



## bse5150

whole wheat


----------



## SINC

wheat beer


----------



## bse5150

wheat ease


----------



## SINC

snap ease


----------



## Aurora

snap shot


----------



## bse5150

shot put


----------



## Aurora

put down


----------



## SINC

down grade


----------



## bse5150

up grade


----------



## SINC

grade roads


----------



## bse5150

dirt roads


----------



## Aurora

roads collar


----------



## SINC

collar rah


----------



## bse5150

blue collar


----------



## Aurora

collar ado


----------



## bse5150

much ado (about nothing)


----------



## SINC

sew much


----------



## Aurora

sew fine


----------



## SINC

fine night


----------



## bse5150

fine time (to leave me Lucille)


----------



## Aurora

time machine


----------



## SINC

bed time


----------



## Aurora

flower bed


----------



## SINC

water bed


----------



## Aurora

water cannon


----------



## bse5150

water bottle


----------



## Aurora

high water


----------



## bse5150

high school


----------



## SINC

high tower

big guy on Police Academy


----------



## Aurora

tower bridge


----------



## bse5150

toll bridge


----------



## Aurora

bridge loan


----------



## SINC

loan lea


----------



## bse5150

loan some


----------



## SINC

allah loan


----------



## bse5150

allah mode


----------



## Aurora

allah board


----------



## SINC

board stiff


----------



## Aurora

board game


----------



## SINC

checker board


----------



## bse5150

chubby checker


----------



## Aurora

checker cab


----------



## bse5150

cab in


----------



## SINC

unions cab


----------



## bse5150

cab array


----------



## Aurora

cab stand


----------



## SINC

stand off


----------



## Aurora

take off


----------



## bse5150

off ice


----------



## SINC

corn ice


----------



## Aurora

corn dog


----------



## SINC

eh corn


----------



## Aurora

creamed corn


----------



## SINC

corn chowder


----------



## Aurora

uni corn


----------



## bse5150

uni form


----------



## SINC

form fit


----------



## Aurora

form fitting


----------



## bse5150

form at


----------



## Aurora

cement form


----------



## bse5150

cement board


----------



## Aurora

cement mixer


----------



## bse5150

sound mixer


----------



## Aurora

sound advice


----------



## SINC

advice column


----------



## Aurora

column bus


----------



## SINC

bus bee

(town in Alberta just north of us)


----------



## Aurora

bee sting


----------



## SINC

hose sting


----------



## Aurora

sting rays


----------



## SINC

ex rays


----------



## Aurora

ex wife


----------



## bse5150

ex it


----------



## SINC

buck it


----------



## Aurora

buck wheat


----------



## SINC

buck bored


----------



## Aurora

bored walk


----------



## SINC

sky walk


----------



## Aurora

walk man


----------



## SINC

moon walk


----------



## bse5150

blue moon


----------



## Aurora

moon light


----------



## SINC

moon river


----------



## Aurora

moon beam


----------



## SINC

beam mers


----------



## Aurora

beam airy (at Christmas time)


----------



## SINC

lumen airy


----------



## Aurora

airy plain


----------



## SINC

plain ride


----------



## bse5150

plain jane


----------



## SINC

jane dough


----------



## bse5150

dough nut


----------



## SINC

nut cracker


----------



## bse5150

fire cracker


----------



## Aurora

cracker barrel


----------



## bse5150

whiskey barrel


----------



## Aurora

whiskey sour


----------



## bse5150

sour mash


----------



## SINC

mash spuds


----------



## Aurora

(The) monster mash


----------



## SINC

gila monster


----------



## Aurora

monster truck


----------



## SINC

truck stop


----------



## bse5150

stop sign


----------



## SINC

child stop


----------



## bse5150

child resistant


----------



## SINC

child wren


----------



## bse5150

wren tall


----------



## Aurora

wren ounce


----------



## SINC

fore wren


----------



## Aurora

fore tune


----------



## SINC

tune els


----------



## Aurora

car tune


----------



## SINC

car away


----------



## Aurora

car wash


----------



## SINC

sigh wash


----------



## Aurora

sigh young (baseball award)


----------



## SINC

bon sigh

(Japanese tree)


----------



## Aurora

bon go


----------



## SINC

go nurse


----------



## Aurora

four go


----------



## bse5150

four gone


----------



## SINC

para gone


----------



## Aurora

para graph


----------



## bse5150

para trooper


----------



## Aurora

para legal


----------



## SINC

legal itty


----------



## bse5150

legal ease


----------



## SINC

ease meant


----------



## Aurora

see meant


----------



## SINC

see crete


----------



## Aurora

see note ($100)


----------



## SINC

note table


----------



## Aurora

table tennis


----------



## SINC

times table


----------



## Aurora

times square


----------



## SINC

square route


----------



## Aurora

route march


----------



## SINC

march hair


----------



## bse5150

hair due


----------



## SINC

phone due


----------



## Aurora

mountain due


----------



## SINC

due tee


----------



## Aurora

tee bar


----------



## SINC

bar gain


----------



## Aurora

bar fly


----------



## SINC

fly buy


----------



## Aurora

fly swatter


----------



## SINC

fly soapin'


----------



## Aurora

soapin' you wouldn't notice

fly fishing


----------



## SINC

Fishing hook


----------



## Aurora

hook shot


----------



## SINC

buildings hook

(during the earthquake)


----------



## Aurora

hook ah


----------



## SINC

ah chew


----------



## Aurora

ah sole (like some people I know)


----------



## SINC

sole mate


----------



## Aurora

sole music


----------



## SINC

sole vent


----------



## Aurora

vent your


----------



## SINC

ten your


----------



## Aurora

ten ant


----------



## SINC

ant eek


----------



## Aurora

ant hum


----------



## SINC

hum bull


----------



## Aurora

hum bug


----------



## SINC

bug ruff


----------



## Aurora

Funny SINC. Took a minute.

ruff house


----------



## SINC

ruff fain


----------



## Aurora

ruff neck


----------



## SINC

neck thai


----------



## Aurora

thai clip


----------



## SINC

clip clop


----------



## Aurora

clip board


----------



## SINC

allah board


----------



## Aurora

board room


----------



## SINC

room bah


----------



## Aurora

room attic (as in fever)


----------



## SINC

attic caw

(US prison)


----------



## Aurora

atom attic


----------



## SINC

atom eyes


----------



## Aurora

cotter eyes


----------



## SINC

eyes pie


----------



## Aurora

pie hole


----------



## SINC

ash hole

(Where you put your ashes in the ground)


----------



## Aurora

pot ash


----------



## SINC

pot luck


----------



## Aurora

pot roast


----------



## SINC

celebrity roast


----------



## Aurora

roast potato


----------



## SINC

potato chip


----------



## Aurora

computer chip


----------



## bse5150

chip per


----------



## SINC

chip set


----------



## Aurora

set menu


----------



## SINC

core set


----------



## Aurora

set back


----------



## SINC

back words


----------



## Aurora

back date


----------



## SINC

quarter back


----------



## Aurora

quarter deck


----------



## SINC

poop deck


----------



## Aurora

deck chairs


----------



## SINC

arm chairs


----------



## Aurora

arm wrestling


----------



## SINC

arm mature


----------



## Aurora

mature audience


----------



## SINC

audience applause


----------



## Aurora

private audience


----------



## SINC

army private


----------



## Aurora

army ant


----------



## SINC

arnie's army


----------



## Aurora

army surplus


----------



## SINC

salvation army


----------



## Aurora

personal salvation


----------



## SINC

personal adze


----------



## Aurora

personal best


----------



## SINC

best before


----------



## Aurora

best buy


----------



## SINC

buy golly


----------



## Aurora

buy sect


----------



## SINC

inn sect


----------



## Aurora

inn keeper


----------



## SINC

bee keeper


----------



## Aurora

bee coming


----------



## SINC

bee tills


----------



## Aurora

tills oil


----------



## SINC

oil spout


----------



## Aurora

oil slick


----------



## SINC

slick willy


----------



## Aurora

willy nilly


----------



## SINC

willy wonka


----------



## Aurora

free willy


----------



## SINC

borne free


----------



## Aurora

borne identity


----------



## bse5150

secret identity


----------



## SINC

secret code


----------



## Aurora

code blue


----------



## SINC

sacre blue


----------



## Aurora

blue cheese


----------



## SINC

cheese zees


----------



## Aurora

cheese cake


----------



## SINC

cake wok


----------



## bse5150

wok man


----------



## Aurora

man eater


----------



## SINC

man akin


----------



## bse5150

man age


----------



## SINC

port age


----------



## Aurora

home port


----------



## SINC

home plate


----------



## Aurora

dental plate


----------



## SINC

plate toe


----------



## Aurora

toe stir


----------



## SINC

stir ups


----------



## Aurora

ups truck


----------



## SINC

truck curse


----------



## Aurora

truck stop


----------



## SINC

stop that


----------



## bse5150

all that


----------



## SINC

that guy


----------



## Aurora

guy fox


----------



## SINC

fox trot


----------



## Aurora

fox hole


----------



## SINC

hole enchilada


----------



## Aurora

hole wheat


----------



## SINC

wheat tees


----------



## Aurora

tees cones


----------



## SINC

pan tees


----------



## Aurora

pan cakes


----------



## SINC

cup cakes


----------



## Aurora

cup id


----------



## SINC

fridge id


----------



## Aurora

vape id


----------



## SINC

vape purr


----------



## Aurora

pay purr


----------



## SINC

gasp pay


----------



## Aurora

pay dirt


----------



## SINC

dirt bag


----------



## Aurora

carpet bag


----------



## SINC

bag boy


----------



## Aurora

boy toy


----------



## SINC

toy yoda


----------



## Aurora

toy maker


----------



## SINC

bred maker


----------



## Aurora

pure bred


----------



## SINC

bred line


----------



## Aurora

party line


----------



## SINC

party ours (part mine)


----------



## Aurora

house party


----------



## SINC

big house


----------



## Aurora

house fly


----------



## SINC

horse fly


----------



## Aurora

open fly


----------



## SINC

open sesame


----------



## Aurora

open mind


----------



## SINC

mind bender


----------



## Aurora

mind set


----------



## SINC

core set


----------



## Aurora

set jello


----------



## SINC

meccano set


----------



## Aurora

set menu


----------



## SINC

menu tab


----------



## Aurora

menu bar btw, You're new posts still don't show bold.


----------



## SINC

bar nun

Hmmm, yours do. Go figure.


----------



## Aurora

nun aerie


----------



## SINC

manage aerie


----------



## Aurora

manage meant


----------



## SINC

meant ore


----------



## Aurora

apart meant


----------



## SINC

rip apart


----------



## Aurora

rip tide


----------



## SINC

tide water


----------



## Aurora

rip tide


----------



## SINC

stir rip


----------



## Aurora

mob stir


----------



## SINC

mob I'll


----------



## Aurora

I'll and


----------



## SINC

eel and


----------



## Aurora

and iron


----------



## SINC

grid iron

FWIW, the bold is still working when I returned to the game just now as you can see in the screen shot below. (I had just read the Shang, but not the Weather.)


----------



## Aurora

grid lock


----------



## SINC

lock set

Odd in that I had to upload the image of the bold in my post #53699 on the previous page again this morning as it had disappeared. WTH??


----------



## Aurora

fore lock

The whole system is weird. If I post and it shows bold afterwards, I reselect and find I have started a new page. I go back and then the bold is gone.


----------



## SINC

fore word


----------



## Aurora

fore runner


----------



## SINC

runner up


----------



## Aurora

carpet runner


----------



## SINC

shag carpet


----------



## Aurora

carpet bagger


----------



## SINC

bagger vance 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Bagger_Vance


----------



## Aurora

add vance


----------



## SINC

Nor add


----------



## Aurora

add led


----------



## SINC

buck led


----------



## Aurora

garb led


----------



## SINC

garb age


----------



## Aurora

damn age


----------



## SINC

line age


----------



## Aurora

line dance


----------



## SINC

line near


----------



## Aurora

clothes line


----------



## SINC

clothes hoarse


----------



## Aurora

hoarse flies


----------



## SINC

bell flies

(On Chinese churches)


----------



## Aurora

bell bottoms


----------



## SINC

cow bell


----------



## Aurora

cow hand


----------



## SINC

four hand


----------



## Aurora

four ever


----------



## SINC

four told


----------



## Aurora

four tune


----------



## SINC

four rest


----------



## Aurora

rest ore


----------



## SINC

ore knot


----------



## Aurora

knot fare


----------



## SINC

fare enough


----------



## Aurora

fare trade


----------



## Aurora

Are we done?


----------



## SINC

fare retail

Nope, been busy.


----------



## Aurora

fare game


----------



## SINC

game buoy


----------



## Aurora

buoy friend


----------



## SINC

buoy wonder


----------



## Aurora

wonder bred


----------



## SINC

bred sticks


----------



## Aurora

chop sticks


----------



## SINC

slap sticks


----------



## Aurora

slap happy


----------



## SINC

racer slap


----------



## Aurora

racer back


----------



## SINC

back words


----------



## Aurora

back gammon


----------



## SINC

back date


----------



## Aurora

back yard


----------



## SINC

yard birds


----------



## Aurora

yard stick


----------



## SINC

stick key


----------



## Aurora

walking stick


----------



## SINC

walking path


----------



## Aurora

psycho path


----------



## SINC

path attic


----------



## Aurora

path finder


----------



## SINC

war path


----------



## Aurora

war bling


----------



## SINC

mano war


----------



## Aurora

war bride (my sister)


----------



## SINC

bride dell


----------



## Aurora

blushing bride


----------



## SINC

blushing read


----------



## Aurora

read aloud


----------



## SINC

aloud bang


----------



## Aurora

bang cock


----------



## SINC

cock eyed


----------



## Aurora

cock pit


----------



## SINC

pit ants


----------



## Aurora

peach pit


----------



## SINC

campaigns peach


----------



## Aurora

peach melba


----------



## SINC

melba toast


----------



## Aurora

toast rack


----------



## SINC

rack balls

(snooker)


----------



## Aurora

hat rack


----------



## SINC

top hat


----------



## Aurora

top dog


----------



## SINC

dog house


----------



## Aurora

house arrest


----------



## SINC

arrest stop


----------



## Aurora

stop gap


----------



## SINC

stop sine


----------



## Aurora

sine language


----------



## SINC

coe sine


----------



## SINC

Bump to show last post


----------



## Aurora

coe efficient


----------



## SINC

coe host


----------



## Aurora

host age


----------



## SINC

pore age


----------



## Aurora

middle age


----------



## SINC

middle ground


----------



## Aurora

ground beef


----------



## macintosh doctor

Aurora said:


> ground beef


ground floor


----------



## SINC

ground swell


----------



## Aurora

Stuck on page 5380.
This thread is buggered


----------



## SINC

bump


----------



## SINC

Still working fine from here.


----------



## SINC

bump to move page test

Hmmm, went to new page no issue either.

Try it now.


----------



## Aurora

ground beef


----------



## Aurora

Works again but didn't macintosh doctor post in the thread?


----------



## SINC

beef cake

Yep he did but I am noticing posts all over the board appear, then disappear.


----------



## Aurora

beef ore


----------



## SINC

ore range


----------



## Aurora

free range


----------



## SINC

temperature range


----------



## Aurora

range hood


----------



## SINC

hood wink


----------



## Aurora

hood lum (chimney)


----------



## SINC

lum bar


----------



## Aurora

bar code


----------



## SINC

code read


----------



## Aurora

read act


----------



## SINC

act natural


----------



## Aurora

natural selection


----------



## SINC

owe natural


----------



## Aurora

good one
natural gas


----------



## SINC

tier gas


----------



## Aurora

tier jerker


----------



## SINC

front tier


----------



## Aurora

cold front


----------



## SINC

eyes cold


----------



## Aurora

cold soar


----------



## SINC

can soar


----------



## Aurora

soar point


----------



## SINC

west point


----------



## Aurora

west wing


----------



## SINC

delta wing


----------



## Aurora

wing nut


----------



## SINC

nut bar


----------



## Aurora

bar sinister


----------



## SINC

bar bees


----------



## Aurora

bar code


----------



## SINC

crow bar


----------



## Aurora

scare crow


----------



## SINC

scare tactic


----------



## Aurora

bomb scare


----------



## SINC

bomb sway


----------



## Aurora

sway back


----------



## SINC

harm sway


----------



## Aurora

harm full


----------



## SINC

full house


----------



## Aurora

house guests


----------



## SINC

guests pace


----------



## Aurora

pace maker


----------



## SINC

outers pace


----------



## Aurora

pace fie


----------



## SINC

fie dell 

(Castro)


----------



## Aurora

passive fie


----------



## SINC

if fie


----------



## Aurora

card if


----------



## SINC

hi card


----------



## Aurora

eye card


----------



## SINC

eye lean


----------



## Aurora

eye drops


----------



## screature

cough drops


----------



## Aurora

Welcome screature

drops hip


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> Welcome screature
> 
> drops hip


Thanks Aurora. 

hip stir


----------



## SINC

stir paint


----------



## Aurora

wet paint


----------



## SINC

nose wet


----------



## screature

wet ting


----------



## SINC

ting gull


----------



## screature

gull able


----------



## SINC

gull wing


----------



## screature

wing nut


----------



## SINC

doe nut


----------



## screature

nut bar


----------



## SINC

bar nun


----------



## Aurora

bar stool


----------



## SINC

carpenter stool


----------



## Aurora

carpenter ant


----------



## SINC

ant acid


----------



## Aurora

stomach acid


----------



## SINC

acid ditty


----------



## Aurora

ditty bag


----------



## SINC

bag limit


----------



## Aurora

bag lady


----------



## screature

limit less


----------



## Aurora

Sorry screature but we're back to 
bag lady


----------



## screature

Oops, my bad.

lady bug


----------



## Aurora

software bug


----------



## SINC

hum bug


----------



## Aurora

hum adore


----------



## SINC

hum bull


----------



## screature

bull it


----------



## SINC

bull market


----------



## Aurora

market garden


----------



## screature

garden tools


----------



## SINC

tools head


----------



## Aurora

head games


----------



## screature

head cheese


----------



## SINC

head shot


----------



## screature

great shot


----------



## SINC

what shot


----------



## screature

shot put


----------



## Aurora

shot glass


----------



## SINC

glass aye


----------



## Aurora

aye pod


----------



## SINC

escape pod


----------



## Aurora

pea pod


----------



## SINC

pea chi


----------



## Aurora

sweet pea


----------



## SINC

sweet hart


----------



## Aurora

hart beet


----------



## screature

beet ween


----------



## Aurora

down beet


----------



## SINC

beet oven


----------



## Aurora

beet root


----------



## SINC

root teen


----------



## Aurora

teen aged


----------



## SINC

can teen


----------



## screature

can can


----------



## Aurora

can opener


----------



## screature

too can


----------



## SINC

can knot


----------



## screature

knot true


----------



## SINC

true blue


----------



## Aurora

blue tooth


----------



## SINC

tooth ferry


----------



## Aurora

snaggle tooth


----------



## SINC

snaggle puss


----------



## screature

puss see


----------



## SINC

see nile


----------



## screature

mock see


----------



## SINC

painters mock


----------



## Aurora

mock turtle (soup)


----------



## SINC

post turtle

(As in Trudeau.)


----------



## screature

post age


----------



## SINC

forum post


----------



## Aurora

post partum


----------



## SINC

post card


----------



## Aurora

playing card


----------



## screature

card dish


----------



## SINC

card bored


----------



## screature

water bored


----------



## SINC

flys water


----------



## Aurora

water gate


----------



## SINC

gate whey


----------



## Aurora

gate errs


----------



## SINC

errs trike


----------



## Aurora

win errs


----------



## SINC

win dose


----------



## Aurora

win dow


----------



## SINC

dow sir


----------



## Aurora

sir cull


----------



## SINC

cull pert


----------



## screature

pert tea


----------



## SINC

tea pea


----------



## Aurora

tea party


----------



## SINC

party animal


----------



## Aurora

party pooper


----------



## SINC

pooper scooper


----------



## Aurora

dirt scooper


----------



## SINC

pay dirt


----------



## Aurora

dirt bike


----------



## SINC

dirt bag


----------



## Aurora

bag lunch


----------



## SINC

bag gauge


----------



## Aurora

tire gauge


----------



## SINC

flat tire


----------



## Aurora

flat foot


----------



## SINC

flat iron


----------



## Aurora

iron lung


----------



## SINC

grid iron


----------



## Aurora

grid lock


----------



## Cameo

locked up


----------



## SINC

pad lock


----------



## Aurora

lock jaw


----------



## SINC

jaw breaker


----------



## Aurora

jaw sill


----------



## SINC

sill able


----------



## Aurora

able seaman


----------



## SINC

brake able


----------



## Aurora

brake dance


----------



## SINC

hand brake


----------



## Aurora

second hand


----------



## SINC

second dead


----------



## Cameo

Dead end


----------



## Aurora

dead beat


----------



## SINC

beat tween


----------



## Aurora

beat rue


----------



## SINC

rue stir


----------



## Aurora

stir crazy


----------



## SINC

prank stir


----------



## Aurora

stir up


----------



## SINC

stir fry


----------



## Aurora

bell fry


----------



## SINC

fry dome


----------



## Aurora

dome stick


----------



## SINC

skye dome


----------



## Aurora

skye light


----------



## SINC

flash light


----------



## Aurora

lightning flash


----------



## SINC

flash back


----------



## Aurora

back scratcher


----------



## SINC

back cup


----------



## Aurora

tin cup


----------



## SINC

peck tin


----------



## screature

hen peck


----------



## SINC

sharp hen


----------



## Aurora

hen party


----------



## screature

bachelor party


----------



## Aurora

party favours


----------



## SINC

farewell party


----------



## Aurora

farewell speech


----------



## screature

speech less


----------



## SINC

top less


----------



## Aurora

Sorry. In hospital with kidney stones. ouch

big top


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> Sorry. In hospital with kidney stones. ouch
> 
> big top



Glad you're back, feeling . . .

top notch

(we hope)


----------



## Aurora

Thanks

top sail


----------



## SINC

cheques top


----------



## Aurora

top secret


----------



## SINC

secret agent


----------



## Aurora

secret shopper


----------



## Aurora

secret shopper


----------



## SINC

secret santa


----------



## screature

Victoria's Secret


----------



## SINC

secret ingredient


----------



## Aurora

state secret


----------



## SINC

state line


----------



## Aurora

line dancing


----------



## SINC

ghoul line


----------



## Aurora

line item


----------



## SINC

item eyes


----------



## Aurora

eyes wear


----------



## SINC

sum wear


----------



## Aurora

sum body


----------



## SINC

body shop


----------



## screature

shop ping


----------



## SINC

shop fee


----------



## Aurora

fee sable


----------



## bse5150

fee at


----------



## screature

at bat


----------



## SINC

at ease


----------



## screature

ease mint


----------



## SINC

pepper mint


----------



## Aurora

pepper spray


----------



## SINC

spray park


----------



## Aurora

lettuce spray


----------



## SINC

lettuce leaf


----------



## Aurora

maple leaf


----------



## SINC

maple syrup


----------



## Aurora

maple sugar


----------



## SINC

sugar shack


----------



## Aurora

sugar beet


----------



## SINC

beet oven


----------



## bse5150

toaster oven


----------



## SINC

oven mitt


----------



## bse5150

mitt tonne


----------



## SINC

sum mitt


----------



## Aurora

hole sum


----------



## SINC

glory hole


----------



## Aurora

hole wheat


----------



## SINC

wheat tees


----------



## Aurora

tees cones


----------



## SINC

pan tees


----------



## Aurora

pan fried


----------



## SINC

fried day


----------



## Aurora

day dream


----------



## SINC

dream weaver


----------



## Aurora

dream house


----------



## SINC

big house


----------



## Aurora

house wine


----------



## SINC

wine nary


----------



## Aurora

Hey Sinc, I know you have posted but I don't show past my post of "house wine"????


----------



## Aurora

OK you just showed up as soon as I posted.

wine fest


----------



## SINC

That often happens to me in other threads too when the post is at the top of a new page. I usually just post the word bump and it shows up.

wine list


----------



## Aurora

list price


----------



## SINC

price point


----------



## Aurora

point blank


----------



## SINC

blank slate


----------



## Aurora

roof slate


----------



## SINC

time slate


----------



## Aurora

time travel


----------



## SINC

time limit


----------



## Aurora

party time


----------



## SINC

party line


----------



## Aurora

line dancing


----------



## SINC

stream line


----------



## Aurora

Sorry Sinc. computer was down. I am moving next week so there might be further interruptions.

main stream


----------



## screature

Aurora said:


> Sorry Sinc. computer was down. I am moving next week so there might be further interruptions.
> 
> main stream


main line


----------



## SINC

doe main


----------



## Aurora

doe pee


----------



## SINC

pee purse


----------



## Aurora

purse snatcher


----------



## SINC

purse sue


----------



## Aurora

slip purse


----------



## SINC

wet slip


----------



## Aurora

slip joint


----------



## SINC

clip joint


----------



## Aurora

`paper clip


----------



## SINC

paper chase


----------



## Aurora

paper route


----------



## SINC

bitter route


----------



## Aurora

route canal


----------



## SINC

paper route


----------



## Aurora

paper chase


----------



## SINC

wall paper


----------



## Aurora

wall flower


----------



## SINC

see wall


----------



## Aurora

wall street


----------



## SINC

street scents


----------



## Aurora

high street


----------



## SINC

high hat


----------



## Aurora

hat trick


----------



## SINC

trick shot


----------



## Aurora

shot put


----------



## SINC

put down


----------



## Aurora

down town


----------



## Aurora

bump


----------



## SINC

border town


----------



## Aurora

snow border


----------



## SINC

border crossing


----------



## Aurora

crossing guard


----------



## SINC

guard duty


----------



## Aurora

guard rail


----------



## SINC

rail whey


----------



## Aurora

whey cool


----------



## SINC

whey fair


----------



## Aurora

fair trade


----------



## SINC

trans fair


----------



## Aurora

trans crypt


----------



## SINC

crypt tonite

Uh oh, Superman!


----------



## Aurora

tonite show


----------



## SINC

show thyme


----------



## Aurora

thyme square


----------



## SINC

square route


----------



## Aurora

route canal


----------



## SINC

sues canal


----------



## Aurora

doctor sues


----------



## SINC

spin doctor


----------



## Aurora

spin cycle


----------



## SINC

clothe spin


----------



## Aurora

spin stare


----------



## SINC

truck stare


----------



## Aurora

truck stop


----------



## SINC

short stop


----------



## Aurora

short bred


----------



## SINC

thorough bred


----------



## Aurora

bred winner


----------



## SINC

four winner


----------



## Aurora

four bid


----------



## SINC

more bid


----------



## Aurora

more over


----------



## SINC

over bored


----------



## Aurora

bored rheum


----------



## SINC

^

Good one!

rheum bah


----------



## Aurora

thanks
rheum service


----------



## SINC

service dog


----------



## Aurora

dog paddle


----------



## SINC

Sorry, been on the road.

dog days


----------



## Aurora

dog ma


----------



## SINC

ma donna


----------



## Aurora

donna raincoat ('cos it's raining)


----------



## SINC

yellow raincoat


----------



## Aurora

yellow submarine


----------



## SINC

submarine races


----------



## Aurora

submarine sandwich


----------



## SINC

baloney sandwich


----------



## Aurora

sandwich islands


----------



## SINC

canary islands


----------



## Aurora

canary yellow


----------



## SINC

mellow yellow


----------



## Aurora

mellow drama


----------



## SINC

drama queen


----------



## Aurora

drama mean


----------



## SINC

mean knee


----------



## Aurora

mean while


----------



## SINC

while away


----------



## Aurora

away scale


----------



## SINC

scale ops


----------



## Aurora

minor scale


----------



## SINC

cole minor


----------



## Aurora

cole mine


----------



## SINC

deter mine


----------



## Aurora

deter gent


----------



## SINC

gent tree


----------



## Aurora

tree house


----------



## Aurora

bump


----------



## SINC

house bound

Hmm wondered what was going on, thanks.


----------



## Aurora

house keeper

Glad all is well


----------



## SINC

book keeper


----------



## Aurora

book worm


----------



## SINC

worm whole


----------



## Aurora

worm gear


----------



## SINC

gear shift


----------



## Aurora

graveyard shift


----------



## SINC

speed shift


----------



## Aurora

speed kills


----------



## SINC

kills hot


----------



## Aurora

hot pants


----------



## SINC

hot plait


----------



## Aurora

plait let


----------



## SINC

drop let


----------



## Aurora

drop sheet


----------



## SINC

pin drop


----------



## Aurora

name drop


----------



## SINC

slur name


----------



## Aurora

name tag


----------



## SINC

license tag


----------



## Aurora

tag team


----------



## SINC

team player


----------



## Aurora

player piano


----------



## SINC

grand piano


----------



## Aurora

grand scheme


----------



## SINC

grand canyon


----------



## Aurora

rio grand


----------



## SINC

oar rio 

(cookies)


----------



## Aurora

bar rio


----------



## SINC

numb bar


----------



## Aurora

bar numb (and Bailey)


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> bar numb (and Bailey)


Hehehe, nice.

numb bum


----------



## Aurora

bum steer


----------



## SINC

bum bull


----------



## Aurora

bump


----------



## Aurora

sorry. It wasn't kicking in for me.

bum boy


----------



## SINC

bat boy


----------



## Aurora

boy toy


----------



## SINC

toy let


----------



## Aurora

toy maker


----------



## SINC

boiler maker


----------



## Aurora

boiler suit


----------



## bse5150

birthday suit


----------



## SINC

suit table


----------



## Aurora

law suit


----------



## SINC

buy law


----------



## Aurora

law firm


----------



## SINC

firm where


----------



## Aurora

where house


----------



## SINC

sum where


----------



## Aurora

hole sum


----------



## SINC

bow sum


----------



## Aurora

bow thai


----------



## SINC

thai ring


----------



## Aurora

ring road


----------



## Aurora

bump


----------



## SINC

Road kill


----------



## Aurora

road hog


----------



## SINC

hog wild


----------



## Aurora

wild thing


----------



## SINC

wild ernest


----------



## Aurora

good one

wild flowers


----------



## SINC

flowers how


----------



## Aurora

flowers hop


----------



## SINC

bunny hop


----------



## Aurora

hop along (Cassidy)

Remember him?


----------



## SINC

Aurora said:


> hop along (Cassidy)
> 
> Remember him?


I do. And his horse Topper.


along whey


----------



## Aurora

sing along


----------



## SINC

sing gull


----------



## Aurora

gull able


----------



## SINC

see gull


----------



## Aurora

see worthy


----------



## SINC

fan see


----------



## Aurora

fan tale


----------



## SINC

tale whacker


----------



## Aurora

he he
weed whacker


----------



## SINC

harrast weed


----------



## Aurora

weed killer


----------



## SINC

time killer


----------



## Aurora

party time Happy Canada Day


----------



## SINC

time stamp

Pretty dull Canada Day here. Hardly anything going on. Rain dampens things.


----------



## Aurora

time machine


----------



## SINC

pass time


----------



## Aurora

pass over


----------



## SINC

over head


----------



## Aurora

bulk head


----------



## SINC

block head

Think Charlie Brown.


----------



## Aurora

block buster


----------



## SINC

rode block


----------



## Aurora

rode island


----------



## Aurora

bump again


----------



## SINC

island paradise

Sorry, been real busy plus leaving on a two week road trip where wifi might be iffy so might be unable to respond some days. 

That and hours behind the wheel.


----------



## Aurora

island chain

No problem SINC. Sometimes this thread acts up but I will let it go longer. Have a great trip and drive carefully.


----------



## SINC

chain mail

Thanks A, will try to remember to check each day.


----------



## Aurora

chain letter


----------

